# Show us your Longchamp!



## ballet_russe

Hello!  It seems to me that here Longchamp has a lot of fans (and non-lovers...), therefore I started a thread for sharing photos of Longchamp.  Show us your bags! 

Here are my leather beauties. My big collection of Les Pliages will post later.







Here is the small Legende in black leather and the LM tote and coin purse of patent.


----------



## plasticmartyr

Wow! That's an awesime bag. I SOO didn't know that Longchamp done all leather luxury bags. Sorry, never been a Longchamp fan, but maybe it's time to give them a chance.


----------



## squirrr

I thought Kate Mosss was advertising for Longchamp's (gorgeous leather) bags?


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i'll post mine =) i only have one, size M long handle planete in duck blue =)


----------



## ballet_russe

squirrr said:


> I thought Kate Mosss was advertising for Longchamp's (gorgeous leather) bags?



yes, she is model for them!  here is kate with my LM.


----------



## ColdSteel

Mine's gone everywhere! I originally bought my large le Pliage two years ago for a two-week trip to Eastern Europe. Now I use it to jam my carry-on stuff and for wherever else I go. Right now, it's my one-and-only Longchamp but I'd like to get one in a smaller size. I have a tendency to overstuff it since it's so big.





Digging through my bag after eating at Cafe Gerbeaud in Budapest.





In the Czech Republic.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ thank you for sharing!  mine have gone all over the world too. 

here is some of my Pliages... I am too lazy to unfold, sorry. more posted later!  keeping the suspense...






here is type S in violet, type M in navy, type L in light blue and the pochette and coin purse. the baby Pliage mobile charm also!


----------



## doreenjoy

Here is a group shot of some of my Les Pliages custom totes and accessories. I'll take a family photo as soon as my new Medium sized one arrives from France. 

I love them for traveling, too. So practical!


----------



## Ania

ballet_russe said:


> ^ thank you for sharing!  mine have gone all over the world too.



As have mine!I think they are the best travel bags (also school bags!) I'll take a group shot tomorrow


----------



## doreenjoy

Ania said:


> As have mine!I think they are the best travel bags (also school bags!) I'll take a group shot tomorrow


 

Great! Can't wait to see your bags.


----------



## amymaria

oh, I don't have my camera handy but I just wanted to say I love Longchamps!
I have a Lepliage in large and a Lepliage messenger....

I think we should have a Longchamp subforum!


----------



## Ania

doreenjoy said:


> Great! Can't wait to see your bags.



Ugh! My camera has just gone awol on me! I sooo need to buy a new one! Will post a group shot when this happens! For now here are some (actually only 3 - I look quite ghastly in most of my holiday pics! Lol ) of my Le Pliages in action:
Me (aubergine "M") with my Mum (beige "Shopping") on Piazzale Michelangelo in Florence




With a navy "M" in Airlie Beach, Australia




About to fly out of Ballina Airport (near Byron Bay, Aus) and looking rather silly with a navy "M" and a chocolate "L"


----------



## doreenjoy

^^ So lovely! You look quite chic with those Le Pliage bags!


----------



## Ania

amymaria said:


> oh, I don't have my camera handy but I just wanted to say I love Longchamps!
> I have a Lepliage in large and a Lepliage messenger....
> 
> I think we should have a Longchamp subforum!



I also think that, I don't know anyone who doesn't have at least a single LePliage... But than again - I don't think ppl get as "passionate" about Longchamp bags as they do about other brands - that might be a bit of a problem...


----------



## Ania

doreenjoy said:


> ^^ So lovely! You look quite chic with those Le Pliage bags!


Ow! Thanks! That's very kind of you to say!  I love the magenta/dark blue combo of your bags! So classic! Have you seen the new cutsomisable LeCabas bags? I really like them but am a bit wary because they only have a snap and I hate it when people can see into my bag...


----------



## goldbundles

*doreen,* i love your collection for your travel.  very neat, very organized.


----------



## doreenjoy

Ania said:


> Ow! Thanks! That's very kind of you to say!  I love the magenta/dark blue combo of your bags! So classic! Have you seen the new cutsomisable LeCabas bags? I really like them but am a bit wary because they only have a snap and I hate it when people can see into my bag...


 
Thanks! I have another custom Le Pliage on order, a Medium with blue and purple. I'll post a photo of all my bags after it arrives (and after my husband is out of the house; he thinks my "bag photos" are crazy!). 

I have seen the custom Le Cabas but I'm like you, I need a zipper closure. I spill my bag too often and all my items would scatter.


----------



## doreenjoy

goldbundles said:


> *doreen,* i love your collection for your travel. very neat, very organized.


 
Thank you!  I am a sucker for matching bags.


----------



## goldbundles

i am, too.  i usually get matching wallets for my bags.  i don't know, maybe it's the neatness that i am after. i don't want seeing a lot of different brands or colors inside my bag. the same with you?


----------



## goldbundles

doreen, i'm now very, very tempted to get my personalized longchamp pliages. you inspired me.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Here's my well-used Longchamp briefcase.  I can't tell you the style name because the Longchamp website is slower than molasses in January.


----------



## ballet_russe

ImaBagAddict said:


> Here's my well-used Longchamp briefcase.  I can't tell you the style name because the Longchamp website is slower than molasses in January.
> View attachment 768778


 
nice!  it's a Roseau collection tote in split cowhide.


----------



## doreenjoy

goldbundles said:


> doreen, i'm now very, very tempted to get my personalized longchamp pliages. you inspired me.


 
I love having the bags personalized. I see a lot of Le Pliage on the street (because it's so practical) and it's nice to have one that stands out a little.


----------



## Loquita

I love looking at everyone's pics!!  You have inspired me to get my own Le Pliage plus goodies... 

*doreen*, your set is so cool!

I will post pics soon!!


----------



## zuzu maxx

Here's mine! Ignore my messy credenza with the pinata head ha ha! 

I just happen to be carrying both of them today. I am becoming obsessed with this brand - it's great quality and affordable


----------



## Bagluvvahh

zuzu, i'm in love with your 2nd longchamp!!


----------



## doreenjoy

angelthelson said:


> zuzu, i'm in love with your 2nd longchamp!!


 
They're both great, but I'm in love with the first one. What a stylish satchel.


----------



## zuzu maxx

angelthelson said:


> zuzu, i'm in love with your 2nd longchamp!!


 
Thanks!  It's from the croc print Roseau collection.

I really want a Rival, but I don't like the contrast stitching.  I wish they would come out with one without it.  It doesn't look bad on the beige so I might get that one.


----------



## zuzu maxx

Oh, and one more. This is my little carry all pouch. I am going to purchase a strap from the Belen Echandia line that looks to match this color so it has a carrying strap!  This is such a durable pouch and it hold a lot of items.


----------



## zuzu maxx

doreenjoy said:


> They're both great, but I'm in love with the first one. What a stylish satchel.


 
Thanks doreenjoy!  I LOVE this satchel.  It is the perfect size and the leather is so soft!  I have wanted this bag for two years.  I didn't realize it was in the vintage line and thought I would never find one.  Well I stumbled into the Longchamp store in SF the week of Mother's Day to buy it and and found it at 30% off!  

I was so.


----------



## doreenjoy

zuzu maxx said:


> Thanks doreenjoy! I LOVE this satchel. It is the perfect size and the leather is so soft! I have wanted this bag for two years. I didn't realize it was in the vintage line and thought I would never find one. Well I stumbled into the Longchamp store in SF the week of Mother's Day to buy it and and found it at 30% off!
> 
> I was so.


 
Oh, wow...I'm in San Francisco, too! 

I had no idea they were having a sale this week. Or are you talking about a previous year's Mother's Day?


----------



## zuzu maxx

doreenjoy said:


> Oh, wow...I'm in San Francisco, too!
> 
> I had no idea they were having a sale this week. Or are you talking about a previous year's Mother's Day?



It was this past week and I think it ended on Mother's Day. The sale was only for the vintage line.  It was online as well. If you really like the vintage bag you can call Jenny in SF and see if she might be able to honor the sale price.

I also got a beautiful clutch (not on sale) that I will post later!

Good luck! M


----------



## fsadeli

me with my longchamp at pussycat dolls concert


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just ordered an orange Le Pliage large tote!  I really wanted something light for a trip to London this summer.  I feel guilty for spending, but I'm so excited too!!!


----------



## louch

I have just got back from France where I bought 3 pliages (should I say 4 - I gave one to my sister-in-law for her birthday).  I got a large graphite, medium beige/taupe and a small crimson.  I haven't used them yet but I LOVE them.

I also was amazed by the all-leather bags - they are lovely.  Haven't ever seen them in Australia (well, Perth anyway).  There were also some lovely speedy-styles in navy/blue and some new gorgeous pliages in all sorts of rainbow colours.

I think they are great, stylish and practical.  OK, so maybe not high designer end but for travel, work and just an easy going bag, you can't go wrong.


----------



## lily25




----------



## kissmyace108

I have a large "shopping" tote in chocolate, but am planning a custom order soon! Love your combo Doreen, I want to incoporate the cyclamen (pink) color into mine also...


----------



## karo

My Mom with her beige Le Pliage and me with my green Le Pliage shopping bag


----------



## doreenjoy

I did a search but couldn't find a thread for photos of Longchamp bags. 

Since we've been chatting about the Le Pliage lately, I thought I'd take some family photos of mine. 

1. The whole family. The small handbag is size 1 on the Custom Le Pliage site; it's bilberry with a royal blue stripe. The largest bag in the back (royal blue with a pale blue stripe) is size 4 on the Custom Le Pliage site (it's the perfect size to hold a birkin).






2. My custom Le Pliage Hot Pink and Royal Blue set.


----------



## bagluv

Gorgeous Collection....Perfect for Traveling! Especially With the H!!!!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Beautiful custom pieces doreenjoy!! Me and my friends are also longchamp fans...here are a couple of pictures of my bags and my friend's bags....






From the front, the color starts from graphite, lilac, red and khaki. Graphite is the documents bag, red and lilac (belongs to my friend) is the le pliage long handles medium sized, and the khaki is in the large size.






Here I am holding the *A4 bag without a zip* (not sure about the name) in chocolate, and on the other hand is the khaki le pliage in large size. For reference purposes, I'm 177cm tall...might look short here...haha


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Oh, doreenjoy, forgot to ask, is the size 4 that you ordered with the longer handles on the longchamp site the same size as the size L?


----------



## sw0pp

doreenjoy: could you take a modelling pic with the size 4 custom bag? I tried the custom function with colors I fancy, but was wondering how the biggest size with long handles looks in real life

here is my Kiwi Large Shopper


----------



## ballet_russe

^ doreen, we already have a long one that I started... i think you posted there too already with same photo?


EDIT:  thank you for merging swanky!


----------



## doreenjoy

balenciaga-boy said:


> Oh, doreenjoy, forgot to ask, is the size 4 that you ordered with the longer handles on the longchamp site the same size as the size L?


 
The sizes on the custom site are a little different than the sizes in the stores. 

The size 4 is closer to the XL in the stores -- it's much wider than the L.



sw0pp said:


> doreenjoy: could you take a modelling pic with the size 4 custom bag? I tried the custom function with colors I fancy, but was wondering how the biggest size with long handles looks in real life.



Thanks for posting your kiwi! 

I'll try to take a modeling pic tonight. The size 4 is really really wide, but I like it for winter because when I go into a mall or other indoor place for a long time, I put my coat, hat, scarf and gloves into the bag and it's easier to carry, plus I never lose a glove.


----------



## doreenjoy

ballet_russe said:


> ^ doreen, we already have a long one that I started... i think you posted there too already with same photo?
> 
> 
> EDIT: thank you for merging swanky!


 
I thought I remembered that but I couldn't find the thread!

The photo of all my Le Pliage bags is new...I just took it yesterday.


----------



## chantal1922

Here she is dressed up with a scarf before church.


----------



## Chanticleer

zuzu maxx said:


> Here's mine! Ignore my messy credenza with the pinata head ha ha!
> 
> I just happen to be carrying both of them today. I am becoming obsessed with this brand - it's great quality and affordable




Love your bags, they are both beautiful!  Such a classy look.  The leather looks so supple and soft.  Congrats!


----------



## mendoza

lily25 said:


>



what color is the first one? bilberry?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Here's 3 of my 9 Longchamps:

Black Quadrille (my 1st made in China Longchamp)- FS 2007

Printed by Me Company for Longchamp- SS 2006

Silver Leather- pre 2005


----------



## lmpbaglover3

angelthelson said:


> i'll post mine =) i only have one, size M long handle planete in duck blue =)



What made you choose the long handle?


----------



## YellowTrippen

Beautiful collections here !!! 
The very first bag I bought was a Longchamp, here it is :






Black Le Pliage size M - it is 18 years old !!!! Almost brand new !

Here are the others... I didn't realize I had so many !!! 


Le Pliage size M family :















Yellow Le Pliage size S :







Le Roseau Tote black leather :






_to be continued..._


----------



## YellowTrippen

Small brown and blue Tweed :





Flower clutch :






Striped Tote and matching small clutch :









Transparent and leather handbag :






Cross body bag (small) :






Cross body bag Le Pliage (two front pockets) :






Cross body/shoulder green and orange Tweed handbag :






_To be continued... _


----------



## YellowTrippen

_at last..._

Big tote "Ceci est un it-bag" collection :






2-in-one Le Pliage black/camel travel bag :





 (open)







 (half zipped)






 (completely zipped)


There are three missing : two little clutches (black Le Pliage - white/camel Le Pliage) and a black cross body bag size L Le Pliage... pics later.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ Nice collection *yellowtrippen*!  I am glad somebody else is as much of an Longchamp addict as I.  

I have the orange IT BAG too!


----------



## juicyincouture

yellowtrippen - whoaaa the camo and tweed ones are awesome!


----------



## juicyincouture

i have the foldable tote in dark purple/bilberry. or are all of them foldable? lol


----------



## ballet_russe

^ all the regular Pliage are foldable except the hobo/messenger style. 

The *limited edition* ones (like the tweed for example or my "millefiori") are often not foldable, and sometimes they are (like the eiffel tower & "bande dessinee" embroidered one).


----------



## DottySarah

Heres my Longchamp wallet in Honey. Several slots inside for cards, one zip pocket and a coin pocket outside. I got it 2 weeks ago and am still babying it


----------



## sweetsugar

Here are my pics with some of my beloved Longchamp bags. I love Longchamp bags 

with Le Pliage











with Legende


----------



## coco&jacobs

doreenjoy said:


> Here is a group shot of some of my Les Pliages custom totes and accessories. I'll take a family photo as soon as my new Medium sized one arrives from France.
> 
> I love them for traveling, too. So practical!


So sweet!


----------



## coco&jacobs

You look so nice with your Longchamp bags! 
I'm just curious, is the measurement of your "M" Le Pliage 25x25x14 cm (WxHxD)? I'm looking forward to buying one in black, navy, or violet. I'm still not sure which colour. Any recommendation? Thanks a lot!


----------



## sweetsugar

Thank you! 

Yes thats the size I have (with long handle).

Oh what colour, difficult choice indeed, you cant go wrong with black. But I love this color called Bilberry, its a dark purple, I find personally a gorgeous shade, also if you dont want the standard black.


----------



## Ania

Here mine!

Les Pliages family (chocolate "L", black "Shopping", maroon & navy "M" and paper "S")





The Legendes (black bag and patent wallet)


----------



## shopalot

*Ania* what a fantastic collection!


----------



## ballet_russe

Ania said:


> The Legendes (black bag and patent wallet)


Ania, I am your bag twin!  Voila my Legende family... patent wallet, bag and matching "it bag".



​ 
I have also these two Rival bags.  Not me in the photos, haha I wish.


----------



## ballet_russe

here again is kate with my silver Longchamp Rodeo Rival bag


----------



## Cest Si Bon

sweetsugar said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes thats the size I have (with long handle).
> 
> Oh what colour, difficult choice indeed, you cant go wrong with black. But I love this color called Bilberry, its a dark purple, I find personally a gorgeous shade, also if you dont want the standard black.



I LOVE the Bilberry color! That'll definitely be my next.. I have the large black with long handles.


----------



## doreenjoy

*balletrusse*, thanks for posting pics of your collection. I  the Legende.


----------



## Ania

*Shopalot* thank you!  I love the Chanel in your avatar! 
*
Ballet_Russe* we are Legende twins! Lol! The 'It bag' is so much fun! I'd really like one of those... Your Rivals are gorgeous too! The silver in particular


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Lot's of lovely bags ladies! 

Here's my collection so far (have a few more that are coming via post )






Rodéo Luxe in Aubergine (2008)
Veau Foulonné  sac porté main in light blue (2008?)
Quadrille Hobo in Black (2007)
Le Pliage 'M' short handle in Seafoam (2004)
Le Pliage backpack in slate blue (2003)
Galatée wallet in black (2007)
Roseau Croc hobo in grey (2008?)
Le Pliage hobo in light blue and patent leather handles (2004)
Printed by Me Company for Longchamp Hobo (2006)
Silver leather in snake motif (no idea of the name- pre 2005)


----------



## LeatherB*tch

Hooray, I got a Longchamp Planetes from my mom on monday and am so happy with it. It is pre-owned and sadly neglected by my mom 
Longchamp is the best for poppy colors. I'm ordering a Custom Le Cabas Clutch this weekend (takes about 3 weeks to arrive) and I'm getting a large Le Pliage at the airport next week (hooray for tax free shopping


----------



## Man@Mallory

Wow...some amazing Longchamp collections out there in TPF land!

I do think the tweed and camo pliage versions are both fantastic.  And I guess the Sergent and Colonel styles from last season will be just as "collectable" in years to come.


----------



## Ania

Man@Mallory said:


> And I guess the Sergent and Colonel styles from last season will be just as "collectable" in years to come.



Oh I love the Sergent Colonel styles! I really should have gotten one...


----------



## Man@Mallory

Ania said:


> Oh I love the Sergent Colonel styles! I really should have gotten one...



I was almost tempted to buy one myself Ania!  Not to use myself, but just to have.  I'm not that much of a metrosexual guy to try to carry off the pliage look ^_^


----------



## mrqx2

Here are mine:

Large shopping in navy.  Received this as a gift from my FIL about 10 years ago when I started dating DH.  He was on a business trip to France and MIL asked him to pick something up for their son's "new girlfriend." 







With flash:






This one is new and I LOVE it!  I wanted a handheld purse size because the large is too big for everyday.  This is the medium short handled le pliage in garance red.  I really love this color and I think it goes better with my skintone than the classic red.  This thing holds a ton!  I carry all my essentials plus my lunch for work in it.






and finally, this cute little tote!  This is the small le pliage or "mini tote" and while it's a lot smaller than the purses I'm used to carrying around, it still holds the essentials.  I love that it's compact, but honestly, sometimes I do feel like I'm carrying a child's purse. 






some comparison shots to the medium:











and here's what I can fit in the small tote:


----------



## dogdoc

oooh Michelle I might have to get a medium red handheld too if I like the large bilberry long handled tote that hasn't arrived yet.  I think you have all the bases covered for any rainy days with your collection.


----------



## mrqx2

dogdoc said:


> oooh Michelle I might have to get a medium red handheld too if I like the large bilberry long handled tote that hasn't arrived yet.  I think you have all the bases covered for any rainy days with your collection.



LOL J - only because you know it rains so much out here.


----------



## turtlejd

mrqx2 said:


> LOL J - only because you know it rains so much out here.



It is soooo raining a lot these days!


----------



## dogdoc

Raining as we speak!  Which is why I'm extra irritated that "they" sent me the wrong color LePliage...  I can just use my Bayswater for my rainy day bag but rain is a great excuse to get a LePliage (or several)!


----------



## sues

Can anyone describe what colour the "Thistle" shade looks like IRL? I am not sure whether it is a blue-gray neutral, more lilac-y or exactly how bright it may look... I was looking for a neutral coloured bag to wear with black, brown, etc. but not sure about this particular shade... Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ballet_russe

This is like a dusty blue color. It is blue-gray and not bright.

Please, lets keep chat at the minimum on the thread? :back2topic: show your Longchamp! Keep photos coming!


----------



## jaslee

I never thought that I would get a Longchamp, but then I realized how practical it was. I just got my first Longchamp Le Pliage: Garance in large  I got it from magnums and they offered personalization... so I went with the embossed one (however, I used my last name).


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Here is my nylon logo Longchamp tote.  I get so much use out of this baby. I &#9829; it!!!


----------



## devilzwind

my longchamps:


----------



## ipudgybear

i got addicted to longchamp, and now i want more colors 
oh and don't mind the stuffed animals :shame:


----------



## babyspring114

a shot of my large le pliage in action. Taken in waikiki, hawaii.


----------



## babyspring114

I took this shot of my friend with her black and white longchamp in Aria, Las Vegas.


----------



## joyoflife

My Cosmos in cognac. Expecting a black one in April!
















PS. It seems fitting that this is my one hundredth post since I think the hunt for this bag brought me to the forum.


----------



## joyoflife

Vintage LM Speedy (Thanks for the authentication, Ballet_Russe!) The interior floor of the bag is a base shaper that I crafted myself and covered in velour, which is why the fabric differs form the pocket.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ joyoflife, I  your vinage LM bag!  I am so happy you posted the photos. It is amazing condition for vintage.

You have a lovely collection!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

ballet_russe said:


> ^ joyoflife, I  your vinage LM bag!  I am so happy you posted the photos. It is amazing condition for vintage.



me too!


----------



## orejitagirl

Hi..this is my Longchamp LePilage....I snagged it for $1.00 @ my local flea market. I like it for shopping, have not really used it as a regular handbag.


----------



## BooYah

orejitagirl said:


> Hi..this is my Longchamp LePilage....I snagged it for $1.00 @ my local flea market. I like it for shopping, have not really used it as a regular handbag.



$1.00???!!!!! whatta deal!!!


----------



## joyoflife

ballet_russe said:


> I  your vinage LM bag!  I am so happy you posted the photos. It is amazing condition for vintage.
> 
> You have a lovely collection!



Thank you! I love it, as well, and if you recall, it was in such pristine condition when I received it that I was worried about its authenticity. The leather was so smooth that I was worried it was vinyl. It's breaking in nicely, though, and I consider it quite a score.


----------



## joyoflife

CH<3Longchamp said:


> me too!



Ha ha! Thank you!


----------



## BooYah

mrqx2 said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> and here's what I can fit in the small tote:



beautiful bags, *mrqx2*!
and thanks for sharing what's in your small tote


----------



## BooYah

jaslee said:


> I never thought that I would get a Longchamp, but then I realized how practical it was. I just got my first Longchamp Le Pliage: Garance in large  I got it from magnums and they offered personalization... so I went with the embossed one (however, I used my last name).



wow, love the bag and the monogram


----------



## BooYah

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> Here is my nylon logo Longchamp tote.  I get so much use out of this baby. I &#9829; it!!!



LOVE it-very classy, *iLuvSNB*!


----------



## BooYah

devilzwind said:


> my longchamps:



love your collection, *devilzwind!*


----------



## BooYah

ipudgybear said:


> i got addicted to longchamp, and now i want more colors
> oh and don't mind the stuffed animals :shame:



beautiful array of colors!!!


----------



## BooYah

babyspring114 said:


> a shot of my large le pliage in action. Taken in waikiki, hawaii.



one of my fave colors, *babyspring!*

and loving your black and white print too!!!


----------



## BooYah

joyoflife said:


> My Cosmos in cognac. Expecting a black one in April!





joyoflife said:


> Vintage LM Speedy (Thanks for the authentication, Ballet_Russe!) The interior floor of the bag is a base shaper that I crafted myself and covered in velour, which is why the fabric differs form the pocket.



LOOOOVE your Cosmos and Speedy, *joy*!!!! beautiful!!!


----------



## joyoflife

BooYah said:


> LOOOOVE your Cosmos and Speedy, *joy*!!!! beautiful!!!



Thank you! The Cosmos is my favorite. The leather is so decadent, the size and interior are super practical, and it's classic and uncommon at the same time - an all around great bag!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Figured since my newest bag arrived yesterday that I should post a photo update.



Tropical Tote
LM Black Patent Leather Tote
Ocean Le Pliage 2324
Le Pliage Eiffel Tower
Veau Foulonné  wallet in Rose


Still waiting for my passport cover in cognac to arrive


----------



## doreenjoy

What great bags! I especially love the ocean blue flap messenger bag. Thanks for taking the time to post.




CH<3Longchamp said:


> Figured since my newest bag arrived yesterday that I should post a photo update.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

fsadeli said:


> me with my longchamp at pussycat dolls concert



The red looks great w/ your outfit!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Terracotta Medium and Taupe Large. I _looove_ earthy colors. The Terracotta is discontinued and I got it on sale at Bloomingdeales for around $90.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ Lovely!  I think the Terracotta and Bilberry are the best colors ever.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

^ Thank you!


----------



## black_reno

Hi ladies!
Is the custom-made size 4 a lot bigger than the large shopper? Would anyone happen to have any size comparison pics?
Thanks!


----------



## doreenjoy

Yes, the custom size 4 is *huge* compared to the Large Shopper. It's much wider. 


My blue with light blue stripe is size 4, and the brown in front of it is the large shopper.


----------



## black_reno

doreenjoy said:


> Yes, the custom size 4 is *huge* compared to the Large Shopper. It's much wider.
> 
> 
> My blue with light blue stripe is size 4, and the brown in front of it is the large shopper.



Thanks for that!


----------



## zuzu maxx

My Longchamp collection has grown!  This is truly one of my favorite brands.

Here is my Parade.  I love the Black Cherry trim.






My Gatsby:






and its pretty lining:


----------



## zuzu maxx

Then there is my clutch:






and my Planetes ebony/croc large which is a perfect work size.  I really like the thicker nylon on this bag.  I am constantly carrying it.






I already know what my next bag will be, but want to keep what I have in rotation rather than hidden in their bags.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Nice collection *ZuZuMaxx*!


----------



## DUCATI1098

Hi Ladies,
can I find out what is the model name/number for the below LongChamp Bag? & how much is it selling for?





 

Thanks,
 D1098


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's Planétes Hobo #2493 and according to Longchamp's US site, it retails for $225.




DUCATI1098 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> can I find out what is the model name/number for the below LongChamp Bag? & how much is it selling for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> D1098


----------



## lily25

My pliage in Bilberry, working hard every day as school bag, travel bag, and ballet bag!












My flats


----------



## DUCATI1098

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's Planétes Hobo #2493 and according to Longchamp's US site, it retails for $225.


 
Hi CHLongchamp,
Thanks for the help on this... 

 D1098


----------



## Kanebo

lily25 said:


> My pliage in Bilberry, working hard every day as school bag, travel bag, and ballet bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My flats


 
Your other bag is cute too.  It reminds me of a JPG Paris, but with a different strap.  May I ask what brand is it?


----------



## TejasMama

Love all these Longchamp photos.  The pliage seems like such a practical and easy to carry bag.


----------



## Monoi

I want one, Im in doubt, I like the garance, the navy and the bilberry, have to check it out in the store.


----------



## radsres

didn't know longchamp made shoes. where'd you find them?

going to bloomies tomorrow to pick up a new medium in maybe bilberry

i'm throwing my current one out b/c it's gotten soooo much use in 3 yrs that it's kind of gross now

My flats





[/QUOTE]


----------



## fairy14344

want a navy one so bad


----------



## TejasMama

I'm one of those people who looked at Longchamp many times over the years but always worried they were a bit too plain, even for me (and I'm pretty basic in terms of what I like!).  I finally bought one and I absolutely love it.  I can't believe I didn't do it sooner--it's really the perfect bag for me.  This is a small in Bilberry--I will probably get a larger one down the road for traveling!  Now I get it!


----------



## jujuto

Just my everyday coin purse : it is the boheme collection in iris suede color


----------



## hollyyih

^ that's a really beautiful shade!


----------



## shyne1025

short handle...


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Kanebo said:


> Your other bag is cute too.  It reminds me of a JPG Paris, but with a different strap.  May I ask what brand is it?



Hermes SO Kelly eutope with PHW if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## shopaholic1987

zuzu maxx said:


> Oh, and one more. This is my little carry all pouch. I am going to purchase a strap from the Belen Echandia line that looks to match this color so it has a carrying strap! This is such a durable pouch and it hold a lot of items.


 
Does Longchamp still do this style and what is it called?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ it is 'Veau Foulonne' coin purse or cosmetic bag. they have the similar style but the color is from past season


----------



## zuzu maxx

shopaholic1987 said:


> Does Longchamp still do this style and what is it called?


 
It is the cosmetic size.  I like the even larger size for travel - so cute.  The SF Boutique had this in stock several months ago.  You can call there and ask for Jenny - 415/362.7971.


----------



## doreenjoy

zuzu maxx said:


> It is the cosmetic size. I like the even larger size for travel - so cute. The SF Boutique had this in stock several months ago. You can call there and ask for Jenny - 415/362.7971.


 

Oh, I thought this style came online in 2 sizes. Good to know there's a larger one! 

I have both the cosmetic size and coin purse in the "old red."


----------



## lily25

Kanebo said:


> Your other bag is cute too.  It reminds me of a JPG Paris, but with a different strap.  May I ask what brand is it?



Thank you, it is Hermes SO Kelly in Etoupe!


----------



## lily25

balenciaga-boy said:


> Hermes SO Kelly eutope with PHW if I'm not mistaken...


You are exactly right!


----------



## bags and bijoux

I am wanting to buy my very first Longchamp. I know its got to be black and very smart. Don't know what style yet though. It has to be a lady like size.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ welcome. please let's keep this thread for more photo and less chat, if possible.  there are other threads for questions. TIA


----------



## TejasMama

Can anyone tell me about this fabulous Longchamp? Any details would be most appreciated!


----------



## dreamscapexl

^ Le Pliage Large Shopper (with long handles) in Bilberry folded up.  I don't have any modelling pics yet since I haven't started using the bag!

PS: Do you ladies allow the Le Pliage to breath, or is it okay keeping in inside a cabinet (since there isn't much leather)? I didn't get a dust bag, and I don't want the bag to get dirty either keeping it out in the open. :\ Hmm.


----------



## ballet_russe

TejasMama said:


> Can anyone tell me about this fabulous Longchamp? Any details would be most appreciated!



it is the "LM Nylon" collection in black, the color scheme introduced for AW09. The size is "Type M"


*dreamscapexl*  I throw them in my closet or my dresser. It is just a nylon tote bag... i don't think it matters if it "breathes" and if it is dirty you wash


----------



## TejasMama

ballet_russe said:


> it is the "LM Nylon" collection in black, the color scheme introduced for AW09. The size is "Type M"
> 
> 
> *dreamscapexl*  I throw them in my closet or my dresser. It is just a nylon tote bag... i don't think it matters if it "breathes" and if it is dirty you wash



Thank you!  It figures I would discover it a year later!


----------



## doreenjoy

TejasMama said:


> Thank you! It figures I would discover it a year later!


 

you might still be able to find this online...make sure to check authorized resellers, like magnums.net.


----------



## TejasMama

doreenjoy said:


> you might still be able to find this online...make sure to check authorized resellers, like magnums.net.




Thanks, Doreen!  So far I am striking out...


----------



## dreamscapexl

ballet_russe said:


> *dreamscapexl*  I throw them in my closet or my dresser. It is just a nylon tote bag... i don't think it matters if it "breathes" and if it is dirty you wash



Thank you! Just wanted to make sure!


----------



## luluviolet

Not a great picture but wanted to add to the collection.

Veau Foulonné - All in One wallet (#3424021) in Black/Nickelled

The best part is the the husband got it as a surprise gift for my 31st birthday but it is exactly what I would have chosen for myself.

Have my eye on a coin purse (VF line) and LePliage next.


----------



## Monoi

love this thread, keep op posting girls


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Recieved in the post today:




another Flap Messenger bag in Almond Green. I'm soo loving this style


----------



## xichic

this is GORGEOUS!! love the color 





CH<3Longchamp said:


> Recieved in the post today:
> 
> View attachment 1086291
> 
> 
> another Flap Messenger bag in Almond Green. I'm soo loving this style


----------



## xichic

my first Longchamp full size bag.  I've only owned a cosmetic case and a Longchamp neckalce.  But when i saw this Eiffel tower edition, i had to get it!  plus it was part of Saks F&F yay!


----------



## doreenjoy

Cute bags! I love the Eiffel tower, and the flap messenger is my favorite style.


----------



## mrskimv

My first Longchamp and I absolutely love it!  It's super lightweight, it's the perfect mommy bag for me.


----------



## mikami

xichic said:


> my first Longchamp full size bag.  I've only owned a cosmetic case and a Longchamp neckalce.  But when i saw this Eiffel tower edition, i had to get it!  plus it was part of Saks F&F yay!


hi.. do they still have this in stoRE?  i was looking for this i want the blue one.. thanks..


----------



## xichic

at Houston Saks they dont have the blue one any longer.  for the most part, these are sold out, hope you are able to locate one!


mikami said:


> hi.. do they still have this in stoRE? i was looking for this i want the blue one.. thanks..


----------



## mikami

thanks xichic. yeah hopefully i could find one.. 






xichic said:


> at Houston Saks they dont have the blue one any longer.  for the most part, these are sold out, hope you are able to locate one!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ hi, this thread is for pictures to *show your longchamp*

to discuss there is much information how to find the Eiffel Tower Pliage here
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-limited-edition-eiffel-tower-bag-494973.html  HTH.


----------



## dreamscapexl

My Longchamp Le Pliage, Large in Bilberry:











I tried shooting the pics in natural light, but it looks oddly more black than purple.


----------



## conrad18

My two Longchamps: navy tote with long handles and black duffel with short handles!


----------



## Belle de Jour

joyoflife said:


> Vintage LM Speedy (Thanks for the authentication, Ballet_Russe!) The interior floor of the bag is a base shaper that I crafted myself and covered in velour, which is why the fabric differs form the pocket.



Now that must be one of the most beautiful Longchamp bags I have seen so far! Congrats! And it's nice to know that their bags hold up so well!


----------



## jessdressed

I'm in. Here's my large Bilberry. I love this color and how it changes in different lighting.


----------



## bagfashionista

Bought the Planètes to use as a diaper bag for Mother's Day






I love how much it can fit! 






And because I'm a dork, I had to make a bag to store the little stuff (i.e. vaseline, sunblock, ointment, etc) so that it's not floating around the bag






I'm definitely planning on getting more!


----------



## boldaslove

I have one Le Pliage in each size!  Large with long handles in Graphite, medium with long handles in Bilberry, and a small in Beige.  They look like such a happy family together


----------



## Kyung Hwa

joyoflife said:


> My Cosmos in cognac. Expecting a black one in April!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. It seems fitting that this is my one hundredth post since I think the hunt for this bag brought me to the forum.



Great bag *joyoflife*! Which size is this? I think it comes in two sizes...? Also, did you get your black one? I've been eyeballing this bag in black in probably the smaller size. How is the durability and the leather? I really _*use*_ my bags and I love a bag that looks better with age and use, kwim?


----------



## doreenjoy

*Bagfashionista*, I love the little pochette you made. Hope you had a happy Mother's Day. 

I have to get something in bilberry! Probably the flap messenger Le Pliage.


----------



## jessdressed

bagfashionista said:


> Bought the Planètes to use as a diaper bag for Mother's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how much it can fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because I'm a dork, I had to make a bag to store the little stuff (i.e. vaseline, sunblock, ointment, etc) so that it's not floating around the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely planning on getting more!


 
Love that shade of pink and the lil bag you made is cute! I plan on using mine too for me and my kids stuff.


----------



## bagfashionista

*Doreenjoy *- Thanks so much! it was a very low-key M's day...but the best thing is that I didn't have to bother with meal planning the whole weekend. Woo hoo!! 
*
JessDressed* - Thanks! It works perfectly so far as a diaper bag. It's easier to stuff things in compared to the Petunia Pickle Bottom.


----------



## DelicateRose

I really love all the photos of everyone's Longchamp.  I just got one of those tiny coin holder recently, thinking it would be handy to have when I don't want to carry my purse or wallet.


----------



## kamola

Longchamp Pliage Badges Tote







Eiffel Tower Tote


----------



## Spielberg1

YellowTrippen said:


> ..[/I]




just this morning i was thinking "longchamp should do a camo print le pliage" when did you get your camo?!  is it an older one?  i love it!


----------



## Spielberg1

mikami said:


> hi.. do they still have this in stoRE?  i was looking for this i want the blue one.. thanks..



i am CRAZY jealous of this one!!!


----------



## Spielberg1

I've got:

le pliage mini in black
le pliage medium in black (my 'purse')
le pliage large in dark gray (my laptop & stuff tote)
black travel bag (the one that unzips around the middle -- amazing!)

and my new more snazzy bag...


----------



## Melasonde

I've been looking for the Longchamp it bag everywhere. Does anyone know where I can purchase one..... color does not matter.

Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## ballet_russe

^  Please use this thread only to show your bag photos. TIA.

IT BAG is from 2 seasons ago so the only option is Bagshop or ebay. This has been discussed before.

http://www.bagshop.com/store/mcart.php?ID=7081
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250636544096&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## fragrant_piggy

My new Longchamp Medium Rosaly & Small Beige


----------



## anika122

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> Here is my nylon logo Longchamp tote.  I get so much use out of this baby. I &#9829; it!!!


*

very nice tote.. and gorgeous modeling pic. may i ask is it included in the le pliage line? is it still available in stores?  sorry for the questions.. i just can't help but admire your baby.
*


----------



## Dayzley

Here's some pics of my longchamp collection ans some picture toting it!


----------



## NuuVee

My custom Longchamps:

Dark Purple (Bilberry?) & Chocolate with golden hardware, long handles (size 4) - perfect as a weekend bag or for travelling
Cyclamen & Chocolate with nickel hardware, short handles (size 3) - perfect for anything!


----------



## Yanhearts

NuuVee said:


> My custom Longchamps:
> 
> Dark Purple (Bilberry?) & Chocolate with golden hardware, long handles (size 4) - perfect as a weekend bag or for travelling
> Cyclamen & Chocolate with nickel hardware, short handles (size 3) - perfect for anything!





The most gorgeous colour of all longchamp le pliages is the Billberry..MY FAVE

and ur customized brown part actually adds a special touch to it..NICE


----------



## zuzu maxx

Hi everyone - Magnums.net is having a Memorial Day sale.  20% off!  Use code MD20.  I just got another Gatsby!


----------



## Ixia

Bagfashionista : The Planètes looks very lovely in rose/pink colour - I actually wanted to get this colour but no stock for this colour at the LC store in paris according to DH's friend.  I really love this colour but the bag looks really big.



bagfashionista said:


> Bought the Planètes to use as a diaper bag for Mother's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how much it can fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because I'm a dork, I had to make a bag to store the little stuff (i.e. vaseline, sunblock, ointment, etc) so that it's not floating around the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely planning on getting more!


----------



## any jones

lovely bags........i am mad about bags, i relay want these how do i get?


----------



## Yanhearts

any jones said:


> lovely bags........i am mad about bags, i relay want these how do i get?



u can get it from magnums.net, bloomingdales.com, longchamp.com


----------



## g.megg

karo said:


> My Mom with her beige Le Pliage and me with my green Le Pliage shopping bag


 
hi is your mother's a large or a medium?


----------



## Monoi

My first pliage large in navy





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## YellowTrippen

Beautiful collections since I last posted !!! 



joyoflife said:


> My Cosmos in cognac. Expecting a black one in April!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. It seems fitting that this is my one hundredth post since I think the hunt for this bag brought me to the forum.


 





Spielberg1 said:


> just this morning i was thinking "longchamp should do a camo print le pliage" when did you get your camo?! is it an older one? i love it!


 
It's an old one. I bought it about ten years ago. 

Other items in my Longchamp family 






"Ceci est un it-bag" scarf offered by my best friends last summer






Statue of Liberty scarf, bought this year, in February


----------



## gie121

just got my longchamp today from paris


----------



## jerseygrl

gie121 said:


> just got my longchamp today from paris



Wow I love this.  Do they only sell it in Paris?


----------



## gie121

jerseygrl said:


> Wow I love this.  Do they only sell it in Paris?




thanks dear! i think it's also available in other places although in such a limited quantity only. i asked my mom to get me more of this for reselling but the sales lady told her 1 person can only get 2 of this eiffel tower in navy


----------



## jerseygrl

gie121 said:


> thanks dear! i think it's also available in other places although in such a limited quantity only. i asked my mom to get me more of this for reselling but the sales lady told her 1 person can only get 2 of this eiffel tower in navy



Thanks!  I found it online.  Here it is for anyone else who's interested:
http://www.longchamp.com/en/collection/women/lines/le-pliage/showroom-us-255.html
It's so adorable!!


----------



## conrad18

Here's me with the Eiffel Tower tote in Mexico. I love this bag, it's so perfect for traveling!


----------



## momofgirls

Is this the largest size before the travel size?
http://www.longchamp.com/en/eshoppi...bag/e-shopping-showroom-425.html#ligneContent


----------



## Beenie

My large LePliage in Hawthorne, modeling pic and what I can put inside and still have TONS of room! This is my first Longchamp purchase but will not be my last.


----------



## momofgirls

Looks great on you Beenie.


----------



## doreenjoy

*beenie *and *conrad18*, you both look fabulous! 

I'm traveling in a few weeks and I'm already looking forward to using my Le Pliages on the trip.


----------



## jerseygrl

Help!!  My dog just PEED on my brand new Le Pliage.  How should I clean it?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ throw it in the washing machine on the cold cycle.  If you search there is much discussion on how to wash Le Pliage.

Please use this thread for only SHOW YOUR LONGCHAMP.  TIA!


----------



## kwealzliy

do any of you lovely ladies have the le pliage tote in Citrus?! If so, please post pics! I definitely want to see the color of the bag with tan skin tones because I'm fairly "caramel" complected and would like to see if there's a contrast between the citrus and color of tannish skin! (I'm asian as well, so I have somewhat of a yellow undertone....and I think Citrus is yellow-ish )


----------



## karo

g.megg said:


> hi is your mother's a large or a medium?


So sorry for such a delay... anyway, my mom's is medium.


----------



## tatianadotcom

A few from my collection of Pliages...I began collecting them in the third grade, and now I'm a sophomore in college, and I have about 15 and am rarely seen without one! They're so useful and classic, I love them. I prefer to buy mine at the Charles De Gaulle airport in Paris, that way I get them discounted AND duty free  I'm very thrifty.


----------



## doreenjoy

^^ Wow, tatianadotcom, what a great photo of your Le Pliage collection! Here I thought I had "too many" at 4!


----------



## tatianadotcom

haha  It seems excessive, but to be honest I use every last one of them. I used them all to move me in and out of my freshman dorm at college, and I lug one or two of them around for classes every day. They're always in use!


----------



## Beenie

Thanks, *momofgirls* and *doreenjoy*! I really hope to get a medium soon since the large is not practical all the time. 

Great pic, *tatianadotcom*


----------



## christine4979

I just posted on my blog about my new Longchamp Pliage in black.  There are pics in the link.  I'm loving it!

_xxx You may advertise your blog in your signature only _


----------



## christine4979

Oh sorry I didnt know.  I just put the link in my signature instead.  And here is one of the pics.


----------



## karo

My collection so far, but I'm working hard on growing it.


----------



## shopaholicvamp

im beginning to fall in love with Le Pliage..


----------



## methcat

here's mine!


----------



## tatianadotcom

methcat: I approve


----------



## doreenjoy

^^  Wow, *Methcat*, that's a great collection!


----------



## TXGirlie

Are there any recent pics of the planetes tonal bags in action? How do they compare to the lepliage?


----------



## doreenjoy

TXGirlie said:


> Are there any recent pics of the planetes tonal bags in action? How do they compare to the lepliage?


 

I don't own any and have no pics. But they'r a thicker nylon, and they don't fold into a small square that snaps like the Le Pliage.


----------



## grkbella03

My custom bag will be here Tuesday...It's coming a week and half earlier than stated! Hopefully I'll love it...definitely will post a reveal in here.


----------



## doreenjoy

^^ Yay! I hope you love it. I  my custom LePliages.


----------



## WanShin

Yay, I love my Longchamp Le Pliage - inexpensive, durable, lightweight and travel-friendly!  Here's mine, a Medium Size with long handles in mandarin and gold hardware. Oh, and a picture of me heading towards a dinner by the beach.


----------



## purse-nality

^OMG! i luv your MANDARIN *wanshin*!  been looking for medium short handle one. anyone know where its still available? does u.s carry this color?


----------



## TXGirlie

magnums is having a Longchamp sale on the summer colors!


----------



## doreenjoy

TXGirlie said:


> magnums is having a Longchamp sale on the summer colors!


 

So are the Longchamp boutiques. Just got some ocean accessories.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ ladies thanks for sharing but can we please use this thread for SHOW YOUR LONGCHAMP.  Pictures, please?  There are other threads for sales and deals. TIA


----------



## Hallie126

Here are my Lonchamps, in order of the ones I bought first, to most recently. I'm loving my new Thistle handbag and Lilac tote 

Pistache Large Tote: 








Chocolate Medium Tote: 







Navy Large Tote: 







Lilac Medium Tote: 







Thistle Small Handbag:


----------



## twochubbycheeks

nvm... found a thread abt it.


----------



## momiganda

hi ladies ...i'm about to purchase my 1st longchamp online, thru the customize-ur-own-le pliage =) how long really is the handle drop of the long strap...9 inches?


----------



## ballet_russe

ballet_russe said:


> ^ ladies thanks for sharing but can we please use this thread for SHOW YOUR LONGCHAMP.  Pictures, please?  There are other threads for sales and deals. TIA



please look in other threads or start a new one for questions


----------



## grkbella03

Finally got mine! I am so glad I listened to you ladies and gave in to a bag that I did not want because I really love it. I also tested it out by putting in my laptop, two pouches that had a professional camera and computer charger, about 6 pieces of clothes folded up, hairdryer, curler, a brush, makeup bag and toiletries. - PERFECT for traveling, and the nylon is unbelievably tough but still feels great... I love the embroidery of my name and I really like the suede feeling under the flap. If it does get really heavy, the handles might hurt because its so strong...but it can fit SO MUCH and not break! Here's the pictures...


----------



## divadivine682

^ Pammy, that looks awesome!! Can we have a modelling pic? Also, what size did you get?


----------



## grkbella03

Thanks! I got the largest one they got...not sure if that's large or extra large by their terms, I forgot, just the largest they had in custom made pliages! And got the long handles as well...Ill try to take modeling pictures either tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## hambisyosa

My recent Longchamps


----------



## sugar&spice

Bilberry and Lavender!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am still a fan of the Lonchamp Roseau line, and recently purchased an E/W shopper tote in a beautiful almond/nude color. I need to post pics ASAP!


----------



## grkbella03

Finally got some modeling pictures.... I'm 5'9 and plus sized for reference... excuse the way I look, a bit scrubby and hurried at the moment, lol. I put ALOT of stuff in the bag, in the picture, I know the bag has 8 peices of clothing, some magazines, a sketchbook, a pouch with charger in it, curling iron, blowdryer, some toiletries, and a pouch with pens and pencils, and two medium sized makeup bags!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

grkbella03 said:


> Finally got some modeling pictures.... I'm 5'9 and plus sized for reference... excuse the way I look, a bit scrubby and hurried at the moment, lol. I put ALOT of stuff in the bag, in the picture, I know the bag has 8 peices of clothing, some magazines, a sketchbook, a pouch with charger in it, curling iron, blowdryer, some toiletries, and a pouch with pens and pencils, and two medium sized makeup bags!



great modeling pics!!! 

what size is your LP?


----------



## sw0pp

*@methcat:* when did you buy the bright blue/turquoise one in the middle of the second pic? I love that color and have been looking for it for 2 years or so lol


----------



## grkbella03

Xtra Large...the largest pliage they had with extra long handles.


----------



## airborne

wow!


Hallie126 said:


> Here are my Lonchamps, in order of the ones I bought first, to most recently. I'm loving my new Thistle handbag and Lilac tote
> 
> Pistache Large Tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Medium Tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Large Tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilac Medium Tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thistle Small Handbag:


----------



## Bag Me

Question for people who use the la pliage "Mini"...would this be a good bag to travel with?  I have a large tote for travel and just wonder if this one would be good to pack and use for evenings out.


----------



## sarahlouise06

^ The medium top handle Le Pliage in black. I use it as a casual bag, I used it in the above picture to a rugby match  I also have the large Le Pliage top handle holdall in beige, a ridiculously practical bag when it comes to traveling, going to the gym etc. I know they aren't deemed premier designer bags as such, but they are VERY handy and practical.


----------



## YellowTrippen

My last purchases 






http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7474/herms.jpg


----------



## sabr1na

I love Longchamp but my Nylon is so dirty right now because I use it everyday.


----------



## divadivine682

grkbella03 said:


> Finally got some modeling pictures.... I'm 5'9 and plus sized for reference... excuse the way I look, a bit scrubby and hurried at the moment, lol. I put ALOT of stuff in the bag, in the picture, I know the bag has 8 peices of clothing, some magazines, a sketchbook, a pouch with charger in it, curling iron, blowdryer, some toiletries, and a pouch with pens and pencils, and two medium sized makeup bags!


 
You don't look scrubby!!! I love the outfit, btw ....

That bag can hold a TON! Thanks so much for the modelling pics.......


----------



## grkbella03

^^ Thanks divadivine! Im still paranoid the handles will come off just for holding that much!! I hope not cos I love how much it holds and how easy it is to wear!


----------



## 0nline.closet

My first longchamp - medium short handle limited edition Art Deco in Tilleul color!


----------



## Man@Mallory

0nline.closet said:


> My first longchamp - medium short handle limited edition Art Deco in Tilleul color!



I'm intrigued....an Art Deco inspired Longchamp??  I hope you have a photo!!


----------



## jillvalentine

sabr1na said:


> I love Longchamp but my Nylon is so dirty right now because I use it everyday.



I wash mine in the washing machine in the delicate setting and they come out looking fresh and clean. I was a bit hesitant at first because I was afraid the leather would be damaged, but it holds up fine. There are a few posts regarding this in TPF, this is where I got the idea.


----------



## Handbag_Whore

grkbella03 said:


> Finally got some modeling pictures.... I'm 5'9 and plus sized for reference... excuse the way I look, a bit scrubby and hurried at the moment, lol. I put ALOT of stuff in the bag, in the picture, I know the bag has 8 peices of clothing, some magazines, a sketchbook, a pouch with charger in it, curling iron, blowdryer, some toiletries, and a pouch with pens and pencils, and two medium sized makeup bags!



You look fab and I LOVE the bag


----------



## Handbag_Whore

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> Here is my nylon logo Longchamp tote.  I get so much use out of this baby. I &#9829; it!!!



I ADORE this! Do you know where can I get one in the UK?


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Love this post! Totally inspired me to get back into Longchamp 

I have the mini beige/brown handled tote from the Le Pliage range but havent used it in years, think I prefer the medium sized bags


----------



## goldbundles

you look great, Handbag.  My Victoire is well loved  eventhough i'm quite having hard time w/ the short handle.


----------



## divadivine682

I already posted my pics in the regular Longchamp thread but since this is a SHOW your longchamp thread, here are the pics!! I have two (as of today! ) medium long handle Le Pliage's, one in cyclemen and one in black--my newest baby as of today!! Loving it so much! Here are the modeling pics:

Medium long handle le pliage in cyclemen: 






And my 16 month old daughter dragging it away!! She loves purses already, god help me.....LOL






And my newest love, the black medium long handle......:


----------



## gabz

Omg so excited to get my black medium now!


----------



## divadivine682

gabz said:


> Omg so excited to get my black medium now!


 
Its such an awesome bag!! I am sellling off almost my whole collection since I love these so much. I have back issues so switching to anything else makes my back hurt that I end up back in my le pliage!! LOL


----------



## DisCo

Here's my LC Large long handle in Thistle.  I have a large navy badges that I'll post soon.  I plan to get more of the darker colors like black and bilberry cos I think they're much more versatile and the stains won't be so obvious.


----------



## estee12

divadivine682 said:


> I already posted my pics in the regular Longchamp thread but since this is a SHOW your longchamp thread, here are the pics!! I have two (as of today! ) medium long handle Le Pliage's, one in cyclemen and one in black--my newest baby as of today!! Loving it so much! Here are the modeling pics:
> 
> Medium long handle le pliage in cyclemen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 16 month old daughter dragging it away!! She loves purses already, god help me.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest love, the black medium long handle......:


wow nice one, love the cyclemen color
I just receive my garance in the same size as yrs
I like to ask, what color is the lining of yr bag? white?
mine is white and I have another pliage in medium short handle which does not hv white lining
am curious


----------



## divadivine682

estee12 said:


> wow nice one, love the cyclemen color
> I just receive my garance in the same size as yrs
> I like to ask, what color is the lining of yr bag? white?
> mine is white and I have another pliage in medium short handle which does not hv white lining
> am curious


 
Yes, it is white  Thats the one thing I love about this color as opposed to my black one; the black le pliage is like a black hole in there!! Not used to that..........


----------



## twochubbycheeks

my 1st Longchamp.. a black Eiffel Tower Tote in Large with long handles


----------



## jelita78

oh hun!!!
where did u ever find the eiffel in large???
i've seen only medium..


----------



## twochubbycheeks

jelita78 said:


> oh hun!!!
> where did u ever find the eiffel in large???
> i've seen only medium..



I found this on bonanzle. 

NM has the duffle bag on their website right now. If it was only it's the long handles one, I would've ordered it there.  I want a blue and the cream.


----------



## jelita78

oh lucky woman!!!
please pleaseeeeeee can u model it for me???
prettyyypleaseeeeeee


----------



## twochubbycheeks

conrad18 said:


> Here's me with the Eiffel Tower tote in Mexico. I love this bag, it's so perfect for traveling!





jelita78 said:


> oh lucky woman!!!
> please pleaseeeeeee can u model it for me???
> prettyyypleaseeeeeee



oh yikes! I don't do modeling shots, girl! LOL

I copied conrad18's post for you to see.. she has the navy! HTH


----------



## vanillacreme

i'm just starting to get into longchamp, altho i've had one for a few years which i unexpectedly found at the nordstrom rack in dt chicago. 

i really like the polka dot colors and the fabric material. i'm not sure what it's name is, but it is not the foldable type like the regular "le pliage" totes. 

anyway, i just added the two lilacs last month, since i'm addicted to anything in that color.  both longchamp totes are medium sized with long handles.


----------



## Expat

Bit of an impulse buy here  

Wandered past the shop on the way to buy some flowers. 

Didn't get the flowers... got this instead! 
The Gatsby. Not shown in the pic is a really long strap to wear cross body. 




I haven't had chance to take my own pics yet as I'm currently hiding it from DH  

I also got a La Pliage huge tote in Bilberry


----------



## goldbundles

that is beautiful, Expat. congrats on both Gatsby and your bilberry.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Expat said:


> Bit of an impulse buy here
> 
> Wandered past the shop on the way to buy some flowers.
> 
> Didn't get the flowers... got this instead!
> The Gatsby. Not shown in the pic is a really long strap to wear cross body.
> 
> View attachment 1169507
> 
> 
> I haven't had chance to take my own pics yet as I'm currently hiding it from DH
> 
> I also got a La Pliage huge tote in Bilberry



ooohhh the color of your Gatsby is so pretty!!!

pls post a pic of your LP Bilberry when you get a chance.  I am so curious to see how the color looks like.


----------



## RosieD

Hi,

this is my Longchamp Veau Foulonné in Moka.
I love it!


----------



## FAR

just got a type M Eiffel tower in navy and Art deco shopping in thistle, my first 2 LCs


----------



## allurella

This is my first Longchamp Le Pliage bag in the color Ocean. I love it, and I think it'll be perfekt for school! I just got it a few days ago.


----------



## natasha21

Everyones longchamp's look so great! I am hoping to get one next week.. super excited!


----------



## linhhhuynh

allurella! i love that color so much, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Yanhearts

Anybody have a picture of their longchamp XL?


----------



## twochubbycheeks

grkbella03 said:


> Finally got some modeling pictures.... I'm 5'9 and plus sized for reference... excuse the way I look, a bit scrubby and hurried at the moment, lol. I put ALOT of stuff in the bag, in the picture, I know the bag has 8 peices of clothing, some magazines, a sketchbook, a pouch with charger in it, curling iron, blowdryer, some toiletries, and a pouch with pens and pencils, and two medium sized makeup bags!





Yanhearts said:


> Anybody have a picture of their longchamp XL?



I quoted pics from a fellow pfer of her XL Longchamp. HTH! =)


----------



## kimalee

This is my one and only Longchamp...I bought it several years ago while on vacation.  I have no idea what it's called or even what collection it's from.  It's made of a nude colored leather with a blue fabric lining...a very easy bag that goes with everything.





I also just ordered this baby...I saw it on the Longchamp website and fell in love!  It should be here early next week, I can't wait


----------



## Yanhearts

> Originally Posted by *grkbella03*
> 
> Finally got some modeling pictures.... I'm 5'9 and plus sized  for reference... excuse the way I look, a bit scrubby and hurried at the  moment, lol. I put ALOT of stuff in the bag, in the picture, I know the  bag has 8 peices of clothing, some magazines, a sketchbook, a pouch  with charger in it, curling iron, blowdryer, some toiletries, and a  pouch with pens and pencils, and two medium sized makeup bags!
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...3/_DSC0545.jpg
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...3/_DSC0546.jpg
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...3/_DSC0549.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yanhearts*
> 
> Anybody have a picture of their longchamp XL?
> 
> I quoted pics from a fellow pfer of her XL Longchamp. HTH! =)


thanks, twochubbycheeks..I saw that before..haha..
I actually referring to the XL shorthandle


----------



## Yanhearts

kimalee said:


> This is my one and only Longchamp...I bought it several years ago while on vacation.  I have no idea what it's called or even what collection it's from.  It's made of a nude colored leather with a blue fabric lining...a very easy bag that goes with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just ordered this baby...I saw it on the Longchamp website and fell in love!  It should be here early next week, I can't wait
> longchamp.com/_img/new/1621792586_0.jpg



Your bag looks nice
OOH..I want this bag too! (the blue one)but too expensive..its very pretty I WANT I WANT!


----------



## mini me

hi, ladies! these beauties arrived last week.


----------



## pixiechic

I'm new to Longchamp but I think I may stay awhile. I got my first one about a month ago, when I needed a bag to take to work, to carry all the stuff that doesn't fit in my purse. Normally this includes an iPad, lunch, and umbrella, but sometimes also includes a book and an extra pair of shoes. 

I wanted something really simple and lightweight, so thought I'd try Le Pliage. I wanted short handles, but don't need a zipper, so I decided on the Open Tote style. I have checked out the Le Pliage bags at Nordies in the past, but ended up ordering from Magnum's because I couldn't find this style anywhere else. 

As it turns out...I love this bag! Fits everything I need, it's easy to carry, I don't worry about it no matter where I have to put it down, and on occasions when I don't need it for my trip home, I can fold it up and stuff it in my purse. I have carried it every day since it arrived. It really is the perfect combination of practical and chic.

I got the Praline color, which I thought would be a good transition from late summer to early fall. But when I got a Magnum's sale email, I couldn't resist ordering Miss Praline a new sister in Bilberry for fall, which arrived today. Here they are together, with my iPad to help show size.


----------



## vogue.teen.<3

I love Longchamp and I'm hoping to get one for a winter bag this season!


----------



## doreenjoy

Nice bags, RF821786244CHand *pixiechic*!

I'm going to see if Magnums still has them on sale.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

pixiechic said:


> I'm new to Longchamp but I think I may stay awhile. I got my first one about a month ago, when I needed a bag to take to work, to carry all the stuff that doesn't fit in my purse. Normally this includes an iPad, lunch, and umbrella, but sometimes also includes a book and an extra pair of shoes.
> 
> I wanted something really simple and lightweight, so thought I'd try Le Pliage. I wanted short handles, but don't need a zipper, so I decided on the Open Tote style. I have checked out the Le Pliage bags at Nordies in the past, but ended up ordering from Magnum's because I couldn't find this style anywhere else.
> 
> As it turns out...I love this bag! Fits everything I need, it's easy to carry, I don't worry about it no matter where I have to put it down, and on occasions when I don't need it for my trip home, I can fold it up and stuff it in my purse. I have carried it every day since it arrived. It really is the perfect combination of practical and chic.
> 
> I got the Praline color, which I thought would be a good transition from late summer to early fall. But when I got a Magnum's sale email, I couldn't resist ordering Miss Praline a new sister in Bilberry for fall, which arrived today. Here they are together, with my iPad to help show size.



thanks for sharing a pic of your Longchamps!  I love the Bilberry color.  I think I maybe getting this style too.. I just need to decide what color to get.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

doreenjoy said:


> Nice bags, RF821786244CHand *pixiechic*!
> 
> I'm going to see if Magnums still has them on sale.



bagshop.com has 2 colors on sale for the totes style:
http://www.bagshop.com/store/mcart.php?ID=6865


----------



## kwealzliy

mrqx2 said:


>




*What color is this? 

*It's gorgeous! I love purples!


----------



## doreenjoy

^ I think that's Lilac. Still on sale at Magnums.net.


----------



## linhhhuynh

WOW minime! your red LC!


----------



## mini me

linhhhuynh said:


> WOW minime! your red LC!


 
yep, linhhhuyynh, that's my fave!  i would like to think it is a lucky color.


----------



## linhhhuynh

it's such a gorgeous color, do you use it often?


----------



## veve129

pixiechic said:


> I'm new to Longchamp but I think I may stay awhile. I got my first one about a month ago, when I needed a bag to take to work, to carry all the stuff that doesn't fit in my purse. Normally this includes an iPad, lunch, and umbrella, but sometimes also includes a book and an extra pair of shoes.
> 
> I wanted something really simple and lightweight, so thought I'd try Le Pliage. I wanted short handles, but don't need a zipper, so I decided on the Open Tote style. I have checked out the Le Pliage bags at Nordies in the past, but ended up ordering from Magnum's because I couldn't find this style anywhere else.
> 
> As it turns out...I love this bag! Fits everything I need, it's easy to carry, I don't worry about it no matter where I have to put it down, and on occasions when I don't need it for my trip home, I can fold it up and stuff it in my purse. I have carried it every day since it arrived. It really is the perfect combination of practical and chic.
> 
> I got the Praline color, which I thought would be a good transition from late summer to early fall. But when I got a Magnum's sale email, I couldn't resist ordering Miss Praline a new sister in Bilberry for fall, which arrived today. Here they are together, with my iPad to help show size.





Gorgeous, gorgeous bags!! Can you please do a modeling pic? I am so torn apart between this one with no ziper, and the medium/short handles. I never saw your bag in person, so I want to know how it looks being carried. Pics, please???????????? thanks!!!


----------



## mini me

linhhhuynh said:


> it's such a gorgeous color, do you use it often?


 
oh, linhhhuynh, though it's my instant fave, it has not left my room since it arrived.  I have no chance of using them since I need an extra large bag for work.  Maybe this weekend I could use it as I hang out with friends.


----------



## luluviolet

In a span of about a week have managed to grab these two lovelies. They're basic colors but I love them. 

Le Pliage Medium Short Handle in Taupe
Le Pliage Medium Long Handle Shopper in Navy






One of these days will take a better pic of the Veau Foulonne checkbook wallet husband got for me Xmas '09.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^IMO the navy is the best LC color


----------



## TejasMama

I know there were some questions about how to organize a Le Pliage.  I have a small PTG and I find it is the perfect size for my medium long handle.  I still have room for a few more items.  Just for demonstration sake, I included both my iPad and Kindle.

I will admit that my stuff sometimes gets jumbled in the large version but I love it so much that it's a small price to pay.


----------



## linhhhuynh

wow tejas! i wish i was organized like you


----------



## mikami

its my first time to post pix here.. my 2 longchamp


----------



## doreenjoy

Nice bags, mikami!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

love the lm steel, mikami


----------



## mikami

doreenjoy said:


> Nice bags, mikami!



thank you doreenjoy and angelthelson..


----------



## Iduna

my small le pilage in beige on vacation with me.


----------



## luluviolet

^ very cool artistic shot!


----------



## karenbabi

I just received my custom Le Pliage from France and wanted to share.  I ordered the Le Pliage Size 4 (XL) to use as a carry on/overnight bag.  Got it in Bilberry for the main color and embroidery, and Pink for the stripe.  I thought it was going to take longer, but it only took 12 days! I ordered it on 9/3 and it arrived this morning.

Here it is!


----------



## doreenjoy

karenbabi said:


> I just received my custom Le Pliage from France and wanted to share. I ordered the Le Pliage Size 4 (XL) to use as a carry on/overnight bag. Got it in Bilberry for the main color and embroidery, and Pink for the stripe. I thought it was going to take longer, but it only took 12 days! I ordered it on 9/3 and it arrived this morning.
> 
> Here it is!


 


Awesome! I love the custom bags. I just got one in bilberry with a chocolate stripe. Will have to dig out my camera.


----------



## doreenjoy

Iduna, you need to post this gorgeous pic in this thread:

tPF member Bags as Art


----------



## karenbabi

doreenjoy said:


> Awesome! I love the custom bags. I just got one in bilberry with a chocolate stripe. Will have to dig out my camera.



Thank you! I love the color bilberry, it goes so well with everything.  Can't wait to see yours with the chocolate stripe.


----------



## Iduna

*@luluviolet*

Thank you! love this picture very much

*@doreenjoy*

Thank you for the hint. Posted it there. Didn't know about this thread!^^


----------



## hazelnutz

doreenjoy said:


> Awesome! I love the custom bags. I just got one in bilberry with a chocolate stripe. Will have to dig out my camera.


 
Doreenjoy, for your custom bag blue & pink.. what size is that? Is it handbag 2 or 3? Which is nearest fit to medium size with short handle le pliage?

I thinking of custom made a bilberry with pink & choco embroidery but unsure of e size..


----------



## doreenjoy

hazelnutz said:


> Doreenjoy, for your custom bag blue & pink.. what size is that? Is it handbag 2 or 3? Which is nearest fit to medium size with short handle le pliage?
> 
> I thinking of custom made a bilberry with pink & choco embroidery but unsure of e size..


 
I answered you  in the other thread. My pink and blue is a 3, which is bigger than the large. 

The 2 is closer to the medium.


----------



## 01addictt

I'm just wondering what are the dimensions for the "medium" and the "large" for the le pliage im seeing many great photos with the caption of "large le pliage" but when i compared to the pictures on magnum...the "large" one on magnum seems much bigger..=/ 

can anyone help me? 
thankkk youuu !!


----------



## punksjunk

my longchamps... Xxxx not allowed


----------



## pickle

I have a Made in France in Bilberry (large) on hold for me at Nordies, I love the bag, my only stumble in the price for what it is. It is soooo friggin beautiful to me though. I'd use it as a daily bag due it's lightweight-ness and waterproof-ness. It's not very common here at all, I haven't seen that color on anyone yet either. 

I think I am talking myself into it, I love how you don't have to worry about scratching it with nails too......


----------



## pickle

doreenjoy said:


> Awesome! I love the custom bags. I just got one in bilberry with a chocolate stripe. Will have to dig out my camera.




that sounds gorgeous, the chocolate must look stunning with the leather...


----------



## mandelinka

Ohhhh, bilberry!
I got mine 2 years ago when the colour was new, they only had the style with open top left (I call it laptop bag), it was ment to be limited colour....
It is really goreous colour. It was my first Longchamp bag and I got hooked after buying this one, purchasing black, lilac, both in medium and large travel one in figue and also size 70 trolley in orange and bunch of accesories in bilberry....
Love my babies, just too lazy to post pixs...


----------



## mandelinka

omg, the praline is gorg


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I own numerous Chanel, Hermes, Fendi, Gucci etc. bags and none of them compare in the comfort and amazingness of Le Pliage!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TejasMama

I agree, Krissie!  The Le Pliage is a perfect marriage of simple style and function. Yours is a lovely color-- I don't think I've seen it before.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I am glad you agree!! I love the color and i am not sure which it is, My boyfriend gave it to me as a gift. Limited edition color, perhaps?


----------



## louislover260

Hopefully I'll have one by the end of summer!


----------



## divadivine682

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I own numerous Chanel, Hermes, Fendi, Gucci etc. bags and none of them compare in the comfort and amazingness of Le Pliage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
That bag looks great on u!!! You're so teeny!  Which size bag is this one, the medium or large?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

aww thanks divadivine!!! It is large I believe, I have a medium one and it is way smaller than this. I gotta post a pic of that one too


----------



## heistcambon

I absolutely adore the Pliage collection. I just recently bought the newest color- it's a sort of light green, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sneezz

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I own numerous Chanel, Hermes, Fendi, Gucci etc. bags and none of them compare in the comfort and amazingness of Le Pliage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Love that color!  I have a large one too but it looks huge on me.  It looks more proportioned on you.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

sneez-Thanks!! I like the size of the large a lot better than the medium.


----------



## airina666

Here's my Planetes tote in Clay. Lovin the perfect size, durability, feel and look of it!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

airina666 said:


> Here's my Planetes tote in Clay. Lovin the perfect size, durability, feel and look of it!


Beautiful!!! I want a Planetes!!!


----------



## airina666

^ Krissie, get it! It's worth the investment!


----------



## Stella.

mini me said:


> hi, ladies! these beauties arrived last week.



Drooooolll


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

My first Longchamp Le Pliage Graphite out on errands with me today.


----------



## asianjade

My first Longchamp..  love the cute design.


----------



## Eric1

Xxxx
Please read our rules.


----------



## ballet_russe

PICTURES in this thread. please use different thread for the questions. TIA


----------



## Eric1

Sorry for violating the rules!


----------



## LCJ

Here are my two shopping style pliages. The Veau Foulonne in camel I recently got as an aniversary gift . Many of my friends find the bags plaie but I carry them all the time.


----------



## mimsssy

i'm going to paris in 3 weeks and still can't decide which color i want!! beige, taupe, graphite,... maybe all of them??


----------



## mimsssy

LCJ said:


> Here are my two shopping style pliages. The Veau Foulonne in camel I recently got as an aniversary gift . Many of my friends find the bags plaie but I carry them all the time.



the camel one is bautiful


----------



## galleargl1974

I've just bought a large le pliage shopper tote in mauve on ebay due to arrive anytime now and a the small night blue planetes shopper from longchamp online store.  I am so excited bout the blue planetes.  Couple of days ago they werent in stock so kept checking and lo and behold today (payday LOL) they came back in stock so immediately bought one.  Cant wait to get it.  The blue looks like a petrol blue - really nice.  will follow with pics.......


----------



## ballet_russe

ballet_russe said:


> *PICTURES in this thread.* please use different thread for the questions. TIA



pretty please?  let's see those PHOTOS


----------



## galleargl1974

well i couldn't wait for my planetes to arrive (not coming till monday) so I bought this fabulous graphite grey large le pliage shopping tote today in london longchamp store.  This seasons colours are nice my faves are graphite, taupe, chocolate, palm green, lagoon and fushia.  heres a piccy of the new bag


----------



## PrincessBal

Here is my large Le Pliage with the shorter handle:


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

galleargl1974 said:


> well i couldn't wait for my planetes to arrive (not coming till monday) so I bought this fabulous graphite grey large le pliage shopping tote today in london longchamp store. This seasons colours are nice my faves are graphite, taupe, chocolate, palm green, lagoon and fushia. heres a piccy of the new bag


 
  Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!



PrincessBal said:


> Here is my large Le Pliage with the shorter handle:


 

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## niggy

I have a question for my longchamp: I bought it online for sale down from $125, because I know there is a small for $98, and large for $145, so I assume my bag is medium. However, I received it today and felt disappointed, because it cannot fit my macbook air, not to mention my folder! Am I wrong about the size? I was planning to use the bag as a school bag, and I saw some girls wearing them, some a just too large I think (and I thought the size was large), but some smaller ones look fine (I assume that was the one I got), but it seems cannot hold up my shcool material.

I just would like to check with you guys, what size of longchamp did you carry for school? Thanks!!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

niggy said:


> I have a question for my longchamp: I bought it online for sale down from $125, because I know there is a small for $98, and large for $145, so I assume my bag is medium. However, I received it today and felt disappointed, because it cannot fit my macbook air, not to mention my folder! Am I wrong about the size? I was planning to use the bag as a school bag, and I saw some girls wearing them, some a just too large I think (and I thought the size was large), but some smaller ones look fine (I assume that was the one I got), but it seems cannot hold up my shcool material.
> 
> I just would like to check with you guys, what size of longchamp did you carry for school? Thanks!!


 
Hello I think you need the large (145) for your school books. The medium is more a tote handbag.
I made your opposite mistake and got the large wanting it for handbag.
Oh well just my excuse to score a second one.


----------



## Hallie126

Here are some pics of my brand new Medium Le Pliage Tote in Lagoon and Large Le Pliage Cosmetic Case in Navy. 

I love them both so much! 
















I already attached my new Juicy doughnut charm to the bag and I think they compliment each other really well! 






Tote all stuffed full with my things


----------



## *Silk*

Lovely choices Hallie!


----------



## Hallie126

*Silk* said:


> Lovely choices Hallie!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Jessiepie

i love my longchamps.. they are waterproof and so practical, i use the small ones for going out & shopping and the larger ones for school because they fit a lot of books and my macbook!
here are some family pictures






 (forgot a medium white one)





all together


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

My Graphite Open Tote Le Pliage. Got a great deal on her at Magnums.net


----------



## Ines 975

babyspring114 said:


> a shot of my large le pliage in action. Taken in waikiki, hawaii.



oh god I love you Longchamp!! I'm thinking about buying one too and I really like your colour. could you please tell me which colour is this?


----------



## dolce_bear

just received my first Le Pliage Tote!  I got a great deal on it from Magnums.net. It's the large in praline   I'm using this for school and it fits my computer, notebooks, etc really well.  Love it!


----------



## ginaki

Beautiful bags!
I wanted to ask you something, I hope it is the right thread to post it... I did a search, but I can't find anything...
Has anyone seen this bag irl? I like the pink gold colour.

http://www.magnums.net/prod/1899510/Longchamp-LM-Metal

Are there any photos of it?


----------



## boyoverboard

The UPS man delivered my first Longchamp purchase today!






It's a Le Pliage travel bag in graphite. I love it, it's very roomy and looks very classic! I think I'll be purchasing a large tote with long handles to use as an everyday bag, too.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Hello Ladies,

these are some of my longchamps:


----------



## PrincessBal

Here's an action shot of my large Longchamp (the black one again ) 

I checked the heat stamping at the back and for reference this model is called "M" for anyone who is interested, it's the large bag with short handles.


----------



## Mininana

these are so cute


----------



## D.Q.

My new "Made in France" Longchamp large Le Pliage tote in Praline straight from Magnums... 






I was really worried this color would be to light since I plan on using this bag for travel/carry-on. But I think it will be perfect.


----------



## baglovingmama

I really would like to purchase one of these totes but I'm not sure on the size I should get.  I'm stuck between the large and medium... the problem I'm having is can I fit both sizes on my shoulder... I am a fluffy gal 
Suggestions would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

baglovingmama said:


> I really would like to purchase one of these totes but I'm not sure on the size I should get.  I'm stuck between the large and medium... the problem I'm having is can I fit both sizes on my shoulder... I am a fluffy gal
> Suggestions would be appreciated!!!



I am a big girl too or as you say "fluffie" lol  and I like the large Le Pliage as a purse but the med Le Pliage is great if carried off the shoulder like a top handle bag.


----------



## Princess Pink

D.Q. said:


> My new "Made in France" Longchamp large Le Pliage tote in Praline straight from Magnums...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really worried this color would be to light since I plan on using this bag for travel/carry-on. But I think it will be perfect.



Congratulations, it is perfect! I also have this bag and its one of the best Le Piliage colors ever..... it looks great with all different outfits, its a fab neutral - sometimes its looks beige, other times more pink. I also use mine as a travel carry-on, stopped using my LV Neverful when I purchased my Praline.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

These are my first two les pliages. Definitely won't be the last! Already thinking of purchasing a graphite shopping and an XL duffle for travel 

These came in the mail today from Magnum's. Got them 15% off. 
Will post a modeling pic soon!


----------



## Forsyte

baglovingmama said:


> I really would like to purchase one of these totes but I'm not sure on the size I should get.  I'm stuck between the large and medium... the problem I'm having is can I fit both sizes on my shoulder... I am a fluffy gal
> Suggestions would be appreciated!!!



I have been using le pliage for the last seven years because I can't find anything else I love as much. I would suggest the largest one first, they are amazing. I tried a medium one and it's just not as great as the large. And no matter what your size, Longchamp will compliment your physique. Good luck!


----------



## c0uture

My mini collection.. A Large Le Pliage, Small Le Pliage and an Open Tote Le Pliage





I'm hoping to add this to my collection in a week or two


----------



## lelliebunny

baglovingmama said:


> I really would like to purchase one of these totes but I'm not sure on the size I should get.  I'm stuck between the large and medium... the problem I'm having is can I fit both sizes on my shoulder... I am a fluffy gal
> Suggestions would be appreciated!!!




Me too.  . I got a long handled large tote at nordstrom yesterday, and I have absolutely no problem with it.  I didn't try the medium size because I was looking for a carryon bag.


----------



## mdlcal28

I got the Large Le Pliage foldup one a couple of weeks ago and I LOVE it....I had never seen one and I am constantly on the lookout for a carrybag. I had just purchased a JCrew leather on on the bay, but it was too deep. This is PERFECT. I will eventually purchase a short handle one. Can you IMAGINE a Le Pliage in leather?


----------



## Bagluvvahh

mdlcal28 said:


> I got the Large Le Pliage foldup one a couple of weeks ago and I LOVE it....I had never seen one and I am constantly on the lookout for a carrybag. I had just purchased a JCrew leather on on the bay, but it was too deep. This is PERFECT. I will eventually purchase a short handle one. Can you IMAGINE a Le Pliage in leather?


there is a le pliage in leather, it's called veau foulloune (sp?)


----------



## pixiechic

My spring beauties!

This is the small handbag in fuchsia, and the medium handbag in rose Darshan print. The latter just arrived today and the fabric doesn't feel like the usual nylon, but more of a cotton twill. I really like the darker leather handles against the light colors.

I've been carrying the small handbag every day for a week or so now, and I am amazed at how much it holds. It looks like a tiny little bag, but can easily fit all of my daily stuff plus a bottle of water...and it still doesn't weigh anything. How does Longchamp do it?


----------



## dewdrops

mine:

White





Bought this few years ago:


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Nice pictures and bags!!!


----------



## lcholic

waiting for this to arrive on the 16th! can't wait to use it!


----------



## Cadence73

lcholic said:


> waiting for this to arrive on the 16th! can't wait to use it!


  Very pretty!


----------



## wantgooddeals

*lcholic* indeed it is beautiful. congrats on your new buy!


----------



## lcholic

thanks *Cadence73* and *wantgooddeals*!


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Hi ladies! I am looking into getting my first Longchamp as a great lightweight summer tote. Can anyone tell me what size the bag in this picture is? I love it and it looks great on the owner!


----------



## lily25

^ lol that's me!
Just wanted to say I love my pliage, I carry it almost daily and it is a workhorse, HisWifeTheirMom I hope my pm helped you, and thanks for your nice words.


----------



## ballet_russe

let's please use this thread for photos, and minimum chat.  thank you!


----------



## Cadence73

Pic of my medium, long handled 'Tree of Life.'  It's a little bigger than I normally carry and I generally prefer short handles, but it is growing on me.  I go back and forth if I should exchange it for the small, short handled edition.  However, I will say I love the silver hardware.


----------



## slip

I bought one medium long handle in brick and sold it off briefly. I think I only like those that were in my signature. They were limited editions sold in Asia. The hardware was silver and the leather trimmings were silvery white. Very unique and IMO, the best LE from Longchamp ever.


----------



## batgirl416

Hi Longchamp owners --- Hope you can post your Limited Edition Le Pliage on this thread as well (see attached link):  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-limited-editions-photos-and-info-675094.html


----------



## batgirl416

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> Hi ladies! I am looking into getting my first Longchamp as a great lightweight summer tote. Can anyone tell me what size the bag in this picture is? I love it and it looks great on the owner!



I think this is a medium with long handle.


----------



## KatyEm

haven't seen a ton of pics of the longchamp weekender in this thread so here's my expandable travel bag in black. It also comes with a removable shoulder strap (not pictured):







Just like all longchamps, I can fold this one down for easy storage:


----------



## Mininana

pixiechic said:


> My spring beauties!
> 
> This is the small handbag in fuchsia, and the medium handbag in rose Darshan print. The latter just arrived today and the fabric doesn't feel like the usual nylon, but more of a cotton twill. I really like the darker leather handles against the light colors.
> 
> I've been carrying the small handbag every day for a week or so now, and I am amazed at how much it holds. It looks like a tiny little bag, but can easily fit all of my daily stuff plus a bottle of water...and it still doesn't weigh anything. How does Longchamp do it?




I got the darshan as well and was surprised to see it was a different material!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

my longchamp large long handle metal in bronze with me on a pilgrimage (im 5'6" and 48kg )...


----------



## Mininana

Gorgeous bag!!! And what kind of pilgrimage was it? you look so stylish for a pilgrimage the one and only time I did mine we had to walk for about 80km so being stylish was NOT an option!


----------



## doreenjoy

This is gorgeous!


----------



## OMG3kids

doreenjoy, those are lovely!!! I love the floral one!!!  
 I'm considering a le Pliage for my summer/kids at the park/beach day bag.


----------



## doreenjoy

Thanks, but they aren't my bags! I was quoting a pic from an earlier post.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mininana said:


> Gorgeous bag!!! And what kind of pilgrimage was it? you look so stylish for a pilgrimage the one and only time I did mine we had to walk for about 80km so being stylish was NOT an option!



haha a "mini" one i guess...its not such a long walk...just a really high stairway to climb from where we parked our car...and the way was concreted  its Simala - a big hillside Church/Shrine - a Mother Mary shrine in the Philippines.

thanks for liking the bag though, but seriously, i would not advise people to get bags from the metal line, the corners rub-off pretty quick, even with only fair-moderate use and good care.


----------



## OMG3kids

doreenjoy said:


> Thanks, but they aren't my bags! I was quoting a pic from an earlier post.



Whoops.  I must've skipped a page.


----------



## cookie dough

I love Longchamp and I just want to say the brand has an international following which is great.

My story to share is I was having lunch with my boyfriend at a hotel here in Dar-es-Salaam and I saw a woman with a Le Pliage brown handle bag. 

Longchamp is gorgeous in the flesh.


----------



## bittenbythebag

My new Arbre white medium long handle. Got it as a birthday gift for myself. Roses are from mu loving hubby!


----------



## bittenbythebag

My Longchamp LM metal in blanc in medium long handle.


----------



## bittenbythebag

My Longchamp LM Metal in Pink Gold


----------



## bittenbythebag

Side by side pics of my Longchamp LM metal in medium long handle


----------



## bittenbythebag

My first Longchamp that started it all. Eiffel Cabas tote in Navy color


----------



## gabbby

joyoflife said:


> My Cosmos in cognac. Expecting a black one in April!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. It seems fitting that this is my one hundredth post since I think the hunt for this bag brought me to the forum.


Is this a large or small? It looks so much better on you than on the website...I'm shopping for a new bag....either this, a legend or another pilage. Thanks!


----------



## batgirl416

My newly arrived Longchamp:  Jeremy Scott Sgt Colonel Travel tote in Graphite.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

^^^beautiful Longchamps ladies!!!!!


----------



## gabbby

My sister didn't want this and it's been one of my most useful Longchamp bags - small but can take my essentials.


----------



## gabbby

My mom got me this one but I wanted a plain black one that I could abuse like my go-to red one. Haven't used it yet and it's been 3 years.


----------



## gabbby

My go-to red pilage that I got in Mexico (duty-free plus 30% off or something and yes, made in France) so I think I paid $70! The corners are starting to rip but so far, it's been going strong since 2006. It looks small in the picture but it's medium with long handles. The smaller top-handles are cute but I don't know if they are too small for me. The light green one is the smallest. I'm 5'5".


----------



## gabbby

Last 2 - I find the coin pouch is a bit hard to get coins out of b/c the zip area is tiny. The other pouch is great for organizing the stuff in my tote; I don't have to dig around for my moleskin, lipstick, pads, receipts, etc. 
Mailed in 2 defective ones [pilage tote and a leather black tote - my first leather longchamp  ] so deciding what to get with the credit. Either try another leather bag or a medium top handle and a large long handle.


----------



## doreenjoy

Thanks for posting the photos, Gabby! Great colors.


----------



## labelwhore04

My large longchamp le pliage in black


----------



## rawkinchair

HERE'S MINEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shopaholic1987

In the custom Le Pliage sizing is handbag size 1 the small in the regular Le Pliage and Planetes line and is handbag size 2 the medium size in the regular Le Pliage and Planetes lines?


----------



## dlynn

bittenbythebag said:


> Side by side pics of my Longchamp LM metal in medium long handle



Looks beautiful bittenbythebag! I just bought the white one, but havent had a chance to use it yet. I like the pinkgold too; I may have to add that one later.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Thanks dlynn!  They're both pretty but i like the pink gold better. I feel it goes well with my skin tone (if there is ever such a thing!&#57430  i love the slouchy look of the LM metal collection!


----------



## c0uture

New addition to the family!


----------



## labelwhore04




----------



## bittenbythebag

Anyone with LM metal in steel please post pics in action! TIA


----------



## OMG3kids

Anyone using any kind of purse organizer with these bags? Thinking of buying one, and just curious. 
Thanks.


----------



## gabbby

OMG3kids said:


> Anyone using any kind of purse organizer with these bags? Thinking of buying one, and just curious.
> Thanks.


yes, I have the organizer/pouchette. Very useful for lipstick, pens, hand wipes...small items that can get lost in the bag.


----------



## Bond7Girl

OMG3kids said:


> Anyone using any kind of purse organizer with these bags? Thinking of buying one, and just curious.
> Thanks.



I got one of those Pursekets through Magnums, in red. It has worked out fantastic for me and my little gadgets, odds and ends.


----------



## Vinyl

OMG3kids said:


> Anyone using any kind of purse organizer with these bags? Thinking of buying one, and just curious.
> Thanks.



I use a Purse to Go in x-large & it is PERFECT!  Love having the pockets, love being able to take it out & exchange it between my Longchamp bags (I have 2).  I got it in a light color because my bags are black & navy, so it's always like a black hole.


----------



## OMG3kids

Thanks!


----------



## monokuro

What is the x-large purse-to-go? They only have S,M,L,J,EJ.. )=


----------



## rx4dsoul

another pic of my LM Metal Large LH in Bronze...this time having dinner with us


----------



## mikami

hi just want to know if yours has the button at the back so you can fold it? im just wondering just received mine from the mail today it doesnt have the button at the back.. just wondering.. by the way mine is in short handle medium.. thanks.. GOd bless




bittenbythebag said:


> My new Arbre white medium long handle. Got it as a birthday gift for myself. Roses are from mu loving hubby!


----------



## Vinyl

monokuro said:


> What is the x-large purse-to-go? They only have S,M,L,J,EJ.. )=



Oops, that's what I meant.  Extra-jumbo = extra-large.  Fits perfectly in the large Le Pliage.


----------



## bittenbythebag

mikami said:


> hi just want to know if yours has the button at the back so you can fold it? im just wondering just received mine from the mail today it doesnt have the button at the back.. just wondering.. by the way mine is in short handle medium.. thanks.. GOd bless



Hi mikami,

Mine doesnt have the extra button also because i think this is not the foldable type. I noticed with my limited edition le pliages that they dont have those extra snaps bec i think they're not meant to be folded. 

Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## monokuro

Vinyl said:


> Oops, that's what I meant.  Extra-jumbo = extra-large.  Fits perfectly in the large Le Pliage.


Thanks! Totally got one.. ^^;


----------



## missywin

My babies!! Just sharing.


----------



## dlynn

~oops


----------



## bittenbythebag

OMG3kids said:


> Anyone using any kind of purse organizer with these bags? Thinking of buying one, and just curious.
> Thanks.



I have a small bag organizer for my LM metal gold in the small/medium long handle. Top zip is 14 inches. FYI!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

My Black Planetes Large 
I love the silver hardware!!!!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi girls! You may want to post pictures of your Longchamp in action on this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-in-action-682718.html#post18948444


----------



## pweetiebaby

my le pliage in bilberry at the Venetian Hotel in Macau last year.


----------



## Marinesp

My 4x4 shopping in black (I have the largest one)
And three Le Pliage bags









With flash on:





The 4x4 shopping:


----------



## amycgl

My Longchamp Planetes in clay and latest addition Le Pliage in curry


----------



## rx4dsoul

Me with my LLH fuchsia and my cousin with the chocolate which i gave her 
2nd pic with a "bag pull" which makes tarnishing less likely and opening the zip much more easier .


----------



## bittenbythebag

amycgl said:


> My Longchamp Planetes in clay and latest addition Le Pliage in curry



amycgl:

I like your curry in LLH. I'm really fond of limited editions but I like the curry color and I'm hoping for a limited edition in that color. I like that the curry is not too bright yellow that it will scream for attention yet interesting enough than just the usual neutral colors.

Enjoy your bag!


----------



## bittenbythebag

My LM metal in rose gold LH with a vintage LM all leather cosmetic bag


----------



## amycgl

bittenbythebag said:


> amycgl:
> 
> I like your curry in LLH. I'm really fond of limited editions but I like the curry color and I'm hoping for a limited edition in that color. I like that the curry is not too bright yellow that it will scream for attention yet interesting enough than just the usual neutral colors.
> 
> Enjoy your bag!




Thanks. The color is really nice and I received many compliments when carrying it around.


----------



## bisoumoi

^ I agree! I had to get myself a Curry too after seeing the colour in person. Wasn't too impress with the website swatch but when I saw it while in Thailand, I told myself I need a colour like this! It is becoming an obssession because I have been taking it out of the cupboard to adore the colour before I go to bed! LOL!


----------



## Jasmie

amycgl said:


> My Longchamp Planetes in clay and latest addition Le Pliage in curry


these are exactly my choices! is your planetes a medium or large??


----------



## lyceia

my longchamp arbre de vie(Tree of Life) collection, happy family of trees and birds 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1854664801268.102509.1080255093&l=4a0738870e
the top is the small long handle, bottom navy is medium short handle and fuchsia is medium long handle


----------



## CorieGrose

Wow It is amazing bag. I like it.
Thanks


----------



## amycgl

Jasmie said:


> these are exactly my choices! is your planetes a medium or large??



Hi Jasmie... it's medium size.


----------



## amycgl

rx4dsoul said:


> Me with my LLH fuchsia and my cousin with the chocolate which i gave her
> 2nd pic with a "bag pull" which makes tarnishing less likely and opening the zip much more easier .




U both look great with the bag! 
the "bag pull" is definitely a good idea as I have been worrying about it too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

amycgl said:


> U both look great with the bag!
> the "bag pull" is definitely a good idea as I have been worrying about it too.



Thanks amycgl! Got the pull for a quarter at a cellphone accessory shop.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Ooh I splurged yesterday (very bad of me).  Got myself a Longchamp Arbre de Vie scarf/shawl. It's 100% italian silk, very sheer and super lightweight. Got the color blanc with tree of life all over it and colorful birds just like the Arbre white bag. Will post pics when I get good photos in morning light. 

Oooh i feel so guilty yet sooo happy!


----------



## Nodame

airina666 said:


> Here's my Planetes tote in Clay. Lovin the perfect size, durability, feel and look of it!



Can someone please tell me whether this is a medium or a large? TIA.


----------



## airina666

Nodame said:


> Can someone please tell me whether this is a medium or a large? TIA.



It's a medium


----------



## Nodame

airina666 said:


> It's a medium



Thank you Airina  Gee the stock pictures of the medium on sites look totally small and deceptive. Thank god for TPF modelling pictures!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Can't get a decent photo of my Arbre scarf because its too sheer. Anyway, heres one pic just to show the birds.


----------



## bittenbythebag

My S/S 2010 Pliage Badges in navy small long handle. I'm thinking of selling this and get an Arbre de vie navy in same size. I have a white arbre in SLH. What do you girls think. Is this Pliage badge a keeper? I find it too whimsical almost too youngish and I'm 37 petite. 

Opinions please. TIA!


----------



## Highendfashion

I have a cosmetic bag


----------



## ghall

here's my little collection on Longchamps!
my two large planetes in Black and Night Blue





Medium w/ long handles Fuschia Arbre De Vie and Yellow Darshan






All 4 together


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

ghall said:


> here's my little collection on Longchamps!
> my two large planetes in Black and Night Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium w/ long handles Fuschia Arbre De Vie and Yellow Darshan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 together



Love the midnight blue Planetes!!!!!


----------



## ermen

i wish i had a longchamp to showcase as well!


----------



## Princess Pink

bittenbythebag said:


> My S/S 2010 Pliage Badges in navy small long handle. I'm thinking of selling this and get an Arbre de vie navy in same size. I have a white arbre in SLH. What do you girls think. Is this Pliage badge a keeper? I find it too whimsical almost too youngish and I'm 37 petite.
> 
> Opinions please. TIA!



Honestly, I would sell the Badges bag.......no offence (I'm your age too!) but I agree, as you've said, it's more suitable for a teenager or early twenties :shame:, not sure I would get another Arbre de vie bag instead though. Why don't you sell the Badges and just wait for the new colors to come out?


----------



## bittenbythebag

Princess Pink said:


> Honestly, I would sell the Badges bag.......no offence (I'm your age too!) but I agree, as you've said, it's more suitable for a teenager or early twenties :shame:, not sure I would get another Arbre de vie bag instead though. Why don't you sell the Badges and just wait for the new colors to come out?



You have a point. When I carry the badges I dont get the same interested looks i get from say when i use the LM metal or arbre.  But you know this is my go to bag when its raining which is half the season in my country. It's like i dont get too stressed fussing over it. But thinking about your suggestion, maybe I can sell it (someone's showing interest already and maybe get another limited ed. go to bag with dark color like Apache loden or black. Have you seen these?  I also like the Patch poney in SLH.  Fall/winter 2011 collection is exciting. 

Apache loden SLH





Apache noir in MLH but I like the SLH





Patch poney SLH





LM metal petrole SLH. Gorgeous! Like dragonfly wings!





I' more excited with this collection than the S/S 2011.


----------



## bittenbythebag

ermen said:


> i wish i had a longchamp to showcase as well!



Get one Ermen. It's lightweight and practical. I'm comfortable with the small long handle size because it fits my small frame and has a zipper which keeps my stuff inside. The long handle frees my hands. You can start with a solid color le pliage in dark neutral colors you can easily wear and match with clothes to get the feel of it. Nice neutral cokors are taupe, beige and graphite. 

Try it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bittenbythebag said:


> You have a point. When I carry the badges I dont get the same interested looks i get from say when i use the LM metal or arbre.  But you know this is my go to bag when its raining which is half the season in my country. It's like i dont get too stressed fussing over it. But thinking about your suggestion, maybe I can sell it (someone's showing interest already and maybe get another limited ed. go to bag with dark color like Apache loden or black. Have you seen these?  I also like the Patch poney in SLH.  Fall/winter 2011 collection is exciting.
> 
> Apache loden SLH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apache noir in MLH but I like the SLH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patch poney SLH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LM metal petrole SLH. Gorgeous! Like dragonfly wings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I' more excited with this collection than the S/S 2011.



Hi B.... the petrole LM looks absolutely stunning.... b d way, thru what website did you find out about these up-and-coming styles?


----------



## bittenbythebag

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi B.... the petrole LM looks absolutely stunning.... b d way, thru what website did you find out about these up-and-coming styles?



Try this website 
http://81.252.42.189/fr/collection-femme-13.html#choose-language

Look at left lower portion showing Automne Collection. Click that and the rest is magic...


----------



## Cadence73

I like the new fall colors and absolutely love the small, short-handled striped purse.  Glad I decided to wait...


----------



## sweetcarolina

Does anyone have modeled pictures of the expandable le pliage duffel?? I just wanted to see how it compared in size to the large shopper I already have...thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Longchamp Le Pliage Curry in Medium ( or small depending on how you see it - 10x10x5 ) Long Handle


----------



## bittenbythebag

rx4dsoul said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Curry in Medium ( or small depending on how you see it - 10x10x5 ) Long Handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1425367
> 
> 
> View attachment 1425368
> 
> 
> View attachment 1425369
> 
> 
> View attachment 1425370
> 
> 
> View attachment 1425371



Congratulations on your new addition!  Thats a very nice S/S 2011 color!


----------



## rx4dsoul

@ bittenbythebag

Thanks B ! it was an unplanned purchase (not the color i was looking for) but im very pleased with it and it seems to go with a lot of my outfits too.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Princess Pink said:


> Honestly, I would sell the Badges bag.......no offence (I'm your age too!) but I agree, as you've said, it's more suitable for a teenager or early twenties :shame:, not sure I would get another Arbre de vie bag instead though. Why don't you sell the Badges and just wait for the new colors to come out?



Hi!  Eventually bought the Arbre de Vie in Navy MSH and I love using it.  Goes well with jeans which is my daily uniform and easy to carry on my shoulders with so much room to spare.  I still have my Pliage Badges though.  Can't think of parting with it yet but having 2 navy is kind of redundant although different size and design.  Now, I'm loving the medium short handle I got an LM nylon in bilberry color.  Very nice but haven't worn it yet.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi!  Eventually bought the Arbre de Vie in Navy MSH and I love using it.  Goes well with jeans which is my daily uniform and easy to carry on my shoulders with so much room to spare.  I still have my Pliage Badges though.  Can't think of parting with it yet but having 2 navy is kind of redundant although different size and design.  Now, I'm loving the medium short handle I got an LM nylon in bilberry color.  Very nice but haven't worn it yet.



wow....bilberry...do post pics soon 
p.s. i bought an arbre de vie in navy for my bestfriend and it was a struggle giving it away..


----------



## bittenbythebag

Thanks Rx4dsoul!  I posted this at another thread but here it is for show and tell. 

Longchamp LM nylon in myrtille


----------



## Princess Pink

^^ wow, congratulations, its


----------



## rx4dsoul

^^^ sooo nice!


----------



## 4theloveoflv

Everyone's bags look awesome! I tried the Lage Le Pliage, and it overwhelmed me! I'm 4'11'' and tried the Medium Le Pliage, and it's great, but size wise, not too great. I've been eyeing the Open Tote Le Pliage, but 2 things I don't like 1. short handles and 2. no zipper! I fail everywhere...!

What do you guys prefer for a carry on when flying and being on vacation?!?!? Any feedback would be awesome!


----------



## indigo16

4theloveoflv said:


> Everyone's bags look awesome! I tried the Lage Le Pliage, and it overwhelmed me! I'm 4'11'' and tried the Medium Le Pliage, and it's great, but size wise, not too great. I've been eyeing the Open Tote Le Pliage, but 2 things I don't like 1. short handles and 2. no zipper! I fail everywhere...!
> 
> What do you guys prefer for a carry on when flying and being on vacation?!?!? Any feedback would be awesome!



I understand what you mean about being overwhelmed by the bag since I'm only a couple inches taller.  I take my large Le Pliage as my carry-on personal item.  It fits my cardigan, reading material, neck pillow, water, laptop, etc.  It is the perfect size since an even larger bag would mean more things and it would be heavier.  Oh and the long handles are great because when I don't want to carry the bag, I can put it on top of my rolling suitcase and wrap the LP handles over that of my suitcase.  Does that make any sense?


----------



## Friendscorner

I love medium short handle. I'm 5'1"


----------



## zapped

bittenbythebag said:


> Now, I'm loving the medium short handle I got an LM nylon in bilberry color. Very nice but haven't worn it yet.


 
sooo lovely! 



4theloveoflv said:


> Everyone's bags look awesome! I tried the Lage Le Pliage, and it overwhelmed me! I'm 4'11'' and tried the Medium Le Pliage, and it's great, but size wise, not too great. I've been eyeing the Open Tote Le Pliage, but 2 things I don't like 1. short handles and 2. no zipper! I fail everywhere...!
> 
> What do you guys prefer for a carry on when flying and being on vacation?!?!? Any feedback would be awesome!


 
i can totally relate here. i'm 5'1" and i also find large Le Pliage too big for me. the medium long handle is okay as an everyday bag but not perfect for its size. i also like the cabas (open tote) but with no zipper, i think the function of the bag is also limited. the best size for me is the medium short handle. 

for travel/carry on, i would suggest the large long handle.


----------



## 4theloveoflv

Makes perfect sense! Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## gabz

I'm 4"7 and find the medium long handle perfect myself


----------



## Cadence73

I'm 5' and am contemplating the medium short handled Planetes or a size 2 short handled custom Le Pliage.


----------



## moi00177

My navy Eiffel Tower Le Pliage at work.  I LOVE this affordable, light and big bag!


----------



## Starlah

Cadence73 said:


> I'm 5' and am contemplating the medium short handled Planetes or a size 2 short handled custom Le Pliage.



I'm 5'1 and also considering one of the two. They are almost the same size as the medium/small long handles, but with short handles! 

I think the classic medium short handle will be too big for me, but the small short handle will be too small....


----------



## bittenbythebag

moi00177 said:


> My navy Eiffel Tower Le Pliage at work.  I LOVE this affordable, light and big bag!



Beautiful! Your stuff are very organized inside!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Starlah said:


> I'm 5'1 and also considering one of the two. They are almost the same size as the medium/small long handles, but with short handles!
> 
> I think the classic medium short handle will be too big for me, but the small short handle will be too small....



Befire i felt the medium SH is too big for me because i was trying on a bright color so it looks bigger than it is.  Then i tried on a navy and it looks better on me. I have the navy arbre and lm nylong bilberry and they look ok. But my lm metal acier which has metallic shine looks big on me. I dont know, optical illusion on size maybe?


----------



## moi00177

bittenbythebag said:


> Beautiful! Your stuff are very organized inside!



Thank you, bittenbythebag!


----------



## misstrine85

Mininana said:


> these are so cute



I'm new (but already addicted) to Longchamp Le Pliage, and just got the one in the last pic.

What size is that? 

TIA


----------



## Spicy87

Here are mine! A large one in black, a medium one in palmier and a small short-handled one in grape - the newest addition.


----------



## Cadence73

Just got my white medium SH - will have to post a pic later.  Like the size, not crazy about the color.  Definitely on the fence about keeping it.


----------



## misstrine85

This is my first Longchamp Le Pliage:


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Does the medium come in long handle?  I can't seem to find that size anywhere.  The only size I see on internet sites is small and large.  I want to use it as a diaper bag but the large is too big.


----------



## rx4dsoul

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Does the medium come in long handle?  I can't seem to find that size anywhere.  The only size I see on internet sites is small and large.  I want to use it as a diaper bag but the large is too big.



Hi ...the medium short handle and the large long handle are just about the same size actually.


----------



## bittenbythebag

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Does the medium come in long handle?  I can't seem to find that size anywhere.  The only size I see on internet sites is small and large.  I want to use it as a diaper bag but the large is too big.



For long handles, there are only 2 sizes. To spare confusion, its better to call it small and large. However, some call the large as medium and still some call the small also medium but as I experience at authorized outlets, they call the large as medium and small as small.  When buying, check the exact size to guide you and don't rely on the description.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Thanks.  What about the planetes?  I actually ordered the black med long handle from bloomies.com but hasn't arrived yet.  Is it bigger than the small long handle le pliage?


----------



## rx4dsoul

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Thanks.  What about the planetes?  I actually ordered the black med long handle from bloomies.com but hasn't arrived yet.  Is it bigger than the small long handle le pliage?



Planetes medium long handle (10x10x5) almost the same size too as the small le pliage (or medium like some say, 10x10x5) .


----------



## misstrine85

Here is my first basic Le Pliage. A pre-loved small black handbag


----------



## batgirl416

Sharing my limited edition *Longchamp Travel Tote from the Away Project*.  Photos can be found here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...imited-editions-photos-and-info-675094-7.html


----------



## chuast

my longchamp is black in clr!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Hi lovely Longchamp ladies!

I'm a total newbie to Longchamp and I need your assistance!

I want a Le Pilage, however I would like it to be a shoulder bag also, but I really don't like the long straps on the pilage. I like both the following bags:












Are the straps on these bags long enough to be carried as a shoulder bag? I'm 5'4" and am 117lbs. TIA!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Hi lovely Longchamp ladies!
> 
> I'm a total newbie to Longchamp and I need your assistance!
> 
> I want a Le Pilage, however I would like it to be a shoulder bag also, but I really don't like the long straps on the pilage. I like both the following bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the straps on these bags long enough to be carried as a shoulder bag? I'm 5'4" and am 117lbs. TIA!



I have your first choice in grey and it is strictly a top handle bag. Sorry I cant offer assistance on the second one.


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ on the medium short handle: barely...if the bag isnt full.
but you might have a problem getting stuff in and out if its sitting on your shoulder 
^ cabas(no zip): arm or hand carried


----------



## isabellam

I have a large bilberry shoulder LePliage, but I never knew they made so many different colors/patterns of bags!  So pretty!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bittenbythebag said:


> You have a point. When I carry the badges I dont get the same interested looks i get from say when i use the LM metal or arbre.  But you know this is my go to bag when its raining which is half the season in my country. It's like i dont get too stressed fussing over it. But thinking about your suggestion, maybe I can sell it (someone's showing interest already and maybe get another limited ed. go to bag with dark color like Apache loden or black. Have you seen these?  I also like the Patch poney in SLH.  Fall/winter 2011 collection is exciting.
> 
> Apache loden SLH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apache noir in MLH but I like the SLH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patch poney SLH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LM metal petrole SLH. Gorgeous! Like dragonfly wings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I' more excited with this collection than the S/S 2011.



these ones are out in the stores already!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Does the black Pilage in the front have long straps or short straps? Can anyone show me a picture from the Longchamp website of this bag? Sorry for being such a newbie!


----------



## estlin

The black at the front is short handle, the black leather one at the back is long handle.

http://www.longchamp.com/en/le-pliage-women-255.html


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Alchamar

Does anyone happen to have a Le Pliage in loden? I'd love to see more photos of the color, it looks great on the one picture I've seen so far!


----------



## ash&diamond

The LM i got it when im in taiwan holiday on last dec.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/16755318287443578261216.jpg/


The state of love is my fav ,regret not getting the jeremy scott colonel:cry:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/18175719368899413981216.jpg/


----------



## Princess Pink

Alchamar said:


> Does anyone happen to have a Le Pliage in loden? I'd love to see more photos of the color, it looks great on the one picture I've seen so far!



I don't have one but have seen it at the Boutique, I _loved_ it but the SA thought it was too much green for me  so purchased the raisin instead.  Looking forward to seeing someone's photos too and how they style it.


----------



## peace1029

misstrine85 said:


> Here is my first basic Le Pliage. A pre-loved small black handbag


any modelling pic?  I'm eyeing the small victoire. is it the same size as this?


----------



## misstrine85

peace1029 said:


> any modelling pic?  I'm eyeing the small victoire. is it the same size as this?


 
I don't know about Victoire, sorry. Modelling pics will come next week after it's been to Paris with me


----------



## saira1214

Does anyone know what color the green/olive/brownish color is? Is it Slate or Taupe? TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Taupe


----------



## mm2tahoe

4theloveoflv said:


> Everyone's bags look awesome! I tried the Lage Le Pliage, and it overwhelmed me! I'm 4'11'' and tried the Medium Le Pliage, and it's great, but size wise, not too great. I've been eyeing the Open Tote Le Pliage, but 2 things I don't like 1. short handles and 2. no zipper! I fail everywhere...!
> 
> What do you guys prefer for a carry on when flying and being on vacation?!?!? Any feedback would be awesome!


Hi, I travel for business just about every week and now use the long handle expandable (sold through Nordstroms) as a briefcase bag.  Last week going through Boston, TSA looked at my suitcase, my purse and tLE tote and made me combine; so i simply unzipped the tote and dropped my purse in it until I was through security.  And while on vacation over Christmas, the bigger, expandable duffel with the short handle (but it has a detachable shoulder strap) was a godsend.  I absolutely have one of these folded up in my luggage because I always buy things on vacation that won't fit in my suitcase.  This time it was a nice size piece of pottery!  I now have 2 expandable duffels, and 3 of the long handle large LE totes! Love them


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Do Longchamp stores carry more colors than are listed on the website? I'm looking for a light pink or purple open tote.


----------



## rx4dsoul

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> Do Longchamp stores carry more colors than are listed on the website? I'm looking for a light pink or purple open tote.



Sometimes...if they have leftover stocks from the previous seasons, and sometimes there are special issues unique for a particular area or outlet such as the Petals for Hongkong/Asia market...


----------



## yunnisa

I just bought this bag from online website..but i just wondering is it made in France or China? My bag is from China..


----------



## yunnisa

I hope anyone can give the answer regarding authentication of longchamp patch poney toile...


----------



## sj.lavu

I'm thinking of getting one! Can any fashion experts tell me what's a good colour for everyday? I was thinking of the navy or purple one but it's kind of common


----------



## sj.lavu

Should I get a Longchamp Le Pliage bag? I feel like it's been in fashion for a couple of years now and might be going out soon...but what's a bag of similar price and versatility?


----------



## rx4dsoul

yunnisa said:


> I hope anyone can give the answer regarding authentication of longchamp patch poney toile...



pls post here Authenticate this LONGCHAMP


----------



## rx4dsoul

sj.lavu said:


> I'm thinking of getting one! Can any fashion experts tell me what's a good colour for everyday? I was thinking of the navy or purple one but it's kind of common



General discussion on LCs are on another thread 
but anyway since you mentioned it...its actually a low maintenance, no fuss, durable , year-round bag (le pliage style) . Navy, purple/bilberry , chocolate, are indeed common but very practical...or you can get the planetes type - still shaped like the usual pliage but just a bit less commonly seen around. Good choice is the new color hazelnut.  good luck


----------



## dizzydancer

Any of you owns a grape color Le pliage tote? I'm waving between bilberry and grape. Could really use some model photos!!


----------



## StarBrite310

My new large long handle in Loden green!


----------



## icamelly

StarBrite310 said:


> My new large long handle in Loden green!





Wowwwww!!! Nice color!!! Cant wait for my loden to arrive soon!!!!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Anyone have any modeling pics of their Open Totes? I'm considering this style but there aren't a ton of pics of it being carried. TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ i think there was one or two on the first few pages of this thread..?!..


----------



## prettySoLeiL

yunnisa said:


> I just bought this bag from online website..but i just wondering is it made in France or China? My bag is from China..



there's a thread for authenticating LC. =)


----------



## StarBrite310

I wound up exchanging the Loden tonight that I got last week because even though green is my favorite color, that particular shade turned out to be a bit strange. I think it has too much yellow in it when you look in natural sunlight which made it sort of wishy washy if you know what I mean. I wish Longchamp would make a deep dark racing, hunter, forest green. Now THAT would be lovely!

Anyway, I am wondering if I made the right choice. I exchanged for Beige but I also love the Navy. Unfortunately the Navy in the large was sold out right now at the Bloomies I went to, but of course it's easy to find elsewhere. What does everyone think about the Beige? Will it get super dirty?

I have two other Longchamps. Black medium long handle and Praline medium long handle, so I would like a bit of variety. Also do you think the large is too big for everyday? Sometimes I find the medium to be a little small. I wish there was an in between size.

Should I keep the Beige large long handle or go for Navy??












For reference, I am 5'7".


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ I think the beige is nice, but its too much like the praline, although the beige is still a bit lighter, but same color family...If you need a large long handle and youre concerned bout getting your bag dirty you should get a darker color, maybe the navy or the bilberry


----------



## StarBrite310

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ I think the beige is nice, but its too much like the praline, although the beige is still a bit lighter, but same color family...If you need a large long handle and youre concerned bout getting your bag dirty you should get a darker color, maybe the navy or the bilberry



I thought the same thing about the Beige and Praline actually, however when you put them side by side, the Praline really is totally different and a lot darker. Also, I'm sorta in the same situation with already having a Black one and then wanting Navy. Those are similar too. Ahhhh decisions decisions


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ I know, I had the praline and beige at one time and I kept the praline , returned the beige. Black versus navy...hmmnnn...how about deep red?


----------



## StarBrite310

Just thought I would show the Beige and my Praline side by side to see differences in color  Definitely the same "color family" but I think different enough?? I dunno.....

With flash:







Without flash:


----------



## StarBrite310

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ I know, I had the praline and beige at one time and I kept the praline , returned the beige. Black versus navy...hmmnnn...how about deep red?



Haha that was my 3rd color choice actually  It's very cute but I think that will be my next purchase.


----------



## StarBrite310

Hmm maybe I will go buy the Navy tomorrow and then decide at home. I think that is the best way.


----------



## rx4dsoul

the beauty of LC is, you can go on collecting as much colors as you want to add to your wardrobe and it wont hurt the pocket as much as other brands...  so keep the beige and get another color soon!


----------



## StarBrite310

rx4dsoul said:


> the beauty of LC is, you can go on collecting as much colors as you want to add to your wardrobe and it wont hurt the pocket as much as other brands...  so keep the beige and get another color soon!



Very true!!!  Do you think the large is okay for everyday though?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Here's my MLH Praline (Cornaline) which I had to hunt for because its not in production anymore, and I was lucky (after getting hit with a fake-which was returned and refunded and a used one in bad shape) to get a brand new one from a trusted ebay seller a couple of mos ago . I have plenty other colors of LC but somehow I just keep going back to using this one...


----------



## rx4dsoul

StarBrite310 said:


> Very true!!!  Do you think the large is okay for everyday though?



Well it depends on how much you carry on a daily basis. Personally I use the medium long handle (10x10) daily, and it pretty much fits everything...a large wallet, a cosmetic pouch, phone, keys, a 6x5 e-tablet, and a few medical tools, sometimes a small water bottle, a light sweater and a small foldable umbrella!
The large one goes with me on overnight trips out of town or for a trip to the mall with some serious shopping in mind .


----------



## StarBrite310

rx4dsoul said:


> Here's my MLH Praline (Cornaline) which I had to hunt for because its not in production anymore, and I was lucky (after getting hit with a fake-which was returned and refunded and a used one in bad shape) to get a brand new one from a trusted ebay seller a couple of mos ago . I have plenty other colors of LC but somehow I just keep going back to using this one...



Yeah isn't the Praline an awesome neutral?? It has a touch of pink in it but since it's more on the taupe side, it matches so many things! I'm glad you found one. I got mine for Christmas last year right as they were starting to get difficult to find.


----------



## StarBrite310

rx4dsoul said:


> Well it depends on how much you carry on a daily basis. Personally I use the medium long handle (10x10) daily, and it pretty much fits everything...a large wallet, a cosmetic pouch, phone, keys, a 6x5 e-tablet, and a few medical tools, sometimes a small water bottle, a light sweater and a small foldable umbrella!
> The large one goes with me on overnight trips out of town or for a trip to the mall with some serious shopping in mind .



I've just been using the medium for awhile now and wanted a change. It fits all my stuff but sometimes, especially the black one, I find things topple over each other and it can be difficult to find things quickly.

I use an LV Neverfull in the MM size so I'm used to a bag on the larger side, but I think the large Longchamp is a smidge bigger, however it must shrink over time as the nylon gets softer I would think?

I must say it is very difficult to choose size and color on these bags


----------



## rx4dsoul

StarBrite310 said:


> I've just been using the medium for awhile now and wanted a change. It fits all my stuff but sometimes, especially the black one, I find things topple over each other and it can be difficult to find things quickly.
> 
> I use an LV Neverfull in the MM size so I'm used to a bag on the larger side, but I think the large Longchamp is a smidge bigger, however it must shrink over time as the nylon gets softer I would think?
> 
> I must say it is very difficult to choose size and color on these bags



I know what you mean, I kinda have the urge to get one in a particular color , in all the sizes, and then get all the nice colors too LOL...
But anyway, I have the large ones too and so far theyve kept their size and shape...you have the "North American" kind of the Large le pliage ( the one that has a larger front pocket ) and it is bigger than those in the Asian market and yup, a bit bigger than the Neverfull MM...
Im sure you have a purse organizer, it keeps stuff inside your bag from messing with each other and you can use it to easily transfer stuff from one bag to another.


----------



## StarBrite310

rx4dsoul said:


> I know what you mean, I kinda have the urge to get one in a particular color , in all the sizes, and then get all the nice colors too LOL...
> But anyway, I have the large ones too and so far theyve kept their size and shape...you have the "North American" kind of the Large le pliage ( the one that has a larger front pocket ) and it is bigger than those in the Asian market and yup, a bit bigger than the Neverfull MM...



Oh I had no idea that there was different sizes for the same bag in different countries! That's interesting..... 

The pocket is useless though. Too high up! Things can fall out


----------



## dizzydancer

Beige is a beauty! You definitely keep it in your collection. Don't be too obsessed about those dark colors, like navy, black and brown. Yes they are classics and go perfect with almost every other color outfit, but one is enough. Considering we usually won't be wearing bright color every day, a light color bag is a good variety to your look.


----------



## StarBrite310

dizzydancer said:


> Beige is a beauty! You definitely keep it in your collection. Don't be too obsessed about those dark colors, like navy, black and brown. Yes they are classics and go perfect with almost every other color outfit, but one is enough. Considering we usually won't be wearing bright color every day, a light color bag is a good variety to your look.



I agree that the Beige is quite lovely! I think I will keep it and still possibly get the Navy too


----------



## m0iph0enix

Currently I'm really lusting over LC 

Just picked up the Le Pliage Apache medium yesterday  from Hunt Leather, King St   The picture was taken on the way home...


----------



## m0iph0enix

LM Metal Medium SH in Petrol 

I'm still waiting for two more LC bags from magnums 

It's so hard to stop spending tho...


----------



## rx4dsoul

m0iph0enix said:


> Currently I'm really lusting over LC
> 
> Just picked up the Le Pliage Apache medium yesterday  from Hunt Leather, King St   The picture was taken on the way home...





m0iph0enix said:


> LM Metal Medium SH in Petrol
> 
> I'm still waiting for two more LC bags from magnums
> 
> It's so hard to stop spending tho...



Beautiful bags! Congratulations


----------



## StarBrite310

I just had to get the Navy  and to my surprise, the store had a TON of Made In France ones. I mentioned before that there truly is such a difference between the bags made in France and China. Two things right off the bat is the thickness of the nylon, with the France one being much thicker, and also the inside of the France ones are softer and don't feel rubbery like the China made ones do. If you feel the difference between the two you will know exactly what I am talking about.

Navy Large Long Handle:


----------



## dizzydancer

So you finally bought the navy one. Congrats! We just can not get enough Le pliages!!


----------



## yunnisa

Here i give you some pictures


----------



## rx4dsoul

yunnisa said:


> Here i give you some pictures



Hi! There is another thread for Authenticate this LONGCHAMP. (im messaging from my mobile so i cant direct you to the thread from here but you can do a search...


----------



## yunnisa

Another 2 pictures for this bag..Hopefully, these pictures that i show just now will solve my problem..


----------



## yunnisa

So another 2 pictures of my longchamp patch pony toile tote bag..


----------



## StarBrite310

dizzydancer said:


> So you finally bought the navy one. Congrats! We just can not get enough Le pliages!!



Tell me about it lol!!! They are truly addicting. I actually went ahead and exchanged the Beige one though for the Navy. Reason is that I just bought the LV Neverfull in Mono and the color family is just too similar. I really love the Beige color so next time I am gonna buy it in the short handle, either the small or medium  Now I have 3 long handles. Definitely time for the short version haha!


----------



## rx4dsoul

StarBrite310 said:


> Tell me about it lol!!! They are truly addicting. I actually went ahead and exchanged the Beige one though for the Navy. Reason is that I just bought the LV Neverfull in Mono and the color family is just too similar. I really love the Beige color so next time I am gonna buy it in the short handle, either the small or medium  Now I have 3 long handles. Definitely time for the short version haha!



That's the (buying) spirit girl!


----------



## DisCo

My beige medium short handle


----------



## DisCo

BTW....I bought 2 le pliages in HK and they were both made in China and I noticed that the hardware of the zipper (gunmetal) is different from the hardware of the buttons....anyone have the same issues?


----------



## rx4dsoul

DisCo said:


> BTW....I bought 2 le pliages in HK and they were both made in China and I noticed that the hardware of the zipper (gunmetal) is different from the hardware of the buttons....anyone have the same issues?



Ah...if you are talking bout the medium short handles, yup, the zipper pull material and snaps are different, thats just the way they are I guess


----------



## DisCo

rx4dsoul said:


> Ah...if you are talking bout the medium short handles, yup, the zipper pull material and snaps are different, thats just the way they are I guess



Ok good to know  So even if they're made in France the hardware is still mixed?


----------



## StarBrite310

DisCo said:


> My beige medium short handle



This is the next Longchamp I'm most likely gonna buy, but I can't find this particular style and color combo in any stores near me right now for some reason.

But yeah I did notice that the zipper pull on the medium and large top handles is a dark brushed silver and the rest of the hardware is the usual gold. I find it strange and I wish it matched! ush: Wonder the reasoning behind it.


----------



## rx4dsoul

DisCo said:


> Ok good to know  So even if they're made in France the hardware is still mixed?



Yup! well at least on the plain Pliages...the snaps are all usually plated although the metal pulls differ - plated on the long handles and pewter on the medium short handle. On the planetes and other lines such as the metals, the hardware on the buttons and pulls will be the same though....


----------



## m0iph0enix

rx4dsoul said:


> Yup! well at least on the plain Pliages...the snaps are all usually plated although the metal pulls differ - plated on the long handles and pewter on the medium short handle. On the planetes and other lines such as the metals, the hardware on the buttons and pulls will be the same though....



This is interesting   thanks for sharing, I never take notice of it before hahaha


----------



## rx4dsoul

StarBrite310 said:


> I just had to get the Navy  and to my surprise, the store had a TON of Made In France ones. I mentioned before that there truly is such a difference between the bags made in France and China. Two things right off the bat is the thickness of the nylon, with the France one being much thicker, and also the inside of the France ones are softer and don't feel rubbery like the China made ones do. If you feel the difference between the two you will know exactly what I am talking about.
> 
> Navy Large Long Handle:



Welcome to the navy club! (didnt have time to post mine yesterday)


----------



## claypot




----------



## rx4dsoul

claypot said:


>



what a beauty


----------



## luzchic

trying to post a pic for a first time so not sure if its gonna work. here is my lovely Longchamp!


----------



## rx4dsoul

luzchic said:


> trying to post a pic for a first time so not sure if its gonna work. here is my lovely Longchamp!



Lovely Victoire


----------



## rx4dsoul

Longchamp Les Pliage Medium Short Handle in Rosalie
- same color family as the fuchsia but brighter and more eye-catching


----------



## luzchic

rx4dsoul said:


> Lovely Victoire


Thank you! I like the Rosalie colour of ur bag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rosalie and Fuchsia Medium Short Handles


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rosalie Medium Short Handle


----------



## rx4dsoul

Too lazy to unfold....
Pliages Deep Red  Med LH
           Praline Med LH
           Curry Med LH
           Fuchsia Large LH (oh yeah I got one in Med SH too, couldnt help it   )
LM Bronze Large LH


----------



## rx4dsoul

LM Metallic Black in Medium Long Handle


----------



## jaj910

rx4dsoul said:


> Too lazy to unfold....
> Pliages Deep Red  Med LH
> Praline Med LH
> Curry Med LH
> Fuchsia Large LH (oh yeah I got one in Med SH too, couldnt help it   )
> LM Bronze Large LH


 Wow..that's a nice collection you have!  I don't have one yet, but I'm planning my first trip to Paris next year, so I'll have to look into buying one.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jaj910 said:


> Wow..that's a nice collection you have!  I don't have one yet, but I'm planning my first trip to Paris next year, so I'll have to look into buying one.



Thank you! I have a few more i'd like to show for reference but my mom brought them with her out of the country.
Do try them out soon, they are incredibly light and convenient to carry,with lots of colors to choose from, and not too bad on the pockets. You wont regret it.


----------



## serene

Just bought these two: a tote and one of those larger travel bags. The SA said that because I bought a leather bag, they'll give me a keychain for free!  oh, and I just adore the new leather bag! I've been using it now every day, and it even transfers my sometimes casual clothing chic!
sorry about the bad lighting


----------



## dizzydancer

serene said:


> Just bought these two: a tote and one of those larger travel bags. The SA said that because I bought a leather bag, they'll give me a keychain for free!  oh, and I just adore the new leather bag! I've been using it now every day, and it even transfers my sometimes casual clothing chic!
> sorry about the bad lighting


The leather bag is just beautiful. Great choice for everyday bag!!


----------



## doreenjoy

A friend of mine has this same leather tote. She likes it so well she sold her Birkin. no lie!


----------



## rx4dsoul

doreenjoy said:


> A friend of mine has this same leather tote. She likes it so well she sold her Birkin. no lie!



That i can believe.


----------



## melissatrv

Here is a reveal of my Roseau Croc Tote in Fucshia.  Sorry for thumbnails, double click to make larger.  No time for Photobucket

Pros:  This bag is lightweight, the leather croc material feels durable and it like it won't ruin if caught in rain.  The color is fantastic!  The outdoor pics are true to color, the indoor ones (the last two) look too hot pink. I am a sucker for a Croc bag and this caught my eyes months ago at Nordstrom from across the store, LOL.

Cons:  The rubber trimming around the bag seems as it might wear badly with extended use.  I also do not like the interior.  I don't mind one big bucket so to speak but at the very least they should have added an interior zip pocket with cell phone/multi function pockets on the side. Though I like this bag it is IMO not worth the $400 retail price.  I did get it for 30% off which I thought was a bit better but honestly this bag should sell for around $200. 

I bought it because I have wanted  pink croc bag forever....not sure if I am keeping it though....gotta weigh the pros and cons again.  Others who own this bag, would love to hear your thoughts on it


----------



## rx4dsoul

melissatrv said:


> Here is a reveal of my Roseau Croc Tote in Fucshia.  Sorry for thumbnails, double click to make larger.  No time for Photobucket
> 
> Pros:  This bag is lightweight, the leather croc material feels durable and it like it won't ruin if caught in rain.  The color is fantastic!  The outdoor pics are true to color, the indoor ones (the last two) look too hot pink. I am a sucker for a Croc bag and this caught my eyes months ago at Nordstrom from across the store, LOL.
> 
> I bought it because I have wanted  pink croc bag forever....not sure if I am keeping it though....gotta weigh the pros and cons again.  Others who own this bag, would love to hear your thoughts on it



That is certainly beautiful IMO. I only have the foldable varieties of LC but yours certainly makes me want to venture into the larger leather ones.
According to a friend of mine her Roseau has held up perfectly fine. You should keep it!


----------



## doreenjoy

I have a friend with that croc-print bag in black, and she loves it. She actually sold her Birkin because she finds this tote more practical (easier to get in and out of). 

I've been planning to go look at one to see if it's lightweight enough to suit me. your pink one is gorgeous.


----------



## melissatrv

It shows as full price on the Nordstrom site but if you ask them to price check, it is 30% off.  



doreenjoy said:


> I have a friend with that croc-print bag in black, and she loves it. She actually sold her Birkin because she finds this tote more practical (easier to get in and out of).
> 
> I've been planning to go look at one to see if it's lightweight enough to suit me. your pink one is gorgeous.


----------



## StarBrite310

Picked this little cherry up today from the Longchamp store. Bloomies and Nordstrom don't carry a selection of the short handle so I went in to possibly get it in beige and walked out with the red. I dunno what happened haha! I wasn't sure I was going to keep this bag, but I must say, it is rather cute in this color  It will be my first SHORT handle Pliage. I have 3 LONG handles. Girls who have this style, do you like the short handle version?

Price: $118
Made in FRANCE.


----------



## rx4dsoul

StarBrite310 said:


> Picked this little cherry up today from the Longchamp store.  I dunno what happened haha! I wasn't sure I was going to keep this bag, but I must say, it is rather cute in this color  It will be my first SHORT handle Pliage. I have 3 LONG handles. Girls who have this style, do you like the short handle version?



Good choice! That is a very nice color..( we are bag cousins - mine in smaller shopping with long handles) and it certainly looks like it belongs with you. 

I used to only have the long handle bags at first , then I tried the short handles and now it's a challenge choosing between the long and short handles whenever a color that I like comes out. 

By the way, I can wear mine over the shoulder and I think you can too.


----------



## StarBrite310

rx4dsoul said:


> Good choice! That is a very nice color..( we are bag cousins - mine in smaller shopping with long handles) and it certainly looks like it belongs with you.
> 
> I used to only have the long handle bags at first , then I tried the short handles and now it's a challenge choosing between the long and short handles whenever a color that I like comes out.
> 
> By the way, I can wear mine over the shoulder and I think you can too.



Ohh I didn't even try it over my shoulder. I'll check that out tonight


----------



## LynneC

I bought the Roseau in red croc a couple of weeks ago and love it. In fact I had it in plain red leather many years ago and sold it, something I have always regretted! I love the neatness of it closed but also the more casual look of it with the sides undone.

Great bag for smart or casual days!


----------



## mlle vague

I have a medium with short handles in a LE colour way (dark blue, my favourite colour). Does anyone remember when it was released?


----------



## mlle vague

Here are some pictures:

http://flic.kr/p/axWxX3
http://flic.kr/p/axWxXh

With flash:
http://flic.kr/p/axWxXj


----------



## rx4dsoul

Looks like the marine planetes ( not sure from the pic though ) from a few years  back but I/m not sure when exactly released...2007?..not sure


----------



## mlle vague

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks like the marine planetes ( not sure from the pic though ) from a few years  back but I/m not sure when exactly released...2007?..not sure



Thank you, lovely, I think it is. I wish they would remake it.


----------



## Jesslyn Klein

my Longchamp Le Pliage red in short handle.... My everyday office bag....


----------



## nyshopaholic

Is there any hope of Longchamp re-releasing the Praline color? I would like to purchase a Le Pliage in this color for an upcoming cruise because I can fold it up and easily pack it in my luggage.


----------



## rx4dsoul

nyshopaholic said:


> Is there any hope of Longchamp re-releasing the Praline color? I would like to purchase a Le Pliage in this color for an upcoming cruise because I can fold it up and easily pack it in my luggage.



There is already some buzz about what the LCs 2012 spring collection will be and it includes
1. gorgeous floral prints and python snakeprints on the le pliages
2. pliages made of thin leather with arm handles and a thin strap
colors for the plain pliages haven't been released yet though...
tthere are still some praline on certain ebay sites but very hard to spot and they get snatched up pretty quick...


----------



## rx4dsoul

LM Metal in Petrol Blue, Black and Bronze


----------



## Exxotic1

m0iph0enix said:
			
		

> Currently I'm really lusting over LC
> 
> Just picked up the Le Pliage Apache medium yesterday  from Hunt Leather, King St   The picture was taken on the way home...



Beautiful!  I MUST get one.


----------



## nyshopaholic

rx4dsoul said:


> There is already some buzz about what the LCs 2012 spring collection will be and it includes
> 1. gorgeous floral prints and python snakeprints on the le pliages
> 2. pliages made of thin leather with arm handles and a thin strap
> colors for the plain pliages haven't been released yet though...
> tthere are still some praline on certain ebay sites but very hard to spot and they get snatched up pretty quick...



Thank you so much for this information *rx4dsoul*! I'm going to do a saved search for it on eBay. It figures I missed the boat on this color


----------



## m0iph0enix

Yup, really excited for the leather le pliage in spring summer 2012 collection


----------



## m0iph0enix

claypot said:


>


This is so beautifulllll   I can't wait to get the fuschia gatsby


----------



## missbullissima

Badges limited edition- small short handle in graphite

LM Metal- small short handle in steel

Eiffel Tower- open tote in navy blue

A colleague is travelling to Germany end of this month.
Had asked her to get me a go-to Le Pliage in medium short handle.
Will post pic as soon as I have the bag


----------



## missbullissima

nyshopaholic said:


> Is there any hope of Longchamp re-releasing the Praline color? I would like to purchase a Le Pliage in this color for an upcoming cruise because I can fold it up and easily pack it in my luggage.



I am getting a Le Pliage basic tote as an everyday go-to bag.
Praline is also my first choice color but I heard it's a limited edition shade.
Checking in Germany.  Hope to find one


----------



## katty

i purchased this grape roseau bag but wondering if I should get black instead so that it'll go with more outfits, any thoughts?

thanks!


----------



## daphodill84

katty said:


> i purchased this grape roseau bag but wondering if I should get black instead so that it'll go with more outfits, any thoughts?
> 
> thanks!



This is beautiful!! To be honest I think grapes are surprisingly versatile... I bought a deep purple bag once not expecting to use it too much, but actually use it all the time.

Why not try it with a couple of outfits and see what you think? If you don't think it'll work, then exchange it..


----------



## rx4dsoul

katty said:


> i purchased this grape roseau bag but wondering if I should get black instead so that it'll go with more outfits, any thoughts?
> 
> thanks!



It's beautiful! I think you should keep. It will go with so many things - browns, blacks, pinks reds and oranges, blues...IMO a perfect neutral.


----------



## EL Kikay

I think the grape is a really beautiful color.  It stands out a little more than a black one would, and like was mentioned would go with a suprising number of different colors.  One more vote for keeping the grape!


----------



## Iwantaspybag

katty said:


> i purchased this grape roseau bag but wondering if I should get black instead so that it'll go with more outfits, any thoughts?
> 
> thanks!



that is an absolutely awesome bag.  love it.


----------



## Stansy

katty said:


> i purchased this grape roseau bag but wondering if I should get black instead so that it'll go with more outfits, any thoughts?
> 
> thanks!



I would keep it - grape is much more sophisticated and has more pursonality than black


----------



## doreenjoy

Stansy said:


> I would keep it - grape is much more sophisticated and has more pursonality than black


 

ITA! Grape goes with many colors. I love it. Congrats.


----------



## peace1029

katty said:
			
		

> i purchased this grape roseau bag but wondering if I should get black instead so that it'll go with more outfits, any thoughts?
> 
> thanks!



this is dark enough to be versatile. and at the same time, more unique than blacks. KEEP!!


----------



## katty

thanks everyone for the comments!  i decided to keep the grape Longchamp roseau!


----------



## annie_finance

Hello Ladies,

I love the Longchamp Roseau tote. Would any of you kindly suggest how can I get a discount on this handbag?

Great thanks in advance.

Annie


----------



## Cfms1808

You can check www.bluefly.com they have discounts in Longchamps.


----------



## annie_finance

Thank you, cfms1808, for your help. I went to www.bluefly.com and chatted with the rep of the website. I was suggested to buy the Longchamp black tote priced at $168 for interview bag purpose. However, I still have second thoughts. Do you think a $168 nylon (thick) handbag looks cheap? Am I better off to spend more on a Roseau tote priced at $475? Thanks for any of your thoughts.


----------



## Cfms1808

I would purchase the one I really wanted. Even if the rep suggested you to have the black one, if your heart still wants the roseau, get that. More expensive but definitely worth it!  I'd go for the roseau because its more eye-cathing for me and Gorgeous.


----------



## annie_finance

Cfms1808, thank you again for your advice. I have decided I would go with the Longchamp Roseau if I ever buy one. Otherwise, I will still use my current handbag. Last time I checked the website you suggested, they don't have the model. Do you have any other tips on how can I buy it on discount? Thanks as always.


----------



## gabbby

annie_finance said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I love the Longchamp Roseau tote. Would any of you kindly suggest how can I get a discount on this handbag?
> 
> Great thanks in advance.
> 
> Annie


call the stores (and outlets) and ask when they have their sale. I've gotten my rousseau at 50% off. It was smooth leather and not the croc embossed though. It was around $200.


----------



## annie_finance

Hello Gabbby, thank you so much for your advice on calling stores. I am located in Califonia and there is no Longchamp outlet store here. Did you get your roseau by visiting the stores or buy online & over the phone? Again, thank you.


----------



## bonchicgenre

Just ordered the mini in the pink flowers from amazon and black L with long handles! Can't wait to receive them! 

Do they release spring colors? I would love a fun colored bag for the summer.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bonchicgenre said:


> Just ordered the mini in the pink flowers from amazon and black L with long handles! Can't wait to receive them!
> 
> Do they release spring colors? I would love a fun colored bag for the summer.



They absolutely do!
In fact they have already given a preview of whats to come for spring/summer 2012 and the new styles and colors are absolutely TDF!


----------



## bonchicgenre

rx4dsoul said:


> They absolutely do!
> In fact they have already given a preview of whats to come for spring/summer 2012 and the new styles and colors are absolutely TDF!



Do you happen to have a link


----------



## rx4dsoul

bonchicgenre said:


> Do you happen to have a link



Ill be home in a coupla hours ill upload some for you from my laptop


----------



## angelwings_hk

souvenirs from france and china


----------



## rx4dsoul

angelwings_hk said:


> souvenirs from france and china



Perfect souvenirs!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bonchicgenre said:


> Do you happen to have a link



These are really exciting and beautiful!
Got these from urbanglamgeek.com and baghag ( I hope they don't mind  )


----------



## angelwings_hk

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Perfect souvenirs!



thanks


----------



## bonchicgenre

angelwings_hk said:


> souvenirs from france and china



How pretty! I'd rather have something like that then a little chockey!


----------



## bonchicgenre

rx4dsoul said:


> These are really exciting and beautiful!
> Got these from urbanglamgeek.com and baghag ( I hope they don't mind  )



Thank you so much! I definitely plan to pick up one of the leather, great collection.


----------



## misspurse

rx4dsoul said:


> These are really exciting and beautiful!
> Got these from urbanglamgeek.com and baghag ( I hope they don't mind  )



wow!!! thanks for sharing! do you know when these will be available? need them.... now!


----------



## misspurse

angelwings_hk said:


> souvenirs from france and china



beautiful and special! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

misspurse said:


> wow!!! thanks for sharing! do you know when these will be available? need them.... now!




Maybe around March...not entirely sure, but that was when the spring collection last year came out if I remember correctly


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Hello Ladies,

these are my LC collection:

LC Cabas Eiffel






LC plie SO





LC clutch(forget the name)





and latest addition LC Veau Foulonne tote bag black/nickelled


----------



## Jinsun

Anyone try the new large size le pliage tote?


----------



## rx4dsoul

MrsRance said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> these are my LC collection:



Love your pieces! especially the monogrammed tote..thank you for sharing!


----------



## aznavour

Jinsun said:


> Anyone try the new large size le pliage tote?



This afternoon I stopped by a boutique that had the new model in stock, and it's not hugely different from the older one, just trimmed all around.  

What I did find annoying is the reduction in the strap drop by about an inch.  For me, the generous 10"+ drop on the long handle makes the bag especially comfortable for slinging around town during the day_.  _I wasn't too thrilled to have the drop reduced, making the bag hang a bit more like a comparably sized Planetes or LM Metal.  But I guess, with use, the straps should stretch a bit anyway.


----------



## aznavour

Anybody have any experience with the quality of the patent leather on the Planetes?  It's really nice in person (I find the glossiness hypnotizing!), but does it hold up to a lot of use?  I'm trying to make a decision between the hazelnut or cinders, for an alternate daily bag to my le pliage.


----------



## MsMarie

Are department stores no longer carrying the "larger" version of the large Le Pliage tote?  I see the smaller bag now listed on Nordstrom's site, sadly.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aznavour said:


> Anybody have any experience with the quality of the patent leather on the Planetes?  It's really nice in person (I find the glossiness hypnotizing!), but does it hold up to a lot of use?  I'm trying to make a decision between the hazelnut or cinders, for an alternate daily bag to my le pliage.



I only have the black, but the cinders has the same kind of glossy-finish leather as the black...the hazelnut which I saw in person has a more patenty and even glossier finish (with a somewhat pebbly ?? consistency under that gloss) than the black and red .
It is really beautiful (meaning the black and red type of leather) and this kind of leather finish holds up better than the type used on the plain pliages. The nylon also holds up better than the pliage nylons.

Coincidentally, Black Med LH Planetes today with me on a trip to the vet...also carrying my bronze metal that shows a bit below the Planetes on the photo


----------



## LuvAllBags

rx4dsoul said:


> These are really exciting and beautiful!
> Got these from urbanglamgeek.com and baghag ( I hope they don't mind  )



I absolutely love those leather satchels...I will have one!


----------



## Shoppaholic11

rx4dsoul said:


> I only have the black, but the cinders has the same kind of glossy-finish leather as the black...the hazelnut which I saw in person has a more patenty and even glossier finish (with a somewhat pebbly ?? consistency under that gloss) than the black and red .
> It is really beautiful (meaning the black and red type of leather) and this kind of leather finish holds up better than the type used on the plain pliages. The nylon also holds up better than the pliage nylons.
> 
> Coincidentally, Black Med LH Planetes today with me on a trip to the vet...also carrying my bronze metal that shows a bit below the Planetes on the photo



Thanks for clarifying that! I was also just about to buy the hazelnut planetes on magnums but didn't realize it had a patent finish. I am more of a fan of the finish on the black and red planetes handles. 

I was so tempted to buy it but was so on the fence, had to check purseforum before pulling the trigger! I think I will just wait it out and invest in the black one one day...even though it never goes on sale : (


----------



## alatrop

Here's my new Le Pliage! Medium tote in navy. I love it!


----------



## lovebagsalot

my only one ...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that! I was also just about to buy the hazelnut planetes on magnums but didn't realize it had a patent finish. I am more of a fan of the finish on the black and red planetes handles.
> (


Glad to help, I'm not much a fan either of the patenty finish on the hazelnut..it looks pretty but wouldn't be my first choice.



alatrop said:


> Here's my new Le Pliage! Medium tote in navy. I love it!


You had it monogrammed! Nice 



lovebagsalot said:


> my only one ...


Congratulations! Good choice. there will be a "reptilian" print and "floral" print coming out this spring/summer...


----------



## Orangatrang

I've got my Large in Billberry and my Le Pliage Plaid from this last Fall.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Orangatrang said:


> I've got my Large in Billberry and my Le Pliage Plaid from this last Fall.



Great pieces! The bilberry is a classic and the plaid is beautiful


----------



## Inferknight

aznavour said:
			
		

> This afternoon I stopped by a boutique that had the new model in stock, and it's not hugely different from the older one, just trimmed all around.
> 
> What I did find annoying is the reduction in the strap drop by about an inch.  For me, the generous 10"+ drop on the long handle makes the bag especially comfortable for slinging around town during the day.  I wasn't too thrilled to have the drop reduced, making the bag hang a bit more like a comparably sized Planetes or LM Metal.  But I guess, with use, the straps should stretch a bit anyway.



Also the pocket on the inside is not as wide. Instead of it spanning past the length of handles, the new pocket is between the handles. I just was at Nordstrom and one of the SAs pointed that out to me. Thankfully my Nordstrom still had the older version in stock and I bought it in bilberry today.


----------



## aznavour

Orangatrang said:


> I've got my Large in Billberry and my Le Pliage Plaid from this last Fall.



Great choices! I have the large in bilberry too.


----------



## lenyaustria

hi there i have 1 large Yellow darshan and billberry le pliage.. but girls do you experience bubbles on your bag?! cause i do.. luckily the seller has a kind heart to change my bag bcoz i ddnt buy it on LC shops.. but then ive read from LC that it happens and when it does they will also change your bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

lenyaustria said:


> hi there i have 1 large Yellow darshan and billberry le pliage.. but girls do you experience bubbles on your bag?! cause i do.. luckily the seller has a kind heart to change my bag bcoz i ddnt buy it on LC shops.. but then ive read from LC that it happens and when it does they will also change your bag



Hi! This thread is mostly for show...there's another thread for general discussion of LC bags. 
 Anyway, this "bubbling" problem seem to have been  "fixed" by LC and can seldom , but can still , be found in newer items anymore. If you don't mind my asking, are you absolutely certain it's authentic? Because this is a very common complaint i have seen in those that are not nowadays. Also Longchamp might not guarantee the product if you didnt buy it from an authorized outlet.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

rx4dsoul said:


> Love your pieces! especially the monogrammed tote..thank you for sharing!



Thank you  I also love your LC collections


----------



## callmeprincess

I *really* want to get a Lonchamp Le Pliage in Bilberry


----------



## aznavour

callmeprincess said:


> I *really* want to get a Lonchamp Le Pliage in Bilberry



Go for it!  It's possibly the best color in the regular line-up.  It's a great color: a lovely dark purple, subdued but dense.


----------



## sugardrops

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/394827_10150615717211204_761246203_11031010_38458048_n.jpg


----------



## sugardrops

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/394827_10150615717211204_761246203_11031010_38458048_n.jpg


----------



## sugardrops




----------



## rx4dsoul

sugardrops said:


>



Beautiful LM Metals (Rose Gold and Petrole?) and collection ! You wear them so well and the baby is adorable
Perhaps you can also post your photos with your metals here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/new-longchamp-metals-f-w-2011-lotsa-pics-713765.html


----------



## sugardrops

rx4dsoul said:


> Beautiful LM Metals (Rose Gold and Petrole?) and collection ! You wear them so well and the baby is adorable
> Perhaps you can also post your photos with your metals here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/new-longchamp-metals-f-w-2011-lotsa-pics-713765.html



Aww. Thanks dear! That's my 3-month old son! Hihi. Sure, will post the pics there


----------



## rx4dsoul

sugardrops said:


> Aww. Thanks dear! That's my 3-month old son! Hihi. Sure, will post the pics there



 Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## sugardrops

rx4dsoul said:


> Rosalie and Fuchsia Medium Short Handles



Aww. I want a rosalie =/


----------



## rkmc12

My new large Le Pliage in brown.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/15381647@N03/6757661459/]farm8.staticflickr.com/7009/6757661459_a852da18e4.jpg[/url]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/15381647@N03/6757661459/]mail[/url] by [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/15381647@N03/]rkmc[/url], on Flickr


----------



## aznavour

sugardrops said:


> Aww. I want a rosalie =/



Is rosalie = praline?


----------



## rx4dsoul

aznavour said:


> Is rosalie = praline?



Nope 
#1 Rosalie (type M) - a hot "neony" pink
#2 Praline (small shopping) - beige/dark nude with cream sl.pinkish undertones (panicked temporarily because I was looking for it and initially couldn't find it and I thought for a moment that maybe I gave it away - I won't part with this one it is such a basic and wearable color for me)


----------



## aznavour

rx4dsoul said:


> Nope
> #1 Rosalie (type M) - a hot "neony" pink
> #2 Praline (small shopping) - beige/dark nude with cream sl.pinkish undertones (panicked temporarily because I was looking for it and initially couldn't find it and I thought for a moment that maybe I gave it away - I won't part with this one it is such a basic and wearable color for me)



God the praline is GORGEOUS.  I wish I hadn't missed out on that.  Thanks for showing me the colors!


----------



## karo

My new Cosmos Kudu Suede Hobo in khaki


----------



## rx4dsoul

karo said:


> My new Cosmos Kudu Suede Hobo in khaki



Oh I love the color! This one looks like it could be so easy to wear and could match a lot of styles!
I particularly like how the word "LONGCHAMP" is etched into the suede. Congratulations and thanks for sharing!


----------



## karo

^^^ Thanks a lot rx4dsoul! The color is really great, it goes with almost everything. I'll post some better pics taken in different light later.


----------



## airina666

My Patch Poney (small)


----------



## rx4dsoul

airina666 said:


> My Patch Poney (small)



Love it! I like the thicker material on this compared to the standard nylon pliages


----------



## slowlikehoney

mrskimv said:


> My first Longchamp and I absolutely love it!  It's super lightweight, it's the perfect mommy bag for me.


That's also my plan, to use one as a "Mommy" bag.  I'm so annoyed that I didn't know about these sooner.  I still can't decide what color to get, though.  I'm going to need something darker than this, but this color is beautiful!


----------



## airina666

rx4dsoul said:


> Love it! I like the thicker material on this compared to the standard nylon pliages



Same here! I don't own any Pliages. Only this patch poney, LM and Planetes. Hope to get the leather Pliages soon!


----------



## mhimicahdenice

I love long champ because its very roomy... i got 2 LC bags but unfortunately, i can't  understand why i can't upload my photos here:wondering


----------



## cbk021726

airina666 said:


> My Patch Poney (small)


 
looking for this bag medium size with long handle.. went to qvb sydney they where out of stock..


----------



## mrose75

I just got these while on vacation in Florida, the large shopper and the mini, I love them!


----------



## PaperTigers

I am so fashionably unaware that it took me a while to realize that all these bags I see every girl carry at my university are actually by Longchamps. I don't understand why they are so popular, to be honest?? They are not particularly exceptional in style or function. It's just... a bag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

PaperTigers said:
			
		

> I am so fashionably unaware that it took me a while to realize that all these bags I see every girl carry at my university are actually by Longchamps. I don't understand why they are so popular, to be honest?? They are not particularly exceptional in style or function. It's just... a bag.



I beg to differ in my view, I do have a lot of other high-end designer bags but when it comes to roughing it out, nothing beats being more throw-around (and colorful) than a Pliage. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pursestan

How is Longchamp's leather? Does it wear well? I'm looking for a good mid-priced leather bag for my work purse (yes, I take a different purse to work than what I wear on a day-to-day basis-LOL). Anyhow, I'm looking at this one:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-au-sultan-shoulder-bag/3258053?origin=wishlist


----------



## smileglu

Here's my Mary Katrantzou for Longchamp bag. I received it today and she's gorgeous


----------



## rx4dsoul

smileglu said:
			
		

> Here's my Mary Katrantzou for Longchamp bag. I received it today and she's gorgeous
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp4w2N4u8c8">YouTube Link</a>



It's very pretty! Congratulations and do post mod pics soon 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## PortlandKelly

Please welcome my custom Longchamp Le Pliage tote!  I have wanted this bag FOREVER and am thrilled with the way it has turned out!!!!  I plan to mostly use it for flying, placing it under the seat in front of me.  I wanted it to be large enough to hold a handbag, drink, book/magazine, snacks and a sweater/scarf.  It does all of this with ease.  I chose muted colors since bags can get kinda dingy from travel.  Here are the specs and thank you for letting me share my joy! 
 Le Pliage Handbag Size 3  (approx 13 x 12.5 x 7.5 inches)
 Main: Black   
 Stripe: Chocolate
 Initials: Taupe   
 Long handles
 Metallic accessories : Golden










Filled with my LV Alma/water/snack/mag/pashmina


----------



## Kleio

Hi! I was wondering if anyone would be willing to model Le Pliage Expandable Carry-On? I'm curious to see how big it is both expanded and not expanded. Thanks!


----------



## Cadence73

PortlandKelly said:


> Please welcome my custom Longchamp Le Pliage tote!  I have wanted this bag FOREVER and am thrilled with the way it has turned out!!!!  I plan to mostly use it for flying, placing it under the seat in front of me.  I wanted it to be large enough to hold a handbag, drink, book/magazine, snacks and a sweater/scarf.  It does all of this with ease.  I chose muted colors since bags can get kinda dingy from travel.  Here are the specs and thank you for letting me share my joy!
> Le Pliage Handbag Size 3  (approx 13 x 12.5 x 7.5 inches)
> Main: Black
> Stripe: Chocolate
> Initials: Taupe
> Long handles
> Metallic accessories : Golden
> 
> 
> 
> Filled with my LV Alma/water/snack/mag/pashmina



That is a gorgeous bag!  Do you mind me asking how tall you are?  After trying on several bags I am ready to go with the larger/size 3 bags although I feel they are still a little big on me at 5'.  The spring bags I tried on at Nordstrom's are now a little smaller and they changed the strap drop which helps a bit in my opinion.

Love your dog who snuck into the pic!


----------



## PortlandKelly

Cadence73 said:


> That is a gorgeous bag!  Do you mind me asking how tall you are?



Thank you for the complement on the bag!!  I am 5'4" so I am a little taller than you.  Now I'm curious to go check out the new spring bags at Nordstroms to see these changes you mention!


----------



## rx4dsoul

PortlandKelly said:
			
		

> Thank you for the complement on the bag!!  I am 5'4" so I am a little taller than you.  Now I'm curious to go check out the new spring bags at Nordstroms to see these changes you mention!



An Alma fits in? Whooaaa! Thats awesome! 
Got some large pliages too but Ive never thought of carrying another purse in them. Great idea.  thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nyshopaholic

PortlandKelly said:


> Please welcome my custom Longchamp Le Pliage tote!  I have wanted this bag FOREVER and am thrilled with the way it has turned out!!!!  I plan to mostly use it for flying, placing it under the seat in front of me.  I wanted it to be large enough to hold a handbag, drink, book/magazine, snacks and a sweater/scarf.  It does all of this with ease.  I chose muted colors since bags can get kinda dingy from travel.  Here are the specs and thank you for letting me share my joy!
> Le Pliage Handbag Size 3  (approx 13 x 12.5 x 7.5 inches)
> Main: Black
> Stripe: Chocolate
> Initials: Taupe
> Long handles
> Metallic accessories : Golden



Congrats on your fabulous new bag! I absolutely love your idea of using it primarily as a carry on when you fly. Everything looks like it fits perfectly


----------



## lep

what are the sizes of the mini and the medium tote?





mrqx2 said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Large shopping in navy.  Received this as a gift from my FIL about 10 years ago when I started dating DH.  He was on a business trip to France and MIL asked him to pick something up for their son's "new girlfriend."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is new and I LOVE it!  I wanted a handheld purse size because the large is too big for everyday.  This is the medium short handled le pliage in garance red.  I really love this color and I think it goes better with my skintone than the classic red.  This thing holds a ton!  I carry all my essentials plus my lunch for work in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, this cute little tote!  This is the small le pliage or "mini tote" and while it's a lot smaller than the purses I'm used to carrying around, it still holds the essentials.  I love that it's compact, but honestly, sometimes I do feel like I'm carrying a child's purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some comparison shots to the medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's what I can fit in the small tote:


----------



## CarPer

pixiechic said:


> I'm new to Longchamp but I think I may stay awhile. I got my first one about a month ago, when* I needed a bag to take to work, to carry all the stuff that doesn't fit in my purse. Normally this includes an iPad, lunch, and umbrella, but sometimes also includes a book and an extra pair of shoes. *
> 
> I wanted something really simple and lightweight, so thought I'd try Le Pliage. I wanted short handles, but don't need a zipper, so I decided on the Open Tote style. I have checked out the Le Pliage bags at Nordies in the past, but ended up ordering from Magnum's because I couldn't find this style anywhere else.
> 
> As it turns out...I love this bag! Fits everything I need, it's easy to carry, I don't worry about it no matter where I have to put it down, and on occasions when I don't need it for my trip home, I can fold it up and stuff it in my purse. I have carried it every day since it arrived. It really is the perfect combination of practical and chic.
> 
> I got the Praline color, which I thought would be a good transition from late summer to early fall. But when I got a Magnum's sale email, I couldn't resist ordering Miss Praline a new sister in Bilberry for fall, which arrived today. Here they are together, with my iPad to help show size.



This is exactly why I need this bag  and my crossbody LV needs some company. I love your Praline. Next week I will go to buy one  but I am afraid I won't find this colour.


----------



## curlygirlsd

Does anyone know where to get a black "original size" large Pliage? Should I stalk Ebay (tho scared of fakes)?

I was in Bloomingdales yesterday to get my first Le Pliage. I wanted a black one to take with me on a trip. They had one "original" large in grey and the rest of their stock was the newer smaller large. I much preferred the larger older large. Heh. So now I'm on the hunt. Any advice?


----------



## slowlikehoney

curlygirlsd said:


> Does anyone know where to get a black "original size" large Pliage? Should I stalk Ebay (tho scared of fakes)?
> 
> I was in Bloomingdales yesterday to get my first Le Pliage. I wanted a black one to take with me on a trip. They had one "original" large in grey and the rest of their stock was the newer smaller large. I much preferred the larger older large. Heh. So now I'm on the hunt. Any advice?



Last time I looked at the Nordstrom web sight they were still offering the old larger sized large.  I considered ordering from them for that reason because I really wanted the larger large too, but in the end I went to the store and got it because I was paying partially with a gift card and it wouldn't have worked on line.  This was about a month ago.


----------



## BagistaBaby

Just got my Longchamp Club! i looove it esp the color and its being unique


----------



## BagistaBaby

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> Just got my Longchamp Club! i looove it esp the color and its being unique









I am just ranting enough though that a seller from the Phils - MARGA CANON of canon e-bags prime blocked me from FB when i had two of her items authenticated here in TPF and were deemed to be fakes. Instead of hearing for a response or my money back, she just blocked me! All i needed was her stand on the forum's answer! 

Im glad though that this Club arrived today (verified authentic by rx4dsoul before i bought)!  at least im happy now


----------



## Caro9ine

Pursestan said:
			
		

> How is Longchamp's leather? Does it wear well? I'm looking for a good mid-priced leather bag for my work purse (yes, I take a different purse to work than what I wear on a day-to-day basis-LOL). Anyhow, I'm looking at this one:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-au-sultan-shoulder-bag/3258053?origin=wishlist



I have a black Au Sultan I got on the website. The leather is scrumptious. Soft, squishy, though that bag looks a little more structured than mine.


----------



## BagistaBaby

Pursestan said:
			
		

> How is Longchamp's leather? Does it wear well? I'm looking for a good mid-priced leather bag for my work purse (yes, I take a different purse to work than what I wear on a day-to-day basis-LOL). Anyhow, I'm looking at this one:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-au-sultan-shoulder-bag/3258053?origin=wishlist



Veau Foulonne line of Longchamp is good too  soft leather and they have nice colors and styles too choose from as well. And yes, mid priced


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> Just got my Longchamp Club! i looove it esp the color and its being unique



It's quite special and the color is perfect for summer! Congratulations 
Sorry to hear about your bad experience with the seller...hope you get that sorted out soon!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's quite special and the color is perfect for summer! Congratulations
> Sorry to hear about your bad experience with the seller...hope you get that sorted out soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks darling! this Club compensates my grumbles for the day though  so im moving on now.. For the day.. I hope  i still do hope the seller would explain her side. Like how she came up with fake stocks or whatever just ti hear her out. But she blocked me  i wanna report her but dont know how!

anyway, thanks to you. Your verification on this saved me trouble in buying a fake one  at least that will never happen again after my love affair with TPF. Hahaha!!! i try ti have everything i see and am interested in online authenticated here first. Also got a Prada which MissFiggy from the Prada thread authenticated 

you are a blessing!


----------



## insuelin

PortlandKelly said:


> Please welcome my custom Longchamp Le Pliage tote!  I have wanted this bag FOREVER and am thrilled with the way it has turned out!!!!  I plan to mostly use it for flying, placing it under the seat in front of me.  I wanted it to be large enough to hold a handbag, drink, book/magazine, snacks and a sweater/scarf.  It does all of this with ease.  I chose muted colors since bags can get kinda dingy from travel.  Here are the specs and thank you for letting me share my joy!
> Le Pliage Handbag Size 3  (approx 13 x 12.5 x 7.5 inches)
> Main: Black
> Stripe: Chocolate
> Initials: Taupe
> Long handles
> Metallic accessories : Golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled with my LV Alma/water/snack/mag/pashmina


Congrats on your custom Longchamp bag. It looks fabulous on you. Makes me want to order a custom one too!


----------



## BagistaBaby

insuelin said:
			
		

> Congrats on your custom Longchamp bag. It looks fabulous on you. Makes me want to order a custom one too!



Very nice!!!
Is it pricey to have one customized? Does LC make one with initials too? 

congrats!


----------



## PortlandKelly

BagistaBaby said:


> Very nice!!!
> Is it pricey to have one customized?



Thanks!  I love my custom bag!!!  

It's not too pricey...  Mine was around $250, I think.  You can go to the Longchamp website and then click on "Custom bags" at the top and build your own bag to see what the price would be depending on the size and options you choose.


----------



## BagistaBaby

PortlandKelly said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I love my custom bag!!!
> 
> It's not too pricey...  Mine was around $250, I think.  You can go to the Longchamp website and then click on "Custom bags" at the top and build your own bag to see what the price would be depending on the size and options you choose.



Thank you


----------



## dlynn

PortlandKelly said:


> Please welcome my custom Longchamp Le Pliage tote!  I have wanted this bag FOREVER and am thrilled with the way it has turned out!!!!  I plan to mostly use it for flying, placing it under the seat in front of me.  I wanted it to be large enough to hold a handbag, drink, book/magazine, snacks and a sweater/scarf.  It does all of this with ease.  I chose muted colors since bags can get kinda dingy from travel.  Here are the specs and thank you for letting me share my joy!
> Le Pliage Handbag Size 3  (approx 13 x 12.5 x 7.5 inches)
> Main: Black
> Stripe: Chocolate
> Initials: Taupe
> Long handles
> Metallic accessories : Golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled with my LV Alma/water/snack/mag/pashmina



OMG...what a great idea! I never travel with my LV's thru airports or in inclement weather where vachetta is concerned...you have just given me a solution so I can use my good bags all the time. I usually carry a small plastic bag inside my LV's, just incase of rain, but this is a great idea for travel or inclement weather. I own 3 med longchamps and use those when traveling...I need to buy a larger one now to fit my LVs inside! 
THANK YOU!


----------



## PortlandKelly

dlynn said:


> OMG...what a great idea! I never travel with my LV's thru airports or in inclement weather where vachetta is concerned...you have just given me a solution so I can use my good bags all the time. I usually carry a small plastic bag inside my LV's, just incase of rain, but this is a great idea for travel or inclement weather. I own 3 med longchamps and use those when traveling...I need to buy a larger one now to fit my LVs inside!
> THANK YOU!



Yay!!  Glad you liked the Longchamp idea...  I stole it from the Hermes folks.


----------



## goodhurt

I haven't owned a Longchamp before, but I couldn't pass up this thrift shop deal ($12!). It's very lightweight and classic-looking.  Looks like it belongs to the Roseau line.

 I've tied a Celine scarf onto it for flair.  There's a few bubbles in the leather on the back, any ideas what to do about that?


----------



## Magumi

goodhurt said:


> I haven't owned a Longchamp before, but I couldn't pass up this thrift shop deal ($12!). It's very lightweight and classic-looking.  Looks like it belongs to the Roseau line.
> 
> I've tied a Celine scarf onto it for flair.  There's a few bubbles in the leather on the back, any ideas what to do about that?


I love the scarf on your bag.  Nice little touch makes so much difference.


----------



## Magumi

mrose75 said:


> I just got these while on vacation in Florida, the large shopper and the mini, I love them!


I like the red one.  I got a large in orange and it goes with everything.  Only thing that i don't like about this bag is it is hard to organize my stuff inside since it only has one small pocket inside.  But love the color, weight and functionality of this bag.


----------



## Caro9ine

Was in Natick, MA Neiman's yesterday and asked about Pliage Cuir , which I had seen on their website. They don't have it in store... Have to go to Boston to the Boutique on Newbury St, I guess, to see her in person. Did stop in LV store and chat with SAs.... totally fell in love with Origami wallet, which I so don't need.


----------



## nduddles

hi ladies! so glad to see other women enjoying the longchamp. i am also a huge fan and consider my le pliages as the most versatile and practical bag for everyday and travel, even though i own a louis vuitton speedy, a givenchy nightingale, and a tory burch robinson tote.

here are my loves, first is a gift from my then-boyfriend (now husband) for my birthday in 2008, the art deco le pliage in chalk, large long handle. my second one, which i must've used 250 out of 365 days last year due to an incredibly busy work schedule, is the le pliage lm in black, medium short handle. i especially love the lm black because of its graphic design -- i absolutely adore it! 

i'm thinking whether or not the cuir bags are worth it for my next longchamp purchase, but the colors are undeniably incredible!


----------



## BagistaBaby

Wanna see someone show off their Longchamp Cuir!!  Looks fab on their website


----------



## nduddles

BagistaBaby said:


> Wanna see someone show off their Longchamp Cuir!!  Looks fab on their website



i was browsing through a thread regarding the longchamp cuir, someone posted her purchase, hope this helps! i am also waiting for other ladies to post, specifically the brightly-colored ones 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-your-opinions-728456-4.html


----------



## BagistaBaby

nduddles said:
			
		

> i was browsing through a thread regarding the longchamp cuir, someone posted her purchase, hope this helps! i am also waiting for other ladies to post, specifically the brightly-colored ones
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-your-opinions-728456-4.html



Wow lovely! the navy posted is a darling!  looks like it has very nice supple leather too 

yes wanna see orange, cyclamen and turquoise too. Yum!


----------



## ash&diamond

Cant resist the colourful print

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/14934886.jpg/



My 4th limited LC bags


----------



## jaslee

Here is the Statue of Liberty Le Pliage that I got a couple of months ago at the SoHo store. Apparently, they only sell this in NY. They had other colors as well, but I can't remember what they were... I think one was a bluish gray...


----------



## Gigoypotpot

ash&diamond said:
			
		

> Cant resist the colourful print
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/14934886.jpg/
> 
> My 4th limited LC bags



Ohhhh I love it!!! Is this the small or medium? Do you mind taking a mod shot? I'm thinking of getting it, but have not seen it in person. Thanks!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

This is my Longchamp collection currently. My latest purchase was a large LH in navy. I've been eyeing it for about a year now and finally made my purchase during Bloomingdale's F and F sale this week. So happy!!

I own:
Large LH in Navy
Large LH in Taupe
Large LH LM in Steel
Medium LH in Graphite (my first ever LC)

Hoping to add a Cuir in my collection sometime this year and one of the limited editions from Spring 2012 collection. Yayyy Longchamp!!!


----------



## Lc4x4

Well, mods, please remove if there is current thread.


----------



## ash&diamond

Gigoypotpot said:


> Ohhhh I love it!!! Is this the small or medium? Do you mind taking a mod shot? I'm thinking of getting it, but have not seen it in person. Thanks!



hey dear mine is in small size..(25 x 25)


----------



## lolalou30

I'm also a fan of LC since 2009. I own 1 LP mlh in red(my very 1st one), a med. sh planettes in beige, 1 LM nylon llh in bilberry, 1 LP llh in orange, 1 LP hobo in black and an LP maroon ssh... i'm also hoping to add a CUIR in my collection this year.


----------



## Clioe

got this off neiman marcus a some time ago


----------



## rx4dsoul

Clioe said:
			
		

> got this off neiman marcus a some time ago



Bag twin! Lovely isnt it? 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## happywife18

My very first longchamp bag. I like this bag very much.


----------



## Clioe

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag twin! Lovely isnt it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



oh love it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Clioe said:


> oh love it!



Here are mine...
Petrole, Black and Bronze
(Steel came for a brief time and went away just as quickly as a gift to my cousin)


----------



## Clioe

wow all 3 colours!
i wanted to get one during the longchamp sale last year, but it sold out quick so eventually i got the hazel planetes.
then this one went on sale on NM. didn't think, just clicked. and didn't regret it =))


----------



## rx4dsoul

Clioe said:


> wow all 3 colours!
> i wanted to get one during the longchamp sale last year, but it sold out quick so eventually i got the hazel planetes.
> then this one went on sale on NM. didn't think, just clicked. and didn't regret it =))



You won't regret it! The black is perfect for day-night functions, work, shopping, etc...it gets a lot of compliments everywhere.


----------



## Clioe

i actually thought that the long handles won't work on a small bag, thought it looked weird. I looked at other girls who wore it because i couldn't decide. But after using it, i find that it's really quite attractive and functional.


----------



## cologne

This is my current collection. I am not sure about the correct colors, so please feel free to correct me 

left:

Black Le Pliage LM
Aubergine?
Taupe
Black

right:

Turquoise
Green?
Rosalie?
Red


----------



## rx4dsoul

cologne said:
			
		

> This is my current collection. I am not sure about the correct colors, so please feel free to correct me
> 
> left:
> 
> Black Le Pliage LM
> Aubergine?
> Taupe
> Black
> 
> right:
> 
> Turquoise
> Green?
> Rosalie?
> Red


Lovely collection! Such fun to collect the colors right?
Aubergine = grape or raisin from this light
Green = yup! Palm green

Rosalie = spot on! 

Here's my Rosalie 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cologne

rx4dsoul said:


> Lovely collection! Such fun to collect the colors right?
> Aubergine = grape or raisin from this light
> Green = yup! Palm green
> 
> Rosalie = spot on!
> 
> Here's my Rosalie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you! Do you happen to know if there is such a thing like a color reference thread for Le Pliage? Your Rosalie looks beautiful in your light!


----------



## rx4dsoul

cologne said:
			
		

> Thank you! Do you happen to know if there is such a thing like a color reference thread for Le Pliage? Your Rosalie looks beautiful in your light!



Thank you 
And no, I dont think there's any yet. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## VanessaLVer

jaslee said:


> Here is the Statue of Liberty Le Pliage that I got a couple of months ago at the SoHo store. Apparently, they only sell this in NY. They had other colors as well, but I can't remember what they were... I think one was a bluish gray...


 

OMG!!!!! It's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you sure they only sell that one in NYC? It sucks!!!


----------



## VanessaLVer

I'm a HUGE HUGE fan of Le Pliage Longchamps... even if a lot of people hate them I think they're so cool and useful!!!! I love them!!! Here are mine...

Le Pliage M Black:







Le Pliage M in some kind of Pink, I don't know the name of the color  






Le Pliage M in Red (with 2 of my BFFs, LOL)






Le Pliage L in Pink






Le Pliage M in Navy (LE Eiffel Tower)










Le Pliage Small in some blue I don't know the name either...


----------



## rx4dsoul

VanessaLVer said:
			
		

> I'm a HUGE HUGE fan of Le Pliage Longchamps... even if a lot of people hate them I think they're so cool and useful!!!! I love them!!! Here are mine...
> 
> Le Pliage M Black:
> 
> Le Pliage M in some kind of Pink, I don't know the name of the color
> 
> Le Pliage M in Red (with 2 of my BFFs, LOL)
> 
> Le Pliage L in Pink
> 
> Le Pliage M in Navy (LE Eiffel Tower)
> 
> Le Pliage Small in some blue I don't know the name either...



Lovely pliages and you look like youre having a fun time in all these photos 
Two pinks I see with you - Old Rose/Bruyere  and Rosalie


----------



## VanessaLVer

rx4dsoul said:


> Rosalie and Fuchsia Medium Short Handles


 

I want your fuschia one so bad!!! I saw your pic, you wear it so amazing!!!!!!


----------



## VanessaLVer

rx4dsoul said:


> Lovely pliages and you look like youre having a fun time in all these photos
> Two pinks I see with you - Old Rose/Bruyere and Rosalie


 

Oh wow! Thank you so much!!! You know a lot about Longchamp!!!! I will ask you stuff in the near future!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

VanessaLVer said:
			
		

> Oh wow! Thank you so much!!! You know a lot about Longchamp!!!! I will ask you stuff in the near future!!!



Will be glad to help as much as I can .


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

cologne said:


> This is my current collection. I am not sure about the correct colors, so please feel free to correct me
> 
> left:
> 
> Black Le Pliage LM
> Aubergine?
> Taupe
> Black
> 
> right:
> 
> Turquoise
> Green?
> Rosalie?
> Red




Lovely collection! I especially love the Turquoise!

I've been thinking of getting my first Longchamp lately... And this thread is making me want one even more!!


----------



## jaslee

VanessaLVer said:


> OMG!!!!! It's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you sure they only sell that one in NYC? It sucks!!!



Thank you! 

I'm actually not too sure. That was what the SA told me. If anything, I'm sure you could call the NY-SoHo store to see if they sell that particular style anywhere else. If it is only sold there, you could just purchase it and have it shipped to you.


----------



## VanessaLVer

jaslee said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm actually not too sure. That was what the SA told me. If anything, I'm sure you could call the NY-SoHo store to see if they sell that particular style anywhere else. If it is only sold there, you could just purchase it and have it shipped to you.


 

Oh!!! Well I'll check! Thank you for your help! You're too sweet and congrats, it's really beautiful!


----------



## lizgirl17

i got this one not long ago i love the pattern 




http://www.longchamp.com/en/mary-katrantzou-women-255.html


----------



## bibao

Got the large MK long handle in HK recently in april. =) Love!


----------



## beadazzle

I'm sorry, I had to delete my previous post. Tried to attach image and can't. Is there an FAQ on how to attach images on this forum?


----------



## rx4dsoul

beadazzle said:


> I'm sorry, I had to delete my previous post. Tried to attach image and can't. Is there an FAQ on how to attach images on this forum?


Here it is:
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-114.html


----------



## bibao




----------



## Charlie.v11

Hi! This is my collection of Longchamp. Missing in the picture: my weekend XL pliage in bright pink with extra zipper to make it bigger.

Already talked about them on this post : http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-longchamp-leather-627137-3.html#post21892477

*Rival* in beige and in eggplant
*Legende* in red patent leather and the other one is a limited edition is some kind of tweed with black patent details
*Idole* in black 
*Gloucester *in light grey with zebra lining 
*Pliage* medium seafom, small marine blue and black vintage one


----------



## handbag*girl

I just bought this beauty at Bloomies online. I had a $50.00 off coupon so I got a good deal.


----------



## rx4dsoul

handbag*girl said:
			
		

> I just bought this beauty at Bloomies online. I had a $50.00 off coupon so I got a good deal.



So bright, happy and colorful. Perfect for summer! Congrats.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Charlie.v11 said:
			
		

> Hi! This is my collection of Longchamp. Missing in the picture: my weekend XL pliage in bright pink with extra zipper to make it bigger.
> 
> Already talked about them on this post : http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/experience-with-longchamp-leather-627137-3.html#post21892477
> 
> Rival in beige and in eggplant
> Legende in red patent leather and the other one is a limited edition is some kind of tweed with black patent details
> Idole in black
> Gloucester in light grey with zebra lining
> Pliage medium seafom, small marine blue and black vintage one


Awesome LC leather collection! Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Charlie.v11

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Awesome LC leather collection! Thanks for sharing .



My pleasure


----------



## faye86

What a great collection!!! Love yours...

I'm starting to collect longchamp bags too...love them for many reasons!!! 
My collection mostly is le pliage and some seasonal items.

Just wanna share pic. I got some recently from Sogo in Hong Kong since Sogo has thankful week event. Planetes which was from previous season is on sale!! 





I believe the color from left to right is cream, poudre, rouge and carmin


----------



## faye86

Sorry for the double posting! I have no idea how to delete since I'm on mobile device  

Love to share a bit more...





Limited Edition for Hong Kong and China
Normally longchamp will change the color every season follow le pliage color.


----------



## someday681

Here are my first two Longchamp bags. The large Le Pliage in Graphite and the Medium Metal in white. The large was actually smaller than I expected. It's about the same size as my LV Neverfull MM.


----------



## fefehberaldo

Just got mine last week, and have to say that this thread was very important to make my decision!
I chose a small (or is it the medium one?) chocolate Le Pliage with long handles and I'm just obssessed with it, haven't been able to leave it ever since.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/fotouf.jpg/

It was a bit of a challenge, since I think we have only one store in Brazil, yet. Thankfully, it's in my city (São Paulo), but sooo far away! Anyway, loved it!


----------



## maumaumeow

Long champs are such staples especially for traveling! They fold up so nicely and a light.. Just in case you need an extra bag to carry all your shopping


----------



## kalina121293

Hey, everyone! I just wanted to share one of my graduation presents from my grandmother. It's Longchamp Le Pliage in the bright orange colour. I totally love it and it will be great for university - it's so lightweight and versatile !!!  It's my very first designer bag and sorry for the blabber, but I'm absolutely excited - my first designer piece!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kalina121293 said:
			
		

> Hey, everyone! I just wanted to share one of my graduation presents from my grandmother. It's Longchamp Le Pliage in the bright orange colour. I totally love it and it will be great for university - it's so lightweight and versatile !!!  It's my very first designer bag and sorry for the blabber, but I'm absolutely excited - my first designer piece!!!



Congratulations, you will get much use out of it. how sweet of your grandma.


----------



## EmeraldStar

Here's my first Longchamp! It's the Le Pliage Large Long Handles in Grape. I  the color!


----------



## Loveofhandbags

Just ordered a custom Longchamp today!  I got handbag size 4 to use as a carryon in cyclamen with a white stripe and silver hardware.  I'm excited, I added long handles to it too so I can carry on my shoulder.  I love my medium shopper but wanted something bigger for traveling.  I think I'm going to change the main color to dark purple.  I e-mailed about it so we'll see!


----------



## Caro9ine

I am anxiously awaiting a snake print longchamp from Nordstrom ( on sale $122). I am also interested in a croc print I saw on Bloomies site, which we think is a new fall bag. I am also waiting for the steel gray pliage Cuir from the fall colors. I have seriously fallen off the wagon here. At least it's not LV or something ten times the price...


----------



## LKVMN32

Longchamp Gatsby orig. $756 got at Von Maur for $190!!!!!


----------



## precious4bags

bibao said:


> Got the large MK long handle in HK recently in april. =) Love!



If you do not mind, may I ask how much you got the bag fom HOng Kong?


----------



## pringirl

My DH just got me a SH medium longchamp planete in black..


----------



## bibao

precious4bags said:
			
		

> If you do not mind, may I ask how much you got the bag fom HOng Kong?



Hi, i forgot the exact amt. its ard hkd1780. My credit card show $291. Rate at 6.13.


----------



## Aurify

I just bought my first Longchamp in Paris. The bag cost 75 euros and is made in France. The coin purse cost 22 euros and is made in China.


----------



## sweetface83

Croc embossed Longchamp Roseau in Ebene (with my Burberry Nova Check silk scarf to prettify it even more). Somehow it makes my workday so much better!


----------



## sweetface83

My other leather Longchamp is the Veau Foulonne Dome Satchel in Taupe (?)

And I have three Le Pliage:
Small LH Arbre de Vie in Navy
Medium SH in Taupe/Slate
Nordstrom's Anniversary LH Expandable Travel Bag in Chocolate


----------



## Eille

The color is very pretty *Aurify*!  Is that a large long handle Cyclamen?


----------



## tiramisuux

I got a large long handle le pliage in camel today, although now I'm thinking that maybe I shouldve got the taupe instead.. But I wanted to look for something bold and not bland. I've seen a lot of people wear taupe but NO ONE wear camel. Maybe I'll start the trend.. Will post pics up soon.


----------



## Aurify

Eille said:


> The color is very pretty *Aurify*! Is that a large long handle Cyclamen?


 
I think so! This is the biggest size you can get before getting into luggage territory (or so I was told). The colour doesn't appear to be on the website, but it really is a bright pink/ orchid.


----------



## WeHeartDesigner

This was handed down to me by my mom's friend several years ago


----------



## happywife18

Use these coupon codes to save 10% at checkout:

magnum.net = saveten
http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longcha...rived!&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=top-logo


bagshop.com = bagshop
http://www.bagshop.com/s/a/Handbags/Longchamp/Le+Pliage.htm


----------



## monaunc

Nordstrom also has the large le pliage tote on sale for $96.90 in cyclamen (sold out online), khaki, and orange: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...igin=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## rx4dsoul

happywife18 said:


> Use these coupon codes to save 10% at checkout:
> 
> magnum.net = saveten
> http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longcha...rived!&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=top-logo
> 
> 
> bagshop.com = bagshop
> http://www.bagshop.com/s/a/Handbags/Longchamp/Le+Pliage.htm





monaunc said:


> Nordstrom also has the large le pliage tote on sale for $96.90 in cyclamen (sold out online), khaki, and orange: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...igin=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=0



Hi Ladies! It's very nice to have members help each other out get the bags they love at lovely deals...however, can we please keep the thread focused on "Show" only? Maybe you can create a specific thread for Longchamp finds or deals- I dont think there is one of those yet on the forum, it might also help us get a Longchamp subforum. Thanks!!!
:back2topic:


----------



## happywife18

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi Ladies! It's very nice to have members help each other out get the bags they love at lovely deals...however, can we please keep the thread focused on "Show" only? Maybe you can create a specific thread for Longchamp finds or deals- I dont think there is one of those yet on the forum, it might also help us get a Longchamp subforum. Thanks!!!
> :back2topic:


 
Okay. I'll create another longchamp thread. I'm really hoping we'll get our very own longhchamp subforum.


----------



## rx4dsoul

happywife18 said:


> Okay. I'll create another longchamp thread. I'm really hoping we'll get our very own longhchamp subforum.


----------



## rx4dsoul

I've posted this photo in a separate thread, and now posting this here too: my old Fuchsia and Rosalie with new addition Cyclamen Cuir


----------



## happywife18

Here is mine.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Would someone mind explaining the difference is between Le Pliage & Planètes?

Thanks!!


----------



## Caro9ine

Pliage has the brown leather top and handles and can be folded up and snapped. Planetes had leather which matches the bag color. I am not sure, but I would guess there is no extra snap on the side.

Is the fabric different?..


----------



## missD

I got 2 Lonchamp Cuir in. Orange today! Wanted to snag it in case one of my friends want one! Its an amazing saturated shade!!!!!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sweetface83 said:


> Croc embossed Longchamp Roseau in Ebene (with my Burberry Nova Check silk scarf to prettify it even more). Somehow it makes my workday so much better!



Hi *sweetface83* - Love the Roseau.  I just bought 2 of these on sale, one in Honey and another one in White from Magnum.net.  I've never purchased a Roseau before and when I got the bags, the white one has a strong plastic smell.  Just wondering that these bags should be calf and it should have a pleasant leather smell.  Can you please tell me if your bag has a strong leather smell or is it just mine ? I've purchased from this place before online and my Le Plieage bags have been authentic.

TIA.


----------



## ash&diamond

Mini collection of Longchamp


----------



## ash&diamond

rx4dsoul said:


> I've posted this photo in a separate thread, and now posting this here too: my old Fuchsia and Rosalie with new addition Cyclamen Cuir



Pinky Love


----------



## lilshopaholic

Hi, does anyone have a Veau Foulonné medium tote with long handles? I want to see a mod pic to compare the size against a Le Pliage Cuir tote

Thanks


----------



## vyology

ash&diamond said:
			
		

> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/longchamp.jpg/
> 
> Mini collection of Longchamp



Lovely!! Especially the yellow print one in the back.


----------



## smurfgirl06

I'm trying to figure out if I want a Le Pliage or a leather bag when I go to the store in Paris.  Maybe both?


----------



## Fickle Mind

i've been meaning to get my very first LC LP, and i just couldn't decide on what color to buy... i am pretty sure now that i like the large long handle one and thinkin if i should get it in BLACK (to be super safe), DEEP RED, RED GARANCE, BEIGE or PRALINE? ** or if u have any other better in mind  **

i did read the whole of this thread and still couldn't decide...  
i guess i really need all ur expertise and help... 

note: i have more black or dark tops in my closet and prefer jeans... what color should i get?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Fickle Mind said:
			
		

> i've been meaning to get my very first LC LP, and i just couldn't decide on what color to buy... i am pretty sure now that i like the large long handle one and thinkin if i should get it in BLACK (to be super safe), DEEP RED, RED GARANCE, BEIGE or PRALINE? ** or if u have any other better in mind  **
> 
> i did read the whole of this thread and still couldn't decide...
> i guess i really need all ur expertise and help...
> 
> note: i have more black or dark tops in my closet and prefer jeans... what color should i get?



Praline is a very nice neutral...but its kind of hard to find nowadays.


----------



## Mysterygirl

Bought it this week and already taken it to work instead of my gold mulberry mable. So light and easy to carry yet gorgeous.


----------



## allieallie

Just got my LC Planetes Small short handle in hazelnut~


----------



## Fickle Mind

rx4dsoul said:


> Praline is a very nice neutral...but its kind of hard to find nowadays.


i hope i can still find one... thnk u!


----------



## AlinaRose

I just received my new beige Pliage in the mail today! It's a large with long handles.


----------



## Effie_mail

it is casual .....good for daily use


----------



## Miss BB

running errands.... Is this a practical color ?? I live near the ocean, so I thought this was a good choice, but I still dream of Bilberry.
Any other Turquoise lovers out there ??
Is this tooooo trendy ???

Thoughts ??


----------



## AlinaRose

Miss BB said:


> running errands.... Is this a practical color ?? I live near the ocean, so I thought this was a good choice, but I still dream of Bilberry.
> Any other Turquoise lovers out there ??
> Is this tooooo trendy ???
> 
> Thoughts ??



I LOVE this color. I think it's a perfect summer color no matter where you live.


----------



## shopsecretstyle

Check out my new Metallic Orange Leather Longchamp Baguette!

The gold hardware is engraved with LC's signature logo.


----------



## Miss BB

Awesome !!!!


----------



## EmeraldStar

Fickle Mind said:


> i hope i can still find one... thnk u!


Here's a LLH Le Pliage in Praline. I just added it to my cart and it shows in stock! Use code *bagshop* for 10% off!

http://www.bagshop.com/s/2625/Handb...olbag-Style-Fall-2011-ALL-COLORS-IN-STOCK.htm


----------



## kaikooks

These are my Longchamps 

Le Pliage from Galleries Lafayette


----------



## kaikooks

Planetes


----------



## kaikooks

Victoire and the rest


----------



## divineprada

StarBrite310 said:


> Just thought I would show the Beige and my Praline side by side to see differences in color  Definitely the same "color family" but I think different enough?? I dunno.....
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:



_For me, the beige is nicer. But the praline would be easier to maintain. Which one did you keep again?_



Cadence73 said:


> Pic of my medium, long handled 'Tree of Life.'  It's a little bigger than I normally carry and I generally prefer short handles, but it is growing on me.  I go back and forth if I should exchange it for the small, short handled edition.  However, I will say I love the silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 1376639



_Oh I love needlework already and placing it on a bag? Just lovely._



CH<3Longchamp said:


> Figured since my newest bag arrived yesterday that I should post a photo update.
> View attachment 1069401
> 
> 
> Tropical Tote
> LM Black Patent Leather Tote
> Ocean Le Pliage 2324
> Le Pliage Eiffel Tower
> Veau Foulonné  wallet in Rose
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my passport cover in cognac to arrive



_I forgot LC released that striped cabas years ago. Great collection!_



YellowTrippen said:


> Transparent and leather handbag :



_It's only now I'm seeing a transparent LC. So unique!_

_Enjoyed going through this thread. I hope Longchamp gets its own sub-forum here on tPF very soon.

_:tpfrox:


----------



## AlinaRose

divineprada said:


> _
> 
> Enjoyed going through this thread. I hope Longchamp gets its own sub-forum here on tPF very soon.
> 
> :tpfrox:_


_

So do I! I'm loving my Longchamp and I can see how easy it would be to amass a huge collection. LC totally needs its own sub forum. _


----------



## donnaoh

Miss BB said:


> running errands.... Is this a practical color ?? I live near the ocean, so I thought this was a good choice, but I still dream of Bilberry.
> Any other Turquoise lovers out there ??
> Is this tooooo trendy ???
> 
> Thoughts ??


No not too trendy! I have the Le Pliage Cuir in Tourquoise, I actually would call it sea foam blue . I used her today and I love it!


----------



## SiJia

WeHeartDesigner said:


> This was handed down to me by my mom's friend several years ago


Hello every pretty ladies...
I am from Malaysia & recently purchase a Longchamp 1899089 large long handle from a seller...when I am mk some comparison with my bag & my friend's bag( same model) I found out Tat is some diff among our bag..my Longchamp flat part is much more large than my friend one,I ask from the seller who sell me bag,she tell me tat For Longchamp 1899089,the flat part of new version is big than old version..I am confuse about it,can anyone share with me whether u all gt really mk comparison or nor? Thank u guys..


----------



## rx4dsoul

SiJia said:
			
		

> Hello every pretty ladies...
> I am from Malaysia & recently purchase a Longchamp 1899089 large long handle from a seller...when I am mk some comparison with my bag & my friend's bag( same model) I found out Tat is some diff among our bag..my Longchamp flat part is much more large than my friend one,I ask from the seller who sell me bag,she tell me tat For Longchamp 1899089,the flat part of new version is big than old version..I am confuse about it,can anyone share with me whether u all gt really mk comparison or nor? Thank u guys..



Hi! You might want to post photos of your item over at the Authenticate this LONGCHAMP thread and ill try to help you out.  Thanks!


----------



## SiJia

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! You might want to post photos of your item over at the Authenticate this LONGCHAMP thread and ill try to help you out.  Thanks!


I am just junior here..duno how to link the picture...anyone can help me?  my email address is poohjia@hotmail.com 
Please feel free to email me & I can send the pic thru email....thx all the pretty ladies ....


----------



## rx4dsoul

SiJia said:


> I am just junior here..duno how to link the picture...anyone can help me?  my email address is poohjia@hotmail.com
> Please feel free to email me & I can send the pic thru email....thx all the pretty ladies ....



Sorry, no authentications allowed via PM or other means aside from that on the thread. Forum rules. 
The link below will guide you though:
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-399.html#post22397351


----------



## twazy

Sorry for the poorly taken picture from iPhone, but im really happy with this purchase! 

The tote has a subtle glossy / reflective surface, but i'm in love with this colour (Burgundy)


----------



## drspock7

Here's my collection. I have a large gray (monogrammed) and a mini yellow le pliage. I have a planettes and an orchideal...I think I have all sizes covered now. Mini, small, medium and large.


----------



## Miss BB

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 1817094
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my collection. I have a large gray (monogrammed) and a mini yellow le pliage. I have a planettes and an orchideal...I think I have all sizes covered now. Mini, small, medium and large.


Fabulous! I adore the mini size for everyday running around....especially when it's raining!


----------



## Honeylicious

sweetface83 said:


> Croc embossed Longchamp Roseau in Ebene (with my Burberry Nova Check silk scarf to prettify it even more). Somehow it makes my workday so much better!


Hi, my sister is thinking of getting this bag, I just like to know if the handle is long enough to wear on the shoulder and how's the leather? Is it a very structure bag?


----------



## evacheri

zuzu maxx said:


> Oh, and one more. This is my little carry all pouch. I am going to purchase a strap from the Belen Echandia line that looks to match this color so it has a carrying strap!  This is such a durable pouch and it hold a lot of items.



I'm loving with this!


----------



## gakionna

my le pliage medium (bilberry)


----------



## gakionna

missD said:


> I got 2 Lonchamp Cuir in. Orange today! Wanted to snag it in case one of my friends want one! Its an amazing saturated shade!!!!!!!


 
very nice!


----------



## Miss BB

gakionna said:


> View attachment 1822617
> 
> 
> my le pliage medium (bilberry)


 wow....gorgeous shade !!
Whenever I get my first medium, this will be the shade !!


----------



## johannamaria

Here are my Longchamps the best bags to travel 
Thanks for letting me share this
Have a nice day 
Now looking back I noticed that the pic are not so good excuse me for the bad picture and i'm missing my black make up bag on this pic....


----------



## johannamaria

Well here are the other two Longchamps the black and blue little bags 
So now you have seen them all

The Longchamps are also great bags to have in you're leather designer bags... I always put them in there, cause of the weather.... When its starts raining I take them out and put my leather bags in it so they won't damage.... hihihi

Love them!!!
Have a nice day....


----------



## misstrine85

Anyone renember the name of the blue color Le Pliage from last year?


----------



## Lulayu

misstrine85 said:


> Anyone renember the name of the blue color Le Pliage from last year?



Peacock?


----------



## sorberry

lily25 said:


> ^ lol that's me!
> Just wanted to say I love my pliage, I carry it almost daily and it is a workhorse, HisWifeTheirMom I hope my pm helped you, and thanks for your nice words.



Hi, I wanted to ask what size is your pliage in that picture? Thanks.


----------



## tobefetching

If anyone sees a Le Pliage in Bilberry in a store, can you please PM me? Long handles, preferably the medium size. I NEED this for a gift and she's into purple. I DON'T have a second color option and I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## pixiejenna

tobefetching said:


> If anyone sees a Le Pliage in Bilberry in a store, can you please PM me? Long handles, preferably the medium size. I NEED this for a gift and she's into purple. I DON'T have a second color option and I can't find it anywhere!



I bought mine at nordies.com you can also enter in your zipcode and it will tell you if any stores near you have it in stock.


----------



## pixiejenna

I got my bilberry & burgandy in the mail today and couldn't come on a better day since it's raining cats and dogs.

Bilberry is a hard color to capture IRL it's a really dark rich purple with a blue undertone. It looks almost black in some lights but in others it looks purple. I took a few pics with flash and a few without.


----------



## rx4dsoul

pixiejenna said:
			
		

> I got my bilberry & burgandy in the mail today and couldn't come on a better day since it's raining cats and dogs.
> 
> Bilberry is a hard color to capture IRL it's a really dark rich purple with a blue undertone. It looks almost black in some lights but in others it looks purple. I took a few pics with flash and a few without.



Oh you got matching coin purses. Cute!


----------



## pixiejenna

I am such a sucker for small cases I couldn't resist!


----------



## lily25

sorberry said:


> Hi, I wanted to ask what size is your pliage in that picture? Thanks.



It is the size number 3 http://www.longchamp.com/FRONT/LONGCHAMP/images/content/catalogue/1801389IT/img2.jpg
hth


----------



## tobefetching

pixiejenna said:


> I bought mine at nordies.com you can also enter in your zipcode and it will tell you if any stores near you have it in stock.


 
OMG they restocked it!!! It was not available the last 5 times that I looked. Thanks SO much for making me go look again! Ordered! Woohoo! Birthday/Christmas present for my boss  She was all gaga over my Le Pliage so I set my sights on finding her one in her favorite color, purple, and it was looking pretty unlikely until now. Yay!


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^ glad you were able to get it. This color will sell out fast because it's stunning so good thing you snapped it up now because I'm sure it will be gone when Christmas comes around.


----------



## bittenbythebag

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Oh you got matching coin purses. Cute!



Hi RX!  This ipad version of tPF rocks!  Now I can log on more often.  Even though other bags has captured my fancy currently, I still have my LC LE's and they are like my comfort bags.  . See you around!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bittenbythebag said:
			
		

> Hi RX!  This ipad version of tPF rocks!  Now I can log on more often.  Even though other bags has captured my fancy currently, I still have my LC LE's and they are like my comfort bags.  . See you around!



Hi dear!!! What thread have you been loitering in ? Hehe . Got the tpf app on my iphone for some time already too and yup, very convenient!
Did you try a cuir? Its awesome!


----------



## bittenbythebag

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hi dear!!! What thread have you been loitering in ? Hehe . Got the tpf app on my iphone for some time already too and yup, very convenient!
> Did you try a cuir? Its awesome!



I know!  I have one, the small size. Its so nice.  And its perfect to dress up with charms!  I'm at the LV forums!


----------



## misstrine85

Lulayu said:
			
		

> Peacock?



Yeah, that's it. Thanks


----------



## Lulayu

misstrine85 said:


> Yeah, that's it. Thanks



your welcome


----------



## peace43




----------



## peace43

^^
My new large black Plantes. Very happy with this tote/purse.


----------



## smurfgirl06

I just ordered a size 3 custom le pliage in chocolate with duck blue stripe.  I can't wait the next six weeks until I get it!!!


----------



## arielqueen

Is the Bilberry colour a seasonal or classic colour? The SA told me that it's a seasonal colour but reading this forum, it sounds like it's a classic. Pls clarify. Thanks.


----------



## smurfgirl06

I'm pretty sure Bilberry is a color that's seasonal, but it comes out every fall/winter.  So, while it's not available year-round, it's available every year.


----------



## rx4dsoul

arielqueen said:
			
		

> Is the Bilberry colour a seasonal or classic colour? The SA told me that it's a seasonal colour but reading this forum, it sounds like it's a classic. Pls clarify. Thanks.



Seasonal!


----------



## yangyang

My trustworthy work bag  although I've been kind of rough on it, so I'm hoping to get a plain cored one for work to save this one!


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

OhEmGee I am so excited. I took the plunge and bought two today. I can't stop staring at the Billberry. It's sooooooo cuuuuuite


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

peace43 said:


> ^^
> My new large black Plantes. Very happy with this tote/purse.


Beautiful....it's on my wishlist


----------



## misstrine85

It's gonna rain the rest of the week where I live, so I'll bring my new black LH Planetes to work tomorrow and friday.


----------



## smileglu

What I carry in my Longchamp Planetes Medium Tote


----------



## Haiku

I'm a teensy bit confused about the Le Pliage sizes. When you say 'large', which size is it? Because I checked the LC website and the largest long handled tote seemed to be the 31x30x19cm one. Yet on some other websites, they refer to this size as 'medium'. Is there a larger sized long handled tote than this one?

Sorry if this question has been asked before


----------



## viba424

What are your thoughts on the Le Pliage Pochette? I dont hear much talk about it. 

I just purchased one online, but wondered if its not necessary since like Im sure all of you, have too many other small cosmetic bags already?


----------



## bittenbythebag

viba424 said:
			
		

> What are your thoughts on the Le Pliage Pochette? I dont hear much talk about it.
> 
> I just purchased one online, but wondered if its not necessary since like Im sure all of you, have too many other small cosmetic bags already?



I love mine!  I have the one in Curry color.  I use it to hold stuff I need to bring with me everyday but I can afford to just leave inside the car like extra phone battery, facial wash, you know stuff that just makes your bag heavy.  Its very sturdy and the nylon body is so easy to clean.  I just gave it a bath and it looks new again!  She's the sis of all my bags.  A sidekick if you may call it that.


----------



## omk2010

hi everyone! just want to show my recent purchases...






















ALL TOGETHER NOW!!






thanks for letting me share...


----------



## tobefetching

omk2010 said:
			
		

> hi everyone! just want to show my recent purchases...
> 
> 
> ALL TOGETHER NOW!!
> 
> thanks for letting me share...



Jealous of all that PINK! Lovely collection.


----------



## ms p

omk2010 said:
			
		

> hi everyone! just want to show my recent purchases...
> 
> 
> ALL TOGETHER NOW!!
> 
> thanks for letting me share...



 what color is the bag on the right side 3rd pic? Bordeaux??


----------



## Bunny Muffins

I am officially inspired for my next handbag purchase.  It will be a customized Longchamp!  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Bunny Muffins

Please help,  i have a dilemma. I want to buy a new Le Pliage,  I cannot decide between a mini or a small,  with a short handle.  I am concerned the mini maybe to small,  but if i can have the opinion of someone who has one.  I dont want the small to be too big.  I should add i already have a small with a long handle.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bunny Muffins said:
			
		

> Please help,  i have a dilemma. I want to buy a new Le Pliage,  I cannot decide between a mini or a small,  with a short handle.  I am concerned the mini maybe to small,  but if i can have the opinion of someone who has one.  I dont want the small to be too big.  I should add i already have a small with a long handle.



The "small with the long handle" or small shopper is actually larger than the "small with short handles or type S" .


----------



## Bunny Muffins

Getting my new Longhand tomorrow and will post pictures. So so so excited!


----------



## lilshopaholic

here are my LC bags:




Le Pliage medium long handles in bilberry
Mary Katrantzou for Longchamp Le Pliage medium short handle 
Veau Foulonné medium long handle in mocha 
Le Pliage Cuir large long handle in black
Le Pliage Cuir small in camel
Le Pliage Paris edition medium short handle in navy

Have my eye on the Cuir in burgundy and gun metal.

Heres my le pliage in action


----------



## Miss BB

Bunny Muffins said:


> Please help, i have a dilemma. I want to buy a new Le Pliage, I cannot decide between a mini or a small, with a short handle. I am concerned the mini maybe to small, but if i can have the opinion of someone who has one. I dont want the small to be too big. I should add i already have a small with a long handle.


Hi,
The "S" short handle , small is the one at nordstrom for 98-100.00. (Nordies sometimes calls this the 'mini' but it is actually a small.)
I love this size. I have 3 !!
Here is my turqouise one I used this summer....


----------



## choning

I bought this bag for 50% off... Just love the leather, and is quite light..


----------



## princessinpink

My one and only


----------



## liliyanie

princessinpink said:


> View attachment 1877082
> 
> 
> My one and only




OMG! It's gorgeous!


----------



## kells102

I have 3 le pilages...an olive small short handle, a cranberry large that I used as a book bag in college and my black large that I currently use as my daughters diaper bag!! Love the function and price of long champ!


----------



## Cullinan

I've got several Longchamp purses, but no bags as I haven't found one that ticks the box yet.


----------



## princessinpink

liliyanie said:
			
		

> OMG! It's gorgeous!



Thank u, I get loads of compliments on it


----------



## donnaoh

choning said:


> View attachment 1869542
> 
> I bought this bag for 50% off... Just love the leather, and is quite light..


Wow she's beautiful!!


----------



## Kapster

Hi ladies, I have a few Longchamp items and I love them all... 2 makeup bags, one structured red leather bag, and the nylon bag photographed below:

So, I purchased the nylon bag at Printemps in Paris about 6 years ago. I want to find out some more information about it, since I've never seen anything similar here in the U.S. As you can see, it has 2 expandable panels that can be zipped closed. 

Info from the inner tags:
- White leather embossed tag has the emblem - Longchamp 1948, MADE IN FRANCE
- 2nd tag says: 
0612383
NCA  MON/B2
23022307770

Anybody familiar with it? I'd love to learn more


----------



## ammpt0831

sweetface83 said:


> Croc embossed Longchamp Roseau in Ebene (with my Burberry Nova Check silk scarf to prettify it even more). Somehow it makes my workday so much better!



Do you have a modeling pic of this bag? I would like to have an idea of how big it is before I buy one.  The nearest store to my place is 2.5 hours.


----------



## pixiechic

rx4dsoul said:


> Seasonal!



I was in the Longchamp boutique in Soho (NYC) last week and they had a number of Bilberrys on the rack. I asked the SA about whether it was seasonal or permanent, and his answer was, "Both". He explained that it is a seasonal color that they bring out in the fall, but that they do it _every_ fall. So if you can't find this color in the spring, just wait a few months and it should be back.

That said, my favorite online Le Pliage source (Magnums) does not appear to carry Bilberry this fall, so maybe it's only Longchamp boutiques and the website.


----------



## pixiechic

Here's what I scored in Soho. Isn't the baby Le Pliage Cuir keyring the cutest thing ever?


----------



## rx4dsoul

pixiechic said:
			
		

> Here's what I scored in Soho. Isn't the baby Le Pliage Cuir keyring the cutest thing ever?



Oh my that is toooo cute!!!


----------



## rlzx

hi girls,

does anyone know what color this longchamp is? Really love the color! please help me if u know!

credits to its owner


----------



## pauii

My Longchamp Jute in blue.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rlzx said:


> hi girls,
> 
> does anyone know what color this longchamp is? Really love the color! please help me if u know!
> 
> credits to its owner



It's a bit difficult to tell as the photo seems overbright/overexposed...maybe Beige...


----------



## TooManyTotes

Just a FYI, if anyone is looking at a new le pilage, bloomingdales has their friends and family sale and if you sign up for their email you get an extra 10% off.  So it is 20% then 10% off.  I just ordered a new large tote for $104.


----------



## mdlcal28

My new Legende!! And I thought it would be stiff - its super soft and snoozy!


----------



## plumaplomb

How do spot clean the nylon portion?   Just water and a toothbrush?


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Hello! This is my first time posting a picture so I hope this shows up correctly. Here is my Longchamp Darshan tote that my dad gave me a few months ago


----------



## zaraha

PortlandKelly said:
			
		

> Please welcome my custom Longchamp Le Pliage tote!  I have wanted this bag FOREVER and am thrilled with the way it has turned out!!!!  I plan to mostly use it for flying, placing it under the seat in front of me.  I wanted it to be large enough to hold a handbag, drink, book/magazine, snacks and a sweater/scarf.  It does all of this with ease.  I chose muted colors since bags can get kinda dingy from travel.  Here are the specs and thank you for letting me share my joy!
> Le Pliage Handbag Size 3  (approx 13 x 12.5 x 7.5 inches)
> Main: Black
> Stripe: Chocolate
> Initials: Taupe
> Long handles
> Metallic accessories : Golden
> 
> 
> 
> Filled with my LV Alma/water/snack/mag/pashmina



I love this idea.... Keeping my favorite delicate purse inside LC while traveling.


----------



## nitekoala

Wow looking at all the different colors make me feel like getting another piece of LC.


----------



## thisismelz

Posted this on another thread but I figured I'd share it here too since I still need my initial 10 post ^_^ here goes my longchamps


----------



## BlueLoula

I decided to buy a longchamps !!! Finallyyyyy 

I liked the LM collection black or burgundy 
And the planetes collection everything lol
Need a messenger bag


----------



## bittenbythebag

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I decided to buy a longchamps !!! Finallyyyyy
> 
> I liked the LM collection black or burgundy
> And the planetes collection everything lol
> Need a messenger bag



Congratulations for jumping in.  You will find it very easy to use.  I love my LM rose gold.!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

I just got mine in the mail today.  First of many I think!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

bittenbythebag said:
			
		

> Congratulations for jumping in.  You will find it very easy to use.  I love my LM rose gold.!



I felt in love with the messenger bag from the planetes colle tion lovely !!!! 

I lived in France for almost 15 y and never thought of buying LC lolol now that am far i feel i need one desesparatly !!!! Lolololololololol


----------



## Pazdzernika

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> I just got mine in the mail today.  First of many I think!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906761



Beautiful! May I ask where you got this? (Sorry, I'm so out of the LC loop!) I thought these came out as LE a long time ago. Was it from ebay or a reseller, or is this coming back to stores?


----------



## Pazdzernika

rlzx said:


> hi girls,
> 
> does anyone know what color this longchamp is? Really love the color! please help me if u know!
> 
> credits to its owner



That's a very pretty bag! I'm not an LC-nista but I saw a bag in a very similar colour on a blog - it credited it as "paper/white."  Hopefully one of the more saavy LCers will chime in and confirm or correct me.

http://jetsetmeg.blogspot.com/2010/04/another-look-at-longchamp.html


----------



## vyvyan

pauii said:


> My Longchamp Jute in blue.
> 
> View attachment 1893300


 

wow, i never see this before ; ) nice one!
is that limted??


----------



## vyvyan

lilshopaholic said:


> here are my LC bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Pliage medium long handles in bilberry
> Mary Katrantzou for Longchamp Le Pliage medium short handle
> Veau Foulonné medium long handle in mocha
> Le Pliage Cuir large long handle in black
> Le Pliage Cuir small in camel
> Le Pliage Paris edition medium short handle in navy
> 
> Have my eye on the Cuir in burgundy and gun metal.
> 
> Heres my le pliage in action


 

is the size good to use?

Le Pliage Cuir small in camel , i like the color ;D


----------



## Reihinous

I have 2 Longchamp bags. 
The Gatsby is a present from my father. It's very convenient for going out with its cross-body strap and multi pockets. I use it regularly. 
I bought the Le Pliage on a trip to Korea. I often use it in short-term travel to carry my things because it's light and roomy.


----------



## devoted7

.


----------



## devoted7

Nvm


----------



## pauii

vyvyan said:
			
		

> wow, i never see this before ; ) nice one!
> is that limted??



Yes, I think so.  limited edition from years before.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

I just received a postcard in the mail for 25% off one order from Bloomingdales, and I signed up for the email subscription and was able to stack the extra 10% off my order. Yay!  the only downside is the LP's that I wanted are on back order so I just have to wait for them to arrive. I don't mind since I got the large tote for $97.88 and the medium for $84.38.


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Pazdzernika said:
			
		

> Beautiful! May I ask where you got this? (Sorry, I'm so out of the LC loop!) I thought these came out as LE a long time ago. Was it from ebay or a reseller, or is this coming back to stores?



Hi. Actually I ordered it through eBay. ShopinFrance is the lady I purchased it from.


----------



## Pazdzernika

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Hi. Actually I ordered it through eBay. ShopinFrance is the lady I purchased it from.



Ah, thanks! I hear loads of good things about ShopinFrance on this forum! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## wai_ling

HI, I was confusing with some colors..
Should i take Peacock, Duckblue or grqaphite?
Which color looks nicer?


----------



## wai_ling

gabbby said:


> My go-to red pilage that I got in Mexico (duty-free plus 30% off or something and yes, made in France) so I think I paid $70! The corners are starting to rip but so far, it's been going strong since 2006. It looks small in the picture but it's medium with long handles. The smaller top-handles are cute but I don't know if they are too small for me. The light green one is the smallest. I'm 5'5".



Halo..can i know what is the color for 3rd picture?? Thanks


----------



## misstrine85

wai_ling said:
			
		

> HI, I was confusing with some colors..
> Should i take Peacock, Duckblue or grqaphite?
> Which color looks nicer?



I have peacock and it's really beautiful.


----------



## rx4dsoul

wai_ling said:
			
		

> HI, I was confusing with some colors..
> Should i take Peacock, Duckblue or grqaphite?
> Which color looks nicer?



All nice colors...the duck blue will be the more intense of these three...


----------



## DD840

My new Longchamp Victoire bag in lacquered Burgundy that I just bought in NYC


----------



## princessinpink

DD840 said:
			
		

> My new Longchamp Victoire bag in lacquered Burgundy that I just bought in NYC



It's beautiful! Congrats


----------



## bagsloveme

is just beginning.  Here are my 2 Le Pliages in camel.  Pictured are the medium and large short handle bags.


----------



## zaraha

bagsloveme said:
			
		

> is just beginning.  Here are my 2 Le Pliages in camel.  Pictured are the medium and large short handle bags.



Nice!!


----------



## zaraha

zaraha said:
			
		

> Nice!!



My custom order longchamp arrived all the way from Paris....  it is super spacious I can fit my Chanel chevron in there  sorry I posted here I can't post directly to this thread


----------



## bagfasyon

I love Longchamp bags! I think I have 5 different sizes and colors of it. What i like about it is you can put a lot of stuff inside and good for travelling. I don't like the short handled ones because i always like it on  my shoulders. I just had one bad experience with this bag. Of coarse in the Philippines, there lots of strategic ways of snatching or stealing. And this bag is easily ripped by a sharp razor and i did not feel anything. This is did not just happen to me but also to my friend who is also using longchamp. I think they really target longchamps since they can easily slash it. Anyways I was so disappointed with what happened because this bag is also expensive.


----------



## bagfasyon

bagfasyon said:
			
		

> i love longchamp bags! I think i have 5 different sizes and colors of it. What i like about it is you can put a lot of stuff inside and good for travelling. I don't like the short handled ones because i always like it on  my shoulders. I just had one bad experience with this bag. Of coarse in the philippines, there lots of strategic ways of snatching or stealing. And this bag is easily ripped by a sharp razor and i did not feel anything. This is did not just happen to me but also to my friend who is also using longchamp. I think they really target longchamps since they can easily slash it. Anyways i was so disappointed with what happened because this bag is also expensive.


----------



## zaraha

OMG horrible, I guess I will not get another longchump again.  I'm sorry this happens to you.


----------



## BlueLoula

Hello ladies  

I bought le pliage small burgundy and medium black ... Am thinking to buy some more !! Like a lot the duke blue and red !!! 
Need some colors !!! But how do u organise ur stuff ???
Can you help me ?? Its like we have to have pockets inside the bag???


----------



## itsuko

My very first Longchamp is a clutch bag bought quite some years ago.



The second one is a satchel bought last year. The colour looks actually lighter than in the photo shown here. It is in the colour of bilberry, which is more like purple.


----------



## _mimo_

itsuko said:


> My very first Longchamp is a clutch bag bought quite some years ago.
> View attachment 1928556
> 
> 
> The second one is a satchel bought last year. The colour looks actually lighter than in the photo shown here. It is in the colour of bilberry, which is more like purple.
> View attachment 1928557



This a breath of fresh air, Longchamp is not only a Le Pliage line.


----------



## bagfasyon

zaraha said:
			
		

> OMG horrible, I guess I will not get another longchump again.  I'm sorry this happens to you.



Well it also depends where you go .


----------



## bagfasyon

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Hello ladies
> 
> I bought le pliage small burgundy and medium black ... Am thinking to buy some more !! Like a lot the duke blue and red !!!
> Need some colors !!! But how do u organise ur stuff ???
> Can you help me ?? Its like we have to have pockets inside the bag???



Here in the philippines you can buy bag organizers in any department store . Bag organizer has storage for different types of things which you can put inside ur bag like pockets for ballpen, wallet , brush etc ....


----------



## BlueLoula

bagfasyon said:


> Here in the philippines you can buy bag organizers in any department store . Bag organizer has storage for different types of things which you can put inside ur bag like pockets for ballpen, wallet , brush etc ....



i wish i could find one !!


----------



## BlueLoula

Finallyyy bought my lc duck blue long hand medium ! Love it very much ,,,,,, need the burgundy next !!!


----------



## _mimo_

here's my gun metal







off-topic:

Let's push to have Longchamp sub-forum here in PF, let's all be active in all Longchamp threads.


----------



## jailnurse93

_mimo_ said:


> here's my gun metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off-topic:
> 
> Let's push to have Longchamp sub-forum here in PF, let's all be active in all Longchamp threads.


 
Oh, sigh, that is a lovely bag; beautiful leather!


----------



## Mariapia

BlueLoula said:


> i wish i could find one !!


Try Tintamar. They have bag organizers in all colours.
They have a website.


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Try Tintamar. They have bag organizers in all colours.
> They have a website.


www.tintamar.com


----------



## _mimo_

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> Oh, sigh, that is a lovely bag; beautiful leather!



Thank you! The leather is buttery soft and love to hug it always.


----------



## mercylurkergirl

_mimo_ said:


> here's my gun metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off-topic:
> 
> Let's push to have Longchamp sub-forum here in PF, let's all be active in all Longchamp threads.



This picture pushed me over the edge...
Sooo pretty.

Thankfully, Bloomingdales helped with their sale on Monday afternoon.  Waiting for a shipping confirmation.


----------



## chicha414

here's my new le pliage in black (my first longchamp bag).  i'm thinking about exchanging it for a different color (bought it at nordstrom---made in china)   ;-(


----------



## redskynight

chicha414 said:


> here's my new le pliage in black (my first longchamp bag).  i'm thinking about exchanging it for a different color (bought it at nordstrom---made in china)   ;-(
> 
> View attachment 1938474



When did they start making them in China? Mines made in France.


----------



## rx4dsoul

redskynight said:
			
		

> When did they start making them in China? Mines made in France.



Since  a few years ago.


----------



## chicha414

redskynight said:


> When did they start making them in China? Mines made in France.



Im not sure when.  I checked out two nordstroms, but most of their le pliage bags are made in china.  The only made in france one that i saw was a beige color.  There is a thread here, you can search for it, that is all about this.  I read that some people that even bought their bags in france got made in china ones.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chicha414 said:


> Im not sure when.  I checked out two nordstroms, but most of their le pliage bags are made in china.  The only made in france one that i saw was a beige color.  There is a thread here, you can search for it, that is all about this.  I read that some people that even bought their bags in france got made in china ones.



All the Longchamp products, be it the nylon ones or the leather ones or of other material are now made in different countries. Aside from France, there are factories in China, Tunisia and 2 other new countries.


----------



## serene

I decided to get this one next


----------



## redskynight

chicha414 said:


> Im not sure when.  I checked out two nordstroms, but most of their le pliage bags are made in china.  The only made in france one that i saw was a beige color.  There is a thread here, you can search for it, that is all about this.  I read that some people that even bought their bags in france got made in china ones.



That's crazy... off to find the thread!


----------



## BlueLoula

I added le pliage long hand in brown color size 3 to my little collection hehehe i loved it ..... Its raining so much here that all i thk about is using the le pliage just amazingggggggggg how water resistant it is !!!


----------



## seton

serene said:


> I decided to get this one next




the roseau is a classic


----------



## diva1029

_mimo_ said:
			
		

> here's my gun metal
> 
> off-topic:
> 
> Let's push to have Longchamp sub-forum here in PF, let's all be active in all Longchamp threads.



I love this! Is this the leather or coated canvas? I am new to Longchamp & I love how roomy & stylish it is. I thought I would only want one until I saw this one. I will post my bag shortly.


----------



## diva1029

Hi! I'm new to Longchamp. Here's my bag in coated canvas rose gold.


----------



## _mimo_

diva1029 said:


> Hi! I'm new to Longchamp. Here's my bag in coated canvas rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 1949525



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## diva1029

_mimo_ said:
			
		

> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you! Next purchase will be the Cuir like you have I hope. Love it!


----------



## _mimo_

diva1029 said:


> Thank you! Next purchase will be the Cuir like you have I hope. Love it!



That's great! Hope you can share it here as soon as you have it.


----------



## diva1029

_mimo_ said:
			
		

> That's great! Hope you can share it here as soon as you have it.



Will do!


----------



## chryssa33

Hello all!
This is my Longchamp collection!


----------



## bakeacookie

Here's my collection! 

I first found the leather bag up front at Goodwill. Can anyone tell me about this bag? 

After giving in a little tlc and a good clean it's one of my favorite bags. 
Then I had to get different sized Le Pilages for various outings.


----------



## _mimo_

chryssa33 said:


> Hello all!
> This is my Longchamp collection!



OMG! That Gloucester bag is sooo beautiful!


----------



## chryssa33

_mimo_ said:


> OMG! That Gloucester bag is sooo beautiful!



Thank you! It's my longchamp favourite! Well, that and the dressier Legende


----------



## kucingmeowmeow

Hello there.. i am newbie... 
This year i bought my first lc le pliage beg after read the review n watch video in utube. the first 1 bought is lc lepliage medium long handle and lm metal large...both on the same time..later i bought the small size short handel le pliage..now i wanna collect more n more..n hope when my first trip to France i got enough money to buy a lot of lc bags..


----------



## seton

So many Longchamp threads on the first page. I cant believe we dont have a Longchamp subforum yet.


----------



## sourapril

How come Longchamp is not under Premier designers thread? We talk so much about it here! Whoever is maintaining this forum, can you please create one for all the Longchamp lovers? Thanks!


----------



## _mimo_

seton said:


> So many Longchamp threads on the first page. I cant believe we dont have a Longchamp subforum yet.



Ditto. I know right.



> How come Longchamp is not under Premier designers thread? We talk so much about it here! Whoever is maintaining this forum, can you please create one for all the Longchamp lovers? Thanks!



I've already been told that there's not much "traffic" for Longchamp to be considered to have a sub-forum. wtf? 


OFF-TOPIC:

Visit guys the GOT FEEDBACK section > longchamp... thread

Let's petition to have a Longchamp sub-forum there.


----------



## lumz

I only have two large le Pliage in different color.


----------



## VanillaLV

My New York Edition & Paris Edition Le Pliage bags ! 




My Bilberry & Open tote short handle Le pliage




I love how its so easy to fold them up and it doesn't take much space in my closet or in my luggage when I need to use the Large overnight bags.


----------



## VanillaLV

My Le Pliage bags are my most used bags in my handbag collection. I love them to bits ! 
They are so lightweight and what I consider my rain & snow bag !


----------



## pkkatalina

My first Longchamp and it's the leather Au Sultan satchel. Took it out for a spin today, wondering if I could deal with the "no shoulder strap" deal.  Interestingly, it didn't tire me out when shopping. I'm SO happy with this handbag, the leather, the lightness of it, the hardware, the equestrian mofit on the silky lining - everything!  Problem is, now I want one in Black too! 

I do want the LM now - making a list. If money were no object, I'd probably buy the entire line.

Note: I found this thread by doing a search on the Longchamp LM.  We DO need our own designated Longchamp place!


----------



## pavilion

Longchamp cosmetic pouch


----------



## faye86

_mimo_ said:


> Ditto. I know right.
> 
> 
> 
> I've already been told that there's not much "traffic" for Longchamp to be considered to have a sub-forum. wtf?
> 
> 
> OFF-TOPIC:
> 
> Visit guys the GOT FEEDBACK section > longchamp... thread
> 
> Let's petition to have a Longchamp sub-forum there.



 How can I join for the petition? I'm a big fan too... So I'd love to have longchamp sub forum


----------



## _mimo_

faye86 said:


> How can I join for the petition? I'm a big fan too... So I'd love to have longchamp sub forum



Just go to this link.

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/longchamp-490703-6.html

Its a thread in FEEDBACK section entitled longchamp where we can petition to have a lonchamp sub forum.


----------



## cou cou

here is mine


----------



## faye86

_mimo_ said:


> Just go to this link.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/longchamp-490703-6.html
> 
> Its a thread in FEEDBACK section entitled longchamp where we can petition to have a lonchamp sub forum.



Posted! thanks for the link =)


----------



## cou cou

my longchamp


----------



## cou cou

some more


----------



## faye86

cou cou said:


> some more



I love the pink make up pouch  yeayyyy....


----------



## bejnzina

Here are my beauties!!  ecrypter.com/signature/picture.jpg


----------



## bejnzina

I just love them!!!


----------



## kobe939

Initially I wanted to purchase the large with long handle in slate, I was able to find one that is made in France locally. However when I went over to the store I saw this color and fell in love even the style is not what I wanted to buy in the first place. 


Can someone please ID this color for me? The SA said this is not a classic color whereas slate/taupe is, I can get that later. 
Also, this one iis made in France too. I went through a lot of bag to find the one that is made in France. I would say 80% that I saw are made in china. The ones that are made in China feel different than the ones from France. The inside feels more rubbery, not as soft.

Thank you and please also let me know if this is a classic or seasonal color.


----------



## MsBusyBee

love all of the bags that are being posted.


----------



## jess236

I'm liking this Longchamp LM Jacquard tote (the canvas one with the green stripe in the middle) but haven't seen it IRL yet.  Does anyone have one or have any opinions about it? 

http://www.longchamp.com/en/lm-women-255.html


----------



## lanit

Here are two of my favorites:














lanit said:


> I have two Pliages (large, coral and lilac) and one fabulous orange leather Veau Foulonné . I am looking for more Longchamp admirers.
> Edited to correct: I also have a favorite Longchamp cross body pouch I wear at least three to four times a week. It has been a go-to bag for three years now.


----------



## lshcat

cou cou said:


> some more




I love that picture!


----------



## chicha414

Here's my second Le Pliage bag, the Mini Fold-Up Tote in Bordeaux.  

Got it at such a good deal at Bloomingdales last month.  I used a mystery savings coupon worth 40% off, so I only paid $60 + tax (oh, and free shipping!).  I just had to get it!   

It is pretty small, but I love it.  Although Made in China, the inside does not feel rubbery at all.

I love Longchamp!!!  I'm definitely buying more in the future!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobe939 said:


> Initially I wanted to purchase the large with long handle in slate, I was able to find one that is made in France locally. However when I went over to the store I saw this color and fell in love even the style is not what I wanted to buy in the first place.
> 
> 
> Can someone please ID this color for me? The SA said this is not a classic color whereas slate/taupe is, I can get that later.
> Also, this one iis made in France too. I went through a lot of bag to find the one that is made in France. I would say 80% that I saw are made in china. The ones that are made in China feel different than the ones from France. The inside feels more rubbery, not as soft.
> 
> Thank you and please also let me know if this is a classic or seasonal color.



Cyclamen Spring/Summer 2011 at first glance


----------



## Lylmee

Here is my latest one. Bought it just a week ago at Longchamp in Vegas. Hubby bought it as a apology gift bc he forgot his wallet after driving half way to vegas , which was 1.5 hrs or 200 miles down the drain in my car. So I got a purse out of him lol.. 

There was a whole wall of 50% off that particular weekend OMG can't believe my eyes!! Picked up this Au Sultan  totally love it!


----------



## Renujean

I love Longchamp bags, (also work there) &#9492;(^o^)&#9496; and this just came in to the store. It was already on sale, and with my employee discount... total steal.

As soon as I bought it, I transferred all my contents into my new 1745 Legende in Beige, I love this design. Already took it for a spin.


----------



## JennyErin

Just received my first Longchamp Le Pliage yesterday, figured it would be a great bag for going out with the kids, love how light weight it is!


----------



## Mariapia

Great choice, JennyErin!
You will love it!


----------



## Renujean

JennyErin said:


> Just received my first Longchamp Le Pliage yesterday, figured it would be a great bag for going out with the kids, love how light weight it is!



Beautiful LE, it's even sturdier than the normal pliage.


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks ladies!


----------



## zippy14u

Just authenticated...Found this Longchamp  by "Me Company" today. (Garden Foo satchel) Very much like a Speedy 35 in size.


----------



## Mariapia

zippy14u said:


> Just authenticated...Found this Longchamp  by "Me Company" today. (Garden Foo satchel) Very much like a Speedy 35 in size.



Wow! 
How come I have never seen this one anywhere?
It's gorgeous!


----------



## zippy14u

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> How come I have never seen this one anywhere?
> It's gorgeous!


Thread #50 also has a bag done for Longchamp by the "Me Company".


----------



## schmurse

My only Longchamp bag that my aunt got me as a gift years ago. I love it but don't use it much because its smaller than what I usually use. Can anyone give me any information on this? I don't know what year or season or line it's from. I'm happy that it has the Made in France tag on the inside though 

I can't wait to add the Le Pliage Cuir to my tiny collection!!


----------



## Mariapia

zippy14u said:


> Thread #50 also has a bag done for Longchamp by the "Me Company".



Thank you!


----------



## Malla Y

this is the le pliage i take to office today, since i am in an open space right now, it's not convinient to stand up and have a picture for the whole bag,
so just a picture of "what in my bag"

it's a regular pliage in large size with long strap, in side of the bag, you can see there is a lesportsac makeup bag and a blue coach bracelate as wallet and my ipod shuffle on the inside small pocket.


----------



## sergsnpresh

Here's my two babies 







Longchamp Planetes bought in December 2011






Longchamp Le Pliage Apache Limited Edition from the 2011 Fall/Winter collection bought in October 2012 and it was on sale and the last stock too!


----------



## Oliveandchloe

I just bought my first Longchamp Le Pliage tote - going to pick it up from my package delivery center today and post pics later


----------



## longchamp25

DUCATI1098 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> can I find out what is the model name/number for the below LongChamp Bag? & how much is it selling for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> D1098



That's the Planètes Hobo Bag in white , USD 245.00 !


----------



## Cinnamon718

Here's my little family: 2 Pliages in Black and Fushia, and 1 Med Cosmetic case in Bilberry that I don't use anymore cuz it's too small. If anyone's interested in it LMK...I'm in Canada.


----------



## iamginny

I've just gotten mine by today! I'm so happy with it. It's my first Longchamp. Great to join you guys here!


----------



## shellyma

My new-to-me Longchamp. Love it!!


----------



## Lylmee

shellyma said:
			
		

> My new-to-me Longchamp. Love it!!



That is cute love the color!!


----------



## Lylmee

iamginny said:
			
		

> I've just gotten mine by today! I'm so happy with it. It's my first Longchamp. Great to join you guys here!


Great choice!!! I got the white one, n what I love the most about it is it doesn't get dirty!!! It's still pure white as a sheep!! Gotta love Longchamp quality! Enjoy!! ;D


----------



## Ginly

Nice color



doreenjoy said:


> Here is a group shot of some of my Les Pliages custom totes and accessories. I'll take a family photo as soon as my new Medium sized one arrives from France.
> 
> I love them for traveling, too. So practical!


----------



## Lylmee

My gatsby messenger


----------



## Lylmee

Longchamp Gatsby


----------



## Lylmee

Longchamp LM line


----------



## Lylmee

Longchamp au sultan




Longchamp vintage wallet


----------



## iamginny

Lylmee said:


> Longchamp LM line
> 
> View attachment 2055013



This is so pretty!!!!!!!!!! Thanks I really love the LM line because of it durability toward grease and water! gotta love it so much. Love your color!


----------



## Lylmee

iamginny said:
			
		

> This is so pretty!!!!!!!!!! Thanks I really love the LM line because of it durability toward grease and water! gotta love it so much. Love your color!



Thanks Ginny!!  At first I thought it will get dirty real fast bc of the white but really I've been carrying it daily for a summer straight and it haven't changed color!!! And yes u r absolutely right!! it's waterproof!


----------



## johannamaria

Here's my Longchamp collection Love love love the bags!!!
Thanks for letting me share x


----------



## johannamaria

And here is the rest of the Fam


----------



## pixiejenna

cou cou said:


> my longchamp




Ooo I like the stripy one on top, is it also nylon it looks like wool or some other similar material.


----------



## Zannah

johannamaria said:


> And here is the rest of the Fam



Pretty collection! What color is the smaller orange one on the left and the big travel bag in the back? Thanks!!


----------



## johannamaria

Zannah said:


> Pretty collection! What color is the smaller orange one on the left and the big travel bag in the back? Thanks!!



I think the small pilage color is called paprika
The blue grey-ish color is called chardon (color from 2009)

Ive got them a long time ago don't know if the exact color is still available.
Hope this was helpfull 
Nice day x


----------



## limesmoothie

cou cou said:


> my longchamp



Hi

Can I ask about the grey one? Was it a limited edition? Never seen one, its so stylish.


----------



## Morisa

johannamaria said:


> Here's my Longchamp collection Love love love the bags!!!
> Thanks for letting me share x



What is the little blue one in the front?  The black one behind it looks like the Pouchette, but the blue one looks like a mini-pouchette?


----------



## johannamaria

Morisa said:


> What is the little blue one in the front?  The black one behind it looks like the Pouchette, but the blue one looks like a mini-pouchette?



The little blue one in front is also called a pochette you have them in different sizes this is the small one


----------



## Morisa

johannamaria said:


> The little blue one in front is also called a pochette you have them in different sizes this is the small one



Neat!  I've only seen them in the larger size and the coin purse size at Nordies.  What can you fit in the smaller pouchette?


----------



## johannamaria

Morisa said:


> Neat!  I've only seen them in the larger size and the coin purse size at Nordies.  What can you fit in the smaller pouchette?



You can put you're make up in it, but I use the bigger one (black) for my make up and the smaller one I put my jewelery in when im travelling..
All my rings earings necklaces hair clips fits in it


----------



## ic_locon

Hi, everyone! This is my first post on forum.purseblog.com EVER!
I'd just like to post a picture of my one and only Longchamp Le Pliage large, long handles in Graphite. I got this on September 2012 at the Hong Kong International Airport on our way home from our family vacation. 
This bag is oh so useful. You can fold it up, take it out in the rain and it has a zipper so all your things are safe and sound. The down side, though, is that, after awhile, it got holes in the corners.
I have a base shaper that helps keep the bag looking nice.


----------



## Blueboxes

Can I ask where you can find the LC still made in France ? I live in Sydney and always wanted one, but the prospect of made in china doesn't appeal. David Jones ? Hunters Leather ?


----------



## Mariapia

Blueboxes said:


> Can I ask where you can find the LC still made in France ? I live in Sydney and always wanted one, but the prospect of made in china doesn't appeal. David Jones ? Hunters Leather ?



I think that very few LC are made in France now.
Even the leather ones!
Among all the Le Pliage I saw in a shop a few days ago, only one was French made....
You have to phone the boutique and ask them....


----------



## Morisa

LC experts -- how well does the large le pliage hold up if you load it down with 2 or 3 heavy 2.5" binders plus a laptop?  Would you need a base shaper to prevent the bag from sagging?


----------



## 0102030405

Morisa said:


> LC experts -- how well does the large le pliage hold up if you load it down with 2 or 3 heavy 2.5" binders plus a laptop?  Would you need a base shaper to prevent the bag from sagging?



Have you heard of the Planetes line? It's like the Le Pliage, there are the same sizes, but the handles are the same colour as the bag. Also, the nylon is coated and doesn't sag. Ever. I have the medium size and it looks much more structured than the Le Pliage and it's only slightly more expensive. You should check it out!


----------



## Zannah

johannamaria said:


> I think the small pilage color is called paprika
> The blue grey-ish color is called chardon (color from 2009)
> 
> Ive got them a long time ago don't know if the exact color is still available.
> Hope this was helpfull
> Nice day x



Yes very helpful! I've been looking at paprika a lot lately and I really like your picture of it. Thank you so much!


----------



## Morisa

0102030405 said:


> Have you heard of the Planetes line? It's like the Le Pliage, there are the same sizes, but the handles are the same colour as the bag. Also, the nylon is coated and doesn't sag. Ever. I have the medium size and it looks much more structured than the Le Pliage and it's only slightly more expensive. You should check it out!



Do the Planetes bags fold up like the le pliage?


----------



## johannamaria

Zannah said:


> Yes very helpful! I've been looking at paprika a lot lately and I really like your picture of it. Thank you so much!



Youre so welcome


----------



## Blueboxes

Has anybody bought from here ? Are the authentic ?

Thanks 

xxx


----------



## Blueboxes

Are the planetes made in France ?


----------



## 0102030405

Blueboxes said:


> Are the planetes made in France ?



Mine is not, no. its made in tunisia.

However, I wasnt terribly worried about it and I wouldnt really expect them to make their nylon bags in france...


----------



## Lylmee

Blueboxes said:


> Can I ask where you can find the LC still made in France ? I live in Sydney and always wanted one, but the prospect of made in china doesn't appeal. David Jones ? Hunters Leather ?



I live in CA and most of the Longchamp bags that I got are from France even my most recent purchase from the boutique Lonchamp in Las Vegas. From my knowledge the only ones that are mostly made in china are the Le pliage lines. However special edition of le pliages are made from France. All of the leather ones are made in France as stated in the leather tag inside


----------



## Lylmee

Just came in the mail today 

I jumped out of joy unpacking the package!

This is The 60th anniversary edition LM canvas from Longchamp


----------



## 0102030405

Morisa said:


> Do the Planetes bags fold up like the le pliage?



Not as much, no. They fold flat, and then the handles can fold onto the bag, but not as small as Le Pliage can. But that's because of the thicker body of the bag. It's a tradeoff.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Blueboxes said:


> Can I ask where you can find the LC still made in France ? I live in Sydney and always wanted one, but the prospect of made in china doesn't appeal. David Jones ? Hunters Leather ?



Hi, I live in Sydney too! I bought my Planetes last year from the QVB Longchamp store. They had to order it in as it was out of stock, but fortunately it was a MIF. Just letting you know it is still possible to get one!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lylmee said:
			
		

> I live in CA and most of the Longchamp bags that I got are from France even my most recent purchase from the boutique Lonchamp in Las Vegas. From my knowledge the only ones that are mostly made in china are the Le pliage lines. However special edition of le pliages are made from France. All of the leather ones are made in France as stated in the leather tag inside



Even leather ones  such as the Pliage Cuir CAN be made in China .


----------



## Lylmee

rx4dsoul said:


> Even leather ones  such as the Pliage Cuir CAN be made in China .



Yes possibly! I can only speak for shops here in southern Calif but I am not sure the rest of the world. But mostly here in CA the leather ones( even pliage cuir)  are usually made in France from what I've seen.


----------



## CarPer

My le Pliage made in France. I really like the idea of the long strap that allowes me to wear it cross body. The fabric is totally different then in the traditional. Now I have to wait for a spring to come


----------



## CarPer

Lylmee said:
			
		

> Yes possibly! I can only speak for shops here in southern Calif but I am not sure the rest of the world. But mostly here in CA the leather ones( even pliage cuir)  are usually made in France from what I've seen.



I have two cross body leather and they are made in China unfortunatelly. And two other les Pliages also made in China.


----------



## piggydoll

awwww CarPer, I just browsed thru longchamp website and saw ur bag.
isn't it just lovely .........
Do you mind sharing your opinion on this bag cos I am thinking of getting one too.
worse come to the worse i will stick to the "old" planetes


----------



## Lylmee

CarPer said:


> My le Pliage made in France. I really like the idea of the long strap that allowes me to wear it cross body. The fabric is totally different then in the traditional. Now I have to wait for a spring to come



Omg this is soo cute!! I was looking at this just two days ago in the Bloomingdales website and I thought it was cute, glad to see it again in this forum! Great choice


----------



## Lylmee

CarPer said:


> I have two cross body leather and they are made in China unfortunatelly. And two other les Pliages also made in China.



I get ya carper, I have a LM tote that was made in China as well but I still think the quality is there, maybe they r just trying to mass produce it at more of low cost way.. But I agree I would want at least the leather ones to be made in France!


----------



## CarPer

I am very happy to have it . Thank you,

The fabric is actually like a linen with embroidered "Made by Longchamp". I am just thinking if it will not get dirty easily. Well, we will see. The belt is actually a bit short. When I put it crossbody it lends quite high even though i am rather petite. But for me it is enough that I can fold it because I am not planing to wear it as a general bag. More like a shopping bag just to have it as a help .

And it has a short/small handles so it is impossible to wear it as a tote


----------



## _mimo_

CarPer said:


> My le Pliage made in France. I really like the idea of the long strap that allowes me to wear it cross body. The fabric is totally different then in the traditional. Now I have to wait for a spring to come



So cute! 

I hope they made it coated canvas style so that less worry for dirt. 

off-topic:

dont forget to petition for the Longchamp sub-forum 

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/longchamp-490703-8.html


----------



## 0102030405

Lylmee said:


> I get ya carper, I have a LM tote that was made in China as well but I still think the quality is there, maybe they r just trying to mass produce it at more of low cost way.. But I agree I would want at least the leather ones to be made in France!



you have a point here. What most people dont understand is that places like france, italy, US, etc dont even have the factories or the technology or the low cost work to make all of the thousands of bags they sell.

If you wanted all of the longchamps made in france, it would be much more expensive. You would easy be paying twice as much for le pliage.

As well, not everything made in china is bad. it depends on the money they have to use on materials instead of paying for a european/north american cost of living for their workers.

Sorry its off topic, but I feel like it needed to be said.


----------



## zaraha

0102030405 said:
			
		

> you have a point here. What most people dont understand is that places like france, italy, US, etc dont even have the factories or the technology or the low cost work to make all of the thousands of bags they sell.
> 
> If you wanted all of the longchamps made in france, it would be much more expensive. You would easy be paying twice as much for le pliage.
> 
> As well, not everything made in china is bad. it depends on the money they have to use on materials instead of paying for a european/north american cost of living for their workers.
> 
> Sorry its off topic, but I feel like it needed to be said.



Totally agree, labor cost is higher here in USA or EUROPE vs China. JMHO I do love longchump


----------



## Blueboxes

Maybe it's because I am from Europe, and I love things made in Europe...to me I would like my Longchamps to be made in France. We pay for a French brand after all. To me, made in china, cheapens the brand and quality is just never the same. But that's just my opinion, I wouldn't buy a German Car made in South Africa either ( VW), lol


----------



## PrincessD

I'm finally in the club! I almost bought one but was held back when I found out it was made in China, but the SA said they're no longer made in France. Bf decided to buy it anyways because I was destroying my Burberry packable tote lol!


----------



## SuziAck

FYI Longchamp sale now at Rue La La!  I love mine.


----------



## Kajleen

shellyma said:


> View attachment 2053440
> 
> 
> My new-to-me Longchamp. Love it!!



Can I ask you which size is it? Large or medium? And did you buy it online?


----------



## shellyma

It is a medium long handle. I bought it on eBay with the original receipt.


----------



## VanillaLV

Sharing a pic of my 6th Longchamp piece and my first in Planetes (ebony). Picked this up while on holiday in Paris last Christmas. I love the brown ! 

And my 7th piece which is my first Longchamp cosmetic bag in Paprika. The orange is gorgeous it reminds me of Hermes. It goes well with my LV items.  

Something about Longchamp it just makes you want MORE ! Heehee I'm hoping they make a sub forum for Longchamp soon.


----------



## faye86

Kajleen said:


> Can I ask you which size is it? Large or medium? And did you buy it online?



Hi... From the picure i think it is large with long handle in cyclamen color or maybe fuschia. If you get a chance to go to longchamp outlet, you might be able to spot it there.


----------



## faye86

VanillaLV said:


> Sharing a pic of my 6th Longchamp piece and my first in Planetes (ebony). Picked this up while on holiday in Paris last Christmas. I love the brown !
> 
> And my 7th piece which is my first Longchamp cosmetic bag in Paprika. The orange is gorgeous it reminds me of Hermes. It goes well with my LV items.
> 
> Something about Longchamp it just makes you want MORE ! Heehee I'm hoping they make a sub forum for Longchamp soon.
> 
> View attachment 2086591



Congratulation... I really hope that there will be longchamp sub forum too. *finger crossed*  sooner will be better


----------



## JennyErin

VanillaLV said:


> Sharing a pic of my 6th Longchamp piece and my first in Planetes (ebony). Picked this up while on holiday in Paris last Christmas. I love the brown !
> 
> And my 7th piece which is my first Longchamp cosmetic bag in Paprika. The orange is gorgeous it reminds me of Hermes. It goes well with my LV items.
> 
> Something about Longchamp it just makes you want MORE ! Heehee I'm hoping they make a sub forum for Longchamp soon.
> 
> View attachment 2086591



That sure is gorgeous! I agree with you about the sub forum and how addicting Longchamp is! I've got bag number two on the way, I just discovered Longchamp in January


----------



## esselle

Just want to chime in here -- I have 3 Longchamp LePliage's in 3 different sizes. Two are made in China and one is made in France. They were all purchased within the last three years I think. The two made in China are from Paris and Hong Kong. The funny thing is that they have held up BETTER than the one made in France. The nylon material just feels sturdier so the holes at the bottom corners have not formed yet. The one that's made in France was purchased in Miami and formed holes pretty quickly. In this case, made in China was better for me


----------



## VanillaLV

JennyErin said:


> That sure is gorgeous! I agree with you about the sub forum and how addicting Longchamp is! I've got bag number two on the way, I just discovered Longchamp in January





faye86 said:


> Congratulation... I really hope that there will be longchamp sub forum too. *finger crossed*  sooner will be better [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks JennyErin & Faye ! Crossing my fingers and toes and crossing all the straps of my longchamps LOL that there is a subforum soon !


----------



## VanillaLV

Thanks JennyErin & Faye ! Crossing my fingers and toes and crossing all the straps of my longchamps LOL that there is a subforum soon !


----------



## 50n1a

I have 2. The small one in black with the short handle and the large one in an ash navy? with the short handle. Don't know the model names. I love Longchamp too as it is light, waterproof and affordable but I get holes in the bottom corners...


----------



## judygao23

oh, I don't have my camera handy but I just wanted to say I love Longchamps!
I have a Lepliage in large and a Lepliage messenger....

I think we should have a Longchamp subforum!


----------



## JennyErin

Just received my second Longchamp, large tote in deep red, love it!!!


----------



## EmmieMc

Just bought this today in grey on clearance at Von Maur. Paid less than half price!! Does anyone know what season it is from? I assume it was a return. 
emmie
http://www.longchamp.com/en/longchamp-4x4-2923789-2-600612.html


----------



## pauii

Using my Jute today.


----------



## Msbuffy100

Blueboxes said:
			
		

> Maybe it's because I am from Europe, and I love things made in Europe...to me I would like my Longchamps to be made in France. We pay for a French brand after all. To me, made in china, cheapens the brand and quality is just never the same. But that's just my opinion, I wouldn't buy a German Car made in South Africa either ( VW), lol



ITA.  I've been looking at the Longchamp crossbody bags because I have a long torso and they have the longest strap.  Anyways, I really wanted a black one but was at Nordstrom's and th SA showed me a light brown leather one.  It was made in France at $390.  I went home, was unsure of the purchase and bought the black canvas one from LC online.(was unavailable in store)  Needless to say it is nearly the same bag but made in China.  Same price and everything.  It really confuses me that they sell bags for such a high price that are made in China.  If I wanted that I would just buy a coach for a fraction of the cost.  Also, is it just me or do the zippers and zipper pulls seem cheap? On both bags they don't seem anywhere near my other bags by other brands made in France.  I sure hope it lasts.


----------



## theocarina

Msbuffy100 said:


> ITA.  I've been looking at the Longchamp crossbody bags because I have a long torso and they have the longest strap.  Anyways, I really wanted a black one but was at Nordstrom's and th SA showed me a light brown leather one.  It was made in France at $390.  I went home, was unsure of the purchase and bought the black canvas one from LC online.(was unavailable in store)  Needless to say it is nearly the same bag but made in China.  Same price and everything.  It really confuses me that they sell bags for such a high price that are made in China.  If I wanted that I would just buy a coach for a fraction of the cost.  Also, is it just me or do the zippers and zipper pulls seem cheap? On both bags they don't seem anywhere near my other bags by other brands made in France.  I sure hope it lasts.


I have 2 le pliage bags, one is almost three years old and the other one I just got not too long ago.  The old one is made in France and the newer one is made in China.  I have been using my old one for university a lot and even use it as a laptop bag.  I would say it's still going on quite strong but of course wear is shown on the bag (especially on the strap and the corners).  Personally I think they have somehow improved the material on the new ones.  The nylon on the newer one is thicker making the bag a little sturdier.  The handles, zippers and zipper pulls are almost the same in my opinion.


----------



## theocarina

Morisa said:


> LC experts -- how well does the large le pliage hold up if you load it down with 2 or 3 heavy 2.5" binders plus a laptop?  Would you need a base shaper to prevent the bag from sagging?


The le pliage is the best bag for that purpose! I the large one with long handle as a laptop bag for university and carry all my notes and books in it as well.  It doesn't sack too much as the laptop/books are quite big in size.  I found the only time it sacks is when I only put smaller objects in it (like my purse or makeup bag).


----------



## Jinsun

pauii said:


> Using my Jute today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090696



I like, I like!  Is that denim???


----------



## bakeacookie

pauii said:


> Using my Jute today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090696



So pretty!


----------



## karo

pauii said:


> Using my Jute today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090696


Gorgeous!


----------



## sourberry

These are my le pliages 
Medium LH in navy & turquoise (SS2012) also a le pliage case in red

Sorry for the poor lighting in my dorm room


----------



## caitlin1214

Here's mine! 


(I got it this past Christmas):


----------



## Lilarose

I just bought my first Longchamp tote today. I was looking for a casual white tote and did not want to spend a lot because I wasn't too sure how long I'd be able to keep it white.

It's a lightweight canvas, shiny like Goyard, with a silver bamboo theme that is pretty subtle. The top zips, there is one pocket inside, and it is made in France. I bought the largest of the two sizes because the small size was hand carry only and I wanted a shoulder carry.


----------



## faye86

My Longchamp SA told me that there are some planetes limited edition for Hong Kong. They come in:
Raisin, Rouge and rose powder. I got mine in red....


----------



## pauii

Jinsun said:


> I like, I like!  Is that denim???





bakeacookie said:


> So pretty!





karo said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennyErin

caitlin1214 said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> (I got it this past Christmas):



Love this color!!!!


----------



## vshp

My collection


----------



## sourberry

vshp said:


> My collection



Nice collection *vshp*  especially the blue/grey-ish cuir


----------



## vshp

sourberry said:


> Nice collection *vshp*  especially the blue/grey-ish cuir


Thanks for ur kind comment that color is Gun Metal. It's the smallest size but it hold quite a good amount.


----------



## bigtimebaglady

I just got this brand new luxuriously soft Longchamp 3D honey color handbag. Wow! I never thought I'd spend this much, but what the heck, you only live once ....   (even the cell phone compartment is leather!).  If only it came in black!  Got it at What She Buys.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

vshp said:


> My collection



Nice collection! And we are bag twins on the gold version


----------



## vshp

Chinese Warrior said:


> Nice collection! And we are bag twins on the gold version


Thank u for ur kind comment. And yeah ! I have a bag twin now. I think Longchamp bags are awesome for traveling light. I also have 2 medium expandable longchamp in red and black. It's the best for traveling when u might need a bigger bag to carry extra stuff u collect along the trip. I'm wanting the large expandable now. I know, I'm bad


----------



## danistirling

Le Pilage in large, just got it today along with my Hermès twilly!


----------



## cou cou

pixiejenna said:


> Ooo I like the stripy one on top, is it also nylon it looks like wool or some other similar material.


 Sorry for late reply , the grey one on the top is wool ,it is the collection from last winter 2012. the color of the handle is olive green.


----------



## cou cou

limesmoothie said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I ask about the grey one? Was it a limited edition? Never seen one, its so stylish.



Hi , sorry for late reply , the grey one is the collection winter 2012 (limited édition) the handle is green olive.


----------



## _mimo_

bigtimebaglady said:


> I just got this brand new luxuriously soft Longchamp 3D honey color handbag. Wow! I never thought I'd spend this much, but what the heck, you only live once ....   (even the cell phone compartment is leather!).  If only it came in black!  Got it at What She Buys.



stunning bag.


----------



## cardifan

My first:  Roseau bag and wallet. Purchased in St. Maarten. 







Second:  Rodeo? Purchased in Hong Kong. Greatest bag ever. I love it so much. 




Also picked up these Le Pliage in HK at the same time. 







Another HK purchase:




Got this one last year in San Francisco. 




I carry this wallet with it, but the color on the leather of the purse vs the color of the wallet bugs me too much because in real life they're very similar.


----------



## dianahuang

i heard that Victoire (glossy) is made by cow leather...is it true?  because lately i feel tempting with it luxury... i am confuse to choose  between victoire or planetes... any suggestion?   There's only 1 victoire small short handle available in reseller in my  country and i wonder is it too small? i just bought the le pliage small  short handle in paprika... i feel so dilemma should i buy the small  victoire or not... please ladies if you have one, don't hesitate to  share the picture for me...thank you


----------



## Mrdesigner

The Victoire is not a leather piece.  It is a patent cotton cloth so it is super light weight and trimmed in cowhide patent leather (handles and fobs on the side).  It's a beauty in Bordeaux so if you see it, pick it up!


----------



## _mimo_

My gun metal is hibernating.


----------



## dianahuang

Mrdesigner said:


> The Victoire is not a leather piece.  It is a patent cotton cloth so it is super light weight and trimmed in cowhide patent leather (handles and fobs on the side).  It's a beauty in Bordeaux so if you see it, pick it up!



oo okay thanks for the information 

I bought the Victoire in Bordeaux then i sold it, bought the planetes medium short in terracotta, also sold it again...then le pliage small short in paprika and sold it again  Now i wanna buy again the le pliage small but confused about the colors. What will you ladies choose between bordeaux, forest green, and olive green? thanks a lot  i want planetes small short but found it smaller than le pliage small...i love the planetes material...


----------



## RenuJeanL

vshp said:


> My collection



I must say I love your Pliage Cuirs! a 1630 and a 1515? The NAVY one is divine


----------



## RenuJeanL

bigtimebaglady said:


> I just got this brand new luxuriously soft Longchamp 3D honey color handbag. Wow! I never thought I'd spend this much, but what the heck, you only live once ....   (even the cell phone compartment is leather!).  If only it came in black!  Got it at What She Buys.



Oh my goodness you have the 3D in MIEL?!?!?! So jealous. I've been meaning to just man up and cough up the money for the Lime, but I want to get it with the matching pochette as well


----------



## RenuJeanL

My new favourite thing: Roseau Legacy (Luxe?). Cannot afford the bag just yet, but the leather is so amazing, I couldn't pass on the small leather goods, so I got a coin purse for now.

A little bracelet from the Pliage Cuir line, I'm going back to get a more vibrant colour, still torn between the same range or the new Embossed Python bracelet and my little cutie the diary. It is soooo handy.


----------



## RenuJeanL

Msbuffy100 said:


> ITA.  I've been looking at the Longchamp crossbody bags because I have a long torso and they have the longest strap.  Anyways, I really wanted a black one but was at Nordstrom's and th SA showed me a light brown leather one.  It was made in France at $390.  I went home, was unsure of the purchase and bought the black canvas one from LC online.(was unavailable in store)  Needless to say it is nearly the same bag but made in China.  Same price and everything.  It really confuses me that they sell bags for such a high price that are made in China.  If I wanted that I would just buy a coach for a fraction of the cost.  Also, is it just me or do the zippers and zipper pulls seem cheap? On both bags they don't seem anywhere near my other bags by other brands made in France.  I sure hope it lasts.



My best friend who works at a Longchamp boutique had more than once informed me that the main reason for the outsourcing is because Longchamp factory in France cannot meet the vast demand for its pliages. Besides, all of the raw materials are sourced in France, they are simply assembled else where, the quality control, and the techniques still meet the same standard.

Some of the popular leather bags are outsourced too for the same reason. I personally don't mind where it's made, Longchamp stand by its quality regardless of the manufacturing location.

Just my opinion


----------



## Silrin

I'm in love with the Roseau Legacy line ! 

Here's my Longchamp: Cosmos Camel.
About a year ago when I purchased it. I should take pictures of it now so you can see how it's aging.


----------



## petitejasmine

My new baby!&#128525;


----------



## Vee1227

Got my 3rd Longchamp yesterday! I've always wanted a Deep Red one and I finally got it! I find it compliments my LV accessories wel!!


----------



## petitejasmine

Don't know why last post I can't upload my pic..here is my new baby! Love it to bits!


----------



## ms46

Using these for travel.  Size 3 & 4.


----------



## mllev

I finally got my own Longchamp a few weeks ago and I'm loving it! Already thinking about getting another foldable one for travel etc.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Here is my LongChamp
I love my new bag!!


----------



## s&bfan

Vee1227 said:


> Got my 3rd Longchamp yesterday! I've always wanted a Deep Red one and I finally got it! I find it compliments my LV accessories wel!!
> View attachment 2132398



These look fantastic together. Well done!


----------



## s&bfan

ms46 said:


> Using these for travel.  Size 3 & 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132962



I missed these in Australia last year. I'm hoping they bring it back because these look great. &#128515;


----------



## 1DaySoon

All from the recent Rue la la sale


----------



## thundercloud

my longchamp w jcrew chino shorts that complement it perfectly.


----------



## Binx8106

My first Longchamp. Blue crocodile mini Planetes bag.


----------



## Vee1227

s&bfan said:


> These look fantastic together. Well done!



Thank you


----------



## Kajleen

faye86 said:


> Hi... From the picure i think it is large with long handle in cyclamen color or maybe fuschia. If you get a chance to go to longchamp outlet, you might be able to spot it there.



thank you


----------



## Rhiyannah

Would anyone have a picture of the size 2 longchamp create your bag? I just can't decide between size 2 or 3.


----------



## rinpinko

My everyday bag  longchamp LM metal in navy


----------



## JennyErin

Binx8106 said:


> My first Longchamp. Blue crocodile mini Planetes bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149811



Oh my gosh, what a little cutie!!


----------



## pkkatalina

I really like the looks of those LM. Right now I have the Au Sultan in Cognac. Husband ordered the black one for me for my birthday and Mother's Day gift. I'm still debating about the LM! Congrats on her!


----------



## pkkatalina

Here are the two Au Sultans I have (cognac and a black one). Love the style, roominess and the leather.


----------



## PinkyPop




----------



## pickle

Binx8106 said:


> My first Longchamp. Blue crocodile mini Planetes bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149811



That is SO darn cute!!!


----------



## pickle

PinkyPop said:


> View attachment 2164755


----------



## RedPoppies

PinkyPop said:


> View attachment 2164755


----------



## s&bfan

My recent purchases (less one Victoire which failed authentication and was returned):





I'm waiting on a Bilberry le pliage from Magnums. 

Next up, a Veau Foulonne in Cognac.


----------



## pkkatalina

The latest is my LM small handbag which I am really loving for daily use! (the blue tone on the handles is not color, just  a reflection).


----------



## dianahuang

pkkatalina said:


> The latest is my LM small handbag which I am really loving for daily use! (the blue tone on the handles is not color, just  a reflection).



What color is this? Nice bag i bet it fits many stuffs inside


----------



## pkkatalina

dianahuang said:


> What color is this? Nice bag i bet it fits many stuffs inside



Thank you! Yes, it fits my essentials, but this is not a good size for day trips or carrying any extras.  This color is black. I believe they have it in navy and white as well.  It also comes as a tote in a larger size with longer handles.


----------



## pkkatalina

Binx8106 said:


> My first Longchamp. Blue crocodile mini Planetes bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149811



That is SO freakin' adorable!  I must restrain myself from ordering again!


----------



## pkkatalina

bigtimebaglady said:


> I just got this brand new luxuriously soft Longchamp 3D honey color handbag. Wow! I never thought I'd spend this much, but what the heck, you only live once ....   (even the cell phone compartment is leather!).  If only it came in black!  Got it at What She Buys.



The website of Longchamp does have the black color if you're interested.

http://us.longchamp.com/bags/longchamp-3d/handbag-longchamp-3d-1285770?sku=313


----------



## dianahuang

pkkatalina said:


> Thank you! Yes, it fits my essentials, but this is not a good size for day trips or carrying any extras.  This color is black. I believe they have it in navy and white as well.  It also comes as a tote in a larger size with longer handles.



ouu...it looks like silver or gunmetal rather than black... maybe because of its reflection... yes i know for other size, cause i ever bought the small LM in black and i sold it because i have too many black bags...and i want colorful bag for longchamp  thank you anyway


----------



## cupcakegirl

Here's mine.  Went with the classic... medium w/ long handles in black.  I bought it specifically for rainy weather and I've been using it for about 10 days straight now (the weather has been terrible!).  
I'm actually really surprised how much I like this bag!  Now I know why they are so popular...


----------



## VanillaLV

Not quite a bag but still a PRETTY in PINK Longchamp purchase ...

I've been going to the Longchamp shop for weeks but the pink is always out of stock  and finally today at the mall I got the last one ! The SA told me that pink is a special summer collection color the reason it being so limited ! So happy I got the last one ! 

Here she is my Pink Veau Foulonne key holder   love how it also matches my Swiss Army knife in pink !


----------



## petitejasmine

PinkyPop said:


> View attachment 2164755


----------



## pkkatalina

cupcakegirl said:


> Here's mine.  Went with the classic... medium w/ long handles in black.  I bought it specifically for rainy weather and I've been using it for about 10 days straight now (the weather has been terrible!).
> I'm actually really surprised how much I like this bag!  Now I know why they are so popular...



Later this summer, I'm going to get one of these totes; I started out with the leather (new to the brand).  I have the LM in small handbag which I love!!!  Since my daughter is in college, she probably would love one of those totes too. Nice choice!


----------



## pkkatalina

VanillaLV said:


> Not quite a bag but still a PRETTY in PINK Longchamp purchase ...
> 
> I've been going to the Longchamp shop for weeks but the pink is always out of stock  and finally today at the mall I got the last one ! The SA told me that pink is a special summer collection color the reason it being so limited ! So happy I got the last one !
> 
> Here she is my Pink Veau Foulonne key holder   love how it also matches my Swiss Army knife in pink !
> 
> View attachment 2172983



These are soooo pretty! One of my fav color combos is pink and black! Hot!!!


----------



## Binx8106

JennyErin said:


> Oh my gosh, what a little cutie!!





pkkatalina said:


> That is SO freakin' adorable!  I must restrain myself from ordering again!



Thank you both! 
I love it!  It's pretty small but holds everything I carry with me.


----------



## cupcakegirl

pkkatalina said:


> Later this summer, I'm going to get one of these totes; I started out with the leather (new to the brand).  I have the LM in small handbag which I love!!!  Since my daughter is in college, she probably would love one of those totes too. Nice choice!



Thanks!  It was a good purchase... I'd definitely recommend it, especially for bad weather.  And your leather satchels are beautiful!!!


----------



## VanillaLV

pkkatalina said:


> These are soooo pretty! One of my fav color combos is pink and black! Hot!!!



Thanks


----------



## Simplymuah

My recent LC purchase!


----------



## Simplymuah

I also have this Longchamp Gloucester Python beauty.


----------



## bensmom243

VanillaLV said:


> Not quite a bag but still a PRETTY in PINK Longchamp purchase ...
> 
> I've been going to the Longchamp shop for weeks but the pink is always out of stock  and finally today at the mall I got the last one ! The SA told me that pink is a special summer collection color the reason it being so limited ! So happy I got the last one !
> 
> Here she is my Pink Veau Foulonne key holder   love how it also matches my Swiss Army knife in pink !
> 
> View attachment 2172983



Love it!  Can you give me an idea what it can hold?  Can you fit a debit card/license?


----------



## pkkatalina

Simplymuah said:


> I also have this Longchamp Gloucester Python beauty.



Awesome choices on your beautiful bags!


----------



## VanillaLV

bensmom243 said:


> Love it!  Can you give me an idea what it can hold?  Can you fit a debit card/license?



It's a VERY tight fit and would not be able to put my keys inside. They do have a larger side than what I got and that would definitely fit your IDs/cards


----------



## Annanson0306

My latest sandy brown Eiffel limited edition bag &#128525; . It is my 5th longchamp bag.


----------



## purse mommy

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2176593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest sandy brown Eiffel limited edition bag &#128525; . It is my 5th longchamp bag.


I have that one and it's great enjoy it I know I do


----------



## timetoshop2012

Won This Little Beauty On Ebay For Around $20.00 Including Shipping!

It's My First Longchamp, Although I'm Not Really Sure of The "Style Name"

Thanks For Looking....


----------



## timetoshop2012

This Is A Cute Bag  



Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2176593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest sandy brown Eiffel limited edition bag &#128525; . It is my 5th longchamp bag.


----------



## Cinnamon718

timetoshop2012 said:


> Won This Little Beauty On Ebay For Around $20.00 Including Shipping!
> 
> It's My First Longchamp, Although I'm Not Really Sure of The "Style Name"
> 
> Thanks For Looking....



If it was only $20 how do u know its not a fake?


----------



## timetoshop2012

1. The seller listed the auction for 0.99, and it ended for 17.00 plus shipping. That's how I got the tote for only $20.00

2. I Got This Tote Authenticated on TPF In the Longchamp Authentication Thread!


----------



## dianahuang

timetoshop2012 said:


> Won This Little Beauty On Ebay For Around $20.00 Including Shipping!
> 
> It's My First Longchamp, Although I'm Not Really Sure of The "Style Name"
> 
> Thanks For Looking....



It's called planetes mini... very good deal  congratz


----------



## dhampson

I have looked at every single photo in this thread and enjoyed seeing everyone's bags. I received my first Le Pliage last week and I'm loving it. I got the medium tote from Nordstrom (10x10) in black with long handles. I went for complete practicality. 

I have a question. I am loving the bags in pink and with the ones with the designs like the balloons or the tree.  I don't see those options on the Longchamp website. How often are new colors and patterns released?  Thanks.


----------



## dcooney4

I just got one. I really like it. I put a "purse to go" organizer in it and now it is just perfect.  It is funny because when I went to grab it as I was getting out of the car, I grabbed it with such force like I would with a heavy bag ,that I almost flung it out of the car. I am delighted by how light weight they are. Now I just need to get use to the flap thing. So cute though.


----------



## dhampson

dcooney4 said:


> I just got one. I really like it. I put a "purse to go" organizer in it and now it is just perfect.  It is funny because when I went to grab it as I was getting out of the car, I grabbed it with such force like I would with a heavy bag ,that I almost flung it out of the car. I am delighted by how light weight they are. Now I just need to get use to the flap thing. So cute though.



I use a purseket in mine and like having that structure. I need to get used to the flap as well. I try to push it out of the way like twice before remembering to start unzipping first.


----------



## cupcakegirl

timetoshop2012 said:


> Won This Little Beauty On Ebay For Around $20.00 Including Shipping!
> 
> It's My First Longchamp, Although I'm Not Really Sure of The "Style Name"
> 
> Thanks For Looking....



How CUTE!!! 



dcooney4 said:


> I just got one. I really like it. I put a "purse to go" organizer in it and now it is just perfect.  It is funny because when I went to grab it as I was getting out of the car, I grabbed it with such force like I would with a heavy bag ,that I almost flung it out of the car. I am delighted by how light weight they are. Now I just need to get use to the flap thing. So cute though.



Congrats, great choice!


----------



## shopaholic668

How do I find the purple Eiffel Tower print shoulder bag?  I really want one but the Longchamp store said it's limited to only in Paris?  Any help would be great!


----------



## Cinnamon718

shopaholic668 said:


> How do I find the purple Eiffel Tower print shoulder bag?  I really want one but the Longchamp store said it's limited to only in Paris?  Any help would be great!



Do u speak French? Call the store. Maybe they'll ship u one? Or call US customer service?  Also the bay has some. I saw lots of blue and black. No purple.


----------



## RitaMarie

Does anyone have a Le Pliage backpack?  I love having a backpack for traveling, and I'm looking at the Le Pliage and getting that little warm want-it glow.  Would love to hear form someone who owns it.  I'm sure it is sturdy and lightweigh - it's a a Le Pliage after all.  Is it roomy?  Are the straps well prportioned?  Adjustable?  If you have it I'd love modeling pics, please!


----------



## s&bfan

^ I would also love a backpack for travelling. Since I am a frequent traveller, I nearly bought one in the Magnums 20% off sale a few months ago. My issue is that backpacks are often great for the wearer but not for travel - pickpockets can easily raid them which is why you see lots of travellers wearing them at the front. I was also worried abut how easy it would be to slash the bottom of one so if someone has one and could comment on the durability, that would be great.


----------



## pkkatalina

dhampson said:


> I use a purseket in mine and like having that structure. I need to get used to the flap as well. I try to push it out of the way like twice before remembering to start unzipping first.


I'm not sure if I'm that fond of the flap, it's okay and adds some interest and some extra sense of security.  Most of the time I zip and just leave the flap unsnapped for easier access. I wonder if the flap with a magnetic closure would have been preferable for most.


----------



## panduhbear

Bought my first le pliage bag yesterday while on vacation in Hong Kong. It was on sale at SOGO. I got the smallest size for 550 hkd ~75 cad and no tax! I was also surprised to see that it was made in France I thought all nylon le pliage bags were made in china at this pt.


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*I Am In Awe Of Your Collection* 



PinkyPop said:


> View attachment 2164755


----------



## missywinter

This is my LC preloved... was thinking if is too plain... cos i want to buy charm but dont knw which charm is suit for it


----------



## jeya13

These are my two LCs.. Both purchased in the past month. LOVE the planetes!



Color is ebony



Currently carrying this one in terracotta


----------



## jeya13

pkkatalina said:


> I'm not sure if I'm that fond of the flap, it's okay and adds some interest and some extra sense of security.  Most of the time I zip and just leave the flap unsnapped for easier access. I wonder if the flap with a magnetic closure would have been preferable for most.



Since I have been using mine for the past several weeks I find I usually leave it unzipped and snap the flap. It's something I had to get used to, but I really don't mind it now.


----------



## Mariapia

panduhbear said:


> Bought my first le pliage bag yesterday while on vacation in Hong Kong. It was on sale at SOGO. I got the smallest size for 550 hkd ~75 cad and no tax! I was also surprised to see that it was made in France I thought all nylon le pliage bags were made in china at this pt.


 No, you can still  find Made in France Le Pliage.
It depends on the colour.
I remember that Chinese tourist lady insisting on a Made in France Le Pliage in a multi branded boutique. The SA finally found one for her after looking in every bag. It was a deep green one. 
Yours is lovely too!
Congrats!


----------



## BlueMaude

1DaySoon said:


> All from the recent Rue la la sale


So pretty! I didn't know they went on rue la la.. I missed it!!


----------



## BlueMaude

Vee1227 said:


> Got my 3rd Longchamp yesterday! I've always wanted a Deep Red one and I finally got it! I find it compliments my LV accessories wel!!
> View attachment 2132398



Oh so pretty!! How does this red compare to regular red ??!


----------



## BlueMaude

faye86 said:


> My Longchamp SA told me that there are some planetes limited edition for Hong Kong. They come in:
> Raisin, Rouge and rose powder. I got mine in red....



Beautiful!


----------



## BlueMaude

faye86 said:


> My Longchamp SA told me that there are some planetes limited edition for Hong Kong. They come in:
> Raisin, Rouge and rose powder. I got mine in red....



I recently saw a color for sale online called terra cotta, do u know if that is this color ?!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Here's my new Longchamp! A total bargain - this beautiful burgundy leather satchel was marked down to less than half price at Neimans. I just couldn't pass it up!


----------



## BlueMaude

Designerhbgirl said:


> Here's my new Longchamp! A total bargain - this beautiful burgundy leather satchel was marked down to less than half price at Neimans. I just couldn't pass it up!



Wow gorgeous! Was this a recent sale ?!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

BlueMaude said:


> Wow gorgeous! Was this a recent sale ?!!


Relatively recent... About a month ago : )


----------



## faye86

BlueMaude said:


> I recently saw a color for sale online called terra cotta, do u know if that is this color ?!



Hi... the color is different than the teracotta. it is bright red named rouge


----------



## dcooney4

Designerhbgirl said:


> Here's my new Longchamp! A total bargain - this beautiful burgundy leather satchel was marked down to less than half price at Neimans. I just couldn't pass it up!



Love this!


----------



## s&bfan

Designerhbgirl said:


> Here's my new Longchamp! A total bargain - this beautiful burgundy leather satchel was marked down to less than half price at Neimans. I just couldn't pass it up!



That's absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations. &#128516;

My bilberry small le pliage arrived. Here is a pic of my little family:


----------



## Designerhbgirl

s&bfan said:


> That's absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations. &#128516;
> 
> My bilberry small le pliage arrived. Here is a pic of my little family:
> 
> View attachment 2200125


Lovely collection!


----------



## s&bfan

Thanks. &#128522; I'm impossibly in love with the le pliage - pliable handles and super lightweight, they are so easy to carry.


----------



## purse mommy

timetoshop2012 said:


> Won This Little Beauty On Ebay For Around $20.00 Including Shipping!
> 
> It's My First Longchamp, Although I'm Not Really Sure of The "Style Name"
> 
> Thanks For Looking....


I have this exact bag.  I bought in France 7 years ago.  Looks like you got a good one because mine is kind of dirty


----------



## purse mommy

shopaholic668 said:


> How do I find the purple Eiffel Tower print shoulder bag?  I really want one but the Longchamp store said it's limited to only in Paris?  Any help would be great!


If you speak french you might be able to order it from Galleries Lafayette in France.


----------



## bayareabaglover

Hi everyone!  This is my first post on these forums, and I thought it most appropriate to start here, since my (current) favorite bag is my Longchamp Veau Follane shoulder bag.  Bought it at the boutique in Paris, so it has a special place in my heart.  

Unbeknownst to me at the time, my fiance bought me the complementary wallet at the same time and gifted it to me later for my bday (lucky me)!

(Not pictured: my medium long-handle le pliage in eggplant - which I have used and abused frequently for three years now).


----------



## Designerhbgirl

bayareabaglover said:


> Hi everyone!  This is my first post on these forums, and I thought it most appropriate to start here, since my (current) favorite bag is my Longchamp Veau Follane shoulder bag.  Bought it at the boutique in Paris, so it has a special place in my heart.
> 
> Unbeknownst to me at the time, my fiance bought me the complementary wallet at the same time and gifted it to me later for my bday (lucky me)!
> 
> (Not pictured: my medium long-handle le pliage in eggplant - which I have used and abused frequently for three years now).


Lovely! I have this bag in the burgundy color and love it!


----------



## tentativepurse

Found this video on Youtube. Comparison between Le Pliage Large and Custom size 3:
http://youtu.be/zNP8tFxlISk


----------



## Friscalating

Hi all,

Just skimmed through some of the past posts in this thread and found myself nodding in agreement to many here -- I too woke up one day and became enlightened to the simple beauty and practicality of these wonderful bags, something I didn't "get" for many years...

Anyway, I have the medium Le Pliage Cuir in camel/beige (an earlier one that's different to the one currently in stores), the small Le Pliage Cuir in orange (paprika?), a cute little Planetes in army green I take for dog walking, and I just added the large Veau Foulonne in brown as a travel bag, which I'll be able to use for a quick trip this weekend. Can't wait


----------



## nino gal

love the planetes line...just added a small one to the collection


----------



## aliceanna

My large Le Pliage tote went to the lake with me this weekend!


----------



## dhampson

aliceanna said:


> My large Le Pliage tote went to the lake with me this weekend!



Cute. I follow your blog. Love it.


----------



## sounpredictable

You look gorg! Lovely lc on you! 

I just signed up ladies! I'm so inlove with this thread! I've recently joined the bandwagon and owned 2 Le Pliage. I hope to post them soon once my status allowed me too! Let's keep posting! 



aliceanna said:


> My large Le Pliage tote went to the lake with me this weekend!


----------



## marceylove

Designerhbgirl said:


> Here's my new Longchamp! A total bargain - this beautiful burgundy leather satchel was marked down to less than half price at Neimans. I just couldn't pass it up!



Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!  Congratulations Designerhbgirl


----------



## marceylove

1DaySoon said:


> All from the recent Rue la la sale



OMG!!! We have the same Au Sultan Dome Satchel!!!   But, I just got mine today though.... Already moved all my stuff from my other work bag.  I'll remember to take photos tomorrow   I'm so excited!!!!!!

P.S. You have a great collection there!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

marceylove said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!  Congratulations Designerhbgirl


Thanks so much! : ))


----------



## marceylove

bigtimebaglady said:


> I just got this brand new luxuriously soft Longchamp 3D honey color handbag. Wow! I never thought I'd spend this much, but what the heck, you only live once ....   (even the cell phone compartment is leather!).  If only it came in black!  Got it at What She Buys.



SWOOOOOOON!!!! I swear (touch wood!) that I never ever multiple responded (except for the one on my one time review) like this.  Longchamp makes so many beautiful bags.  I just can't stop.  I'd better go sleep before I start to flood the forum.  I'm sorry if I already did.  I just can't get over the fact!

bigtimebaglady...your bag is the "Bag of the Day" to me.  It looks amazing.  Congratulations


----------



## marceylove

Designerhbgirl said:


> Thanks so much! : ))



I wish your bag was available at the shop I went to I'd take that instead of the Au Sultan Dome Satchel I bought today.  The colour is my favourite!


----------



## Kalos

This is my small Mary Katrantrzou for Longchamp. I missed it when it was first released last year, but after 6 months of patiently waiting, one finally popped up on Evilbay. I love it, such a deceivingly roomy bag.


----------



## TejasMama

Here's my recent favorite Longchamp bag--I picked it up in NYC a few weeks ago at the flagship store.  It was a sample sent to the store of one of the new fall colors.  It's hard to explain--a mix of deep magenta and berry--really gorgeous in person.  The SA didn't have a formal tag with a color since it was a pre-release sample. There was another woman watching me hoping I was going to put it down but I knew it was perfect as soon as I saw it.  It's going to get used a great deal this summer!

And the photo is rotated and I have no idea why....sorry!


----------



## dhampson

Kalos said:


> This is my small Mary Katrantrzou for Longchamp. I missed it when it was first released last year, but after 6 months of patiently waiting, one finally popped up on Evilbay. I love it, such a deceivingly roomy bag.
> 
> View attachment 2213669



Beautiful. I love that pattern. Congrats!


----------



## dhampson

TejasMama said:


> Here's my recent favorite Longchamp bag--I picked it up in NYC a few weeks ago at the flagship store.  It was a sample sent to the store of one of the new fall colors.  It's hard to explain--a mix of deep magenta and berry--really gorgeous in person.  The SA didn't have a formal tag with a color since it was a pre-release sample. There was another woman watching me hoping I was going to put it down but I knew it was perfect as soon as I saw it.  It's going to get used a great deal this summer!
> 
> And the photo is rotated and I have no idea why....sorry!



That is a lovely color. I'm looking forward to seeing the new release colors.


----------



## BlueMaude

TejasMama said:


> Here's my recent favorite Longchamp bag--I picked it up in NYC a few weeks ago at the flagship store.  It was a sample sent to the store of one of the new fall colors.  It's hard to explain--a mix of deep magenta and berry--really gorgeous in person.  The SA didn't have a formal tag with a color since it was a pre-release sample. There was another woman watching me hoping I was going to put it down but I knew it was perfect as soon as I saw it.  It's going to get used a great deal this summer!
> 
> And the photo is rotated and I have no idea why....sorry!



Beautiful color !


----------



## Kalos

dhampson said:


> Beautiful. I love that pattern. Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## sambalsotong

Kalos said:


> This is my small Mary Katrantrzou for Longchamp. I missed it when it was first released last year, but after 6 months of patiently waiting, one finally popped up on Evilbay. I love it, such a deceivingly roomy bag.
> 
> View attachment 2213669



My my how pretty!


----------



## jeya13

TejasMama said:


> Here's my recent favorite Longchamp bag--I picked it up in NYC a few weeks ago at the flagship store.  It was a sample sent to the store of one of the new fall colors.  It's hard to explain--a mix of deep magenta and berry--really gorgeous in person.  The SA didn't have a formal tag with a color since it was a pre-release sample. There was another woman watching me hoping I was going to put it down but I knew it was perfect as soon as I saw it.  It's going to get used a great deal this summer!
> 
> And the photo is rotated and I have no idea why....sorry!



Love this color! Hope it shows up on the website soon, I really want to get a custom le pliage


----------



## luv_bagz




----------



## Luvdabags

TejasMama said:


> Here's my recent favorite Longchamp bag--I picked it up in NYC a few weeks ago at the flagship store.  It was a sample sent to the store of one of the new fall colors.  It's hard to explain--a mix of deep magenta and berry--really gorgeous in person.  The SA didn't have a formal tag with a color since it was a pre-release sample. There was another woman watching me hoping I was going to put it down but I knew it was perfect as soon as I saw it.  It's going to get used a great deal this summer!
> 
> And the photo is rotated and I have no idea why....sorry!



I have the same one!   It's so pretty IRL!


----------



## myra24

TejasMama said:


> Here's my recent favorite Longchamp bag--I picked it up in NYC a few weeks ago at the flagship store.  It was a sample sent to the store of one of the new fall colors.  It's hard to explain--a mix of deep magenta and berry--really gorgeous in person.  The SA didn't have a formal tag with a color since it was a pre-release sample. There was another woman watching me hoping I was going to put it down but I knew it was perfect as soon as I saw it.  It's going to get used a great deal this summer!
> 
> And the photo is rotated and I have no idea why....sorry!



Hey I bought this colour too! I was at the Bloomingdales in SoHo and they had this and another colour, both of which are not on the official LC website as yet - I know, because i checked it up at the store! 

This colour was tagged as "Fucshia" in Bloomies (the other color was a light brown-yellow called Cumin), and I purchased the small short handle with Bloomies 20% F&F discount 

I didn't like the earlier Fuchsia release, which I found to be too ot-there / difficult to match. I really like this one though.  

They also carried a long handled version in the store, but I didn't check to see whether it was the medium or large version.


----------



## myra24

BTW, the SA at Bloomies in SoHo told me that Bilberry is being discontinued permanently. They'd just got a stock of Bilberry in various version after being out of stock for few weeks. 

I don't know if this is common knowledge, but it was news to me!


----------



## 1DaySoon

marceylove said:


> OMG!!! We have the same Au Sultan Dome Satchel!!!   But, I just got mine today though.... Already moved all my stuff from my other work bag.  I'll remember to take photos tomorrow   I'm so excited!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. You have a great collection there!




 thank you....please do. I love pics


----------



## 1DaySoon

BlueMaude said:


> So pretty! I didn't know they went on rue la la.. I missed it!!




thank you. they will be on there again this month


----------



## sambalsotong

My latest Longchamp! Apologies for the creases though.


----------



## Luvdabags

myra24 said:


> BTW, the SA at Bloomies in SoHo told me that Bilberry is being discontinued permanently. They'd just got a stock of Bilberry in various version after being out of stock for few weeks.
> 
> I don't know if this is common knowledge, but it was news to me!


Ouch!  Now I wish I kept my bilberry. I might have to repurchase it.


----------



## Staccato

sambalsotong said:


> My latest Longchamp! Apologies for the creases though.



Which one is this? It's gorgeous.


----------



## sambalsotong

Staccato said:


> Which one is this? It's gorgeous.



Thank you Staccato! It was love at first sight for me lol! It's the Le Pliage Cuir. Colour is Sun.


----------



## TejasMama

Luvdabags said:


> I have the same one!   It's so pretty IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2215134
> View attachment 2215135



Such a great color, isn't it?  It is less pinkish than last year's color.  I think it is very versatile--  congrats!


----------



## TejasMama

sambalsotong said:


> My latest Longchamp! Apologies for the creases though.



Love it!  Looks like a great neutral!


----------



## Luvdabags

TejasMama said:


> Such a great color, isn't it?  It is less pinkish than last year's color.  I think it is very versatile--  congrats!



Yes!  It's a gorgeous color. I noticed it right away and had to have it.


----------



## JuiceBox

My new bordeaux cabas and my medals tote.  The medals one was my first longchamp which I got on sale.  The cabas made me remember what nice bags they are 

Excuse the pooch.  She just got on the bed as I took the photo!!


----------



## sambalsotong

TejasMama said:


> Love it!  Looks like a great neutral!



Yes it is. Thanks!


----------



## TejasMama

myra24 said:


> Hey I bought this colour too! I was at the Bloomingdales in SoHo and they had this and another colour, both of which are not on the official LC website as yet - I know, because i checked it up at the store!
> 
> This colour was tagged as "Fucshia" in Bloomies (the other color was a light brown-yellow called Cumin), and I purchased the small short handle with Bloomies 20% F&F discount
> 
> I didn't like the earlier Fuchsia release, which I found to be too ot-there / difficult to match. I really like this one though.
> 
> They also carried a long handled version in the store, but I didn't check to see whether it was the medium or large version.



I know exactly what you mean!  I liked last year's fuchsia fine but it wasn't really for me.  I saw this and was drawn to it immediately.  It' just a richer, more intense color but still perfect for summer.  

I just love how simple and versatile these bags are--they look great, can take anything and are light as can be.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

sambalsotong said:


> My latest Longchamp! Apologies for the creases though.



Beautiful piece!!!! Do you mind sharing the price? Thanks!!


----------



## dcooney4

Bought this for my daughter today. I hope she likes it.


----------



## misstrine85

dcooney4 said:


> Bought this for my daughter today. I hope she likes it.



Wow, that's stunning. I net she's gonna love it!


----------



## sambalsotong

Chinese Warrior said:


> Beautiful piece!!!! Do you mind sharing the price? Thanks!!



Thanks, Chinese Warrior! I got it for 350.


----------



## labelwhore04

Just so you ladies know, magnums.net is having their semi annual sale and some of their longchamp bags are on sale. I just grabbed the python le pliage for $147(reg price was 245!) and the large le pliage in 'natural' for $122! Such good deals!


----------



## labelwhore04

Does anyone have pics of the new Python Le Pliage?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

sambalsotong said:


> Thanks, Chinese Warrior! I got it for 350.



Thank you for your reply! I went to try on the bag today, simply beautiful. Am torn between the Yellow that u have and a light beige color. We will see


----------



## VeraBradley2013

dcooney4 said:


> Bought this for my daughter today. I hope she likes it.



*Love This!*


----------



## dhampson

Longchamp's website sale has begun. 
Jerusha on Instrgram posted a photo of the catalog page with the new Le Pliage colors. They have added that fuchsia color that was shown in an earlier post, lilac, and clay.


----------



## sambalsotong

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you for your reply! I went to try on the bag today, simply beautiful. Am torn between the Yellow that u have and a light beige color. We will see



You're most welcome! I hope you have decided on one already. Post photos soon!


----------



## sambalsotong

Fresh from the mail! My latest addition, with Mr Jeremy Scott himself on the cover. &#9825;


----------



## sounpredictable

luv_bagz said:


> View attachment 2214639


 Is it in small? This is not in green right?

Not a common lm metal color. But I waaant!


----------



## sounpredictable

sambalsotong said:


> Fresh from the mail! My latest addition, with Mr Jeremy Scott himself on the cover. &#9825;


It looked real! Lovely bag!! 
I super dooper love the cat though!


----------



## myra24

sambalsotong said:


> Fresh from the mail! My latest addition, with Mr Jeremy Scott himself on the cover. &#9825;



That is so cute! Where did you buy it from? Oven ever seen this in the stores or online!


----------



## dcooney4

sambalsotong said:


> Fresh from the mail! My latest addition, with Mr Jeremy Scott himself on the cover. &#9825;



Your cat is stunning. What beautiful eyes.


----------



## sambalsotong

sounpredictable said:


> It looked real! Lovely bag!!
> I super dooper love the cat though!



Thank you! Molly loves being in the limelight lol!


----------



## sambalsotong

myra24 said:


> That is so cute! Where did you buy it from? Oven ever seen this in the stores or online!



Thanks myra24! I got it off ebay. I think there are 1 or 2 more available online. This one is a pretty old limited edition though.


----------



## sambalsotong

dcooney4 said:


> Your cat is stunning. What beautiful eyes.



Hahaha thanks dcooney4! I'll let her know when I get home later lol!


----------



## luv_bagz

sounpredictable said:


> Is it in small? This is not in green right?
> 
> Not a common lm metal color. But I waaant!



This is a black large LM Metal with long handle.

Indeed a lovely versatile tote bag &#128522;


----------



## purse mommy

Hey Longchamp Lovers they are having a sale in the stores right now lots of things on sale from canvas to leather.


----------



## bakeacookie

Is there a certain percentage off?


----------



## myra24

purse mommy said:


> Hey Longchamp Lovers they are having a sale in the stores right now lots of things on sale from canvas to leather.



Is the discount same as what's onlijne?


----------



## purse mommy

bakeacookie said:


> Is there a certain percentage off?


The discount ranges from 30% to 40% off depending on the bag


----------



## purse mommy

myra24 said:


> Is the discount same as what's onlijne?


I haven't checked online.  I was out shopping yesterday and popped in, but imagine so


----------



## plumaplomb

Does anyone have a Slate v. Praline comparison?


----------



## LVBagLady

My Bilberry Med Tote. The 2 pouchettes keep all the small items contained and easy to find. It was love at first sight when I spotted my Longchamp wallet at Nordstrom yesterday.


----------



## bakeacookie

purse mommy said:


> The discount ranges from 30% to 40% off depending on the bag



Thanks!


----------



## K.a.y.l.a.

doreenjoy said:


> Here is a group shot of some of my Les Pliages custom totes and accessories. I'll take a family photo as soon as my new Medium sized one arrives from France.
> 
> I love them for traveling, too. So practical!


very nice! thanks for sharing


----------



## Friscalating

LVBagLady said:


> My Bilberry Med Tote. The 2 pouchettes keep all the small items contained and easy to find. It was love at first sight when I spotted my Longchamp wallet at Nordstrom yesterday.



That's a lovely little set you've got going, very organised, I might have to add some pouchettes too


----------



## tentativepurse

LVBagLady said:


> My Bilberry Med Tote. The 2 pouchettes keep all the small items contained and easy to find. It was love at first sight when I spotted my Longchamp wallet at Nordstrom yesterday.



There are no videos on Youtube showing the pouchettes - what fits inside them and different uses. I use mine as a pouch within bag, and it can be used as a wristlet.


----------



## purse mommy

LVBagLady said:


> My Bilberry Med Tote. The 2 pouchettes keep all the small items contained and easy to find. It was love at first sight when I spotted my Longchamp wallet at Nordstrom yesterday.


I love your collection and I bought a pouchette at Nordstrom Saturday and love it


----------



## LVBagLady

purse mommy said:


> I love your collection and I bought a pouchette at Nordstrom Saturday and love it


Thank you. I  Nordstrom. What color pouchette did you get?


----------



## purse mommy

LVBagLady said:


> Thank you. I  Nordstrom. What color pouchette did you get?



I got the yellow color it was on sale


----------



## LVBagLady

K.a.y.l.a. said:


> very nice! thanks for sharing


----------



## LVBagLady

purse mommy said:


> I got the yellow color it was on sale


I like that color.  There was a small Le Pliage in that color. My friend was going to buy it until I put aside the paprika one I was going to buy but put aside for the wallet. So my friend put aside the yellow to buy the paprika and another lady came by and bought the yellow.


----------



## LVlover13

Here's mine! I love this blue color and just ordered the deep red one. Can't wait for it to come. I can't believe I didn't buy these bags sooner. They're so cute, functional, and light weight. I also love the light pink-purple color that I saw in the store but decided to go with the red. Will post more pics later once I get it!


----------



## LVlover13

Oops too many posts..


----------



## LVlover13

-


----------



## LVlover13

-


----------



## LVlover13

-


----------



## LVlover13




----------



## LVlover13

-


----------



## VanillaLV

Picked up this gorgeous Planetes in Terra Cotta last weekend. In love with this red bag and loved the fact that it was on sale too !

It's a perfect match with the roses DH got me


----------



## BlueMaude

VanillaLV said:


> Picked up this gorgeous Planetes in Terra Cotta last weekend. In love with this red bag and loved the fact that it was on sale too !
> 
> It's a perfect match with the roses DH got me
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225078



So pretty where did u find it? Can't fid another planetes color anywhere !


----------



## VanillaLV

BlueMaude said:


> So pretty where did u find it? Can't fid another planetes color anywhere !



Well I live in Europe and they have a bunch of sales going on now.  Got lucky and got the last one in the store.


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*This Bag Is Gorgeous!* 



VanillaLV said:


> Picked up this gorgeous Planetes in Terra Cotta last weekend. In love with this red bag and loved the fact that it was on sale too !
> 
> It's a perfect match with the roses DH got me
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225078


----------



## VeraBradley2013

VanillaLV said:


> Picked up this gorgeous Planetes in Terra Cotta last weekend. In love with this red bag and loved the fact that it was on sale too !
> 
> It's a perfect match with the roses DH got me
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225078



*This Bag Is Gorgeous! *


----------



## LVBagLady

BlueMaude said:


> So pretty where did u find it? Can't fid another planetes color anywhere !


Check out Magnum's website.


----------



## BlueMaude

LVBagLady said:


> Check out Magnum's website.



I have! They have a really nice selection, but they only have the black planetes for sale  thanks for info though!


----------



## ilovehandbags77

duplicate


----------



## ilovehandbags77

I just picked this up at Nordstrom and I am in love with the color! 
Love how easy it is to carry and will be a great summer bag. 




Luvdabags said:


> I have the same one!   It's so pretty IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2215134
> View attachment 2215135


----------



## LVBagLady

BlueMaude said:


> I have! They have a really nice selection, but they only have the black planetes for sale  thanks for info though!


Sorry. I saw the pics of the red ones and thought they had them.


----------



## parisianne_chic

here's my planetes patiently waiting with me at the skin clinic...


----------



## LVBagLady

parisianne_chic said:


> here's my planetes patiently waiting with me at the skin clinic...
> 
> View attachment 2228976


Pretty. I didn't know it came in Orange!


----------



## parisianne_chic

LVBagLady said:


> Pretty. I didn't know it came in Orange!



sorry, it came out orange in the pics but it is a red color (terracotta)... must be the lighting at the clinic or because i used my ipod's camera.


----------



## LVBagLady

parisianne_chic said:


> sorry, it came out orange in the pics but it is a red color (terracotta)... must be the lighting at the clinic or because i used my ipod's camera.


It's still pretty. I've only seen the black. I had one once


----------



## parisianne_chic

LVBagLady said:


> It's still pretty. I've only seen the black. I had one once



thanks! i had a red long handle one for a day but my aunt loved it so much, i decided to give it to her. ever since, i've been on a look out for another red from the planetes line.


----------



## LVBagLady

parisianne_chic said:


> thanks! i had a red long handle one for a day but my aunt loved it so much, i decided to give it to her. ever since, i've been on a look out for another red from the planetes line.


I love the long handle ones but I have shoulder issues.  All my Longchamps are hand held.


----------



## BlueMaude

LVBagLady said:


> Sorry. I saw the pics of the red ones and thought they had them.



I know, I did too! Got all excited  oh well, thanks anyway, nice of u to let me know


----------



## VanillaLV

VeraBradley2013 said:


> *This Bag Is Gorgeous!*



Thank you  perfect summer color to brighten my day


----------



## bakeacookie

Sharing my Longchamp here as well as the "what are you carrying today"


----------



## Ebonynoir

I picked my first longchamp up at Brussels airport.


----------



## LVBagLady

I'm at the North Shore Mall waiting for Nordstom to open. Need a light color Longchamp.


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm annoyed at the shorter straps on the Le Pliages nowadays. I bought a large black le pliage about 3 years ago and i loved how long and comfortable the handles were. I was pretty shocked when my 2 new bags arrived and the handles were shorter. It's a lot harder now to open your bag while it's still on your shoulder, kwim?


----------



## Cinnamon718

I was at off 5th yesterday and they had a clearance rack of Kate Moss Longchamp bags that were buy 1, get 2 free. Yes, 2 free! They were still $600. But I guess it's a deal if u needed 3. The entire store had clearance racks like that.


----------



## purse mommy

Ebonynoir said:


> I picked my first longchamp up at Brussels airport.



Don't cha just love airport shopping. Nice bag


----------



## LVBagLady

Yesterday my friend and I went to Nordstoms. I wanted the med handheld Le Pliage in white but they  didn't have it. I got the med w/long handles. But when I got home I called another Nordstroms and they did have the handheld one so I went and exchanged the long handled one for the one I thought I wanted. I woke up this morning and decided I wanted the long handle one even though it is a lot smaller than the handheld one. The pic is the med handheld Le Pliage which is almost the size of the large.


----------



## LVBagLady

Here is the med shoulder tote. I went back to Nordstroms tonight and exchanged back for it.. I had noticed this bag on a woman at my church during mass about a month ago. I wasn't planning on buying it at first. I'm not a white bag person.


----------



## LVlover13

LVBagLady said:


> Here is the med shoulder tote. I went back to Nordstroms tonight and exchanged back for it.. I had noticed this bag on a woman at my church during mass about a month ago. I wasn't planning on buying it at first. I'm not a white bag person.



Nice choice! Mine is the medium as well in navy. I love the size and really want to have another one in different color... Perhaps red...


----------



## LVlover13

Binx8106 said:


> My first Longchamp. Blue crocodile mini Planetes bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149811



So pretty!


----------



## Ebonynoir

purse mommy said:


> Don't cha just love airport shopping. Nice bag



Oh yes, especially when the price is less than you thought lol..


----------



## missywinter

I posted some time ago that i was thinking what to put for my preloved longchamp bag as it is too plain for it... 

(I hope the picture show up) jus nice got a gift from my fren n ta da! I put it on my longchamp  totally satisfy for now... will cont to try to hunt for a cheap deal for longchamp ")


----------



## sounpredictable

LVBagLady said:


> Here is the med shoulder tote. I went back to Nordstroms tonight and exchanged back for it.. I had noticed this bag on a woman at my church during mass about a month ago. I wasn't planning on buying it at first. I'm not a white bag person.


I've seen this at the mall a couple of weeks ago and fell in love with it. But I'm afraid it wouldn't last to me for being clean! Such a brave girl!  It's so pretty and classy.


----------



## LVBagLady

sounpredictable said:


> I've seen this at the mall a couple of weeks ago and fell in love with it. But I'm afraid it wouldn't last to me for being clean! Such a brave girl!  It's so pretty and classy.


Thank you. I'm carrying baby wipes. Used them once already.  And today is only the first day of use!


----------



## sambalsotong

My Planetes long handle in Plum finally arrived today and I am so in love with the colour! 






Another one added to my Planetes family.


----------



## BlueMaude

sambalsotong said:


> My Planetes long handle in Plum finally arrived today and I am so in love with the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one added to my Planetes family.



Ah gorgeous ! Dying for another color planetes but can't find anywhere! Where did u find it?!


----------



## sambalsotong

BlueMaude said:


> Ah gorgeous ! Dying for another color planetes but can't find anywhere! Where did u find it?!



Thank you! Can't believe I found one in my favourite colour! It was actually just a random innocent browsing session on eBay that led me to this one. I'm a happy bunny!


----------



## nino gal

sambalsotong said:


> Thank you! Can't believe I found one in my favourite colour! It was actually just a random innocent browsing session on eBay that led me to this one. I'm a happy bunny!



love this color!


----------



## sambalsotong

nino gal said:


> love this color!



Gotta thank Longchamp for coming out with this beautiful colour!


----------



## LVlover13

I'm planning on getting the mini in Le Pliage but not sure if it will look too small and not good for everyday use. I am considering using it as a quick grab and go bag or on the days that I don't want to carry the medium tote. If any of you guys had it, could you please let me know if its a good choice as well as what color I should get? Modeling pics are greatly appreciated!!  TIA!!!


----------



## nino gal

LVlover13 said:


> I'm planning on getting the mini in Le Pliage but not sure if it will look too small and not good for everyday use. I am considering using it as a quick grab and go bag or on the days that I don't want to carry the medium tote. If any of you guys had it, could you please let me know if its a good choice as well as what color I should get? Modeling pics are greatly appreciated!!  TIA!!!



What do u plan to carry in the mini bag?


----------



## LVlover13

nino gal said:


> What do u plan to carry in the mini bag?



Small makeup bag, small wallet, sunglasses without the case, cell phone and a water bottle. Will that be too tight?


----------



## jelita78

Carried just this Darshan pink throughout the weekend getaway and proving it matches all outfits!


----------



## sallyca

ilovehandbags77 said:


> I just picked this up at Nordstrom and I am in love with the color!
> Love how easy it is to carry and will be a great summer bag.


Is that the new fuchsia colour?  It looks a lot diff on the nordies site


----------



## scrpo83

My Longchamp Planetes Medium in Raisin. Had it for almost a couple years but only got around to take its picture


----------



## Olivia 212

tote-love


----------



## BPC

My "Puppy" Bag. XLarge in Khaki.


----------



## Ana16kin

Loving my longchamp! So easy and comfortable to wear!!!




I also have the short handle eiffel tower print in navy!


----------



## purse mommy

Bought this one about two weeks ago on sale. Really love the color


----------



## symagsy

Beautiful pix ladies...This thread just made me order my first longchamp online, literally just minutes ago. Can't wait for it to arrive. Will post pictures of it soon. =)


----------



## pixiejenna

jelita78 said:


> Carried just this Darshan pink throughout the weekend getaway and proving it matches all outfits!
> View attachment 2239120
> 
> View attachment 2239118
> 
> View attachment 2239119
> 
> View attachment 2239121



Love this bag it's such a happy color!


----------



## pixiejenna

Look at these new prints coming up in the F/W collection you can oogle them online but they are not in stock yet. It comes in two sizes 15x12x7 $495 & 12x11x6 $395 I did round down the sizes.

Bilberry I really want this one!




Bronze




Blue cedar


----------



## LVlover13

purse mommy said:


> View attachment 2242073
> 
> Bought this one about two weeks ago on sale. Really love the color



Pretty!


----------



## Ana16kin

My eiffel tower le pliage!


----------



## bujanglapok

my first longchamp..Loving it..


----------



## sambalsotong

bujanglapok said:


> my first longchamp..Loving it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250374



I like the colour but I also like to watch bujang lapok. lol!


----------



## bujanglapok

sambalsotong said:


> I like the colour but I also like to watch bujang lapok. lol!



never get bored wit bujanglapok.. wohoo very hot sambal sotong is one of my fav dish. Yep.. soo much in love with fuschia and thinking of getting customize longchamp..


----------



## bakeacookie

Speaking of customized Longchamp, does anyone have one?


----------



## LVlover13

Does anyone have the Le PLiage mini? I'm wondering if its too small for you or it's ok for everyday use. Thanks!


----------



## thedseer

bakeacookie said:


> Speaking of customized Longchamp, does anyone have one?



I remember that Doreen does-see post 8 of this thread.

I was playing around with the customization on the website today-thinking about treating myself to a monogrammed one after I get married this fall.


----------



## LVBagLady

Picked these two up at Nordstrom today. Love the expandable tote.


----------



## nino gal

LVlover13 said:


> Does anyone have the Le PLiage mini? I'm wondering if its too small for you or it's ok for everyday use. Thanks!



i hv planetes mini and its too small for everyday use. i can only fit in my note 2, lv brazza wallet, keys n a pack of tissue. if thats all u normally carry then it might suits u for everyday use.


----------



## LVlover13

nino gal said:


> i hv planetes mini and its too small for everyday use. i can only fit in my note 2, lv brazza wallet, keys n a pack of tissue. if thats all u normally carry then it might suits u for everyday use.



Thanks! Im planning to carry just about that much so I think it should be okay!


----------



## Ondrea

bakeacookie said:


> Speaking of customized Longchamp, does anyone have one?


I have been looking online and ordered a size two black with indigo blue stripe I ordered on the seventh and its on its way to me today literally a matter of days, I have a few longchamp le pliage and planettes and I love them hence ordering this. I plan to add a chocolate with camel stripe and a dark purple with cerise stripe at a later date I love using mini cross body bags and these are the perfect companion for them. Below is a link to a lot of the colour combinations.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=l...g&biw=1024&bih=672&sei=wC7fUaTmE5L20gXI9oHwAQ


----------



## pixiejenna

I grabbed one of the expandable totes at the nordie sale online. When I saw it in person when I when shopping later that day I was a tad disappointed because it didn't look like it was bigger than the large tote. Well I got it in the mail today and after being able to compair them side by side it is notably bigger than the large tote when expanded. My large felt a tad wider by about half a inch but that may be because it's broken in and the new one is stiff. When zipped up it is much smaller than  the large which will make it the perfect travel bag. I'm still a bit on the fence on it because of the color I got it in gunmetal and honestly I like last years grey better it had a blue undertone too it. I'm considering maybe exchanging it for navy.

Comparison shots of the large tote and expandable tote.








Zipped up


----------



## Ondrea

I have just got a delivery today of a size 2 long handled black/indigo stripe customised Le Pliage so I thought I would add a photo of the rest of my collection.

The new customised
Large Grey Long Handled 
Medium Blue Long Handled
Small Black Short Handled
Make up Bags Grey and Black
Accessories pouch/ glasses Case Bilberry
Grey coin Purse


----------



## Ondrea

Planettes Chocolate Medium Short Handled


----------



## Ondrea

Le pliage Cuir Magenta I searched high and Low for this last summer then finally  found one in rolling luggage at Gatwick airport with 20% off


----------



## dhampson

Ondrea said:


> Planettes Chocolate Medium Short Handled



Lovely. I also like your magenta one as well. Congrats on the custom bag. Super nice and fun collection.


----------



## LVBagLady

Picked this up yesterday in Portsmouth NH. 50% off.


----------



## LVBagLady

My Longchamp family.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Very pretty!


----------



## Frugalfinds

bujanglapok said:


> my first longchamp..Loving it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250374



Is this the fuchsia?


----------



## bujanglapok

Frugalfinds said:


> Is this the fuchsia?



Yes, it is fuschia.


----------



## Lizzietish

I was going to sell my long champ on ebay, but i think ill hold on to it now!


----------



## jessla

Okay, here we go!  Here are my 2 Longchamp bags!  Left one is black leather, and right one is snake print on canvas.  Then a picture of me with the leather one so you get an idea of the size (I love how it's so big!).


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Here are my two LMs..the gold-ish green was Made in China while the white was Made in France.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Chinese Warrior said:


> Here are my two LMs..the gold-ish green was Made in China while the white was Made in France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2261293


----------



## Frugalfinds

bujanglapok said:


> Yes, it is fuschia.



Thank you!


----------



## piperhallie

My new baby!


----------



## annielull

My work bag...


----------



## plumaplomb

annielull said:


> View attachment 2263298
> 
> 
> My work bag...



I love that!  Does it hold its structure well?

I think my next purchase is going to be a Longchamp leather bag.  I can't decide between the Balzane cross body and the Cosmos hobo.  I love how classy Longchamp bags look!


----------



## mssmelanie

my first LongChamps!  I wanted a good travel bag that was worry free on an airplane and had a zipper. It looks like a lot of people here get a lot of use out of this type of bag.


----------



## LVBagLady

This was an impulse buy at a boutique , yesterday, in Portsmouth, NH. I couldn't help myself. It's the new fall color, Fuscia. And it was $100 off!   Also, got the small matching pouchette. I keep my keys, phone and work id badge in it. I'm always losing them but find since using the pouchettes to hold them I don't misplace them as much. Also, no tax. I've been buying all my Longchamps at Nordstrom in Massachusetts and paying tax. I'm from NH and I like tax free.


----------



## s&bfan

mssmelanie said:


> View attachment 2264335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first LongChamps!  I wanted a good travel bag that was worry free on an airplane and had a zipper. It looks like a lot of people here get a lot of use out of this type of bag.



I have this one and it's a fantastic bag. I'm visiting my sister in Paris soon and will be using it as my carry on. Great minds think alike! &#128522;


----------



## mtstmichel

Fushia is a beautiful color!


----------



## BagLady14

I recently got into boating and realized that nothing in my LV collection is practical to bring on the boat.  So I bought this Large tote.  It will be big enough to hold purse items as well as a dry outfit. This is my first and only Longchamp.


----------



## grjeske

My first of hopefully many...! lol 
Love the gun metal color


----------



## BooIn

My 1st LC Le Pliage Cuir small in Vegetal/Neutral. Loving it to bits! &#128525;


----------



## peace1029




----------



## grjeske

annielull said:


> View attachment 2263298
> 
> 
> My work bag...



Love the colors!


----------



## annielull

plumaplomb said:


> I love that!  Does it hold its structure well?
> 
> I think my next purchase is going to be a Longchamp leather bag.  I can't decide between the Balzane cross body and the Cosmos hobo.  I love how classy Longchamp bags look!



Yes it does hold its structure! But at the same time the leather is so soft it's not too rigid. I looove longchamp leather bags! Perfect for work.


----------



## sambalsotong

LVBagLady said:


> This was an impulse buy at a boutique , yesterday, in Portsmouth, NH. I couldn't help myself. It's the new fall color, Fuscia. And it was $100 off!   Also, got the small matching pouchette. I keep my keys, phone and work id badge in it. I'm always losing them but find since using the pouchettes to hold them I don't misplace them as much. Also, no tax. I've been buying all my Longchamps at Nordstrom in Massachusetts and paying tax. I'm from NH and I like tax free.



How pretty! Congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## jelita78

pixiejenna said:


> Love this bag it's such a happy color!


and i just bought a yellow darshan too!
but have not taken it out yet.
will let u know when.


----------



## mssmelanie

s&bfan said:


> I have this one and it's a fantastic bag. I'm visiting my sister in Paris soon and will be using it as my carry on. Great minds think alike! &#128522;



Good to know u love it!  I started using it and love it too. I wish there was an outside pocket but other than that, it is great!


----------



## saira1214

LVBagLady said:


> This was an impulse buy at a boutique , yesterday, in Portsmouth, NH. I couldn't help myself. It's the new fall color, Fuscia. And it was $100 off!   Also, got the small matching pouchette. I keep my keys, phone and work id badge in it. I'm always losing them but find since using the pouchettes to hold them I don't misplace them as much. Also, no tax. I've been buying all my Longchamps at Nordstrom in Massachusetts and paying tax. I'm from NH and I like tax free.



I have been thinking about getting this bag. Is it the medium? Can you please let me know how much it can hold? How is the leather (does it seem delicate, prone to water spots) and how has it been holding up? I currently have a large Pliage which I carry mostly everyday because it is so lightweight and carefree and I would like to stick in that size range? Are you able to wear the bag cross-body? Sorry for so many questions, but I am really thinking about getting this bag?


----------



## LVBagLady

saira1214 said:


> I have been thinking about getting this bag. Is it the medium? Can you please let me know how much it can hold? How is the leather (does it seem delicate, prone to water spots) and how has it been holding up? I currently have a large Pliage which I carry mostly everyday because it is so lightweight and carefree and I would like to stick in that size range? Are you able to wear the bag cross-body? Sorry for so many questions, but I am really thinking about getting this bag?


Hi, the bag holds quite a bit. I have 3 of the pouchettes that I carry to keep everything contained. I haven't used it a lot because it's been raining here. Hope to carry it this weekend. I haven't carried it crossbody yet.  I will try to post pics of what it holds in the near future.


----------



## LVBagLady

saira1214 said:


> I have been thinking about getting this bag. Is it the medium? Can you please let me know how much it can hold? How is the leather (does it seem delicate, prone to water spots) and how has it been holding up? I currently have a large Pliage which I carry mostly everyday because it is so lightweight and carefree and I would like to stick in that size range? Are you able to wear the bag cross-body? Sorry for so many questions, but I am really thinking about getting this bag?








Here is a crossbody pic. My friend and I went shopping this morning and it worked well crossbody.


----------



## dhampson

I have medium shopper size in black and love it. 
I'm contemplating buying another Le Pliage in red, but can't decide on medium or small (mini). For what I carry the mini should be fine, it is more a question of shoulder strap vs. hand held.  I think the mini is super cute, but is it practical?
Thoughts?


----------



## LVlover13

dhampson said:


> I have medium shopper size in black and love it.
> I'm contemplating buying another Le Pliage in red, but can't decide on medium or small (mini). For what I carry the mini should be fine, it is more a question of shoulder strap vs. hand held.  I think the mini is super cute, but is it practical?
> Thoughts?



I have the mini and I love it! It's super cute! It holds all I need when I'm out, however I don't think it's a good choice if you use it for shopping because you have to hold it in your hands or your arms which make it a little uncomfortable. But other than that I love it and I carry it everywhere I go (even shopping haha) I have a purple one and just bought a chocolate one recently so you can tell how much I love it. The red one is on my wish list!


----------



## dhampson

LVlover13 said:


> I have the mini and I love it! It's super cute! It holds all I need when I'm out, however I don't think it's a good choice if you use it for shopping because you have to hold it in your hands or your arms which make it a little uncomfortable. But other than that I love it and I carry it everywhere I go (even shopping haha) I have a purple one and just bought a chocolate one recently so you can tell how much I love it. The red one is on my wish list!



Thanks for your response. I'd love to see a collection photo if you have one.


----------



## Ytjhia

My longchamp family


----------



## dhampson

Ytjhia said:


> My longchamp family
> View attachment 2275690



Lovely!


----------



## Sweetpea19

piperhallie said:


> My new baby!



Wow that's very nice!!!


----------



## Sweetpea19

Ytjhia said:


> My longchamp family
> View attachment 2275690



Great family! Which color is your absolute fav?


----------



## Sweetpea19

ilovehandbags77 said:


> I just picked this up at Nordstrom and I am in love with the color!
> Love how easy it is to carry and will be a great summer bag.



Very nice color!! What's it called?


----------



## shavina

ilovehandbags77 said:


> I just picked this up at Nordstrom and I am in love with the color!
> Love how easy it is to carry and will be a great summer bag.



  Hi! My friend is going to HK next week and I want to ask her to buy this for me. May I ask what color is the lining? Is it white? Thank you.


----------



## Clauddy

Today I wore my Le Pliage and matching coin purse--both in blue.


----------



## Clauddy

They are really nice. I love the two pink ones!


----------



## ilovehandbags77

shavina said:


> Hi! My friend is going to HK next week and I want to ask her to buy this for me. May I ask what color is the lining? Is it white? Thank you.


 

Yes the lining is white


----------



## helene20

peace1029 said:


> View attachment 2267416
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267417



Very nice, in which city are you in this picture?


----------



## LVlover13

My Le Pliage mini tote in bilberry! I love her a lot and use her every day!


----------



## Clauddy

I love your mini tote too! Enjoy it!


----------



## peace1029

helene20 said:


> Very nice, in which city are you in this picture?


 
that was in Hong Kong!


----------



## helene20

peace1029 said:


> that was in Hong Kong!



Thanks!

I was there in last November.


----------



## ayutilovesGST




----------



## HKKH

Hello, I just recently purchased my first Le Pliage yesterday!  I was originally set on natural but the SA at Nordstrom convinced me to get gunmetal which I don't regret. Love this color because in combination with the fabrics weave gives it a multidimensional look depending on the lighting. 

Oh Sorry for the awful picture I'm traveling so there's a mess.


----------



## luv_bagz

Longchamp LM long handle small in old gold &#128522;


----------



## justwatchin

HKKH said:


> Hello, I just recently purchased my first Le Pliage yesterday!  I was originally set on natural but the SA at Nordstrom convinced me to get gunmetal which I don't regret. Love this color because in combination with the fabrics weave gives it a multidimensional look depending on the lighting.
> 
> Oh Sorry for the awful picture I'm traveling so there's a mess.


Love the gunmetal color.


----------



## justwatchin

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 2288119
> 
> My Le Pliage mini tote in bilberry! I love her a lot and use her every day!


Bilberry is great for fall. I just ordered the same bag in Fuschia


----------



## bujanglapok




----------



## Clauddy

bujanglapok said:


> View attachment 2299617



Lovely color


----------



## dhampson

Magnums is having their Friends and Family sale.  20% off with code "friends" which expires on 8/25/13.


----------



## blurblurdog

Would like to find a baby bag... Want to know which one is more easy to take care...?


----------



## Minne Bags

dhampson said:


> Magnums is having their Friends and Family sale.  20% off with code "friends" which expires on 8/25/13.



I saw that notice, too. But the email that I received states that Longchamp is excluded.


----------



## LVBagLady

blurblurdog said:


> Would like to find a baby bag... Want to know which one is more easy to take care...?


The Planetes (plain black) is a heavier material.
The one w/design, the design could wear off. It's noted on the care card that comes with the bag.


----------



## dhampson

Minne Bags said:


> I saw that notice, too. But the email that I received states that Longchamp is excluded.



Oh boo!  You're right. It excludes quite a bit. That's sad.


----------



## xbabii

dhampson said:


> Oh boo!  You're right. It excludes quite a bit. That's sad.



It works with longchamp fyi, just ordered


----------



## lorenzo94580

^^I'm wondering if the longchamp exclusion on the coupon description is to deter price matching (at like Nordies) even though it works at magnums online anyway.


----------



## kenzibray

What size would you ladies recommend as a school bag? I was looking on Nordies and they have the regular le pilage and then the large. I don't carry a ton. Just a notebook or two and whatever book for that class. 

Do either fit a 13" MacBook? I don't carry it much but it'd be nice to know. 

Could anyone do a comparison next to a Neverfull MM? Trying to talk myself out of another LV by researching more practical options


----------



## tentativepurse

kenzibray said:


> What size would you ladies recommend as a school bag? I was looking on Nordies and they have the regular le pilage and then the large. I don't carry a ton. Just a notebook or two and whatever book for that class.
> 
> Do either fit a 13" MacBook? I don't carry it much but it'd be nice to know.
> 
> Could anyone do a comparison next to a Neverfull MM? Trying to talk myself out of another LV by researching more practical options



What Nordstrom calls Large is about the same size as the Neverfull. I have both that and the small/medium. For just running around I use the small/medium, and if I'm going to do serious shopping I use the large. There's a thread on here with size comparisons: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...size-comparisons-what-fits-inside-816924.html

Just the other day I had a rain jacket and a pair of sneakers in the large one - very uncomfortable to carry, but it fit inside.


----------



## dhampson

kenzibray said:


> What size would you ladies recommend as a school bag? I was looking on Nordies and they have the regular le pilage and then the large. I don't carry a ton. Just a notebook or two and whatever book for that class.
> 
> Do either fit a 13" MacBook? I don't carry it much but it'd be nice to know.
> 
> Could anyone do a comparison next to a Neverfull MM? Trying to talk myself out of another LV by researching more practical options



I believe there is a YouTube video comparing the two bags. Try Bags For Bubbles. 
I'd use the large with a base shaper from Purse Bling.com


----------



## grjeske

HKKH said:


> Hello, I just recently purchased my first Le Pliage yesterday!  I was originally set on natural but the SA at Nordstrom convinced me to get gunmetal which I don't regret. Love this color because in combination with the fabrics weave gives it a multidimensional look depending on the lighting.
> 
> Oh Sorry for the awful picture I'm traveling so there's a mess.



Love the gunmetal! I have that same color as well! 
ONLY negative I have to say is my straps tend to slip off my shoulders...kinda annoying but other than that love the bag!


----------



## gabbby

I asked my sister to get me a Cosmos in cognac on her trip to Spain. It's a bit larger than expected even though I did measure a similarly sized bag.  I love the rose gold hardware.


----------



## plumaplomb

gabbby said:


> I asked my sister to get me a Cosmos in cognac on her trip to Spain. It's a bit larger than expected even though I did measure a similarly sized bag.  I love the rose gold hardware.



Gorgeous!  I just tried on the Cosmos hobo in store the other day.  Such smooshy leather.


----------



## Sweetpea19

gabbby said:


> I asked my sister to get me a Cosmos in cognac on her trip to Spain. It's a bit larger than expected even though I did measure a similarly sized bag.  I love the rose gold hardware.



Very nice, enjoy her!


----------



## marina harbor

I love this longchamp.. I bought it some years ago in spain. The model is called MODELE DEPOSE, and it's a type of velvet and and patent purple leather! Hope you like it to!


----------



## LVBagLady

marina harbor said:


> I love this longchamp.. I bought it some years ago in spain. The model is called MODELE DEPOSE, and it's a type of velvet and and patent purple leather! Hope you like it to!


 Love your Longchamp.


----------



## marina harbor

LVBagLady said:


> Love your Longchamp.



Thank you!


----------



## marceylove

Long over due action shot.  Me and my blue Au Sultan Dome Satchel in a  lift up to my office early this morning.  So, early no one rode the lift  with me 

Sorry for poor image, though.


----------



## pmburk

Bought this at an estate sale back during the summer. I know it is from the Roseau line, but as far as an actual style or name, I am not sure. I think it is probably several years old.


----------



## pmburk

Another shot in my truck at lunch. Sorry, I just love this bag!


----------



## s&bfan

pmburk said:


> Another shot in my truck at lunch. Sorry, I just love this bag!




I would too. It's a classic bag with plenty of utility. Congratulations on or find!


----------



## JazzyMac

Here is my Longchamp!  I have a personalized one on the way, and then I'll be good for a while.  I love these bags!


----------



## marceylove

JazzyMac said:


> Here is my Longchamp!  I have a personalized one on the way, and then I'll be good for a while.  I love these bags!



Very nice!  What's that one on the upper right?


----------



## toughcookee

Hi, I'm a new member but definitely not new in the collection of bags. I just don't know what to post until I saw this thread... I just did a DIY base for my le pliage and took a photo of it earlier today. Hence, I thought this may be a good start to put up a post.

This is my first Longchamp bag, bought last year on my trip to Paris.


----------



## JazzyMac

marceylove said:


> Very nice!  What's that one on the upper right?




It's the Le Pliage Hobo. It's a shoulder bag I think the color I have is gunmetal.


----------



## JazzyMac

toughcookee said:


> Hi, I'm a new member but definitely not new in the collection of bags. I just don't know what to post until I saw this thread... I just did a DIY base for my le pliage and took a photo of it earlier today. Hence, I thought this may be a good start to put up a post.
> 
> This is my first Longchamp bag, bought last year on my trip to Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2370639




That is awesome!!  Do you have photos of the inside?


----------



## toughcookee

JazzyMac said:


> That is awesome!!  Do you have photos of the inside?




here you go. I don't think I am fully utilising the large space of the bag but these items already make it feel heavy. I have all my makeup stuff in the purple Ferragamo cosmetics pouch, my iPad mini in a pink Otter box, my Burberry wallet, a large baby wet wipes and a bag organiser which I got for free from a local drugstore (I have a mobile battery pack in a gray pouch, my hair clip and a pink Michael Kors card case).

whew


----------



## JazzyMac

toughcookee said:


> here you go. I don't think I am fully utilising the large space of the bag but these items already make it feel heavy. I have all my makeup stuff in the purple Ferragamo cosmetics pouch, my iPad mini in a pink Otter box, my Burberry wallet, a large baby wet wipes and a bag organiser which I got for free from a local drugstore (I have a mobile battery pack in a gray pouch, my hair clip and a pink Michael Kors card case).
> 
> whew
> View attachment 2370659




I think you're the first person besides me to have wipes in your bag!  I love the color of your bag , and your bottom idea is awesome!

The cute Eiffel Tower is wonderful as well!  You make great choices.


----------



## toughcookee

JazzyMac said:


> I think you're the first person besides me to have wipes in your bag!  I love the color of your bag , and your bottom idea is awesome!
> 
> The cute Eiffel Tower is wonderful as well!  You make great choices.




thanks for all the compliments! The bag is just so large and I see so many people carrying it that I thought I ought to have it as uniquely mine as possible. And I love the Eiffel Tower 

As for the wet wipes, it is an essential item everytime. saves a lot of hassle, don't you think?


----------



## JazzyMac

toughcookee said:


> thanks for all the compliments! The bag is just so large and I see so many people carrying it that I thought I ought to have it as uniquely mine as possible. And I love the Eiffel Tower
> 
> As for the wet wipes, it is an essential item everytime. saves a lot of hassle, don't you think?




Definitely!!!


----------



## Gemmathilde

Here's my new Longchamp Le Pliage in Navy!!!





lapetitefrog.com


----------



## JazzyMac

Gemmathilde said:


> Here's my new Longchamp Le Pliage in Navy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lapetitefrog.com




That blue is beautiful!!


----------



## JazzyMac

My LC in action....doing exactly what she was made to do. Stuffed with goodies, waiting in a train station!  Nobody has to know where I've been or what I splurged on. I love it!!


----------



## toughcookee

JazzyMac said:


> My LC in action....doing exactly what she was made to do. Stuffed with goodies, waiting in a train station!  Nobody has to know where I've been or what I splurged on. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371461




so you're not gonna show what you have inside the bag? &#128513;


----------



## JazzyMac

toughcookee said:


> so you're not gonna show what you have inside the bag? &#128513;



That was the awesomest secret of it all!  Everything nice all hidden inside.  Sorry I emptied it all out and didn't take a photo.  

I had: 

MK Continental Wallet
Brahmin Pill Case
Tiny case o' baby wipes
Maui Jim sunglasses inside the case
Box o' 1/2 dozen donuts from the donut shop...yeah, DONUTS!
1/2 lb o' smoked cheese from gourmet cheese boutique...yeah, CHEESE!
Fancy makeup foundation for my friend...inside a fancily wrapped package

This was a simple outing, but for the first time in a long time, I felt like I had it together.  Not juggling a ton of bags or looking for things, etc.

I think that was it.


----------



## toughcookee

JazzyMac said:


> That was the awesomest secret of it all!  Everything nice all hidden inside.  Sorry I emptied it all out and didn't take a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I had:
> 
> 
> 
> MK Continental Wallet
> 
> Brahmin Pill Case
> 
> Tiny case o' baby wipes
> 
> Maui Jim sunglasses inside the case
> 
> Box o' 1/2 dozen donuts from the donut shop...yeah, DONUTS!
> 
> 1/2 lb o' smoked cheese from gourmet cheese boutique...yeah, CHEESE!
> 
> Fancy makeup foundation for my friend...inside a fancily wrapped package
> 
> 
> 
> This was a simple outing, but for the first time in a long time, I felt like I had it together.  Not juggling a ton of bags or looking for things, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was it.




that's awesome! &#128515;


----------



## LVBagLady

There are Longchamp Le Pliages on sale at Saks Off 5th Ave at the Merrimack outlets in Merrimack, NH. Also, a couple of the backpacks and some leather bags.


----------



## SHC103

I'm considering getting a new longchamp but I can't decide between the colors camel or cumin! What do you ladies think? They seem pretty similar!


----------



## donnaoh

gabbby said:


> I asked my sister to get me a Cosmos in cognac on her trip to Spain. It's a bit larger than expected even though I did measure a similarly sized bag.  I love the rose gold hardware.


Yummy!


----------



## donnaoh

marceylove said:


> Long over due action shot.  Me and my blue Au Sultan Dome Satchel in a  lift up to my office early this morning.  So, early no one rode the lift  with me
> 
> Sorry for poor image, though.


I laid my hands on this beautiful bag in Vegas earlier this year...why I did not take her home, I am not sure.


----------



## bujanglapok

my tiny, winny LC coin purse in navy


----------



## jennytiu

sambalsotong said:


> Fresh from the mail! My latest addition, with Mr Jeremy Scott himself on the cover. &#9825;



I thought that was your boyfriend and the bag was placed on top of him. Very realistic!


----------



## poms

Obsessed with Le Pliage Cuir bags (I really want the medium as I have the small and large but think I should hold off for a bit). I also have a Navy Le Pliage


----------



## marceylove

poms said:


> Obsessed with Le Pliage Cuir bags (I really want the medium as I have the small and large but think I should hold off for a bit). I also have a Navy Le Pliage



Wow...you really like them


----------



## authenticate

Practical bag for daily use! Ive got almost 10pc of LC bags! My fav is the le pliage LM metal line. They're so sturdy although they made of nylon *CMIIW* they're waterproof and able to hold tons of my supplies! Love love love LC !


----------



## PassportKai

I'm so excited, that I just ordered my first LC! Le Pliage in bilberry, it looks like a fun color!


----------



## pixiejenna

Dose anyone here have the large travel bag and the expandable travel tote? How do they compare size wise? Are you able to fit them underneath seat in front of you on a plane? I currently have the large shopping totes I use for travel but am considering getting a larger bag to use as my "purse" while traveling with a carry on.


----------



## tentativepurse

pixiejenna said:


> Dose anyone here have the large travel bag and the expandable travel tote? How do they compare size wise? Are you able to fit them underneath seat in front of you on a plane? I currently have the large shopping totes I use for travel but am considering getting a larger bag to use as my "purse" while traveling with a carry on.



The large travel tote is so big it would be the carry on. It's too large to be a purse in addition to a carry on. My seat mate had one of those on a recent flight, so I've seen it in action in a plane.


----------



## pixiejenna

tentativepurse said:


> The large travel tote is so big it would be the carry on. It's too large to be a purse in addition to a carry on. My seat mate had one of those on a recent flight, so I've seen it in action in a plane.



Thanks for the feedback! I don't have any stores near me that carry longchamp, I'd have to go downtown (like 30 miles from where I live) just to see them and the only store that carries them usually has a very limited supply so they may not even have all the sizes on hand for me to see in person. Darn I was hoping I could swing it as a large "handbag" lol. I can generally fit all my stuff in the carry on & longchamp large tote but I was hoping for a bit of extra room for traveling during the holidays.  Also I was looking for a short handle too, because when I use my large tote with the long handle I'm always trying to hold on too it and the handle of my carry on because it wants to slide off the carry on. I was thinking a short handle will help keep it more in place. I had the nordies large expandable tote but the zipper kept on jamming up so I ended up returning it. Maybe I'll try getting another one at their next anniversary sale and hopefully have better luck quality wise.


----------



## thedseer

pixiejenna said:


> Dose anyone here have the large travel bag and the expandable travel tote? How do they compare size wise? Are you able to fit them underneath seat in front of you on a plane? I currently have the large shopping totes I use for travel but am considering getting a larger bag to use as my "purse" while traveling with a carry on.



You could also throw into the mix the custom Le Pliages. I know size 4 is bigger than the large tote, so that might be good for traveling.


----------



## pixiejenna

thedseer said:


> You could also throw into the mix the custom Le Pliages. I know size 4 is bigger than the large tote, so that might be good for traveling.



The size 4 is almost the same size as the large travel tote I think it's maybe a inch shorter.


----------



## sena8224

Currently using this LM cuir. Fits a ton without giving your shoulder a hard time


----------



## toughcookee

I came to Paris for a vacation since the past 2 days and went crazy at the Longchamp outlet in La Vallee yesterday. Got these beauties which I'm wearing it to my outing today


----------



## bags and bijoux

Simplymuah said:


> My recent LC purchase!



I was thinking of purchasing this bag in black. How well does it hold up? Would it be possible for you to tell me where it's made?


----------



## bags and bijoux

Which leather would you ladies recommend for a purse the Roseau or the Veau Foulonne?


----------



## EmmieMc

I have the Roseau but with a zipper closure that was available several years ago.  I have yet to find a bag that functions any better and looks great after four years. 
Emmie


----------



## bags and bijoux

EmmieMc said:


> I have the Roseau but with a zipper closure that was available several years ago.  I have yet to find a bag that functions any better and looks great after four years.
> Emmie



Thank you for your reply. I meant to say wallet (small purse). I decided to get a Longchamp purse from Harrods. It was a steal!!


----------



## seton

does Longchamp ever do F&F like other retailers?


----------



## pixiejenna

seton said:


> does Longchamp ever do F&F like other retailers?



I don't ever recall them ever doing one. HOwever Bloomies sells longchamp and do have F&F sales every so often.


----------



## seton

pixiejenna said:


> I don't ever recall them ever doing one. HOwever Bloomies sells longchamp and do have F&F sales every so often.



ty but unfortunately not even the flagship bloomies carry the full foulonne line which is what i wanted


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> ty but unfortunately not even the flagship bloomies carry the full foulonne line which is what i wanted



See if magnums.net has what you want. They have foulonne and are doing 20% off until 11/17 with code PH20.


----------



## seton

thedseer said:


> See if magnums.net has what you want. They have foulonne and are doing 20% off until 11/17 with code PH20.



youre a sweetheart! 
unfortunately, they didnt carry the bag I wanted but I appreciate ur help.


----------



## minoxa33

Here's my vintage Longchamp - what do you think?


----------



## vivelebag

sena8224 said:


> Currently using this LM cuir. Fits a ton without giving your shoulder a hard time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387191



If that's the black and bronze one, you're my bag twin! This has been my work carry-all since buying last season. Comfy on the shoulder despite the delicate looking straps. Love the pale lining- makes it easy to find things inside. It's my only LC bag currently, although I have also admired the Rousseau totes.


----------



## gabbby

plumaplomb said:


> Gorgeous!  I just tried on the Cosmos hobo in store the other day.  Such smooshy leather.


Yes, I think it will age nicely.


----------



## gabbby

Sweetpea19 said:


> Very nice, enjoy her!


Thanks, I will. I can fit so much in this bag...


----------



## grace04

sena8224 said:


> Currently using this LM cuir. Fits a ton without giving your shoulder a hard time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387191



Gorgeous color!  Love that bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's my MIF red small shopper, along with all the stuff I'm able to cart around inside. I love this bag so much that I just ordered another in gunmetal from Nordstrom - can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Esquared72

And here's my new Gunmetal...love it!


----------



## pinkkitten74

eehlers said:


> Here's my MIF red small shopper, along with all the stuff I'm able to cart around inside. I love this bag so much that I just ordered another in gunmetal from Nordstrom - can't wait for it to arrive.


 lovely bag and where did you get the dragonfly bag charm from?


----------



## Esquared72

pinkkitten74 said:


> lovely bag and where did you get the dragonfly bag charm from?



Thanks!  It's actually a Coach charm that I bought last year.


----------



## myserendipity

Ytjhia said:


> My longchamp family
> View attachment 2275690


Beautiful collection


----------



## myserendipity

sambalsotong said:


> My Planetes long handle in Plum finally arrived today and I am so in love with the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one added to my Planetes family.


Beautiful planete family, love all the color you have!


----------



## babevivtan

eehlers said:


> And here's my new Gunmetal...love it!


----------



## pinkkitten74

Does anyone have a mini? Can you post a whats in my bag abd a mod shot please?


----------



## Esquared72

pinkkitten74 said:


> Does anyone have a mini? Can you post a whats in my bag abd a mod shot please?




I just bought a mini yesterday in Camel. Here's pics of what's inside. I just got up, so not presentable for pics yet.  I'll take a couple mod shots later today. 

For being a mini, it fits a lot! There's still room if I wanted to throw in a small water bottle or pair of gloves.


----------



## babevivtan

eehlers said:


> I just bought a mini yesterday in Camel. Here's pics of what's inside. I just got up, so not presentable for pics yet.  I'll take a couple mod shots later today.
> 
> For being a mini, it fits a lot! There's still room if I wanted to throw in a small water bottle or pair of gloves.


 

wow, that is a lot of items!  Good to know the mini can fit so much!


----------



## dcooney4

eehlers said:


> I just bought a mini yesterday in Camel. Here's pics of what's inside. I just got up, so not presentable for pics yet.  I'll take a couple mod shots later today.
> 
> For being a mini, it fits a lot! There's still room if I wanted to throw in a small water bottle or pair of gloves.



I'm loving this one.


----------



## Esquared72

dcooney4 said:


> I'm loving this one.




Thanks! I initially wasn't sold on the short handles, but found I was carrying my LH bags in my hand as often as on my shoulder, so decided to try an SH bag. Love it! So lightweight and even kinder to my back since I'm not lugging it on my shoulder.


----------



## dcooney4

eehlers said:


> Thanks! I initially wasn't sold on the short handles, but found I was carrying my LH bags in my hand as often as on my shoulder, so decided to try an SH bag. Love it! So lightweight and even kinder to my back since I'm not lugging it on my shoulder.



I have a small credit and I was hoping they had that mini in your steel color.


----------



## pinkkitten74

eehlers said:


> I just bought a mini yesterday in Camel. Here's pics of what's inside. I just got up, so not presentable for pics yet.  I'll take a couple mod shots later today.
> 
> For being a mini, it fits a lot! There's still room if I wanted to throw in a small water bottle or pair of gloves.




Thanks  the mini looks so tiny! But you have a lot in it


----------



## VanillaLV

Forecast for rain today so taking out my mini Bordeaux le pliage with the cutest bag charm .. my mono pochette cles  



What's in my bag ? 

Furla cosmetic case 
Louis Vuitton LE mini pochette
LV zippy coin purse 
LV pochette cles (bag charm) 
Longchamp card case
Longchamp key case 
Shopping bag 
Tissues 
TicTacs
iPhone 4S

And still got room to spare  loving this mini bag &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Gigoypotpot

New addition to my collection. I have been searching for this forever since the style is discountinued! So happy I got a new one from ebay for a very reasonable price!! 

This is my LC Le Pliage Messenger in Bilberry:

TFL!


----------



## LVlover13

VanillaLV said:


> Forecast for rain today so taking out my mini Bordeaux le pliage with the cutest bag charm .. my mono pochette cles
> View attachment 2416756
> 
> 
> What's in my bag ?
> 
> Furla cosmetic case
> Louis Vuitton LE mini pochette
> LV zippy coin purse
> LV pochette cles (bag charm)
> Longchamp card case
> Longchamp key case
> Shopping bag
> Tissues
> TicTacs
> iPhone 4S
> 
> And still got room to spare  loving this mini bag &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2416761




The bag is so cute! Love your key chain and the mini pochette too!


----------



## LVlover13

eehlers said:


> I just bought a mini yesterday in Camel. Here's pics of what's inside. I just got up, so not presentable for pics yet.  I'll take a couple mod shots later today.
> 
> For being a mini, it fits a lot! There's still room if I wanted to throw in a small water bottle or pair of gloves.




Love the bag! I myself have one too but in different color. This bag size is so cute!


----------



## sweetpea9

Here's mine! Giving me company at work


----------



## pringirl

Gigoypotpot said:


> New addition to my collection. I have been searching for this forever since the style is discountinued! So happy I got a new one from ebay for a very reasonable price!!
> 
> This is my LC Le Pliage Messenger in Bilberry:
> 
> TFL!



this is so pretty!!!


----------



## lolalalo

I see some longchamp bags, full leather. I like. Almost bought it but i think twice first. I do not know why. Still confused. Still prefer fossil, furla, kate spade and zara.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

pringirl said:


> this is so pretty!!!



Thank u!! I &#9829; it!


----------



## lolalalo

VanillaLV said:


> Forecast for rain today so taking out my mini Bordeaux le pliage with the cutest bag charm .. my mono pochette cles
> View attachment 2416756
> 
> 
> What's in my bag ?
> 
> Furla cosmetic case
> Louis Vuitton LE mini pochette
> LV zippy coin purse
> LV pochette cles (bag charm)
> Longchamp card case
> Longchamp key case
> Shopping bag
> Tissues
> TicTacs
> iPhone 4S
> 
> And still got room to spare  loving this mini bag &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2416761



Ooh god, i love things you have! Soo cute, and organized well! Me too here wit my bag! It makes me easy to find stuffs inside my bag!


----------



## lolalalo

sweetpea9 said:


> Here's mine! Giving me company at work
> 
> View attachment 2440128



This red bag is sooo cute! I like it!


----------



## jsunny

Does anyone have the Longchamp Le Pliage in the Lilac color? I just saw it on Booomingdales and it was the prettiest mauve color with hints of purple, but then again you can never trust stock photos...


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

I used this bag yesterday since I was having my 2 year old's Santa photo taken, and knew we would be in line for a while.  I brought a lot of extra toys & boy do I understand the love for this bag now...


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone bought the new spring colors?

SA told me this gorgeous blue/green color I saw was lagoon. It definitely is on the buy list. 

There was also this bright coral color! 

Lots of Le Pilages were on sale at the boutique too.


----------



## missemily

Can anyone tell me the drop of the les pliages with the long straps? I want to find one I can wear over my winter coat!


----------



## thedseer

Are the spring colors available for purchase online anywhere yet? I'd love to see them.


----------



## cupcakegirl

thedseer said:


> Are the spring colors available for purchase online anywhere yet? *I'd love to see them.*



Me too!


----------



## missemily

peace1029 said:


> View attachment 2267416
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267417


What size is your bag? I love it!!!


----------



## pinklolly

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone bought the new spring colors?
> 
> SA told me this gorgeous blue/green color I saw was lagoon. It definitely is on the buy list.
> 
> There was also this bright coral color!
> 
> Lots of Le Pilages were on sale at the boutique too.



So excited to see the new spring colours  I'm going to check my local boutique that sells them  Coral & Lagoon sound so pretty


----------



## bakeacookie

pinklolly said:


> So excited to see the new spring colours  I'm going to check my local boutique that sells them  Coral & Lagoon sound so pretty




They were absolutely gorgeous. Let us know if there's other pretty colors!


----------



## pinklolly

bakeacookie said:


> They were absolutely gorgeous. Let us know if there's other pretty colors!



Will do


----------



## pinklolly

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone bought the new spring colors?
> 
> SA told me this gorgeous blue/green color I saw was lagoon. It definitely is on the buy list.
> 
> There was also this bright coral color!
> 
> Lots of Le Pilages were on sale at the boutique too.



You actually saw the lagoon IN the boutique? Ahhh lucky!!! I called my local boutique that sells Longchamp & the SA told me they'd have the new Spring colours in early February here in Toronto. Yes there's a Lagoon and Bleu Ciel. I definitely will go look ASAP when they come in. 

Now to get thru the January blahs lol


----------



## bakeacookie

pinklolly said:


> You actually saw the lagoon IN the boutique? Ahhh lucky!!! I called my local boutique that sells Longchamp & the SA told me they'd have the new Spring colours in early February here in Toronto. Yes there's a Lagoon and Bleu Ciel. I definitely will go look ASAP when they come in.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get thru the January blahs lol







That's what the SA told me lagoon was. He told me that was a spring color along with the coral. Plus this floral canvas tote. I hope it's a spring color because I want to get it for the spring. Lol


----------



## pinklolly

Omg I LOVE that blue colour & must have it too lol. Thank you for sharing that pic, it's SO pretty!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

pinklolly said:


> Omg I LOVE that blue colour & must have it too lol. Thank you for sharing that pic, it's SO pretty!!!




Yeah I forgot to post it last time. I'm waiting till it shows up at  Bloomies so I can get points for it. I was looking for fuchsia on sale but lost interest in fuchsia when I saw the lagoon.


----------



## thedseer

Love the lagoon! I'm thinking about the fuchsia too.


----------



## bakeacookie

thedseer said:


> Love the lagoon! I'm thinking about the fuchsia too.



Fushia is on sale!


----------



## pinklolly

thedseer said:


> Love the lagoon! I'm thinking about the fuchsia too.



I have the Large tote in fuchsia, but just  this lagoon color!! Sale is a good time for a fuchsia lol  I'm leaning more towards the brighter colors for spring & summer, since I also have the raisin / wine red. I need bright colors in my life


----------



## alpinest

Gigoypotpot said:


> New addition to my collection. I have been searching for this forever since the style is discountinued! So happy I got a new one from ebay for a very reasonable price!!
> 
> This is my LC Le Pliage Messenger in Bilberry:
> 
> TFL!




I love it!

In fact I think this was my very bag...I sold it on consignment to a seller with the name Linda (I don't want to name the seller in case that is against the rules). I'm glad it went to a good home. I I loved the style but it was too "young" for me.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

alpinest said:


> I love it!
> 
> In fact I think this was my very bag...I sold it on consignment to a seller with the name Linda (I don't want to name the seller in case that is against the rules). I'm glad it went to a good home. I I loved the style but it was too "young" for me.



Wow!!!


----------



## alpinest

Gigoypotpot said:


> Wow!!!




I know! Small world.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

alpinest said:


> I know! Small world.



Did you buy it from Bloomies originally? If you did then it must be it


----------



## alpinest

Gigoypotpot said:


> Did you buy it from Bloomies originally? If you did then it must be it



Hm. I think I bought it from Longchamp SF. But if you got it from Linda's Stuff for $102 in November, that was mine.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Gotcha! Then I think it's only a twin  Mine was bnew from another seller and was originally bought from Bloomies.


----------



## neofight

LVmyotherbaby said:


> I used this bag yesterday since I was having my 2 year old's Santa photo taken, and knew we would be in line for a while.  I brought a lot of extra toys & boy do I understand the love for this bag now...



I love this color! What is it?


----------



## JennyErin

Figured I would add this pic to this thread as well, my Longchamp autruche le pilage.


----------



## thedseer

bakeacookie said:


> Fushia is on sale!





pinklolly said:


> I have the Large tote in fuchsia, but just  this lagoon color!! Sale is a good time for a fuchsia lol   I'm leaning more towards the brighter colors for spring & summer,  since I also have the raisin / wine red. I need bright colors in my life



new colors on longchamp US site! not seeing them anywhere else yet. i love lagoon and azure, and the pink is nice too.

good idea getting the fuchsia on sale  now that the new colors are out, i think i'll pull the trigger and get a lagoon at the same time.


----------



## pinklolly

thedseer said:


> new colors on longchamp US site! not seeing them anywhere else yet. i love lagoon and azure, and the pink is nice too.
> 
> good idea getting the fuchsia on sale  now that the new colors are out, i think i'll pull the trigger and get a lagoon at the same time.



Awesome thanks  I just saw the colors on the US site & while I LOVE Lagoon, it's too close to my brand new teal one lol boo. I'll definitely get the pink one for a new spring splash of color


----------



## bunnycat

thedseer said:


> new colors on longchamp US site! not seeing them anywhere else yet. i love lagoon and azure, and the pink is nice too.
> 
> good idea getting the fuchsia on sale  now that the new colors are out, i think i'll pull the trigger and get a lagoon at the same time.



I just looked at the new Spring colors. I love some of the totes they have up!


----------



## thedseer

Nordstrom has the new colors now too : )


----------



## LVlover13

Nordstrom has 4 new colors!! &#128522;


----------



## LVlover13

thedseer said:


> new colors on longchamp US site! not seeing them anywhere else yet. i love lagoon and azure, and the pink is nice too.
> 
> good idea getting the fuchsia on sale  now that the new colors are out, i think i'll pull the trigger and get a lagoon at the same time.




I'm gonna get the pink one! So pretty!


----------



## LVlover13

My mini Le Pliage in slate! Love it and use it every day!


----------



## thesnowy053

Blue


----------



## thesnowy053




----------



## thesnowy053

N


----------



## alpinest

Such a beautiful blue! Congratulations.


----------



## SpoonBag

Le pliage custom cosmetic bag. Light pink and grey.

Legende clutch limited edition in duck blue patent leather. Amazing color and really roomy. 

Gatsby black messanger. I have used this a lot! Amazing leather and seems to go with everything I wear. 

Legende wallet in mud.


----------



## SpoonBag

And the last little thing, a Rodeo coin purse in grey suede.


I am now considering a Le pliage tote...


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

neofight said:


> I love this color! What is it?



I'm so sorry, I missed your comment! Thank you, it is Fuschia


----------



## thesnowy053

alpinest said:


> Such a beautiful blue! Congratulations.



Thank you, a bit of colour seems to brighten the day! Having said that, Just picked up a black medium le pliage lol.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bakeacookie

SpoonBag said:


> Le pliage custom cosmetic bag. Light pink and grey.
> 
> 
> 
> Legende clutch limited edition in duck blue patent leather. Amazing color and really roomy.
> 
> 
> 
> Gatsby black messanger. I have used this a lot! Amazing leather and seems to go with everything I wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Legende wallet in mud.




Adorable cosmetic bag!!


----------



## ellebellex3

i'm obsessed with the longchamp backpacks!


----------



## SpoonBag

bakeacookie said:


> Adorable cosmetic bag!!



Thank you!
I am very pleased with the colors I chose


----------



## thedseer

Anyone picked up the spring colors yet?


----------



## pinklolly

They aren't available in boutiques here in Toronto until February, hopefully first week. I'm definitely looking at lagoon & pink & want to see them in person.


----------



## kiji1001

looks like sky blue. Nice


----------



## thedseer

Magnums has the new colors now...just have to hope they do 20% off soon.


----------



## LVlover13

thedseer said:


> Magnums has the new colors now...just have to hope they do 20% off soon.




Me too! &#128522;


----------



## cupcakegirl

magnums.net has some past season colors on sale now (their semi-annual sale)


----------



## babydoll73

My very first Longchamp that I purchased for school and travel (I sleep over at my boy-friends a lot): 
*The Longchamp Le Pliage in the limited edition Python print* 

It was originally going for sale at Holt Renfrew for $200+ CDN but I was able to buy it new with tags off of Ebay for only $110! 
I love bargain shopping​


----------



## Wumzy

Totally loving my longchamp planetes in colour prune....the long handle makes me what to reach for it all the time...the ample space makes it easy to take everything I need along when I go out and the colour makes me smile!


----------



## xuenis

Wow.

This thread has so much pretties, I'm literally itching to go off and find one right now, lol


----------



## xuenis

Yes, they are literally the best travel bags! Love the lightweight!!!


----------



## Luxury_Gifts

*Here Is My One & Only Longchamp That I Recently Purchased A Few Days Ago From My Local Salvation Army For Only $1.00​



*


----------



## EGBDF

Luxury_Gifts said:


> *Here Is My One & Only Longchamp That I Recently Purchased A Few Days Ago From My Local Salvation Army For Only $1.00​
> View attachment 2467498
> 
> 
> *



Wow, that's a real bargain!


----------



## bakeacookie

Luxury_Gifts said:


> *Here Is My One & Only Longchamp That I Recently Purchased A Few Days Ago From My Local Salvation Army For Only $1.00​
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice find! Love Longchamp thrift finds!


----------



## MsSJones

I just saw the new spring colours! They are soooo pretty!

I am thinking of getting the custom weekend bag with the longer straps, but I can't decide on the colours! Any suggestions?? 

I really like pink because it looks like peach pink! Has anyone seen it IRL?


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

MsSJones said:


> I just saw the new spring colours! They are soooo pretty!
> 
> I am thinking of getting the custom weekend bag with the longer straps, but I can't decide on the colours! Any suggestions??
> 
> I really like pink because it looks like peach pink! Has anyone seen it IRL?



I haven't seen it IRL, but it's my kind of color! It really depends on how pink or peachy the hues are. If it was pinker I'd suggest a deeper berry color with it, if it's peachier then a light brown, beige would look nice or anything in the earthtone family would make it pop really nicely IMO


----------



## MsSJones

LVmyotherbaby said:


> I haven't seen it IRL, but it's my kind of color! It really depends on how pink or peachy the hues are. If it was pinker I'd suggest a deeper berry color with it, if it's peachier then a light brown, beige would look nice or anything in the earthtone family would make it pop really nicely IMO



I wish I could get more than one! The colours are just so beautiful. Lagoon, lemon, azure blue, paper. I think if it's peachy it would look great with paper. It's more subtle than beige and looks very elegant! 

However, I am slightly worried about choosing a summery colour. Would it look as nice during winter? I already have a red one with a short handles for when I travel, but it makes my arms and hands hurt if it's full and I have to run to get to a gate at the airport or a platform at a bus or train station!! Hence, I want to get one with the longer handles that I can use all year round! 

Any suggestions on colours?


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

MsSJones said:


> I wish I could get more than one! The colours are just so beautiful. Lagoon, lemon, azure blue, paper. I think if it's peachy it would look great with paper. It's more subtle than beige and looks very elegant!
> 
> However, I am slightly worried about choosing a summery colour. Would it look as nice during winter? I already have a red one with a short handles for when I travel, but it makes my arms and hands hurt if it's full and I have to run to get to a gate at the airport or a platform at a bus or train station!! Hence, I want to get one with the longer handles that I can use all year round!
> 
> Any suggestions on colours?



Oh yes, Long handles are a must for traveling! Mine are long handles only, and I love how comfortable & easy it makes to carry it.  As for colors, I'd go with colors you truly love.  My latest purchase was a Navy large long handles because I like that I can use it all year round, it goes with everything (I wear Jeans a lot) and it is a neutral with a color so it doesn't seem boring to me.  I suggest going with a pop of color in the family you like, but a few shades darker so you can use all year round & it won't get grungy looking as you travel with it.  

Really you can't loose with all these gorgeous colors so I'm sure you'll pick the right one for you, that's the fun part isn't it? GL & I would love to see it when you decide!


----------



## MsSJones

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Oh yes, Long handles are a must for traveling! Mine are long handles only, and I love how comfortable & easy it makes to carry it.  As for colors, I'd go with colors you truly love.  My latest purchase was a Navy large long handles because I like that I can use it all year round, it goes with everything (I wear Jeans a lot) and it is a neutral with a color so it doesn't seem boring to me.  I suggest going with a pop of color in the family you like, but a few shades darker so you can use all year round & it won't get grungy looking as you travel with it.
> 
> Really you can't loose with all these gorgeous colors so I'm sure you'll pick the right one for you, that's the fun part isn't it? GL & I would love to see it when you decide!



Oh, you have one in navy! Does it look odd with the stitching in the middle? You know, where the other colour was supposed to be. I'd love to have it in one colour too! 

I am thinking that I'll probably go with peachy pink! I am such a fan of grey, black and navy, and most of my clothes are dark coloured even the summer ones, but this is just the pink I love so I think it's about time I get my first bright coloured bag!!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

MsSJones said:


> Oh, you have one in navy! Does it look odd with the stitching in the middle? You know, where the other colour was supposed to be. I'd love to have it in one colour too!
> 
> I am thinking that I'll probably go with peachy pink! I am such a fan of grey, black and navy, and most of my clothes are dark coloured even the summer ones, but this is just the pink I love so I think it's about time I get my first bright coloured bag!!



There you go, Go for it! Pink & Navy TDF! 

You sound a lot like me by the way, I always gravitate towards the dark side even in summer with clothing, lol


----------



## inverved

*Please delete this post - thanks!*


----------



## inverved

I'm absolutely in love with my new Longchamp Planetes in plum - medium  size, short handles. This is my first coloured bag (with the exception  of my Givenchy Antigona in navy, which I consider to be neutral, or not  coloured) and it gets a lot of glances, because of its colour. Although  it's the least expensive bag in my collection, I still baby it a bit.  Can't wait to take it out again!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2469085&stc=1&d=1390095809


----------



## katemj

My longchamp le pliage in chocolate! This is my everyday work bag.


----------



## katemj

YellowTrippen said:


> Small brown and blue Tweed :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flower clutch :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striped Tote and matching small clutch :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transparent and leather handbag :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross body bag (small) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross body bag Le Pliage (two front pockets) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross body/shoulder green and orange Tweed handbag :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _To be continued... _



Omg, the first one is so cute!!


----------



## katemj

Met a Lady today and she compliment on how I use my Longchamp le Pliage as a purse. She was wearing a LC tote bag from 20 years ago!!! She uses it as a lunch bag lol. It still look good!


----------



## nicole_201012

hello everyone! loving all of your longchamps! I'm looking to get the travel bag ($135) for weekend trips, perhaps to use as a carry on, etc.... 
however, i have scoured the internet and cant find any decent modeling shots! I'm 5'6" and 135 lbs... I just want to know if this bag would be *too* big for me, and if i should just get the large tote instead? can anyone post some modeling shots if they have this bag? TIA


----------



## mmmilkman

My black Le Pliage Briefcase. I use it on days I don't need to bring too many things to work (or when it's raining.) I love its minimalist look and its simplicity.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

mmmilkman said:


> My black Le Pliage Briefcase. I use it on days I don't need to bring too many things to work (or when it's raining.) I love its minimalist look and its simplicity.



Looks great & love your shirt too!


----------



## mmmilkman

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Looks great & love your shirt too!



Ah thanks! I love the fun sailboats prints. Quite appropriate to wear since it's been so rainy in my city recently.


----------



## JennyErin

no_1_diva said:


> I'm absolutely in love with my new Longchamp Planetes in plum - medium  size, short handles. This is my first coloured bag (with the exception  of my Givenchy Antigona in navy, which I consider to be neutral, or not  coloured) and it gets a lot of glances, because of its colour. Although  it's the least expensive bag in my collection, I still baby it a bit.  Can't wait to take it out again!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2469085&stc=1&d=1390095809



This is beautiful!!


----------



## JennyErin

Figured I would add my newest addition, Longchamp Au Sultan in purple patent (don't know the actual color name)


----------



## CaliZTA

Hey! My first Longchamp arrived today. A mini and a medium in clay. The mini holds a lot! I have a LV pochette, cles, LV card case, hand wipes, hand creme, eye drops


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

mmmilkman said:


> Ah thanks! I love the fun sailboats prints. Quite appropriate to wear since it's been so rainy in my city recently.


----------



## LVlover13

CaliZTA said:


> Hey! My first Longchamp arrived today. A mini and a medium in clay. The mini holds a lot! I have a LV pochette, cles, LV card case, hand wipes, hand creme, eye drops
> 
> View attachment 2491998
> View attachment 2491999




The mini is so cute!


----------



## LVamoremio

My 3rd longchamp but my first Le Pilage bag! Love the fuchsia color! I got it 15% off in Greece. ( I also have the le pilage toiletry case and a medium size black Planetes) 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Stansy

My small Veau Foulonné in greige


----------



## JennyErin

Stansy said:


> View attachment 2493923
> 
> 
> My small Veau Foulonné in greige



This bag is intriguing me lately, any chance you could do a mod shot?


----------



## missJrSg

thesnowy053 said:


> View attachment 2455927


love the color


----------



## missJrSg

no_1_diva said:


> I'm absolutely in love with my new Longchamp Planetes in plum - medium  size, short handles. This is my first coloured bag (with the exception  of my Givenchy Antigona in navy, which I consider to be neutral, or not  coloured) and it gets a lot of glances, because of its colour. Although  it's the least expensive bag in my collection, I still baby it a bit.  Can't wait to take it out again!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2469085&stc=1&d=1390095809


my fave color! love this


----------



## Stansy

JennyErin said:


> This bag is intriguing me lately, any chance you could do a mod shot?




My pleasure:  




I am 5'8''


----------



## JennyErin

Stansy said:


> My pleasure:
> 
> View attachment 2494716
> 
> 
> I am 5'8''



Thank you!! It looks great on you! What a perfect small bag! Sigh, yet another one to add to the wish list lol.


----------



## justwatchin

Great color!


----------



## Stansy

JennyErin said:


> Thank you!! It looks great on you! What a perfect small bag! Sigh, yet another one to add to the wish list lol.



 thanks dear, I just love small bags! Keeps me from toting too much stuff around...


----------



## CaliZTA

Stansy said:


> thanks dear, I just love small bags! Keeps me from toting too much stuff around...




I'm so happy with my Mini size! It fits a lot


----------



## xoxom_

loving all the longchamp eye candy in here!! 

i'm not usually one to purchase a bag full price but because of my recent promotion, i thought i'd treat myself! when i saw the lagoon on the nordstrom website, i just knew i had to have this color. i couldnt decide between the large or the medium, i ended up with the medium (wasn't used to such a small bag) and once i wore it out i was in love!

ok i just realized this was a small! it says medium on the tag, hmmm...anyway, i found the medium short handle online and just purchased that. lol.


----------



## bakeacookie

xoxom_ said:


> loving all the longchamp eye candy in here!!
> 
> i'm not usually one to purchase a bag full price but because of my recent promotion, i thought i'd treat myself! when i saw the lagoon on the nordstrom website, i just knew i had to have this color. i couldnt decide between the large or the medium, i ended up with the medium (wasn't used to such a small bag) and once i wore it out i was in love!
> 
> ok i just realized this was a small! it says medium on the tag, hmmm...anyway, i found the medium short handle online and just purchased that. lol.



Soooooo pretty!!!!

I want this bag! I'm hoping it'll go on sale, it's the only reason I'll be able to justify it. Lol.


----------



## CaliZTA

xoxom_ said:


> loving all the longchamp eye candy in here!!
> 
> i'm not usually one to purchase a bag full price but because of my recent promotion, i thought i'd treat myself! when i saw the lagoon on the nordstrom website, i just knew i had to have this color. i couldnt decide between the large or the medium, i ended up with the medium (wasn't used to such a small bag) and once i wore it out i was in love!
> 
> ok i just realized this was a small! it says medium on the tag, hmmm...anyway, i found the medium short handle online and just purchased that. lol.




I love that color! Good choice!


----------



## dcooney4

Stansy said:


> View attachment 2493923
> 
> 
> My small Veau Foulonné in greige



I saw your bag and thought how lovely. I now have one too! Just a different color.


----------



## Stansy

dcooney4 said:


> I saw your bag and thought how lovely. I now have one too! Just a different color.



Hello bag-cousin


----------



## dcooney4

Stansy said:


> Hello bag-cousin



What a great bag. It looked so cute on you. Then when I held one in my hand and saw how light and well made it was, I was sold. I am 5'9" and since you are tall too. I thought this would work on me too! So thanks again for the inspiration!


----------



## appletart

Loooove my new planetes large tote. So simple and carefree for an everyday workbag.
I originally wanted the medium size but SA said it didnt make them with the longer handles..


----------



## CaliZTA

appletart said:


> Loooove my new planetes large tote. So simple and carefree for an everyday workbag.
> I originally wanted the medium size but SA said it didnt make them with the longer handles..




It's cute! If you ever do need the medium with a long handle, you can custom order one on the Longchamp website


----------



## JennyErin

appletart said:


> Loooove my new planetes large tote. So simple and carefree for an everyday workbag.
> I originally wanted the medium size but SA said it didnt make them with the longer handles..



Love this! The Planetes always looks so classy!


----------



## Minne Bags

appletart said:


> Loooove my new planetes large tote. So simple and carefree for an everyday workbag.
> I originally wanted the medium size but SA said it didnt make them with the longer handles..




Congrats! We're bag twins! It looks great on you. Your SA was mistaken about the medium planetes with a long handle. I owned one but gave it to my mom, who loves it. Did you try magnums.net? I've seen them on their site.


----------



## dcooney4

appletart said:


> Loooove my new planetes large tote. So simple and carefree for an everyday workbag.
> I originally wanted the medium size but SA said it didnt make them with the longer handles..



Very pretty!


----------



## galleargl1974

diva1029 said:


> hi! I'm new to longchamp. Here's my bag in coated canvas rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 1949525


loving this i'm off to harrods for some slg's from lv but want to pick up longchamp bag.......this might be the one!


----------



## LitGeek

xoxom_ said:


> loving all the longchamp eye candy in here!!
> 
> i'm not usually one to purchase a bag full price but because of my recent promotion, i thought i'd treat myself! when i saw the lagoon on the nordstrom website, i just knew i had to have this color. i couldnt decide between the large or the medium, i ended up with the medium (wasn't used to such a small bag) and once i wore it out i was in love!
> 
> ok i just realized this was a small! it says medium on the tag, hmmm...anyway, i found the medium short handle online and just purchased that. lol.


Love the color! Would you say the Lagoon is pretty bright IRL or more of a softer shade?


----------



## SummerSmile

I recently got my very first Longchamp bag, happy to join this thread! I didn't like it before because it's so common from where I'm from, I see at least 20 LC in a day. I gave it a try only because I've been reading how practical it is and I'm excited to use it for our upcoming trip to Maldives! 

My large long handle Le Pliage in red


----------



## JennyErin

SummerSmile said:


> I recently got my very first Longchamp bag, happy to join this thread! I didn't like it before because it's so common from where I'm from, I see at least 20 LC in a day. I gave it a try only because I've been reading how practical it is and I'm excited to use it for our upcoming trip to Maldives!
> 
> My large long handle Le Pliage in red





Bag twins!!! Congrats and welcome to the Longchamp club!


----------



## SummerSmile

JennyErin said:


> Bag twins!!! Congrats and welcome to the Longchamp club!



Thanks!!  I'll see how I like it and maybe I can get more in different sizes and colors too


----------



## Doryfiz

Hello i'm newbie to this forum... These are my LC collections so far, i've been in love with this style since 4 years ago.. 







Left side : top to bottom ( LM metal white LLH, darshan pink MSH, limited edition beetle in black MSH, red planetes MSH

Right side: all le pliage


----------



## Yuppiecamper

Hi guys, here I want to show you my little Longchamp collection.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Doryfiz said:


> Hello i'm newbie to this forum... These are my LC collections so far, i've been in love with this style since 4 years ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side : top to bottom ( LM metal white LLH, darshan pink MSH, limited edition beetle in black MSH, red planetes MSH
> 
> Right side: all le pliage



It's like a Longchamp rainbow, beautiful!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Yuppiecamper said:


> Hi guys, here I want to show you my little Longchamp collection.



Nice, you have some LC variety there!


----------



## Myblackbag

dcooney4 said:


> I saw your bag and thought how lovely. I now have one too! Just a different color.



I really like this bag! How do you like it thus far?


----------



## dcooney4

Myblackbag said:


> I really like this bag! How do you like it thus far?



I have to say I like it a lot. It is small but super light. It fits a full size wallet with room for lots more.


----------



## JennyErin

Doryfiz said:


> Hello i'm newbie to this forum... These are my LC collections so far, i've been in love with this style since 4 years ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side : top to bottom ( LM metal white LLH, darshan pink MSH, limited edition beetle in black MSH, red planetes MSH
> 
> Right side: all le pliage




Love the red planetes!


----------



## Myblackbag

dcooney4 said:


> I have to say I like it a lot. It is small but super light. It fits a full size wallet with room for lots more.



It looks like it holds quite a bit. A couple of questions....Where did you buy it? What kind of organizer do you use with it?


----------



## Doryfiz

LVmyotherbaby said:


> It's like a Longchamp rainbow, beautiful!




Thanks... Need to add some more green n purple colours to complete it


----------



## Doryfiz

JennyErin said:


> Love the red planetes!



Yeapp.. It's my favourite and my first LC


----------



## justwatchin

for anyone that has purchased a Le Pliage recently, is your lining white on the inside? I recently bought a mini Le Pliage from WHATSHEBUYS who is an authorized seller and was shocked when I saw the white lining; it really cheapens the bag IMO


----------



## Ohayou

I bought a Le Pliage tote bag in January 2014 in the color camel from a actual Longchamp boutique and the lining is white also.  The only thing I don't like about the white lining is that it gets dirty easily and I'm really careful with my bags.


----------



## dcooney4

Myblackbag said:


> It looks like it holds quite a bit. A couple of questions....Where did you buy it? What kind of organizer do you use with it?



I bought it at the longchamp outlet. The inside organizer is from {purse to go} .


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> for anyone that has purchased a Le Pliage recently, is your lining white on the inside? I recently bought a mini Le Pliage from WHATSHEBUYS who is an authorized seller and was shocked when I saw the white lining; it really cheapens the bag IMO



I just saw an azalea type color at bloomies and had a white lining too!


----------



## dcooney4

Doryfiz said:


> Hello i'm newbie to this forum... These are my LC collections so far, i've been in love with this style since 4 years ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side : top to bottom ( LM metal white LLH, darshan pink MSH, limited edition beetle in black MSH, red planetes MSH
> 
> Right side: all le pliage



Lovely collection! I have to stop looking so I don't buy more.


----------



## Myblackbag

dcooney4 said:


> I bought it at the longchamp outlet. The inside organizer is from {purse to go} .




Thanks!


----------



## Ginly

Today carrying this &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; love to carrying


----------



## slamthegirl

What color? Its beautiful.


----------



## JennyErin

Ginly said:


> Today carrying this &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; love to carrying





Gorgeous!!


----------



## Ginly

Orange


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Ginly said:


> Today carrying this &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; love to carrying



Such a pretty color!


----------



## Ginly

Thank you ^^


----------



## Hilaryljh

Hi all! A new longchamp owner here. I just received my birthday present - a customised size 4 le pliage. I picked clay as the main colour and dark purple (bilberry) for the stripe.

It was impossible to capture the true colour of clay. In daylight it seems grey with very slight warm undertones. Under white light, it's a sand colour with gold/olive undertones. I wasn't expecting this colour to have such a pretty colour shift when I ordered it online.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## JennyErin

Hilaryljh said:


> Hi all! A new longchamp owner here. I just received my birthday present - a customised size 4 le pliage. I picked clay as the main colour and dark purple (bilberry) for the stripe.
> 
> It was impossible to capture the true colour of clay. In daylight it seems grey with very slight warm undertones. Under white light, it's a sand colour with gold/olive undertones. I wasn't expecting this colour to have such a pretty colour shift when I ordered it online.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!





Beautiful!!! Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## slamthegirl

My LC at work with me.


----------



## slamthegirl

Ginly said:


> Today carrying this &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; love to carrying



Originally I wanted the orange but they didn't have it in stock so I got the bilberry cuir. Seeing this beautiful orange makes me wonder if I should get another...


----------



## CaliZTA

slamthegirl said:


> My LC at work with me.





I have the same color. I love it


----------



## Brookiebelle

My new LC in platinum & a peek inside.


----------



## slamthegirl

CaliZTA said:


> I have the same color. I love it



Its my favorite color besides the loden green. I love it too.


----------



## Stansy

justwatchin said:


> for anyone that has purchased a Le Pliage recently, is your lining white on the inside? I recently bought a mini Le Pliage from WHATSHEBUYS who is an authorized seller and was shocked when I saw the white lining; it really cheapens the bag IMO



It depends on the outside color: light outside = white inside, dark outside = black inside.


----------



## StayChic

justwatchin said:


> for anyone that has purchased a Le Pliage recently, is your lining white on the inside? I recently bought a mini Le Pliage from WHATSHEBUYS who is an authorized seller and was shocked when I saw the white lining; it really cheapens the bag IMO



It also depends on whether it's a seasonal color. I bought the Cyclamen one (a fuchsia color) last year and returned it because of the white lining. This year, I bought the Fuchsia (it's actually more of a burgundy). It also has the white lining, but I decided to keep it because I love the color so much. I know some like the white lining because it's easier to see/find items, but I prefer the black lining because it's much more practical.


----------



## justwatchin

StayChic said:


> It also depends on whether it's a seasonal color. I bought the Cyclamen one (a fuchsia color) last year and returned it because of the white lining. This year, I bought the Fuchsia (it's actually more of a burgundy). It also has the white lining, but I decided to keep it because I love the color so much. I know some like the white lining because it's easier to see/find items, but I prefer the black lining because it's much more practical.



I prefer the black as well.


----------



## justwatchin

Hilaryljh said:


> Hi all! A new longchamp owner here. I just received my birthday present - a customised size 4 le pliage. I picked clay as the main colour and dark purple (bilberry) for the stripe.
> 
> It was impossible to capture the true colour of clay. In daylight it seems grey with very slight warm undertones. Under white light, it's a sand colour with gold/olive undertones. I wasn't expecting this colour to have such a pretty colour shift when I ordered it online.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


The clay is a great color!


----------



## heartdoc

Brookiebelle said:


> My new LC in platinum & a peek inside.



Forget about Le Pliage. I LOVE your multitude of Orla Kiely pouches!


----------



## slycookies

I figured I should share my bag!  I bought mine at the Paris shop last year (one for me and one for my mom).  I've been trying to decide which to get next!


----------



## JennyErin

slycookies said:


> I figured I should share my bag!  I bought mine at the Paris shop last year (one for me and one for my mom).  I've been trying to decide which to get next!





Beautiful!! One day, if I ever get to Paris, this is going to be one of my purchases for sure! The Royal Blue is a stunning color as well!!


----------



## Brookiebelle

heartdoc said:


> Forget about Le Pliage. I LOVE your multitude of Orla Kiely pouches!



Thanks! Orla Kiely did a line for Target and they organize my bag perfectly!


----------



## BCD242

slycookies said:


> I figured I should share my bag!  I bought mine at the Paris shop last year (one for me and one for my mom).  I've been trying to decide which to get next!




I love this! I wish I had seen something like this when I was there last month. Enjoy your special souvenir.


----------



## CardiffDevil

My small navy Le Pliage Handbag with my new custom Le Pliage size 2 and size 4 (beige and navy) 

http://www.joooey.com/silver/Longchamp.jpg

joooey.com/silver/Longchamp.jpg


----------



## Cadence73

CardiffDevil said:


> My small navy Le Pliage Handbag with my new custom Le Pliage size 2 and size 4 (beige and navy)
> 
> http://www.joooey.com/silver/Longchamp.jpg
> 
> joooey.com/silver/Longchamp.jpg



Nice!  How do you like the capacity of the size 2?  I like the short handled medium shopper, but am torn between the size 2 and size 3 right now (that and if I could make up my mind for colors...).


----------



## Esquared72

Here's my family.


----------



## Marinuzzi

eehlers said:


> Here's my family.


I love your collection!


----------



## PHOK

Luxury_Gifts said:


> *Here Is My One & Only Longchamp That I Recently Purchased A Few Days Ago From My Local Salvation Army For Only $1.00​
> View attachment 2467498
> 
> 
> *


lolol darn..... totally deters me from even buying a bag on sale now!  what a bargain you got!!


----------



## Yuppiecamper

Just came by post &#128239;&#128230;&#127873;


----------



## CardiffDevil

Cadence73 said:


> Nice!  How do you like the capacity of the size 2?  I like the short handled medium shopper, but am torn between the size 2 and size 3 right now (that and if I could make up my mind for colors...).


Size two is ideal as a handbag! I can fit so much in there - filofax, samsung tab, camera, kindle, couple of books. It depends what you want to use it for really. 
Hope that helps


----------



## Myblackbag

dcooney4 said:


> I have to say I like it a lot. It is small but super light. It fits a full size wallet with room for lots more.




Loved your bag so much that I had to get one myself......can't believe how light it is...love it!


----------



## dcooney4

Myblackbag said:


> Loved your bag so much that I had to get one myself......can't believe how light it is...love it!
> View attachment 2546577



Love the color on yours. Congrats!


----------



## Myblackbag

dcooney4 said:


> Love the color on yours. Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## pursonality_888

My New Lagoon le pliage (large) and accessories for an upcoming trip to Hawaii!! Love the color!!


----------



## pringirl

beautiful!


----------



## pursonality_888

pringirl said:


> beautiful!




Thanks!
The photograph doesn't do the color any justice. It is much lighter IRL


----------



## thedseer

pursonality_888 said:


> My New Lagoon le pliage (large) and accessories for an upcoming trip to Hawaii!! Love the color!!
> View attachment 2548690



Love it! This one's on my wish list.


----------



## EGBDF

pursonality_888 said:


> My New Lagoon le pliage (large) and accessories for an upcoming trip to Hawaii!! Love the color!!
> View attachment 2548690



Gorgeous color!


----------



## pursonality_888

thedseer said:


> Love it! This one's on my wish list.








EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous color!




Thanks! Its the perfect beach/pool bag color.


----------



## Fairypink

Does anyone have the new spring/summer colors already?


----------



## seton




----------



## EveSoltau

The large LePliage is an awesome travel workhorse.  I take the chocolate and the black on my trips for shopping, excursions, etc...


----------



## honubags

slycookies said:


> I figured I should share my bag!  I bought mine at the Paris shop last year (one for me and one for my mom).  I've been trying to decide which to get next!



I like this bag. I didn't see this bag when I was at the Paris shop near Rue Cambon.  I wonder would they ship this over to the States


----------



## Myblackbag

Waiting to see doctor with Veau Foulonne........


----------



## Orangatrang

Such beautiful bags here! 

This is my small collection. Some of these were gifts from my Boyfriend's mum, so I won't have too much info on them.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Here is mine, I love them all!


----------



## honubags

Do you mind sharing how much the Eiffel Tower bag cost in Euro. Much appreciated.


----------



## honubags

Do you mind sharing how much the Eiffel Tower bag cost in Euro. Much appreciated.


----------



## honubags

Do you mind sharing how much the Eiffel Tower bag cost in Euro.   Much appreciated.


----------



## honubags

Do you mind sharing how much the Eiffel Tower bag cost in Euro. Much appreciated.


----------



## allyloupuppy

honubags said:


> Do you mind sharing how much the Eiffel Tower bag cost in Euro. Much appreciated.



I can't remember!! Sorry! I even looked for the receipt. I am guessing $125 US dollars??


----------



## Charmed05

xoxom_ said:


> loving all the longchamp eye candy in here!!
> 
> i'm not usually one to purchase a bag full price but because of my recent promotion, i thought i'd treat myself! when i saw the lagoon on the nordstrom website, i just knew i had to have this color. i couldnt decide between the large or the medium, i ended up with the medium (wasn't used to such a small bag) and once i wore it out i was in love!
> 
> ok i just realized this was a small! it says medium on the tag, hmmm...anyway, i found the medium short handle online and just purchased that. lol.





Love this color! Would you say it's a good representation of lagoon?


----------



## auberielle

Brookiebelle said:


> My new LC in platinum & a peek inside.



I really want this bag, I love the color


----------



## SummerSmile

Brookiebelle said:


> My new LC in platinum & a peek inside.



This is next on my LC wish list! What size do you have? I'm thinking of getting the medium with short handle.. hopefully soon!!


----------



## nino gal

Just got the planetes in turquoise. A lil disappointed as I was expecting the color to b brighter.


----------



## bakeacookie

nino gal said:


> View attachment 2563205
> View attachment 2563206
> 
> 
> Just got the planetes in turquoise. A lil disappointed as I was expecting the color to b brighter.




Yeah. Was disappointed to see the turquoise was darker for the planetes than for the Le pliage.


----------



## Louiebabeee

slamthegirl said:


> My LC at work with me.




Nice! Do you mind telling me what size and color this is? 

TIA


----------



## nino gal

My collection. Orange cuir is the latest addition to the family! Love them all!


----------



## EGBDF

nino gal said:


> View attachment 2566931
> 
> My collection. Orange cuir is the latest addition to the family! Love them all!



I love your collection!


----------



## seton

nino gal said:


> View attachment 2566931
> 
> My collection. Orange cuir is the latest addition to the family! Love them all!



great family portrait


----------



## nino gal

EGBDF said:


> I love your collection!




Thanks!


----------



## nino gal

seton said:


> great family portrait




Thanks seton!


----------



## cheidel

nino gal said:


> View attachment 2566931
> 
> My collection. Orange cuir is the latest addition to the family! Love them all!


Very nice collection!


----------



## Ebonynoir

I currently have 1 black Le Pliage and I bought 2 red pouches last week in Paris CDG airport.


----------



## cheidel

Ebonynoir said:


> I currently have 1 black Le Pliage and I bought 2 red pouches last week in Paris CDG airport.


Both pouches are adorable, and that owl charm looks great on your Le Pliage!!!


----------



## Ebonynoir

cheidel said:


> Both pouches are adorable, and that owl charm looks great on your Le Pliage!!!



Thank you 

I actually pick up the red Le Pliage but then I saw the red pouches and thought they be more useful than another bag. I already bought two bags in Paris.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My very first Longchamp Planetes MLH in Plum! I've debated over this bag for a very long time, not over the functionality of the bag (I just sold away a Longchamp Hobo bag and it's served me well as a workhorse bag) but because it is rather a common bag at where I live. Anyway,  I've finally gotten this bag as the Hobo is dragging me down on terms of weight and to ease my aching back and shoulders,  I decided to downsize what I carry with this bag instead. It's not a very glamorous shot but I've just treated it with LMB protectant and FHO (for handles only) and thus hanging to dry. Looking forward to use it tomorrow. : )


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My very first Longchamp Planetes MLH in Plum! I've debated over this bag for a very long time, not over the functionality of the bag (I just sold away a Longchamp Hobo bag and it's served me well as a workhorse bag) but because it is rather a common bag at where I live. Anyway,  I've finally gotten this bag as the Hobo is dragging me down on terms of weight and to ease my aching back and shoulders,  I decided to downsize what I carry with this bag instead. It's not a very glamorous shot but I've just treated it with LMB protectant and FHO (for handles only) and thus hanging to dry. Looking forward to use it tomorrow. : )


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My very first Longchamp Planetes MLH in Plum! I've debated over this bag for a very long time, not over the functionality of the bag (I just sold away a Longchamp Hobo bag and it's served me well as a workhorse bag) but because it is rather a common bag at where I live. Anyway,  I've finally gotten this bag as the Hobo is dragging me down on terms of weight and to ease my aching back and shoulders,  I decided to downsize what I carry with this bag instead. It's not a very glamorous shot but I've just treated it with LMB protectant and FHO (for handles only) and thus hanging to dry. Looking forward to use it tomorrow. : )


Congrats, I love the plum color, it's beautiful!  Thanks for the protectant info., I usually treat the vachetta on LV, but think I will treat the leather on this bag too.  Thanks!


----------



## Esquared72

frenziedhandbag said:


> My very first Longchamp Planetes MLH in Plum! I've debated over this bag for a very long time, not over the functionality of the bag (I just sold away a Longchamp Hobo bag and it's served me well as a workhorse bag) but because it is rather a common bag at where I live. Anyway,  I've finally gotten this bag as the Hobo is dragging me down on terms of weight and to ease my aching back and shoulders,  I decided to downsize what I carry with this bag instead. It's not a very glamorous shot but I've just treated it with LMB protectant and FHO (for handles only) and thus hanging to dry. Looking forward to use it tomorrow. : )




Such a pretty color, and I love the tone on tone of the Planetes line. Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

Sharing my first (large black Planetes), and my second (large gold LM Metal) Longchamp totes! Carried the black one yesterday, and love how comfortable and light weight it is!!! I have my eye on the orange large Planetes now!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Congrats, I love the plum color, it's beautiful!  Thanks for the protectant info., I usually treat the vachetta on LV, but think I will treat the leather on this bag too.  Thanks!



Thank you! I was debating between the grey, black and plum and eventually chose plum as purple is my favourite color. Didn't regret my choice as the color is rich & deep and seems to go well with everything. I've just loaded her up with my essentials and gleefully delighted as to how light it is! I can hardly feel it on my shoulders. Shall post a pic later. : )


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Such a pretty color, and I love the tone on tone of the Planetes line. Congrats!



Thank you!  I suspect I will be adding more to my collection. (Pretends not to hear wallet groaning). It's just so easy to carry and versatile. I love the tone on tone too, hence chose the Planetes line.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Congrats, I love the plum color, it's beautiful!  Thanks for the protectant info., I usually treat the vachetta on LV, but think I will treat the leather on this bag too.  Thanks!



Just to add, I didn't treat the LC hobo bag that I owned previously and its served me well despite lots of rain and humidity at where I live. With this new bag, I figured I should give it some TLC since its going to be my new workhorse bag.


----------



## bunnycat

cheidel said:


> Sharing my first (large black Planetes), and my second (large gold LM Metal) Longchamp totes! Carried the black one yesterday, and love how comfortable and light weight it is!!! I have my eye on the orange large Planetes now!



Awesome! LOVE the bandeau addition on the black one!


----------



## cheidel

bunnycat said:


> Awesome! LOVE the bandeau addition on the black one!


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Isis23

doreenjoy said:


> Yes, the custom size 4 is *huge* compared to the Large Shopper. It's much wider.
> 
> 
> My blue with light blue stripe is size 4, and the brown in front of it is the large shopper.


Which size is your custom blue/pink one?


----------



## khaytrina

My very first LONGCHAMP. Its the Le Pliage Exotic Patch in medium size! &#128516;


----------



## cheidel

khaytrina said:


> My very first LONGCHAMP. Its the Le Pliage Exotic Patch in medium size! &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583400


Congrats, so cute!  Enjoy!


----------



## Myblackbag

Out and about....


----------



## shoecrazy

Myblackbag said:


> Out and about....
> View attachment 2583925



This is so cute! Is it recent?


----------



## dpat13

Hilaryljh said:


> Hi all! A new longchamp owner here. I just received my birthday present - a customised size 4 le pliage. I picked clay as the main colour and dark purple (bilberry) for the stripe.
> 
> It was impossible to capture the true colour of clay. In daylight it seems grey with very slight warm undertones. Under white light, it's a sand colour with gold/olive undertones. I wasn't expecting this colour to have such a pretty colour shift when I ordered it online.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




I just ordered the exact inverse of this - I'm waiting it.


----------



## khaytrina

cheidel said:


> Congrats, so cute!  Enjoy!




Thanks hun! &#128522;



_fashions fade,style is eternal.


----------



## cheidel

Myblackbag said:


> Out and about....
> View attachment 2583925


So cute and such a lovely color!


----------



## Myblackbag

cheidel said:


> So cute and such a lovely color!


Thanks!


----------



## Myblackbag

shoecrazy said:


> This is so cute! Is it recent?


Thanks! It's not recent, I just don't use it much because it's small.


----------



## peace1029

missemily said:


> What size is your bag? I love it!!!


 
Sorrie for the late reply! It's medium iirc


----------



## Chinese Warrior

First outing in 2014, white LM metal at the salon


----------



## cheidel

Chinese Warrior said:


> First outing in 2014, white LM metal at the salon


----------



## Esquared72

Chinese Warrior said:


> First outing in 2014, white LM metal at the salon


----------



## pkkatalina

Some impromptu mod pics of the Au Sultan satchel. I also have this in the Cognac color which is equally as nice.
Note: this is my daughter, she is about 5'6" and 120 lbs. for sizing ref.


----------



## saintgermain

^^ understated and gorgeous!


----------



## AlmostJade

My first Longchamp! Large shopping tote, long handles in Bilberry. So functional and classy. Have been using it (with an awesome DIY base shaper) for the past 2 weeks and it's been great.


----------



## cheidel

AlmostJade said:


> My first Longchamp! Large shopping tote, long handles in Bilberry. So functional and classy. Have been using it (with an awesome DIY base shaper) for the past 2 weeks and it's been great.


Lovely, congrats on your first Longchamp!  Looks great with the base shaper.


----------



## Eru

AlmostJade said:


> My first Longchamp! Large shopping tote, long handles in Bilberry. So functional and classy. Have been using it (with an awesome DIY base shaper) for the past 2 weeks and it's been great.



I got this exact bag a week or so ago!  I need to make my own base shaper for it, too.  What did you use for yours?


----------



## justwatchin

This came today from Nordstrom. The color is pink but I'm really happy that it leans more toward a coral pink.


----------



## EGBDF

justwatchin said:


> This came today from Nordstrom. The color is pink but I'm really happy that it leans more toward a coral pink.



Very pretty color!


----------



## justwatchin

EGBDF said:


> Very pretty color!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

justwatchin said:


> This came today from Nordstrom. The color is pink but I'm really happy that it leans more toward a coral pink.



So pretty!


----------



## justwatchin

frenziedhandbag said:


> So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

justwatchin said:


> This came today from Nordstrom. The color is pink but I'm really happy that it leans more toward a coral pink.


Lovely color, congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## justwatchin

cheidel said:


> Lovely color, congrats and enjoy!!!



Thank you. I've loaded her up already.


----------



## lovelock

justwatchin said:


> This came today from Nordstrom. The color is pink but I'm really happy that it leans more toward a coral pink.


Beautiful! Loving the new bright spring colors!


----------



## Esquared72

justwatchin said:


> This came today from Nordstrom. The color is pink but I'm really happy that it leans more toward a coral pink.




I have the pouchette in this color, and it's such a happy pink - always makes me smile when I pull it out of my bag.


----------



## justwatchin

lovelock said:


> Beautiful! Loving the new bright spring colors!



It is!



eehlers said:


> I have the pouchette in this color, and it's such a happy pink - always makes me smile when I pull it out of my bag.


----------



## e2icchelzc

Le pliage medium in dark red and and an unfolded mini in black with a vuitton mc cles as a charm


----------



## cheidel

e2icchelzc said:


> Le pliage medium in dark red and and an unfolded mini in black with a vuitton mc cles as a charm


Love that LV cles on the red bag....looks great!  Congrats on both.....especially that pretty red!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

e2icchelzc said:


> Le pliage medium in dark red and and an unfolded mini in black with a vuitton mc cles as a charm



Both are pretty! Im exceptionally in love with the deep red!


----------



## justwatchin

e2icchelzc said:


> Le pliage medium in dark red and and an unfolded mini in black with a vuitton mc cles as a charm



Oh I want the red now and your LV cles goes with it so well!


----------



## e2icchelzc

This is the mini in navy next to my snakeskin kors selma for size reference (and a prada pouch trying to photobomb) ...As u can see it is deceptively roomy inside and holds nearly as much as a speedy25 would


----------



## frenziedhandbag

e2icchelzc said:


> This is the mini in navy next to my snakeskin kors selma for size reference (and a prada pouch trying to photobomb) ...As u can see it is deceptively roomy inside and holds nearly as much as a speedy25 would



All the more that I want a mini now! After looking at what fellow PFers have loaded in their minis, I'm really bowled over with how roomy it is!


----------



## Angelblake

some pieces of my LC collection...


----------



## Angelblake

..more to come


----------



## cheidel

Angelblake said:


> some pieces of my LC collection...


All are so pretty, love that fuchsia and the green!!!


----------



## neofight

AlmostJade said:


> My first Longchamp! Large shopping tote, long handles in Bilberry. So functional and classy. Have been using it (with an awesome DIY base shaper) for the past 2 weeks and it's been great.


My first LC, too! Exactly the same color. Bilberry wins for me.. Enjoy yr new bag


----------



## Angelblake

cheidel said:


> All are so pretty, love that fuchsia and the green!!!



Thanks so much, I'm about to post more...


----------



## Angelblake

some more...trying to find all the pictures I have saved on my hd somewhere...


----------



## Angelblake

..and more..Roseau and Veau foulonné..


----------



## Angelblake

Special order Pliage size M and a detail of my yellow Pliage mini


----------



## Angelblake

..more..


----------



## EGBDF

Angelblake, you have an amazing collection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Angelblake said:


> some more...trying to find all the pictures I have saved on my hd somewhere...



Wow!  You have an impressive collection!


----------



## justwatchin

Angelblake said:


> some more...trying to find all the pictures I have saved on my hd somewhere...



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## cheidel

Angelblake said:


> Special order Pliage size M and a detail of my yellow Pliage mini


Gorgeous collection, especially the personalized bag!


----------



## thedseer

Angelblake said:


> Special order Pliage size M and a detail of my yellow Pliage mini



I love the color combo of your custom le pliage!


----------



## bakeacookie

My small collection. 

Hoping to add a custom cuir and maybe a neo Le Pliage in the future.


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> My small collection.
> 
> Hoping to add a custom cuir and maybe a neo Le Pliage in the future.
> 
> View attachment 2604169


Is the large bag Bilberry and the smaller one navy?  Trying to get an idea of the Bilberry color since that might be my next Le Pliage purchase.  Very pretty collection BTW.


----------



## bakeacookie

cheidel said:


> Is the large bag Bilberry and the smaller one navy?  Trying to get an idea of the Bilberry color since that might be my next Le Pliage purchase.  Very pretty collection BTW.




Thank you! 

Yes.  Large is bilberry and the front one is navy.


----------



## dpat13

My mini that I couldn't resist from Blufly when they sent me a coupon. Just came in Saturday and fits great inside my large tote that I use for work.


----------



## NurseAnn

cheidel said:


> Is the large bag Bilberry and the smaller one navy?  Trying to get an idea of the Bilberry color since that might be my next Le Pliage purchase.  Very pretty collection BTW.






Here's another pic of the Bilberry (large) compared to Navy.  I debated over this color forever before going for it and LOVE it.  It's very neutral despite being purple.


----------



## cheidel

dpat13 said:


> My mini that I couldn't resist from Blufly when they sent me a coupon. Just came in Saturday and fits great inside my large tote that I use for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2604327


So pretty, love it.  I like shopping at Bluefly too!!!


----------



## cheidel

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 2604454
> 
> Here's another pic of the Bilberry (large) compared to Navy.  I debated over this color forever before going for it and LOVE it.  It's very neutral despite being purple.


Thanks so much for posting this pic.  Love the Bilberry!!!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Here's all the Longchamp I gave for my mom 














This is actually mine but we share it.



My mother loves longchamp 

I do have two more personalized Longchamp that I bought for my two best girl friend. Longchamp is a classic staple that is why its my choice of gift to give to my family and few dearest friend.


----------



## e2icchelzc

Le pliage large in dark red, burberry scarf, and Marc Jacobs wallet. My everyday go to...


----------



## justwatchin

e2icchelzc said:


> Le pliage large in dark red, burberry scarf, and Marc Jacobs wallet. My everyday go to...




Love all of this!


----------



## cheidel

e2icchelzc said:


> Le pliage large in dark red, burberry scarf, and Marc Jacobs wallet. My everyday go to...


I like the way the scarf makes it your own.  Looks great!!!  Love that red....hmmmm


----------



## e2icchelzc

Thanks everyone! The best thing I can say about longchamp is that it is SO versatile! Dressed up, dressed down, the chic possibilities are endless!


----------



## neofight

My few months old bilberry large in class. Thanks for letting me share!!! Pass the longchamp love ~&#9825;


----------



## Angelblake

PF should add a like button to the forum


----------



## SofiaC

Hello all 
Meet my Cuir in Clay. I love her to bits!     Such soft luscious leather.  I want another Cuir in Gunmetal if I can find one.


----------



## justwatchin

SofiaC said:


> Hello all
> Meet my Cuir in Clay. I love her to bits!     Such soft luscious leather.  I want another Cuir in Gunmetal if I can find one.



Love the bag and the color!


----------



## pringirl

My new Longchamp lm metal in pink gold short handles.. gift from my Darlin hubby &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## cheidel

neofight said:


> My few months old bilberry large in class. Thanks for letting me share!!! Pass the longchamp love ~&#9825;


Gorgeous.....I am loving this color more and more....!!!


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Hello all
> Meet my Cuir in Clay. I love her to bits!     Such soft luscious leather.  I want another Cuir in Gunmetal if I can find one.


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Rockst@r

At work with my large LP Cuir in indigo. Love her!


----------



## cheidel

Rockst@r said:


> At work with my large LP Cuir in indigo. Love her!


Very pretty, looks so soft....lovely color!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

pringirl said:


> My new Longchamp lm metal in pink gold short handles.. gift from my Darlin hubby &#9825;&#9825;



Hi! I can't see the tag details and it does look somewhat like pink gold but I believe this is the newer "Platinum" which IMO is prettier and the handles do look better ( and sturdier ) than the original pink gold. Gorgeous purse. And indulgent hubby. Enjoy...


----------



## KST123

Hi all,

Ive been lurking around the forum for a while and have finally decided to take a crack at it. So here is to my very first post (sorry in advance if I cause any havoc in trying to post).

Firstly, want to say that you all have wonderful Longchamp pieces and it is making me want to go out and run wild in the boutiques even more than I usually do haha.

I do love LC for how lightweight, durable and reasonably priced they are. My next mission is to get a leather Le Pliage bag or a custom one.

Here is my collection and thank you for letting me share


----------



## justwatchin

KST123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive been lurking around the forum for a while and have finally decided to take a crack at it. So here is to my very first post (sorry in advance if I cause any havoc in trying to post).
> 
> Firstly, want to say that you all have wonderful Longchamp pieces and it is making me want to go out and run wild in the boutiques even more than I usually do haha.
> 
> I do love LC for how lightweight, durable and reasonably priced they are. My next mission is to get a leather Le Pliage bag or a custom one.
> 
> Here is my collection and thank you for letting me share


What a great collection! I especially want one of the expandable bags with the strap. And I love the orange pochette and coin case. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bakeacookie

KST123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been lurking around the forum for a while and have finally decided to take a crack at it. So here is to my very first post (sorry in advance if I cause any havoc in trying to post).
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, want to say that you all have wonderful Longchamp pieces and it is making me want to go out and run wild in the boutiques even more than I usually do haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I do love LC for how lightweight, durable and reasonably priced they are. My next mission is to get a leather Le Pliage bag or a custom one.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my collection and thank you for letting me share




Amazing collection?

Which bag is the one with the super short handles in the second picture?


----------



## KST123

justwatchin said:


> What a great collection! I especially want one of the expandable bags with the strap. And I love the orange pochette and coin case. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you! The expandable bags both the Le Pliage and Surf ones are my favourite, they are comfy to use and seriously hold a lot .


----------



## KST123

bakeacookie said:


> Amazing collection?
> 
> Which bag is the one with the super short handles in the second picture?


Thank you 

The short handle bags are from the Surf men's collection which sadly was discontinued at the end of last year. That was my favourite line from all of them.


----------



## bakeacookie

KST123 said:


> Thank you
> 
> The short handle bags are from the Surf men's collection which sadly was discontinued at the end of last year. That was my favourite line from all of them.




Haha I totally meant a ! Not a ? On amazing collection. Lol

They certainly look different, too bad they discontinued them.


----------



## cheidel

KST123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive been lurking around the forum for a while and have finally decided to take a crack at it. So here is to my very first post (sorry in advance if I cause any havoc in trying to post).
> 
> Firstly, want to say that you all have wonderful Longchamp pieces and it is making me want to go out and run wild in the boutiques even more than I usually do haha.
> 
> I do love LC for how lightweight, durable and reasonably priced they are. My next mission is to get a leather Le Pliage bag or a custom one.
> 
> Here is my collection and thank you for letting me share


Lovely collection!!!  I especially love the travel bags with straps!


----------



## KST123

bakeacookie said:


> Haha I totally meant a ! Not a ? On amazing collection. Lol
> 
> They certainly look different, too bad they discontinued them.


Lol that ? could have changed it all haha. It's sad about the line but at least it gives me an excuse to try a different line


----------



## KST123

cheidel said:


> Lovely collection!!!  I especially love the travel bags with straps!


Thank you


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!!!!





justwatchin said:


> Love the bag and the color!


----------



## SofiaC

Rockst@r said:


> At work with my large LP Cuir in indigo. Love her!



I like that colour!


----------



## SofiaC

KST123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive been lurking around the forum for a while and have finally decided to take a crack at it. So here is to my very first post (sorry in advance if I cause any havoc in trying to post).
> 
> Firstly, want to say that you all have wonderful Longchamp pieces and it is making me want to go out and run wild in the boutiques even more than I usually do haha.
> 
> I do love LC for how lightweight, durable and reasonably priced they are. My next mission is to get a leather Le Pliage bag or a custom one.
> 
> Here is my collection and thank you for letting me share



Wow! Amazing collection! I can see u r a huge LC fan. I want those pochettes!


----------



## SofiaC

justwatchin said:


> This came today from Nordstrom. The color is pink but I'm really happy that it leans more toward a coral pink.



Lovely colour for spring.


----------



## SofiaC

Angelblake said:


> ..more to come



Oh! I so want that lambskin pochette! Thanks for sharing yr lovely collection!


----------



## Rockst@r

SofiaC said:


> I like that colour!



Thanks! It sooo much prettier in person.


----------



## pringirl

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! I can't see the tag details and it does look somewhat like pink gold but I believe this is the newer "Platinum" which IMO is prettier and the handles do look better ( and sturdier ) than the original pink gold. Gorgeous purse. And indulgent hubby. Enjoy...



Oh I had no idea it's different from pink gold. But i do love it so much! It's somewhat Sparkly & matches well with my dressing (I'm always in dark color clothes). Thanks for letting me know,  rx4dsoul!


----------



## justwatchin

SofiaC said:


> Lovely colour for spring.



Thank you!


----------



## KST123

SofiaC said:


> Wow! Amazing collection! I can see u r a huge LC fan. I want those pochettes!


Thank you, I'm just a tad bit obsessed haha. My LC gives the perfect balance to my LV collection . The pochettes are so useful, I am after the lagoon one but it is a shame they got rid of the smaller size ones.


----------



## KST123

SofiaC said:


> Hello all
> Meet my Cuir in Clay. I love her to bits!     Such soft luscious leather.  I want another Cuir in Gunmetal if I can find one.


Just seen this of yours, such a beautiful bag. The clay is such a nice neutral colour you can wear it with pretty much any other colour. Definitely would love the travel sized version of this.


----------



## SofiaC

KST123 said:


> Just seen this of yours, such a beautiful bag. The clay is such a nice neutral colour you can wear it with pretty much any other colour. Definitely would love the travel sized version of this.



Thank you. Yes it is an easy colour to wear.


----------



## Nurlulu

sambalsotong said:


> My Planetes long handle in Plum finally arrived today and I am so in love with the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one added to my Planetes family.


Hi may I know what size is your planetes in plum?? Tq


----------



## cheidel

Nurlulu said:


> Hi may I know what size is your planetes in plum?? Tq


It's gorgeous love that color!  Did you purchase online?


----------



## eliwon

Hello all Longhamp fans! Late to this party, but have gone through first third of this forum. So far haven't found anyone having posted the Thomas Heatherwick zip bags for Longchamp. Here is a link to his studio With pictures - I an the lucky owner of one of these bags, beige with medium brown leather, matching large Le Pliage and make up case, sadly the colour is discontinued  - http://www.heatherwick.com/zip-bag/


----------



## Califabulous

justwatchin said:


> Thank you. I've loaded her up already.


Yay show us! Love this color. Beautiful


----------



## seton

this is most of it. I am missing 2 bags.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> this is most of it. I am missing 2 bags.


Lovely collection!!!


----------



## luv_bagz

My Spring / Summer 2014 collection &#128525;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

luv_bagz said:


> My Spring / Summer 2014 collection &#128525;



Gorgeous!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Lovely collection!!!








luv_bagz said:


> View attachment 2611814
> 
> 
> My Spring / Summer 2014 collection &#128525;



great additions to ur LC family!


----------



## allyloupuppy

seton said:


> this is most of it. I am missing 2 bags.



Hi! I love the taupe bag and had been wishing I could see this in person. This is from the veau foulonne line right? How do you like it?!
It looks like a great quality bag for the money. Where is yours made?
Thanks!


----------



## seton

allyloupuppy said:


> Hi! I love the taupe bag and had been wishing I could see this in person. This is from the veau foulonne line right? How do you like it?!
> It looks like a great quality bag for the money. Where is yours made?
> Thanks!



yes, it's foulonne handbag in Mastic, which is a discontinued colour. how do i like it? Hmmm, I may be more critical than most people but I will try to be fair:

1. LC makes great taupes

2. my main complaint is that if I hold more than 2 lbs in it, it looks saggy in the middle. I chose it bc of its very square shape and it reminded me of my Hermes plumes which is one of my signature looks but a plume wouldnt sag like that.

3. I think the price pt (currently 490) is fair tho for what it is.

4. the leather is not quite as hardy as I thought it might be. I am NOT saying that it is a delicate leather but I can tell that the piping is gonna show wear soon (esp since the bag has no feet). I can comparing it to a pebbled leather from - say - Dooney for pt of reference.

5. It's made in "Marocco". Yes, spelt like that. I bought it at a LC boutique.


----------



## minoxa33

Dear all, please meet my collection:


----------



## allyloupuppy

seton said:


> yes, it's foulonne handbag in Mastic, which is a discontinued colour. how do i like it? Hmmm, I may be more critical than most people but I will try to be fair:
> 
> 1. LC makes great taupes
> 
> 2. my main complaint is that if I hold more than 2 lbs in it, it looks saggy in the middle. I chose it bc of its very square shape and it reminded me of my Hermes plumes which is one of my signature looks but a plume wouldnt sag like that.
> 
> 3. I think the price pt (currently 490) is fair tho for what it is.
> 
> 4. the leather is not quite as hardy as I thought it might be. I am NOT saying that it is a delicate leather but I can tell that the piping is gonna show wear soon (esp since the bag has no feet). I can comparing it to a pebbled leather from - say - Dooney for pt of reference.
> 
> 5. It's made in "Marocco". Yes, spelt like that. I bought it at a LC boutique.


Thanks for all the info. I have had this on my wish list. Maybe it needs a base shaper? Well either way it is beautiful and I'm sure the quality isn't as good as Hermes! Enjoy the bag anyway!


----------



## seton

allyloupuppy said:


> Thanks for all the info. I have had this on my wish list. Maybe it needs a base shaper? Well either way it is beautiful and I'm sure the quality isn't as good as Hermes! Enjoy the bag anyway!



i dont like base shapers but I might look into that, food for thought. I am gonna take a good look at it the next time i  load it up. If I recall correctly, there is a lot of stress lines where the handles are attached and no base shaper is gonna help with that. I'm not gonna fuss too much n just enjoy the bag. It's just a bag.

I was gonna buy it in a brite colour if i liked it but i prob wont now.


----------



## SofiaC

Meet my humble longchamp collection.


----------



## Jenec

SofiaC said:


> Meet my humble longchamp collection.


Hi SofiaC,

I love the neutrals tones in your collection!  
Can you tell me what colors are the Le Pliage totes?

Thanks!
- Jen


----------



## EGBDF

SofiaC said:


> Meet my humble longchamp collection.



Nice collection!


----------



## Shinymint

Bought this at Korea incheon airport last Sunday. Been looking for non leather le pliage cuir style for sometime, cost USD240 for the large size and plus 5% Visa card discount! Haa my hubby said I'm crazy and that if I sell off all my longchamps I can easily use that money and get a Prada tessuto bag.. Oh well, who cares!

Post notes: just got to know this belongs to le pliage neo tote, the finish it's different of planetes, slightly thicker microfibers that makes it unfoldable.


----------



## cheidel

minoxa33 said:


> Dear all, please meet my collection:


Very nice collection!


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Meet my humble longchamp collection.


Very nice, and I truly love the camel color.  I am still looking for the Le Pliage in camel.


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> Very nice, and I truly love the camel color.  I am still looking for the Le Pliage in camel.


----------



## SofiaC

Jenec said:


> Hi SofiaC,
> 
> I love the neutrals tones in your collection!
> Can you tell me what colors are the Le Pliage totes?
> 
> Thanks!
> - Jen



Thank you.  Its Beige (S), Camel (L) and Clay (leather).


----------



## minoxa33

cheidel said:


> Very nice collection!


Thank you!  I think I got my first Longchamp Le Pliage about 15 years ago and since then the collection has grown. However, I sold some bags and cosmetic cases, too. Two bags were worn through at the corners and then I do not like to keep bags which I do not use. They are too nice not to be used by someone!


----------



## Jenec

SofiaC said:


> Thank you.  Its Beige (S), Camel (L) and Clay (leather).


Thanks Sofia!

All of them are beauties!


----------



## Yuppiecamper

I would like to show you my new Longchamp Cuir in the colour Indigo&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Yuppiecamper

Once again, sorry.


----------



## seton

Yuppiecamper said:


> Once again, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620864
> View attachment 2620865
> View attachment 2620866



adorable! congrats!


----------



## Esquared72

Yuppiecamper said:


> Once again, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620864
> View attachment 2620865
> View attachment 2620866




What a cute crossbody! I love the color.


----------



## justwatchin

Yuppiecamper said:


> Once again, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620864
> View attachment 2620865
> View attachment 2620866


It's perfect!


----------



## cheidel

Yuppiecamper said:


> I would like to show you my new Longchamp Cuir in the colour Indigo&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


Very pretty!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuppiecamper said:


> Once again]



Such a gem! I love the color! A very rich shade. How do you find the space and is it comfortable on the shoulder?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

One of my very first LC! The mini SH in a hunter green shade. I am not sure of the official color for it as I purchased it on sale while on vacation in Hong Kong LC boutique two days ago. In love with the rich color!


----------



## rx4dsoul

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my very first LC! The mini SH in a hunter green shade. I am not sure of the official color for it as I purchased it on sale while on vacation in Hong Kong LC boutique two days ago. In love with the rich color!



Looks like Fir (green) on my screen. Very nice.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks like Fir (green) on my screen. Very nice.



Thank you!  It's definitely good to know. : )


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Switching out my LP mini to LM LLH in bordeaux for dinner tonight. Thank you Cheidel for letting me know the official color for  this (am a LC newbie). I snagged this at a sale price in Hong Kong two days ago and immediately used it on the way home. It held all my essentials plus travel necessities for a 3D2N trip. Yet, it remained light on my shoulder and with ample room for last minute DFS shopping!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Oops, realised I did not attach the pic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you!  It's definitely good to know. : )



P.s. Loden/Fir


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rx4dsoul said:


> P.s. Loden/Fir



Thank you dear! As helpful as always!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my very first LC! The mini SH in a hunter green shade. I am not sure of the official color for it as I purchased it on sale while on vacation in Hong Kong LC boutique two days ago. In love with the rich color!


Oh, so cute, and such a beautiful rich color green!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oops, realised I did not attach the pic.


Gorgeous......lovely color, and I like the feel of the outside material of the LM Metal.  Such a beauty, enjoy..........!!!!!


----------



## Yuppiecamper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a gem! I love the color! A very rich shade. How do you find the space and is it comfortable on the shoulder?




Hi, I love the space. In the front the pocket is pleace for a mobile phone. In the back behind the zipper, there is enough place for an kindle e book reader, a little coin purse, tissues and car keys. It's very safe, because the zipperr showes to your body and its really comfortable. You also can change the length of the strap.


----------



## dpat13

Finally received my personalized LC in! It is a size 3 in purple/clay with bronze hardware. I got my initials embossed in commercial, although if I did it again I would probably choose the other font but I still LOVE this bag! The bag states Made in France but it was shipped from New Jersey (still in the LC envelope & tissue paper packaging) which was a little different from what I had heard, maybe they changed up the bags being shipped directly to the customer from France. I ordered this on April 17th so it took right at a month to get.


----------



## Esquared72

dpat13 said:


> Finally received my personalized LC in! It is a size 3 in purple/clay with bronze hardware. I got my initials embossed in commercial, although if I did it again I would probably choose the other font but I still LOVE this bag! The bag states Made in France but it was shipped from New Jersey (still in the LC envelope & tissue paper packaging) which was a little different from what I had heard, maybe they changed up the bags being shipped directly to the customer from France. I ordered this on April 17th so it took right at a month to get.
> 
> View attachment 2622748




Congrats! I love this color combination!!


----------



## EGBDF

dpat13 said:


> Finally received my personalized LC in! It is a size 3 in purple/clay with bronze hardware. I got my initials embossed in commercial, although if I did it again I would probably choose the other font but I still LOVE this bag! The bag states Made in France but it was shipped from New Jersey (still in the LC envelope & tissue paper packaging) which was a little different from what I had heard, maybe they changed up the bags being shipped directly to the customer from France. I ordered this on April 17th so it took right at a month to get.
> 
> View attachment 2622748



Very nice!!


----------



## cheidel

dpat13 said:


> Finally received my personalized LC in! It is a size 3 in purple/clay with bronze hardware. I got my initials embossed in commercial, although if I did it again I would probably choose the other font but I still LOVE this bag! The bag states Made in France but it was shipped from New Jersey (still in the LC envelope & tissue paper packaging) which was a little different from what I had heard, maybe they changed up the bags being shipped directly to the customer from France. I ordered this on April 17th so it took right at a month to get.
> 
> View attachment 2622748


OMG, it's gorgeous!!!!!  Love the color combination, and your initials.  This seems to be a good size too!!!  Wear her with a smile, she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## justwatchin

dpat13 said:


> Finally received my personalized LC in! It is a size 3 in purple/clay with bronze hardware. I got my initials embossed in commercial, although if I did it again I would probably choose the other font but I still LOVE this bag! The bag states Made in France but it was shipped from New Jersey (still in the LC envelope & tissue paper packaging) which was a little different from what I had heard, maybe they changed up the bags being shipped directly to the customer from France. I ordered this on April 17th so it took right at a month to get.
> 
> View attachment 2622748


Love the colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Oh, so cute, and such a beautiful rich color green!  Enjoy!!!



Thank you dear. It's with me now, trudging along whilst I shop for groceries.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous......lovely color, and I like the feel of the outside material of the LM Metal.  Such a beauty, enjoy..........!!!!!



I can't imagine myself debating over the LM Metal for such a long time. The print on the bag is subtle and yet makes the bag look interesting. It was pouring yesterday and all I need to do is to wipe down the bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuppiecamper said:


> Hi, I love the space. In the front the pocket is pleace for a mobile phone. In the back behind the zipper, there is enough place for an kindle e book reader, a little coin purse, tissues and car keys. It's very safe, because the zipperr showes to your body and its really comfortable. You also can change the length of the strap.



A Kindle!  Wow,  I didn't think it could possibly fit so much. Another beauty to  check out in person. Thanks for sharing. ")


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dpat13 said:


> Finally received my personalized LC in! It is a size 3 in purple/clay with bronze hardware. I got my initials embossed in commercial, although if I did it again I would probably choose the other font but I still LOVE this bag! The bag states Made in France but it was shipped from New Jersey (still in the LC envelope & tissue paper packaging) which was a little different from what I had heard, maybe they changed up the bags being shipped directly to the customer from France. I ordered this on April 17th so it took right at a month to get.
> 
> View attachment 2622748



So unique! In &#9829;! Enjoy your gorgeous beauty!


----------



## dpat13

eehlers said:


> Congrats! I love this color combination!!





EGBDF said:


> Very nice!!





cheidel said:


> OMG, it's gorgeous!!!!!  Love the color combination, and your initials.  This seems to be a good size too!!!  Wear her with a smile, she's beautiful!!!!





justwatchin said:


> Love the colors!





frenziedhandbag said:


> So unique! In &#9829;! Enjoy your gorgeous beauty!



Thanks so much!


----------



## thedseer

dpat13 said:


> Finally received my personalized LC in! It is a size 3 in purple/clay with bronze hardware. I got my initials embossed in commercial, although if I did it again I would probably choose the other font but I still LOVE this bag! The bag states Made in France but it was shipped from New Jersey (still in the LC envelope & tissue paper packaging) which was a little different from what I had heard, maybe they changed up the bags being shipped directly to the customer from France. I ordered this on April 17th so it took right at a month to get.
> 
> View attachment 2622748



Very pretty!


----------



## dpat13

thedseer said:


> Very pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## SofiaC

Yuppiecamper said:


> Once again, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620864
> View attachment 2620865
> View attachment 2620866


Very nice deep blue color! Congrats! Wear her well!


----------



## KST123

Went to the LC boutique in Westfields White City today. My mum walks out with an orange Le Planetes bag and I got myself a 6 slot card holder to add to my much loved collection. Happy days


----------



## Tahoma

doreenjoy said:


> Here is a group shot of some of my Les Pliages custom totes and accessories. I'll take a family photo as soon as my new Medium sized one arrives from France.
> 
> I love them for traveling, too. So practical!


I really was no Le Pliage lover and I did not understand why women love them so much. At the birthday party of my friends daughter all her girly friends came - with their Le Pliages - every girl another colour ...  Okay, the look good because of their simple form without (m)any additional things other bags often have. However, I could not understand why every woman wanted to have a bag which all women wear?! So I found it nothing special ... till I found MY colour ... and had my first Longchamp Le Pliage :giggles:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Tahoma said:


> I really was no Le Pliage lover and I did not understand why women love them so much. At the birthday party of my friends daughter all her girly friends came - with their Le Pliages - every girl another colour ...  Okay, the look good because of their simple form without (m)any additional things other bags often have. However, I could not understand why every woman wanted to have a bag which all women wear?! So I found it nothing special ... till I found MY colour ... and had my first Longchamp Le Pliage :giggles:



Gorgeous color combination! Once one starts wearing LC, one can't stop! You'll love how light and functional they are. Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KST123 said:


> Went to the LC boutique in Westfields White City today. My mum walks out with an orange Le Planetes bag and I got myself a 6 slot card holder to add to my much loved collection. Happy days



Love the bright color and that little functional card holder. So handy without the need to rummage through anything else.


----------



## cheidel

Tahoma said:


> I really was no Le Pliage lover and I did not understand why women love them so much. At the birthday party of my friends daughter all her girly friends came - with their Le Pliages - every girl another colour ...  Okay, the look good because of their simple form without (m)any additional things other bags often have. However, I could not understand why every woman wanted to have a bag which all women wear?! So I found it nothing special ... till I found MY colour ... and had my first Longchamp Le Pliage :giggles:


 
Enjoy your first Longchamp!!!  I am new to LC too, and I love the 3 I have so far, does not bother me that many women carry them.  All women wear jeans too, and I still wear them.


----------



## cheidel

KST123 said:


> Went to the LC boutique in Westfields White City today. My mum walks out with an orange Le Planetes bag and I got myself a 6 slot card holder to add to my much loved collection. Happy days


 
Both are lovely, and that orange Planetes is beautiful!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Enjoy your first Longchamp!!!  I am new to LC too, and I love the 3 I have so far, does not bother me that many women carry them.  All women wear jeans too, and I still wear them.



I agree. I used to be bothered too as its very popular here and I live in a very small country. Think bumping into at least 5 to 10 ladies carrying a LC everyday. But now that I've started using them, I can't stop using them.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I agree. I used to be bothered too as its very popular here and I live in a very small country. Think bumping into at least 5 to 10 ladies carrying a LC everyday. But now that I've started using them, I can't stop using them.


 
I know, enjoy them!!!  I don't see many where I live, but it would not bother me if I saw hundreds everyday, I still enjoy mine....


----------



## imamom

hiii im newbie using longchamp. i loveeeee this bag so much i already have 2 , planetes and rosegold metal n waitting for le pliage black


----------



## frenziedhandbag

imamom said:


> hiii im newbie using longchamp. i loveeeee this bag so much i already have 2 , planetes and rosegold metal n waitting for le pliage black



Great choices! I'm new to LC too. Have one LM metal LLH in bordeaux,  a mini LPSH in Fir and two Planetes (black) plus two LPs on the way. Loving them for their functionality, lightness and array of colors!


----------



## SummerSmile

my Longchamp LePliage was such a great beach companion!


----------



## SummerSmile

KST123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive been lurking around the forum for a while and have finally decided to take a crack at it. So here is to my very first post (sorry in advance if I cause any havoc in trying to post).
> 
> Firstly, want to say that you all have wonderful Longchamp pieces and it is making me want to go out and run wild in the boutiques even more than I usually do haha.
> 
> I do love LC for how lightweight, durable and reasonably priced they are. My next mission is to get a leather Le Pliage bag or a custom one.
> 
> Here is my collection and thank you for letting me share



That's an awesome collection!!


----------



## SummerSmile

For my birthday a few days ago, dear husband arranged a beach vacation for us and surprised me with a new purse, the one i've been wanting for quite a while now -- my new Longchamp LM Metal in Platinum, small short handle


----------



## Doryfiz

SummerSmile said:


> For my birthday a few days ago, dear husband arranged a beach vacation for us and surprised me with a new purse, the one i've been wanting for quite a while now -- my new Longchamp LM Metal in Platinum, small short handle


Nice and cute elegant bag... i've been longing to have this LM metal in small size but in my country it always run out of stock...


----------



## justwatchin

SummerSmile said:


> my Longchamp LePliage was such a great beach companion!


Perfect!


----------



## justwatchin

SummerSmile said:


> For my birthday a few days ago, dear husband arranged a beach vacation for us and surprised me with a new purse, the one i've been wanting for quite a while now -- my new Longchamp LM Metal in Platinum, small short handle


Yay! Your husband has good taste!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SummerSmile said:


> For my birthday a few days ago, dear husband arranged a beach vacation for us and surprised me with a new purse, the one i've been wanting for quite a while now -- my new Longchamp LM Metal in Platinum, small short handle



Very sweet of your husband and that little bag looks really cute. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SummerSmile said:


> my Longchamp LePliage was such a great beach companion!



It looks perfect at the beach! Don't you love the fact that it's water resistant and you don't have to worry one bit about it getting wet! I bought a chocolate MLH for the same purpose,  for playground and beach outings with my little boy. I'm still waiting for it to be shipped to me. Can't wait to see and use it!


----------



## cheidel

SummerSmile said:


> For my birthday a few days ago, dear husband arranged a beach vacation for us and surprised me with a new purse, the one i've been wanting for quite a while now -- my new Longchamp LM Metal in Platinum, small short handle


Congrats, so pretty.  Hope you had a wonderful birthday and vacation!!!


----------



## FinFun

My LP - 10 years and still going strong! It has endured heavy use and sometimes even abuse  but the fabric is mostly still perfect, the only parts showing wear are the corners and the insides from where the handles are attached,  and the leather parts have some scratches. All in all, I'd say money well spent!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FinFun said:


> My LP - 10 years and still going strong! It has endured heavy use and sometimes even abuse  but the fabric is mostly still perfect, the only parts showing wear are the corners and the insides from where the handles are attached,  and the leather parts have some scratches. All in all, I'd say money well spent!



10 years! Wow! If only I had a daughter,  I could pass my humble collection to her. You've made me very happy that I have jumped on the LC bandwagon! Hooray!


----------



## KST123

SummerSmile said:


> That's an awesome collection!!


Thank you


----------



## KST123

SummerSmile said:


> For my birthday a few days ago, dear husband arranged a beach vacation for us and surprised me with a new purse, the one i've been wanting for quite a while now -- my new Longchamp LM Metal in Platinum, small short handle


The Platinum is such a nice colour, enjoy your bag and your vacation.


----------



## KST123

FinFun said:


> My LP - 10 years and still going strong! It has endured heavy use and sometimes even abuse  but the fabric is mostly still perfect, the only parts showing wear are the corners and the insides from where the handles are attached,  and the leather parts have some scratches. All in all, I'd say money well spent!


Still looks absolutely brilliant, time is kind to black nylon. My mum has a medium black one which she said she got from her twin in 95/96 and it still is wearable considering the poor thing has gone through pretty much everything under the sun.


----------



## KST123

SummerSmile said:


> my Longchamp LePliage was such a great beach companion!


Definitely a perfect beach bag and I'm jealous of that beach!!!


----------



## KST123

cheidel said:


> Both are lovely, and that orange Planetes is beautiful!!!


Thank you, my mum wanted the turquoise version but there was only the display model left and it looked pretty beaten up and covered in dust. But I definitely think it is the best orange shade they have come up with. The bag literally glows under the light


----------



## KST123

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the bright color and that little functional card holder. So handy without the need to rummage through anything else.


The card holders are the best for complete organisation, the amount of card holders I have from all different designers are ridiculous considering I barely have any cards haha.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KST123 said:


> The card holders are the best for complete organisation, the amount of card holders I have from all different designers are ridiculous considering I barely have any cards haha.



I only have one card holder and it has served me well over the years. I do havd a few other cards that won't fit in and I'm right now using a small pouch to house them. To be frank,  I do need to fish for the specific card I need and it's a pain sometimes. Time to start hunting for a handy card holder on sale!


----------



## KST123

I've seen that moment far too many times when someone panics that they can't find a card when they are about to pay for something and then eventually find it after tipping everything out. No one deserves to go through that anxiety haha. Good luck for your search for the perfect card holder


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KST123 said:


> I've seen that moment far too many times when someone panics that they can't find a card when they are about to pay for something and then eventually find it after tipping everything out. No one deserves to go through that anxiety haha. Good luck for your search for the perfect card holder



I know what you mean. Luckily I have my essential cards in my one and only card holder and the others in the pouch are loyalty cards/membership cards. Ever since having a child,  his cards are all with me and I guess that is a valid reason for me to shop for another card holder.


----------



## cheidel

FinFun said:


> My LP - 10 years and still going strong! It has endured heavy use and sometimes even abuse  but the fabric is mostly still perfect, the only parts showing wear are the corners and the insides from where the handles are attached,  and the leather parts have some scratches. All in all, I'd say money well spent!


Still looks good, and I have heard some PF say that you can get the corners repaired.


----------



## hitt

I recently picked this up at Nordstrom Rack for a wonderful price. 
It is the small Le Pliage Cuir in Navy! I am super petite and so the size small was a no brainer. 
I absolutely love how in normal light, the bag looks like black but in brighter light there is a bit of blue but when you use flash, you can clearly see its blue-ness.


----------



## kitzibebe

hitt said:


> I recently picked this up at Nordstrom Rack for a wonderful price.
> It is the small Le Pliage Cuir in Navy! I am super petite and so the size small was a no brainer.
> I absolutely love how in normal light, the bag looks like black but in brighter light there is a bit of blue but when you use flash, you can clearly see its blue-ness.




I love Cuir !


----------



## FinFun

cheidel said:


> Still looks good, and I have heard some PF say that you can get the corners repaired.


 

Thanks for the tip! Do I need to take it someplace that sells Longchamp?


----------



## Angelblake

Finally managed to take some more pics...


----------



## luv_bagz

Spring / Summer 2014 &#128525;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Angelblake said:


> Finally managed to take some more pics...



Love the pouches! So colorful!


----------



## Esquared72

Angelblake said:


> Finally managed to take some more pics...



The tweed bag is adorable!  Love it.


----------



## cheidel

FinFun said:


> Thanks for the tip! Do I need to take it someplace that sells Longchamp?


If there is a LC store where you live just give them a call re: repair information.  I saw on other posts that the repairs are free!!!


----------



## cheidel

Angelblake said:


> Finally managed to take some more pics...


Love your collection, especially the suede bag!


----------



## cheidel

luv_bagz said:


> View attachment 2634519
> 
> 
> Spring / Summer 2014 &#128525;


So pretty and colorful!


----------



## Angelblake

Thank you guys! Now this is something else - the Longchamp fanny pack! I admit I've never used it...although it's so well made and stuff, but there's never an occason for it..


----------



## cheidel

Angelblake said:


> Thank you guys! Now this is something else - the Longchamp fanny pack! I admit I've never used it...although it's so well made and stuff, but there's never an occason for it..


 
I like the fanny pack, nice leather.  Great for running errands!!!


----------



## fiedel

Hello everyone!

just enjoy watching your LC collection so much that I want to share my love for Veau foulonné's backpack too. Mine is in cognac


----------



## hitt

fiedel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> just enjoy watching your LC collection so much that I want to share my love for Veau foulonné's backpack too. Mine is in cognac


What a beautiful backpack! My heart just skipped a beat.


----------



## mandabear

fiedel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> just enjoy watching your LC collection so much that I want to share my love for Veau foulonné's backpack too. Mine is in cognac



What a lovely color and the leather looks gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

fiedel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> just enjoy watching your LC collection so much that I want to share my love for Veau foulonné's backpack too. Mine is in cognac


 
Lovely, and nice color!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

fiedel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> just enjoy watching your LC collection so much that I want to share my love for Veau foulonné's backpack too. Mine is in cognac



This backpack looks absolutely chic! Love it in this color!


----------



## thedseer

fiedel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> just enjoy watching your LC collection so much that I want to share my love for Veau foulonné's backpack too. Mine is in cognac



Love it!


----------



## 515lvlover

first time taking her out, as my carry-on. Really holds a ton, loving her so far!


----------



## cheidel

515lvlover said:


> View attachment 2639434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time taking her out, as my carry-on. Really holds a ton, loving her so far!


 
Very pretty, love the chocolate and the DE combination, looks fab!!!!!


----------



## 515lvlover

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, love the chocolate and the DE combination, looks fab!!!!!




Thanks! Great travel companions today! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Naga

My first and only longchamp.. My husband give it to me as a present..
love this bag but afraid to use it..

is there someone know this kind leather's name? and how to treat it?.

thank youu..

https://flic.kr/p/nUB412

flic.kr/p/nUB412


----------



## EGBDF

Naga said:


> My first and only longchamp.. My husband give it to me as a present..
> love this bag but afraid to use it..
> 
> is there someone know this kind leather's name? and how to treat it?.
> 
> thank youu..
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nUB412
> 
> flic.kr/p/nUB412



That's a gorgeous bag! Don't be afraid to use it. Did it come with a card inside? that will tell you the kind of leather. Though it looks like some kind of patent in your picture.


----------



## cheidel

Naga said:


> My first and only longchamp.. My husband give it to me as a present..
> love this bag but afraid to use it..
> 
> is there someone know this kind leather's name? and how to treat it?.
> 
> thank youu..
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nUB412
> 
> flic.kr/p/nUB412


Looks like patent leather, which you can simply wipe off with a soft cloth.  Why are you afraid to use it?


----------



## Naga

Thank you all for your information.. i never have this kind of leather.. its look shiny and i am afraid it easily torn..


----------



## Jenniedel

fiedel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> just enjoy watching your LC collection so much that I want to share my love for Veau foulonné's backpack too. Mine is in cognac




Your backpack is gorgeous!


----------



## Jenniedel

Here's my LP in camel...prepped for the work week ahead.


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Here's my LP in camel...prepped for the work week ahead.
> View attachment 2644923


 
Beautiful bag, love the camel.  Have looked high and low for the LH large in camel.   The scarf adds the perfect pop of color to your bag, looks great!!!!!


----------



## crevette

Naga said:


> My first and only longchamp.. My husband give it to me as a present..
> love this bag but afraid to use it..
> 
> is there someone know this kind leather's name? and how to treat it?.
> 
> thank youu..
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nUB412
> 
> flic.kr/p/nUB412


Don't worry about it,Longchamp leather bags are very resilient.  It looks like patent leather so all you will ever need to do is wipe it down with a soft cloth, slightly damp if necessary.

 It"s a very nice bag,  I think the style is called the Gloucester and it was designed by Kate Moss.

Felicitations!


----------



## iskent78

d best ever bag for traveling


----------



## TejasMama

fiedel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> just enjoy watching your LC collection so much that I want to share my love for Veau foulonné's backpack too. Mine is in cognac



Your backpack is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## KST123

Another to add to my collection. Introducing my preloved Boxford crossbody bag. I have wanted a smaller bag for ages now and couldn't be happier


----------



## cheidel

KST123 said:


> Another to add to my collection. Introducing my preloved Boxford crossbody bag. I have wanted a smaller bag for ages now and couldn't be happier


Congrats on a great find!!!


----------



## SofiaC

KST123 said:


> Another to add to my collection. Introducing my preloved Boxford crossbody bag. I have wanted a smaller bag for ages now and couldn't be happier


Nice! I like it.


----------



## Len16

Got mine 2 years ago...


----------



## cheidel

Len16 said:


> Got mine 2 years ago...


 
It still looks good!!


----------



## leez2014




----------



## leez2014

Love looking at all your lc collections. They are all gorgeous! just sharing my humble collection.


----------



## EGBDF

leez2014 said:


> View attachment 2650641



Very nice!


----------



## seton

leez2014 said:


> View attachment 2650641



great collex and great collage!


----------



## cheidel

leez2014 said:


> View attachment 2650641


Very nice collection, and the turquoise Planetes is so pretty!


----------



## leez2014

Thanks guys. I love them all!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

leez2014 said:


> View attachment 2650641




Lovely collection


----------



## imamom

my babies 
dominated by black. .  one of them already sold to my friend,well i think i need bright one,hmm. .hortensia neo maybe or navy?


----------



## cheidel

imamom said:


> my babies
> dominated by black. .  one of them already sold to my friend,well i think i need bright one,hmm. .hortensia neo maybe or navy?


Very nice collection, and such a cute and colorful collage!!!


----------



## leez2014

imamom said:


> my babies
> dominated by black. .  one of them already sold to my friend,well i think i need bright one,hmm. .hortensia neo maybe or navy?


I think we have exactly the same collection but with different colors. I prefer short handles though. I think my next purchase would be the le pliage neo.


----------



## imamom

leez2014 said:


> I think we have exactly the same collection but with different colors. I prefer short handles though. I think my next purchase would be the le pliage neo.




agree neooooo


----------



## Isis23

I bought my first Langchamp some days ago and like to share with you!
It's size 2 with short handles in bilberry.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

leez2014 said:


> View attachment 2650641



Such a lovely collection and I do love rhat cheery bright turquoise!


----------



## Miss BB

Isis23 said:


> I bought my first Langchamp some days ago and like to share with you!
> It's size 2 with short handles in bilberry.


Love !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Billberry is on my wish list


----------



## SofiaC

leez2014 said:


> View attachment 2650641


Like yr collection, esp d turquoise n black planetes.  How has yr planetes held up? M thinkin of gettin one b4 it runs out as its no longer in production.


----------



## cheidel

Isis23 said:


> I bought my first Langchamp some days ago and like to share with you!
> It's size 2 with short handles in bilberry.


 
Congrats, so pretty!!  Bilberry is on my wish list!


----------



## leez2014

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a lovely collection and I do love rhat cheery bright turquoise!



yes! perfect for summer!


----------



## leez2014

SofiaC said:


> Like yr collection, esp d turquoise n black planetes.  How has yr planetes held up? M thinkin of gettin one b4 it runs out as its no longer in production.




My planetes are my faves. They are holding up really good. The material is more sturdy compared to LM and Le pliage. They look dressy esp the short handle. better get one now before they run out.  The longchamp website are on sale right now. no more black color though, only orange and turquoise are available.


----------



## leez2014

jadeaymanalac said:


> Lovely collection


Thanks!


----------



## leez2014

Isis23 said:


> I bought my first Langchamp some days ago and like to share with you!
> It's size 2 with short handles in bilberry.



nice color! short handles are cute!


----------



## Isis23

leez2014 said:


> nice color! short handles are cute!


Thank you! I was not sure about the handles, but for packing it into another bag, I thought short handles were more practical.


----------



## LuvLVfromSG

Just want to share my new purchased..Neo Lepilage Small Size in Pink col...Love it so much...


----------



## cheidel

LuvLVfromSG said:


> Just want to share my new purchased..Neo Lepilage Small Size in Pink col...Love it so much...


 
Very pretty, and the colorful charm looks great with it!


----------



## leez2014

Nice! Is it the same size and material as the planetes?


----------



## imamom

my new baby LM Platine 
allready discontinue. sold out in every Lc stores in my country. got it from my friend when travelled to europe. yeaaaayy


----------



## EGBDF

imamom said:


> my new baby LM Platine
> allready discontinue. sold out in every Lc stores in my country. got it from my friend when travelled to europe. yeaaaayy



Very nice!


----------



## cheidel

imamom said:


> my new baby LM Platine
> allready discontinue. sold out in every Lc stores in my country. got it from my friend when travelled to europe. yeaaaayy


Very pretty!!!


----------



## huhi123

iskent78 said:


> View attachment 2646916
> 
> d best ever bag for traveling


Loving your pink le pliage cuir...*drools*


----------



## seton

foulonne tote - greige
foulonne zip wallet - noir
lm cuir clutch - lagoon
lm cuir clutch - outremer


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> foulonne tote - greige
> foulonne zip wallet - noir
> lm cuir clutch - lagoon
> lm cuir clutch - outremer


Such a lovely bag, and your pouches are so colorful and pretty!  Still lovin that RM pouch!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> foulonne tote - greige
> foulonne zip wallet - noir
> lm cuir clutch - lagoon
> lm cuir clutch - outremer



Love how all the colours pop against each other and I must say it looks so organised there! Love the color of the bag, a timeless neutral.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> foulonne tote - greige
> foulonne zip wallet - noir
> lm cuir clutch - lagoon
> lm cuir clutch - outremer



What a nice LC ensemble!


----------



## hitt

seton said:


> foulonne tote - greige
> foulonne zip wallet - noir
> lm cuir clutch - lagoon
> lm cuir clutch - outremer



I am kicking myself for not buying the foulonne tote. By the time I wanted to jump the gun, it was no longer available!


----------



## cheidel

Received my plum Planetes today, shipped on Friday & arrived today!  I love the color!
  I am sad that LC will discontinue the Planetes line.      Here she is with her sisters!!


----------



## darcyt

cheidel said:


> Received my plum Planetes today, shipped on Friday & arrived today!  I love the color!
> I am sad that LC will discontinue the Planetes line.      Here she is with her sisters!!



Thanks so much for posting! That scarf looks great on plum.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Such a lovely bag, and your pouches are so colorful and pretty!  Still lovin that RM pouch!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Love how all the colours pop against each other and I must say it looks so organised there! Love the color of the bag, a timeless neutral.





EGBDF said:


> What a nice LC ensemble!



 all



hitt said:


> I am kicking myself for not buying the foulonne tote. By the time I wanted to jump the gun, it was no longer available!



it was still avail on bloomingdales last time I checked. 



cheidel said:


> Received my plum Planetes today, shipped on Friday & arrived today!  I love the color!
> I am sad that LC will discontinue the Planetes line.      Here she is with her sisters!!



congrats and lovely collage. You are so talented!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> all
> 
> 
> 
> it was still avail on bloomingdales last time I checked.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats and lovely collage. You are so talented!


Thank you!


----------



## leez2014

cheidel said:


> Received my plum Planetes today, shipped on Friday & arrived today!  I love the color!
> I am sad that LC will discontinue the Planetes line.      Here she is with her sisters!!



lovely collection!


----------



## cheidel

leez2014 said:


> lovely collection!


Thank you!


----------



## hitt

cheidel said:


> Received my plum Planetes today, shipped on Friday & arrived today!  I love the color!
> I am sad that LC will discontinue the Planetes line.      Here she is with her sisters!!


What a lovely addition to the family! That scarf on your Plum Planetes is perfect!


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> What a lovely addition to the family! That scarf on your Plum Planetes is perfect!


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## catsoup

Whaaa? They're discontinuing the Planetes? I just ordered a black one from Nordstrom!


----------



## cheidel

catsoup said:


> Whaaa? They're discontinuing the Planetes? I just ordered a black one from Nordstrom!


 
Yes, they are discontinuing the Planetes line.  I also purchased the black Planetes from Nordies 2 months ago (so glad I did), and purchased the plum color last week online!  I posted an email I received from LC after I sent an email asking if the line was being discontinued.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/longchamp-le-planetes-being-discontinued-866022.html


----------



## mandabear

My cousin's wife picked this up for me in Paris:







Excited!!! Comparing this bag to the others in this thread, I think this is the large one. Does anyone have the dimensions for the medium version of the Eiffel Tower LE?


----------



## cheidel

mandabear said:


> My cousin's wife picked this up for me in Paris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited!!! Comparing this bag to the others in this thread, I think this is the large one. Does anyone have the dimensions for the medium version of the Eiffel Tower LE?


I also have the LH Eiffel Tower Tote in azure, and the dimensions are 12.25 x 11.75 x 7.5 and is considered large size.  Congrats on your lovely bag!


----------



## Isis23

mandabear said:


> My cousin's wife picked this up for me in Paris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited!!! Comparing this bag to the others in this thread, I think this is the large one. Does anyone have the dimensions for the medium version of the Eiffel Tower LE?


I like the design with the Eiffel Tower!!! Is it now available, only in Paris? I have bought my first Longchamp at the Airport some weeks ago, size 2, short handles in Bilberry. Would love to have this one  ! Enjoy yours!


----------



## mandabear

cheidel said:


> I also have the LH Eiffel Tower Tote in azure, and the dimensions are 12.25 x 11.75 x 7.5 and is considered large size.  Congrats on your lovely bag!



Thanks for the info! I hadn't realized she had purchased me the large size. 

Now I hope to get another Eiffel Tower tote in the Fall. My coworker's sister is heading there in October.


----------



## cheidel

mandabear said:


> Thanks for the info! I hadn't realized she had purchased me the large size.
> 
> Now I hope to get another Eiffel Tower tote in the Fall. My coworker's sister is heading there in October.


FYI:  I have never seen the LH Eiffel bag in another size. You can also compare the size to the LE Statue of Liberty Tote, I think they are the same size.  You can see it at the Bloomingdales link below:


http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-tote-le-pliage-statue-of-liberty?ID=1037082&CategoryID=16958#fn=spp%3D72%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D%26spc%3D86%26cm_kws%3Dlongchamp


----------



## mandabear

cheidel said:


> FYI:  I have never seen the LH Eiffel bag in another size.



Interesting! I was hoping for a slightly smaller tote.


----------



## mandabear

cheidel said:


> FYI:  I have never seen the LH Eiffel bag in another size. You can also compare the size to the LE Statue of Liberty Tote, I think they are the same size.  You can see it at the Bloomingdales link below:
> 
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-tote-le-pliage-statue-of-liberty?ID=1037082&CategoryID=16958#fn=spp%3D72%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D%26spc%3D86%26cm_kws%3Dlongchamp



Funny! I was just on the Bloomie's page to compare!


----------



## cheidel

mandabear said:


> Funny! I was just on the Bloomie's page to compare!


The Eiffel bag I have was listed as medium/large.  But I measured it and it's the same size as other large LH Le Pliage totes.


----------



## neofight

LLH in bilberry with new cupcake charm from classmate.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

neofight said:


> LLH in bilberry with new cupcake charm from classmate.



So adorable!  Sweetness everyday without the calories! Where did you get that charm, may I ask?


----------



## cheidel

neofight said:


> LLH in bilberry with new cupcake charm from classmate.


Lovely color bag, and cute cupcake charm!


----------



## fraubee

Love the charm!


----------



## klatte

neofight said:


> LLH in bilberry with new cupcake charm from classmate.



Love LLH in bilberry and what a cute charm


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My MSH in Navy. Look how rich the color is.


----------



## klatte

frenziedhandbag said:


> My MSH in Navy. Look how rich the color is.



Beautiful! Is that the new Navy colour?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

klatte said:


> Beautiful! Is that the new Navy colour?



It's the old one, I think.  I got it from Bluefly and it was listed as navy. I do really wonder what New Navy looks like and the difference between the two. Do share if you ultimately get the New Navy. : )


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My MSH in Navy. Look how rich the color is.


 
I love it, and it does look rich and very pretty.  Looks like a nice size.  I have been so unsure of the SH but hope to try it eventually.  Enjoy your beautiful bag, glad you got it at a great sale price!!!!!    Did you use the Purse To Go Organizer with this bag?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I love it, and it does look rich and very pretty.  Looks like a nice size.  I have been so unsure of the SH but hope to try it eventually.  Enjoy your beautiful bag, glad you got it at a great sale price!!!!!    Did you use the Purse To Go Organizer with this bag?



Thank you dear, I just PMed you. The extra jumbo PTG fits perfectly. I am really surprised as to how much I enjoyed the SH and this blue. Oh, this makes my very first blue bag!


----------



## klatte

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's the old one, I think.  I got it from Bluefly and it was listed as navy. I do really wonder what New Navy looks like and the difference between the two. Do share if you ultimately get the New Navy. : )



Sure, will do! I've been meaning to get the Navy in LP but it's usually out of stock in my city especially Longchamp missed one shipment to our country last month, the sale assistants said our local inventory's running pretty low. I am currently anticipating for my first LP Cuir from Bluefly thanks to their recent sale, can't wait! It's in navy colour


----------



## frenziedhandbag

klatte said:


> Sure, will do! I've been meaning to get the Navy in LP but it's usually out of stock in my city especially Longchamp missed one shipment to our country last month, the sale assistants said our local inventory's running pretty low. I am currently anticipating for my first LP Cuir from Bluefly thanks to their recent sale, can't wait! It's in navy colour



Ooohhhh! I do love that LP Cuir in blue. Can't wait for your review! I love Bluefly for their deals!


----------



## neofight

Using the Le pliage small in my favorite black with snail charm. These bags are amazing!


----------



## neofight

&#8595;


----------



## EGBDF

neofight said:


> &#8595;



So cute!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's the old one, I think.  I got it from Bluefly and it was listed as navy. I do really wonder what New Navy looks like and the difference between the two. Do share if you ultimately get the New Navy. : )



The new navy is deeper than the old one. I have one, but do not have it handy for a pick right now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Gigoypotpot said:


> The new navy is deeper than the old one. I have one, but do not have it handy for a pick right now.



Do share a pic when you are free, I'm sure a lot of us here would love to see the difference. Thanks in advance!


----------



## caitatonic




----------



## Jnly

Does anyone have a pic of a rose pink long champ pilage? Magnums is selling them but Im not sure what type of colour it really is! :c


----------



## bakeacookie

Statue of Liberty tote out!


----------



## klatte

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2682703
> 
> 
> Statue of Liberty tote out!



Beautiful


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2682703
> 
> 
> Statue of Liberty tote out!


So pretty, looks good with the charm too!


----------



## Isis23

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2682703
> 
> 
> Statue of Liberty tote out!




Wow, this bag is sp pretty!!!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

frenziedhandbag said:


> Do share a pic when you are free, I'm sure a lot of us here would love to see the difference. Thanks in advance!



Here is my new navy. Just a tad bit deeper than yours


----------



## EGBDF

Gigoypotpot said:


> Here is my new navy. Just a tad bit deeper than yours



I love this color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

caitatonic said:


> ]



It's beautiful! And look how much you can store in it. Wow!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Gigoypotpot said:


> Here is my new navy. Just a tad bit deeper than yours



Lovely!  Love the gold hardware against blue! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cheidel

Gigoypotpot said:


> Here is my new navy. Just a tad bit deeper than yours


 
It's beautiful!!!!   Now I am still confused between the navy and new navy...!  Which one is darker?


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> It's beautiful!!!!   Now I am still confused between the navy and new navy...!  Which one is darker?



Do you know if they have the same color code?


----------



## Gigoypotpot

I think the new navy is darker...


----------



## addicted2shoppn

I just recently picked up a medium le pilage in graphite (got a great deal on it at the rack). I'm such a huge fan now I also ordered an expandable le pilage in bilberry.

Here is what made me a longchamp fan:


----------



## cheidel

addicted2shoppn said:


> I just recently picked up a medium le pilage in graphite (got a great deal on it at the rack). I'm such a huge fan now I also ordered an expandable le pilage in bilberry.
> 
> Here is what made me a longchamp fan:
> 
> View attachment 2685624


Very cute, and a nice neutral that can be worn with anything.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

cheidel said:


> Very cute, and a nice neutral that can be worn with anything.




Thank you!  I now understand what all the 'fuss' is about.  It's the fastest I've ever moved into a purse and have been the most comfortable.


----------



## cheidel

addicted2shoppn said:


> Thank you!  I now understand what all the 'fuss' is about.  It's the fastest I've ever moved into a purse and have been the most comfortable.


It's still light weight with all my stuff, and water resistant is a plus!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## klatte

addicted2shoppn said:


> I just recently picked up a medium le pilage in graphite (got a great deal on it at the rack). I'm such a huge fan now I also ordered an expandable le pilage in bilberry.
> 
> Here is what made me a longchamp fan:
> 
> View attachment 2685624



Congrats! LP is so carefree and practical isn't it? This colour goes with everything  love bilberry too!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

klatte said:


> Congrats! LP is so carefree and practical isn't it? This colour goes with everything  love bilberry too!







cheidel said:


> It's still light weight with all my stuff, and water resistant is a plus!!!  Enjoy!!!




Thanks for the warm welcome to the carefree club


----------



## klatte

Red small LH LP today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

addicted2shoppn said:


> I just recently picked up a medium le pilage in graphite (got a great deal on it at the rack). I'm such a huge fan now I also ordered an expandable le pilage in bilberry.
> 
> Here is what made me a longchamp fan:



Lovely color and its a great neutral isn't it? So light and yet functional too! Congrats! Now you will want more!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

addicted2shoppn said:


> Thank you!  I now understand what all the 'fuss' is about.  It's the fastest I've ever moved into a purse and have been the most comfortable.



I agree.  I started my obsession this year with the totes. I was previously using the LP hobo bag and now I am hooked!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

klatte said:


> Red small LH LP today]



This color never fails to make me smile.


----------



## klatte

frenziedhandbag said:


> This color never fails to make me smile.



Thanks  it's winter here (Australia) and the red brightens up the rainy cloudy cold day.


----------



## mgm23

LM metal black, planetes turquoise and LP hydrangea &#128522;


----------



## Esquared72

mgm23 said:


> LM metal black, planetes turquoise and LP hydrangea &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686546




All are so pretty! I am in love with the hydrangea color.


----------



## mgm23

eehlers said:


> All are so pretty! I am in love with the hydrangea color.




thank you! i was choosing between the amethyst and hydrangea. im so happy i picked this one


----------



## EGBDF

mgm23 said:


> LM metal black, planetes turquoise and LP hydrangea &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686546



Nice collection!


----------



## cheidel

mgm23 said:


> LM metal black, planetes turquoise and LP hydrangea &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686546


 
All are beautiful colors, such a lovely variety.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

klatte said:


> Red small LH LP today
> View attachment 2685719


 
Cute, love the red!!


----------



## missmandymarie

Here is my first Longchamp, a custom LP which arrived today! I bought it to use on my upcoming vacation. The colors are chocolate and pink


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missmandymarie said:


> Here is my first Longchamp, a custom LP which arrived today! I bought it to use on my upcoming vacation. The colors are chocolate and pink



Very pretty and enjoy your upcoming vacation!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mgm23 said:


> LM metal black, planetes turquoise and LP ]



Lovely collection! I love all the colors,  that hydreaga looked exceptionally cheery.  Will you describe it as a dark raspberry?  It looked more vibrant in your photo as compared to the stock photos on LC website.


----------



## Mai_Don

This is my LP medium in Poppy color.  Paired with MK crossbody is perfect for travel/vacation.  Now my summer is complete. Lol


----------



## thedseer

mgm23 said:


> LM metal black, planetes turquoise and LP hydrangea &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686546



Nice! Would love to see more pics of hydrangea.  Does it lean more towards burgundy or a dark pink?


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Mai_Don said:


> This is my LP medium in Poppy color.  Paired with MK crossbody is perfect for travel/vacation.  Now my summer is complete. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686744




Lovely!!!  Love the vibrant colors.


----------



## cheidel

missmandymarie said:


> Here is my first Longchamp, a custom LP which arrived today! I bought it to use on my upcoming vacation. The colors are chocolate and pink


Very pretty, I never would have thought of this color combo, and it looks lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

Mai_Don said:


> This is my LP medium in Poppy color.  Paired with MK crossbody is perfect for travel/vacation.  Now my summer is complete. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686744


OMG....both are stunning!  Such fun and lovely colors!!!


----------



## imamom




----------



## goldfish19

Mai_Don said:


> This is my LP medium in Poppy color.  Paired with MK crossbody is perfect for travel/vacation.  Now my summer is complete. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686744




Wow, such a lovely pairing! Is this the Neo? Poppy looks more red than I thought!


----------



## imamom

i love classic color.. no worry being dirty


----------



## addicted2shoppn

My latest addition:


----------



## Mai_Don

It depends on the lighting. It's not so bright red. It's more on orangey red. Dont know how to explain it but it's really pretty and the fact that it has a strap is a plus. Good for traveling or for daily use.


----------



## cheidel

addicted2shoppn said:


> My latest addition:
> 
> View attachment 2688551


 
Very pretty!!!  Is that the expandable tote in bilberry?


----------



## addicted2shoppn

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!!  Is that the expandable tote in bilberry?




Yes  can't wait to use it, thank you!


----------



## mtd1187

Sharing my small LC family.. love them all ^_^


----------



## Jenniedel

mtd1187 said:


> Sharing my small LC family.. love them all ^_^




Beautiful collection! We're twinsy on the LM black.


----------



## mtd1187

Jenniedel said:


> Beautiful collection! We're twinsy on the LM black.



Thank you!! ^_^ I just love how the LM completes my everyday ofc outfit.


----------



## cheidel

mtd1187 said:


> Sharing my small LC family.. love them all ^_^


 
Beautiful collection!!!!!  Love the charms on the zipper pull.  What is the color name of the brown one, and is it the Planetes or the Neo?  Thx!


----------



## mtd1187

cheidel said:


> Beautiful collection!!!!!  Love the charms on the zipper pull.  What is the color name of the brown one, and is it the Planetes or the Neo?  Thx!



Thanks! It is the Orange Neo Shopping.


----------



## cheidel

mtd1187 said:


> Thanks! It is the Orange Neo Shopping.


 

Thanks, they are all beautiful!


----------



## iskent78

huhi123 said:


> Loving your pink le pliage cuir...*drools*




tq n cant wait to get another one
eyeing on platinum le cuir in small suize


----------



## BlueMaude

[QyUOTE=cheidel;26973950]Received my plum Planetes today, shipped on Friday & arrived today!  I love the color!
  I am sad that LC will discontinue the Planetes line.      Here she is with her sisters!![/QUOTE]


pretty! I'm so bummed also! Can u share where you found the plum color? I'm only finding black at the moment.. TIA


----------



## cheidel

BlueMaude said:


> [QyUOTE=cheidel;26973950]Received my plum Planetes today, shipped on Friday & arrived today!  I love the color!
> I am sad that LC will discontinue the Planetes line.      Here she is with her sisters!!


 

pretty! I'm so bummed also! Can u share where you found the plum color? I'm only finding black at the moment.. TIA [/QUOTE]

I got the plum about 3 weeks ago on sale for $126, they also had the Planetes in orange and turquoise.  The link is below. 

http://www.bagshop.com/s/results2.html?abc=t&Search=longchamp+planetes&x=14&y=12


----------



## BlueMaude

cheidel said:


> pretty! I'm so bummed also! Can u share where you found the plum color? I'm only finding black at the moment.. TIA


 
I got the plum about 3 weeks ago on sale for $126, they also had the Planetes in orange and turquoise.  The link is below. 

http://www.bagshop.com/s/results2.html?abc=t&Search=longchamp+planetes&x=14&y=12[/QUOTE]


Guess I missed out on the plum.  !!   thanks for the info


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I visited the new Longchamp boutique in Washington, D.C., last week and picked up the new Le Pliage Neo crossbody bag in black for an upcoming trip. Love it and highly recommend.  Super light, holds a lot but doesn't look nearly as big IRL as it does in the modeling pic below. Here's the link on longchamp.com: http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-pliage-neo/crossbody-bag-1087578?sku=20522


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I visited the new Longchamp boutique in Washington, D.C., last week and picked up the new Le Pliage Neo crossbody bag in black for an upcoming trip. Love it and highly recommend.  Super light, holds a lot but doesn't look nearly as big IRL as it does in the modeling pic below. Here's the link on longchamp.com: http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-pliage-neo/crossbody-bag-1087578?sku=20522



How was the boutique? I met the manager while she was training in NYC and she was lovely.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> How was the boutique? I met the manager while she was training in NYC and she was lovely.



It's big and well stocked. Very quiet when I was there on a weekday. It's in a brand new office/retail/condo complex downtown called City Center and I think not many people know about it yet. So far Longchamp and Kate Spade are the biggest names there... Hermes, Ferragamo, Burberry reportedly are opening boutiques on the site within the year.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> It's big and well stocked. Very quiet when I was there on a weekday. It's in a brand new office/retail/condo complex downtown called City Center and I think not many people know about it yet. So far Longchamp and Kate Spade are the biggest names there... Hermes, Ferragamo, Burberry reportedly are opening boutiques on the site within the year.



Thx! Maybe I'll take a trip when H opens there.


----------



## alichelsealyn

I went to look at the Le Pliage totes at Holt Renfrew and the lady said that the long-handled versions only come in two sizes, is that correct? I checked the site and only see two sizes (12 1/4 x 12 x 7 1/2 inch) and (10 x 10 x 5 1/2 inch). I believe I tried on these two sizes, the larger size seemed pretty big on my frame (5' and roughly 125 lbs) but I need a bag wide enough to fit my Mac Air 11.6" .. but am tempted by the small version too as a casual bag. So basically I like both haha. Damn you, Purseforum for fuelling my purse obsession!

Anyone have mod shots of these two? (also, I hope I can ask here but are the handles real leather?)


----------



## Esquared72

alichelsealyn said:


> I went to look at the Le Pliage totes at Holt Renfrew and the lady said that the long-handled versions only come in two sizes, is that correct? I checked the site and only see two sizes (12 1/4 x 12 x 7 1/2 inch) and (10 x 10 x 5 1/2 inch). I believe I tried on these two sizes, the larger size seemed pretty big on my frame (5' and roughly 125 lbs) but I need a bag wide enough to fit my Mac Air 11.6" .. but am tempted by the small version too as a casual bag. So basically I like both haha. Damn you, Purseforum for fuelling my purse obsession!
> 
> Anyone have mod shots of these two? (also, I hope I can ask here but are the handles real leather?)




Welcome! 

Yep, the handles and the flap are real leather. I can't help on which size to get, as I'll recommend one of each - I get lots of use out of both sizes. Perhaps a large in a neutral like black or slate and the smaller size in a fun color like Amethyst or Hydrangea?  See, told you...I'm not much help if you only want one.


----------



## babydoll73

Out of all my designer bags I honestly have been using my Longchamps the most... They're so durable and easy to use!! I'm contemplating buying another one in black


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Love this! Perfect print


----------



## addicted2shoppn

addicted2glam said:


> love this! Perfect print




+1


----------



## caitatonic

Size 3 Custom LP (very similar to large)
I'm 5'6" 200 lbs.


----------



## Mai_Don

I just received my LP Neo in Hydrangea Medium today. And this one is made in Romania. I'm so happy that Bloomies carries this. Look how lovely the color is!


----------



## Mai_Don

Happy to received this one today. I got it from Bloomies and guess what, this is made in Romania. Yay! Love the Hydrangea in medium Neo!


----------



## alichelsealyn

eehlers said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Yep, the handles and the flap are real leather. I can't help on which size to get, as I'll recommend one of each - I get lots of use out of both sizes. Perhaps a large in a neutral like black or slate and the smaller size in a fun color like Amethyst or Hydrangea?  See, told you...I'm not much help if you only want one.




Hahah well atleast you're honest 

Maybe I will have to get both then. I wouldn't be starting school til the winter semester so i'd have time to make a choice.

Does anyone have the matching coin purse thingy that looks like a mini Le Pliage? It looks so cute!


----------



## Esquared72

Mai_Don said:


> Happy to received this one today. I got it from Bloomies and guess what, this is made in Romania. Yay! Love the Hydrangea in medium Neo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695513




Hygrangea is a gorgeous color! Congrats...I'm becoming more and more intrigued by the Neos!


----------



## tastangan

Mai_Don said:


> Happy to received this one today. I got it from Bloomies and guess what, this is made in Romania. Yay! Love the Hydrangea in medium Neo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695513




Is that the Bloomies exclusive? Is that color accurate? I thought Hydrangea is darker in color


----------



## slowlikehoney

caitatonic said:


> View attachment 2695450
> 
> 
> Size 3 Custom LP (very similar to large)
> I'm 5'6" 200 lbs.




Great outfit! Looks perfect with the bag.


----------



## alichelsealyn

I think I'll get the long-handled small Le Pliage. My mom said I could use her iPad for when I go to school (it has a little keyboard attachment so taking notes will be easy), so I will only need a small bag since I don't carry much anyway. But I guess depending on my books and things like that I may need a big one... hmm.

Anyone have pics of the long-handled small?


----------



## Mai_Don

eehlers said:


> Hygrangea is a gorgeous color! Congrats...I'm becoming more and more intrigued by the Neos!




Thank you. Yes i love Neo. I like that it has a strap. Good fir traveling shopping.


----------



## Mai_Don

tastangan said:


> Is that the Bloomies exclusive? Is that color accurate? I thought Hydrangea is darker in color




Yes it's exclusive to Bloomies. The color is more on rosy pink than the pic. Just cos i had my flash on when i took this pic. But it's really pretty and i prefer this. Oh and this is made in Romania not China like in Nordies.


----------



## mamajjrox

caitatonic said:


> View attachment 2695450
> 
> 
> Size 3 Custom LP (very similar to large)
> I'm 5'6" 200 lbs.


 

Love your custom design, and your dress is super cute!!


----------



## viba424

Ladies - is it nuts to have two expandable totes? I have an asphalt gray and just bought a slate. Wondering if that makes sense. I use my asphalt a lot but could you argue thats pretty redundant?


----------



## tastangan

Mai_Don said:


> Yes it's exclusive to Bloomies. The color is more on rosy pink than the pic. Just cos i had my flash on when i took this pic. But it's really pretty and i prefer this. Oh and this is made in Romania not China like in Nordies.




Is the same color as the regular Le Pliage Hydrangea? I'm intrigued by this too. Would you mind taking a picture of the bag in natural sunlight?


----------



## Mai_Don

tastangan said:


> Is the same color as the regular Le Pliage Hydrangea? I'm intrigued by this too. Would you mind taking a picture of the bag in natural sunlight?






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ok so here is with natural lighting from ny window. No flash or filter. Hope this helps. &#128521;


----------



## tastangan

Mai_Don said:


> View attachment 2696703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so here is with natural lighting from ny window. No flash or filter. Hope this helps. &#128521;




Very nice!


----------



## mobilejenni

babydoll73 said:


> View attachment 2694801
> 
> 
> Out of all my designer bags I honestly have been using my Longchamps the most... They're so durable and easy to use!! I'm contemplating buying another one in black





Gorgeous! What size and print is this one???


----------



## klatte

alichelsealyn said:


> I think I'll get the long-handled small Le Pliage. My mom said I could use her iPad for when I go to school (it has a little keyboard attachment so taking notes will be easy), so I will only need a small bag since I don't carry much anyway. But I guess depending on my books and things like that I may need a big one... hmm.
> 
> Anyone have pics of the long-handled small?



Hi here is mod pic of long handled small. I am 5' height  90lbs for reference. I also suggest you get one of each: long handled large and long handled small


----------



## Angelblake

Behold my not so neutral new darling! I think the last time they had a hot pink like this is many many years ago. I was always jealous when I saw someone carrying it...

The other new Pliage colors are also beautiful. I couldn't quite decide, but couldn't pass this pink up!


----------



## Mininana

Angelblake said:


> Behold my not so neutral new darling! I think the last time they had a hot pink like this is many many years ago. I was always jealous when I saw someone carrying it...
> 
> The other new Pliage colors are also beautiful. I couldn't quite decide, but couldn't pass this pink up!




I have the same exact one! Isn't it gorgeous?


----------



## cheidel

Angelblake said:


> Behold my not so neutral new darling! I think the last time they had a hot pink like this is many many years ago. I was always jealous when I saw someone carrying it...
> 
> The other new Pliage colors are also beautiful. I couldn't quite decide, but couldn't pass this pink up!


Lovely, very pretty pink color.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mai_Don said:


> This is my LP medium in Poppy color.  Paired with MK crossbody is perfect for travel/vacation.  Now my summer is complete. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686744



This is really pretty. I've several LP but have seen one with handles. This is so easy to travel with.  I must check it out.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mai_Don

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is really pretty. I've several LP but have seen one with handles. This is so easy to travel with.  I must check it out.  Thanks for sharing.




It is. I love the hydrangea too. Actually my purpose of this is for my upcoming vacations. And when i want to tour the city or go shopping i can just use the handle and pit the strap inside.


----------



## klatte

Mai_Don said:


> View attachment 2696703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so here is with natural lighting from ny window. No flash or filter. Hope this helps. &#128521;



Very pretty! I have to check it out at the shop hopefully the strap length is not too long  thanks for sharing!


----------



## alichelsealyn

klatte said:


> Hi here is mod pic of long handled small. I am 5' height  90lbs for reference. I also suggest you get one of each: long handled large and long handled small
> View attachment 2697013



Cute! Thank you for the pic!


----------



## Mai_Don

klatte said:


> Very pretty! I have to check it out at the shop hopefully the strap length is not too long  thanks for sharing!




I'm 5'1 and it just right for me. Cos i wear it as crossbody.


----------



## klatte

alichelsealyn said:


> Cute! Thank you for the pic!



You're welcome! Hope you can get yours soon


----------



## klatte

Mai_Don said:


> I'm 5'1 and it just right for me. Cos i wear it as crossbody.



Glad to hear that as I am only 5'  thanks for your info!!


----------



## Mai_Don

klatte said:


> Glad to hear that as I am only 5'  thanks for your info!!




Welcome doll &#128521;


----------



## Angelblake

Mininana said:


> I have the same exact one! Isn't it gorgeous?



I really love it. It will have its first outing today, for a garden party


----------



## Scarlett106

Cosmopolitan said:


> I visited the new Longchamp boutique in Washington, D.C., last week and picked up the new Le Pliage Neo crossbody bag in black for an upcoming trip. Love it and highly recommend.  Super light, holds a lot but doesn't look nearly as big IRL as it does in the modeling pic below. Here's the link on longchamp.com: http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-pliage-neo/crossbody-bag-1087578?sku=20522



When you get a chance, could you possibly post a mod shot of you wearing the bag? I'm eyeing this for an upcoming trip, too, and am having a hard time picturing it on an actual person. Thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

Angelblake said:


> Behold my not so neutral new darling! I think the last time they had a hot pink like this is many many years ago. I was always jealous when I saw someone carrying it...
> 
> The other new Pliage colors are also beautiful. I couldn't quite decide, but couldn't pass this pink up!




I've been waiting for a hot pink nylon tote too! I've seen them around but figured they were from past seasons. Is this pink called candy or hydrangea?


----------



## Angelblake

goldfish19 said:


> I've been waiting for a hot pink nylon tote too! I've seen them around but figured they were from past seasons. Is this pink called candy or hydrangea?



Unfortunately I've no idea and can't find any names of the colors on their homepage


----------



## LVlover13

Angelblake said:


> Unfortunately I've no idea and can't find any names of the colors on their homepage



I think it's called candy. It's on the longchamp website. HTH!


----------



## cheidel

Carried my large LH black Planetes today, which is my favorite LC line.  Thanks to Seton's brilliant idea of how to attach the charms that will not fit the handle, I can now use my many keychain charms on my LC bags!


----------



## klatte

cheidel said:


> Carried my large LH black Planetes today, which is my favorite LC line.  Thanks to Seton's brilliant idea of how to attach the charms that will not fit the handle, I can now use my many keychain charms on my LC bags!



That's so cute, Cheidel! We are all practising Seton's great idea


----------



## Coocho

One of my most favorite casual bags) It's so well done, comfortable and stylish. Unfortunately, I don't remember the name of the design.


----------



## Coocho

Here's another one of me wearing my favorite Longchamp. The color is just perfect for me since I tend to choose a lot of biege for most of my items.


----------



## Coocho

Amd my Roseau that I had for 5 years I think, I've been wearing it everywhere: office, birthday parties, weddings... even my own wedding as you can see. And it still looks almost new, and I love it, but luckily now it will have some time for well deserved rest..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carried my large LH black Planetes today, which is my favorite LC line.  Thanks to Seton's brilliant idea of how to attach the charms that will not fit the handle, I can now use my many keychain charms on my LC bags!



My favourite LC! Have just switched to it a few days ago and loving it a lot!


----------



## plumaplomb

Coocho said:


> Here's another one of me wearing my favorite Longchamp. The color is just perfect for me since I tend to choose a lot of biege for most of my items.




Lovely!  What is this bAg called ?


----------



## cheidel

klatte said:


> That's so cute, Cheidel! We are all practising Seton's great idea


Thank you!!!


----------



## slamthegirl

@Coocho the bag is beautiful. I wish you have the design name.


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> Carried my large LH black Planetes today, which is my favorite LC line.  Thanks to Seton's brilliant idea of how to attach the charms that will not fit the handle, I can now use my many keychain charms on my LC bags!


What a brilliant idea! Now I can show off my charms.


----------



## justwatchin

Coocho said:


> Here's another one of me wearing my favorite Longchamp. The color is just perfect for me since I tend to choose a lot of biege for most of my items.



Love this bag and the leather looks so soft!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Coocho said:


> One of my most favorite casual bags) It's so well done, comfortable and stylish. Unfortunately, I don't remember the name of the design.



These are beautiful photos and could pass for Longchamp ads themselves.


----------



## Minkette

My amethyst Le Pliage Cuir came from Neimans today. Last one in stock when I ordered it. Unfortunately, the fact that this bag appears to either be a damaged display model or a used bag as indicated by the dirty dustbag, lack of plastic ...wrapping, and giant scratch on the back... So it is going back.


----------



## cheidel

Minkette said:


> My amethyst Le Pliage Cuir came from Neimans today. Last one in stock when I ordered it. Unfortunately, the fact that this bag appears to either be a damaged display model or a used bag as indicated by the dirty dustbag, lack of plastic ...wrapping, and giant scratch on the back... So it is going back.


 
OMG...that scratch is horrible....I agree, send it back!!!  That is just unacceptable, perhaps a *huge* discount should be offered by Neimans.


----------



## EGBDF

Minkette said:


> My amethyst Le Pliage Cuir came from Neimans today. Last one in stock when I ordered it. Unfortunately, the fact that this bag appears to either be a damaged display model or a used bag as indicated by the dirty dustbag, lack of plastic ...wrapping, and giant scratch on the back... So it is going back.



How disappointing! WIll you try to exchange it?
What a pretty color. Is it more purple than blue?


----------



## Minkette

EGBDF said:


> How disappointing! WIll you try to exchange it?
> What a pretty color. Is it more purple than blue?


Honestly, the color is a bit lack luster. I was expecting it to be a bright bluish/purple; however, it photographs way brighter than it actually is. I would describe it as the exact color you would get from a violet crayola crayon.


----------



## Minkette

cheidel said:


> OMG...that scratch is horrible....I agree, send it back!!!  That is just unacceptable, perhaps a *huge* discount should be offered by Neimans.


Neimans offered 10% off. I chuckled and said, expect it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## hitt

minkette said:


> neimans offered 10% off. I chuckled and said, expect it in the mail tomorrow.


+1


----------



## slamthegirl

Minkette said:


> My amethyst Le Pliage Cuir came from Neimans today. Last one in stock when I ordered it. Unfortunately, the fact that this bag appears to either be a damaged display model or a used bag as indicated by the dirty dustbag, lack of plastic ...wrapping, and giant scratch on the back... So it is going back.



The bag is gorgeous but that scratch is unacceptable. Neimans should at least offer 30-50% off. Color is so beautiful.


----------



## cheidel

Minkette said:


> Neimans offered 10% off. I chuckled and said, expect it in the mail tomorrow.


Good for you!!!  That is unacceptable!!!


----------



## Maice

cheidel said:


> Carried my large LH black Planetes today, which is my favorite LC line.  Thanks to Seton's brilliant idea of how to attach the charms that will not fit the handle, I can now use my many keychain charms on my LC bags!



Lovely bag, and such a pretty charm!


----------



## cheidel

Maice said:


> Lovely bag, and such a pretty charm!


 
Thanks Maice!!!


----------



## LouisLovinGal

This is the color "Mint." I think its a new color that just came out in the fall/winter collection for this year.  I was a bit surprised that the color was a lot different than what the website shows. I was expecting a blue bag but the bag is more of a dark greenish/ turquoise color.  It may be hard to see in the pic but the color is pretty dark in person.  I still love it though so I have no complaints.


----------



## LVlover13

LouisLovinGal said:


> This is the color "Mint." I think its a new color that just came out in the fall/winter collection for this year.  I was a bit surprised that the color was a lot different than what the website shows. I was expecting a blue bag but the bag is more of a dark greenish/ turquoise color.  It may be hard to see in the pic but the color is pretty dark in person.  I still love it though so I have no complaints.



I have one in the size mini!  It is a gorgeous color! Will post the picture soon!&#128521;


----------



## LouisLovinGal

LVlover13 said:


> I have one in the size mini!  It is a gorgeous color! Will post the picture soon!&#55357;&#56841;


Yes, I think its a beautiful color! I want to get a cosmetic bag to match! Love it


----------



## armparty

LouisLovinGal said:


> This is the color "Mint." I think its a new color that just came out in the fall/winter collection for this year.  I was a bit surprised that the color was a lot different than what the website shows. I was expecting a blue bag but the bag is more of a dark greenish/ turquoise color.  It may be hard to see in the pic but the color is pretty dark in person.  I still love it though so I have no complaints.







LVlover13 said:


> I have one in the size mini!  It is a gorgeous color! Will post the picture soon!&#128521;




Just gorgeous! I am obsessed with this color! Came so close to getting the medium LH in mint but worried that it's not "neutral" enough for everyday and ordered gunmetal instead. Still drooling over the mint though...maybe I need to get a coin pouch or something...


----------



## cheidel

LouisLovinGal said:


> This is the color "Mint." I think its a new color that just came out in the fall/winter collection for this year.  I was a bit surprised that the color was a lot different than what the website shows. I was expecting a blue bag but the bag is more of a dark greenish/ turquoise color.  It may be hard to see in the pic but the color is pretty dark in person.  I still love it though so I have no complaints.


 
Lovely color, enjoy!!!


----------



## hitt

You guys are going to FREAK!
I made a quick stop at Nordstrom Rack.
I found this Navy Le Pliage Neo Crossbody bag in the Clearance section for $66.97 because it was "refurbished/altered".

I compared it with my Kipling bag for those that were interested in Neo's zipper.


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> You guys are going to FREAK!
> I made a quick stop at Nordstrom Rack.
> I found this Navy Le Pliage Neo Crossbody bag in the Clearance section for $66.97 because it was "refurbished/altered".
> 
> I compared it with my Kipling bag for those that were interested in Neo's zipper.



Wow, awesome deal!!!


----------



## LVlover13

This is my le pliage small short handle in mint. I love this color!


----------



## palmbeachpink

LVlover13 said:


> This is my le pliage small short handle in mint. I love this color!



love it!! congrats! these bags are the best! i miss the days they were made in france! ha! 



hitt said:


> You guys are going to FREAK!
> I made a quick stop at Nordstrom Rack.
> I found this Navy Le Pliage Neo Crossbody bag in the Clearance section for $66.97 because it was "refurbished/altered".
> 
> I compared it with my Kipling bag for those that were interested in Neo's zipper.



SCORE! love the navy too! so awesome, I've never been to a nor dies rack, must GO! enjoy!


----------



## palmbeachpink

now that i'm looking at thread, it reminded me i'm looking for lagoon!

has anyone seen lagoon still? looking for a little coin holder pliage or any bag! i saw the coin one on ebay but scared to buy there, but not end of world as its not much but i am so anti fakes!! the seller has a whole bunch of them, hmmm..

also, saw a gatsby at saks off fifth that just opened here, it was yellow, would have grabbed it in a heart beat but it was patent! it was a soft patent but still, i prefer veau and it cost a lot for being at an outlet!! they did have the canvas Darshan w/pink flowers, picked that one up in a small!! 

TIA


----------



## cheidel

LVlover13 said:


> This is my le pliage small short handle in mint. I love this color!


 
Lovely color, enjoy!!!  I wasn't sure if I would like the new Mint color, but I likey!!!


----------



## cheidel

palmbeachpink said:


> now that i'm looking at thread, it reminded me i'm looking for lagoon!
> 
> has anyone seen lagoon still? looking for a little coin holder pliage or any bag! i saw the coin one on ebay but scared to buy there, but not end of world as its not much but i am so anti fakes!! the seller has a whole bunch of them, hmmm..
> 
> also, saw a gatsby at saks off fifth that just opened here, it was yellow, would have grabbed it in a heart beat but it was patent! it was a soft patent but still, i prefer veau and it cost a lot for being at an outlet!! they did have the canvas Darshan w/pink flowers, picked that one up in a small!!
> 
> TIA


 
This is the only lagoon, I have seen recently is the Hobo....on sale at Magnums aka Sands Point. 
http://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/2450089279/


----------



## cheidel

palmbeachpink said:


> now that i'm looking at thread, it reminded me i'm looking for lagoon!
> 
> has anyone seen lagoon still? looking for a little coin holder pliage or any bag! i saw the coin one on ebay but scared to buy there, but not end of world as its not much but i am so anti fakes!! the seller has a whole bunch of them, hmmm..
> 
> also, saw a gatsby at saks off fifth that just opened here, it was yellow, would have grabbed it in a heart beat but it was patent! it was a soft patent but still, i prefer veau and it cost a lot for being at an outlet!! they did have the canvas Darshan w/pink flowers, picked that one up in a small!!
> 
> TIA


 
Just saw the large Le Pliage on sale for $129 in Lagoon....and the coin pouch in Lagoon!!  

http://www.bagshop.com/s/9362/Handb...Le-Pliage-Large-Shopping-Tote-Sale-Colors.htm

http://www.bagshop.com/s/6883/Handbags/Accessories/3/u/3693089174/Longchamp/Le-Pliage-Coin-Purse.htm


----------



## goldfish19

hitt said:


> You guys are going to FREAK!
> I made a quick stop at Nordstrom Rack.
> I found this Navy Le Pliage Neo Crossbody bag in the Clearance section for $66.97 because it was "refurbished/altered".
> 
> I compared it with my Kipling bag for those that were interested in Neo's zipper.




You are sooooo lucky!!!!!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

cheidel said:


> just saw the large le pliage on sale for $129 in lagoon....and the coin pouch in lagoon!!
> 
> http://www.bagshop.com/s/9362/handb...le-pliage-large-shopping-tote-sale-colors.htm
> 
> http://www.bagshop.com/s/6883/handbags/accessories/3/u/3693089174/longchamp/le-pliage-coin-purse.htm



omg!! Thanks!! :d


----------



## loveglitzer

cheidel said:


> Carried my large LH black Planetes today, which is my favorite LC line.  Thanks to Seton's brilliant idea of how to attach the charms that will not fit the handle, I can now use my many keychain charms on my LC bags!


Is this a hairelastic? What a great idea ... I will keep in mi d and copy one day ... But one question. I am new to Longchamp and wonder what material your bag is? Looks nicer than any one Longchamp I have seen before.


----------



## cheidel

loveglitzer said:


> Is this a hairelastic? What a great idea ... I will keep in mi d and copy one day ... But one question. I am new to Longchamp and wonder what material your bag is? Looks nicer than any one Longchamp I have seen before.


Thank you, this is the Longchamp Planetes tote, sadly, this line is being discontinued.  Yes, that is a hairelastic, works great!  The Planetes bag is a thicker material than the Le Pliage, and I found the same bag in Plum about a month ago and happy I got both on sale.  You can see the black Planetes on Bloomingdales:


http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-tote-planetes-large?ID=117599


----------



## loveglitzer

cheidel said:


> Thank you, this is the Longchamp Planetes tote, sadly, this line is being discontinued.  Yes, that is a hairelastic, works great!  The Planetes bag is a thicker material than the Le Pliage, and I found the same bag in Plum about a month ago and happy I got both on sale.  You can see the black Planetes on Bloomingdales:
> 
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-tote-planetes-large?ID=117599



Thank you so much!


----------



## kifana

This is my personalised le pliage in size 1. I innovatively put a strap myself by making holes on the leather. I use my Cath Kidston strap on the bag. And the result.. Walla..superb, funky, unique & cheaper than le pliage cuir or le pliage neo etc.. Just DIY &#128077;


----------



## cheidel

kifana said:


> This is my personalised le pliage in size 1. I innovatively put a strap myself by making holes on the leather. I use my Cath Kidston strap on the bag. And the result.. Walla..superb, funky, unique & cheaper than le pliage cuir or le pliage neo etc.. Just DIY &#128077;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727858
> View attachment 2727861


Love your bag, and the strap matches perfectly.....!!!  Is that navy or gunmetal?


----------



## kifana

That's mint and candy color combination &#128077;&#128076;


----------



## kifana

This is the real bright color &#128150;.
I am using the other strap.


----------



## kifana

I also have one in lagoon to match my pandora may birthstone ring..


----------



## EGBDF

kifana said:


> This is my personalised le pliage in size 1. I innovatively put a strap myself by making holes on the leather. I use my Cath Kidston strap on the bag. And the result.. Walla..superb, funky, unique & cheaper than le pliage cuir or le pliage neo etc.. Just DIY &#128077;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727858
> View attachment 2727861



Looks great!


----------



## hitt

kifana said:


> View attachment 2728443
> 
> 
> This is the real bright color &#128150;.
> I am using the other strap.


Magnificent! You are so brave to punch the holes on the sides. Is it possible to get a close up of the holes? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shinymint

hitt said:


> Magnificent! You are so brave to punch the holes on the sides. Is it possible to get a close up of the holes?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I thought of doing that also but I don't know how to punch the holes.
Guess need some support around the hole or else the leather tab will tear off if u carry too much things in the bags using the strap?


----------



## kifana

I love shoulder bag n love longchamp &#128150;&#128150;





The DIY is super easy. I learn it from youtube n bought the cheap tools from Amazon &#128077;
Just do it dear. You wont regret for the ease of using the shoulder strap. 
The pics are my uni bag pictures - large short handle in bilberry.


----------



## LVlover13

kifana said:


> I love shoulder bag n love longchamp &#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2728784
> View attachment 2728785
> View attachment 2728788
> 
> 
> The DIY is super easy. I learn it from youtube n bought the cheap tools from Amazon &#128077;
> Just do it dear. You wont regret for the ease of using the shoulder strap.
> The pics are my uni bag pictures - large short handle in bilberry.



This is so cool!!! &#128079; &#128079;&#128079;


----------



## klatte

kifana said:


> I love shoulder bag n love longchamp &#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2728784
> View attachment 2728785
> View attachment 2728788
> 
> 
> The DIY is super easy. I learn it from youtube n bought the cheap tools from Amazon &#128077;
> Just do it dear. You wont regret for the ease of using the shoulder strap.
> The pics are my uni bag pictures - large short handle in bilberry.



It's cool indeed! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thedseer

kifana said:


> I love shoulder bag n love longchamp &#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2728784
> View attachment 2728785
> View attachment 2728788
> 
> 
> The DIY is super easy. I learn it from youtube n bought the cheap tools from Amazon &#128077;
> Just do it dear. You wont regret for the ease of using the shoulder strap.
> The pics are my uni bag pictures - large short handle in bilberry.



If you have time, I would love to see a thread where you walk through how you did it. Looks great!


----------



## kifana

Sure, i have made one thread for all of us. Hope it helps.

Best of luck &#9996;&#65039;

Kifana


----------



## baggaliciouz

off to run some errands with my longchamp planetes crossbody &#128521;


----------



## lauren!

Thanks to you all for sharing your pics and information, I love love looking through them and it's very useful when looking for a new bag!

Wanted to share my collection... (sorry for blurry picture!)

Custom bag size 3, long handles, black main with paper stripe and paper embroidery
Rose Darshan (unsure if this is medium or large size)
Small LM metal platinum short handle
Paper cosmetic case


----------



## thedseer

lauren! said:


> Thanks to you all for sharing your pics and information, I love love looking through them and it's very useful when looking for a new bag!
> 
> Wanted to share my collection... (sorry for blurry picture!)
> 
> Custom bag size 3, long handles, black main with paper stripe and paper embroidery
> Rose Darshan (unsure if this is medium or large size)
> Small LM metal platinum short handle
> Paper cosmetic case



Love everything! I've been eyeing that same LM metal recently.


----------



## kifana

My size 1 LP in my office &#9996;&#65039;


----------



## Ae_xxxx

Just got this today for school, added a necklace that matches the silver hardware


----------



## Ae_xxxx

Sorry for the bad picture, don't know how to do it otherwise


----------



## LVk8

I just acquired a medium cumin long handle Le Pliage yesterday & am really loving it for the pool




I'm always afraid of taking my LVs bc I don't want them to scratch on the pool deck but this is perfect!  Surprisingly roomy as well, I fit a sketchbook, colored pencils, scarf, drapey top, hat, keys, phone, wallet & lip stuff w/extra space to spare &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LVlover13

LVk8 said:


> I just acquired a medium cumin long handle Le Pliage yesterday & am really loving it for the pool
> 
> View attachment 2732515
> 
> 
> I'm always afraid of taking my LVs bc I don't want them to scratch on the pool deck but this is perfect!  Surprisingly roomy as well, I fit a sketchbook, colored pencils, scarf, drapey top, hat, keys, phone, wallet & lip stuff w/extra space to spare &#10084;&#65039;



The color of the bag is such a fresh air!


----------



## LVlover13

Ae_xxxx said:


> Just got this today for school, added a necklace that matches the silver hardware



Nice chain for the bag!


----------



## LVk8

LVlover13 said:


> The color of the bag is such a fresh air!




Thanks!  I really like it - the color description is quite apt, I love to cook & it's absolutely the same shade as cumin




Plus it looks great w.LV monogram & the tiny pocket in the medium Le Pliage is the perfect size for a biz card holder or a compact wallet &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cheidel

Ae_xxxx said:


> Just got this today for school, added a necklace that matches the silver hardware


 
Looks good.....great idea!!!


----------



## cheidel

LVk8 said:


> I just acquired a medium cumin long handle Le Pliage yesterday & am really loving it for the pool
> 
> View attachment 2732515
> 
> 
> I'm always afraid of taking my LVs bc I don't want them to scratch on the pool deck but this is perfect!  Surprisingly roomy as well, I fit a sketchbook, colored pencils, scarf, drapey top, hat, keys, phone, wallet & lip stuff w/extra space to spare &#10084;&#65039;


 
Perfect beach bag/ pool bag!!!  Like the color too, enjoy!


----------



## LVlover13

LVk8 said:


> Thanks!  I really like it - the color description is quite apt, I love to cook & it's absolutely the same shade as cumin
> 
> View attachment 2733532
> 
> 
> Plus it looks great w.LV monogram & the tiny pocket in the medium Le Pliage is the perfect size for a biz card holder or a compact wallet &#10084;&#65039;



Just perfect!


----------



## Aniesha.noor

My brand new longchamp le pliage losange in red. Just arrive from Germany.. Not a big fan of the material but I love the pattern and the color 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EGBDF

Aniesha.noor said:


> My brand new longchamp le pliage losange in red. Just arrive from Germany.. Not a big fan of the material but I love the pattern and the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734231
> 
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



I do like that pattern!  I agree about the material though.


----------



## Aniesha.noor

EGBDF said:


> I do like that pattern!  I agree about the material though.




I wish it is thicker like planetes or has an inner fabric like cuir does. And it will be my next fav model after the planetes being discontinued


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hitt

Aniesha.noor said:


> My brand new longchamp le pliage losange in red. Just arrive from Germany.. Not a big fan of the material but I love the pattern and the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734231
> 
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


I just ordered the mint Losange from Magnums(backordered though). I was worried about the fabric as well! Can we get a close-up of the fabric? I was actually hoping it was on the thicker side like the Planetes. 

How does it feel in person? Do you feel like it would stain easily? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Aniesha.noor

hitt said:


> I just ordered the mint Losange from Magnums(backordered though). I was worried about the fabric as well! Can we get a close-up of the fabric? I was actually hoping it was on the thicker side like the Planetes.
> 
> How does it feel in person? Do you feel like it would stain easily?
> 
> Thank you in advance!







A bit satin feel like, 




Like the dark color inside so it won't get stain easily (for inside) 




The inside 




Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bnsuki

Still my favourite Longchamp tote ever! I use it everytimr I travel!!!


----------



## hitt

bnsuki said:


> Still my favourite Longchamp tote ever! I use it everytimr I travel!!!
> 
> View attachment 2734714


Thank you for sharing! I bet it is insanely light. I am still not in love with the material but like you said, the pattern and color convinced me to give it a chance. I remember seeing it before it was available online and wanting it immediately. I only wished the material was thicker! Sigh.


----------



## bnsuki

hitt said:


> Thank you for sharing! I bet it is insanely light. I am still not in love with the material but like you said, the pattern and color convinced me to give it a chance. I remember seeing it before it was available online and wanting it immediately. I only wished the material was thicker! Sigh.





You can get this one. I got it in black small. The material is thicker and more durable. It's pretty light as well. But it only comes with few solid colors... No pattern and the handles are the same color as the bag. So far I've seen black, red and navy I think.


----------



## hitt

bnsuki said:


> You can get this one. I got it in black small. The material is thicker and more durable. It's pretty light as well. But it only comes with few solid colors... No pattern and the handles are the same color as the bag. So far I've seen black, red and navy I think.
> 
> View attachment 2735569
> 
> View attachment 2735570


Whoops. Silly me. I replied to the wrong post. I was responding to Aniesha noor's Losange.

Your LE Eiffel is gorgeous, it doesn't surprise me that it is your favorite.


----------



## juls12

bnsuki said:


> Still my favourite Longchamp tote ever! I use it everytimr I travel!!!
> 
> View attachment 2734714



I love these. Do they still make them? And do they come in the medium size as well?


----------



## juls12

My first Longchamp pieces. I don't know why the picture is turned like that...

I just got them on Monday and I'm already planning which bag to get next...


----------



## Angelblake

Some shades of green for you!


----------



## bnsuki

juls12 said:


> I love these. Do they still make them? And do they come in the medium size as well?




I got them a few years back...I think they still sell them in the airport duty free shop in the Paris airport....but don't quote me...
I'm not sure if they make this in the medium size. It's too long ago. Sorry!


----------



## cheidel

juls12 said:


> My first Longchamp pieces. I don't know why the picture is turned like that...
> 
> I just got them on Monday and I'm already planning which bag to get next...


Very pretty, love the colors...enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

Angelblake said:


> Some shades of green for you!


Very nice choice of colors!!!!


----------



## juls12

bnsuki said:


> I got them a few years back...I think they still sell them in the airport duty free shop in the Paris airport....but don't quote me...
> I'm not sure if they make this in the medium size. It's too long ago. Sorry!



Ok well I don't think I'll get there anytime soon


----------



## juls12

cheidel said:


> Very nice choice of colors!!!!



Thank you


----------



## MahoganyQT

Finally got My Large Chocolate LP shoulder tote from Sands Pointe...still waiting for my medium navy LP.


----------



## Angelblake

cheidel said:


> Very nice choice of colors!!!!



Thank you! You wouldn't guess that green is my favorite color


----------



## kcarmona

Scored this beautiful Roseau for $50 at consignment! Like new and even came with dustbag. I'm officially obsessed


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Finally got My Large Chocolate LP shoulder tote from Sands Pointe...still waiting for my medium navy LP.
> View attachment 2736560
> View attachment 2736561


 
Such a pretty deep rich looking chocolate....enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

kcarmona said:


> Scored this beautiful Roseau for $50 at consignment! Like new and even came with dustbag. I'm officially obsessed
> 
> View attachment 2741104
> View attachment 2741106


 
Congrats on a great find!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Such a pretty deep rich looking chocolate....enjoy!!!




Thanks! Can't wait to take trip just so I can carry it along


----------



## Amazona

Here's my team LC for this weekend trip. All I need for a few days of shopping, beach volley playing and evenings at the terrace bar by the sea. 




Roseau 38 cm, LP L LH Chocolate, LP XS SH Deep Red, LPC M Fuchsia.


----------



## bakeacookie

New coin purse!


----------



## EGBDF

Amazona said:


> Here's my team LC for this weekend trip. All I need for a few days of shopping, beach volley playing and evenings at the terrace bar by the sea.
> 
> View attachment 2741933
> 
> 
> Roseau 38 cm, LP L LH Chocolate, LP XS SH Deep Red, LPC M Fuchsia.



Great selection!!


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> New coin purse!
> View attachment 2741986



These are so cute and useful!


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> These are so cute and useful!




They are! It's a great size!


----------



## LVlover13

Amazona said:


> Here's my team LC for this weekend trip. All I need for a few days of shopping, beach volley playing and evenings at the terrace bar by the sea.
> 
> View attachment 2741933
> 
> 
> Roseau 38 cm, LP L LH Chocolate, LP XS SH Deep Red, LPC M Fuchsia.



Love that red!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Amazona said:


> Here's my team LC for this weekend trip. All I need for a few days of shopping, beach volley playing and evenings at the terrace bar by the sea.
> 
> View attachment 2741933
> 
> 
> Roseau 38 cm, LP L LH Chocolate, LP XS SH Deep Red, LPC M Fuchsia.



LOVE everything!!! i just adore longchamp! 

have you looked at their luggage! years and years ago i thankfully chose the luggage they still have today, i thinks its the boxford line - have about 4/5 pieces and love it, T Anthony has good luggage as well, my goodness i have not seen a person with it in forever!! i guess it is not well known - i love a LV trunk and have been looking to get one for my home but was never crazy about their luggage!! 

back to longchamp! i am so confused, there is the neo bag with strap in what material? then also a leather one, plantes?? i am old school longchamp as in my pliage totes were made in france! i have a few newer ones that are not but most are! 

btw, longchamp + hermes are both family owned businesses in france, they are both very respected and friendly with each other - i have a cool older veau bag in a lime color, had it with me in H once and the ceo of H was there randomly and he asked to look at my L bag! he loved it!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

kcarmona said:


> Scored this beautiful Roseau for $50 at consignment! Like new and even came with dustbag. I'm officially obsessed
> 
> View attachment 2741104
> View attachment 2741106



that is stunning! great work!! love these bags! 

a few years ago, i loved a bag that looked like a hermes bolide, but the price was so high that i thought id rather put toward H! 

how is ebay for longchamp bags that are not pliage?? do fakers bother with the higher end lonchamp ones?


----------



## cheidel

Amazona said:


> Here's my team LC for this weekend trip. All I need for a few days of shopping, beach volley playing and evenings at the terrace bar by the sea.
> 
> View attachment 2741933
> 
> 
> Roseau 38 cm, LP L LH Chocolate, LP XS SH Deep Red, LPC M Fuchsia.


 
Oh such a lovely collection....gorgeous Roseau....enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> New coin purse!
> View attachment 2741986


 
So cute...does it hold much?


----------



## Amazona

palmbeachpink said:


> LOVE everything!!! i just adore longchamp!
> 
> have you looked at their luggage! years and years ago i thankfully chose the luggage they still have today, i thinks its the boxford line - have about 4/5 pieces and love it, T Anthony has good luggage as well, my goodness i have not seen a person with it in forever!! i guess it is not well known - i love a LV trunk and have been looking to get one for my home but was never crazy about their luggage!!
> 
> back to longchamp! i am so confused, there is the neo bag with strap in what material? then also a leather one, plantes?? i am old school longchamp as in my pliage totes were made in france! i have a few newer ones that are not but most are!
> 
> btw, longchamp + hermes are both family owned businesses in france, they are both very respected and friendly with each other - i have a cool older veau bag in a lime color, had it with me in H once and the ceo of H was there randomly and he asked to look at my L bag! he loved it!!



Oh trust me, I've looked at Longchamp luggage long&hard - when my Samsonite gives up I will surely get some LC to replace it! 

In the picture there are a black cowhide Roseau 38 cm (in the back), a Chocolate brown Le Pliage Large tote, a Deep Red Le Pliage X-Small and to the left is my Le Pliage Cuir Medium size in Fuchsia. I don't have a Néo yet but the BF might get a not-so-subtle hint regarding my Christmas pressies and the Poppy red Néo...


----------



## drifter

Hi there!  I recently went to a Longchamp Friends and Family Sale and got these two pairs of shoes (one for me, one for mother) at 90% off!  Too bad the bags weren't as attractive.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> Here's my team LC for this weekend trip. All I need for a few days of shopping, beach volley playing and evenings at the terrace bar by the.



You're well covered and what an awesome collection!


----------



## Amazona

frenziedhandbag said:


> You're well covered and what an awesome collection!



Thanks 
Actually, this is like 1/3 of my Longchamp...had to leave a few back so my duffel bag would fit more than just bags!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Finally received my Navy Medium LP from Sand's Point. Now I'm waiting for my medium Bamboo LP from What She Buy's and I'll be all set! 3 LPs in one month is enough!


----------



## Heymaria

Hi Neo owners! Can you please post a pic of the plastic disc inside the bag? I'm about to buy a neo from a FA friend and I just want to compare. Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> Thanks
> Actually, this is like 1/3 of my Longchamp...had to leave a few back so my duffel bag would fit more than just bags!



I know what you mean. All I brought with me on trips are LC bags. Can't help it, they are so versatile!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Aniesha.noor said:


> My brand new longchamp le pliage losange in red. Just arrive from Germany.. Not a big fan of the material but I love the pattern and the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734231
> 
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




Pretty bag!


----------



## EGBDF

MahoganyQT said:


> Finally received my Navy Medium LP from Sand's Point. Now I'm waiting for my medium Bamboo LP from What She Buy's and I'll be all set! 3 LPs in one month is enough!
> View attachment 2744688



Great color, I think it goes with everything.


----------



## MahoganyQT

EGBDF said:


> Great color, I think it goes with everything.




Thanks


----------



## LVlover13

MahoganyQT said:


> Finally received my Navy Medium LP from Sand's Point. Now I'm waiting for my medium Bamboo LP from What She Buy's and I'll be all set! 3 LPs in one month is enough!
> View attachment 2744688



I have the exact same bag. Love the navy color! It goes with everything!


----------



## colk

My new Neo in bilberry!


----------



## MahoganyQT

colk said:


> My new Neo in bilberry!




Very pretty!!


----------



## Aniesha.noor

My new losange pouch and neo pouch to match with THe bag. Fresh from THe store &#128525;


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Amazona

frenziedhandbag said:


> I know what you mean. All I brought with me on trips are LC bags. Can't help it, they are so versatile!



So right! Longchamp is also pretty much under the radar, doesn't make me stick out or scream "Rob me!". I usually look like a hobo when I travel, the nylon LC bags are perfect to accompany the "jeans, old hoodie + banged up old Adidas Superstars" look I sport a lot.


----------



## klatte

colk said:


> My new Neo in bilberry!



Lovely! What size is it?


----------



## klatte

Aniesha.noor said:


> View attachment 2746690
> 
> 
> My new losange pouch and neo pouch to match with THe bag. Fresh from THe store &#128525;
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## klatte

MahoganyQT said:


> Finally received my Navy Medium LP from Sand's Point. Now I'm waiting for my medium Bamboo LP from What She Buy's and I'll be all set! 3 LPs in one month is enough!
> View attachment 2744688



Congrats! Love the navy colour  LPs are very addictive!


----------



## MahoganyQT

klatte said:


> Congrats! Love the navy colour  LPs are very addictive!




Thank you


----------



## MahoganyQT

LVlover13 said:


> I have the exact same bag. Love the navy color! It goes with everything!




I thought it would make a great go with everything bag! I can't wait to break it in.


----------



## colk

MahoganyQT said:


> Very pretty!!



Thank you!!


----------



## colk

klatte said:


> Lovely! What size is it?



Is a medium!  Usually I carry large bag, but this one is very roomy, good enough for everyday use!


----------



## bakeacookie

My daily LC small goods.


----------



## flik

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2747713
> 
> 
> My daily LC small goods.



Very nice. Love the colors! I got my very first LP tote & those 2 exact accessories in paper from Bloomingdale's. I couldn't leave them on the clearance table. It was meant to be. Enjoy.


----------



## bakeacookie

flik said:


> Very nice. Love the colors! I got my very first LP tote & those 2 exact accessories in paper from Bloomingdale's. I couldn't leave them on the clearance table. It was meant to be. Enjoy.



Thanks!
 And you have great finds! I found my second LP tote on the Bloomies clearance table! When bloomies finally marks down LC, there's so many to consider taking home!


----------



## flik

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks!
> And you have great finds! I found my second LP tote on the Bloomies clearance table! When bloomies finally marks down LC, there's so many to consider taking home!



Thanks so much for that info. I'll have to keep my eyes open from now on.


----------



## SofiaC

colk said:


> My new Neo in bilberry!


Congrats! Gorgeous color! M torn btween d small n medium. Could u do a model shot n may I know how tall r u?


----------



## colk

SofiaC said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous color! M torn btween d small n medium. Could u do a model shot n may I know how tall r u?



I'll do a model shot and post later.  I'm 167cm and the strap is good length for me.


----------



## cheidel

Aniesha.noor said:


> View attachment 2746690
> 
> 
> My new losange pouch and neo pouch to match with THe bag. Fresh from THe store &#128525;
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


Both are lovely, very pretty color!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Finally received my Navy Medium LP from Sand's Point. Now I'm waiting for my medium Bamboo LP from What She Buy's and I'll be all set! 3 LPs in one month is enough!
> View attachment 2744688


So cute, enjoy them!!!


----------



## colk

SofiaC said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous color! M torn btween d small n medium. Could u do a model shot n may I know how tall r u?



As promised, here r the model shot.  I'm 167cm:








Hope these pics help u out!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My third  Lonchamp arrived today! A medium bamboo LP. Made in France


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> So cute, enjoy them!!!




Thanks


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> My third  Lonchamp arrived today! A medium bamboo LP. Made in France
> 
> View attachment 2749081


 
Very pretty, enjoy!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, enjoy!!!




Thank you


----------



## catango

LVk8 said:


> Thanks!  I really like it - the color description is quite apt, I love to cook & it's absolutely the same shade as cumin
> 
> View attachment 2733532
> 
> 
> Plus it looks great w.LV monogram & the tiny pocket in the medium Le Pliage is the perfect size for a biz card holder or a compact wallet &#10084;&#65039;



So weird, I have exactly the same bags!  Burberry toiletry that I use for cords, and PM agenda in mono, and cumin pliage.  (The agenda is a murakami, don't tell me yours is too!)


----------



## toughcookee

A friend told me she was going to Paris for a short trip and I couldn't pass out on the chance to get a Le Pliage Cuir in Rouge. 

As I didn't want to disturb her trip and rather than having to look for the bag, I told her to just check the Longchamp outlets in CDG Airport on her way back. &#10084;&#65039;






She was also so sweet to have bought for me an Eiffel Tower key ring which I attached to the zipper head.


----------



## EGBDF

toughcookee said:


> A friend told me she was going to Paris for a short trip and I couldn't pass out on the chance to get a Le Pliage Cuir in Rouge.
> 
> As I didn't want to disturb her trip and rather than having to look for the bag, I told her to just check the Longchamp outlets in CDG Airport on her way back. &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2750618
> 
> 
> View attachment 2750620
> 
> She was also so sweet to have bought for me an Eiffel Tower key ring which I attached to the zipper head.
> View attachment 2750622



Love this! And what a nice friend you have. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Slc9

My first Longchamp!!
It was great to have in a rainy NYC night to see a show. Today is nice and sunny &#128522;


----------



## LVlover13

Slc9 said:


> My first Longchamp!!
> It was great to have in a rainy NYC night to see a show. Today is nice and sunny &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2750848
> View attachment 2750849



Love the cles and the bag!


----------



## LVk8

catango said:


> So weird, I have exactly the same bags!  Burberry toiletry that I use for cords, and PM agenda in mono, and cumin pliage.  (The agenda is a murakami, don't tell me yours is too!)




TPFers have the best taste!

I keep my bare essential makeup in the Burberry toiletry bag (SPF BB cream, bronzer, eye shadow, mascara, lip gloss, pocket mirror & tiny brush kit).  The LV in the pocket is just a biz card holder which I use as a compact wallet.  The other thing in my bag that sort of looks agenda-ish is actually a Tory  Burch sunnies case 

I love the cumin color - an excellent neutral & less smudgey than the whites / lighter beiges since it's a little darker &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SofiaC

colk said:


> As promised, here r the model shot.  I'm 167cm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope these pics help u out!


Thank you so much for the modelling pics. The color and size look good on you. 
Now I know which size to pick.. it will hv to be a small since I'm 155cm.


----------



## SofiaC

toughcookee said:


> A friend told me she was going to Paris for a short trip and I couldn't pass out on the chance to get a Le Pliage Cuir in Rouge.
> 
> As I didn't want to disturb her trip and rather than having to look for the bag, I told her to just check the Longchamp outlets in CDG Airport on her way back. &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2750618
> 
> 
> View attachment 2750620
> 
> She was also so sweet to have bought for me an Eiffel Tower key ring which I attached to the zipper head.
> View attachment 2750622


Congrats! I love this Rouge color on a Cuir. 
Tell me, is it a deep garnet red or chilli red?  Wud love to add that to my dull neutral collection.


----------



## seton

foulonne wallet n coin purse in paprika


----------



## Mininana

Quick pic of my pink one


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> foulonne wallet n coin purse in paprika


 

Love the color, and so classy!!!!!


----------



## LVlover13

Mininana said:


> Quick pic of my pink one
> 
> View attachment 2756842



Love it! What is the name of that color?


----------



## Mininana

LVlover13 said:


> Love it! What is the name of that color?




To be honest I have no idea. It's from a couple months ago. My dad got it in Paris. Summer collection I guess? A gorgeous pink!


----------



## Mininana

LVlover13 said:


> Love it! What is the name of that color?




Here you go. From the French website though I can't see the color name


----------



## cheidel

LVlover13 said:


> Love it! What is the name of that color?


 
I think it is called Pink Candy, saw it on another web site earlier.


----------



## seton

I agree. It's Candy.


----------



## LVlover13

Thanks all! I think I will purchase this color in the medium long handle le pliage. I'm not really a fan of pink, especially when it comes to handbags,  but the color looks so pretty when I see one of you wearing it in the previous post.  I think I'm sold! &#128518;


----------



## Mininana

LVlover13 said:


> Thanks all! I think I will purchase this color in the medium long handle le pliage. I'm not really a fan of pink, especially when it comes to handbags,  but the color looks so pretty when I see one of you wearing it in the previous post.  I think I'm sold! &#128518;




It's such a fun color you won't regret it! My favorite longchamp so far, even more than the darshan one!!


----------



## Ryan

Bad pic of my new pouch. It's huge and made in France.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> foulonne wallet n coin purse in paprika



Love the color! I'm eyeing the coin purse as a compact wallet. Saw the dimensions online state the width as 1" thick. Do you find the dimensions correct?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mininana said:


> Quick pic of my pink one



Very nice! Instant cheer me up!


----------



## seton

Ryan said:


> Bad pic of my new pouch. It's huge and made in France.



congrats! those LC pouches are so useful.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the color! I'm eyeing the coin purse as a compact wallet. Saw the dimensions online state the width as 1" thick. Do you find the dimensions correct?



No. Whether empty or full, it's 3/4inch thick, zipped. Anyway, I like mine. I have two of them.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> No. Whether empty or full, it's 3/4inch thick, zipped. Anyway, I like mine. I have two of them.



Even better! That meant it'll fit even better into a small bag. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mininana

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very nice! Instant cheer me up!





thank you! It's definitely a happy color. And a lot brighter than my other ones!

I have black, a sage green (which i LOVE because it's such a great neutral), another black with short red handles that is LE from galeries lafayette, and a darshan one (which I never used because it's not waterproof and I'm scared it will get dirty!!!)


anyway, this pink one is awesome for travelling too


----------



## yayaa

Hi everyone! I'm new here and I really need help. I would like to  purchase my very first Longchamp and it is *LM Metal in Platine*. I've  contacted few sellers from my country (online) and many of them seem  confused between platine and rosegold. 

From the picture that the  seller sent, I compare it with many pictures that I get from Google and  it is more like Rosegold and I'm not too sure. After a few research  (almost a week, just to compare these two colours. lol), I get the color  code for* Platine is 644* and *Rosegold is 724* (which I don't know if it's  true) . The seller even help me to call the Outlet Manager from one of  Longchamp outlets in my country. The answer is, it is a dual tone bag  (?) and Rosegold is just the same colour with Platine. I believe they  are different because of the colour of the flap/handle. It is lighter  for Platine while Rosegold is a bit darker. 


*This is the  sample pictures that the seller sent to me. This is the bag that has  been sold before. It is clearly shown that the colour code is 644 which  is Platine but can someone help me to confirm if this is really Platine  or Rosegold?* 


photos-h.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xpf1/10488673_543886822403879_1272611367_n.jpg



*
And here is the colour that I actually want or expect to get. *


scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/10554192_432189790257391_1773287854_n.jpg



cdn.kaskus.com/images/2014/01/07/2122478_20140107110445.jpg


cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2013/11/09/longchamp-platinum-lm-metal-coated-canvas-shoulder-tote-product-1-14791981-057048212.jpeg


----------



## yayaa

http://photos-h.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xpf1/10488673_543886822403879_1272611367_n.jpg


----------



## ValentineNicole

This is my new-to-me Longchamp bucket bag. It's fairly large and the leather is buttery soft! I believe it's a bit vintage, but I really don't know much of the history


----------



## EGBDF

ValentineNicole said:


> This is my new-to-me Longchamp bucket bag. It's fairly large and the leather is buttery soft! I believe it's a bit vintage, but I really don't know much of the history



Very nice-enjoy your new Longchamp!


----------



## ValentineNicole

EGBDF said:


> Very nice-enjoy your new Longchamp!



Thank you!


----------



## l_khosasi

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2747713
> 
> 
> My daily LC small goods.



Are those lagoon and mint color? So pretty.


----------



## Ally_D

Hi, I just purchased my first Longchamp - Le Pliage Losange in Mint, large with long handles.

I'm totally in love but I haven't yet put anything in it because I'm debating whether to Scotchguard it or not.  If you have any views I'd be grateful (the poly-canvas material has got a very silken feel and I worry about water spots - it rains a lot in England!)


----------



## cheidel

yayaa said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and I really need help. I would like to  purchase my very first Longchamp and it is *LM Metal in Platine*. I've  contacted few sellers from my country (online) and many of them seem  confused between platine and rosegold.
> 
> From the picture that the  seller sent, I compare it with many pictures that I get from Google and  it is more like Rosegold and I'm not too sure. After a few research  (almost a week, just to compare these two colours. lol), I get the color  code for* Platine is 644* and *Rosegold is 724* (which I don't know if it's  true) . The seller even help me to call the Outlet Manager from one of  Longchamp outlets in my country. The answer is, it is a dual tone bag  (?) and Rosegold is just the same colour with Platine. I believe they  are different because of the colour of the flap/handle. It is lighter  for Platine while Rosegold is a bit darker.
> 
> 
> *This is the  sample pictures that the seller sent to me. This is the bag that has  been sold before. It is clearly shown that the colour code is 644 which  is Platine but can someone help me to confirm if this is really Platine  or Rosegold?*
> 
> 
> photos-h.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xpf1/10488673_543886822403879_1272611367_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And here is the colour that I actually want or expect to get. *
> 
> 
> scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/10554192_432189790257391_1773287854_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> cdn.kaskus.com/images/2014/01/07/2122478_20140107110445.jpg
> 
> 
> cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2013/11/09/longchamp-platinum-lm-metal-coated-canvas-shoulder-tote-product-1-14791981-057048212.jpeg


 
If you decide to buy from a Seller instead of an Authorized Longchamp Retailer, I would suggest you have the bag authenticated on Purse Forum Longchamp.  In the U.S. the color is called Platinum.  I have the large long handle LM Metal in gold, and I love it.


----------



## cheidel

Ally_D said:


> Hi, I just purchased my first Longchamp - Le Pliage Losange in Mint, large with long handles.
> 
> I'm totally in love but I haven't yet put anything in it because I'm debating whether to Scotchguard it or not.  If you have any views I'd be grateful (the poly-canvas material has got a very silken feel and I worry about water spots - it rains a lot in England!)


 
It's very pretty, and I love the colors.  I sprayed 2 of my LC bags with Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellent and had no problems.  It dries instantly, I have never used Scotchguard.  I initially sprayed a *small area under the bottom* of the bag first to make sure it would work ok, I suggest you do the same.


----------



## cheidel

ValentineNicole said:


> This is my new-to-me Longchamp bucket bag. It's fairly large and the leather is buttery soft! I believe it's a bit vintage, but I really don't know much of the history


 
Very pretty!  I have never seen this style before.  Enjoy!


----------



## bakeacookie

l_khosasi said:


> Are those lagoon and mint color? So pretty.



Yes they are! Thanks!


----------



## misscocktail

Hi ladies, I need your advice. I want a black city-chic Longchamp bag. I'm doubting between these 2:
balzane (the one with the buckle)
foulonne (plaine black)
What would you do?


----------



## seton

misscocktail said:


> Hi ladies, I need your advice. I want a black city-chic Longchamp bag. I'm doubting between these 2:
> balzane (the one with the buckle)
> foulonne (plaine black)
> What would you do?
> View attachment 2762033
> View attachment 2762034



I like the leather and style of the Balzane better (they used bull before last yr) but the Foulonne has a zipper closure and the Balzane does not. Might be important in a big city.

P.S. I have both a Balzane and some Foulonne.


----------



## palmbeachpink

seton said:


> I like the leather and style of the Balzane better (they used bull before last yr) but the Foulonne has a zipper closure and the Balzane does not. Might be important in a big city.
> 
> P.S. I have both a Balzane and some Foulonne.



hello there!! how are you?!? had no clue you loved longchamp too!! have a great w/e!


----------



## misscocktail

Hi! Thanks for your advice! I went to see both bags in store today, but I didn't like them all...&#128532;. they didn't give me that luxurious feeling, although online pictures seemed promissing. Foulonne was more like a bag to put your lunch in, and Balzane looked too plain as well. 
I ended up taking something completely different, and I don't regret it: 


The color is Bois, and this picture doesn't do it justice at all. It is a very rich mahogany. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## EGBDF

misscocktail said:


> Hi! Thanks for your advice! I went to see both bags in store today, but I didn't like them all...&#128532;. they didn't give me that luxurious feeling, although online pictures seemed promissing. Foulonne was more like a bag to put your lunch in, and Balzane looked too plain as well.
> I ended up taking something completely different, and I don't regret it:
> View attachment 2762551
> 
> The color is Bois, and this picture doesn't do it justice at all. It is a very rich mahogany. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



What a nice color. Glad you were able to pick out something in person, it's so hard judging by website photos sometimes.


----------



## misscocktail

Yes it was!! The Balzane bag looked so chic, but in real life I wouldn't even bother to look at it. I'm so happy with this one. I also bought a clutch in the same material but in grey/black. I will post a pic later today.


----------



## seton

palmbeachpink said:


> hello there!! how are you?!? had no clue you loved longchamp too!! have a great w/e!



PBP! 



misscocktail said:


> Hi! Thanks for your advice! I went to see both bags in store today, but I didn't like them all...&#128532;. they didn't give me that luxurious feeling, although online pictures seemed promissing. Foulonne was more like a bag to put your lunch in, and Balzane looked too plain as well.
> I ended up taking something completely different, and I don't regret it:
> View attachment 2762551
> 
> The color is Bois, and this picture doesn't do it justice at all. It is a very rich mahogany. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



congrats!


----------



## palmbeachpink

misscocktail said:


> Hi! Thanks for your advice! I went to see both bags in store today, but I didn't like them all...&#128532;. they didn't give me that luxurious feeling, although online pictures seemed promissing. Foulonne was more like a bag to put your lunch in, and Balzane looked too plain as well.
> I ended up taking something completely different, and I don't regret it:
> View attachment 2762551
> 
> The color is Bois, and this picture doesn't do it justice at all. It is a very rich mahogany. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



OMG, wowie! was responding to your post and i guess i got sidetracked! :weird:

love this bag! have an older version in black but LOVE this color, bois!! very chic!

i do love the foulonne bag too!! glad you could go to a store, so much better to try on and see everything!!

enjoy!!


*seton*


----------



## Aniesha.noor

yayaa said:


> http://photos-h.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xpf1/10488673_543886822403879_1272611367_n.jpg




From your pictures shown i'm affraid it's not authentic. But please go Ahead To authenticate IT To THe longchamp authentication thread.


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mininana

My green one from two years ago


----------



## EGBDF

Mininana said:


> My green one from two years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2764480



I really like that color!


----------



## Mininana

EGBDF said:


> I really like that color!




Thanks! I would have never gotten it. In fact. My mom got it for me and turned out to be an awesome neutral!


----------



## kldscp3

Breaking in my new Planetes in Human Anatomy and Physiology class! Very sophisticated and low key for transition from work to school. Love her! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## baggaliciouz

My travel buddy. Planettes in Brown


----------



## cheidel

kldscp3 said:


> Breaking in my new Planetes in Human Anatomy and Physiology class! Very sophisticated and low key for transition from work to school. Love her! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
> 
> View attachment 2767436


 
Bag twins..... !!!!!  Enjoy her, I love mine too!!!


----------



## misscocktail

Haha! Bag Triplets!! I have one too and I love how versatile it is. It wears with ANYTHiNG! &#128516;


----------



## kldscp3

cheidel said:


> Bag twins..... !!!!!  Enjoy her, I love mine too!!!







misscocktail said:


> Haha! Bag Triplets!! I have one too and I love how versatile it is. It wears with ANYTHiNG! &#128516;




TRIPLETS!! Thank you cheidel &#128516; and you are absolutely right misscocktail! It can be dressed up or down and it's so durable! I don't have to baby it as much as my other bags. Making it a perfect choice for transitioning &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

kldscp3 said:


> Breaking in my new Planetes in Human Anatomy and Physiology class! Very sophisticated and low key for transition from work to school. Love her! ]



I have her too and so fun to use. Goes with anything and so durable!


----------



## kldscp3

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have her too and so fun to use. Goes with anything and so durable!




Yes!! No need to baby this bag &#128522;&#128521;


----------



## cheidel

misscocktail said:


> Haha! Bag Triplets!! I have one too and I love how versatile it is. It wears with ANYTHiNG! &#128516;


Great, triplets!!!!    I really enjoy mine!


----------



## luthienbabe

my cuir... easy to carry and roomy 

the 2nd one looks like it has a purple tint on it. i've never notice that before... hmm...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

luthienbabe said:


> my cuir... easy to carry and roomy
> 
> the 2nd one looks like it has a purple tint on it. i've never notice that before... hmm...



Gorgeous and I love how soft the leather looks! Don't you love how it is a chamelion? Both colors look lovely and yet its the same bag!


----------



## luthienbabe

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous and I love how soft the leather looks! Don't you love how it is a chamelion? Both colors look lovely and yet its the same bag!



i know! i got 2 colors for the price of 1! what's more is that i bought this for only 230 euros at a Lonchamp outlet. i'm totally loving it


----------



## cheidel

luthienbabe said:


> my cuir... easy to carry and roomy
> 
> the 2nd one looks like it has a purple tint on it. i've never notice that before... hmm...


Very pretty and looks so soft!!!!!


----------



## luthienbabe

cheidel said:


> Very pretty and looks so soft!!!!!



thanks! i'm very proud of it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

luthienbabe said:


> i know! i got 2 colors for the price of 1! what's more is that i bought this for only 230 euros at a Lonchamp outlet. i'm totally loving it



That's an awesome deal. Congratulations!


----------



## SofiaC

luthienbabe said:


> my cuir... easy to carry and roomy
> 
> the 2nd one looks like it has a purple tint on it. i've never notice that before... hmm...


Gorgeous colour! Is that a small or medium?


----------



## cheidel

Loving my new SH Le Pliage in gunmetal.


----------



## seton

> Loving my new SH Le Pliage in gunmetal.



it's wonderful. love the charm on it. 
I, too, got gunmetal this weekend so we are bag cousins.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> it's wonderful. love the charm on it.
> I, too, got gunmetal this weekend so we are bag cousins.


 
Thanks!  Great, isn't it a lovely color?  A perfect neutral that can be paired with just about any color!


----------



## haskao

Just ordered le pliage. I can't wait.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Loving my new SH Le Pliage in gunmetal.



Perfect match with that bling. Congrats on scoring this awesome neutral!


----------



## furfur11

My latest purchase. It's a practical bag for daily use or travel - very light and capacious.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect match with that bling. Congrats on scoring this awesome neutral!


Thank you!  Such fun to carry and not have to worry about stains, she even got rained on yesterday while we were out.............she loves the rain!!!  LOL


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect match with that bling. Congrats on scoring this awesome neutral!


Thank you!  Such fun to carry and so light even loaded up.  She got her first bit of rain yesterday also.....she loves the rain!


----------



## cheidel

furfur11 said:


> My latest purchase. It's a practical bag for daily use or travel - very light and capacious.


Very pretty and such a gorgeous color!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## furfur11

cheidel said:


> Very pretty and such a gorgeous color!!!  Enjoy!




Thank you! I love yours too!!! Thinking of getting that gunmetal colour on next purchase &#128515;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

furfur11 said:


> My latest purchase. It's a practical bag for daily use or travel - very light and capacious.



Such a rich jewel tone! It is gorgeous! Love it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thank you!  Such fun to carry and not have to worry about stains, she even got rained on yesterday while we were out.............she loves the rain!!!  LOL



The beauty of LC. I am so at ease with them whenever it rains.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

furfur11 said:


> thank you! I love yours too!!! Thinking of getting that gunmetal colour on next purchase &#128515;



+1!


----------



## furfur11

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a rich jewel tone! It is gorgeous! Love it.




Thanks dear!


----------



## seton

furfur11 said:


> My latest purchase. It's a practical bag for daily use or travel - very light and capacious.



hi, welcome to purseforum! that's a great bag; wear it in good health


----------



## furfur11

seton said:


> hi, welcome to purseforum! that's a great bag; wear it in good health




Thank you!! &#128512;


----------



## SofiaC

furfur11 said:


> My latest purchase. It's a practical bag for daily use or travel - very light and capacious.


Hi,. :welcome2: to LC forum. Once u r here, yr LC collection will start to grow insanely. :giggles:


----------



## pmburk

My newest, a small Le Pliage


----------



## furfur11

SofiaC said:


> Hi,. :welcome2: to LC forum. Once u r here, yr LC collection will start to grow insanely. :giggles:




Thanks! Yes, i can imagine that! Now I cant stop looking at the LC photos, finding out what types of bags that people own. They are gorgeous! &#128525;


----------



## cheidel

pmburk said:


> My newest, a small Le Pliage


Congrats, so pretty, love that chocolate!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SofiaC said:


> Hi,. :welcome2: to LC forum. Once u r here, yr LC collection will start to grow insanely. :giggles:



"Insanely"! Very apt choice of word, I couldn't agree more!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pmburk said:


> My newest, ]



Very rich pretty shade and don't you love that it goes with everything!


----------



## furfur11

My navy Le Pliage Néo


----------



## MahoganyQT

furfur11 said:


> My navy Le Pliage Néo




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## SofiaC

furfur11 said:


> My navy Le Pliage Néo


Ooh.. that navy is so pretty! You're onto LC No. 2 in a matter of days! See what I mean.


----------



## SofiaC

SofiaC said:


> Ooh.. that navy is so pretty! You're onto LC No. 2 in a matter of days! See what I mean.


And that cute key fobs just make the Neo pops!


----------



## misscocktail

furfur11 said:


> My navy Le Pliage Néo




Lovely! But it looks like the bilberry colour to me, kind of purple. Or are my eyes cheating on me?


----------



## furfur11

MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous bag!




Thank you! 




SofiaC said:


> And that cute key fobs just make the Neo pops!




I knowww, im going "insane" already over LC bags  just a matter of time lol. Anyway, thanks for the compliments!





misscocktail said:


> Lovely! But it looks like the bilberry colour to me, kind of purple. Or are my eyes cheating on me?




Thanks! It actually looks a bit different in the photo... It is navy colour though


----------



## frenziedhandbag

furfur11 said:


> My navy Le Pliage Néo



So pretty!  And I love the teddy bag charms. So adorable! I'm keen to see more LCs coming from you. : D


----------



## furfur11

frenziedhandbag said:


> So pretty!  And I love the teddy bag charms. So adorable! I'm keen to see more LCs coming from you. : D




Thank you, frenziedhandbag!!


----------



## EGBDF

furfur11 said:


> My navy Le Pliage Néo



Nice!! I have this one too!


----------



## cheidel

furfur11 said:


> My navy Le Pliage Néo


So very pretty, congrats!!!  Love the charm too!


----------



## misscocktail

Ok, I fell in love with the LP Neo &#128516;
Since I just took some classes in college again, I am considering either a large regular shoulder LP or a large Neo... What do you ladies think is the best option? It needs to fit some books and files...


----------



## cheidel

misscocktail said:


> Ok, I fell in love with the LP Neo &#128516;
> Since I just took some classes in college again, I am considering either a large regular shoulder LP or a large Neo... What do you ladies think is the best option? It needs to fit some books and files...


Many in college have mentioned the large LH Le Pliage for carrying books, folders etc.  They say the straps hold up great!


----------



## kells102

misscocktail said:


> Ok, I fell in love with the LP Neo &#128516;
> Since I just took some classes in college again, I am considering either a large regular shoulder LP or a large Neo... What do you ladies think is the best option? It needs to fit some books and files...




I used a LP in college, grad school and now use it as a diaper bag! I love it and it's held up great in the past 13 years!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Just got my Large black Planetes from bagshop! I chose this over the neo based on what I learned in this forum. I'm so happy to finally have a lightweight work bag that can hold all of my stuff


----------



## Myblackbag

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my Large black Planetes from bagshop! I chose this over the neo based on what I learned in this forum. I'm so happy to finally have a lightweight work bag that can hold all of my stuff
> View attachment 2781259




Nice!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my Large black Planetes from bagshop! I chose this over the neo based on what I learned in this forum. I'm so happy to finally have a lightweight work bag that can hold all of my stuff
> View attachment 2781259


 
Yay!!!  So glad you got it, she looks very pretty....bag twins!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Myblackbag said:


> Nice!







cheidel said:


> Yay!!!  So glad you got it, she looks very pretty....bag twins!!!  Enjoy!




Thanks ladies


----------



## misscocktail

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my Large black Planetes from bagshop! I chose this over the neo based on what I learned in this forum. I'm so happy to finally have a lightweight work bag that can hold all of my stuff
> View attachment 2781259




You'll love it! Congrats!!


----------



## misscocktail

Sooo.... I went shopping and decided to go for a lovely Large Horstensia:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Yeay!!! &#128516;


----------



## LVlover13

misscocktail said:


> Sooo.... I went shopping and decided to go for a lovely Large Horstensia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2781826
> 
> Yeay!!! &#128516;



Is that a new color?  So pretty!


----------



## misscocktail

I don't know, although this colour was displayed through the whole store to "hype", it's very rich and a bit dark, so perfect for this time of the year.


----------



## misscocktail

This is what Hortensia looks like in real life. My pic doesn't show it like this.


----------



## LVlover13

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2781829
> 
> This is what Hortensia looks like in real life. My pic doesn't show it like this.



Thanks! Such a pretty color and perfect for fall!


----------



## cheidel

misscocktail said:


> Sooo.... I went shopping and decided to go for a lovely Large Horstensia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2781826
> 
> Yeay!!! &#128516;


Wow, so pretty, lovely color!!!!!!!


----------



## sugarbites16

My 2 Lepliages are msh poppy and mlh navy.. I am now looking for LM metal in pink gold, I asked in LC store here in PH but they said it is already phased out and will not have a stock for that.. My question is, how come there are still sellers online even if it's a limited edition design and already phased out? I really want to have an LM metal longchamp, please help me find a seller here in PH or even in US and Canada. Thanks everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## inverved

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my Large black Planetes from bagshop! I chose this over the neo based on what I learned in this forum. I'm so happy to finally have a lightweight work bag that can hold all of my stuff



Congrats, it looks beautiful!

I also bought the same bag from bagshop and should have it on Monday. So psyched!


----------



## MahoganyQT

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks ladies







misscocktail said:


> You'll love it! Congrats!!







no_1_diva said:


> Congrats, it looks beautiful!
> 
> I also bought the same bag from bagshop and should have it on Monday. So psyched!




Thanks ladies....I used it yesterday. It is really a great practical bag


----------



## cheidel

sugarbites16 said:


> My 2 Lepliages are msh poppy and mlh navy.. I am now looking for LM metal in pink gold, I asked in LC store here in PH but they said it is already phased out and will not have a stock for that.. My question is, how come there are still sellers online even if it's a limited edition design and already phased out? I really want to have an LM metal longchamp, please help me find a seller here in PH or even in US and Canada. Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
You can find the LM Metal on bagshop.com


----------



## sugarbites16

cheidel said:


> You can find the LM Metal on bagshop.com




Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my Large black Planetes from bagshop! I chose this over the neo



Great choice! Enjoy it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

misscocktail said:


> Sooo.... I went shopping and decided to



Such a vibrant color! Love it!


----------



## goldfish19

misscocktail said:


> Sooo.... I went shopping and decided to go for a lovely Large Horstensia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2781826
> 
> Yeay!!! &#128516;




Love the color! Is this from fall winter 2014?


----------



## misscocktail

goldfish19 said:


> Love the color! Is this from fall winter 2014?




Yes, I believe it is.


----------



## misscocktail

Just couldn't resist dressing her up with a furry pompon! &#128516;


----------



## shoepursemomma

Out and about with my longchamp


----------



## hitt

I went back to my local TJMAXX that has Runway selections to pick up the Losange they had on display. Here is a comparison between my medium red Cuir. The Losange is slightly wider and longer.

I love how both bags look on the crook of my arm.

The patent leather is super vulnerable to finger smudges(I've taken a photo of it).

I am not fond of the sateen/satin fabric and I feel like I may have a heart attack if sometimes drips on it. I may think about returning it.

But for the time being, I am just enjoying the beautiful pattern.

(I also took a photo of the Losange next to a black Planetes bag for comparison for those who are on the fence about which bag they should buy.)


----------



## MahoganyQT

hitt said:


> I went back to my local TJMAXX that has Runway selections to pick up the Losange they had on display. Here is a comparison between my medium red Cuir. The Losange is slightly wider and longer.
> 
> I love how both bags look on the crook of my arm.
> 
> The patent leather is super vulnerable to finger smudges(I've taken a photo of it).
> 
> I am not fond of the sateen/satin fabric and I feel like I may have a heart attack if sometimes drips on it. I may think about returning it.
> 
> But for the time being, I am just enjoying the beautiful pattern.
> 
> (I also took a photo of the Losange next to a black Planetes bag for comparison for those who are on the fence about which bag they should buy.)




Great find! I love the pattern!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> I am not fond of the sateen/satin fabric and I feel like I may have a heart attack if sometimes drips on it. I may think about returning it.



I love the pattern!


----------



## LVlover13

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2783890
> 
> Just couldn't resist dressing her up with a furry pompon! &#128516;



So pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

misscocktail said:


> Just couldn't resist dressing her up with a furry pompon! &#128516;



Cute!


----------



## seton

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2783890
> 
> Just couldn't resist dressing her up with a furry pompon! &#128516;




adorable!



shoepursemomma said:


> Out and about with my longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2783892



love the composition of the pic!



hitt said:


> I went back to my local TJMAXX that has Runway selections to pick up the Losange they had on display. Here is a comparison between my medium red Cuir. The Losange is slightly wider and longer.
> 
> I love how both bags look on the crook of my arm.
> 
> The patent leather is super vulnerable to finger smudges(I've taken a photo of it).
> 
> I am not fond of the sateen/satin fabric and I feel like I may have a heart attack if sometimes drips on it. I may think about returning it.
> 
> But for the time being, I am just enjoying the beautiful pattern.
> 
> (I also took a photo of the Losange next to a black Planetes bag for comparison for those who are on the fence about which bag they should buy.)




I am so jelly of ur TJM. I've only seen 1 LC ever in a TJM and it was a pliage.


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> I went back to my local TJMAXX that has Runway selections to pick up the Losange they had on display. Here is a comparison between my medium red Cuir. The Losange is slightly wider and longer.
> 
> I love how both bags look on the crook of my arm.
> 
> The patent leather is super vulnerable to finger smudges(I've taken a photo of it).
> 
> I am not fond of the sateen/satin fabric and I feel like I may have a heart attack if sometimes drips on it. I may think about returning it.
> 
> But for the time being, I am just enjoying the beautiful pattern.
> 
> (I also took a photo of the Losange next to a black Planetes bag for comparison for those who are on the fence about which bag they should buy.)


 
It's a beautiful bag....enjoy!!!  Wish I could find those deals at our TJM.


----------



## cheidel

shoepursemomma said:


> Out and about with my longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2783892


 
Love the navy, which is on my wish list.  Is that the expandable tote?


----------



## goldfish19

[ QUOTE=misscocktail;27554833]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2783890

Just couldn't resist dressing her up with a furry pompon! &#128516;[/QUOTE]
love the shade of the pompon against the bag! Where did you get it?


----------



## misscocktail

goldfish19 said:


> [ QUOTE=misscocktail;27554833]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2783890
> 
> Just couldn't resist dressing her up with a furry pompon! &#128516;


love the shade of the pompon against the bag! Where did you get it?[/QUOTE]


Thanks! I'm from Belgium and found it in a small boutique in Knokke, which is at the coast.


----------



## shoepursemomma

cheidel said:


> Love the navy, which is on my wish list.  Is that the expandable tote?




Thank you. Yes expandable tote. &#128525;


----------



## SofiaC

hitt said:


> I went back to my local TJMAXX that has Runway selections to pick up the Losange they had on display. Here is a comparison between my medium red Cuir. The Losange is slightly wider and longer.
> 
> I love how both bags look on the crook of my arm.
> 
> The patent leather is super vulnerable to finger smudges(I've taken a photo of it).
> 
> I am not fond of the sateen/satin fabric and I feel like I may have a heart attack if sometimes drips on it. I may think about returning it.
> 
> But for the time being, I am just enjoying the beautiful pattern.
> 
> (I also took a photo of the Losange next to a black Planetes bag for comparison for those who are on the fence about which bag they should buy.)


Thanks so much for the size comparison . And I'm still sitting on the fence with the red Cuir. She's such a beauty! Shud I get the S or M. Already hv the M in Clay.


----------



## cheidel

shoepursemomma said:


> Thank you. Yes expandable tote. &#128525;


So lovely and versatile to be carried as a bag and travel tote.  I just wish the strap was adjustable.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

My custom tote




With my cosmetic pouch and key pouch.


----------



## MahoganyQT

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2786209
> 
> 
> My custom tote
> 
> View attachment 2786210
> 
> 
> With my cosmetic pouch and key pouch.




Cute!!


----------



## klatte

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2786209
> 
> 
> My custom tote
> 
> View attachment 2786210
> 
> 
> With my cosmetic pouch and key pouch.



Love it! Nice choice of colours


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2786209
> 
> 
> My custom tote
> 
> View attachment 2786210
> 
> 
> With my cosmetic pouch and key pouch.


 
Gorgeous, and the passport charm is a perfect match.  Love the color combo of your bag!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2786209
> 
> My custom tote
> With my cosmetic pouch and key pouch.



Your custom tote looks gorgeous!


----------



## bakeacookie

MahoganyQT said:


> Cute!!





klatte said:


> Love it! Nice choice of colours





cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, and the passport charm is a perfect match.  Love the color combo of your bag!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Your custom tote looks gorgeous!



Thank you all!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just got my medium camel SH and I'm in love! I want this bag in every style!!!


----------



## Mama20

MahoganyQT said:


> I just got my medium camel SH and I'm in love! I want this bag in every style!!!
> 
> View attachment 2787503



Congrats!   Looks great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> I just got my medium camel SH and I'm in love! I want this bag in every style!!!



Oh my, look how rich the color is! Congrats on owing such a beauty!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> I just got my medium camel SH and I'm in love! I want this bag in every style!!!
> 
> View attachment 2787503


 
Wow, lovely bag and such a gorgeous color!!!  This is a beautiful neutral and would look great with any color.  Can't wait to get mine.  Enjoy!


----------



## EGBDF

MahoganyQT said:


> I just got my medium camel SH and I'm in love! I want this bag in every style!!!
> 
> View attachment 2787503



Camel is such a great color-so versatile. Enjoy!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Thanks ladies! &#128516;


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2786209
> 
> 
> My custom tote
> 
> View attachment 2786210
> 
> 
> With my cosmetic pouch and key pouch.



fab color combination and coordination! 



MahoganyQT said:


> I just got my medium camel SH and I'm in love! I want this bag in every style!!!
> 
> View attachment 2787503



yay! the color is like burnished gold.


----------



## LVlover13

mahoganyqt said:


> i just got my medium camel sh and i'm in love! I want this bag in every style!!!
> 
> View attachment 2787503



+1


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> yay! the color is like burnished gold.



+1 It looks so luxurious.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Thanks ladies! I'm having issues with multi quote as usual! I adore this bag and wish they had the medium LH as I prefer shoulder bags but I think I will enjoy carrying this one because I find my self holding my LH with my hands or in the crook of my arm from time. The color looks a little more shiny and metallic due to the flash but it is a wonderful neutral. I ordered the Large LH and the small cosmetic case because I knew I would regret not having other bags in this color! Now off to ban island I go, seriously this time...lol


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm having issues with multi quote as usual! I adore this bag and wish they had the medium LH as I prefer shoulder bags but I think I will enjoy carrying this one because I find my self holding my LH with my hands or in the crook of my arm from time. The color looks a little more shiny and metallic due to the flash but it is a wonderful neutral. I ordered the Large LH and the small cosmetic case because I knew I would regret not having other bags in this color! Now off to ban island I go, seriously this time...lol


 
Yay!!!  Glad you ordered the large LH and matching cosmetic case....bag twins!!!    I am sailing off to "ban island" too, 3 bags (2 LP and 1 Tory Burch and 1 LC Cosmetic case) in 1 week!!!  Since this is a discontinued color, we were quite lucky to find it!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> fab color combination and coordination!
> 
> 
> 
> yay! the color is like burnished gold.


 
I agree!!!


----------



## Mama20

MahoganyQT said:


> I just got my medium camel SH and I'm in love! I want this bag in every style!!!
> 
> View attachment 2787503



I saw this in mini size at Nordstrom rack...left it behind & I keep thinking about it!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Mama20 said:


> I saw this in mini size at Nordstrom rack...left it behind & I keep thinking about it!




I thought I saw that NR had gotten a shipment of camel bags! Was the price really good?


----------



## Mama20

MahoganyQT said:


> I thought I saw that NR had gotten a shipment of camel bags! Was the price really good?



About $60 plus tax I think...I was in a hurry...didn't see any other LC...so cute!


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> I saw this in mini size at Nordstrom rack...left it behind & I keep thinking about it!


 
Wow, you left it behind????  I bet NR had a good price on them too.


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> Wow, you left it behind????  I bet NR had a good price on them too.



Oh now wanna drag kids out to get it! Lol


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Oh now wanna drag kids out to get it! Lol


 
LOL....I bet you are, especially after seeing MahoganyQT pic.  I have looked for this color for 5 months, can't wait for it to arrive.  Had a shipping error issue by USPS, now I have to wait another week!!!


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> LOL....I bet you are, especially after seeing MahoganyQT pic.  I have looked for this color for 5 months, can't wait for it to arrive.  Had a shipping error issue by USPS, now I have to wait another week!!!



Oh no...that's the worst waiting!   Hope you get it asap!   I'll repost if I make my way back to NR!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Mama20 said:


> Oh no...that's the worst waiting!   Hope you get it asap!   I'll repost if I make my way back to NR!




I went to my local NR because I saw that some locations had loads of camel bags and makeup bags. Unfortunately that was not the case in Boca Raton


----------



## seton

darnit!@ 
how come my NR doesnt have LC???


----------



## Mama20

MahoganyQT said:


> I went to my local NR because I saw that some locations had loads of camel bags and makeup bags. Unfortunately that was not the case in Boca Raton




Oh no...sorry none at your NR.  They didn't have any LC last time I went a few weeks ago, but they still had 2 mini camels when I went back!  That's all they had though- no make up bags.  I am still not feeling great, but usually feel less miserable in the afternoon and had a shopping buddy with me to run out really quick...so I did buy it!  It is so cute, but still thinking about the short straps and how practical that would be for me...I'll sleep on it and decide


----------



## MahoganyQT

Mama20 said:


> Oh no...sorry none at your NR.  They didn't have any LC last time I went a few weeks ago, but they still had 2 mini camels when I went back!  That's all they had though- no make up bags.  I am still not feeling great, but usually feel less miserable in the afternoon and had a shopping buddy with me to run out really quick...so I did buy it!  It is so cute, but still thinking about the short straps and how practical that would be for me...I'll sleep on it and decide




Congrats on your new bag! I'm trying SH for the first time as well with my medium camel bag. Not the most practical but I love the color and couldn't find it in medium LH.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Congrats on your new bag! I'm trying SH for the first time as well with my medium camel bag. Not the most practical but I love the color and couldn't find it in medium LH.


 
The gunmetal was my first SH.  Although I always prefer LH, I fell in love with it and decided to keep it, but will only buy LH in the future.  I have always preferred the hands free option of a strap.  Bagshop does have the large LH in camel but not the medium.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Just got my mini pochette and Large LH LP in camel....now I'm off to ban island! Seriously this time!


----------



## EGBDF

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my mini pochette and Large LH LP in camel....now I'm off to ban island! Seriously this time!
> View attachment 2792144



Very nice!


----------



## MahoganyQT

EGBDF said:


> Very nice!


 
Thanks! I currently have a camel obsession!!


----------



## seton

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my mini pochette and Large LH LP in camel....now I'm off to ban island! Seriously this time!
> View attachment 2792144



LP with pouch is soooo cute! 


my LCs, Halloween version


----------



## MahoganyQT

seton said:


> LP with pouch is soooo cute!
> 
> 
> my LCs, Halloween version




Love them!!


----------



## Mama20

Hi all!  Sorry for late pic...still sick and finally on some antibiotics  so hope to play around with my new LC soon!  Here's a quick pic of my growing LC collection!   (Mini camel, black backpack,  & graphite cosmetic case...also have a large LH mandarin le pliage not pictured)


----------



## Mama20

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my mini pochette and Large LH LP in camel....now I'm off to ban island! Seriously this time!
> View attachment 2792144




Congrats!  Where is this ban island...I keep trying to get there and get lost on the way


----------



## Mama20

seton said:


> LP with pouch is soooo cute!
> 
> 
> my LCs, Halloween version


 
OMG...love it all!  If I didn't have the mandarin bag- I'd get the orange planetes!  Still need a black LC...Thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> LP with pouch is soooo cute!
> 
> 
> my LCs, Halloween version



Great collection, seton!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Great collection, seton!







Mama20 said:


> OMG...love it all!  If I didn't have the mandarin bag- I'd get the orange planetes!  Still need a black LC...Thanks for the eye candy!



TY. I might still get Poppy Pliage. I think orange looks better with the brown handles, truthfully.



MahoganyQT said:


> Love them!!







Mama20 said:


> Hi all!  Sorry for late pic...still sick and finally on some antibiotics  so hope to play around with my new LC soon!  Here's a quick pic of my growing LC collection!   (Mini camel, black backpack,  & graphite cosmetic case...also have a large LH mandarin le pliage not pictured)



great haul! I almost bought the graphite case a few wks go myself.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my mini pochette and Large LH LP in camel....now I'm off to ban island! Seriously this time!
> View attachment 2792144


OMG...........congrats, so pretty, and such a lovely color!!!!!!!  Enjoy your new obsession!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> LP with pouch is soooo cute!
> 
> 
> my LCs, Halloween version


Wow.....so pretty, and love the Halloween colors!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Hi all!  Sorry for late pic...still sick and finally on some antibiotics  so hope to play around with my new LC soon!  Here's a quick pic of my growing LC collection!   (Mini camel, black backpack,  & graphite cosmetic case...also have a large LH mandarin le pliage not pictured)


Gorgeous, really like the graphite color and the size of the pouchette, and truly love the camel color!!!!  Enjoy!  Feel better soon!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I always go but end up swimming back to the spending shore!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Mama20 said:


> Congrats!  Where is this ban island...I keep trying to get there and get lost on the way




I'm not good at staying there. I always swim back to spending shore!!


----------



## Jenniedel

Back in Paris & naturally had to get a little something - coin purse in mint 



Joining my LP Neo & contents


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Back in Paris & naturally had to get a little something - coin purse in mint
> View attachment 2792989
> 
> 
> Joining my LP Neo & contents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792990


 
Very cute!!!!


----------



## mel82

I just started collecting Longchamp this year. Would love to buy more. I love the simplicity yet elegant looks of the bags. At the moment, I only have le pliage shopping tote in red, longchamp neo modele depose long handle in navy and also make up case in gun color.


----------



## seton

mel82 said:


> I just started collecting Longchamp this year. Would love to buy more. I love the simplicity yet elegant looks of the bags. At the moment, I only have le pliage shopping tote in red, longchamp neo modele depose long handle in navy and also make up case in gun color.



a great start and great choices!


----------



## mel82

Thanks Seton.


----------



## Mama20

mel82 said:


> I just started collecting Longchamp this year. Would love to buy more. I love the simplicity yet elegant looks of the bags. At the moment, I only have le pliage shopping tote in red, longchamp neo modele depose long handle in navy and also make up case in gun color.



I just started a few months ago too!    Great collection!


----------



## mel82

This thing is so addictive. Or is it only me feeling that way? Im eyeing on planetes..but im not
sure when can I get one..


----------



## Mama20

mel82 said:


> This thing is so addictive. Or is it only me feeling that way? Im eyeing on planetes..but im not
> sure when can I get one..



I feel the same!  I am putting LC on my Christmas list for Santa to bring to me


----------



## mel82

Don't forget to show it here after u got it from santa Mama20.  .


----------



## cwc3

i agree it is addictive. since i own the plum neo i cant stop nyself from checking longchamp bags. i regret so much for passing so many good color/good deal in the past. i hope one day i can own the eiffel tower one but i know i wont go to france in the near future. sad.


----------



## hitt

I need your opinion!
The other weekend I was able to buy a small Midnight Blue Veau Foulonne tote at Nordstrom Rack for $179.95 + tax. 

My dilemma is that I have a black Veau Foulonne already(It was from a thrift store priced at $4.00 and so the corners are faded but I carry it around a lot because it is so sturdy).

I am torn. I got the Midnight Blue at such a good price. I don't know if I should keep it when I already have a Black Veau Foulonne. I am on the fence.


----------



## cheidel

mel82 said:


> I just started collecting Longchamp this year. Would love to buy more. I love the simplicity yet elegant looks of the bags. At the moment, I only have le pliage shopping tote in red, longchamp neo modele depose long handle in navy and also make up case in gun color.


 
Great choices, and love that red!!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

hitt said:


> I need your opinion!
> The other weekend I was able to buy a small Midnight Blue Veau Foulonne tote at Nordstrom Rack for $179.95 + tax.
> 
> My dilemma is that I have a black Veau Foulonne already(It was from a thrift store priced at $4.00 and so the corners are faded but I carry it around a lot because it is so sturdy).
> 
> I am torn. I got the Midnight Blue at such a good price. I don't know if I should keep it when I already have a Black Veau Foulonne. I am on the fence.




If you like the blue keep it, especially since the black was only $4. I think the blue is versatile and gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

mel82 said:


> This thing is so addictive. Or is it only me feeling that way? Im eyeing on planetes..but im not
> sure when can I get one..


 
Yes, it is addictive...LOL   I started in April, and I have and another on the way!  Love them!


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> I need your opinion!
> The other weekend I was able to buy a small Midnight Blue Veau Foulonne tote at Nordstrom Rack for $179.95 + tax.
> 
> My dilemma is that I have a black Veau Foulonne already(It was from a thrift store priced at $4.00 and so the corners are faded but I carry it around a lot because it is so sturdy).
> 
> I am torn. I got the Midnight Blue at such a good price. I don't know if I should keep it when I already have a Black Veau Foulonne. I am on the fence.


 
I would definitely keep the blue, it's gorgeous, and looks great!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Great choices, and love that red!!!!




You need to clear out your inbox missy! I just wrote you a paragraph, but couldn't send it because your volume has been exceeded!&#128541;


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> Very cute!!!!



Thanks much, cheidel! I love its color & it is very roomy. 



mel82 said:


> I just started collecting Longchamp this year. Would love to buy more. I love the simplicity yet elegant looks of the bags. At the moment, I only have le pliage shopping tote in red, longchamp neo modele depose long handle in navy and also make up case in gun color.



Love the red one! Yes, it's addictive but the great design, sturdiness & affordability justify our love for it. 



hitt said:


> I need your opinion!
> The other weekend I was able to buy a small Midnight Blue Veau Foulonne tote at Nordstrom Rack for $179.95 + tax.
> 
> My dilemma is that I have a black Veau Foulonne already(It was from a thrift store priced at $4.00 and so the corners are faded but I carry it around a lot because it is so sturdy).
> 
> I am torn. I got the Midnight Blue at such a good price. I don't know if I should keep it when I already have a Black Veau Foulonne. I am on the fence.



I'd say get it if you love it, especially with such good deal.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Switching out to LM Metal Gold MLH. It arrived a few days ago. Just loaded it up and ready to bring it out for the weekend. So glad to purchase it at a discount. It is love at first sight. 

Within it is the LC large cosmetic pouch,  small PTG organiser and a small umbrella.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Finally snagged the large cosmetic pouch (discontinued) in bilberry from bagshop.com Instead of cosmetics, my purpose was to use it as a bag in bag to store smaller items.

I was able to fit in my medium sized wallet, a card holder, tissues holder and my key pouch. It does fit my small umbrella if I wanted to. I love this size, the perfect size as a bag in bag and the top handle makes it handy for transfer to another bag or to tote the essentials to run a quick errand.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my mini pochette and Large LH LP in camel....now I'm off to ban island! Seriously this time!



The color is tdf!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> my LCs, Halloween version



So apt! Gorgeous orange accessories!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> Hi all!  Sorry for late pic...still sick and finally on some antibiotics  so hope to play around with my new LC soon!  Here's a quick pic of my growing LC collection!   (Mini camel, black backpack,  & graphite cosmetic case...also have a large LH mandarin le pliage not pictured)



Gorgeous family pic and I need that mini camel. So adorable! Hope you recover soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> Congrats!  Where is this ban island...I keep trying to get there and get lost on the way



Lol! You've got another lost soul with you. Me! I never got onto the island.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> Back in Paris & naturally had to get a little something - coin purse in mint
> 
> Joining my LP Neo & contents ]



Love the mint color and the coin purse looks so cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mel82 said:


> I just started collecting Longchamp this year. Would love to buy more. I love the simplicity yet elegant looks of the bags. At the moment, I only have le pliage shopping tote in red, longchamp neo modele depose long handle in navy and also make up case in gun color.



Love the colors. Excellent choices.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mel82 said:


> This thing is so addictive. Or is it only me feeling that way? Im eyeing on planetes..but im not
> sure when can I get one..



Once you start with LC, its hard to stop. I started last Dec and on a roll!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> I need your opinion!
> The other weekend I was able to buy a small Midnight Blue Veau Foulonne tote at Nordstrom Rack for $179.95 + tax.
> 
> My dilemma is that I have a black Veau Foulonne already(It was from a thrift store priced at $4.00 and so the corners are faded but I carry it around a lot because it is so sturdy).
> 
> I am torn. I got the Midnight Blue at such a good price. I don't know if I should keep it when I already have a Black Veau Foulonne. I am on the fence.



Do keep the blue veal foulonne.  It's gorgeous and blue is such a versatile color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I would definitely keep the blue, it's gorgeous, and looks great!



C, your inbox is full. Tried messaging you but can't.


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> C, your inbox is full. Tried messaging you but can't.




Ditto!! Lol


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally snagged the large cosmetic pouch (discontinued) in bilberry from bagshop.com Instead of cosmetics, my purpose was to use it as a bag in bag to store smaller items.
> 
> I was able to fit in my medium sized wallet, a card holder, tissues holder and my key pouch. It does fit my small umbrella if I wanted to. I love this size, the perfect size as a bag in bag and the top handle makes it handy for transfer to another bag or to tote the essentials to run a quick errand.




bag twins! 
I almost used my metal today also but I will be using this bag for the next week so had to think long term.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> bag twins!
> I almost used my metal today also but I will be using this bag for the next week so had to think long term.



Ooh, I love how you used the wrist strap on the zipper pull. I might try thatthe color contrast looks nice and sometimes it's annoying finding that little zipper pull.

Is that a cuir zip around wallet? I just got one and the zipper seems difficult. Have you found that, and does it get better with use? I did try rubbing some wax paper over it and it helped a bit.


----------



## seton

> Ooh, I love how you used the wrist strap on the zipper pull. I might try  thatthe color contrast looks nice and sometimes it's annoying finding  that little zipper pull.
> 
> .



TY. 
between the cuir wallet and the lm pouch, I had TWO yellow wrist straps so was trying new things.



> Is that a cuir zip around wallet? I just got one and the zipper seems  difficult. Have you found that, and does it get better with use? I did  try rubbing some wax paper over it and it helped a bit.



yeah, bloomies had the LP Cuir wallets in the spring colors for $111. In store only.
I looked over 4 wallets in person and the zippers were all ok. My biggest nay is that I noticed that the inside corners gets worn really quick by contact with the zipper. I put some leather preservative to see if that would help.


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally snagged the large cosmetic pouch (discontinued) in bilberry from bagshop.com Instead of cosmetics, my purpose was to use it as a bag in bag to store smaller items.
> 
> I was able to fit in my medium sized wallet, a card holder, tissues holder and my key pouch. It does fit my small umbrella if I wanted to. I love this size, the perfect size as a bag in bag and the top handle makes it handy for transfer to another bag or to tote the essentials to run a quick errand.




Wow! This really fits a lot! I want to get it in camel before they sell out!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> TY.
> between the cuir wallet and the lm pouch, I had TWO yellow wrist straps so was trying new things.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, bloomies had the LP Cuir wallets in the spring colors for $111. In store only.
> I looked over 4 wallets in person and the zippers were all ok. My biggest nay is that I noticed that the inside corners gets worn really quick by contact with the zipper. I put some leather preservative to see if that would help.



Thanks for the tip. I'll try a little pre-emptive Blackrocks on that part of the leather.

Here are a few of my favorites-


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll try a little pre-emptive Blackrocks on that part of the leather.
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites-



is dat Poppy colour? Love.
Yeah, I used Obenaufs on the corners.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> You need to clear out your inbox missy! I just wrote you a paragraph, but couldn't send it because your volume has been exceeded!&#55357;&#56861;


 
Awww...sorry, all cleared now!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to LM Metal Gold MLH. It arrived a few days ago. Just loaded it up and ready to bring it out for the weekend. So glad to purchase it at a discount. It is love at first sight.
> 
> Within it is the LC large cosmetic pouch,  small PTG organiser and a small umbrella.


 
It's beautiful..........so glad you finally got it and at a great price!!!  Bag cousins now!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally snagged the large cosmetic pouch (discontinued) in bilberry from bagshop.com Instead of cosmetics, my purpose was to use it as a bag in bag to store smaller items.
> 
> I was able to fit in my medium sized wallet, a card holder, tissues holder and my key pouch. It does fit my small umbrella if I wanted to. I love this size, the perfect size as a bag in bag and the top handle makes it handy for transfer to another bag or to tote the essentials to run a quick errand.


 
I love it, especially the size!  I want one!  LOL  Gorgeous color, enjoy!!!


----------



## amstevens714

hitt said:


> I need your opinion!
> The other weekend I was able to buy a small Midnight Blue Veau Foulonne tote at Nordstrom Rack for $179.95 + tax.
> 
> My dilemma is that I have a black Veau Foulonne already(It was from a thrift store priced at $4.00 and so the corners are faded but I carry it around a lot because it is so sturdy).
> 
> I am torn. I got the Midnight Blue at such a good price. I don't know if I should keep it when I already have a Black Veau Foulonne. I am on the fence.



Keep!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> C, your inbox is full. Tried messaging you but can't.


 
Sorry...all clear now!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> bag twins!
> I almost used my metal today also but I will be using this bag for the next week so had to think long term.


 
Lovely Planetes and SLG's.........especially love the nice "ray of sunshine." (Lemon)


----------



## hitt

EGBDF said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll try a little pre-emptive Blackrocks on that part of the leather.
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites-


Those coin pouches are beautiful. Totally jealous. Thanks for sharing the photo with us.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> bag twins!
> I almost used my metal today also but I will be using this bag for the next week so had to think long term.



That plum Planetes is gorgeous. Love the dangling charm too. I love how you dress up the "inside" of the bag too. Love the contrast of accessories with the bag. Inside and out,  the bag is always stylishly adorned. *thumbs up!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> Wow! This really fits a lot! I want to get it in camel before they sell out!



It does! I want the camel too, either in a cosmetic case or mini SH. I hope a sale happens soon! Not to enable, but the Fir (pine green) is a gorgeous color too. I have it in the mini SH. Bagshop has one Fir cosmetic case (last piece).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll try a little pre-emptive Blackrocks on that part of the leather.
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites-



I love how the leather looks on these!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> It's beautiful..........so glad you finally got it and at a great price!!!  Bag cousins now!



I can't stop admiring it. Despite beinf brighter than the platinum LM metal, it works well as a neutral.  Yay go bag cousins!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I love it, especially the size!  I want one!  LOL  Gorgeous color, enjoy!!!



You definitely need one! Lol!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> You definitely need one! Lol!


 
Well, I just ordered the large discontinued Longchamp pouchette in Fir (pine green) which is also a discontinued color!!!  I swam ashore from "ban island," now back to ban island I go!!!!!


----------



## mel82

Thats true indeed frenzie. Some of my friends wondered y I become so obsess with LC since its so plain compared to other brands.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> It does! I want the camel too, either in a cosmetic case or mini SH. I hope a sale happens soon! Not to enable, but the Fir (pine green) is a gorgeous color too. I have it in the mini SH. Bagshop has one Fir cosmetic case (last piece).


 
LOL....and I just ordered the large pouchcette in Fir (last piece)!!!!!


----------



## mel82

hitt said:


> I need your opinion!
> The other weekend I was able to buy a small Midnight Blue Veau Foulonne tote at Nordstrom Rack for $179.95 + tax.
> 
> My dilemma is that I have a black Veau Foulonne already(It was from a thrift store priced at $4.00 and so the corners are faded but I carry it around a lot because it is so sturdy).
> 
> I am torn. I got the Midnight Blue at such a good price. I don't know if I should keep it when I already have a Black Veau Foulonne. I am on the fence.



I love the blue one better..but the black color is also classy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Well, I just ordered the large discontinued Longchamp pouchette in Fir (pine green) which is also a discontinued color!!!  I swam ashore from "ban island," now back to ban island I go!!!!!



It's worth the swim! You'll love it and that Fir color is stunning in person.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> LOL....and I just ordered the large pouchcette in Fir (last piece)!!!!!



Hooray! Did you get anything else?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mel82 said:


> Thats true indeed frenzie. Some of my friends wondered y I become so obsess with LC since its so plain compared to other brands.



I understand what you mean. The men at home (husbamd and brother) do not understand my love for LC too. To them, it is just another bag that comes in an array of colors. I'll say disregard those opinions and just enjoy a bag or bags that are versatile, works for you and most importantly,  delight you whilst using them.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> LOL....and I just ordered the large pouchcette in Fir (last piece)!!!!!



congrats! I think that is a score. green pliage is so HTF these days.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> is dat Poppy colour? Love.
> Yeah, I used Obenaufs on the corners.



No, it's vermillion.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> congrats! I think that is a score. green pliage is so HTF these days.


 
Thanks Seton!  Will post pic when it arrives next week!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Well, I just ordered the large discontinued Longchamp pouchette in Fir (pine green) which is also a discontinued color!!!  I swam ashore from "ban island," now back to ban island I go!!!!!




Bad bad girl! I ordered the camel makeup bag so I guess the island is deserted!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Bad bad girl! I ordered the camel makeup bag so I guess the island is deserted!


 
The large camel bag????  GREAT!  I am surprised how large it is, and I like the bag in bag idea!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> The large camel bag????  GREAT!  I am surprised how large it is, and I like the bag in bag idea!




Yes, I gave in and ordered it because I didn't want it to sell out before they had a good sale.


----------



## Mama20

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous family pic and I need that mini camel. So adorable! Hope you recover soon!




Thanks!  Let us know WHEN you get your mini camel


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> Thanks!  Let us know WHEN you get your mini camel



Looks like its not possible as its not available anymore at bagshop. Only the large cosmetic pouch.


----------



## Mama20

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lol! You've got another lost soul with you. Me! I never got onto the island.




My husband is going to ship me to ban island himself and leave me there if I don't stop with the bags! Just kidding...I hope?!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> My husband is going to ship me to ban island himself and leave me there if I don't stop with the bags! Just kidding...I hope?!



I'll rescue you!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> No, it's vermillion.



oh, ok. 
I have Poppy on my mind.


----------



## seton

trying to decide what scarf to wear with Prune


----------



## mel82

seton said:


> trying to decide what scarf to wear with Prune



I prefer the contrast color..has the green on it.


----------



## seton

mel82 said:


> I prefer the contrast color..has the green on it.



yeah? thx for feedbck.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> trying to decide what scarf to wear with Prune


The scarf in the second or middle pic is perfect!!!!  Seton you are such a class act.  I enjoy seeing your accessory combinations!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Well, I just ordered the large discontinued Longchamp pouchette in Fir (pine green)



Not the best pic but an indication of what you're expecting. Picture taken with flash.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Switching out to my mini SH in Fir for a quick dinner out and I can't get enough of the large cosmetic case. Perfect as a bag in bag. Fits nicely within the mini SH, along with my small umbrella,  my child's cutlery,  wet wipes and large tissues.


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not the best pic but an indication of what you're expecting. Picture taken with flash.



I want that color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> I want that color!



IMHO, it's stunning. I don't see that much greens in LC (having just started my obsession,  edit... collection since Dec 2013.). I bought this on sale at LC store in Hong Kong, along with the LLH LM Metal Bordeaux.  Both are love at first sight.  So glad to chance upon them!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not the best pic but an indication of what you're expecting. Picture taken with flash.


 
OMG....I love this color!!!!!  Yay, so glad I finally pulled the trigger after looking at it for 3 days!  LOL.......Besides, Seton said the Fir color is a hard to find Le Pliage color.  Can't wait to get it!!!    Thanks for sharing the pic of your pretty SH!


----------



## cheidel

LVlover13 said:


> I want that color!


 
It's such a beautiful color.....!!!!!!!  Can't wait to get my pouchette!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> OMG....I love this color!!!!!  Yay, so glad I finally pulled the trigger after looking at it for 3 days!  LOL.......Besides, Seton said the Fir color is a hard to find Le Pliage color.  Can't wait to get it!!!    Thanks for sharing the pic of your pretty SH!



It really is hard to find. I think I purchased the last mini SH in Hong Kong boutique as the SA wanted me to check carefully for defects. There was an apple green too, but a little bright for me. I might be overly confident but I think you will love it!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> The scarf in the second or middle pic is perfect!!!!  Seton you are such a class act.  I enjoy seeing your accessory combinations!!!



TY. 
I am having fun switching up my accessories as u can see. The middle scarf, which shoes Japanese inros is one of my faves.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to my mini SH in Fir for a quick dinner out and I can't get enough of the large cosmetic case. Perfect as a bag in bag. Fits nicely within the mini SH, along with my small umbrella,  my child's cutlery,  wet wipes and large tissues.



Ahh, the baby cutlery kit is adorable.

We are in some sort of waveleangth bc I also did a quick switch for dinner out. 
Switched to my LC Parade. It's made of goatskin and I need to find more of this leather they use bc there is hardly a nick on her after all this time.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> TY.
> I am having fun switching up my accessories as u can see. The middle scarf, which shoes Japanese inros is one of my faves.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the baby cutlery kit is adorable.
> 
> We are in some sort of waveleangth bc I also did a quick switch for dinner out.
> Switched to my LC Parade. It's made of goatskin and I need to find more of this leather they use bc there is hardly a nick on her after all this time.


 
Wow, lovely bag!  What season is that from?  It doesn't matter how you switch your accessories, it's always very classy.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Wow, lovely bag!  What season is that from?  It doesn't matter how you switch your accessories, it's always very classy.



TY. 
It's from 2009.


----------



## cheidel

She arrived today, and I am so happy after searching for this discontinued color the past 5 months......presenting large LH Le Pliage, Ms Camel and matching small cosmetic case!  Three bags (2 LC and 1 Tory Burch) and 2 LC cosmetic bags last month.....and I am off to "ban island" again!!!    Note: Received SH LP gunmetal couple weeks ago, and large discontinued cosmetic case on the way Fir color (pine green)!  The last pic is Internet pic, which shows the true color better than my phone pics.


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> She arrived today, and I am so happy after searching for this discontinued color the past 5 months......presenting large LH Le Pliage, Ms Camel and matching small cosmetic case!  Three bags (2 LC and 1 Tory Burch) and 2 LC cosmetic bags this month.....and I am off to "ban island" again!!!    Note: Received SH LP gunmetal couple weeks ago, and large discontinued cosmetic case on the way Fir color (pine green)!  The last pic is Internet pic, which shows the true color better than my phone pics.




Yeah!!! bag and case twins! Love them!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Yeah!!! bag and case twins! Love them!


Thank you, I am so pleased with this bag and the excellent CS.  Already loaded her up for her first outing tomorrow!!!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> She arrived today, and I am so happy after searching for this discontinued color the past 5 months......presenting large LH Le Pliage, Ms Camel and matching small cosmetic case!  Three bags (2 LC and 1 Tory Burch) and 2 LC cosmetic bags last month.....and I am off to "ban island" again!!!    Note: Received SH LP gunmetal couple weeks ago, and large discontinued cosmetic case on the way Fir color (pine green)!  The last pic is Internet pic, which shows the true color better than my phone pics.



Congratulations, enjoy your new LC!


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> She arrived today, and I am so happy after searching for this discontinued color the past 5 months......presenting large LH Le Pliage, Ms Camel and matching small cosmetic case!  Three bags (2 LC and 1 Tory Burch) and 2 LC cosmetic bags last month.....and I am off to "ban island" again!!!    Note: Received SH LP gunmetal couple weeks ago, and large discontinued cosmetic case on the way Fir color (pine green)!  The last pic is Internet pic, which shows the true color better than my phone pics.



Yay!!!  Congrats!  Love all your color choices on your recent purchases too!  Enjoy! 

I just cut tags off camel mini...I'll try to post in what are you carrying today thread!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> She arrived today, and I am so happy after searching for this discontinued color the past 5 months......presenting large LH Le Pliage, Ms Camel and matching small cosmetic case!  Three bags (2 LC and 1 Tory Burch) and 2 LC cosmetic bags last month.....and I am off to "ban island" again!!!    Note: Received SH LP gunmetal couple weeks ago, and large discontinued cosmetic case on the way Fir color (pine green)!  The last pic is Internet pic, which shows the true color better than my phone pics.



yay! it finally arrived! looks great!


----------



## Mama20

seton said:


> TY.
> I am having fun switching up my accessories as u can see. The middle scarf, which shoes Japanese inros is one of my faves.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the baby cutlery kit is adorable.
> 
> We are in some sort of waveleangth bc I also did a quick switch for dinner out.
> Switched to my LC Parade. It's made of goatskin and I need to find more of this leather they use bc there is hardly a nick on her after all this time.



Cool bag!  I'm not even going to look at the leather bags yet   love durable leather though!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Congratulations, enjoy your new LC!





Mama20 said:


> Yay!!!  Congrats!  Love all your color choices on your recent purchases too!  Enjoy!
> 
> I just cut tags off camel mini...I'll try to post in what are you carrying today thread!





seton said:


> yay! it finally arrived! looks great!




Thanks ladies!  So pleased with this bag and especially the color, and their CS is excellent!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Work travel with my large bilberry LP!


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2797386
> 
> Work travel with my large bilberry LP!


 
Looks great, and cute charm!  Bilberry is on my wish list!


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> She arrived today, and I am so happy after searching for this discontinued color the past 5 months......presenting large LH Le Pliage, Ms Camel and matching small cosmetic case!  Three bags (2 LC and 1 Tory Burch) and 2 LC cosmetic bags last month.....and I am off to "ban island" again!!!    Note: Received SH LP gunmetal couple weeks ago, and large discontinued cosmetic case on the way Fir color (pine green)!  The last pic is Internet pic, which shows the true color better than my phone pics.


Congrats! Am so excited for u.. know u hv been wanting Ms Camel for d longest time. Now, we're bag twins..


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> She arrived today, and I am so happy after searching for this discontinued color the past 5 months......presenting large LH Le Pliage, Ms Camel and matching small cosmetic case!  Three bags (2 LC and 1 Tory Burch) and 2 LC cosmetic bags last month.....and I am off to "ban island" again!!!    Note: Received SH LP gunmetal couple weeks ago, and large discontinued cosmetic case on the way Fir color (pine green)!  The last pic is Internet pic, which shows the true color better than my phone pics.




Yey, happy for you! Bag twins on the camel. I know you've been looking for this for sometime.


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Congrats! Am so excited for u.. know u hv been wanting Ms Camel for d longest time. Now, we're bag twins..





Jenniedel said:


> Yey, happy for you! Bag twins on the camel. I know you've been looking for this for sometime.





Thank you ladies!!!........bag twins.....


----------



## cheidel

LC large discontinued cosmetic case in Fir (pine green) arrived today, pictured with small cosmetic case, in camel to show the difference in sizes.


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> LC large discontinued cosmetic case in Fir (pine green) arrived today, pictured with small cosmetic case, in camel to show the difference in sizes.



Fir is such a nice color. Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> LC large discontinued cosmetic case in Fir (pine green) arrived today, pictured with small cosmetic case, in camel to show the difference in sizes.



They looked so lovely together! I hope you like the color and the size?


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> LC large discontinued cosmetic case in Fir (pine green) arrived today, pictured with small cosmetic case, in camel to show the difference in sizes.



they look great together 
I am thinking of getting a smaller amethyst pouch to go with my large bilberry.


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Fir is such a nice color. Enjoy!


 


frenziedhandbag said:


> They looked so lovely together! I hope you like the color and the size?


 


seton said:


> they look great together
> I am thinking of getting a smaller amethyst pouch to go with my large bilberry.


 
Thank you ladies!  Yes, I love it, perfect size and color.  Seton, I think the amethyst with the bilberry would look great together!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> LC large discontinued cosmetic case in Fir (pine green) arrived today, pictured with small cosmetic case, in camel to show the difference in sizes.




Nice. I got the large camel makeup bag yesterday, still waiting on the chocolate.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice. I got the large camel makeup bag yesterday, still waiting on the chocolate.


 
Great, another nice piece in your favorite color!  Is the chocolate a large also?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> they look great together
> I am thinking of getting a smaller amethyst pouch to go with my large bilberry.



The perfect purple combo! I am thinking of doing the same thing too! Waiting for the next sale!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thank you ladies!  Yes, I love it, perfect size and color. :



Great to hear you love the color!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Great, another nice piece in your favorite color!  Is the chocolate a large also?




Yes. The chocolate is also the large makeup bag


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> The perfect purple combo! I am thinking of doing the same thing too! Waiting for the next sale!



Bag Twin Power activate! 
I guess I'll wait for the next sale too . . . unless I see something I gotta have this weekend.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

My babies!


----------



## goldfish19

Ilovepurse007 said:


> My babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800689
> View attachment 2800690
> View attachment 2800691
> View attachment 2800692




Love the green and pink combo!
what's the exact shade of your le
Pliage cuir?


----------



## seton

Ilovepurse007 said:


> My babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800689
> View attachment 2800690
> View attachment 2800691
> View attachment 2800692




i really love ur custom pliage


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Be honest I'm not sure what color of my cuir is?
It looks like red in my room because of the yellow lighting,
but it should be sort of magenta (candy?) when I bought it 2 years ago.


----------



## goldfish19

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Be honest I'm not sure what color of my cuir is?
> It looks like red in my room because of the yellow lighting,
> but it should be sort of magenta (candy?) when I bought it 2 years ago.



If you tell me the 10 digit number at the bottom of the plastic tag, I'd be able to tell you the exact color  It looks fuchsia to me, though.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

1630737560 thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

Ilovepurse007 said:


> 1630737560 thanks!



cyclamen?

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^ should be...Didn't I get the cyclamen key ring too?
BTW, the custom pliage army green/pink is 10 years old already.
And the mini one I just got it today.


----------



## tastangan

Ilovepurse007 said:


> My babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800689
> View attachment 2800690
> View attachment 2800691
> View attachment 2800692




I love that keyring! Is that Longchamp too?


----------



## cheidel

Ilovepurse007 said:


> My babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800689
> View attachment 2800690
> View attachment 2800691
> View attachment 2800692


 
Love your babies, and that pretty scarf looks good on the mini!!!  Your custom LP looks great to be 10 years old!


----------



## goldfish19

Ilovepurse007 said:


> 1630737560 thanks!




 It is cyclamen! I love that pink shade. Too bad it only came in small and large. I feel it's the loveliest pink shade that the LP cuir ever came in. And the matching longchamp key ring is so cute too!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

tastangan said:


> I love that keyring! Is that Longchamp too?



yes!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Here is a question~ I found out the racehorse-embossed logo on mini one and cuir weren't clear as the one on the custom pliage. Is this normal or might be a flaw product? Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Bag Twin Power activate!
> I guess I'll wait for the next sale too . . . unless I see something I gotta have this weekend.



I might be triggered to get the amethyst pouch soon. Just received a coupon code for 20% off from Sands Point. Code is "MeOnly" should you be keen. Yay to bag twin power ACTIVATE!


----------



## thedseer

frenziedhandbag said:


> I might be triggered to get the amethyst pouch soon. Just received a coupon code for 20% off from Sands Point. Code is "MeOnly" should you be keen. Yay to bag twin power ACTIVATE!



There's a 25% off SPS in the deals thread


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> There's a 25% off SPS in the deals thread



Oh, thank you! I didn't know. It is time to get that amethyst pouch then,


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> You're probably the first lady to ever comment on the cutlery.
> It is always on me as some restaurants here do not offer child cutlery and having his own makes mealtimes a whole lot less messy.
> 
> You've made me curious about the LC Parade. Have you posted a pic of it anywhere here? It sounds incredible.


----------



## SofiaC

goldfish19 said:


> It is cyclamen! I love that pink shade. Too bad it only came in small and large. I feel it's the loveliest pink shade that the LP cuir ever came in. And the matching longchamp key ring is so cute too!


I totally agree. Wish they keep that pink shade!


----------



## Aniesha.noor

thedseer said:


> There's a 25% off SPS in the deals thread




Really? What is the code? TIA


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MahoganyQT

Aniesha.noor said:


> Really? What is the code? TIA
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




The code is forme


----------



## plumaplomb

Ilovepurse007 said:


> My babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800689
> View attachment 2800690
> View attachment 2800691
> View attachment 2800692



I love that camel color.  I think it is so classy on a Longchamp.


----------



## cheidel

plumaplomb said:


> I love that camel color.  I think it is so classy on a Longchamp.


 
I surely agree....such a lovely color!!!!  I am enjoying it!


----------



## cherrylollipops

Here's my large Candy pink LC!!! I was in between this one and Hydrangea, but they did not have Hydrangea in large.  Besides, my favorite color is pink!


----------



## EGBDF

cherrylollipops said:


> Here's my large Candy pink LC!!! I was in between this one and Hydrangea, but they did not have Hydrangea in large.  Besides, my favorite color is pink!



Very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cherrylollipops said:


> Here's my large Candy pink LC!!! I was in between this one and Hydrangea, but they did not have Hydrangea in large.  Besides, my favorite color is pink!



I love how vibrant it looks and that the lining is tan and not white. Delicious color! Enjoy her!


----------



## thedseer

cherrylollipops said:


> Here's my large Candy pink LC!!! I was in between this one and Hydrangea, but they did not have Hydrangea in large.  Besides, my favorite color is pink!



This is gorgeous!! Is the color pretty true to life?


----------



## goldfish19

thedseer said:


> This is gorgeous!! Is the color pretty true to life?




I saw both candy and hydrangea in person and I felt like the candy was not as vibrant. I would have picked it up if it looks exactly like it is pictured now. I am looking for a super vibrant pink for travel. The hydrangea was dark fuchsia but I thought it was lovely.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> I saw both candy and hydrangea in person and I felt like the candy was not as vibrant. I would have picked it up if it looks exactly like it is pictured now. I am looking for a super vibrant pink for travel. The hydrangea was dark fuchsia but I thought it was lovely.



I just purchased the candy pouchette from sandspoint.  Will post a picture once it arrives. The hydrangea is on my wishlist too!


----------



## cherrylollipops

thedseer said:


> This is gorgeous!! Is the color pretty true to life?



It is tricky to take a pic of the true color of these bags! The pink is not as vibrant as the picture shows, but it is still rich.  I feel it is perfect for fall.  If you are looking for something super bright, their Summer collection's Rose Pink color is brighter. I have it in short handles (see picture). I am going to sell this one because I prefer long handles.


----------



## goldfish19

cherrylollipops said:


> It is tricky to take a pic of the true color of these bags! The pink is not as vibrant as the picture shows, but it is still rich.  I feel it is perfect for fall.  If you are looking for something super bright, their Summer collection's Rose Pink color is brighter. I have it in short handles (see picture). I am going to sell this one because I prefer long handles.




I actually prefer candy pink than the rose pink. Rose is too light IMO but perfect for spring summer!


----------



## goldfish19

cherrylollipops said:


> It is tricky to take a pic of the true color of these bags! The pink is not as vibrant as the picture shows, but it is still rich.  I feel it is perfect for fall.  If you are looking for something super bright, their Summer collection's Rose Pink color is brighter. I have it in short handles (see picture). I am going to sell this one because I prefer long handles.




And I agree! It's so hard to capture the real color! And in stores sometimes they use yellow light.


----------



## seton

I preferred Candy over Rose Pink (Spring 2014), the SM LP Pink, and Bubble Gum (Spring 2015 LP color) so I finally ordered it. Love the tan lining too. 
This season, only Poppy, Candy, and Red had the tan lining.


----------



## LVlover13

seton said:


> I preferred Candy over Rose Pink (Spring 2014), the SM LP Pink, and Bubble Gum (Spring 2015 LP color) so I finally ordered it. Love the tan lining too.
> This season, only Poppy, Candy, and Red had the tan lining.



I was thinking of ordering the mini le pliage in candy but not too sure if I would like that color since I never had a pink purse before... What is the bubble gum you mentioned?  Is it available now to purchase?  TIA!  &#128522;


----------



## seton

LVlover13 said:


> .. What is the bubble gum you mentioned?  Is it available now to purchase?  TIA!  &#128522;



i dont think so but u can check ur local lc.


----------



## goldfish19

LVlover13 said:


> I was thinking of ordering the mini le pliage in candy but not too sure if I would like that color since I never had a pink purse before... What is the bubble gum you mentioned?  Is it available now to purchase?  TIA!  &#128522;




This is the Sarah Morris collection (SM light pink) that she mentioned above. It is very light.


----------



## goldfish19

LVlover13 said:


> I was thinking of ordering the mini le pliage in candy but not too sure if I would like that color since I never had a pink purse before... What is the bubble gum you mentioned?  Is it available now to purchase?  TIA!  &#128522;




This is le pliage cuir 2015
 Spring pink. I am guessing the shade of the le pliage nylon will be close (although honestly the nylon and cuirs differ in color even if they have the same name and are from the same season. For example the LP nylon and Cuir in poppy 2014 fall)


----------



## goldfish19




----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> i dont think so but u can check ur local lc.




Have you seen bubblegum in person? Our store is the last to get new stuff


----------



## LVlover13

Thanks for the info!


----------



## seton

goldfish19 said:


> Have you seen bubblegum in person? Our store is the last to get new stuff



i saw bubble gum nylon. it is aptly named. darker than SM pink but lighter than the the cuir in ur runway pic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> ]



I'm liking the pink!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I preferred Candy over Rose Pink (Spring 2014), the SM LP Pink, and Bubble Gum (Spring 2015 LP color) so I finally ordered it. Love the tan lining too.
> This season, only Poppy, Candy, and Red had the tan lining.



I prefer a tan lining too. As much as I am careful with what I place in the bags with white linings, I find my PTG (red) staining the white lining slightly. 
Does it mean too that pouchettes in these colors will also have a tan lining?


----------



## cherrylollipops

I couldn't help it and I bought the large Le Pliage in Hydrangea!!!


----------



## LVlover13

cherrylollipops said:


> I couldn't help it and I bought the large Le Pliage in Hydrangea!!!
> 
> View attachment 2806109
> View attachment 2806110



Congrats on the candy and hydrangea! I'm really thinking of getting the candy one... so tempting... &#128518;


----------



## seton

cherrylollipops said:


> I couldn't help it and I bought the large Le Pliage in Hydrangea!!!
> 
> View attachment 2806109
> View attachment 2806110




yay! congrats!
'family' portrait!


----------



## cherrylollipops

LVlover13 said:


> Congrats on the candy and hydrangea! I'm really thinking of getting the candy one... so tempting... &#128518;



It is so hard to pick a color!!! I can't decide which one I like better. I won't keep both though...I bought Candy at an airport Duty Free so I cant really take it back.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cherrylollipops said:


> I couldn't help it and I bought the large Le Pliage in ]



Adore the rich color! Congrats! Good buy!


----------



## cheidel

cherrylollipops said:


> I couldn't help it and I bought the large Le Pliage in Hydrangea!!!
> 
> View attachment 2806109
> View attachment 2806110


 
Very pretty color!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My most recent purchases, chocolate backpack and camel and chocolate makeup bags



Family portrait of all the bags I've purchased in 3 months!!! I'm officially banned!!


----------



## LVlover13

MahoganyQT said:


> My most recent purchases, chocolate backpack and camel and chocolate makeup bags
> View attachment 2806997
> 
> 
> Family portrait of all the bags I've purchased in 3 months!!! I'm officially banned!!
> View attachment 2806998



Nice collection! Looks like a happy family!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> My most recent purchases, chocolate backpack and camel and chocolate makeup
> 
> Family portrait of all the bags I've purchased in 3 months!!! I'm officially banned!!



Gorgeous family!  Let us know how the backpack works for you. Which is your favourite thus far?


----------



## Mama20

MahoganyQT said:


> My most recent purchases, chocolate backpack and camel and chocolate makeup bags
> View attachment 2806997
> 
> 
> Family portrait of all the bags I've purchased in 3 months!!! I'm officially banned!!
> View attachment 2806998



They all look great!   Love the chocolate!!!  What color is medium- navy or bilberry?


----------



## seton

MahoganyQT said:


> My most recent purchases, chocolate backpack and camel and chocolate makeup bags
> View attachment 2806997
> 
> 
> Family portrait of all the bags I've purchased in 3 months!!! I'm officially banned!!
> View attachment 2806998



great family portrait! yay!


----------



## MahoganyQT

LVlover13 said:


> Nice collection! Looks like a happy family!




Thanks


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous family!  Let us know how the backpack works for you. Which is your favourite thus far?




So hard to pick a favorite!! As you can see, camel is my favorite color .
The black Planetes is my work buddy so I adore her. I love the bamboo for the print...I even bought my mom the large LH for Christmas. I also love the navy because that color with the brown leather have such a classic
look to me.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Mama20 said:


> They all look great!   Love the chocolate!!!  What color is medium- navy or bilberry?




The medium is Navy ...love the look...classic and kind of nautical


----------



## MahoganyQT

seton said:


> great family portrait! yay!




Thanks Seton!! I think it was good to get them all together, take a picture, and look at it every time I'm thinking about leaving Ban Island!! Lol


----------



## EGBDF

MahoganyQT said:


> My most recent purchases, chocolate backpack and camel and chocolate makeup bags
> View attachment 2806997
> 
> 
> Family portrait of all the bags I've purchased in 3 months!!! I'm officially banned!!
> View attachment 2806998



Very nice collection!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> My most recent purchases, chocolate backpack and camel and chocolate makeup bags
> View attachment 2806997
> 
> 
> Family portrait of all the bags I've purchased in 3 months!!! I'm officially banned!!
> View attachment 2806998


....


Wow, beautiful collection!!!  Love your color choices, congrats, and enjoy them all!!!!  Especially love that large camel cosmetic case.....  Is that a large bilberry LP or black?


----------



## Mama20

MahoganyQT said:


> The medium is Navy ...love the look...classic and kind of nautical



I have the large navy coming for part of my Christmas gift...might get a medium in black or navy someday   I agree that it is a classic!


----------



## cheidel

My little collection:   large LH camel LP, LE LH Eiffel in azure, large LH black Planetes, large LE LM Metal gold, large LH plum Planetes, medium SH gunmetal (missing from door rack-SH gunmetal), cosmetic cases in fir and camel...!  Very convenient for me to store them hanging flat behind a door.  I think large LH in chocolate and gunmetal are next on my list!!!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> My little collection:   large LH camel LP, LE LH Eiffel in azure, large LH black Planetes, large LE LM Metal gold, large LH plum Planetes, medium SH gunmetal (missing from door rack-SH gunmetal), cosmetic cases in fir and camel...!  Very convenient for me to store them hanging flat behind a door.  I think large LH in chocolate and gunmetal are next on my list!!!



wow, u are so organized! 
I keep mine lying flat in a LC dustbag. I usually get dustbags when I buy my Statue 1899s at the boutique.


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Wow, beautiful collection!!!  Love your color choices, congrats, and enjoy them all!!!!  Especially love that large camel cosmetic case.....  Is that a large bilberry LP or black?




Are you referring to the large bag on top? That's my black Planetes.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Mama20 said:


> I have the large navy coming for part of my Christmas gift...might get a medium in black or navy someday   I agree that it is a classic!




You will love the navy!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> My little collection:   large LH camel LP, LE LH Eiffel in azure, large LH black Planetes, large LE LM Metal gold, large LH plum Planetes, medium SH gunmetal (missing from door rack-SH gunmetal), cosmetic cases in fir and camel...!  Very convenient for me to store them hanging flat behind a door.  I think large LH in chocolate and gunmetal are next on my list!!!




Nice and neat  How do you like the gold metal? Do you wear it much? I've been thinking about it but my track record with metallic bags has not been good...I fall in love with them, buy them, then never wear them.


----------



## MahoganyQT

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice and neat  How do you like the gold metal? Do you wear it much? I've been thinking about it but my track record with metallic bags has not been good...I fall in love with them, buy them, then never wear them.




If you're talking about the other large dark bag, that's chocolate.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> wow, u are so organized!
> I keep mine lying flat in a LC dustbag. I usually get dustbags when I buy my Statue 1899s at the boutique.


 
Thanks, I wish I had the LC dustbags.  All my leather bags are in their dustbags.


----------



## MahoganyQT

MahoganyQT said:


> Are you referring to the large bag on top? That's my black Planetes.




...the other large dark bag is chocolate.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Are you referring to the large bag on top? That's my black Planetes.


 
No, the one behind the SH camel.  Is that the large chocolate?


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice and neat  How do you like the gold metal? Do you wear it much? I've been thinking about it but my track record with metallic bags has not been good...I fall in love with them, buy them, then never wear them.


 
Yes, I love the gold LM Metal, and carry it frequently .  I also love the feel of the material, and the strap is soft and comfortable.   I wanted the large LM Metal Travel tote in gold as a carryon, but decided that might not be practical since it might get scratched or stained in the overhead compartment on a plane.


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> No, the one behind the SH camel.  Is that the large chocolate?




Yes


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> So hard to pick a favorite!! As you can see, camel is my favorite color .
> The black Planetes is my work buddy so I adore her. I love the bamboo for the print...I even bought my mom the large LH for Christmas. I also love the navy because that color with the brown leather have such a classic
> look to me.



I agree about the navy being a classic.  It just matches everything. I own it in the MSH. Whilst it does get heavy if I were to include  my child's things, it is the perfect size if I only use it for ny own things. I know what you mean, I can't pick out a favourite too. They all are just so special in their own way.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> I have the large navy coming for part of my Christmas gift...might get a medium in black or navy someday   I agree that it is a classic!



You'll adore the navy. It has got a nice sheen to it and appears brighter in sunlight. I love mine!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> My little collection:   large LH camel LP, LE LH Eiffel in azure, large LH black Planetes, large LE LM Metal gold, large LH plum Planetes, medium SH gunmetal (missing from door rack-SH gunmetal), cosmetic cases in fir and camel...!  Very convenient for me to store them hanging flat behind a door.  I think large LH in chocolate and gunmetal are next on my list!!!



I love how they are all neatly displayed and that you can see them all at one go! I want the LLH gunmetal eiffel too! Your MSH gunmetal is gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Congrats on the candy and hydrangea! I'm really thinking of getting the candy one... so tempting... &#128518;



Me too, I'm super tempted by the Candy in MLH too.


----------



## dhampson

Maybe I'm late to the party, but I saw this morning the Nordstrom is having 20% off Longchamp. I purchased a deep red mini for $76.


----------



## cheidel

dhampson said:


> Maybe I'm late to the party, but I saw this morning the Nordstrom is having 20% off Longchamp. I purchased a deep red mini for $76.


 
Congrats on your red mini, anf thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dhampson said:


> Maybe I'm late to the party, but I saw this morning the Nordstrom is having 20% off Longchamp. I purchased a deep red mini for $76.



The mini is a powerhorse of a bag. Enjoy!


----------



## SofiaC

LC Cuir Pochette in Candy.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

new love!!!


----------



## EGBDF

SofiaC said:


> LC Cuir Pochette in Candy.



I love this color, and the leather looks so nice!


----------



## EGBDF

Ilovepurse007 said:


> View attachment 2813165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new love!!!



Oooh, which color is this? So lovely!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

It's the blue color by Sarah Morris. This color shade changes under different lights, very interesting!


----------



## seton

SofiaC said:


> LC Cuir Pochette in Candy.



I got mine too! Bloomies, right?





Ilovepurse007 said:


> View attachment 2813165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new love!!!



j'adore!


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> LC Cuir Pochette in Candy.


Very pretty, love the color!


----------



## cheidel

Ilovepurse007 said:


> View attachment 2813165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new love!!!


Gorgeous, lovely color combo!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I got mine too! Bloomies, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j'adore!


Seton, what color is yours?  BTW, so glad PF is back online!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Seton, what color is yours?  BTW, so glad PF is back online!



Candy, like Sofia's. Here is my attempt ala Sofia. It was half off at bloomies. Bloomies started their designer sale Fri. I would have notified PF if it had been up.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Candy, like Sofia's. Here is my attempt ala Sofia. It was half off at bloomies. Bloomies started their designer sale Fri. I would have notified PF if it had been up.


Very pretty color!!!


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> Candy, like Sofia's. Here is my attempt ala Sofia. It was half off at bloomies. Bloomies started their designer sale Fri. I would have notified PF if it had been up.







SofiaC said:


> LC Cuir Pochette in Candy.




Such lovely pouches! It's still
Showing up on Bloomingdales for $66.50 (pink candy and amethyst) but the color looks washed out on the website compared to your posts!


----------



## seton

goldfish19 said:


> Such lovely pouches! It's still
> Showing up on Bloomingdales for $66.50 (pink candy and amethyst) but the color looks washed out on the website compared to your posts!



yes, it is washed out on the website. As always with bloomies, if u go in person to store, the discount is better.


----------



## thedseer

Ilovepurse007 said:


> View attachment 2813165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new love!!!



Love this! I need to add this to my wish list.


----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> Candy, like Sofia's. Here is my attempt ala Sofia. It was half off at bloomies. Bloomies started their designer sale Fri. I would have notified PF if it had been up.


Ah.. Yes! Twinsies..  I got mine thru a friend on holiday.


----------



## SofiaC

Ilovepurse007 said:


> View attachment 2813165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new love!!!


I want this! The blue is so distinct!


----------



## dhampson

I received my new Le Pliage in the mail. It is my first mini. The color is deep red. It is such a pretty, rich color. 
As others have mentioned this little bag can sure hold a lot. I find it very easy to carry compared to other top handled bag. 
The mini is a great way to add some color to a purse collection. 
Love it!


----------



## beige1

Longchamp in Chocolate for travel.


----------



## kokhuiqi

One of my limited edition that I got off from hkg boutique 1-2 years back.
Idk what colour is this but it's the large size with short handle!


----------



## kokhuiqi

Large with short handle in bilberry. The flap is red on the inside.


----------



## cheidel

dhampson said:


> View attachment 2814546
> View attachment 2814547
> 
> 
> I received my new Le Pliage in the mail. It is my first mini. The color is deep red. It is such a pretty, rich color.
> As others have mentioned this little bag can sure hold a lot. I find it very easy to carry compared to other top handled bag.
> The mini is a great way to add some color to a purse collection.
> Love it!


Very cute, lovely color!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

beige1 said:


> Longchamp in Chocolate for travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814571


 
Very pretty, love the Parisian charm!  The chocolate is next on my wish list!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My new medium LH Gold LM metal &#128525;


----------



## MahoganyQT

beige1 said:


> Longchamp in Chocolate for travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814571




Travel Twins!! I love the chocolate...I have the Large LH and the backpack


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> My new medium LH Gold LM metal &#128525;
> View attachment 2815096


Stunning!!!!  Such a beautiful bag and the perfect shade of gold.....bag twins!    Enjoy!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Stunning!!!!  Such a beautiful bag and the perfect shade of gold.....bag twins!    Enjoy!!!




Thanks! I love it! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! I love it! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## SofiaC

EGBDF said:


> I love this color, and the leather looks so nice!


----------



## SofiaC

goldfish19 said:


> Such lovely pouches! It's still
> Showing up on Bloomingdales for $66.50 (pink candy and amethyst) but the color looks washed out on the website compared to your posts!


   I captured the pink w/o flash in natural light.


----------



## bagfetishperson

These are my recent Longchamp purchases.
I got 2 bags from Sarah Morris collection and a Le Pliage Cuir in amethyst


----------



## EGBDF

bagfetishperson said:


> These are my recent Longchamp purchases.
> I got 2 bags from Sarah Morris collection and a Le Pliage Cuir in amethyst



Gorgeous colors!


----------



## cheidel

bagfetishperson said:


> These are my recent Longchamp purchases.
> I got 2 bags from Sarah Morris collection and a Le Pliage Cuir in amethyst




Such pretty colors, nice choices!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Jerseychick54

Hi, everyone, I'm new to the Longchamp discussions, but wanted to show off my newest edition purchased from bagshop.com.  I ordered it Saturday night and it arrived Tuesday morning!  In addition, I got 20% off the retail price, the lowest I could find on the Internet!  I am so pleased with my purchase!


----------



## Jannes

Bought a small LP with long handles at Heathrow in September. It think the colour is gunmetal? Here with me at work. It holds loads!


----------



## Jerseychick54

Jerseychick54 said:


> Hi, everyone, I'm new to the Longchamp discussions, but wanted to show off my newest edition purchased from bagshop.com.  I ordered it Saturday night and it arrived Tuesday morning!  In addition, I got 20% off the retail price, the lowest I could find on the Internet!  I am so pleased with my purchase!


 
I forgot to mention that this is the Le Pliage Cuir Medium in Mocha.


----------



## cheidel

Jerseychick54 said:


> Hi, everyone, I'm new to the Longchamp discussions, but wanted to show off my newest edition purchased from bagshop.com.  I ordered it Saturday night and it arrived Tuesday morning!  In addition, I got 20% off the retail price, the lowest I could find on the Internet!  I am so pleased with my purchase!


Very pretty, love the color!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

Jannes said:


> Bought a small LP with long handles at Heathrow in September. It think the colour is gunmetal? Here with me at work. It holds loads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822082
> View attachment 2822083


Congrats, very nice!  I have the medium SH in gunmetal.  Such a great neutral, goes with everything!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Jerseychick54 said:


> Hi, everyone, I'm new to the Longchamp discussions, but wanted to show off my newest edition purchased from bagshop.com.  I ordered it Saturday night and it arrived Tuesday morning!  In addition, I got 20% off the retail price, the lowest I could find on the Internet!  I am so pleased with my purchase!




Gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

Jerseychick54 said:


> I forgot to mention that this is the Le Pliage Cuir Medium in Mocha.



Great bag! I hope you love it! Do you have more or is it your first Longchamp?


----------



## Jerseychick54

EGBDF said:


> Great bag! I hope you love it! Do you have more or is it your first Longchamp?


 
Love this color so much, that I have also a Le Pliage medium shoulder bag in the same shade.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I had to show the true color of my bilberry backpack as it was so hard to capture the purple tone. Here she is, out in the sun! Definitely my favourite backpack ever. So light and yet stores so many things. I love her!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SofiaC said:


> LC Cuir Pochette in Candy.



Awwww.... that is so pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ilovepurse007 said:


> new love!!!



Adore the color combi!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Candy, like Sofia's. Here is my attempt ala Sofia. It was half off at bloomies. Bloomies started their designer sale Fri. I would have notified PF if it had been up.



That pink os tdf!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dhampson said:


> The mini is a great way to add some color to a purse collection.
> Love it!



Its lovely! So glad you love it too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> My new medium LH Gold LM metal]



Gorgeous!  Bag twinsies! Are you staring at her as much as I do?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bagfetishperson said:


> These are my recent Longchamp purchases.
> I got 2 bags from Sarah Morris collection and a]



Adore your SM choices. I don't have the courage to try a light colored LC bag yet. Loving that Cuir too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jerseychick54 said:


> I forgot to mention that this is the Le Pliage Cuir Medium in Mocha.



I love how rich the color looks! Splendid choice!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jannes said:


> Bought a small LP with long handles at Heathrow in September.



The gunmetal is on my wishlist!


----------



## SofiaC

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awwww.... that is so pretty!


 I luv her too.


----------



## SofiaC

Jerseychick54 said:


> Hi, everyone, I'm new to the Longchamp discussions, but wanted to show off my newest edition purchased from bagshop.com.  I ordered it Saturday night and it arrived Tuesday morning!  In addition, I got 20% off the retail price, the lowest I could find on the Internet!  I am so pleased with my purchase!


:welcome2: to the Longchamp family! Rich color and great choice, goes with anything.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Finally received my medium SH LM Metal bag....she was all over the place thanks to USPS but she finally arrived safe and sound


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Finally received my medium SH LM Metal bag....she was all over the place thanks to USPS but she finally arrived safe and sound
> View attachment 2824381


Oh, she is lovely!!!  So glad it arrived and all is well.  I prefer the LH LM, but looking at yours is making me want to change my mind.  Let me know how it wears when you take her out.  Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Oh, she is lovely!!!  So glad it arrived and all is well.  I prefer the LH LM, but looking at yours is making me want to change my mind.  Let me know how it wears when you take her out.  Congrats!



+1 so stunning! Makes me want one too!


----------



## Jenniedel

Hi, everyone! It's been awhile since I was here & I wanted to share goodies I got from my recent trip to Paris. I actually made a reveal post (please drop by if you have time), but I hope you don't mind my posting here, too. 

I was in Paris when the new flagship store at Champs Élysées was launched on Dec. 4. I didn't have time to look as I had meetings that day. I was nevertheless determined to get something at its public opening the next day. 

Le Foulonné Continental Wallet in vermilion 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sarah Morris Le Pliage tote in blue


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> Hi, everyone! It's been awhile since I was here & I wanted to share goodies I got from my recent trip to Paris. I actually made a reveal post (please drop by if you have time), but I hope you don't mind my posting here, too.
> 
> I was in Paris when the new flagship store at Champs Élysées was launched on Dec. 4. I didn't have time to look as I had meetings that day. I was nevertheless determined to get something at its public opening the next day.
> 
> Le Foulonné Continental Wallet in vermilion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825748
> 
> 
> Sarah Morris Le Pliage tote in blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825749



Stunning! Lovely picks!


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> +1 so stunning! Makes me want one too!




You should! The price is extra nice when bagshop has a 20% off sale.


----------



## mills

Hi everyone! I am looking to purchase another Longchamp and have been researching through all the threads for days! I currently have a Le Pliage Shopper tote in chocolate and an older style leather tote which I "think" was called a "Happy tote" in black (it has awesome hot pink lining). Hopefully my photo attached so you can check it out.
Anyway, I initially thought I would go for the LP Cuir in medium but I would have to order it unseen online as the only department store that carries LC in my city only has a small one in stock and I "think" it may be too small for my needs. I do have a toddler whom when he's with me I carry an assortment of snacks etc for him so do need a bit of room. Yesterday I spotted the Veau Foulonne medium (is this the same as le Foulonne???) in chocolate/Mocha and its lovely so I started thinking maybe I should go for that??
So I am turning to my faithful TPF for any assistance.... Le Cuir or Foulonne.... or something different entirely??


----------



## seton

mills said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking to purchase another Longchamp and have been researching through all the threads for days! I currently have a Le Pliage Shopper tote in chocolate and an older style leather tote which I "think" was called a "Happy tote" in black (it has awesome hot pink lining). Hopefully my photo attached so you can check it out.
> Anyway, I initially thought I would go for the LP Cuir in medium but I would have to order it unseen online as the only department store that carries LC in my city only has a small one in stock and I "think" it may be too small for my needs. I do have a toddler whom when he's with me I carry an assortment of snacks etc for him so do need a bit of room. Yesterday I spotted the Veau Foulonne medium (is this the same as le Foulonne???) in chocolate/Mocha and its lovely so I started thinking maybe I should go for that??
> So I am turning to my faithful TPF for any assistance.... Le Cuir or Foulonne.... or something different entirely??



VF has turned into Le F this season. I guess that means it's no longer calf? Looks the same to me.

What color would u get in the Cuir?


----------



## mills

seton said:


> VF has turned into Le F this season. I guess that means it's no longer calf? Looks the same to me.
> 
> What color would u get in the Cuir?



Hmm probably a neutral, I'm liking the look of Mocha.
Interesting whether the foullone is still calf, I didn't check the tag, but I will!


----------



## EGBDF

mills said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking to purchase another Longchamp and have been researching through all the threads for days! I currently have a Le Pliage Shopper tote in chocolate and an older style leather tote which I "think" was called a "Happy tote" in black (it has awesome hot pink lining). Hopefully my photo attached so you can check it out.
> Anyway, I initially thought I would go for the LP Cuir in medium but I would have to order it unseen online as the only department store that carries LC in my city only has a small one in stock and I "think" it may be too small for my needs. I do have a toddler whom when he's with me I carry an assortment of snacks etc for him so do need a bit of room. Yesterday I spotted the Veau Foulonne medium (is this the same as le Foulonne???) in chocolate/Mocha and its lovely so I started thinking maybe I should go for that??
> So I am turning to my faithful TPF for any assistance.... Le Cuir or Foulonne.... or something different entirely??



What a hard decision, because they are both so nice! Are you looking at the foulonne tote bag?
Do you prefer soft and squishy or a bit more structured?
Do you prefer a shoulder bag or a handheld with a strap?


----------



## mills

EGBDF said:


> What a hard decision, because they are both so nice! Are you looking at the foulonne tote bag?
> Do you prefer soft and squishy or a bit more structured?
> Do you prefer a shoulder bag or a handheld with a strap?




This is the Foulonne I've looked at....

http://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/2619021/Longchamp-Veau-Foulonne

And your questions are exactly what I've been asking myself. I'm more of a shoulder bag kind of girl to be honest so I'm thinking the Cuir might bother me in this respect. Although I do love smooshy leather. The Foulonne is still quite soft but not as soft and squishy as the Cuir. As my little one gets older I'm finding im not needing a cross body option as much as I used to when he was a bub, he's 3 now. 
Hmm..... The long strap on the small Cuir I tried was also a little too short for me, which is odd because I'm only 5'2. I'm starting to lean more towards the Foulonne so I've called them to get them to hold it for me and I'll go and check it out again.... I asked them what it's made of and they said calf.


----------



## seton

mills said:


> This is the Foulonne I've looked at....
> 
> http://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/2619021/Longchamp-Veau-Foulonne
> 
> And your questions are exactly what I've been asking myself. I'm more of a shoulder bag kind of girl to be honest so I'm thinking the Cuir might bother me in this respect. Although I do love smooshy leather. The Foulonne is still quite soft but not as soft and squishy as the Cuir. As my little one gets older I'm finding im not needing a cross body option as much as I used to when he was a bub, he's 3 now.
> Hmm..... The long strap on the small Cuir I tried was also a little too short for me, which is odd because I'm only 5'2. I'm starting to lean more towards the Foulonne so I've called them to get them to hold it for me and I'll go and check it out again.... I asked them what it's made of and they said calf.



i have 2 of those foulonne bags - in greige and noir. it's cute.
i dont have any of the LP cuir. i dont like the seams that much.


----------



## mills

seton said:


> i have 2 of those foulonne bags - in greige and noir. it's cute.
> i dont have any of the LP cuir. i dont like the seams that much.



So I'm going with the Foulonne! It's been put away for Christmas but I'll show it off when I receive it. 
I still like the cuir but really wish it had longer straps, both the handles and the cross body strap.


----------



## seton

mills said:


> So I'm going with the Foulonne! It's been put away for Christmas but I'll show it off when I receive it.
> I still like the cuir but really wish it had longer straps, both the handles and the cross body strap.



woo! bag sisters! 
Mocha is a great neutral.
I actually carried my Greige today.


----------



## mills

seton said:


> woo! bag sisters!
> Mocha is a great neutral.
> I actually carried my Greige today.



Yay!! I can't wait to use mine! 
I realised today that my longchamp bags really are the only ones I never find an issue with, you know when there's just something about some bags that bugs you, well that doesn't seem to happen with my longchamps. And they are so light!!


----------



## micheleyym

Totally agree. My large longchamp planetes has been going through so much (including shoving it into the tiny locker) for the whole year and it has been holding up pretty well. No holes in the corners so far.


----------



## mills

Quick question re the Foulonne.... Seton I know you said you had a couple 
Do they soften up with use, not that it's not soft now but I do love some smooshyness and today I was doubting my decision briefly. I snuck it out of the cupboard to have a play!


----------



## seton

mills said:


> Quick question re the Foulonne.... Seton I know you said you had a couple
> Do they soften up with use, not that it's not soft now but I do love some smooshyness and today I was doubting my decision briefly. I snuck it out of the cupboard to have a play!




The leather will puddle if u continue to leave it unstuffed. It will never puddle like the LPCuir since the Foulone is thicker.

while I am here, what i used yesterday:
Taupe Balzane
Outremer LM Cuir
Paprika Foulonne


----------



## joyceeelicious

hi everyone!! im new here on purseforum..just wanna share with you my first longchamp le pliage. its from sarah morris collection called longchamp le pliage "eclipse"


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> The leather will puddle if u continue to leave it unstuffed. It will never puddle like the LPCuir since the Foulone is thicker.
> 
> while I am here, what i used yesterday:
> Taupe Balzane
> Outremer LM Cuir
> Paprika Foulonne



That Balzane looks so chic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

joyceeelicious said:


> hi everyone!! im new here on purseforum..just wanna share with you my first longchamp le pliage. its from sarah morris collection called longchamp le



Welcome to the club! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## seton

joyceeelicious said:


> hi everyone!! im new here on purseforum..just wanna share with you my first longchamp le pliage. its from sarah morris collection called longchamp le pliage "eclipse"



congrats! the SM Pliage is very special.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> The leather will puddle if u continue to leave it unstuffed. It will never puddle like the LPCuir since the Foulone is thicker.
> 
> while I am here, what i used yesterday:
> Taupe Balzane
> Outremer LM Cuir
> Paprika Foulonne


Gorgeous, and a lovely color!!!


----------



## cheidel

joyceeelicious said:


> hi everyone!! im new here on purseforum..just wanna share with you my first longchamp le pliage. its from sarah morris collection called longchamp le pliage "eclipse"


Welcome!!!  Very pretty, love the colors.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jenniedel

joyceeelicious said:


> hi everyone!! im new here on purseforum..just wanna share with you my first longchamp le pliage. its from sarah morris collection called longchamp le pliage "eclipse"




Hi & welcome! Very pretty colors!


----------



## mills

seton said:


> The leather will puddle if u continue to leave it unstuffed. It will never puddle like the LPCuir since the Foulone is thicker.
> 
> while I am here, what i used yesterday:
> Taupe Balzane
> Outremer LM Cuir
> Paprika Foulonne


 
Thanks seton, I got it out again yesterday (hehe) and do love it so am looking forward to receiving it, stay tuned!


----------



## lizziejean3

My first Longchamp Le Pliage!  Purchased in Paris last month.


----------



## EGBDF

lizziejean3 said:


> My first Longchamp Le Pliage!  Purchased in Paris last month.



I love the color! How do you like it? It's hard to stick with just one color.


----------



## lizziejean3

EGBDF said:


> I love the color! How do you like it? It's hard to stick with just one color.


I love it!  It's so lightweight and holds everything I need.  I'm sure it will not be my last Le Pliage.  I'm already looking at the Backpack and Pouchette.


----------



## MahoganyQT

lizziejean3 said:


> My first Longchamp Le Pliage!  Purchased in Paris last month.




Love the red &#128525;


----------



## cheidel

lizziejean3 said:


> My first Longchamp Le Pliage!  Purchased in Paris last month.


Very pretty, love the red and the snowflake charm!!!!


----------



## lizziejean3

MahoganyQT said:


> Love the red &#128525;


Thank you!


----------



## lizziejean3

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, love the red and the snowflake charm!!!!


Thank you!  I look forward to using the Coach snowflake charm every year.


----------



## cheidel

She arrived today.....personalized large LH LP in gunmetal, Christmas present from my husband (which makes her special)!  Pictures from my phone make it look darker, so I included the pic of her little sister, medium SH gunmetal which shows the color better (bottom right pic in car). I love the embossing!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> She arrived today.....personalized large LH LP in gunmetal, Christmas present from my husband (which makes her special)!  Pictures from my phone make it look darker, so I included the pic of her little sister, medium SH gunmetal which shows the color better (bottom right pic in car). I love the embossing!



Very nice! What a nice present.


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Very nice! What a nice present.


Thank you!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> She arrived today.....personalized large LH LP in gunmetal, Christmas present from my husband (which makes her special)!  Pictures from my phone make it look darker, so I included the pic of her little sister, medium SH gunmetal which shows the color better (bottom right pic in car). I love the embossing!




what a sweet present! your DH did good!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> what a sweet present! your DH did good!


Thanks very much Seton, and Happy Holidays!!!  Now I just need a Laduree!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> She arrived today.....personalized large LH LP in gunmetal, Christmas present from my husband (which makes her special)!  Pictures from my phone make it look darker, so I included the pic of her little sister, medium SH gunmetal which shows the color better (bottom right pic in car). I love the embossing!



I love it! The embossing looks very good!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love it! The embossing looks very good!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> She arrived today.....personalized large LH LP in gunmetal, Christmas present from my husband (which makes her special)!  Pictures from my phone make it look darker, so I included the pic of her little sister, medium SH gunmetal which shows the color better (bottom right pic in car). I love the embossing!




Yippee! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Yippee! Congrats!


Thanks!!!


----------



## thedseer

cheidel said:


> She arrived today.....personalized large LH LP in gunmetal, Christmas present from my husband (which makes her special)!  Pictures from my phone make it look darker, so I included the pic of her little sister, medium SH gunmetal which shows the color better (bottom right pic in car). I love the embossing!



Lovely - a wonderful present!


----------



## cheidel

thedseer said:


> Lovely - a wonderful present!


Thank you!


----------



## arsetiy

doreenjoy said:


> Here is a group shot of some of my Les Pliages custom totes and accessories. I'll take a family photo as soon as my new Medium sized one arrives from France.
> 
> I love them for traveling, too. So practical!


Very cute the coin purchase...like it


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hi,
I'm new to Longchamp but not tPF. This is my very first LongChamp and I'm in LOVE! I can see this will become a new brand addiction. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




By the way, I'm 5 foot tall and this is the small version.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love it! The embossing looks very good!


Your message box is full!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to Longchamp but not tPF. This is my very first LongChamp and I'm in LOVE! I can see this will become a new brand addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840551
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm 5 foot tall and this is the small version.


Congrats on your first LC, love the red, and it looks good on you!  Yes, it is a new addiction, bought my first in April and now I have 7!     Enjoy!


----------



## mills

cheidel said:


> She arrived today.....personalized large LH LP in gunmetal, Christmas present from my husband (which makes her special)!  Pictures from my phone make it look darker, so I included the pic of her little sister, medium SH gunmetal which shows the color better (bottom right pic in car). I love the embossing!



Lovely! And even more special from your hubby, enjoy it!


----------



## mills

Glitter_pixie said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to Longchamp but not tPF. This is my very first LongChamp and I'm in LOVE! I can see this will become a new brand addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840551
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm 5 foot tall and this is the small version.



It looks great on you! This is the small? Wow, I'm only just over 5" myself but this looks similar in size to my shopper tote. I don't have a small to compare though so who knows.


----------



## EGBDF

mills said:


> It looks great on you! This is the small? Wow, I'm only just over 5" myself but this looks similar in size to my shopper tote. I don't have a small to compare though so who knows.



I think Le Pliage names are confusing sometimes because some places call that one a medium long handle or a medium tote.


----------



## mills

EGBDF said:


> I think Le Pliage names are confusing sometimes because some places call that one a medium long handle or a medium tote.



Couldn't agree more, so confusing! I've had mine for a number of years and it says "shopper" on the back on the leather flap but I'm guessing it's the same as what is now referred to as the LH either medium or large, guessing again medium probably. We need a reference thread for sizing and the different names they may be called.


----------



## seton

this is why i just refer to them by the size/shape number (1899, etc.)
Less confusing that way.


----------



## mills

seton said:


> this is why i just refer to them by the size/shape number (1899, etc.)
> Less confusing that way.



Yes I've noticed you do that, makes sense, now I just need to work out which bag corresponds to which number!


----------



## cheidel

mills said:


> Lovely! And even more special from your hubby, enjoy it!


Thank you very much!


----------



## cheidel

mills said:


> Yes I've noticed you do that, makes sense, now I just need to work out which bag corresponds to which number!


My large LH LP are 1899's, if that helps.


----------



## Hoya94

Where do you find the numbers?


----------



## seton

Hoya94 said:


> Where do you find the numbers?



probably easiest would be to check the LC site. It is the first 4 digits of the Reference #.

Same for Sandspoint.


----------



## EGBDF

Hoya94 said:


> Where do you find the numbers?



They are on the tag inside the bagif you look in the authenticate thread you can see examples.


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> probably easiest would be to check the LC site. It is the first 4 digits of the Reference #.
> 
> Same for Sandspoint.




Thank you Seton!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> probably easiest would be to check the LC site. It is the first 4 digits of the Reference #.
> 
> Same for Sandspoint.



That too!


----------



## Hoya94

EGBDF said:


> They are on the tag inside the bagif you look in the authenticate thread you can see examples.




Thank you!


----------



## Hoya94

EGBDF said:


> They are on the tag inside the bagif you look in the authenticate thread you can see examples.




Found it!  TY


----------



## seton

I have also found that when I talk to my LC SA on the phone, saying "1899" or "2605" gets straight to the pt.


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> Found it!  TY


You can see all of the Longchamp Le Pliage sizes and reference numbers at this Sandspoint link:

http://www.sandspointshop.com/pliage-size-comparison.html


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> I have also found that when I talk to my LC SA on the phone, saying "1899" or "2605" gets straight to the pt.




I plan to go to the Rockefeller Center store on Friday!


----------



## seton

Hoya94 said:


> I plan to go to the Rockefeller Center store on Friday!




RC is my fave for staff but if I am in NYC this fri (not sure yet), I'll prob go to Soho. We will be 2 ships passing in the night.


----------



## mills

seton said:


> I have also found that when I talk to my LC SA on the phone, saying "1899" or "2605" gets straight to the pt.





cheidel said:


> You can see all of the Longchamp Le Pliage sizes and reference numbers at this Sandspoint link:
> 
> http://www.sandspointshop.com/pliage-size-comparison.html



Ahhh got it! So my "shopper tote" is 1899089203, now I know it's the same as your 1899's seton. And the sandspoint link is very helpful, thank you!


----------



## seton

mills said:


> Ahhh got it! So my "shopper tote" is 1899089203, now I know it's the same as your 1899's seton. And the sandspoint link is very helpful, thank you!



yes, we be bag sisters. twice.


----------



## mills

seton said:


> yes, we be bag sisters. twice.



Ahh, impeccable taste!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Your message box is full!



Oops! I just cleared it. : )


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> RC is my fave for staff but if I am in NYC this fri (not sure yet), I'll prob go to Soho. We will be 2 ships passing in the night.




That's so cool!  Maybe next time we can meet.  We are going to the Christmas Spectacular at Radio City then dinner, so it'll be quite hectic.  But I figured I'll have time to check the RC store and hopefully leave with a new bag!  Lol!


----------



## mills

Ok dilemma time! I was originally deciding between the Foulonne tote or the Le Cuir. Both were available at my local department store so I went to check them out. Originally I thought the Le Cuir, only had it in size small wasn't going to be big enough so I went with the Foulonne. This is a Xmas gift by the way so it's been put away until tomorrow. Since purchasing the Foulonne, which I do really love, I kept going back to the store to check out the Cuir and just love how soft and smooshy it is. Well, today my hubby has come home from work and said he saw the Cuir bag I was eyeing off at 30% off so he grabbed it for me and now I have to decide which one to keep as a Xmas pressie! Help! I love them both for different reasons and now having compared them really they are not far off in size. The Foulonne is a bit longer but the Cuir is wider. Regardless, my essentials fit in both so size is now a non issue. I guess I'm most concerned about functionality, I have a toddler so the cross body strap would be great, but the shoulder straps on the Cuir (the short ones) are a bit squeezy for shoulder use so  Cuir could only be used on the shoulder via the longer strap. 
Any advice, anyone???


----------



## EGBDF

mills said:


> Ok dilemma time! I was originally deciding between the Foulonne tote or the Le Cuir. Both were available at my local department store so I went to check them out. Originally I thought the Le Cuir, only had it in size small wasn't going to be big enough so I went with the Foulonne. This is a Xmas gift by the way so it's been put away until tomorrow. Since purchasing the Foulonne, which I do really love, I kept going back to the store to check out the Cuir and just love how soft and smooshy it is. Well, today my hubby has come home from work and said he saw the Cuir bag I was eyeing off at 30% off so he grabbed it for me and now I have to decide which one to keep as a Xmas pressie! Help! I love them both for different reasons and now having compared them really they are not far off in size. The Foulonne is a bit longer but the Cuir is wider. Regardless, my essentials fit in both so size is now a non issue. I guess I'm most concerned about functionality, I have a toddler so the cross body strap would be great, but the shoulder straps on the Cuir (the short ones) are a bit squeezy for shoulder use so  Cuir could only be used on the shoulder via the longer strap.
> Any advice, anyone???



That's such a hard decision. I think it comes down to your personal preference. I find short handled bags easier for me to get into, without the long handles in the way, but that's just me.is the strap on the cuir long enough for you to wear cross body? Though you can always use it as a shoulder bag. I love the cuir but w/o a purse organizer it can  be a jumbled mess inside if you have a lot of smaller items. The foulonne has s bit more structure and might be easier to organize. (Really you should keep both of them..haha )


----------



## cheidel

mills said:


> Ahhh got it! So my "shopper tote" is 1899089203, now I know it's the same as your 1899's seton. And the sandspoint link is very helpful, thank you!


You're very welcome!


----------



## cheidel

mills said:


> Ok dilemma time! I was originally deciding between the Foulonne tote or the Le Cuir. Both were available at my local department store so I went to check them out. Originally I thought the Le Cuir, only had it in size small wasn't going to be big enough so I went with the Foulonne. This is a Xmas gift by the way so it's been put away until tomorrow. Since purchasing the Foulonne, which I do really love, I kept going back to the store to check out the Cuir and just love how soft and smooshy it is. Well, today my hubby has come home from work and said he saw the Cuir bag I was eyeing off at 30% off so he grabbed it for me and now I have to decide which one to keep as a Xmas pressie! Help! I love them both for different reasons and now having compared them really they are not far off in size. The Foulonne is a bit longer but the Cuir is wider. Regardless, my essentials fit in both so size is now a non issue. I guess I'm most concerned about functionality, I have a toddler so the cross body strap would be great, but the shoulder straps on the Cuir (the short ones) are a bit squeezy for shoulder use so  Cuir could only be used on the shoulder via the longer strap.
> Any advice, anyone???


I suggest you keep the one that suit your needs most!


----------



## mills

EGBDF said:


> That's such a hard decision. I think it comes down to your personal preference. I find short handled bags easier for me to get into, without the long handles in the way, but that's just me.is the strap on the cuir long enough for you to wear cross body? Though you can always use it as a shoulder bag. I love the cuir but w/o a purse organizer it can  be a jumbled mess inside if you have a lot of smaller items. The foulonne has s bit more structure and might be easier to organize. (Really you should keep both of them..haha )



Yes the long strap I can get away with wearing cross body, I'm only 5'2 (almost!) so it just works. 
I received the cuir under the tree this morning but can still take the next couple of days to decide fully, or to attempt to work on keeping them both! 
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## mills

cheidel said:


> I suggest you keep the one that suit your needs most!



They both do!!! I'm so hopeless at decisions!
Merry Christmas! 
Will be sure to post pics once I've fully decided but I did receive the cuir under the tree this morning, after much deliberation, my toddler picked that one too, so cute! Not that I should rely on a 3 year old for bag advice!


----------



## cheidel

mills said:


> They both do!!! I'm so hopeless at decisions!
> Merry Christmas!
> Will be sure to post pics once I've fully decided but I did receive the cuir under the tree this morning, after much deliberation, my toddler picked that one too, so cute! Not that I should rely on a 3 year old for bag advice!


Well, keep them both!  Merry Christmas!!!  :xtree:


----------



## Hoya94

Hoya94 said:


> That's so cool!  Maybe next time we can meet.  We are going to the Christmas Spectacular at Radio City then dinner, so it'll be quite hectic.  But I figured I'll have time to check the RC store and hopefully leave with a new bag!  Lol!




Scored at the Rockefeller Center store!  Intended to get bilberry shopper in small( I don't know the number) but my brother, aunt, cousin and nieces thought the navy 1899 was better so I got that one and I love it!  Moved in already. Will post pictures once I take them tomorrow in daylight.  Seton, you were right about RC store, fabulous!  It was mobbed though!  Lol!  I saw a wallet I loved, but will have to save up for that.  But they gave me the info so I can order it.  &#128512;&#128525;


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> Scored at the Rockefeller Center store!  Intended to get bilberry shopper in small( I don't know the number) but my brother, aunt, cousin and nieces thought the navy 1899 was better so I got that one and I love it!  Moved in already. Will post pictures once I take them tomorrow in daylight.  Seton, you were right about RC store, fabulous!  It was mobbed though!  Lol!  I saw a wallet I loved, but will have to save up for that.  But they gave me the info so I can order it.  &#128512;&#128525;


Congrats on your new Navy 1899, enjoy!  Look forward to see your pics!


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> Congrats on your new Navy 1899, enjoy!  Look forward to see your pics!




Thank you!  Will make sure to post tomorrow so you can see it!


----------



## crappie

My last longchamp of the year!

The 2015 Neo Fantaise... looks like a watercolour painting to me. 







With my small lm steel for size comparison.


----------



## Hoya94

crappie said:


> My last longchamp of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> The 2015 Neo Fantaise... looks like a watercolour painting to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love!!!


----------



## cheidel

crappie said:


> My last longchamp of the year!
> 
> The 2015 Neo Fantaise... looks like a watercolour painting to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my small lm steel for size comparison.


Very pretty, love the black patent trim.  Your LM Metal is gorgeous too.  Wish I had been into LC when that steel color was first introduced, I love it!  Enjoy your lovely bag!


----------



## seton

Hoya94 said:


> Scored at the Rockefeller Center store!  Intended to get bilberry shopper in small( I don't know the number) but my brother, aunt, cousin and nieces thought the navy 1899 was better so I got that one and I love it!  Moved in already. Will post pictures once I take them tomorrow in daylight.  Seton, you were right about RC store, fabulous!  It was mobbed though!  Lol!  I saw a wallet I loved, but will have to save up for that.  But they gave me the info so I can order it.  &#128512;&#128525;




So glad ur trip was a success, congrats! I can imagine how mobbed the place was since it is the smallest LC standalone in the city, by far.  Navy 1899 is such a classic!


----------



## hitt

I went to TJMAXX to return the small Le Pliage Cuir in Ameryst. Leave it to me to go towards The Runway bags to see that they have the same bag in a medium at a reduced price. I couldn't resist. They priced is at $399.99 but since it has been sitting on their shelf for a while, they attached their red sticker on it for $249.00. 

At first I thought the color is too bright but it has significantly grown on me. When compared to my red LP Cuir, it is much softer. I think that is due to it being tossed around in the store. 

Now I have two mediums and one small. I need to stop but I can not promise that I won't buy another LP Cuir if I see it in Bilberry, especially if it is at the right price.


----------



## Hoya94

Here is the navy 1899 I got at the Longchamp Rockefeller Center store.  The scarf I got at the Met store nearby.


----------



## EmmaLB

Hi I received my first two Longchamps today. I have wanted one for years but when the Harrods sale had them reduced I decided to go for it  

I'm wanting to use them for uni and for the odd errands, and although one of them seems perfect (a large orange le pliage) I'm unsure if the other (le pliage losange) is a bit delicate?The material feels almost  silky so I am unsure if it will be robust enough?

I've attached some (awful, we're decorating!)pictures, but was just wondering if anybody had the losange and could say how robust it was? 

Thank you!


----------



## Hoya94

EmmaLB said:


> Hi I received my first two Longchamps today. I have wanted one for years but when the Harrods sale had them reduced I decided to go for it
> 
> I'm wanting to use them for uni and for the odd errands, and although one of them seems perfect (a large orange le pliage) I'm unsure if the other (le pliage losange) is a bit delicate?The material feels almost  silky so I am unsure if it will be robust enough?
> 
> I've attached some (awful, we're decorating!)pictures, but was just wondering if anybody had the losange and could say how robust it was?
> 
> Thank you!




Beautiful!  Is the orange the poppy?


----------



## EmmaLB

I think so, had to have a google to see the 'proper' name of the colours! So excited to use her


----------



## Hoya94

EmmaLB said:


> I think so, had to have a google to see the 'proper' name of the colours! So excited to use her




I'm new to Longchamp too.  I have 2 as well.  One is orange but it's like a tangerine color. It's lighter than yours.  I got that one over Thanksgiving at the airport in San Juan after my handbag broke.  I loved that it was light and carefree, so when I wen to NYC for Xmas, I went to the Longchamp store in Rockefeller Center and got a navy one.  I believe I now have a new addiction.  In thinking of what else I want to buy!  Lol!


----------



## Hoya94

Here is my orange 1899.  I don't think it's poppy though.  Can anyone ID color?  Thanks.  I bought at the duty free in San Juan.  It was $132 from $145, so it may be a past season color.


----------



## EGBDF

Hoya94 said:


> Here is my orange 1899.  I don't think it's poppy though.  Can anyone ID color?  Thanks.  I bought at the duty free in San Juan.  It was $132 from $145, so it may be a past season color.
> 
> View attachment 2845635



What are the last 3 numbers on the plastic tag inside w/the model #? That's the color code.


----------



## Hoya94

EGBDF said:


> What are the last 3 numbers on the plastic tag inside w/the model #? That's the color code.




Here is the code:




Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

Hoya94 said:


> Here is the code:
> 
> View attachment 2845652
> 
> 
> Thank you!



sands point shop calls that one Orange. 
Very nice!


----------



## Mama20

Hoya94 said:


> Here is my orange 1899.  I don't think it's poppy though.  Can anyone ID color?  Thanks.  I bought at the duty free in San Juan.  It was $132 from $145, so it may be a past season color.
> 
> View attachment 2845635



Hi...looks like my "mandarin" orange. ...that was my first LC a few months ago.  Also, twins on Navy from Santa   still  haven't taken out of package yet...LC is addicting!


----------



## Hoya94

EGBDF said:


> sands point shop calls that one Orange.
> 
> Very nice!




Thank you!  I love the color.  It's so happy!


----------



## Mama20

EmmaLB said:


> Hi I received my first two Longchamps today. I have wanted one for years but when the Harrods sale had them reduced I decided to go for it
> 
> I'm wanting to use them for uni and for the odd errands, and although one of them seems perfect (a large orange le pliage) I'm unsure if the other (le pliage losange) is a bit delicate?The material feels almost  silky so I am unsure if it will be robust enough?
> 
> I've attached some (awful, we're decorating!)pictures, but was just wondering if anybody had the losange and could say how robust it was?
> 
> Thank you!



Congrats!   Love the orange one!


----------



## Hoya94

Mama20 said:


> Hi...looks like my "mandarin" orange. ...that was my first LC a few months ago.  Also, twins on Navy from Santa   still  haven't taken out of package yet...LC is addicting!




We sure are bag twins!  They say great minds think alike.  &#128540;. How many LC do you have?  I have 2 but want to add more in the future.


----------



## seton

hitt said:


> I went to TJMAXX to return the small Le Pliage Cuir in Ameryst. Leave it to me to go towards The Runway bags to see that they have the same bag in a medium at a reduced price. I couldn't resist. They priced is at $399.99 but since
> 
> Now I have two mediums and one small. I need to stop but I can not promise that I won't buy another LP Cuir if I see it in Bilberry, especially if it is at the right price.



great score! congrats!





EmmaLB said:


> Hi I received my first two Longchamps today. I have wanted one for years but when the Harrods sale had them reduced I decided to go for it
> 
> I'm wanting to use them for uni and for the odd errands, and although one of them seems perfect (a large orange le pliage) I'm unsure if the other (le pliage losange) is a bit delicate?The material feels almost  silky so I am unsure if it will be robust enough?
> 
> I've attached some (awful, we're decorating!)pictures, but was just wondering if anybody had the losange and could say how robust it was?
> 
> Thank you!



i think ur pix are great! love ur choices.





Hoya94 said:


> Here is my orange 1899.  I don't think it's poppy though.  Can anyone ID color?  Thanks.  I bought at the duty free in San Juan.  It was $132 from $145, so it may be a past season color.
> 
> View attachment 2845635



looks like the spring 2014 orange.
previous oranges like Tangerine and Paprika were darker.


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> looks like the spring 2014 orange.
> previous oranges like Tangerine and Paprika were darker.




Is the spring 2014 orange "mandarin"?


----------



## seton

Hoya94 said:


> Is the spring 2014 orange "mandarin"?



Pretty sure it was just called "Orange".
Here is mine so u can compare.


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> Pretty sure it was just called "Orange".
> Here is mine so u can compare.




Pretty!  How many LC do you have Seton? You are so knowledgeable and helpful with LC! &#128522;


----------



## seton

Hoya94 said:


> Pretty!  How many LC do you have Seton? You are so knowledgeable and helpful with LC! &#128522;




I dunno? 30?
I stopped counting after 28 and w/ all these sales going on, it's gonna change. I only have 15 "bags" and the rest are accessories.

And I dont have that Orange anymore. I PO from Nordy and I realized after I took that pic that it arrived with the corners dirty so I returned it.
I eventually got an Orange Planet which is more my orange anyway; it's a red-orange like Poppy.


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> I dunno? 30?
> I stopped counting after 28 and w/ all these sales going on, it's gonna change. I only have 15 "bags" and the rest are accessories.
> 
> And I dont have that Orange anymore. I PO from Nordy and I realized after I took that pic that it arrived with the corners dirty so I returned it.
> I eventually got an Orange Planet which is more my orange anyway; it's a red-orange like Poppy.




Love that Orange planetes!  The color is so rich!


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> I went to TJMAXX to return the small Le Pliage Cuir in Ameryst. Leave it to me to go towards The Runway bags to see that they have the same bag in a medium at a reduced price. I couldn't resist. They priced is at $399.99 but since it has been sitting on their shelf for a while, they attached their red sticker on it for $249.00.
> 
> At first I thought the color is too bright but it has significantly grown on me. When compared to my red LP Cuir, it is much softer. I think that is due to it being tossed around in the store.
> 
> Now I have two mediums and one small. I need to stop but I can not promise that I won't buy another LP Cuir if I see it in Bilberry, especially if it is at the right price.




Love your Cuir collection.  All are beautiful....lovely colors!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> View attachment 2845033
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the navy 1899 I got at the Longchamp Rockefeller Center store.  The scarf I got at the Met store nearby.




I love your navy 1899, it is beautiful!!!!  The pretty scarf adds a nice pop of color, and the navy is such a great neutral.  Enjoy!  Definitely adding the navy to my wish list!


----------



## cheidel

EmmaLB said:


> Hi I received my first two Longchamps today. I have wanted one for years but when the Harrods sale had them reduced I decided to go for it
> 
> I'm wanting to use them for uni and for the odd errands, and although one of them seems perfect (a large orange le pliage) I'm unsure if the other (le pliage losange) is a bit delicate?The material feels almost  silky so I am unsure if it will be robust enough?
> 
> I've attached some (awful, we're decorating!)pictures, but was just wondering if anybody had the losange and could say how robust it was?
> 
> Thank you!




Congrats, both are beautiful.....enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I dunno? 30?
> I stopped counting after 28 and w/ all these sales going on, it's gonna change. I only have 15 "bags" and the rest are accessories.
> 
> And I dont have that Orange anymore. I PO from Nordy and I realized after I took that pic that it arrived with the corners dirty so I returned it.
> I eventually got an Orange Planet which is more my orange anyway; it's a red-orange like Poppy.


 
Love the orange, and your accessories are always gorgeous!!!!  Especially that RM pouch!


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> Here is my orange 1899.  I don't think it's poppy though.  Can anyone ID color?  Thanks.  I bought at the duty free in San Juan.  It was $132 from $145, so it may be a past season color.
> 
> View attachment 2845635


Very pretty!!!


----------



## lanit

seton said:


> I dunno? *30*?
> I stopped counting after 28 and w/ all these sales going on, it's gonna change. I only have 15 "bags" and the rest are accessories.
> 
> And I dont have that Orange anymore. I PO from Nordy and I realized after I took that pic that it arrived with the corners dirty so I returned it.
> I eventually got an Orange Planet which is more my orange anyway; it's a red-orange like Poppy.



I love your stash and the accessories are fabu *seton*. I have recently gone a little overboard on LC due to weather changes here. I am a creature of bad habits.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Love the orange, and your accessories are always gorgeous!!!!  Especially that RM pouch!



TY! 



lanit said:


> I love your stash and the accessories are fabu *seton*. I have recently gone a little overboard on LC due to weather changes here. I am a creature of bad habits.



Your "bad habits" are an inspiration to many of us, lanit! And TY for your kind words.


----------



## Pelagia

beige1 said:


> Longchamp in Chocolate for travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814571




What size? How is it comparable to the LV mm in size?


----------



## goldfish19

hitt said:


> I went to TJMAXX to return the small Le Pliage Cuir in Ameryst. Leave it to me to go towards The Runway bags to see that they have the same bag in a medium at a reduced price. I couldn't resist. They priced is at $399.99 but since it has been sitting on their shelf for a while, they attached their red sticker on it for $249.00.
> 
> At first I thought the color is too bright but it has significantly grown on me. When compared to my red LP Cuir, it is much softer. I think that is due to it being tossed around in the store.
> 
> Now I have two mediums and one small. I need to stop but I can not promise that I won't buy another LP Cuir if I see it in Bilberry, especially if it is at the right price.




You find the best deals! So jealous.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just received my Medium LH LP from Sand's Point in deep red


----------



## Mama20

MahoganyQT said:


> I just received my Medium LH LP from Sand's Point in deep red
> View attachment 2850256



Congrats!   I want one,  but have a red tote already!   Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> I just received my Medium LH LP from Sand's Point in deep red
> View attachment 2850256


Congrats, it's such a beautiful shade of red!!!!!!!     Enjoy!!!


----------



## thedseer

MahoganyQT said:


> I just received my Medium LH LP from Sand's Point in deep red
> View attachment 2850256



Beautiful! This is on my wish list.


----------



## EGBDF

MahoganyQT said:


> I just received my Medium LH LP from Sand's Point in deep red
> View attachment 2850256



Such a nice shade of red!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Thanks ladies! It's the perfect red to me. I can't wait to wear her!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> I just received my Medium LH LP from Sand's Point in deep red



Gorgeous color! I love the medium size when I don't need to carry my son's things. Perfect size!


----------



## mills

mills said:


> Ok dilemma time! I was originally deciding between the Foulonne tote or the Le Cuir. Both were available at my local department store so I went to check them out. Originally I thought the Le Cuir, only had it in size small wasn't going to be big enough so I went with the Foulonne. This is a Xmas gift by the way so it's been put away until tomorrow. Since purchasing the Foulonne, which I do really love, I kept going back to the store to check out the Cuir and just love how soft and smooshy it is. Well, today my hubby has come home from work and said he saw the Cuir bag I was eyeing off at 30% off so he grabbed it for me and now I have to decide which one to keep as a Xmas pressie! Help! I love them both for different reasons and now having compared them really they are not far off in size. The Foulonne is a bit longer but the Cuir is wider. Regardless, my essentials fit in both so size is now a non issue. I guess I'm most concerned about functionality, I have a toddler so the cross body strap would be great, but the shoulder straps on the Cuir (the short ones) are a bit squeezy for shoulder use so  Cuir could only be used on the shoulder via the longer strap.
> Any advice, anyone???



Update! Well I was hoping for a reveal for you all, but alas I don't have one.  
I truly had the hardest time deciding between these two bags because I did love them both for different reasons but in the end, they both unfortunately went back. I decided I definately need the bag to go over my shoulders and the Cuir didnt (apart from the long shoulder strap but I wouldn't wear it that way) and the Foulonne despite really being gorgeous I just thought it didn't suit my needs specifically at this time. 
Aww disappointing, but still love my longchamps!


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous color! I love the medium size when I don't need to carry my son's things. Perfect size!




Thanks! I love the medium bags! They work well for me. I like the large for travel.


----------



## Pelagia

Best LC for a travel purse? Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

Pelagia said:


> Best LC for a travel purse? Suggestions? Thanks!




I like the large LH Le Pliage totes for travel.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MahoganyQT said:


> I just received my Medium LH LP from Sand's Point in deep red
> View attachment 2850256



Love the red.  I have it in the small.

Enjoy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

So happy! My Balzane Roots Crossbody arrived today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I've been looking for a small crossbody that comfortably fits as a shoulder bag or crossbody without hanging down to my thighs. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I am so impressed with the technical design of the bag, especially the strap. There is one single hole set up higher on the strap from the other holes and this sets the shoulder aspect not only quickly but securely.



Best of all, it lays flat against my body and can fit a large wallet inside.



It has a hidden pocket under the grated top flap that snaps by a magnetic closure. The color is Cognac. Love it.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> So happy! My Balzane Roots Crossbody arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853480
> 
> 
> 
> It has a hidden pocket under the grated top flap that snaps by a magnetic closure. The color is Cognac. Love it.



Gorgeous bag! May I ask what the lining looks like?


----------



## SofiaC

Glitter_pixie said:


> So happy! My Balzane Roots Crossbody arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853480
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a small crossbody that comfortably fits as a shoulder bag or crossbody without hanging down to my thighs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853484
> 
> 
> I am so impressed with the technical design of the bag, especially the strap. There is one single hole set up higher on the strap from the other holes and this sets the shoulder aspect not only quickly but securely.
> View attachment 2853489
> 
> 
> Best of all, it lays flat against my body and can fit a large wallet inside.
> View attachment 2853491
> 
> 
> It has a hidden pocket under the grated top flap that snaps by a magnetic closure. The color is Cognac. Love it.


Congrats! A great choice of color and style for an everyday bag.


----------



## mills

Loving that balzane!


----------



## Jenniedel

Pelagia said:


> Best LC for a travel purse? Suggestions? Thanks!



I use my medium LH Le Pliages as travel purse. I use pouches to organize contents and so far they've been perfect for my needs.



cheidel said:


> I like the large LH Le Pliage totes for travel.



I guess large will also be great, much roomier!



Glitter_pixie said:


> So happy! My Balzane Roots Crossbody arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853480
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a small crossbody that comfortably fits as a shoulder bag or crossbody without hanging down to my thighs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853484
> 
> 
> I am so impressed with the technical design of the bag, especially the strap. There is one single hole set up higher on the strap from the other holes and this sets the shoulder aspect not only quickly but securely.
> View attachment 2853489
> 
> 
> Best of all, it lays flat against my body and can fit a large wallet inside.
> View attachment 2853491
> 
> 
> It has a hidden pocket under the grated top flap that snaps by a magnetic closure. The color is Cognac. Love it.



Lovely bag, great neutral color! Congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

Pelagia said:


> Best LC for a travel purse? Suggestions? Thanks!



I like the neo handbagfor travel. I can wear it cross body to be hands free, over the shoulder, or handheld. I don't really worry about where I set it on the airplane or out and about. A purse organizer really helps. And of course it's lightweight but I think most LC are light. It would be perfect if it had a small outside pocket.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> So happy! My Balzane Roots Crossbody arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853480
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a small crossbody that comfortably fits as a shoulder bag or crossbody without hanging down to my thighs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853484
> 
> 
> I am so impressed with the technical design of the bag, especially the strap. There is one single hole set up higher on the strap from the other holes and this sets the shoulder aspect not only quickly but securely.
> View attachment 2853489
> 
> 
> Best of all, it lays flat against my body and can fit a large wallet inside.
> View attachment 2853491
> 
> 
> It has a hidden pocket under the grated top flap that snaps by a magnetic closure. The color is Cognac. Love it.


 


Gorgeous, and I love the color!  Congrats, and enjoy!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous bag! May I ask what the lining looks like?




Sure! The lining is black and satin or satin-like. There are two phone pockets--which are fairly roomy--a main interior, and a smaller front pocket. 

Here's some photos to help give you an idea.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SofiaC said:


> Congrats! A great choice of color and style for an everyday bag.





mills said:


> Loving that balzane!





Jenniedel said:


> Lovely bag, great neutral color! Congrats!





cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, and I love the color!  Congrats, and enjoy!!!!



Thanks so much, everyone! I wasn't sure about the color online but I am very happy with the color IRL. The contrast of the dark brown straps against the cognac works really well.


----------



## Pelagia

EGBDF said:


> I like the neo handbagfor travel. I can wear it cross body to be hands free, over the shoulder, or handheld. I don't really worry about where I set it on the airplane or out and about. A purse organizer really helps. And of course it's lightweight but I think most LC are light. It would be perfect if it had a small outside pocket.




Is the only difference with the neo that the straps are black?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pelagia said:


> Best LC for a travel purse? Suggestions? Thanks!



I will like to suggest three.
~ the large long handle as a carry on tote for plane/on the go. Perfect to hold winter accessories/water/snacks on the go or for shopping! I like to ise my black Planetes. 

~ planetes crossbody. Perfect to safeguard valuables and yet light on the shoulder.

~ le pliage backpack. It looks small but I absolutely adore it as it distributes weight evenly, stores so much and yet super light. 

Hope this helps and I'll love to see what you get.


----------



## Pelagia

frenziedhandbag said:


> I will like to suggest three.
> ~ the large long handle as a carry on tote for plane/on the go. Perfect to hold winter accessories/water/snacks on the go or for shopping! I like to ise my black Planetes.
> 
> ~ planetes crossbody. Perfect to safeguard valuables and yet light on the shoulder.
> 
> ~ le pliage backpack. It looks small but I absolutely adore it as it distributes weight evenly, stores so much and yet super light.
> 
> Hope this helps and I'll love to see what you get.




Thanks! I'm all about LV but I like to travel and really explore where I go so not always the best areas hence why I don't want to carry lv everywhere  plus going to rainy Ireland and want something stylish yet practice that will withstand the rain.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pelagia said:


> Thanks! I'm all about LV but I like to travel and really explore where I go so not always the best areas hence why I don't want to carry lv everywhere  plus going to rainy Ireland and want something stylish yet practice that will withstand the rain.



LC LP suits the bill perfectly! I am eyeing my first large LH LP. Gunmetal is on my wishlist but I must say, I am being swayed by Amethyst just a few days ago, after seeing it on another lady. Which color are you eyeing,  may I ask?


----------



## bakeacookie

Newest Longchamp totes!


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2856519
> 
> 
> Newest Longchamp totes!



Very nice bakeacookie! I have never seen the gray one in person--what does the material feel like?


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> Very nice bakeacookie! I have never seen the gray one in person--what does the material feel like?



Thanks! 

It's like a sweater, those sweatshirt/sweat pants material. It's not lined or coated at all.


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's like a sweater, those sweatshirt/sweat pants material. It's not lined or coated at all.



Ok, thanksthat's what it looks like, but many times the bags seem different in person.


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> Ok, thanksthat's what it looks like, but many times the bags seem different in person.




Definitely surprised me when I picked it up but I liked that it was a completely different material. And the embroidered river is cool.


----------



## Ghettoe

A what's in my bag too.


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2856519
> 
> 
> Newest Longchamp totes!


Congrats on a great haul....enjoy!!!


----------



## neofight

with my small black LP.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

neofight said:


> with my small black LP.



Heart the mini! They store an atrocious amount of things!


----------



## bakeacookie

cheidel said:


> Congrats on a great haul....enjoy!!!




Thanks!


----------



## DivaNC

Ghettoe said:


> A what's in my bag too.
> View attachment 2856564



Love that blue color


----------



## VanillaLV

Picked up a few items on sale at the Longchamp Boutique last weekend. 
My first Le Pliage Cuir in Bilberry (obsessed with purple !!) and in love with the soft leather ! 
A large LH Planetes in black. This was always on my list never bothered to buy it but once I found it they were being discontinued. Had to grab one and a medium LH for my MIL. 
A cute little key/coin pouch needed something a little bit bigger than my LV cles. 
Lastly, picked up the leather cream to protect my Cuir bag hopefully the corners won't rub off.
Think this will be it for now .. Until they have second markdown on prices Lol


----------



## VanillaLV




----------



## goldfish19

VanillaLV said:


> View attachment 2860796




I love the bilberry! May I know how much you got it for? It's a small right? I've seen bilberry and the leather is smooth and soft.


----------



## VanillaLV

goldfish19 said:


> I love the bilberry! May I know how much you got it for? It's a small right? I've seen bilberry and the leather is smooth and soft.




Yes it's the small I got it for 336 Swiss  Francs (around US$329) I live in Switzerland.  
I wanted to get a small black Neo (not on sale) but I'm still 50/50 with the plastic zipper. And since I have several black bags DH suggested I get a different color. Think it will be easy to match with my wardrobe just like my Le Pliage M SH bilberry.


----------



## cheidel

VanillaLV said:


> Picked up a few items on sale at the Longchamp Boutique last weekend.
> My first Le Pliage Cuir in Bilberry (obsessed with purple !!) and in love with the soft leather !
> A large LH Planetes in black. This was always on my list never bothered to buy it but once I found it they were being discontinued. Had to grab one and a medium LH for my MIL.
> A cute little key/coin pouch needed something a little bit bigger than my LV cles.
> Lastly, picked up the leather cream to protect my Cuir bag hopefully the corners won't rub off.
> Think this will be it for now .. Until they have second markdown on prices Lol
> 
> View attachment 2860789


Congrats, all are lovely, and gorgeous bilberry Cuir!  Well.....large black Planetes twins.


----------



## flik

My collection; Large LP in hydrangea & pink candy. Medium LP in paper. Matching accessories in hydrangea & paper. Alas, pix are upside down, once again!!! I guess i need lots more practice.


----------



## cheidel

flik said:


> My collection; Large LP in hydrangea & pink candy. Medium LP in paper. Matching accessories in hydrangea & paper. Alas, pix are upside down, once again!!! I guess i need lots more practice.


Very pretty collection!!


----------



## flik

cheidel said:


> Very pretty collection!!



Thanks, you're sweet to say so. I'm still a newbie compared to you & some of the other ladies here.


----------



## cheidel

flik said:


> Thanks, you're sweet to say so. I'm still a newbie compared to you & some of the other ladies here.


BTW, glad I got a chance to actually see a pic of the Papier color.  Love all your matching small items too!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

flik said:


> My collection; Large LP in hydrangea & pink candy. Medium LP in paper. Matching accessories in hydrangea & paper. Alas, pix are upside down, once again!!! I guess i need lots more practice.



Love  the contrasting colors! Beautiful  family!


----------



## VanillaLV

cheidel said:


> Congrats, all are lovely, and gorgeous bilberry Cuir!  Well.....large black Planetes twins.




Thank you ! Planetes twinsies. I am so tempted to get the mini Planetes in black !!


----------



## flik

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love  the contrasting colors! Beautiful  family!



Thanks so much. I'm a opportunistic collector since I'm *always* on the lookout in Bloomie's clearance section. You never know what you'll find!


----------



## cheidel

flik said:


> Thanks, you're sweet to say so. I'm still a newbie compared to you & some of the other ladies here.




BTW, I'm a semi-newbie, was introduced to Longchamp last summer!


----------



## Classic_Sophie

@flik I loved that paper one! I meant to buy it last summer but never got around to it :/ 
I'm considering buying the mint color now but I don't typically buy from the big box stores - I generally shop at http://www.Whatshebuys.com and http://www.sandspointshop.com and neither of them have it

but I might get a couple other colors anyway before they leave!! What does everyone think of the Candy? is that too bright?


----------



## cheidel

Classic_Sophie said:


> @flik I loved that paper one! I meant to buy it last summer but never got around to it :/
> I'm considering buying the mint color now but I don't typically buy from the big box stores - I generally shop at http://www.Whatshebuys.com and http://www.sandspointshop.com and neither of them have it
> 
> but I might get a couple other colors anyway before they leave!! What does everyone think of the Candy? is that too bright?


 
I saw the Mint on sandspointshop.com included in their 20-40% off sale, going on now.


----------



## Hoya94

flik said:


> My collection; Large LP in hydrangea & pink candy. Medium LP in paper. Matching accessories in hydrangea & paper. Alas, pix are upside down, once again!!! I guess i need lots more practice.




Beautiful!. I'm tempted to get the 2 pinks.  Pink is my signature color!. Lol!


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> I saw the Mint on sandspointshop.com included in their 20-40% off sale, going on now.




I like the mint one too!. Choices, choices...


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> Beautiful!. I'm tempted to get the 2 pinks.  Pink is my signature color!. Lol!


I also just saw the large Pink Candy and Hydrangea LP on bagshop.com on sale for $123!!! (They also have 20% off sales sometimes, and if you sign up for their email you can get 10% off).


----------



## Azmi_lv

My new longchamp .. Sac de voyage in hortensia... Love it!


----------



## Classic_Sophie

cheidel said:


> I saw the Mint on sandspointshop.com included in their 20-40% off sale, going on now.


The large tote? I'll have to check it out! Thanks


----------



## arsetiy

Hii i have 3 LC now...one of my favorites is neo fantasie iron sz  MSH with strap  the other is LM Metal and LP rare purple with butterfly icon 

I will post the picture later


----------



## arsetiy

This is it ...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Azmi_lv said:


> My new longchamp .. Sac de voyage in hortensia... Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862746
> View attachment 2862747



Sooo pretty! Cograts!


----------



## Azmi_lv

T


Glitter_pixie said:


> Sooo pretty! Cograts!



thanks!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

VanillaLV said:


> Picked up a few items on sale at the Longchamp Boutique last weekend.
> My first Le Pliage Cuir in Bilberry (obsessed with purple !!) and in love with the soft leather !
> A large LH Planetes in black. This was always on my list never bothered to buy it but once I found it they were being discontinued. Had to grab one and a medium LH for my MIL.
> A cute little key/coin pouch needed something a little bit bigger than my LV cles.
> Lastly, picked up the leather cream to protect my Cuir bag hopefully the corners won't rub off.
> Think this will be it for now .. Until they have second markdown on prices Lol
> 
> View attachment 2860789



Lovely bags! I also love the Bilberry color. I have been eyeing the Le Pliage Cuir in Bilberry but have been distracted by other bags. 

Great photos!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

VanillaLV said:


> Picked up a few items on sale at the Longchamp Boutique last weekend.
> My first Le Pliage Cuir in Bilberry (obsessed with purple !!) and in love with the soft leather !
> A large LH Planetes in black. This was always on my list never bothered to buy it but once I found it they were being discontinued. Had to grab one and a medium LH for my MIL.
> A cute little key/coin pouch needed something a little bit bigger than my LV cles.
> Lastly, picked up the leather cream to protect my Cuir bag hopefully the corners won't rub off.
> Think this will be it for now .. Until they have second markdown on prices Lol
> 
> View attachment 2860789



Oops! Also love the key/coin pouch!


----------



## cheidel

Azmi_lv said:


> My new longchamp .. Sac de voyage in hortensia... Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862746
> View attachment 2862747


I love it!!!!!  Congrats, very pretty color.  Happy Travels!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2856519
> 
> 
> Newest Longchamp totes!



*bakeacookie*: So nice. I especially like the textured look of the top bag.



neofight said:


> with my small black LP.



*neofight*: I love the little bags! I have one in mint and poppy. They are so comfortable to hold and pack a bunch. It looks great in the black.



flik said:


> My collection; Large LP in hydrangea & pink candy. Medium LP in paper. Matching accessories in hydrangea & paper. Alas, pix are upside down, once again!!! I guess i need lots more practice.



*flik*: Great collection. The upside down photo just made me look at the collection in more detail! : )


----------



## Azmi_lv

cheidel said:


> I love it!!!!!  Congrats, very pretty color.  Happy Travels!!!




Thank you so much! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Azmi_lv

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oops! Also love the key/coin pouch!




Hows the key/cle pouch? Worth it you think??


----------



## flik

Hoya94 said:


> Beautiful!. I'm tempted to get the 2 pinks.  Pink is my signature color!. Lol!



Thanks so much. You are too kind. I just happened upon the Pink Candy LP & couldn't leave it there. It'll be a fun happy summer bag.


----------



## flik

*flik*: Great collection. The upside down photo just made me look at the collection in more detail! : )[/QUOTE]

*@Glitter pixie*: Thanks. I like my bags & I like my bargains! I apologize for the photo.  Looks like I need lots more picture practice!!


----------



## VanillaLV

Azmi_lv said:


> Hows the key/cle pouch? Worth it you think??




For 60 Swiss francs it was a good deal. Needed a small wallet that would fit my cards and cash. The LV cles I have is much smaller and have to fold my bills twice compared to the Longchamp (fold in half) making it more convenient - hope that makes sense. 
The quality of Longchamp leather is excellent have another key pouch used for 2 years straight and it's in great condition.


----------



## VanillaLV

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely bags! I also love the Bilberry color. I have been eyeing the Le Pliage Cuir in Bilberry but have been distracted by other bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Great photos!




Thank you ! Maybe another trip to the boutique and you might take the plunge and buy the bilberry cuir &#128522;


----------



## Hoya94

flik said:


> Thanks so much. You are too kind. I just happened upon the Pink Candy LP & couldn't leave it there. It'll be a fun happy summer bag.




Definitely a happy color!. Enjoy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

VanillaLV said:


> Thank you ! Maybe another trip to the boutique and you might take the plunge and buy the bilberry cuir &#128522;



Ha! If I keep plunging in, I'm gonna drown!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Took these photos a while back and totally forgot to upload...sorry for the crappy quality too.
Should have used my Damier Ebene Neverfull and Large long-handled LM Bronze for a closer match and comparison and will try to do that soon or when time allows.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Old Fuchsia Medium Short-handled nylon pliage and Medium Black pliage cuir


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rx4dsoul said:


> Took these photos a while back and totally forgot to upload...sorry for the crappy quality too.
> Should have used my Damier Ebene Neverfull and Large long-handled LM Bronze for a closer match and comparison and will try to do that soon or when time allows.



What size is the LV DE NF?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Neverfull is in MM size.


----------



## cheidel

rx4dsoul said:


> Took these photos a while back and totally forgot to upload...sorry for the crappy quality too.
> Should have used my Damier Ebene Neverfull and Large long-handled LM Bronze for a closer match and comparison and will try to do that soon or when time allows.


 

Wow, so close in size to NF!  The Fucshia is beautiful, and such a gorgeous Cuir.  Do you find the leather of the Cuir to be very thin?  I have it on my wish list, but not sure about the durability of the leather.  Thx!  p.s.  Have the corners of the LP begun to show wear?


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheidel said:


> Wow, so close in size to NF!  The Fucshia is beautiful, and such a gorgeous Cuir.  Do you find the leather of the Cuir to be very thin?  I have it on my wish list, but not sure about the durability of the leather.  Thx!  p.s.  Have the corners of the LP begun to show wear?



Not thin at all. As for wear, no scuffs or wearing through or breaks in the integrity of the leather. They've become "smooth" / "polished" , as opposed to the somewhat matte-ish feel when new.


----------



## cheidel

rx4dsoul said:


> Not thin at all. As for wear, no scuffs or wearing through or breaks in the integrity of the leather. They've become "smooth" / "polished" , as opposed to the somewhat matte-ish feel when new.


Great to hear.  Thanks!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rx4dsoul said:


> Neverfull is in MM size.



Thanks for letting me know. That helps me with getting the size in my head.


----------



## VanillaLV

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ha! If I keep plunging in, I'm gonna drown!




Hahaha I think we will be drowning with the amount of handbags we own.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rx4dsoul said:


> Not thin at all. As for wear, no scuffs or wearing through or breaks in the integrity of the leather. They've become "smooth" / "polished" , as opposed to the somewhat matte-ish feel when new.



Nice to know. I also hope someday the straps will be adjustable before I can get a Cuir.


----------



## cheidel

SH medium gunmetal "before" and "after monogram"........love it!!!  The SA selected the monogram color which is light beige because it matches the thread on the leather straps and the flap of the bag.  I agreed!!!  I also still have use of the pocket.   Having my LH camel done next!


----------



## Lizzys

cheidel said:


> SH medium gunmetal "before" and "after monogram"........love it!!!  The SA selected the monogram color which is light beige because it matches the thread on the leather straps and the flap of the bag.  I agreed!!!  I also still have use of the pocket.   Having my LH camel done next!


Looks great!  Enjoy it!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> SH medium gunmetal "before" and "after monogram"........love it!!!  The SA selected the monogram color which is light beige because it matches the thread on the leather straps and the flap of the bag.  I agreed!!!  I also still have use of the pocket.   Having my LH camel done next!




Nice!&#128515;


----------



## cheidel

Lizzys said:


> Looks great!  Enjoy it!


 


MahoganyQT said:


> Nice!&#55357;&#56835;


 
Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## klatte

cheidel said:


> SH medium gunmetal "before" and "after monogram"........love it!!!  The SA selected the monogram color which is light beige because it matches the thread on the leather straps and the flap of the bag.  I agreed!!!  I also still have use of the pocket.   Having my LH camel done next!




Fantastic! Looks like a pretty pattern too


----------



## cheidel

klatte said:


> Fantastic! Looks like a pretty pattern too


Thank you very much!  They have so many fonts and designs to choose from, and 110 thread colors!!!  I didn't get the monogram from Sandspoint, Neimans or LC because they only place the initials on the pocket, which restricts use of the pocket, and it takes 2 weeks!  My local store took 1 day, and it only cost $10.00!!!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> SH medium gunmetal "before" and "after monogram"........love it!!!  The SA selected the monogram color which is light beige because it matches the thread on the leather straps and the flap of the bag.  I agreed!!!  I also still have use of the pocket.   Having my LH camel done next!




they did a great job.
you are becoming the Monogram Queen!


----------



## thedseer

cheidel said:


> SH medium gunmetal "before" and "after monogram"........love it!!!  The SA selected the monogram color which is light beige because it matches the thread on the leather straps and the flap of the bag.  I agreed!!!  I also still have use of the pocket.   Having my LH camel done next!



Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> they did a great job.
> you are becoming the Monogram Queen!


Thank you Seton!  I like personalizing some of my bags, actually makes them "one of a kind!"


----------



## cheidel

thedseer said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!!!


----------



## tastangan

cheidel said:


> SH medium gunmetal "before" and "after monogram"........love it!!!  The SA selected the monogram color which is light beige because it matches the thread on the leather straps and the flap of the bag.  I agreed!!!  I also still have use of the pocket.   Having my LH camel done next!




Very nice! Love the font


----------



## cheidel

tastangan said:


> Very nice! Love the font


Thank you very much!


----------



## sandcori

Hi all, 
Just want to share my babies, most of them are in large large long handle where I can put my baby diaper bag organiser there LOL


----------



## MahoganyQT

sandcori said:


> Hi all,
> Just want to share my babies, most of them are in large large long handle where I can put my baby diaper bag organiser there LOL




Nice collection!


----------



## sandcori

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice collection!



Thanks, still saving some wishlist &#128516;


----------



## cheidel

sandcori said:


> Hi all,
> Just want to share my babies, most of them are in large large long handle where I can put my baby diaper bag organiser there LOL


 


Very nice collection, very diverse selection!!!


----------



## tastangan

sandcori said:


> Hi all,
> Just want to share my babies, most of them are in large large long handle where I can put my baby diaper bag organiser there LOL




Nice collection! What is that bag on the top left corner?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> SH medium gunmetal "before" and "after monogram"........love it!!!  The SA selected the monogram color which is light beige because it matches the thread on the leather straps and the flap of the bag.  I agreed!!!  I also still have use of the pocket.   Having my LH camel done next!



Swoon! Ms gunmetal looks absolutely  gorgeous with her new 'tattoo'. I am surely loving her new look! Congrats C! They look well made for each other. I am pretty sure Ms Camel will look just as gorgeous after her 'makeover'!


----------



## mills

cheidel said:


> SH medium gunmetal "before" and "after monogram"........love it!!!  The SA selected the monogram color which is light beige because it matches the thread on the leather straps and the flap of the bag.  I agreed!!!  I also still have use of the pocket.   Having my LH camel done next!



Loving this! She looks very smart indeed!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Swoon! Ms gunmetal looks absolutely  gorgeous with her new 'tattoo'. I am surely loving her new look! Congrats C! They look well made for each other. I am pretty sure Ms Camel will look just as gorgeous after her 'makeover'!


 


mills said:


> Loving this! She looks very smart indeed!


 
Thanks very much ladies!  I am picking up Ms Camel on Saturday after her "makeover!"


----------



## sandcori

tastangan said:


> Nice collection! What is that bag on the top left corner?



Hi, it's a neo shopper in navy blue


----------



## Somerbek

Hello, fellow Longchamp fans! I'm hoping somebody can help me to identify the bag I have, please. I bought it from a Longchamp shop 10 or 11 years ago, and I can't find this design on the Longchamp site now. It's a Le Pliage, but I don't know what the name was for this shape or colour. I'd very much appreciate your expert help with identifying it, please (and I hope this is the right place to ask the question). Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrsMsunshine

Just picked up this new Le Pliage at the Avenues Mall, Kuwait as it was the last piece of the same kind on sale! I got it for more or less 50usd (converted Kuwaiti Dinar)


----------



## cheidel

Beautiful, it's hydrangea soon to be discontinued.


----------



## Lizzys

sandcori said:


> Hi all,
> Just want to share my babies, most of them are in large large long handle where I can put my baby diaper bag organiser there LOL


What a great collection!  I love how you can have nine bags and they don't take much room to store.  Enjoy them!


----------



## Lizzys

mrsMsunshine said:


> Just picked up this new Le Pliage at the Avenues Mall, Kuwait as it was the last piece of the same kind on sale! I got it for more or less 50usd (converted Kuwaiti Dinar)


What a great deal!  It is such a pretty color.  Enjoy!


----------



## misscocktail

mrsMsunshine said:


> Just picked up this new Le Pliage at the Avenues Mall, Kuwait as it was the last piece of the same kind on sale! I got it for more or less 50usd (converted Kuwaiti Dinar)




Bag twins! &#128516;


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Swoon! Ms gunmetal looks absolutely  gorgeous with her new 'tattoo'. I am surely loving her new look! Congrats C! They look well made for each other. I am pretty sure Ms Camel will look just as gorgeous after her 'makeover'!


BTW, I took my camel LH yesterday, they left a message today, it's ready!!!  Didn't get by there today, but plan to pick her up tomorrow!!!  Will post pics after.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> BTW, I took my camel LH yesterday, they left a message today, it's ready!!!  Didn't get by there today, but plan to pick her up tomorrow!!!  Will post pics after.



You know we are all excited!


----------



## thedseer

cheidel said:


> BTW, I took my camel LH yesterday, they left a message today, it's ready!!!  Didn't get by there today, but plan to pick her up tomorrow!!!  Will post pics after.



Yay, can't wait to see!


----------



## Pammy85

Hi,

This is my Longchamp planetes bag and I am so happy is authentic. &#128513;

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/pammy1985/library/?view=recent&page=1

Regards.


----------



## mrsMsunshine

misscocktail said:


> Bag twins! &#128516;




I so love the color but I find the size too big for me. Im 5'4" and I carry a fee things with me all the time but the long handle small size is enough. I got one also in chocolate color!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

Lizzys said:


> What a great deal!  It is such a pretty color.  Enjoy!




Thank you! I find the price reasonable so i got another one in small long handle.


----------



## mrsMsunshine

cheidel said:


> SH medium gunmetal "before" and "after monogram"........love it!!!  The SA selected the monogram color which is light beige because it matches the thread on the leather straps and the flap of the bag.  I agreed!!!  I also still have use of the pocket.   Having my LH camel done next!




Where did you have it monogrammed?


----------



## mrsMsunshine

My LP in small size sitting with my laptop. The size and color of this bag surprised me in so many ways! You'll never really appreciate longchamp le pliage until you have one.


----------



## seton

sandcori said:


> Hi all,
> Just want to share my babies, most of them are in large large long handle where I can put my baby diaper bag organiser there LOL



great collex! 
is your leatha horse charms by Leatherprince or is it DIY?



mrsMsunshine said:


> My LP in small size sitting with my laptop. The size and color of this bag surprised me in so many ways! You'll never really appreciate longchamp le pliage until you have one.


----------



## cheidel

Large LH camel monogram and SH medium gunmetal monogram!!!    The embroidery on the gunmetal matches the thread on the flap and strap of the LP.  The embroidery on the camel matches the leather flap and straps!!!!!


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> Large LH camel monogram and SH medium gunmetal monogram!!!    The embroidery on the gunmetal matches the thread on the flap and strap of the LP.  The embroidery on the camel matches the leather flap and straps!!!!!




Oh wow, looking great! Truly uniquely yours now!


----------



## Chanticleer

Gorgeous!


----------



## mills

cheidel said:


> Large LH camel monogram and SH medium gunmetal monogram!!!    The embroidery on the gunmetal matches the thread on the flap and strap of the LP.  The embroidery on the camel matches the leather flap and straps!!!!!



A gorgeous monogram family, looks great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Large LH camel monogram and SH medium gunmetal monogram!!!    The embroidery on the gunmetal matches the thread on the flap and strap of the LP.  The embroidery on the camel matches the leather flap and straps!!!!!



Absolutely divine C! Excellent choices you've made. They look so gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mrsMsunshine said:


> My LP in small size sitting with my laptop. The size and color of this bag surprised me in so many ways! You'll never really appreciate longchamp



Agree! So simple and yet functional! I guess that's why we all love LC!


----------



## cheidel

mrsMsunshine said:


> Where did you have it monogrammed?


I live in New Orleans, and I had them monogrammed at a local shop.


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Oh wow, looking great! Truly uniquely yours now!


 


Chanticleer said:


> Gorgeous!


 


mills said:


> A gorgeous monogram family, looks great!


 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Absolutely divine C! Excellent choices you've made. They look so gorgeous!


 
Thank you ladies!  I think they did an excellent job!


----------



## cheidel

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my Longchamp planetes bag and I am so happy is authentic. &#128513;
> 
> http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/pammy1985/library/?view=recent&page=1
> 
> Regards.


Very pretty color!


----------



## cheidel

mrsMsunshine said:


> My LP in small size sitting with my laptop. The size and color of this bag surprised me in so many ways! You'll never really appreciate longchamp le pliage until you have one.


Very pretty, enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Absolutely divine C! Excellent choices you've made. They look so gorgeous!


Thank you Frenzie!   BTW, the Noir 1899 is next on my list.  I have something different in mind to personalize it, but not a monogram.


----------



## Pammy85

cheidel said:


> Large LH camel monogram and SH medium gunmetal monogram!!!    The embroidery on the gunmetal matches the thread on the flap and strap of the LP.  The embroidery on the camel matches the leather flap and straps!!!!!



Wow!! Very unique and nice &#128077;


----------



## Pammy85

cheidel said:


> Very pretty color!



Thank you &#128513;


----------



## Pammy85

sandcori said:


> Hi all,
> Just want to share my babies, most of them are in large large long handle where I can put my baby diaper bag organiser there LOL



Wow!! Very cool and nice collection!! I like the top left corner which is blue in Colour and the green and black colour. What are they called?

Regards.


----------



## cheidel

Pammy85 said:


> Wow!! Very unique and nice &#128077;


Thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladies Lcs! Do keep 'em coming!
@sandcori : the Harmonie is an eyecatcher !
@cheidel : monogram customization options on the Pliage are endless...how awesome is that!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Large LH camel monogram and SH medium gunmetal monogram!!!    The embroidery on the gunmetal matches the thread on the flap and strap of the LP.  The embroidery on the camel matches the leather flap and straps!!!!!




Wow! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## cheidel

rx4dsoul said:


> Ladies Lcs! Do keep 'em coming!
> @sandcori : the Harmonie is an eyecatcher !
> @cheidel : monogram customization options on the Pliage are endless...how awesome is that!


I agree, it's awesome!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Wow! They are gorgeous!!


Thank you MQT!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thank you Frenzie!   BTW, the Noir 1899 is next on my list.  I have something different in mind to personalize it, but not a monogram.



I bet that will look stunning! *loveeyes!


----------



## sandcori

Pammy85 said:


> Wow!! Very cool and nice collection!! I like the top left corner which is blue in Colour and the green and black colour. What are they called?
> 
> Regards.



Thanks
The blue is neo shopper in navy blue
The green with black colour is called losange it also available in red


----------



## sandcori

rx4dsoul said:


> Ladies Lcs! Do keep 'em coming!
> @sandcori : the Harmonie is an eyecatcher !
> @cheidel : monogram customization options on the Pliage are endless...how awesome is that!



Thanks
Indeed rx4dsoul, in love with the colour


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> Nylon Le Pliage in Fuchsia , Nylon Le Pliage in Rosalie (brighter, neony) and Le Pliage Cuir in Cyclamen for reference / comparison:





mrsMsunshine said:


> Just picked up this new Le Pliage at the Avenues Mall, Kuwait as it was the last piece of the same kind on sale! I got it for more or less 50usd (converted Kuwaiti Dinar)



@ mrsMsunshine: Gorgeous!
Perhaps other ladies can also contribute to this other thread to showcase all the lovely Pinks Reds and In-betweens ?


----------



## hitt

Late reveal from Longchamp's sale right after Christmas. I didn't realize the free shipping was only available for one day and hesitated on other items that were on sale. The next time I visited I had to have a subtotal of $200 in order to receive free shipping. 

Back to this reveal. I was able to purchase the medium Red LP Cuir from Nordstrom in the middle of last year. I thought it would be nice for it to have a buddy and purchased the clutch.

It turns out since the red were from different seasons(maybe?), the red is slightly different. The clutch is more matte and soft where the bag is a bit more stiff and shinier.


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> Late reveal from Longchamp's sale right after Christmas. I didn't realize the free shipping was only available for one day and hesitated on other items that were on sale. The next time I visited I had to have a subtotal of $200 in order to receive free shipping.
> 
> Back to this reveal. I was able to purchase the medium Red LP Cuir from Nordstrom in the middle of last year. I thought it would be nice for it to have a buddy and purchased the clutch.
> 
> It turns out since the red were from different seasons(maybe?), the red is slightly different. The clutch is more matte and soft where the bag is a bit more stiff and shinier.


Both pieces are gorgeous, and a very pretty red!


----------



## Jck

mrsMsunshine said:


> My LP in small size sitting with my laptop. The size and color of this bag surprised me in so many ways! You'll never really appreciate longchamp le pliage until you have one.




I agree!

Mine are LH large in black, LH medium in petrol green, SH medium in chocolate and SH small in loden green &#128522;


----------



## Desmomd1207

Any boys using longchamp bag??


----------



## Naminami

mrsMsunshine said:


> My LP in small size sitting with my laptop. The size and color of this bag surprised me in so many ways! You'll never really appreciate longchamp le pliage until you have one.



Is it small size with long handle?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> Late reveal from Longchamp's sale right after Christmas. I didn't realize the free shipping was only available for one day and hesitated on other items that were on sale. The next time I visited I had to have a subtotal of $200 in order to receive free shipping.
> 
> Back to this reveal. I was able to purchase the medium Red LP Cuir from Nordstrom in the middle of last year. I thought it would be nice for it to have a buddy and purchased the clutch.
> 
> It turns out since the red were from different seasons(maybe?), the red is slightly different. The clutch is more matte and soft where the bag is a bit more stiff and shinier.



I love both reds and they both look gorgeous to me. Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jck said:


> I agree!
> 
> Mine are LH large in black, LH medium in petrol green, SH medium in chocolate and SH small in loden green ]



Very pretty! I have the SH small too but the tag on mine says it is Fir. Loving them!


----------



## Naminami

This one my lc le foulonne black MLH


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Large LH camel monogram and SH medium gunmetal monogram!!!    The embroidery on the gunmetal matches the thread on the flap and strap of the LP.  The embroidery on the camel matches the leather flap and straps!!!!!



fab color choice, C! 
btw, no need to PM me. I get to the threads when I have the time.



hitt said:


> Late reveal from Longchamp's sale right after Christmas. I didn't realize the free shipping was only available for one day and hesitated on other items that were on sale. The next time I visited I had to have a subtotal of $200 in order to receive free shipping.
> 
> Back to this reveal. I was able to purchase the medium Red LP Cuir from Nordstrom in the middle of last year. I thought it would be nice for it to have a buddy and purchased the clutch.
> 
> It turns out since the red were from different seasons(maybe?), the red is slightly different. The clutch is more matte and soft where the bag is a bit more stiff and shinier.



Looks good. I never get the boxes. Did they give you a dustbag? 




Jck said:


> I agree!
> 
> Mine are LH large in black, LH medium in petrol green, SH medium in chocolate and SH small in loden green &#128522;
> View attachment 2871944



Love the greens especially. Loden is my favorite LC green.





Desmomd1207 said:


> Any boys using longchamp bag??



I'm sure. You should start a thread. 



Naminami said:


> This one my lc le foulonne black MLH




A great reminder to use mine more.


----------



## hitt

seton said:


> fab color choice, C!
> btw, no need to PM me. I get to the threads when I have the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. I never get the boxes. Did they give you a dustbag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the greens especially. Loden is my favorite LC green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure. You should start a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great reminder to use mine more.


Nordstrom included a dustbag for the bag. Longchamp did not include a bag for the clutch. Do they give dustbags for the clutches and accessories(keychains/wallets)?!


----------



## catinthesky

My collection over the years... just returned from a trip and couldn't resist getting the Sarah Morris pink and a neo!


----------



## EGBDF

catinthesky said:


> My collection over the years... just returned from a trip and couldn't resist getting the Sarah Morris pink and a neo!



I love the colors in your collection!


----------



## catinthesky

Thank you


----------



## mrsMsunshine

Naminami said:


> Is it small size with long handle?




Yes dear, small size in long handle. Im 5'4" and I find the large long handle too large for my petite frame. I thought the small size is too small but after putting my usual daily stuff inside, i was surprised it can hold that much!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

I would like to ask everyone what their thoughts are with the limited editions white and black handles (sorry I dont know exactly what they're called). I saw them IRL at the store near my house and I find the yellow with white handles very pretty!


----------



## seton

hitt said:


> Nordstrom included a dustbag for the bag. Longchamp did not include a bag for the clutch. Do they give dustbags for the clutches and accessories(keychains/wallets)?!



Not usually but wallets usually come in a box. I wonder if it's a box or dustbag but not both policy? Some brands are like that.



catinthesky said:


> My collection over the years... just returned from a trip and couldn't resist getting the Sarah Morris pink and a neo!



Lovely additions to your collex. 



mrsMsunshine said:


> I would like to ask everyone what their thoughts are with the limited editions white and black handles (sorry I dont know exactly what they're called). I saw them IRL at the store near my house and I find the yellow with white handles very pretty!




They ARE very pretty. And light colored pliages get grubby-looking very easily. I dont expect these to last forever or even 2 yrs so I dont mind.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> fab color choice, C!
> btw, no need to PM me. I get to the threads when I have the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. I never get the boxes. Did they give you a dustbag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the greens especially. Loden is my favorite LC green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure. You should start a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great reminder to use mine more.


Ok....  Thanks!!!


----------



## cheidel

Jck said:


> I agree!
> 
> Mine are LH large in black, LH medium in petrol green, SH medium in chocolate and SH small in loden green &#128522;
> View attachment 2871944


Very nice collection.  Love that green LM Metal!


----------



## cheidel

catinthesky said:


> My collection over the years... just returned from a trip and couldn't resist getting the Sarah Morris pink and a neo!


Lovely collection, and pretty SM pink!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

mrsMsunshine said:


> I would like to ask everyone what their thoughts are with the limited editions white and black handles (sorry I dont know exactly what they're called). I saw them IRL at the store near my house and I find the yellow with white handles very pretty!


It's the Longchamp Sarah Morris Collection-white and black handles.  I think they are very pretty, and I especially like the royal blue, just wish they were LH.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> SH medium gunmetal "before" and "after monogram"........love it!!! The SA selected the monogram color which is light beige because it matches the thread on the leather straps and the flap of the bag. I agreed!!! I also still have use of the pocket. Having my LH camel done next!


 
The monogram really dresses up these bags. I like it! I also like your elephant bag charm.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> The monogram really dresses up these bags. I like it! I also like your elephant bag charm.


Thank you!  I know Sandspoint and Neiman's also do monogramming on LC bags, but only on the pocket it seems, and you can no longer use the pocket.  Just happy I found another option.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

*hitt:* these are so beautiful and a great match in that there is a subtle difference, which makes for an interesting pair. 

*Jck:* Oh, the greens are dreamy colors...in that I dream about owning a green LP. I especially love the sheen on the green...it's luminous.

*catinthesky:* what a really nice collection...that's so much fun!



hitt said:


> Late reveal from Longchamp's sale right after Christmas. I didn't realize the free shipping was only available for one day and hesitated on other items that were on sale. The next time I visited I had to have a subtotal of $200 in order to receive free shipping.
> 
> Back to this reveal. I was able to purchase the medium Red LP Cuir from Nordstrom in the middle of last year. I thought it would be nice for it to have a buddy and purchased the clutch.
> 
> It turns out since the red were from different seasons(maybe?), the red is slightly different. The clutch is more matte and soft where the bag is a bit more stiff and shinier.


 


Jck said:


> I agree!
> 
> Mine are LH large in black, LH medium in petrol green, SH medium in chocolate and SH small in loden green &#55357;&#56842;
> View attachment 2871944


 


catinthesky said:


> My collection over the years... just returned from a trip and couldn't resist getting the Sarah Morris pink and a neo!


----------



## catinthesky

mrsMsunshine said:


> I would like to ask everyone what their thoughts are with the limited editions white and black handles (sorry I dont know exactly what they're called). I saw them IRL at the store near my house and I find the yellow with white handles very pretty!



They are very very pretty. But it is true that the light colours are not as 'durable' for me at least.. the pink SM I got just a week ago has some small stains now...


----------



## catinthesky

*catinthesky:* what a really nice collection...that's so much fun![/QUOTE]

Thank you


----------



## catinthesky

cheidel said:


> Lovely collection, and pretty SM pink!  Enjoy!



thank you


----------



## catinthesky

Thanks!!


----------



## Naminami

mrsMsunshine said:


> Yes dear, small size in long handle. Im 5'4" and I find the large long handle too large for my petite frame. I thought the small size is too small but after putting my usual daily stuff inside, i was surprised it can hold that much!



Thanks dear


----------



## kifana

Pop of read on my Le Pliage Cuir &#127801;


----------



## cheidel

kifana said:


> View attachment 2874415
> 
> 
> Pop of read on my Le Pliage Cuir &#127801;


Very pretty, love that pop of color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

kifana said:


> View attachment 2874415
> 
> 
> Pop of read on my Le Pliage Cuir &#127801;



That's pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

kifana said:


> View attachment 2874415
> 
> 
> Pop of read on my Le Pliage Cuir &#127801;





cheidel said:


> SH medium gunmetal "before" and "after monogram"........love it!!!  The SA selected the monogram color which is light beige because it matches the thread on the leather straps and the flap of the bag.  I agreed!!!  I also still have use of the pocket.   Having my LH camel done next!



I was wondering...what does the interior look after it has been monogrammed? Can you see the needling inside?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> They ARE very pretty. And light colored pliages get grubby-looking very easily. I dont expect these to last forever or even 2 yrs so I dont mind.



The whole bag gets grubby? I've been wanting to add the Ecru to my collection. I just love the creamy look.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I was wondering...what does the interior look after it has been monogrammed? Can you see the needling inside?


You can see the back or underside of the monogram, but no damage to the interior.  Actually, it's covered by my organizer, so I don't see it.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> The whole bag gets grubby? I've been wanting to add the Ecru to my collection. I just love the creamy look.



I certainly think so. I have Paper, which is close to Ecru. You even stare at it funny and it gets dirt marks.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> I certainly think so. I have Paper, which is close to Ecru. You even stare at it funny and it gets dirt marks.





Oh well, what's a little dirt between friends?


----------



## iya

My gunmetal n burgundy victoire bordeaux large long handle


----------



## crappie

iya said:


> My gunmetal n burgundy victoire bordeaux large long handle



Both are really beautiful!


----------



## Chanticleer

seton said:


> i certainly think so. I have paper, which is close to ecru. You even stare at it funny and it gets dirt marks.




lol!!!!


----------



## cheidel

iya said:


> My gunmetal n burgundy victoire bordeaux large long handle


 


Gorgeous, love both colors!  Hate I missed that season.


----------



## seton

OK, all this talk of Paper is making me take it out tomorrow. 
I will probably pair it with my Kate Spade coat.





iya said:


> My gunmetal n burgundy victoire bordeaux large long handle



Oh, I love the Victoires. Thx for sharing!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> OK, all this talk of Paper is making me take it out tomorrow.
> I will probably pair it with my Kate Spade coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love the Victoires. Thx for sharing!






OMG....beautiful, excellent combination!!!  Love that coat, gorgeous!!!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> OMG....beautiful, excellent combination!!!  Love that coat, gorgeous!!!



thx, GF!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> OK, all this talk of Paper is making me take it out tomorrow.
> I will probably pair it with my Kate Spade coat.



Lovely pair! Is that a leopard scarf or lining in the coat?


----------



## Pammy85

Here is my tiny little longchamp bag:


The longchamp keychain =)


----------



## LVlover13

Pammy85 said:


> Here is my tiny little longchamp bag:
> 
> 
> The longchamp keychain =)




Adorable! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Pammy85

LVlover13 said:


> Adorable! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you!!! &#128513;


----------



## MahoganyQT

Pammy85 said:


> Here is my tiny little longchamp bag:
> 
> 
> The longchamp keychain =)




So cute!


----------



## EGBDF

Pammy85 said:


> Here is my tiny little longchamp bag:
> 
> 
> The longchamp keychain =)



This is so cute!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely pair! Is that a leopard scarf or lining in the coat?




lining of the coat


----------



## Jenniedel

iya said:


> My gunmetal n burgundy victoire bordeaux large long handle



Gorgeous bags!



seton said:


> OK, all this talk of Paper is making me take it out tomorrow.
> I will probably pair it with my Kate Spade coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love the Victoires. Thx for sharing!



Wow, lovely pairing!



Pammy85 said:


> Here is my tiny little longchamp bag:
> 
> 
> The longchamp keychain =)



Very cute! I was tempted to get one but restrained myself.


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> I certainly think so. I have Paper, which is close to Ecru. You even stare at it funny and it gets dirt marks.




I was interested I the ecru too.  Have you seen the beige neo? Looks beautiful, but I don't want it to get dirty like white jeans!&#128563;&#128546;&#128514;&#128557;


----------



## seton

Hoya94 said:


> I was interested I the ecru too.  Have you seen the beige neo? Looks beautiful, but I don't want it to get dirty like white jeans!&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56877;



LOVE the Beige Neo. Looks more elegant than the Beige Plaige. ( It's darker than Ecru. Much. )


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> LOVE the Beige Neo. Looks more elegant than the Beige Plaige. ( It's darker than Ecru. Much. )




That's good to know.  I wonder if Appleguard or scotch guard would keep it safe and clean from the dirty stares?


----------



## cheidel

Pammy85 said:


> Here is my tiny little longchamp bag:
> 
> 
> The longchamp keychain =)


Very pretty, love the color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> That's good to know.  I wonder if Appleguard or scotch guard would keep it safe and clean from the dirty stares?


I sprayed my gunmetal and camel LP with Appleguard, when I first got them over a month ago.  It left no spots, stains or discoloration of any kind.  Although the gunmetal is darker in color, it did no damage to the camel, which I carry often, and so far no stains.


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> I sprayed my gunmetal and camel LP with Appleguard, when I first got them over a month ago.  It left no spots, stains or discoloration of any kind.  Although the gunmetal is darker in color, it did no damage to the camel, which I carry often, and so far no stains.




Thanks for the info Cheidel! So glad to know and your bags look fabulous always so it must have worked!.


----------



## Pammy85

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, love the color!!!



Thank you &#128513;


----------



## Pammy85

Jenniedel said:


> Gorgeous bags!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, lovely pairing!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute! I was tempted to get one but restrained myself.



Hi, I just couldn't resist the cuteness of this keychain so bought one. &#128525;


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> Large LH camel monogram and SH medium gunmetal monogram!!!    The embroidery on the gunmetal matches the thread on the flap and strap of the LP.  The embroidery on the camel matches the leather flap and straps!!!!!


Ooh... they look very nice with the curly font. So classy n really one of a kind now.


----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> OK, all this talk of Paper is making me take it out tomorrow.
> I will probably pair it with my Kate Spade coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love the Victoires. Thx for sharing!


Classy combo!


----------



## SofiaC

hitt said:


> Late reveal from Longchamp's sale right after Christmas. I didn't realize the free shipping was only available for one day and hesitated on other items that were on sale. The next time I visited I had to have a subtotal of $200 in order to receive free shipping.
> 
> Back to this reveal. I was able to purchase the medium Red LP Cuir from Nordstrom in the middle of last year. I thought it would be nice for it to have a buddy and purchased the clutch.
> 
> It turns out since the red were from different seasons(maybe?), the red is slightly different. The clutch is more matte and soft where the bag is a bit more stiff and shinier.


Really pretty red on both. Makes me want to add a red Cuir to my collection. Too many enablers here. Not good


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Yah!

My LH Le Pliage 1899 in gunmetal arrived last night. Love the color.

I'm so addicted to LC!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yah!
> 
> My LH Le Pliage 1899 in gunmetal arrived last night. Love the color.
> 
> I'm so addicted to LC!
> 
> View attachment 2878857
> 
> View attachment 2878858




great neutral! you are our action stah here!


----------



## Hoya94

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yah!
> 
> My LH Le Pliage 1899 in gunmetal arrived last night. Love the color.
> 
> I'm so addicted to LC!
> 
> View attachment 2878857
> 
> View attachment 2878858




Looks great! Fabulous bag and fabulous model! &#128521;


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Ooh... they look very nice with the curly font. So classy n really one of a kind now.


 
Thank you very much!  I have received lots of compliments when I carry them.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yah!
> 
> My LH Le Pliage 1899 in gunmetal arrived last night. Love the color.
> 
> I'm so addicted to LC!
> 
> View attachment 2878857
> 
> View attachment 2878858




Yay!!!!!  Congrats, and it looks great on you.  I knew you would love it....bag twins!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> great neutral! you are our action stah here!



*seton*: Ha! Not so sure about being an action star but it sure is fun to post the mod shots.    Funny, when I tried her on, I thought exactly the same thing about the gunmetal being a great neutral.



Hoya94 said:


> Looks great! Fabulous bag and fabulous model! &#128521;



*Hoya94*: Ah thanks! 



cheidel said:


> Yay!!!!!  Congrats, and it looks great on you.  I knew you would love it....bag twins!!!



*cheidel* Bag twins is right! You're such an enabler. :


----------



## klatte

So happy to get my hands on the Miyajima limited edition LP during my most recent trip to Japan


----------



## EGBDF

klatte said:


> So happy to get my hands on the Miyajima limited edition LP during my most recent trip to Japan
> View attachment 2879533



Very nice!


----------



## hitt

klatte said:


> So happy to get my hands on the Miyajima limited edition LP during my most recent trip to Japan
> View attachment 2879533


What a wonderful find!


----------



## farris2

Just got my 1st! It was on BO


----------



## farris2

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yah!
> 
> My LH Le Pliage 1899 in gunmetal arrived last night. Love the color.
> 
> I'm so addicted to LC!
> 
> View attachment 2878857
> 
> View attachment 2878858



That color is on my radar. Love it.


----------



## cheidel

klatte said:


> So happy to get my hands on the Miyajima limited edition LP during my most recent trip to Japan
> View attachment 2879533


Lovely, and such a great find!  Love the color!


----------



## cheidel

farris2 said:


> Just got my 1st! It was on BO
> View attachment 2879789


----------



## MahoganyQT

farris2 said:


> Just got my 1st! It was on BO
> View attachment 2879789


----------



## lee_dya

Just got my longchamp le pliage medium tote in amethyst! I'm so surprised that my bag is actually made in France!!


----------



## Hoya94

lee_dya said:


> Just got my longchamp le pliage medium tote in amethyst! I'm so surprised that my bag is actually made in France!!




Beautiful color! Where did you buy it from?


----------



## seton

klatte said:


> So happy to get my hands on the Miyajima limited edition LP during my most recent trip to Japan
> View attachment 2879533



congrats! 
adorable pic. too.






lee_dya said:


> Just got my longchamp le pliage medium tote in amethyst! I'm so surprised that my bag is actually made in France!!




congrats! 
I did notice that a lot of Amys this season were MIF.


----------



## lee_dya

Hoya94 said:


> Beautiful color! Where did you buy it from?


Thanks! I ordered it from Saks, but not sure if they still have this colour in stock, last time I checked again it was sold out.


----------



## lee_dya

seton said:


> congrats!
> adorable pic. too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!
> I did notice that a lot of Amys this season were MIF.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

lee_dya said:


> Just got my longchamp le pliage medium tote in amethyst! I'm so surprised that my bag is actually made in France!!


Congrats, such a pretty color....enjoy!!!


----------



## vanillasky012

klatte said:


> So happy to get my hands on the Miyajima limited edition LP during my most recent trip to Japan
> View attachment 2879533



Congrats!! It's lovely! Love the color as well


----------



## Glitter_pixie

klatte said:


> So happy to get my hands on the Miyajima limited edition LP during my most recent trip to Japan
> View attachment 2879533



That's so pretty! Congratulations on a great bag.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

*farris2*: Thanks! I love the gunmetal. It's a perfect color.

Congratulations on your first; great color choice. LC is addictive!



farris2 said:


> Just got my 1st! It was on BO
> View attachment 2879789


----------



## klatte

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yah!
> 
> My LH Le Pliage 1899 in gunmetal arrived last night. Love the color.
> 
> I'm so addicted to LC!
> 
> View attachment 2878857
> 
> View attachment 2878858




Lovely versatile color! Yes LC is very addictive &#128556;


----------



## klatte

farris2 said:


> Just got my 1st! It was on BO
> View attachment 2879789


----------



## klatte

Thanks EGBDF, hitt, cheidel, seton, vanillasky012, Glitter_pixie! I absolutely love the Miyajima LP


----------



## klatte

lee_dya said:


> Just got my longchamp le pliage medium tote in amethyst! I'm so surprised that my bag is actually made in France!!




Congrats!!


----------



## Jenniedel

klatte said:


> So happy to get my hands on the Miyajima limited edition LP during my most recent trip to Japan
> View attachment 2879533



Lovely bag & nice pic! 



farris2 said:


> Just got my 1st! It was on BO
> View attachment 2879789


----------



## sandcori

I just recently in love with this lc pantheres lagoon, it's my 2nd in short handle and 1st lc with canvas materials &#128525;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

sandcori said:


> I just recently in love with this lc pantheres lagoon, it's my 2nd in short handle and 1st lc with canvas materials &#128525;



Oh how pretty! I came across some canvas bags at the LC outlet in NY and was intrigued. I think this is a great choice. Congrats!


----------



## sandcori

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh how pretty! I came across some canvas bags at the LC outlet in NY and was intrigued. I think this is a great choice. Congrats!



Thanks &#9786;


----------



## cheidel

sandcori said:


> I just recently in love with this lc pantheres lagoon, it's my 2nd in short handle and 1st lc with canvas materials &#128525;


Oh, it's gorgeous, love the color!!!!


----------



## klatte

sandcori said:


> I just recently in love with this lc pantheres lagoon, it's my 2nd in short handle and 1st lc with canvas materials &#128525;




So fun and pretty


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Here are some goodies I picked up during my recent trip to the Longchamp shop at the Woodbury Commons. There were lots of SLGs that I passed on this visit. Maybe next time.




From top to bottom:

I found one of the Orange LH 1899s! It's definitely lighter in color than the poppy. This one says it was made in China.

The middle is a gold metal that I've been wanting for some time. This one is made in France.

The bottom is my first Planete. It's very tiny, smaller than the regular small Le Pliage. This will be my choice when only carrying a small wallet and small toiletries pouch. This bag was also made in France.

Here are a few close up shots:


----------



## mtstmichel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here are some goodies I picked up during my recent trip to the Longchamp shop at the Woodbury Commons. There were lots of SLGs that I passed on this visit. Maybe next time.
> 
> View attachment 2882959
> 
> 
> From top to bottom:
> 
> I found one of the Orange LH 1899s! It's definitely lighter in color than the poppy. This one says it was made in China.
> 
> The middle is a gold metal that I've been wanting for some time. This one is made in France.
> 
> The bottom is my first Planete. It's very tiny, smaller than the regular small Le Pliage. This will be my choice when only carrying a small wallet and small toiletries pouch. This bag was also made in France.
> 
> Here are a few close up shots:
> 
> View attachment 2882965
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882966



Great finds! I had no idea that there is a LC outlet at Woodbury. Now I will make a trip there soon.


----------



## Hoya94

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here are some goodies I picked up during my recent trip to the Longchamp shop at the Woodbury Commons. There were lots of SLGs that I passed on this visit. Maybe next time.
> 
> View attachment 2882959
> 
> 
> From top to bottom:
> 
> I found one of the Orange LH 1899s! It's definitely lighter in color than the poppy. This one says it was made in China.
> 
> The middle is a gold metal that I've been wanting for some time. This one is made in France.
> 
> The bottom is my first Planete. It's very tiny, smaller than the regular small Le Pliage. This will be my choice when only carrying a small wallet and small toiletries pouch. This bag was also made in France.
> 
> Here are a few close up shots:
> 
> View attachment 2882965
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882966




That's the Orange 1899 I have! We are bag twins!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here are some goodies I picked up during my recent trip to the Longchamp shop at the Woodbury Commons. There were lots of SLGs that I passed on this visit. Maybe next time.
> 
> View attachment 2882959
> 
> 
> From top to bottom:
> 
> I found one of the Orange LH 1899s! It's definitely lighter in color than the poppy. This one says it was made in China.
> 
> The middle is a gold metal that I've been wanting for some time. This one is made in France.
> 
> The bottom is my first Planete. It's very tiny, smaller than the regular small Le Pliage. This will be my choice when only carrying a small wallet and small toiletries pouch. This bag was also made in France.
> 
> Here are a few close up shots:
> 
> View attachment 2882965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882966








Woohoo, great choices!!!  All are lovely, I have the LM Metal in gold, and I love it.  Mine is MIF also.  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mtstmichel said:


> Great finds! I had no idea that there is a LC outlet at Woodbury. Now I will make a trip there soon.





Hoya94 said:


> That's the Orange 1899 I have! We are bag twins!





cheidel said:


> Woohoo, great choices!!!  All are lovely, I have the LM Metal in gold, and I love it.  Mine is MIF also.  Enjoy!!!!!



*mtstmichel*: Thank you! I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at the outlet. They also carry a small assortment of clothing and shoes. 

*Hoya94*: Yah! It's a hit with me! I think I'll be wearing this one soon. 

*cheidel*: Thanks! When I saw the gold,  I remembered seeing yours on tPF and loving it!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> *mtstmichel*: Thank you! I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at the outlet. They also carry a small assortment of clothing and shoes.
> 
> *Hoya94*: Yah! It's a hit with me! I think I'll be wearing this one soon.
> 
> *cheidel*: Thanks! When I saw the gold,  I remembered seeing yours on tPF and loving it!


Thanks, and I am sure you will love and enjoy yours.  I love it so much, I am now considering getting the black LM Metal before they are all gone!


----------



## seton

sandcori said:


> I just recently in love with this lc pantheres lagoon, it's my 2nd in short handle and 1st lc with canvas materials &#128525;



I have a Coral Pantheres and theyre a lotta fun!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Here are some goodies I picked up during my recent trip to the Longchamp shop at the Woodbury Commons. There were lots of SLGs that I passed on this visit. Maybe next time.
> 
> View attachment 2882959
> 
> 
> From top to bottom:
> 
> I found one of the Orange LH 1899s! It's definitely lighter in color than the poppy. This one says it was made in China.
> 
> The middle is a gold metal that I've been wanting for some time. This one is made in France.
> 
> The bottom is my first Planete. It's very tiny, smaller than the regular small Le Pliage. This will be my choice when only carrying a small wallet and small toiletries pouch. This bag was also made in France.
> 
> Here are a few close up shots:
> 
> View attachment 2882965
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882966



Great haul!
Next time you are there, can you take a pic of the pouch selection? Would appreciate it.


----------



## Somerbek

Somerbek said:


> Hello, fellow Longchamp fans! I'm hoping somebody can help me to identify the bag I have, please. I bought it from a Longchamp shop 10 or 11 years ago, and I can't find this design on the Longchamp site now. It's a Le Pliage, but I don't know what the name was for this shape or colour. I'd very much appreciate your expert help with identifying it, please (and I hope this is the right place to ask the question). Thanks in advance.


Hello, Team Longchamp! I've been trying to get more information on one  of the Longchamp bags I own. I asked about it earlier in this thread with no luck - I appreciate of course that there's a lot going on. I also sent photos and details to Longchamp customer services in the UK, and they were so helpful. So I thought I'd pass on their reply, in case anyone here was wondering about the bag. The answer is:

"Following your request, the model on the image is the Planètes Crossbody bag which dimensions are 27x32x09 cm. Its colour name is Teck and its reference is 2441002211. The last collection for this model was the Fall 2004."

So I guess at some point the Planètes Crossbody was redesigned to the more familiar format, with the long side of the rectangle going horizontally rather than vertically. I'm wondering now how many others like mine are in circulation!

(Trying to add the photos again, but I've forgotten how I did it. D'oh!)


----------



## Somerbek

Here it is: the Planètes Crossbody in Teck.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> I have a Coral Pantheres and theyre a lotta fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Great haul!
> Next time you are there, can you take a pic of the pouch selection? Would appreciate it.




I will surely try. Was bummed that I didn't think so before hand. I was overwhelmed by all the gorgeous eye candy! Lol.


----------



## Hoya94

Somerbek said:


> Here it is: the Planètes Crossbody in Teck.




Lovely bag! How much can you fit in it? Is the color black or dark chocolate? &#9786;


----------



## seton

Somerbek said:


> Hello, Team Longchamp! I've been trying to get more information on one  of the Longchamp bags I own. I asked about it earlier in this thread with no luck - I appreciate of course that there's a lot going on. I also sent photos and details to Longchamp customer services in the UK, and they were so helpful. So I thought I'd pass on their reply, in case anyone here was wondering about the bag. The answer is:
> 
> "Following your request, the model on the image is the Planètes Crossbody bag which dimensions are 27x32x09 cm. Its colour name is Teck and its reference is 2441002211. The last collection for this model was the Fall 2004."
> 
> So I guess at some point the Planètes Crossbody was redesigned to the more familiar format, with the long side of the rectangle going horizontally rather than vertically. I'm wondering now how many others like mine are in circulation!
> 
> (Trying to add the photos again, but I've forgotten how I did it. D'oh!)




Thx for the followup. It's always best to go to the source.


----------



## Somerbek

Hoya94 said:


> Lovely bag! How much can you fit in it? Is the color black or dark chocolate? &#9786;



It is indeed lovely. It holds a surprising amount; the gusset is wider than the newer version, which helps. The colour is a deep, glossy chestnut brown; beautiful. "Teck" is French for teak, but it's a much darker brown than teak wood - more of a mahogany.



seton said:


> Thx for the followup. It's always best to go to the source.



Thanks. I wasn't sure whether I'd get any joy from Longchamp, but they were great.


----------



## ca282923

I love longchamp bags. I started collecting them now. Cant wait to have different ones but only authentic lc &#128512;


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I love how easy they are to store too! Love how they don't take up much room at all.


----------



## Pammy85

sandcori said:


> I just recently in love with this lc pantheres lagoon, it's my 2nd in short handle and 1st lc with canvas materials &#128525;


 
the longchamp bag looks so pretty, the colour is nice =)


----------



## swdl

Hi! 
Let me share my little collection 




[URL=http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=505817Lccollection002.jpg]img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_505817Lccollection002.jpg

img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_898607Lccollection006.jpg

img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_222273Lccollection011.jpg


----------



## misscocktail

swdl said:


> Hi!
> Let me share my little collection
> img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_534092Lccollection001.jpg
> 
> img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_505817Lccollection002.jpg
> 
> img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_898607Lccollection006.jpg
> 
> img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_222273Lccollection011.jpg




It looks really nice as far as I can see... Could you upload them again in better format?


----------



## swdl

misscocktail said:


> It looks really nice as far as I can see... Could you upload them again in better format?


Thanks! I don't know how to do but i will try


----------



## seton

swdl said:


> Hi!
> Let me share my little collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_505817Lccollection002.jpg
> 
> img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_898607Lccollection006.jpg
> 
> img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_222273Lccollection011.jpg




fab collex! 

and welcome to TPF. I look forward to more posts from you.


----------



## Esquared72

Figured it was time for a collection shot. Not pictured are my Pouchette in Pink, my Foulonne keychain in Duck Blue, and my Pouchette in Black (just ordered from Nordstrom - should be here soon!)

Next on my list is a zip-around wallet - not sure yet which one to get!


----------



## seton

eehlers said:


> Figured it was time for a collection shot. Not pictured are my Pouchette in Pink, my Foulonne keychain in Duck Blue, and my Pouchette in Black (just ordered from Nordstrom - should be here soon!)
> 
> Next on my list is a zip-around wallet - not sure yet which one to get!



amazing collex! thx for sharing.


----------



## Esquared72

seton said:


> amazing collex! thx for sharing.



Thank you!  LC is a bit like Lays Potato Chips - can't have just one.


----------



## cheidel

swdl said:


> Hi!
> Let me share my little collection
> img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_534092Lccollection001.jpg</a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=534092Lccollection001.jpg" target="_blank">img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_505817Lccollection002.jpg
> 
> img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_898607Lccollection006.jpg
> 
> img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_222273Lccollection011.jpg




Very lovely collection!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Figured it was time for a collection shot. Not pictured are my Pouchette in Pink, my Foulonne keychain in Duck Blue, and my Pouchette in Black (just ordered from Nordstrom - should be here soon!)
> 
> Next on my list is a zip-around wallet - not sure yet which one to get!




Beautiful Collection.....!!!!!!!  Love the Cuir!!!


----------



## swdl

cheidel said:


> Very lovely collection!


Thanks


----------



## misscocktail

eehlers said:


> Figured it was time for a collection shot. Not pictured are my Pouchette in Pink, my Foulonne keychain in Duck Blue, and my Pouchette in Black (just ordered from Nordstrom - should be here soon!)
> 
> Next on my list is a zip-around wallet - not sure yet which one to get!




Wow! You have the best of every line! Beautiful!


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> Beautiful Collection.....!!!!!!!  Love the Cuir!!!







misscocktail said:


> Wow! You have the best of every line! Beautiful!




Thank you! Longchamp is, by far, my favorite brand. &#128512;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

swdl said:


> Hi!
> Let me share my little collection



That's not so little! 

What a very nice and varied collection.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Figured it was time for a collection shot. Not pictured are my Pouchette in Pink, my Foulonne keychain in Duck Blue, and my Pouchette in Black (just ordered from Nordstrom - should be here soon!)
> 
> Next on my list is a zip-around wallet - not sure yet which one to get!



Thanks for sharing eehlers! The LP in the first row on the left side...is that the taupe color?

(I've been admiring your other collections of bags and SLGs. I had a rough Friday at work and when I was done for the day, I relaxed and took a look at some member's collections and thought yours was so beautiful and varied. Yours has inspired me to start posting my own collections.)


----------



## Esquared72

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks for sharing eehlers! The LP in the first row on the left side...is that the taupe color?
> 
> (I've been admiring your other collections of bags and SLGs. I had a rough Friday at work and when I was done for the day, I relaxed and took a look at some member's collections and thought yours was so beautiful and varied. Yours has inspired me to start posting my own collections.)




That's actually my Mini in Camel...loooove that color.  And thank you so much for your kind words about my collection.  I really need to focus on narrowing it down some, to be honest. But I am such a sucker for a purity bag or wallet. &#128521;

Can't wait to see your collection!


----------



## dreva

My currently daily bag for this week &#128522;
Medium short handle lepliage pink, and my just-finished-knitted longchamp bagcharm &#128516;


----------



## dreva

eehlers said:


> Thank you!  LC is a bit like Lays Potato Chips - can't have just one.



So true! &#128516;&#128514; what a wonderfull collection btw, love your quadri &#128522;


----------



## mtstmichel

dreva said:


> My currently daily bag for this week &#128522;
> Medium short handle lepliage pink, and my just-finished-knitted longchamp bagcharm &#128516;



What a cute bag charm!! You made it yourself?


----------



## vanillasky012

eehlers said:


> Figured it was time for a collection shot. Not pictured are my Pouchette in Pink, my Foulonne keychain in Duck Blue, and my Pouchette in Black (just ordered from Nordstrom - should be here soon!)
> 
> Next on my list is a zip-around wallet - not sure yet which one to get!



Lovely collection!!


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Figured it was time for a collection shot. Not pictured are my Pouchette in Pink, my Foulonne keychain in Duck Blue, and my Pouchette in Black (just ordered from Nordstrom - should be here soon!)
> 
> Next on my list is a zip-around wallet - not sure yet which one to get!


Love your collection and choice in colors. Looks like a good variety.


----------



## seton

dreva said:


> My currently daily bag for this week &#128522;
> Medium short handle lepliage pink, and my just-finished-knitted longchamp bagcharm &#128516;



Your knitted charm is so clever. You are talented!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

dreva said:


> My currently daily bag for this week &#128522;
> Medium short handle lepliage pink, and my just-finished-knitted longchamp bagcharm &#128516;



Love all of it. Love the warm pinkness.


----------



## Pammy85

dreva said:


> My currently daily bag for this week &#128522;
> Medium short handle lepliage pink, and my just-finished-knitted longchamp bagcharm &#128516;



Hi, I love your bag charm. It is so cute, the colour of the charm matches your bag. Very nice!! &#128077;&#128522;


----------



## vanillasky012

dreva said:


> My currently daily bag for this week &#128522;
> Medium short handle lepliage pink, and my just-finished-knitted longchamp bagcharm &#128516;



Wow so creative! It's pretty


----------



## collegechic

Does anyone have a comparison of the le pilage oranges? I'm interested in this season's poppy but I'm afraid it will be too dark/red. I fell in love with the Sarah Morris orange but the white lining was a deal breaker


----------



## Pammy85

sandcori said:


> Hi all,
> Just want to share my babies, most of them are in large large long handle where I can put my baby diaper bag organiser there LOL


 
Hi,


your longchamp le pliage losange looks so tempting that I have bought 1 for myself but is red in colour. Here is my collection of longchamp. currently have 2, looking for le pliage neo long handle. =)


regards.


----------



## misscocktail

collegechic said:


> Does anyone have a comparison of the le pilage oranges? I'm interested in this season's poppy but I'm afraid it will be too dark/red. I fell in love with the Sarah Morris orange but the white lining was a deal breaker




Hi there! I don't own a red or orange pliage but I went to the store this week and considered both. The regular red pliage is kind of a brownish-brick red. It depends on the lighting for it to appear true deep red. The I saw the pliage neo (with strap) and that is more orange. Not exactly true orange but red with a very strong orange undertone. It looked more of a summer colour to me.


----------



## Shopzaholic

My lovely LCs


----------



## Shopzaholic

Still waiting on some LCs I ordered recently:

LP MSH in orange
LP MSH in coral red
LP Besace Messenger in graphite
LP Cage Aux Oiseaux in both lagoon and pale pink


----------



## EGBDF

Shopzaholic said:


> My lovely LCs



Great collection!


----------



## Shopzaholic

EGBDF said:


> Great collection!


Thank you!


----------



## collegechic

misscocktail said:


> Hi there! I don't own a red or orange pliage but I went to the store this week and considered both. The regular red pliage is kind of a brownish-brick red. It depends on the lighting for it to appear true deep red. The I saw the pliage neo (with strap) and that is more orange. Not exactly true orange but red with a very strong orange undertone. It looked more of a summer colour to me.


Thanks! I went to one store and they didn't have the poppy or SM sadly. Yeah I think the pilage neo is darker than the poppy but I can't be 100% sure of that. I love orange and was trying to find a year round orange shade and was trying to see if I should go to the secondary market for the mandarin color but they look different in each listing I see


----------



## seton

collegechic said:


> Thanks! I went to one store and they didn't have the poppy or SM sadly. Yeah I think the pilage neo is darker than the poppy but I can't be 100% sure of that. I love orange and was trying to find a year round orange shade and was trying to see if I should go to the secondary market for the mandarin color but they look different in each listing I see




there is a new neo called Clementine.

official Mandarin LP had a white lining which u say is a dealbreaker so i really dont understand what u are looking for.


----------



## seton

Shopzaholic said:


> My lovely LCs



amazing collex. so glad you joined us.


----------



## swdl

cheidel said:


> Very lovely collection!


thanks


----------



## MahoganyQT

Shopzaholic said:


> My lovely LCs




Nice!!


----------



## sandcori

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> your longchamp le pliage losange looks so tempting that I have bought 1 for myself but is red in colour. Here is my collection of longchamp. currently have 2, looking for le pliage neo long handle. =)
> 
> 
> regards.



Hi Pammy,
Nice red collection &#128518;


----------



## Pammy85

sandcori said:


> Hi Pammy,
> Nice red collection &#128518;



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## bakeacookie

My tote and suitcase.


----------



## Shopzaholic

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shopzaholic

seton said:


> amazing collex. so glad you joined us.


Thank you! Finally found the time to take some pictures and officially joined tpf


----------



## MahoganyQT

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2894305
> 
> My tote and suitcase.




Lovely!!!


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> there is a new neo called Clementine.
> 
> official Mandarin LP had a white lining which u say is a dealbreaker so i really dont understand what u are looking for.



Wow, what a lovely rainbow of colors!


----------



## misscocktail

Such lovely collections ladies, congrats to all of you! I'll post my collection later today, stay tuned...&#128521;


----------



## collegechic

seton said:


> there is a new neo called Clementine.
> 
> official Mandarin LP had a white lining which u say is a dealbreaker so i really dont understand what u are looking for.


Thank you for the image it is very helpful, I did not know the mandarin had the white lining as pictures I found were of the bag stuffed the color difference in pictures might have been fake bags? The poppy has the brown lining to the best of my knowledge


----------



## seton

collegechic said:


> Thank you for the image it is very helpful, I did not know the mandarin had the white lining as pictures I found were of the bag stuffed the color difference in pictures might have been fake bags? The poppy has the brown lining to the best of my knowledge



Yes, Mandarin has a white lining. In LPs,  Poppy and Parika are the only oranges w/ a tan lining. You can always go Planetes and Neos which have a corresponding color lining.






bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2894305
> 
> My tote and suitcase.




Yay! You got it! Congrats!


----------



## dreva

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2894305
> 
> My tote and suitcase.




Oh, how i love your suitcase.. Beautiful! &#128188;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## dreva

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love all of it. Love the warm pinkness.



Thankyouuu &#128153; cuteness overload in pink, even my bed cover is pink! Lol



seton said:


> Your knitted charm is so clever. You are talented!


Thankyou &#128153; i'm really a beginner though..


----------



## dreva

vanillasky012 said:


> Wow so creative! It's pretty






Pammy85 said:


> Hi, I love your bag charm. It is so cute, the colour of the charm matches your bag. Very nice!! &#128077;&#128522;


 Thanks all i am trying to make other colors to match my lp.. Thankyou for your compliment


----------



## misscocktail

dreva said:


> Thanks all i am trying to make other colors to match my lp.. Thankyou for your compliment




It's indeed adorable! I was playing with the same idea, making my own bag charms. Now that I saw yours I'm convinced. Been working on a flower charm. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## cheidel

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> your longchamp le pliage losange looks so tempting that I have bought 1 for myself but is red in colour. Here is my collection of longchamp. currently have 2, looking for le pliage neo long handle. =)
> 
> 
> regards.




Beautiful....love the colors!


----------



## cheidel

Shopzaholic said:


> My lovely LCs




Gorgeous collection!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2894305
> 
> My tote and suitcase.


 
Wow, lovely, and they look great together!!!!


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2894305
> 
> My tote and suitcase.


 


Is that Bilberry and Hydrangea?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2894305
> 
> My tote and suitcase.




I bet you look fantastic when traveling with that ensemble. Very nice!


----------



## bakeacookie

MahoganyQT said:


> Lovely!!!




Thanks!



seton said:


> Yes, Mandarin has a white lining. In LPs,  Poppy and Parika are the only oranges w/ a tan lining. You can always go Planetes and Neos which have a corresponding color lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! You got it! Congrats!




I know! So happy I have it!



dreva said:


> Oh, how i love your suitcase.. Beautiful! &#128188;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Thank you! 



cheidel said:


> Wow, lovely, and they look great together!!!!



Thanks! 



cheidel said:


> Is that Bilberry and Hydrangea?




The tote is bilberry, but the tag from Nordstrom Rack says fuchsia. It's the pink from last season that went on sale after Christmas. That color. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> I bet you look fantastic when traveling with that ensemble. Very nice!



Haha thanks! 

I'll have to post DBFs set. He has a matching suitcase and boarding bag.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> there is a new neo called Clementine.
> 
> official Mandarin LP had a white lining which u say is a dealbreaker so i really dont understand what u are looking for.




seton, where did you come across all those colors of the LePliages? I'm so new to LC and was wondering what colors are available and from seasons past. I assume the LC website only shows the current season colors. 

Thank you for posting that photo.


----------



## bakeacookie

Here's mine with DBFs. He got both of his during the last sale. Then he got mine at Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2895386
> 
> 
> Here's mine with DBFs. He got both of his during the last sale. Then he got mine at Nordstrom Rack.



Great colors! I have never seen the luggage-what is it like? Does it fold flat? And I'm assuming it's not for use as checked baggage?


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> Great colors! I have never seen the luggage-what is it like? Does it fold flat? And I'm assuming it's not for use as checked baggage?




It doesn't fold flat, but it compresses a lot. It fits in the carry on bins and easily fits up top in US domestic and BA flights, as far as we've tried. 

It unzips in the middle, the top half has a zippered compartment, the bottom half has the strap that holds  down stuff. But that half also holds the handle, which takes up a lot of the bottom part. Plus that bottom half is padded, and has the most side structure, especially at the corners. The top half is mostly unstructured minus the corners.


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2895386
> 
> 
> Here's mine with DBFs. He got both of his during the last sale. Then he got mine at Nordstrom Rack.


Both sets are very nice, way to travel in style!!!!


----------



## cheidel

dreva said:


> My currently daily bag for this week &#128522;
> Medium short handle lepliage pink, and my just-finished-knitted longchamp bagcharm &#128516;


Love the LP color, and the knitted charm is adorable....great job!!!


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2895386
> 
> 
> Here's mine with DBFs. He got both of his during the last sale. Then he got mine at Nordstrom Rack.



Very cool! $150 is an amazing deal on those.

I looked at them during the LC sale but the cover over half of the suitcase kinda bugged. One of my Tumi is like that and it's like my least favorite piece of luggage. Still, I wouldnt have been able to resist at that price.


----------



## dreva

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2895386
> 
> 
> Here's mine with DBFs. He got both of his during the last sale. Then he got mine at Nordstrom Rack.



I am drooling over your hers-his cabin luggage.. &#128153;&#128151;

Anyhow, how will they shape when empty? I mean can it goes flat?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2895386
> 
> 
> Here's mine with DBFs. He got both of his during the last sale. Then he got mine at Nordstrom Rack.



Talk about traveling in style. So cool that your DBF also likes LC!


----------



## bakeacookie

dreva said:


> I am drooling over your hers-his cabin luggage.. &#128153;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, how will they shape when empty? I mean can it goes flat?




Top half can compress to the bottom half when empty,  but it can't go completely flat because of the edges are rigid. So to store it it doesn't take much space in the closet like a typical suitcase.


----------



## bakeacookie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Talk about traveling in style. So cool that your DBF also likes LC!




When he discovered the travel bags he had been wanting one, it just took a matter of necessity and a great sale. Lol. 
I should gift him a messenger bag.


----------



## Pammy85

cheidel said:


> Beautiful....love the colors!



Thanks!!! &#128513;&#128522;


----------



## libertygirl

Just purchased my very first Longchamp! My mother is already on her third so I thought it was about time I joined the party... 

I intended this as a summer bag for travelling but I love the colour so much that I've already taken her out for a spin (even though it's the dead of winter in London... )


----------



## Mariapia

libertygirl said:


> Just purchased my very first Longchamp! My mother is already on her third so I thought it was about time I joined the party...
> 
> 
> 
> I intended this as a summer bag for travelling but I love the colour so much that I've already taken her out for a spin (even though it's the dead of winter in London... )




Great colour, libertygirl! It brightens up any winter day!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## EGBDF

libertygirl said:


> Just purchased my very first Longchamp! My mother is already on her third so I thought it was about time I joined the party...
> 
> I intended this as a summer bag for travelling but I love the colour so much that I've already taken her out for a spin (even though it's the dead of winter in London... )



Very pretty color, enjoy your first Longchamp!


----------



## Ludmilla

libertygirl said:


> Just purchased my very first Longchamp! My mother is already on her third so I thought it was about time I joined the party...
> 
> 
> 
> I intended this as a summer bag for travelling but I love the colour so much that I've already taken her out for a spin (even though it's the dead of winter in London... )




Beautiful! I can see how this bag cheers up winter days. Enjoy her!


----------



## Megbachman

BLIZZARD OF 2015 Veau Foulonne keeping me warm!


----------



## thedseer

libertygirl said:


> Just purchased my very first Longchamp! My mother is already on her third so I thought it was about time I joined the party...
> 
> I intended this as a summer bag for travelling but I love the colour so much that I've already taken her out for a spin (even though it's the dead of winter in London... )



Love the color! Do you know what the name is?


----------



## seton

Megbachman said:


> BLIZZARD OF 2015 Veau Foulonne keeping me warm!




wow!  hpw much snow didja get?
you and ur foulonne look great!


----------



## Megbachman

seton said:


> wow!  hpw much snow didja get?
> you and ur foulonne look great!


Thanks  - snow is crazy something like 95+ inches in Boston all winter, and 15" for this last (3rd in 3 wks) blizzard. I thought the bright red really melts the snow!


----------



## vanillasky012

libertygirl said:


> Just purchased my very first Longchamp! My mother is already on her third so I thought it was about time I joined the party...
> 
> I intended this as a summer bag for travelling but I love the colour so much that I've already taken her out for a spin (even though it's the dead of winter in London... )



Congrats on your first! Color is very pretty. More bags to come i guess?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

libertygirl said:


> Just purchased my very first Longchamp! My mother is already on her third so I thought it was about time I joined the party...
> 
> 
> 
> I intended this as a summer bag for travelling but I love the colour so much that I've already taken her out for a spin (even though it's the dead of winter in London... )




Congrats! Love that pink! Is that the Candy Pink?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Megbachman said:


> BLIZZARD OF 2015 Veau Foulonne keeping me warm!




What snow? I just see a happy girl and her pretty handbag. : )

Think spring!


----------



## Ludmilla

Megbachman said:


> BLIZZARD OF 2015 Veau Foulonne keeping me warm!




Wow. So much snow! All the best wishes to you. Veau Foulonne will take good care of you.


----------



## libertygirl

thedseer said:


> Love the color! Do you know what the name is?



I _think _it might be 'Coral red'... even though it does not look very red to me at all!


----------



## libertygirl

Glitter_pixie said:


> Congrats! Love that pink! Is that the Candy Pink?



Hmm I'm actually not sure now! Google shows some pretty similar looking pics for 'Candy Pink' and 'Coral Red'...


----------



## libertygirl

Mariapia said:


> Great colour, libertygirl! It brightens up any winter day!&#128525;&#128525;



Thanks Mariapia, it got me through a very chilly 6am start this morning! 



EGBDF said:


> Very pretty color, enjoy your first Longchamp!



Thank you EGBDF!! I'm already loving the practicality of it!



Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful! I can see how this bag cheers up winter days. Enjoy her!



Thanks Ludmilla! 



vanillasky012 said:


> Congrats on your first! Color is very pretty. More bags to come i guess?



Thank you vanillasky012! Now that you mention it, I'm already plotting a planètes tote before they sell out!


----------



## Megbachman

Glitter_pixie said:


> What snow? I just see a happy girl and her pretty handbag. : )
> 
> Think spring!


Thank you!! This brought a smile to my face. I have a planetes bag that I bring everywhere and this is my first LC cuir. It really has cheered me up this winter.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

libertygirl said:


> Just purchased my very first Longchamp! My mother is already on her third so I thought it was about time I joined the party...
> 
> I intended this as a summer bag for travelling but I love the colour so much that I've already taken her out for a spin (even though it's the dead of winter in London... )



Wow.. Such a pretty color. I usually dont like pink/pinkish color but this one is really cute..


----------



## libertygirl

Fit_for_bags said:


> Wow.. Such a pretty color. I usually dont like pink/pinkish color but this one is really cute..



Thanks Fit_for_bags! I agree - I love pink but not usually for bags; I just passed up a LV bag in pink because it was too girlie for me. This however, I love!


----------



## cheidel

libertygirl said:


> Just purchased my very first Longchamp! My mother is already on her third so I thought it was about time I joined the party...
> 
> I intended this as a summer bag for travelling but I love the colour so much that I've already taken her out for a spin (even though it's the dead of winter in London... )


Very pretty, enjoy and congrats on your first!!!  Is that the new pink called Bubble?


----------



## cheidel

Megbachman said:


> BLIZZARD OF 2015 Veau Foulonne keeping me warm!


Beautiful color, and stay warm!


----------



## Hardware

Oldie but a goodie!


----------



## seton

Hardware said:


> Oldie but a goodie!




love seeing the oldies!


----------



## Hardware

Thx Seton! I spotted this beauty on a TPF post from 2009 - in 2014! I kept thinking about it but of course the bag was nowhere to be found. My local LC suggested I tried calling one of the outlet stores in Illinois  or New York. Low and behold I found a straggler! It's great that they ship from the outlet stores!!!


----------



## EGBDF

Hardware said:


> Oldie but a goodie!



Nice, and what a lucky find for you!


----------



## seton

Hardware said:


> Thx Seton! I spotted this beauty on a TPF post from 2009 - in 2014! I kept thinking about it but of course the bag was nowhere to be found. My local LC suggested I tried calling one of the outlet stores in Illinois  or New York. Low and behold I found a straggler! It's great that they ship from the outlet stores!!!



wot a great story! I luv stories with happy endings.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hardware said:


> Oldie but a goodie!



What a lucky beautiful find. Congrats!


----------



## baglici0us

Some pics of my LE LPs: Apache and Mary Katranzou. I applied a cartoon filter just because I thought it looked cool. 










I'll post these without the filters in the LE thread here.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hardware said:


> Oldie but a goodie!




This is a Goldie Oldie! Beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

baglici0us said:


> Some pics of my LE LPs: Apache and Mary Katranzou. I applied a cartoon filter just because I thought it looked cool.
> 
> View attachment 2900166
> 
> View attachment 2900167
> 
> View attachment 2900164
> 
> View attachment 2900165
> 
> 
> I'll post these without the filters in the LE thread here.



Very cool pictures (and bags ). I like it, that you put a filter over your fotos, looks like in a magazine. Really great.


----------



## libertygirl

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, enjoy and congrats on your first!!!  Is that the new pink called Bubble?



Thanks so much cheidel! I'm afraid I have no idea what the colour is called - next time I will make sure to ask though!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

baglici0us said:


> Some pics of my LE LPs: Apache and Mary Katranzou. I applied a cartoon filter just because I thought it looked cool.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900166
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900167
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900164
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post these without the filters in the LE thread here.




That's very cool. May I ask what graphic tool did you use to create that? Looks like fun!


----------



## baglici0us

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's very cool. May I ask what graphic tool did you use to create that? Looks like fun!


Thanks! It's one of the filters available on a free app called Moldiv. I use it on my iPhone.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Can someone please tell me if the Longchamp handles are suppose to be brown or dark brown on the le pliage nylon totes. I see them both ways in pictures on this thread.


----------



## seton

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Can someone please tell me if the Longchamp handles are suppose to be brown or dark brown on the le pliage nylon totes. I see them both ways in pictures on this thread.




I would say that it's just brown. It's suppose to reproduce the look of deerskin. LC calls it "Russian leather" (even tho they get none of their leathers from Russia).


----------



## HandbagDiva354

seton said:


> I would say that it's just brown. It's suppose to reproduce the look of deerskin. LC calls it "Russian leather" (even tho they get none of their leathers from Russia).



ok thank you, You are always so helpful.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

baglici0us said:


> Thanks! It's one of the filters available on a free app called Moldiv. I use it on my iPhone.




Oh cool! FREE is a good thing!


----------



## misscocktail

Ok, I promised to post some pics of my collection, so here they are! 
A pic of the entire family:


My Le Pliages:


My Roseau members:


----------



## EGBDF

misscocktail said:


> Ok, I promised to post some pics of my collection, so here they are!
> A pic of the entire family:
> View attachment 2908098
> 
> My Le Pliages:
> View attachment 2908099
> 
> My Roseau members:
> View attachment 2908100



Wonderful collection!


----------



## seton

misscocktail said:


> Ok, I promised to post some pics of my collection, so here they are!
> A pic of the entire family:
> View attachment 2908098
> 
> My Le Pliages:
> View attachment 2908099
> 
> My Roseau members:
> View attachment 2908100




wonderful family portrait. my fave is the roseau clutch


----------



## cheidel

misscocktail said:


> Ok, I promised to post some pics of my collection, so here they are!
> A pic of the entire family:
> View attachment 2908098
> 
> My Le Pliages:
> View attachment 2908099
> 
> My Roseau members:
> View attachment 2908100




Very beautiful Collection!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

misscocktail said:


> Ok, I promised to post some pics of my collection, so here they are!




Lovely, luscious collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mills

misscocktail said:


> Ok, I promised to post some pics of my collection, so here they are!
> A pic of the entire family:
> View attachment 2908098
> 
> My Le Pliages:
> View attachment 2908099
> 
> My Roseau members:
> View attachment 2908100



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## misscocktail

Thank you ladies!


----------



## annaprkl

A beautiful collection!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Here's my Quadri family photos. 

The back row shows my two large-sized bags in clay and turquoise.

The middle row shows my small-sized bags in navy, white and clay.

The front row is my hydrangea shoulder bag. It's much more pink than shown. 

With the exception of the large clay and small white, these bags are MIF. The large clay is MIC and the small white is made in Tunisia.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my Quadri family photos.
> 
> The back row shows my two large-sized bags in clay and turquoise.
> 
> The middle row shows my small-sized bags in navy, white and clay.
> 
> The front row is my hydrangea shoulder bag. It's much more pink than shown.
> 
> With the exception of the large clay and small white, these bags are MIF. The large clay is MIC and the small white is made in Tunisia.
> 
> View attachment 2922156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922160
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922161



Wow!! What a collection! Wonderful!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my Quadri family photos.
> 
> The back row shows my two large-sized bags in clay and turquoise.
> 
> The middle row shows my small-sized bags in navy, white and clay.
> 
> The front row is my hydrangea shoulder bag. It's much more pink than shown.
> 
> With the exception of the large clay and small white, these bags are MIF. The large clay is MIC and the small white is made in Tunisia.
> 
> View attachment 2922156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922160
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922161


Wow I didn't realize you had so many quadris. They are all beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my Quadri family photos.
> 
> The back row shows my two large-sized bags in clay and turquoise.
> 
> The middle row shows my small-sized bags in navy, white and clay.
> 
> The front row is my hydrangea shoulder bag. It's much more pink than shown.
> 
> With the exception of the large clay and small white, these bags are MIF. The large clay is MIC and the small white is made in Tunisia.
> 
> View attachment 2922156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922160
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922161




A gorgeous Quadri family!!!  Stunning.....enjoy them all!


----------



## cheidel

My newest addition to my LC family:  Le Pliage Sac Cabas in beautiful chocolate (another discontinued item I searched months for)!  Had her authenticated here after Seller said she only carried it once.  Well, it looks brand new like it was never used.  No marks or stains, and the corners are just like new.  I love it, and happy I finally got something in chocolate, after always drooling over eehlers chocolate LP!   (I still can't believe this bag was posted on Seller's site since August, guess it was meant for me). Can't wait to take her out!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my Quadri family photos.
> 
> The back row shows my two large-sized bags in clay and turquoise.
> 
> The middle row shows my small-sized bags in navy, white and clay.
> 
> The front row is my hydrangea shoulder bag. It's much more pink than shown.
> 
> With the exception of the large clay and small white, these bags are MIF. The large clay is MIC and the small white is made in Tunisia.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922160
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922161











cheidel said:


> My newest addition to my LC family:  Le Pliage Sac Cabas in beautiful chocolate (another discontinued item I searched months for)!  Had her authenticated here after Seller said she only carried it once.  Well, it looks brand new like it was never used.  No marks or stains, and the corners are just like new.  I love it, and happy I finally got something in chocolate, after always drooling over eehlers chocolate LP!   (I still can't believe this bag was posted on Seller's site since August, guess it was meant for me). Can't wait to take her out!




Yay, you got it! Love the handle wrap; keep it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my Quadri family photos.



What a gorgeous family!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> My newest addition to my LC family:  Le Pliage Sac Cabas in beautiful chocolate (another discontinued item I searched months for)!  Had her authenticated here after Seller said she only carried it once.  Well, it looks brand new like it was never used.  No marks or stains, and the corners are just like new.  I love it, and happy I finally got something in chocolate, after always drooling over eehlers chocolate LP!   (I still can't believe this bag was posted on Seller's site since August, guess it was meant for me). Can't wait to take her out!



She looks pristine and yes, she was all along waiting for you. Congratulations!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> She looks pristine and yes, she was all along waiting for you. Congratulations!


Thank you!  I inspected top to bottom when she came today!    Well, she makes 8 LC bags......wishing for many more!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> My newest addition to my LC family:  Le Pliage Sac Cabas in beautiful chocolate (another discontinued item I searched months for)!  Had her authenticated here after Seller said she only carried it once.  Well, it looks brand new like it was never used.  No marks or stains, and the corners are just like new.  I love it, and happy I finally got something in chocolate, after always drooling over eehlers chocolate LP!   (I still can't believe this bag was posted on Seller's site since August, guess it was meant for me). Can't wait to take her out!




Gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> My newest addition to my LC family:  Le Pliage Sac Cabas in beautiful chocolate (another discontinued item I searched months for)!  Had her authenticated here after Seller said she only carried it once.  Well, it looks brand new like it was never used.  No marks or stains, and the corners are just like new.  I love it, and happy I finally got something in chocolate, after always drooling over eehlers chocolate LP!   (I still can't believe this bag was posted on Seller's site since August, guess it was meant for me). Can't wait to take her out!



Very nice find, cheidel!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Yay, you got it! Love the handle wrap; keep it!




Thank you, and thanks for your help!



MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous bag! Congrats!




Thanks!



EGBDF said:


> Very nice find, cheidel!




Thanks!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Wow!! What a collection! Wonderful!





pbnjam said:


> Wow I didn't realize you had so many quadris. They are all beautiful!





cheidel said:


> A gorgeous Quadri family!!!  Stunning.....enjoy them all!





seton said:


> /URL]






frenziedhandbag said:


> What a gorgeous family!





Thanks everyone for taking a look! As you can tell, I really love this style.

*pbnjam*: Yes, it's quite a boat load. Got all of them, except the white, at discounted prices. I hope to add a small poppy satchel to the Q-family, and then I think I'm good (think so). 

*seton*: Ha, ha! Smokin is right!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> My newest addition to my LC family:  Le Pliage Sac Cabas in beautiful chocolate (another discontinued item I searched months for)!  Had her authenticated here after Seller said she only carried it once.  Well, it looks brand new like it was never used.  No marks or stains, and the corners are just like new.  I love it, and happy I finally got something in chocolate, after always drooling over eehlers chocolate LP!   (I still can't believe this bag was posted on Seller's site since August, guess it was meant for me). Can't wait to take her out!



Wow! Fabulous! Congrats!

I've not seen this style before and it's a shame they discontinued production. Is the material like the normal Le Pliage, or Neo (or canvas)? I can't really tell.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

cheidel said:


> My newest addition to my LC family:  Le Pliage Sac Cabas in beautiful chocolate (another discontinued item I searched months for)!  Had her authenticated here after Seller said she only carried it once.  Well, it looks brand new like it was never used.  No marks or stains, and the corners are just like new.  I love it, and happy I finally got something in chocolate, after always drooling over eehlers chocolate LP!   (I still can't believe this bag was posted on Seller's site since August, guess it was meant for me). Can't wait to take her out!



Nice! Now I want a chocolate one!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow! Fabulous! Congrats!
> 
> I've not seen this style before and it's a shame they discontinued production. Is the material like the normal Le Pliage, or Neo (or canvas)? I can't really tell.




Thanks!  It's the same as the standard Le Pliage, just a open tote style in the gorgeous chocolate!  Love it!


----------



## cheidel

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Nice! Now I want a chocolate one!


 
Thanks, and it is a gorgeous, rich chocolate!!!  Love it!


----------



## SofiaC

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my Quadri family photos.
> 
> The back row shows my two large-sized bags in clay and turquoise.
> 
> The middle row shows my small-sized bags in navy, white and clay.
> 
> The front row is my hydrangea shoulder bag. It's much more pink than shown.
> 
> With the exception of the large clay and small white, these bags are MIF. The large clay is MIC and the small white is made in Tunisia.
> 
> View attachment 2922156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922160
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922161


Wow! I'm drooling at all d Quadris.. The navy one is calling out to me.. oh wait! the white one too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ha! Watch out! They're addictive!


----------



## Naminami

Wow cool collections!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my Quadri family photos.
> 
> The back row shows my two large-sized bags in clay and turquoise.
> 
> The middle row shows my small-sized bags in navy, white and clay.
> 
> The front row is my hydrangea shoulder bag. It's much more pink than shown.
> 
> With the exception of the large clay and small white, these bags are MIF. The large clay is MIC and the small white is made in Tunisia.
> 
> View attachment 2922156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922160
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922161


----------



## swdl

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my Quadri family photos.
> 
> The back row shows my two large-sized bags in clay and turquoise.
> 
> The middle row shows my small-sized bags in navy, white and clay.
> 
> The front row is my hydrangea shoulder bag. It's much more pink than shown.
> 
> With the exception of the large clay and small white, these bags are MIF. The large clay is MIC and the small white is made in Tunisia.
> 
> View attachment 2922156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922160
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922161


Very nice


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thank you!  I inspected top to bottom when she came today!    Well, she makes 8 LC bags......wishing for many more!!



I'm sure we will collect more as time goes!


----------



## seton

Myrtille expandible 1932 with Nickel HW, MIF 
it's between the size of a 1621 and a 1623


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Myrtille expandible 1932 with Nickel HW, MIF
> it's between the size of a 1621 and a 1623



Love that color!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Myrtille expandible 1932 with Nickel HW, MIF
> it's between the size of a 1621 and a 1623


 
I love it, and the Myrtille is gorgeous, and MIF!   So, it's the size of the medium-large SH LP?  BTW, if you have seen the orange, poppy and mandarin IRL, can you tell me how the colors differ?  Thanks!!!  (Trying to decide between those colors for the SH LP on bagshop)  Unfortunately, I have no way of seeing them IRL.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> I love it, and the Myrtille is gorgeous, and MIF!   So, it's the size of the medium-large SH LP?  BTW, if you have seen the orange, poppy and mandarin IRL, can you tell me how the colors differ?  Thanks!!!  (Trying to decide between those colors for the SH LP on bagshop)  Unfortunately, I have no way of seeing them IRL.




orange = light to mid tone orange, can look sherbert under certain light. white lining.

mandarin = very close to orange. has slightly more brown in it if u compare side by side. white lining.

poppy = red orange or blood orange. darker than either orange or mandarin. tan lining.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> orange = light to mid tone orange, can look sherbert under certain light. white lining.
> 
> mandarin = very close to orange. has slightly more brown in it if u compare side by side. white lining.
> 
> poppy = red orange or blood orange. darker than either orange or mandarin. tan lining.


Seton you are the greatest!!!!  Thanks so much, that is exactly the info I needed to make my decision.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

seton said:


> Myrtille expandible 1932 with Nickel HW, MIF
> it's between the size of a 1621 and a 1623



Love this color with the nickel hardware...NICE!


----------



## 2328

I really love this red bag


----------



## cheidel

2328 said:


> I really love this red bag


Enjoy your beautiful Quadri!!!


----------



## cheidel

Received the "blue" LC pouchette today.  Love the color!  Pictured are the discontinued large in Fir (pine green), blue standard large, small camel and lemon coin purse.  I really love the size of the discontinued pouchette.


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Received the "blue" LC pouchette today.  Love the color!  Pictured are the discontinued large in Fir (pine green), blue standard large, small camel and lemon coin purse.  I really love the size of the discontinued pouchette.



Great collection with a size assortment!
Does LC only make one size pouchette now? I really like the camel one.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Myrtille expandible 1932 with Nickel HW, MIF
> it's between the size of a 1621 and a 1623



Yummers! Love the nickle hw.


----------



## seton

2328 said:


> I really love this red bag



pretty color! congrats!





cheidel said:


> Received the "blue" LC pouchette today.  Love the color!  Pictured are the discontinued large in Fir (pine green), blue standard large, small camel and lemon coin purse.  I really love the size of the discontinued pouchette.



you did a great job assembling ur pochette family. 
do you use the camel one much? if so, for what purpose?


----------



## Shinymint

Bought all these at Seoul airport yesterday. Helped my fren to buy one neo in black medium as well!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Received the "blue" LC pouchette today.  Love the color!  Pictured are the discontinued large in Fir (pine green), blue standard large, small camel and lemon coin purse.  I really love the size of the discontinued pouchette.



I love the pouchettes. The blue is so pretty. Congrats!

Admiring that Fir, too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Shinymint said:


> Bought all these at Seoul airport yesterday. Helped my fren to buy one neo in black medium as well!



Amazing haul! Love the 3D in the gun metal/gray.


----------



## Mariapia

Shinymint said:


> View attachment 2929125
> View attachment 2929127
> View attachment 2929128
> View attachment 2929130
> 
> Bought all these at Seoul airport yesterday. Helped my fren to buy one neo in black medium as well!




Great purchases, Shinymint![emoji7]


----------



## EGBDF

Shinymint said:


> View attachment 2929125
> View attachment 2929127
> View attachment 2929128
> View attachment 2929130
> 
> Bought all these at Seoul airport yesterday. Helped my fren to buy one neo in black medium as well!



Great haul!!!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Great collection with a size assortment!
> Does LC only make one size pouchette now? I really like the camel one.


 

Thanks!  I got the Fir (past seasons large size pouchette), and the camel (small) from Bagshop.com.  They still have both sizes, not sure what colors are left.  The small is $39, the discontinued large is $49.  Got them when they had a 20% off sale.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> pretty color! congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you did a great job assembling ur pochette family.
> do you use the camel one much? if so, for what purpose?


 

Thank you!  The small camel holds a 2 oz. bottle of hand sanitizer, packets of lens cleaning wipes for my glasses, eyeglass repair kit, and a couple of band aids.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I love the pouchettes. The blue is so pretty. Congrats!
> 
> Admiring that Fir, too!




Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Shinymint said:


> View attachment 2929125
> View attachment 2929127
> View attachment 2929128
> View attachment 2929130
> 
> Bought all these at Seoul airport yesterday. Helped my fren to buy one neo in black medium as well!


 
Congrats, gorgeous haul!!!!  Drooling over the pewter 3-D Tote!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Thanks!  I got the Fir (past seasons large size pouchette), and the camel (small) from Bagshop.com.  They still have the both sizes, not sure what colors are left.  The small is $39, the discontinued large is $49.  Got them when they had a 20% off sale.



Thanks, white is the only color left in the size I'd like.no white for me.
I had forgotten about Bagshop! They are good for finding past season bags.


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Thanks, white is the only color left in the size I'd like.no white for me.
> I had forgotten about Bagshop! They are good for finding past season bags.




Awe sorry about the small, I wouldn't buy the white either.  They had both in several colors when I got mine over 3 months ago.  There are a few colors left in the larger pouchette.


----------



## SofiaC

Shinymint said:


> View attachment 2929125
> View attachment 2929127
> View attachment 2929128
> View attachment 2929130
> 
> Bought all these at Seoul airport yesterday. Helped my fren to buy one neo in black medium as well!


Amazing loot! I so want dat gunmetal 3D tote.


----------



## SofiaC

2328 said:


> I really love this red bag


Love d red Quadri. I won't ask for more, a small one wud b enough for me.


----------



## tflowers921

There's one missing, but here is my Le Pliage collection with a solo shot of my large aubergine and my fabric toile hobo


----------



## tflowers921




----------



## pbnjam

Just got this Le Pliage Bang luggage tag from Longchamp boutique at Macy's today. This is the closest I'll get to this collection. It's adorable!


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2934034
> View attachment 2934035
> View attachment 2934037
> 
> 
> There's one missing, but here is my Le Pliage collection with a solo shot of my large aubergine and my fabric toile hobo




ur collex is great! thx for sharing. 





pbnjam said:


> Just got this Le Pliage Bang luggage tag from Longchamp boutique at Macy's today. This is the closest I'll get to this collection. It's adorable!
> 
> View attachment 2934098




I saw that. Was very tempted but I still have my heart set on the case. Can't wait to see what you will do with it.


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2934106


I love the aubergine!  Such a lovely color!  Hope that color comes back one day!   You have a nice collection!


----------



## tflowers921

Thanks everyone! The Le Pliage is such a classic


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Received the "blue" LC pouchette today.  Love the color!  Pictured are the discontinued large in Fir (pine green), blue standard large, small camel and lemon coin purse.  I really love the size of the discontinued pouchette.



Awwww.... what an awesome set of pouchettes! I am loving all of them!


----------



## dreva

pbnjam said:


> Just got this Le Pliage Bang luggage tag from Longchamp boutique at Macy's today. This is the closest I'll get to this collection. It's adorable!
> 
> View attachment 2934098



I would love to have one! *put the bang accesorize to my wish list*


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> ur collex is great! thx for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that. Was very tempted but I still have my heart set on the case. Can't wait to see what you will do with it.




I would love to get this case and bag too! I like the embroidered feel? And comic font. I wonder if it's still available overseas. Maybe I can make some phone calls.. 


dreva said:


> I would love to have one! *put the bang accesorize to my wish list*




It's cute and imo not too pricey esp compared to what I'm spending on other bag charms. You should get it!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awwww.... what an awesome set of pouchettes! I am loving all of them!


 
Thank you, and each of them carry different items since they are 3 different sizes.  Love them all..!!!


----------



## mandabear

pbnjam said:


> Just got this Le Pliage Bang luggage tag from Longchamp boutique at Macy's today. This is the closest I'll get to this collection. It's adorable!
> 
> View attachment 2934098



That is seriously adorable!  I think I want one.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> There's one missing, but here is my Le Pliage collection with a solo shot of my large aubergine and my fabric toile hobo



Lovely collection!



pbnjam said:


> Just got this Le Pliage Bang luggage tag from Longchamp boutique at Macy's today. This is the closest I'll get to this collection. It's adorable!



Very cool. I hope to have time to travel to the city this weekend...so busy with packing and moving out of my apartment but I should try to make the time for this, lol.


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely collection!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. I hope to have time to travel to the city this weekend...so busy with packing and moving out of my apartment but I should try to make the time for this, lol.



I know I have so much to do at home but I kind of want to go to WBC lol. i don't know why they stopped making aubergine, it was such a great color! Sometimes I wish they wouldn't cycle the colors so much.


----------



## pbnjam

mandabear said:


> That is seriously adorable!  I think I want one.


Thank you, Mandabear!


Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely collection!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. I hope to have time to travel to the city this weekend...so busy with packing and moving out of my apartment but I should try to make the time for this, lol.



Thanks! I think so too. LP Bang reminds me of those Vlieger & Vandam bags.


----------



## seton

finally got my poppy 1899. showing with my poppy LPC pouch


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> finally got my poppy 1899. showing with my poppy LPC pouch




Oh goody! That's very pretty. 

Kewl pic, too!


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> finally got my poppy 1899. showing with my poppy LPC pouch



The Statue of Liberty LP is my dream! Great collection


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> finally got my poppy 1899. showing with my poppy LPC pouch



You'll make an excellent fashion designer Seton! I love how you coordinate your bags and accessories. Perfect!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> finally got my poppy 1899. showing with my poppy LPC pouch



Poppy is such a fun color!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

seton said:


> finally got my poppy 1899. showing with my poppy LPC pouch



Beautiful color! Perfect for Spring!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> finally got my poppy 1899. showing with my poppy LPC pouch




Beautiful color, lovin the Poppy!  Very nice arrangement of colors and accessories!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> You'll make an excellent fashion designer Seton! I love how you coordinate your bags and accessories. Perfect!


 
+1


----------



## seton

TY all for the Poppy Love. :shame:


----------



## cheidel

Ok, *frenzie*, posting this for you again because I can't find my previous post as you requested.  It is the Jokari Purse Rack that I bought from Bed Bath & Beyond last year.  Each over the door strap holds 8 bags.  Now I need to use the second strap for any future LC LP purchases, and there will be more to come!  LOL  I cover each tote with a clear dry cleaner bag, but removed it for the pic.


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Ok, *frenzie*, posting this for you again because I can't find my previous post as you requested.  It is the Jokari Purse Rack that I bought from Bed Bath & Beyond last year.  Each over the door strap holds 8 bags.  Now I need to use the second strap for any future LC LP purchases, and there will be more to come!  LOL  I cover each tote with a clear dry cleaner bag, but removed it for the pic.



This is so efficient! So it's easy to take off one bag at a time? I need to look into this one. Does it move at all when you open and close the door?
And great collection of colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Ok, *frenzie*, posting this for you again because I can't find my previous post as you requested.  It is the Jokari Purse Rack that I bought from Bed Bath & Beyond last year.  Each over the door strap holds 8 bags.  Now I need to use the second strap for any future LC LP purchases, and there will be more to come!  LOL  I cover each tote with a clear dry cleaner bag, but removed it for the pic.



Dear Cheidel, I can't thank you enough! Covering each tote with a cleaner bag is a brilliant idea. Kudos to you for thinking of that! Thank you for reposting it for me. I have just taken a screenshot of it and will be working the same way with mind. *blows kisses


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> finally got my poppy 1899. showing with my poppy LPC pouch


Is poppy an orange shade? Lately I've been obsessed with orange. Those are some very pretty colors and matching accessories you have there. 


cheidel said:


> Ok, *frenzie*, posting this for you again because I can't find my previous post as you requested.  It is the Jokari Purse Rack that I bought from Bed Bath & Beyond last year.  Each over the door strap holds 8 bags.  Now I need to use the second strap for any future LC LP purchases, and there will be more to come!  LOL  I cover each tote with a clear dry cleaner bag, but removed it for the pic.


Nice purse rack! It's awesome seeing them all displayed like that.


----------



## Stansy

I got this Roseau Croc at Brussels Airport - current collection at 20% off &#128515;


----------



## cheidel

Very classy! [emoji106]


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Ok, *frenzie*, posting this for you again because I can't find my previous post as you requested.  It is the Jokari Purse Rack that I bought from Bed Bath & Beyond last year.  Each over the door strap holds 8 bags.  Now I need to use the second strap for any future LC LP purchases, and there will be more to come!  LOL  I cover each tote with a clear dry cleaner bag, but removed it for the pic.



I apologize if you've already answered this but where did you get the embroidered monograms done?? I really want to do that on my LPs!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> I got this Roseau Croc at Brussels Airport - current collection at 20% off &#128515;H]



Such an elegant bag. Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

Stansy said:


> I got this Roseau Croc at Brussels Airport - current collection at 20% off &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2937332


Very pretty!  Love how light and well made this bag feels. I just ordered one in navy.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty!  Love how light and well made this bag feels. I just ordered one in navy.



woo! congrats! 
we are going to be bag cousins some day.




cheidel said:


> Ok, *frenzie*, posting this for you again because I can't find my previous post as you requested.  It is the Jokari Purse Rack that I bought from Bed Bath & Beyond last year.  Each over the door strap holds 8 bags.  Now I need to use the second strap for any future LC LP purchases, and there will be more to come!  LOL  I cover each tote with a clear dry cleaner bag, but removed it for the pic.



this looks great, C!




pbnjam said:


> Is poppy an orange shade? Lately I've been obsessed with orange. Those are some very pretty colors and matching accessories you have there.
> .




I consider it an orange but it's a blood orange.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> woo! congrats!
> we are going to be bag cousins some day.
> 
> 
> this looks great, C!
> 
> 
> I consider it an orange but it's a blood orange.



Thanks! I'll be sure to reveal it when it comes. Just can't take it off my mind ever since we met... 

I like this poppy color! It doesn't seem to be the same as in the LP neo line.


----------



## tflowers921

Hi all, a friend of mine said that she had an LP that started wearing at the corners (after much use) and she took it to Bloomingdales and they replaced it bc LC has a lifetime warranty. Has anyone done this?


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Thanks! I'll be sure to reveal it when it comes. Just can't take it off my mind ever since we met...
> 
> I like this poppy color! It doesn't seem to be the same as in the LP neo line.




poppy in neo is more red


----------



## Stansy

cheidel said:


> Very classy! [emoji106]





frenziedhandbag said:


> Such an elegant bag. Congrats!





pbnjam said:


> Very pretty!  Love how light and well made this bag feels. I just ordered one in navy.



Thank you Ladies! Roseau is such a great line.


----------



## Stansy

tflowers921 said:


> Hi all, a friend of mine said that she had an LP that started wearing at the corners (after much use) and she took it to Bloomingdales and they replaced it bc LC has a lifetime warranty. Has anyone done this?



Many (like 20 rather than 15) years ago I had a Le Pliage sent in for repair: the bag came back with little leather patches on the corners! I loved it, it gave the bag a little something special! 

Eta: I don't know if they still do this though....


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> This is so efficient! So it's easy to take off one bag at a time? I need to look into this one. Does it move at all when you open and close the door?
> And great collection of colors!


 
No they stay in place when I open and close the door, and I can open the door all the way to the door stop and my bags don't touch the wall.  Very convenient for me.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear Cheidel, I can't thank you enough! Covering each tote with a cleaner bag is a brilliant idea. Kudos to you for thinking of that! Thank you for reposting it for me. I have just taken a screenshot of it and will be working the same way with mind. *blows kisses


 

You're very welcome!    (I also cut about half off the dry cleaner bag, leaving just enough to cover the LC bag).


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Is poppy an orange shade? Lately I've been obsessed with orange. Those are some very pretty colors and matching accessories you have there.
> 
> Nice purse rack! It's awesome seeing them all displayed like that.




Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Is poppy an orange shade? Lately I've been obsessed with orange. Those are some very pretty colors and matching accessories you have there.
> 
> Nice purse rack! It's awesome seeing them all displayed like that.


 


tflowers921 said:


> I apologize if you've already answered this but where did you get the embroidered monograms done?? I really want to do that on my LPs!




The embroider monograms were done at a local shop here in New Orleans @ $10 per bag.  My initials embossed in gold on the leather flap of my LH gunmetal was done by Sandspoint.com, they offer embroidery too, but only on the pocket.  I did not want to restrict use of the pocket, so I opted to have the monogram below the pocket.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> woo! congrats!
> we are going to be bag cousins some day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this looks great, C!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider it an orange but it's a blood orange.




Thanks Seton!


----------



## cheidel

Stansy said:


> Thank you Ladies! Roseau is such a great line.




Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> You're very welcome!    (I also cut about half off the dry cleaner bag, leaving just enough to cover the LC bag).



I thought of that too. So excited to get one now.


----------



## tflowers921

Thanks stansy! I'm going to try & see


----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> finally got my poppy 1899. showing with my poppy LPC pouch


Seton, u r so clever in matching accessories to yr bags. It is a feast for my eyes but bad for my wallet.  :giggles:


----------



## cheidel

Stansy said:


> Thank you Ladies! Roseau is such a great line.




Thanks!


----------



## seton

SofiaC said:


> Seton, u r so clever in matching accessories to yr bags. It is a feast for my eyes but bad for my wallet.  :giggles:




TY, Sofia!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> TY, Sofia!


I agree with Sofia....Seton you have so many cute, colorful, lovely accessories.  I just couldn't get that JA Jack of Hearts pouch out of my mind.  So DH just purchased a similar JA item I wanted, an early birthday present.


----------



## tflowers921

She's on her way!!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Ok, *frenzie*, posting this for you again because I can't find my previous post as you requested.  It is the Jokari Purse Rack that I bought from Bed Bath & Beyond last year.  Each over the door strap holds 8 bags.  Now I need to use the second strap for any future LC LP purchases, and there will be more to come!  LOL  I cover each tote with a clear dry cleaner bag, but removed it for the pic.




Oh I like this. Very straightforward and looks easy to get to the bags quickly. I have my LPs that I like to use in March hanging by a door rack, too, but I like your setup much better.

With all the packing and unpacking I've been doing during my moving back to my house, I actually took the time to unfold my LPs I'm not using just yet and stacked them. I may slip parchment paper between them for some protection.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

cheidel said:


> Ok, *frenzie*, posting this for you again because I can't find my previous post as you requested.  It is the Jokari Purse Rack that I bought from Bed Bath & Beyond last year.  Each over the door strap holds 8 bags.  Now I need to use the second strap for any future LC LP purchases, and there will be more to come!  LOL  I cover each tote with a clear dry cleaner bag, but removed it for the pic.



Where did you get your bags monogrammed?


----------



## cheidel

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Where did you get your bags monogrammed?


The monograms were done at a local shop here in New Orleans.  Neiman's, Sandspoint and LC online will do the monogram on the pocket only, but I did not want to restrict use of the pocket.


----------



## KM7029

I ordered a navy, but I fell in love with the blue so I did an even exchange at Bloomie's today.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

cheidel said:


> The monograms were done at a local shop here in New Orleans.  Neiman's, Sandspoint and LC online will do the monogram on the pocket only, but I did not want to restrict use of the pocket.



Thank you~
I have a monogrammed lp from Sandspoint but the monogramming is much smaller than yours and yes it does sew the pocket shut. I like yours much better.


----------



## Pammy85

Hi All,


Here is my additional longchamp navy blue neo series large tote bag, bought from boutique =)


Regards.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

KM7029 said:


> I ordered a navy, but I fell in love with the blue so I did an even exchange at Bloomie's today.




Love this color. It's probably my favorite of the year for the LP.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Pammy85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Here is my additional longchamp navy blue neo series large tote bag, bought from boutique =)
> 
> 
> Regards.




Congrats! Very pretty!


----------



## Pammy85

Glitter_pixie said:


> Congrats! Very pretty!



Hi,

Thank you. I do not know why, but I notice longchamp Neo tend to have folded marks on the bag as compared to planetes. Is it true? Or is it just me?

Regards.


----------



## pbnjam

Navy Croco Roseau. Yay! This bag is super light and very spacious!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Navy Croco Roseau. Yay! This bag is super light and very spacious!
> 
> View attachment 2942550



Very lovely! I like the navy. Ya going to show us what's inside?


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Navy Croco Roseau. Yay! This bag is super light and very spacious!
> 
> View attachment 2942550



Gorgeous!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very lovely! I like the navy. Ya going to show us what's inside?



Thank you, GP! Sure I can take a pic of the insides later tonight. Anything to enable... 


EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you, EGBDF! I love it very much. First time buying croc embossed leather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Navy Croco Roseau. Yay! This bag is super light and very spacious!
> 
> View attachment 2942550




Gorgeous! Love this color. Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Two newbies to my collection:

First an old style that I picked up at Nordies Rack this week. Perfect everyday size. I think this was the Toile collection?




Second, a Perf 3D tote in Watermelon. I thought it would be more pink, but it is actually quite red. I like it a lot. It has gunmetal hardware, which I love. It is so lightweight too.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> I agree with Sofia....Seton you have so many cute, colorful, lovely accessories.  I just couldn't get that JA Jack of Hearts pouch out of my mind.  So DH just purchased a similar JA item I wanted, an early birthday present.



TY, oh what didja get? 





Pammy85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Here is my additional longchamp navy blue neo series large tote bag, bought from boutique =)
> 
> 
> Regards.



so pretty. hope u had fun at the store!




pbnjam said:


> Navy Croco Roseau. Yay! This bag is super light and very spacious!
> 
> View attachment 2942550



it's beautiful and a classic. enjoy in good health!





LuvAllBags said:


> Two newbies to my collection:
> 
> First an old style that I picked up at Nordies Rack this week. Perfect everyday size. I think this was the Toile collection?
> 
> View attachment 2943146
> 
> 
> Second, a Perf 3D tote in Watermelon. I thought it would be more pink, but it is actually quite red. I like it a lot. It has gunmetal hardware, which I love. It is so lightweight too.
> 
> View attachment 2943147




what a haul! congrats!


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> Navy Croco Roseau. Yay! This bag is super light and very spacious!
> 
> View attachment 2942550


This bag is stunning! Congrats to you!


----------



## tflowers921

LuvAllBags said:


> Two newbies to my collection:
> 
> First an old style that I picked up at Nordies Rack this week. Perfect everyday size. I think this was the Toile collection?
> 
> View attachment 2943146
> 
> 
> Second, a Perf 3D tote in Watermelon. I thought it would be more pink, but it is actually quite red. I like it a lot. It has gunmetal hardware, which I love. It is so lightweight too.
> 
> View attachment 2943147



Every time I see the 3D I like it more & more. Congrats on these great finds!!!


----------



## MMaiko

pbnjam said:


> Navy Croco Roseau. Yay! This bag is super light and very spacious!
> 
> View attachment 2942550



Oh, love it!


----------



## MMaiko

LuvAllBags said:


> Two newbies to my collection:
> 
> First an old style that I picked up at Nordies Rack this week. Perfect everyday size. I think this was the Toile collection?
> 
> View attachment 2943146
> 
> 
> Second, a Perf 3D tote in Watermelon. I thought it would be more pink, but it is actually quite red. I like it a lot. It has gunmetal hardware, which I love. It is so lightweight too.
> 
> View attachment 2943147



The first one is new to me, I love it!  The 3D is a great color.  I so wish I had a NR to shop at.  

Nice finds, enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> TY, oh what didja get?
> 
> I got the King of Clubs Bi-fold wallet, tough choice between the King and Queen.   They will notify me when the King/Queen Reversible Pouch comes back in stock (like your Jack pouch), fell in love with the pouch when I saw yours, and the sales price is great!


----------



## zippypouch

I only have two Longchamps (so far) - and they are both black!

The black long-handle LP 1899 large- which I just bought today! - and the black medium Le Pliage Neo, which I have been using for the past 2 months. 







I was questioning my sanity of getting another one in black (navy was very tempting), but after comparing them and trying them on, I will definitely keep both. They have their own personalities. (My next LP will definitely be not black though - I think a limited edition print is in order!)

The Neo would be a bag I would bring to a job interview (I find it a _lot _more classy-looking than the regular LP for some reason), and as a general work bag, but the classic LP is much more casual - I can see myself running around with it on weekends, or for travelling, or if I ever need a gym/weekend bag. I thought that since the Neo had a crossbody strap that it would be better for this sort of thing, but I find the long-handle LP surprisingly comfortable. 

However, I will use it this week and see if that is still true


----------



## Stansy

pbnjam said:


> Navy Croco Roseau. Yay! This bag is super light and very spacious!
> 
> View attachment 2942550



Beautiful!!


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> Gorgeous! Love this color. Congrats!



Thank you!



LuvAllBags said:


> Two newbies to my collection:
> 
> First an old style that I picked up at Nordies Rack this week. Perfect everyday size. I think this was the Toile collection?
> 
> View attachment 2943146
> 
> 
> Second, a Perf 3D tote in Watermelon. I thought it would be more pink, but it is actually quite red. I like it a lot. It has gunmetal hardware, which I love. It is so lightweight too.
> 
> View attachment 2943147



Those bags are gorgeous! I like the orange trimming on the first bag. And that 3d tote.... Definitely need one in my life!



seton said:


> TY, oh what didja get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty. hope u had fun at the store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's beautiful and a classic. enjoy in good health!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a haul! congrats!



Thank you, Seton!



tflowers921 said:


> This bag is stunning! Congrats to you!



Thank you, tflowers921!



MMaiko said:


> Oh, love it!



Thank you, MMaiko! 



zippypouch said:


> I only have two Longchamps (so far) - and they are both black!
> 
> The black long-handle LP 1899 large- which I just bought today! - and the black medium Le Pliage Neo, which I have been using for the past 2 months.
> 
> View attachment 2943804
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943815
> 
> 
> I was questioning my sanity of getting another one in black (navy was very tempting), but after comparing them and trying them on, I will definitely keep both. They have their own personalities. (My next LP will definitely be not black though - I think a limited edition print is in order!)
> 
> The Neo would be a bag I would bring to a job interview (I find it a _lot _more classy-looking than the regular LP for some reason), and as a general work bag, but the classic LP is much more casual - I can see myself running around with it on weekends, or for travelling, or if I ever need a gym/weekend bag. I thought that since the Neo had a crossbody strap that it would be better for this sort of thing, but I find the long-handle LP surprisingly comfortable.
> 
> However, I will use it this week and see if that is still true



I love neo and black is such a classy color! I don't have a black one yet but it's on my wish list. And I am debating which size to get with black.



Stansy said:


> Beautiful!!




Thank you, Stansy!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> seton said:
> 
> 
> 
> TY, oh what didja get?
> 
> I got the King of Clubs Bi-fold wallet, tough choice between the King and Queen.   They will notify me when the King/Queen Reversible Pouch comes back in stock (like your Jack pouch), fell in love with the pouch when I saw yours, and the sales price is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King/Queen prints are so pretty. When I bought my Jack pouch, they told me that there was only one King pouch in the whole country - in Denver.
Click to expand...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I do not know why, but I notice longchamp Neo tend to have folded marks on the bag as compared to planetes. Is it true? Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.




I guess I haven't really looked. I would guess maybe because the Planetes might be slightly thicker?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LuvAllBags said:


> Two newbies to my collection:
> 
> First an old style that I picked up at Nordies Rack this week. Perfect everyday size. I think this was the Toile collection?
> 
> Second, a Perf 3D tote in Watermelon. I thought it would be more pink, but it is actually quite red. I like it a lot. It has gunmetal hardware, which I love. It is so lightweight too.




These are great! I've not see the old style before.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

zippypouch said:


> I only have two Longchamps (so far) - and they are both black!
> 
> The black long-handle LP 1899 large- which I just bought today! - and the black medium Le Pliage Neo, which I have been using for the past 2 months.
> 
> I was questioning my sanity of getting another one in black (navy was very tempting), but after comparing them and trying them on, I will definitely keep both. They have their own personalities. (My next LP will definitely be not black though - I think a limited edition print is in order!)
> 
> The Neo would be a bag I would bring to a job interview (I find it a _lot _more classy-looking than the regular LP for some reason), and as a general work bag, but the classic LP is much more casual - I can see myself running around with it on weekends, or for travelling, or if I ever need a gym/weekend bag. I thought that since the Neo had a crossbody strap that it would be better for this sort of thing, but I find the long-handle LP surprisingly comfortable.
> 
> However, I will use it this week and see if that is still true




Great choices!

These def have different personalities...and it's too early to do a sanity check. Wait until you start getting the same colors in several sizes! : )


----------



## annchopepper

The corners on my Le Pliage are shot and I'm looking to replace my bag. Anyone know where I can find a chocolate brown 2724 Large Long Handle Le Pliage? Only thing I found online was this (http://www.whatshebuys.com/long-2724-089-chocolate-203.html) -- picture matches what I want, but item number is 1899...  I need the big pocket and longer handle drop! And the current 1899 chocolate color is a lot darker than the warmer 2724 chocolate brown. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## VanillaLV

Got my hands on the LP Bang Pochette today ! 
Saw the LP Bang SH pliage but wasn't sure about the gun design on the front of the tote (somewhat inappropriate). Call me crazy but I felt the pochette version was more acceptable *giggles* 

Happy Easter everyone [emoji195]


----------



## pbnjam

VanillaLV said:


> Got my hands on the LP Bang Pochette today !
> Saw the LP Bang SH pliage but wasn't sure about the gun design on the front of the tote (somewhat inappropriate). Call me crazy but I felt the pochette version was more acceptable *giggles*
> 
> Happy Easter everyone [emoji195]
> 
> View attachment 2951273



This looks great! Congrats! Is the gun part embroidered too?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Fantaisie


----------



## LuvAllBags

Went with the Libertie in Bilberry. I thought I would ruin the Coral.


----------



## VanillaLV

pbnjam said:


> This looks great! Congrats! Is the gun part embroidered too?




Thanks [emoji173]&#65039; no the gun is printed on the nylon just like LEs Eiffel Tower, Statue of Liberty, Great Wall of China etc. prints


----------



## Glitter_pixie

VanillaLV said:


> Got my hands on the LP Bang Pochette today !
> Saw the LP Bang SH pliage but wasn't sure about the gun design on the front of the tote (somewhat inappropriate). Call me crazy but I felt the pochette version was more acceptable *giggles*
> 
> Happy Easter everyone [emoji195]
> 
> View attachment 2951273



It's cute! Like the bunnies, too. 

Happy Easter to you, too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LuvAllBags said:


> Went with the Libertie in Bilberry. I thought I would ruin the Coral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951358



I like this color.

I just ordered the Coral yesterday. I was told Red versions would be arriving at the Rockefeller LC location but they don't have a confirmed date of arrival.


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Went with the Libertie in Bilberry. I thought I would ruin the Coral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951358



Yay, you got it! I cant believe you didnt get the coral!

we're still bag cousins tho since I haz the bilberry liberty 1899 





Glitter_pixie said:


> I like this color.
> 
> I just ordered the Coral yesterday. I was told Red versions would be arriving at the Rockefeller LC location but they don't have a confirmed date of arrival.



red Liberty? I want, I want! I gotta call Madison.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Yay, you got it! I cant believe you didnt get the coral!
> 
> we're still bag cousins tho since I haz the bilberry liberty 1899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red Liberty? I want, I want! I gotta call Madison.




Me, too...wANT! Does the Madison location also carry the SoL?


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Me, too...wANT! Does the Madison location also carry the SoL?




of course! it's a flagship store. :weird:


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> of course! it's a flagship store. :weird:



Good to know. I always bought mine from the Rockefeller LC.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Good to know. I always bought mine from the Rockefeller LC.




Madison has the best SOL display. Half the time, Rockefeller doesnt even display them.


My order of preference to buy LC in the city:
1. Bloomies - they dont cut off the merchandise tag (seriously, WTF LC?) and great sales but they are not carrying SOL this season.
2. Madison - flagship store and better than Soho, the other flagship store
3. Macys - you can use Macys gift cards there (only reason I go)
4. Rockefeller - nice staff but arguably the worst stock and smallest space-wise
5. Soho - so dark inside. I can't see a bloody thing. I don't care how famous the staircase is; it's not like I am buying it for my house.


----------



## cheidel

annchopepper said:


> The corners on my Le Pliage are shot and I'm looking to replace my bag. Anyone know where I can find a chocolate brown 2724 Large Long Handle Le Pliage? Only thing I found online was this (http://www.whatshebuys.com/long-2724-089-chocolate-203.html) -- picture matches what I want, but item number is 1899...  I need the big pocket and longer handle drop! And the current 1899 chocolate color is a lot darker than the warmer 2724 chocolate brown. Any advice is appreciated!


I saw that pic on WSB a couple months ago, and called them to ask if they actually had the 2724 as shown.  They told me it was an old pic, and they no longer have that model.  I have also been looking for the same style in Navy.


----------



## cheidel

VanillaLV said:


> Got my hands on the LP Bang Pochette today !
> Saw the LP Bang SH pliage but wasn't sure about the gun design on the front of the tote (somewhat inappropriate). Call me crazy but I felt the pochette version was more acceptable *giggles*
> 
> Happy Easter everyone [emoji195]
> 
> View attachment 2951273


Very nice!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Went with the Libertie in Bilberry. I thought I would ruin the Coral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951358


Gorgeous, so lovin it in Bilberry!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Fantaisie
> 
> View attachment 2951355


Congrats, very pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> Yay, you got it! I cant believe you didnt get the coral!
> 
> we're still bag cousins tho since I haz the bilberry liberty 1899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red Liberty? I want, I want! I gotta call Madison.




Bag cousins! It was a tough decision...I love Coral but purples always suck me in.

Red Liberty sounds amazing!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Congrats, very pretty!




Thank you - I love the colors in this print.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I like this color.
> 
> I just ordered the Coral yesterday. I was told Red versions would be arriving at the Rockefeller LC location but they don't have a confirmed date of arrival.


Red??? Oh can't wait to see....


----------



## squidgee

LC solo and with pumpkin pie because it's such a yummy color!


----------



## dreva

squidgee said:


> LC solo and with pumpkin pie because it's such a yummy color!
> View attachment 2951835
> 
> View attachment 2951836



Hi pretty color! &#127804; what color exactly is it? Sunshine?


----------



## Naminami

Here they are, my twin longchamp
[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/ipEOcN5ij]
	
[/URL]


----------



## TAZxSPIN

I'm usually over on the LV forums, but got a nice summer tote for my wife.

Bloomingdales exclusive


----------



## squidgee

dreva said:


> Hi pretty color! &#127804; what color exactly is it? Sunshine?




Thanks! Yep it's Sunshine.


----------



## ThomSF

My mum and I share a love for bags, and these are the two that I bought for her. Both of these were Mother Day's gift from some years back...

They still look as good as new, you just can't go wrong with Le Pliage.


----------



## cheidel

squidgee said:


> LC solo and with pumpkin pie because it's such a yummy color!
> View attachment 2951835
> 
> View attachment 2951836


 
Very pretty, lovely color!


----------



## cheidel

Naminami said:


> Here they are, my twin longchamp
> <a class="nolinks" href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">


 


Both are gorgeous!!!  Especially the red/vermillion!


----------



## cheidel

ThomSF said:


> My mum and I share a love for bags, and these are the two that I bought for her. Both of these were Mother Day's gift from some years back...
> 
> They still look as good as new, you just can't go wrong with Le Pliage.




So sweet of you to give your Mom such a lovely gift, very pretty colors!


----------



## cheidel

My newest LC arrived Friday (#9), LLH.......color is Deep Red from Nordies 25% off sale!!!  Can't wait to take her out!


----------



## pbnjam

TAZxSPIN said:


> I'm usually over on the LV forums, but got a nice summer tote for my wife.
> 
> Bloomingdales exclusive


I think your photo makes this color look very vibrant! 10x better than the one on bloomies site. Great choice for the beach!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

pbnjam said:


> I think your photo makes this color look very vibrant! 10x better than the one on bloomies site. Great choice for the beach!



Thanks, it's so low maintenance, it was perfect at the beach!


----------



## FinFun

squidgee said:


> LC solo and with pumpkin pie because it's such a yummy color!
> View attachment 2951835
> 
> View attachment 2951836


Oh man, this just makes me want the current yellow Cuir even more (been drooling over it in the local department store and going over to the LC boutique to see the customised one on display). Enjoy yours!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ThomSF said:


> My mum and I share a love for bags, and these are the two that I bought for her. Both of these were Mother Day's gift from some years back...
> 
> They still look as good as new, you just can't go wrong with Le Pliage.



Lovely pair!



cheidel said:


> My newest LC arrived Friday (#9), LLH.......color is Deep Red from Nordies 25% off sale!!!  Can't wait to take her out!



Love it!


----------



## cheidel

TAZxSPIN said:


> I'm usually over on the LV forums, but got a nice summer tote for my wife.
> 
> Bloomingdales exclusive


It's beautiful, perfect for a day on the beach, such a lovely color!  So nice of you, I'm sure your wife loved it.


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely pair!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!


Thank you HS!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> My newest LC arrived Friday (#9), LLH.......color is Deep Red from Nordies 25% off sale!!!  Can't wait to take her out!



She looks amazing! I can sense she is the right tone of red you are wishing for? Oh, I am elated for you!


----------



## seton

TAZxSPIN said:


> I'm usually over on the LV forums, but got a nice summer tote for my wife.
> 
> Bloomingdales exclusive



I've seen these in person and you captured the color perfectly. 





ThomSF said:


> My mum and I share a love for bags, and these are the two that I bought for her. Both of these were Mother Day's gift from some years back...
> 
> They still look as good as new, you just can't go wrong with Le Pliage.



very pretty!
:welcome2: to the forum!






cheidel said:


> My newest LC arrived Friday (#9), LLH.......color is Deep Red from Nordies 25% off sale!!!  Can't wait to take her out!



Yay! It looks like a great red for you! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> She looks amazing! I can sense she is the right tone of red you are wishing for? Oh, I am elated for you!


Yes, the color is spot on!  Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I've seen these in person and you captured the color perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty!
> :welcome2: to the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! It looks like a great red for you! Congrats!


 
Thanks Seton!


----------



## ThomSF

cheidel said:


> So sweet of you to give your Mom such a lovely gift, very pretty colors!



Thanks cheidel! The red colour that you got is lovely and pretty too! 



HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely pair!
> 
> Love it!



Thanks HesitantShopper!



seton said:


> I've seen these in person and you captured the color perfectly.
> 
> very pretty!
> :welcome2: to the forum!
> 
> Yay! It looks like a great red for you! Congrats!



Thanks seton! I've been a silent reader of purseforum and purseblog all these while, but it would be more fun to join the crowd of course.


----------



## Naminami

TAZxSPIN said:


> I'm usually over on the LV forums, but got a nice summer tote for my wife.
> 
> Bloomingdales exclusive



Love it.
Eye catching


----------



## Naminami

cheidel said:


> Both are gorgeous!!!  Especially the red/vermillion!



Thank you.
Yes for sure vermillion so gorgeous


----------



## LuvAllBags

squidgee said:


> LC solo and with pumpkin pie because it's such a yummy color!
> View attachment 2951835
> 
> View attachment 2951836




Love this color!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Naminami said:


> Here they are, my twin longchamp
> [URL=http://imageshack.com/f/ipEOcN5ij]
> 
> [/URL]




Love your bags, especially the red!


----------



## LuvAllBags

TAZxSPIN said:


> I'm usually over on the LV forums, but got a nice summer tote for my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomingdales exclusive




The purple looks gorgeous in the sunshine!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Madison has the best SOL display. Half the time, Rockefeller doesnt even display them.
> 
> 
> My order of preference to buy LC in the city:
> 1. Bloomies - they dont cut off the merchandise tag (seriously, WTF LC?) and great sales but they are not carrying SOL this season.
> 2. Madison - flagship store and better than Soho, the other flagship store
> 3. Macys - you can use Macys gift cards there (only reason I go)
> 4. Rockefeller - nice staff but arguably the worst stock and smallest space-wise
> 5. Soho - so dark inside. I can't see a bloody thing. I don't care how famous the staircase is; it's not like I am buying it for my house.



 ME TOO! What is it with them cutting off the tags? I stop them before they cut the tag and take a photo of the tag with my phone, explaining what a nut I am about keeping records of the bags I buy, etc. Or I just copy the info off the sales receipt but that's a pain in the butt. 

Normally when the tag isn't cut off by a store, I insert it into the booklet that comes in the pocket. 

Thanks for this info. When I move completely out of my apartment (in Westchester County) this April and can finally catch my breath, I'll be celebrating by shopping in the city. Def will checkout the SoL display on Madison.


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Naminami said:


> Love it.
> Eye catching





LuvAllBags said:


> The purple looks gorgeous in the sunshine!



Thank you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

squidgee said:


> LC solo and with pumpkin pie because it's such a yummy color!






Naminami said:


> Here they are, my twin longchamp





TAZxSPIN said:


> I'm usually over on the LV forums, but got a nice summer tote for my wife.
> 
> Bloomingdales exclusive





ThomSF said:


> ]
> 
> My mum and I share a love for bags, and these are the two that I bought for her. Both of these were Mother Day's gift from some years back...
> 
> They still look as good as new, you just can't go wrong with Le Pliage.





cheidel said:


> My newest LC arrived Friday (#9), LLH.......color is Deep Red from Nordies 25% off sale!!!  Can't wait to take her out!



*squidgee*: This is just such a warm yellow! I think I have this same color in the Cuir LM tote. Now I know its name.

*Naminami*: Lovely set of twins!

*TAZxSPIN*: Nice to meet you! Your wife and me are bag twins! It's such a gorgeous, vibrant blue! I bet she loves it. 

*ThomSF*: Very nice gift to give your mum. I bet she still loves them.

*cheidel*: Hoorah!   The Deep red is much more earthy than the Red I bought during the winter LC sales. Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> *squidgee*: This is just such a warm yellow! I think I have this same color in the Cuir LM tote. Now I know its name.
> 
> *Naminami*: Lovely set of twins!
> 
> *TAZxSPIN*: Nice to meet you! Your wife and me are bag twins! It's such a gorgeous, vibrant blue! I bet she loves it.
> 
> *ThomSF*: Very nice gift to give your mum. I bet she still loves them.
> 
> *cheidel*: Hoorah!   The Deep red is much more earthy than the Red I bought during the winter LC sales. Congrats!


Thank you....!!!  I took her out today, so of course I posted her first day out pic on Which.......Today Thread!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

This arrived today. 











Coral Statue of Liberty! Much prettier IRL. [emoji7]


----------



## rachelkitty

Glitter_pixie said:


> This arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 2953805
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953808
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953810
> 
> 
> Coral Statue of Liberty! Much prettier IRL. [emoji7]




Wow, that is beautiful!! Congrats! Do you have to order it from NY or is it available at any LC boutique?


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> This arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 2953805
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953808
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953810
> 
> 
> Coral Statue of Liberty! Much prettier IRL. [emoji7]




i am in luv


----------



## mandabear

Glitter_pixie said:


> This arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 2953805
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953808
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953810
> 
> 
> Coral Statue of Liberty! Much prettier IRL. [emoji7]



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## KM7029

Glitter_pixie said:


> This arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 2953805
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953808
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953810
> 
> 
> Coral Statue of Liberty! Much prettier IRL. [emoji7]



Sooo nice!  Congrats!  I want to eventually get this bag too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> This arrived today. Coral Statue of Liberty! Much prettier IRL. [emoji7]



This is lovely! The statue stands out so well against coral! Congrats on an awesome purchase!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My first LLH LP in Amethyst. Colour comparison between amethyst and bilberry. My phone camera is making them look blue than they should. Amethyst does have a tinge of blue in it. Very pretty and my purple loving heart adores it. Plus it is 25% off,  makes me even happier. 
&#128156;  &#9996;


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Glitter_pixie said:


> *squidgee*: This is just such a warm yellow! I think I have this same color in the Cuir LM tote. Now I know its name.
> 
> *Naminami*: Lovely set of twins!
> 
> *TAZxSPIN*: Nice to meet you! Your wife and me are bag twins! It's such a gorgeous, vibrant blue! I bet she loves it.
> 
> *ThomSF*: Very nice gift to give your mum. I bet she still loves them.
> 
> *cheidel*: Hoorah!   The Deep red is much more earthy than the Red I bought during the winter LC sales. Congrats!



Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first LLH LP in Amethyst. Colour comparison between amethyst and bilberry. My phone camera is making them look blue than they should. Amethyst does have a tinge of blue in it. Very pretty and my purple loving heart adores it. Plus it is 25% off,  makes me even happier.
> &#128156;  &#9996;



Oh great colors there! and a sale pricing makes it even sweeter.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> This arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 2953805
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953808
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953810
> 
> 
> Coral Statue of Liberty! Much prettier IRL. [emoji7]



Gorgeous!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rachelkitty said:


> Wow, that is beautiful!! Congrats! Do you have to order it from NY or is it available at any LC boutique?



My experience is that you have to order it from a NYC LC boutique. You can either try the Madison or the Rockefeller location.  I used the latter but I think the inventory might be pulled from the Madison location, anyway. 

Max from the Rockefeller location said they were getting low on the Coral version.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> i am in luv





mandabear said:


> Gorgeous!!!





KM7029 said:


> Sooo nice!  Congrats!  I want to eventually get this bag too.





frenziedhandbag said:


> This is lovely! The statue stands out so well against coral! Congrats on an awesome purchase!





HesitantShopper said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you all! I'm very glad I added this version to my collection.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first LLH LP in Amethyst. Colour comparison between amethyst and bilberry. My phone camera is making them look blue than they should. Amethyst does have a tinge of blue in it. Very pretty and my purple loving heart adores it. Plus it is 25% off,  makes me even happier.
> &#128156;  &#9996;



This is fab! I love the Amethyst and used it so much during February. I saw lots of the Amethyst on the streets of NYC. It's a very popular color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh great colors there! and a sale pricing makes it even sweeter.



Thank you! I try not to be tempted during sales but it is so hard to stay away when it comes to LC. So glad to score the amethyst whilst it is still available.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> This is fab! I love the Amethyst and used it so much during February. I saw lots of the Amethyst on the streets of NYC. It's a very popular color.



Thank you! You have an amazing collection too. I was practically smiling at all of them when you posted pics. It was very limited stock in my country and sold out in no time. I am guessing we didn't get a lot of stock. My favourite color is purple so I am really pleased to get it.


----------



## pbnjam

Look what came in the mail! Excited to be able to get my hands on this one. I was able to ask my cousin who has a friend in London to buy this for me. It arrived a little wrinkled on its journey from UK to US. But I'm just super stoked!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> This arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 2953805
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953808
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953810
> 
> 
> Coral Statue of Liberty! Much prettier IRL. [emoji7]



Coral is so pretty! It's s very nice Spring/ Summer color. Congrats!


----------



## FinFun

Glitter_pixie said:


> This arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 2953805
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953808
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953810
> 
> 
> Coral Statue of Liberty! Much prettier IRL. [emoji7]


I love it! So pretty! I really like coral, I've been thinking of buying a regular LP in coral for the summer. Enjoy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Look what came in the mail! Excited to be able to get my hands on this one. I was able to ask my cousin who has a friend in London to buy this for me. It arrived a little wrinkled on its journey from UK to US. But I'm just super stoked!




Holy Moly! You must be totally thrilled!
Congrats! Awesome LC. : )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Coral is so pretty! It's s very nice Spring/ Summer color. Congrats!







FinFun said:


> I love it! So pretty! I really like coral, I've been thinking of buying a regular LP in coral for the summer. Enjoy!





Thank you, both! Looking forward to wearing it soon.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> This arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 2953805
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953808
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953810
> 
> 
> Coral Statue of Liberty! Much prettier IRL. [emoji7]




Omg!!!!!  She is absolutely beautiful....love that coral....!!!  Congrats, and carry her in good health!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first LLH LP in Amethyst. Colour comparison between amethyst and bilberry. My phone camera is making them look blue than they should. Amethyst does have a tinge of blue in it. Very pretty and my purple loving heart adores it. Plus it is 25% off,  makes me even happier.
> &#128156;  &#9996;


 
Beautiful..........thanks for showing the color contrast with the bilberry.  That amethyst is gorgeous!!!!!  Congrats on your first LLH.....and may you purchase many more!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Look what came in the mail! Excited to be able to get my hands on this one. I was able to ask my cousin who has a friend in London to buy this for me. It arrived a little wrinkled on its journey from UK to US. But I'm just super stoked!
> 
> View attachment 2954319




Congrats on your matching set, very nice!!!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first LLH LP in Amethyst. Colour comparison between amethyst and bilberry. My phone camera is making them look blue than they should. Amethyst does have a tinge of blue in it. Very pretty and my purple loving heart adores it. Plus it is 25% off,  makes me even happier.
> &#128156;  &#9996;




I love Amethyst. Great choice!





pbnjam said:


> Look what came in the mail! Excited to be able to get my hands on this one. I was able to ask my cousin who has a friend in London to buy this for me. It arrived a little wrinkled on its journey from UK to US. But I'm just super stoked!
> 
> View attachment 2954319




Wow! I am stoked for you! Very boss!


Looks like everyone is revealing LEs this week. Here is mine - Mary K 1899


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I love Amethyst. Great choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I am stoked for you! Very boss!
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone is revealing LEs this week. Here is mine - Mary K 1899


 

OMG......I am at a loss for words...LOL  Beautiful, stunning, and absolutely gorgeous!  That is also the "perfect" charm for her! I mentioned before I would love to have this MK LE.  Where did you find it?  Thx!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Beautiful..........thanks for showing the color contrast with the bilberry.  That amethyst is gorgeous!!!!!  Congrats on your first LLH.....and may you purchase many more!



Thank you. I have not started using it yet as the lining is white and my red purse organiser is bleeding. Waiting for my new organiser to arrive before I start using it. 

Purchase many more? I see that coming too! &#128513;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I love Amethyst.Looks like everyone is revealing LEs this week. Here is mine - Mary K 1899



Thank you! I'm loving it too. So happy with it. 

Grasp! Your Mary K! I hardly buy a printed bag, only small accessories but yours take my breath away each time I see it. Print brilliantly done!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> OMG......I am at a loss for words...LOL  Beautiful, stunning, and absolutely gorgeous!  That is also the "perfect" charm for her! I mentioned before I would love to have this MK LE.  Where did you find it?  Thx!



Thx, I found it locally. I wasnt looking for it but it found me! 





frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I'm loving it too. So happy with it.
> 
> Grasp! Your Mary K! I hardly buy a printed bag, only small accessories but yours take my breath away each time I see it. Print brilliantly done!



Thx, I get dizzy just looking at it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Thx, I get dizzy just looking at it.



In a good way, I'm  sure.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Omg!!!!!  She is absolutely beautiful....love that coral....!!!  Congrats, and carry her in good health!!!




Tky! I thought the same thing...she's so pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Looks like everyone is revealing LEs this week. Here is mine - Mary K 1899




Fantastic! You must have been doin' the Happy Dance when you found her. : )


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I love Amethyst. Great choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I am stoked for you! Very boss!
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone is revealing LEs this week. Here is mine - Mary K 1899


Would love to see the accessories you use with this one.


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> I love Amethyst. Great choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I am stoked for you! Very boss!
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone is revealing LEs this week. Here is mine - Mary K 1899



Love the print!


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> Coral is so pretty! It's s very nice Spring/ Summer color. Congrats!




GP you had them ship it to you from the store??


----------



## SofiaC

squidgee said:


> Thanks! Yep it's Sunshine.


Oh Wow! Wish they still make Sunshine. Such a cheery colour. Still look so new.


----------



## squidgee

SofiaC said:


> Oh Wow! Wish they still make Sunshine. Such a cheery colour. Still look so new.




Thank you Sofia! I actually found this in mid-2014 on sale at Nordy's, so it's not too old, but it's been through airport security, wet sand, concrete and grass-  definitely a trooper!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Look what came home with me today. &#128518;

It wasn't intentional. I visited the boutique hoping to see Glitter Pixie's creamy Neo tote, have a glimpse at Cheidel's desired Poppy LP... I saw this, tried it on and fell in love with it. Plus, it was 20% off. 

I  will post more pictures of its interior in the Honore thread instead.


----------



## SofiaC

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look what came home with me today. &#128518;
> 
> It wasn't intentional. I visited the boutique hoping to see Glitter Pixie's creamy Neo tote, have a glimpse at Cheidel's desired Poppy LP... I saw this, tried it on and fell in love with it. Plus, it was 20% off.
> 
> I  will post more pictures of its interior in the Honore thread instead.


A very vibrant tote just right to welcome spring.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SofiaC said:


> A very vibrant tote just right to welcome spring.



Indeed. The color was of a darker fuschia but still cheery. &#128147; it!


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look what came home with me today. &#128518;
> 
> It wasn't intentional. I visited the boutique hoping to see Glitter Pixie's creamy Neo tote, have a glimpse at Cheidel's desired Poppy LP... I saw this, tried it on and fell in love with it. Plus, it was 20% off.
> 
> I  will post more pictures of its interior in the Honore thread instead.



So pretty, congrats!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> So pretty, congrats!!



Thank you Stansy! It was love at first sight. &#128521;


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you Stansy! It was love at first sight. &#128521;



A feeling I know oh so well


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> A feeling I know oh so well



Isn't that just plain awesome? Nothing says a great new bag. I have been smiling since I got it. &#128513;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> GP you had them ship it to you from the store??




Yes. My contact at the Rockefeller boutique is Max.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look what came home with me today. [emoji38]
> 
> It wasn't intentional. I visited the boutique hoping to see Glitter Pixie's creamy Neo tote, have a glimpse at Cheidel's desired Poppy LP... I saw this, tried it on and fell in love with it. Plus, it was 20% off.
> 
> I  will post more pictures of its interior in the Honore thread instead.




Wow so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Holy Moly! You must be totally thrilled!
> Congrats! Awesome LC. : )


Thank you GP. I am very happy!


cheidel said:


> Congrats on your matching set, very nice!!!


Thank you Cheidel! 


seton said:


> Wow! I am stoked for you! Very boss!
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone is revealing LEs this week. Here is mine - Mary K 1899


Thank you Seton!


seton said:


> Thx, I found it locally. I wasnt looking for it but it found me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx, I get dizzy just looking at it.



Congrats! It's a wonderful and lively print! I wish bags can come to me too. This bag is really a gem!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Wow so pretty! Congrats!



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## dreva

seton said:


> Thx, I found it locally. I wasnt looking for it but it found me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx, I get dizzy just looking at it.




Ahhhhh Mary K, lovely findings Seton, i aaalways love your colls[emoji4][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## MMaiko

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look what came home with me today. &#128518;
> 
> It wasn't intentional. I visited the boutique hoping to see Glitter Pixie's creamy Neo tote, have a glimpse at Cheidel's desired Poppy LP... I saw this, tried it on and fell in love with it. Plus, it was 20% off.
> 
> I  will post more pictures of its interior in the Honore thread instead.



Oh my, this is gorgeous.  What a great color for this time of year.  Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MMaiko said:


> Oh my, this is gorgeous.  What a great color for this time of year.  Enjoy!



 indeed, I adore the color too. thank you.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look what came home with me today. &#128518;
> 
> It wasn't intentional. I visited the boutique hoping to see Glitter Pixie's creamy Neo tote, have a glimpse at Cheidel's desired Poppy LP... I saw this, tried it on and fell in love with it. Plus, it was 20% off.
> 
> I  will post more pictures of its interior in the Honore thread instead.



It's adorable! Love that pinky pop!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look what came home with me today. &#128518;
> 
> It wasn't intentional. I visited the boutique hoping to see Glitter Pixie's creamy Neo tote, have a glimpse at Cheidel's desired Poppy LP... I saw this, tried it on and fell in love with it. Plus, it was 20% off.
> 
> I  will post more pictures of its interior in the Honore thread instead.



It's adorable! Love that pinky pop!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's adorable! Love that pinky pop!



You were the cause of it in a way. I went to the boutique to look for your neo tote in beige. So,  it was all thanks to you that i got the last piece and 20% off. Thank you!  &#128536;


----------



## tflowers921

Custom LP & my pup


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> You were the cause of it in a way. I went to the boutique to look for your neo tote in beige. So,  it was all thanks to you that i got the last piece and 20% off. Thank you!  &#128536;




Lol anytime! Wish I went with you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2955629
> 
> Custom LP & my pup




Ohhhhh so cute! PUP-pee! 

I like your custom LP.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Custom LP & my pup



Adorable!  I meant both!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ohhhhh so cute! PUP-pee!
> 
> I like your custom LP.




Thanks GP! He's going to the vet for his six month check up  my custom is really old, I love the new options! Trying to decide which combo I want


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lol anytime! Wish I went with you!



You will enjoy shopping here though sometimes the deals are much better in US.


----------



## EGBDF

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2955629
> 
> Custom LP & my pup



Oh what a cutie!!!


----------



## tflowers921

EGBDF said:


> Oh what a cutie!!!




Thank you!!!


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> Adorable!  I meant both!




Both Opie & my LP thank you! [emoji6]


----------



## tflowers921

Just left Sands Point Shop with this...LP MSH in slate  they said this color is being discontinued? I've  always wanted this color


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2956538
> 
> Just left Sands Point Shop with this...LP MSH in slate  they said this color is being discontinued? I've  always wanted this color




Gorgeous neutral! Congrats!


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous neutral! Congrats!




Thanks! It's almost green-brown which I love. This is also my first short handle


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> Just left Sands Point Shop with this...LP MSH in slate  they said this color is being discontinued? I've  always wanted this color




That color is fantastic! Wish I had added that to my collection. Congrats!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Here's a couple of new items I've gotten.

Le Foulonné in Paprika. My first LF. The pouches are Lagoon. I got these on a Bluefly sale.








LM Cuir. I think the color is Sunshine? Got this beauty at the Woodbury Commons outlets.


----------



## annchopepper

cheidel said:


> I saw that pic on WSB a couple months ago, and called them to ask if they actually had the 2724 as shown.  They told me it was an old pic, and they no longer have that model.  I have also been looking for the same style in Navy.


What's a reasonable price for these bags (Large long handle 2724)? Are they marked up a lot because they're discontinued? How much would you pay for a used one that is in excellent condition except for some corner wear and 2 pinpoint holes in the corners?


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's a couple of new items I've gotten.
> 
> Le Foulonné in Paprika. My first LF. The pouches are Lagoon. I got these on a Bluefly sale.
> 
> View attachment 2956688
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956690
> 
> 
> LM Cuir. I think the color is Sunshine? Got this beauty at the Woodbury Commons outlets.
> 
> View attachment 2956701
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956702



Love the foulonne! Is it the same size as a mini le pliage?


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2956538
> 
> Just left Sands Point Shop with this...LP MSH in slate  they said this color is being discontinued? I've  always wanted this color



how was the shop? Slate is one of my all-time faves, congrats! 





Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's a couple of new items I've gotten.
> 
> Le Foulonné in Paprika. My first LF. The pouches are Lagoon. I got these on a Bluefly sale.
> 
> 
> 
> LM Cuir. I think the color is Sunshine? Got this beauty at the Woodbury Commons outlets.
> 
> View attachment 2956702



Amazing haul as always, GP! 





annchopepper said:


> What's a reasonable price for these bags (Large long handle 2724)? Are they marked up a lot because they're discontinued? How much would you pay for a used one that is in excellent condition except for some corner wear and 2 pinpoint holes in the corners?




I strongly suggest that you read the forum rules.


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> how was the shop? Slate is one of my all-time faves, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing haul as always, GP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly suggest that you read the forum rules.




Thanks Seton! When I love a color & hear that it may leaving I try to grab it. The shop is very nice and the SA was lovely & very helpful. They have pretty basic stock, all the LPs including Neo & Cuir, the mariniere, surf, and le cage versions (only the current limited editions). Great selection of the leather lines. Next time I should take pics, they have a whole Longchamp room!


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> Thanks Seton! When I love a color & hear that it may leaving I try to grab it. The shop is very nice and the SA was lovely & very helpful. They have pretty basic stock, all the LPs including Neo & Cuir, the mariniere, surf, and le cage versions (only the current limited editions). Great selection of the leather lines. Next time I should take pics, they have a whole Longchamp room!




A whole LC room? Wow! How far away are you from there?


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> A whole LC room? Wow! How far away are you from there?






This is the best pic I could find of the room online  
I love about 30 minutes away but one of my work locations is only 15-20 minutes away!


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2956781
> 
> This is the best pic I could find of the room online
> I love about 30 minutes away but one of my work locations is only 15-20 minutes away!



Thx! Looks very impressive!


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> Thx! Looks very impressive!




I could've spent hours there  I love seeing them all on display. I very much debated the surf & the city but the material is more canvas than nylon, and with the white background I was nervous about dirt. And I looooove the slate!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's a couple of new items I've gotten.
> 
> Le Foulonné in Paprika. My first LF. The pouches are Lagoon. I got these on a Bluefly sale.
> 
> View attachment 2956688
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956690
> 
> 
> LM Cuir. I think the color is Sunshine? Got this beauty at the Woodbury Commons outlets.
> 
> View attachment 2956701
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956702





They had a few more slate bus they said they just weren't getting anymore in after these sold. Hoping it's not gone forever! 
Btw GP your bag collection is fabulous!!! Love the cuir!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's a couple of new items I've gotten.
> 
> Le Foulonné in Paprika. My first LF. The pouches are Lagoon. I got these on a Bluefly sale.
> 
> View attachment 2956688
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956690
> 
> 
> LM Cuir. I think the color is Sunshine? Got this beauty at the Woodbury Commons outlets.
> 
> View attachment 2956701
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956702



Really nice collection there!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2955629
> 
> Custom LP & my pup



They are both so cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2956538
> 
> Just left Sands Point Shop with this...LP MSH in slate  they said this color is being discontinued? I've  always wanted this color



Great color, neutral yet different lol


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Love the foulonne! Is it the same size as a mini le pliage?




Thanks!

I'll have to check after my move but my impression was that it's the same size.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's a couple of new items I've gotten.
> 
> Le Foulonné in Paprika. My first LF. The pouches are Lagoon. I got these on a Bluefly sale.
> 
> View attachment 2956688
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956690
> 
> 
> LM Cuir. I think the color is Sunshine? Got this beauty at the Woodbury Commons outlets.
> 
> View attachment 2956701
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956702




Love your LC goodies! Just in time for the warmer weather ahead. Hope it comes a lil quicker.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Le Foulonné in Paprika. My first LF. The pouches are Lagoon. I got these on a Bluefly sale.LM Cuir. I think the color is Sunshine? Got this beauty at the Woodbury Commons outlets. QUOTE]
> 
> Wonderful purchases, just right for sunny weather. I love the colors!


----------



## pbnjam

My Bluefly buys: Med navy neo and MSH in Amethyst


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> They are both so cute!




We both thank you! 
And neutral but different were my thoughts exactly!


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> My Bluefly buys: Med navy neo and MSH in Amethyst
> 
> View attachment 2957109




That amethyst is such s gorgeous color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> My Bluefly buys: Med navy neo and MSH in Amethyst




Gorgeous! I love Amethyst too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful purchases, just right for sunny weather. I love the colors!




Thanks frenzie! I can see by our recent purchases we both want the warm, sunny weather! 



HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice collection there!




Thanks so much! With all the sales, it's too hard to resist.



tflowers921 said:


> They had a few more slate bus they said they just weren't getting anymore in after these sold. Hoping it's not gone forever!
> Btw GP your bag collection is fabulous!!! Love the cuir!



Thanks tflowers! I think the slate is def on my radar now, lol! If not, I can enjoy seeing yours. I think your photo captures the color so nicely!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> how was the shop? Slate is one of my all-time faves, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing haul as always, GP!




Thanks, seton!

I'd love to see the Sandspoint shop but ugh...no desire to drive out to Long Island anytime soon. I might drive out to Petticoat Lane in Scarsdale tomorrow when I need a break from packing boxes.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> My Bluefly buys: Med navy neo and MSH in Amethyst
> 
> View attachment 2957109



Oh my! I am still prostrate from the Bang haul! 
Congrats!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks, seton!
> 
> I'd love to see the Sandspoint shop but ugh...no desire to drive out to Long Island anytime soon. I might drive out to Petticoat Lane in Scarsdale tomorrow when I need a break from packing boxes.




Oh dear. I hope you called up ahead to make sure that location carries LC bc the one that I went to didnt carry it.

Good luck on your move, GF!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks frenzie! I can see by our recent purchases we both want the warm, sunny weather!




Where I live, it is hot, humid all year round and rainy in certain months. No seasons so I do enjoy travelling to countries when it is fall or winter there.  : ) 


I am a color fiend, I adore color and where possible try to inject a bit of color here and there. But I have to be honest here, I allow practicality to rule over my heart sometimes when it comes to bag color choices, I love light colors too but always paranoid that I will dirty them very soon. Hence, I often go for saturated colors. I have admired the Bird Cage bag for instance, from online pics but very worried about the light color and how light it actually is.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Love your LC goodies! Just in time for the warmer weather ahead. Hope it comes a lil quicker.







pbnjam said:


> My Bluefly buys: Med navy neo and MSH in Amethyst




Thanks, pbnjam. : )

That navy Neo is fab! And the MSH Amy is gorgeous. I really like the MSH style. So fun to wear in the crook of the arm. 

Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> My Bluefly buys: Med navy neo and MSH in Amethyst
> 
> View attachment 2957109


Congrats....enjoy them!


----------



## MMaiko

Love all the new purchases!!!  I'm eyeing a new Neo, but like another poster, I can't decide between black and navy.  I have one in poppy and adore it.  

I wish I could get a deal on sale somewhere, I just keep paying full price.  Boo!


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> That amethyst is such s gorgeous color!


Thank you! I love this color too. It's easy to choose since I don't have that many LPs.


frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous! I love Amethyst too.


Thank you FHB! I am a purple lover too. 


seton said:


> Oh my! I am still prostrate from the Bang haul!
> Congrats!


Lol thank you! I am making up for lost LC time. And the recent sales make it easier. 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks, pbnjam. : )
> 
> That navy Neo is fab! And the MSH Amy is gorgeous. I really like the MSH style. So fun to wear in the crook of the arm.
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks GP! My first LP was a red LH one. But I found that nothing likes to stay on my shoulders! So I just didn't use it as much and later gave it to my sil. Ever since the neo came out, that long crossbody strap works well for me and renewed my LC interest.  


cheidel said:


> Congrats....enjoy them!


Thank you! I will. I even ordered a leather hole punch kit that might take a while to come. Planning on doing a lil diy and adding a long strap to one of my new MSH LP.


----------



## thedseer

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2956538
> 
> Just left Sands Point Shop with this...LP MSH in slate  they said this color is being discontinued? I've  always wanted this color



Oh no, I hope it's not being discontinued! It's my favorite of the standard colors. Love yours.


----------



## tflowers921

thedseer said:


> Oh no, I hope it's not being discontinued! It's my favorite of the standard colors. Love yours.




Thank you! I hope not also, it's really a lovely color. I wonder if it's seasonal? 
Seton would know lol


----------



## misscocktail

Hi ladies, I need your expertise advice..... I want another MLH, but can't decide which colour. Either a deep red or a beige. I want to wear them all year round and I love red. On the otherhand I feel red is a bit too difficult to combine with all my multicolour summer dresses. That's why I consider a beige one. But could I wear a beige bag in winter? Would it get dirty?


----------



## FinFun

My new (preloved, but in like-new condition) LC Croco Roseau. Beautiful, but just don't know if this is my bag... My daughter, 7, said "Mommy, it's not your style"  Apparently I've subjected her to too many bags if she can form opinions like this...


----------



## HesitantShopper

misscocktail said:


> Hi ladies, I need your expertise advice..... I want another MLH, but can't decide which colour. Either a deep red or a beige. I want to wear them all year round and I love red. On the otherhand I feel red is a bit too difficult to combine with all my multicolour summer dresses. That's why I consider a beige one. But could I wear a beige bag in winter? Would it get dirty?



I own a beige and a red(Small short handle tho), i think the beige would be alright for winter depending on your winter, i admit to perhaps considering a black for winter lol This is a bit of a sickness with all these colors choice, frankly.


----------



## HesitantShopper

FinFun said:


> My new (preloved, but in like-new condition) LC Croco Roseau. Beautiful, but just don't know if this is my bag... My daughter, 7, said "Mommy, it's not your style"  Apparently I've subjected her to too many bags if she can form opinions like this...



Nice find! kids are funny i think the worst is when my teenage son comments, i mean really? he knows nothing about purses but wowee has some strong opinions sometimes.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Got a fairly decent picture of the two i have now...

Short handled small in classic red and well, seems some say medium? some say small Long handled in beige. Sorta playing it safe with colors for now, figure since i have built a good base i can explore more vibrant seasonal choices later on.


----------



## misscocktail

HesitantShopper said:


> Got a fairly decent picture of the two i have now...
> 
> Short handled small in classic red and well, seems some say medium? some say small Long handled in beige. Sorta playing it safe with colors for now, figure since i have built a good base i can explore more vibrant seasonal choices later on.




OW!! Thanks so much for posting this pic! Now I'm even more torn! [emoji6] maybe I should just get both? I have a 2 black ones, a navy, and a peony... Luxury problems!


----------



## HesitantShopper

misscocktail said:


> OW!! Thanks so much for posting this pic! Now I'm even more torn! [emoji6] maybe I should just get both? I have a 2 black ones, a navy, and a peony... Luxury problems!



LOL.. yep both simple solution there ...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

FinFun said:


> My new (preloved, but in like-new condition) LC Croco Roseau. Beautiful, but just don't know if this is my bag... My daughter, 7, said "Mommy, it's not your style"  Apparently I've subjected her to too many bags if she can form opinions like this...




That's funny!  Pretty Roseau.


----------



## cheidel

thedseer said:


> Oh no, I hope it's not being discontinued! It's my favorite of the standard colors. Love yours.




Oh noooo, Slate is on my wish list for the medium SH....discontinued???  Oh geez, I better get it sooner than later.  Thanks for that info.  Congrats on your lovely Slate!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's a couple of new items I've gotten.
> 
> Le Foulonné in Paprika. My first LF. The pouches are Lagoon. I got these on a Bluefly sale.
> 
> View attachment 2956688
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956690
> 
> 
> LM Cuir. I think the color is Sunshine? Got this beauty at the Woodbury Commons outlets.
> 
> View attachment 2956701
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956702




GP, they are all gorgeous!!!!  Love that Sunshine color....beautiful!!!  Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> Got a fairly decent picture of the two i have now...
> 
> Short handled small in classic red and well, seems some say medium? some say small Long handled in beige. Sorta playing it safe with colors for now, figure since i have built a good base i can explore more vibrant seasonal choices later on.




Lovely, and like the way you captured them in this pic with the flower!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Lovely, and like the way you captured them in this pic with the flower!!!



Thank you, i felt it looked springy even though we are so far from it here lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> Short handled small in classic red and well, seems some say medium? some say small Long handled in beige.]



Lovely choices. I love the red mini SH!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely choices. I love the red mini SH!



Thank you! it was my first LC and then i got the beige for times when i need my hands free.


----------



## seton

FinFun said:


> My new (preloved, but in like-new condition) LC Croco Roseau. Beautiful, but just don't know if this is my bag... My daughter, 7, said "Mommy, it's not your style"  Apparently I've subjected her to too many bags if she can form opinions like this...



fab!





HesitantShopper said:


> Got a fairly decent picture of the two i have now...
> 
> Short handled small in classic red and well, seems some say medium? some say small Long handled in beige. Sorta playing it safe with colors for now, figure since i have built a good base i can explore more vibrant seasonal choices later on.




what a gorgeous pic!


----------



## misscocktail

so, I have decided between red or beige....[emoji6]


----------



## seton




----------



## LVBagLady

FinFun said:


> My new (preloved, but in like-new condition) LC Croco Roseau. Beautiful, but just don't know if this is my bag... My daughter, 7, said "Mommy, it's not your style"  Apparently I've subjected her to too many bags if she can form opinions like this...



I like this bag.


----------



## tflowers921

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2958876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, I have decided between red or beige....[emoji6]




[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] yay!


----------



## misscocktail

And I went for.....beige!!!


----------



## EGBDF

misscocktail said:


> And I went for.....beige!!!
> View attachment 2958956



Nice! I am really liking beige. Enjoy!


----------



## MMaiko

misscocktail said:


> And I went for.....beige!!!
> View attachment 2958956



Great choice!


----------



## FinFun

misscocktail said:


> And I went for.....beige!!!
> View attachment 2958956


A great choice and a fantastic neutral to go with everything!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Just got this gorgeous Navy LM Metal from a Poshmark seller with the help of Cheidel!! It's in great condition! I'm so glad she enabled me!!


----------



## EGBDF

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got this gorgeous Navy LM Metal from a Poshmark seller with the help of Cheidel!! It's in great condition! I'm so glad she enabled me!!
> View attachment 2959121



Gorgeous-that's one of my favorites. Congrats on finding it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a gorgeous pic!



Thank you!



misscocktail said:


> And I went for.....beige!!!
> View attachment 2958956



Love it!



MahoganyQT said:


> Just got this gorgeous Navy LM Metal from a Poshmark seller with the help of Cheidel!! It's in great condition! I'm so glad she enabled me!!
> View attachment 2959121



oh what a nice find there.


----------



## misscocktail

Thanks ladies! I'm taking her out today!


----------



## MMaiko

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got this gorgeous Navy LM Metal from a Poshmark seller with the help of Cheidel!! It's in great condition! I'm so glad she enabled me!!
> View attachment 2959121




Ooooh, fab!!!  Great help, Cheidel.


----------



## dreva

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got this gorgeous Navy LM Metal from a Poshmark seller with the help of Cheidel!! It's in great condition! I'm so glad she enabled me!!
> View attachment 2959121




Aahhh.. That one i missed. Great find !


----------



## misscocktail

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got this gorgeous Navy LM Metal from a Poshmark seller with the help of Cheidel!! It's in great condition! I'm so glad she enabled me!!
> View attachment 2959121




So pretty! I regret that I discovered the LM Metal line a bit too late. It's discontinued here, nowhere to be found. [emoji17] I would love to have a golden one!


----------



## MahoganyQT

dreva said:


> Aahhh.. That one i missed. Great find !




Yes, I discovered it late as well. I've been able to get black, gold, and now navy. I'm always on the lookout for more colors.


----------



## MahoganyQT

dreva said:


> Aahhh.. That one i missed. Great find !




Thanks [emoji2]


----------



## LuvAllBags

FinFun said:


> My new (preloved, but in like-new condition) LC Croco Roseau. Beautiful, but just don't know if this is my bag... My daughter, 7, said "Mommy, it's not your style"  Apparently I've subjected her to too many bags if she can form opinions like this...




I love it, but I am a Roseau fan.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's a couple of new items I've gotten.
> 
> Le Foulonné in Paprika. My first LF. The pouches are Lagoon. I got these on a Bluefly sale.
> 
> View attachment 2956688
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956690
> 
> 
> LM Cuir. I think the color is Sunshine? Got this beauty at the Woodbury Commons outlets.
> 
> View attachment 2956701
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956702




Beautiful choices! Love the LF!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Posting pics of the hydreaga for Cheidel. The first is in shade. Second in natural light. Third partially in bright sunlight. I will say it is muted, vibrant but not loud. It is a very pretty color and goes well with my navys, blacks, grays and whites! HTH.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> medium SH....



C, hydreaga as above post. Hth.


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> Posting pics of the hydreaga for Cheidel. The first is in shade. Second in natural light. Third partially in bright sunlight. I will say it is muted, vibrant but not loud. It is a very pretty color and goes well with my navys, blacks, grays and whites! HTH.




Love this color!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Posting pics of the hydreaga for Cheidel. The first is in shade. Second in natural light. Third partially in bright sunlight. I will say it is muted, vibrant but not loud. It is a very pretty color and goes well with my navys, blacks, grays and whites! HTH.




Wonderful. I find it most color true in the third pic. But overall, it's a very hard color to photog bc it's more changable than most LP colors. I like it best when the light hits it so that it looks like rubellite.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Love this color!



Thank you! It is a special gift grom my husband for my birthday last year. I love it too! 







seton said:


> Wonderful. I find it most color true in the third pic. But overall, it's a very hard color to photog bc it's more changable than most LP colors. I like it best when the light hits it so that it looks like rubellite.



You said it right Seton. I took a couple of pics and felt they all look different hence posted them all. I love it when its the same bag but shows varied tones under different lighting.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> C, hydreaga as above post. Hth.


Thanks very much!!  I wonder how it compares to the Fuchsia.


----------



## seton

hydrangea is better


----------



## FinFun

Here's my new Roseau, I like it but don't know if I love it... A shoulder strap would help me love it more  A good thing is it can fit my computer and other work stuff, and it's not even full. It's also very light in itself, so can be loaded up with no problems.

This is the Roseau Tote in Large, which I believe is discontinued? I got her in very good/like new condition, preloved.


----------



## mandabear

FinFun said:


> Here's my new Roseau, I like it but don't know if I love it... A shoulder strap would help me love it more  A good thing is it can fit my computer and other work stuff, and it's not even full. It's also very light in itself, so can be loaded up with no problems.
> 
> This is the Roseau Tote in Large, which I believe is discontinued? I got her in very good/like new condition, preloved.



This looks great on you! I like that you can fit your laptop inside.


----------



## MMaiko

FinFun said:


> Here's my new Roseau, I like it but don't know if I love it... A shoulder strap would help me love it more  A good thing is it can fit my computer and other work stuff, and it's not even full. It's also very light in itself, so can be loaded up with no problems.
> 
> This is the Roseau Tote in Large, which I believe is discontinued? I got her in very good/like new condition, preloved.



Oh, I really like it, it looks great with your outfit!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FinFun said:


> Here's my new Roseau, I like it but don't know if I love it... A shoulder strap would help me love it more  A good thing is it can fit my computer and other work stuff, and it's not even full. It's also very light in itself, so can be loaded up with no problems.



It looks great with you but I hear you with a strap option. It might offer more in terms of functionality. It is an elegant bag.


----------



## FinFun

mandabear said:


> This looks great on you! I like that you can fit your laptop inside.


Thank you! I'm forever battling beauty vs. functionality, this falls in both categories save the the shoulder strap.



MMaiko said:


> Oh, I really like it, it looks great with your outfit!


Thank you, MMaiko! 




frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks great with you but I hear you with a strap option. It might offer more in terms of functionality. It is an elegant bag.


It is a very elegant, timeless bag. Right now I'm debating keeping it or letting it go - not sure if I can live without the strap. I got it because I couldn't pass up a good deal (sound familiar, anyone  ?) - didn't really think it through.


----------



## MahoganyQT

MMaiko said:


> Ooooh, fab!!!  Great help, Cheidel.




Thank you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

HesitantShopper said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> oh what a nice find there.




Thank you!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous-that's one of my favorites. Congrats on finding it!




Thank you! So happy to find this one!!


----------



## FinFun

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice find! kids are funny i think the worst is when my teenage son comments, i mean really? he knows nothing about purses but wowee has some strong opinions sometimes.


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> That's funny!  Pretty Roseau.


 


seton said:


> fab!


 


LVBagLady said:


> I like this bag.


 


LuvAllBags said:


> I love it, but I am a Roseau fan.




Thank you all


----------



## tastangan

seton said:


> hydrangea is better




Which is which?


----------



## tflowers921

FinFun said:


> Here's my new Roseau, I like it but don't know if I love it... A shoulder strap would help me love it more  A good thing is it can fit my computer and other work stuff, and it's not even full. It's also very light in itself, so can be loaded up with no problems.
> 
> This is the Roseau Tote in Large, which I believe is discontinued? I got her in very good/like new condition, preloved.




This is beautiful! Congrats on a great deal  I've always wanted that one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FinFun said:


> It is a very elegant, timeless bag. Right now I'm debating keeping it or letting it go - not sure if I can live without the strap. I got it because I couldn't pass up a good deal.



I can understand but if the bag doesn't work in terms of functionality, my humble opinion is to let it go as from my own experience, I will admire it but never got around to using it, which is a pity. That said, it is really beautiful. The SA wanted to show it to me when I was staring at it but I know it doesn't fit into my casual lifestyle.


----------



## FinFun

tflowers921 said:


> This is beautiful! Congrats on a great deal  I've always wanted that one!


Thank you! If only it had that strap 



frenziedhandbag said:


> I can understand but if the bag doesn't work in terms of functionality, my humble opinion is to let it go as from my own experience, I will admire it but never got around to using it, which is a pity. That said, it is really beautiful. The SA wanted to show it to me when I was staring at it but I know it doesn't fit into my casual lifestyle.


Exactly! It's a bit sad as it's a beautiful bag and I got a good deal... But I know it's probably not going to get much use, I took it to work with me today, and really missed carrying it on the shoulder already. It seems I can't do hand held with no other option of carrying it...


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> hydrangea is better



Thanks! This is very helpful as someone who has debated between the two.






FinFun said:


> Here's my new Roseau, I like it but don't know if I love it... A shoulder strap would help me love it more  A good thing is it can fit my computer and other work stuff, and it's not even full. It's also very light in itself, so can be loaded up with no problems.
> 
> This is the Roseau Tote in Large, which I believe is discontinued? I got her in very good/like new condition, preloved.



Lovely! Looks great on you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Posting pics of the hydreaga for Cheidel. The first is in shade. Second in natural light. Third partially in bright sunlight. I will say it is muted, vibrant but not loud. It is a very pretty color and goes well with my navys, blacks, grays and whites! HTH.



*FrenziedH*: Very pretty! I think it looks great in all the lighting.



seton said:


> Wonderful. I find it most color true in the third pic. But overall, it's a very hard color to photog bc it's more changable than most LP colors. I like it best when the light hits it so that it looks like rubellite.





seton said:


> hydrangea is better



*seton*: I think Amethyst is also hard to catch. It tends to come up bluish for me. Now that I have an iPhone 6, colors are coming up better for me. 



FinFun said:


> Here's my new Roseau, I like it but don't know if I love it... A shoulder strap would help me love it more  A good thing is it can fit my computer and other work stuff, and it's not even full. It's also very light in itself, so can be loaded up with no problems.
> 
> This is the Roseau Tote in Large, which I believe is discontinued? I got her in very good/like new condition, preloved.



*FinFun*: The Roseau Tote looks so pretty on you and it's very elegant. Are you sure you want to let it go? Unless you need to return it for a refund, I'd say wait a bit until you're absolutely sure it needs to go.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> *FrenziedH*: Very pretty! I think it looks great in all the lighting.
> 
> *seton*: I think Amethyst is also hard to catch. It tends to come up bluish for me.



Thank you GP! Hope you had a smooth move? Now comes the unpacking! I agree about amethyst. Took multiple pics and it still looks more blue than purple.


----------



## FinFun

thedseer said:


> Lovely! Looks great on you!


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> *FinFun*: The Roseau Tote looks so pretty on you and it's very elegant. Are you sure you want to let it go? Unless you need to return it for a refund, I'd say wait a bit until you're absolutely sure it needs to go.




Thank you both! I bought it from a private seller (preloved), so no hurry to return. Will definately think it through and see if what I think of it in the long run.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

From France....




Sac de voyage Carte postal. Jeremy Scott Post Card Travel. Cotton canvas. 
















Empty bag mod shots.


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> From France....
> 
> View attachment 2960779
> 
> 
> Sac de voyage Carte postal. Jeremy Scott Post Card Travel. Cotton canvas.
> 
> View attachment 2960784
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960785
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960786
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960787
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960788
> 
> 
> Empty bag mod shots.
> 
> View attachment 2960789
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960790





Huge score GP! I know a few people consider this a HG bag...congrats!


----------



## goldfish19

Glitter_pixie said:


> From France....
> 
> View attachment 2960779
> 
> 
> Sac de voyage Carte postal. Jeremy Scott Post Card Travel. Cotton canvas.
> 
> View attachment 2960784
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960785
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960786
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960787
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960788
> 
> 
> Empty bag mod shots.
> 
> View attachment 2960789
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960790




Dying with envy!!! Great purchase!


----------



## pbnjam

GP - Love your postcard travel bag! Looks really awesome!


----------



## MMaiko

Glitter_pixie said:


> From France....
> 
> View attachment 2960779
> 
> 
> Sac de voyage Carte postal. Jeremy Scott Post Card Travel. Cotton canvas.
> 
> View attachment 2960784
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960785
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960786
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960787
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960788
> 
> 
> Empty bag mod shots.
> 
> View attachment 2960789
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960790



Oh goodness, I love them, they're gorgeous!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> From France....
> 
> View attachment 2960779
> 
> 
> Sac de voyage Carte postal. Jeremy Scott Post Card Travel. Cotton canvas.
> 
> View attachment 2960784
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960785
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960786
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960787
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960788
> 
> 
> Empty bag mod shots.
> 
> View attachment 2960789
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960790



Wow wow wow!!!!


----------



## herro.squirrely

Glitter_pixie said:


> From France....
> 
> View attachment 2960779
> 
> 
> Sac de voyage Carte postal. Jeremy Scott Post Card Travel. Cotton canvas.
> 
> View attachment 2960784
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960785
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960786
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960787
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960788
> 
> 
> Empty bag mod shots.
> 
> View attachment 2960789
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960790



Wow, it looks amazing! Thanks for sharing


----------



## seton

Ahhh. That is more like it. I need my daily Pixie reveal fix. 
Congrats! It's magnifique!


----------



## FinFun

Glitter_pixie said:


> From France....
> 
> View attachment 2960779
> 
> 
> Sac de voyage Carte postal. Jeremy Scott Post Card Travel. Cotton canvas.
> 
> View attachment 2960784
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960785
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960786
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960787
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960788
> 
> 
> Empty bag mod shots.
> 
> View attachment 2960789
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960790


Such a fun bag, congratulations!


----------



## tflowers921

A coworker & I were teaching a class together today & we have the same taste [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

goldfish19 said:


> Dying with envy!!! Great purchase!





MMaiko said:


> Oh goodness, I love them, they're gorgeous!





EGBDF said:


> Wow wow wow!!!!





herro.squirrely said:


> Wow, it looks amazing! Thanks for sharing





seton said:


> Ahhh. That is more like it. I need my daily Pixie reveal fix.
> Congrats! It's magnifique!



(*seton*: ha! almost daily...feels like it.)



FinFun said:


> Such a fun bag, congratulations!



Thank you everyone! It was a wonderful to get the notice to come pick it up after moving back home. I had to share it with my tPF friends first thing!


----------



## WestingerMom

Glitter pixie....Omg, that bag is SO awesome!  I'm a new collector of Longchamp, but I've travelled to Paris alot. Might I ask how/where you got this unbelievable bag?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> A coworker & I were teaching a class together today & we have the same taste [emoji5]&#65039;



Does your coworker know of your luv of LC? Was wondering if you took that photo on the sly.


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Does your coworker know of your luv of LC? Was wondering if you took that photo on the sly.




Haha GP nope she knows!!! She said "are you putting that on tpf??" So funny!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> hydrangea is better


 
I agree!!!!!  Thanks so much for posting this comparison.  Now my search is for medium SH hydrangea.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> From France....
> 
> View attachment 2960779
> 
> 
> Sac de voyage Carte postal. Jeremy Scott Post Card Travel. Cotton canvas.
> 
> View attachment 2960784
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960785
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960786
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960787
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960788
> 
> 
> Empty bag mod shots.
> 
> View attachment 2960789
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960790






Omg....mouth open, drooling.....  What a fabulous bag, this is the HG of LC JS bags!!    Absolutely stunning, you should be smiling from ear to ear!!!!  Enjoy, and travel in style!


----------



## mandabear

Glitter_pixie said:


> From France....
> 
> View attachment 2960779
> 
> 
> Sac de voyage Carte postal. Jeremy Scott Post Card Travel. Cotton canvas.
> 
> View attachment 2960784
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960785
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960786
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960787
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960788
> 
> 
> Empty bag mod shots.
> 
> View attachment 2960789
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960790



Ermagerd! That looks awesome!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Sac de voyage Carte postal. Jeremy Scott Post Card Travel. Cotton canvas. ]



Jaw drops &#128512; what a wonderful and colorful burst of JS! Certainly brightened up my morning. Well done GP!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Jaw drops &#128512; what a wonderful and colorful burst of JS! Certainly brightened up my morning. Well done GP!


Empty your message box!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Empty your message box!



Just did.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Omg....mouth open, drooling.....  What a fabulous bag, this is the HG of LC JS bags!!    Absolutely stunning, you should be smiling from ear to ear!!!!  Enjoy, and travel in style!







mandabear said:


> Ermagerd! That looks awesome!







frenziedhandbag said:


> Jaw drops &#128512; what a wonderful and colorful burst of JS! Certainly brightened up my morning. Well done GP!





:tpfrox:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I was slightly bothered by some dents in my LC bags even though I stored them flat in pillow cases. Cheidel shared her storage method and I thought it was brilliant. Saves space and I can easily access everything easily without the need to open up each pillow case to peek what is inside. If I hang my mini SH and LLH LM Metal, the hanger is full. There are tabs on each sides and I use one tab for one bag. To keep them away from dust, I cover them with a giant coat cover. Thank you Cheidel!


----------



## FinFun

My medium black Neo today.


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was slightly bothered by some dents in my LC bags even though I stored them flat in pillow cases. Cheidel shared her storage method and I thought it was brilliant. Saves space and I can easily access everything easily without the need to open up each pillow case to peek what is inside. If I hang my mini SH and LLH LM Metal, the hanger is full. There are tabs on each sides and I use one tab for one bag. To keep them away from dust, I cover them with a giant coat cover. Thank you Cheidel!




Great storage idea! Where did you get both the hanging rack and the big coat cover?


----------



## SofiaC

FinFun said:


> My medium black Neo today.


 Nice satiny black color.


----------



## MMaiko

FinFun said:


> My medium black Neo today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> Great storage idea! Where did you get both the hanging rack and the big coat cover?



All thanks to Cheidel for sharing hers. I copied.  I ordered them from an asian website (www.taobao.com) which is somewhat like Amazon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FinFun said:


> My medium



Timeless classic. &#128077;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was slightly bothered by some dents in my LC bags even though I stored them flat in pillow cases. Cheidel shared her storage method and I thought it was brilliant. Saves space and I can easily access everything easily without the need to open up each pillow case to peek what is inside. If I hang my mini SH and LLH LM Metal, the hanger is full. There are tabs on each sides and I use one tab for one bag. To keep them away from dust, I cover them with a giant coat cover. Thank you Cheidel!



Great idea. I like how it holds front and back. I store my LC LP flat and unfolded on top of each other on shelves. Those I use more frequently (based on my monthly "color mood" I keep on a door multi-hanger. Maybe we should have a thread devoted to photos of how we store our LC bags. 



FinFun said:


> My medium black Neo today.



That's sooo pretty. It almost looks Navy in the photo.


----------



## aundria17

My brand new longchamp.


----------



## EGBDF

FinFun said:


> My medium black Neo today.



Nice! I was so glad when they came out with the Neo. (Though I liked Planetes too)



aundria17 said:


> My brand new longchamp.



Very classy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Great idea. I like how it holds front and back. I store my LC LP flat and unfolded on top of each other on shelves. Those I use more frequently (based on my monthly "color mood" I keep on a door multi-hanger.



With all the bags on it, it does get a tad heavy. I store my LCs flat too but the weight of all of them on top of each other created 'dent lines' on the back of the bag. I think this solution dissolves that problem.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

aundria17 said:


> My brand new longchamp.



Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was slightly bothered by some dents in my LC bags even though I stored them flat in pillow cases. Cheidel shared her storage method and I thought it was brilliant. Saves space and I can easily access everything easily without the need to open up each pillow case to peek what is inside. If I hang my mini SH and LLH LM Metal, the hanger is full. There are tabs on each sides and I use one tab for one bag. To keep them away from dust, I cover them with a giant coat cover. Thank you Cheidel!


Excellent purse hanger for LC bags!!!  They look great, and I find there are very little folds or wrinkles in my bags.  A great space saver!!!  :okay:


----------



## cheidel

FinFun said:


> My medium black Neo today.


Looking lovely!


----------



## cheidel

aundria17 said:


> My brand new longchamp.


Stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Excellent purse hanger for LC bags!!!  They look great, and I find there are very little folds or wrinkles in my bags.  A great space saver:



All thanks to you. Grateful thanks for sharing. Otherwise I would  have gotten another  type which still renders a lot of closet space. Going forward, I will use this type of purse hanger for LC.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

aundria17 said:


> My brand new longchamp.




Sweet! Congrats...it's a beauty!


----------



## misscocktail

aundria17 said:


> My brand new longchamp.




Ooo, pretty!! I have one in brown, does yours  come with a strap too?


----------



## MMaiko

aundria17 said:


> My brand new longchamp.



Gorgeous!  Enjoy.


----------



## Naminami

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was slightly bothered by some dents in my LC bags even though I stored them flat in pillow cases. Cheidel shared her storage method and I thought it was brilliant. Saves space and I can easily access everything easily without the need to open up each pillow case to peek what is inside. If I hang my mini SH and LLH LM Metal, the hanger is full. There are tabs on each sides and I use one tab for one bag. To keep them away from dust, I cover them with a giant coat cover. Thank you Cheidel!



Woww.. Great idea.
Just wondering, is it the handdles still fine because hanging like that?


----------



## xhaiza

Glitter_pixie said:


> From France....
> 
> View attachment 2960779
> 
> 
> Sac de voyage Carte postal. Jeremy Scott Post Card Travel. Cotton canvas.
> 
> View attachment 2960784
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960785
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960786
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960787
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960788
> 
> 
> Empty bag mod shots.
> 
> View attachment 2960789
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960790




Stunning! Love Jeremy Scott's creations, always, always creative!


----------



## aundria17

misscocktail said:


> Ooo, pretty!! I have one in brown, does yours  come with a strap too?



No I got the large size which does not have the strap. You must have the medium. The brown is gorgeous too !!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

xhaiza said:


> Stunning! Love Jeremy Scott's creations, always, always creative!



Thank you! It really is stunning. Loving blue like I do, this was the JS bag for me.

I don't like all of JS's creations but to your point, they are creative!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Naminami said:


> handdles still fine because hanging like that?



Should be fine as the tabs are made of soft fabric.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> From France....



Bag Twins! My husband picked this up for me as a surprise. I was initially interested in just the pouch after seeing it on IG, but when he went to the Champs-Élysées boutique and showed them the photo I sent him, none of the employees had even seen that JS print in pouch form at all; I was really bummed. After seeing it pop up on a couple of other IGs, I figure it must have been something that LC gave away, and that it's not something for sale at the shop.
I'm still happy to have the travel bag because the print is lovely! I can't wait to use it for weekend getaways/beach holidays. Enjoy yours too, Glitter_pixie!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Bag Twins! My husband picked this up for me as a surprise. I was initially interested in just the pouch after seeing it on IG, but when he went to the Champs-Élysées boutique and showed them the photo I sent him, none of the employees had even seen that JS print in pouch form at all; I was really bummed. After seeing it pop up on a couple of other IGs, I figure it must have been something that LC gave away, and that it's not something for sale at the shop.
> I'm still happy to have the travel bag because the print is lovely! I can't wait to use it for weekend getaways/beach holidays. Enjoy yours too, Glitter_pixie!



It's wonderful, isn't it?

Maybe the pouch hasn't been released?   I know it's one of the HG of pouches for some of us Longchamp tPFers, myself included.


----------



## cheidel

Naminami said:


> Woww.. Great idea.
> Just wondering, is it the handdles still fine because hanging like that?


 
The handles are fine, mine are hanging on a similar rack behind my door.  Since the bags are empty there is no real stress on the straps or handles.  It's a great space saver for me as well.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My new medium SH LP I'm amethyst from Bluefly [emoji7]


----------



## WestingerMom

MahoganyQT said:


> My new medium SH LP I'm amethyst from Bluefly [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964565


Gorgeous!  I've always been a purple girl. Thought about this, but I already have bilberry...  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## MahoganyQT

WestingerMom said:


> Gorgeous!  I've always been a purple girl. Thought about this, but I already have bilberry...  Enjoy your new bag!




Thank you! I love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MahoganyQT said:


> My new medium SH LP I'm amethyst from Bluefly [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2964570



Great purple!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> My new medium SH LP]



Stunning purple! I'm a purple fan. I have it in the LLH. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## MahoganyQT

HesitantShopper said:


> Great purple!







frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunning purple! I'm a purple fan. I have it in the LLH. Can't wait to use it.




Thank you!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's wonderful, isn't it?
> 
> Maybe the pouch hasn't been released?   I know it's one of the HG of pouches for some of us Longchamp tPFers, myself included.



I'm hoping Longchamp does release it...if only they knew how many of us would buy it!  I was really surprised that the SAs at Champs Élysées didn't even know it existed; when my husband showed them the pic I screenshotted off IG they practically jumped on him, asking him where the pic was from and if he could send it to them.  I wish I had been there to see that :giggles:


----------



## pbnjam

MahoganyQT said:


> My new medium SH LP I'm amethyst from Bluefly [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2964570


Oo twins! Love this color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MahoganyQT said:


> My new medium SH LP I'm amethyst from Bluefly [emoji7]
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ooo loverly!
> 
> I love the Amethyst. I have it in the 1899 and 1625 but haven't seen it like yours. Fantastic!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> My new medium SH LP I'm amethyst from Bluefly [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2964570




So pretty and vibrant!!!  Enjoy, glad u got her!!!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I love Ted!


----------



## EGBDF

Ilovepurse007 said:


> I love Ted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967432



cute!


----------



## db89

MahoganyQT said:


> My new medium SH LP I'm amethyst from Bluefly [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2964570



what does SH stand for .. i am still new to LC and was sorry since I just got on the bandwagon now ,, that my friend had gone to europe at xmas , i could have easily asked her to pick up a LC for me... oh well... i will scout for the sales mentioned on this site.
thanks !


----------



## EGBDF

db89 said:


> what does SH stand for .. i am still new to LC and was sorry since I just got on the bandwagon now ,, that my friend had gone to europe at xmas , i could have easily asked her to pick up a LC for me... oh well... i will scout for the sales mentioned on this site.
> thanks !



SH short handle
LH long handle
LP Le Pliage


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ilovepurse007 said:


> I love Ted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967432



Ted is adorable and so is your 1621!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ilovepurse007 said:


> I love Ted!]



What a great pairing! I love bears and bags! &#128522;


----------



## Jenniedel

My, this thread moves so fast! So many lovely bags!



MahoganyQT said:


> My new medium SH LP I'm amethyst from Bluefly [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2964570



Such a vibrant color!



Ilovepurse007 said:


> I love Ted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967432



Very cute! Love it!


----------



## pbnjam

Ilovepurse007 said:


> I love Ted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967432




Ted is so cute and wonderful with ur LP. Love Lotso bear on ur avatar too!


----------



## herro.squirrely

Ilovepurse007 said:


> I love Ted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967432



Ted goes so well with the colour of the bag! Makes me want to attach a little plushie to mine.


----------



## libertygirl

My second Longchamp  Wasn't going to get another pink one but I fell in love with the print. My gorgeous new Le Pliage Cage aux Oiseaux


----------



## cheidel

Ilovepurse007 said:


> I love Ted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967432




Very cute bag, and Ted is adorable!!!


----------



## cheidel

libertygirl said:


> My second Longchamp  Wasn't going to get another pink one but I fell in love with the print. My gorgeous new Le Pliage Cage aux Oiseaux


 


Congrats to you on such a beautiful LE!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

libertygirl said:


> My second Longchamp  Wasn't going to get another pink one but I fell in love with the print. My gorgeous new Le Pliage Cage aux Oiseaux



sooo pretty! love the background too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

libertygirl said:


> My gorgeous new Le Pliage Cage aux Oiseaux



Loving all the pinks showing up on the thread. I love pink too. Your bag goes perfectly well with your background. Beautiful!


----------



## herro.squirrely

libertygirl said:


> My second Longchamp  Wasn't going to get another pink one but I fell in love with the print. My gorgeous new Le Pliage Cage aux Oiseaux



Beautiful! The print looks perfect on the pink bag.


----------



## SofiaC

libertygirl said:


> My second Longchamp  Wasn't going to get another pink one but I fell in love with the print. My gorgeous new Le Pliage Cage aux Oiseaux


Congrats! Be happy!


----------



## libertygirl

cheidel said:


> Congrats to you on such a beautiful LE!!!





HesitantShopper said:


> sooo pretty! love the background too.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving all the pinks showing up on the thread. I love pink too. Your bag goes perfectly well with your background. Beautiful!





herro.squirrely said:


> Beautiful! The print looks perfect on the pink bag.





SofiaC said:


> Congrats! Be happy!



Thank you so much all! I'm super in love with it


----------



## 0607pj

just want to share my first longchamp  
been using her like crazy but  her


----------



## Glitter_pixie

0607pj said:


> just want to share my first longchamp
> been using her like crazy but  her



Congrats! Longchamp is very addicting and this Forum won't make it easy to resist. You may find yourself getting a few more.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

libertygirl said:


> My second Longchamp  Wasn't going to get another pink one but I fell in love with the print. My gorgeous new Le Pliage Cage aux Oiseaux



Congrats! You'll be so happy with her! She's just the prettiest bag ever.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

0607pj said:


> just want to share my first longchamp]



Congratulations and welcome to the club! Rest assured you won't stop at one. &#128522;


----------



## Naminami

0607pj said:


> just want to share my first longchamp
> been using her like crazy but  her



Congrats


----------



## mermaid.braid

These are my Le Pliage pouches (model 2541):


----------



## mermaid.braid

These are my black LCs. Planètes 1899 and small Néo. The Planètes was my first LC ever; when. I first got it I would use it as a daily handbag or an overnight bag.  Now I use it for airplane travel.  It's more durable than LP and I don't have to worry about it getting dirty, since I have to put it on the plane floor.  I use the Néo as my handbag when I wear black/dark wash jeans...no fear of color transfer.


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> These are my Le Pliage pouches (model 2541):
> 
> View attachment 2968511





mermaid.braid said:


> These are my black LCs. Planètes 1899 and small Néo. The Planètes was my first LC ever; when. I first got it I would use it as a daily handbag or an overnight bag.  Now I use it for airplane travel.  It's more durable than LP and I don't have to worry about it getting dirty, since I have to put it on the plane floor.  I use the Néo as my handbag when I wear black/dark wash jeans...no fear of color transfer.
> 
> View attachment 2968521



You have some very nice pieces there! Black is classic! And cute pouches too.


----------



## MMaiko

0607pj said:


> just want to share my first longchamp
> been using her like crazy but  her




Congrats!  She's lovely!


----------



## libertygirl

Glitter_pixie said:


> Congrats! You'll be so happy with her! She's just the prettiest bag ever.



Thank you! And I agree - I just love everything about her


----------



## MMaiko

mermaid.braid said:


> These are my Le Pliage pouches (model 2541):
> 
> View attachment 2968511



Love them!  I have lagoon but my boutique didn't have bang.  So cute!!


----------



## libertygirl

mermaid.braid said:


> These are my Le Pliage pouches (model 2541):
> 
> View attachment 2968511



Oh my goodness, I did NOT realise they do pouches too! May have to drop by my local longchamp store to see if they have any left!


----------



## HesitantShopper

0607pj said:


> just want to share my first longchamp
> been using her like crazy but  her



Nice! a great classic color, perfect first LC...


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> These are my Le Pliage pouches (model 2541):
> 
> View attachment 2968511



oh, great collection there~


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> These are my black LCs. Planètes 1899 and small Néo. The Planètes was my first LC ever; when. I first got it I would use it as a daily handbag or an overnight bag.  Now I use it for airplane travel.  It's more durable than LP and I don't have to worry about it getting dirty, since I have to put it on the plane floor.  I use the Néo as my handbag when I wear black/dark wash jeans...no fear of color transfer.
> 
> View attachment 2968521



nice combo there! i hope to get a Neo someday lol


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> These are my Le Pliage pouches (model 2541):





mermaid.braid said:


> These are my black LCs. Planètes 1899 and small Néo. The Planètes was my first LC ever; when. I first got it I would use it as a daily handbag or an overnight bag.  Now I use it for airplane travel.  It's more durable than LP and I don't have to worry about it getting dirty, since I have to put it on the plane floor.  I use the Néo as my handbag when I wear black/dark wash jeans...no fear of color transfer.



Lovely collection. I wish the Bang Pouch was available in the US.


----------



## cicomanxoxo

So pretty all the bags. Just wanna ask to all of u. Is it true that if the tag of our LC is LONGCHAMP PARIS, R and I is not stake together means it is fake.?


----------



## cicomanxoxo

Also want to check whether the Special edition for Horse was launched in 2014/2013? And is it true certain colors like navy blue , turquoise, bilberry available only at certain outlets is UK/France


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> You have some very nice pieces there! Black is classic! And cute pouches too.



Thank you!  Indeed, black is very classic and chic.  I hope to add another black LC to my collection (maybe in leather); I don't want to wear out my Néo from using it too often!
I love this style of pouch! When I saw them on the LC website ahead of the Spring/Summer release, I knew I couldn't resist 



MMaiko said:


> Love them!  I have lagoon but my boutique didn't have bang.  So cute!!



Thanks!  I only wish the birdcage pouch had the heart printed on the back, like the bag.



libertygirl said:


> Oh my goodness, I did NOT realise they do pouches too! May have to drop by my local longchamp store to see if they have any left!



Yes, they're the perfect accessory! (I'm a sucker for matching pieces.) Good luck, I hope you can snag one!



HesitantShopper said:


> nice combo there! i hope to get a Neo someday lol



Thanks!  I wish they didn't have to discontinue the Planètes to make way for the Néo line (I feel like they're different enough), but the Néo is a great line too.  I've gotten a lot of use out of mine.  The small looks small but it can fit a lot.  I use it whenever I don't want to carry a larger bag like the 1899/1623.



Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely collection. I wish the Bang Pouch was available in the US.



Thank you!  Shame it's not sold in the US; do you have a French connection (hehehe) that could pick it up for you? The Bang line wasn't available in Paris at first, but they're selling them now.


----------



## herro.squirrely

0607pj said:


> just want to share my first longchamp
> been using her like crazy but  her



Welcome! Great choice for your first LC bag


----------



## herro.squirrely

mermaid.braid said:


> These are my black LCs. Planètes 1899 and small Néo. The Planètes was my first LC ever; when. I first got it I would use it as a daily handbag or an overnight bag.  Now I use it for airplane travel.  It's more durable than LP and I don't have to worry about it getting dirty, since I have to put it on the plane floor.  I use the Néo as my handbag when I wear black/dark wash jeans...no fear of color transfer.
> 
> View attachment 2968521



Love the black bags! I also have a black planetes that I wear constantly and I agree with not worrying about colour transfer unlike my light-coloured bags...


----------



## mermaid.braid

herro.squirrely said:


> Love the black bags! I also have a black planetes that I wear constantly and I agree with not worrying about colour transfer unlike my light-coloured bags...



Yeah I have some pants and jackets that I can never wear with anything lighter than black or a dark color like bilberry because no matter how many times I wash, they can still transfer color.  I started buying more pairs of light wash jeans so I can use my light-colored LCs more often


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> These are my Le Pliage pouches (model 2541):
> 
> View attachment 2968511












I like your watermark too!


----------



## cheidel

0607pj said:


> just want to share my first longchamp
> been using her like crazy but  her


Congrats, and enjoy!!!  Before long you will be saying, "my second Longchamp!"


----------



## cheidel

mermaid.braid said:


> These are my Le Pliage pouches (model 2541):
> 
> View attachment 2968511


Beautiful pouch trio!!!


----------



## cheidel

mermaid.braid said:


> These are my black LCs. Planètes 1899 and small Néo. The Planètes was my first LC ever; when. I first got it I would use it as a daily handbag or an overnight bag.  Now I use it for airplane travel.  It's more durable than LP and I don't have to worry about it getting dirty, since I have to put it on the plane floor.  I use the Néo as my handbag when I wear black/dark wash jeans...no fear of color transfer.
> 
> View attachment 2968521


Lovely combination....1899 Planetes twins!!!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Congrats, and enjoy!!!  Before long you will be saying, "my second Longchamp!"




Cheidel you are so right!!! You can't have just one [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> These are my Le Pliage pouches (model 2541):



What a beautiful trio!


----------



## cicomanxoxo

Its pretty. Is there anything shows that R and I need to be stake together. I'm having my LC planetes too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cicomanxoxo said:


> Is there anything shows that R and I need to be stake together. I'm having my LC planetes too.



Hi, you might wish to have your item authenticated in the 'authenticate this' thread with relevant photos. Format as per page one of that thread. Hope this helps.


----------



## thedseer

0607pj said:


> just want to share my first longchamp
> been using her like crazy but  her




Beautiful-congrats! I'm sure it won't be your only longchamp for long 






mermaid.braid said:


> These are my Le Pliage pouches (model 2541):
> 
> View attachment 2968511


You have a fantastic collection!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi, you might wish to have your item authenticated in the 'authenticate this' thread with relevant photos. Format as per page one of that thread. Hope this helps.


Empty your message box!


----------



## 0607pj

thank you all so much! and yes it surely won't be my last one  lol! I really really really really really really want the le pliage cuir but I'm waiting for the right color. I really wish I had purchased it when it was available in sand.... but atm none of the colors speak to me in a spiritual level (if that makes sense) lol x)


----------



## 0607pj

Glitter_pixie said:


> Congrats! Longchamp is very addicting and this Forum won't make it easy to resist. You may find yourself getting a few more.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the club! Rest assured you won't stop at one. &#55357;&#56842;






Naminami said:


> Congrats





MMaiko said:


> Congrats!  She's lovely!





HesitantShopper said:


> Nice! a great classic color, perfect first LC...





herro.squirrely said:


> Welcome! Great choice for your first LC bag





cheidel said:


> Congrats, and enjoy!!!  Before long you will be saying, "my second Longchamp!"





thedseer said:


> Beautiful-congrats! I'm sure it won't be your only longchamp for long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a fantastic collection!




im not sure if I quoted all of you but thank you ladies! Navy is my favorite color


----------



## frenziedhandbag

0607pj said:


> thank you all so much! and yes it surely won't be my last one  lol! I really really really really really really want the le pliage cuir but I'm waiting for the right color. I really wish I had purchased it when it was available in sand.... but atm none of the colors speak to me in a spiritual level (if that makes sense) lol x)



Watch for Pebble for Autumn15, it is a toned down gray, not sure if it will appeal to you but no harm looking. &#128522;


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> cdn4.teen.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/i-love-it-ashley-benson.gif
> 
> I like your watermark too!



Thanks! I like your gif usage 



cheidel said:


> Beautiful pouch trio!!!





cheidel said:


> Lovely combination....1899 Planetes twins!!!



Thank you! We are twins on the 1899 Azure Eiffel Tower LP too but I haven't posted pics yet 



frenziedhandbag said:


> What a beautiful trio!



Thank you! Hehe, when the fall collection comes out I might have more than a trio 



thedseer said:


> You have a fantastic collection!



Thanks! I'll get around to posting more pics, bit by bit. (Btw, I'm an Arrested Development fan, too )


----------



## lee_dya

My small family of Longchamp: le pliage tote medium, le pliage cuir medium, and the newest addition to the family: le pliage cuir mini crossbody


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lee_dya said:


> My small family of Longchamp: le pliage tote medium, le pliage cuir medium, and the newest addition to the family: le pliage cuir mini crossbody



Nice family pic. What color is the medium cuir, may I ask?


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nice family pic. What color is the medium cuir, may I ask?




Looks like rouge red?


----------



## lee_dya

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nice family pic. What color is the medium cuir, may I ask?



The medium cuir is rouge colour, its dark red.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lee_dya said:


> The medium cuir is rouge colour, its dark red.



Thank you. It's really lovely! I love your Bubble mini cuir crossbody too, and it color blocks so well with the Amethyst too. Very pretty variety of colors you have in your collection.


----------



## cheidel

lee_dya said:


> My small family of Longchamp: le pliage tote medium, le pliage cuir medium, and the newest addition to the family: le pliage cuir mini crossbody


Beautiful Trio....love the scarf tied on the strap!!!!


----------



## herro.squirrely

lee_dya said:


> My small family of Longchamp: le pliage tote medium, le pliage cuir medium, and the newest addition to the family: le pliage cuir mini crossbody



Lovely collection! I adore the pink cuir mini crossbody.


----------



## lee_dya

Thank you all!


----------



## FinFun

Bautiful bags, all of you! Would love to see more 3D's!


----------



## FinFun

mermaid.braid said:


> These are my black LCs. Planètes 1899 and small Néo. The Planètes was my first LC ever; when. I first got it I would use it as a daily handbag or an overnight bag.  Now I use it for airplane travel.  It's more durable than LP and I don't have to worry about it getting dirty, since I have to put it on the plane floor.  I use the Néo as my handbag when I wear black/dark wash jeans...no fear of color transfer.
> 
> View attachment 2968521




Beautiful, love them both!


----------



## EGBDF

lee_dya said:


> My small family of Longchamp: le pliage tote medium, le pliage cuir medium, and the newest addition to the family: le pliage cuir mini crossbody



Lovely little collection!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lee_dya said:


> My small family of Longchamp: le pliage tote medium, le pliage cuir medium, and the newest addition to the family: le pliage cuir mini crossbody



Nice collection!


----------



## pbnjam

lee_dya said:


> My small family of Longchamp: le pliage tote medium, le pliage cuir medium, and the newest addition to the family: le pliage cuir mini crossbody


 
Gorgeous collection! Love the scarf on your LP. Beautiful colors!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lee_dya said:


> My small family of Longchamp: le pliage tote medium, le pliage cuir medium, and the newest addition to the family: le pliage cuir mini crossbody




So beautiful! I like how you dressed up the Le Pliage.

I love LC family photos. [emoji4]


----------



## mermaid.braid

FinFun said:


> Beautiful, love them both!



Thank you


----------



## Nomorefries

Hi TPF ladies, I'm new to the forum and new to Longchamp.
Please give me some advice. 
I have a medium cuir in mocha, two medium planetes LH, one in orange and another in black, coming to me in a few days time.
My friend was asking whether she could take the orange planetes.
Since i have never had Longchamp before, im in a dilemma whether i should keep both planetes. I dont know the quality well enough.
Furthermore, ive been eyeing the Le Foulonné tote as well, however it seems less popular. Im wondering whether i should get Le Foulonné tote too....
Could you kind ladies give me some advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## seton

not mine but saw this on ig n just had to share.
hand painted lp.

i would hire the artist but i think she lives in south asia.


----------



## squidgee

seton said:


> not mine but saw this on ig n just had to share.
> hand painted lp.
> 
> i would hire the artist but i think she lives in south asia.




Omg haha I actually know the artist who painted this!  She does gorgeous work.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> not mine but saw this on ig n just had to share.
> hand painted lp.
> 
> i would hire the artist but i think she lives in south asia.





squidgee said:


> Omg haha I actually know the artist who painted this!  She does gorgeous work.



This is gorgeous! Who is the artist?


----------



## hitt

seton said:


> not mine but saw this on ig n just had to share.
> hand painted lp.
> 
> i would hire the artist but i think she lives in south asia.


Stop it. That is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing your "research".


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> not mine but saw this on ig n just had to share.
> hand painted lp.
> 
> i would hire the artist but i think she lives in south asia.



Wow! This is amazing!


----------



## tristaeliseh

seton said:


> not mine but saw this on ig n just had to share.
> hand painted lp.
> 
> i would hire the artist but i think she lives in south asia.


Wow! She's talented, that's amazing.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> not mine but saw this on ig n just had to share.
> hand painted lp.
> 
> i would hire the artist but i think she lives in south asia.


Wow...this is fabulous, beautiful and very unique!!!   In the future, I might have to contact the artist who painted my LV.....about painting a LP for me.


----------



## squidgee

catsinthebag said:


> This is gorgeous! Who is the artist?




Her name's Melissa. She did the bag for a friend, and isn't a pro artist (she's a doctor), but my goodness, gorgeous right?! She's painted dresses too:


----------



## bakeacookie

OMG that bag and dress are gorgeous. 


And are giving me an urge to DIY.


----------



## catsinthebag

squidgee said:


> Her name's Melissa. She did the bag for a friend, and isn't a pro artist (she's a doctor), but my goodness, gorgeous right?! She's painted dresses too:
> View attachment 2974905



That dress is amazing. If she ever decides to quit being a doctor, she could surely be a professional artist!


----------



## squidgee

catsinthebag said:


> That dress is amazing. If she ever decides to quit being a doctor, she could surely be a professional artist!



Haha I know right?! I'm thinking of asking her to do one of my bags the next time I visit.


----------



## goldfish19

Nomorefries said:


> Hi TPF ladies, I'm new to the forum and new to Longchamp.
> Please give me some advice.
> I have a medium cuir in mocha, two medium planetes LH, one in orange and another in black, coming to me in a few days time.
> My friend was asking whether she could take the orange planetes.
> Since i have never had Longchamp before, im in a dilemma whether i should keep both planetes. I dont know the quality well enough.
> Furthermore, ive been eyeing the Le Foulonné tote as well, however it seems less popular. Im wondering whether i should get Le Foulonné tote too....
> Could you kind ladies give me some advice?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Maybe decide when you get all three bags so you can compare and check if the size fits your lifestyle?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> not mine but saw this on ig n just had to share.
> hand painted lp.
> 
> i would hire the artist but i think she lives in south asia.




Very beautiful. Maybe LC will notice and commission her work.


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> not mine but saw this on ig n just had to share.
> hand painted lp.
> 
> i would hire the artist but i think she lives in south asia.




Amazing!!! What a way to set your LC apart from others'. Beautiful.


----------



## mermaid.braid

My Paris-themed LCs:







I like how both look different from the front and back


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> My Paris-themed LCs:
> 
> View attachment 2977413
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977414
> 
> 
> I like how both look different from the front and back


Very nice! Love the post card one, such a fun bag!


----------



## tflowers921

Working in the city today & got a little treat on y lunch break


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> My Paris-themed LCs:
> 
> I like how both look different from the front and back



so glad u were able to fix ur problem.
ur collex is magnifique!








tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2977487
> 
> Working in the city today & got a little treat on y lunch break



 show us!


----------



## tflowers921

[emoji170] my first slg from lc!


----------



## hitt

mermaid.braid said:


> My Paris-themed LCs:
> 
> View attachment 2977413
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977414
> 
> 
> I like how both look different from the front and back


I AM SO JEALOUS. It's like have two bags in one because of the different print on each side.


----------



## juls12

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2977487
> 
> Working in the city today & got a little treat on y lunch break



Wow that's such a beautiful colour. I was just today thinking of getting this in the same colour since my make up bag is full of lipstick stains. Enjoy using it!


----------



## EGBDF

mermaid.braid said:


> My Paris-themed LCs:
> 
> View attachment 2977413
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977414
> 
> 
> I like how both look different from the front and back



Love these! 



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2977549
> 
> [emoji170] my first slg from lc!



This is a great color!


----------



## tflowers921

juls12 said:


> Wow that's such a beautiful colour. I was just today thinking of getting this in the same colour since my make up bag is full of lipstick stains. Enjoy using it!




Thank you! I love green but it looks awful with my skin tone, so I thought this was a fun way to get some green in!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Very nice! Love the post card one, such a fun bag!



Thank you! These are my two most whimsical bags.  LC has brought out my love of fun designs 



seton said:


> so glad u were able to fix ur problem.
> ur collex is magnifique!



Merci beaucoup  I'll always have a special place in my heart for Paris.  It's where I first decided to hop on the LC train.  I would see so many people carrying Pliages that I felt left out not having one 



hitt said:


> I AM SO JEALOUS. It's like have two bags in one because of the different print on each side.



Yes!  Once I saw that the Rive Droite/Rive Gauche was two sides of the same bag, as opposed to two different colorways, it was game over 



EGBDF said:


> Love these!



Thank you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Out to dinner with my 2650 LHM Bleu LP.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> My Paris-themed LCs:
> 
> View attachment 2977413
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977414
> 
> 
> I like how both look different from the front and back



these are lovely!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2977549
> 
> [emoji170] my first slg from lc!



what a great color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> My Paris-themed LCs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how both look different from the front and back




Vive la France! So cool!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> not mine but saw this on ig n just had to share.
> hand painted lp.
> 
> i would hire the artist but i think she lives in south asia.



That is stunning!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> my first slg from lc!




Congrats! Love this green in the SLGs!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Out to dinner with my 2650 LHM Bleu LP.
> 
> View attachment 2977708
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977720



Nice! really suits this blue imo.


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> what a great color!




Thank you! I love little pops of color!


----------



## cheidel

mermaid.braid said:


> My Paris-themed LCs:
> 
> View attachment 2977413
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977414
> 
> 
> I like how both look different from the front and back


Gorgeous!  Congrats on two beautiful bags!!!!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2977549
> 
> [emoji170] my first slg from lc!


Congrats, very pretty color!  Very nice treat!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Out to dinner with my 2650 LHM Bleu LP.
> 
> View attachment 2977708
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977720


Lovely, enjoy your dinner!  She looks great on you!


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2977549
> 
> [emoji170] my first slg from lc!




You are full of surprises; never took you for a Vert gal. Tres jolie!


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> You are full of surprises; never took you for a Vert gal. Tres jolie!




Lol I am totally not!!! This one was just too pretty  that's the most vert I can handle [emoji13]


----------



## cheidel

For quite some time I have been looking for the 2724 LP (replaced by the 1899 I think).  I believe the dimensions are 13x13x7.5 with 12 inch strap drop if I measured correctly.  To make a long story short, I found one-Navy, pre-loved (with issues, but looked good), and a couple weeks later I found one-New Navy-NWT!!!!  The pre-loved is my workhorse (carries my lunch, newspaper, file folders, magazines, rain jacket, etc).  I was so thrilled to find a 2724 NWT, and took her in for a makeover, picked her up today!  I chose the Saloon Font in grey.  Also a pic of my "monogram family," (LLH Camel, MSH gunmetal). The preloved Navy is the pic sitting in the chair.  I love the wide pocket and the longer strap is very comfy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Also a pic of my "monogram family," (LLH Camel, MSH gunmetal).!



The grey embroidery looks so chic against the blue! It is subtle and yet it stands out. I love it and every piece of your monogram family. Wish someone can do such nice embroidery in my country.


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> For quite some time I have been looking for the 2724 LP (replaced by the 1899 I think).  I believe the dimensions are 13x13x7.5 with 12 inch strap drop if I measured correctly.  To make a long story short, I found one-Navy, pre-loved (with issues, but looked good), and a couple weeks later I found one-New Navy-NWT!!!!  The pre-loved is my workhorse (carries my lunch, newspaper, file folders, magazines, rain jacket, etc).  I was so thrilled to find a 2724 NWT, and took her in for a makeover, picked her up today!  I chose the Saloon Font in grey.  Also a pic of my "monogram family," (LLH Camel, MSH gunmetal). The preloved Navy is the pic sitting in the chair.  I love the wide pocket and the longer strap is very comfy!




The new navy is lovely! Congrats Cheidel enjoy it!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> The grey embroidery looks so chic against the blue! It is subtle and yet it stands out. I love it and every piece of your monogram family. Wish someone can do such nice embroidery in my country.


 
Thank you!  Well, there must be a monogram service somewhere there, try the yellow pages or ask around.  Many schools use monogram services for cheerleader uniforms, etc.




tflowers921 said:


> The new navy is lovely! Congrats Cheidel enjoy it!!!
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice! really suits this blue imo.







cheidel said:


> Lovely, enjoy your dinner!  She looks great on you!




Thank you! Dinner was lovely.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> For quite some time I have been looking for the 2724 LP (replaced by the 1899 I think).  I believe the dimensions are 13x13x7.5 with 12 inch strap drop if I measured correctly.  To make a long story short, I found one-Navy, pre-loved (with issues, but looked good), and a couple weeks later I found one-New Navy-NWT!!!!  The pre-loved is my workhorse (carries my lunch, newspaper, file folders, magazines, rain jacket, etc).  I was so thrilled to find a 2724 NWT, and took her in for a makeover, picked her up today!  I chose the Saloon Font in grey.  Also a pic of my "monogram family," (LLH Camel, MSH gunmetal). The preloved Navy is the pic sitting in the chair.  I love the wide pocket and the longer strap is very comfy!




Congrats! Looks fantastic and the thread color is spot-on! The saloon font is cute!

I adore your monogram family; each bag looks like it has its own personality.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Out to dinner with my 2650 LHM Bleu LP.
> 
> View attachment 2977708
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977720




Oops! 2605...not 2560! 

Long day...


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Congrats! Looks fantastic and the thread color is spot-on! The saloon font is cute!
> 
> I adore your monogram family; each bag looks like it has its own personality.


Thanks GP, and she's MIF!


----------



## bakeacookie

My navy & lagoon custom tote.


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2977953
> 
> 
> My navy & lagoon custom tote.


So pretty, nice color choices!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> For quite some time I have been looking for the 2724 LP (replaced by the 1899 I think).  I believe the dimensions are 13x13x7.5 with 12 inch strap drop if I measured correctly.  To make a long story short, I found one-Navy, pre-loved (with issues, but looked good), and a couple weeks later I found one-New Navy-NWT!!!!  The pre-loved is my workhorse (carries my lunch, newspaper, file folders, magazines, rain jacket, etc).  I was so thrilled to find a 2724 NWT, and took her in for a makeover, picked her up today!  I chose the Saloon Font in grey.  Also a pic of my "monogram family," (LLH Camel, MSH gunmetal). The preloved Navy is the pic sitting in the chair.  I love the wide pocket and the longer strap is very comfy!




Congrats! Beautiful bag!


----------



## bakeacookie

cheidel said:


> So pretty, nice color choices!




Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Congrats! Beautiful bag!


Thanks MQT!!!!


----------



## thedseer

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2977953
> 
> 
> My navy & lagoon custom tote.



Love! Still kicking myself for not getting a custom with lagoon.


----------



## bakeacookie

thedseer said:


> Love! Still kicking myself for not getting a custom with lagoon.



Thanks! I'm sure they'll either do lagoon again, or you'll find another combination you'll love!


----------



## mermaid.braid

HesitantShopper said:


> these are lovely!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Vive la France! So cool!





cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats on two beautiful bags!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2977953
> 
> 
> My navy & lagoon custom tote.



Great color combo there! nice choice.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

bakeacookie said:


> My navy & lagoon custom tote.




That's so pretty! Love the combo.


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2977953
> 
> 
> My navy & lagoon custom tote.


Love this combo too.. So pretty! I order a size 2 recently in navy and coral with short handles.


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> Love this combo too.. So pretty! I order a size 2 recently in navy and coral with short handles.



That sounds lovely-can't wait to see!


----------



## bakeacookie

HesitantShopper said:


> Great color combo there! nice choice.



Thanks!


Glitter_pixie said:


> That's so pretty! Love the combo.


Thanks!



pbnjam said:


> Love this combo too.. So pretty! I order a size 2 recently in navy and coral with short handles.


Can't wait to see!


----------



## Nomorefries

goldfish19 said:


> Maybe decide when you get all three bags so you can compare and check if the size fits your lifestyle?



Thanks goldfish. Unfortunately my friend wanted an answer earlier and so i promised her the sale. I regret it now, and now am hunting for the similar one now.... Huhuhu... It was so pretty, but i cant go back against my word....
Le sigh....


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Love this combo too.. So pretty! I order a size 2 recently in navy and coral with short handles.




Nice! Mine customs are on their way.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Nice! Mine customs are on their way.



Can't wait to see!


----------



## MMaiko

frenziedhandbag said:


> Can't wait to see!



+1  Same here!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Went to three boutiques before I finally found it. The very last piece. Wheeeee! The small Cuir in Mocha, not for me though, for my lovely Mum as a Mother's Day present.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Went to three boutiques before I finally found it. The very last piece. Wheeeee! The small Cuir in Mocha, not for me though, for my lovely Mum as a Mother's Day present.



What a wonderful gift! I hope she loves it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> What a wonderful gift! I hope she loves it!



She loves it already.  I asked her to choose the color prior and she opted for Mocha. Mocha is being discontinued, very glad I got the last piece.


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> She loves it already.  I asked her to choose the color prior and she opted for Mocha. Mocha is being discontinued, very glad I got the last piece.




How do you know it's being discontinued?


----------



## MMaiko

What a beautiful gift!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Went to three boutiques before I finally found it. The very last piece. Wheeeee! The small Cuir in Mocha, not for me though, for my lovely Mum as a Mother's Day present.




What a FAB gift! I saw the Cuir in Mocha. It's so pretty. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> She loves it already.  I asked her to choose the color prior and she opted for Mocha. Mocha is being discontinued, very glad I got the last piece.



How does the color compare to the taupe cuir?


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Went to three boutiques before I finally found it. The very last piece. Wheeeee! The small Cuir in Mocha, not for me though, for my lovely Mum as a Mother's Day present.


 
Yay, glad you found it, and I know she will love it!!!    Very pretty!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Here's my collection of LP Cuir:

Small 1512 Cherry MIT
Small 1512 Blue MIR 
Pouch 1825 Blue MIR
Mini CB 1061 Camel MIM
Pouch 1825 Yellow MIF




And almost forgot LP Cuir wallet. I've been using it since March.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my collection of LP Cuir:
> 
> Small 1512 Cherry MIT
> Small 1512 Blue MIR
> Pouch 1825 Blue MIR
> Mini CB 1061 Camel MIM
> Pouch 1825 Yellow MIF
> 
> View attachment 2984274
> 
> 
> And almost forgot LP Cuir wallet. I've been using it since March.
> 
> View attachment 2984294



Love these colors and love the cuir leather!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my collection of LP Cuir:
> 
> Small 1512 Cherry MIT
> Small 1512 Blue MIR
> Pouch 1825 Blue MIR
> Mini CB 1061 Camel MIM
> Pouch 1825 Yellow MIF
> 
> View attachment 2984274
> 
> 
> And almost forgot LP Cuir wallet. I've been using it since March.
> 
> View attachment 2984294




A gorgeous Cuir Collection......when you open Pixie's Boutique be sure to let me know!!!    Love that blue!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> How do you know it's being discontinued?



The SA told me. 





Glitter_pixie said:


> What a FAB gift! I saw the Cuir in Mocha. It's so pretty. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji7]



At first I thought it was a little dark but my mum preferred dark bags as she felt it is easier to maintain. The color had grown on me though, it is a very rich color. 






EGBDF said:


> How does the color compare to the taupe cuir?



oh, I am sorry. I haven't seen the taupe cuir before so I am afraid I can't compare them. 




cheidel said:


> Yay, glad you found it, and I know she will love it!!!    Very pretty!!!




Thank you! The first two boutiques were all sold out. The very kind SA checked for me and the last boutique had it. Very glad. The small size was so popular. A lot of colors were already sold out.






Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my collection of LP



What a stunning collection! I love the blue and cherry red! love the soft leather!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Love these colors and love the cuir leather!





cheidel said:


> A gorgeous Cuir Collection......when you open Pixie's Boutique be sure to let me know!!!    Love that blue!





frenziedhandbag said:


> What a stunning collection! I love the blue and cherry red! love the soft leather!



 Thanks!

The leather is luscious! I did notice that my Yellow MIF Cuir pouch leather feels slightly rougher to the touch compared to my Blue MIR, which is buttery smooth. I prefer the slightly rougher exterior.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I did notice that my Yellow MIF Cuir pouch leather feels slightly rougher to the touch compared to my Blue MIR, which is buttery smooth. I prefer the slightly rougher exterior.



I noticed that too, about the yellow. I'm reverse, prefer the smoother exterior.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my collection of LP Cuir:
> 
> Small 1512 Cherry MIT
> Small 1512 Blue MIR
> Pouch 1825 Blue MIR
> Mini CB 1061 Camel MIM
> Pouch 1825 Yellow MIF
> 
> View attachment 2984274
> 
> 
> And almost forgot LP Cuir wallet. I've been using it since March.
> 
> View attachment 2984294


 
Love your colors! Nice cuir collection! I have a neon yellow mini crossbody coming to me soon. I wonder if it's the same yellow as your pouch.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Love your colors! Nice cuir collection! I have a neon yellow mini crossbody coming to me soon. I wonder if it's the same yellow as your pouch.



That would be interesting. Make a note of where yours was made. I'm _guessing_ that specific colors are made in specific countries for the LP Cuir line? Maybe your yellow will be from France, too?


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The leather is luscious! I did notice that my Yellow MIF Cuir pouch leather feels slightly rougher to the touch compared to my Blue MIR, which is buttery smooth. I prefer the slightly rougher exterior.



InterestingI have this previous season's blue (so soft, made in Romania) and yellow (stiffer, MIF)


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my collection of LP Cuir:
> 
> Small 1512 Cherry MIT
> Small 1512 Blue MIR
> Pouch 1825 Blue MIR
> Mini CB 1061 Camel MIM
> Pouch 1825 Yellow MIF
> 
> View attachment 2984274
> 
> 
> And almost forgot LP Cuir wallet. I've been using it since March.
> 
> View attachment 2984294



Great collection!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Went to three boutiques before I finally found it. The very last piece. Wheeeee! The small Cuir in Mocha, not for me though, for my lovely Mum as a Mother's Day present.



What a lovely gift! i am sure she'll get great use from it.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my collection of LP Cuir:
> 
> Small 1512 Cherry MIT
> Small 1512 Blue MIR
> Pouch 1825 Blue MIR
> Mini CB 1061 Camel MIM
> Pouch 1825 Yellow MIF
> 
> View attachment 2984274
> 
> 
> And almost forgot LP Cuir wallet. I've been using it since March.
> 
> View attachment 2984294




Delicious. Like candy.
I like ur quilt too.

Since LC has factories in both Morocco and Mauritius, the MIM acronym doesnt work.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's my collection of LP Cuir:
> 
> Small 1512 Cherry MIT
> Small 1512 Blue MIR
> Pouch 1825 Blue MIR
> Mini CB 1061 Camel MIM
> Pouch 1825 Yellow MIF
> 
> View attachment 2984274
> 
> 
> And almost forgot LP Cuir wallet. I've been using it since March.
> 
> View attachment 2984294



The colour of the Camel Cross Body is very pretty!


----------



## goldfish19

EGBDF said:


> How does the color compare to the taupe cuir?




I have seen both the taupe cuir and the mocha cuir in person before but never at the same time, and I couldn't tell the difference, honestly. Some Taupes that came later had lighter (contrasting) stitching while the earlier ones looks very much close to the mocha in softness and shade. I wish I could compare side by side as I'm curious too. I can pretty much tell which color is which in person, except taupe/mocha and indigo/navy blue.


----------



## goldfish19

pbnjam said:


> Love your colors! Nice cuir collection! I have a neon yellow mini crossbody coming to me soon. I wonder if it's the same yellow as your pouch.




2014 yellow is about a shade or two brighter than 2015 yellow. But they are very similar. Wouldn't have been able to tell if the store didn't have both colors available.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Love your colors! Nice cuir collection! I have a neon yellow mini crossbody coming to me soon. I wonder if it's the same yellow as your pouch.





seton said:


> Delicious. Like candy.
> I like ur quilt too.
> 
> Since LC has factories in both Morocco and Mauritius, the MIM acronym doesnt work.



Ohhh, I learn somethin' new every day! 
Maybe I should use MIMo in the future.


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> The SA told me.




I wonder what new color they will release if they are discontinuing a classic one? I'm pretty sure black and camel will be available next season. Maybe rouge will be back again. 

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> Great collection!





SmokieDragon said:


> The colour of the Camel Cross Body is very pretty!



Thanks to you both!

I felt that the Camel was a decent neutral and also not too common a color in my own collection. I haven't used it much but will now that the warmer and somewhat drier weather is here.


----------



## pbnjam

goldfish19 said:


> 2014 yellow is about a shade or two brighter than 2015 yellow. But they are very similar. Wouldn't have been able to tell if the store didn't have both colors available.



Thanks for the info. I ordered it from bagshop and they called it neon yellow with no pictures. I assume it's the 2015 one. Hope I like it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> What a lovely gift! i am sure she'll get great use from it.



Thank you!  i think so too. The leather is so soft! i love it very much myself.  &#128522;


----------



## cheidel

My medium SH Graphite arrived last week, and the discontinued extra large Pouchette in Graphite arrived today!!!  Love the color, and will be taking her along on my weekend trip tomorrow!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> My medium SH Graphite arrived last week, and the discontinued extra large Pouchette in Graphite arrived today!!!  Love the color, and will be taking her along on my weekend trip tomorrow!!!




Absolutely Gorgeous! Love the luminous color.

Have a wonderful trip and in style!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> My medium SH Graphite arrived last week, and the discontinued extra large Pouchette in Graphite arrived today!



Love graphite! I like the blue undertones. Do you also see a tinge of purple when it is out in the sun or are my eyes playing tricks on me? Enjoy your trip! have fun!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> My medium SH Graphite arrived last week, and the discontinued extra large Pouchette in Graphite arrived today!!!  Love the color, and will be taking her along on my weekend trip tomorrow!!!




Lovely Cheidel!!! This color really does change depending on the light. Have a great trip!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> My medium SH Graphite arrived last week, and the discontinued extra large Pouchette in Graphite arrived today!!!  Love the color, and will be taking her along on my weekend trip tomorrow!!!




Nice! Have a great trip!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous! Love the luminous color.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip and in style!


 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Love graphite! I like the blue undertones. Do you also see a tinge of purple when it is out in the sun or are my eyes playing tricks on me? Enjoy your trip! have fun!


 


tflowers921 said:


> Lovely Cheidel!!! This color really does change depending on the light. Have a great trip!


 


MahoganyQT said:


> Nice! Have a great trip!!


 
Thank you ladies!  Yes, love the blue undertones.


----------



## dreva

cheidel said:


> My medium SH Graphite arrived last week, and the discontinued extra large Pouchette in Graphite arrived today!!!  Love the color, and will be taking her along on my weekend trip tomorrow!!!




I love your large pouchette thou i don't think i'm a pouch girl, but i love longchamp pouchette, classic stylish
Anw, may i know what you guys usually put on your inside lepliage pocket?


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> My medium SH Graphite arrived last week, and the discontinued extra large Pouchette in Graphite arrived today!!!  Love the color, and will be taking her along on my weekend trip tomorrow!!!



oh so very nice! safe travels!


----------



## tflowers921

dreva said:


> I love your large pouchette thou i don't think i'm a pouch girl, but i love longchamp pouchette, classic stylish
> Anw, may i know what you guys usually put on your inside lepliage pocket?






I do use pouches, I keep tissues, sinus meds, a pen, and my work phone


----------



## aisyaj




----------



## tflowers921

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 2989271




Lovely reds!!!


----------



## aisyaj

They are actually pink !! [emoji7]


----------



## MMaiko

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 2989271



love!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

aisyaj said:


> ]



love them!


----------



## pbnjam

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 2989271




Love 3d tote! The pink is so vibrant!


----------



## tflowers921

aisyaj said:


> They are actually pink !! [emoji7]




I'm so sorry! Even better!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Pretty pinks! Precious collection.


----------



## aisyaj

Thank you guys [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 2989271



pretty Trio!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

My Autumn 2015 items arrived today! Here's a mini reveal/show yah!




MIF Memphis Neo Tote LLH 1899. This color is Powder.




Inside is white.




A closeup of the geometric design.




And MIF LP Cuir in Pebble. This is a straight gray and deeper than I thought so I'm happy about that!




And together. Note the hardware is Nickel on both!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> My Autumn 2015 items arrived today! Here's a mini reveal/show yah!
> 
> View attachment 2992277
> 
> 
> MIF Memphis Neo Tote LLH 1899. This color is Powder.
> 
> View attachment 2992278
> 
> 
> Inside is white.
> 
> View attachment 2992279
> 
> 
> A closeup of the geometric design.
> 
> View attachment 2992297
> 
> 
> And MIF LP Cuir in Pebble. This is a straight gray and deeper than I thought so I'm happy about that!
> 
> View attachment 2992284
> 
> 
> And together. Note the hardware is Nickel on both!
> 
> View attachment 2992296



Oooh lala! Wonderful!
I see something in pebble in my future.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> My Autumn 2015 items arrived today! Here's a mini reveal/show yah!
> 
> View attachment 2992277
> 
> 
> MIF Memphis Neo Tote LLH 1899. This color is Powder.
> 
> View attachment 2992278
> 
> 
> Inside is white.
> 
> View attachment 2992279
> 
> 
> A closeup of the geometric design.
> 
> View attachment 2992297
> 
> 
> And MIF LP Cuir in Pebble. This is a straight gray and deeper than I thought so I'm happy about that!
> 
> View attachment 2992284
> 
> 
> And together. Note the hardware is Nickel on both!
> 
> View attachment 2992296


I really like the pebble color! It's very pretty. The memphis pattern looks a bit retro. Can't wait for more things to come out! Congrats! Love them all.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Glitter_pixie said:


> My Autumn 2015 items arrived today! Here's a mini reveal/show yah!
> 
> View attachment 2992277
> 
> 
> MIF Memphis Neo Tote LLH 1899. This color is Powder.
> 
> View attachment 2992278
> 
> 
> Inside is white.
> 
> View attachment 2992279
> 
> 
> A closeup of the geometric design.
> 
> View attachment 2992297
> 
> 
> And MIF LP Cuir in Pebble. This is a straight gray and deeper than I thought so I'm happy about that!
> 
> View attachment 2992284
> 
> 
> And together. Note the hardware is Nickel on both!
> 
> View attachment 2992296




Love them!! Beautiful colors!!


----------



## cbarber1123

Glitter_pixie said:


> My Autumn 2015 items arrived today! Here's a mini reveal/show yah!
> 
> View attachment 2992277
> 
> 
> MIF Memphis Neo Tote LLH 1899. This color is Powder.
> 
> View attachment 2992278
> 
> 
> Inside is white.
> 
> View attachment 2992279
> 
> 
> A closeup of the geometric design.
> 
> View attachment 2992297
> 
> 
> And MIF LP Cuir in Pebble. This is a straight gray and deeper than I thought so I'm happy about that!
> 
> View attachment 2992284
> 
> 
> And together. Note the hardware is Nickel on both!
> 
> View attachment 2992296



Where did you order this neo tote? I love it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> My Autumn 2015 items arrived today! Here's a mini reveal/show yah!


Woohoo! Thanks for sharing your loot! They look splendid together. 
I am sensing the reverse for me. The Cuir in Pebble, it looks just like the gray that I have been waiting for and a pouch in perhaps powder or cobalt.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> My Autumn 2015 items arrived today! Here's a mini reveal/show yah!
> 
> View attachment 2992277
> 
> 
> MIF Memphis Neo Tote LLH 1899. This color is Powder.
> 
> View attachment 2992278
> 
> 
> Inside is white.
> 
> View attachment 2992279
> 
> 
> A closeup of the geometric design.
> 
> View attachment 2992297
> 
> 
> And MIF LP Cuir in Pebble. This is a straight gray and deeper than I thought so I'm happy about that!
> 
> View attachment 2992284
> 
> 
> And together. Note the hardware is Nickel on both!
> 
> View attachment 2992296


Omg....both are gorgeous!!!!  Especially love the color (pebble) of the Cuir pouch. Big CONGRATS!!!   :coolpics:


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> My Autumn 2015 items arrived today! Here's a mini reveal/show yah!
> 
> View attachment 2992277
> 
> 
> MIF Memphis Neo Tote LLH 1899. This color is Powder.
> 
> View attachment 2992278
> 
> 
> Inside is white.
> 
> View attachment 2992279
> 
> 
> A closeup of the geometric design.
> 
> View attachment 2992297
> 
> 
> And MIF LP Cuir in Pebble. This is a straight gray and deeper than I thought so I'm happy about that!
> 
> View attachment 2992284
> 
> 
> And together. Note the hardware is Nickel on both!
> 
> View attachment 2992296



Lovely pieces!


----------



## goldfish19

Glitter_pixie said:


> My Autumn 2015 items arrived today! Here's a mini reveal/show
> 
> View attachment 2992296




Thank you for posting photos of your haul! That is a pretty color. It's the first grey for the cuir! I remember clay but it has warm undertones. Congrats!

Did you phone the store for your orders?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LuvAllBags said:


> Love them!! Beautiful colors!!





cbarber1123 said:


> Where did you order this neo tote? I love it.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! Thanks for sharing your loot! They look splendid together.
> I am sensing the reverse for me. The Cuir in Pebble, it looks just like the gray that I have been waiting for and a pouch in perhaps powder or cobalt.





cheidel said:


> Omg....both are gorgeous!!!!  Especially love the color (pebble) of the Cuir pouch. Big CONGRATS!!!   :coolpics:





HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely pieces!





goldfish19 said:


> Thank you for posting photos of your haul! That is a pretty color. It's the first grey for the cuir! I remember clay but it has warm undertones. Congrats!
> 
> Did you phone the store for your orders?



Thanks everyone! I knew most of you would be very happy about the Pebble (Gray).

For those of you who want to know where I got these two items, I called the NYC Longchamp Rockerfeller Center boutique location and was able to order what they  had available in the boutique. There were other items that I wasn't interested in. I am pretty sure they had the LP Cuir in Pebble and Malabhar Pink. The fall line is trickling in so it's best to call the boutiques for availability. The fall line is *not* on the LC website yet.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> My Autumn 2015 items arrived today! Here's a mini reveal/show yah!
> 
> View attachment 2992277
> 
> 
> MIF Memphis Neo Tote LLH 1899. This color is Powder.
> 
> View attachment 2992278
> 
> 
> Inside is white.
> 
> View attachment 2992279
> 
> 
> A closeup of the geometric design.
> 
> View attachment 2992297
> 
> 
> And MIF LP Cuir in Pebble. This is a straight gray and deeper than I thought so I'm happy about that!
> 
> View attachment 2992284
> 
> 
> And together. Note the hardware is Nickel on both!
> 
> View attachment 2992296




I love both, GP! Are they keepers?
I would love a pebble bag but I think I have too many grey LC bags so I will hafta think about it.


----------



## goldfish19

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks everyone! I knew most of you would be very happy about the Pebble (Gray).
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who want to know where I got these two items, I called the NYC Longchamp Rockerfeller Center boutique location and was able to order what they  had available in the boutique. There were other items that I wasn't interested in. I am pretty sure they had the LP Cuir in Pebble and Malabhar Pink. The fall line is trickling in so it's best to call the boutiques for availability. The fall line is *not* on the LC website yet.




Would you mind (and it's okay if you would) requesting a photo of the malabar pink Le Pliage  Cuir via email since you've already bought from them? I live overseas so I can't call them to inquire. Just so excited to see a glimpse of the pink!  Thanks so much.


----------



## goldfish19

Totally forgot about gunmetal. It was a darker grey.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> My Autumn 2015 items arrived today! Here's a mini reveal/show yah!
> 
> View attachment 2992277
> 
> 
> MIF Memphis Neo Tote LLH 1899. This color is Powder.
> 
> View attachment 2992278
> 
> 
> Inside is white.
> 
> View attachment 2992279
> 
> 
> A closeup of the geometric design.
> 
> View attachment 2992297
> 
> 
> And MIF LP Cuir in Pebble. This is a straight gray and deeper than I thought so I'm happy about that!
> 
> View attachment 2992284
> 
> 
> And together. Note the hardware is Nickel on both!
> 
> View attachment 2992296



The Pebble Cuir is gorgeous!


----------



## Maice

Glitter_pixie said:


> My Autumn 2015 items arrived today! Here's a mini reveal/show yah!
> 
> View attachment 2992277
> 
> 
> MIF Memphis Neo Tote LLH 1899. This color is Powder.
> 
> View attachment 2992278
> 
> 
> Inside is white.
> 
> View attachment 2992279
> 
> 
> A closeup of the geometric design.
> 
> View attachment 2992297
> 
> 
> And MIF LP Cuir in Pebble. This is a straight gray and deeper than I thought so I'm happy about that!
> 
> View attachment 2992284
> 
> 
> And together. Note the hardware is Nickel on both!
> 
> View attachment 2992296



Oooh la la! Love them, especially the Memphis!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> I love both, GP! Are they keepers?
> I would love a pebble bag but I think I have too many grey LC bags so I will hafta think about it.



Thank you!

Will definitely keep them both. The Powder was on my "Must Have" list and I'm happy with the Pebble LPC pouch. I might still be after the Malahbar Pink version, too, but I need to see the color IRL.

I did order three 1899 LLH LPs from the SHM and hope they arrive soon. Don't know if I will keep them all but lets see what they look like IRL.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> I love both, GP! Are they keepers?
> I would love a pebble bag but I think I have too many grey LC bags so I will hafta think about it.





goldfish19 said:


> Would you mind (and it's okay if you would) requesting a photo of the malabar pink Le Pliage  Cuir via email since you've already bought from them? I live overseas so I can't call them to inquire. Just so excited to see a glimpse of the pink!  Thanks so much.



I shall try! I e-mailed them a little while ago. I'll certainly post a photo if they still have one in the store.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ok. More Autumn 2015 goodies!

These 1899 LLH LP:

1 - Malabar Pink

2 - Red Garance (not sure of spelling)

3 - Fig


LUV the FIG!




Comparison of Red Garance to Deep Red.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ok. More Autumn 2015 goodies!
> 
> These 1899 LLH LP:
> 
> 1 - Malabar Pink
> 
> 2 - Red Garance (not sure of spelling)
> 
> 3 - Fig
> 
> 
> LUV the FIG!
> 
> View attachment 2993591
> 
> 
> Comparison of Red Garance to Deep Red.
> 
> View attachment 2993593







Eeeeeeeee! Luv the Figue!

What is the interior color of all 3 plz? 
How is the Malabar to Candy Pink?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ok. More Autumn 2015 goodies!LUV the FIG!



FIG! love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Better photo of Bilberry Liberty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ok. More Autumn 2015 goodies!
> 
> These 1899 LLH LP:
> 
> 1 - Malabar Pink
> 
> 2 - Red Garance (not sure of spelling)
> 
> 3 - Fig
> 
> 
> LUV the FIG!
> 
> View attachment 2993591
> 
> 
> Comparison of Red Garance to Deep Red.
> 
> View attachment 2993593




Love the red and fig!


----------



## tflowers921

LuvAllBags said:


> Better photo of Bilberry Liberty.
> 
> View attachment 2993732




I keep debating bilberry! I don't want black & I feel like this will still go with everything


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> I keep debating bilberry! I don't want black & I feel like this will still go with everything



It does go with everything. I say go for it! It's my favourite LP color. I have it in the backpack, large discontinued pouch and large travel bag. It's dark enough to withstand dirt and still differentiates from black. you will love it!


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> It does go with everything. I say go for it! It's my favourite LP color. I have it in the backpack, large discontinued pouch and large travel bag. It's dark enough to withstand dirt and still differentiates from black. you will love it!




Thank you! I think you've twisted my arm [emoji23]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! I think you've twisted my arm [emoji23]



oops... but that's what we do it here, all the time. &#128521; I usually do not buy the same color in bags, bilberry is the exception. &#128513;


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> oops... but that's what we do it here, all the time. [emoji6] I usually do not buy the same color in bags, bilberry is the exception. [emoji16]




Lol! That is a glowing endorsement...I'm sold!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Lol! That is a glowing endorsement...I'm sold!



LOL! mission accomplished then.&#128513;


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ok. More Autumn 2015 goodies!
> 
> These 1899 LLH LP:
> 
> 1 - Malabar Pink
> 
> 2 - Red Garance (not sure of spelling)
> 
> 3 - Fig
> 
> 
> LUV the FIG!
> 
> View attachment 2993591
> 
> 
> Comparison of Red Garance to Deep Red.
> 
> View attachment 2993593


Oh my.....I must have the Fig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    What is the interior color of the Fig???


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Oh my.....I must have the Fig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WINE dreams answered! &#127867;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Eeeeeeeee! Luv the Figue!
> 
> What is the interior color of all 3 plz?
> How is the Malabar to Candy Pink?







cheidel said:


> Oh my.....I must have the Fig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    What is the interior color of the Fig???







frenziedhandbag said:


> WINE dreams answered! [emoji482]







LuvAllBags said:


> Love the red and fig!







frenziedhandbag said:


> FIG! love it!




The interior color is WHITE, WHITE and WHITE for each of these bags. I had hoped they'd use the beige. All three of these are MIF. Not sure if I just got lucky on that.

Malabar is what I'd call a cooler, calmer and respectable pink. It's gentle, seasoned and romantic. The Candy Pink is warm, outgoing, and wants to PARTY!

I'll take some comparison photos in a day or two.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LuvAllBags said:


> Better photo of Bilberry Liberty.




Wow I think this is the prettiest SoL. That color is spectacular!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I had hoped they'd use the beige.
> Malabar is what I'd call a cooler, calmer and respectable pink. It's gentle, seasoned and romantic. The Candy Pink is warm, outgoing, and wants to PARTY!


+1 on the lining. I had hoped it would be the tan lining. I love your color descriptions of both pinks! You made them both sound like the sophisticated lady  vs the cool hot babe!  Looking forward to your color comparisons.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> The interior color is WHITE, WHITE and WHITE for each of these bags. I had hoped they'd use the beige. All three of these are MIF. Not sure if I just got lucky on that.
> 
> Malabar is what I'd call a cooler, calmer and respectable pink. It's gentle, seasoned and romantic. The Candy Pink is warm, outgoing, and wants to PARTY!
> 
> I'll take some comparison photos in a day or two.



TY, GP. You want my thoughts?


----------



## goldfish19

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ok. More Autumn 2015 goodies!
> 
> These 1899 LLH LP:
> 
> 1 - Malabar Pink
> 
> 2 - Red Garance (not sure of spelling)
> 
> 3 - Fig
> 
> 
> LUV the FIG!
> 
> View attachment 2993591
> 
> 
> Comparison of Red Garance to Deep Red.
> 
> View attachment 2993593




Fig looks really nice! I wish they made a cuir in this shade. 
Looking forward to candy vs malabar comparison [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> TY, GP. You want my thoughts?



You know I do!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ok. More Autumn 2015 goodies!
> 
> These 1899 LLH LP:
> 
> 1 - Malabar Pink
> 
> 2 - Red Garance (not sure of spelling)
> 
> 3 - Fig
> 
> 
> LUV the FIG!
> 
> View attachment 2993591
> 
> 
> Comparison of Red Garance to Deep Red.
> 
> View attachment 2993593



very nice! okay really like the Fig too.


----------



## crappie

Glitter_pixie said:


> My Autumn 2015 items arrived today! Here's a mini reveal/show yah!
> 
> View attachment 2992277
> 
> 
> MIF Memphis Neo Tote LLH 1899. This color is Powder.
> 
> View attachment 2992278
> 
> 
> Inside is white.
> 
> View attachment 2992279
> 
> 
> A closeup of the geometric design.
> 
> View attachment 2992297
> 
> 
> And MIF LP Cuir in Pebble. This is a straight gray and deeper than I thought so I'm happy about that!
> 
> View attachment 2992284
> 
> 
> And together. Note the hardware is Nickel on both!
> 
> View attachment 2992296


I love love love the Memphis! Just beautiful...


----------



## MMaiko

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ok. More Autumn 2015 goodies!
> 
> These 1899 LLH LP:
> 
> 1 - Malabar Pink
> 
> 2 - Red Garance (not sure of spelling)
> 
> 3 - Fig
> 
> 
> LUV the FIG!
> 
> View attachment 2993591
> 
> 
> Comparison of Red Garance to Deep Red.
> 
> View attachment 2993593



Fantastic!!  Thank you for the pictures...and helping me add to my 'want' list.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> The interior color is WHITE, WHITE and WHITE for each of these bags. I had hoped they'd use the beige. All three of these are MIF. Not sure if I just got lucky on that.
> 
> Malabar is what I'd call a cooler, calmer and respectable pink. It's gentle, seasoned and romantic. The Candy Pink is warm, outgoing, and wants to PARTY!
> 
> I'll take some comparison photos in a day or two.



The first batches of the season are usually MIF so not surprised you got all MIFs. 

Old R Garance and Figue had white linings too so not surprised there either. The colors seem to be exactly like before in your pix. They probably have the same color numbers as before too.


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> Better photo of Bilberry Liberty.
> 
> View attachment 2993732


So pretty! Love this color.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ok. More Autumn 2015 goodies!
> 
> These 1899 LLH LP:
> 
> 1 - Malabar Pink
> 
> 2 - Red Garance (not sure of spelling)
> 
> 3 - Fig
> 
> 
> LUV the FIG!
> 
> View attachment 2993591
> 
> 
> Comparison of Red Garance to Deep Red.
> 
> View attachment 2993593


Oohh I want to join the fig club! Hehe love all the colors. Thanks GP for the photos!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ok. More Autumn 2015 goodies!
> 
> These 1899 LLH LP:
> 
> 1 - Malabar Pink
> 
> 2 - Red Garance (not sure of spelling)
> 
> 3 - Fig
> 
> 
> LUV the FIG!
> 
> View attachment 2993591
> 
> 
> Comparison of Red Garance to Deep Red.
> 
> View attachment 2993593



Ooh, Red Garance looks right up my alley.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> The first batches of the season are usually MIF so not surprised you got all MIFs.
> 
> Old R Garance and Figue had white linings too so not surprised there either. The colors seem to be exactly like before in your pix. They probably have the same color numbers as before too.



Thanks for your insight. 

On a side note, I've been reluctant to include color IDs in my posts. I realize that it's easy enough for would-be knockoff lurkers to simply get that info from ordering the real thing.

What's the consensus about including color IDs in our threads?


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks for your insight.
> 
> On a side note, I've been reluctant to include color IDs in my posts. I realize that it's easy enough for would-be knockoff lurkers to simply get that info from ordering the real thing.
> 
> What's the consensus about including color IDs in our threads?



I don't think it matters. You can find that info easily online w/o actually buying anything.

But I am open to hearing what others think about it.


----------



## seton

I agree with both of you.  It doesnt really matter bc the info will be out there sooner or later but notice I didnt ask what are the numbers? Because again, it will be out there sooner or later but I am not gonna help it along. 


P.S. 
GP, if u want the old numbers, u have my email.


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> My Autumn 2015 items arrived today! Here's a mini reveal/show yah!
> 
> View attachment 2992277
> 
> 
> MIF Memphis Neo Tote LLH 1899. This color is Powder.
> 
> View attachment 2992278
> 
> 
> Inside is white.
> 
> View attachment 2992279
> 
> 
> A closeup of the geometric design.
> 
> View attachment 2992297
> 
> 
> And MIF LP Cuir in Pebble. This is a straight gray and deeper than I thought so I'm happy about that!
> 
> View attachment 2992284
> 
> 
> And together. Note the hardware is Nickel on both!
> 
> View attachment 2992296




Congrats GP! How are you liking the Memphis? I'm so torn on this bc I tend to prefer the classic Le Pliage, but these are very pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

goldfish19 said:


> Fig looks really nice! I wish they made a cuir in this shade.



Same here. A Fig in the LPC would be great!



crappie said:


> I love love love the Memphis! Just beautiful...



Thanks, me, too! 



MMaiko said:


> Fantastic!!  Thank you for the pictures...and helping me add to my 'want' list.



Ha, Ha! Just sharin' the luv!



pbnjam said:


> Oohh I want to join the fig club! Hehe love all the colors. Thanks GP for the photos!



You're welcome. The Fig is my favorite of these latest beauties.



mermaid.braid said:


> Ooh, Red Garance looks right up my alley.  Thanks for sharing!



You're welcome! Will you be adding Red Garance to your collection?



tflowers921 said:


> Congrats GP! How are you liking the Memphis? I'm so torn on this bc I tend to prefer the classic Le Pliage, but these are very pretty!



*Tflowers*: It's gorgeous, luvin' it yes! By "classic Le Pliage," do you mean the solid colors or that the Memphis is a Neo? 

I don't own a lot of the Neos as I prefer the nylon LPs but very happy with it. It will look great with an assortment of solid colored outfits. If your torn between getting a Memphis neo or an LP, I say you can fix that by buying both!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Same here. A Fig in the LPC would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, me, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, Ha! Just sharin' the luv!
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. The Fig is my favorite of these latest beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome! Will you be adding Red Garance to your collection?
> 
> 
> 
> *Tflowers*: It's gorgeous, luvin' it yes! By "classic Le Pliage," do you mean the solid colors or that the Memphis is a Neo?
> 
> I don't own a lot of the Neos as I prefer the nylon LPs but very happy with it. It will look great with an assortment of solid colored outfits. If your torn between getting a Memphis neo or an LP, I say you can fix that by buying both!




Haha!!! Yes I meant that the nylon is the classic. I really want a bilberry so I was debating a bilberry Neo, the fabric looks so lovely on them! I think I may just have to do one of each [emoji6]


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> You're welcome! Will you be adding Red Garance to your collection?



I'm definitely considering it, but I'm waiting to see more of A/W before I decide which items to get this season.  If it turns out to be one of the Eiffel Tower colors, then probably.  If not, then I may have to get my first "regular" LP!  I stick to LE designs (like Eiffel, Cage etc); I prefer my nylon LPs to be MIF and those I can be sure of without having to check the tag inside (DH picks up LC for me and I don't wanna make him have to search for a MIF). Buuuut Red Garance looks so lovely, I'm thinking maybe a 1621 or 2605.

You gave such a nice description of Malabar Pink; how would you describe Garance?  To me it looks like a red with pinkish tones, and reminds me of strawberries or raspberries.  Please correct me if that's totally inaccurate!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> I'm definitely considering it, but I'm waiting to see more of A/W before I decide which items to get this season.  If it turns out to be one of the Eiffel Tower colors, then probably.  If not, then I may have to get my first "regular" LP!  I stick to LE designs (like Eiffel, Cage etc); I prefer my nylon LPs to be MIF and those I can be sure of without having to check the tag inside (DH picks up LC for me and I don't wanna make him have to search for a MIF). Buuuut Red Garance looks so lovely, I'm thinking maybe a 1621 or 2605.
> 
> You gave such a nice description of Malabar Pink; how would you describe Garance?  To me it looks like a red with pinkish tones, and reminds me of strawberries or raspberries.  Please correct me if that's totally inaccurate!



Actually, that's a good description. It definitely has pink tones.


----------



## HesitantShopper

My Mint SLH arrived today! It's a MIT model. So pretty! just adore this color.


----------



## seton

HesitantShopper said:


> My Mint SLH arrived today! It's a MIT model. So pretty! just adore this color.




Yay! You got it! Looks fab!


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> My Mint SLH arrived today! It's a MIT model. So pretty! just adore this color.




Nice color! Looks so pretty on the grass.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Nice color! Looks so pretty on the grass.



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Yay! You got it! Looks fab!



Thank you!


----------



## Ladyvuitton801

Does anyone know where to get the teal longchamp? I am obsessed and can't find it!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> My Mint SLH arrived today!



Gorgeous and I love its sheen out in the sun!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous and I love its sheen out in the sun!



Ty, i figured outside was the best way to capture the color.


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> My Mint SLH arrived today! It's a MIT model. So pretty! just adore this color.


She looks so pretty, and ready for her outing!  Lovely color, enjoy!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Finally got my MLH gunmetal LP from Sand's Pointe.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Ladyvuitton801 said:


> Does anyone know where to get the teal longchamp? I am obsessed and can't find it!!




Blue fly has the MLH LP in menthe. I've seen it described as a teal green.


----------



## MahoganyQT

MahoganyQT said:


> Blue fly has the MLH LP in menthe. I've seen it described as a teal green.




Just searched again and it's no longer there


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ladyvuitton801 said:


> Does anyone know where to get the teal longchamp? I am obsessed and can't find it!!




Try the Bagshop. The color is also known as Mint/Menthe.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MahoganyQT said:


> Finally got my MLH gunmetal LP from Sand's Pointe.




Congrats! Lovely color and great size!


----------



## MMaiko

MahoganyQT said:


> Finally got my MLH gunmetal LP from Sand's Pointe.
> 
> View attachment 2996428



Such a rich color, enjoy!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> She looks so pretty, and ready for her outing!  Lovely color, enjoy!!!




Thanks! yep, she was easy to load and head off lol



MahoganyQT said:


> Finally got my MLH gunmetal LP from Sand's Pointe.
> 
> View attachment 2996428



Very nice!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> Finally got my MLH gunmetal LP from Sand's Pointe.



Lovely! A classic neutral, one of my favourites!


----------



## AmyEclectic

Here's a quick photo of my small but growing Longchamp collection!

- Neo Navy
- Cuir Indigo
- Cuir Mini Pink


----------



## EGBDF

AmyEclectic said:


> Here's a quick photo of my small but growing Longchamp collection!
> 
> - Neo Navy
> - Cuir Indigo
> - Cuir Mini Pink



Nice collection!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pics of the new stuff

Foulonne pouch in Cognac.


----------



## LuvAllBags

New LPs

1899 in Hydrangea. New fave. 




1623 in Fuchsia. 




1621 in Candy. Not a great color capture.


----------



## LuvAllBags

All 3 LPs together.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

AmyEclectic said:


> Here's a quick photo of my small but growing Longchamp collection!
> 
> - Neo Navy
> - Cuir Indigo
> - Cuir Mini Pink



What a very nice collection! Really like the LPC mini pink.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LuvAllBags said:


> Pics of the new stuff
> 
> Foulonne pouch in Cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2996807





LuvAllBags said:


> All 3 LPs together.
> 
> View attachment 2996812




Great new stuff! Loving all that pink!


----------



## swdl

LuvAllBags said:


> Pics of the new stuff
> 
> Foulonne pouch in Cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2996807


Very nice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

MahoganyQT said:


> Finally got my MLH gunmetal LP from Sand's Pointe.
> 
> View attachment 2996428




Love this color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HesitantShopper said:


> My Mint SLH arrived today! It's a MIT model. So pretty! just adore this color.




Beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

AmyEclectic said:


> Here's a quick photo of my small but growing Longchamp collection!
> 
> - Neo Navy
> - Cuir Indigo
> - Cuir Mini Pink



Great choices! seems to me your off to a fantastic start!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LuvAllBags said:


> Pics of the new stuff
> 
> Foulonne pouch in Cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2996807





LuvAllBags said:


> New LPs
> 
> 1899 in Hydrangea. New fave.
> 
> View attachment 2996808
> 
> 
> 1623 in Fuchsia.
> 
> View attachment 2996810
> 
> 
> 1621 in Candy. Not a great color capture.
> 
> View attachment 2996811





LuvAllBags said:


> All 3 LPs together.
> 
> View attachment 2996812



what wonderful pieces, great colors!


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> New LPs
> 
> 1899 in Hydrangea. New fave.
> 
> View attachment 2996808
> 
> 
> 1623 in Fuchsia.
> 
> View attachment 2996810
> 
> 
> 1621 in Candy. Not a great color capture.
> 
> View attachment 2996811



Love them! I just picked up a 1899 in hydrangea from Bagshop too


----------



## Sonia CC

I only have 2 longchamp

Brown color longchamp planetes medium

2013 Hong Kong limited edition planetes


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sonia CC said:


> I only have 2 longchamp
> 
> Brown color longchamp planetes medium
> 
> 2013 Hong Kong limited edition planetes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997790



Very nice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> Love them! I just picked up a 1899 in hydrangea from Bagshop too




Congrats! I really love the color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sonia CC said:


> I only have 2 longchamp
> 
> Brown color longchamp planetes medium
> 
> 2013 Hong Kong limited edition planetes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997790




Love your LE!


----------



## Sonia CC

LuvAllBags said:


> Love your LE!




Thanks dear, i only like longchamp planetes series....^^


----------



## Sonia CC

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice!




Thanks dear I love them so much


----------



## EGBDF

Sonia CC said:


> I only have 2 longchamp
> 
> Brown color longchamp planetes medium
> 
> 2013 Hong Kong limited edition planetes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997790



Nice!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Sonia CC said:


> I only have 2 longchamp
> 
> Brown color longchamp planetes medium
> 
> 2013 Hong Kong limited edition planetes




Lovely!


----------



## Jenniedel

Sonia CC said:


> I only have 2 longchamp
> 
> Brown color longchamp planetes medium
> 
> 2013 Hong Kong limited edition planetes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997790




Beautiful bags! Love the limited ed.


----------



## Sonia CC

Jenniedel said:


> Beautiful bags! Love the limited ed.




Thanks dear, the brown color planetes is 3 years old, the leopard print planetes is 2 years old...I use them almost everyday...they stil look good and the leather part become more and more soft^^ going to collect more planetes series


----------



## Sonia CC

EGBDF said:


> Nice!





Thanks dear, longchamp is worth to buy


----------



## Sonia CC

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely!




Thanks dear, they match my daily outfit))


----------



## seton

orange you glad I showed u my LPC sneakers?


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> orange you glad I showed u my LPC sneakers?



You are the queen of orange!
Love that leather.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> orange you glad I showed u my LPC sneakers?




O they are so pretty! Love it!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> You are the queen of orange!
> Love that leather.



TY, Bleu Queen! 




pbnjam said:


> O they are so pretty! Love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> orange you glad I showed u my LPC sneakers?



oh bet these are comfy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> orange you glad I showed u my LPC sneakers?



Those are Orange-gasmic!


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> orange you glad I showed u my LPC sneakers?




Seton thank you for this it made me smile [emoji5]&#65039; 
One of dogs became an angel last night so it was a hard day for us, but your little joke made me giggle


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> orange you glad I showed u my LPC sneakers?




Love the sneakers...and the pun!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tflowers921 said:


> Seton thank you for this it made me smile [emoji5]&#65039;
> One of dogs became an angel last night so it was a hard day for us, but your little joke made me giggle




So sorry about your pup! Hugs to you.


----------



## tflowers921

LuvAllBags said:


> So sorry about your pup! Hugs to you.




Thank you so much


----------



## EGBDF

tflowers921 said:


> Seton thank you for this it made me smile [emoji5]&#65039;
> One of dogs became an angel last night so it was a hard day for us, but your little joke made me giggle



I'm sorry! ((tflowers))


----------



## tflowers921

EGBDF said:


> I'm sorry! ((tflowers))




Thank you so much!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> orange you glad I showed u my LPC sneakers?


Love your orange LC sneakers.......!!!!  I am definitely a sneakers person.


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> Seton thank you for this it made me smile [emoji5]&#65039;
> One of dogs became an angel last night so it was a hard day for us, but your little joke made me giggle


So sorry flowers, hang n' there.


----------



## maisie91

LuvAllBags said:


> New LPs
> 
> 1899 in Hydrangea. New fave.
> 
> View attachment 2996808
> 
> 
> 1623 in Fuchsia.
> 
> View attachment 2996810
> 
> 
> 1621 in Candy. Not a great color capture.
> 
> View attachment 2996811




Love the bright colours! They're gorgeous and perfect for spring.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> One of dogs became an angel last night so it was a hard day for us, but your little joke made me giggle



So sorry about your loss. *hugs*&#128109;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> orange you glad I showed u my LPC sneakers?



I'm a sneaker fanatic! These look gorgeous! bet they are ultra comfy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> Seton thank you for this it made me smile [emoji5]&#65039;
> One of dogs became an angel last night so it was a hard day for us, but your little joke made me giggle



I am so sorry. That is never easy.


----------



## tflowers921

Thank you so much everyone for the kind words  it means a lot


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you so much everyone for the kind words  it means a lot




Sorry to hear about your loss tflowers.


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> Seton thank you for this it made me smile [emoji5]&#65039;
> One of dogs became an angel last night so it was a hard day for us, but your little joke made me giggle



TF - sorry for your loss. Glad I could make you smile. There will be better days for you. Hugs to you.


----------



## tflowers921

Thank you guys, we're just trying to get through


----------



## seton

what i got at the bloomies sale. i love bloomies sales the best. anyone got anything?
beige fou. MIF.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> what i got at the bloomies sale. i love bloomies sales the best. anyone got anything?
> beige fou. MIF.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> what i got at the bloomies sale. i love bloomies sales the best. anyone got anything?
> beige fou. MIF.




Ooh - love it. Tres chic!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> what i got at the bloomies sale. i love bloomies sales the best. anyone got anything?
> beige fou. MIF.




Pretty! Luv the beige.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> what i got at the bloomies sale. i love bloomies sales the best. anyone got anything?
> beige fou. MIF.



Le foulonne looks so nice in beige!


----------



## Lala-purse

Hi, can anyone tell me about how Li Pilage holds up? How durable is it? How easily does it show wear and tear? Is it similar to LV's canvas (in terms of durability). TIA


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> what i got at the bloomies sale. i love bloomies sales the best. anyone got anything?
> beige fou. MIF.



oh this looks so nice! i don't think those are available here?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Moq87 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me about how Li Pilage holds up? How durable is it? How easily does it show wear and tear? Is it similar to LV's canvas (in terms of durability). TIA



I would try a search as there are quite a few threads on their durability which would be helpful to you.

I also feel it depends upon what you put in them, many have had LP for years... before corner wear appeared, that usually is the first wear-out signs.

Mine are to new to say much, but i do find them standing up just fine and the leather handles soften nicely.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> what i got at the bloomies sale. i love bloomies sales the best. anyone got anything?
> beige fou. MIF.


 
Very nice and looks so lux! Congrats!


----------



## seton

Thx all for the Beige Fou love. 



HesitantShopper said:


> oh this looks so nice! i don't think those are available here?




it looks like u can buy it from the CA site

http://ca.longchamp.com/en/handbags/le-foulonne/tote-bag-2619021?sku=28517


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Thx all for the Beige Fou love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like u can buy it from the CA site
> 
> http://ca.longchamp.com/en/handbags/le-foulonne/tote-bag-2619021?sku=28517



Great minds think alike! i really went through the site and located it, i had no idea lol Still haven't made it to the store.. unfortunately, thank you for the link!


----------



## babevivtan

Hi, this is mine. So I guess this is the correct thread. Might I know what model this is? It's blue with plastic zipper and a removable long strap. Thanks in advance!


----------



## EGBDF

babevivtan said:


> Hi, this is mine. So I guess this is the correct thread. Might I know what model this is? It's blue with plastic zipper and a removable long strap. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009991
> View attachment 3009992



It's a Le Pliage Neo.
Nice!


----------



## babevivtan

EGBDF said:


> It's a Le Pliage Neo.
> Nice!



Thank you very much! I haven't used it yet. Love blue colour! Hee hee!


----------



## luxurious91

love this harmonie very much


----------



## luxurious91

i bought this transparent longchamp last month  so lovely


----------



## cheidel

luxurious91 said:


> i bought this transparent longchamp last month  so lovely


 
Nice!  Where did you find it?


----------



## luxurious91

cheidel said:


> Nice!  Where did you find it?



hi, i bought my friend's collection.
but actually, i also saw it on ebay. 
there is another colors of it (such us pink & orange)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

luxurious91 said:


> i bought this transparent longchamp last month  so lovely



What year did this come out?


----------



## luxurious91

Glitter_pixie said:


> What year did this come out?



i just googling, this is longchamp transparent darshan (summer 2011) - limited edition


----------



## Glitter_pixie

luxurious91 said:


> i bought this transparent longchamp last month  so lovely





luxurious91 said:


> i just googling, this is longchamp transparent darshan (summer 2011) - limited edition



This would be fun to fill with colorful pouches.


----------



## luxurious91

Glitter_pixie said:


> This would be fun to fill with colorful pouches.



sure, i want to buy a darshan pouch as its inner. it will be so cute


----------



## SofiaC

My latest haul, a classic 2605 navy. I love dis shopping tote size.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SofiaC said:


> My latest haul, a classic 2605 navy. I love dis shopping tote size.



Nice, they make a great navy! really makes the dark leather pop.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My small black 1621 which I bring to lunch - it can fit my umbrella, LC wallet, LeSportsac 3 zip pouch (in pic) and possibly even my Starbucks tumbler


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SofiaC said:


> My latest haul, a classic 2605 navy. I love dis shopping tote size.




Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My small black 1621 which I bring to lunch - it can fit my umbrella, LC wallet, LeSportsac 3 zip pouch (in pic) and possibly even my Starbucks tumbler



so handy don't you think?  This size is great.  trust me,  you can even load adhoc shopping in it too. &#128522;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> My small black 1621 which I bring to lunch - it can fit my umbrella, LC wallet, LeSportsac 3 zip pouch (in pic) and possibly even my Starbucks tumbler



I love the small size. It really can carry so much!


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> My latest haul, a classic 2605 navy. I love dis shopping tote size.


Congrats!!!  Such a classic color, and I love my two navy LP!!!


----------



## SofiaC

SmokieDragon said:


> My small black 1621 which I bring to lunch - it can fit my umbrella, LC wallet, LeSportsac 3 zip pouch (in pic) and possibly even my Starbucks tumbler



Amazing! Now u make me want one in rouge or burgundy.


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!!  Such a classic color, and I love my two navy LP!!!



Thx Cheidel! I totally agree n to our members here who hasn't yet own a navy LP, go get one.


----------



## SofiaC

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice, they make a great navy! really makes the dark leather pop.



Thx HS. I think so too.


----------



## SofiaC

Glitter_pixie said:


> Gorgeous!



Thx GP.


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Thx Cheidel! I totally agree n to our members here who hasn't yet own a navy LP, go get one.


----------



## Jgermanelo

I just returned from Tokyo.  In the Ginza Longchamp store, I was fortunate enough to buy my first LC; it's the LE Mt Fuji. I am wondering what other countries, other than Paris and Tokyo, have these special edition handbags? And do we have to be in these countries to buy them?


----------



## seton

Jgermanelo said:


> I just returned from Tokyo.  In the Ginza Longchamp store, I was fortunate enough to buy my first LC; it's the LE Mt Fuji. I am wondering what other countries, other than Paris and Tokyo, have these special edition handbags? And do we have to be in these countries to buy them?



hi, welcome to the forum. 
the others are NYC  and Great Wall of China. And yes, you have to be in those cities to buy it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

SofiaC said:


> Amazing! Now u make me want one in rouge or burgundy.



Now I'm fighting the urge to buy one in indigo, haha


----------



## Jgermanelo

Thanks for the reply, this is helpful but I'm bummed since my husband and stepdaughter recently returned from NY, should've asked them to pick one up for me.  Ugh.


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> My small black 1621 which I bring to lunch - it can fit my umbrella, LC wallet, LeSportsac 3 zip pouch (in pic) and possibly even my Starbucks tumbler


Lovely, enjoy!!!


----------



## juls12

I just received my order from Longchamp. The LP shoes in Indigo. I had them gift wrapped and they came in the envelope and a shopping bag but no shoe box. Don't they come with one in general? Btw they run kind of small.


----------



## EGBDF

juls12 said:


> I just received my order from Longchamp. The LP shoes in Indigo. I had them gift wrapped and they came in the envelope and a shopping bag but no shoe box. Don't they come with one in general? Btw they run kind of small.



Oooh, I love these!


----------



## seton

juls12 said:


> I just received my order from Longchamp. The LP shoes in Indigo. I had them gift wrapped and they came in the envelope and a shopping bag but no shoe box. Don't they come with one in general? Btw they run kind of small.



those are cute. those lp shoes are the only ones that come with that special shoebag. i think they might be the only shoes that dont come in a box. not 100 sure.


----------



## juls12

seton said:


> those are cute. those lp shoes are the only ones that come with that special shoebag. i think they might be the only shoes that dont come in a box. not 100 sure.



Ok that's what I guessed. But I like those shoebags for travelling.


----------



## pbnjam

juls12 said:


> I just received my order from Longchamp. The LP shoes in Indigo. I had them gift wrapped and they came in the envelope and a shopping bag but no shoe box. Don't they come with one in general? Btw they run kind of small.


I like! Cute flats and color!


----------



## dolali

My first time posting here! Roseau Croco Crossbody in beige. 

I  this bag! Fits a lot but remains light and easy to carry. This is only my second LC. I love them so much, I think I will spend more time in this forum looking at all your beauties to get ideas for my next one


----------



## EGBDF

dolali said:


> My first time posting here! Roseau Croco Crossbody in beige.
> 
> I  this bag! Fits a lot but remains light and easy to carry. This is only my second LC. I love them so much, I think I will spend more time in this forum looking at all your beauties to get ideas for my next one



Welcome and I love the color of your Roseau!


----------



## seton

dolali said:


> My first time posting here! Roseau Croco Crossbody in beige.
> 
> I  this bag! Fits a lot but remains light and easy to carry. This is only my second LC. I love them so much, I think I will spend more time in this forum looking at all your beauties to get ideas for my next one




Hi, welcome to the forum. 
The roseau crossbody is my favorite form after the classic tote. It really shows off the toggle especially well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

dolali said:


> My first time posting here! Roseau Croco Crossbody in beige.
> 
> I  this bag! Fits a lot but remains light and easy to carry. This is only my second LC. I love them so much, I think I will spend more time in this forum looking at all your beauties to get ideas for my next one



love the first pic! and what a pretty lining! I have not had the pleasure of seeing this bag in person.


----------



## bagfanSG

I'm rather dismayed by the large numbers of imitation longchamp pliage. I love my old LCs  especially the largest style because they are great as additional shopping bags on overseas trips.


----------



## EGBDF

bagfanSG said:


> I'm rather dismayed by the large numbers of imitation longchamp pliage. I love my old LCs  especially the largest style because they are great as additional shopping bags on overseas trips.



Welcome and you are right, there are so many fakes... we have a thread around here about fakes on ebay.would love to see some pics of your LCs!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

juls12 said:


> I just received my order from Longchamp. The LP shoes in Indigo. I had them gift wrapped and they came in the envelope and a shopping bag but no shoe box. Don't they come with one in general? Btw they run kind of small.



They are so cute! I have the navy tennis shoes/sneakers. Nice that your shoes have a shoe bag. I use my blue Dooney & Bourke storage bags that come with their bags for my shoes when traveling because I don't like the DB storage bags.



dolali said:


> My first time posting here! Roseau Croco Crossbody in beige.
> 
> I  this bag! Fits a lot but remains light and easy to carry. This is only my second LC. I love them so much, I think I will spend more time in this forum looking at all your beauties to get ideas for my next one



Welcome to the forum. This place will definitely feed the LC bag lust! 

Lovely photo! Lovely LC.


----------



## VictoriaBerline

Hi, new here, 4th post.  Got my first LC in black, large size about a week ago for the summer.


----------



## dolali

EGBDF said:


> Welcome and I love the color of your Roseau!



Thank you for the welcome! The color is so versatile and wearable. 



seton said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> The roseau crossbody is my favorite form after the classic tote. It really shows off the toggle especially well.



Thank you! oh.... I will have to take a look at the classic tote



HesitantShopper said:


> love the first pic! and what a pretty lining! I have not had the pleasure of seeing this bag in person.



Thank you so much! I love butterflies so the lining makes me smile every time I open the bag


----------



## dolali

Glitter_pixie said:


> Welcome to the forum. This place will definitely feed the LC bag lust!
> 
> Lovely photo! Lovely LC.



Thank you for the welcome Glitter-pixie! I am now looking at the classic tote


----------



## anthrosphere

My first Longchamp, the Roseau in Turquoise.


----------



## EGBDF

anthrosphere said:


> My first Longchamp, the Roseau in Turquoise.



Gorgeous!


----------



## pbnjam

anthrosphere said:


> My first Longchamp, the Roseau in Turquoise.




Beautiful color! Your picture is so pretty with the flowers.


----------



## nanabags

Anthrosphere, beautiful Roseau. Love the color, can you share where you found it?


----------



## anthrosphere

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful color! Your picture is so pretty with the flowers.





EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!





nanabags said:


> Anthrosphere, beautiful Roseau. Love the color, can you share where you found it?



Thank you everyone! And Nanabags, I found the bag at my local Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

anthrosphere said:


> My first Longchamp, the Roseau in Turquoise.




The texture and the color combo are remarkably beautiful!


----------



## seton

anthrosphere said:


> My first Longchamp, the Roseau in Turquoise.




How delightful to see 2 roseau crossbodys in a roll. Carry in good health.


----------



## anthrosphere

Glitter_pixie said:


> The texture and the color combo are remarkably beautiful!





seton said:


> How delightful to see 2 roseau crossbodys in a roll. Carry in good health.



Thank you so much!


----------



## juls12

anthrosphere said:


> My first Longchamp, the Roseau in Turquoise.



The colour is beautiful.


----------



## brbshopping

Here is my le pliage! It is amazing for school, I use it a lot, including travel! Actually, I also just use it whenever I feel like it LOL, it is a very versatile colour.


----------



## MahoganyQT

brbshopping said:


> Here is my le pliage! It is amazing for school, I use it a lot, including travel! Actually, I also just use it whenever I feel like it LOL, it is a very versatile colour.
> 
> View attachment 3022036




Nice! Camel is one of my favorites!


----------



## brbshopping

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice! Camel is one of my favorites!




Thank you!  I wasn't sure which colour to buy, but I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

anthrosphere said:


> My first Longchamp, the Roseau in Turquoise.



Gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

brbshopping said:


> Here is my le pliage! It is amazing for school, I use it a lot, including travel! Actually, I also just use it whenever I feel like it LOL, it is a very versatile colour.
> 
> View attachment 3022036



Nice, a great color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

brbshopping said:


> Here is my le pliage! It is amazing for school, I use it a lot, including travel! Actually, I also just use it whenever I feel like it LOL, it is a very versatile colour.





brbshopping said:


> Thank you!  I wasn't sure which colour to buy, but I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it!



That's the way it is with LC LP...some colors just really sing to the heart! I'm not normally a pink girl but my collection of LPs sure is pink heaven!

Your camel is a lovely and indeed, a versatile color!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Running errands with my deep red LP


----------



## LuvAllBags

anthrosphere said:


> My first Longchamp, the Roseau in Turquoise.




Gorgeous color!!


----------



## WestingerMom

Time to take out my quadri I bought at the Louvre in March!


----------



## pbnjam

WestingerMom said:


> Time to take out my quadri I bought at the Louvre in March!


 
O have fun! What a beautiful bag to take with u!


----------



## brbshopping

WestingerMom said:


> Time to take out my quadri I bought at the Louvre in March!




OMG beautiful


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WestingerMom said:


> Time to take out my quadri I bought at the Louvre in March!


Gorgeous colors!





MahoganyQT said:


> Running errands with my deep red LP




I love how useful LC LPs are when it comes to running errands. 




brbshopping said:


> it is a very versatile colour.



very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

anthrosphere said:


> My first Longchamp, the Roseau in Turquoise.



Such a beautiful shot and I love the hue of your Roseau.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dolali said:


> My first time posting here! Roseau Croco Crossbody in beige.



Love it when a bag looks stunning and yet practical. Love the lining within. Very autumn-esque.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dolali said:


> Thank you so much! I love butterflies so the lining makes me smile every time I open the bag



Oh dear, I need my reading glasses or otherwise a phone with a larger screen. I initially thought they were leaves. Even better that they are butterflies. &#128159;


----------



## HesitantShopper

MahoganyQT said:


> Running errands with my deep red LP
> View attachment 3022173



such a great red! My little short handle is this color.



WestingerMom said:


> Time to take out my quadri I bought at the Louvre in March!



oh, sweet.. love the colors!


----------



## brbshopping

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how useful LC LPs are when it comes to running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## KM7029

I got my Statue of Liberty bag in Macy's NYC!   They only had biege and coral for the shoulder bag, but they had a lot of pretty colors for the hand held.


----------



## EGBDF

KM7029 said:


> I got my Statue of Liberty bag in Macy's NYC!   They only had biege and coral for the shoulder bag, but they had a lot of pretty colors for the hand held.



Awesome bag! Congrats.


----------



## pbnjam

KM7029 said:


> I got my Statue of Liberty bag in Macy's NYC!   They only had biege and coral for the shoulder bag, but they had a lot of pretty colors for the hand held.


 
Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## WestingerMom

pbnjam said:


> O have fun! What a beautiful bag to take with u!


Thanks!  It was my first LC.


----------



## WestingerMom

brbshopping said:


> OMG beautiful


Thanks!  I'd never seen anything like it.


----------



## WestingerMom

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how useful LC LPs are when it comes to running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty!


Thanks


----------



## WestingerMom

HesitantShopper said:


> such a great red! My little short handle is this color.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, sweet.. love the colors!


Thanks!


----------



## KM7029

EGBDF said:


> Awesome bag! Congrats.



Thank you!!  I was dreaming of this bag from California for a while.


----------



## juls12

My birthday presents LLH LP eiffeltower in coral and LP pouch in Indigo. I'm obsessed with these colours. I switched right into my new bag and carried it around all day.


----------



## juls12

I forgot the pictures


----------



## pbnjam

juls12 said:


> I forgot the pictures




Coral is so pretty! Congrats.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Just found this on my doorstep! Happy Sunday to me!![emoji7]


----------



## juls12

MahoganyQT said:


> Just found this on my doorstep! Happy Sunday to me!![emoji7]
> View attachment 3023557



That bag is so pretty. Enjoy using it


----------



## EGBDF

juls12 said:


> I forgot the pictures



Beautiful. Happy birthday!



MahoganyQT said:


> Just found this on my doorstep! Happy Sunday to me!![emoji7]
> View attachment 3023557



This is a good one! You got one!


----------



## MahoganyQT

juls12 said:


> That bag is so pretty. Enjoy using it







EGBDF said:


> Beautiful. Happy birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good one! You got one!




I'm so happy. I think I got the last medium from What She Buys. It was listed as a Large but the price reflected a medium, which I really wanted so I purchased it. It's MIF too [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## juls12

EGBDF said:


> Beautiful. Happy birthday!
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

WestingerMom said:


> Time to take out my quadri I bought at the Louvre in March!



So stylish and a color combo that would work with lots of colors.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

juls12 said:


> I forgot the pictures



Wonderful LE LP. It's Coral? Looks great with the Indigo Bleu. A Happy Birthday!


----------



## juls12

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wonderful LE LP. It's Coral? Looks great with the Indigo Bleu. A Happy Birthday!



Thank you. Yes it is. I had a fun day with my new bag.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MahoganyQT said:


> Just found this on my doorstep! Happy Sunday to me!![emoji7]



Enjoy! Love the Lagoon the beige interior in this style.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Glitter_pixie said:


> Enjoy! Love the Lagoon the beige interior in this style.




Thanks!! I'm so glad I didn't miss out on this one. I smiled each time someone posted one on here so I had to have my own.


----------



## tflowers921

MahoganyQT said:


> Just found this on my doorstep! Happy Sunday to me!![emoji7]
> View attachment 3023557




Congrats!!! I have the pink version coming to me for my birthday in August, I've been waiting forever! [emoji23] enjoy it!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

tflowers921 said:


> Congrats!!! I have the pink version coming to me for my birthday in August, I've been waiting forever! [emoji23] enjoy it!!!




Thanks! You're going to love it!! I think I want the pouch now too. I'm an August baby too!


----------



## tflowers921

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! You're going to love it!! I think I want the pouch now too. I'm an August baby too!




Yay for August babies!!! I got the pouch too, only 2 months from today to wait [emoji23]


----------



## HesitantShopper

juls12 said:


> I forgot the pictures



These are so lovely! A very happy birthday to you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MahoganyQT said:


> Just found this on my doorstep! Happy Sunday to me!![emoji7]
> View attachment 3023557



Love it! so want one.


----------



## MahoganyQT

HesitantShopper said:


> Love it! so want one.




Thanks! You can't hesitate on this one! lol!


----------



## brbshopping

juls12 said:


> I forgot the pictures




That pink is delicious!


----------



## juls12

HesitantShopper said:


> These are so lovely! A very happy birthday to you!



Thank you  







brbshopping said:


> That pink is delicious!



Yes it is


----------



## aisyaj

juls12 said:


> My birthday presents LLH LP eiffeltower in coral and LP pouch in Indigo. I'm obsessed with these colours. I switched right into my new bag and carried it around all day.




This coral is beautiful !


----------



## WestingerMom

Glitter_pixie said:


> So stylish and a color combo that would work with lots of colors.


Thanks!  I thought so too.  Although I'm still kicking myself for not picking up the Eiffel Tower one too.


----------



## pbnjam

Part one of my WSB order arrived! Expandable duffle in Deep red and blue cuir pouch  Can't wait to use it on a long weekend trip!


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Part one of my WSB order arrived! Expandable duffle in Deep red and blue cuir pouch  Can't wait to use it on a long weekend trip!
> 
> View attachment 3031087



great colors!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Part one of my WSB order arrived! Expandable duffle in Deep red and blue cuir pouch  Can't wait to use it on a long weekend trip!
> 
> View attachment 3031087




Great choices. Now youre making me regret not getting a 1911.


----------



## bakeacookie

Bag of the week!


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3031113
> 
> Bag of the week!



This is so cute, Bake!


----------



## cheidel

juls12 said:


> I forgot the pictures


It's beautiful, love the coral.  Of course I love the blue pouch....twinsies!!!!


----------



## cheidel

brbshopping said:


> Here is my le pliage! It is amazing for school, I use it a lot, including travel! Actually, I also just use it whenever I feel like it LOL, it is a very versatile colour.
> 
> View attachment 3022036


Gorgeous!!!  Camel twins....I love the color, such a great neutral.  Goes with everything.  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Running errands with my deep red LP
> View attachment 3022173


Lovely!!!  Deep Red twins..........!!!


----------



## brbshopping

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Camel twins....I love the color, such a great neutral.  Goes with everything.  Enjoy!


Yay camel twins! Thanks so much!


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> This is so cute, Bake!




Thanks, seton!


----------



## mermaid.braid

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3031113
> 
> Bag of the week!



Bag cousins! I have this with short handles. Love the design (and this is probably my only LC whose corners I don't have to worry about scuffing )


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Part one of my WSB order arrived! Expandable duffle in Deep red and blue cuir pouch



woohoo! that is super duber fast!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Bag of the week!



very cute and huggable too!


----------



## MahoganyQT

pbnjam said:


> Part one of my WSB order arrived! Expandable duffle in Deep red and blue cuir pouch  Can't wait to use it on a long weekend trip!
> 
> View attachment 3031087




Nice!!


----------



## pbnjam

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice!!


 Thank you!


frenziedhandbag said:


> woohoo! that is super duber fast!


 Right! I am very happy with their quick service.


seton said:


> Great choices. Now youre making me regret not getting a 1911.


Seton - I'm surprised you don't have one already! I'm crossing things off my want list. 


EGBDF said:


> great colors!


 Thanks! I love it. It's so big when expanded that I can use it like a small blanket.. Lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3031113
> 
> Bag of the week!



how cute is this!


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3031113
> 
> Bag of the week!



This is a good one!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Part one of my WSB order arrived! Expandable duffle in Deep red and blue cuir pouch  Can't wait to use it on a long weekend trip!
> 
> View attachment 3031087



This looks like it'll hold tons!! love the pouch too.


----------



## pbnjam

Part 2 - I think this package actually came today. Finally got a Balzane crossbody hobo in Blue.  The leather is unbelievably soft and smooshy. The size is just right and has external pockets! I just love it!

Also got my little something in slate!


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Part 2 - I think this package actually came today. Finally got a Balzane crossbody hobo in Blue.  The leather is unbelievably soft and smooshy. The size is just right and has external pockets! I just love it!
> 
> Also got my little something in slate!
> 
> View attachment 3031478



Gorgeous blue! And you can't go wrong with slate.


----------



## bakeacookie

mermaid.braid said:


> Bag cousins! I have this with short handles. Love the design (and this is probably my only LC whose corners I don't have to worry about scuffing )




Yay! This bag is so worry free. And cuddly. Lol. Can't say that about many bags. 


frenziedhandbag said:


> very cute and huggable too!




Thanks! 


HesitantShopper said:


> how cute is this!



Thanks!



EGBDF said:


> This is a good one!




Thanks!


----------



## bakeacookie

pbnjam said:


> Part 2 - I think this package actually came today. Finally got a Balzane crossbody hobo in Blue.  The leather is unbelievably soft and smooshy. The size is just right and has external pockets! I just love it!
> 
> Also got my little something in slate!
> 
> View attachment 3031478




Ooh I love this blue!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Also got my little something in slate



that Balzane is tdf! Yay to getting the Slate too. I got the LLH, can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Part 2 - I think this package actually came today. Finally got a Balzane crossbody hobo in Blue.  The leather is unbelievably soft and smooshy. The size is just right and has external pockets! I just love it!
> 
> Also got my little something in slate!
> 
> View attachment 3031478



sweet! love the blue!


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> sweet! love the blue!


 Thank you! Love blue too. It's just an easy to color to work with my wardrobe.


frenziedhandbag said:


> that Balzane is tdf! Yay to getting the Slate too. I got the LLH, can't wait for it to arrive.


Just can't get over how slouchy it already is. Congrats on getting slate. It really is a great everyday color.


bakeacookie said:


> Ooh I love this blue!


 I was debating between a blue in med cuir or balzane. But med cuir will always have many great colors to choose from. 


EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous blue! And you can't go wrong with slate.


 Thank you! I'm a blue bag lover too. 


HesitantShopper said:


> This looks like it'll hold tons!! love the pouch too.


 Thanks! It will be great on my trips to visit family at least 2-3 times a yr. I love my pouch too. It matches my Balzane.


----------



## LvoemyLV

I am new to longchamp and have been looking through this thread for a long time now. I am looking to purchase my first le pliage. I am 5'3" and cannot decide between the medium or large. Both with long handles.  Can anyone show modeling pics and comparison pics of the two? I can't get to a store to try them on


----------



## herfyjo

LvoemyLV said:


> I am new to longchamp and have been looking through this thread for a long time now. I am looking to purchase my first le pliage. I am 5'3" and cannot decide between the medium or large. Both with long handles.  Can anyone show modeling pics and comparison pics of the two? I can't get to a store to try them on



I'm 5'4" with a large Planetes tote and think it looks just fine.  I also have one of old style larges (2724) and it's even bigger than the ones in stores now.  I like big bags, though.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Part one of my WSB order arrived! Expandable duffle in Deep red and blue cuir pouch  Can't wait to use it on a long weekend trip!
> 
> View attachment 3031087




Lovely! Red and blue combos are so cheery!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

bakeacookie said:


> Bag of the week!



It's gonna be a great week!






pbnjam said:


> Part 2 - I think this package actually came today. Finally got a Balzane crossbody hobo in Blue.  The leather is unbelievably soft and smooshy. The size is just right and has external pockets! I just love it!
> 
> Also got my little something in slate!




More lovely bags! The Balzane cb hobo is a fantastic bag! I have it Poppy. It's so versatile!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Part 2 - I think this package actually came today. Finally got a Balzane crossbody hobo in Blue.  The leather is unbelievably soft and smooshy. The size is just right and has external pockets! I just love it!
> 
> Also got my little something in slate!
> 
> View attachment 3031478



Yay! You got it! Awesome haul! I love Balzanes.





LvoemyLV said:


> I am new to longchamp and have been looking through this thread for a long time now. I am looking to purchase my first le pliage. I am 5'3" and cannot decide between the medium or large. Both with long handles.  Can anyone show modeling pics and comparison pics of the two? I can't get to a store to try them on



check out this video; she models both sizes. Dunno if she is 5'3" tho

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk5V245bfHU

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MahoganyQT

LvoemyLV said:


> I am new to longchamp and have been looking through this thread for a long time now. I am looking to purchase my first le pliage. I am 5'3" and cannot decide between the medium or large. Both with long handles.  Can anyone show modeling pics and comparison pics of the two? I can't get to a store to try them on




I'm 5'3" and I prefer medium for daily use and large for travel.


----------



## LvoemyLV

herfyjo said:


> I'm 5'4" with a large Planetes tote and think it looks just fine.  I also have one of old style larges (2724) and it's even bigger than the ones in stores now.  I like big bags, though.







seton said:


> Yay! You got it! Awesome haul! I love Balzanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out this video; she models both sizes. Dunno if she is 5'3" tho
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk5V245bfHU
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Thanks! Very helpful  I think I'm going for the large!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Yay! You got it! Awesome haul! I love Balzanes.


Thanks Seton! My perfect bag is one with zippers, long crossbody strap and have an external pocket. This just totally fits the bill.


Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely! Red and blue combos are so cheery!





Glitter_pixie said:


> More lovely bags! The Balzane cb hobo is a fantastic bag! I have it Poppy. It's so versatile!


Thank you GP! I love your poppy one! Seems like it's sold out but I really would have wanted that stunning red one!


----------



## SofiaC

brbshopping said:


> Here is my le pliage! It is amazing for  school, I use it a lot, including travel! Actually, I also just use it  whenever I feel like it LOL, it is a very versatile colour.
> 
> View attachment 3022036






cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Camel twins....I love the color, such a great neutral.  Goes with everything.  Enjoy!


Camel triplets! Yay!


----------



## brbshopping

SofiaC said:


> Camel triplets! Yay!



YAY camel triplets!!!


----------



## VanillaLV

Picked up some goodies last weekend on SALE. Some pieces that I don't have yet in my (ever growing) Longchamp Collection. 

My first Le Pliage Backpack. I always thought they were cute but never saw a color that I liked. Until I saw the taupe and thought it was the perfect neutral. 

My first Le Pliage coin purse in blue. It will be perfect to hold my lipsticks and hand sanitizer. 

I was telling my DH how I want a yellow mini Le Pliage in Citron next. He said how many Longchamps do you own now ? I was like ummmm I lost count [emoji39] then he goes they all look the same to me. LOL which I think is ironic because when I buy my Louis Vuitton monogram & damier ebene pieces in "different styles" he thinks otherwise. LOL

Will try to post an updated Longchamp collection pic.


----------



## pbnjam

VanillaLV said:


> Picked up some goodies last weekend on SALE. Some pieces that I don't have yet in my (ever growing) Longchamp Collection.
> 
> My first Le Pliage Backpack. I always thought they were cute but never saw a color that I liked. Until I saw the taupe and thought it was the perfect neutral.
> 
> My first Le Pliage coin purse in blue. It will be perfect to hold my lipsticks and hand sanitizer.
> 
> I was telling my DH how I want a yellow mini Le Pliage in Citron next. He said how many Longchamps do you own now ? I was like ummmm I lost count [emoji39] then he goes they all look the same to me. LOL which I think is ironic because when I buy my Louis Vuitton monogram & damier ebene pieces in "different styles" he thinks otherwise. LOL
> 
> Will try to post an updated Longchamp collection pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032567




Cute backpack! I like this color a lot. Congrats!


----------



## VanillaLV

Here it is  (embarrassed because I really had lost count on how much I had) my updated Longchamp collection. 

LE New York travel bag in taupe
LE New York LLH in black 
LE Paris travel bag in red 
LLH Planetes in black
MSH Planetes in brown
MSH Planetes in terracotta 
MSH Le Pliage in Bilberry (this started it all)
MSH Le Pliage Cabas in red 
S Le Pliage Cuir in bilberry 
Le Pliage backpack in taupe 
Mini Le Pliage in Bordeaux 
L pochette in orange
Coin purse in blue
LE Bang Pochette 
LM Cuir card case in navy
Le Foulonne key pouch in grey
Le Foulonne key case in pink 
Le Foulonne card holder in pink 

I hope I got everything and didn't leave anything out. But thought I would share my updated collection. Sales can be dangerous [emoji4]


----------



## VanillaLV

pbnjam said:


> Cute backpack! I like this color a lot. Congrats!




Thanks ! Perfect neutral I can use all year round [emoji4]


----------



## EGBDF

VanillaLV said:


> Here it is  (embarrassed because I really had lost count on how much I had) my updated Longchamp collection.
> 
> LE New York travel bag in taupe
> LE New York LLH in black
> LE Paris travel bag in red
> LLH Planetes in black
> MSH Planetes in brown
> MSH Planetes in terracotta
> MSH Le Pliage in Bilberry (this started it all)
> MSH Le Pliage Cabas in red
> S Le Pliage Cuir in bilberry
> Le Pliage backpack in taupe
> Mini Le Pliage in Bordeaux
> L pochette in orange
> Coin purse in blue
> LE Bang Pochette
> LM Cuir card case in navy
> Le Foulonne key pouch in grey
> Le Foulonne key case in pink
> Le Foulonne card holder in pink
> 
> I hope I got everything and didn't leave anything out. But thought I would share my updated collection. Sales can be dangerous [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3032619



Wonderful collection!!


----------



## seton

VanillaLV said:


> Picked up some goodies last weekend on SALE. Some pieces that I don't have yet in my (ever growing) Longchamp Collection.
> 
> My first Le Pliage Backpack. I always thought they were cute but never saw a color that I liked. Until I saw the taupe and thought it was the perfect neutral.
> 
> My first Le Pliage coin purse in blue. It will be perfect to hold my lipsticks and hand sanitizer.
> 
> I was telling my DH how I want a yellow mini Le Pliage in Citron next. He said how many Longchamps do you own now ? I was like ummmm I lost count [emoji39] then he goes they all look the same to me. LOL which I think is ironic because when I buy my Louis Vuitton monogram & damier ebene pieces in "different styles" he thinks otherwise. LOL
> 
> Will try to post an updated Longchamp collection pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032567





VanillaLV said:


> Here it is  (embarrassed because I really had lost count on how much I had) my updated Longchamp collection.
> 
> LE New York travel bag in taupe
> LE New York LLH in black
> LE Paris travel bag in red
> LLH Planetes in black
> MSH Planetes in brown
> MSH Planetes in terracotta
> MSH Le Pliage in Bilberry (this started it all)
> MSH Le Pliage Cabas in red
> S Le Pliage Cuir in bilberry
> Le Pliage backpack in taupe
> Mini Le Pliage in Bordeaux
> L pochette in orange
> Coin purse in blue
> LE Bang Pochette
> LM Cuir card case in navy
> Le Foulonne key pouch in grey
> Le Foulonne key case in pink
> Le Foulonne card holder in pink
> 
> I hope I got everything and didn't leave anything out. But thought I would share my updated collection. Sales can be dangerous [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3032619




What a great collex you have and not too big considering the number of yrs they cover.
My heart breaks a little to see proof that Slate/Taupe will be rested. It's such a great neutral.


----------



## HesitantShopper

VanillaLV said:


> Picked up some goodies last weekend on SALE. Some pieces that I don't have yet in my (ever growing) Longchamp Collection.
> 
> My first Le Pliage Backpack. I always thought they were cute but never saw a color that I liked. Until I saw the taupe and thought it was the perfect neutral.
> 
> My first Le Pliage coin purse in blue. It will be perfect to hold my lipsticks and hand sanitizer.
> 
> I was telling my DH how I want a yellow mini Le Pliage in Citron next. He said how many Longchamps do you own now ? I was like ummmm I lost count [emoji39] then he goes they all look the same to me. LOL which I think is ironic because when I buy my Louis Vuitton monogram & damier ebene pieces in "different styles" he thinks otherwise. LOL
> 
> Will try to post an updated Longchamp collection pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032567



These are so cute!


----------



## sr1856

VanillaLV said:


> Here it is  (embarrassed because I really had lost count on how much I had) my updated Longchamp collection.
> 
> LE New York travel bag in taupe
> LE New York LLH in black
> LE Paris travel bag in red
> LLH Planetes in black
> MSH Planetes in brown
> MSH Planetes in terracotta
> MSH Le Pliage in Bilberry (this started it all)
> MSH Le Pliage Cabas in red
> S Le Pliage Cuir in bilberry
> Le Pliage backpack in taupe
> Mini Le Pliage in Bordeaux
> L pochette in orange
> Coin purse in blue
> LE Bang Pochette
> LM Cuir card case in navy
> Le Foulonne key pouch in grey
> Le Foulonne key case in pink
> Le Foulonne card holder in pink
> 
> I hope I got everything and didn't leave anything out. But thought I would share my updated collection. Sales can be dangerous [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3032619


wow, a great collection.


----------



## HesitantShopper

VanillaLV said:


> Here it is  (embarrassed because I really had lost count on how much I had) my updated Longchamp collection.
> 
> LE New York travel bag in taupe
> LE New York LLH in black
> LE Paris travel bag in red
> LLH Planetes in black
> MSH Planetes in brown
> MSH Planetes in terracotta
> MSH Le Pliage in Bilberry (this started it all)
> MSH Le Pliage Cabas in red
> S Le Pliage Cuir in bilberry
> Le Pliage backpack in taupe
> Mini Le Pliage in Bordeaux
> L pochette in orange
> Coin purse in blue
> LE Bang Pochette
> LM Cuir card case in navy
> Le Foulonne key pouch in grey
> Le Foulonne key case in pink
> Le Foulonne card holder in pink
> 
> I hope I got everything and didn't leave anything out. But thought I would share my updated collection. Sales can be dangerous [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3032619



wow, what a great collection!


----------



## VanillaLV

seton said:


> What a great collex you have and not too big considering the number of yrs they cover.
> My heart breaks a little to see proof that Slate/Taupe will be rested. It's such a great neutral.




Thank you ! My love affair with Longchamp started in 2009 back in New York and since moving to Europe it has grown quite a lot considering how cheap it is over here. 
Yes I'm glad I got the taupe ! 



EGBDF said:


> Wonderful collection!!




Thank you  



HesitantShopper said:


> These are so cute!




Thank you  



sr1856 said:


> wow, a great collection.






HesitantShopper said:


> wow, what a great collection!




Thank you I may have a bit of a Longchamp habit *giggles* they are just so functional and of great quality !


----------



## pbnjam

VanillaLV said:


> Here it is  (embarrassed because I really had lost count on how much I had) my updated Longchamp collection.
> 
> LE New York travel bag in taupe
> LE New York LLH in black
> LE Paris travel bag in red
> LLH Planetes in black
> MSH Planetes in brown
> MSH Planetes in terracotta
> MSH Le Pliage in Bilberry (this started it all)
> MSH Le Pliage Cabas in red
> S Le Pliage Cuir in bilberry
> Le Pliage backpack in taupe
> Mini Le Pliage in Bordeaux
> L pochette in orange
> Coin purse in blue
> LE Bang Pochette
> LM Cuir card case in navy
> Le Foulonne key pouch in grey
> Le Foulonne key case in pink
> Le Foulonne card holder in pink
> 
> I hope I got everything and didn't leave anything out. But thought I would share my updated collection. Sales can be dangerous [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3032619


 
Group pictures are so fun! Love your collection. You really do have a little of everything.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

VanillaLV said:


> My first Le Pliage Backpack. I always thought they were cute but never saw a color that I liked.]



Splendid choice of color for the backpack!  that coin purse is so cute too!


----------



## VanillaLV

pbnjam said:


> Group pictures are so fun! Love your collection. You really do have a little of everything.




Thank you. Longchamp is so addicting !! 




frenziedhandbag said:


> Splendid choice of color for the backpack!  that coin purse is so cute too!




Thank you ! Yes perfect neutral to go with all my summer outfits and the coin purse is bright enough to find inside the dark lined backpack.


----------



## SmokieDragon

VanillaLV said:


> Here it is  (embarrassed because I really had lost count on how much I had) my updated Longchamp collection.
> 
> LE New York travel bag in taupe
> LE New York LLH in black
> LE Paris travel bag in red
> LLH Planetes in black
> MSH Planetes in brown
> MSH Planetes in terracotta
> MSH Le Pliage in Bilberry (this started it all)
> MSH Le Pliage Cabas in red
> S Le Pliage Cuir in bilberry
> Le Pliage backpack in taupe
> Mini Le Pliage in Bordeaux
> L pochette in orange
> Coin purse in blue
> LE Bang Pochette
> LM Cuir card case in navy
> Le Foulonne key pouch in grey
> Le Foulonne key case in pink
> Le Foulonne card holder in pink
> 
> I hope I got everything and didn't leave anything out. But thought I would share my updated collection. Sales can be dangerous [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3032619



A beautiful collection! And you have painstakingly prepared the bags for a lovely photo shoot


----------



## Glitter_pixie

VanillaLV said:


> Here it is  (embarrassed because I really had lost count on how much I had) my updated Longchamp collection.
> 
> LE New York travel bag in taupe
> LE New York LLH in black
> LE Paris travel bag in red
> LLH Planetes in black
> MSH Planetes in brown
> MSH Planetes in terracotta
> MSH Le Pliage in Bilberry (this started it all)
> MSH Le Pliage Cabas in red
> S Le Pliage Cuir in bilberry
> Le Pliage backpack in taupe
> Mini Le Pliage in Bordeaux
> L pochette in orange
> Coin purse in blue
> LE Bang Pochette
> LM Cuir card case in navy
> Le Foulonne key pouch in grey
> Le Foulonne key case in pink
> Le Foulonne card holder in pink
> 
> I hope I got everything and didn't leave anything out. But thought I would share my updated collection. Sales can be dangerous [emoji4]



What a lovely collection! (You know it's time to keep a spreadsheet when you can't keep track.)


----------



## VanillaLV

SmokieDragon said:


> A beautiful collection! And you have painstakingly prepared the bags for a lovely photo shoot




LOL thank you ! I had to stuff them with all the throw pillows in the living room and my scarves. Now I have a photo on file as a reminder if I really need more ? *giggles* 



Glitter_pixie said:


> What a lovely collection! (You know it's time to keep a spreadsheet when you can't keep track.)




Thank you. Haha good idea ! It's just so hard to part with them. I've sold my other bags in my collection Coach, Kate Spade, Tory Burch, etc but for some reason I can never part with Longchamp it's just so classic, functional  and they don't take much space in my closet.


----------



## EGBDF

So I finally got a navy Quadri. I'm not sure how it will be closing the zipper with the squishiness of the bag (opening is easy) but I love it! Soft, some structure, navy whoohoo!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> So I finally got a navy Quadri. I'm not sure how it will be closing the zipper with the squishiness of the bag (opening is easy) but I love it! Soft, some structure, navy whoohoo!




Gorgeous bag and love navy! Is this the small size?


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous bag and love navy! Is this the small size?



Yes, it's a small.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> So I finally got a navy Quadri. I'm not sure how it will be closing the zipper with the squishiness of the bag (opening is easy) but I love it! Soft, some structure, navy whoohoo!



 our blu queen strikes again! carry in good health, o queen!


----------



## cheidel

VanillaLV said:


> Here it is  (embarrassed because I really had lost count on how much I had) my updated Longchamp collection.
> 
> LE New York travel bag in taupe
> LE New York LLH in black
> LE Paris travel bag in red
> LLH Planetes in black
> MSH Planetes in brown
> MSH Planetes in terracotta
> MSH Le Pliage in Bilberry (this started it all)
> MSH Le Pliage Cabas in red
> S Le Pliage Cuir in bilberry
> Le Pliage backpack in taupe
> Mini Le Pliage in Bordeaux
> L pochette in orange
> Coin purse in blue
> LE Bang Pochette
> LM Cuir card case in navy
> Le Foulonne key pouch in grey
> Le Foulonne key case in pink
> Le Foulonne card holder in pink
> 
> I hope I got everything and didn't leave anything out. But thought I would share my updated collection. Sales can be dangerous [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3032619


 
Gorgeous collection!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> So I finally got a navy Quadri. I'm not sure how it will be closing the zipper with the squishiness of the bag (opening is easy) but I love it! Soft, some structure, navy whoohoo!




Gawsh! You know how I feel about the Quadri! Is yours the smaller version? I love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> So I finally got a navy Quadri. I'm not sure how it will be closing the zipper with the squishiness of the bag (opening is easy) but I love it! Soft, some structure, navy whoohoo!




Congrats! I have the large Navy Quadri satchel and love it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> So I finally got a navy Quadri. I'm not sure how it will be closing the zipper with the squishiness of the bag (opening is easy) but I love it! Soft, some structure, navy whoohoo!



I just love these so cute!


----------



## inverved

My new Longchamp Planetes in medium with short handles in black. 

I love this bag so much that I am going to sell two of my other bags in my collection.


----------



## EGBDF

no_1_diva said:


> My new Longchamp Planetes in medium with short handles in black.
> 
> I love this bag so much that I am going to sell two of my other bags in my collection.



Congratulations, you got it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

no_1_diva said:


> My new Longchamp Planetes in medium with short handles in black.
> 
> I love this bag so much that I am going to sell two of my other bags in my collection.




Happy you got one!


----------



## IFH

no_1_diva said:


> My new Longchamp Planetes in medium with short handles in black.
> 
> I love this bag so much that I am going to sell two of my other bags in my collection.



I have recently sold some of my other bags because of LC too!


----------



## pbnjam

no_1_diva said:


> My new Longchamp Planetes in medium with short handles in black.
> 
> I love this bag so much that I am going to sell two of my other bags in my collection.


Classic beauty! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> So I finally got a navy Quadri. I'm not sure how it will be closing the zipper with the squishiness of the bag (opening is easy) but I love it! Soft, some structure, navy whoohoo!


Beautiful, enjoy!!!


----------



## herfyjo

no_1_diva said:


> My new Longchamp Planetes in medium with short handles in black.
> 
> I love this bag so much that I am going to sell two of my other bags in my collection.



I've been thinking about getting one of these from the outlet but wan't sure how cute it is.  You've convinced me with this pic.  Lovely!


----------



## SofiaC

no_1_diva said:


> My new Longchamp Planetes in medium with short handles in black.
> 
> I love this bag so much that I am going to sell two of my other bags in my collection.



Yay, Planetes twinsies.. I luv mine just as much.. it has more structure than le pliage n d matte black material is really classy.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Introducing lady lemon! 40% off at Nordstrom!! [emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

MahoganyQT said:


> Introducing lady lemon! 40% off at Nordstrom!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036767




Pretty! I almost picked this one. Went with green instead (should arrive Monday). Congrats...such a fun and happy color! [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## MahoganyQT

eehlers said:


> Pretty! I almost picked this one. Went with green instead (should arrive Monday). Congrats...such a fun and happy color! [emoji295]&#65039;




Thanks!! Can't wait to see your green bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

no_1_diva said:


> My new Longchamp Planetes in medium with short handles in black.
> 
> I love this bag so much that I am going to sell two of my other bags in my collection.



Sharp!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MahoganyQT said:


> Introducing lady lemon! 40% off at Nordstrom!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036767



Isn't she nice! what a fun color!


----------



## pbnjam

MahoganyQT said:


> Introducing lady lemon! 40% off at Nordstrom!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036767


 Lemon is pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MahoganyQT

HesitantShopper said:


> Isn't she nice! what a fun color!







pbnjam said:


> Lemon is pretty! Congrats!




Thanks ladies. I've been wanting this color since it came out but I knew it would go on sale so I patiently waited!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Introducing lady lemon! 40% off at Nordstrom!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036767


Very pretty, and fun summer color!!!!  Congrats on a great deal!


----------



## LuvAllBags

no_1_diva said:


> My new Longchamp Planetes in medium with short handles in black.
> 
> I love this bag so much that I am going to sell two of my other bags in my collection.




Pretty!


----------



## db89

eehlers said:


> Pretty! I almost picked this one. Went with green instead (should arrive Monday). Congrats...such a fun and happy color! [emoji295]&#65039;



please show us your green color when you get it .. i would love to know what shade of green it is.


----------



## Jnly

Hey ladies! I have a question is there a difference btwn the long handle small le pliage and medium le pliage?


----------



## EGBDF

Jnly said:


> Hey ladies! I have a question is there a difference btwn the long handle small le pliage and medium le pliage?



they are different sizes-here is a comparison of all the sizes
http://www.sandspointshop.com/pliage-size-comparison.html


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, and fun summer color!!!!  Congrats on a great deal!




Thanks! I love it!'


----------



## MahoganyQT

I finally joined the slate club!Now I know what all the fuss is about!! Love it!!


----------



## EGBDF

MahoganyQT said:


> I finally joined the slate club!Now I know what all the fuss is about!! Love it!!
> View attachment 3038249



Great color!


----------



## tflowers921

MahoganyQT said:


> I finally joined the slate club!Now I know what all the fuss is about!! Love it!!
> View attachment 3038249




Welcome to the club!!! It's such a great color, and sadly it will be leaving very soon


----------



## Esquared72

db89 said:


> please show us your green color when you get it .. i would love to know what shade of green it is.




I definitely will. It's a light, spring green color. Currently due to be delivered on Monday. [emoji4]


----------



## MahoganyQT

EGBDF said:


> Great color!







tflowers921 said:


> Welcome to the club!!! It's such a great color, and sadly it will be leaving very soon




Thanks! Had to get it before it was discontinued!!


----------



## tflowers921

eehlers said:


> I definitely will. It's a light, spring green color. Currently due to be delivered on Monday. [emoji4]







Vert with & without flash  I'm not usually a green girl but it's a lovely shade!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> I finally joined the slate club!Now I know what all the fuss is about!! Love it!!
> View attachment 3038249


Oh it's lovely!  I got the LLH Slate too, but it was delivered to my home and I am still in TX.  Enjoy it!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3038328
> View attachment 3038329
> 
> Vert with & without flash  I'm not usually a green girl but it's a lovely shade!


Very pretty color!  Enjoy!


----------



## Jnly

EGBDF said:


> they are different sizes-here is a comparison of all the sizes
> http://www.sandspointshop.com/pliage-size-comparison.html



Thank you for the link! However it doesn't really show what the small size tote with long handle is... I think its outdated because from my understanding according to Nordstrom site, the new small is the medium size from previous! and large is large?


----------



## EGBDF

Jnly said:


> Thank you for the link! However it doesn't really show what the small size tote with long handle is... I think its outdated because from my understanding according to Nordstrom site, the new small is the medium size from previous! and large is large?



No, websites are not always uniform abut what they call a bag. Looking at the item # is helpful. i.e., 1899=large tote, 2605=medium long handle
But, Nordstroms mini pliage=small pliage (1621) , and
Nordstrom's calls the medium long handle a 'small' (2605)


----------



## HesitantShopper

MahoganyQT said:


> I finally joined the slate club!Now I know what all the fuss is about!! Love it!!
> View attachment 3038249




nice! enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3038328
> View attachment 3038329
> 
> Vert with & without flash  I'm not usually a green girl but it's a lovely shade!



Fantastic shade!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Jnly said:


> Thank you for the link! However it doesn't really show what the small size tote with long handle is... I think its outdated because from my understanding according to Nordstrom site, the new small is the medium size from previous! and large is large?



I own a small long handled shopping 'tote' model, frankly the Longchamp site is the one most useful for current sizing info.

The medium short handled is slightly bigger than the small with the long handle.

Here off LC site

Medium SH
30x28x20 CM

SMall LH tote

25x25x14 CM


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Very pretty color!  Enjoy!







HesitantShopper said:


> Fantastic shade!




Thanks! I have olivey skin so usually green doesn't work on me but in an slg it's perfect


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MahoganyQT said:


> I finally joined the slate club!Now I know what all the fuss is about!! Love it!!



Yah! Slate it GREAT! Enjoy. 



tflowers921 said:


> Vert with & without flash  I'm not usually a green girl but it's a lovely shade!



I think it's pretty too and I like it in the smaller pieces, like the cosmetic case and the coin purse.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3038328
> View attachment 3038329
> 
> Vert with & without flash  I'm not usually a green girl but it's a lovely shade!




Very pretty - love green!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yah! Slate it GREAT! Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty too and I like it in the smaller pieces, like the cosmetic case and the coin purse.




You rhymed!!! Lol


----------



## IFH

Another happy weekend...just bought an MSH in Lemon, sale sale sale!  Honestly, I did not expect to buy this one until I saw it in person, just passed by the shop while waiting for my friend at the mall.  Just can't help to add her to my fun LP party


----------



## cheidel

IFH said:


> Another happy weekend...just bought an MSH in Lemon, sale sale sale!  Honestly, I did not expect to buy this one until I saw it in person, just passed by the shop while waiting for my friend at the mall.  Just can't help to add her to my fun LP party


Very pretty.........enjoy!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

IFH said:


> Another happy weekend...just bought an MSH in Lemon, sale sale sale!)



Cheery color! Enjoy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

IFH said:


> Another happy weekend...just bought an MSH in Lemon, sale sale sale!  Honestly, I did not expect to buy this one until I saw it in person, just passed by the shop while waiting for my friend at the mall.  Just can't help to add her to my fun LP party




Great sunny color!


----------



## pbnjam

IFH said:


> Another happy weekend...just bought an MSH in Lemon, sale sale sale!  Honestly, I did not expect to buy this one until I saw it in person, just passed by the shop while waiting for my friend at the mall.  Just can't help to add her to my fun LP party


 
O happy color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

IFH said:


> Another happy weekend...just bought an MSH in Lemon, sale sale sale!  Honestly, I did not expect to buy this one until I saw it in person, just passed by the shop while waiting for my friend at the mall.  Just can't help to add her to my fun LP party



Perfect happy summer color!


----------



## sr1856

two of my longchamps purchased in may and june. LLH in deep red and medium neo in bilberry.


----------



## pbnjam

sr1856 said:


> two of my longchamps purchased in may and june. LLH in deep red and medium neo in bilberry.



Your bags are all dressed up and adorable! Congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

sr1856 said:


> two of my longchamps purchased in may and june. LLH in deep red and medium neo in bilberry.



gorgeous and I love how you've adorned them!


----------



## sr1856

EGBDF said:


> gorgeous and I love how you've adorned them!


thanks pbnjam and EFBDF, just playing around with my key charms and pony tail scarfs from coach. i have yet to use either of them


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sr1856 said:


> two of my longchamps purchased in may and june. LLH in deep red and medium neo in bilberry.



Lovely accessories on them and excellent color choices too!


----------



## sr1856

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely accessories on them and excellent color choices too!


, i thought the scarf length would be too short, looks better on longchamp than my LV tote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sr1856 said:


> , i thought the scarf length would be too short, looks better on longchamp than my LV tote.



I think they are the perfect length for LC.


----------



## sr1856

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think they are the perfect length for LC.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My work bag just got some new friends


----------



## sr1856

MahoganyQT said:


> My work bag just got some new friends
> View attachment 3041466


nice, your bag is in good company


----------



## HesitantShopper

sr1856 said:


> two of my longchamps purchased in may and june. LLH in deep red and medium neo in bilberry.



what a lovely pair! you have adorned them so well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MahoganyQT said:


> My work bag just got some new friends
> View attachment 3041466



what great friends there!


----------



## sr1856

HesitantShopper said:


> what a lovely pair! you have adorned them so well.


thanks, waiting for an opportunity to bring them out. most of the time, i use my lv pochette as my go to bag.


----------



## pbnjam

MahoganyQT said:


> My work bag just got some new friends
> View attachment 3041466



Too cute! Your hangtag and luggage tag work very well with LC!


----------



## cheidel

sr1856 said:


> two of my longchamps purchased in may and june. LLH in deep red and medium neo in bilberry.


Both are gorgeous....the charm and scarf on each bag is perfect, and makes it your own style!!!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> My work bag just got some new friends
> View attachment 3041466


Snoopy and Woodstock, love it!!!!  I love the Peanuts characters, and they look great on your Planetes!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

sr1856 said:


> two of my longchamps purchased in may and june. LLH in deep red and medium neo in bilberry.




I luv these and all those scarves!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mahoganyqt said:


> my work bag just got some new friends




snoopy! : )


----------



## juls12

sr1856 said:


> two of my longchamps purchased in may and june. LLH in deep red and medium neo in bilberry.



They look great with the bandeaus


----------



## juls12

MahoganyQT said:


> My work bag just got some new friends
> View attachment 3041466



That looks great


----------



## MahoganyQT

sr1856 said:


> nice, your bag is in good company







HesitantShopper said:


> what great friends there!







pbnjam said:


> Too cute! Your hangtag and luggage tag work very well with LC!







cheidel said:


> Snoopy and Woodstock, love it!!!!  I love the Peanuts characters, and they look great on your Planetes!







Glitter_pixie said:


> snoopy! : )







juls12 said:


> That looks great




Thanks! My son and I both love Peanuts so the tags will serve as a little reminder of him when I'm working.


----------



## SmokieDragon

sr1856 said:


> two of my longchamps purchased in may and june. LLH in deep red and medium neo in bilberry.



I love how you've managed to create a wonderful look for both bags! Simply beautiful and refreshing!


----------



## sr1856

cheidel said:


> Both are gorgeous....the charm and scarf on each bag is perfect, and makes it your own style!!!





Glitter_pixie said:


> I luv these and all those scarves!





juls12 said:


> They look great with the bandeaus





SmokieDragon said:


> I love how you've managed to create a wonderful look for both bags! Simply beautiful and refreshing!



for all your lovely comments.  the bag look dressier and gives a lillte oomph to it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MahoganyQT said:


> My work bag just got some new friends
> View attachment 3041466




Love the bag and the adorable tags!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

LuvAllBags said:


> Love the bag and the adorable tags!!




Thank you


----------



## tflowers921




----------



## EGBDF

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3043060



ooh, what did you get?!?


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3043060



O I want to see!


----------



## tflowers921

First up...finally got my 1899 bilberry!!! Now you guys don't have to listen to me decide anymore [emoji23]


----------



## tflowers921

And since I've been wanting some neo, the neo pouch in navy! Happy early birthday to me!!!


----------



## sr1856

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3043088
> 
> 
> And since I've been wanting some neo, the neo pouch in navy! Happy early birthday to me!!!


nice colors and happy early birthday. enjoy.


----------



## tflowers921

sr1856 said:


> nice colors and happy early birthday. enjoy.




Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

tflowers921 said:


> First up...finally got my 1899 bilberry!!! Now you guys don't have to listen to me decide anymore [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043086
> View attachment 3043087



2 gorgeous colors! Happy early birthday to you!


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> First up...finally got my 1899 bilberry!!! Now you guys don't have to listen to me decide anymore [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043086
> View attachment 3043087


The bottom pic almost looks like amethyst with the flash. Congrats on the bilberry. Love this purple.


----------



## tflowers921

EGBDF said:


> 2 gorgeous colors! Happy early birthday to you!







pbnjam said:


> The bottom pic almost looks like amethyst with the flash. Congrats on the bilberry. Love this purple.




Thanks so much! So happy with both of them


----------



## Bigndud

I


----------



## LuvAllBags

tflowers921 said:


> First up...finally got my 1899 bilberry!!! Now you guys don't have to listen to me decide anymore [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043086
> View attachment 3043087




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## hitt

I just got this in the mail today and it is such a dream come true. The leather on this baby is so soft. It came out in 2012 with the Le Pliage Cuir line. 

It has been a good period of time sense I bought something on eBay. I definitely took a chance because the seller posted two photos of the item and none of it included the inner tag. rx4dsoul took a look at it and confirmed its authenticity.

I'd have to admit, I am horrible with dimensions so I was pleasantly surprised to learn that it isn't a super tiny clutch/pouchette. 

I also didn't know there was an additional zipped compartment on the back of it.


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> I just got this in the mail today and it is such a dream come true. The leather on this baby is so soft. It came out in 2012 with the Le Pliage Cuir line.
> 
> It has been a good period of time sense I bought something on eBay. I definitely took a chance because the seller posted two photos of the item and none of it included the inner tag. rx4dsoul took a look at it and confirmed its authenticity.
> 
> I'd have to admit, I am horrible with dimensions so I was pleasantly surprised to learn that it isn't a super tiny clutch/pouchette.
> 
> I also didn't know there was an additional zipped compartment on the back of it.



Very cute!


----------



## seton

hitt said:


> I just got this in the mail today and it is such a dream come true. The leather on this baby is so soft. It came out in 2012 with the Le Pliage Cuir line.
> 
> It has been a good period of time sense I bought something on eBay. I definitely took a chance because the seller posted two photos of the item and none of it included the inner tag. rx4dsoul took a look at it and confirmed its authenticity.
> 
> I'd have to admit, I am horrible with dimensions so I was pleasantly surprised to learn that it isn't a super tiny clutch/pouchette.
> 
> I also didn't know there was an additional zipped compartment on the back of it.




too cute! 


I just got this roseau heritage in brown. dunno when I will be using her so posting it here.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> First up...finally got my 1899 bilberry!!! Now you guys don't have to listen to me decide anymore [emoji23]







tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3043088
> 
> And since I've been wanting some neo, the neo pouch in navy! Happy early birthday to me!!
> 
> Fantastic! That navy Neo will look good in your new 1899 Bilberry! Happy early birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this in the mail today and it is such a dream come true. The leather on this baby is so soft. It came out in 2012 with the Le Pliage Cuir line.
> 
> It has been a good period of time sense I bought something on eBay. I definitely took a chance because the seller posted two photos of the item and none of it included the inner tag. rx4dsoul took a look at it and confirmed its authenticity.
> 
> I'd have to admit, I am horrible with dimensions so I was pleasantly surprised to learn that it isn't a super tiny clutch/pouchette.
> 
> I also didn't know there was an additional zipped compartment on the back of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Really like this.
Click to expand...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> too cute!
> 
> 
> I just got this roseau heritage in brown. dunno when I will be using her so posting it here.




This is such a looker! This bag gives vibes of strength, beauty, and class!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> too cute!
> 
> 
> I just got this roseau heritage in brown. dunno when I will be using her so posting it here.



very classy.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> too cute!
> 
> 
> I just got this roseau heritage in brown. dunno when I will be using her so posting it here.




This looks very pretty and classy! Love this shade of brown too.


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> I just got this in the mail today and it is such a dream come true. The leather on this baby is so soft. It came out in 2012 with the Le Pliage Cuir line.
> 
> It has been a good period of time sense I bought something on eBay. I definitely took a chance because the seller posted two photos of the item and none of it included the inner tag. rx4dsoul took a look at it and confirmed its authenticity.
> 
> I'd have to admit, I am horrible with dimensions so I was pleasantly surprised to learn that it isn't a super tiny clutch/pouchette.
> 
> I also didn't know there was an additional zipped compartment on the back of it.




Nice find! This color is very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Jgermanelo

Two down, and hoping my friend picks up the Eiffel LE on her trip.  Just gotta track down the China and Dubai LE's!  Anyone have a connection?  I'm on a mission =). I really love the idea of having the LE from each of the countries.  Seems like the Eiffel has been around a long time.  Does Longchamp release these countries annually?


----------



## juls12

Jgermanelo said:


> Two down, and hoping my friend picks up the Eiffel LE on her trip.  Just gotta track down the China and Dubai LE's!  Anyone have a connection?  I'm on a mission =). I really love the idea of having the LE from each of the countries.  Seems like the Eiffel has been around a long time.  Does Longchamp release these countries annually?



I think they switch the colours every season so there should be two new ones available for fall soon.


----------



## pbnjam

Jgermanelo said:


> Two down, and hoping my friend picks up the Eiffel LE on her trip.  Just gotta track down the China and Dubai LE's!  Anyone have a connection?  I'm on a mission =). I really love the idea of having the LE from each of the countries.  Seems like the Eiffel has been around a long time.  Does Longchamp release these countries annually?




O Dubai has an LE? I actually know someone who just went there too.


----------



## pbnjam

Jgermanelo said:


> Two down, and hoping my friend picks up the Eiffel LE on her trip.  Just gotta track down the China and Dubai LE's!  Anyone have a connection?  I'm on a mission =). I really love the idea of having the LE from each of the countries.  Seems like the Eiffel has been around a long time.  Does Longchamp release these countries annually?




Love your LEs btw! And twins on the SoL!


----------



## mermaid.braid

hitt said:


> I just got this in the mail today and it is such a dream come true. The leather on this baby is so soft. It came out in 2012 with the Le Pliage Cuir line.
> 
> It has been a good period of time sense I bought something on eBay. I definitely took a chance because the seller posted two photos of the item and none of it included the inner tag. rx4dsoul took a look at it and confirmed its authenticity.
> 
> I'd have to admit, I am horrible with dimensions so I was pleasantly surprised to learn that it isn't a super tiny clutch/pouchette.
> 
> I also didn't know there was an additional zipped compartment on the back of it.



Wow, great find!



seton said:


> too cute!
> 
> 
> I just got this roseau heritage in brown. dunno when I will be using her so posting it here.



Nice, you took the plunge on a Roseau! It looks so elegant


----------



## sr1856

Jgermanelo said:


> Two down, and hoping my friend picks up the Eiffel LE on her trip.  Just gotta track down the China and Dubai LE's!  Anyone have a connection?  I'm on a mission =). I really love the idea of having the LE from each of the countries.  Seems like the Eiffel has been around a long time.  Does Longchamp release these countries annually?


nice collection. hope you get the two as well.


----------



## herfyjo

Here is my new Neo in Bloomingdale's exclusive blue that I just received.  It was on sale and I couldn't resist.  I can't figure out how to describe this color.  Depending on how you look at it, the bag can seem royal blue, electric neon blue or even a purplish blue.  I love it.  I think Neos are my favorite line from LC.


----------



## tflowers921

herfyjo said:


> Here is my new Neo in Bloomingdale's exclusive blue that I just received.  It was on sale and I couldn't resist.  I can't figure out how to describe this color.  Depending on how you look at it, the bag can seem royal blue, electric neon blue or even a purplish blue.  I love it.  I think Neos are my favorite line from LC.




I e always loved this color, congrats!


----------



## seton

Thank you all for the Roseau love. 




Jgermanelo said:


> Two down, and hoping my friend picks up the Eiffel LE on her trip.  Just gotta track down the China and Dubai LE's!  Anyone have a connection?  I'm on a mission =). I really love the idea of having the LE from each of the countries.  Seems like the Eiffel has been around a long time.  Does Longchamp release these countries annually?



Good luck, o great LC hunter! 





mermaid.braid said:


> Nice, you took the plunge on a Roseau! It looks so elegant



Ah, you remembered.  I had a hard time deciding on color. 
I looked for a Coral R Croco SLG and it's not avail in the USA.




herfyjo said:


> Here is my new Neo in Bloomingdale's exclusive blue that I just received.  It was on sale and I couldn't resist.  I can't figure out how to describe this color.  Depending on how you look at it, the bag can seem royal blue, electric neon blue or even a purplish blue.  I love it.  I think Neos are my favorite line from LC.



Outstanding, H! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jgermanelo said:


> Just gotta track down the China and Dubai LE's!



Didn't realise Dubai also has an LE LP. My hubby suggested that we visit but I was not keen on the idea then. Will have to reconsider now


----------



## thedseer

herfyjo said:


> Here is my new Neo in Bloomingdale's exclusive blue that I just received.  It was on sale and I couldn't resist.  I can't figure out how to describe this color.  Depending on how you look at it, the bag can seem royal blue, electric neon blue or even a purplish blue.  I love it.  I think Neos are my favorite line from LC.



Love it! I missed this online so going to try to track it down at stores, fingers crossed!


----------



## goldfish19

hitt said:


> I just got this in the mail today and it is such a dream come true. The leather on this baby is so soft. It came out in 2012 with the Le Pliage Cuir line.
> 
> It has been a good period of time sense I bought something on eBay. I definitely took a chance because the seller posted two photos of the item and none of it included the inner tag. rx4dsoul took a look at it and confirmed its authenticity.
> 
> I'd have to admit, I am horrible with dimensions so I was pleasantly surprised to learn that it isn't a super tiny clutch/pouchette.
> 
> I also didn't know there was an additional zipped compartment on the back of it.




Sooooo jealous!!!! I wonder how many seasons they made this style... How big is it? Would you mind posting a size comparison (with the small Le pliage cuir)?

You get the best deals in cuirs! Love this color. I wish they would make a light blue next season. And the leather from the first season is super soft and smooth-- very sensitive  but I love it.


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> I just got this in the mail today and it is such a dream come true. The leather on this baby is so soft. It came out in 2012 with the Le Pliage Cuir line.
> 
> It has been a good period of time sense I bought something on eBay. I definitely took a chance because the seller posted two photos of the item and none of it included the inner tag. rx4dsoul took a look at it and confirmed its authenticity.
> 
> I'd have to admit, I am horrible with dimensions so I was pleasantly surprised to learn that it isn't a super tiny clutch/pouchette.
> 
> I also didn't know there was an additional zipped compartment on the back of it.


Congrats on a great find!!  Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

herfyjo said:


> Here is my new Neo in Bloomingdale's exclusive blue that I just received.  It was on sale and I couldn't resist.  I can't figure out how to describe this color.  Depending on how you look at it, the bag can seem royal blue, electric neon blue or even a purplish blue.  I love it.  I think Neos are my favorite line from LC.


Very pretty, and a gorgeous color!


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> too cute!
> 
> 
> I just got this roseau heritage in brown. dunno when I will be using her so posting it here.




Beautiful bag seton, love the color!!! Enjoy!


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> Thank you all for the Roseau love.
> Ah, you remembered.  I had a hard time deciding on color.
> I looked for a Coral R Croco SLG and it's not avail in the USA.



Bummer! I just got the matching Coral Roseau Croco card case/coin purse thing; I can't wait for DH to bring it home. I think it's the same model that you have in Hydrangea: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28729131&postcount=2788
How do you like it, function-wise? I normally spend more time thinking over purchases but it was on sale and I couldn't resist 
Btw I learned the new colors for Roseau Croco include Powder & Opera.


----------



## pbnjam

herfyjo said:


> Here is my new Neo in Bloomingdale's exclusive blue that I just received.  It was on sale and I couldn't resist.  I can't figure out how to describe this color.  Depending on how you look at it, the bag can seem royal blue, electric neon blue or even a purplish blue.  I love it.  I think Neos are my favorite line from LC.



This blue is very pretty! Wish they made this is the small size. I love this color so I got the pouch.


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> tflowers921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043088
> 
> And since I've been wanting some neo, the neo pouch in navy! Happy early birthday to me!!
> 
> Fantastic! That navy Neo will look good in your new 1899 Bilberry! Happy early birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Really like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you GP!!! They really are a great match, the neo really pulls out the blue in the bilberry [emoji171][emoji170][emoji171]
Click to expand...


----------



## hitt

goldfish19 said:


> Sooooo jealous!!!! I wonder how many seasons they made this style... How big is it? Would you mind posting a size comparison (with the small Le pliage cuir)?
> 
> You get the best deals in cuirs! Love this color. I wish they would make a light blue next season. And the leather from the first season is super soft and smooth-- very sensitive  but I love it.


Follow up photos and more. It is about 12.00-12.5 inches across. Comparison shot with the small and medium LPC. I can easily fit my tablet in in it with a lot of room to spare. There is also three little compartments like the LPC bags.


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> Bummer! I just got the matching Coral Roseau Croco card case/coin purse thing; I can't wait for DH to bring it home. I think it's the same model that you have in Hydrangea: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28729131&postcount=2788
> How do you like it, function-wise? I normally spend more time thinking over purchases but it was on sale and I couldn't resist
> Btw I learned the new colors for Roseau Croco include Powder & Opera.



I find it very easy to use.       It is similar format as lv empteinte cles and mulberry french purse but at twenty percent of price


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> [
> Thank you GP!!! They really are a great match, the neo really pulls out the blue in the bilberry [emoji171][emoji170][emoji171]



Your green pouch would look wonderful since green and purple are complimentary on the color wheel 

Thx for kind words


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> Your green pouch would look wonderful since green and purple are complimentary on the color wheel
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for kind words






Seton you're brilliant, this is the perfect pop! Thx for the advice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> too cute!
> 
> 
> I just got this roseau heritage in brown. dunno when I will be using her so posting it here.




Beautiful color. I love rich browns.


----------



## LuvAllBags

herfyjo said:


> Here is my new Neo in Bloomingdale's exclusive blue that I just received.  It was on sale and I couldn't resist.  I can't figure out how to describe this color.  Depending on how you look at it, the bag can seem royal blue, electric neon blue or even a purplish blue.  I love it.  I think Neos are my favorite line from LC.




This is an incredibly stunning color! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3044453
> 
> Seton you're brilliant, this is the perfect pop! Thx for the advice!



Very nice! love the rainbow of color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

herfyjo said:


> Here is my new Neo in Bloomingdale's exclusive blue that I just received.  It was on sale and I couldn't resist.  I can't figure out how to describe this color.  Depending on how you look at it, the bag can seem royal blue, electric neon blue or even a purplish blue.  I love it.  I think Neos are my favorite line from LC.



what a great blue no matter what it's name is lol


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> I find it very easy to use.       It is similar format as lv empteinte cles and mulberry french purse but at twenty percent of price



Great to know, thanks!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

herfyjo said:


> Here is my new Neo in Bloomingdale's exclusive blue that I just received.  It was on sale and I couldn't resist.  I can't figure out how to describe this color.  Depending on how you look at it, the bag can seem royal blue, electric neon blue or even a purplish blue.  I love it.  I think Neos are my favorite line from LC.



I think that's true of almost all the Neos...they glow! So pretty! We our bag twins!



Jgermanelo said:


> Two down, and hoping my friend picks up the Eiffel LE on her trip.  Just gotta track down the China and Dubai LE's!  Anyone have a connection?  I'm on a mission =). I really love the idea of having the LE from each of the countries.  Seems like the Eiffel has been around a long time.  Does Longchamp release these countries annually?



Lucky you! Very pretty. Good luck in your search.





tflowers921 said:


> Seton you're brilliant, this is the perfect pop! Thx for the advice!



Wow! This is like a rainbow of Skittles!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> that's true of almost all the Neos...they glow! So pretty!



You are so right with the "glow" factor. I am such a Neo fan now.


----------



## Jgermanelo

SmokieDragon said:


> Didn't realise Dubai also has an LE LP. My hubby suggested that we visit but I was not keen on the idea then. Will have to reconsider now




Yes!  Dubai!  When I called the Rockefeller boutique, I asked the salesperson which other countries had the LE's and she mentioned China and Dubai.  I wish they could ship Internationally, so bummed!


----------



## Jgermanelo

Ah, I see!  Thank you, this is good to know!  I'll keep my eyes open for the new Fall colors!


----------



## goldfish19

hitt said:


> Follow up photos and more. It is about 12.00-12.5 inches across. Comparison shot with the small and medium LPC. I can easily fit my tablet in in it with a lot of room to spare. There is also three little compartments like the LPC bags.




Wow it's huge! Great find! I want one too!


----------



## goldfish19

And also a great deal! I love the leather they used the first season it came out. I wish they would make the cuirs in the same leather again. And in this lovely shade of blue! Been waiting for too long (cry)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Woohoo! Partial order from whatshebuys.com sale arrived. Small Cuir in Cherry Red. It is a blue based red and deeper in tone than it looks in this pic. Here it looks structured as I had my purse organiser within. &#128152; at first sight!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! Partial order from whatshebuys.com sale arrived. Small Cuir in Cherry Red. It is a blue based red and deeper in tone than it looks in this pic. Here it looks structured as I had my purse organiser within. &#128152; at first sight!



Beautiful!!  and good deal since this color isn't a part of the LC sale of S/S '15. How is the strap length?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! Partial order from whatshebuys.com sale arrived. Small Cuir in Cherry Red. It is a blue based red and deeper in tone than it looks in this pic. Here it looks structured as I had my purse organiser within. &#128152; at first sight!




Congrats to my bag twin! Isn't the color divine?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Congrats to my bag twin! Isn't the color divine?



thank you and yay to being bag twins! works great for me as a small pop of color. &#128518;


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! Partial order from whatshebuys.com sale arrived. Small Cuir in Cherry Red. It is a blue based red and deeper in tone than it looks in this pic. Here it looks structured as I had my purse organiser within. &#128152; at first sight!



Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! It was a tough choice between the blue and this.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! Partial order from whatshebuys.com sale arrived. Small Cuir in Cherry Red. It is a blue based red and deeper in tone than it looks in this pic. Here it looks structured as I had my purse organiser within. &#128152; at first sight!



Lovely!!! After liking the bag for so long, it's here! 

Yes, definitely need a purse organiser or the bag doesn't have the right shape and with the right organiser, the Cuir is truly gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It was a tough choice between the blue and this.



When I bought the blue, I had the impression it would be a seasonal colour and now my SA tells me most likely it will become a permanent colour and the fact that it's not a sale item on the LC website seems to suggest so too. Can get the blue too one day in the future


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, definitely need a purse organiser or the bag doesn't have the right shape and with the right organiser, the Cuir is truly gorgeous!



With the purse organiser, it is so much more easier to retrieve things but I do like how slouchy the whole bag becomes without the organiser. Guess the size matters to. If I had the medium, it might be harder without an organiser.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> When I bought the blue, I had the impression it would be a seasonal colour and now my SA tells me most likely it will become a permanent colour and the fact that it's not a sale item on the LC website seems to suggest so too. Can get the blue too one day in the future



I noticed too that the blue had been carried forward so I still have a chance to get it.... but I do have a number of blue bags. hmmm....


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> I noticed too that the blue had been carried forward so I still have a chance to get it.... but I do have a number of blue bags. hmmm....


 
And pebble, Arizona, ice blue, and Malabar to choose from. LC does not make this easy! Btw twins on small Cherry LP cuir! Such a pretty color that you can't go wrong with. And you can test out the size to see if u would like it in neo.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> And pebble, Arizona, ice blue, and Malabar to choose from. LC does not make this easy! Btw twins on small Cherry LP cuir! Such a pretty color that you can't go wrong with. And you can test out the size to see if u would like it in neo.



Exactly! I am boggled just by the variety of colors for Autumn. Very tempted by Malarbar Pink and Pebble too. Yay to bag twins. It truly is a very nice color, I realised blue toned reds work best for me. Bingo on comparing the sizes! I do like both sizes and feel they serve different purposes, like what you have shared. Now, that adds on more choices, which can be both great and tough to decide at the same time. &#128562;


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> .... but I do have a number of blue bags. hmmm....



That's what I thought too when I first saw the Blue Cuir in January this year. However, 3 months later, still couldn't get it out of my mind and I realised it's meant to be, LOL! Anyway, no 2 blue bags are ever the same


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> That's what I thought too when I first saw the Blue Cuir in January this year. However, 3 months later, still couldn't get it out of my mind and I realised it's meant to be, LOL! Anyway, no 2 blue bags are ever the same



LOL! That is surely a sign for you to own it. Very true though that no two blue bags are ever the same.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Beautiful! good deal since this color isn't a part of the LC sale of S/S '15. How is the strap length?



Thank you and I am really happy with the promo price. &#128103; I can carry it both on one shoulder and crossbody, slightly higher when its crossbody (than what I will have preferred) but for this perfect red/size/price, I'll gladly live with it. &#128521;


----------



## WestingerMom

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! Partial order from whatshebuys.com sale arrived. Small Cuir in Cherry Red. It is a blue based red and deeper in tone than it looks in this pic. Here it looks structured as I had my purse organiser within. &#128152; at first sight!


Wow!  That looks amazing!  Hard to believe with all the bags I have, I don't have a red....this might have to go on the wishlist!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! Partial order from whatshebuys.com sale arrived. Small Cuir in Cherry Red. It is a blue based red and deeper in tone than it looks in this pic. Here it looks structured as I had my purse organiser within. &#128152; at first sight!


Beautiful, and very pretty!!!  I have the Cuir on my wish list in cherry or blue, would prob get the most wear from cherry.  Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WestingerMom said:


> Wow!  That looks amazing!  Hard to believe with all the bags I have, I don't have a red....this might have to go on the wishlist!



It is my perfect red. You need one!



cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and very pretty!!!  I have the Cuir on my wish list in cherry or blue, would prob get the most wear from cherry.



Do get it then we can be bag twins! It really is pretty and I like how muted it is.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is my perfect red. You need one!
> 
> 
> 
> Do get it then we can be bag twins! It really is pretty and I like how muted it is.


Ok, waiting for a sale!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Ok, waiting for a sale!!!!



Just checked. Cherry carried over to autumn so yes, it will definitely be on sale at a good price. Now, for you to nail down the size.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here is my Le Foulonne "Crossbody Bag" (style no: 1082) which I picked up during the LC sale 2 weeks ago. To me, it's a shoulder bag - not sure why it's called Crossbody since the strap is short and also when the smaller version is called a Hobo Bag.

It's really soft and light and very comfortable compared to other hobo bags I tried  recently. It has a surprisingly large zipped compartment on the inside of the bag. Really didn't expect that since the bag is a zip top. The short strap is also detachable but I doubt I will use another strap with it since the length of the bag is great as a shoulder bag and may be too long if used with a longer strap. I'm 5'1" so the strap can't get much longer


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Here is my Le Foulonne "Crossbody Bag" (style no: 1082) which I picked up during the LC sale 2 weeks ago. To me, it's a shoulder bag - not sure why it's called Crossbody since the strap is short and also when the smaller version is called a Hobo Bag.
> 
> It's really soft and light and very comfortable compared to other hobo bags I tried  recently. It has a surprisingly large zipped compartment on the inside of the bag. Really didn't expect that since the bag is a zip top. The short strap is also detachable but I doubt I will use another strap with it since the length of the bag is great as a shoulder bag and may be too long if used with a longer strap. I'm 5'1" so the strap can't get much longer



Looks great! Someday I want a new foulonne but I really need to go somewhere and try them on in person. This looks bigger than I expected. I can imagine the leather feels so nice!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Here is my Le Foulonne "Crossbody Bag" (style no: 1082) which I picked up during the LC sale 2 weeks ago. To me, it's a shoulder bag - not sure why it's called Crossbody since the strap is short and also when the smaller version is called a Hobo Bag.
> 
> It's really soft and light and very comfortable compared to other hobo bags I tried  recently. It has a surprisingly large zipped compartment on the inside of the bag. Really didn't expect that since the bag is a zip top. The short strap is also detachable but I doubt I will use another strap with it since the length of the bag is great as a shoulder bag and may be too long if used with a longer strap. I'm 5'1" so the strap can't get much longer


Very pretty, lovely bag.  Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Here is my Le Foulonne "Crossbody Bag" (style no: 1082) which I picked up during the LC sale 2 weeks ago. To me, it's a shoulder bag - not sure why it's called Crossbody since the strap is short and also when the smaller version is called a Hobo Bag.
> 
> It's really soft and light and very comfortable compared to other hobo bags I tried  recently. It has a surprisingly large zipped compartment on the inside of the bag. Really didn't expect that since the bag is a zip top. The short strap is also detachable but I doubt I will use another strap with it since the length of the bag is great as a shoulder bag and may be too long if used with a longer strap. I'm 5'1" so the strap can't get much longer


 
It looks great on you! The leather looks wonderful too. Just gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## HeatherL

I got my first Longchamp the beginning of June and ordered online.  I went with the LLH new navy but it turned out to be too big for my daily needs and it has now become my work bag.  After owning this for a week, I soon discovered the infatuation with this brand, hence the MLH in gunmetal for my daily use [emoji3].  I also have a pending order for a SSH in mint and really hoping it doesn't get cancelled because it is showing up as out of stock now.


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3047651
> 
> 
> I got my first Longchamp the beginning of June and ordered online.  I went with the LLH new navy but it turned out to be too big for my daily needs and it has now become my work bag.  After owning this for a week, I soon discovered the infatuation with this brand, hence the MLH in gunmetal for my daily use [emoji3].  I also have a pending order for a SSH in mint and really hoping it doesn't get cancelled because it is showing up as out of stock now.



Very nice! i see your Peanuts hang/luggage tags ! Mint is great i own one in a LH version!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> Here is my Le Foulonne "Crossbody Bag" (style no: 1082) which I picked up during the LC sale 2 weeks ago. To me, it's a shoulder bag - not sure why it's called Crossbody since the strap is short and also when the smaller version is called a Hobo Bag.
> 
> It's really soft and light and very comfortable compared to other hobo bags I tried  recently. It has a surprisingly large zipped compartment on the inside of the bag. Really didn't expect that since the bag is a zip top. The short strap is also detachable but I doubt I will use another strap with it since the length of the bag is great as a shoulder bag and may be too long if used with a longer strap. I'm 5'1" so the strap can't get much longer



nice looks quite soft!


----------



## EGBDF

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3047651
> 
> 
> I got my first Longchamp the beginning of June and ordered online.  I went with the LLH new navy but it turned out to be too big for my daily needs and it has now become my work bag.  After owning this for a week, I soon discovered the infatuation with this brand, hence the MLH in gunmetal for my daily use [emoji3].  I also have a pending order for a SSH in mint and really hoping it doesn't get cancelled because it is showing up as out of stock now.



Those are great colors! It really is hard to stick with one or 2, with all the colors available and the different sizes. LC leather bags are wonderful too.


----------



## HeatherL

EGBDF said:


> Those are great colors! It really is hard to stick with one or 2, with all the colors available and the different sizes. LC leather bags are wonderful too.




Thanks, I love these colors too!  Yes, these bags are really like potato chips, can't just have one!  I actually wanted the MLH in bilberry but Nordstrom was sold out.  Gunmetal was my second choice and of course I NEEDED to have it that day, so gunmetal came home with me [emoji2]
I also have a blue coin purse as well.  Hopefully I get the mint and hopefully I will stop for at least a while.  So many sizes, style and so many colors, ugh[emoji2]


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! Partial order from whatshebuys.com sale arrived. Small Cuir in Cherry Red. It is a blue based red and deeper in tone than it looks in this pic. Here it looks structured as I had my purse organiser within. [emoji180] at first sight!




How much was it? I saw someone carrying the same yesterday and thought it was the perfect red!


----------



## jess236

My large Le Pliage bag in black with the coin purse...I couldn't resist, it was so cute.


----------



## tflowers921

jess236 said:


> My large Le Pliage bag in black with the coin purse...I couldn't resist, it was so cute.




Black is still on my list! The coin purse is adorable


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> Here is my Le Foulonne "Crossbody Bag" (style no: 1082) which I picked up during the LC sale 2 weeks ago. To me, it's a shoulder bag - not sure why it's called Crossbody since the strap is short and also when the smaller version is called a Hobo Bag.
> 
> It's really soft and light and very comfortable compared to other hobo bags I tried  recently. It has a surprisingly large zipped compartment on the inside of the bag. Really didn't expect that since the bag is a zip top. The short strap is also detachable but I doubt I will use another strap with it since the length of the bag is great as a shoulder bag and may be too long if used with a longer strap. I'm 5'1" so the strap can't get much longer



Absolutely gorgeous! 

I have the smaller version in beige and it's divine.

I agree, yours is a Hobo bag style and no way a crossbody.
:giggles:


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HeatherL said:


> I got my first Longchamp the beginning of June and ordered online.  I went with the LLH new navy but it turned out to be too big for my daily needs and it has now become my work bag.  After owning this for a week, I soon discovered the infatuation with this brand, hence the MLH in gunmetal for my daily use [emoji3].  I also have a pending order for a SSH in mint and really hoping it doesn't get cancelled because it is showing up as out of stock now.



These are great colors. I really hope you're able to get the Mint/Menthe because it's so pretty! If not, the new Iced Blue is available in various sizes.



jess236 said:


> My large Le Pliage bag in black with the coin purse...I couldn't resist, it was so cute.



That's a great combo!


----------



## HeatherL

Glitter_pixie said:


> These are great colors. I really hope you're able to get the Mint/Menthe because it's so pretty! If not, the new Iced Blue is available in various sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great combo!




Thank and I really hope it doesn't get cancelled, fingers crossed!  I did see a pic in one of the Longchamp threads, and the iced blue looks beautiful.  I am also liking the maroonish color as well.  I need to stop!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

HeatherL said:


> Yes, these bags are really like potato chips, can't just have one!



I couldn't agree with you more about the potato chips analogy, haha! Truly appropriate :giggles:


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Looks great! Someday I want a new foulonne but I really need to go somewhere and try them on in person. This looks bigger than I expected. I can imagine the leather feels so nice!



Thanks so much! They have a smaller one, style no 1098. This Le Foulonne range has so many lovely and different styles! I just wish I could find a place which has the full range of bags. That would be wonderful! Hope you get a chance to try them all 



cheidel said:


> Very pretty, lovely bag.  Congrats!





pbnjam said:


> It looks great on you! The leather looks wonderful too. Just gorgeous! Congrats.





HesitantShopper said:


> nice looks quite soft!



Thanks so much for the Foulonne love, ladies! 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> I have the smaller version in beige and it's divine.
> 
> I agree, yours is a Hobo bag style and no way a crossbody.
> :giggles:



Thanks so much! I'm sure it's beautiful in beige! I just don't trust myself with beige bags, LOL! Hehe, re the Crossbody - still can't believe the name :lolots:


----------



## SmokieDragon

jess236 said:


> the coin purse...I couldn't resist, it was so cute.



Exactly how I felt when I bought my black coin purse last month


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> How much was it? I saw someone carrying the same yesterday and thought it was the perfect red!



It was 40% off at whatshebuys.com 
I will be biased and agree that it is the perfect red. To me, that is as orange based reds don't work that well with my skin tone. I can only have the latter in very small pieces, although I love all reds!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Here is my Le Foulonne "Crossbody Bag" (style no: 1082):



Woohoo! That's a gorgeous bag and it looks very spacious within. Graet buy! The bag looks very good on you. Just right in terms of proportion and yay to a light bag anytime!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> I got my first Longchamp the beginning of June and ordered online.



Welcome to the club! great color choices for your first two sizes too. I have the navy and it truly is beautiful. Had been eyeing gunmetal forever but yet to pull the trigger. Hope you get your Mint, you will fall in love with the short handles too. Wishing for more to add onto your collection.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jess236 said:


> My large Le Pliage bag in black with the coin purse...I couldn't resist, it was so cute.



That coin purse is so adorable! Love it with the black LP!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> I need to stop!!



You won't be able to. I fell in love with LC almost two years ago? and told myself to stop at two but I just can't. Okay, I have zero willpower when it comes to LC. LOL! Eyeing Ice Blue too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! They have a smaller one, style no 1098.



I will love to see and try on the smaller style. Had always loved the soft leather of the Foulonne line.


----------



## HeatherL

frenziedhandbag said:


> Welcome to the club! great color choices for your first two sizes too. I have the navy and it truly is beautiful. Had been eyeing gunmetal forever but yet to pull the trigger. Hope you get your Mint, you will fall in love with the short handles too. Wishing for more to add onto your collection.




Thanks!  I love the navy & the gunmetal as well, but I must admit that there are far too many colors which does make the final decision difficult (but in a good way).  

I think gunmetal is such a great neutral and a must have for any collection.  I think you should go for it [emoji3]
The mint was canceled....  I ended up doing a re-order for the blue as its on sale with an extra 15% off.  I have the blue coin purse so I do know that I like the color.  That will be three (within a month - ugh) and I'm already wanting the MSH in bilberry and a Neo as well.... I do plan on stopping here for a bit anyway.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> Thanks!  I love the navy & the gunmetal as well, but I must admit that there are far too many colors which does make the final decision difficult (but in a good way).
> 
> I think gunmetal is such a great neutral and a must have for any collection.  I think you should go for it [emoji3]
> The mint was canceled....  I ended up doing a re-order for the blue as its on sale with an extra 15% off.  I have the blue coin purse so I do know that I like the color.  That will be three (within a month - ugh) and I'm already wanting the MSH in bilberry and a Neo as well.... I do plan on stopping here for a bit anyway.



Oh yes, LC doesn't make it easier for us with the variety of colors but I agree it makes us ponder over our purchases which is always a good thing. The blue is very pretty, a good choice for a SH. You will love the bilberry! It's my favourite LC color and I totally second a Neo! I have one in Navy and another in Bilberry on the way. Very easy to carry with the crossbody strap.


----------



## HeatherL

frenziedhandbag said:


> You won't be able to. I fell in love with LC almost two years ago? and told myself to stop at two but I just can't. Okay, I have zero willpower when it comes to LC. LOL! Eyeing Ice Blue too.




I totally understand the ZERO will power!  This will be three in one month.  I really hope having one in the three main sizes (of this style) will allow me to hold off for a bit at least.... Keeping fingers crossed here - LOL!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! That's a gorgeous bag and it looks very spacious within. Graet buy! The bag looks very good on you. Just right in terms of proportion and yay to a light bag anytime!
> 
> I will love to see and try on the  smaller style. Had always loved the soft leather of the Foulonne  line.



Thanks so much for your lovely comments! If I remember correctly, they might have the small style in Ion...


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> It was 40% off at whatshebuys.com
> 
> I will be biased and agree that it is the perfect red. To me, that is as orange based reds don't work that well with my skin tone. I can only have the latter in very small pieces, although I love all reds!




Oh wow, such a bargain! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

jess236 said:


> My large Le Pliage bag in black with the coin purse...I couldn't resist, it was so cute.



so cute!


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> It was 40% off at whatshebuys.com
> I will be biased and agree that it is the perfect red. To me, that is as orange based reds don't work that well with my skin tone. I can only have the latter in very small pieces, although I love all reds!



I'm now hunting for the cherry in medium or small (because of your post). I thought it wouldn't be included in the sale as it will be part of fall/winter 2015. So disappointed! Was the blue included in the sale as well?


----------



## pbnjam

goldfish19 said:


> I'm now hunting for the cherry in medium or small (because of your post). I thought it wouldn't be included in the sale as it will be part of fall/winter 2015. So disappointed! Was the blue included in the sale as well?



The blue was also on sale at whatshebuys. They gave 40 percent off on any Longchamp style a few weeks ago. But the cherry and blue was not part of the regular Longchamp semiannual sale.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> I'm now hunting for the cherry in medium or small (because of your post). I thought it wouldn't be included in the sale as it will be part of fall/winter 2015. So disappointed! Was the blue included in the sale as well?



Yes, the blue was included in the sale but the good thing is that both colors are going to be carried forward to Autumn so you still have time to get them at discounted prices. Do you already have the medium size? I am thinking of getting the medium for my next Cuir.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> I totally understand the ZERO will power!  This will be three in one month.  I really hope having one in the three main sizes (of this style) will allow me to hold off for a bit at least.... Keeping fingers crossed here - LOL!



That was how I intitially thought too. Just one of each size, and perhaps a little from each line.... and then I started exploring more... loving the brand more and finally I am devoted for good. LOL! not that I mind.


----------



## HeatherL

frenziedhandbag said:


> That was how I intitially thought too. Just one of each size, and perhaps a little from each line.... and then I started exploring more... loving the brand more and finally I am devoted for good. LOL! not that I mind.




Oh, I've been eyeing many of the different lines....  I have a few in mind too [emoji2].  I have another bag from a different brand (ordered last week at 40% off), arriving tomorrow.  I am on a ban.  I am on a ban.  - LOL!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> Oh, I've been eyeing many of the different lines....  I have a few in mind too [emoji2].  I have another bag from a different brand (ordered last week at 40% off), arriving tomorrow.  I am on a ban.  I am on a ban.  - LOL!



LOL! I always join some of the ladies here on ban island but somehow I also almost always stop sipping my cocktails, quit munching on my nachos... swim out to LC temptation island and swim back to ban island with another bag. See? zero willpower. hahahah! 

Pssst... the Cuir line is droolworthy, the Foulonne line is awesome and the Neo line is so practical and versatile that it is hard to stay away. &#128517;


----------



## Esquared72

So one of my sale goodies arrived today...my mini in Indigo. Love this blue! And my first made in Tunisia LP. 

That said, not sure where my other two items are. Received one shipping confirmation email from Longchamp with one tracking number, indicating all three items should be in the shipment. But opened the box to find only one bag. Have a message in to Customer Service to see what's up with my other two items!
View attachment 3050143


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> So one of my sale goodies arrived today...my mini in Indigo. Love this blue! And my first made in Tunisia LP.
> 
> That said, not sure where my other two items are. Received one shipping confirmation email from Longchamp with one tracking number, indicating all three items should be in the shipment. But opened the box to find only one bag. Have a message in to Customer Service to see what's up with my other two items!
> View attachment 3050143



That's such a gorgeous blue-I don't know why I passed this one up.

Your other items are probably coming from another boutiquedo the items you didn't get yet have a faint line through them on the packing slip?


----------



## thedseer

eehlers said:


> So one of my sale goodies arrived today...my mini in Indigo. Love this blue! And my first made in Tunisia LP.
> 
> That said, not sure where my other two items are. Received one shipping confirmation email from Longchamp with one tracking number, indicating all three items should be in the shipment. But opened the box to find only one bag. Have a message in to Customer Service to see what's up with my other two items!
> View attachment 3050143



Beautiful! Love this blue.


----------



## HeatherL

frenziedhandbag said:


> LOL! I always join some of the ladies here on ban island but somehow I also almost always stop sipping my cocktails, quit munching on my nachos... swim out to LC temptation island and swim back to ban island with another bag. See? zero willpower. hahahah!
> 
> Pssst... the Cuir line is droolworthy, the Foulonne line is awesome and the Neo line is so practical and versatile that it is hard to stay away. [emoji28]





Lol!!!
I am eyeing the Cuir and Neo.  Is the Cuir leather as soft as it looks?  I've never seen one IRL.  UGH - I shouldn't be asking.  I'm sipping and munching on BAN island...


----------



## HeatherL

eehlers said:


> So one of my sale goodies arrived today...my mini in Indigo. Love this blue! And my first made in Tunisia LP.
> 
> That said, not sure where my other two items are. Received one shipping confirmation email from Longchamp with one tracking number, indicating all three items should be in the shipment. But opened the box to find only one bag. Have a message in to Customer Service to see what's up with my other two items!
> View attachment 3050143




I love this blue!!  So pretty!  I wish this was available when I ordered.  I got the color Blue, which is the same as my adorable coin purse.  I know I'll like it, but I love how deep this color looks!  Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> So one of my sale goodies arrived today...my mini in Indigo. Love this blue! And my first made in Tunisia LP.



Beautiful and hope you get your items soon. I am also awaiting a backordered item from WSB, so much so that my second order from them had already shipped and yet no news of the backordered item yet. Shall ask them about it too.


----------



## herfyjo

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful and hope you get your items soon. I am also awaiting a backordered item from WSB, so much so that my second order from them had already shipped and yet no news of the backordered item yet. Shall ask them about it too.



I suggest calling them.  I had been waiting for the expandable tote that was on backorder.  When I called they said they had no clue on a date...maybe never.  So I cancelled the order and bought it at Nordstrom instead.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> I am eyeing the Cuir and Neo.  Is the Cuir leather as soft as it looks? UGH - I shouldn't be asking.  I'm sipping and munching on BAN island...



Ask away! Then you will be all prepared when a sale strikes. The Cuir leather is really soft, it is foldable though I personally store it flat. I know the downside of not being able to feel and see one irl.

Now, I have a small Cuir and it already stores a lot imo, due to the softness of the leather. It doesn't look bulky either with all that I have inside. That said, I do intend to consider a medium Cuir for my next one as I won't be able to squeeze in anything else extra whereas I foresee I can have a scarf or light cardigan within. Oh, and the leather is so light that once you have one, you will tend to compare other brands with it. Even when the leather is soft and light, it is at the same time sturdy. I don't know how LC does it but my mum overloads her small Mocha Cuir with water, jacket etc and carrying it daily and she is very pleased with it. She is 64 this year. Have a look inside the "what's in your LC" thread. So useful when I was deliberating on the size. 

For the Neo though, I initially thought that the medium will be too big but it turned out I purchased the medium instead of the small. Reason being I can have my water and scarf/light cardigan inside and still have room left over. I also intend to bring this bag for travelling hence it makes sense to have more space. The small, however, is really adorable and if I were to not carry much or just out to dinner, the space within a small is more than sufficient. I do really like both sizes and feel they serve different purposes. One thing to consider though is the strap, as it is non adjustable. If it is too long for you, there is still the option of shortening it with a leather shop or cobbler though, as I had learnt from the ladies here. Hope this helps and I strongly urge you to get one of each. &#128521;&#128513;


----------



## thedseer

HeatherL said:


> I love this blue!!  So pretty!  I wish this was available when I ordered.  I got the color Blue, which is the same as my adorable coin purse.  I know I'll like it, but I love how deep this color looks!  Enjoy!



Indigo should be the same as the blue you got...probably just different lighting?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

herfyjo said:


> I suggest calling them.  I had been waiting for the expandable tote that was on backorder.  When I called they said they had no clue on a date...maybe never.  So I cancelled the order and bought it at Nordstrom instead.



Never? Oh dear, what a pity. All right, I will give them a call and probably cancel it then since it had been about 3 weeks but no updates yet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## herfyjo

frenziedhandbag said:


> Never? Oh dear, what a pity. All right, I will give them a call and probably cancel it then since it had been about 3 weeks but no updates yet. Thanks for sharing.



I appreciated the lady's honesty with me at WSB.  Had I waited, I would have missed out on the next best price.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

herfyjo said:


> I appreciated the lady's honesty with me at WSB.  Had I waited, I would have missed out on the next best price.



Glad you managed to get one at a better price. Happy for you! Looking forward to hear your thoughts when you get it. I just read through all reviews of it on Nordies yesterday. &#128513;


----------



## HeatherL

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ask away! Then you will be all prepared when a sale strikes. The Cuir leather is really soft, it is foldable though I personally store it flat. I know the downside of not being able to feel and see one irl.
> 
> Now, I have a small Cuir and it already stores a lot imo, due to the softness of the leather. It doesn't look bulky either with all that I have inside. That said, I do intend to consider a medium Cuir for my next one as I won't be able to squeeze in anything else extra whereas I foresee I can have a scarf or light cardigan within. Oh, and the leather is so light that once you have one, you will tend to compare other brands with it. Even when the leather is soft and light, it is at the same time sturdy. I don't know how LC does it but my mum overloads her small Mocha Cuir with water, jacket etc and carrying it daily and she is very pleased with it. She is 64 this year. Have a look inside the "what's in your LC" thread. So useful when I was deliberating on the size.
> 
> For the Neo though, I initially thought that the medium will be too big but it turned out I purchased the medium instead of the small. Reason being I can have my water and scarf/light cardigan inside and still have room left over. I also intend to bring this bag for travelling hence it makes sense to have more space. The small, however, is really adorable and if I were to not carry much or just out to dinner, the space within a small is more than sufficient. I do really like both sizes and feel they serve different purposes. One thing to consider though is the strap, as it is non adjustable. If it is too long for you, there is still the option of shortening it with a leather shop or cobbler though, as I had learnt from the ladies here. Hope this helps and I strongly urge you to get one of each. [emoji6][emoji16]




Thank you so much for all the info & details, I really appreciate it!  I think the small in both Cuir and Neo look the "cutest", but I also like big bags.  I love the idea of a soft light weight leather bag.  Then there is the issue of which color (I am desperate need of bilberry & can see that in Neo).  Ugh!  I have a Nordstrom reasonably close to me.  When I release myself from ban island, I'll have to take a ride to see the sizes IRL.  In the meantime I will scroll through threads looking at which sizes fit what.  Thanks for that tip too.  However the more I look, the more I'll be tempted (and I don't need help) - LOL!


----------



## HeatherL

thedseer said:


> Indigo should be the same as the blue you got...probably just different lighting?




[emoji2] I really hope so [emoji2]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> However the more I look, the more I'll be tempted (and I don't need help) - LOL!



Agree about the cute factor in small bags but very often, I let practicality rule over my heart. It's great that you have a Nordies somewhat near you and always good to try out the sizes in person. Have fun deciding! That Neo in Bilberry looks divine, isn't it? I have one on the way, a medium. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## EGBDF

HeatherL said:


> Thank you so much for all the info & details, I really appreciate it!  I think the small in both Cuir and Neo look the "cutest", but I also like big bags.  I love the idea of a soft light weight leather bag.  Then there is the issue of which color (I am desperate need of bilberry & can see that in Neo).  Ugh!  I have a Nordstrom reasonably close to me.  When I release myself from ban island, I'll have to take a ride to see the sizes IRL.  In the meantime I will scroll through threads looking at which sizes fit what.  Thanks for that tip too.  However the more I look, the more I'll be tempted (and I don't need help) - LOL!



I love the cuir leather! Soft but strong. Though the feel isn't uniform throughout seasons/colors. My biggest 'complaint' is that the strap size can vary. Le Foulonne is nice too.


----------



## HeatherL

frenziedhandbag said:


> Agree about the cute factor in small bags but very often, I let practicality rule over my heart. It's great that you have a Nordies somewhat near you and always good to try out the sizes in person. Have fun deciding! That Neo in Bilberry looks divine, isn't it? I have one on the way, a medium. Can't wait for it to arrive!




I totally agree that practicality has to rule over the heart or else I'd have a ton of bags that I wouldn't use.  The only thing that comes to mind is I got the LP LLH & it turned out too big for me for daily use (gasp, as again I like big bags).  It makes me wonder if small in both Cuir and Neo would work.  Yes, it will be a ball to ogle these bags IRL.
Congrats on the Bilberry Neo, I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## HeatherL

EGBDF said:


> I love the cuir leather! Soft but strong. Though the feel isn't uniform throughout seasons/colors. My biggest 'complaint' is that the strap size can vary. Le Foulonne is nice too.




I can't wait to see the Cuir IRL.  Good to know about the differences between seasons and colors, thanks!  Hum, I don't know about the Le Foulonne (or is this the structured leather bag?).  I'm sure there will be even more styles, and no doubt colors, that will be added to my wish list.  [emoji3]


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> So one of my sale goodies arrived today...my mini in Indigo. Love this blue! And my first made in Tunisia LP.
> 
> That said, not sure where my other two items are. Received one shipping confirmation email from Longchamp with one tracking number, indicating all three items should be in the shipment. But opened the box to find only one bag. Have a message in to Customer Service to see what's up with my other two items!
> View attachment 3050143




Really like Indigo. Congrats!


----------



## goldfish19

pbnjam said:


> The blue was also on sale at whatshebuys. They gave 40 percent off on any Longchamp style a few weeks ago. But the cherry and blue was not part of the regular Longchamp semiannual sale.




So bummed I missed it! I was so busy the last 2 weeks I didn't pay attention to whatshebuy emails! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes, the blue was included in the sale but the good thing is that both colors are going to be carried forward to Autumn so you still have time to get them at discounted prices. Do you already have the medium size? I am thinking of getting the medium for my next Cuir.




I don't have the cherry in either size but i have the LPC in both small and medium in other old colors. I guess I'll have to wait until the next sale  

What color do you have in mind for the medium?


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> So one of my sale goodies arrived today...my mini in Indigo. Love this blue! And my first made in Tunisia LP.
> 
> That said, not sure where my other two items are. Received one shipping confirmation email from Longchamp with one tracking number, indicating all three items should be in the shipment. But opened the box to find only one bag. Have a message in to Customer Service to see what's up with my other two items!
> View attachment 3050143


Gorgeous blue, enjoy and congrats!!!


----------



## Miss BB

eehlers said:


> So one of my sale goodies arrived today...my mini in Indigo. Love this blue! And my first made in Tunisia LP.
> 
> That said, not sure where my other two items are. Received one shipping confirmation email from Longchamp with one tracking number, indicating all three items should be in the shipment. But opened the box to find only one bag. Have a message in to Customer Service to see what's up with my other two items!
> View attachment 3050143


Is the color actally called "BLUE" ?? i LOVE IT.


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> So one of my sale goodies arrived today...my mini in Indigo. Love this blue! And my first made in Tunisia LP.
> 
> That said, not sure where my other two items are. Received one shipping confirmation email from Longchamp with one tracking number, indicating all three items should be in the shipment. But opened the box to find only one bag. Have a message in to Customer Service to see what's up with my other two items!
> View attachment 3050143


 
Very cute! Blue is very pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

goldfish19 said:


> So bummed I missed it! I was so busy the last 2 weeks I didn't pay attention to whatshebuy emails!


 
I never bought from WSB before. Just lucky to notice the chatter about this sale on tpf. I'm sure your patience will pay off with an even better deal in the future.


----------



## sr1856

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous blue, enjoy and congrats!!!


usually not a fan of blue but this is gorgeous.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HeatherL said:


> I totally understand the ZERO will power!  This will be three in one month.  I really hope having one in the three main sizes (of this style) will allow me to hold off for a bit at least.... Keeping fingers crossed here - LOL!



What's Will Power? Or is that a person?


----------



## HeatherL

Glitter_pixie said:


> What's Will Power? Or is that a person?




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  I'm trying to meet Will Power in hopes we can one day be friends [emoji3]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Though the feel isn't uniform throughout seasons/colors.



Agree. I felt the yellow and green for this spring was not as soft as other colors. Dye probably? not sure. 



HeatherL said:


> The only thing that comes to mind is I got the LP LLH & it turned out too big for me for daily use (gasp, as again I like big bags).  It makes me wonder if small in both Cuir and Neo would work.  Yes, it will be a ball to ogle these bags IRL.
> Congrats on the Bilberry Neo, I can't wait to see pics!



Hmmm, if LLH LP is too big for your daily needs, I should think small Cuir and Neo will suffice. Then again, how about the colder months when you need to stuff in scarfs, gloves, hats? Then I believe the LLH LP will be perfect, plus resistant to bad weather. I love the MLH but because I always like to have water... and sometimes have kiddy things with me, so it is a little small for those things but if I am all by myself, I have more than enough room and in fact the mini SH is one of my daily bags too. I can't wait to receive the Bilberry Neo too. Purple is my fav color!



goldfish19 said:


> So bummed I missed it! I was so busy the last 2 weeks I didn't pay attention to whatshebuy emails!
> 
> I don't have the cherry in either size but i have the LPC in both small and medium in other old colors. I guess I'll have to wait until the next sale
> 
> What color do you have in mind for the medium?




WSB is still having further sales off clearance items with code Fireworks. I know, life gets in the way of sales at times. I have many times, missed out too, by the time I   checked my mails. Hope you can snag a Cherry at the next sale! I am eyeing the Pebble as gray is my next fav color but I will very much prefer it to be a dark gray then a lighter one. Need to see it irl though. Hope its the gray that I want. 




pbnjam said:


> I never bought from WSB before.



great CS thus far. I enquired about my backordered item as it had been about 3 weeks. They had no definitive date when it will arrive and proceeded with the refund straight away.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> What's Will Power? Or is that a person?



Lol! Hilarious GP! I nearly splurt my coffee!





HeatherL said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  I'm trying to meet Will Power in hopes we can one day be friends [emoji3]



You know? I met her. Said Hi and instantaneously said Bye too. We are not meant to be. &#128559;&#128518;&#128514;


----------



## Esquared72

Thanks for all the Indigo love - it is a gorgeous blue!

And - happy to report my other two items arrived today. LLH in Bubble Pink and coin purse in Ecru. 

This is my first coin purse and I adore how cute it is. I'm using it as a key pouch and it's the perfect size for that. 

I am in LOVE with Bubble Pink and I'm not typically a pink person. I think I like it because it's a cooler toned pink. I already loaded her up. I really like the Green that I bought as well but think Bubble will be my go-to bag this summer. And my Juicy daisy charm is the perfect zipper pull. [emoji41]
View attachment 3051440

View attachment 3051441

So that makes two LLHs (Green and Bubble), one Type S (Indigo) and one coin purse (Ecru) for my sale goodies. Super jazzed about all of them! [emoji2]


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> Thanks for all the Indigo love - it is a gorgeous blue!
> 
> And - happy to report my other two items arrived today. LLH in Bubble Pink and coin purse in Ecru.
> 
> This is my first coin purse and I adore how cute it is. I'm using it as a key pouch and it's the perfect size for that.
> 
> I am in LOVE with Bubble Pink and I'm not typically a pink person. I think I like it because it's a cooler toned pink. I already loaded her up. I really like the Green that I bought as well but think Bubble will be my go-to bag this summer. And my Juicy daisy charm is the perfect zipper pull. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3051440
> 
> View attachment 3051441
> 
> So that makes two LLHs (Green and Bubble), one Type S (Indigo) and one coin purse (Ecru) for my sale goodies. Super jazzed about all of them! [emoji2]




Beautiful! Love, love Bubble!


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Thanks for all the Indigo love - it is a gorgeous blue!
> 
> And - happy to report my other two items arrived today. LLH in Bubble Pink and coin purse in Ecru.
> 
> This is my first coin purse and I adore how cute it is. I'm using it as a key pouch and it's the perfect size for that.
> 
> I am in LOVE with Bubble Pink and I'm not typically a pink person. I think I like it because it's a cooler toned pink. I already loaded her up. I really like the Green that I bought as well but think Bubble will be my go-to bag this summer. And my Juicy daisy charm is the perfect zipper pull. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3051440
> 
> View attachment 3051441
> 
> So that makes two LLHs (Green and Bubble), one Type S (Indigo) and one coin purse (Ecru) for my sale goodies. Super jazzed about all of them! [emoji2]



Great selection!


----------



## thedseer

eehlers said:


> Thanks for all the Indigo love - it is a gorgeous blue!
> 
> And - happy to report my other two items arrived today. LLH in Bubble Pink and coin purse in Ecru.
> 
> This is my first coin purse and I adore how cute it is. I'm using it as a key pouch and it's the perfect size for that.
> 
> I am in LOVE with Bubble Pink and I'm not typically a pink person. I think I like it because it's a cooler toned pink. I already loaded her up. I really like the Green that I bought as well but think Bubble will be my go-to bag this summer. And my Juicy daisy charm is the perfect zipper pull. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3051440
> 
> View attachment 3051441
> 
> So that makes two LLHs (Green and Bubble), one Type S (Indigo) and one coin purse (Ecru) for my sale goodies. Super jazzed about all of them! [emoji2]



The bubble is so pretty! Is the color in the picture pretty true to life?


----------



## thedseer

I love my new MIF Bloomies exclusive blue neo tote! The blue is so vivid, and the neo material feels really nice. I think a neo crossbody is next on my very long wish list.


----------



## Esquared72

thedseer said:


> The bubble is so pretty! Is the color in the picture pretty true to life?




The full picture is showing a bit more hot pink than in real life. The picture of the charm is closer to the real color. It's a cooler pink - kind of like Bazooka Joe bubble gum, so the name Bubble Pink is fitting! [emoji6]


----------



## Esquared72

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! Love, love Bubble!







EGBDF said:


> Great selection!




Thanks! I'm in love with Bubble too...was not expecting to be this enamored with a pink bag. Lol - I've never even owned a pink bag before. I'm smitten. [emoji7]


----------



## IFH

eehlers said:


> Thanks for all the Indigo love - it is a gorgeous blue!
> 
> And - happy to report my other two items arrived today. LLH in Bubble Pink and coin purse in Ecru.
> 
> This is my first coin purse and I adore how cute it is. I'm using it as a key pouch and it's the perfect size for that.
> 
> I am in LOVE with Bubble Pink and I'm not typically a pink person. I think I like it because it's a cooler toned pink. I already loaded her up. I really like the Green that I bought as well but think Bubble will be my go-to bag this summer. And my Juicy daisy charm is the perfect zipper pull. [emoji41]



Agree!  Bubble is a MUST for pink lovers...and non-pink lovers ;p  l also bought one without an intention from the beginning but just in LOVE now!


----------



## tflowers921

thedseer said:


> I love my new MIF Bloomies exclusive blue neo tote! The blue is so vivid, and the neo material feels really nice. I think a neo crossbody is next on my very long wish list.




Love this color so much!


----------



## pbnjam

thedseer said:


> I love my new MIF Bloomies exclusive blue neo tote! The blue is so vivid, and the neo material feels really nice. I think a neo crossbody is next on my very long wish list.


 
Very pretty blue! Congrats!


----------



## HeatherL

thedseer said:


> I love my new MIF Bloomies exclusive blue neo tote! The blue is so vivid, and the neo material feels really nice. I think a neo crossbody is next on my very long wish list.




So pretty!  This makes me want a Neo!


----------



## thedseer

tflowers921 said:


> Love this color so much!







pbnjam said:


> Very pretty blue! Congrats!






HeatherL said:


> So pretty!  This makes me want a Neo!



Thank you!


----------



## evoony

My medium Longchamp Neo! I absolutely love the bag, but I've noticed that it gets scuffed quite easily.


----------



## HeatherL

Here is my new cutie!!  I got this at WSB for $56, and the coin purse in the beginning of June.  On the website this is called out as blue-CS.   On the packing slip this is called out as: Blue-683.  Just Blue it is I guess.  Either way I love it!


----------



## EGBDF

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3052482
> 
> 
> Here is my new cutie!!  I got this at WSB for $56, and the coin purse in the beginning of June.  On the website this is called out as blue-CS.   On the packing slip this is called out as: Blue-683.  Just Blue it is I guess.  Either way I love it!



Gorgeous! The color is indigo.


----------



## HeatherL

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous! The color is indigo.




I agree, it sure is gorgeous!  After seeing your pics of the color I was really hoping for indigo!  Thanks for letting me know.  Strange that WSB would only call it Blue (then again very new to LC so it maybe it's the norm).


----------



## EGBDF

HeatherL said:


> I agree, it sure is gorgeous!  After seeing your pics of the color I was really hoping for indigo!  Thanks for letting me know.  Strange that WSB would only call it Blue (then again very new to LC so it maybe it's the norm).



Yeah, different websites don't necessarily call the colors or bag names/sizes the same thingswhen you can see the style and color code it's easier.


----------



## Inferknight

evoony said:


> My medium Longchamp Neo! I absolutely love the bag, but I've noticed that it gets scuffed quite easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052365
> View attachment 3052366



I am totally obsessed with the Neo! I've been using mine for about 2 weeks now and I haven't noticed any scuffing. Where do you notice your scuffing?


----------



## evoony

^ For whatever reason, it's been scuffing near the front. Usually gray/white marks that'll fade and then mysteriously reappear. Perhaps it's the black color? It's easier to see any markings on the fabric. [emoji53]


----------



## HesitantShopper

evoony said:


> My medium Longchamp Neo! I absolutely love the bag, but I've noticed that it gets scuffed quite easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052365
> View attachment 3052366



Nice! that's to bad on the scuffing.. i don't own any Neo's to compare, probably is the black coloring. 




HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3052482
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new cutie!!  I got this at WSB for $56, and the coin purse in the beginning of June.  On the website this is called out as blue-CS.   On the packing slip this is called out as: Blue-683.  Just Blue it is I guess.  Either way I love it!



Super cute! nice blue.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Bubble will be my go-to bag this summer.



Bubble looks splendid! Have many adventures with it this summer! 



thedseer said:


> The blue is so vivid, and the neo material feels really nice. I think a neo crossbody is next on my very long wish list.



Gorgeous blue and I just adore the tone on tone of handles and bag. Very streamlined look. Oh yes, you do NEED a Neo. Highly recommend it. 



evoony said:


> My medium Longchamp Neo! I absolutely love the bag, but I've noticed that it gets scuffed quite easily.



Sorry to hear it scuffs.  



HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3052482
> 
> 
> Here is my new cutie!!  I got this at WSB for $56, and the coin purse in the beginning of June.



Good price and very pretty blue!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3052482
> 
> 
> Here is my new cutie!!  I got this at WSB for $56, and the coin purse in the beginning of June.  On the website this is called out as blue-CS.   On the packing slip this is called out as: Blue-683.  Just Blue it is I guess.  Either way I love it!




Gorgeous color!


----------



## HeatherL

EGBDF said:


> Yeah, different websites don't necessarily call the colors or bag names/sizes the same thingswhen you can see the style and color code it's easier.




I've noticed this size differences for sure.  This for instance, is called SSH but I've also seen it called "mini".  I have the SLH from Nordstrom, but have seen & consider my Gunmetal a MLH.  I've been looking up dimensions, but thanks for this info.  I'll be looking up the codes now instead.


----------



## bakeacookie

My new luggage tag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> My new luggage tag!



adorable!


----------



## MahoganyQT

bakeacookie said:


> My new luggage tag!
> View attachment 3053887




So cute! I love it!!


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> My new luggage tag!
> View attachment 3053887



Very cute!


----------



## thedseer

bakeacookie said:


> My new luggage tag!
> View attachment 3053887



So cute!


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> My new luggage tag!
> View attachment 3053887


 
Cute tag!


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> My new luggage tag!
> View attachment 3053887



very cute Bake and it will look good on ur LC luggage


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> adorable!





MahoganyQT said:


> So cute! I love it!!





EGBDF said:


> Very cute!





thedseer said:


> So cute!





pbnjam said:


> Cute tag!





seton said:


> very cute Bake and it will look good on ur LC luggage



Thank you everyone!


----------



## WestingerMom

bakeacookie said:


> My new luggage tag!
> View attachment 3053887


Love it!  Where did you find this, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bakeacookie

WestingerMom said:


> Love it!  Where did you find this, if you don't mind me asking?



Longchamp boutique in South Coast Plaza (Costa Mesa, California).

It was quite a surprise to find it under a pile of luggage tags.


----------



## WestingerMom

bakeacookie said:


> Longchamp boutique in South Coast Plaza (Costa Mesa, California).
> 
> It was quite a surprise to find it under a pile of luggage tags.


Wow, lucky find!  Wish I had anyplace that sells LC near me.  Darn, guess I'll have to go back to France!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

bakeacookie said:


> My new luggage tag!




Yah! Bet that was fun to find. : )


----------



## hitt

bakeacookie said:


> Longchamp boutique in South Coast Plaza (Costa Mesa, California).
> 
> It was quite a surprise to find it under a pile of luggage tags.


ARGH. I wish I had an actual Longchamp Boutique in my area. Sigh. I am envious of individuals that have been able to get their hand on the BANG line.


----------



## tintinay

Since there aren't many pictures of the le pliage backpack here is mine. Brought it with me during our mini getaway in Lake Tahoe and I super love it. It got rained on and everything and I didn't have to fuss over it. [emoji4] Fun little bag to carry outdoors.


----------



## EGBDF

tintinay said:


> View attachment 3056362
> 
> Since there aren't many pictures of the le pliage backpack here is mine. Brought it with me during our mini getaway in Lake Tahoe and I super love it. It got rained on and everything and I didn't have to fuss over it. [emoji4] Fun little bag to carry outdoors.



Oh my, I love the color of your backpack and what a lovely picture!


----------



## pbnjam

tintinay said:


> View attachment 3056362
> 
> Since there aren't many pictures of the le pliage backpack here is mine. Brought it with me during our mini getaway in Lake Tahoe and I super love it. It got rained on and everything and I didn't have to fuss over it. [emoji4] Fun little bag to carry outdoors.




This picture is so pretty! I like how the blue is beaming.


----------



## Phiomega

tintinay said:


> View attachment 3056362
> 
> Since there aren't many pictures of the le pliage backpack here is mine. Brought it with me during our mini getaway in Lake Tahoe and I super love it. It got rained on and everything and I didn't have to fuss over it. [emoji4] Fun little bag to carry outdoors.



The blue is awesome! I guess this is one of the reason people like LC: vibrant hues that does not require a lot of fuss....


----------



## thedseer

tintinay said:


> View attachment 3056362
> 
> Since there aren't many pictures of the le pliage backpack here is mine. Brought it with me during our mini getaway in Lake Tahoe and I super love it. It got rained on and everything and I didn't have to fuss over it. [emoji4] Fun little bag to carry outdoors.



Lovely!


----------



## Kheyc

I'd like to know if this is authentic or not. I'd like to hear your thoughts. I wanted to get it but I'm on a doubt.


----------



## slycookies

Kheyc said:


> I'd like to know if this is authentic or not. I'd like to hear your thoughts. I wanted to get it but I'm on a doubt.


 
You made the effort to come this far, and yet you missed the Authenticate thread here.  Please post your enquires to the link below, following all the steps listed in the first post.

http://forum.purseblog.com/longcham...hamp-read-1st-page-before-posting-890060.html


----------



## HesitantShopper

tintinay said:


> View attachment 3056362
> 
> Since there aren't many pictures of the le pliage backpack here is mine. Brought it with me during our mini getaway in Lake Tahoe and I super love it. It got rained on and everything and I didn't have to fuss over it. [emoji4] Fun little bag to carry outdoors.



what a pretty pic and perfect color for this shot too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Phiomega said:


> The blue is awesome! I guess this is one of the reason people like LC: vibrant hues that does not require a lot of fuss....



Definitely, i love how if it rains i don't need to panic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tintinay said:


> Fun little bag to carry outdoors.



Great shot! I love my backpack too and agree that its such a fun bag and totally fuss free!


----------



## tintinay

EGBDF said:


> Oh my, I love the color of your backpack and what a lovely picture!





pbnjam said:


> This picture is so pretty! I like how the blue is beaming.





Phiomega said:


> The blue is awesome! I guess this is one of the reason people like LC: vibrant hues that does not require a lot of fuss....





thedseer said:


> Lovely!





HesitantShopper said:


> what a pretty pic and perfect color for this shot too.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Great shot! I love my backpack too and agree that its such a fun bag and totally fuss free!



Thank you! I wanted a black one at first but the blue one went on sale at Nordstrom so I just had to snag it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

tintinay said:


> View attachment 3056362
> 
> Since there aren't many pictures of the le pliage backpack here is mine. Brought it with me during our mini getaway in Lake Tahoe and I super love it. It got rained on and everything and I didn't have to fuss over it. [emoji4] Fun little bag to carry outdoors.



Beautiful bag and scenery!


----------



## swdl

tintinay said:


> View attachment 3056362
> 
> Since there aren't many pictures of the le pliage backpack here is mine. Brought it with me during our mini getaway in Lake Tahoe and I super love it. It got rained on and everything and I didn't have to fuss over it. [emoji4] Fun little bag to carry outdoors.


----------



## MMaiko

What a great picture of the blue backpack!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

In the midst of reorganising my bag storage... so here is a snapshot of my little family of LH.
From top to bottom:
Large Black Planetes (the one that started it all)
LLM Metal Bordeaux
2724 Black
Large Amethyst
MLH Black Planetes


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> In the midst of reorganising my bag storage... so here is a snapshot of my little family of LH.
> From top to bottom:
> Large Black Planetes (the one that started it all)
> LLM Metal Bordeaux
> 2724 Black
> Large Amethyst
> MLH Black Planetes



Ah, you have some good ones there! I wish they would bring back Planetes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Ah, you have some good ones there! I wish they would bring back Planetes.



 I wished I had some of the older ones. Started my collection when LC announced that the Planetes is going to be discontinued and the frenzied me bought the MLH to "stock up". Wish I had it in a different color as l really love the tone on tone look. It will be interesting if the Neo tote were to come in a medium.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> In the midst of reorganising my bag storage... so here is a snapshot of my little family of LH.
> From top to bottom:
> Large Black Planetes (the one that started it all)
> LLM Metal Bordeaux
> 2724 Black
> Large Amethyst
> MLH Black Planetes


 
Nice collection! Black is so pretty and classic!


----------



## Abby120

Hello I am new here, but I wanted to show you my new Longchamp le pliage. I am on vacation and I found it in a small store, where it was on sale, cos summer only lasts two months more. I am so happy about it.


----------



## EGBDF

Abby120 said:


> Hello I am new here, but I wanted to show you my new Longchamp le pliage. I am on vacation and I found it in a small store, where it was on sale, cos summer only lasts two months more. I am so happy about it.



Great find! Enjoy it, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> In the midst of reorganising my bag storage... so here is a snapshot of my little family of LH.
> From top to bottom:
> Large Black Planetes (the one that started it all)
> LLM Metal Bordeaux
> 2724 Black
> Large Amethyst
> MLH Black Planetes



what a nice collection there!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Nice collection! Black is so pretty and classic!



Thank you! I would have loved to get it in other colours but black was all there is at that time. 







Abby120 said:


> I am so happy about it.



Congrats and welcome to LC!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Abby120 said:


> Hello I am new here, but I wanted to show you my new Longchamp le pliage. I am on vacation and I found it in a small store, where it was on sale, cos summer only lasts two months more. I am so happy about it.



great find! such a cute design.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> what a nice collection there!



Thank you and Slate is on its way! Yahoo!!!


----------



## Abby120

thank you, everyone!


----------



## chocoxheart

The bordeoux is yum.

Recent longchamp fan- cant wait for my navy neo tote to arrive! Shall post a pic then. &#128588;&#127996;


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> In the midst of reorganising my bag storage... so here is a snapshot of my little family of LH.
> From top to bottom:
> Large Black Planetes (the one that started it all)
> LLM Metal Bordeaux
> 2724 Black
> Large Amethyst
> MLH Black Planetes



Lovely little family  Wish I had been able to see a Planetes. Very interesting that LC makes the internal pocket smaller now on the 1899 compared to the 2724.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Abby120 said:


> Hello I am new here, but I wanted to show you my new Longchamp le pliage. I am on vacation and I found it in a small store, where it was on sale, cos summer only lasts two months more. I am so happy about it.



Very pretty! Love the white stitching on the leather


----------



## MMaiko

frenziedhandbag said:


> In the midst of reorganising my bag storage... so here is a snapshot of my little family of LH.
> From top to bottom:
> Large Black Planetes (the one that started it all)
> LLM Metal Bordeaux
> 2724 Black
> Large Amethyst
> MLH Black Planetes



frenzied, my Medium Navy Planetes started my infatuation.    It was the only one available, I wish I'd been able to get it in black.  I'm not giving up, maybe one day I'll find one.  *fingers crossed*

You have a great family.


----------



## MMaiko

Abby120 said:


> Hello I am new here, but I wanted to show you my new Longchamp le pliage. I am on vacation and I found it in a small store, where it was on sale, cos summer only lasts two months more. I am so happy about it.




Welcome!  Super cute find!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Wish I had been able to see a Planetes. Very interesting that LC makes the internal pocket smaller now on the 1899 compared to the 2724.




Thank you SD! The material is really significantly thicker than that of the Neo and not satiny. Somehow it gives me the idea that it is indestructible. Actually, it might be me but I had found the pocket on 1899 to be more functional than that of the 2724. The latter is wider and when I put in my phone, it falls back a great deal. Okay, my phone is also heavy but that makes me a tad paranoid that it might fall out of the bag when I unzip the bag... so I only used the 2724 pocket for receipts and anything unimportant. 




MMaiko said:


> frenzied, my Medium Navy Planetes started my infatuation.    It was the only one available, I wish I'd been able to get it in black.  I'm not giving up, maybe one day I'll find one.  *fingers crossed*
> 
> You have a great family.



Thank you MMaiko! I hear you. These two Planetes are my one and only. I had seen the Navy before and it is gorgeous! The large Black is still available at Bagshop, if I recall rightly. I hope you will find one too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Abby120 said:


> Hello I am new here, but I wanted to show you my new Longchamp le pliage. I am on vacation and I found it in a small store, where it was on sale, cos summer only lasts two months more. I am so happy about it.




Congrats! Love the colors. Perfect for summer.


----------



## babevivtan

My new little Longchamp.  Looks like a lemon! So bright and happy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

babevivtan said:


> My new little Longchamp.  Looks like a lemon! So bright and happy.
> 
> View attachment 3060260
> View attachment 3060261




Super, super cute!!


----------



## babevivtan

LuvAllBags said:


> Super, super cute!!




Hee hee, thank you! It's my new bag and my first small Longchamp. Can't put a lot but good enough for sunnies (with case), umbrella, long wallet, wet tissue, dry tissue and iPhone. That's plenty for me!


----------



## EGBDF

babevivtan said:


> My new little Longchamp.  Looks like a lemon! So bright and happy.
> 
> View attachment 3060260
> View attachment 3060261



Very cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

babevivtan said:


> My new little Longchamp.  Looks like a lemon! So bright and happy.
> 
> View attachment 3060260
> View attachment 3060261



so cute!


----------



## babevivtan

LuvAllBags said:


> Super, super cute!!







EGBDF said:


> Very cute!







HesitantShopper said:


> so cute!




Thank you so much! And here is a photo of me and the bag.


----------



## pbnjam

babevivtan said:


> Thank you so much! And here is a photo of me and the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060378


 Looks very pretty with your outfit!


----------



## EGBDF

Went into a Nordies today to get something  and surprised at the selection of SM left. Couldn't resist this one.


----------



## seton

babevivtan said:


> My new little Longchamp.  Looks like a lemon! So bright and happy.
> 
> View attachment 3060260
> View attachment 3060261



A happy winner indeed.





EGBDF said:


> Went into a Nordies today to get something  and surprised at the selection of SM left. Couldn't resist this one.



That's a great find.


----------



## IFH

Welcome this new Malabar to my LP party!  I put her together with her friends in some similar colors for comparison.  Miss Malabar is the 2nd from the front.  In order from the front...small LP cuir in candy, MSHs in Malabar, rouge, bubble and coral &#128537;&#128536;&#128538;


----------



## tinkerella

IFH said:


> Welcome this new Malabar to my LP party!  I put her together with her friends in some similar colors for comparison.  Miss Malabar is the 2nd from the front.  In order from the front...small LP cuir in candy, MSHs in Malabar, rouge, bubble and coral &#128537;&#128536;&#128538;


What a gorgeous gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## EGBDF

IFH said:


> Welcome this new Malabar to my LP party!  I put her together with her friends in some similar colors for comparison.  Miss Malabar is the 2nd from the front.  In order from the front...small LP cuir in candy, MSHs in Malabar, rouge, bubble and coral &#128537;&#128536;&#128538;



Wow, gorgeous collection!


----------



## IFH

EGBDF said:


> Went into a Nordies today to get something  and surprised at the selection of SM left. Couldn't resist this one.



Nice! SM started my love for nylon LP &#128525;


----------



## IFH

babevivtan said:


> My new little Longchamp.  Looks like a lemon! So bright and happy.



I love my lemon MSH too!


----------



## pbnjam

IFH said:


> Welcome this new Malabar to my LP party!  I put her together with her friends in some similar colors for comparison.  Miss Malabar is the 2nd from the front.  In order from the front...small LP cuir in candy, MSHs in Malabar, rouge, bubble and coral &#128537;&#128536;&#128538;



So pretty to see them all together! Love these colors.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

IFH said:


> Welcome this new Malabar to my LP party!  I put her together with her friends in some similar colors for comparison.  Miss Malabar is the 2nd from the front.  In order from the front...small LP cuir in candy, MSHs in Malabar, rouge, bubble and coral [emoji11][emoji8][emoji9]




Congrats! Luv those pinks!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Went into a Nordies today to get something  and surprised at the selection of SM left. Couldn't resist this one.




Lucky girl! Sweet!


----------



## mermaid.braid

IFH said:


> Welcome this new Malabar to my LP party!  I put her together with her friends in some similar colors for comparison.  Miss Malabar is the 2nd from the front.  In order from the front...small LP cuir in candy, MSHs in Malabar, rouge, bubble and coral &#128537;&#128536;&#128538;



Loving all those pinks and the red!! Nice family shot


----------



## tflowers921

IFH said:


> Welcome this new Malabar to my LP party!  I put her together with her friends in some similar colors for comparison.  Miss Malabar is the 2nd from the front.  In order from the front...small LP cuir in candy, MSHs in Malabar, rouge, bubble and coral [emoji11][emoji8][emoji9]




What a happy collection!!! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## LuvAllBags

IFH said:


> Welcome this new Malabar to my LP party!  I put her together with her friends in some similar colors for comparison.  Miss Malabar is the 2nd from the front.  In order from the front...small LP cuir in candy, MSHs in Malabar, rouge, bubble and coral [emoji11][emoji8][emoji9]




Absolutely love that color family.


----------



## tflowers921

Here's my crazy bag storage method...on hangers in my closet lol


----------



## EGBDF

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3061056
> 
> Here's my crazy bag storage method...on hangers in my closet lol



Great idea!


----------



## tflowers921

EGBDF said:


> Great idea!




Thank you! Everyone thinks it's a bit crazy but it works for me!


----------



## babevivtan

pbnjam said:


> Looks very pretty with your outfit!







seton said:


> A happy winner indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great find.







IFH said:


> I love my lemon MSH too!




Thank you so much, everyone. You guys are super friendly here in this Longchamp sub-forum! I have never posted a pic here before and the post cld well be my second or third post in this Longchamp sub-forum. Thanks for making me feel so welcomed!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3061056
> 
> Here's my crazy bag storage method...on hangers in my closet lol



Looks like a great idea to me~


----------



## HesitantShopper

babevivtan said:


> Thank you so much! And here is a photo of me and the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060378



Looks great ~



EGBDF said:


> Went into a Nordies today to get something  and surprised at the selection of SM left. Couldn't resist this one.



yep, definitely a keeper.



IFH said:


> Welcome this new Malabar to my LP party!  I put her together with her friends in some similar colors for comparison.  Miss Malabar is the 2nd from the front.  In order from the front...small LP cuir in candy, MSHs in Malabar, rouge, bubble and coral &#128537;&#128536;&#128538;



Pretty collection!


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks like a great idea to me~




Thanks! As I say to my husband all the time, you guys are my people! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Phiomega

tflowers921 said:


> Here's my crazy bag storage method...on hangers in my closet lol


I can see the coach floral print bag in the corner... What style did you have? I have one in messenger style....


----------



## tflowers921

Phiomega said:


> I can see the coach floral print bag in the corner... What style did you have? I have one in messenger style....




Good eye  I have the taxi tote


----------



## crappie

babevivtan said:


> My new little Longchamp.  Looks like a lemon! So bright and happy.
> 
> View attachment 3060260
> View attachment 3060261


Yellow looks great with the brown leather!


----------



## tinkerella

My first photo post ! Featuring my plum planetes with a little Shellie May bear from Tokyo Disneysea 

This is my second LC, after the Le Pliage long handle shopping. 
Waiting for my cuir to come back from France !


----------



## EGBDF

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3061558
> 
> 
> My first photo post ! Featuring my plum planetes with a little Shellie May bear from Tokyo Disneysea
> 
> This is my second LC, after the Le Pliage long handle shopping.
> Waiting for my cuir to come back from France !



So cute. I think this color looks so similar to the bilberry Neo. 
It sounds like you've got a great collection of LCs started.


----------



## pbnjam

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3061558
> 
> 
> My first photo post ! Featuring my plum planetes with a little Shellie May bear from Tokyo Disneysea
> 
> This is my second LC, after the Le Pliage long handle shopping.
> Waiting for my cuir to come back from France !



This color is very pretty! The bear is very cute. I would like to go to Disneysea someday.


----------



## HesitantShopper

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3061558
> 
> 
> My first photo post ! Featuring my plum planetes with a little Shellie May bear from Tokyo Disneysea
> 
> This is my second LC, after the Le Pliage long handle shopping.
> Waiting for my cuir to come back from France !



very pretty color~


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3061056
> 
> Here's my crazy bag storage method...on hangers in my closet lol



I like this method. You can see everything you have and take one out without messing up the rest of the pile. Right now mine is stacked but I wonder if I should hang it up like yours!


----------



## MMaiko

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3061558
> 
> 
> My first photo post ! Featuring my plum planetes with a little Shellie May bear from Tokyo Disneysea
> 
> This is my second LC, after the Le Pliage long handle shopping.
> Waiting for my cuir to come back from France !




That is a gorgeous bag!!  I too wish I could go to Disneysea.


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> I like this method. You can see everything you have and take one out without messing up the rest of the pile. Right now mine is stacked but I wonder if I should hang it up like yours!




That's how I picked this method, I really wanted to be able to look through them easily  it's working out very nicely!


----------



## donnaoh

IFH said:


> Welcome this new Malabar to my LP party!  I put her together with her friends in some similar colors for comparison.  Miss Malabar is the 2nd from the front.  In order from the front...small LP cuir in candy, MSHs in Malabar, rouge, bubble and coral &#128537;&#128536;&#128538;


Lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> My first photo post !



Adorable!


----------



## tinkerella

EGBDF said:


> So cute. I think this color looks so similar to the bilberry Neo.
> 
> It sounds like you've got a great collection of LCs started.







pbnjam said:


> This color is very pretty! The bear is very cute. I would like to go to Disneysea someday.







HesitantShopper said:


> very pretty color~







MMaiko said:


> That is a gorgeous bag!!  I too wish I could go to Disneysea.





Thank you all! I got it on holiday in Hong Kong  Singapore didn't carry this colour.. 
And yes DisneySea is wonderful! You girls should go if you have the chance to - it's a happy and delightful place.


----------



## Monoi

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3061558
> 
> 
> My first photo post ! Featuring my plum planetes with a little Shellie May bear from Tokyo Disneysea
> 
> This is my second LC, after the Le Pliage long handle shopping.
> Waiting for my cuir to come back from France !




Wow great color, congrats


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tinkerella said:


> My first photo post ! Featuring my plum planetes with a little Shellie May bear from Tokyo Disneysea
> 
> This is my second LC, after the Le Pliage long handle shopping.
> Waiting for my cuir to come back from France !




Beautiful color! Your little bear is cute!


----------



## Esquared72

Thought I'd share a picture of how I store my nylon LCs. I use a big structured shopping bag that lives on top of the armoire where I keep my other bags in my guest room. Makes it pretty simple to see at a glance which color/size I want to grab. [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3062243


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Thought I'd share a picture of how I store my nylon LCs. I use a big structured shopping bag that lives on top of the armoire where I keep my other bags in my guest room. Makes it pretty simple to see at a glance which color/size I want to grab. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062243



Good idea, definitely makes seeing your color choices easy~ Mine are folded and kept in a dust bag lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> Thought I'd share a picture of how I store my nylon LCs. I use a big structured shopping bag that lives on top of the armoire where I keep my other bags in my guest room. Makes it pretty simple to see at a glance which color/size I want to grab. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062243




Great idea!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Thought I'd share a picture of how I store my nylon LCs. I use a big structured shopping bag that lives on top of the armoire where I keep my other bags in my guest room. Makes it pretty simple to see at a glance which color/size I want to grab. [emo




Very nice! Smart! 

We actually have a storage topic here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/how-do-you-store-your-longchamp-904316.html


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very nice! Smart!
> 
> We actually have a storage topic here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/how-do-you-store-your-longchamp-904316.html




My bad! I didn't know about that one!


----------



## Esquared72

tflowers921 said:


> My bad! I didn't know about that one!




Me neither! [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Went into a Nordies today to get something  and surprised at the selection of SM left. Couldn't resist this one.


Oh such a lovely find!!!  Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

LC LE 1899 Leather Cuir......the leather is so smooth and soft, and my new LeSportsac Cosmetic bag!!!!    (excuse the clutter in the background, been living in this Hotel room for a month).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> LC LE 1899 Leather Cuir......the leather is so smooth and soft, and my new LeSportsac Cosmetic bag!!!!



Perfect match! I'm sure you are missing home.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect match! I'm sure you are missing home.


Thank you, and yes I am missing home....


----------



## Almi77

New Neo from the sales


----------



## IFH

Almi77 said:


> New Neo from the sales



Cute &#128147; Lucky you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> LC LE 1899 Leather Cuir......the leather is so smooth and soft, and my new LeSportsac Cosmetic bag!!!!    (excuse the clutter in the background, been living in this Hotel room for a month).




Gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## Minne Bags

babevivtan said:


> My new little Longchamp.  Looks like a lemon! So bright and happy.
> 
> View attachment 3060260
> View attachment 3060261



This is so cute! It's like a little bag of sunshine.


----------



## Minne Bags

IFH said:


> Welcome this new Malabar to my LP party!  I put her together with her friends in some similar colors for comparison.  Miss Malabar is the 2nd from the front.  In order from the front...small LP cuir in candy, MSHs in Malabar, rouge, bubble and coral &#128537;&#128536;&#128538;



Wow, these are gorgeous!


----------



## Minne Bags

Almi77 said:


> New Neo from the sales



Cute! Lucky you for snagging it on sale.


----------



## Minne Bags

eehlers said:


> Thought I'd share a picture of how I store my nylon LCs. I use a big structured shopping bag that lives on top of the armoire where I keep my other bags in my guest room. Makes it pretty simple to see at a glance which color/size I want to grab. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062243



Nice idea, eehlers! Now that my LC collection has grown, I just may try this.


----------



## sr1856

Almi77 said:


> New Neo from the sales


very cute.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## APhiJill

Almi77 said:


> New Neo from the sales


That is adorable


----------



## Almi77

Thank you!:tpfrox:


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> LC LE 1899 Leather Cuir......the leather is so smooth and soft, and my new LeSportsac Cosmetic bag!!!!    (excuse the clutter in the background, been living in this Hotel room for a month).



Love this! and what an awesome pouch.


----------



## dragqueef

Here is my new Longchamp. I got it as a gift from my cousin. It fits my laptop perfectly. I'll have to take a picture of it stuffed to show how lovely this is. Btw, does anybody know what size this is? For reference, my laptop is a 13 inch MacBook.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> LC LE 1899 Leather Cuir......the leather is so smooth and soft, and my new LeSportsac Cosmetic bag!!!!    (excuse the clutter in the background, been living in this Hotel room for a month).



Your lesportsac case is very pretty. I like the jewel print.


----------



## hitt

cheidel said:


> LC LE 1899 Leather Cuir......the leather is so smooth and soft, and my new LeSportsac Cosmetic bag!!!!    (excuse the clutter in the background, been living in this Hotel room for a month).


I had to physically close my mouth because my jaw dropped when I saw your LPC tote. That LeSportsac cosmetic case is super cute too!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Your lesportsac case is very pretty. I like the jewel print.


 


hitt said:


> I had to physically close my mouth because my jaw dropped when I saw your LPC tote. That LeSportsac cosmetic case is super cute too!


 
Thank you ladies!  LOL @ hitt.....!


----------



## cheidel

dragqueef said:


> View attachment 3065556
> 
> 
> Here is my new Longchamp. I got it as a gift from my cousin. It fits my laptop perfectly. I'll have to take a picture of it stuffed to show how lovely this is. Btw, does anybody know what size this is? For reference, my laptop is a 13 inch MacBook.


It looks like the 1899 or the large long handle Le Pliage tote.  Look at the tag on the inside, if it shows 1899 it is the large.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dragqueef said:


> For reference, my laptop is a 13 inch MacBook.



The perfect gift! This should be the large.


----------



## dragqueef

cheidel said:


> It looks like the 1899 or the large long handle Le Pliage tote.  Look at the tag on the inside, if it shows 1899 it is the large.







frenziedhandbag said:


> The perfect gift! This should be the large.




Yes, the tag does indeed say 1899.  thanks for your replies. I'm in love with this bag and I can't wait to use it this semester [emoji7] such a classic beauty


----------



## goldfish19

cheidel said:


> LC LE 1899 Leather Cuir......the leather is so smooth and soft, and my new LeSportsac Cosmetic bag!!!!    (excuse the clutter in the background, been living in this Hotel room for a month).




So jealous of this great buy! The tote has been discontinued for a long time. You're so lucky! Was this an in store or online purchase?


----------



## HesitantShopper

dragqueef said:


> Yes, the tag does indeed say 1899.  thanks for your replies. I'm in love with this bag and I can't wait to use it this semester [emoji7] such a classic beauty
> 
> View attachment 3066284



Lovely!


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> So jealous of this great buy! The tote has been discontinued for a long time. You're so lucky! Was this an in store or online purchase?


Thank you!  I purchased it from Nordies online.  So glad they brought this LP Cuir Tote back, have been in love with it since I saw a pic a year ago!


----------



## cheidel

dragqueef said:


> Yes, the tag does indeed say 1899.  thanks for your replies. I'm in love with this bag and I can't wait to use it this semester [emoji7] such a classic beauty
> 
> View attachment 3066284


You're very welcome!  Yes, the black LP is a Classic, enjoy!!!


----------



## goldfish19

cheidel said:


> Thank you!  I purchased it from Nordies online.  So glad they brought this LP Cuir Tote back, have been in love with it since I saw a pic a year ago!




OMG I wish I had known! Were they only for the ones who had an invite to the anniversary sale? And were  there any other colors? I am desperate for one!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

goldfish19 said:


> OMG I wish I had known! Were they only for the ones who had an invite to the anniversary sale? And were  there any other colors? I am desperate for one!




I think you need a Nordstrom CC to shop the pre-sale. The colors are Cherry, Black and Camel. They're still available. Don't think you need to use a Nordies CC at this point.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...usive/3379111?origin=PredictiveSearchProducts


----------



## goldfish19

Glitter_pixie said:


> I think you need a Nordstrom CC to shop the pre-sale. The colors are Cherry, Black and Camel. They're still available. Don't think you need to use a Nordies CC at this point.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...usive/3379111?origin=PredictiveSearchProducts



Thank you! I just found them!


----------



## herfyjo

The pre-sale is over.  Anyone can buy.  My local store had 2 black and 1 cherry in stock. I was returning my camel and a woman stood there waiting to snag it.  The SA said they'll be sold out soon.


----------



## Angelblake

Since I'm moving, I thought I'd use the opportunity to let you see the storage of _some_ of my pliages....also my new Roseau in bright red....


----------



## IFH

Angelblake said:


> Since I'm moving, I thought I'd use the opportunity to let you see the storage of _some_ of my pliages....also my new Roseau in bright red....



Wow...this candy box would be one of the first to be moved and stay with me all the time &#128158;


----------



## Angelblake

IFH said:


> Wow...this candy box would be one of the first to be moved and stay with me all the time &#128158;


I hope they will like their new place


----------



## EGBDF

Angelblake said:


> Since I'm moving, I thought I'd use the opportunity to let you see the storage of _some_ of my pliages....also my new Roseau in bright red....



Your Roseau is so pretty!


----------



## thedseer

Angelblake said:


> Since I'm moving, I thought I'd use the opportunity to let you see the storage of _some_ of my pliages....also my new Roseau in bright red....



Le pliages heaven! I love love love that Roseau too!


----------



## Angelblake

thedseer said:


> Le pliages heaven! I love love love that Roseau too!


Thank you all, the Roseau was on sale, I was so lucky!


----------



## the_baglover

Angelblake said:


> Since I'm moving, I thought I'd use the opportunity to let you see the storage of _some_ of my pliages....also my new Roseau in bright red....



Great collection!

I have that Roseau in black. It's an excellent bag for work and so light-weight.


----------



## Esquared72

Angelblake said:


> Since I'm moving, I thought I'd use the opportunity to let you see the storage of _some_ of my pliages....also my new Roseau in bright red....




All the pretty colors! [emoji2]


----------



## Minne Bags

Angelblake said:


> Since I'm moving, I thought I'd use the opportunity to let you see the storage of _some_ of my pliages....also my new Roseau in bright red....




My oh my! What a Pretty box of le pliage "skittles" you have there. And that Roseau is very pretty. [emoji7]


----------



## emchhardy

My first and only one - Mini Indigo Le Pliage


----------



## EGBDF

emchhardy said:


> My first and only one - Mini Indigo Le Pliage



Very pretty color! Such a handy little bag too.


----------



## emchhardy

Thanks EGBDF - I love it and I'm sure there will be more in my future.


----------



## cheidel

emchhardy said:


> My first and only one - Mini Indigo Le Pliage


Congrats on your first LC, love the indigo!!!


----------



## tflowers921

emchhardy said:


> My first and only one - Mini Indigo Le Pliage




Love this blue, welcome to the club!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Angelblake said:


> Since I'm moving, I thought I'd use the opportunity to let you see the storage of _some_ of my pliages....also my new Roseau in bright red....




Love the Roseau! Which red is it? I have one similar - my red is Terracotta. It looks oranger than yours.


----------



## thedseer

emchhardy said:


> My first and only one - Mini Indigo Le Pliage



Great choice-love the color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Angelblake said:


> Since I'm moving, I thought I'd use the opportunity to let you see the storage of _some_ of my pliages....also my new Roseau in bright red....




Outstanding collection! The Roseau is striking!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

emchhardy said:


> My first and only one - Mini Indigo Le Pliage




Oh good choice! The Indigo is so pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

emchhardy said:


> My first and only one - Mini Indigo Le Pliage



Very cute! I think I will pull out my mini LP tomorrow.


----------



## pbnjam

Angelblake said:


> Since I'm moving, I thought I'd use the opportunity to let you see the storage of _some_ of my pliages....also my new Roseau in bright red....



Nice collection. That red is stunning!


----------



## MMaiko

Angelblake said:


> Since I'm moving, I thought I'd use the opportunity to let you see the storage of _some_ of my pliages....also my new Roseau in bright red....



Wonderful collection, love it!  And your Roseau is gorgeous!!  What a beautiful color.


----------



## MMaiko

emchhardy said:


> My first and only one - Mini Indigo Le Pliage



So cute, the color is rich!  It's a great little bag.  Love!


----------



## juls12

emchhardy said:


> My first and only one - Mini Indigo Le Pliage



Great choice. I have a indigo make - up bag and I love how vibrant this colour is.


----------



## Angelblake

LuvAllBags said:


> Love the Roseau! Which red is it? I have one similar - my red is Terracotta. It looks oranger than yours.


Unfortunately I don't know the name of the red. But since it was on sale it must be from the last season.


----------



## mermaid.braid

My LP Néo backpack in black + small Néo pouch (I don't see this size on the LC website anymore, only the slightly longer one, hmmm)
This is my first backpack since grade school


----------



## tinkerella

mermaid.braid said:


> My LP Néo backpack in black + small Néo pouch (I don't see this size on the LC website anymore, only the slightly longer one, hmmm)
> 
> This is my first backpack since grade school
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069519




OOOOH. Pose a modeling shot! The bag pack is a great addition to your collection I'm sure


----------



## tflowers921

mermaid.braid said:


> My LP Néo backpack in black + small Néo pouch (I don't see this size on the LC website anymore, only the slightly longer one, hmmm)
> 
> This is my first backpack since grade school
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069519




Love this! I have the neo pouch as well, love how it fits so much without being bulky!


----------



## Lmg14

Could you tell me what WSB is?  Thanks!


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> My LP Néo backpack in black + small Néo pouch (I don't see this size on the LC website anymore, only the slightly longer one, hmmm)
> This is my first backpack since grade school
> 
> View attachment 3069519



Hot! 















Lmg14 said:


> Could you tell me what WSB is?  Thanks!



What She Buys . Com

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mermaid.braid

tinkerella said:


> OOOOH. Pose a modeling shot! The bag pack is a great addition to your collection I'm sure



I will when I use it this week!



tflowers921 said:


> Love this! I have the neo pouch as well, love how it fits so much without being bulky!



Thanks! Yup, the pouch is great! Every time I get another Néo I definitely have to get the matching pouch too.



seton said:


> Hot!



 I love that Santana gif


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> My LP Néo backpack in black + small Néo pouch (I don't see this size on the LC website anymore, only the slightly longer one, hmmm)
> This is my first backpack since grade school
> 
> View attachment 3069519


 
Black + Neo = Very sleek! Love this!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> My LP Néo backpack in black + small Néo pouch (I don't see this size on the LC website anymore, only the slightly longer one, hmmm)
> 
> This is my first backpack since grade school




Very nice! I love the LP Neo Pouch. The size is great. Wish LC didn't eliminate the larger pouch size in the LP.


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Black + Neo = Very sleek! Love this!



Thank you PBJ!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Very nice! I love the LP Neo Pouch. The size is great. Wish LC didn't eliminate the larger pouch size in the LP.



Thanks GP! Which size Néo pouch do you have? This one is the smaller one (same size as the current LPC pouch), but I don't see it anymore on LC's site. I was hoping to get it in Opera but I'll have to get the slightly longer model instead.


----------



## HesitantShopper

emchhardy said:


> My first and only one - Mini Indigo Le Pliage



so cute, great color as well. My first was a mini too but in red.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Angelblake said:


> Since I'm moving, I thought I'd use the opportunity to let you see the storage of _some_ of my pliages....also my new Roseau in bright red....



what a fun box! great storage method. Love the Roseau!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All packed for a short vacay. 2724 for carry on and mini Cuir crossbody in Vermillion for valuables that I want to keep close to me.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for a short vacay. 2724 for carry on and mini Cuir crossbody in Vermillion for valuables that I want to keep close to me.



Great color combo! Have a nice trip.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Great color combo! Have a nice trip.



Thank you E! I hope to score some LCs back. &#128517;&#128521;


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for a short vacay. 2724 for carry on and mini Cuir crossbody in Vermillion for valuables that I want to keep close to me.



Woohoo, enjoy! Looking at the handles of your 2724, it looks like a seasoned traveler.  Good choice with the mini crossbody. It keeps your valuables safe from others but still easy access to you.


----------



## tinkerella

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for a short vacay. 2724 for carry on and mini Cuir crossbody in Vermillion for valuables that I want to keep close to me.




Have a great trip !! Vermillion is a beauty [emoji7]


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you E! I hope to score some LCs back. &#128517;&#128521;



Oh!!!???!! What are you hoping to get? Anything in particular? You are having a great summer!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for a short vacay. 2724 for carry on and mini Cuir crossbody in Vermillion for valuables that I want to keep close to me.



bon voyage, GF! 
(love the clipart)


----------



## IFH

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for a short vacay. 2724 for carry on and mini Cuir crossbody in Vermillion for valuables that I want to keep close to me.



Looks like you are so ready for a great trip...have fun &#128587;


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for a short vacay. 2724 for carry on and mini Cuir crossbody in Vermillion for valuables that I want to keep close to me.



I was going to do almost the same thing, carry a larger LP bag with a mini cuir for the travel document/ wallets. Have fun on your trip!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Woohoo, enjoy! Looking at the handles of your 2724, it looks like a seasoned traveler.  Good choice with the mini crossbody. It keeps your valuables safe from others but still easy access to you.



The straps softened pretty quickly. I was using it so much when I got it in June. Love the wide space. Too bad this style was discontinued.It makes a wonderful carry on or even as a daily bag for ladies whom carry a lot. I feel jittery when my valuables are not on me when I travel, especially when I know syndicates do exist, particularly to steal from carry on baggage on board. 







tinkerella said:


> Have a great trip !! Vermillion is a beauty



Thank you. I love Vermillion, very pretty shade of red. 






EGBDF said:


> Oh!!!???!! What are you hoping to get? Anything in particular? You are having a great summer!



Mmmm.. hoping to see the autumn collection in person (if they are already available on display, that is) and to have a feel of the new Foulonne City, the mini Heritage and LPC in Pebble. I do like the possibility of bringing back an Artwalk wristlet, a Miaou LP, a Red Garance something (if it is the right red)... Hope its not wistful conjurations of my mind. Wish me luck!



seton said:


> bon voyage, GF! (love the clipart)



Thank you! I am looking forward to seeing more creations from you. &#128521;






IFH said:


> Looks like you are so ready for a great trip...have fun &#128587;



Thunderstorms forecast ahead but I am all prepped with LC. Just hoping for good weather. I will try to have as much fun as possible. Thank you!



pbnjam said:


> I was going to do almost the same thing, carry a larger LP bag with a mini cuir for the travel document/ wallets. Have fun on your trip!



Thank you! It had become my travel ensemble in a way, alternating the 2724 with either a 1899 or backpack or LSH, dependent on whether I have a rolling luggage. The mini Cuir is working so well with all its siblings that I am contemplating a second one. Heee....


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> The straps softened pretty quickly. I was using it so much when I got it in June. Love the wide space. Too bad this style was discontinued.It makes a wonderful carry on or even as a daily bag for ladies whom carry a lot. I feel jittery when my valuables are not on me when I travel, especially when I know syndicates do exist, particularly to steal from carry on baggage on board.



Steal from carry-ons on board?? That's terrible. I put a lock on whatever goes in the overhead compartments, but at least the large long handled LP is small enough to be stashed under the seat where you can keep an eye on it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Steal from carry-ons on board?? That's terrible. I put a lock on whatever goes in the overhead compartments, but at least the large long handled LP is small enough to be stashed under the seat where you can keep an eye on it.



Horrifying isn't it? We even had a police commentary demonstrating how the syndicate works. I feel safest when my valuables are on me and just clothing or snacks in the overhead compartment. Yup, when I use the 1899, it fits under the seat. First time using the 2724 for travel, will try and see if it fits later.


----------



## joie0608

hi good day! i bought my neo LC last month but i noticed recently that it has a scratch. any advise or idea how to remove it?thanks!


----------



## Marybflor

this is my only one. I love the color and it was a gift. Not sure where she got it tho


----------



## cheidel

Love your black 2724, great travel bag. Brought my navy 2724 to TX with me. [emoji39] the Cuir is gorgeous. [emoji106]


----------



## mermaid.braid

tinkerella said:


> OOOOH. Pose a modeling shot! The bag pack is a great addition to your collection I'm sure



As requested, here are a couple of quick mod shots. I hope to do better ones when I can get someone else to take the photos 







For reference I am 5'0"/152 cm. It's not quite a mini backpack, but it's small. There is also a bigger size available. I can fit my ipad but I don't think a laptop would. There's a zip pocket on the inside in addition to the outside pocket.


----------



## tinkerella

mermaid.braid said:


> As requested, here are a couple of quick mod shots. I hope to do better ones when I can get someone else to take the photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference I am 5'0"/152 cm. It's not quite a mini backpack, but it's small. There is also a bigger size available. I can fit my ipad but I don't think a laptop would. There's a zip pocket on the inside in addition to the outside pocket.




Looks great on you mermaid braid !! 
Super chic! Thanks for the mini review as well. Hehe


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> As requested, here are a couple of quick mod shots. I hope to do better ones when I can get someone else to take the photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference I am 5'0"/152 cm. It's not quite a mini backpack, but it's small. There is also a bigger size available. I can fit my ipad but I don't think a laptop would. There's a zip pocket on the inside in addition to the outside pocket.




Looks cute on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love your black 2724, great travel bag. Brought my navy 2724 to TX with me.the Cuir is gorgeous.



it works so well as a travel bag. love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> As requested, here are a couple of quick mod shot.



Very nice!  it doesn't overwhelm you at all, good choice with the size!


----------



## plumaplomb

mermaid.braid said:


> My LP Néo backpack in black + small Néo pouch (I don't see this size on the LC website anymore, only the slightly longer one, hmmm)
> This is my first backpack since grade school
> 
> View attachment 3069519



Is this available elsewhere?  I've never seen this before!


----------



## mermaid.braid

tinkerella said:


> Looks great on you mermaid braid !!
> Super chic! Thanks for the mini review as well. Hehe



Thanks! And yw. I've only used it a couple of times but so far, so good.



pbnjam said:


> Looks cute on you!


Thank you 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Very nice!  it doesn't overwhelm you at all, good choice with the size!



Thank you! I'm happy LC decided to make a smaller size.



plumaplomb said:


> Is this available elsewhere?  I've never seen this before!


Check the LC website, both sizes of the backpack will be available in the fall Néo colors. The thing I meant as not being available anymore is the pouch.


----------



## thedseer

plumaplomb said:


> Is this available elsewhere?  I've never seen this before!



Bagshop.com has them, though I'm not sure if there are multiple sizes/how the measurements compare.


----------



## zuzu maxx

It's been so long since I've been on, but I was reading through your forum and remembered why I love Longchamp so much. Here is my collection!


----------



## zuzu maxx

A few more...


----------



## zuzu maxx

Last  one and some are even missing!


----------



## EGBDF

zuzu maxx said:


> Last  one and some are even missing!



Wow wow, you have an amazing collection!  I love the variety. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## zuzu maxx

Thanks, EGBDF! I used to work right around the corner from LC SF so it became and obsession. I haven't even posted three other bags I own - lol! I love my Parade with the buttons and my beige hobo looks so chic with white jeans in the summer! Of course my go to bags are my two Planetes.


----------



## MMaiko

zuzu maxx said:


> It's been so long since I've been on, but I was reading through your forum and remembered why I love Longchamp so much. Here is my collection!



Wonderful collection!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zuzu maxx

MMaiko said:


> Wonderful collection!  Thanks for sharing.


 
Thank you, MMaiko!


----------



## pbnjam

zuzu maxx said:


> It's been so long since I've been on, but I was reading through your forum and remembered why I love Longchamp so much. Here is my collection!



Love your collection! All of them are so pretty. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## LuvAllBags

zuzu maxx said:


> It's been so long since I've been on, but I was reading through your forum and remembered why I love Longchamp so much. Here is my collection!




Beautiful collection!


----------



## SmokieDragon

zuzu maxx said:


> It's been so long since I've been on, but I was reading through your forum and remembered why I love Longchamp so much. Here is my collection!



Lovely collection! First time I'm seeing some of these styles! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## the_baglover

Roseau in deep pink, patent leather:


----------



## pbnjam

Finally got over to Cosmos. Never knew this place existed. I was very happy to find two bags to add to my LC collection.




Got a 40 percent off for both. At first the lady told me 20 percent off for the LP tribu? and 40 percent off leather one. I took a little time thinking if I wanted both so the SA gave me 40 percent for both! I wasn't even haggling.


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> Finally got over to Cosmos. Never knew this place existed. I was very happy to find two bags to add to my LC collection.
> View attachment 3074132
> 
> View attachment 3074133
> 
> Got a 40 percent off for both. At first the lady told me 20 percent off for the LP tribu? and 40 percent off leather one. I took a little time thinking if I wanted both so the SA gave me 40 percent for both! I wasn't even haggling.




What a score! They are both beautiful!


----------



## EGBDF

the_baglover said:


> Roseau in deep pink, patent leather:



Pretty color!



pbnjam said:


> Finally got over to Cosmos. Never knew this place existed. I was very happy to find two bags to add to my LC collection.
> View attachment 3074132
> 
> View attachment 3074133
> 
> Got a 40 percent off for both. At first the lady told me 20 percent off for the LP tribu? and 40 percent off leather one. I took a little time thinking if I wanted both so the SA gave me 40 percent for both! I wasn't even haggling.



These are both so nice!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

zuzu maxx said:


> Here is my collection!



Fabulous collection!first time I am seeing some of the bags. &#128077;




the_baglover said:


> Roseau in deep pink,]



This is so beautiful!




pbnjam said:


> I was very happy to find two bags to add to my LC collection.



Wonderful score!


----------



## zuzu maxx

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely collection! First time I'm seeing some of these styles! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you, SmokieDragon! I love my collection. &#128522;


----------



## zuzu maxx

That Tribu is a beautiful bag!


----------



## Minne Bags

I promised @EGBDF pics (front and back) of my longchamp keychain/charm. I placed it next to a quarter for size reference. 

I bought it from Magnums.net many years ago (before they changed their name to sands point shop.)


----------



## LuvAllBags

the_baglover said:


> Roseau in deep pink, patent leather:




So pretty! 



pbnjam said:


> Finally got over to Cosmos. Never knew this place existed. I was very happy to find two bags to add to my LC collection.
> View attachment 3074132
> 
> View attachment 3074133
> 
> Got a 40 percent off for both. At first the lady told me 20 percent off for the LP tribu? and 40 percent off leather one. I took a little time thinking if I wanted both so the SA gave me 40 percent for both! I wasn't even haggling.




Love both of these! The Tribu is too, too stunning. The colors are out of this world. 40% off too...amazing!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Finally got over to Cosmos. Never knew this place existed. I was very happy to find two bags to add to my LC collection.
> View attachment 3074132
> 
> View attachment 3074133
> 
> Got a 40 percent off for both. At first the lady told me 20 percent off for the LP tribu? and 40 percent off leather one. I took a little time thinking if I wanted both so the SA gave me 40 percent for both! I wasn't even haggling.



Both just lovely and an awesome price!



Minne Bags said:


> I promised @EGBDF pics (front and back) of my longchamp keychain/charm. I placed it next to a quarter for size reference.
> 
> I bought it from Magnums.net many years ago (before they changed their name to sands point shop.)
> 
> View attachment 3074363
> View attachment 3074365



Adorable!


----------



## cheidel

zuzu maxx said:


> Last  one and some are even missing!


Love your beautiful collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cheidel

the_baglover said:


> Roseau in deep pink, patent leather:


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Finally got over to Cosmos. Never knew this place existed. I was very happy to find two bags to add to my LC collection.
> View attachment 3074132
> 
> View attachment 3074133
> 
> Got a 40 percent off for both. At first the lady told me 20 percent off for the LP tribu? and 40 percent off leather one. I took a little time thinking if I wanted both so the SA gave me 40 percent for both! I wasn't even haggling.


Congrats on a great deal, and two gorgeous bags!!!  I really love the color of the leather trim on the Tribu, and that navy is beautiful!!!


----------



## zuzu maxx

cheidel said:


> Love your beautiful collection!  Thanks for sharing!



Thank you, Cheidel!  &#127804; I have a new one on my radar!! 

I used to love Chanel, but I sold all but one and now have pretty nuch only LC and MZ Wallace.


----------



## IFH

zuzu maxx said:


> Thank you, Cheidel!  &#127804; I have a new one on my radar!!
> 
> I used to love Chanel, but I sold all but one and now have pretty nuch only LC and MZ Wallace.



Same idea as mine &#128522; I have sold all my chanel chain bags that are bigger than 10-11 inches.  I still love their look though, so I stil keep the smaller ones.


----------



## tinkerella

My small cuir in noir is finally here !! [emoji4][emoji4] super pleased w it ! 




Here's a group photo w my planetes and nylon


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Minne Bags

HesitantShopper said:


> Both just lovely and an awesome price!
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!




Thank you, HS! [emoji3]


----------



## Minne Bags

pbnjam said:


> Finally got over to Cosmos. Never knew this place existed. I was very happy to find two bags to add to my LC collection.
> View attachment 3074132
> 
> View attachment 3074133
> 
> Got a 40 percent off for both. At first the lady told me 20 percent off for the LP tribu? and 40 percent off leather one. I took a little time thinking if I wanted both so the SA gave me 40 percent for both! I wasn't even haggling.




Very nice additions, pbnjam! Enjoy.


----------



## Minne Bags

the_baglover said:


> Roseau in deep pink, patent leather:




Beautiful!


----------



## Minne Bags

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3074807
> 
> 
> My small cuir in noir is finally here !! [emoji4][emoji4] super pleased w it !
> 
> View attachment 3074808
> 
> 
> Here's a group photo w my planetes and nylon
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Nice collection! I especially love the jewel tones.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Finally got over to Cosmos. Never knew this place existed. I was very happy to find two bags to add to my LC collection.
> View attachment 3074132
> 
> View attachment 3074133
> 
> Got a 40 percent off for both. At first the lady told me 20 percent off for the LP tribu? and 40 percent off leather one. I took a little time thinking if I wanted both so the SA gave me 40 percent for both! I wasn't even haggling.



What beautiful bags and congratulations on the great discount! I think the leather one is from the Au Sultan collection


----------



## pbnjam

zuzu maxx said:


> That Tribu is a beautiful bag!





LuvAllBags said:


> Love both of these! The Tribu is too, too stunning. The colors are out of this world. 40% off too...amazing!





HesitantShopper said:


> Both just lovely and an awesome price!





cheidel said:


> Congrats on a great deal, and two gorgeous bags!!!  I really love the color of the leather trim on the Tribu, and that navy is beautiful!!!





Minne Bags said:


> Very nice additions, pbnjam! Enjoy.





SmokieDragon said:


> What beautiful bags and congratulations on the great discount! I think the leather one is from the Au Sultan collection





EGBDF said:


> These are both so nice!





tflowers921 said:


> What a score! They are both beautiful!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful score!



Thank you everyone! I like the tribu bag a lot too. Usually scared of canvas and white color but it looks very summery and I like the green leaves. Also love the lightness in LC bags whether it's leather or nylon. I think I will be getting rid of some of my heavier bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> My small cuir in noir is finally hereHere's a group photo w my planetes and nylon



Yay! It looks fabulous and what a lovely family!


----------



## cheidel

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3074807
> 
> 
> My small cuir in noir is finally here !! [emoji4][emoji4] super pleased w it !
> 
> View attachment 3074808
> 
> 
> Here's a group photo w my planetes and nylon
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Congrats!!  Nice collection, and yes, the Cuir leather is lovely!


----------



## zuzu maxx

IFH said:


> Same idea as mine &#128522; I have sold all my chanel chain bags that are bigger than 10-11 inches.  I still love their look though, so I stil keep the smaller ones.


 
Yes, my only Chanel left is a small classic in burgundy with a modern twist. I just love it because it's more like the east/west style.


----------



## zuzu maxx

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3074807
> 
> 
> My small cuir in noir is finally here !! [emoji4][emoji4] super pleased w it !
> 
> View attachment 3074808
> 
> 
> Here's a group photo w my planetes and nylon
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful! I hope they bring back Planetes some day. I missed out on getting a large in a bright color and such a sturdy tote!


----------



## _purseaddict_

My Longchamp collection.


----------



## tinkerella

zuzu maxx said:


> Beautiful! I hope they bring back Planetes some day. I missed out on getting a large in a bright color and such a sturdy tote!




Thank you !
Wonder what's the reason for discontinuing planetes.. I do prefer that line over the neo because I prefer the look of the planetes zips more. 

But the shoulder straps of the Neo does make it more versatile!


----------



## tinkerella

_purseaddict_ said:


> My Longchamp collection.
> 
> View attachment 3076548
> View attachment 3076550




Beautiful !! Love the colours!


----------



## SmokieDragon

_purseaddict_ said:


> My Longchamp collection.
> 
> View attachment 3076548
> View attachment 3076550



I have the Mint version of your Losange


----------



## LuvAllBags

_purseaddict_ said:


> My Longchamp collection.
> 
> View attachment 3076548
> View attachment 3076550




Lovely! I have the handbag version of the one on the bottom - love it. Great summer colors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

_purseaddict_ said:


> My Longchamp



Beautiful  pieces. I just acquired the Fantasie Neo Clutch and love the colors!


----------



## _purseaddict_

tinkerella said:


> Beautiful !! Love the colours!







SmokieDragon said:


> I have the Mint version of your Losange







LuvAllBags said:


> Lovely! I have the handbag version of the one on the bottom - love it. Great summer colors.







frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful  pieces. I just acquired the Fantasie Neo Clutch and love the colors!




Thank you so much ladies. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

_purseaddict_ said:


> My Longchamp collection.
> 
> View attachment 3076548
> View attachment 3076550



pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All packed for yoga. Eiffel MSH in Hydrangea.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for yoga. Eiffel MSH in Hydrangea.



This is such a pretty color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> This is such a pretty color!



My fav kind of pink! &#128525;


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for yoga. Eiffel MSH in Hydrangea.




Amazing!! Love this so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Amazing!! Love this so much!



Thank you! Love both so much!


----------



## emmijohanna

.  My first one! I got this today![emoji85][emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

emmijohanna said:


> View attachment 3085716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  My first one! I got this today![emoji85][emoji7]




Great choice!


----------



## EGBDF

emmijohanna said:


> View attachment 3085716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  My first one! I got this today![emoji85][emoji7]



Classic. Nice.


----------



## emmijohanna

LuvAllBags said:


> Great choice!




Thank you! I'm so happy[emoji4]


----------



## tinkerella

emmijohanna said:


> My first one! I got this today![emoji85][emoji7]




Congrats and welcome to the club!! This will surely not be your last


----------



## emmijohanna

emmijohanna said:


> Thank you! I'm so happy[emoji4]




Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## emmijohanna

tinkerella said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club!! This will surely not be your last




Haha![emoji1] Thanks! I'm sure this is not my last!


----------



## APhiJill

emmijohanna said:


> Haha![emoji1] Thanks! I'm sure this is not my last!



No it won't be your last, trust me


----------



## _purseaddict_

HesitantShopper said:


> pretty!




Thank you. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## AmyEclectic

zuzu maxx said:


> It's been so long since I've been on, but I was reading through your forum and remembered why I love Longchamp so much. Here is my collection!


Impressive! Beautiful collection. Enjoy them.


----------



## amycgl

My Le Pliage Neo Medium Navy Blue


----------



## pbnjam

amycgl said:


> My Le Pliage Neo Medium Navy Blue



Love it! We're twins!


----------



## amycgl

pbnjam said:


> Love it! We're twins!


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for yoga. Eiffel MSH in Hydrangea.




So pretty. I like the white version too but won't let myself get another one in Eiffel Tower lol


----------



## hitt

My first Sands Point Shop order that actually went through! It was meant to be!

I purchased the Veau Foulonne Mini Duffle in Mocha. It's funny because I found the same bag in Midnight Blue at Nordstrom Rack last year and it was cheaper. I don't regret returning it though. And I don't regret purchasing this bag at all! (After I placed the order, I remembered I had a Veau Foulonne Crossbody I purchased at Off Saks 5th.)

Mocha is such a great color. In dark lighting it almost looks black but you can totally tell it isn't exactly black. In the light, it reveals a rich brown.

So moral of the story? If you are hesitant about their Veau Foulonne line? Don't be! I actually found a black Veau Foulonne Mini Duffle at a thrift store(for $4.00, WHAT) and it has held up real well. Sure, it has worn corners but I consider them a part of its history. I don't mind it at all.


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> My first Sands Point Shop order that actually went through! It was meant to be!
> 
> I purchased the Veau Foulonne Mini Duffle in Mocha. It's funny because I found the same bag in Midnight Blue at Nordstrom Rack last year and it was cheaper. I don't regret returning it though. And I don't regret purchasing this bag at all! (After I placed the order, I remembered I had a Veau Foulonne Crossbody I purchased at Off Saks 5th.)
> 
> Mocha is such a great color. In dark lighting it almost looks black but you can totally tell it isn't exactly black. In the light, it reveals a rich brown.
> 
> So moral of the story? If you are hesitant about their Veau Foulonne line? Don't be! I actually found a black Veau Foulonne Mini Duffle at a thrift store(for $4.00, WHAT) and it has held up real well. Sure, it has worn corners but I consider them to part of its history. I don't mind it at all.



These are so cute and chic. I want.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

amycgl said:


> My Le Pliage Neo Medium Navy Blue






pbnjam said:


> Love it! We're twins!



Make that triplets!Yahoo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> So pretty. I like the white version too but won't let myself get another one in Eiffel Tower lol



&#128522;
Maybe another color might come round and tempt you again. &#128518;






hitt said:


> My first
> Mocha is such a great color. In dark lighting it almost looks black but you can totally tell it isn't exactly black. In the light, it reveals a rich brown.



Bag twins! I love this bag and agree Mocha is such a great colour!


----------



## LuvAllBags

hitt said:


> My first Sands Point Shop order that actually went through! It was meant to be!
> 
> I purchased the Veau Foulonne Mini Duffle in Mocha. It's funny because I found the same bag in Midnight Blue at Nordstrom Rack last year and it was cheaper. I don't regret returning it though. And I don't regret purchasing this bag at all! (After I placed the order, I remembered I had a Veau Foulonne Crossbody I purchased at Off Saks 5th.)
> 
> Mocha is such a great color. In dark lighting it almost looks black but you can totally tell it isn't exactly black. In the light, it reveals a rich brown.
> 
> So moral of the story? If you are hesitant about their Veau Foulonne line? Don't be! I actually found a black Veau Foulonne Mini Duffle at a thrift store(for $4.00, WHAT) and it has held up real well. Sure, it has worn corners but I consider them a part of its history. I don't mind it at all.




Beautiful collection!


----------



## MMaiko

hitt said:


> My first Sands Point Shop order that actually went through! It was meant to be!



LOVE them, they're gorgeous.  Enjoy!


----------



## APhiJill

I love this one I just got


----------



## frenziedhandbag

APhiJill said:


> I love this



Classic! Congrats!


----------



## Kalos

I picked up my Miaou today. A fellow tpfer posted hers a few weeks ago and I've been stalking the UK website and harassing the regent street store every since. They got a shipment on Wednesday and I got to pick mine up today. I'm so happy with it, especially as my Mary Katrantzou print pliage is starting to look rough at the corners.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kalos said:


> I picked up my Miaou today.



Looking awesome!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3091387
> View attachment 3091388
> 
> I picked up my Miaou today. A fellow tpfer posted hers a few weeks ago and I've been stalking the UK website and harassing the regent street store every since. They got a shipment on Wednesday and I got to pick mine up today. I'm so happy with it, especially as my Mary Katrantzou print pliage is starting to look rough at the corners.




So cute!


----------



## Kalos

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking awesome!







LuvAllBags said:


> So cute!




Thanks!


----------



## gfrosen

I bought my first Longchamp bag in Paris a few months ago. I don't usually buy branded bags. Not because I don't like them, but because I mostly spend my money on art supplies.  My only intention was to browse the boutique with my sisters, since I never really saw the appeal of these nylon bags. I used to hate them because I thought they looked plain and was priced the same as leather bags. (I didn't look at the price tag haha). This was until I spotted the Neo Fantasie tote, and I fell in love. I immediately added another one the other day because I absolutely love the navy Miaou bag. I had to pester the store here in Finland so I could find out when the Navy ones will be available. They only had the pink one for a month or so. I am also playing around with the idea of getting a non-limited edition Le Pliage and painting on it But maybe I'll try it on a fake one first


----------



## LuvAllBags

gfrosen said:


> I bought my first Longchamp bag in Paris a few months ago. I don't usually buy branded bags. Not because I don't like them, but because I mostly spend my money on art supplies.  My only intention was to browse the boutique with my sisters, since I never really saw the appeal of these nylon bags. I used to hate them because I thought they looked plain and was priced the same as leather bags. (I didn't look at the price tag haha). This was until I spotted the Neo Fantasie tote, and I fell in love. I immediately added another one the other day because I absolutely love the navy Miaou bag. I had to pester the store here in Finland so I could find out when the Navy ones will be available. They only had the pink one for a month or so. I am also playing around with the idea of getting a non-limited edition Le Pliage and painting on it But maybe I'll try it on a fake one first




Love your collection. I have this Fantaisie in the handbag style, and also love this design. One I saw it in person I had to have it.


----------



## pbnjam

gfrosen said:


> I bought my first Longchamp bag in Paris a few months ago. I don't usually buy branded bags. Not because I don't like them, but because I mostly spend my money on art supplies.  My only intention was to browse the boutique with my sisters, since I never really saw the appeal of these nylon bags. I used to hate them because I thought they looked plain and was priced the same as leather bags. (I didn't look at the price tag haha). This was until I spotted the Neo Fantasie tote, and I fell in love. I immediately added another one the other day because I absolutely love the navy Miaou bag. I had to pester the store here in Finland so I could find out when the Navy ones will be available. They only had the pink one for a month or so. I am also playing around with the idea of getting a non-limited edition Le Pliage and painting on it But maybe I'll try it on a fake one first



Painting on it sounds like a good idea. I think I have seen on this forum before where someone painted their LP. Maybe you can try it on a cheap second hand one. 

Btw, love both of your bags!


----------



## cheidel

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3091387
> View attachment 3091388
> 
> I picked up my Miaou today. A fellow tpfer posted hers a few weeks ago and I've been stalking the UK website and harassing the regent street store every since. They got a shipment on Wednesday and I got to pick mine up today. I'm so happy with it, especially as my Mary Katrantzou print pliage is starting to look rough at the corners.


Congrats, very cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

gfrosen said:


> I bought my first Longchamp bag in Paris a few months ago. I don't usually buy branded bags. Not because I don't like them, but because I mostly spend my money on art supplies.  My only intention was to browse the boutique with my sisters, since I never really saw the appeal of these nylon bags. I used to hate them because I thought they looked plain and was priced the same as leather bags. (I didn't look at the price tag haha). This was until I spotted the Neo Fantasie tote, and I fell in love. I immediately added another one the other day because I absolutely love the navy Miaou bag. I had to pester the store here in Finland so I could find out when the Navy ones will be available. They only had the pink one for a month or so. I am also playing around with the idea of getting a non-limited edition Le Pliage and painting on it But maybe I'll try it on a fake one first


Congrats on your first, and both are very pretty!!!  Enjoy!!!!!  There was also a very pretty indigo nylon LP on a LC Thread that someone painted a picture of a Zebra on the bag.  It came out gorgeous, but I don't remember which Thread on the LC Forum.


----------



## swdl

the_baglover said:


> Roseau in deep pink, patent leather:



love it!!!!


----------



## ayumiken

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3091387
> View attachment 3091388
> 
> I picked up my Miaou today. A fellow tpfer posted hers a few weeks ago and I've been stalking the UK website and harassing the regent street store every since. They got a shipment on Wednesday and I got to pick mine up today. I'm so happy with it, especially as my Mary Katrantzou print pliage is starting to look rough at the corners.


Cute designs. Looking funny yet great to use. Very good in shopping.


----------



## mel82

plumaplomb said:


> Is this available elsewhere?  I've never seen this before!



Ya..its available .


----------



## tflowers921

I know I'm so late to this party but I finally got my cage!!! My aunt ordered it for me back in March but made me wait till my birthday. This pink is the prettiest!


----------



## HeatherL

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3094239
> 
> I know I'm so late to this party but I finally got my cage!!! My aunt ordered it for me back in March but made me wait till my birthday. This pink is the prettiest!




Adorable!!


----------



## tflowers921

HeatherL said:


> Adorable!!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Mamable

Here's the photos i bought @ TheBagMaster Zalora Market place. I know its fake coz the serial number was erased in just one touch of my thumb and they are insisting its Authentic. I told them to replace it or return my money but they are saying that there items are 100% authentic. Which is not true. I know im not wrong coz i have lots of LONGCHAMP bags bought in duty free. Please check my longchamp neo for authenticity. Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> I know I'm so late to this party but I finally got my cage! This pink is the prettiest!



Wooh! Your picture shows off the glorious sheen on the bag so well! So pretty! That's a mighty long wait but better late than never. Enjoy!


----------



## tinkerella

tflowers921 said:


> I know I'm so late to this party but I finally got my cage!!! My aunt ordered it for me back in March but made me wait till my birthday. This pink is the prettiest!




So pretty !!! Like they say, good things are worth waiting for


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wooh! Your picture shows off the glorious sheen on the bag so well! So pretty! That's a mighty long wait but better late than never. Enjoy!







tinkerella said:


> So pretty !!! Like they say, good things are worth waiting for




Thank you! The color is so lovely, it almost glows! It was quite a wait but well worth it!!!


----------



## paula3boys

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3094239
> 
> I know I'm so late to this party but I finally got my cage!!! My aunt ordered it for me back in March but made me wait till my birthday. This pink is the prettiest!




Ok this is the first cage that is tempting me. Are they hard to find? I'm new to the LC party lol


----------



## tflowers921

paula3boys said:


> Ok this is the first cage that is tempting me. Are they hard to find? I'm new to the LC party lol




It's beautiful. They aren't selling them in stores anymore, I think just eBay & the like.


----------



## paula3boys

tflowers921 said:


> It's beautiful. They aren't selling them in stores anymore, I think just eBay & the like.




Thanks for the info. I'll keep an eye out now


----------



## cheidel

Mamable said:


> View attachment 3094542
> View attachment 3094543
> View attachment 3094544
> 
> Here's the photos i bought @ TheBagMaster Zalora Market place. I know its fake coz the serial number was erased in just one touch of my thumb and they are insisting its Authentic. I told them to replace it or return my money but they are saying that there items are 100% authentic. Which is not true. I know im not wrong coz i have lots of LONGCHAMP bags bought in duty free. Please check my longchamp neo for authenticity. Thank you. [emoji4]


 
You probably should post this on the Authenticate Thread and follow the instructions on page 1 of the Thread.


----------



## cheidel

Well, I am sharing all the Longchamp bags I purchased in June and July, since I just got home after almost 3 months of working in TX.  Was so excited to open them all (except JS and the leather Cuir Tote which were shipped to me in TX).  Thanks for letting me share!  


Navy, Slate and Classic Black 1899, LM Metal Black 1899 and the LM Metal Travel Bag 1624 in Old Gold (which is a gorgeous color IRL). Both MIF!!!!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Well, I am sharing all the Longchamp bags I purchased in June and July, since I just got home after almost 3 months of working in TX.  Was so excited to open them all (except JS and the leather Cuir Tote which were shipped to me in TX).  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> Navy, Slate and Classic Black 1899, LM Metal Black 1899 and the LM Metal Travel Bag 1624 in Old Gold (which is a gorgeous color IRL). Both MIF!!!!




We've been talking about black, slate & navy for so long, I'm so glad you got all 3! Congrats!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Well, I am sharing all the Longchamp bags I purchased in June and July, since I just got home after almost 3 months of working in TX.  Was so excited to open them all (except JS and the leather Cuir Tote which were shipped to me in TX).  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> Navy, Slate and Classic Black 1899, LM Metal Black 1899 and the LM Metal Travel Bag 1624 in Old Gold (which is a gorgeous color IRL). Both MIF!!!!




Great bags! Congrats on your haul!!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Well, I am sharing all the Longchamp bags I purchased in June and July, since I just got home after almost 3 months of working in TX.  Was so excited to open them all (except JS and the leather Cuir Tote which were shipped to me in TX).  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> Navy, Slate and Classic Black 1899, LM Metal Black 1899 and the LM Metal Travel Bag 1624 in Old Gold (which is a gorgeous color IRL). Both MIF!!!!



Wonderful additions! Your 1899s are all such versatile colors.


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Well, I am sharing all the Longchamp bags I purchased in June and July, since I just got home after almost 3 months of working in TX.  Was so excited to open them all (except JS and the leather Cuir Tote which were shipped to me in TX).  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> Navy, Slate and Classic Black 1899, LM Metal Black 1899 and the LM Metal Travel Bag 1624 in Old Gold (which is a gorgeous color IRL). Both MIF!!!!




Love! Congrats! Amazing haul!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> We've been talking about black, slate & navy for so long, I'm so glad you got all 3! Congrats!


 
Thanks!  Classic Black LP has been on my wish list for a while, and I have 2 navy LLH 2724, and now 1 navy 1899, love the color!  Slate was another on my wish list, and also have the Slate LP Expandable Tote.


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3094239
> 
> I know I'm so late to this party but I finally got my cage!!! My aunt ordered it for me back in March but made me wait till my birthday. This pink is the prettiest!




Very pretty, love both colors!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Great bags! Congrats on your haul!!




Thanks!!!  Like you, so happy I finally scored the LM Metal in Noir, and even happier that it was 40% off!!!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Wonderful additions! Your 1899s are all such versatile colors.


 


LuvAllBags said:


> Love! Congrats! Amazing haul!




Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Well, I am sharing all the Longchamp bags I purchased in June and July, since I just got home after almost 3 months of working in TX.  Was so excited to open them all (except JS and the leather Cuir Tote which were shipped to me in TX).  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> Navy, Slate and Classic Black 1899, LM Metal Black 1899 and the LM Metal Travel Bag 1624 in Old Gold (which is a gorgeous color IRL). Both MIF!!!!



That's a long time to be working away from home! These are all gorgeous pieces! Love your LM metal and JS travel bag.


----------



## ptqcangel08

I apologize in advance if this isn't the right place to post this.  

I just bought this Le pliage heritage toile bag from Nordstrom rack for $460 (original is $1350).  It is missing the long strap. May I ask if this is a good deal for this bag? Also, has anyone had any experience with getting a replacement strap? How much does longchamp charge for that? I'm new to longchamp and would greatly appreciate feedback from the experts in this subforum. TIA!!!


----------



## ptqcangel08

ptqcangel08 said:


> I apologize in advance if this isn't the right place to post this.
> 
> I just bought this Le pliage heritage toile bag from Nordstrom rack for $460 (original is $1350).  It is missing the long strap. May I ask if this is a good deal for this bag? Also, has anyone had any experience with getting a replacement strap? How much does longchamp charge for that? I'm new to longchamp and would greatly appreciate feedback from the experts in this subforum. TIA!!!




Here's a pic of the bag


----------



## EGBDF

ptqcangel08 said:


> I apologize in advance if this isn't the right place to post this.
> 
> I just bought this Le pliage heritage toile bag from Nordstrom rack for $460 (original is $1350).  It is missing the long strap. May I ask if this is a good deal for this bag? Also, has anyone had any experience with getting a replacement strap? How much does longchamp charge for that? I'm new to longchamp and would greatly appreciate feedback from the experts in this subforum. TIA!!!



Very pretty! IMO opinion that's a great deal.
I would email Longchamp and ask if you can order a replacement strap. They will probably ask for the tag info. I had ordered one (for a different style bag) and it wasn't very expensive, though they ended up canceling because they didn't have that color any more. So I'd email asap.
Though, is it black? If you can't get a replacement from LC it seems black would be easy to find another strap that works.

Good luck!


----------



## ptqcangel08

EGBDF said:


> Very pretty! IMO opinion that's a great deal.
> 
> I would email Longchamp and ask if you can order a replacement strap. They will probably ask for the tag info. I had ordered one (for a different style bag) and it wasn't very expensive, though they ended up canceling because they didn't have that color any more. So I'd email asap.
> 
> Though, is it black? If you can't get a replacement from LC it seems black would be easy to find another strap that works.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!




Thanks for your feedback! May I ask how much they quoted u for a replacement strap? 

It's actually navy, not black (lighting is bad in my house right now).  I'll definitely email LC!!! Thanks again!


----------



## EGBDF

ptqcangel08 said:


> Thanks for your feedback! May I ask how much they quoted u for a replacement strap?
> 
> It's actually navy, not black (lighting is bad in my house right now).  I'll definitely email LC!!! Thanks again!



It was $25 + $5 shipping, a few years ago, for a different bag.


----------



## hitt

EGBDF said:


> Very pretty! IMO opinion that's a great deal.
> I would email Longchamp and ask if you can order a replacement strap. They will probably ask for the tag info. I had ordered one (for a different style bag) and it wasn't very expensive, though they ended up canceling because they didn't have that color any more. So I'd email asap.
> Though, is it black? If you can't get a replacement from LC it seems black would be easy to find another strap that works.
> 
> Good luck!


I didn't even know that was a possibility! What bag did you get a replacement strap for?


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> I didn't even know that was a possibility! What bag did you get a replacement strap for?



It was a LP cuir, but they eventually cancelled my order saying that they didn't have the color any more. (I just checked my old emails-it was just last year, it seems like longer than that!!)


----------



## seton

ptqcangel08 said:


> Here's a pic of the bag
> View attachment 3099054



You can always use Mautto.com if LC wont come thru with the strap.





cheidel said:


> Well, I am sharing all the Longchamp bags I purchased in June and July, since I just got home after almost 3 months of working in TX.  Was so excited to open them all (except JS and the leather Cuir Tote which were shipped to me in TX).  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> Navy, Slate and Classic Black 1899, LM Metal Black 1899 and the LM Metal Travel Bag 1624 in Old Gold (which is a gorgeous color IRL). Both MIF!!!!



Wow, you had an eventful June and July. Thx for sharing! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ptqcangel08

seton said:


> You can always use Mautto.com if LC wont come thru with the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you had an eventful June and July. Thx for sharing!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Thank you! I emailed LC tonight. Hopefully they come through. If not, will definitely try Mautto.com


----------



## elzi

The Neo is now my favourite Longchamp! And so in love with the colour Opera  (the colour is much prettier in person!)


----------



## tflowers921

elzi said:


> The Neo is now my favourite Longchamp! And so in love with the colour Opera  (the colour is much prettier in person!)




Great bag & great color!


----------



## EGBDF

elzi said:


> The Neo is now my favourite Longchamp! And so in love with the colour Opera  (the colour is much prettier in person!)



I agree, the color is gorgeous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

elzi said:


> The Neo is now my favourite Longchamp! And so in love with the colour Opera  (the colour is much prettier in person!)




Pretty!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> That's a long time to be working away from home! These are all gorgeous pieces! Love your LM metal and JS travel bag.




Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Love! Congrats! Amazing haul!


 


seton said:


> You can always use Mautto.com if LC wont come thru with the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you had an eventful June and July. Thx for sharing!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> We've been talking about black, slate & navy for so long, I'm so glad you got all 3! Congrats!


Btw, I took the Classic Black LP in for her make-over yesterday, can't wait to pick her up on Thursday!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Btw, I took the Classic Black LP in for her make-over yesterday, can't wait to pick her up on Thursday!




I love to see your makeovers!!! I'm guessing she's getting a tattoo [emoji6]??? Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## cheidel

elzi said:


> The Neo is now my favourite Longchamp! And so in love with the colour Opera  (the colour is much prettier in person!)


Very pretty!!!


----------



## PetitChienBlanc

First I got a small LP tote in black... It was too small.

Then a large LP tote in mullberry, which unfortunately had some quality control issues  

Finally, third time to the boutique is just right!
Here's my adorably silly Miaow LP navy! She was the last in the store! (And definitely won't be my last Longchamp)


----------



## tflowers921

PetitChienBlanc said:


> First I got a small LP tote in black... It was too small.
> 
> 
> 
> Then a large LP tote in mullberry, which unfortunately had some quality control issues
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, third time to the boutique is just right!
> 
> Here's my adorably silly Miaow LP navy! She was the last in the store! (And definitely won't be my last Longchamp)




Welcome to LC...it definitely won't be your last! 
Miao is adorable, congrats!


----------



## cheidel

PetitChienBlanc said:


> First I got a small LP tote in black... It was too small.
> 
> Then a large LP tote in mullberry, which unfortunately had some quality control issues
> 
> Finally, third time to the boutique is just right!
> Here's my adorably silly Miaow LP navy! She was the last in the store! (And definitely won't be my last Longchamp)


Congrats and welcome!!!  Very cute!!


----------



## PetitChienBlanc

tflowers921 said:


> Welcome to LC...it definitely won't be your last!
> Miao is adorable, congrats!





cheidel said:


> Congrats and welcome!!!  Very cute!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

PetitChienBlanc said:


> First I got a small LP tote in black... It was too small.
> 
> 
> 
> Then a large LP tote in mullberry, which unfortunately had some quality control issues
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, third time to the boutique is just right!
> 
> Here's my adorably silly Miaow LP navy! She was the last in the store! (And definitely won't be my last Longchamp)




Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

elzi said:


> The Neo is now my favourite Longchamp! And so in love with the colour Opera  (the colour is much prettier in person!)



I've seen Opera! It's very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

PetitChienBlanc said:


> Finally, third time to the boutique is just right!
> Here's my adorably silly Miaow LP navy! She was the last in the store! (And definitely won't be my last Longchamp)



So sorry it didn't go well the first two times. So glad you gave LC another  chance. Miaou in Navy is adorable beyond works. It exudes that air of mystery with it's dark colour. Love it!


----------



## PetitChienBlanc

frenziedhandbag said:


> So sorry it didn't go well the first two times. So glad you gave LC another  chance. Miaou in Navy is adorable beyond works. It exudes that air of mystery with it's dark colour. Love it!



Well ,first time it was my fault! 
But second time the embossing just looked like it should belong to a fake and the stiching was horribly uneven :/ (Check your bags before you bring them home!)
And yes, I enjoy how the navy makes the eyes glow!


----------



## HesitantShopper

PetitChienBlanc said:


> Well ,first time it was my fault!
> *But second time the embossing just looked like it should belong to a fake and the stiching was horribly uneven :/* (Check your bags before you bring them home!)
> And yes, I enjoy how the navy makes the eyes glow!



That's too bad, wonder how it slipped by their QC? either way cute choice in the end.


----------



## clarawy

Medium roseau box in beige, patent leather.


----------



## goldfish19

Miaou in malabar (small long handle ) and pouch


----------



## juls12

goldfish19 said:


> Miaou in malabar (small long handle ) and pouch
> 
> View attachment 3101533



That's my favourite size LP for everyday use. And the colour looks so much nicer than on the website.


----------



## EGBDF

clarawy said:


> Medium roseau box in beige, patent leather.



Gorgeous!



goldfish19 said:


> Miaou in malabar (small long handle ) and pouch
> 
> View attachment 3101533



What an adorable set!


----------



## slycookies

clarawy said:


> Medium roseau box in beige, patent leather.


 
I keep seeing this very lovely bag around this forum and it's starting to call to me....    Very nice color choice.


----------



## pbnjam

clarawy said:


> Medium roseau box in beige, patent leather.



Very classy! Love it!



goldfish19 said:


> Miaou in malabar (small long handle ) and pouch
> 
> View attachment 3101533



Very cute! I think this will be my pink malabar piece and then I'll get something else in red garance. Too many pretty colors to choose from.


----------



## goldfish19

juls12 said:


> That's my favourite size LP for everyday use. And the colour looks so much nicer than on the website.



The color looks brighter in this photo. It's a more subtle shade of hot pink.. if that makes sense? Love it that way


----------



## clarawy

slycookies said:


> I keep seeing this very lovely bag around this forum and it's starting to call to me....    Very nice color choice.




Thank you.  I love the color for summer . I think patent leather doesn't get dirty easily and it's easy to care and clean.


----------



## cheidel

clarawy said:


> Medium roseau box in beige, patent leather.


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> Miaou in malabar (small long handle ) and pouch
> 
> View attachment 3101533


Such a cute combo!!!


----------



## MMaiko

goldfish19 said:


> Miaou in malabar (small long handle ) and pouch
> 
> View attachment 3101533



What a great set, love the color.

I'm still on holiday but am excited to get back home to see if my local boutique has this available.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

clarawy said:


> Medium roseau box in beige, patent leather.




I love this!






goldfish19 said:


> Miaou in malabar (small long handle ) and pouch



So cute! I am eyeing the small in Navy!


----------



## PetitChienBlanc

goldfish19 said:


> Miaou in malabar (small long handle ) and pouch
> 
> View attachment 3101533



So cute!!! I was eyeballing the malabars when I got my navy, but figured darker was better for toting art supplies! ... Sort of wish I had both!


----------



## goldfish19

I do love the yellow eyes against the navy, but I have a dark one that I use all the time so I decided to get the pink. I might get the navy once they go on sale. I hope there will be some left! 

Thank you for all the comments


----------



## juls12

I went shopping today. I got the SLH in Navy and the travel bag size L in Gunmetal. Since I loved Fig so much but didn't think it was the right colour for a travel bag I got the cosmetics case


----------



## EGBDF

juls12 said:


> I went shopping today. I got the SLH in Navy and the travel bag size L in Gunmetal. Since I loved Fig so much but didn't think it was the right colour for a travel bag I got the cosmetics case



Nice color choices!


----------



## juls12

EGBDF said:


> Nice color choices!



Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

juls12 said:


> I went shopping today. I got the SLH in Navy and the travel bag size L in Gunmetal. Since I loved Fig so much but didn't think it was the right colour for a travel bag I got the cosmetics case



Great choices and I love that toiletries case. I saw it yesterday and it is so roomy. Makes travelling so fun. Fig is lovely! It is on my need-list!


----------



## juls12

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great choices and I love that toiletries case. I saw it yesterday and it is so roomy. Makes travelling so fun. Fig is lovely! It is on my need-list!



Thank you. That's why I knew I'd like it right away. I always take my full sizes shampoo etc. with my when I travel and this can hold it all.


----------



## Chanelconvert

juls12 said:


> I went shopping today. I got the SLH in Navy and the travel bag size L in Gunmetal. Since I loved Fig so much but didn't think it was the right colour for a travel bag I got the cosmetics case




Love your cosmetic case. So upset that I didn't check this when I was in the store this afternoon.


----------



## Chanelconvert

I've already posted these on the other thread but here it is again. Awaiting the miaou, my niece requested it for her bday present.


----------



## Chanelconvert




----------



## frenziedhandbag

juls12 said:


> Thank you. That's why I knew I'd like it right away. I always take my full sizes shampoo etc. with my when I travel and this can hold it all.



I was surprised at its size. Didn't imagine it to be that big but it will surely come in handy for full sized toiletries.


----------



## Sushixcore

birthday present from husband!!

I also have a question. Hubby got me this tote today at Nordstrom and paid 180 plus tax, it's a large I've measured but I saw it retails for $235. They tagged it as a regular Le Pliage shoulder tote. Is this normal for Nordstrom?


----------



## juls12

Sushixcore said:


> View attachment 3104347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthday present from husband!!
> 
> I also have a question. Hubby got me this tote today at Nordstrom and paid 180 plus tax, it's a large I've measured but I saw it retails for $235. They tagged it as a regular Le Pliage shoulder tote. Is this normal for Nordstrom?
> View attachment 3104348



This bag is so stunning. It's my favourite from the fall collection. Enjoy 

As for the price I have no idea but it was a good deal then


----------



## Sushixcore

juls12 said:


> This bag is so stunning. It's my favourite from the fall collection. Enjoy
> 
> As for the price I have no idea but it was a good deal then



It was, I really love it too!!


----------



## pbnjam

Sushixcore said:


> View attachment 3104347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthday present from husband!!
> 
> I also have a question. Hubby got me this tote today at Nordstrom and paid 180 plus tax, it's a large I've measured but I saw it retails for $235. They tagged it as a regular Le Pliage shoulder tote. Is this normal for Nordstrom?
> View attachment 3104348



Very pretty! I got this in the short handle too. But I don't remember the price. Looks like you got a good deal. Congrats!


----------



## PetitChienBlanc

Sushixcore said:


> View attachment 3104347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthday present from husband!!
> 
> I also have a question. Hubby got me this tote today at Nordstrom and paid 180 plus tax, it's a large I've measured but I saw it retails for $235. They tagged it as a regular Le Pliage shoulder tote. Is this normal for Nordstrom?
> View attachment 3104348



That bag should be $235! Someone stuck the regular neo tote tag on it. 
She's beautiful and an accidental bargain!!


----------



## Sushixcore

PetitChienBlanc said:


> That bag should be $235! Someone stuck the regular neo tote tag on it.
> She's beautiful and an accidental bargain!!




I thought so, they were all priced that way.


----------



## kanchanb

Angelblake said:


> Since I'm moving, I thought I'd use the opportunity to let you see the storage of _some_ of my pliages....also my new Roseau in bright red....



Oh, I love your box sooooo much !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mel82

Here is my eiffel tower short handle....


----------



## hitt

I have a new member to my Moka Veau Foulonne family. There was some drama in getting it because the Post Office claimed they delivered it but they didn't. I was panicked and thought 1)they delivered it to the wrong house 2)someone stole it from the mailbox/front door. 

What was frustrating is that the Post Master still stood strong that they delivered it to my front porch because the package could not fit in the mail box. Days later after said "delivered date" it appears in my mailbox. Bluefly was patient and addressed my concern. They placed a tracer on it. They were told the same thing by USPS. I don't know what they would have done in the case that it didn't show up but the item didn't arrive when they emailed me back so I told them I have not received it. Next morning, I see it in my mailbox, so I emailed them back and told them it arrived AFTER I brought in the mail the previous day when I answered their email.

Bonus gift from Bluefly(Colgate) threw me off at first.

The cosmetic case is nearly the size of my crossbody!


----------



## kanchanb

Here's my collection. Always looking for a new one


----------



## mel82

kanchanb said:


> Here's my collection. Always looking for a new one


I love ur pliages...really nice to see them all. It makes me wanna add more into to my collection.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sushixcore said:


> birthday present from husband!!



Very pretty colorway! Its a good deal for a large. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mel82 said:


> Here is my eiffel tower short handle....



Glacier looks pretty. &#128522;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> The cosmetic case is nearly the size of my crossbody!



I get jittery like that when a dimilar episode happened to me. Sadly though, my parcel was lost forever and even when I was compensated for my loss, I never felt safe shipping with them anymore. Glad that you managed to get your items. I was also very surprised at the sheer size of the Foulonne cosmetic case, saw it at the boutique and it really is huge. That gift from Bluefly left me laughing. &#128513;


----------



## hitt

frenziedhandbag said:


> I get jittery like that when a dimilar episode happened to me. Sadly though, my parcel was lost forever and even when I was compensated for my loss, I never felt safe shipping with them anymore. Glad that you managed to get your items. I was also very surprised at the sheer size of the Foulonne cosmetic case, saw it at the boutique and it really is huge. That gift from Bluefly left me laughing. &#128513;


My heart definitely started to beat faster when I read your reply. My apologies for your loss. Was it also an order from Bluefly? 

 While I was going through it, I was angry, frustrated, worried, and scared. The thought of it being lost, mis-delivered, or even STOLEN from my "front porch" made me uneasy-especially if there was a possibility that it was stolen, which I know happens but it has YET to happen to me(mainly because we have a medium-long driveway). Knock on wood.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> My heart definitely started to beat faster when I read your reply. My apologies for your loss. Was it also an order from Bluefly?
> 
> While I was going through it, I was angry, frustrated, worried, and scared. The thought of it being lost, mis-delivered, or even STOLEN from my "front porch" made me uneasy-especially if there was a possibility that it was stolen, which I know happens but it has YET to happen to me(mainly because we have a medium-long driveway). Knock on wood.



Oh, it was not Bluefly. I had purchased from the site before and thankfully nothing went wrong. I can fully relate to your situation, not to add the amount of "homework" we do and careful consideration before we purchase anything.... and if it was a discontinued style or an item on sale etc adds further to our loss. Let's hope we will never experience such emotions ever again!


----------



## kanchanb

Thank you mel82. Your Eiffel tower in blue is cute too. Now I'm thinking of something in malabar pink. Maybe backpack,  MIAOU is also adorable. Besides, neo is the one line valuable to own.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kanchanb said:


> Here's my collection. Always looking for a new one




I love your collection! Such a pretty variety of colors!


----------



## LuvAllBags

hitt said:


> I have a new member to my Moka Veau Foulonne family. There was some drama in getting it because the Post Office claimed they delivered it but they didn't. I was panicked and thought 1)they delivered it to the wrong house 2)someone stole it from the mailbox/front door.
> 
> What was frustrating is that the Post Master still stood strong that they delivered it to my front porch because the package could not fit in the mail box. Days later after said "delivered date" it appears in my mailbox. Bluefly was patient and addressed my concern. They placed a tracer on it. They were told the same thing by USPS. I don't know what they would have done in the case that it didn't show up but the item didn't arrive when they emailed me back so I told them I have not received it. Next morning, I see it in my mailbox, so I emailed them back and told them it arrived AFTER I brought in the mail the previous day when I answered their email.
> 
> Bonus gift from Bluefly(Colgate) threw me off at first.
> 
> The cosmetic case is nearly the size of my crossbody!




Beautiful Moka!


----------



## kanchanb

LuvAllBags said:


> I love your collection! Such a pretty variety of colors!



Thank you LuvAllBags. At first, I really need just only one everyday bag. 
But now.........as you can see 
I always want to add more to my collection


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> I have a new member to my Moka Veau Foulonne family. There was some drama in getting it because the Post Office claimed they delivered it but they didn't. I was panicked and thought 1)they delivered it to the wrong house 2)someone stole it from the mailbox/front door.
> 
> What was frustrating is that the Post Master still stood strong that they delivered it to my front porch because the package could not fit in the mail box. Days later after said "delivered date" it appears in my mailbox. Bluefly was patient and addressed my concern. They placed a tracer on it. They were told the same thing by USPS. I don't know what they would have done in the case that it didn't show up but the item didn't arrive when they emailed me back so I told them I have not received it. Next morning, I see it in my mailbox, so I emailed them back and told them it arrived AFTER I brought in the mail the previous day when I answered their email.
> 
> Bonus gift from Bluefly(Colgate) threw me off at first.
> 
> The cosmetic case is nearly the size of my crossbody!


Gorgeous, so glad it arrived!!!


----------



## cheidel

mel82 said:


> Here is my eiffel tower short handle....


Very pretty.  I have the LLH Eiffel in azure blue.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

My new Classic Black 1899 after her "makeover!"  Gold Fleur de Lis!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> My new Classic Black 1899 after her "makeover!"  Gold Fleur de Lis!!!




Love this!!


----------



## PetitChienBlanc

cheidel said:


> My new Classic Black 1899 after her "makeover!"  Gold Fleur de Lis!!!



Love the makeover!! Makes me wonder why I don't see more personalized LPs around...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> My new Classic Black 1899 after her "makeover!"  Gold Fleur de Lis!!!



Divine! Love how the gold stands out against the black!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Recent haul from Singapore Trip with DH


----------



## frenziedhandbag

preppyboy8671 said:


> Recent haul from Singapore Trip with DH



Classic and whimsical at the same time! Love your purchases!


----------



## Phiomega

preppyboy8671 said:


> Recent haul from Singapore Trip with DH




Pouch twins! I got the Bang pouch too!

Love the Miao pouch (love Miao line in general...)... Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

preppyboy8671 said:


> Recent haul from Singapore Trip with DH




Love it all! Great choices.


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Love this!!


 


PetitChienBlanc said:


> Love the makeover!! Makes me wonder why I don't see more personalized LPs around...


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Divine! Love how the gold stands out against the black!


Thanks you!  As you know, I'm a big N.O. Saints fan, and we bleed black and gold here!


----------



## cheidel

preppyboy8671 said:


> Recent haul from Singapore Trip with DH


Nice haul, and love the pouches, so cute!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks you!  As you know, I'm a big N.O. Saints fan, and we bleed black and gold here!



I love the fleur de lis symbol too and black with gold is always an elegant combi.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the fleur de lis symbol too and black with gold is always an elegant combi.


They had at least 5 different gold/yellow color threads, tough decision.  LOL  Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> They had at least 5 different gold/yellow color threads, tough decision.  LOL  Thanks!



What a variety but as usual, you chose well! It is so so so so beautiful!


----------



## ms_emkay24

I'm new to the Longchamp forum. Received my package today. My very first (2) Longchamps! So excited 

Any guesses?


----------



## goldfish19

preppyboy8671 said:


> Recent haul from Singapore Trip with DH




Do your pouches have the plastic tag inside?


----------



## preppyboy8671

goldfish19 said:


> Do your pouches have the plastic tag inside?


None. I figured these small pouches do not come with any sort of inner tag. It did come with the typical Longchamp Green Card and a white "Made in France" card though.


----------



## goldfish19

preppyboy8671 said:


> None. I figured these small pouches do not come with any sort of inner tag. It did come with the typical Longchamp Green Card and a white "Made in France" card though.




I was wondering about that! First time I got a white card that says made in France. The matching tote didn't have that card. 

Thank you for answering


----------



## tinkerella

ms_emkay24 said:


> I'm new to the Longchamp forum. Received my package today. My very first (2) Longchamps! So excited
> 
> Any guesses?




What a great first haul! Welcome to LC family  looking forward to your reveal and your thoughts on the bags !


----------



## ms_emkay24

tinkerella said:


> What a great first haul! Welcome to LC family  looking forward to your reveal and your thoughts on the bags !




Thank you! 
I got the Medium Le Pliage SH




And 

Medium Pebble Neo SH




I'll be using my Le Pliage for school today. It will be its first time out and my first time using a Longchamp bag! 





It fits my MacBook Air, clipboard, wallet, keychain, A5 planner, pencil case, pouch for my necessities (tissue,wipes,sanitizer,etc)


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms_emkay24 said:


> Thank you!
> I got the Medium Le Pliage SH
> 
> View attachment 3108389
> 
> 
> And
> 
> Medium Pebble Neo SH
> 
> View attachment 3108390
> 
> 
> I'll be using my Le Pliage for school today. It will be its first time out and my first time using a Longchamp bag!
> View attachment 3108394
> 
> View attachment 3108397
> 
> 
> It fits my MacBook Air, clipboard, wallet, keychain, A5 planner, pencil case, pouch for my necessities (tissue,wipes,sanitizer,etc)




Beautiful choices! Congrats!


----------



## tflowers921

ms_emkay24 said:


> Thank you!
> I got the Medium Le Pliage SH
> 
> View attachment 3108389
> 
> 
> And
> 
> Medium Pebble Neo SH
> 
> View attachment 3108390
> 
> 
> I'll be using my Le Pliage for school today. It will be its first time out and my first time using a Longchamp bag!
> View attachment 3108394
> 
> View attachment 3108397
> 
> 
> It fits my MacBook Air, clipboard, wallet, keychain, A5 planner, pencil case, pouch for my necessities (tissue,wipes,sanitizer,etc)




MSH is the best!!! Love pebble & black, great choices! Welcome to the club!!! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ms_emkay24 said:


> Thank you!



Welcome! excellent choices for your first two LCs. More to come in the future. &#128518;


----------



## EGBDF

ms_emkay24 said:


> Thank you!
> I got the Medium Le Pliage SH
> 
> View attachment 3108389
> 
> 
> And
> 
> Medium Pebble Neo SH
> 
> View attachment 3108390
> 
> 
> I'll be using my Le Pliage for school today. It will be its first time out and my first time using a Longchamp bag!
> View attachment 3108394
> 
> View attachment 3108397
> 
> 
> It fits my MacBook Air, clipboard, wallet, keychain, A5 planner, pencil case, pouch for my necessities (tissue,wipes,sanitizer,etc)



Very nice---I'm eyeing your pebble neo!


----------



## ms_emkay24

frenziedhandbag said:


> Welcome! excellent choices for your first two LCs. More to come in the future. [emoji38]




Oh yah! I want a personalized Le Pliage Cuir for Christmas lol


----------



## JulesDipon

ms_emkay24 said:


> Thank you!
> I got the Medium Le Pliage SH
> 
> View attachment 3108389
> 
> 
> And
> 
> Medium Pebble Neo SH
> 
> View attachment 3108390
> 
> 
> I'll be using my Le Pliage for school today. It will be its first time out and my first time using a Longchamp bag!
> View attachment 3108394
> 
> View attachment 3108397
> 
> 
> It fits my MacBook Air, clipboard, wallet, keychain, A5 planner, pencil case, pouch for my necessities (tissue,wipes,sanitizer,etc)




Nice Bags!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ms_emkay24

JulesDipon said:


> Nice Bags!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ms_emkay24 said:


> Oh yah! I want a personalized Le Pliage Cuir for Christmas lol



Good choice! Time to start thinking about the color combi!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> My new Classic Black 1899 after her "makeover!"  Gold Fleur de Lis!!!



VERY classy!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> My new Classic Black 1899 after her "makeover!"  Gold Fleur de Lis!!!




Love it!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## _purseaddict_

I shared this photo in another thread but I want to share it here too. I am so happy coming home from shopping for shoes and my new longchamp. I wanted this longchamp after I saw a photo posted in longchamp thread.  So here is my new baby just unwrapped. 


It's the MIAOU!


----------



## Phiomega

_purseaddict_ said:


> I shared this photo in another thread but I want to share it here too. I am so happy coming home from shopping for shoes and my new longchamp. I wanted this longchamp after I saw a photo posted in longchamp thread.  So here is my new baby just unwrapped.




Bag twin! I love my Miao and have used it everywhere since I got it almost two months ago --- it gives your outfit a dose of fun quirkiness without being childish... Hope you'll enjoy yours as much as myself!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

_purseaddict_ said:


> I shared this photo in another thread but I want to share it here too.



Miaou's whimsical face makes me smile each time I see it. On Malarbar Pink, it looks adorable. On Navy, it looks mysterious. Intersting how the same pair of eyes look different against different backgrounds.


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> VERY classy!


 


MahoganyQT said:


> Love it!! Thanks for sharing!!


 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## Chanelconvert

. 

This toiletry pouch is almost too cute to use as catch all inside my bag.


----------



## ms_emkay24

My pebble Neo! Been using it this week for school and work. The strap is too long for me, I'm 5'1 and petite. So I bought these strap adjusters on etsy and used it to shorten the strap. I'm asking my BF to paint it gray (to match my Neo). Maybe I'll take a picture when he's done (it might take a while tho, lol, he's a busy guy)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ms_emkay24 said:


> My pebble Neo!So I bought these strap adjusters on etsy and used it to shorten the strap.



Pretty Neo and that's a smart way to shorten the strap!



Chanelconvert said:


> This toiletry pouch is almost too cute to use as catch all inside my bag.



Look at that space! Pretty and functionality combined! &#128077;


----------



## Chanelconvert

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pretty Neo and that's a smart way to shorten the strap!
> 
> +1
> 
> Look at that space! Pretty and functionality combined! [emoji106]




Thank you. Going to the store is so addictive, there always something that I find so useful.


----------



## SmokieDragon

ms_emkay24 said:


> My pebble Neo! Been using it this week for school and work. The strap is too long for me, I'm 5'1 and petite. So I bought these strap adjusters on etsy and used it to shorten the strap. I'm asking my BF to paint it gray (to match my Neo). Maybe I'll take a picture when he's done (it might take a while tho, lol, he's a busy guy)
> 
> View attachment 3112088
> 
> View attachment 3112090
> 
> View attachment 3112091
> 
> View attachment 3112092
> 
> View attachment 3112093



That's a brilliant idea! I'm 5'1" too and I've had to shorten the straps of 2 Neos at the cobbler.


----------



## ms_emkay24

SmokieDragon said:


> That's a brilliant idea! I'm 5'1" too and I've had to shorten the straps of 2 Neos at the cobbler.




Thanks! I live in a small town and we don't have a cobbler, or a shoe repair place so this was my other option.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chanelconvert said:


> Going to the store is so addictive, there always something that I find so useful.



I agree. It is hard not to get something from LC store.


----------



## hitt

I am floored again by the size of a cosmetic/clutch! This bag has so many compartments too! The back has an open slot and a zipped compartment while the inside has three open slots. I had to compare it with my black Veau Foulonne small tote. It is slightly shorter and not as wide in depth but it still gives the tote a good run for its size!


----------



## tinkerella

hitt said:


> I am floored again by the size of a cosmetic/clutch! This bag has so many compartments too! The back has an open slot and a zipped compartment while the inside has three open slots. I had to compare it with my black Veau Foulonne small tote. It is slightly shorter and not as wide in depth but it still gives the tote a good run for its size!




Wow this looks incredibly roomy ! Thanks for posting photos in comparison to the foulonne. What do you plan on using this for? Looking forward to see what fits in there !


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> I am floored again by the size of a cosmetic/clutch! This bag has so many compartments too! The back has an open slot and a zipped compartment while the inside has three open slots. I had to compare it with my black Veau Foulonne small tote. It is slightly shorter and not as wide in depth but it still gives the tote a good run for its size!


 
Nice find! Love the color and size!


----------



## SmokieDragon

ms_emkay24 said:


> Thanks! I live in a small town and we don't have a cobbler, or a shoe repair place so this was my other option.



So did you have to cut your strap in any way to use the adjusters you bought? Just curious about how it works. Thanks!


----------



## ms_emkay24

SmokieDragon said:


> So did you have to cut your strap in any way to use the adjusters you bought? Just curious about how it works. Thanks!




Nope, I didn't have to cut it. Just in case I need to adjust it later on, like to use for crossbody. Here's a short video how it used it for my strap. And I also sewed the folded part so it's not sticking out. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7QhMqVbnUXs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mrskb81

Super job!


----------



## SmokieDragon

ms_emkay24 said:


> Nope, I didn't have to cut it. Just in case I need to adjust it later on, like to use for crossbody. Here's a short video how it used it for my strap. And I also sewed the folded part so it's not sticking out.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7QhMqVbnUXs&feature=youtu.be
> 
> View attachment 3113704
> 
> View attachment 3113706
> 
> View attachment 3113708



Thanks so much for the video! Looks like your BF managed to help you paint the adjuster too! Love how you sewed it together! Blends so well! Excellent


----------



## Konicek007

Does anyone have a bag in Cedar colour?
I really want to get one on shoulder tote but not sure about the colour as it everywhere looks different shade..i googled the bag and the colour but numerous websites comes with completely different shade.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Konicek007 said:


> Does anyone have a bag in Cedar colour?
> I really want to get one on shoulder tote but not sure about the colour as it everywhere looks different shade..i googled the bag and the colour but numerous websites comes with completely different shade.



http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/which-longchamp-are-you-carrying-today-858999.html

In this thread, there are a couple of shots depicting Cedar under different lighting (you will need a keyword search though). It is a true deep green. Very pretty imo. Hope this helps.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Konicek007 said:


> but numerous websites comes with completely different shade.



Oh, just to add, it definitely is not a turquoise blue as what I had seen on Selfridges, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Konicek007

frenziedhandbag said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/which-longchamp-are-you-carrying-today-858999.html
> 
> In this thread, there are a couple of shots depicting Cedar under different lighting (you will need a keyword search though). It is a true deep green. Very pretty imo. Hope this helps.



Thank you.
Yes it's a lovely colour.
Yes on selfridges website the green is completely different-one photo is bluish green and another  in supposed same shade is bright grass green.
I rung to Selfridges in Manchester and the SA confirmed that she would describe the colour to British Racing green...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Konicek007 said:


> describe the colour to British Racing green...



I will say she is spot on with this description, having seen it irl.


----------



## hitt

I am absolutely prepared for the cooler weather with my new to me mini wool tote from eBay. Thanks to rx4dsoul confirming its authenticity, I can officially sport it out soon! Below are photos of the mini wool tote next to my small Le Pliage! Bonus photo of it paired with a capelet.


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> I am absolutely prepared for the cooler weather with my new to me mini wool tote from eBay. Thanks to rx4dsoul confirming its authenticity, I can officially sport it out soon! Below are photos of the mini wool tote next to my small Le Pliage! Bonus photo of it paired with a capelet.



Very cute!


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> I am absolutely prepared for the cooler weather with my new to me mini wool tote from eBay. Thanks to rx4dsoul confirming its authenticity, I can officially sport it out soon! Below are photos of the mini wool tote next to my small Le Pliage! Bonus photo of it paired with a capelet.




The wool tote is really cute! Very nice with your capelet.


----------



## LuvAllBags

hitt said:


> I am absolutely prepared for the cooler weather with my new to me mini wool tote from eBay. Thanks to rx4dsoul confirming its authenticity, I can officially sport it out soon! Below are photos of the mini wool tote next to my small Le Pliage! Bonus photo of it paired with a capelet.




Ooh, I love it!!!


----------



## mrskb81

Oh my goodness, I love it! So happy it's authentic!


----------



## SofiaC

Neo pouches in Bilberry & Poppy.


----------



## SofiaC

hitt said:


> I am absolutely prepared for the cooler weather with my new to me mini wool tote from eBay. Thanks to rx4dsoul confirming its authenticity, I can officially sport it out soon! Below are photos of the mini wool tote next to my small Le Pliage! Bonus photo of it paired with a capelet.



I love it! Still looks brand new.


----------



## divineprada

seton said:


> not mine but saw this on ig n just had to share.
> hand painted lp.
> 
> i would hire the artist but i think she lives in south asia.



My goodness! This is amazing! Could you share the link to the artist?


----------



## seton

divineprada said:


> My goodness! This is amazing! Could you share the link to the artist?




according to a TPFer who knows the artist, she only paints for friends 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> I am absolutely prepared for the cooler weather with my new to me mini wool tote from eBay. Thanks to rx4dsoul confirming its authenticity, I can officially sport it out soon! Below are photos of the mini wool tote next to my small Le Pliage! Bonus photo of it paired with a capelet.



So small and cute! Love the multi-coloured threads in it


----------



## hitt

Most recent acquired bag from eBay. I am officially on a ban. I've been a bit crazed but I didn't want to miss the chance to own such an adorable pinstripe wool bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

hitt said:


> Most recent acquired bag from eBay. I am officially on a ban. I've been a bit crazed but I didn't want to miss the chance to own such an adorable pinstripe wool bag.




Adorable! I just love the wool minis! Congrats!


----------



## dvrgntr

Just got these three today. My first ever Longchamps! 
Small Le Pliage in Cedar, Fusil/Gunmetal and Malabar Pink.

Now i'm just dying for a small la planetes


----------



## LuvAllBags

dvrgntr said:


> Just got these three today. My first ever Longchamps!
> 
> Small Le Pliage in Cedar, Fusil/Gunmetal and Malabar Pink.
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm just dying for a small la planetes




Beautiful choices!


----------



## _purseaddict_

hitt said:


> Most recent acquired bag from eBay. I am officially on a ban. I've been a bit crazed but I didn't want to miss the chance to own such an adorable pinstripe wool bag.




That pinstripes is very special. Congrats!


----------



## MahoganyQT

hitt said:


> Most recent acquired bag from eBay. I am officially on a ban. I've been a bit crazed but I didn't want to miss the chance to own such an adorable pinstripe wool bag.




Nice bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> Most recent acquired bag from eBay. I am officially on a ban. I've been a bit crazed but I didn't want to miss the chance to own such an adorable pinstripe wool bag.



I'm in love with your mini bags especially the wool ones!  The pinstripe is TDF IMHO. I never knew such styles existed!


----------



## tinkerella

dvrgntr said:


> Just got these three today. My first ever Longchamps!
> 
> Small Le Pliage in Cedar, Fusil/Gunmetal and Malabar Pink.
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm just dying for a small la planetes




Wow what a haul!! Great colour choices - I see you've got all seasons covered


----------



## HesitantShopper

hitt said:


> Most recent acquired bag from eBay. I am officially on a ban. I've been a bit crazed but I didn't want to miss the chance to own such an adorable pinstripe wool bag.



how nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

dvrgntr said:


> Just got these three today. My first ever Longchamps!
> Small Le Pliage in Cedar, Fusil/Gunmetal and Malabar Pink.
> 
> Now i'm just dying for a small la planetes



very nice! all great colors.


----------



## Phiomega

dvrgntr said:


> Just got these three today. My first ever Longchamps!
> 
> Small Le Pliage in Cedar, Fusil/Gunmetal and Malabar Pink.
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm just dying for a small la planetes




Congrats....

I have LP SLH cedar and I love how the color goes with many tones...


----------



## dvrgntr

Phiomega said:


> Congrats....
> 
> I have LP SLH cedar and I love how the color goes with many tones...



I agree. It really reminds me of that classic English racing green. I think its my favourite colour at the moment


----------



## Kelly Walther

Hello Longchamps fan...
Here's some of my bag that I normally used as everyday bag...

View attachment 3125385


----------



## Kelly Walther




----------



## Kelly Walther




----------



## Kelly Walther




----------



## LuvAllBags

Kelly Walther said:


> Hello Longchamps fan...
> 
> Here's some of my bag that I normally used as everyday bag...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125385







Kelly Walther said:


> View attachment 3125388







Kelly Walther said:


> View attachment 3125389







Kelly Walther said:


> View attachment 3125432




Beautiful collection!


----------



## pbnjam

Kelly Walther said:


> Hello Longchamps fan...
> Here's some of my bag that I normally used as everyday bag...
> 
> View attachment 3125385



Wonderful collection! Love all the pieces you have.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kelly Walther said:


> Hello Longchamps fan...
> Here's some of my bag that I normally used as everyday bag...
> 
> View attachment 3125385



Love all your bags especially this one!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Kelly Walther said:


> Hello Longchamps fan...
> 
> Here's some of my bag that I normally used as everyday bag...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125385




Omg. U make me so jealous. [emoji173]&#65039;You have all the beautiful Longchamp that I wish for.


----------



## Precious Happy

Kelly Walther said:


> Hello Longchamps fan...
> Here's some of my bag that I normally used as everyday bag...
> 
> View attachment 3125385




OMG this first one and the last one are gorgeous!! I especially love the last one. Wow!!! You are my longchamp idol. Seriously. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Kelly Walther

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thanks...hoping to add more to this collections


----------



## Kelly Walther

Precious Happy said:


> OMG this first one and the last one are gorgeous!! I especially love the last one. Wow!!! You are my longchamp idol. Seriously. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


thanks...


----------



## Kelly Walther

_purseaddict_ said:


> Omg. U make me so jealous. [emoji173]&#65039;You have all the beautiful Longchamp that I wish for.


thanks dear...just a tiny collections compare to other longchamps fan


----------



## Kelly Walther

SmokieDragon said:


> Love all your bags especially this one!


thanks...


----------



## Kelly Walther

pbnjam said:


> Wonderful collection! Love all the pieces you have.


thanks...


----------



## Kelly Walther

A few more of my Longchamps...the mini's [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kelly Walther said:


> A few more of my Longchamps...the mini's [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126433



Ooooh!! I love the cream-coloured one with the patent leather


----------



## Kelly Walther

A few more from my Longchamps collections...all custom made...


----------



## Kelly Walther

And this one is the newest, also custom made...


----------



## goldfish19

Kelly Walther said:


> And this one is the newest, also custom made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126620




Love this!!!! What's the color of the flap? The bag has to be bubble.


----------



## hitt

Kelly Walther said:


> And this one is the newest, also custom made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126620


OMG. What a dream! Gorgeous. Just Gorgeous.


----------



## arabesques

Longchamp Ladies, I am normally in another forum, but I've been looking around the past few months to find a beautiful, functional work bag.  I started my search with Longchampand ended it there as well.  This shouldn't surprise me because I treasure my Pliages and Planetes, which I increasingly use over other bags while shlepping around New York City.

For the new work bag, I chose a Taupe Roseau Heritage bag.  There's something truly luscious about this leather, and I anticipate adding a few more over the next few months.  I'm also interested in the Box versionthe colors this season are stunning.

As for the Pliages and Planetes, I'm not sure about the names.  The large is a Noisette Planetes.  There's also a medium red Planetes.  I do wish I'd bought more before the Planetes line was replaced by the Neo.  The Pliages are a gray, a blue called "Plume" or "Peacock" (or something) and a golden metal version.

I've greatly enjoyed going through this entire thread.  I didn't know there was a Longchamp subforumso I'm eagerly diving into the archive...


----------



## Esquared72

arabesques said:


> Longchamp Ladies, I am normally in another forum, but I've been looking around the past few months to find a beautiful, functional work bag.  I started my search with Longchampand ended it there as well.  This shouldn't surprise me because I treasure my Pliages and Planetes, which I increasingly use over other bags while shlepping around New York City.
> 
> 
> 
> For the new work bag, I chose a Taupe Roseau Heritage bag.  There's something truly luscious about this leather, and I anticipate adding a few more over the next few months.  I'm also interested in the Box versionthe colors this season are stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Pliages and Planetes, I'm not sure about the names.  The large is a Noisette Planetes.  There's also a medium red Planetes.  I do wish I'd bought more before the Planetes line was replaced by the Neo.  The Pliages are a gray, a blue called "Plume" or "Peacock" (or something) and a golden metal version.
> 
> 
> 
> I've greatly enjoyed going through this entire thread.  I didn't know there was a Longchamp subforumso I'm eagerly diving into the archive...




Welcome! What a lovely collection!! I'm smitten with your Roseau Heritage. [emoji7]


----------



## tflowers921

arabesques said:


> Longchamp Ladies, I am normally in another forum, but I've been looking around the past few months to find a beautiful, functional work bag.  I started my search with Longchampand ended it there as well.  This shouldn't surprise me because I treasure my Pliages and Planetes, which I increasingly use over other bags while shlepping around New York City.
> 
> 
> 
> For the new work bag, I chose a Taupe Roseau Heritage bag.  There's something truly luscious about this leather, and I anticipate adding a few more over the next few months.  I'm also interested in the Box versionthe colors this season are stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Pliages and Planetes, I'm not sure about the names.  The large is a Noisette Planetes.  There's also a medium red Planetes.  I do wish I'd bought more before the Planetes line was replaced by the Neo.  The Pliages are a gray, a blue called "Plume" or "Peacock" (or something) and a golden metal version.
> 
> 
> 
> I've greatly enjoyed going through this entire thread.  I didn't know there was a Longchamp subforumso I'm eagerly diving into the archive...




Welcome! Great collection, I need to add a Roseau at some point


----------



## Kelly Walther

hitt said:


> OMG. What a dream! Gorgeous. Just Gorgeous.


thanks dear...


----------



## Kelly Walther

goldfish19 said:


> Love this!!!! What's the color of the flap? The bag has to be bubble.


thanks...
colour of the flap : vermilion


----------



## Kelly Walther

arabesques said:


> Longchamp Ladies, I am normally in another forum, but I've been looking around the past few months to find a beautiful, functional work bag.  I started my search with Longchampand ended it there as well.  This shouldn't surprise me because I treasure my Pliages and Planetes, which I increasingly use over other bags while shlepping around New York City.
> 
> For the new work bag, I chose a Taupe Roseau Heritage bag.  There's something truly luscious about this leather, and I anticipate adding a few more over the next few months.  I'm also interested in the Box versionthe colors this season are stunning.
> 
> As for the Pliages and Planetes, I'm not sure about the names.  The large is a Noisette Planetes.  There's also a medium red Planetes.  I do wish I'd bought more before the Planetes line was replaced by the Neo.  The Pliages are a gray, a blue called "Plume" or "Peacock" (or something) and a golden metal version.
> 
> I've greatly enjoyed going through this entire thread.  I didn't know there was a Longchamp subforumso I'm eagerly diving into the archive...


great collections


----------



## Kelly Walther

SmokieDragon said:


> Ooooh!! I love the cream-coloured one with the patent leather




I normally used the mini's for night out...roomy enough for lipstick, wallet & etc


----------



## EGBDF

arabesques said:


> Longchamp Ladies, I am normally in another forum, but I've been looking around the past few months to find a beautiful, functional work bag.  I started my search with Longchampand ended it there as well.  This shouldn't surprise me because I treasure my Pliages and Planetes, which I increasingly use over other bags while shlepping around New York City.
> 
> For the new work bag, I chose a Taupe Roseau Heritage bag.  There's something truly luscious about this leather, and I anticipate adding a few more over the next few months.  I'm also interested in the Box versionthe colors this season are stunning.
> 
> As for the Pliages and Planetes, I'm not sure about the names.  The large is a Noisette Planetes.  There's also a medium red Planetes.  I do wish I'd bought more before the Planetes line was replaced by the Neo.  The Pliages are a gray, a blue called "Plume" or "Peacock" (or something) and a golden metal version.
> 
> I've greatly enjoyed going through this entire thread.  I didn't know there was a Longchamp subforumso I'm eagerly diving into the archive...



Lovely collection!


----------



## arabesques

Thank you, EGBDF, Kelly Walther, tflowers, and eehlers! 



EGBDF said:


> Lovely collection!





Kelly Walther said:


> great collections





tflowers921 said:


> Welcome! Great collection, I need to add a Roseau at some point





eehlers said:


> Welcome! What a lovely collection!! I'm smitten with your Roseau Heritage. [emoji7]


----------



## mrskb81

Kelly Walther said:


> A few more of my Longchamps...the mini's [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126433




I LOVE your mini's!


----------



## catsinthebag

arabesques said:


> Longchamp Ladies, I am normally in another forum, but I've been looking around the past few months to find a beautiful, functional work bag.  I started my search with Longchampand ended it there as well.  This shouldn't surprise me because I treasure my Pliages and Planetes, which I increasingly use over other bags while shlepping around New York City.
> 
> For the new work bag, I chose a Taupe Roseau Heritage bag.  There's something truly luscious about this leather, and I anticipate adding a few more over the next few months.  I'm also interested in the Box versionthe colors this season are stunning.
> 
> As for the Pliages and Planetes, I'm not sure about the names.  The large is a Noisette Planetes.  There's also a medium red Planetes.  I do wish I'd bought more before the Planetes line was replaced by the Neo.  The Pliages are a gray, a blue called "Plume" or "Peacock" (or something) and a golden metal version.
> 
> I've greatly enjoyed going through this entire thread.  I didn't know there was a Longchamp subforumso I'm eagerly diving into the archive...



Hi Arabesques! I am also often in the same "other forum," as you, but have recently been rediscovering my love for Longchamp. This brand has the best quality for the price, IMO. Love your Roseau Heritage -- I came close to getting one last fall, but the brown color was more of a natural leather that would show every scratch, so I hesitated. This taupe looks perfect, however! Really gorgeous classic bag that I have no doubt will stand up to everyday use and wear. Like you, I also wish I could go back in time and buy a few of the Planetes totes -- although I do appreciate the LP Neo as well. Have fun going through the archives -- lots of great stuff to check out!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Kelly Walther said:


> A few more of my Longchamps...the mini's [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126433




Omg! Those mini are too cute. I understand mini are not available anymore, is that true?



Kelly Walther said:


> And this one is the newest, also custom made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126620




How can I get custom made Longchamp?


----------



## arabesques

catsinthebag said:


> Hi Arabesques! I am also often in the same "other forum," as you, but have recently been rediscovering my love for Longchamp. This brand has the best quality for the price, IMO. Love your Roseau Heritage -- I came close to getting one last fall, but the brown color was more of a natural leather that would show every scratch, so I hesitated. This taupe looks perfect, however! Really gorgeous classic bag that I have no doubt will stand up to everyday use and wear. Like you, I also wish I could go back in time and buy a few of the Planetes totes -- although I do appreciate the LP Neo as well. Have fun going through the archives -- lots of great stuff to check out!



Catsinthebag!  So good to see you here, too.  Indeed, I've been noting a number of recognizable names on this forum.  Good taste, I think. 

I do love this taupe, which is a color I've been longing for in that other forum as well.  I also like that brown you write ofit's gorgeous and so evocative of barenia.  I wish I'd grabbed that and a few other colors earlier, so I'll be keeping a sharper eye out now.  I'm a bit desperate to find the coral from the spring collection... It was divine in this leather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

arabesques said:


> Longchamp Ladies, I am normally in another forum, but I've been looking around the past few months to find a beautiful, functional work bag.  I started my search with Longchampand ended it there as well.  This shouldn't surprise me because I treasure my Pliages and Planetes, which I increasingly use over other bags while shlepping around New York City.
> 
> 
> 
> For the new work bag, I chose a Taupe Roseau Heritage bag.  There's something truly luscious about this leather, and I anticipate adding a few more over the next few months.  I'm also interested in the Box versionthe colors this season are stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Pliages and Planetes, I'm not sure about the names.  The large is a Noisette Planetes.  There's also a medium red Planetes.  I do wish I'd bought more before the Planetes line was replaced by the Neo.  The Pliages are a gray, a blue called "Plume" or "Peacock" (or something) and a golden metal version.
> 
> 
> 
> I've greatly enjoyed going through this entire thread.  I didn't know there was a Longchamp subforumso I'm eagerly diving into the archive...




Love your collection, especially the stunning Heritage!


----------



## catsinthebag

arabesques said:


> Catsinthebag!  So good to see you here, too.  Indeed, I've been noting a number of recognizable names on this forum.  Good taste, I think.
> 
> I do love this taupe, which is a color I've been longing for in that other forum as well.  I also like that brown you write ofit's gorgeous and so evocative of barenia.  I wish I'd grabbed that and a few other colors earlier, so I'll be keeping a sharper eye out now.  I'm a bit desperate to find the coral from the spring collection... It was divine in this leather.



Yes, it was evocative of barenia! Which was exactly what I loved about it and why I shied away from it. Although they are completely different price points, I find that a lot of what I love about Hermes is also what I love about Longchamp: quality, versatility, and classic understated style. Plus Longchamp is easy to wear and doesn't break the bank!


----------



## goldfish19

Kelly Walther said:


> thanks...
> colour of the flap : vermilion




Might have been wrong with the color of the bag! Vermillion was from spring so the bag is rose?


----------



## hitt

arabesques said:


> Longchamp Ladies, I am normally in another forum, but I've been looking around the past few months to find a beautiful, functional work bag.  I started my search with Longchampand ended it there as well.  This shouldn't surprise me because I treasure my Pliages and Planetes, which I increasingly use over other bags while shlepping around New York City.
> 
> For the new work bag, I chose a Taupe Roseau Heritage bag.  There's something truly luscious about this leather, and I anticipate adding a few more over the next few months.  I'm also interested in the Box versionthe colors this season are stunning.
> 
> As for the Pliages and Planetes, I'm not sure about the names.  The large is a Noisette Planetes.  There's also a medium red Planetes.  I do wish I'd bought more before the Planetes line was replaced by the Neo.  The Pliages are a gray, a blue called "Plume" or "Peacock" (or something) and a golden metal version.
> 
> I've greatly enjoyed going through this entire thread.  I didn't know there was a Longchamp subforumso I'm eagerly diving into the archive...


I can't stop looking at your bags! I am so jealous of your Planetes bags. No,  I am jealous of ALL your bags.


----------



## Kelly Walther

goldfish19 said:


> Might have been wrong with the color of the bag! Vermillion was from spring so the bag is rose?


nope, that the colour that I choose...main colour is pink not rose...


----------



## Kelly Walther

_purseaddict_ said:


> Omg! Those mini are too cute. I understand mini are not available anymore, is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I get custom made Longchamp?


yes, I think so...just lucky to get that 2 mini's...
go to Longchamp website & select Le Pliage Personalized...then you can choose either Le Pliage Cuir or Le Pliage Nylon...have fun choosing & look forward to see you new bag


----------



## Kelly Walther

mrskb81 said:


> I LOVE your mini's!


Thanks...


----------



## goldfish19

Kelly Walther said:


> nope, that the colour that I choose...main colour is pink not rose...




Can  you please tell me what kind of pink that is? I've been waiting for a nice pink before I decide on what to order for a custom le Pliage cuir but the website only allows current colors to be picked. If the flap is vermillion, the only pink available when vermillion red came out was rose pink. That was spring 2014

the following season it was candy pink

Was it just this year when you had the bag made? Thanks so much in advance. It helps to see custom bags as the website don't show the real colors.


----------



## Kelly Walther

goldfish19 said:


> Can  you please tell me what kind of pink that is? I've been waiting for a nice pink before I decide on what to order for a custom le Pliage cuir but the website only allows current colors to be picked. If the flap is vermillion, the only pink available when vermillion red came out was rose pink. That was spring 2014
> 
> the following season it was candy pink
> 
> Was it just this year when you had the bag made? Thanks so much in advance. It helps to see custom bags as the website don't show the real colors.




i ordered this june 2014...just checked my email to confirm the date of the order...so i'm pretty sure this is rose pink...correct me if i'm wrong [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] other than that I can't help you much...sorry...but the new pink that available in the website is nice too...thinking of getting another custom made cuir but still cant decide what colour that I want...[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## tinkerella

Stunning collections @KW and @arabes!


----------



## SmokieDragon

arabesques said:


> For the new work bag, I chose a Taupe Roseau Heritage bag.



How do you keep your Roseau Heritage so pristine? I thought these can scratch very easily...?


----------



## arabesques

SmokieDragon, I haven't really used it yet.  It will get banged up a bit in short order.... I'm looking forward to it, as that's why I like the leather.



SmokieDragon said:


> How do you keep your Roseau Heritage so pristine? I thought these can scratch very easily...?



Thank you, tinkered, hit, and LuvAllBags.



tinkerella said:


> Stunning collections @KW and @arabes!





hitt said:


> I can't stop looking at your bags! I am so jealous of your Planetes bags. No,  I am jealous of ALL your bags.





LuvAllBags said:


> Love your collection, especially the stunning Heritage!


----------



## provence_rose

First Longchamp purchase Le Pliage cosmetic case/pouch.


----------



## EGBDF

provence_rose said:


> First Longchamp purchase Le Pliage cosmetic case/pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127988



Pretty color and congrats!


----------



## provence_rose

EGBDF said:


> Pretty color and congrats!



Thank you. I think I want to purchase the tote bag to match.


----------



## seton

Kelly Walther said:


> A few more from my Longchamps collections...all custom made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126617
> View attachment 3126618
> View attachment 3126619




your LC collex is lovely. thx for sharing! 






arabesques said:


> Longchamp Ladies, I am normally in another forum, but I've been looking around the past few months to find a beautiful, functional work bag.  I started my search with Longchampand ended it there as well.  This shouldn't surprise me because I treasure my Pliages and Planetes, which I increasingly use over other bags while shlepping around New York City.
> 
> For the new work bag, I chose a Taupe Roseau Heritage bag.  There's something truly luscious about this leather, and I anticipate adding a few more over the next few months.  I'm also interested in the Box versionthe colors this season are stunning.
> 
> As for the Pliages and Planetes, I'm not sure about the names.  The large is a Noisette Planetes.  There's also a medium red Planetes.  I do wish I'd bought more before the Planetes line was replaced by the Neo.  The Pliages are a gray, a blue called "Plume" or "Peacock" (or something) and a golden metal version.
> 
> I've greatly enjoyed going through this entire thread.  I didn't know there was a Longchamp subforumso I'm eagerly diving into the archive...




Hey C! Good to see u in the forum and glad to see another RHeritage owner. Mine is the brown and I am sure I posted it a few times in this forum. I love ur Taupe and would have gotten it if I didnt have so many taupe bags. Unfortunately, LC never made a color exactly like Fauve Barenia. Sahara is lighter, Brown is darker.


----------



## arabesques

seton said:


> Hey C! Good to see u in the forum and glad to see another RHeritage owner. Mine is the brown and I am sure I posted it a few times in this forum. I love ur Taupe and would have gotten it if I didnt have so many taupe bags. Unfortunately, LC never made a color exactly like Fauve Barenia. Sahara is lighter, Brown is darker.



Thank you, Seton.  I saw your gorgeous brown Roseau Heritage earlier in the thread, and it's divine.  I wouldn't mind if something like that popped up in front of me (I'm contemplating checking out Woodbury soon...).  Since I have natural barenia already (and ebene...and indigo...love barenia), I can handle a different color (that Sahara looks perfect to me).  The important element is leather that gets a luscious patina, and that's what I feel the Longchamp Heritage Roseau line offers.  At least I hope so.

It's been lovely seeing your collection across this threadI'm thinking of your Balzane, too.  I would enjoy hearing how your RHeritage is doing, and the Balzane leather.  This is the first time I've stepped out on H in four or five years for a leather bag, and I'm hoping Longchamp leather stands up to use... I expect it to, I should note!


----------



## seton

arabesques said:


> Thank you, Seton.  I saw your gorgeous brown Roseau Heritage earlier in the thread, and it's divine.  I wouldn't mind if something like that popped up in front of me (I'm contemplating checking out Woodbury soon...).  Since I have natural barenia already (and ebene...and indigo...love barenia), I can handle a different color (that Sahara looks perfect to me).  The important element is leather that gets a luscious patina, and that's what I feel the Longchamp Heritage Roseau line offers.  At least I hope so.
> 
> It's been lovely seeing your collection across this threadI'm thinking of your Balzane, too.  I would enjoy hearing how your RHeritage is doing, and the Balzane leather.  This is the first time I've stepped out on H in four or five years for a leather bag, and I'm hoping Longchamp leather stands up to use... I expect it to, I should note!




Your roseau looks like the 15 inch with no strap? Woodbury should have a selection in that size. I can see you with either the Carmine or Acajou/Mahagany cw. 


I am very happy with my Brown one. I think this is one of those bags that is going to look even better beat up and used. And months later it still has that intoxicating smell.

Balzane. Mine is from the time it was made from supple bullhide which is what attracted me in the first place It's a beautiful, thick leather but pricy for LC - all the items were over $1000. My hobo was 1150, IIRC. When they switched to cowhide, it was very noticable to me. The change is reflected in the original price; I think they changed to $880. You should be able to tell the difference from checking the original price at Woodbury. Anyway, mine is holding up well. Hardly a scuff on it. Such a pity that it was discontinued.


----------



## arabesques

seton said:


> Your roseau looks like the 15 inch with no strap? Woodbury should have a selection in that size. I can see you with either the Carmine or Acajou/Mahagany cw.
> 
> 
> I am very happy with my Brown one. I think this is one of those bags that is going to look even better beat up and used. And months later it still has that intoxicating smell.
> 
> Balzane. Mine is from the time it was made from supple bullhide which is what attracted me in the first place It's a beautiful, thick leather but pricy for LC - all the items were over $1000. My hobo was 1150, IIRC. When they switched to cowhide, it was very noticable to me. The change is reflected in the original price; I think they changed to $880. You should be able to tell the difference from checking the original price at Woodbury. Anyway, mine is holding up well. Hardly a scuff on it. Such a pity that it was discontinued.



Thank you, Seton, so very much.  This is all very, very helpful.  Yes, the taupe is the large one.  As I get others, I'm aiming for a mixture of large and mediumand Carmine would be an ideal color.  There's a coral color I didn't get last spring that I should have, so that's on the list for finding.  I'll look up AcajouI don't know what that would be.  The navy that's currently available is also perfect.  Like you, I'm desiring work bags that look better when usedlike barenia, vache naturale, and box.  After looking around at various lines, the Heritage seemed the most promising.

Your insights into the Balzane are particularly helpful as I didn't know about the change in leather.  Bullhide sounds perfect for an active bag.  I'm studying my calendar to see when I can take a day to visit WC and check them out myself.

With appreciation!


----------



## arabesques

seton said:


> Your roseau looks like the 15 inch with no strap? Woodbury should have a selection in that size. I can see you with either the Carmine or Acajou/Mahagany cw.
> 
> 
> I am very happy with my Brown one. I think this is one of those bags that is going to look even better beat up and used. And months later it still has that intoxicating smell.
> 
> Balzane. Mine is from the time it was made from supple bullhide which is what attracted me in the first place It's a beautiful, thick leather but pricy for LC - all the items were over $1000. My hobo was 1150, IIRC. When they switched to cowhide, it was very noticable to me. The change is reflected in the original price; I think they changed to $880. You should be able to tell the difference from checking the original price at Woodbury. Anyway, mine is holding up well. Hardly a scuff on it. Such a pity that it was discontinued.



PS: I just looked up Acajou... It's gorgeous!


----------



## seton

arabesques said:


> PS: I just looked up Acajou... It's gorgeous!




I saved the acajou/mahogany and carmine from the LC site. They are similiar but Acajou has more brown in it. It reminds me of H Brique.


----------



## Purseloco

provence_rose said:


> First Longchamp purchase Le Pliage cosmetic case/pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127988


Gorgeous color!


----------



## arabesques

Exactly!  And I've always longed for a bag in Brique....



seton said:


> I saved the acajou/mahogany and carmine from the LC site. They are similiar but Acajou has more brown in it. It reminds me of H Brique.


----------



## Kelly Walther

seton said:


> your LC collex is lovely. thx for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey C! Good to see u in the forum and glad to see another RHeritage owner. Mine is the brown and I am sure I posted it a few times in this forum. I love ur Taupe and would have gotten it if I didnt have so many taupe bags. Unfortunately, LC never made a color exactly like Fauve Barenia. Sahara is lighter, Brown is darker.


thanks...


----------



## Kelly Walther

tinkerella said:


> Stunning collections @KW and @arabes!


thanks


----------



## provence_rose

Purseloco said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you.


----------



## ka.gonenc

My beloved bag, i forgot about my all other bags when got it  datk blue LC in large


----------



## ka.gonenc

And this one belongs to my 5 y.o. daughter. Pink LC in small


----------



## gattodiparigi

arabesques said:


> Longchamp Ladies, I am normally in another forum, but I've been looking around the past few months to find a beautiful, functional work bag.  I started my search with Longchampand ended it there as well.  This shouldn't surprise me because I treasure my Pliages and Planetes, which I increasingly use over other bags while shlepping around New York City.
> 
> For the new work bag, I chose a Taupe Roseau Heritage bag.  There's something truly luscious about this leather, and I anticipate adding a few more over the next few months.  I'm also interested in the Box versionthe colors this season are stunning.
> 
> As for the Pliages and Planetes, I'm not sure about the names.  The large is a Noisette Planetes.  There's also a medium red Planetes.  I do wish I'd bought more before the Planetes line was replaced by the Neo.  The Pliages are a gray, a blue called "Plume" or "Peacock" (or something) and a golden metal version.
> 
> I've greatly enjoyed going through this entire thread.  I didn't know there was a Longchamp subforumso I'm eagerly diving into the archive...



I like them all, but the Roseau is really gorgeous!


----------



## arabesques

gattodiparigi said:


> I like them all, but the Roseau is really gorgeous!



Thank you, gattodiparigi.  The Roseau is definitely special.  It came at the right time as the much-used gray Pliages is looking long in the tooth and should likely be retired for the gym.


----------



## arabesques

ka.gonenc said:


> And this one belongs to my 5 y.o. daughter. Pink LC in small



A perfect bag for a little girl!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

provence_rose said:


> First Longchamp purchase Le Pliage cosmetic case/pouch.]



lovely color and welcome to the club!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ka.gonenc said:


> And this one belongs to my 5 y.o. daughter. Pink LC in small



Very cute color for a sweet little girl. I love your LLH too. It looks to have gray undertones, despite it being a dark blue. Pretty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

arabesques said:


> SmokieDragon, I haven't really used it yet.  It will get banged up a bit in short order.... I'm looking forward to it, as that's why I like the leather



Oic! Thanks for clarifying. It's a lovely bag


----------



## Kelly Walther

doreenjoy said:


> Here is a group shot of some of my Les Pliages custom totes and accessories. I'll take a family photo as soon as my new Medium sized one arrives from France.
> 
> I love them for traveling, too. So practical!


lovely colour...


----------



## cheidel

One of my favorite LP, 2724 in New Navy!  I wish LC would bring this style back, love the longer strap drop and larger pocket. ATTACH]3129829[/ATTACH]


----------



## pbnjam

When I first get a bag in the mail, sometimes I feel bleh, sometimes I feel excitement and joy so happy I can dance around, and then sometimes I have no clue what to feel but grow to love. Definitely feel super happy to finally get Miaou bag!! It's just too cute! So much more than I first thought! Love it!


----------



## goldfish19

pbnjam said:


> When I first get a bag in the mail, sometimes I feel bleh, sometimes I feel excitement and joy so happy I can dance around, and then sometimes I have no clue what to feel but grow to love. Definitely feel super happy to finally get Miaou bag!! It's just too cute! So much more than I first thought! Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3129942




One of the best limited edition nylon bags I've ever seen


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> When I first get a bag in the mail, sometimes I feel bleh, sometimes I feel excitement and joy so happy I can dance around, and then sometimes I have no clue what to feel but grow to love. Definitely feel super happy to finally get Miaou bag!! It's just too cute! So much more than I first thought! Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3129942



Yay!! It's arrived! Has the malabar pink one arrived too?


----------



## pbnjam

goldfish19 said:


> One of the best limited edition nylon bags I've ever seen




Thank you. Definitely one of my favorites! 


SmokieDragon said:


> Yay!! It's arrived! Has the malabar pink one arrived too?




Thank you! Yes the pink arrived at the same time. I just had to take the navy out first.


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> When I first get a bag in the mail, sometimes I feel bleh, sometimes I feel excitement and joy so happy I can dance around, and then sometimes I have no clue what to feel but grow to love. Definitely feel super happy to finally get Miaou bag!! It's just too cute! So much more than I first thought! Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3129942


Congrats, very cute!!!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Congrats, very cute!!!



Thank you! We are both using navy bags today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> When I first get a bag in the mail, sometimes I feel bleh, sometimes I feel excitement and joy so happy I can dance around, and then sometimes I have no clue what to feel but grow to love.



This sounds so familiar! I wanted Miaou in Malarbar Pink so much but sadly, it turned out too cool toned for me. I saw Navy Miaou and smitten with it at once. Eyeing the MLH in it. I think this bag gives me the "excitement and dancing around with joy feeling".


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Yes the pink arrived at the same time. I just had to take the navy out first.



Congrats on scoring both!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> This sounds so familiar! I wanted Miaou in Malarbar Pink so much but sadly, it turned out too cool toned for me. I saw Navy Miaou and smitten with it at once. Eyeing the MLH in it. I think this bag gives me the "excitement and dancing around with joy feeling".


Really? I like the pink one too. Can't decide between the two so I got both. I thought I was going to like pink Malabar a little more. Then navy was calling for me to take her out right away!


frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats on scoring both!


 Thank you!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> When I first get a bag in the mail, sometimes I feel bleh, sometimes I feel excitement and joy so happy I can dance around, and then sometimes I have no clue what to feel but grow to love. Definitely feel super happy to finally get Miaou bag!! It's just too cute! So much more than I first thought! Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3129942



it makes me happy just looking at it. 
I need to get on my fall shopping soon


----------



## Yanhearts

ms_emkay24 said:


> Thank you!
> I got the Medium Le Pliage SH
> 
> View attachment 3108389
> 
> 
> And
> 
> Medium Pebble Neo SH
> 
> View attachment 3108390
> 
> 
> I'll be using my Le Pliage for school today. It will be its first time out and my first time using a Longchamp bag!
> View attachment 3108394
> 
> View attachment 3108397
> 
> 
> It fits my MacBook Air, clipboard, wallet, keychain, A5 planner, pencil case, pouch for my necessities (tissue,wipes,sanitizer,etc)



That pebble Neo! 



hitt said:


> Most recent acquired bag from eBay. I am officially on a ban. I've been a bit crazed but I didn't want to miss the chance to own such an adorable pinstripe wool bag.



So girly and adorable! :giggles:



dvrgntr said:


> Just got these three today. My first ever Longchamps!
> Small Le Pliage in Cedar, Fusil/Gunmetal and Malabar Pink.
> 
> Now i'm just dying for a small la planetes



Love the Cedar and Malabar Pink!


----------



## hitt

I am still in shock with these two finds at Goodwill the other day. They were from two different stores. The funny thing is that I was watching similar bags on eBay, but I passed up on them because of the price, plus I was already on an eBay ban after my other three minis.

My "mini" collection continues to grow.


----------



## _purseaddict_

hitt said:


> I am still in shock with these two finds at Goodwill the other day. They were from two different stores. The funny thing is that I was watching similar bags on eBay, but I passed up on them because of the price, plus I was already on an eBay ban after my other three minis.
> 
> My "mini" collection continues to grow.




They are so cute![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kelly Walther

hitt said:


> I am still in shock with these two finds at Goodwill the other day. They were from two different stores. The funny thing is that I was watching similar bags on eBay, but I passed up on them because of the price, plus I was already on an eBay ban after my other three minis.
> 
> My "mini" collection continues to grow.




love your mini's...


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> My "mini" collection continues to grow.



I am very impressed with your circle of minis! Lovely!!!


----------



## amadea88

hitt said:


> I am still in shock with these two finds at Goodwill the other day. They were from two different stores. The funny thing is that I was watching similar bags on eBay, but I passed up on them because of the price, plus I was already on an eBay ban after my other three minis.
> 
> My "mini" collection continues to grow.



What a fab mini collection!


----------



## divantraining1

Love the minis&#128150;


----------



## thebees

New to the forum, here is my Medium Pliage Neo  Best work bag!


----------



## pbnjam

thebees said:


> New to the forum, here is my Medium Pliage Neo  Best work bag!




Beautiful bag! What is that charm? It looks cute and has ears.


----------



## thebees

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful bag! What is that charm? It looks cute and has ears.


Thanks! It's the 'Jerry' bag charm from Dune. The big clasp will fit over the pliage handles and on the zipper pull 

http://www.dunelondon.com/bag-charms-and-keyrings-dept3316/


----------



## LuvAllBags

hitt said:


> I am still in shock with these two finds at Goodwill the other day. They were from two different stores. The funny thing is that I was watching similar bags on eBay, but I passed up on them because of the price, plus I was already on an eBay ban after my other three minis.
> 
> My "mini" collection continues to grow.




What a fabulous collection!


----------



## goldfish19

hitt said:


> I am still in shock with these two finds at Goodwill the other day. They were from two different stores. The funny thing is that I was watching similar bags on eBay, but I passed up on them because of the price, plus I was already on an eBay ban after my other three minis.
> 
> My "mini" collection continues to grow.




You are always so lucky!!!! It's not fair anymore [emoji12]


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> I am still in shock with these two finds at Goodwill the other day. They were from two different stores. The funny thing is that I was watching similar bags on eBay, but I passed up on them because of the price, plus I was already on an eBay ban after my other three minis.
> 
> My "mini" collection continues to grow.


Congrats on your great finds!  Both are cute.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> My "mini" collection continues to grow.



I heart your mini collection. very impressive!


----------



## catsinthebag

Did a little shopping today ... Neo tote in black, LP SLH in Ice blue and a blue luggage tag ... I like the look of the Neo tote with the black handles and silver HW, but wondering if it's as comfortable on the shoulder as the regular Le Pliage. If anyone has both I'd love their thoughts!


----------



## arabesques

catsinthebag said:


> Did a little shopping today ... Neo tote in black, LP SLH in Ice blue and a blue luggage tag ... I like the look of the Neo tote with the black handles and silver HW, but wondering if it's as comfortable on the shoulder as the regular Le Pliage. If anyone has both I'd love their thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 3135347
> 
> View attachment 3135348



Congrats.  I love the clean look of the black neo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> If anyone has both I'd love their thoughts!]



wonderful purchases! I don't own the Neo tote but each time I am in a boutique, I will try it on. Being empty, it slides off my shoulder each time I try it on and the strap length also seems just very slightly shorter than the LP LLH. That said, I am thinking perhaps once leather had broken in or weighed down with items, the bag will stay on the shoulder. I do really like the streamlined look though.


----------



## cheidel

First time carrying 1899 Navy! [emoji7]


----------



## tinkerella

cheidel said:


> First time carrying 1899 Navy! [emoji7]




Your bag charm ! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lauren!

I have been eyeing the cuir cross body for months now. I finally grabbed it on sale last night! Super excited to post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> First time carrying



Oh, Navy looks gorgeous! especially matched with that pretty Laduree keychain!


----------



## cheidel

tinkerella said:


> Your bag charm ! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, Navy looks gorgeous! especially matched with that pretty Laduree keychain!




Thank you very much!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> First time carrying 1899 Navy! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135811
> View attachment 3135812




Navy always works! Perfect with the charm too!


----------



## Bebebliss

Am now addicted and must stop hoarding!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bebebliss said:


> Am now addicted and must stop hoarding!



Love your cosmetic pouch collection! So long as you use them all, it doesn't qualify as hoarding.


----------



## HesitantShopper

hitt said:


> I am still in shock with these two finds at Goodwill the other day. They were from two different stores. The funny thing is that I was watching similar bags on eBay, but I passed up on them because of the price, plus I was already on an eBay ban after my other three minis.
> 
> My "mini" collection continues to grow.



wow, what great finds! love your collection i own a 'mini' myself in red. 



thebees said:


> New to the forum, here is my Medium Pliage Neo  Best work bag!



Super cute! love the poofball!


----------



## e2icchelzc

My unassuming mini in black next to her big and might I add, slightly more cunbersome sister the Birkin


----------



## ka.gonenc

arabesques said:


> A perfect bag for a little girl!



Thank you  She uses it with a great pleasure. I would not be able to find a better bag for my princess


----------



## cheidel

e2icchelzc said:


> My unassuming mini in black next to her big and might I add, slightly more cunbersome sister the Birkin


Very cute mini, and gorgeous Birkin, love the pop of color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

e2icchelzc said:


> My unassuming mini in black next to her big and might I add, slightly more cunbersome sister the Birkin



Love the mini for its functionality and lightness. That Birkin lends a brilliant pop of color!


----------



## juls12

Since I'm switching bags I thought I should post a comparison of the LP SLH and the custom LP size 2. They are pretty much the same size but the custom one has slightly longer handles which makes it easier to carry on the shoulder.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I'm makings way thru this thread. Some awesome
Bags 

If someone was going to be a first time buyer what would you suggest?


----------



## tinkerella

Bag Fetish said:


> I'm makings way thru this thread. Some awesome
> Bags
> 
> If someone was going to be a first time buyer what would you suggest?




Can't go wrong w a classic le pliage! So many colors and sizes to choose from you're sure to find one you love  
I also think it's a great price as it's affordable and you can see if you like the style after carrying it for awhile.


----------



## paula3boys

tinkerella said:


> Can't go wrong w a classic le pliage! So many colors and sizes to choose from you're sure to find one you love
> I also think it's a great price as it's affordable and you can see if you like the style after carrying it for awhile.




I agree! That was my first - in Eiffel Tower


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bag Fetish said:


> I'm makings way thru this thread. Some awesome
> Bags
> 
> If someone was going to be a first time buyer what would you suggest?




I recommend Le Pliage in a favorite color and preferred size if you are thinking nylon, and the Le Foulonne or Roseau lines in a neutral color and classic shape if you are thinking leather. Can't go wrong with any of those.


----------



## hitt

I took a chance I bought these two Limited Edition bags online but thanks to* rx4dsoul*'s stamp of approval, I can tote these around confidently. The Jeremy Scott pouch is big and totally practical. The Glorificus Diversus is the same size as the small, short handle Le Pliage.


----------



## LuvAllBags

hitt said:


> I took a chance I bought these two Limited Edition bags online but thanks to* rx4dsoul*'s stamp of approval, I can tote these around confidently. The Jeremy Scott pouch is big and totally practical. The Glorificus Diversus is the same size as the small, short handle Le Pliage.




Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> I took a chance I bought these two Limited Edition bags online but thanks to* rx4dsoul*'s stamp of approval, I can tote these around confidently. The Jeremy Scott pouch is big and totally practical. The Glorificus Diversus is the same size as the small, short handle Le Pliage.



You have the cutest collection Hitt!


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> I took a chance I bought these two Limited Edition bags online but thanks to* rx4dsoul*'s stamp of approval, I can tote these around confidently. The Jeremy Scott pouch is big and totally practical. The Glorificus Diversus is the same size as the small, short handle Le Pliage.




Love them both! I really like that pouch. Congrats!


----------



## Bag Fetish

LuvAllBags said:


> I recommend Le Pliage in a favorite color and preferred size if you are thinking nylon, and the Le Foulonne or Roseau lines in a neutral color and classic shape if you are thinking leather. Can't go wrong with any of those.




Awesome thanks


----------



## HesitantShopper

hitt said:


> I took a chance I bought these two Limited Edition bags online but thanks to* rx4dsoul*'s stamp of approval, I can tote these around confidently. The Jeremy Scott pouch is big and totally practical. The Glorificus Diversus is the same size as the small, short handle Le Pliage.



those are so fun!


----------



## HesitantShopper

juls12 said:


> Since I'm switching bags I thought I should post a comparison of the LP SLH and the custom LP size 2. They are pretty much the same size but the custom one has slightly longer handles which makes it easier to carry on the shoulder.



Neat comparison!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bag Fetish said:


> I'm makings way thru this thread. Some awesome
> Bags
> 
> If someone was going to be a first time buyer what would you suggest?



My first was a mini LP nylon in red. Gave me a feel for the function and quality of the product overall and it's super cute and holds way more than you would think.


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> I took a chance I bought these two Limited Edition bags online but thanks to* rx4dsoul*'s stamp of approval, I can tote these around confidently. The Jeremy Scott pouch is big and totally practical. The Glorificus Diversus is the same size as the small, short handle Le Pliage.


Lovely LE pieces.  Congrats on a great find!!!


----------



## WestingerMom

My new LLH cedar all loaded up for the speech competition tomorrow (I coach).  Can't believe I used to use an enormous heavy canvas LL Bean tote.  Plus, I'm pretty sure my LC holds more AND is lighter!


----------



## MahoganyQT

WestingerMom said:


> My new LLH cedar all loaded up for the speech competition tomorrow (I coach).  Can't believe I used to use an enormous heavy canvas LL Bean tote.  Plus, I'm pretty sure my LC holds more AND is lighter!




Great bag! I hope to own cedar one day!


----------



## LuvAllBags

WestingerMom said:


> My new LLH cedar all loaded up for the speech competition tomorrow (I coach).  Can't believe I used to use an enormous heavy canvas LL Bean tote.  Plus, I'm pretty sure my LC holds more AND is lighter!




Love Cedar! Good luck to your team at the competition! I did Forensics in college. Loved it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HesitantShopper said:


> My first was a mini LP nylon in red. Gave me a feel for the function and quality of the product overall and it's super cute and holds way more than you would think.




Great point...the SSH is a great place to start and does hold more than you'd think.


----------



## WestingerMom

MahoganyQT said:


> Great bag! I hope to own cedar one day!


Thanks!  I've always wanted a hunter green bag, and this is perfect. It seems to almost shimmer in certain lights.


----------



## WestingerMom

LuvAllBags said:


> Love Cedar! Good luck to your team at the competition! I did Forensics in college. Loved it!


Thanks!  It's a small tournament, so we should do well even with a small team. It's high school.  I enjoy it, but the marathon days can be a bit much!


----------



## mel82

My little collection of Longchamp. Still looking for new members to add to the family. Any suggestion(s)??


----------



## EGBDF

mel82 said:


> My little collection of Longchamp. Still looking for new members to add to the family. Any suggestion(s)??



What a cute photo! And nice colors-there are so many to choose from.


----------



## pbnjam

mel82 said:


> My little collection of Longchamp. Still looking for new members to add to the family. Any suggestion(s)??




So cute! Nice collection too! There are lots of things to add. Like a maybe a leather bag.


----------



## mel82

pbnjam said:


> So cute! Nice collection too! There are lots of things to add. Like a maybe a leather bag.



Tqvm dear. Yeah hv thought abt it too. Cuir looks nice too.


----------



## mel82

EGBDF said:


> What a cute photo! And nice colors-there are so many to choose from.



Thank you EGBDF


----------



## SmokieDragon

mel82 said:


> My little collection of Longchamp. Still looking for new members to add to the family. Any suggestion(s)??



You should consider a Le Pliage Cuir. With the short handle, you can carry it in the crook of your arm or use the strap if you would like to sling it


----------



## HeatherL

My two new cuties I just got today!

MLH Fig
Miaou in Navy

First pic is flash & second without.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3146785
> View attachment 3146786
> 
> 
> My two new cuties I just got today!
> 
> MLH Fig
> Miaou in Navy
> 
> First pic is flash & second without.




Beautiful - terrific choices!


----------



## pbnjam

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3146785
> View attachment 3146786
> 
> 
> My two new cuties I just got today!
> 
> MLH Fig
> Miaou in Navy
> 
> First pic is flash & second without.




Great selection! Love fig and miaou. Congrats!


----------



## tinkerella

HeatherL said:


> My two new cuties I just got today!
> 
> MLH Fig
> Miaou in Navy
> 
> First pic is flash & second without.




Congrats ! Love that cute lil owl charm you got there ! I've always wanted to get one of those pouches but have no idea what I could use it for..


----------



## HeatherL

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful - terrific choices!







pbnjam said:


> Great selection! Love fig and miaou. Congrats!







tinkerella said:


> Congrats ! Love that cute lil owl charm you got there ! I've always wanted to get one of those pouches but have no idea what I could use it for..




Thank you!  I'm smitten with these choices as well!

I've been obsessed with owls lately (not sure why, but they are cute), and I thought these colors would match Fig well.

I use the pouch for coupons, gift cards & receipts.  I was using a plain envelop which just wasn't as much fun!


----------



## bopfrt

hitt said:


> I took a chance I bought these two Limited Edition bags online but thanks to* rx4dsoul*'s stamp of approval, I can tote these around confidently. The Jeremy Scott pouch is big and totally practical. The Glorificus Diversus is the same size as the small, short handle Le Pliage.



What's the color name of that beautiful orangey toned one? Love it.


----------



## hitt

bopfrt said:


> What's the color name of that beautiful orangey toned one? Love it.


I honestly don't know. I want to say it _might_ be tangerine or orange. I am leaning towards it being just straight up Orange.


----------



## cheidel

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3146785
> View attachment 3146786
> 
> 
> My two new cuties I just got today!
> 
> MLH Fig
> Miaou in Navy
> 
> First pic is flash & second without.


Such a cute adorable pair!!!  Congrats!


----------



## warmLemonata

I have two Longchamp bags and it seems very useful . I carried it everytime I travel .


----------



## warmLemonata

guys, I'm new to tpf and wanted to share my LC bags .just dont know how to post a photo . forgive me for my ignorance. hope u guys can help. thanks!!!


----------



## warmLemonata

nice bag!  I'm new in tpf and wanted  to share my LC pic .pls help on how to post pics. thanks


----------



## _purseaddict_

I'm not carrying any of my Longchamp today but this is 2 Longchamp inside my DKNY Backpack.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> My two new cuties I just got today!
> MLH Fig
> Miaou in Navy



Beautiful choices and yay to another Owl lover. I had always been smitten by them but not sure why too. They never smile when it comes to accesories but I just find them adorable.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

_purseaddict_ said:


> I'm not carrying any of my Longchamp today but this is 2 Longchamp inside my DKNY Backpack.



pouches count too! love these!


----------



## warmLemonata

nice bags


----------



## seton

warmLemonata said:


> nice bag!  I'm new in tpf and wanted  to share my LC pic .pls help on how to post pics. thanks



Hi, welcome to TPF! 
Instructions for posting pix:

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=151&postcount=2


----------



## _purseaddict_

frenziedhandbag said:


> pouches count too! love these!




Thank you. [emoji1]


----------



## warmLemonata

thanks for the help !


----------



## warmLemonata

seton said:


> Hi, welcome to TPF!
> Instructions for posting pix:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=151&postcount=2




  thanks a lot !!


----------



## cheidel

warmLemonata said:


> thanks a lot !!


Welcome to PF!!!


----------



## warmLemonata

cheidel said:


> Welcome to PF!!!




thank you.


----------



## cheidel

Ms Cherry medium Cuir arrived today!  Rubbed her down with Cadillac conditioner, buffed with a dry cloth and sprayed her with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!! She's ready for her first day out tommorow. emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Ms Cherry medium arrived today!



Yippee Yeah!!! Do you like it? Is it the right red for you? I hope it is?


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Ms Cherry medium Cuir arrived today!  Rubbed her down with Cadillac conditioner, buffed with a dry cloth and sprayed her with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!! She's ready for her first day out tommorow. emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150896
> View attachment 3150897



Yeah, ready to go!
What's the pouch/wallet? I like that too!


----------



## cheidel

Yes, she's lovely, and the perfect size!  I used a magazine as the base shaper and my beige organizer gives her nice structure. [emoji39]


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Yeah, ready to go!
> 
> What's the pouch/wallet? I like that too!




Thanks!  That's my Jonathan Adler pen/pencil case! [emoji39]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yippee Yeah!!! Do you like it? Is it the right red for you? I hope it is?




Love her, the leather is soft and the color is not too bright. Very nice pop of color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love her, the leather is soft and the color is not too bright. Very nice pop of color!



Awesome! I am so happy for you! We are officially bag siblings now. Hello Sister!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Ms Cherry medium Cuir arrived today!  Rubbed her down with Cadillac conditioner, buffed with a dry cloth and sprayed her with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!! She's ready for her first day out tommorow. emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150896
> View attachment 3150897




Beautiful! Congrats and enjoy her!


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! Congrats and enjoy her!


Thank you very much!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome! I am so happy for you! We are officially bag siblings now. Hello Sister!


The beige organizer adds the needed structure for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> The beige organizer adds the needed structure for me.



Yahoo! Good to hear!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Ms Cherry medium Cuir arrived today!  Rubbed her down with Cadillac conditioner, buffed with a dry cloth and sprayed her with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!! She's ready for her first day out tommorow. emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150896
> View attachment 3150897




Gorgeous Cheidel! Congrats! Enjoy her


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> Gorgeous Cheidel! Congrats! Enjoy her


Thank you!  This is only my second Cuir, and now I'm hooked.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Ms Cherry medium Cuir arrived today!  Rubbed her down with Cadillac conditioner, buffed with a dry cloth and sprayed her with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!! She's ready for her first day out tommorow. emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150896
> View attachment 3150897




This is gorgeous! Glad you finally got it. Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> This is gorgeous! Glad you finally got it. Congrats!


 
Thank you, I was stalking UPS guy today!!!  LOL




frenziedhandbag said:


> Yahoo! Good to hear!


 
After her TLC treatment, she seems to have a very nice glow!


----------



## catsinthebag

cheidel said:


> Ms Cherry medium Cuir arrived today!  Rubbed her down with Cadillac conditioner, buffed with a dry cloth and sprayed her with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!! She's ready for her first day out tommorow. emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150896
> View attachment 3150897



Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> After her TLC treatment, she seems to have a very nice glow!



Yes, I noticed that too after I rubbed it down with leather protectant.


----------



## divineprada

seton said:


> according to a TPFer who knows the artist, she only paints for friends
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Oh. Thanks anyway, @seton.


----------



## cheidel

catsinthebag said:


> Lovely! Congrats!




Thank you!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes, I noticed that too after I rubbed it down with leather protectant.




You know I always protect all my bags before I carry them....  Yes, it does seem to glow beautifully!!!


----------



## sr1856

my LLH in red back from the embroiderer. very pleased with the results. fyi: script is "pendant" and size 2.5"


----------



## bubu123

Kelly Walther said:


> And this one is the newest, also custom made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126620


you have great taste (Y)


----------



## pbnjam

sr1856 said:


> my LLH in red back from the embroiderer. very pleased with the results. fyi: script is "pendant" and size 2.5"



Embroidery looks great! Very pretty letters. I want to embroider one that says Gryffindor...


----------



## sr1856

pbnjam said:


> Embroidery looks great! Very pretty letters. I want to embroider one that says Gryffindor...




thanks, you should go for it,


----------



## EGBDF

sr1856 said:


> my LLH in red back from the embroiderer. very pleased with the results. fyi: script is "pendant" and size 2.5"



Very pretty!


----------



## hitt

My second LPC clutch (Navy) arrived today and I am in love with it. I am in the process of looking at possible strap options to transform this into a crossbody bag on Mautto. I've been lucky lately and thanks to *Goldfish19 *taking a look at this bag today, I know it is also authentic and from the LPC first line in 2012.


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> My second LPC clutch (Navy) arrived today and I am in love with it. I am in the process of looking at possible strap options to transform this into a crossbody bag on Mautto. I've been lucky lately and thanks to *Goldfish19 *taking a look this bag today, I know it is also authentic and from the LPC first line in 2012.



Those are adorable!


----------



## SmokieDragon

I love how it has a handle at the top! Too bad they don't make them like this anymore


----------



## HesitantShopper

sr1856 said:


> my LLH in red back from the embroiderer. very pleased with the results. fyi: script is "pendant" and size 2.5"



looks so pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> My second LPC clutch (Navy) arrived today and I am in love with it. I am in the process of looking at possible strap options to transform this into a crossbody bag on Mautto. I've been lucky lately and thanks to *Goldfish19 *taking a look at this bag today, I know it is also authentic and from the LPC first line in 2012.







SmokieDragon said:


> I love how it has a handle at the top! Too bad they don't make them like this anymore




I was just thinking the same thing. I want one with a lil top handle too. It's very cute!


----------



## sr1856

oops.


----------



## sr1856

HesitantShopper said:


> looks so pretty!



thanks, i think so.  thinking of doing the same to my LP SLH(black) and medium Neo(bilberry).


----------



## sr1856

EGBDF said:


> Very pretty!



thanks


----------



## goldfish19

Wish they still made this. I've been thinking how cute the clutches would be with the top handles. And I like that they are roomier. Now they've discontinued the bigger size of the pouches too.  Maybe I'll get on of the crossbody bag next season. Just waiting for the right color.


----------



## hitt

goldfish19 said:


> Wish they still made this. I've been thinking how cute the clutches would be with the top handles. And I like that they are roomier. Now they've discontinued the bigger size of the pouches too.  Maybe I'll get on of the crossbody bag next season. Just waiting for the right color.


Update. I made the clutch into a makeshift crossbody bag with a chain from a HOBO Intl bag. I haven't had a chance to wear the bag yet but I need to!! I'd actually love the top handles on the current ones as well(both with and without top handles!) I've noticed that too. I was looking at the dimensions and realized they don't have the bigger pouches!

 I'm excited to see what crossbody bag you choose next season! Don't forget to share!


----------



## LuvAllBags

sr1856 said:


> my LLH in red back from the embroiderer. very pleased with the results. fyi: script is "pendant" and size 2.5"




Very pretty!


----------



## sr1856

LuvAllBags said:


> Very pretty!




thanks, i think so. gives me more confidence to monogram my billberry neo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

sr1856 said:


> thanks, i think so. gives me more confidence to monogram my billberry neo.




I may monogram one of mine. I love monograms!


----------



## mtg116

Originally saw this velvet beauty in France. Purchased a different Longchamp bag while there. Ended up having to purchase from Asia.
Was never available here in the US


----------



## mermaid.braid

hitt said:


> Update. I made the clutch into a makeshift crossbody bag with a chain from a HOBO Intl bag. I haven't had a chance to wear the bag yet but I need to!! I'd actually love the top handles on the current ones as well(both with and without top handles!) I've noticed that too. I was looking at the dimensions and realized they don't have the bigger pouches!
> 
> I'm excited to see what crossbody bag you choose next season! Don't forget to share!



Cool idea!  I  crossbodies.


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> Update. I made the clutch into a makeshift crossbody bag with a chain from a HOBO Intl bag. I haven't had a chance to wear the bag yet but I need to!! I'd actually love the top handles on the current ones as well(both with and without top handles!) I've noticed that too. I was looking at the dimensions and realized they don't have the bigger pouches!
> 
> I'm excited to see what crossbody bag you choose next season! Don't forget to share!



Very cool! The silver chain looks nice with black. 



mtg116 said:


> Originally saw this velvet beauty in France. Purchased a different Longchamp bag while there. Ended up having to purchase from Asia.
> Was never available here in the US




Looks nice on you! The velvet colors complement your blue shirt.


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> Update. I made the clutch into a makeshift crossbody bag with a chain from a HOBO Intl bag. I haven't had a chance to wear the bag yet but I need to!! I'd actually love the top handles on the current ones as well(both with and without top handles!) I've noticed that too. I was looking at the dimensions and realized they don't have the bigger pouches!



Such a brilliant idea!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Just got my expandable travel tote and cosmetic bag in Poppy from WSB. I absolutely adore this color. So glad I was able to get both for 30% off.


----------



## EGBDF

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my expandable travel tote and cosmetic bag in Poppy from WSB. I absolutely adore this color. So glad I was able to get both for 30% off.
> View attachment 3166689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166690



great color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my expandable travel tote and cosmetic bag in Poppy from WSB. I absolutely adore this color. So glad I was able to get both for 30% off.
> View attachment 3166689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166690




Beautiful! So bright and cheerful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my expandable travel tote and cosmetic bag in Poppy from WSB. I absolutely adore this color. So glad I was able to get both for 30% off.
> View attachment 3166689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166690



I love it! Congrats on the great buy!


----------



## MahoganyQT

EGBDF said:


> great color!







LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! So bright and cheerful!







SmokieDragon said:


> I love it! Congrats on the great buy!




Thanks ladies! Can't wait to take a trip!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my expandable travel tote and cosmetic bag in Poppy from WSB. I absolutely adore this color. So glad I was able to get both for 30% off.
> View attachment 3166689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166690


Wow, congrats on a great deal!  It's beautiful and love the matching pouchette!!!  I'm glad LC includes an adjustable strap now on this bag.  Enjoy, and happy travels!!!!


----------



## GemGems

Has to be the most practical bag, I have the Turquoise shopper and I love it. I used it all summer long, may be on the lookout for a more neutral colour for autumn. It says it's blue though... I have always been a bit confused about this, definately looks turquoise to me ...cdna.lystit.com/photos/2012/01/19/longchamp-turquoise-le-pliage-large-tote-product-2-2741697-035514198.jpeg


----------



## GemGems

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my expandable travel tote and cosmetic bag in Poppy from WSB. I absolutely adore this color. So glad I was able to get both for 30% off.
> View attachment 3166689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166690




Oh I really like the addition of that shoulder strap!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Wow, congrats on a great deal!  It's beautiful and love the matching pouchette!!!  I'm glad LC includes an adjustable strap now on this bag.  Enjoy, and happy travels!!!!







GemGems said:


> Oh I really like the addition of that shoulder strap!




Thanks ladies!! I'm really happy about the strap too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

GemGems said:


> Has to be the most practical bag, I have the Turquoise shopper and I love it. I used it all summer long, may be on the lookout for a more neutral colour for autumn. It says it's blue though... I have always been a bit confused about this, definately looks turquoise to me ...cdna.lystit.com/photos/2012/01/19/longchamp-turquoise-le-pliage-large-tote-product-2-2741697-035514198.jpeg



What a great color!


----------



## pbnjam

GemGems said:


> Has to be the most practical bag, I have the Turquoise shopper and I love it. I used it all summer long, may be on the lookout for a more neutral colour for autumn. It says it's blue though... I have always been a bit confused about this, definately looks turquoise to me ...cdna.lystit.com/photos/2012/01/19/longchamp-turquoise-le-pliage-large-tote-product-2-2741697-035514198.jpeg


 That color is very pretty. I'm frequently confused by Longchamp color names too! 


MahoganyQT said:


> Just got my expandable travel tote and cosmetic bag in Poppy from WSB. I absolutely adore this color. So glad I was able to get both for 30% off.
> View attachment 3166689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166690


 Love Poppy! Twins on the pouch. I have this bag too but in deep red. I will finally have a chance to use this bag on a long weekend trip next month. Decided to use this and not the rolling luggage for just 4 day trip. I hope I won't regret it.


----------



## MMaiko

I had a day at the spa in September and took my Planetes.
One picture has the flash, the other doesn't. I was in a darker room but thought the color was rich but it was hard to photograph.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MMaiko said:


> View attachment 3171710
> 
> View attachment 3171711
> 
> 
> I had a day at the spa in September and took my Planetes.
> One picture has the flash, the other doesn't. I was in a darker room but thought the color was rich but it was hard to photograph.



Super pretty!


----------



## Tygrrlilley

Today's work bag


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My recent acquisition, must have been from 2005 or 2006. If anyone remembers this color I'd be happy to know when it actually came out.


----------



## seton

CrackBerryCream said:


> My recent acquisition, must have been from 2005 or 2006. If anyone remembers this color I'd be happy to know when it actually came out.
> 
> View attachment 3174888




it's so long ago that it's probably best to contact LC CS with the code on ur bag, esp if u want to know the exact season. Plz let us know what they say.


----------



## SmokieDragon

CrackBerryCream said:


> My recent acquisition, must have been from 2005 or 2006. If anyone remembers this color I'd be happy to know when it actually came out.
> 
> View attachment 3174888



Looks amazingly new in spite of its age! What a great find!


----------



## farahellyna

My first ever LC bag. Small Neo in Navy blue. Such a great, petite little bag. It carries all my essentials & more!


----------



## Yuki85

My LC - Miao


----------



## farahellyna

Yuki85 said:


> My LC - Miao
> 
> View attachment 3175962



And there's a real miau in the picture too


----------



## HesitantShopper

farahellyna said:


> My first ever LC bag. Small Neo in Navy blue. Such a great, petite little bag. It carries all my essentials & more!



super cute! navy suits it so. 



Yuki85 said:


> My LC - Miao
> 
> View attachment 3175962



Adorable!


----------



## justwatchin

CrackBerryCream said:


> My recent acquisition, must have been from 2005 or 2006. If anyone remembers this color I'd be happy to know when it actually came out.
> 
> View attachment 3174888



Such a pretty color!


----------



## Yuki85

farahellyna said:


> And there's a real miau in the picture too




Ahh really I didn't realized that [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## debra_8th

Meet my Planetes & Le Pliage Cuir families.


----------



## Esquared72

My new medium Neo in Opera! [emoji7]
View attachment 3178073


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> My new medium Neo in Opera! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3178073




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bopfrt

eehlers said:


> My new medium Neo in Opera! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3178073



Opera is next on my wishlist. Beautiful!


----------



## GemGems

hitt said:


> Update. I made the clutch into a makeshift crossbody bag with a chain from a HOBO Intl bag. I haven't had a chance to wear the bag yet but I need to!! I'd actually love the top handles on the current ones as well(both with and without top handles!) I've noticed that too. I was looking at the dimensions and realized they don't have the bigger pouches!
> 
> I'm excited to see what crossbody bag you choose next season! Don't forget to share!



Awesome idea! It's such a pain when you misplace a strap to a bag, I have recently been on the lookout for a replacement to a small cross body marc Jacobs bag I have, it's sad to see that most designers do not offer replacement straps for sale on their websites. Well done you for this!


----------



## MMaiko

eehlers said:


> My new medium Neo in Opera! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3178073




I've never seen this before now, it's a gorgeous color!


----------



## Esquared72

LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







bopfrt said:


> Opera is next on my wishlist. Beautiful!







MMaiko said:


> I've never seen this before now, it's a gorgeous color!




Thanks! I love the color. Though Nordstrom was rather lazy on the packaging...tossed haphazardly in a box in an unsealed plastic bag - actually got a couple of smudges on it during its travels and was a bit wrinkled. But still love it!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> Thanks! I love the color. Though Nordstrom was rather lazy on the packaging...tossed haphazardly in a box in an unsealed plastic bag - actually got a couple of smudges on it during its travels and was a bit wrinkled. But still love it!!




I have been less than pleased with their shipping approach at times. I have also received items just tossed in a box, and once a blatantly damaged purse.


----------



## CrazyLV

Don't laugh ok!? 

Here are so far my Longchamp collection. 

Still waiting for Miaou long handle bag coming to Australia shop.

Should i stop hoarding?!? 

Thank you for letting me sharing this.


----------



## MahoganyQT

LuvAllBags said:


> I have been less than pleased with their shipping approach at times. I have also received items just tossed in a box, and once a blatantly damaged purse.




Great collection. You can never have too much of what makes you happy


----------



## justwatchin

CrazyLV said:


> Don't laugh ok!?
> 
> Here are so far my Longchamp collection.
> 
> Still waiting for Miaou long handle bag coming to Australia shop.
> 
> Should i stop hoarding?!?
> 
> Thank you for letting me sharing this.



Fantastic collection! Thanks for sharing.&#128077;


----------



## EGBDF

CrazyLV said:


> Don't laugh ok!?
> 
> Here are so far my Longchamp collection.
> 
> Still waiting for Miaou long handle bag coming to Australia shop.
> 
> Should i stop hoarding?!?
> 
> Thank you for letting me sharing this.



Great collection!


----------



## LuvAllBags

CrazyLV said:


> Don't laugh ok!?
> 
> 
> 
> Here are so far my Longchamp collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for Miaou long handle bag coming to Australia shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Should i stop hoarding?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me sharing this.




Beautiful collection!


----------



## sr1856

CrazyLV said:


> Don't laugh ok!?
> 
> Here are so far my Longchamp collection.
> 
> Still waiting for Miaou long handle bag coming to Australia shop.
> 
> Should i stop hoarding?!?
> 
> Thank you for letting me sharing this.




wow, great collection.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CrazyLV said:


> Don't laugh ok!?
> 
> Here are so far my Longchamp collection.
> 
> Still waiting for Miaou long handle bag coming to Australia shop.
> 
> Should i stop hoarding?!?
> 
> Thank you for letting me sharing this.



Impressive collection!


----------



## CrazyLV

Thank you everyone!!  




EGBDF said:


> Great collection!





LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful collection!





sr1856 said:


> wow, great collection.





HesitantShopper said:


> Impressive collection!


----------



## CrazyLV

Thank you!!
I love your avatar!! that's definitely me did hoarding new bags!! 




justwatchin said:


> Fantastic collection! Thanks for sharing.&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Stansy

My Foulonné and my Ladurée tote are keeping me company today:


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> My Foulonné and my Ladurée tote are keeping me company today:



Such a pretty Foulonne! Lovely!


----------



## Stansy

SmokieDragon said:


> Such a pretty Foulonne! Lovely!



Thank you! I have always been contemplating buying a LV Trevi but couldn't justify paying 1.5 k.
The Foulonné fits the bill perfectly!!


----------



## pbnjam

Stansy said:


> My Foulonné and my Ladurée tote are keeping me company today:




Gorgeous bag! The happy face is so cute too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stansy said:


> My Foulonné and my Ladurée tote are keeping me company today:




Love it!


----------



## JulesDipon

My newest Favorite Bag![emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

JulesDipon said:


> My newest Favorite Bag![emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184312



Adorable!


----------



## goldfish19

LPC in sandy [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3188281
> 
> LPC in sandy [emoji7]



Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3188281
> 
> LPC in sandy [emoji7]


She's gorgeous!    Love the butterfly charm too!!!


----------



## cheidel

JulesDipon said:


> My newest Favorite Bag![emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184312


Very pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## Frederiquevdb

I've purchased a customized le pliage last year. 
fashionfray.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/img_0232.jpg?w=1090


----------



## x_tina

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3188281
> 
> LPC in sandy [emoji7]


Very nice colour


----------



## SofiaC

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3188281
> 
> LPC in sandy [emoji7]


Lovely cuir w lovely charms.


----------



## S00

JulesDipon said:


> My newest Favorite Bag![emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184312


Very nice, is that a small?


----------



## S00

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3188281
> 
> LPC in sandy [emoji7]


Very pretty colour goes really well with that charm.


----------



## S00

Frederiquevdb said:


> I've purchased a customized le pliage last year.
> fashionfray.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/img_0232.jpg?w=1090


Wow! Very stunning colours, it's so pretty.


----------



## Frederiquevdb

S00 said:


> Wow! Very stunning colours, it's so pretty.


Thank you


----------



## Anjelle

Love that they are light weight, spacious inside and they do not take up so much space in the closet. [emoji4]


----------



## beesaunt

Been interested for awhile, but finally found the one that made me pull the trigger. Small Le Pliage Cuir in Sunshine at The Rack for 55% off....LOVE


----------



## maisie91

beesaunt said:


> Been interested for awhile, but finally found the one that made me pull the trigger. Small Le Pliage Cuir in Sunshine at The Rack for 55% off....LOVE




Love the color! Great find [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Anjelle said:


> Love that they are light weight, spacious inside and they do not take up so much space in the closet. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196107




Lovely collection! 



beesaunt said:


> Been interested for awhile, but finally found the one that made me pull the trigger. Small Le Pliage Cuir in Sunshine at The Rack for 55% off....LOVE




Aah - sunshine is such a gorgeous color. And you got a deal too! Congrats!


----------



## MahoganyQT

beesaunt said:


> Been interested for awhile, but finally found the one that made me pull the trigger. Small Le Pliage Cuir in Sunshine at The Rack for 55% off....LOVE



Lovely bag.


----------



## Anjelle

beesaunt said:


> Been interested for awhile, but finally found the one that made me pull the trigger. Small Le Pliage Cuir in Sunshine at The Rack for 55% off....LOVE




Great color and such a good deal! 



LuvAllBags said:


> Lovely collection!




Thanks! I love them all![emoji1]


----------



## halobear

These arrived today. It was cheaper to get them shipped from the UK than to buy them here in the US (even with the 20% off from Sandspoint)


----------



## LuvAllBags

halobear said:


> These arrived today. It was cheaper to get them shipped from the UK than to buy them here in the US (even with the 20% off from Sandspoint)
> 
> View attachment 3205700




Wow! Congrats! They are beautiful.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Anjelle said:


> Love that they are light weight, spacious inside and they do not take up so much space in the closet. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196107



Nice collection! 



beesaunt said:


> Been interested for awhile, but finally found the one that made me pull the trigger. Small Le Pliage Cuir in Sunshine at The Rack for 55% off....LOVE




what a deal!


halobear said:


> These arrived today. It was cheaper to get them shipped from the UK than to buy them here in the US (even with the 20% off from Sandspoint)
> 
> View attachment 3205700



Nice choices!


----------



## pbnjam

halobear said:


> These arrived today. It was cheaper to get them shipped from the UK than to buy them here in the US (even with the 20% off from Sandspoint)
> 
> View attachment 3205700



Very nice choices! You will get a lot of use from these!


----------



## pbnjam

beesaunt said:


> Been interested for awhile, but finally found the one that made me pull the trigger. Small Le Pliage Cuir in Sunshine at The Rack for 55% off....LOVE



This color is soo pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## Anjelle

halobear said:


> These arrived today. It was cheaper to get them shipped from the UK than to buy them here in the US (even with the 20% off from Sandspoint)
> 
> View attachment 3205700




Love the blue bag! Nice choices.[emoji4]




HesitantShopper said:


> Nice collection!




Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## bag0bsess

postimg.org/image/trc73m58n/

I am in love with my le pliage medium shopping tote in fuschia! Prior to owning this, I really did not understand why people were paying so much for a nylon bag but I totally get it now! Can't wait to add more to my collection


----------



## Jenniedel

Hi, ladies! It's been a while since last I posted though I lurk every now and then. [emoji16] Sharing this new LP I just got, the small Artwalk in Opera. First time for me to get a small size and I'm totally loving it! [emoji7] Here she is on a first outing (pardon the background). 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also picked up a matching Coach pouch because I was unable to resist the marked down price. [emoji23]


----------



## MahoganyQT

Jenniedel said:


> Hi, ladies! It's been a while since last I posted though I lurk every now and then. [emoji16] Sharing this new LP I just got, the small Artwalk in Opera. First time for me to get a small size and I'm totally loving it! [emoji7] Here she is on a first outing (pardon the background).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206882
> 
> 
> I also picked up a matching Coach pouch because I was unable to resist the marked down price. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206884




Pretty bags! Enjoy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Jenniedel said:


> Hi, ladies! It's been a while since last I posted though I lurk every now and then. [emoji16] Sharing this new LP I just got, the small Artwalk in Opera. First time for me to get a small size and I'm totally loving it! [emoji7] Here she is on a first outing (pardon the background).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206882
> 
> 
> I also picked up a matching Coach pouch because I was unable to resist the marked down price. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206884




I love this! I keep going back to look at this pattern...so pretty.


----------



## pbnjam

Jenniedel said:


> Hi, ladies! It's been a while since last I posted though I lurk every now and then. [emoji16] Sharing this new LP I just got, the small Artwalk in Opera. First time for me to get a small size and I'm totally loving it! [emoji7] Here she is on a first outing (pardon the background).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206882
> 
> 
> I also picked up a matching Coach pouch because I was unable to resist the marked down price. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206884



Very pretty combo there! Congrats!


----------



## Jenniedel

LuvAllBags said:


> I love this! I keep going back to look at this pattern...so pretty.



Get one! [emoji4] It's really lovely!



pbnjam said:


> Very pretty combo there! Congrats!



Thank you! I didn't have any purse of this shade (burgundy/oxblood) so I'm very happy with these new additions. [emoji4]


----------



## Jenniedel

MahoganyQT said:


> Pretty bags! Enjoy.



Thank you! I'm loving them both! [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Jenniedel said:


> Hi, ladies! It's been a while since last I posted though I lurk every now and then. [emoji16] Sharing this new LP I just got, the small Artwalk in Opera. First time for me to get a small size and I'm totally loving it! [emoji7] Here she is on a first outing (pardon the background).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206882
> 
> 
> I also picked up a matching Coach pouch because I was unable to resist the marked down price. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206884



what a pretty pattern! great match w/the Coach pouch.


----------



## clydekiwi

My first longchamp


----------



## LuvAllBags

clydekiwi said:


> My first longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208417




It is so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## clydekiwi

LuvAllBags said:


> It is so beautiful! Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## halobear

New Neo - how do you get the smell out?


----------



## MahoganyQT

halobear said:


> New Neo - how do you get the smell out?
> View attachment 3209103




I've only had 1 Longchamp that came with a smell, it was the bamboo I bought my mom last year. I left it outside in my backyard while inside out for a few hours and that helped. Prior to that I tried dryer sheets, febreeze, everything. That was the only thing that worked.


----------



## halobear

MahoganyQT said:


> I've only had 1 Longchamp that came with a smell, it was the bamboo I bought my mom last year. I left it outside in my backyard while inside out for a few hours and that helped. Prior to that I tried dryer sheets, febreeze, everything. That was the only thing that worked.




Oh no. I don't think leaving it outside in the yard is an option in this weather. Hopefully the smell will dissipate with use.


----------



## Jenniedel

HesitantShopper said:


> what a pretty pattern! great match w/the Coach pouch.



I really like the pattern, too! Thanks!



clydekiwi said:


> My first longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208417



Such a beauty! Congrats!



halobear said:


> New Neo - how do you get the smell out?
> View attachment 3209103



I've never had this issue, but I guess airing it out a bit will lessen the smell. Then just use & enjoy it - the smell will surely go away in no time.


----------



## pbnjam

It's been a while since my last LC purchase. I've been so good that I got myself 2 bags! Yay! 

First is my first LP backpack:



2nd is a Longchamp 2.0 drawstring bag!



Thanks for letting me share these bags with you all!


----------



## MahoganyQT

pbnjam said:


> It's been a while since my last LC purchase. I've been so good that I got myself 2 bags! Yay!
> 
> First is my first LP backpack:
> View attachment 3211031
> 
> 
> 2nd is a Longchamp 2.0 drawstring bag!
> View attachment 3211032
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these bags with you all!




Nice! I love the backpack for travel. It holds so much. I would love to own a cedar piece.


----------



## pbnjam

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice! I love the backpack for travel. It holds so much. I would love to own a cedar piece.




Thank you MahoganyQT! You should get something cedar! The backpack is so cute. I figure I should have at least one in my collection. [emoji2]


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> It's been a while since my last LC purchase. I've been so good that I got myself 2 bags! Yay!
> 
> First is my first LP backpack:
> View attachment 3211031
> 
> 
> 2nd is a Longchamp 2.0 drawstring bag!
> View attachment 3211032
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these bags with you all!




Love these! Cedar is so pretty and the drawstring looks comfy to carry!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is my Penelope medium tote! I snagged a few pics before she was put away for Christmas. Color is Ebony, which is a very dark brown.


----------



## hitt

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my Penelope medium tote! I snagged a few pics before she was put away for Christmas. Color is Ebony, which is a very dark brown.
> 
> View attachment 3211058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211061
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211062


Oh, goodness. She's GORGEOUS.


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my Penelope medium tote! I snagged a few pics before she was put away for Christmas. Color is Ebony, which is a very dark brown.
> 
> View attachment 3211058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211061
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211062



Lovely!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> It's been a while since my last LC purchase. I've been so good that I got myself 2 bags! Yay!
> 
> First is my first LP backpack:
> View attachment 3211031
> 
> 
> 2nd is a Longchamp 2.0 drawstring bag!
> View attachment 3211032
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these bags with you all!



Great choices! Hehe, I've been waiting for someone to share pics of the bucket bag. I especially like the all-black one 'cause of the red lining. Do you mind posting a mod pic? I'm thinking about getting one this spring or next fall and I'd like to get a sense of how big the bag looks/strap drop. 



LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my Penelope medium tote! I snagged a few pics before she was put away for Christmas. Color is Ebony, which is a very dark brown.
> 
> View attachment 3211058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211061
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211062



That pebbled leather is gorgeous! The Penelope is so elegant.


----------



## HesitantShopper

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my Penelope medium tote! I snagged a few pics before she was put away for Christmas. Color is Ebony, which is a very dark brown.
> 
> View attachment 3211058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211061
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211062



wow, that is gorgeous! Love the color as well.


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my Penelope medium tote! I snagged a few pics before she was put away for Christmas. Color is Ebony, which is a very dark brown.
> 
> View attachment 3211058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211061
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211062




it's lush


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Jenniedel said:


> Hi, ladies! It's been a while since last I posted though I lurk every now and then. [emoji16] Sharing this new LP I just got, the small Artwalk in Opera. First time for me to get a small size and I'm totally loving it! [emoji7] Here she is on a first outing (pardon the background).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206882
> 
> 
> I also picked up a matching Coach pouch because I was unable to resist the marked down price. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206884



Nice!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my Penelope medium tote! I snagged a few pics before she was put away for Christmas. Color is Ebony, which is a very dark brown.
> 
> View attachment 3211058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211061
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211062



Classy!


----------



## crazybagfan

My old Longchamp bag that I bought many years ago. It is gatsby in printed snakeskin leather. Long time never carry it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 3212194
> View attachment 3212197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old Longchamp bag that I bought many years ago. It is gatsby in printed snakeskin leather. Long time never carry it.




Wow! Stunning bag! I love the shade of red!


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> Love these! Cedar is so pretty and the drawstring looks comfy to carry!



Thank you! [emoji2] 



LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my Penelope medium tote! I snagged a few pics before she was put away for Christmas. Color is Ebony, which is a very dark brown.
> 
> View attachment 3211058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211061
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211062




This is gorgeous! Very nice! [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> Great choices! Hehe, I've been waiting for someone to share pics of the bucket bag. I especially like the all-black one 'cause of the red lining. Do you mind posting a mod pic? I'm thinking about getting one this spring or next fall and I'd like to get a sense of how big the bag looks/strap drop.




Yes I love the lining too! I will post a mod pic tomorrow. I think it will work for you cus the strap is adjustable and the bag is on the small side. Ok stay tuned tomorrow. [emoji28]


----------



## lillywillowbug

My medium short handle in fuschia. I'm new to LC and I really am loving these bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lillywillowbug said:


> My medium short handle in fuschia. I'm new to LC and I really am loving these bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212586




Beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## lillywillowbug

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! [emoji4]




Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

Bought a document holder that was on sale for all my work stuff. 


And a reference pic of the size: 13" MacBook


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> Bought a document holder that was on sale for all my work stuff.
> View attachment 3212732
> 
> And a reference pic of the size: 13" MacBook
> View attachment 3212733



Love the colour! What colour is it? 

Am thinking of getting this bag too, in black tho to go with my family of black nylon LPs


----------



## LuvAllBags

bakeacookie said:


> Bought a document holder that was on sale for all my work stuff.
> View attachment 3212732
> 
> And a reference pic of the size: 13" MacBook
> View attachment 3212733




Beautiful! Love the color.


----------



## bakeacookie

SmokieDragon said:


> Love the colour! What colour is it?
> 
> Am thinking of getting this bag too, in black tho to go with my family of black nylon LPs




It's fig! It's very spacious and folds up nicely to store in my desk. 



LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! Love the color.



Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> Great choices! Hehe, I've been waiting for someone to share pics of the bucket bag. I especially like the all-black one 'cause of the red lining. Do you mind posting a mod pic? I'm thinking about getting one this spring or next fall and I'd like to get a sense of how big the bag looks/strap drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pebbled leather is gorgeous! The Penelope is so elegant.




Here are two mod pics of my mom. She is 5'2" about size 10. Hope that helps. [emoji1]


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Here are two mod pics of my mom. She is 5'2" about size 10. Hope that helps. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3213297
> 
> View attachment 3213299



I love this!


----------



## HesitantShopper

bakeacookie said:


> Bought a document holder that was on sale for all my work stuff.
> View attachment 3212732
> 
> And a reference pic of the size: 13" MacBook
> View attachment 3212733



Great color! love the city design on the mac!


----------



## bakeacookie

pbnjam said:


> Here are two mod pics of my mom. She is 5'2" about size 10. Hope that helps. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3213297
> 
> View attachment 3213299




Wow! That bag is awesome. And your mom is a great sport to do mod pics. 



HesitantShopper said:


> Great color! love the city design on the mac!




Thank you! Had to get my Mac to stand out somehow! Haha. Friend and I kept picking up the wrong MBP.


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> Bought a document holder that was on sale for all my work stuff.
> View attachment 3212732
> 
> And a reference pic of the size: 13" MacBook
> View attachment 3212733


Lovely, congrats!!!  Very pretty in fig!!!


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my Penelope medium tote! I snagged a few pics before she was put away for Christmas. Color is Ebony, which is a very dark brown.
> 
> View attachment 3211058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211061
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211062


Gorgeous, love the color!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Here are two mod pics of my mom. She is 5'2" about size 10. Hope that helps. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3213297
> 
> View attachment 3213299



Thank you, PBNJ!!  I'll definitely add the bucket bag to my wishlist, just waiting for the right color. I'm digging the slight redesign.


----------



## bakeacookie

cheidel said:


> Lovely, congrats!!!  Very pretty in fig!!!



Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> It's fig! It's very spacious and folds up nicely to store in my desk.



Thanks so much! Fig complements the bag beautifully


----------



## Jenniedel

pbnjam said:


> It's been a while since my last LC purchase. I've been so good that I got myself 2 bags! Yay!
> 
> First is my first LP backpack:
> View attachment 3211031
> 
> 
> 2nd is a Longchamp 2.0 drawstring bag!
> View attachment 3211032
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these bags with you all!



Congrats! I love the drawstring bag! [emoji7]



LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my Penelope medium tote! I snagged a few pics before she was put away for Christmas. Color is Ebony, which is a very dark brown.
> 
> View attachment 3211058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211061
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211062



Oh, wow! Gorgeous! [emoji7]



HandbagDiva354 said:


> Nice!



Thanks! [emoji8]



crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 3212194
> View attachment 3212197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old Longchamp bag that I bought many years ago. It is gatsby in printed snakeskin leather. Long time never carry it.



Beautiful! Love it! [emoji4]



lillywillowbug said:


> My medium short handle in fuschia. I'm new to LC and I really am loving these bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212586



Very pretty color [emoji4]



bakeacookie said:


> Bought a document holder that was on sale for all my work stuff.
> View attachment 3212732
> 
> And a reference pic of the size: 13" MacBook
> View attachment 3212733



Nice color! I love your MacBook decals! [emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

Jenniedel said:


> Nice color! I love your MacBook decals! [emoji7]


Thank you! Got them on Amazon!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> I love this!


Thank you! 


bakeacookie said:


> Wow! That bag is awesome. And your mom is a great sport to do mod pics.


Thanks! Hehe I'm always snapping pics of my mom. 


mermaid.braid said:


> Thank you, PBNJ!!  I'll definitely add the bucket bag to my wishlist, just waiting for the right color. I'm digging the slight redesign.


You're welcome. O didn't know about the redesign. Is your right color red or pink? 


Jenniedel said:


> Congrats! I love the drawstring bag! [emoji7]


Thank you Jenniedel! 


bakeacookie said:


> Thank you! Got them on Amazon!


O I have a friend who loves everything about London. That decal will make a nice Christmas gift for her. Thanks for the idea! Cute document bag too.


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> You're welcome. O didn't know about the redesign. Is your right color red or pink?



I just posted a pic of the bucket in the Spring/Summer thread! Haha, surprisingly not this time (though I definitely want something powder pink in the LPC.) Aiming for a dark, worry-free color. The ecru with black trim looks lovely but I'd probably get it dirty straight away.


----------



## heartLV

Fell in love right away when I saw her irl in the store, my new baby, le pliage heritage small....

Excuse the messy background


----------



## LuvAllBags

heartLV said:


> Fell in love right away when I saw her irl in the store, my new baby, le pliage heritage small....
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the messy background




Love this! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chanelconvert

My niece and sister will be so happy!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Christmas shopping is done!


----------



## hitt

Chanelconvert said:


> My niece and sister will be so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas shopping is done!


Lucky ducks! I am excited for them though.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Chanelconvert said:


> My niece and sister will be so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas shopping is done!



Wonderful gifts!


----------



## Chanelconvert

hitt said:


> Lucky ducks! I am excited for them though.







HesitantShopper said:


> Wonderful gifts!




Thank you lovely ladies. Merry Christmas to both of you and your families. X


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chanelconvert said:


> My niece and sister will be so happy! Christmas shopping is done!



Lovely gifts! I can imagine their smiles when they open their presents.


----------



## Jenniedel

Hi, everyone! Apologies for this long post, but I hope you'll bear with me. I would like to share with you a story of renewal, of breathing new life to something old & dilapidated. [emoji4]

Last September, I found a pitiful 'vintage' (I'm not sure if it's indeed vintage) Longchamp leather bag on eBay. Since my birthday was coming up I thought of getting it as a restoration project (as inspired by accounts of creative ladies here on tPF). It's a Roseau handbag based on my research.

Here's a pic I grabbed from the Internet: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And here's what I got from eBay for about $6: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I have no experience whatsoever in bag restoration so I researched more on this forum & googled away. I enlisted my husband's help who suggested we investigate how much it would cost if we get the services of professional restorers. Bag restoration quotes I got ranged from $120-212! Nope, that's too steep for me. I would do this on my own! [emoji16]

It took 3 months of trial & error & the help of my husband, a friend who got the main materials for me (leather paint, conditioner, scrap leather to replace the torn closure part), and a cobbler (who sew the replacement closure) to complete my project. It's not very well done, but it's not as scruffy looking as before, & more importantly, I love it! [emoji7]

Here are before & after pics:



Upper front part showing the closure (with signature hardware) & the handles



Side & bottom parts



Full front & back

Thanks much for letting me share & show my renewed Longchamp. [emoji4] Have a wonderful, hopeful & happy new year! Cheers to 2016! [emoji322]&#127870;


----------



## Jenniedel

heartLV said:


> Fell in love right away when I saw her irl in the store, my new baby, le pliage heritage small....
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the messy background



Beautiful bag! I love red! [emoji7]



Chanelconvert said:


> My niece and sister will be so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas shopping is done!



Lovely presents! Very lucky recipients! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Jenniedel said:


> Hi, everyone! Apologies for this long post, but I hope you'll bear with me. I would like to share with you a story of renewal, of breathing new life to something old & dilapidated. [emoji4]
> 
> Last September, I found a pitiful 'vintage' (I'm not sure if it's indeed vintage) Longchamp leather bag on eBay. Since my birthday was coming up I thought of getting it as a restoration project (as inspired by accounts of creative ladies here on tPF). It's a Roseau handbag based on my research.
> 
> Here's a pic I grabbed from the Internet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223843
> 
> 
> And here's what I got from eBay for about $6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223845
> 
> 
> I have no experience whatsoever in bag restoration so I researched more on this forum & googled away. I enlisted my husband's help who suggested we investigate how much it would cost if we get the services of professional restorers. Bag restoration quotes I got ranged from $120-212! Nope, that's too steep for me. I would do this on my own! [emoji16]
> 
> It took 3 months of trial & error & the help of my husband, a friend who got the main materials for me (leather paint, conditioner, scrap leather to replace the torn closure part), and a cobbler (who sew the replacement closure) to complete my project. It's not very well done, but it's not as scruffy looking as before, & more importantly, I love it! [emoji7]
> 
> Here are before & after pics:
> 
> View attachment 3223846
> 
> Upper front part showing the closure (with signature hardware) & the handles
> 
> View attachment 3223847
> 
> Side & bottom parts
> 
> View attachment 3223848
> 
> Full front & back
> 
> Thanks much for letting me share & show my renewed Longchamp. [emoji4] Have a wonderful, hopeful & happy new year! Cheers to 2016! [emoji322]&#127870;




Wow! Beautiful transformation! Thanks for sharing your pics and your story!


----------



## heartLV

I admire this color so much, le pliage heritage medium size in terre&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sr1856

Jenniedel said:


> Hi, everyone! Apologies for this long post, but I hope you'll bear with me. I would like to share with you a story of renewal, of breathing new life to something old & dilapidated. [emoji4]
> 
> Last September, I found a pitiful 'vintage' (I'm not sure if it's indeed vintage) Longchamp leather bag on eBay. Since my birthday was coming up I thought of getting it as a restoration project (as inspired by accounts of creative ladies here on tPF). It's a Roseau handbag based on my research.
> 
> Here's a pic I grabbed from the Internet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223843
> 
> 
> And here's what I got from eBay for about $6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223845
> 
> 
> I have no experience whatsoever in bag restoration so I researched more on this forum & googled away. I enlisted my husband's help who suggested we investigate how much it would cost if we get the services of professional restorers. Bag restoration quotes I got ranged from $120-212! Nope, that's too steep for me. I would do this on my own! [emoji16]
> 
> It took 3 months of trial & error & the help of my husband, a friend who got the main materials for me (leather paint, conditioner, scrap leather to replace the torn closure part), and a cobbler (who sew the replacement closure) to complete my project. It's not very well done, but it's not as scruffy looking as before, & more importantly, I love it! [emoji7]
> 
> Here are before & after pics:
> 
> View attachment 3223846
> 
> Upper front part showing the closure (with signature hardware) & the handles
> 
> View attachment 3223847
> 
> Side & bottom parts
> 
> View attachment 3223848
> 
> Full front & back
> 
> Thanks much for letting me share & show my renewed Longchamp. [emoji4] Have a wonderful, hopeful & happy new year! Cheers to 2016! [emoji322]&#127870;



wow, congrats. what a transformation. you gave it a new lease of life. enjoy your hardwork


----------



## pbnjam

Jenniedel said:


> Hi, everyone! Apologies for this long post, but I hope you'll bear with me. I would like to share with you a story of renewal, of breathing new life to something old & dilapidated. [emoji4]
> 
> Last September, I found a pitiful 'vintage' (I'm not sure if it's indeed vintage) Longchamp leather bag on eBay. Since my birthday was coming up I thought of getting it as a restoration project (as inspired by accounts of creative ladies here on tPF). It's a Roseau handbag based on my research.
> 
> Thanks much for letting me share & show my renewed Longchamp. [emoji4] Have a wonderful, hopeful & happy new year! Cheers to 2016! [emoji322]&#127870;



I love stories like this! It's pretty cool and you did a great job!


----------



## hitt

Jenniedel said:


> Hi, everyone! Apologies for this long post, but I hope you'll bear with me. I would like to share with you a story of renewal, of breathing new life to something old & dilapidated. [emoji4]
> 
> Last September, I found a pitiful 'vintage' (I'm not sure if it's indeed vintage) Longchamp leather bag on eBay. Since my birthday was coming up I thought of getting it as a restoration project (as inspired by accounts of creative ladies here on tPF). It's a Roseau handbag based on my research.
> 
> Here's a pic I grabbed from the Internet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223843
> 
> 
> And here's what I got from eBay for about $6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223845
> 
> 
> I have no experience whatsoever in bag restoration so I researched more on this forum & googled away. I enlisted my husband's help who suggested we investigate how much it would cost if we get the services of professional restorers. Bag restoration quotes I got ranged from $120-212! Nope, that's too steep for me. I would do this on my own! [emoji16]
> 
> It took 3 months of trial & error & the help of my husband, a friend who got the main materials for me (leather paint, conditioner, scrap leather to replace the torn closure part), and a cobbler (who sew the replacement closure) to complete my project. It's not very well done, but it's not as scruffy looking as before, & more importantly, I love it! [emoji7]
> 
> Here are before & after pics:
> 
> View attachment 3223846
> 
> Upper front part showing the closure (with signature hardware) & the handles
> 
> View attachment 3223847
> 
> Side & bottom parts
> 
> View attachment 3223848
> 
> Full front & back
> 
> Thanks much for letting me share & show my renewed Longchamp. [emoji4] Have a wonderful, hopeful & happy new year! Cheers to 2016! [emoji322]&#127870;


Thank you for sharing! This deserves to be in its own thread! It should be the first post in the "Longchamp Restoration" thread. People can also show before and after photos of how they cleaned or restored their bags.


----------



## heartLV

heartLV said:


> I admire this color so much, le pliage heritage medium size in terre&#10084;&#65039;



Sorry, my previous post didnt attach the pic correctly


----------



## heartLV

-deleted-


----------



## heartLV

Jenniedel said:


> Hi, everyone! Apologies for this long post, but I hope you'll bear with me. I would like to share with you a story of renewal, of breathing new life to something old & dilapidated. [emoji4]
> 
> Last September, I found a pitiful 'vintage' (I'm not sure if it's indeed vintage) Longchamp leather bag on eBay. Since my birthday was coming up I thought of getting it as a restoration project (as inspired by accounts of creative ladies here on tPF). It's a Roseau handbag based on my research.
> 
> Here's a pic I grabbed from the Internet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223843
> 
> 
> And here's what I got from eBay for about $6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223845
> 
> 
> I have no experience whatsoever in bag restoration so I researched more on this forum & googled away. I enlisted my husband's help who suggested we investigate how much it would cost if we get the services of professional restorers. Bag restoration quotes I got ranged from $120-212! Nope, that's too steep for me. I would do this on my own! [emoji16]
> 
> It took 3 months of trial & error & the help of my husband, a friend who got the main materials for me (leather paint, conditioner, scrap leather to replace the torn closure part), and a cobbler (who sew the replacement closure) to complete my project. It's not very well done, but it's not as scruffy looking as before, & more importantly, I love it! [emoji7]
> 
> Here are before & after pics:
> 
> View attachment 3223846
> 
> Upper front part showing the closure (with signature hardware) & the handles
> 
> View attachment 3223847
> 
> Side & bottom parts
> 
> View attachment 3223848
> 
> Full front & back
> 
> Thanks much for letting me share & show my renewed Longchamp. [emoji4] Have a wonderful, hopeful & happy new year! Cheers to 2016! [emoji322]&#127870;



Thank you for sharing your experience, very helpful !


----------



## sr1856

my most recent purchased from what she buys, LP Miaou SH and LP MSH Neo in opera. i am not much of a pink person but i do like the miaou bag. now i have bags made in france, morocco, tunisia and china.


----------



## seton

heartLV said:


> Sorry, my previous post didnt attach the pic correctly



Congrats! terre is such a rich, versatile colour! 





sr1856 said:


> my most recent purchased from what she buys, LP Miaou SH and LP MSH Neo in opera. i am not much of a pink person but i do like the miaou bag. now i have bags made in france, morocco, tunisia and china.



Both will give the right pop to any outfit. Great choices!


----------



## sr1856

Both will give the right pop to any outfit. Great choices! [/QUOTE]

thanks, i think so too. the pink is casual and fun and opera can be dress up or down.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Penelope on her first day out!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Hi all! I was a member before but had to rejoin bc I had problems with my old email. Anyway, here is my brand new natural cure! From my husband for Christmas


----------



## hitt

My pouchette came in the mail and I am smitten. I definitely prefer the bigger sizes(too bad they are discontinued). I can actually carry as a bag with my essentials. Bonus: It's made in France.


----------



## sr1856

LuvAllBags said:


> Penelope on her first day out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224805



beautiful bag. leather looks supple. enjoy.


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> My pouchette came in the mail and I am smitten. I definitely prefer the bigger sizes(too bad they are discontinued). I can actually carry as a bag with my essentials. Bonus: It's made in France.




Cute! Love your collection so far.


----------



## pbnjam

sr1856 said:


> my most recent purchased from what she buys, LP Miaou SH and LP MSH Neo in opera. i am not much of a pink person but i do like the miaou bag. now i have bags made in france, morocco, tunisia and china.




Pretty bags! I'm sure you will love using both bags.



LuvAllBags said:


> Penelope on her first day out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224805



Gorgeous! Ahh love looking at this one.



VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3224809
> 
> Hi all! I was a member before but had to rejoin bc I had problems with my old email. Anyway, here is my brand new natural cure! From my husband for Christmas




Love it! Pretty color!


----------



## sr1856

pbnjam said:


> Pretty bags! I'm sure you will love using both bags.



thanks, i am sure i will.


----------



## Jenniedel

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow! Beautiful transformation! Thanks for sharing your pics and your story!



Thanks for the appreciation! [emoji4]



sr1856 said:


> wow, congrats. what a transformation. you gave it a new lease of life. enjoy your hardwork



Thanks, I will definitely put her to good use. [emoji4]



pbnjam said:


> I love stories like this! It's pretty cool and you did a great job!



Thank you! Felt really great looking at it all done & ready to use. [emoji4]



hitt said:


> Thank you for sharing! This deserves to be in its own thread! It should be the first post in the "Longchamp Restoration" thread. People can also show before and after photos of how they cleaned or restored their bags.



I actually tried looking for a thread like that & didn't find one. I thought that since in a sense I'm showing my Longchamp, I can share it here. Thanks, maybe I'll start a thread as suggested. [emoji4]



heartLV said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience, very helpful !



Thanks too for appreciating! [emoji4]


----------



## Jenniedel

heartLV said:


> Sorry, my previous post didnt attach the pic correctly



Gorgeous! Love it! [emoji7]



sr1856 said:


> my most recent purchased from what she buys, LP Miaou SH and LP MSH Neo in opera. i am not much of a pink person but i do like the miaou bag. now i have bags made in france, morocco, tunisia and china.



Miaou is such fun! Enjoy! [emoji4]



LuvAllBags said:


> Penelope on her first day out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224805



Looks very luscious! 



VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3224809
> 
> Hi all! I was a member before but had to rejoin bc I had problems with my old email. Anyway, here is my brand new natural cure! From my husband for Christmas



Very lovely! Congrats & welcome back!



hitt said:


> My pouchette came in the mail and I am smitten. I definitely prefer the bigger sizes(too bad they are discontinued). I can actually carry as a bag with my essentials. Bonus: It's made in France.



Nice! Congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Penelope on her first day out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224805



I love the Penelope leather!


----------



## mandabear

LuvAllBags said:


> Penelope on her first day out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224805



Gorgeous!


----------



## valuefaith

Got my first Medium Neo in Black (Made in France)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> Thanks much for letting me share & show my renewed Longchamp.



I love stories like this and it goes to show every bag deserves a second chance. Wonderful work you have done! Thumbs up!


----------



## LuvAllBags

valuefaith said:


> Got my first Medium Neo in Black (Made in France)




Congrats! A great classic!


----------



## crazybagfan

valuefaith said:


> Got my first Medium Neo in Black (Made in France)




May I know where you got your bag?


----------



## valuefaith

crazybagfan said:


> May I know where you got your bag?



From Vienna, Austria longchamp store


----------



## frenziedhandbag

valuefaith said:


> Got my first Medium Neo in Black (Made in France)



Classic colour! Love the Neo.


----------



## valuefaith

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! A great classic!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Classic colour! Love the Neo.



I was hesitating whether to buy this bag at the beginning, after I bought this bag I just love it so much. But I will need to get a bag organizer/base shaper to go along


----------



## frenziedhandbag

valuefaith said:


> I was hesitating whether to buy this bag at the beginning, after buying I just love this bag so much. But I will need to get a bag organizer/base shaper to go along with this bag



It's a purchase you won't regret. I have it in medium size in Navy and it is so useful. For purse organisers, Pursebling's Purse to Go is great. It was my first bag organiser.


----------



## valuefaith

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's a purchase you won't regret. I have it in medium size in Navy and it is so useful. For purse organisers, Pursebling's Purse to Go is great. It was my first bag organiser.



Yes! I agree. I can sling/handcarry this bag. 

May I know which type of purse to go organizer you are having? I already have the large (normal purse to go), was thinking to throw in 1 base shaper or to get a boxy purse to go organizer?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

valuefaith said:


> Yes! I agree. I can sling/handcarry this bag.
> 
> May I know which type of purse to go organizer you are having? I already have the large (normal purse to go), was thinking to throw in 1 base shaper or to get a boxy purse to go organizer?



The Jumbo Purse to go was the one I started with but I used that with my Le Pliage. For the Neo, I am using another organiser but sadly it is not available for purchase in the US.


----------



## Jenniedel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love stories like this and it goes to show every bag deserves a second chance. Wonderful work you have done! Thumbs up!



Thank you! It was a rather arduous process for me, but all worth it! [emoji4]



bagcrazylady said:


> Hello! I too was researching handbag restoration and found this story! You did an amazing job! And for your first time, you must be a natural at this sort of thing. I have not tried the leather paints yet. I have used dyes, but not this paint I keep hearing about. My friend restored her old Coach bag with some of this paint and it turned out fantastic.She said it was a spray on? Is that what you used and what was the brand, if you don't mind me asking? Did you have to seal it with something and are you sure it won't bleed? I know the dyes don't bleed off, if you put a good sealer over it. Am very curious about this paint. I saw one done in person and now yours, and this paint seems to do very well. Looks like new again!



Thanks for appreciating! The leather paint I used was a local one, it was Fred's or something, sorry I can't recall exactly & I'm currently out of town. I used paintbrush though I think spraying will give better result. I just put leather conditioner after. I'm wary of bleeding so I plan to keep it dry until I find a way to seal in the color. In this sense it's still a work in progress! [emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

LuvAllBags said:


> Penelope on her first day out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224805




This is so lovely!


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> Penelope on her first day out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224805



I have been eying thus bag-the leather looks so nice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> I have been eying thus bag-the leather looks so nice!




I like it so far...great bag for work.


----------



## hitt

My Poshmark item arrived today and I am in love. I am *almost* too scared to use her because I don't want her corners to be worn down.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> My Poshmark item arrived today



That's such a cute bag!


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> My Poshmark item arrived today and I am in love. I am *almost* too scared to use her because I don't want her corners to be worn down.



Very cute! You're finding a lot of goodies lately!


----------



## hitt

pbnjam said:


> Very cute! You're finding a lot of goodies lately!


Thank you, sweetheart. It's a problem really.


----------



## lauren!

Just placed an order for large Neo with short handles... really excited! I've been wanting it for a year now.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3229665




I like this


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3229665




This teddybear is so cute! Love it on this bag. [emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

clydekiwi said:


> I like this




Thank you! 



pbnjam said:


> This teddybear is so cute! Love it on this bag. [emoji7]




Thank you!


----------



## Minkette

Large Neo Le Pliage today!


----------



## IndigoRose

First Longchamp, now I understand what all the hype is about!


----------



## IndigoRose

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3229665


Too cute!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

IndigoRose said:


> First Longchamp, now I understand what all the hype is about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230192




Welcome to the club!!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## EGBDF

IndigoRose said:


> First Longchamp, now I understand what all the hype is about!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230192



Welcome to the world of Longchamp!


----------



## IndigoRose

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Welcome to the club!!! [emoji5]&#65039;


Thanks!


----------



## IndigoRose

EGBDF said:


> Welcome to the world of Longchamp!


Thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I ordered this Quadri leather bag from longchamp.com and should have it delivered Monday. Dimensions are 11 x 9 x 3 1/2 inches. Hoping it works for me. *fingers crossed*


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> I ordered this Quadri leather bag from longchamp.com and should have it delivered Monday. Dimensions are 11 x 9 x 3 1/2 inches. Hoping it works for me. *fingers crossed*



Nice! I like the zippered pocket on the front. I hope you like it!
I really like the Quadri leather. And the structured but a bit soft feel to them. I don't know how it will hold up long term but mine have been scratch/scuff free so far!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> Nice! I like the zippered pocket on the front. I hope you like it!
> I really like the Quadri leather. And the structured but a bit soft feel to them. I don't know how it will hold up long term but mine have been scratch/scuff free so far!



Thanks!  I've seen the Quadri leather and it looks durable yet also lightweight. I need a mid-size crossbody bag, not teeny-weeny but not too big and casual/sporty looking either. Longchamp.com calls this bag a crossbody but doesn't list the strap length, so we shall see... hoping it adjusts nicely for both crossbody and shoulder wear.


----------



## hitt

I really should be on a ban. I couldn't resist this when I saw it on Poshmark. I want to say it is a limited edition bag. Does anyone know much about it? 

(I don't know what I was expecting. I just received it in the mail and I am worried of the wear on the corners already! It is white and it will probably attract stains.)


----------



## LuvAllBags

hitt said:


> I really should be on a ban. I couldn't resist this when I saw it on Poshmark. I want to say it is a limited edition bag. Does anyone know much about it?
> 
> (I don't know what I was expecting. I just received it in the mail and I am worried of the wear on the corners already! It is white and it will probably attract stains.)




Cutest bag ever! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> I ordered this Quadri leather bag from longchamp.com and should have it delivered Monday. Dimensions are 11 x 9 x 3 1/2 inches. Hoping it works for me. *fingers crossed*




I love Quadri leather...really hope you enjoy this. Looks like a great size.


----------



## angiecake

Longchamp Roseau in Patent Burgundy


----------



## LuvAllBags

angiecake said:


> Longchamp Roseau in Patent Burgundy




Beautiful!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

angiecake said:


> Longchamp Roseau in Patent Burgundy




This is gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> I really should be on a ban. I couldn't resist this when I saw it on Poshmark. I want to say it is a limited edition bag. Does anyone know much about it?
> 
> (I don't know what I was expecting. I just received it in the mail and I am worried of the wear on the corners already! It is white and it will probably attract stains.)



This is so cute! Love it!


----------



## paula3boys

hitt said:


> I really should be on a ban. I couldn't resist this when I saw it on Poshmark. I want to say it is a limited edition bag. Does anyone know much about it?
> 
> (I don't know what I was expecting. I just received it in the mail and I am worried of the wear on the corners already! It is white and it will probably attract stains.)




Adorable! Haven't seen that one


----------



## pbnjam

angiecake said:


> Longchamp Roseau in Patent Burgundy




Nice outfit and gorgeous bag!


hitt said:


> I really should be on a ban. I couldn't resist this when I saw it on Poshmark. I want to say it is a limited edition bag. Does anyone know much about it?
> 
> (I don't know what I was expecting. I just received it in the mail and I am worried of the wear on the corners already! It is white and it will probably attract stains.)




Cute bag! I love the snap button.


----------



## soxx

hitt said:


> I really should be on a ban. I couldn't resist this when I saw it on Poshmark. I want to say it is a limited edition bag. Does anyone know much about it?
> 
> (I don't know what I was expecting. I just received it in the mail and I am worried of the wear on the corners already! It is white and it will probably attract stains.)




This bag is really nice! Maybe you can bring the bag to some bag cleaners to spray a stain protector coating before using but i'm not sure if its suitable though. A friend of mine did such coating on her canvas bag, was told that such coating prevents water stains as any droplets of water that spill on the bag will just drip off.


----------



## hitt

soxx said:


> This bag is really nice! Maybe you can bring the bag to some bag cleaners to spray a stain protector coating before using but i'm not sure if its suitable though. A friend of mine did such coating on her canvas bag, was told that such coating prevents water stains as any droplets of water that spill on the bag will just drip off.


 I was thinking about spraying it with Scotch Guard/ Apple Guard but I am a little hesitant. But I think I will need to look into letting the Pros do it! I want to protect this baby.


----------



## SofiaC

1512 opera


----------



## pbnjam

SofiaC said:


> 1512 opera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237932


----------



## Christy0230

Just picked it up today; Neo Large Black


----------



## SofiaC

pbnjam said:


> Lovely color!



Thank you, pbnjam


----------



## pbnjam

Got this Pearl 1623 SoL:


It was hard to decide between navy and pearl but SA convinced me to get Pearl. I was good and just bought one! [emoji13]

Also got this St Valentin pouch:


----------



## VerucaSalt921

pbnjam said:


> Got this Pearl 1623 SoL:
> View attachment 3241464
> 
> It was hard to decide between navy and pearl but SA convinced me to get Pearl. I was good and just bought one! [emoji13]
> 
> Also got this St Valentin pouch:
> View attachment 3241466




Both are very nice!


----------



## paula3boys

pbnjam said:


> Got this Pearl 1623 SoL:
> View attachment 3241464
> 
> It was hard to decide between navy and pearl but SA convinced me to get Pearl. I was good and just bought one! [emoji13]
> 
> Also got this St Valentin pouch:
> View attachment 3241466




Pretty! Is the pouch really picture showing true color?

I've been carrying my navy SOL since it arrived! Love it


----------



## pbnjam

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Both are very nice!






paula3boys said:


> Pretty! Is the pouch really picture showing true color?
> 
> I've been carrying my navy SOL since it arrived! Love it




Thank you ladies! 

The navy one is so pretty and classic! Very hard to choose. I went with Pearl since I have a few navy bags already. 

Not sure if I'm capturing true color. It seems like there is a shadow from me on the pouch. I can take the picture again tomorrow morning. It's a very light pink.


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> Got this Pearl 1623 SoL:
> View attachment 3241464
> 
> It was hard to decide between navy and pearl but SA convinced me to get Pearl. I was good and just bought one! [emoji13]
> 
> Also got this St Valentin pouch:
> View attachment 3241466



Love both!


----------



## Minne Bags

pbnjam said:


> Got this Pearl 1623 SoL:
> View attachment 3241464
> 
> It was hard to decide between navy and pearl but SA convinced me to get Pearl. I was good and just bought one! [emoji13]
> 
> Also got this St Valentin pouch:
> View attachment 3241466




These are fabulous! Congrats.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Got this Pearl 1623 SoL:
> View attachment 3241464
> 
> It was hard to decide between navy and pearl but SA convinced me to get Pearl. I was good and just bought one! [emoji13]
> 
> Also got this St Valentin pouch:
> View attachment 3241466




wondrful haul, bae! I still havent decided on what SE Pearl I am going to get myself.


----------



## paula3boys

pbnjam said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> The navy one is so pretty and classic! Very hard to choose. I went with Pearl since I have a few navy bags already.
> 
> Not sure if I'm capturing true color. It seems like there is a shadow from me on the pouch. I can take the picture again tomorrow morning. It's a very light pink.




I'd love to see pearl in person as it sounds unique. I needed a navy bag as I sold my other navy bag awhile ago.

I love so many of the colors! If only I had won the lottery lol.


----------



## pbnjam

thedseer said:


> Love both!



Thank you! [emoji4]



Minne Bags said:


> These are fabulous! Congrats.



Thank you! [emoji1]



seton said:


> wondrful haul, bae! I still havent decided on what SE Pearl I am going to get myself.




Whatever you decide, it will be beautiful! 



paula3boys said:


> I'd love to see pearl in person as it sounds unique. I needed a navy bag as I sold my other navy bag awhile ago.
> 
> I love so many of the colors! If only I had won the lottery lol.




I wish too! [emoji38]

I took another pic this morning.


----------



## mandabear

pbnjam said:


> Got this Pearl 1623 SoL:
> View attachment 3241464
> 
> It was hard to decide between navy and pearl but SA convinced me to get Pearl. I was good and just bought one! [emoji13]
> 
> Also got this St Valentin pouch:
> View attachment 3241466



Pearl is lovely! If I weren't so paranoid about light colored bags...and had so many navy LPs.


----------



## paula3boys

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you decide, it will be beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish too! [emoji38]
> 
> I took another pic this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3242155



Great pic. So pretty



mandabear said:


> Pearl is lovely! If I weren't so paranoid about light colored bags...and had so many navy LPs.




Me too about light bags. I worry about color transfer


----------



## LVlover13

Can't get enough of this cutie!


----------



## pbnjam

mandabear said:


> Pearl is lovely! If I weren't so paranoid about light colored bags...and had so many navy LPs.



I'm paranoid too. [emoji28] 



paula3boys said:


> Great pic. So pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too about light bags. I worry about color transfer




Thanks! 


LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3242457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get enough of this cutie!




Very cute! I never use mine but I really should.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Can't get enough of this cutie!



Cute and functional at the same time! 



pbnjam said:


> I took another pic this morning.



This is adorable but knowing I will be paranoid with light colors, I shall admire yours instead.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> It was hard to decide between navy and pearl but SA convinced me to get Pearl.



It's lovely!



SofiaC said:


> 1512 opera



Gorgeous rich color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I ordered this Quadri leather bag from longchamp.com and should have it delivered Monday.Hoping it works for me. *fingers crossed*



I hope it works out for you too. I never got around to checking out this bag in person. Will love to hear your thoughts of it.


----------



## hitt

I gathered my mini's for a group picture. I guess this was when it sunk in that it was an eventful 2015 in terms of not holding back when I found a good deal on them. I think my first mini was the Red and Black Planetes. My recent acquisition was the white Longchamp Millefiori. All of them are second hand from eBay, Poshmark, and surprisingly three of them were from Goodwill!


----------



## swdl

hitt said:


> I gathered my mini's for a group picture. I guess this was when it sunk in that it was an eventful 2015 in terms of not holding back when I found a good deal on them. I think my first mini was the Red and Black Planetes. My recent acquisition was the white Longchamp Millefiori. All of them are second hand from eBay, Poshmark, and surprisingly three of them were from Goodwill!



Wooow great collection


----------



## hitt

I used my Xlight tote for the first time today and I felt the need to take a photo of it next to the pouch/clutch. Now I want to gather my other family member's Xlight bags and take a group picture.


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

My lovely first Longchamp arrived today. My custom size 3 with matching clutch &#128525;

I chose Beige and Gunmetal with gold hardware


----------



## pbnjam

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> My lovely first Longchamp arrived today. My custom size 3 with matching clutch [emoji7]
> 
> I chose Beige and Gunmetal with gold hardware




Nice colors! Gorgeous matching set!


----------



## hitt

I went searching for Nordstrom Rack deals and it got out of hand. I will probably return these two but I wanted to at least mull over it. These are the LPC Travel Totes! Red and Bilberry. I am tempted to keep one of them because of its insane price but I will probably return them because I am already on a ban. I don't even know why I went to NR. I was just so curious.


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Great finds at NR!!!


----------



## goldfish19

Great finds! I wish I could keep a travel sized LPC. Leather is to sensitive to be a travel bag  I hope you'd keep one!


----------



## LuvAllBags

hitt said:


> I went searching for Nordstrom Rack deals and it got out of hand. I will probably return these two but I wanted to at least mull over it. These are the LPC Travel Totes! Red and Bilberry. I am tempted to keep one of them because of its insane price but I will probably return them because I am already on a ban. I don't even know why I went to NR. I was just so curious.




Ooh, these are stunning! I would have a hard time not keeping one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

hitt said:


> I gathered my mini's for a group picture. I guess this was when it sunk in that it was an eventful 2015 in terms of not holding back when I found a good deal on them. I think my first mini was the Red and Black Planetes. My recent acquisition was the white Longchamp Millefiori. All of them are second hand from eBay, Poshmark, and surprisingly three of them were from Goodwill!







hitt said:


> I used my Xlight tote for the first time today and I felt the need to take a photo of it next to the pouch/clutch. Now I want to gather my other family member's Xlight bags and take a group picture.




Love your collections!


----------



## hitt

LuvAllBags said:


> Ooh, these are stunning! I would have a hard time not keeping one.


I AM HAVING A HARD TIME. The struggle is real. My wallet says no, my heart says yes.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

hitt said:


> I went searching for Nordstrom Rack deals and it got out of hand. I will probably return these two but I wanted to at least mull over it. These are the LPC Travel Totes! Red and Bilberry. I am tempted to keep one of them because of its insane price but I will probably return them because I am already on a ban. I don't even know why I went to NR. I was just so curious.




If you're going to keep one, keep the bilberry. It's not been made for a while & it may not be made again!


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> I went searching for Nordstrom Rack deals and it got out of hand. I will probably return these two but I wanted to at least mull over it. These are the LPC Travel Totes! Red and Bilberry. I am tempted to keep one of them because of its insane price but I will probably return them because I am already on a ban. I don't even know why I went to NR. I was just so curious.




Nice finds! I second the bilberry. [emoji7]


----------



## hitt

I couldn't sleep so I decided to bring out the medium and small LPC. I figured it would help other gauges the size differences if they were thinking of getting the Travel LPC bag. 

It's quite a size jump from the medium to large Travel bag. (Side note: the medium LPC is about                        12 1/2 x 11 x 6 3/4 inches; large LPC is about 15 3/4 x 12 1/4 x 7 inches ; the large travel LPC is about                       17 3/4 x 13 3/4 x 9 inches). I don't own a large LPC. 

I also realized the medium and Large Travel LPC have the same Red color code.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> I don't even know why I went to NR.



I can reasonate with your dilemma and have this to share. If you have a need for a travel tote, keep one and I highly second the Bilberry. It's so pretty. I have a cosmetic case in this color. However, if you feel it won't ever come to use, return them. As much as the price is attractive, I feel you will be happier with another bag that you do actually use.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> I chose Beige and Gunmetal with gold hardware



Very pretty combo!


----------



## SmokieDragon

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> My lovely first Longchamp arrived today. My custom size 3 with matching clutch &#128525;
> 
> I chose Beige and Gunmetal with gold hardware



Lovely colour combination! Looks so classy!


----------



## peacelovesequin

hitt said:


> I went searching for Nordstrom Rack deals and it got out of hand. I will probably return these two but I wanted to at least mull over it. These are the LPC Travel Totes! Red and Bilberry. I am tempted to keep one of them because of its insane price but I will probably return them because I am already on a ban. I don't even know why I went to NR. I was just so curious.




Beautiful finds. Give yourself time to think about them thoroughly. NR's return policy is 90 days (plenty of time to think). The price may drop between now and then!


----------



## peacelovesequin

VerucaSalt921 said:


> If you're going to keep one, keep the bilberry. It's not been made for a while & it may not be made again!




I agree!


----------



## goldfish19

VerucaSalt921 said:


> If you're going to keep one, keep the bilberry. It's not been made for a while & it may not be made again!




The red has also been discontinued. It was released for 4 seasons (2012-2013). Bilberry for 2 seasons. Both are beautiful.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you decide, it will be beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish too! [emoji38]
> 
> I took another pic this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3242155



I ordered this from Bloomingdale`s a few days ago.This is my first time seeing this pouch on tPF.  I`m glad to see better pics. Thanks


----------



## HandbagDiva354

hitt said:


> I used my Xlight tote for the first time today and I felt the need to take a photo of it next to the pouch/clutch. Now I want to gather my other family member's Xlight bags and take a group picture.



I luv these!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> My lovely first Longchamp arrived today. My custom size 3 with matching clutch &#128525;
> 
> I chose Beige and Gunmetal with gold hardware



Very pretty!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

hitt said:


> I went searching for Nordstrom Rack deals and it got out of hand. I will probably return these two but I wanted to at least mull over it. These are the LPC Travel Totes! Red and Bilberry. I am tempted to keep one of them because of its insane price but I will probably return them because I am already on a ban. I don't even know why I went to NR. I was just so curious.



That`s a great price. Maybe you could sell them on Ebay for a small profit.


----------



## pbnjam

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I ordered this from Bloomingdale`s a few days ago.This is my first time seeing this pouch on tPF.  I`m glad to see better pics. Thanks




You're welcome. It was shown once earlier too. I'm debating on whether or not to get the bag too.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pbnjam said:


> You're welcome. It was shown once earlier too. I'm debating on whether or not to get the bag too.



I ordered from Neiman Marcus not Bloomingdale`s. I ordered the bag too. They should be here soon. I`ll post pics if I`m not being lazy


----------



## asiamigacz

Im a huge fan of Longchamp bag, cant waint to have my ownnnnn


----------



## HandbagDiva354

asiamigacz said:


> Im a huge fan of Longchamp bag, cant waint to have my ownnnnn



They are addictive! I have many different handbags but my most loved are my Longchamp! I feel they are practical & stylish without being pretentious. I never understood the appeal until I used my first Longchamp, I`ve been hooked since!

The ladies on the Longchamp forum are great too...whenever I check in on tPF this is always my first stop.


----------



## goldfish19

HandbagDiva354 said:


> They are addictive! I have many different handbags but my most loved are my Longchamp! I feel they are practical & stylish without being pretentious. I never understood the appeal until I used my first Longchamp, I`ve been hooked since!
> 
> 
> 
> The ladies on the Longchamp forum are great too...whenever I check in on tPF this is always my first stop.




I never understood the popularity as well. Once you get one, you will be hooked!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Luvallbags how are you liking your Penelope?


----------



## Mhards

goldfish19 said:


> I never understood the popularity as well. Once you get one, you will be hooked!



I agree with that and am totally hooked..i can not sleep at all until I have one.. and this time it is for REAL!!!.. bought LP NEO MSH in pebble and LP SLH in beige at Rustans Dept. Store 

https://goo.gl/photos/VsH19WGR99aMjcKB9


----------



## Christy0230

After much research and thought, I decided to go with the Neo Le Pliage for the mono color in black because I can use it at work and at home.  I love the fact that it's humongous to hold all my stuff and that it's waterproof.  I don't have to worry about it getting dirty or that its unfashionable.  I've just had it for a couple weeks but am finding myself reaching for it every time I go out, whether business or casual.  Because my daily wear consist of mostly all black, I add a pop of color with a twilly, scarf or block scarf like the attached.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Christy0230 said:


> After much research and thought, I decided to go with the Neo Le Pliage for the mono color in black because I can use it at work and at home.  I love the fact that it's humongous to hold all my stuff and that it's waterproof.  I don't have to worry about it getting dirty or that its unfashionable.  I've just had it for a couple weeks but am finding myself reaching for it every time I go out, whether business or casual.  Because my daily wear consist of mostly all black, I add a pop of color with a twilly, scarf or block scarf like the attached.




Gorgeous! You will love it [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hitt

Since returning one of the travel Le Pliage Cuir bags, I felt like something was missing. I came across this Glorificus Diversus Cabas on eBay. Now there are a pair of them. That's it. Banned. I am on ban island.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Christy0230 said:


> After much research and thought, I decided to go with the Neo Le Pliage for the mono color in black



Love how you dressed up the black Neo with scarves. True that the Neo is a work horse bag. 




hitt said:


> I came across this Glorificus Diversus Cabas on eBay. Now there are a pair of them. That's it. Banned. I am on ban island.



Good job! You are amazing at sussing out these uniques!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

My brand new black medium all wrapped up!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stellanaturaray said:


> It's gorgeous!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3252514
> 
> My brand new black medium all wrapped up!




Lovely!!!


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> Since returning one of the travel Le Pliage Cuir bags, I felt like something was missing. I came across this Glorificus Diversus Cabas on eBay. Now there are a pair of them. That's it. Banned. I am on ban island.


You have the most unique LC collection! Love this! 


Christy0230 said:


> After much research and thought, I decided to go with the Neo Le Pliage for the mono color in black because I can use it at work and at home.  I love the fact that it's humongous to hold all my stuff and that it's waterproof.  I don't have to worry about it getting dirty or that its unfashionable.  I've just had it for a couple weeks but am finding myself reaching for it every time I go out, whether business or casual.  Because my daily wear consist of mostly all black, I add a pop of color with a twilly, scarf or block scarf like the attached.


Great choice. The black is sleek and versatile. Cute scarfs!


Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3252514
> 
> My brand new black medium all wrapped up!



This is so pretty! Love your LP Heritage and wrapped handles.


----------



## Anjelle

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3252514
> 
> My brand new black medium all wrapped up!




Love it! It's pretty!


----------



## Olinni

Hi everyone! 

I've had a medium le pliage for YEARS in a few color variations, I am thinking about adding a scarf to make it look less plain. Do you recommend the longchamp scarf? http://us.longchamp.com/accessories/le-pliage/ma-tour-eiffel-silk-scarf-6170soi?sku=42940

Does anyone have pics of their longchamp with a scarf decoration they can post?

If you use scarves as well, which brands/where do you get them? 

Also, what is everyones opinion on adding a scarf? yay or nay?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3252514
> 
> My brand new black medium all wrapped up!



Beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Olinni said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've had a medium le pliage for YEARS in a few color variations, I am thinking about adding a scarf to make it look less plain. Do you recommend the longchamp scarf? http://us.longchamp.com/accessories/le-pliage/ma-tour-eiffel-silk-scarf-6170soi?sku=42940
> 
> Does anyone have pics of their longchamp with a scarf decoration they can post?
> 
> If you use scarves as well, which brands/where do you get them?
> 
> Also, what is everyones opinion on adding a scarf? yay or nay?



I like the scarf you posted! It's on my radar too! I haven't added any scarves to my LC bags but am thinking of doing so and am waiting for the season ending sale to snag a reasonably priced scarf


----------



## Olinni

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful!


thanks!! looks really nice!


----------



## Olinni

SmokieDragon said:


> I like the scarf you posted! It's on my radar too! I haven't added any scarves to my LC bags but am thinking of doing so and am waiting for the season ending sale to snag a reasonably priced scarf


around when is the season end sale? 

Tempted to get that scarf!!

I love this scarf too http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/trunks-bandeau-009340... that Pink & Grey is just heaven!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Olinni said:


> around when is the season end sale?
> 
> Tempted to get that scarf!!
> 
> I love this scarf too http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/trunks-bandeau-009340... that Pink & Grey is just heaven!!



We have to wait a long time - some time in June. I will be patient, haha!

Yes, that is also a lovely scarf


----------



## seton

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3252514
> 
> My brand new black medium all wrapped up!



Magnifique! I've always like the reddish edges on the black. 





Olinni said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've had a medium le pliage for YEARS in a few color variations, I am thinking about adding a scarf to make it look less plain. Do you recommend the longchamp scarf? http://us.longchamp.com/accessories/le-pliage/ma-tour-eiffel-silk-scarf-6170soi?sku=42940
> 
> Does anyone have pics of their longchamp with a scarf decoration they can post?
> 
> If you use scarves as well, which brands/where do you get them?
> 
> Also, what is everyones opinion on adding a scarf? yay or nay?




I usually prefer a contrast of textures so dont do them on the nylons, more on the leathers. Here are some of mine. The yellow scarf is a 1950s Jacqmar; the other two are Hermes.

You can find more pix of scarves on LPs in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/do-you-accessorize-your-longchamp-tote-bags-854365.html


----------



## Olinni

seton said:


> Magnifique! I've always like the reddish edges on the black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually prefer a contrast of textures so dont do them on the nylons, more on the leathers. Here are some of mine. The yellow scarf is a 1950s Jacqmar; the other two are Hermes.
> 
> You can find more pix of scarves on LPs in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/do-you-accessorize-your-longchamp-tote-bags-854365.html


The leather and scarf contrasts definitely do look amazing. I love the way they look on your bags! 

Thanks for the forum link!!! 

I've been looking at the hermes twillys as well! Any other places you would suggest for these types of scarfs?


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Olinni...that's the exact scarf I have wrapped in my new pliage heritage in the photo above! I got the black one... AC has one on her bag in the new longchamp ad as well.  that's where I first saw it!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Thank you Seton! I put in a pre order today with my boutique for the new tri color that I fell in love with. Prob won't actually get it until late February/early march...I felt the need to since I'm hearing it's so limited. Gotta make sure I get my hands on one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Olinni said:


> Hi everyone!



I'm all for scarves and did experiment with a few on various LP. I think the contrast brightens up the bag and makes it unique. Have fun acquiring scarves. That is fun in its own right too.




SmokieDragon said:


> I like the scarf you posted! It's on my radar too! am waiting for the season ending sale to snag a reasonably priced scarf



I am in love with this scarf too! Let me guess. Do you intend to go for the navy?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am in love with this scarf too! Let me guess. Do you intend to go for the navy?



Well, the idea is to get a pop of colour, so I'm trying to tell myself to go for the fun colours  The black one is nice though, but the white parts are scary!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Well, the idea is to get a pop of colour, so I'm trying to tell myself to go for the fun colours  The black one is nice though, but the white parts are scary!



Same thoughts about the pop of color. I do like the Navy too. Since the scarf is small, I should think it won't be too easy to get dirty. I just saw from the deals thread that an F&F is upcoming for you. I'm so envious!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Christy0230 said:


> After much research and thought, I decided to go with the Neo Le Pliage for the mono color in black because I can use it at work and at home.  I love the fact that it's humongous to hold all my stuff and that it's waterproof.  I don't have to worry about it getting dirty or that its unfashionable.  I've just had it for a couple weeks but am finding myself reaching for it every time I go out, whether business or casual.  Because my daily wear consist of mostly all black, I add a pop of color with a twilly, scarf or block scarf like the attached.



so pretty! wonderful way to add a pop of color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

hitt said:


> I gathered my mini's for a group picture. I guess this was when it sunk in that it was an eventful 2015 in terms of not holding back when I found a good deal on them. I think my first mini was the Red and Black Planetes. My recent acquisition was the white Longchamp Millefiori. All of them are second hand from eBay, Poshmark, and surprisingly three of them were from Goodwill!



what a great collection! i have one in red.


----------



## mermaid.braid

I liked my black LP Néo backpack so much that I got it in Opera too:




The color looks deeper in real life.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> I liked my black LP Néo backpack so much that I got it in Opera too.



This is the smaller size right? I just love the Neo line. Hmmm... perhaps a backpack in Khaki wouldn't hurt. &#128522;


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> I liked my black LP Néo backpack so much that I got it in Opera too:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color looks deeper in real life.




Yes I thought you had a black one too! Perfect!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is the smaller size right? I just love the Neo line. Hmmm... perhaps a backpack in Khaki wouldn't hurt. &#128522;



Yup, the smaller size. I think the bigger size would totally overwhelm my frame. You could pull off both sizes at your height, I think. A Khaki backpack would be awesome 



pbnjam said:


> Yes I thought you had a black one too! Perfect!



My first backpacks since about 5th grade  So nice to go hands-free sometimes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> I think the bigger size would totally overwhelm my frame. You could pull off both sizes at your height, I think. A Khaki backpack would be awesome. So nice to go hands-free sometimes.



The Neo backpacks do look very comfortable to me. I tried on the Foulonne backpack recently but the straps weren't very comfortable for me. I was disappointed as I really like the Foulonne leather. I enjoy backpacks a lot. So carefree!


----------



## cheidel

Black Cuir, large size arrived yesterday.  Love it, and so happy I got her for 30% off!!!  I am currently working in St. Louis, MO, and needed a larger bag.  Perfect for travel and work!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Black Cuir, large size arrived yesterday.  Love it, and so happy I got her for 30% off!!!  I am currently working in St. Louis, MO, and needed a larger bag.  Perfect for travel and work!!!



Wow.     She is stunning, C!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow.     She is stunning, C!


Thank you!  The leather is gorgeous!


----------



## mandabear

cheidel said:


> Black Cuir, large size arrived yesterday.  Love it, and so happy I got her for 30% off!!!  I am currently working in St. Louis, MO, and needed a larger bag.  Perfect for travel and work!!!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Perfect for travel and work!!!



Woohoo! A classic and at a good price. Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Black Cuir, large size arrived yesterday.  Love it, and so happy I got her for 30% off!!!  I am currently working in St. Louis, MO, and needed a larger bag.  Perfect for travel and work!!!




Awesome! Beautiful bag! [emoji1][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## cheidel

mandabear said:


> Gorgeous!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! A classic and at a good price. Congrats!





pbnjam said:


> Awesome! Beautiful bag! [emoji1][emoji106]&#127995;



Thank you ladies!!! &#128522;


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Black Cuir, large size arrived yesterday.  Love it, and so happy I got her for 30% off!!!  I am currently working in St. Louis, MO, and needed a larger bag.  Perfect for travel and work!!!




Love it! Beautiful and practical!


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Love it! Beautiful and practical!


Thanks very much!  Yes, very practical and beautiful.


----------



## love_timeless

My Longchamp, Navy Large Tote Le Pliage! Love how classic it is&#128578;


----------



## Hoya94

love_timeless said:


> My Longchamp, Navy Large Tote Le Pliage! Love how classic it is&#128578;
> 
> View attachment 3258876




Beautiful! I have that one too and love it!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## love_timeless

Hoya94 said:


> Beautiful! I have that one too and love it!  Enjoy!!!




Thank you!!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Beautiful!


----------



## Lucyrcat

My first Longchamp.
I've been wanting a red bag for February.  And I've been longing for a LP cuir for awhile. Finally couldn't resist any longer. She is so wonderful... and soft.  I think I'm going to love her.  Taking her out for first time tomorrow, to work with me.


----------



## Christy0230

This is how I like to add a pop of color to my Neo Le Pliage. 

1. Coach Twilly
2. Hermes Les Deus Pocket Scarf
3. Plain long and breezy scarf


----------



## Christy0230

I posted a picture of my Black Neo with 3 types of scarves; twilly, pocket scarf and long and breezy.  I hope you saw it because I don't know how to add pictures here.


----------



## love_timeless

Christy0230 said:


> This is how I like to add a pop of color to my Neo Le Pliage.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Coach Twilly
> 
> 2. Hermes Les Deus Pocket Scarf
> 
> 3. Plain long and breezy scarf




I can see the picture so you posted it correctly! Looks so sleek and sophisticated..love the the hermes scarf!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lucyrcat said:


> My first Longchamp.
> 
> I've been wanting a red bag for February.  And I've been longing for a LP cuir for awhile. Finally couldn't resist any longer. She is so wonderful... and soft.  I think I'm going to love her.  Taking her out for first time tomorrow, to work with me.




Beautiful and perfect for Feb! Hope you love it. 



Christy0230 said:


> This is how I like to add a pop of color to my Neo Le Pliage.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Coach Twilly
> 
> 2. Hermes Les Deus Pocket Scarf
> 
> 3. Plain long and breezy scarf




I love the scarves with this bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lucyrcat said:


> My first Longchamp.
> I've been wanting a red bag for February.  And I've been longing for a LP cuir for awhile. Finally couldn't resist any longer. She is so wonderful... and soft.  I think I'm going to love her.  Taking her out for first time tomorrow, to work with me.



Beautiful!   That will be my next color for sure.      Is yours the small or medium size?


----------



## MMaiko

Christy0230 said:


> This is how I like to add a pop of color to my Neo Le Pliage.
> 
> 1. Coach Twilly
> 2. Hermes Les Deus Pocket Scarf
> 3. Plain long and breezy scarf



Love the added colors, looks great!


----------



## cheidel

love_timeless said:


> My Longchamp, Navy Large Tote Le Pliage! Love how classic it is&#128578;
> 
> View attachment 3258876


Congrats, enjoy!!!  I have the navy 1899 also, a navy 2724, and a new navy 2724 since I love the color so much.


----------



## cheidel

Lucyrcat said:


> My first Longchamp.
> I've been wanting a red bag for February.  And I've been longing for a LP cuir for awhile. Finally couldn't resist any longer. She is so wonderful... and soft.  I think I'm going to love her.  Taking her out for first time tomorrow, to work with me.


Congrats, she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Christy0230 said:


> This is how I like to add a pop of color to my Neo Le Pliage.
> 
> 1. Coach Twilly
> 2. Hermes Les Deus Pocket Scarf
> 3. Plain long and breezy scarf


Lovely scarfs, they look great on your LC totes!!!


----------



## Lucyrcat

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   That will be my next color for sure.      Is yours the small or medium size?


Medium.  And I totally enjoyed carrying her today.  I think I would like one of those purse organizers.


----------



## historygal

cheidel said:


> Black Cuir, large size arrived yesterday.  Love it, and so happy I got her for 30% off!!!  I am currently working in St. Louis, MO, and needed a larger bag.  Perfect for travel and work!!!




Beautiful travel bag!!  So glad you were able to get her on sale.  The neos I ordered from Sands Point have been backordered, and one earlier order was canceled :rain:  Hopefully, they will arrive by the end of this month.  I have a work trip in CA and am going to Disneyland and was hoping to take a neo with me.


----------



## Mhards

cheidel said:


> Black Cuir, large size arrived yesterday.  Love it, and so happy I got her for 30% off!!!  I am currently working in St. Louis, MO, and needed a larger bag.  Perfect for travel and work!!!



Love it!!! Did u buy it online? It's really great to have her with a huge discount..Can u send me the link..thanks..


----------



## cheidel

historygal said:


> Beautiful travel bag!!  So glad you were able to get her on sale.  The neos I ordered from Sands Point have been backordered, and one earlier order was canceled :rain:  Hopefully, they will arrive by the end of this month.  I have a work trip in CA and am going to Disneyland and was hoping to take a neo with me.


Thank you!  I hope it comes before your trip.


----------



## MiaBorsa

My first Le Pliage!   Large Long Handled tote in slate.      (I bought the medium size first but exchanged for the large.)


----------



## seton

MiaBorsa said:


> My first Le Pliage!   Large Long Handled tote in slate.      (I bought the medium size first but exchanged for the large.)




The laduree looks perfect with it. That's what I carried today since it was snowing. I might carry it tomorrow too. One of my most used LPs.


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> My first Le Pliage!   Large Long Handled tote in slate.      (I bought the medium size first but exchanged for the large.)



Looking good!


----------



## sleepykris

MiaBorsa said:


> My first Le Pliage!   Large Long Handled tote in slate.      (I bought the medium size first but exchanged for the large.)




Is this the same color as taupe?  I'm really liking this and I'm not usually too big a fan of browns


----------



## frenziedhandbag

love_timeless said:


> My Longchamp, Navy Large Tote Le Pliage!



Gorgeous Navy! I have a MSH. Though I don't use it as much as I will like to, I heart its rich color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MiaBorsa said:


> My first



and to many more LPs! This is one of my most used LP. Goes well with anything!


----------



## MiaBorsa

seton said:


> The laduree looks perfect with it. That's what I carried today since it was snowing. I might carry it tomorrow too. One of my most used LPs.


  Thanks!  I love the size of this one.   (I bought the Laduree to go on an LV that I ended up returning.  So glad I have another French bag to hang it on.  )



EGBDF said:


> Looking good!


  Thanks!! 



sleepykris said:


> Is this the same color as taupe?  I'm really liking this and I'm not usually too big a fan of browns


  Yes, I think so.  I bought it from Bagshop.com, and the description said taupe/slate.  I think this color has been discontinued so I was thrilled to find it.  It has a distinct olive undertone; just gorgeous.



frenziedhandbag said:


> *and to many more LPs!* This is one of my most used LP. Goes well with anything!


   I like the way you think.


----------



## MahoganyQT

MiaBorsa said:


> My first Le Pliage!   Large Long Handled tote in slate.      (I bought the medium size first but exchanged for the large.)




Nice! Looks great with the charm.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice! Looks great with the charm.



Thanks so much.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MiaBorsa said:


> My first Le Pliage!   Large Long Handled tote in slate.      (I bought the medium size first but exchanged for the large.)



I have the same Laduree charm too! Goes so well with the Slate!


----------



## MiaBorsa

SmokieDragon said:


> I have the same Laduree charm too! Goes so well with the Slate!



It really does!


----------



## thedseer

MiaBorsa said:


> My first Le Pliage!   Large Long Handled tote in slate.      (I bought the medium size first but exchanged for the large.)



Love it! Slate is one of my favorites.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> My first Le Pliage!   Large Long Handled tote in slate.      (I bought the medium size first but exchanged for the large.)



So pretty! love the charm!


----------



## pursegirl789

My longchamp today


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> My first Le Pliage!   Large Long Handled tote in slate.      (I bought the medium size first but exchanged for the large.)




Love this combo! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pbnjam

pursegirl789 said:


> My longchamp today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264212




Very pretty shade of blue!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pursegirl789 said:


> My longchamp today



Gorgeous blues! I'll take a guess, Navy with Indigo?


----------



## SmokieDragon

pursegirl789 said:


> My longchamp today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264212



Beautiful combination! I really love the pouch!


----------



## MiaBorsa

thedseer said:


> Love it! Slate is one of my favorites.





HesitantShopper said:


> So pretty! love the charm!





pbnjam said:


> Love this combo! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks, everyone!


----------



## MiaBorsa

pursegirl789 said:


> My longchamp today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264212



Pretty combo!


----------



## pursegirl789

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty shade of blue!



Thank you,Pbnjam.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous blues! I'll take a guess, Navy with Indigo?



It's bilberry n I don't know what the color of the pouch actually, if someone can identify for me, that would be great! 



SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful combination! I really love the pouch!



Saw this pouch while on vacation and I just grabbed the beautiful color.



MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty combo!



Thank you!!


----------



## pursegirl789

MiaBorsa said:


> My first Le Pliage!   Large Long Handled tote in slate.      (I bought the medium size first but exchanged for the large.)




Very pretty with the charm!!


----------



## love_timeless

cheidel said:


> Congrats, enjoy!!!  I have the navy 1899 also, a navy 2724, and a new navy 2724 since I love the color so much.




Thank you! I love navy as well it looks so classic!


----------



## love_timeless

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous Navy! I have a MSH. Though I don't use it as much as I will like to, I heart its rich color.




Thank you! You should use it more such a great colour!


----------



## MiaBorsa

pursegirl789 said:


> Very pretty with the charm!!


  Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

love_timeless said:


> Thank you! You should use it more such a great colour!



For me, the lack of a shoulder strap is hindering its usage but I resolve to use it more this year. &#9786;


----------



## bakeacookie

Can anyone id this? I bought it at Bloomies today.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

bakeacookie said:


> Can anyone id this? I bought it at Bloomies today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264788




The Abre de Vie (Tree of Life) I believe it was spring 2011 or 12? Beautiful bag, congrats!


----------



## bakeacookie

VerucaSalt921 said:


> The Abre de Vie (Tree of Life) I believe it was spring 2011 or 12? Beautiful bag, congrats!




Weird that they still have it! Lol. The SA said it was new and knowing tpf, this ain't new lol.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> Can anyone id this? I bought it at Bloomies today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264788



Congrats! Love this pattern!


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> Can anyone id this? I bought it at Bloomies today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264788



Wow, I guess you never know what you'll find sometimes!


----------



## mandabear

bakeacookie said:


> Can anyone id this? I bought it at Bloomies today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264788



Amazing that they had it! I dithered too long and never got my hands on one.


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> Can anyone id this? I bought it at Bloomies today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264788



Wow nice find! I would love to find one too. Awesome, congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Can anyone id this? I bought it at Bloomies today.



Awesome find! Congrats!


----------



## sunnyguan86

My favourite longchamp for winter&#65374;so practical


----------



## VerucaSalt921

bakeacookie said:


> Weird that they still have it! Lol. The SA said it was new and knowing tpf, this ain't new lol.




Yes that was a very lucky find!!! Enjoy it, it's stunning &#128578;


----------



## MiaBorsa

sunnyguan86 said:


> My favourite longchamp for winter&#65374;so practical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266022



Such a cute bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

bakeacookie said:


> Can anyone id this? I bought it at Bloomies today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264788



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## hitt

sunnyguan86 said:


> My favourite longchamp for winter&#65374;so practical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266022


Your bag just took my breath away! GOODNESS GRACIOUS!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sunnyguan86 said:


> My favourite longchamp for winter&#65374;so practical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266022



Nice! What`s the name of it?


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> Wow, I guess you never know what you'll find sometimes!





mandabear said:


> Amazing that they had it! I dithered too long and never got my hands on one.





pbnjam said:


> Wow nice find! I would love to find one too. Awesome, congrats!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome find! Congrats!





VerucaSalt921 said:


> Yes that was a very lucky find!!! Enjoy it, it's stunning &#128578;





MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you all!! I'm keeping it, even though I'm scared to carry white bags. haha. I figured to and fro from work will be safe.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yippee!!   My first item from the WSB sale arrived today; the Le Pliage Cuir Flap Over Wallet in natural.     Looks great with my bag!!   







REALLY soft leather...






Inside a zip compartment and tons of card slots:


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Yippee!!   My first item from the WSB sale arrived today; the Le Pliage Cuir Flap Over Wallet in natural.     Looks great with my bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY soft leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a zip compartment and tons of card slots:



Gorgeous matching set! Doesn't the bag look so much better after it is filled and shows that beautiful slouch?


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> Yippee!!   My first item from the WSB sale arrived today; the Le Pliage Cuir Flap Over Wallet in natural.     Looks great with my bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY soft leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a zip compartment and tons of card slots:



I love both of these! Love the leather...


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous matching set! Doesn't the bag look so much better after it is filled and shows that beautiful slouch?



Thanks.  And yes, I am totally hooked on the bag after carrying it for about a week.


----------



## MiaBorsa

EGBDF said:


> I love both of these! Love the leather...



Thanks!   The leather is like buttah!


----------



## seton

sunnyguan86 said:


> My favourite longchamp for winter&#65374;so practical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266022



I love ur Exotic Patch. 





MiaBorsa said:


> Yippee!!   My first item from the WSB sale arrived today; the Le Pliage Cuir Flap Over Wallet in natural.     Looks great with my bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY soft leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a zip compartment and tons of card slots:



This was $250 on WSB?? This style has the extra card slots which makes it $285.


----------



## MiaBorsa

seton said:


> This was $250 on WSB?? This style has the extra card slots which makes it $285.



Yes, it was $250, and I got the 40% off making it $150.   Oddly, the price tag inside the wallet says $240...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's the tag...


----------



## hitt

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, it was $250, and I got the 40% off making it $150.   Oddly, the price tag inside the wallet says $240...


I've seen that when I ordered from them and Sandspoint. I was highly disappointed but shrugged it off. I even emailed them about their advertised prices and how it makes people believe they are getting a better deal than actual. 

With that said, you still got your wallet at a smashing price. Good job!

Your LPC are a handsome pair.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hitt said:


> I've seen that when I ordered from them and Sandspoint. I was highly disappointed but shrugged it off. I even emailed them about their advertised prices and how it makes people believe they are getting a better deal than actual.
> 
> With that said, you still got your wallet at a smashing price. Good job!
> 
> Your LPC are a handsome pair.



Thanks; I'm certainly not complaining after getting the wallet for $150!!       And in defense of WSB, I just checked and the wallet is $250 on the Longchamp website.   I guess the price tag was printed before a price increase!


----------



## seton

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, it was $250, and I got the 40% off making it $150.   Oddly, the price tag inside the wallet says $240...




Ok. I took a closer look at all the pix. The tag says that it is style #3044 and it DOES looks like a 3044. It's stock from Fall 2015 tho, when it was $240. Hence the price on the tag. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## clydekiwi

MiaBorsa said:


> Yippee!!   My first item from the WSB sale arrived today; the Le Pliage Cuir Flap Over Wallet in natural.     Looks great with my bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY soft leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a zip compartment and tons of card slots:




I was looking at this style online. Can you please post a pic of it from the shoulder strap.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MiaBorsa said:


> Yippee!!   My first item from the WSB sale arrived today; the Le Pliage Cuir Flap Over Wallet in natural.     Looks great with my bag!!



Pretty wallet and it does look great with your bag. Congrats!


----------



## sunnyguan86

I rarely use this bag because it's body is made of100% wool ~~just found couple photos back in 2015 the day I bought it


----------



## MiaBorsa

seton said:


> Ok. I took a closer look at all the pix. The tag says that it is style #3044 and it DOES looks like a 3044. It's stock from Fall 2015 tho, when it was $240. Hence the price on the tag. Sorry for the confusion.



No problem.  I don't know the different styles of wallets, so I'm still trying to figure out the difference between this one and the $285 model...they appear identical.   Anyway, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## MiaBorsa

clydekiwi said:


> I was looking at this style online. Can you please post a pic of it from the shoulder strap.



I assume you mean the handbag.   I don't have a pic of the bag using the shoulder strap but I will try to take one tomorrow.   In the meantime, you might check out this thread that has tons of pics of the Cuir style....  http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-your-opinions-728456.html


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cosmopolitan said:


> Pretty wallet and it does look great with your bag. Congrats!



Thanks!!   It's my favorite style of wallet.


----------



## sleepykris

MiaBorsa said:


> Yippee!!   My first item from the WSB sale arrived today; the Le Pliage Cuir Flap Over Wallet in natural.     Looks great with my bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY soft leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a zip compartment and tons of card slots:




Very rich looking!  Thanks for sharing, I cannot wait to see your other bag that's comin,


----------



## MiaBorsa

sleepykris said:


> Very rich looking!  Thanks for sharing, I cannot wait to see your other bag that's comin,



Thanks!   I can't wait to see yours, too!   When do you expect it to arrive?


----------



## sleepykris

sleepykris said:


> Very rich looking!  Thanks for sharing, I cannot wait to see your other bag that's comin,




Tracking now says Friday instead of Thursday [emoji17].  I think it's shipping from Jacksonsville, Florida, which is clear across the country from me in California.  It will be something to look forward to at the end of the work week!


----------



## HesitantShopper

sunnyguan86 said:


> I rarely use this bag because it's body is made of100% wool ~~just found couple photos back in 2015 the day I bought it



Oh this is so nice. Awesome deal too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Yippee!!   My first item from the WSB sale arrived today; the Le Pliage Cuir Flap Over Wallet in natural.     Looks great with my bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY soft leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a zip compartment and tons of card slots:



Very nice, i have no doubts on how soft this is.


----------



## goldfish19

MiaBorsa said:


> Yippee!!   My first item from the WSB sale arrived today; the Le Pliage Cuir Flap Over Wallet in natural.     Looks great with my bag!!




Love this color! I wonder how it compares to camel from previous years... I have the camel and I feel like a need this (natural) if it is lighter.


----------



## MiaBorsa

sleepykris said:


> Tracking now says Friday instead of Thursday [emoji17].  I think it's shipping from Jacksonsville, Florida, which is clear across the country from me in California.  It will be something to look forward to at the end of the work week!



Mine came from Gainesville FL and I'm in Houston.   Frustrating because according to tracking my bag arrived in Houston at 2 a.m. today but is not being delivered to me until tomorrow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice, i have no doubts on how soft this is.


  Thanks!  



goldfish19 said:


> Love this color! I wonder how it compares to camel from previous years... I have the camel and I feel like a need this (natural) if it is lighter.



Thanks.  I wish I could help you with that, but I'm a LC noob and don't know the colors.  I'll bet the camel is gorgeous.


----------



## thedseer

MiaBorsa said:


> Yippee!!   My first item from the WSB sale arrived today; the Le Pliage Cuir Flap Over Wallet in natural.     Looks great with my bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY soft leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a zip compartment and tons of card slots:



Gorgeous! I love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

thedseer said:


> Gorgeous! I love the color.



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

clydekiwi said:


> I was looking at this style online. Can you please post a pic of it from the shoulder strap.



OK!   I finally had a chance to take a pic using the shoulder strap.   Hope this helps.  






Note that the strap is not adjustable.


----------



## clydekiwi

MiaBorsa said:


> OK!   I finally had a chance to take a pic using the shoulder strap.   Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the strap is not adjustable.




Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yippee!!   My first item from the WSB sale arrived today; the Le Pliage Cuir Flap Over Wallet in natural.     Looks great with my bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY soft leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a zip compartment and tons of card slots:


Gorgeous!!!!  Looks stunning with your bag!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

clydekiwi said:


> Thank you!!!


  You're welcome!   



cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  Looks stunning with your bag!!!!  Congrats!!!


  Thanks, girl.  I'm thrilled to have gotten it with the 40% off.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Thanks, girl.  I'm thrilled to have gotten it with the 40% off.


Yes, wasn't that the "BEST" deal....!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Today Ms Natural is sitting in my Hotel window peeking out at the snow! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

cheidel said:


> Today Ms Natural is sitting in my Hotel window peeking out at the snow! [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273807




She's so lovely!!! I've been carrying mine for 2 months straight, such a great bag [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Today Ms Natural is sitting in my Hotel window peeking out at the snow! [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273807



Great photo! Stay warm.


----------



## mandabear

Purchased this from Nordstrom Rack a few weeks ago but hadn't found time to take a photo of it:






Super stoked to find this taupe Great Wall limited edition in the US for a fantastic price thanks to the Nordstrom Rack UPC thread.


----------



## MahoganyQT

mandabear said:


> Purchased this from Nordstrom Rack a few weeks ago but hadn't found time to take a photo of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super stoked to find this taupe Great Wall limited edition in the US for a fantastic price thanks to the Nordstrom Rack UPC thread.




Awesome! I missed the opportunity to snag this bag last year when I was in China! Lucky you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mandabear said:


> Purchased this from Nordstrom Rack a few weeks ago but hadn't found time to take a photo of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super stoked to find this taupe Great Wall limited edition in the US for a fantastic price thanks to the Nordstrom Rack UPC thread.




Awesome find! Congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

mandabear said:


> Purchased this from Nordstrom Rack a few weeks ago but hadn't found time to take a photo of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super stoked to find this taupe Great Wall limited edition in the US for a fantastic price thanks to the Nordstrom Rack UPC thread.



What a surprising find!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Today Ms Natural is sitting in my Hotel window peeking out at the snow! [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273807


Ahh soo pretty! Beautiful color, leather, picture, everything!


mandabear said:


> Purchased this from Nordstrom Rack a few weeks ago but hadn't found time to take a photo of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super stoked to find this taupe Great Wall limited edition in the US for a fantastic price thanks to the Nordstrom Rack UPC thread.



Woohoo! Congrats. Nice find!


----------



## tinkerella

cheidel said:


> Today Ms Natural is sitting in my Hotel window peeking out at the snow! [emoji4][emoji4]




Beautiful! With a great view to boot!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Today Ms Natural is sitting in my Hotel window peeking out at the snow! [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273807




Good thing she's inside!


----------



## cheidel

VerucaSalt921 said:


> She's so lovely!!! I've been carrying mine for 2 months straight, such a great bag [emoji5]&#65039;


I agree, it is such a great bag. It's the perfect size for me!!!  Thanks again for your help with my decision!!!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Great photo! Stay warm.


Thanks!  I am working here in Missouri, definitely staying warm.


----------



## cheidel

mandabear said:


> Purchased this from Nordstrom Rack a few weeks ago but hadn't found time to take a photo of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super stoked to find this taupe Great Wall limited edition in the US for a fantastic price thanks to the Nordstrom Rack UPC thread.


Wow, congrats on a great find!!!  Love the color!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Ahh soo pretty! Beautiful color, leather, picture, everything!
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Congrats. Nice find!


Thank you very much!


----------



## cheidel

tinkerella said:


> Beautiful! With a great view to boot!


 


LuvAllBags said:


> Good thing she's inside!


 

Thanks!  No, not taking her outside in the snow!!!  LOL


----------



## SmokieDragon

Not carrying an LC handbag this week but LC is still with me through my Foulonne pouches in my handbag!


----------



## hitt

SmokieDragon said:


> Not carrying an LC handbag this week but LC is still with me through my Foulonne pouches in my handbag!
> 
> View attachment 3276140


Oh, my. Those pouches are fantastic. Why do I even go on here? Now I want a Le Foulonne Pouch!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Not carrying an LC handbag this week but LC is still with me through my Foulonne pouches in my handbag!
> 
> View attachment 3276140




Love these! I am coveting the zip wallet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> Oh, my. Those pouches are fantastic. Why do I even go on here? Now I want a Le Foulonne Pouch!



Thanks so much! I definitely recommend Foulonne pouches. The leather is soft and with the pebbled texture, don't have to worry about scratches 




LuvAllBags said:


> Love these! I am coveting the zip wallet.



Thanks so much! I am thinking about getting a Foulonne wallet too but the problem is I don't need one now


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Not carrying an LC handbag this week but LC is still with me through my Foulonne pouches in my handbag!
> 
> View attachment 3276140




pouch twins! I like ur skirt too. Pretty!


----------



## hitt

My Poshmark item arrived today. I am a little disappointed because it  has more wear and flaws than stated. There are writings in the inside of  the bag that was not disclosed and the leather is cracking/ on the  sides and a small spot on the back flap. 

Even with those flaws, I am smitten. 

I said I was on a ban but this was irresistible. I admit it. I have a problem.


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> My Poshmark item arrived today. I am a little disappointed because it  has more wear and flaws than stated. There are writings in the inside of  the bag that was not disclosed and the leather is cracking/ on the  sides and a small spot on the back flap.
> 
> Even with those flaws, I am smitten.
> 
> I said I was on a ban but this was irresistible. I admit it. I have a problem.


Cute bag, and very nice collection!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Large Cuir, Vince Camuto leather tassel bag charm, LeSportsac cosmetic pouch, Jonathan Adler leather pouch and Halogen scarf!


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> My Poshmark item arrived today. I am a little disappointed because it  has more wear and flaws than stated. There are writings in the inside of  the bag that was not disclosed and the leather is cracking/ on the  sides and a small spot on the back flap.
> 
> Even with those flaws, I am smitten.
> 
> I said I was on a ban but this was irresistible. I admit it. I have a problem.



Wow I love this picture! Sorry that the item wasn't as described. But congrats on finding such a special piece.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Large Cuir, Vince Camuto leather tassel bag charm, LeSportsac cosmetic pouch, Jonathan Adler leather pouch and Halogen scarf!



So pretty! Love the tassel against your bag. Everything looks great together.


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> So pretty! Love the tassel against your bag. Everything looks great together.


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> My Poshmark item arrived today. I am a little disappointed because it  has more wear and flaws than stated. There are writings in the inside of  the bag that was not disclosed and the leather is cracking/ on the  sides and a small spot on the back flap.
> 
> Even with those flaws, I am smitten.
> 
> I said I was on a ban but this was irresistible. I admit it. I have a problem.



Love your 'little' collection!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Large Cuir, Vince Camuto leather tassel bag charm, LeSportsac cosmetic pouch, Jonathan Adler leather pouch and Halogen scarf!



Great colors together! I did buy that tassel charm too..just waiting for it to arrive. Maybe for my black 1899..is it very heavy?


----------



## LuvAllBags

hitt said:


> My Poshmark item arrived today. I am a little disappointed because it  has more wear and flaws than stated. There are writings in the inside of  the bag that was not disclosed and the leather is cracking/ on the  sides and a small spot on the back flap.
> 
> Even with those flaws, I am smitten.
> 
> I said I was on a ban but this was irresistible. I admit it. I have a problem.




So adorable!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Large Cuir, Vince Camuto leather tassel bag charm, LeSportsac cosmetic pouch, Jonathan Adler leather pouch and Halogen scarf!




Loving the tassel!


----------



## bugn

hitt said:


> My Poshmark item arrived today. I am a little disappointed because it  has more wear and flaws than stated. There are writings in the inside of  the bag that was not disclosed and the leather is cracking/ on the  sides and a small spot on the back flap.
> 
> Even with those flaws, I am smitten.
> 
> I said I was on a ban but this was irresistible. I admit it. I have a problem.


Are all your bags small or minis? Really nice collection.


----------



## SigTheCat

hitt said:


> My Poshmark item arrived today. I am a little disappointed because it  has more wear and flaws than stated. There are writings in the inside of  the bag that was not disclosed and the leather is cracking/ on the  sides and a small spot on the back flap.
> 
> Even with those flaws, I am smitten.
> 
> I said I was on a ban but this was irresistible. I admit it. I have a problem.



Wow thats a problem I'd love to have if I can afford


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Great colors together! I did buy that tassel charm too..just waiting for it to arrive. Maybe for my black 1899..is it very heavy?


It is not heavy, although larger than it appears online.  But it is beautiful, and I like that you can just wrap leather charms around the strap or handle of your bag.  I think it would be perfect on the 1899, but might be too big on a smaller bag.


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Loving the tassel!


Thank you!  Just couldn't resist Nordies sale!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> My Poshmark item arrived today. I am a little disappointed because it  has more wear and flaws than stated. There are writings in the inside of  the bag that was not disclosed and the leather is cracking/ on the  sides and a small spot on the back flap.
> 
> Even with those flaws, I am smitten.
> 
> I said I was on a ban but this was irresistible. I admit it. I have a problem.



Such a unique and beautiful collection!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> pouch twins! I like ur skirt too. Pretty!



Thanks - it's a dress and so far I've actually seen 2 strangers with the same dress so far this month! 

Yay for being pouch twins  Too bad they've discontinued the style. I had to choose between Black, Blue, Orange and Pink and I thought the Pink seems the prettiest for this style!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> my Foulonne pouches




Gorgeous pouches. Goodness, I shouldn't have looked. You make me want one 



hitt said:


> My Poshmark item arrived today.QUOTE]
> 
> I am sorry to hear about the imperfections but it is such a darling of a bag. Your mini collection is impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Large Cuir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That tassel looks absolutely wonderful against the Cuir! Splendid choice! Stay warm dear!
Click to expand...


----------



## cheidel

My newest Cuir item arrived today!  The Cuir Wristlet in Natural (just couldn't resist the 40% off sale).    Although, I received my Natural Cuir last week, I just remembered to check the inside tag today, and to my surprise, she's "made in France and so is my large black Cuir!!!!"     The tag that was placed inside the Wristlet says made in Tunisia.


----------



## hitt

cheidel said:


> My newest Cuir item arrived today!  The Cuir Wristlet in Natural (just couldn't resist the 40% off sale).    Although, I received my Natural Cuir last week, I just remembered to check the inside tag today, and to my surprise, she's "made in France and so is my large black Cuir!!!!"     The tag that was placed inside the Wristlet says made in Tunisia.


Gorgeous pairing. I am glad you didn't hold back because of the 40% discount. I mean, your Natural Cuir has a buddy now. Gotta love how chic that wristlet is because it looks stunning alone.


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> My newest Cuir item arrived today!  The Cuir Wristlet in Natural (just couldn't resist the 40% off sale).    Although, I received my Natural Cuir last week, I just remembered to check the inside tag today, and to my surprise, she's "made in France and so is my large black Cuir!!!!"     The tag that was placed inside the Wristlet says made in Tunisia.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> My newest Cuir item arrived today!  The Cuir Wristlet in Natural (just couldn't resist the 40% off sale).    Although, I received my Natural Cuir last week, I just remembered to check the inside tag today, and to my surprise, she's "made in France and so is my large black Cuir!!!!"     The tag that was placed inside the Wristlet says made in Tunisia.



Gorgeous pair!   Congrats!   You are scoring some deals, girl.


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> Gorgeous pairing. I am glad you didn't hold back because of the 40% discount. I mean, your Natural Cuir has a buddy now. Gotta love how chic that wristlet is because it looks stunning alone.


Thanks!  Great to use just the Wristlet for running quick errands, etc.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous pair!   Congrats!   You are scoring some deals, girl.


Thanks!  Now I'm off to "ban island" for a while.  Just couldn't resist the 40% off sales!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> My newest Cuir item arrived today!  The Cuir Wristlet in Natural (just couldn't resist the 40% off sale).    Although, I received my Natural Cuir last week, I just remembered to check the inside tag today, and to my surprise, she's "made in France and so is my large black Cuir!!!!"     The tag that was placed inside the Wristlet says made in Tunisia.




Gorgeous combo and nice mif bonus! Congrats!


----------



## swdl

SmokieDragon said:


> Not carrying an LC handbag this week but LC is still with me through my Foulonne pouches in my handbag!
> 
> View attachment 3276140


love that pouches...i have the second one in paprika


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> My newest Cuir item arrived today!



Gorgeous pairing! Your cuir collex is growing girl! Way to go!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> My newest Cuir item arrived today!  The Cuir Wristlet in Natural (just couldn't resist the 40% off sale).    Although, I received my Natural Cuir last week, I just remembered to check the inside tag today, and to my surprise, she's "made in France and so is my large black Cuir!!!!"     The tag that was placed inside the Wristlet says made in Tunisia.



MIF for the Cuirs is fantastic!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous pouches. Goodness, I shouldn't have looked. You make me want one



Thanks! I got the pink one in your home country at 30% off!  I wanted to buy it in my home country but they weren't having a sale on it even though it's a discontinued style.


----------



## SmokieDragon

swdl said:


> love that pouches...i have the second one in paprika



Thanks! The blue one is my only flat leather pouch fr LC


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks! I got the pink one in your home country at 30% off!  I wanted to buy it in my home country but they weren't having a sale on it even though it's a discontinued style.


Hoot to 30% off! I didn't know it was a discontinued style. Congrats on snagging it. It looks roomy enough to be a clutch.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hoot to 30% off! I didn't know it was a discontinued style. Congrats on snagging it. It looks roomy enough to be a clutch.



Thanks! It is pretty and fits into the hand so well that it can be a good standalone clutch but one would need to use a smaller wallet  It has 2 internal slip pockets too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks! It is pretty and fits into the hand so well that it can be a good standalone clutch but one would need to use a smaller wallet  It has 2 internal slip pockets too


I'm prey to clutches, especially when they are a good size. It looks that I need to call the boutique tmr. Yikes!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous combo and nice mif bonus! Congrats!


Thank you!  Yes, that was a nice surprise.


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous combo and nice mif bonus! Congrats!


 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous pairing! Your cuir collex is growing girl! Way to go!


 


SmokieDragon said:


> MIF for the Cuirs is fantastic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My black mini Cuir crossbody arrived to keep my vermilion company. She seems softer than her older sister.


----------



## tinkerella

frenziedhandbag said:


> My black mini Cuir crossbody arrived to keep my vermilion company. She seems softer than her older sister.




So beautiful!! Love how they contrast against each other


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> So beautiful!! Love how they contrast against each other


Thank you! I initially was thinking to rehome my Vermillion but I guess both are different enough to warrant keeping them. [emoji7]


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> My black mini Cuir crossbody arrived to keep my vermilion company. She seems softer than her older sister.



Great colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Great colors!


Thank you! With the black, I can br worry free when I use it on vacays.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> My black mini Cuir crossbody arrived to keep my vermilion company. She seems softer than her older sister.



They look really good together. The different colours give them different personality and 2 means double the joy!


----------



## CB2016

I recently bought this. No idea what LC line it is from, it must be pretty old as Google searches have proved fruitless! I don't think it's ever been used. Can anyone identify it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

frenziedhandbag said:


> My black mini Cuir crossbody arrived to keep my vermilion company. She seems softer than her older sister.



Lovely duo!


----------



## cheidel

My Longchamp Expandable Baxinyl Travel Bag arrived today, another great deal at 40% off the sale price of $171.....  Very happy the strap is adjustable!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> double the joy!



Double joy! I like the idea of that. Possibly won't be adding another but never say never right? Haha!



CB2016 said:


> I recently bought this.



I like the long handles. Very practical over thick winter layers. Hope someone is able to ID it.


MiaBorsa said:


> Lovely duo!


Thank you!



cheidel said:


> My Longchamp Expandable Baxinyl



It looks splendid! Is the blue bright or more toned down? I know phone cams sometimes makes it look brighter than it actually is.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My black mini Cuir crossbody arrived to keep my vermilion company. She seems softer than her older sister.


Gorgeous!!!  Love the black and the vermillion.....both are lovely!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Double joy! I like the idea of that. Possibly won't be adding another but never say never right? Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the long handles. Very practical over thick winter layers. Hope someone is able to ID it.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> It looks splendid! Is the blue bright or more toned down? I know phone cams sometimes makes it look brighter than it actually is.


Thank you!!!    It is a very pretty bright blue!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> My Longchamp Expandable Baxinyl Travel Bag arrived today, another great deal at 40% off the sale price of $171.....  Very happy the strap is adjustable!



Great colors! And you have to appreciate strap


----------



## Ann_Margaret

cheidel said:


> My Longchamp Expandable Baxinyl Travel Bag arrived today, another great deal at 40% off the sale price of $171.....  Very happy the strap is adjustable!



Looks very spacious..that's a great colour combination and i love the blue!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> My black mini Cuir crossbody arrived to keep my vermilion company. She seems softer than her older sister.



They're beautiful..i don't have any Cuir but i would go for one of these, because they're little, crossbody and practical. I could see myself wearing them on vacation or on a night out. Love these bags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> both are lovely!



Thank you![emoji8] 




cheidel said:


> pretty bright blue!



Great to know! You are well covered for your vacays now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> little, crossbody and practical. I could see myself wearing them on vacation or on a night out.



Spot on! I use mine for dinner dates and vacays all the time. They seem small but if you browse the "WIMB" thread, you will find they fit quite a bit and the best thing is they look so minimalist, goes with everything. The strap can be knotted inside the bag so you can transform it to a shoulder bag too.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Spot on! I use mine for dinner dates and vacays all the time. They seem small but if you browse the "WIMB" thread, you will find they fit quite a bit and the best thing is they look so minimalist, goes with everything. The strap can be knotted inside the bag so you can transform it to a shoulder bag too.



I need one in black, they're the perfect bag for some ocasions like these


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Great colors! And you have to appreciate strap


 
Thank you!  Yes, I love the adjustable strap!!!  Not sure if I will ever expand it, it's a nice size travel bag just the way it is.  



Ann_Margaret said:


> Looks very spacious..that's a great colour combination and i love the blue!


 
Thank you!!!  It is very spacious, without unzipping to expand it further.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Not sure if I will ever expand it, it's a nice size travel bag



Somehow I have the inkling the same thing will happen if and when I do get the expandable. It looks to be already a generous size unzipped. What are your thoughts about the thickness of the fabric?


----------



## CB2016

Well the bag arrived today, it's quite a lot smaller than I expected. 24 cm high and 31 cm wide. About the size of a medium LP I think? It's very compact and in excellent condition, doesn't look used at all. Would really like to try and identify the model!


----------



## CB2016

Pic


----------



## CB2016

Label


----------



## mermaid.braid

St. Valentin 2605:




My first LP in this size! I was waiting for a LE that I really liked. The red check pin is plastic and comes in a little baggie attached to the handles; you can choose to place it where you want. The lines that look more bold are embroidered; the rest are screenprinted.




The hearts on the back are like a terrycloth material. So fuzzy  Also this one is able to be folded up, unlike the Cage from last year.

I thought this was different enough from the pink Cage to get it; the color is much lighter and the handles and hardware are different.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> My Longchamp Expandable Baxinyl Travel Bag arrived today, another great deal at 40% off the sale price of $171.....  Very happy the strap is adjustable!



Fantastic bag! You must travel a lot to have so many travel bags. This is a wonderful addition.





CB2016 said:


> Pic



This is a cute bag. I dont recohnize the model, sorry.





mermaid.braid said:


> St. Valentin 2605:
> 
> View attachment 3285346
> 
> 
> My first LP in this size! I was waiting for a LE that I really liked. The red check pin is plastic and comes in a little baggie attached to the handles; you can choose to place it where you want. The lines that look more bold are embroidered; the rest are screenprinted.
> 
> View attachment 3285347
> 
> 
> The hearts on the back are like a terrycloth material. So fuzzy  Also this one is able to be folded up, unlike the Cage from last year.
> 
> I thought this was different enough from the pink Cage to get it; the color is much lighter and the handles and hardware are different.




Beautiful. I like the line you checked - you are indeed amazing


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> St. Valentin 2605:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first LP in this size! I was waiting for a LE that I really liked. The red check pin is plastic and comes in a little baggie attached to the handles; you can choose to place it where you want. The lines that look more bold are embroidered; the rest are screenprinted.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hearts on the back are like a terrycloth material. So fuzzy  Also this one is able to be folded up, unlike the Cage from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was different enough from the pink Cage to get it; the color is much lighter and the handles and hardware are different.




So pretty! I didn't know you can choose where to check. That's a nice touch. Congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

CB2016 said:


> Well the bag arrived today, it's quite a lot smaller than I expected. 24 cm high and 31 cm wide. About the size of a medium LP I think? It's very compact and in excellent condition, doesn't look used at all. Would really like to try and identify the model!



Sorry, I don't know what this one is. Hopefully someone else can help out!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> St. Valentin 2605



I love the wordings on this one. I saw the little check on LC's website. I didn't know the bag came with it though. So cute that you can choose where to stick it. Does it stay put?


----------



## bugn

Here's my little collection so far, the Paris Rocks Crossbody isn't pictured here because it sits on a shelf behind.


----------



## pbnjam

bugn said:


> Here's my little collection so far, the Paris Rocks Crossbody isn't pictured here because it sits on a shelf behind.
> 
> View attachment 3285772




Nice collection here! Paris Rocks, I love that line.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Somehow I have the inkling the same thing will happen if and when I do get the expandable. It looks to be already a generous size unzipped. What are your thoughts about the thickness of the fabric?


Love the thickness of the fabric, and seems quite durable.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> My Longchamp Expandable Baxinyl Travel Bag arrived today, another great deal at 40% off the sale price of $171.....  Very happy the strap is adjustable!



Yay!   You got her!   She looks great, congrats!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

mermaid.braid said:


> St. Valentin 2605:
> 
> View attachment 3285346
> 
> 
> My first LP in this size! I was waiting for a LE that I really liked. The red check pin is plastic and comes in a little baggie attached to the handles; you can choose to place it where you want. The lines that look more bold are embroidered; the rest are screenprinted.
> 
> View attachment 3285347
> 
> 
> The hearts on the back are like a terrycloth material. So fuzzy  Also this one is able to be folded up, unlike the Cage from last year.
> 
> I thought this was different enough from the pink Cage to get it; the color is much lighter and the handles and hardware are different.



Such a darling bag, and I love your Laduree on there!


----------



## MiaBorsa

bugn said:


> Here's my little collection so far, the Paris Rocks Crossbody isn't pictured here because it sits on a shelf behind.
> 
> View attachment 3285772



Nice collection!


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> Beautiful. I like the line you checked - you are indeed amazing



Thank you, seton! 



pbnjam said:


> So pretty! I didn't know you can choose where to check. That's a nice touch. Congrats!



Thanks! Btw we are twins on the pouch 



frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the wordings on this one. I saw the little check on LC's website. I didn't know the bag came with it though. So cute that you can choose where to stick it. Does it stay put?



Me too, and the different fonts. Mmhmm, I definitely liked having that option. I've only used it once so far but it has stayed in place.



MiaBorsa said:


> Such a darling bag, and I love your Laduree on there!



Thank you! Hehe, one of the reasons I got it was so I could match my Ladurée


----------



## cheidel

CB2016 said:


> Well the bag arrived today, it's quite a lot smaller than I expected. 24 cm high and 31 cm wide. About the size of a medium LP I think? It's very compact and in excellent condition, doesn't look used at all. Would really like to try and identify the model!


Very pretty, love the grey/charcoal color!


----------



## cheidel

mermaid.braid said:


> St. Valentin 2605:
> 
> View attachment 3285346
> 
> 
> My first LP in this size! I was waiting for a LE that I really liked. The red check pin is plastic and comes in a little baggie attached to the handles; you can choose to place it where you want. The lines that look more bold are embroidered; the rest are screenprinted.
> 
> View attachment 3285347
> 
> 
> The hearts on the back are like a terrycloth material. So fuzzy  Also this one is able to be folded up, unlike the Cage from last year.
> 
> I thought this was different enough from the pink Cage to get it; the color is much lighter and the handles and hardware are different.


Gorgeous, congrats!!!  The Laduree is perfect, excellent color choice and looks great on this LE!  I like the idea of placing the red check pin where you want.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## hitt

This is a new-to-me addition to my small Le Pliage crew. I love the size of the small because they are able to carry an insane amount of items. 

The wonderful *rx4dsoul *confirmed that it is authentic and discovered it had the same color name/code as the Jeremy Scott Tires bag(gris/grey)! Fun fact about the bags below, they are all second hand. Ah. You can't go wrong with Le Pliage!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mermaid.braid said:


> St. Valentin 2605:Also this one is able to be folded up, unlike the Cage from last year.



That is amazing that it can be folded!  I love the black flap and handles!


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> This is a new-to-me addition to my small Le Pliage crew. I love the size of the small because they are able to carry an insane amount of items.
> 
> The wonderful *rx4dsoul *confirmed that it is authentic and discovered it had the same color name/code as the Jeremy Scott Tires bag(gris/grey)! Fun fact about the bags below, they are all second hand. Ah. You can't go wrong with Le Pliage!



That is so cool that the model number is on the bag itself! Others will be wondering about why that number is on the bag but only we LC fans will know haha!


----------



## KCeboKing

bugn said:


> Here's my little collection so far, the Paris Rocks Crossbody isn't pictured here because it sits on a shelf behind.
> 
> View attachment 3285772




Oh! I love that you hang your bags. I've been contemplating if I want to do that or not, or if it would damage the bags at all. Do you notice if it does?


----------



## tinkerella

mermaid.braid said:


> St. Valentin 2605:
> 
> 
> 
> My first LP in this size! I was waiting for a LE that I really liked. The red check pin is plastic and comes in a little baggie attached to the handles; you can choose to place it where you want.




that's really cool! Wondering how it stays put.. It would be really sweet if one is to receive this from her other half and see what message he chooses for her


----------



## SmokieDragon

tinkerella said:


> It would be really sweet if one is to receive this from her other half and see what message he chooses for her



That is a sweet thought!!!


----------



## bugn

KCeboKing said:


> Oh! I love that you hang your bags. I've been contemplating if I want to do that or not, or if it would damage the bags at all. Do you notice if it does?


My bags aren't very old, so I wouldn't know, but I don't think it would. But it's a coat rack from Cost Plus World Market that I use for my scarves.


----------



## mermaid.braid

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, congrats!!!  The Laduree is perfect, excellent color choice and looks great on this LE!  I like the idea of placing the red check pin where you want.  Enjoy!!!



Thank you! I love the combo of pale pink and black.



SmokieDragon said:


> That is amazing that it can be folded!  I love the black flap and handles!



Yup, I store LPs flat anyway but I like having the option to fold for travel/sticking in another bag. I adore the black flap/handles too, and that it has gold hardware.



tinkerella said:


> that's really cool! Wondering how it stays put.. It would be really sweet if one is to receive this from her other half and see what message he chooses for her



It's a butterfly clasp style pin, not a safety pin type, so you detach the back, stick the pin through, and reattach the back, securing the pin from inside the bag.
Hehe, that's what happened! I picked out the bag, but DH put the pin on


----------



## mermaid.braid

hitt said:


> This is a new-to-me addition to my small Le Pliage crew. I love the size of the small because they are able to carry an insane amount of items.
> 
> The wonderful *rx4dsoul *confirmed that it is authentic and discovered it had the same color name/code as the Jeremy Scott Tires bag(gris/grey)! Fun fact about the bags below, they are all second hand. Ah. You can't go wrong with Le Pliage!



You have a great SSH collection! They definitely hold a lot more than they would appear to, plus they look so cute. I only have one but you're making me want another...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bugn said:


> Here's my little collection so far, the Paris Rocks Crossbody



Great collection! I like how everything is within reach and hung up. It's like shopping from your very own LC store. &#128077; I will love to hear your thoughts about the Paris Rocks Crossbody. Do you like it thus far? 


cheidel said:


> Love the thickness of the fabric, and seems quite durable.


That is marvellous!



hitt said:


> You can't go wrong with Le Pliage!



This one is my fav! Being grey and the 1621. I only have one too but you make me want another!



mermaid.braid said:


> It's a butterfly clasp style pin. I picked out the bag, but DH put the pin on [emoji14]



Ah, that's how it stays in place. That is so sweet. I can imagine him putting the pin on different sayings on different days. Awww.... this is really a Valentine bag. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## tinkerella

mermaid.braid said:


> It's a butterfly clasp style pin, not a safety pin type, so you detach the back, stick the pin through, and reattach the back, securing the pin from inside the bag.
> 
> Hehe, that's what happened! I picked out the bag, but DH put the pin on




Smart design! And aww that is incredibly sweet [emoji177] now you'll feel extra special when carrying the bag!


----------



## bugn

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great collection! I like how everything is within reach and hung up. It's like shopping from your very own LC store. &#128077; I will love to hear your thoughts about the Paris Rocks Crossbody. Do you like it thus far?
> 
> That is marvellous!
> 
> 
> 
> This one is my fav! Being grey and the 1621. I only have one too but you make me want another!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, that's how it stays in place. That is so sweet. I can imagine him putting the pin on different sayings on different days. Awww.... this is really a Valentine bag. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


To the Crossbody Paris Rocks bag question: I got it when it first came out in the light grey color and I love it very much. It is very comfortable and the chain is really light. In the near future I would love to get another in a bigger size. Mine is the small.


----------



## Yuki85

hitt said:


> This is a new-to-me addition to my small Le Pliage crew. I love the size of the small because they are able to carry an insane amount of items.
> 
> The wonderful *rx4dsoul *confirmed that it is authentic and discovered it had the same color name/code as the Jeremy Scott Tires bag(gris/grey)! Fun fact about the bags below, they are all second hand. Ah. You can't go wrong with Le Pliage!




Oh they are sooo cute!!!! May I ask what color is the grey one? Just Gris/Grey?? Thanks.


----------



## hitt

Yuki85 said:


> Oh they are sooo cute!!!! May I ask what color is the grey one? Just Gris/Grey?? Thanks.


That's what we discovered over in the Authentication page. The color code indicates it is called Gris/Grey.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

@ hitt Cute collection of minis! I love this size, i carried one today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bugn said:


> light grey color and I love it very much.



Pebble! I love that color too. Glad that you are enjoying yours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> That is amazing that it can be folded!  I love the black flap and handles!



Love your new addition!


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> St. Valentin 2605:
> 
> View attachment 3285346
> 
> 
> My first LP in this size! I was waiting for a LE that I really liked. The red check pin is plastic and comes in a little baggie attached to the handles; you can choose to place it where you want. The lines that look more bold are embroidered; the rest are screenprinted.
> 
> View attachment 3285347
> 
> 
> The hearts on the back are like a terrycloth material. So fuzzy  Also this one is able to be folded up, unlike the Cage from last year.
> 
> I thought this was different enough from the pink Cage to get it; the color is much lighter and the handles and hardware are different.



SO pretty! nice to hear all the details.


----------



## mermaid.braid

HesitantShopper said:


> SO pretty! nice to hear all the details.



Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All packed for the dreaded gynaecologist's office tomorrow. Another professional that gets me jittery is the dentist. I am going to hug my bucket bag like a pillow... till its my turn.


----------



## karinalou

debra_8th said:


> Meet my Planetes & Le Pliage Cuir families.



Hello! Lovely family of longchamp bags  What color do you call the one on the right? Is it orange or something else like poppy? Thank you.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for the dreaded gynaecologist's office tomorrow. Another professional that gets me jittery is the dentist. I am going to hug my bucket bag like a pillow... till its my turn.




I love my dentist, not so much any other doctor. [emoji16] Pretty bag to accompany you!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for the dreaded gynaecologist's office tomorrow. Another professional that gets me jittery is the dentist. I am going to hug my bucket bag like a pillow... till its my turn.



Cute bag! I hope the appointment went fast and painless!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for the dreaded gynaecologist's office tomorrow. Another professional that gets me jittery is the dentist. I am going to hug my bucket bag like a pillow... till its my turn.



Your bucket bag looks lovely!


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> This is a new-to-me addition to my small Le Pliage crew. I love the size of the small because they are able to carry an insane amount of items.
> 
> The wonderful *rx4dsoul *confirmed that it is authentic and discovered it had the same color name/code as the Jeremy Scott Tires bag(gris/grey)! Fun fact about the bags below, they are all second hand. Ah. You can't go wrong with Le Pliage!


 
Very cute LE collection!


----------



## lef2606

I can't decide which metallic tote to try and buy. There aren't many that I can find and when I do I can't decide if I want the large or medium size. I like a slouchy look to my bags but I also don't want my bag to look like its eating me!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> I love my dentist, not so much any other doctor.Pretty bag to accompany you!



The dentist is a nice lady, just that the sounds of drilling etc scares me. &#128517;



Ann_Margaret said:


> Cute bag! I hope the appointment went fast and painless!



Yay! It went by in a jiffy but I need to see her again for a blood test. &#128528; Oh well, I will bring along another pretty LC to accompany me. 


SmokieDragon said:


> Your bucket bag looks lovely!


Thank you! I really love it very much. One of my best purchase for this quarter?? [emoji13]


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Longchamps this week


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Longchamps this week



#LCambassador [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji4]


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> My Longchamps this week
> 
> View attachment 3293123




Gorgeous bags! Love the custom pouch. [emoji7]


----------



## Amazona

frenziedhandbag said:


> The dentist is a nice lady, just that the sounds of drilling etc scares me. &#55357;&#56837;



Another chicken here, my solution is the "hear no evil, see no evil, feel no evil (drill, that is)" - I ask for a serious shot of numbing agent, put my earphones on and close my eyes. That way I can just about handle it...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> Akotyer chicken here, my solution is the "hear no evil, see no evil, feel no evil (drill, that is)" - I ask for a serious shot of numbing agent, put my earphones on and close my eyes. That way I can just about handle it...


That is the PERFECT solution ever! I think I will try it on my next visit. I must had always looked so apprehensive that my dentist felt compelled to explain what she is doing but the more she explained.... the more visual things become and that adds on to my fear. I had to ask her to stop narrating and just do it. I do close my eyes though but I think plugging my earphones in will help tremedously. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Amazona

frenziedhandbag said:


> That is the PERFECT solution ever! I think I will try it on my next visit. I must had always looked so apprehensive that *my dentist felt compelled to explain what she is doing* but the more she explained.... the more visual things become and that adds on to my fear. I had to ask her to stop narrating and just do it. I do close my eyes though but I think plugging my earphones in will help tremedously. Thanks for the tip!



OMG! TMI at its worst!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> #LCambassador [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji4]



Hardly  We are all ambassadors by using our LCs and contributing to this forum 




pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous bags! Love the custom pouch. [emoji7]



Thanks so much! The pouch is Cobalt and Ice Blue. Spent many nights trying out different colour combinations before deciding on it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Hardly  We are all ambassadors



Yup. All LC lovers are ambassadors.


----------



## cheidel

Just another little Cuir piece from the 40% off sale!!!    The Cuir Coin Pouch, it's functional, lightweight, and sooooooo soft, (card slots, coin pocket, and larger pocket for bills/receipts etc.)  Also, fits perfect in your pants/jeans pocket.  Very nice calfskin pouch in Cherry!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very nice calfskin pouch in Cherry!



This was one piece I was debating on but in the end didn't get it. Your pictures make me want one in Cyclamen. &#128525;
I like the different slip pockets and card slots. It seems perfect for small bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Amazona said:


> Another chicken here, my solution is the "hear no evil, see no evil, feel no evil (drill, that is)" - I ask for a serious shot of numbing agent, put my earphones on and close my eyes. That way I can just about handle it...




I second that.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Just another little Cuir piece from the 40% off sale!!!    The Cuir Coin Pouch, it's functional, lightweight, and sooooooo soft, (card slots, coin pocket, and larger pocket for bills/receipts etc.)  Also, fits perfect in your pants/jeans pocket.  Very nice calfskin pouch in Cherry!



Such a cute little piece!   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## tinkerella

cheidel said:


> Just another little Cuir piece from the 40% off sale!!!    The Cuir Coin Pouch, it's functional, lightweight, and sooooooo soft, (card slots, coin pocket, and larger pocket for bills/receipts etc.)  Also, fits perfect in your pants/jeans pocket.  Very nice calfskin pouch in Cherry!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this looks so absolutely gorgeous! I love the cuir line. Congrats on scoring this deal!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Just another little Cuir piece from the 40% off sale!!!    The Cuir Coin Pouch, it's functional, lightweight, and sooooooo soft, (card slots, coin pocket, and larger pocket for bills/receipts etc.)  Also, fits perfect in your pants/jeans pocket.  Very nice calfskin pouch in Cherry!




Adorable! Love this color.


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Just another little Cuir piece from the 40% off sale!!!    The Cuir Coin Pouch, it's functional, lightweight, and sooooooo soft, (card slots, coin pocket, and larger pocket for bills/receipts etc.)  Also, fits perfect in your pants/jeans pocket.  Very nice calfskin pouch in Cherry!



Great color and so cute!


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> Just another little Cuir piece from the 40% off sale!!!    The Cuir Coin Pouch, it's functional, lightweight, and sooooooo soft, (card slots, coin pocket, and larger pocket for bills/receipts etc.)  Also, fits perfect in your pants/jeans pocket.  Very nice calfskin pouch in Cherry!




This is gorgeous! Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## Jenniedel

Already bought a bag from Furla when I popped into Longchamp so I just got a little something:



Haven't really decided which bag to hang this on. No intention of actually using it on my luggage as I'm sure it will be gone in a sec lol


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jenniedel said:


> Haven't really decided which bag to hang this on. No intention of actually using it on my luggage as I'm sure it will be gone in a sec lol



We are luggage tag twins! I used this on my Black Neo before and it totally transformed the Neo's look: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29575326&postcount=4467


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> I popped into Longchamp



Tag twins! I took away the connecting leather to use as a train pass with a lanyard. It is serving its purpose well.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> This was one piece I was debating on but in the end didn't get it. Your pictures make me want one in Cyclamen. &#128525;
> I like the different slip pockets and card slots. It seems perfect for small bags.





LuvAllBags said:


> I second that.





MiaBorsa said:


> Such a cute little piece!   Congrats and enjoy!



Thanks ladies!  It is a lovely piece.


----------



## cheidel

tinkerella said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this looks so absolutely gorgeous! I love the cuir line. Congrats on scoring this deal!





LuvAllBags said:


> Adorable! Love this color.



Thank you both!!!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Great color and so cute!





Jenniedel said:


> This is gorgeous! Love it! [emoji7]



Thank you very much!


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Already bought a bag from Furla when I popped into Longchamp so I just got a little something:
> View attachment 3294943
> 
> 
> Haven't really decided which bag to hang this on. No intention of actually using it on my luggage as I'm sure it will be gone in a sec lol


Love it!!!


----------



## Jenniedel

SmokieDragon said:


> We are luggage tag twins! I used this on my Black Neo before and it totally transformed the Neo's look: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29575326&postcount=4467



Thanks much for the inspiration! [emoji8]



frenziedhandbag said:


> Tag twins! I took away the connecting leather to use as a train pass with a lanyard. It is serving its purpose well.



That's a very good idea! [emoji4]



cheidel said:


> Love it!!!



Thanks, love it too! And I'm really appreciating the great ideas here on making it useful. [emoji16]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Tag twins! I took away the connecting leather to use as a train pass with a lanyard. It is serving its purpose well.



I didn't realise we're tag twins too!


----------



## cheidel

Large Cuir in Natural!!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Navy Medium Neo


----------



## Ann_Margaret

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3300654
> 
> 
> Navy Medium Neo



It's beautiful  i have one medium neo in black. Love the neos!


----------



## IndigoRose

My new bags

LLH Eiffel Tower in Garance, LLH in Navy MLH in Beige, and MLH in Cyclamen 



So excited to finally get one!



Splash in bleu/blueberry in small LH


----------



## Cosmopolitan

IndigoRose said:


> My new bags
> 
> LLH Eiffel Tower in Garance, LLH in Navy MLH in Beige, and MLH in Cyclamen
> View attachment 3301655
> 
> 
> So excited to finally get one!
> View attachment 3301653
> 
> 
> Splash in bleu/blueberry in small LH
> 
> View attachment 3301643



Congrats on your Longchamp haul!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ann_Margaret said:


> It's beautiful  i have one medium neo in black. Love the neos!



Thanks so much! We are bag twins for the Medium Black Neo


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> Large Cuir in Natural!!!!!



Looks yummy!



SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3300654
> 
> 
> Navy Medium Neo



Love the neos! Mine is black medium.



IndigoRose said:


> My new bags
> 
> 
> 
> LLH Eiffel Tower in Garance, LLH in Navy MLH in Beige, and MLH in Cyclamen
> 
> View attachment 3301655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to finally get one!
> 
> View attachment 3301653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splash in bleu/blueberry in small LH
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301643



Wow, lovely haul! Your Splash looks awesome! [emoji7]


----------



## bagaroni

IndigoRose said:


> My new bags
> 
> LLH Eiffel Tower in Garance, LLH in Navy MLH in Beige, and MLH in Cyclamen
> 
> So excited to finally get one!
> 
> Splash in bleu/blueberry in small LH



Ugh... so gorgeous. And that scarf just makes it all so disgustingly perfect


----------



## MiaBorsa

Jenniedel said:


> Already bought a bag from Furla when I popped into Longchamp so I just got a little something:
> View attachment 3294943
> 
> 
> Haven't really decided which bag to hang this on. No intention of actually using it on my luggage as I'm sure it will be gone in a sec lol





cheidel said:


> Large Cuir in Natural!!!!!





SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3300654
> 
> 
> Navy Medium Neo





IndigoRose said:


> My new bags
> 
> LLH Eiffel Tower in Garance, LLH in Navy MLH in Beige, and MLH in Cyclamen
> View attachment 3301655
> 
> 
> So excited to finally get one!
> View attachment 3301653
> 
> 
> Splash in bleu/blueberry in small LH
> 
> View attachment 3301643



Whoa!   I'm behind on this thread, so I'll just say GORGEOUS stuff, everyone!!


----------



## mermaid.braid

IndigoRose said:


> My new bags
> 
> LLH Eiffel Tower in Garance, LLH in Navy MLH in Beige, and MLH in Cyclamen
> View attachment 3301655
> 
> 
> So excited to finally get one!
> View attachment 3301653
> 
> 
> Splash in bleu/blueberry in small LH
> 
> View attachment 3301643



Twins on the Garance Eiffel  It really is lovely. Nice haul!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

IndigoRose said:


> My new bags
> 
> LLH Eiffel Tower in Garance, LLH in Navy MLH in Beige, and MLH in Cyclamen
> View attachment 3301655
> 
> 
> So excited to finally get one!
> View attachment 3301653
> 
> 
> Splash in bleu/blueberry in small LH
> 
> View attachment 3301643



Great buy, congrats! I am eyeing the garance too, in the mini. The beige in slh is also on my wishlist


----------



## Ann_Margaret

My new small neo in pebble, i love it so much! I love it more than i thought i would, now that i am using it


----------



## anthrosphere

Ann_Margaret said:


> My new small neo in pebble, i love it so much! I love it more than i thought i would, now that i am using it



Beautiful! Love that shade of gray, she's gorgeous!

I just bought this leather Le Pliage. The leather is so soft and the bag is so roomy and huge. I like that it has a strap, too. What's more, it's super lightweight even with all of my stuff inside, too. Most leather bags become so heavy after I put my stuff in it, but that isn't the case with this LC. I love it!


----------



## IndigoRose

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Longchamp haul!



Thank you!


----------



## IndigoRose

Jenniedel said:


> Wow, lovely haul! Your Splash looks awesome! [emoji7]



Thank you! It's so pretty in person, definitely a beautiful piece.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

anthrosphere said:


> Beautiful! Love that shade of gray, she's gorgeous!
> 
> I just bought this leather Le Pliage. The leather is so soft and the bag is so roomy and huge. I like that it has a strap, too. What's more, it's super lightweight even with all of my stuff inside, too. Most leather bags become so heavy after I put my stuff in it, but that isn't the case with this LC. I love it!
> 
> ]



Thank you  Your cuir looks lovely, it's great that is lightweight!


----------



## IndigoRose

bagaroni said:


> Ugh... so gorgeous. And that scarf just makes it all so disgustingly perfect



LOL! Yes, that Twilly is the cherry on top. It will go with most of the bags which is an added bonus.


----------



## IndigoRose

MiaBorsa said:


> Whoa!   I'm behind on this thread, so I'll just say GORGEOUS stuff, everyone!!



Thank you


----------



## IndigoRose

mermaid.braid said:


> Twins on the Garance Eiffel  It really is lovely. Nice haul!



Yay! Twins! Yes, it's so pretty I can't wait to wear it! Thanks!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Ann_Margaret said:


> My new small neo in pebble, i love it so much! I love it more than i thought i would, now that i am using it





anthrosphere said:


> Beautiful! Love that shade of gray, she's gorgeous!
> 
> I just bought this leather Le Pliage. The leather is so soft and the bag is so roomy and huge. I like that it has a strap, too. What's more, it's super lightweight even with all of my stuff inside, too. Most leather bags become so heavy after I put my stuff in it, but that isn't the case with this LC. I love it!



This is what I love about Longchamp bags -- using them makes you love them more, not less!


----------



## IndigoRose

Ann_Margaret said:


> Great buy, congrats! I am eyeing the garance too, in the mini. The beige in slh is also on my wishlist



Thank you! Yes, the garance and beige are beautiful! You'll love them!


----------



## IndigoRose

Ann_Margaret said:


> My new small neo in pebble, i love it so much! I love it more than i thought i would, now that i am using it



What a beautiful color! Love that it has the strap and handles.


----------



## IndigoRose

anthrosphere said:


> Beautiful! Love that shade of gray, she's gorgeous!
> 
> I just bought this leather Le Pliage. The leather is so soft and the bag is so roomy and huge. I like that it has a strap, too. What's more, it's super lightweight even with all of my stuff inside, too. Most leather bags become so heavy after I put my stuff in it, but that isn't the case with this LC. I love it!



Gorgeous! And I love the interior!


----------



## EGBDF

Ann_Margaret said:


> My new small neo in pebble, i love it so much! I love it more than i thought i would, now that i am using it



Pebble is such a versatile color!


anthrosphere said:


> Beautiful! Love that shade of gray, she's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I just bought this leather Le Pliage. The leather is so soft and the bag is so roomy and huge. I like that it has a strap, too. What's more, it's super lightweight even with all of my stuff inside, too. Most leather bags become so heavy after I put my stuff in it, but that isn't the case with this LC. I love it!



I love this one


----------



## LuvAllBags

IndigoRose said:


> My new bags
> 
> 
> 
> LLH Eiffel Tower in Garance, LLH in Navy MLH in Beige, and MLH in Cyclamen
> 
> View attachment 3301655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to finally get one!
> 
> View attachment 3301653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splash in bleu/blueberry in small LH
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301643



Love your new bags! I also just purchased Cyclamen, Garance and Navy but in SSH. Love seeing the colors in your pics! Splash is such a great pattern! 





Ann_Margaret said:


> My new small neo in pebble, i love it so much! I love it more than i thought i would, now that i am using it



Pebble is perfect! Congrats! 





anthrosphere said:


> Beautiful! Love that shade of gray, she's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this leather Le Pliage. The leather is so soft and the bag is so roomy and huge. I like that it has a strap, too. What's more, it's super lightweight even with all of my stuff inside, too. Most leather bags become so heavy after I put my stuff in it, but that isn't the case with this LC. I love it!




You are so right about the light weight of our beloved LCs! Congrats on your beautiful blue!


----------



## IndigoRose

LuvAllBags said:


> Love your new bags! I also just purchased Cyclamen, Garance and Navy but in SSH. Love seeing the colors in your pics! Splash is such a great pattern!



Thank you! Yes, Splash is a beauty!


----------



## pursegirl789

Finally been able to take my LC collection pics. I use the cosmetic pouch often. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## EGBDF

pursegirl789 said:


> View attachment 3302709
> View attachment 3302710
> View attachment 3302711
> 
> 
> Finally been able to take my LC collection pics. I use the cosmetic pouch often. Thank you for letting me share.



Great collection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I didn't realise we're tag twins too!


Yup! We are. &#128109;&#128522;


cheidel said:


> Large Cuir in Natural!!!!!


It looks so delicious! like creamy peanut butter. Yummy! [emoji39] 



SmokieDragon said:


> Navy Medium Neo



Bag twins! My most used Neo too.



IndigoRose said:


> Splash in bleu/blueberry in small LH



Wonderful haul and I absolutely love that Splash print! I wanted to get a MLH initially but decided to skip it as it is canvas and I know I won't be able to keep it clean. 


Ann_Margaret said:


> My new small neo in pebble, i love it so much! I love it more than i thought i would, now that i am using it


I had been seeing a lot of the small Pebble recently and it is gorgeous! Very happy that you are loving yours. 



anthrosphere said:


> I like that it has a strap, too. What's more, it's super lightweight even with all of my stuff inside, too.



This blue looks fabulous! It is hard not to fall in love with LC. &#128522;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pursegirl789 said:


> Finally been able to take my LC collection pics.



Beautiful collex!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

anthrosphere said:


> Beautiful! Love that shade of gray, she's gorgeous!
> ]





catsinthebag said:


> This is what I love about Longchamp bags -- using them makes you love them more, not less!





IndigoRose said:


> What a beautiful color! Love that it has the strap and handles.





EGBDF said:


> Pebble is such a versatile color!
> 
> :





LuvAllBags said:


> Pebble is perfect! Congrats!
> 
> !





frenziedhandbag said:


> I had been seeing a lot of the small Pebble recently and it is gorgeous! Very happy that you are loving yours.
> 
> 
> &#55357;&#56842;



Thank you guys so much for the pebble love!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

pursegirl789 said:


> View attachment 3302709
> View attachment 3302710
> View attachment 3302711
> 
> 
> Finally been able to take my LC collection pics. I use the cosmetic pouch often. Thank you for letting me share.



What a fun collection, thank you for sharing!


----------



## pursegirl789

EGBDF said:


> Great collection!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful collex!





Ann_Margaret said:


> What a fun collection, thank you for sharing!



Thank you all!!!


----------



## cheidel

IndigoRose said:


> My new bags
> 
> LLH Eiffel Tower in Garance, LLH in Navy MLH in Beige, and MLH in Cyclamen
> View attachment 3301655
> 
> 
> So excited to finally get one!
> View attachment 3301653
> 
> 
> Splash in bleu/blueberry in small LH
> 
> View attachment 3301643


Beautiful collection of LC, love that Eiffel in red garance!  Congrats!!!


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Looks yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the neos! Mine is black medium.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, lovely haul! Your Splash looks awesome! [emoji7]


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Whoa!   I'm behind on this thread, so I'll just say GORGEOUS stuff, everyone!!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

Ann_Margaret said:


> My new small neo in pebble, i love it so much! I love it more than i thought i would, now that i am using it


 
Beautiful, love the pebble!


----------



## cheidel

pursegirl789 said:


> View attachment 3302709
> View attachment 3302710
> View attachment 3302711
> 
> 
> Finally been able to take my LC collection pics. I use the cosmetic pouch often. Thank you for letting me share.


Very nice colorful collection!!!


----------



## IndigoRose

cheidel said:


> Beautiful collection of LC, love that Eiffel in red garance!  Congrats!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, love the pebble!



Thanks


----------



## Lucyrcat

I was in Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago and had to check out items in color Girl at the Longchamp store - purchased the Cuir pouch/clutch. LOVE that pink color!  Got a medium LP bag in Pearl as well.


----------



## rosina.yin

I love longchamp. But i ever bought from online shop and now im worry i bought the fake one or authentic. I bought planetes mini one. With serial number is 1601002OB001. Anyone to help me?


----------



## tinkerella

Lucyrcat said:


> I was in Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago and had to check out items in color Girl at the Longchamp store - purchased the Cuir pouch/clutch. LOVE that pink color!  Got a medium LP bag in Pearl as well.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]they are beautiful! I love both these colors. How would you describe the colour pearl? Does it change color depending on the lighting ?


----------



## EGBDF

Lucyrcat said:


> I was in Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago and had to check out items in color Girl at the Longchamp store - purchased the Cuir pouch/clutch. LOVE that pink color!  Got a medium LP bag in Pearl as well.



Nice! The pouch looks so soft. Enjoy!


----------



## swdl

Lucyrcat said:


> I was in Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago and had to check out items in color Girl at the Longchamp store - purchased the Cuir pouch/clutch. LOVE that pink color!  Got a medium LP bag in Pearl as well.


gorgeous....i love the pouch...


----------



## pbnjam

Lucyrcat said:


> I was in Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago and had to check out items in color Girl at the Longchamp store - purchased the Cuir pouch/clutch. LOVE that pink color!  Got a medium LP bag in Pearl as well.



Pearl is very pretty! And I love the color Girl as well. I think I see that pouch in my future.


----------



## Lucyrcat

tinkerella said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]they are beautiful! I love both these colors. How would you describe the colour pearl? Does it change color depending on the lighting ?


Thank you.
Pearl is a very light gray. A nice neutral color.  Doesn't really change with the lighting.


----------



## Lucyrcat

EGBDF said:


> Nice! The pouch looks so soft. Enjoy!


Pouch is so soft - like I want to make her into a big pillow and sleep on her soft. I am already enjoying her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

rosina.yin said:


> I love longchamp. But i ever bought from online shop and now im worry i bought the fake one or authentic. I bought planetes mini one. With serial number is 1601002OB001. Anyone to help me?



You will need to post your question in the Authentication thread, along with pictures of your bag.   Look here...http://forum.purseblog.com/longcham...hamp-read-1st-page-before-posting-890060.html

Good luck.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lucyrcat said:


> I was in Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago and had to check out items in color Girl at the Longchamp store - purchased the Cuir pouch/clutch. LOVE that pink color!  Got a medium LP bag in Pearl as well.




Beautiful choices!


----------



## hitt

I picked this up yesterday at Nordstrom Rack during their CTR sale.
Duck Blue Veau Foulonne Luggage Tag. I think it will be a permanent buddy to my VF tote(thrifted!).


----------



## rosina.yin

Hi dears.. Anyone help me, my longchamp authentic or fake? Thanks


----------



## Amazona

rosina.yin said:


> Hi dears.. Anyone help me, my longchamp authentic or fake? Thanks



Please post in the Authenticate This Longchamp thread with the required pics


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> Duck Blue Veau Foulonne Luggage Tag.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Envious! Duck Blue is gorgeous and it looks great on your tote.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Lucyrcat said:


> I was in Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago and had to check out items in color Girl at the Longchamp store - purchased the Cuir pouch/clutch. LOVE that pink color!  Got a medium LP bag in Pearl as well.



This is pretty. I like the pearl LP, it's a very pretty neutral


----------



## bakeacookie

Can someone tell me what color my suitcase is? I'm trying to find a matching or close to matching tote.


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> Can someone tell me what color my suitcase is? I'm trying to find a matching or close to matching tote.
> 
> View attachment 3314540



maybe hydrangea or fuchsia? Can you find the color code on the tag?


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> maybe hydrangea or fuchsia? Can you find the color code on the tag?



I'll check when I get home. I know this was an old color when I got the suitcase in the rack, so I'm hoping to either find the matching tote in the rack or at the outlets. 

Thanks! I'll be back with the code!


----------



## seton

Hydrangea


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> Hydrangea



Thanks, seton!

If I can't find a hydrangea tote, what color is similar or would coordinate well with the hydrangea?


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks, seton!
> 
> If I can't find a hydrangea tote, what color is similar or would coordinate well with the hydrangea?




You should be able to find hydrange. I saw it at the Rack 2 month ago.The outlets might still have it. It also came in Statue of Lib edition and the NYC stores still might have a 1623 or 1624 around in the basement at full price.

Fuchsia is very close to it. I took a comparison pic in the Comparison thread.


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> You should be able to find hydrange. I saw it at the Rack 2 month ago.The outlets might still have it. It also came in Statue of Lib edition and the NYC stores still might have a 1623 or 1624 around in the basement at full price.
> 
> Fuchsia is very close to it. I took a comparison pic in the Comparison thread.



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Can someone tell me what color my suitcase is?



I love LC's suitcase. The fabric felt very thick/sturdy and on the whole, extremely well made. So envious of your find at NR. Hydreaga is a very pretty color. Congrats!


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love LC's suitcase. The fabric felt very thick/sturdy and on the whole, extremely well made. So envious of your find at NR. Hydreaga is a very pretty color. Congrats!




Thanks! I've taken it on two trips already and it's great! I almost wish I picked up a spare they were going for $80-90 I think.


----------



## bakeacookie

Anyone have an email for the Woodbury outlet?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks! I've taken it on two trips already and it's great! I almost wish I picked up a spare they were going for $80-90 I think.



$80-90?! That is an unbelievable price! By the way, I sent you a PM.


----------



## sunshinesash

My new [to me!] Longchamp LM Metal in black...recently discovered this style, and searched all over the internet for one, researched on youtube...and totally fell in love with the sheen and the coated canvas material. Lucked out and found this beauty at a Canadian online luxury consignment shop...bought her and a few days later, she is mine! 
Really like how different the LM Metal bag material is from my planetes and regular pliage bags-it's so slouchy! This is an understated, yet elegant tote that I can take anywhere and everywhere, and I'm in love


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Fresh out of the box from Sands Point  
MSH is Pearl. Love this color!!!
*please excuse the creases, it's literally right out of the box!*


----------



## jujuly

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3320593
> 
> Fresh out of the box from Sands Point
> MSH is Pearl. Love this color!!!
> *please excuse the creases, it's literally right out of the box!*



Pretty!^^


----------



## VerucaSalt921

jujuly said:


> Pretty!^^




Thank you! The color is sooooo pretty IRL!


----------



## seton

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3320593
> 
> Fresh out of the box from Sands Point
> MSH is Pearl. Love this color!!!
> *please excuse the creases, it's literally right out of the box!*




so pretty! great choice


----------



## VerucaSalt921

seton said:


> so pretty! great choice




Thanks seton! The sheen is gorgeous, I'm so glad I got my hands on one!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I picked up the Cuir coin purse to use with my new LC Cocchino bag.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I picked up the Cuir coin purse to use with my new LC Cocchino bag.




Beautiful photo, Cosmo. 

I am carrying small and black (fou clutch) today also.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Beautiful photo, Cosmo.
> 
> I am carrying small and black (fou clutch) today also.



Love the Foulonne clutch, so elegant! :sunnies


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I picked up the Cuir coin purse to use with my new LC Cocchino bag.


Gorgeous bag! I tried this on just the other day. Very light. I love your coin purse too.



seton said:


> I am carrying small and black (fou clutch) today also.



Always love this Fou clutch. Very chic! I am amazed the kindle fits too?


----------



## Annelb2003

Day at the beach with Le Pliage Big Ben


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Annelb2003 said:


> Day at the beach with Le Pliage Big Ben



Beautiful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous bag! I tried this on just the other day. Very light. I love your coin purse too.



Thank you!  U.S. Longchamp isn't offering this line, so I was very glad that Sands Point Shops got the bag in stock.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I picked up the Cuir coin purse to use with my new LC Cocchino bag.



Your Chocchino looks so lux! Well done on getting it from SPS!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Beautiful photo, Cosmo.
> 
> I am carrying small and black (fou clutch) today also.



Lovely clutch! I've seen this style before but I've never picked it up. Will try to check it out at the boutique tomorrow


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Your Cocchino looks so lux! Well done on getting it from SPS!



Thank you!


----------



## Annelb2003

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you!xx


----------



## pbnjam

sunshinesash said:


> My new [to me!] Longchamp LM Metal in black...recently discovered this style, and searched all over the internet for one, researched on youtube...and totally fell in love with the sheen and the coated canvas material. Lucked out and found this beauty at a Canadian online luxury consignment shop...bought her and a few days later, she is mine!
> Really like how different the LM Metal bag material is from my planetes and regular pliage bags-it's so slouchy! This is an understated, yet elegant tote that I can take anywhere and everywhere, and I'm in love


Beautiful print. Really a special piece!


VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3320593
> 
> Fresh out of the box from Sands Point
> MSH is Pearl. Love this color!!!
> *please excuse the creases, it's literally right out of the box!*


Gorgeous color! Congrats!


Cosmopolitan said:


> I picked up the Cuir coin purse to use with my new LC Cocchino bag.


Love your Cocchino bag! Looks well made with the right amount of detail.


seton said:


> Beautiful photo, Cosmo.
> 
> I am carrying small and black (fou clutch) today also.


Simple yet elegant! 


Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3322714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day at the beach with Le Pliage Big Ben


What a pretty photo! Love your bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you!  U.S. Longchamp isn't offering this line, so I was very glad that Sands Point Shops got the bag in stock.


Oh, I am surprised that US LC is not offering this line. I am glad you got it. It looks very chic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely clutch! I've seen this style before but I've never picked it up. Will try to check it out at the boutique tomorrow



It is a lovely clutch. One of the first pieces I fell in love with from the Foulonne line. Let us know if it comes home with you. [emoji6]


----------



## IndigoRose

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3320593
> 
> Fresh out of the box from Sands Point
> MSH is Pearl. Love this color!!!
> *please excuse the creases, it's literally right out of the box!*


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is a lovely clutch. One of the first pieces I fell in love with from the Foulonne line. Let us know if it comes home with you. [emoji6]



Didn't have a chance to check it out. Opted for a leisurely lunch instead


----------



## Annelb2003

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful print. Really a special piece!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Cocchino bag! Looks well made with the right amount of detail.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple yet elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty photo! Love your bag!




Thank you!xx


----------



## Selphy

Mineee &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## lauren!

I really want to buy pearl/black/nickel combination custom le pliage... but I am having a hard time justifying it because I do not need another... What do you all use your bags for?! I already have a work and gym bag... Help! LOL


----------



## Amazona

lauren! said:


> I really want to buy pearl/black/nickel combination custom le pliage... but I am having a hard time justifying it because I do not need another... What do you all use your bags for?! I already have a work and gym bag... Help! LOL



Things I use my Pliages for:
Work
Shopping (as a lightweight, roomy bag to shove all the shopping into)
Shopping (folded in another bag, in case I need an extra bag)
Shopping (to lug heavy loads of groceries)
Lunch dates, running errands
Travel, to carry my stuff and/or folded in my luggage if I happen to need an extra bag
To protect my more expensive leather bags
To lug my birds' stuff when I travel with them
For sports gear
In fact, it's difficult for me to think of a place/situation that hasn't involved at least one LP. My Cuir has even been with me on a hike up a fjell.

I really really REALLY want a size 4 LH custom but since I got another bag for my bday, I'm still on the brink about getting LP #8....


----------



## bakeacookie

Newest addition!!



I was on the fence for a good 15 minutes literally picking it up and putting it down until DBFs mom just bought it for me haha.


----------



## HesitantShopper

bakeacookie said:


> Newest addition!!
> View attachment 3326939
> 
> 
> I was on the fence for a good 15 minutes literally picking it up and putting it down until DBFs mom just bought it for me haha.



LOL that is so pretty! perfect for summer.


----------



## bakeacookie

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL that is so pretty! perfect for summer.



Thanks! Definitely have the perfect summer outfits for it to go with too!


----------



## CaraO0

bakeacookie said:


> Newest addition!!
> View attachment 3326939
> 
> 
> I was on the fence for a good 15 minutes literally picking it up and putting it down until DBFs mom just bought it for me haha.



That's gorgeous! Congrats on the new bag


----------



## tinkerella

bakeacookie said:


> I was on the fence for a good 15 minutes literally picking it up and putting it down until DBFs mom just bought it for me haha.




Pretty! Love the print. Do post a modeling shot when you bring it out [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Newest addition!!.



Wonderful find! I did the same with the Splash tote but the difference is it did not come home with me. [emoji18]


----------



## mermaid.braid

I went to Paris for a few days and I definitely had to get some things from LC:




I was going to get a small Cuir in Girl but I changed my mind and got this Longchamp 2.0 small bucket bag instead.




I still really love the color Girl but I'm afraid it would be too difficult to maintain in a bigger handbag size so I opted for some SLGs. This is the Honoré 404 coin purse.




And the LPC keychain in Girl/Cyclamen.


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> I went to Paris for a few days and I definitely had to get some things from LC:
> 
> View attachment 3328692
> 
> 
> I was going to get a small Cuir in Girl but I changed my mind and got this Longchamp 2.0 small bucket bag instead.
> 
> View attachment 3328693
> 
> 
> I still really love the color Girl but I'm afraid it would be too difficult to maintain in a bigger handbag size so I opted for some SLGs. This is the Honoré 404 coin purse.
> 
> View attachment 3328694
> 
> 
> And the LPC keychain in Girl/Cyclamen.



Gorgeous haul! Congrats. I like this updated bucket bag and how the drawstrings have those tabs vs the knots that I have. I still like mine of course but one of the ends have a little white material poking through. This looks more...finished? I also like the orange color in this style. Very nice! And cute SLGs.


----------



## EGBDF

mermaid.braid said:


> I went to Paris for a few days and I definitely had to get some things from LC:
> 
> View attachment 3328692
> 
> 
> I was going to get a small Cuir in Girl but I changed my mind and got this Longchamp 2.0 small bucket bag instead.
> 
> View attachment 3328693
> 
> 
> 
> I still really love the color Girl but I'm afraid it would be too difficult to maintain in a bigger handbag size so I opted for some SLGs. This is the Honoré 404 coin purse.
> 
> View attachment 3328694
> 
> 
> And the LPC keychain in Girl/Cyclamen.



Great additions!



pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous haul! Congrats. I like this updated bucket bag and how the drawstrings have those tabs vs the knots that I have. I still like mine of course but one of the ends have a little white material poking through. This looks more...finished? I also like the orange color in this style. Very nice! And cute SLGs.



I was just examining my Penelopes a few days ago and the ends of the pulls are unfinished-I thought it was a weird lack of finishing detail. I can see the white material on the sandy one.


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> I was just examining my Penelopes a few days ago and the ends of the pulls are unfinished-I thought it was a weird lack of finishing detail. I can see the white material on the sandy one.



O Interesting, I thought this was only the case for the bucket bag. Maybe they will update Penelope's design too and then the older styles will go on sale... hehe just doing some wishful thinking. 

I snipped a little bit on the white end so it is sticking out so much because whenever I look at it my eyes zoom to that part. Very weird indeed.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

mermaid.braid said:


> I went to Paris for a few days and I definitely had to get some things from LC:
> 
> View attachment 3328692
> 
> 
> I was going to get a small Cuir in Girl but I changed my mind and got this Longchamp 2.0 small bucket bag instead.
> 
> View attachment 3328693
> 
> 
> I still really love the color Girl but I'm afraid it would be too difficult to maintain in a bigger handbag size so I opted for some SLGs. This is the Honoré 404 coin purse.
> 
> View attachment 3328694
> 
> 
> And the LPC keychain in Girl/Cyclamen.



Beautiful items! The leather on the bucket bag looks really nice. Hope you enjoyed Paris.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pbnjam said:


> I still like mine of course but one of the ends have a little white material poking through.





EGBDF said:


> I was just examining my Penelopes a few days ago and the ends of the pulls are unfinished-I thought it was a weird lack of finishing detail. I can see the white material on the sandy one.



My new black Cocchino bag also has a tiny unfinished area along the piping trim where I can see a spec of the white foundation poking out. Wish it wasn't there of course. Personally I still think that LC leather bags are well made and a good value given their relatively lower pricepoint when compared to premium designers I've owned.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> My new black Cocchino bag also has a tiny unfinished area along the piping trim where I can see a spec of the white foundation poking out. Wish it wasn't there of course. Personally I still think that LC leather bags are well made and a good value given their relatively lower pricepoint when compared to premium designers I've owned.



I am more concerned that the stitching might come undone because there is just a little unfinished thread hanging at the end of the pulls. It's really not noticeable otherwise so I'll just keep an eye on it. And I agree, overall I love the design and quality of my LCs at a decent price!


----------



## Murphy47

EGBDF said:


> I am more concerned that the stitching might come undone because there is just a little unfinished thread hanging at the end of the pulls. It's really not noticeable otherwise so I'll just keep an eye on it. And I agree, overall I love the design and quality of my LCs at a decent price!




If the strap is open,use a pair of tweezers or seam ripper to stuff it back up in. 
With dangling threads,use tweezers, pull taut and snip with sharp nail scissors. 
Best of luck.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> I went to Paris for a few days and I definitely had to get some things from LC:
> 
> View attachment 3328692
> 
> 
> I was going to get a small Cuir in Girl but I changed my mind and got this Longchamp 2.0 small bucket bag instead.
> 
> View attachment 3328693
> 
> 
> I still really love the color Girl but I'm afraid it would be too difficult to maintain in a bigger handbag size so I opted for some SLGs. This is the Honoré 404 coin purse.
> 
> View attachment 3328694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the LPC keychain in Girl/Cyclamen.



Oh what lovely pieces!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous haul! Congrats. I like this updated bucket bag and how the drawstrings have those tabs vs the knots that I have. I still like mine of course but one of the ends have a little white material poking through. This looks more...finished? I also like the orange color in this style. Very nice! And cute SLGs.



I've used it already and it's great! I can see myself reaching for it a lot since I don't have to worry about color transfer with dark jeans. Thanks 



EGBDF said:


> Great additions!


Thank you! All of them are firsts in my collection in some way.



Cosmopolitan said:


> Beautiful items! The leather on the bucket bag looks really nice. Hope you enjoyed Paris.


Thanks! This is my first black leather bag from LC and I really like it in this line. It's smooth and soft but holds its shape well. Paris is one of my favorite cities; I always enjoy going back 



HesitantShopper said:


> Oh what lovely pieces!


Thank you


----------



## SmokieDragon

mermaid.braid said:


> This is the Honoré 404 coin purse.



Your picture has inspired me to start using my Powder Honore coin purse! Thanks!


----------



## bakeacookie

My two newest additions came in!


Along with two Nordstrom Rack finds


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> My two newest additions came in!
> View attachment 3332621
> 
> Along with two Nordstrom Rack finds
> View attachment 3332623



Wow, great additions. The colors are so pretty and all are special bags. You must have a nice collection! I always find it easier to justify those pliages because for some reason in my mind 'flat' bags don't count


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> Wow, great additions. The colors are so pretty and all are special bags. You must have a nice collection! I always find it easier to justify those pliages because for some reason in my mind 'flat' bags don't count




Thanks! 

I justify it as "10 Longchamps are cheaper than most LV bags!" Affordable thrill that doesn't take much space.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Longchamp 2.0



Yay! You got the bucket bag. Love the rest of your haul too. I am positive you had a good time in Paris.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> My two newest additions came in!
> Along with two Nordstrom Rack finds



Hooray on the LEs! Oh goodness, you always score the best things at NR. Way to go![emoji5]


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hooray on the LEs! Oh goodness, you always score the best things at NR. Way to go![emoji5]




I am making a strong effort to avoid the rack! 

I have friends traveling to London and Japan so they've promised to bring me more LEs! Gotta save some space for those.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> I am making a strong effort to avoid the rack!
> 
> I have friends traveling to London and Japan so they've promised to bring me more LEs! Gotta save some space for those.


Don't avoid the rack. I think the cost savings is worth it. I can't wait for you to get the Big Ben LP (I love Big Ben). Do you intend to get Navy or Pearl, if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Don't avoid the rack. I think the cost savings is worth it. I can't wait for you to get the Big Ben LP (I love Big Ben). Do you intend to get Navy or Pearl, if you do not mind me asking?




Hoping for Navy! It all depends on what my friends find. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Hoping for Navy! It all depends on what my friends find. [emoji4]


Good luck! I hope they find what you want.


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Good luck! I hope they find what you want.




Thanks!


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> My two newest additions came in!
> View attachment 3332621
> 
> Along with two Nordstrom Rack finds
> View attachment 3332623




Wow beautiful finds! All very special designs. [emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

pbnjam said:


> Wow beautiful finds! All very special designs. [emoji7]




Thanks! 

I'm kinda curious to where these old stock Longchamps came from for the rack, but not complaining. I've gotten 3 of the special bags I've missed on from them.


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> My two newest additions came in!
> View attachment 3332621
> 
> Along with two Nordstrom Rack finds
> View attachment 3332623


Congrats!!!  Love them all, especially the Eiffel.  I just purchased the LLH Eiffel in Navy today, can't wait to get it....!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> Hoping for Navy! It all depends on what my friends find. [emoji4]


Hoping to get the Navy too!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mermaid.braid said:


> I went to Paris for a few days and I definitely had to get some things from LC:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to get a small Cuir in Girl but I changed my mind and got this Longchamp 2.0 small bucket bag instead.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still really love the color Girl but I'm afraid it would be too difficult to maintain in a bigger handbag size so I opted for some SLGs. This is the Honoré 404 coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the LPC keychain in Girl/Cyclamen.




All gorgeous! 



bakeacookie said:


> My two newest additions came in!
> View attachment 3332621
> 
> Along with two Nordstrom Rack finds
> View attachment 3332623




Love, love, love!


----------



## sunshinesash

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful print. Really a special piece!


Thank you so much, I whole-heartedly agree! Have been loving using her lately


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! You got the bucket bag. Love the rest of your haul too. I am positive you had a good time in Paris.



Yes! You were right, the small is the perfect size for me. The large, deep pockets are great. I was so relieved to see the strap wasn't too long for me. I definitely had a good time; I was able to hit a lot of my favorite spots there 



SmokieDragon said:


> Your picture has inspired me to start using my Powder Honore coin purse! Thanks!



Yay! I'm looking forward to using this too. I adore my Foulonné card cases but sometimes I need something that can hold coins too.



LuvAllBags said:


> All gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## mermaid.braid

bakeacookie said:


> My two newest additions came in!
> View attachment 3332621
> 
> Along with two Nordstrom Rack finds
> View attachment 3332623



Great additions! The flower prints are perfect for the season, and all the city specific LPs are so pretty.


----------



## bakeacookie

mermaid.braid said:


> Great additions! The flower prints are perfect for the season, and all the city specific LPs are so pretty.



Thank you! The hardest part is choosing which to wear now. 



LuvAllBags said:


> All gorgeous!
> 
> Love, love, love!



Thank you!



cheidel said:


> Congrats!!!  Love them all, especially the Eiffel.  I just purchased the LLH Eiffel in Navy today, can't wait to get it....!!!  Enjoy!


Thank you! Can't wait to see your Eiffel in Navy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Yes! You were right, the small is the perfect size for me!



Splendid! I am glad it is working out very well for you. Glad you had a good time! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## godivalacroix

Hello guys i'm new here. Love to see this thread &#128512;


----------



## HesitantShopper

bakeacookie said:


> My two newest additions came in!
> View attachment 3332621
> 
> Along with two Nordstrom Rack finds
> View attachment 3332623



Those are all so lovely! jealous on the flowers..i want one like that lol.


----------



## cheidel

Ms Navy Eiffel arrived today with an Eiffel Keychain Charm! Lovely in navy!! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Ms Navy Eiffel arrived today with an Eiffel Keychain Charm



Love it! It looks spectacular in the sun!


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> Ms Navy Eiffel arrived today with an Eiffel Keychain Charm! Lovely in navy!! [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334484
> View attachment 3334485
> View attachment 3334486





Love it!  I want one! [emoji6]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

cheidel said:


> Ms Navy Eiffel arrived today with an Eiffel Keychain Charm! Lovely in navy!! [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334484
> View attachment 3334485
> View attachment 3334486




Congrats Cheidel she's lovely!!! I'm still dying for one!!! [emoji6]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love it! It looks spectacular in the sun!


Thank you.  It is really beautiful in navy.  So glad I was able to get it in the U.S. &#128522;

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> Love it!  I want one! [emoji6]


Thank you! I like it much better than the Eiffel I got in the Azure color last year.  

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cheidel

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Congrats Cheidel she's lovely!!! I'm still dying for one!!! [emoji6]


Thank you, got it from a very trusted LC seller on eBay.  She is the only one on eBay I will buy LC from. 

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Ms Navy Eiffel arrived today with an Eiffel Keychain Charm! Lovely in navy!! [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334484
> View attachment 3334485
> View attachment 3334486



Hello Cheidel! What a nice find. Navy is my favorite.


----------



## bakeacookie

HesitantShopper said:


> Those are all so lovely! jealous on the flowers..i want one like that lol.



The floral ones are from Nordstrom Rack!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Ms Navy Eiffel arrived today with an Eiffel Keychain Charm! Lovely in navy!! [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334484
> View attachment 3334485
> View attachment 3334486



That is one great combo!


----------



## cheidel

Thank you!  &#128522;

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## shermaine57

cheidel said:


> Ms Navy Eiffel arrived today with an Eiffel Keychain Charm! Lovely in navy!! [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334484
> View attachment 3334485
> View attachment 3334486




A lovely combo[emoji7]


----------



## neofight




----------



## neofight




----------



## cheidel

Thank you!

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Hello Cheidel! What a nice find. Navy is my favorite.


Thank you!! I love it!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Longchamps this week


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My Longchamps this week
> 
> View attachment 3336409




this is a good week! i'll try to take a pic of the black 2547 i used this week.BRB.


----------



## seton

vintage fou 2547 with gold hardware


I was unexpectedly in soho flagship. took these pix.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

seton said:


> vintage fou 2547 with gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unexpectedly in soho flagship. took these pix.




I love the pliage heritage line so much *swoon* 
Thx for the great pix seton!


----------



## hitt

seton said:


> vintage fou 2547 with gold hardware
> 
> 
> I was unexpectedly in soho flagship. took these pix.


THAT VTG FOU THOUGH. Wow. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> vintage fou 2547 with gold hardware
> 
> 
> I was unexpectedly in soho flagship. took these pix.



Thanks so much for all the wonderful pictures! Never expected to see a leather 2547!

Love how everything just looks so well organised in the boutique!!!


----------



## vesperholly

bakeacookie said:


> My two newest additions came in!
> View attachment 3332621
> 
> Along with two Nordstrom Rack finds
> View attachment 3332623



OMG STOP. You snagged an Orchideal at NR?! Was this recently?! SO jealous!


----------



## bakeacookie

vesperholly said:


> OMG STOP. You snagged an Orchideal at NR?! Was this recently?! SO jealous!




Yes! Got it a week ago ish. 
I'm actually thinking of returning it though. I like the smaller size totes right now.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

cheidel said:


> Thank you, got it from a very trusted LC seller on eBay.  She is the only one on eBay I will buy LC from.
> 
> Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app




Would you share the sellers name? I have seen several but not sure if they are authentic. Thanks in advance.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Longchamps this week



Always a good week with LC. Love that Quadri leather. 



seton said:


> vintage fou 2547 with gold hardware.



That vintage Fou looks so lux with gold hw.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

With my custom size two in Fig and Bilberry. My matching bangle proved my obsession with purple.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Always a good week with LC. Love that Quadri leather.



Thanks so much! I thought the Quadri Handbag leather is soft until my Quadri Hobo from WSB arrived. That is super soft!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> With my custom size two in Fig and Bilberry. My matching bangle proved my obsession with purple.



Namaste is looking good!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> With my custom size two in Fig and Bilberry. My matching bangle proved my obsession with purple.




Pretty bangle and LP! [emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> With my custom size two in Fig and Bilberry. My matching bangle proved my obsession with purple.



That's a really nice color combo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I thought the Quadri Handbag leather is soft until my Quadri Hobo from WSB arrived. That is super soft!


Congrats on the hobo! I personally like that bag a lot and almost carted it out. Navy? 


SmokieDragon said:


> Namaste is looking good!





pbnjam said:


> Pretty bangle and LP! [emoji7]





HesitantShopper said:


> That's a really nice color combo!


Thank you ladies for the 'Namaste'  love. I love the color combi very much too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My travel buddies for a 3D2N trip. The bilberry backpack goes into the 2724 whilst the latter is my carry on. The mini Cuir Crossbody is critical for my essentials.


----------



## neofight

frenziedhandbag said:


> My travel buddies for a 3D2N trip. The bilberry backpack goes into the 2724 whilst the latter is my carry on. The mini Cuir Crossbody is critical for my essentials.




I love your mini cuir!!!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> My travel buddies for a 3D2N trip. The bilberry backpack goes into the 2724 whilst the latter is my carry on. The mini Cuir Crossbody is critical for my essentials.



wow, look at you, all LC'd. And your bracelet is adorable. Happy travels!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

neofight said:


> I love your mini cuir!!!


Thank you! I love it too! 


seton said:


> wow, look at you, all LC'd. And your bracelet is adorable. Happy travels!


Thank you! I feel lost without my LCs. They 'complete' my travels. [emoji1]


----------



## crappie

SmokieDragon said:


> My Longchamps this week
> 
> View attachment 3336409


quadri looks great!


----------



## SmokieDragon

crappie said:


> quadri looks great!



Thanks so much!


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> With my custom size two in Fig and Bilberry. My matching bangle proved my obsession with purple.




Beautiful - love the purple!


----------



## bakeacookie

Eiffle tower with my dog charm


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3340514
> 
> Eiffle tower with my dog charm



Oooh, that's adorable! Where did you get it?


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> Oooh, that's adorable! Where did you get it?



leatherprince on etsy.


----------



## Jenniedel

frenziedhandbag said:


> With my custom size two in Fig and Bilberry. My matching bangle proved my obsession with purple.



Beautiful combo. Love your bangle too!



frenziedhandbag said:


> My travel buddies for a 3D2N trip. The bilberry backpack goes into the 2724 whilst the latter is my carry on. The mini Cuir Crossbody is critical for my essentials.



Wow, travel set goal! I usually have a spare LP when I travel. Now I'm thinking of a backpack... [emoji16]



bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3340514
> 
> Eiffle tower with my dog charm



So cute! I love dogs & I'm a dog parent so I'm envious. [emoji23]


----------



## beesaunt

My growing collection. Relatively new to LC - love the simple lines and endless combos of materials/colors/patterns...


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> leatherprince on etsy.



Thanks...I see a great gift for someone I know!



beesaunt said:


> My growing collection. Relatively new to LC - love the simple lines and endless combos of materials/colors/patterns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342617
> View attachment 3342618
> View attachment 3342619



Lovely collection..it really is hard to stop with one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

beesaunt said:


> My growing collection. Relatively new to LC - love the simple lines and endless combos of materials/colors/patterns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342617
> View attachment 3342618
> View attachment 3342619




Lovely collection! We are bag twins on Orchideal.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My LC SLGs today


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> My LC SLGs today
> 
> View attachment 3342938



Nice goodies!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful - love the purple!


Thank you! I'm obsessed with purples. 



bakeacookie said:


> Eiffle tower with my dog charm



Adorable charm on a gorgeous bag! 



Jenniedel said:


> Beautiful combo. Love your bangle too!
> 
> Now I'm thinking of a backpack...



Thank you! You need a backpack. I highly second one. I used this on this trip for hiking. As small as it looks,  I had all these inside and still had space left:
*2 umbrellas
*parka
*600ml water bottle
*snacks 
*wallet
*tissues



beesaunt said:


> My growing collection. Relatively new to LC



Wonderful collection. It is hard to stop at one. 



SmokieDragon said:


> My LC SLGs today



Fabulous!


----------



## sunshinesash

SmokieDragon said:


> My LC SLGs today


Swoon! Your collection is fab and looks very practical, as well. The main reason I love Longchamp is for its practicality and simplicity- can't go wrong. 

I'm so excited for my Longchamp cuir keycase to arrive!!! Excited to add an SLG to my collection


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Nice goodies!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Fabulous!





sunshinesash said:


> Swoon! Your collection is fab and looks  very practical, as well. The main reason I love Longchamp is for its  practicality and simplicity- can't go wrong.
> 
> I'm so excited for my Longchamp cuir keycase to arrive!!! Excited to add an SLG to my collection



Thanks so much for the SLGs love, ladies!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My LC SLGs today
> 
> View attachment 3342938



So gorgeous. You know paprika is my favorite.


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## MahoganyQT

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3343921
> View attachment 3343923




Pretty! What color is this?


----------



## pbnjam

beesaunt said:


> My growing collection. Relatively new to LC - love the simple lines and endless combos of materials/colors/patterns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342617
> View attachment 3342618
> View attachment 3342619


So true. Same style but I keep coming back for more. Nice collection!


SmokieDragon said:


> My LC SLGs today
> 
> View attachment 3342938


Gorgeous SLGs! All so practical and well made pieces.


HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3343921
> View attachment 3343923


Cute bag and charm! I like those KS rings that are big enough to attach to the strap.


----------



## HampsteadLV

pbnjam said:


> So true. Same style but I keep coming back for more. Nice collection!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous SLGs! All so practical and well made pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute bag and charm! I like those KS rings that are big enough to attach to the strap.




Thank you! I've been wanting a LC basic bag for so long, but could never decide a color [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] So I finally decided to get the one I thought was prettier and no worries about marching clothes at the time..

Love the red, [emoji7]


----------



## sunshinesash

frenziedhandbag said:


> My travel buddies for a 3D2N trip. The bilberry backpack goes into the 2724 whilst the latter is my carry on. The mini Cuir Crossbody is critical for my essentials.


I LOVE your crossbody cuir!!! I am really considering getting this, but I am worried it will be too small! Could you let me know what you can carry in it besides a phone and wallet [the essentials!]?

PS Happy travels to you! Something about Longchamp just screams 'bon voyage!'


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> So gorgeous. You know paprika is my favorite.





pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous SLGs! All so practical and well made pieces.



Thanks so much! Except for the Honore coin pouch, the others are my staples


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HampsteadLV said:


> .



My favorite cutie pie of LC. Love yours! 



sunshinesash said:


> Could you let me know what you can carry in it besides a phone and wallet [the essentials!]?
> 
> Something about Longchamp just screams 'bon voyage!'



I absolutely agree about LC and travels. Somehow,  it is my staple... for anything and everything. I highly recommend the mini Cuir Crossbody. Sharing the link of what I had in it. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/whats-inside-your-longchamp-bags-show-us-please-859041.html

It really is roomy though it looks small. In addition to what goes in as per the link, I sometimes include a mini umbrella,  a lip balm,  lip stick, tissues, wet wipes too. Hope this helps.  

With the black mini Cuir Crossbody. Homeward bound.


----------



## Luv Classics

Warning- long post! 

I have always loved the colors of LP totes, but I have sloping shoulders so I am stuck with hand-held or crossbody.. I have been eyeing the LP hobo for an upcoming international trip and decided on this bag.. I was too leery taking my new Hermes Evelyne. I really wanted a pop of color like the Cyclamen but our excursions would guarantee it getting dirty.. So it was down to the Bilberry or Gun... I went with the Gun.. It is comfortable/easy to wear for travel... It's not a looker, probably why I couldn't find any pictures on this forum, but adorned with bright scarf or other, it looks great!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> My favorite cutie pie of LC. Love yours!
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree about LC and travels. Somehow,  it is my staple... for anything and everything. I highly recommend the mini Cuir Crossbody. Sharing the link of what I had in it.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/whats-inside-your-longchamp-bags-show-us-please-859041.html
> 
> It really is roomy though it looks small. In addition to what goes in as per the link, I sometimes include a mini umbrella,  a lip balm,  lip stick, tissues, wet wipes too. Hope this helps.
> 
> With the black mini Cuir Crossbody. Homeward bound.



Love this bag! I'm surprised that you can fit a mini umbrella. I need a mini umbrella too. It was raining today and I had a small umbrella that I carried by hand since it didn't fit. Maybe this mini is slightly roomier than a mini mac? I think it's comparable in size.


----------



## pbnjam

Luv Classics said:


> Warning- long post!
> 
> I have always loved the colors of LP totes, but I have sloping shoulders so I am stuck with hand-held or crossbody.. I have been eyeing the LP hobo for an upcoming international trip and decided on this bag.. I was too leery taking my new Hermes Evelyne. I really wanted a pop of color like the Cyclamen but our excursions would guarantee it getting dirty.. So it was down to the Bilberry or Gun... I went with the Gun.. It is comfortable/easy to wear for travel... It's not a looker, probably why I couldn't find any pictures on this forum, but adorned with bright scarf or other, it looks great!



I have the same problem as you with the sloping shoulders. I have this bag in fig. Smart that you went with gunmetal. My fig is showing some dirty spots that I have been a bit lazy to clean. 

This is an old post of my fig LP hobo. http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28692194&postcount=791 You might be able to find more posts of this bag. Just have to dig a little.


----------



## Luv Classics

pbnjam said:


> I have the same problem as you with the sloping shoulders. I have this bag in fig. Smart that you went with gunmetal. My fig is showing some dirty spots that I have been a bit lazy to clean.
> 
> This is an old post of my fig LP hobo. http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28692194&postcount=791 You might be able to find more posts of this bag. Just have to dig a little.



Your fig is gorgeous!! Oh and I searched but I got tired after the first hour! Lol... It's growing on me, these days, comfort is a priority.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swdl

frenziedhandbag said:


> My favorite cutie pie of LC. Love yours!
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree about LC and travels. Somehow,  it is my staple... for anything and everything. I highly recommend the mini Cuir Crossbody. Sharing the link of what I had in it.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/whats-inside-your-longchamp-bags-show-us-please-859041.html
> 
> It really is roomy though it looks small. In addition to what goes in as per the link, I sometimes include a mini umbrella,  a lip balm,  lip stick, tissues, wet wipes too. Hope this helps.
> 
> With the black mini Cuir Crossbody. Homeward bound.


----------



## HesitantShopper

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3340514
> 
> Eiffle tower with my dog charm


Adorable charm, bag isn't bad either lol



beesaunt said:


> My growing collection. Relatively new to LC - love the simple lines and endless combos of materials/colors/patterns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342617
> View attachment 3342618
> View attachment 3342619



What a great collection!



SmokieDragon said:


> My LC SLGs today
> 
> View attachment 3342938



Very nice~



HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3343921
> View attachment 3343923



so cute, lovely fob!


----------



## SmokieDragon

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice~



Thanks so much!


----------



## sunshinesash

frenziedhandbag said:


> I absolutely agree about LC and travels. Somehow,  it is my staple... for anything and everything. I highly recommend the mini Cuir Crossbody. Sharing the link of what I had in it.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/whats-inside-your-longchamp-bags-show-us-please-859041.html
> 
> It really is roomy though it looks small. In addition to what goes in as per the link, I sometimes include a mini umbrella,  a lip balm,  lip stick, tissues, wet wipes too. Hope this helps.  ]


Thanks for the informative response! Great to know that though she be but little, she is fierce!  

I definitely want to try on the crossbody next time I'm in the store! And I agree, Longchamp is my daily staple!


----------



## sunshinesash

My New Longchamp Cuir Keycase in natural....IN LOVE   

I like that the inside has two compartments, as opposed to just one, and that it is the perfect size to fit comfortably into the interior pouch of my Longchamp totes. Shipping was really fast, too, so that was a nice bonus!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Luv Classics said:


> Warning- long post!
> 
> I have always loved the colors of LP totes, but I have sloping shoulders so I am stuck with hand-held or crossbody.. I have been eyeing the LP hobo for an upcoming international trip and decided on this bag.. I was too leery taking my new Hermes Evelyne. I really wanted a pop of color like the Cyclamen but our excursions would guarantee it getting dirty.. So it was down to the Bilberry or Gun... I went with the Gun.. It is comfortable/easy to wear for travel... It's not a looker, probably why I couldn't find any pictures on this forum, but adorned with bright scarf or other, it looks great!



Nice choice! i have seen these at the LC boutique. They are a nice bag, very practical one for traveling.


----------



## HampsteadLV

HesitantShopper said:


> Adorable charm, bag isn't bad either lol
> 
> 
> 
> What a great collection!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice~
> 
> 
> 
> so cute, lovely fob!




Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

sunshinesash said:


> My New Longchamp Cuir Keycase in natural....IN LOVE
> 
> I like that the inside has two compartments, as opposed to just one, and that it is the perfect size to fit comfortably into the interior pouch of my Longchamp totes. Shipping was really fast, too, so that was a nice bonus!



Looks very nice!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sunshinesash said:


> And I agree, Longchamp is my daily staple!



Glad that LC is working very well for you too. I agree it's a fierce bag. &#128518;



sunshinesash said:


> My New Longchamp Cuir Keycase in natural....IN LOVE



I love the Natural. I have this same keycase but in Foulonne leather. It is one of my favorite piece. So handy and yet so durable.


----------



## Luv Classics

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice choice! i have seen these at the LC boutique. They are a nice bag, very practical one for traveling.



Thanks! I used it for the first time today for work to test it out, and no doubt this will be perfect for travel.. It is SO comfortable on the shoulder!!! I am definitely going back for the brighter colors for daily use and use this color for travel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Luv Classics said:


> Thanks! I used it for the first time today for work to test it out, and no doubt this will be perfect for travel.. It is SO comfortable on the shoulder!!! I am definitely going back for the brighter colors for daily use and use this color for travel.


So pretty with the scarf! I used to own this bag in Duck Blue and love it very much too,  as a daily bag and for travel.


----------



## SmokieDragon

sunshinesash said:


> My New Longchamp Cuir Keycase in natural....IN LOVE
> 
> I like that the inside has two compartments, as opposed to just one, and that it is the perfect size to fit comfortably into the interior pouch of my Longchamp totes. Shipping was really fast, too, so that was a nice bonus!



This just looks so luxe! Wish I could think of how to use it daily so that I can get one, haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here's my LPC compact wallet. I managed to get an older version which has 6 card slots and is 9 x 15 cm (I think the newer version has 3 card slots and is 10 x 16 cm). I have put 2 cards in each card slot haha. Coins go into the squarish sided compartment and my bank notes and loyalty cards are in another compartment.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my LPC compact wallet. I managed to get an older version which has 6 card slots and is 9 x 15 cm (I think the newer version has 3 card slots and is 10 x 16 cm). I have put 2 cards in each card slot haha. Coins go into the squarish sided compartment and my bank notes and loyalty cards are in another compartment.
> 
> View attachment 3346174
> View attachment 3346175





Wallet sisters! My lemon is 2 yrs old and not too dirty. I've been enjoyin it so much that I got a Sultan version. I organize similiarly except that I put the bills in the front compartment. I like the option of the extra 3 card slot but I dont use it. And they did away with the leather on the zipper pull too.


----------



## sunshinesash

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks very nice!


Thank you, I am so happy with it 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Glad that LC is working very well for you too. I agree it's a fierce bag. &#128518;
> I love the Natural. I have this same keycase but in Foulonne leather. It is one of my favorite piece. So handy and yet so durable.


Agreed! I love the foulonne leather, especially the way it feels in my hands and the pebbled leather is just TDF, but I'm a sucker for the cuir aesthetic! Definitetly agree with you about the handiness...as for the durability, I will have to see how the leather holds up with wear & tear. I am a bit nervous about scratches on the smooth leather, but I guess I'll find out whether that fear is legit or not over time 


SmokieDragon said:


> This just looks so luxe! Wish I could think of how to use it daily so that I can get one, haha


Thanks, that is such a nice compliment to read. I always carry my housekeys and my tinted lipbalm in a keycase, but I was due for an upgrade, and this keycase is perfect to fit those two things, plus more, because of the expandable leather side-panel. I'd easily be able to fit a few cards in here and run out the door for quick errands if need be.


----------



## sunshinesash

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my LPC compact wallet. I managed to get an older version which has 6 card slots and is 9 x 15 cm (I think the newer version has 3 card slots and is 10 x 16 cm). I have put 2 cards in each card slot haha. Coins go into the squarish sided compartment and my bank notes and loyalty cards are in another compartment.


What a gorg shade of blue...love your personalized organization! I always think if you want to get a little insight into a person, ask them how they have organized their wallet...each and every individual has a very unique system that works perfectly for them!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sunshinesash said:


> as for the durability, I will have to see how the leather holds up with wear & tear. I am a bit nervous about scratches on the smooth leather, but I guess I'll find out whether that fear is legit or not over time



It should wear very well, looking at the mini Cuir crossbody and the other Cuirs as well. No doubt this will be handled most of the time and inside a bag but I guess if there are no sharp things within, it should still look very good with use.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Love this bag! I'm surprised that you can fit a mini umbrella. I need a mini umbrella too. It was raining today and I had a small umbrella that I carried by hand since it didn't fit. Maybe this mini is slightly roomier than a mini mac? I think it's comparable in size.



My mini umbrella is really mini. Been abused by me and I am looking for a replacement but to no avail. I shall just keep using it till it falls apart. I had a RM mini 5 zip once and can't fit much into it. The chains also made it heavier too. The mini mac is slightly more roomy than the mini 5 zip though. I recall you have a RM mini mac with holographic gunmetal chains.... if my memory did not fail me.


----------



## xtylish

My first longchamp is the small brown cosmetic pouch?

I bought the small black longchamp bag for my mum.

now i am trying to decide to buy my first longchamp bag for myself.

any recommendation for my first longchamp bag? i would love to hear suggestions from you guys


----------



## sunshinesash

frenziedhandbag said:


> It should wear very well, looking at the mini Cuir crossbody and the other Cuirs as well. No doubt this will be handled most of the time and inside a bag but I guess if there are no sharp things within, it should still look very good with use.


Thanks for the reassurance, based on your experience! The leather seems quite sturdy, and not 'delicate', so to speak...I once had an RM MAM with gorg olive leather, but Lordy, did she scratch easily! Had to go ---> 
Anyway, the keycase won't be near any sharp things, so the future bodes well for this little puppy 


frenziedhandbag said:


> My mini umbrella is really mini. Been abused by me and I am looking for a replacement but to no avail. I shall just keep using it till it falls apart. I had a RM mini 5 zip once and can't fit much into it. The chains also made it heavier too.


I agree on the mini 5-zip...I've had one for at least a year now, and have only used it 3x max. It is really cute, but probably too 'mini' for my lifestyle. I keep it because it's a good travel crossbody to fit a passport or small papers in. 


xtylish said:


> now i am trying to decide to buy my first longchamp bag for myself.
> 
> any recommendation for my first longchamp bag? i would love to hear suggestions from you guys


Cute! 
What are you looking for in terms of color and style? Your options are endless! Long handles or short? Medium sized bag or the large size? My preference is long handles, large size, but that's solely based on what fits best in my lifestyle...if I wanted more of a handbag look, I'd highly recommend the medium size. 

In terms of color- Longchamp makes a stunning multitude of colors, and you can find every shade under the sun, really...but I'm a neutral girl, so I stick to that range. 
Gunmetal and khaki are my top 2 favorites. Bilberry [a deep purple] is also quite gorgeous and very popular, and navy is really popular, too.  
The lighter colors are also stunning, especially the classic beige and praline [a mauve taupe], but something to keep in mind about lighter colors is that they do stain and show marks quite easily. It's not hard to get most out, but I have a permanent black mascara mark on my beige longchamp...which is an unfortunate downside of lighter colored bags- higher maintenance. 
Although in the scheme of things, Longchamp is about the lowest maintenance bag you can purchase, so I wouldn't put too much emphasize on the minimal downsides. 

Happy shopping!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Wallet sisters! My lemon is 2 yrs old and not too dirty. I've been enjoyin it so much that I got a Sultan version. I organize similiarly except that I put the bills in the front compartment. I like the option of the extra 3 card slot but I dont use it. And they did away with the leather on the zipper pull too.



Yay for being wallet sisters! Is your lemon wallet really 2 years old? I thought lemon was an SS15 colour. Anyway, it still looks gorgeous! Didn't realise that they have now done away with the zipper pull on the LPC compact wallet - surprising. As for the Au Sultan wallet, we are wallet cousins on that one cos I have a long one with 2/3rd zip and in poppy! 




sunshinesash said:


> What a gorg shade of blue...love your  personalized organization! I always think if you want to get a little  insight into a person, ask them how they have organized their  wallet...each and every individual has a very unique system that works  perfectly for them!



Thanks so much! My first LC leather bag was the LPC in Blue so it is nice to get a wallet to match it too


----------



## cheidel

sunshinesash said:


> My New Longchamp Cuir Keycase in natural....IN LOVE
> 
> I like that the inside has two compartments, as opposed to just one, and that it is the perfect size to fit comfortably into the interior pouch of my Longchamp totes. Shipping was really fast, too, so that was a nice bonus!


Congrats!!!  I have the same key case in Cyclamen, twinsies!!!


----------



## cheidel

My LC LP navy collection!!!!    Obviously navy is my favorite color LC LP!!!  

2724 - Navy (my work tote)
1899 - Navy
2724 - New Navy w/monogram (my fav)
1899 - Navy LE Eiffel


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> My LC LP navy collection!!!!    Obviously navy is my favorite color LC LP!!!
> 
> 2724 - Navy (my work tote)
> 1899 - Navy
> 2724 - New Navy w/monogram (my fav)
> 1899 - Navy LE Eiffel



Navy is my favorite and what a great collection you have!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Navy is my favorite and what a great collection you have!


Thank you!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> My LC LP navy collection!!!!    Obviously navy is my favorite color LC LP!!!
> 
> 2724 - Navy (my work tote)
> 1899 - Navy
> 2724 - New Navy w/monogram (my fav)
> 1899 - Navy LE Eiffel



That's a fun navy collection! great fob additions too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Luv Classics said:


> Thanks! I used it for the first time today for work to test it out, and no doubt this will be perfect for travel.. It is SO comfortable on the shoulder!!! I am definitely going back for the brighter colors for daily use and use this color for travel.



Looks so pretty all dressed up!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my LPC compact wallet. I managed to get an older version which has 6 card slots and is 9 x 15 cm (I think the newer version has 3 card slots and is 10 x 16 cm). I have put 2 cards in each card slot haha. Coins go into the squarish sided compartment and my bank notes and loyalty cards are in another compartment.
> 
> View attachment 3346174
> View attachment 3346175



Very nice! like the wristlet option.


----------



## HesitantShopper

xtylish said:


> My first longchamp is the small brown cosmetic pouch?
> 
> I bought the small black longchamp bag for my mum.
> 
> now i am trying to decide to buy my first longchamp bag for myself.
> 
> any recommendation for my first longchamp bag? i would love to hear suggestions from you guys



Both so cute! my first LC was like your mum's but in red. Still probably my fave, small but holds way more than one could think .


----------



## Pautinka

Here are my LCs.  The nylons I use for luggage and messy days out as I can throw them in the wash. My favourite has to be my grey Paris Rocks but I just wish it had a firmer bottom to hold its shape better. The one I use the most is my Foulonne tote. After six months' use it is now softening nicely in the handle area. I love LC but feel it has betrayed the "Made In France" that it used to pride itself on so much. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pautinka

Ha! No idea why it posted upside down.

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pautinka

That's better! [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being wallet sisters! Is your lemon wallet really 2 years old? I thought lemon was an SS15 colour. Anyway, it still looks gorgeous! Didn't realise that they have now done away with the zipper pull on the LPC compact wallet - surprising. As for the Au Sultan wallet, we are wallet cousins on that one cos I have a long one with 2/3rd zip and in poppy!
> Thanks so much! My first LC leather bag was the LPC in Blue so it is nice to get a wallet to match it too



I looked it up since I knew my Lemon was at least 1.5 yrs and my Lemon is from Sp 2014, Alexa's first campaign with LC. You can see her carry the Lemon LPC in the ads.

I love LPC in Blue. It's probably my fave blue LPC.





cheidel said:


> My LC LP navy collection!!!!    Obviously navy is my favorite color LC LP!!!
> 
> 2724 - Navy (my work tote)
> 1899 - Navy
> 2724 - New Navy w/monogram (my fav)
> 1899 - Navy LE Eiffel



You are the Navy Large Tote Queen! Amazing!





Pautinka said:


> That's better! [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



I like the color palate and since I am into clutches, I love the Roseau clutch.


----------



## Pautinka

seton said:


> I looked it up since I knew my Lemon was at least 1.5 yrs and my Lemon is from Sp 2014, Alexa's first campaign with LC. You can see her carry the Lemon LPC in the ads.
> 
> I love LPC in Blue. It's probably my fave blue LPC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the Navy Large Tote Queen! Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the color palate and since I am into clutches, I love the Roseau clutch.


Thanks! The clutch is very handy, especially with its detachable handle.

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tuned83

Bought this on Monday as a weekender bag. It is perfect for that purpose. Roomy and easy to carry.


----------



## Pautinka

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3347800
> 
> 
> Bought this on Monday as a weekender bag. It is perfect for that purpose. Roomy and easy to carry.


That is verrrrry nice - and looks rugged too.

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tuned83

Pautinka said:


> That is verrrrry nice - and looks rugged too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app




Yeah it is rugged hehe. It was in the men's section and is most probably for men but I just loved the black detailing with the orange stitching. I had to have it and as I don't like small wheelie suitcases this works perfectly for me. Thanks for looking


----------



## Pautinka

Tuned83 said:


> Yeah it is rugged hehe. It was in the men's section and is most probably for men but I just loved the black detailing with the orange stitching. I had to have it and as I don't like small wheelie suitcases this works perfectly for me. Thanks for looking


Sounds perfect. My large pink Pliage came home with a big black stain after first use.....&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tuned83

Pautinka said:


> That is verrrrry nice - and looks rugged too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app




You have a nice extensive collection of LC. Congrats. This is my one of 2.


----------



## Tuned83

Pautinka said:


> Sounds perfect. My large pink Pliage came home with a big black stain after first use.....[emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app




Ooo no that sucks! Did u manage to get the stain out? I stuck my beige one in the washing machine and it came out stain free....


----------



## Pautinka

Tuned83 said:


> Ooo no that sucks! Did u manage to get the stain out? I stuck my beige one in the washing machine and it came out stain free....


No, sadly not. Yes, I just chuck them in the machine with a delicates detergent. The nylon is tough but I always worry about the leather handle. Sod's law really....always the new item it happens to!

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pautinka

Tuned83 said:


> You have a nice extensive collection of LC. Congrats. This is my one of 2.


Thank you! [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> My LC LP navy collection!!!!    Obviously navy is my favorite color LC LP!!!
> 
> 2724 - Navy (my work tote)
> 1899 - Navy
> 2724 - New Navy w/monogram (my fav)
> 1899 - Navy LE Eiffel



What a lovely collection of Navy LPs, especially the last one


----------



## SmokieDragon

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! like the wristlet option.



Thanks! Yes, the wristlet attachment is very handy


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pautinka said:


> Here are my LCs.  The nylons I use for luggage and messy days out as I can throw them in the wash. My favourite has to be my grey Paris Rocks but I just wish it had a firmer bottom to hold its shape better. The one I use the most is my Foulonne tote. After six months' use it is now softening nicely in the handle area. I love LC but feel it has betrayed the "Made In France" that it used to pride itself on so much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



Lovely collection! With the upside down picture, I was really struggling to find the Foulonne tote


----------



## Pautinka

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely collection! With the upside down picture, I was really struggling to find the Foulonne tote [emoji23]


Thank you. The grey one is about to be thrown out as I noticed a little hole in the corner today...will just need to get another one! Yes, they look much better when the photo comes out the right way!! [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I looked it up since I knew my Lemon was at least 1.5 yrs and my Lemon is from Sp 2014, Alexa's first campaign with LC. You can see her carry the Lemon LPC in the ads.
> 
> I love LPC in Blue. It's probably my fave blue LPC.



Oic re Lemon Sp 2014  Yes, the blue is lovely but I think I'm biased haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pautinka said:


> Thank you. The grey one is about to be thrown out as I noticed a little hole in the corner today...will just need to get another one! Yes, they look much better when the photo comes out the right way!! [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



It seems LC will repair the corners for free the first time - don't throw out that tote yet


----------



## Pautinka

SmokieDragon said:


> It seems LC will repair the corners for free the first time - don't throw out that tote yet


Really? Even for the nylons? Wow. So do I just take it into the shop? I have never heard of this before!! I just chuck them in the bin!!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Amazona

Pautinka said:


> Really? Even for the nylons? Wow. So do I just take it into the shop? I have never heard of this before!! I just chuck them in the bin!!!



Noooooo! Not in the bin! Take your bag to the shop and they will send it to France for repair. The first time is for free and after that they take a small price.


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> That's a fun navy collection! great fob additions too.


Thank you very much!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I looked it up since I knew my Lemon was at least 1.5 yrs and my Lemon is from Sp 2014, Alexa's first campaign with LC. You can see her carry the Lemon LPC in the ads.
> 
> I love LPC in Blue. It's probably my fave blue LPC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the Navy Large Tote Queen! Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the color palate and since I am into clutches, I love the Roseau clutch.


Thank you Seton!  Yes, navy is probably my favorite LP color!


----------



## Pautinka

Amazona said:


> Noooooo! Not in the bin! Take your bag to the shop and they will send it to France for repair. The first time is for free and after that they take a small price.


Thanks Amazona.  That is really useful to know, especially when cws are discontinued !

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> My LC LP navy collection



Looking at your Navy collection makes me want one too!


----------



## obsessedwb

Pautinka said:


> That's better! [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



Hi, that's a nice 3d you have there 
May i know the color's name and whether it's small or medium size?


----------



## Pautinka

obsessedwb said:


> Hi, that's a nice 3d you have there
> May i know the color's name and whether it's small or medium size?








 Thank you! I bought it last summer in the flagship in Paris. It is approx 37cm x 27cm which I think is medium size? The colour is more of a raspberry than this season's bright cyclamen. I have attached another photo which will hopefully show the colour better.

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pautinka

Pautinka said:


> Thank you! I bought it last summer in the flagship in Paris. It is approx 37cm x 27cm which I think is medium size? The colour is more of a raspberry than this season's bright cyclamen. I have attached another photo which will hopefully show the colour better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


Have just remembered the colour - malabar! &#128513;

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pbnjam

Pautinka said:


> That's better! [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


Beautiful collection! Love your 3d and Paris Rocks.



cheidel said:


> My LC LP navy collection!!!!    Obviously navy is my favorite color LC LP!!!
> 
> 2724 - Navy (my work tote)
> 1899 - Navy
> 2724 - New Navy w/monogram (my fav)
> 1899 - Navy LE Eiffel




Love Navy! Esp the Eiffel print.


----------



## Pautinka

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful collection! Love your 3d and Paris Rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Navy! Esp the Eiffel print.


Thank you! &#128522;

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bakeacookie

My London LP arrived today!


----------



## EGBDF

Pautinka said:


> Thank you! I bought it last summer in the flagship in Paris. It is approx 37cm x 27cm which I think is medium size? The colour is more of a raspberry than this season's bright cyclamen. I have attached another photo which will hopefully show the colour better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



Very nice shade of pink!



bakeacookie said:


> My London LP arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3349603



Oooh, congrats!
You've reminded me that I really need to get a navy SOL.


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> Very nice shade of pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, congrats!
> 
> You've reminded me that I really need to get a navy SOL.




Thanks!
You just reminded me I have SOL haha. 

So I now have London, SOL, Great Wall, Mt Fuji, and Eiffel Tower! Is that all of the current available ones? Haha.


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> My London LP arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3349603




Beautiful print! Congrats!


----------



## bakeacookie

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful print! Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

bakeacookie said:


> My London LP arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3349603



Very nice! the design just pops!


----------



## bakeacookie

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! the design just pops!




It does! I want this in all sizes now [emoji23]


----------



## jules 8

bakeacookie said:


> My London LP arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3349603



Hi bakeacookie  ...I was in London, and missed getting this bag by about 2 weeks...can you tell me/ pm me thru which seller you got this from ?. Thank you


----------



## bakeacookie

jules 8 said:


> Hi bakeacookie  ...I was in London, and missed getting this bag by about 2 weeks...can you tell me/ pm me thru which seller you got this from ?. Thank you



Oh I got it through a friend, not a seller. Hope you find a seller though!


----------



## jules 8

Ok, thank you bakeacookie


----------



## obsessedwb

Pautinka said:


> Thank you! I bought it last summer in the flagship in Paris. It is approx 37cm x 27cm which I think is medium size? The colour is more of a raspberry than this season's bright cyclamen. I have attached another photo which will hopefully show the colour better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks for the pic, very beautiful bag  
Congrats on having such a pretty catch 
Malabar is wonderful, now i know )


----------



## Jenniedel

Pautinka said:


> Thank you! I bought it last summer in the flagship in Paris. It is approx 37cm x 27cm which I think is medium size? The colour is more of a raspberry than this season's bright cyclamen. I have attached another photo which will hopefully show the colour better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful pink!



bakeacookie said:


> My London LP arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3349603



Congrats, looking great! Love the navy color! [emoji7]


----------



## Pautinka

obsessedwb said:


> Thanks for the pic, very beautiful bag
> Congrats on having such a pretty catch
> Malabar is wonderful, now i know )


Yes,  it is a much more versatile colour than you would think.


----------



## Pautinka

Jenniedel said:


> Beautiful pink!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, looking great! Love the navy color! [emoji7]


Thank you Jenniedel!  &#128522;


----------



## hitt

I found this Longchamp Planetes Crossbdoy at Goodwill the other day. It's such a lovely purple color! I am still pinching myself over this find. It was absolutely unexpected but I welcome it! (*Goldfish19*, you will be so furious if you knew how much I got it for!)


----------



## bakeacookie

Jenniedel said:


> Beautiful pink!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, looking great! Love the navy color! [emoji7]



Thanks! 



hitt said:


> I found this Longchamp Planetes Crossbdoy at Goodwill the other day. It's such a lovely purple color! I am still pinching myself over this find. It was absolutely unexpected but I welcome it! (*Goldfish19*, you will be so furious if you knew how much I got it for!)



Great find!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Carrying this bright beauty as a clutch!


----------



## beesaunt

EGBDF said:


> Lovely collection..it really is hard to stop with one.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful collection. It is hard to stop at one.





pbnjam said:


> So true. Same style but I keep coming back for more. Nice collection!





HesitantShopper said:


> What a great collection!





LuvAllBags said:


> Lovely collection! We are bag twins on Orchideal.



Thanks everyone! Just added a small black Le Pliage Cuir to the collection. Not sure if I'm going to keep it...but pretty sure I am


----------



## Almi77

So happy!


----------



## Pautinka

Almi77 said:


> So happy!


That's so elegant! Is it the new reversible one?


----------



## Almi77

Yes, the new reversible roseau.


----------



## EGBDF

Almi77 said:


> So happy!



Very nice! Classy. What do you think of the leather?


----------



## Pautinka

Almi77 said:


> Yes, the new reversible roseau.


Oh wow! You have clinched the deal for me! I am getting a couple of new LCs in Bordeaux in July and I think 8 have just fallen in love! Lucky you.....Enjoy! !&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Almi77

Well, I really like both sides of the leather. The black side has a little shine that feels glamorous. It is coated, and will have to wait  to see if is resistant. It's not like saffiano leather, is a more delicate material.
The pink side is smooth and soft. Is a very light shade. I'm happy with the quality by the moment. 
Sorry for my english &#128513;&#128522;


----------



## EGBDF

Almi77 said:


> Well, I really like both sides of the leather. The black side has a little shine that feels glamorous. It is coated, and will have to wait  to see if is resistant. It's not like saffiano leather, is a more delicate material.
> The pink side is smooth and soft. Is a very light shade. I'm happy with the quality by the moment.
> Sorry for my english &#128513;&#128522;



thanks, and your English is just fine!


----------



## Almi77

Thank you!


----------



## Pautinka

Your English is fantastic! Your description of the bag has made me REALLY want one now!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Almi77

Pautinka said:


> Your English is fantastic! Your description of the bag has made me REALLY want one now!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Oh, thanks! &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Almi77 said:


> So happy!




So gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> My London LP arrived today!



I so want one! Envious!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Violet Bleu said:


> Carrying this bright beauty as a clutch!



Lovely! Makes me a tad regretful that I purchased one in black instead. Yours look absolutely gorgeous! 





hitt said:


> I found this Longchamp Planetes Crossbdoy



Very nice purple! I had this in orange for a very brief moment. I like how it lies tapered to the body and flat as it looks, it can store quite a fair bit.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Almi77 said:


> So happy!


It's very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> I so want one! Envious!




I love the London LP so much, I don't want to use it in fear or ruining it [emoji28]


----------



## bakeacookie

Forgot to choose a charm for this bag, lol


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> Forgot to choose a charm for this bag, lol
> View attachment 3357033




This print look perfect in red garance. Beautiful!


----------



## bakeacookie

pbnjam said:


> This print look perfect in red garance. Beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## soonergirl

First outing for coral LP.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

bakeacookie said:


> Forgot to choose a charm for this bag, lol
> View attachment 3357033



Oh, it's beautiful! I like the Mt Fujis 



soonergirl said:


> First outing for coral LP.
> 
> View attachment 3357093



Great colour in a great size 


To share with you all, what i found from my vacation in Macao and Hong Kong, ssh in fig and small discontinued cosmetic pouch in gunmetal. I was hoping to find a llh great wall of china in black (even though is not this seasons colours for this style) or other colour i like, but they only had the grey


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ann_Margaret said:


> Oh, it's beautiful! I like the Mt Fujis
> 
> 
> 
> Great colour in a great size
> 
> 
> To share with you all, what i found from my vacation in Macao and Hong Kong, ssh in fig and small discontinued cosmetic pouch in gunmetal. I was hoping to find a llh great wall of china in black (even though is not this seasons colours for this style) or other colour i like, but they only had the grey



Pretty colors!


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> First outing for coral LP.
> 
> View attachment 3357093



That background doesn't look real.  Bag is nice too, of coarse.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> I love the London LP so much, I don't want to use it in fear or ruining it



Oh, I know what you mean but bags are meant to be used and whatsmore, it's so pretty! 



bakeacookie said:


> Forgot to choose a charm for this bag, lol



I meant to get the Japanese doll leather charm from LP for this bag but I never got around to it. I think it will be perfect for this bag. It is looking good! 



soonergirl said:


> First outing for coral LP.



The perfect color for the perfect backdrop! 



Ann_Margaret said:


> To share with you all, what i found from my vacation in Macao and Hong Kong, ssh in fig and small discontinued cosmetic pouch in gunmetal.



Good haul. Always nice to bring back an LC or two whilst on vacation. Hope you had a good time in Macao and HK.


----------



## paula3boys

soonergirl said:


> First outing for coral LP.
> 
> View attachment 3357093




Wow, I need this color!


----------



## bakeacookie

Ann_Margaret said:


> Oh, it's beautiful! I like the Mt Fujis
> 
> 
> 
> Great colour in a great size
> 
> 
> To share with you all, what i found from my vacation in Macao and Hong Kong, ssh in fig and small discontinued cosmetic pouch in gunmetal. I was hoping to find a llh great wall of china in black (even though is not this seasons colours for this style) or other colour i like, but they only had the grey



Thanks!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, I know what you mean but bags are meant to be used and whatsmore, it's so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to get the Japanese doll leather charm from LP for this bag but I never got around to it. I think it will be perfect for this bag. It is looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect color for the perfect backdrop!
> 
> 
> 
> Good haul. Always nice to bring back an LC or two whilst on vacation. Hope you had a good time in Macao and HK.




I know. I'll eventually get over my fear of ruining the London one. And the doll charm would be perfect for the mt Fuji!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Good haul. Always nice to bring back an LC or two whilst on vacation. Hope you had a good time in Macao and HK.



Thank you, I love it there, I am always coming back as my bf currently works in Macao.




HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty colors!



Thanks!


----------



## LVlover13

One of my newest purchases from LC [emoji4] I'm in love with this green! I think it's called khaki!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> One of my newest purchases from LC [emoji4] I'm in love with this green! I think it's called khaki!



It is so pretty! My fav type of green. 
[emoji7] 





Ann_Margaret said:


> Thank you, I love it there, I am always coming back as my bf currently works in Macao.



I see. More chances to score LC for your future trips.


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3358398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my newest purchases from LC [emoji4] I'm in love with this green! I think it's called khaki!



Really nice shade of green!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

hesitantshopper said:


> really nice shade of green!



+ 1


----------



## thedseer

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3358398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my newest purchases from LC [emoji4] I'm in love with this green! I think it's called khaki!



Love it!


----------



## veve129

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3343921
> View attachment 3343923


 
love the charm!!! brand?


----------



## HampsteadLV

veve129 said:


> love the charm!!! brand?




Tksss. its Kate Spade


----------



## sunshinesash

Longchamp Planetes in Hazelnut- Medium with long handles 

This baby needed a serious deep clean- used 'goo gone' to try and remove the stubborn stains, after putting it in the washing machine AND hand washing it.we shall see how it turns out. Here's to hoping!


----------



## vesperholly

sunshinesash said:


> Longchamp Planetes in Hazelnut- Medium with long handles
> 
> This baby needed a serious deep clean- used 'goo gone' to try and remove the stubborn stains, after putting it in the washing machine AND hand washing it.we shall see how it turns out. Here's to hoping!



My new Orchideal got a bit splashed by a rogue glass of red wine (sob) and OxyClean spray got it ALL OUT, perfectly. Even the spots I didn't notice until the next morning!


----------



## Violet Bleu

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely! Makes me a tad regretful that I purchased one in black instead. Yours look absolutely gorgeous



Thank you! I normally buy everything in black, so this is my first pink accessory. I'm really loving it! &#128522;


----------



## bakeacookie

sunshinesash said:


> Longchamp Planetes in Hazelnut- Medium with long handles
> 
> 
> 
> This baby needed a serious deep clean- used 'goo gone' to try and remove the stubborn stains, after putting it in the washing machine AND hand washing it.we shall see how it turns out. Here's to hoping!




Hope it turns out well!!


----------



## sunshinesash

vesperholly said:


> My new Orchideal got a bit splashed by a rogue glass of red wine (sob) and OxyClean spray got it ALL OUT, perfectly. Even the spots I didn't notice until the next morning!


how did you get it out? did you soak it, or just spot-clean it?


----------



## sunshinesash

bakeacookie said:


> Hope it turns out well!!


still drying! i'm guessing these stains are grease stains, as they didn't lift in the delicate machine wash. Bought this preloved so I expected a challenge, but I hope they lift with the stain remover!


----------



## LuvAllBags

vesperholly said:


> My new Orchideal got a bit splashed by a rogue glass of red wine (sob) and OxyClean spray got it ALL OUT, perfectly. Even the spots I didn't notice until the next morning!




Gasp! I'm so glad you got the stains out! I saw the words "red wine" and almost fainted, lol!


----------



## balletdune

Here's mine. They're both great for everyday use. The le pleige small can fit a diaper and one bottle water (kid size). Works as a diaperbag too


----------



## vesperholly

sunshinesash said:


> how did you get it out? did you soak it, or just spot-clean it?



I wiped the spots with a wet paper towel where I was - the wine wiped out of the pocket almost immediately - then when I got home, I sprayed OxyClean wherever I saw a spot and let it sit overnight. Even the spots I missed, I sprayed the next day and waited maybe an hour, and they were all gone. Then I rinsed the entire bag in the sink.


----------



## sunshinesash

vesperholly said:


> I wiped the spots with a wet paper towel where I was - the wine wiped out of the pocket almost immediately - then when I got home, I sprayed OxyClean wherever I saw a spot and let it sit overnight. Even the spots I missed, I sprayed the next day and waited maybe an hour, and they were all gone. Then I rinsed the entire bag in the sink.


Wow, nice!! Awesome that the red wine came out. 

Well, the goo-gone removed all of the stains, but the bag dried to a darker shade of brownwhich I wasn't happy with, so I put it in the washing machine on delicate cycle AGAIN this morning, hoping that maybe the color would lighten. Thinking of letting it dry out in sun this afternoon, because I really liked the lighter brown color VS the darker brown that it's dried to.


----------



## Crunchy2

Hello!

I thought I'd share my trusted everyday bag for the past 6 years! 
It's still going strong but getting a bit floppy. I have no idea of the model and what if is called but I love it!
It's the perfect size and love the style. So much so, that I haven't found a replacement. I keep looking but nothing so far. If anyone has any ideas, please share &#128522;
I bought an MK but it's not really an everyday bag as it has no zip at the top and I lose everything on it &#128516;


----------



## alichelsealyn

My Le Pliage the first day I bought her last year in Amsterdam. The little key chain is a pink Clog with an A on it, which it had gold hardware but oh well.  Love this bag so much, I especially love using it for college and travel.


----------



## SmokieDragon

alichelsealyn said:


> My Le Pliage the first day I bought her last year in Amsterdam. The little key chain is a pink Clog with an A on it, which it had gold hardware but oh well.  Love this bag so much, I especially love using it for college and travel.




Yay for being bag twins! I also bought mine last year!


----------



## MahoganyQT

alichelsealyn said:


> My Le Pliage the first day I bought her last year in Amsterdam. The little key chain is a pink Clog with an A on it, which it had gold hardware but oh well.  Love this bag so much, I especially love using it for college and travel.




Nice bag and cute clog. I got a pair of small orange ones when I was in the Netherlands...so cute!


----------



## sunshinesash

bakeacookie said:


> Hope it turns out well!!


Thanks! It ended up turning out better than expected, after goo-gone removed all stains and letting it dry out in the sun lightened up the color nicely. 

My new-to-me Planetes in Hazelnut, Medium with long handles-


----------



## HesitantShopper

alichelsealyn said:


> My Le Pliage the first day I bought her last year in Amsterdam. The little key chain is a pink Clog with an A on it, which it had gold hardware but oh well.  Love this bag so much, I especially love using it for college and travel.



Such a cute little clog, nice bag too of coarse!



sunshinesash said:


> Thanks! It ended up turning out better than expected, after goo-gone removed all stains and letting it dry out in the sun lightened up the color nicely.
> 
> My new-to-me Planetes in Hazelnut, Medium with long handles-



Really nice color! great it cleaned up so nicely.


----------



## bakeacookie

sunshinesash said:


> Thanks! It ended up turning out better than expected, after goo-gone removed all stains and letting it dry out in the sun lightened up the color nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> My new-to-me Planetes in Hazelnut, Medium with long handles-




It looks great!


----------



## alichelsealyn

HesitantShopper said:


> Such a cute little clog, nice bag too of coarse!





MahoganyQT said:


> Nice bag and cute clog. I got a pair of small orange ones when I was in the Netherlands...so cute!





SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being bag twins! I also bought mine last year!



Thanks guys!  I love the little clog, I always forget it's there because I never take it off but it makes me smile when I remember hehe.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

This is my cyclamen backpack i got recently, i haven't used it yet. But i love the backpack style. It's great when i walk a lot or for shopping. Next to it is one of the LP i used for some classes i had to attend for work, msh in coral. It was great because it fit all the paper i had to carry


----------



## Ann_Margaret

balletdune said:


> Here's mine. They're both great for everyday use. The le pleige small can fit a diaper and one bottle water (kid size). Works as a diaperbag too



The white one is so fun! 



alichelsealyn said:


> My Le Pliage the first day I bought her last year in Amsterdam. The little key chain is a pink Clog with an A on it, which it had gold hardware but oh well.  Love this bag so much, I especially love using it for college and travel.



The pink clog is so cute!


----------



## alichelsealyn

Ann_Margaret said:


> The white one is so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> The pink clog is so cute!



Thank you!


----------



## ElisaAnna

Got myself a roseau yesterday 

http://postimg.org/image/9i48fg7q3


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ElisaAnna said:


> Got myself a roseau yesterday
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/9i48fg7q3



Congratulations and welcome to tPF.  Your Roseau is such a classic beautiful bag, so stunning in black too. 

I'm adding the pic here for you.


----------



## mbbarker

I was traveling earlier this month and picked up three bags at O'Hare airport. Just started using this one today and I am really happy with her


----------



## Sarah sparkles

Received this beauty last week and I am in love!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Medium Blue Cuir with Pebble Keyring, Blue LPC Compact Wallet, Black LPC Pouch and unknown colour LPC Pouch


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My Medium Blue Cuir with Pebble Keyring, Blue LPC Compact Wallet, Black LPC Pouch and unknown colour LPC Pouch
> 
> View attachment 3383024
> View attachment 3383025



What a nice set! The pouch looks like Natural or Sandy. You can check the color code on the tag tho.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> What a nice set! The pouch looks like Natural or Sandy. You can check the color code on the tag tho.



Thanks! It's a longer sized discontinued pouch. Will check later. Might be the older Sandy


----------



## Love_Couture

Got this Valentines edition tote with the matching pouch yesterday at the boutique sale. Loving them! The tote includes a red check mark pin for the check boxes. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji177]


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> What a nice set! The pouch looks like Natural or Sandy. You can check the color code on the tag tho.



The colour code is 514. I guess it's a Sand from SS13?


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> The colour code is 514. I guess it's a Sand from SS13?



Yes! Woohoo!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Yes! Woohoo!



Thanks!


----------



## beesaunt

Found this Legende at the Houston Post Oak Rack last week while traveling for work. Resisted it before at home in Seattle, but caved in Texas. Must've been the heat.


----------



## seton

beesaunt said:


> Found this Legende at the Houston Post Oak Rack last week while traveling for work. Resisted it before at home in Seattle, but caved in Texas. Must've been the heat.
> View attachment 3384420
> View attachment 3384421
> View attachment 3384422
> View attachment 3384423



It's lush. Congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

beesaunt said:


> Found this Legende at the Houston Post Oak Rack last week while traveling for work. Resisted it before at home in Seattle, but caved in Texas. Must've been the heat.



Lovely!


----------



## paula3boys

balletdune said:


> Here's mine. They're both great for everyday use. The le pleige small can fit a diaper and one bottle water (kid size). Works as a diaperbag too



What is the bag on left?! I need it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beesaunt said:


> Found this Legende at the Houston Post Oak Rack last week while traveling



It is beautiful. I am glad you caved in and brought it home.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

This is my first Longchamp, an embossed crossbody in deep purple cuir leather:



This leather is so exquisitly soft and beautiful that I almost can't believe it.


----------



## swdl

SmokieDragon said:


> My Medium Blue Cuir with Pebble Keyring, Blue LPC Compact Wallet, Black LPC Pouch and unknown colour LPC Pouch
> 
> View attachment 3383024
> View attachment 3383025


wooowww Congrats...;


----------



## EGBDF

ChevaliereNoir said:


> This is my first Longchamp, an embossed crossbody in deep purple cuir leather:
> View attachment 3385441
> 
> 
> This leather is so exquisitly soft and beautiful that I almost can't believe it.


Lovely! LC has some nice purples.


----------



## cheidel

beesaunt said:


> Found this Legende at the Houston Post Oak Rack last week while traveling for work. Resisted it before at home in Seattle, but caved in Texas. Must've been the heat.
> View attachment 3384420
> View attachment 3384421
> View attachment 3384422
> View attachment 3384423



Congrats, very pretty!


----------



## beesaunt

seton said:


> It's lush. Congrats!





SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!





cheidel said:


> Congrats, very pretty!





frenziedhandbag said:


> It is beautiful. I am glad you caved in and brought it home.



Thank you!


----------



## OC155

Roseau reversible ...  beautiful handbag.  Very special and the leather quality is amazing!  This is my first longchamp purchase and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

OC155 said:


> Roseau reversible ...  beautiful handbag.  Very special and the leather quality is amazing!  This is my first longchamp purchase and I'm very happy with it.



Congrats great choice!


----------



## Miss BB

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful collection! Love your 3d and Paris Rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Navy! Esp the Eiffel print.


Is the GREYISH one color called PEARL ????????????????? love you collection.  If it is PEARL, what are your thoughts ???????? Does it get dirty easily ??????????


----------



## Pautinka

Miss BB said:


> Is the GREYISH one color called PEARL ????????????????? love you collection.  If it is PEARL, what are your thoughts ???????? Does it get dirty easily ??????????


Hi - no, I don't think the colour was called Pearl. It is a true, flat grey but can't remember the cw name.  I have used it lots since I bought it last summer and it still looks like new. I do have a problem when it rubs against dark jeans but a quick wipe with baby wipes sorts it no problem. The one comment I would make about the Paris Rocks is that there is no base inside the bag to allow it to retain its shape. I know this may be the design of it but to my mind it is not as attractive when it is all saggy when hanging from the shoulder.  I am going to get a plastic insert made to help it stay rectangular. The leather is just incredible and I get lots of comments on it. I may well buy another cw this summer! Hope this helps.


----------



## Pautinka

Miss BB said:


> Is the GREYISH one color called PEARL ????????????????? love you collection.  If it is PEARL, what are your thoughts ???????? Does it get dirty easily ??????????


PS This photo may help show the colour and what I mean about the sagging. This is the bag with just a wallet in it.


----------



## Miss BB

Pautinka said:


> PS This photo may help show the colour and what I mean about the sagging. This is the bag with just a wallet in it.


so lovely ! also........regarding Le Pliage............. i have all short handle............. do I need a long handle one for my collection ???????????  do they feel heavy on your shoulder ????????


----------



## clydekiwi

Pautinka said:


> PS This photo may help show the colour and what I mean about the sagging. This is the bag with just a wallet in it.



What is the name of this bag


----------



## Pautinka

clydekiwi said:


> What is the name of this bag


It's part of the Paris Rocks collection. This colour was bought in July last year.


----------



## Pautinka

Miss BB said:


> so lovely ! also........regarding Le Pliage............. i have all short handle............. do I need a long handle one for my collection ???????????  do they feel heavy on your shoulder ????????


I couldn't say if you need a long - handled one or not as I don't know your style [emoji4] However, I sometimes like to have my bag hanging from my shoulder rather than my arm just to keep things less fussy. Do the short - handled ones sag the same?


----------



## Pautinka

Miss BB said:


> so lovely ! also........regarding Le Pliage............. i have all short handle............. do I need a long handle one for my collection ???????????  do they feel heavy on your shoulder ????????


Sorry, re heaviness, no not at all. But I guess that is down to what you put in it. I tend to carry just my wallet, phone, keys and a bit make-up because I am always aware of the sagging! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Finally moved in OFFICIALLY. The keychains are from ks but since longchamps logo isn't plastered everywhere like other bags, I figured it wouldn't clash and it'd give it a pop of color 
















I love this backpack and will most likely buy more during the Nordstrom sale ♡


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I love this backpack and will most likely buy more during the Nordstrom sale ♡



It is really nice to see more backpack love. [emoji7] Mine is in Bilberry.


----------



## JennyErin

Yesterday was Canada Day, wore my Cuir Crossbody in Cherry (I think haha) to celebrate with.


----------



## Tygrrlilley

My Le Pliage Cabas tote is ready to go explore the Colorado mountains.


----------



## EGBDF

Tygrrlilley said:


> View attachment 3397841
> 
> 
> My Le Pliage Cabas tote is ready to go explore the Colorado mountains.


Great photo!


----------



## pbnjam

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Finally moved in OFFICIALLY. The keychains are from ks but since longchamps logo isn't plastered everywhere like other bags, I figured it wouldn't clash and it'd give it a pop of color
> 
> I love this backpack and will most likely buy more during the Nordstrom sale ♡


I mix n match diff charms on my Longchamp bags too. Very cute charm! Twins on the KS agenda. Look forward to seeing more pics!



JennyErin said:


> Yesterday was Canada Day, wore my Cuir Crossbody in Cherry (I think haha) to celebrate with.


Very cute picture! Love the heart. [emoji173]️



Tygrrlilley said:


> View attachment 3397841
> 
> 
> My Le Pliage Cabas tote is ready to go explore the Colorado mountains.


Beautiful bag and color! Nice view.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

pbnjam said:


> I mix n match diff charms on my Longchamp bags too. Very cute charm! Twins on the KS agenda. Look forward to seeing more pics!
> 
> 
> Very cute picture! Love the heart. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag and color! Nice view.


Ty! I love the zip on the kate spades  which color (s) do you have? I'd love to see ♡


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JennyErin said:


> Yesterday was Canada Day, wore my Cuir Crossbody in Cherry



Very pretty pic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Tygrrlilley said:


> My Le Pliage Cabas tote is ready to go explore the Colorado mountains.



Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## pbnjam

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Ty! I love the zip on the kate spades  which color (s) do you have? I'd love to see ♡



I have the same one as yours. [emoji6]


----------



## hitt

I was supposed to be on a ban but I had to make an exception for this Tracey Emin tote. It is missing the rosette pin but it isn't a huge deal. I just want to keep looking at it. I am finding it hard to use at the moment because I don't want to stain it!










Ah. I need to stay off eBay.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> I was supposed to be on a ban but I had to make an exception for this Tracey Emin tote.



So unique! Get the Apple Guard and spray it to protect against stains? I find it does work on fabric very well.


----------



## bakeacookie

I found the perfect work bag! 



I got it for $172 + tax. Not sure if it's a good deal for how old it is? Idk. But I do like the color! I've wanted a bag in this color for a long time.


----------



## littlewhitebear

Just got her authenticated!! Found this baby while thrifting for... Can you guess?... $3.99!!!! There was a hole in one of the corners but I stitched it right up and it's like new!! 
View attachment 3401938


----------



## beesaunt

Found this Le Foulonné key case and Quadri Wallet at the Rack today. Same color family as the Le Pliage coin purse I found there a few months ago. The wallet has some really great features [emoji173]
️


----------



## EGBDF

beesaunt said:


> Found this Le Foulonné key case and Quadri Wallet at the Rack today. Same color family as the Le Pliage coin purse I found there a few months ago. The wallet has some really great features [emoji173]
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403049


I love it all! Very nice pieces.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beesaunt said:


> Found this Le Foulonné key case and Quadri Wallet at the Rack today.



Great pieces!


----------



## hitt

beesaunt said:


> Found this Le Foulonné key case and Quadri Wallet at the Rack today. Same color family as the Le Pliage coin purse I found there a few months ago. The wallet has some really great features [emoji173]
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403049


Absolutely love every piece. I've been eye-ing that key case and now that I know it is at the Rack, I will keep my eyes peeled for it! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## honeybunny07

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Finally moved in OFFICIALLY. The keychains are from ks but since longchamps logo isn't plastered everywhere like other bags, I figured it wouldn't clash and it'd give it a pop of color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this backpack and will most likely buy more during the Nordstrom sale ♡


Nice collection [emoji7] 

Btw, that's how i put my earphone too, in a ziplock bag [emoji4]


----------



## honeybunny07

hitt said:


> I was supposed to be on a ban but I had to make an exception for this Tracey Emin tote. It is missing the rosette pin but it isn't a huge deal. I just want to keep looking at it. I am finding it hard to use at the moment because I don't want to stain it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. I need to stay off eBay.


OMG such a beautiful 1621! [emoji7] 

On a ban or not, i would say you were on the right place in the right time


----------



## elinda

Bought this Neo with pouch for summer, and it's working out to be great for holidays as I can wear it cross body too and it's so light weight comparing to all my other bags! Plus blue is my Favourite color for the last few years. My 4 year old calls it "planets bag" lol


----------



## APhiJill

Dang, I am going to have to check out Nordstrom Rack!  We just got one in southern Virginia.
My sorority sister was in Paris, so I sent her some cash for a Longchamp bag.  I have been jonesing for the Eiffel Tower one


----------



## SmokieDragon

elinda said:


> View attachment 3411550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this Neo with pouch for summer, and it's working out to be great for holidays as I can wear it cross body too and it's so light weight comparing to all my other bags! Plus blue is my Favourite color for the last few years. My 4 year old calls it "planets bag" lol



Yay for being bag twins!


----------



## EGBDF

elinda said:


> View attachment 3411550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this Neo with pouch for summer, and it's working out to be great for holidays as I can wear it cross body too and it's so light weight comparing to all my other bags! Plus blue is my Favourite color for the last few years. My 4 year old calls it "planets bag" lol


Nice duo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

elinda said:


> View attachment 3411550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this Neo with pouch for summer. My 4 year old calls it "planets bag" lol



This is such a happy print that I always smile when I see it. I love your four year old's name for it. Very apt.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is my Quadri Sport Handbag in Cognac. Spring '16. I removed the hangtag and cb strap. Love the color and as usual for LC leathers, it's really lightweight. I've included a leather close-up.


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my Quadri Sport Handbag in Cognac. Spring '16. I removed the hangtag and cb strap. Love the color and as usual for LC leathers, it's really lightweight. I've included a leather close-up.
> 
> View attachment 3413159
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413160




Oh nice! I like the quadri satchel without the hangtags too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my Quadri Sport Handbag in Cognac. Spring '16. I removed the hangtag and cb strap. Love the color and as usual for LC leathers, it's really lightweight. I've included a leather close-up.
> 
> View attachment 3413159
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413160



Gorgeous! The leather looks fantastic and I love the color, such a great neutral.


----------



## Esquared72

So these lovelies arrived today. Nordie's expandable totes in Bilberry and Beige. Love this style and love that they are made in France. 

First picture has my existing black expandable (my current laptop bag) as a backdrop. Second is out of the plastic and closer shot of the colors. 

Ordered both early morning of the first day as I was afraid they would sell out. Was intending to only keep one of these but have a feeling they will both be staying. Loving both colors.


----------



## paula3boys

eehlers said:


> So these lovelies arrived today. Nordie's expandable totes in Bilberry and Beige. Love this style and love that they are made in France.
> 
> First picture has my existing black expandable (my current laptop bag) as a backdrop. Second is out of the plastic and closer shot of the colors.
> 
> Ordered both early morning of the first day as I was afraid they would sell out. Was intending to only keep one of these but have a feeling they will both be staying. Loving both colors.
> View attachment 3413505
> 
> View attachment 3413506



I hope bilberry is there when I'm finally able to shop!


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> So these lovelies arrived today. Nordie's expandable totes in Bilberry and Beige. Love this style and love that they are made in France.
> 
> First picture has my existing black expandable (my current laptop bag) as a backdrop. Second is out of the plastic and closer shot of the colors.
> 
> Ordered both early morning of the first day as I was afraid they would sell out. Was intending to only keep one of these but have a feeling they will both be staying. Loving both colors.
> View attachment 3413505
> 
> View attachment 3413506



Love the colors. Bilberry is a fave. Congrats!


----------



## lili45

Pautinka said:


> That's better! [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


Fabulous collection! Love your roseau pochette too!


----------



## lili45

Pautinka said:


> That's better! [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


Fabulous collection! Love your roseau pochette too!


----------



## Pautinka

lili45 said:


> Fabulous collection! Love your roseau pochette too!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Hoya94

My new wallet!  I bought during the Longchamp sale and forgot to post pictures.  The wallet is super light and the leather buttery!  Perfect!


----------



## EGBDF

Hoya94 said:


> My new wallet!  I bought during the Longchamp sale and forgot to post pictures.  The wallet is super light and the leather buttery!  Perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414024
> View attachment 3414025
> View attachment 3414026


Nice! It's always a good thing when you 'move right in' to a new purchase.


----------



## Hoya94

EGBDF said:


> Nice! It's always a good thing when you 'move right in' to a new purchase.



I move in practically as I'm completing the purchase!  I have no self control!!! Lol!!!


----------



## crappie

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is my Quadri Sport Handbag in Cognac. Spring '16. I removed the hangtag and cb strap. Love the color and as usual for LC leathers, it's really lightweight. I've included a leather close-up.
> 
> View attachment 3413159
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413160



So beautiful..


----------



## Hoya94

Look what I got at Bloomies outlet in Philly!


----------



## shalomnurse

Very first LC. Bilberry large. My shoulders are so relieved!


----------



## Hoya94

shalomnurse said:


> Very first LC. Bilberry large. My shoulders are so relieved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418426



Beautiful!!! Once you go LC is hard to go back to traditional, heavy handbags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hoya94 said:


> Look what I got at Bloomies outlet in Philly!



Nice color combi! Congrats on scoring these.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

shalomnurse said:


> Very first LC. Bilberry large. My shoulders are so relieved!



Welcome to the LC family. Trust us. It definitely won't be your last.


----------



## Hoya94

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nice color combi! Congrats on scoring these.



Thank you!  I was shocked to see anything in slate! I love the color, I wish I had gotten a handbag in that color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hoya94 said:


> Thank you!  I was shocked to see anything in slate! I love the color, I wish I had gotten a handbag in that color!


Slate is a beautiful color. This season's Khaki, though not entirely similar but is close? Perhaps you can consider Khaki instead? I love my Slate LP but in my efforts to downsize, I decided it needs to go, along with Amethyst LP. I love both bags for their color but truthfully they never came to good use and I feel so guilty hoarding them.


----------



## Hoya94

frenziedhandbag said:


> Slate is a beautiful color. This season's Khaki, though not entirely similar but is close? Perhaps you can consider Khaki instead? I love my Slate LP but in my efforts to downsize, I decided it needs to go, along with Amethyst LP. I love both bags for their color but truthfully they never came to good use and I feel so guilty hoarding them.



I have the new khaki!  it's beautiful! Much more green than the Slate.  Contact me if you decide to part with your lovelies!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hoya94 said:


> I have the new khaki!  it's beautiful! Much more green than the Slate.  Contact me if you decide to part with your lovelies!


I surely will. You will be amazed at what I am parting with. Lol!


----------



## Hoya94

frenziedhandbag said:


> I surely will. You will be amazed at what I am parting with. Lol!



Definitely contact me then! I'm intrigued! Lol!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hoya94 said:


> Definitely contact me then! I'm intrigued! Lol!


[emoji28] I hope it is interesting for you. PM just sent. [emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Slate is a beautiful color. This season's Khaki, though not entirely similar but is close? Perhaps you can consider Khaki instead? I love my Slate LP but in my efforts to downsize, I decided it needs to go, along with Amethyst LP. I love both bags for their color but truthfully they never came to good use and I feel so guilty hoarding them.



Ohh can I see amethyst? That sounds amazing. What all are you parting with?!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> Ohh can I see amethyst? That sounds amazing. What all are you parting with?!


[emoji4] I will PM you.


----------



## farahellyna

Hello everyone....

I need to ask 1 quick question. Is it true that the LC boutiques in France do not sell the LC Neo?


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Yuki85

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3420932


Love your bags!! May I ask what is the name of your longchamp. The leather seems very soft


----------



## shalomnurse

My brand new Mariner Large Tote. I'm already  hopelessly addicted to these gorgeous, functional and feather weight bags. I foresee many more in the future. 
But this one is so summery and I love the neon green stripes against the black.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

shalomnurse said:


> My brand new Mariner Large Tote.



Love the nautical vibes of this one. It's hard to stay away from Longchamp.


----------



## bakeacookie

Yuki85 said:


> Love your bags!! May I ask what is the name of your longchamp. The leather seems very soft



I was told its from the Legende line. [emoji4]


----------



## shalomnurse

Thank you.  I love anything nautical as well.  
You are so right.  It's hard to say no to these bags, especially when the price point is so affordable, and the bag is so user friendly.


----------



## Yuki85

bakeacookie said:


> I was told its from the Legende line. [emoji4]



Love it.


----------



## ranihrvn

My babies!!!


----------



## jules 8

My new custom LP...size 2, Navy/ Girl


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Anyone uses a purse organizer? Which one? Pictures?


----------



## shalomnurse

Here is the Khaki Le Pliage Tote from Neiman Marcus


----------



## shalomnurse

Curry LP large tote. Love this color!


----------



## shalomnurse

This one makes me smile.


----------



## shalomnurse

8ubble6umpink said:


> Anyone uses a purse organizer? Which one? Pictures?


I've been using my Samorga organizer that I bought for my Louis Vuitton Delightful MM. (LV Delightful MM 1) http://samorga.com/product/lv-delig...5-d5-1in-insert/?attribute_colors=Indian+Pink. But I recently ordered the one that is made specifically for the Longchamps LP Tote  http://samorga.com/product/longchamp-medium-tote-2-w11-h6-7-d7-5in-longchamp-medium-tote/
Hope this helps.


----------



## ranihrvn

shalomnurse said:


> Here is the Khaki Le Pliage Tote from Neiman Marcus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426670



Oh i LOVE the color!!!


----------



## superluxurious

Carrying this baby today. Still serving me well after one year! Hence I bought a black medium le pliage cuir just couple of days again! Love them!!! Next on my purchase list is the medium natural color... So obsessed with cuir


----------



## ranihrvn

superluxurious said:


> View attachment 3429197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying this baby today. Still serving me well after one year! Hence I bought a black medium le pliage cuir just couple of days again! Love them!!! Next on my purchase list is the medium natural color... So obsessed with cuir



my next purchase also will be cuir, but in black..


----------



## shalomnurse

superluxurious said:


> View attachment 3429197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying this baby today. Still serving me well after one year! Hence I bought a black medium le pliage cuir just couple of days again! Love them!!! Next on my purchase list is the medium natural color... So obsessed with cuir


I just ordered the brown leather cuir with the strap from Nordstoms.   I hope I like the color.


----------



## superluxurious

ranihrvn said:


> my next purchase also will be cuir, but in black..



You will love the bag!


----------



## superluxurious

shalomnurse said:


> I just ordered the brown leather cuir with the strap from Nordstoms.   I hope I like the color.



Yeah... Enjoy your new bag


----------



## ladysarah

eehlers said:


> So these lovelies arrived today. Nordie's expandable totes in Bilberry and Beige. Love this style and love that they are made in France.
> 
> First picture has my existing black expandable (my current laptop bag) as a backdrop. Second is out of the plastic and closer shot of the colors.
> 
> Ordered both early morning of the first day as I was afraid they would sell out. Was intending to only keep one of these but have a feeling they will both be staying. Loving both colors.
> View attachment 3413505
> 
> View attachment 3413506


Did you keep them both in the end? They are ever so useful!


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

I was able to snatch one of the last Le Pliage in Cycleman color. It was on my wish list since last year. I was in the Las Vegas Longchamp store but didn't get it even though it was on sale !! because I had just bought a Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM. It bugged me and I looked online when back in my hotel room and it was sold out everywhere! Nordstroms, Neimans, Longchamp.com and I panicked!! The next day I went back to get it.


----------



## shalomnurse

8ubble6umpink said:


> I was able to snatch one of the last Le Pliage in Cycleman color. It was on my wish list since last year. I was in the Las Vegas Longchamp store but didn't get it even though it was on sale !! because I had just bought a Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM. It bugged me and I looked online when back in my hotel room and it was sold out everywhere! Nordstroms, Neimans, Longchamp.com and I panicked!! The next day I went back to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442520


----------



## shalomnurse

Beautiful color.  Enjoy.


----------



## halobear

8ubble6umpink said:


> I was able to snatch one of the last Le Pliage in Cycleman color. It was on my wish list since last year. I was in the Las Vegas Longchamp store but didn't get it even though it was on sale !! because I had just bought a Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM. It bugged me and I looked online when back in my hotel room and it was sold out everywhere! Nordstroms, Neimans, Longchamp.com and I panicked!! The next day I went back to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442520



I just got the same color in the smaller version. FYI the outlet has this color in stock.


----------



## Annelb2003

Family beach day for us and our Le Pliages


----------



## EGBDF

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3443674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family beach day for us and our Le Pliages


What a cute picture!


----------



## Ludmilla

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3443674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family beach day for us and our Le Pliages



Love it! Reminds me of the fact that my vacation starts in 2 weeks and that I will be off to the beach, too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Annelb2003 said:


> Family beach day for us and our Le Pliages



Such a fun pic! I am so very tempted to add a Bilberry LLH LP but I am trying not to duplicate sizes.... though technically, LLH Planetes and LP are different right?  [emoji14]


----------



## cheidel

doreenjoy said:


> Here is a group shot of some of my Les Pliages custom totes and accessories. I'll take a family photo as soon as my new Medium sized one arrives from France.
> 
> I love them for traveling, too. So practical!


Love the color combo!!!


----------



## Annelb2003

EGBDF said:


> What a cute picture!



Thank you! My 11 and 9 year old daughters are Longchamp fans like me!


----------



## Annelb2003

Ludmilla said:


> Love it! Reminds me of the fact that my vacation starts in 2 weeks and that I will be off to the beach, too.



Sounds great, have a fab time and don't forget your Le Pliage!


----------



## Annelb2003

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a fun pic! I am so very tempted to add a Bilberry LLH LP but I am trying not to duplicate sizes.... though technically, LLH Planetes and LP are different right?  [emoji14]



They are and you can never have enough, so go for it!


----------



## paula3boys

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3443674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family beach day for us and our Le Pliages



What are the colors of each please?


----------



## Ludmilla

Annelb2003 said:


> Sounds great, have a fab time and don't forget your Le Pliage!



Ha! Thank you. [emoji4] My LP is coming with me definitely. [emoji6]


----------



## Selenalynn




----------



## frenziedhandbag

Annelb2003 said:


> They are and you can never have enough, so go for it!


Enabler alert[emoji813]! I'll get one as soon as I rehome my Amethyst LLH LP. One out one in. [emoji5]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Selenalynn said:


> View attachment 3445136


Matches so well with LV Rose Ballerine. [emoji7]


----------



## Selenalynn

frenziedhandbag said:


> Matches so well with LV Rose Ballerine. [emoji7]



Yep, they go perfect together![emoji4]


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Selenalynn said:


> View attachment 3445136


This colour is really nice. It is rose from last season, right? I have it in MLH and i didn't think i would love wearing it as much as i do. I like it more than my Bubblegum LP.


----------



## Selenalynn

Ann_Margaret said:


> This colour is really nice. It is rose from last season, right? I have it in MLH and i didn't think i would love wearing it as much as i do. I like it more than my Bubblegum LP.



I forgot the name of the color but yes it's from last season. So rose must be it.  I love the color I've gotten so much use out of it Even though it's pink.


----------



## Annelb2003

frenziedhandbag said:


> Enabler alert[emoji813]! I'll get one as soon as I rehome my Amethyst LLH LP. One out one in. [emoji5]



[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## paula3boys

Selenalynn said:


> View attachment 3445136



Wow! I keep missing the good colors


----------



## hitt

Remember when I said I would be on a ban? Well, the opportunity to own this came up and I couldn't pass it. It's an older bag and the leather is unlined/untreated on the inside. It's a lighter colored bag and it makes me weary but it is obvious made to last.


----------



## LuvAllBags

hitt said:


> Remember when I said I would be on a ban? Well, the opportunity to own this came up and I couldn't pass it. It's an older bag and the leather is unlined/untreated on the inside. It's a lighter colored bag and it makes me weary but it is obvious made to last.



This is completely gorgeous!


----------



## hitt

My bag game is going to be so strong this fall. The straps of the polka dot bag is so soft. Since it is second hand, I don't feel as bad if it gets minor stains from everyday use. Bonus photos of it with my other recent second hand online purchase.


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> My bag game is going to be so strong this fall. The straps of the polka dot bag is so soft. Since it is second hand, I don't feel as bad if it gets minor stains from everyday use. Bonus photos of it with my other recent second hand online purchase.



Well done on another good purchase!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> My bag game is going to be so strong this fall. The straps of the polka dot bag is so soft.



So unique! Congrats on scoring these hard to find pieces!


----------



## hitt

I've been so excited to get this in the mail. This orange has a tinge of brown to it and I love it. It's perfect year round. Who am I kidding? Veau Foulonne is good for any time of the year.


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> I've been so excited to get this in the mail. This orange has a tinge of brown to it and I love it. It's perfect year round. Who am I kidding? Veau Foulonne is good for any time of the year.


I love your unique collection, hitt!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> I've been so excited to get this in the mail.



The Foulonne SH is the best 'small' bag, imo. Looks small but with so much space!


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> I've been so excited to get this in the mail. This orange has a tinge of brown to it and I love it. It's perfect year round. Who am I kidding? Veau Foulonne is good for any time of the year.



Lovely! I was just using my black one over the weekend!


----------



## beesaunt

Another new-to-me long handle Cuir. This is my perfect bag, but I like the softer leather of these older ones. I bought one new from the previous generation (that I no longer have) and two "previously-loved." Would be curious to know how the new ones from this last sale break in.


----------



## hitt

beesaunt said:


> Another new-to-me long handle Cuir. This is my perfect bag, but I like the softer leather of these older ones. I bought one new from the previous generation (that I no longer have) and two "previously-loved." Would be curious to know how the new ones from this last sale break in.
> 
> View attachment 3460766
> View attachment 3460768
> View attachment 3460769


Thank you for sharing these photos. They look absolutely luscious. You make me want to find a long handle cuir as well.


----------



## beesaunt

hitt said:


> Thank you for sharing these photos. They look absolutely luscious. You make me want to find a long handle cuir as well.



You should!


----------



## hitt

beesaunt said:


> You should!


You temptress(purse)!


----------



## lovely_bag

VanillaLV said:


> Here it is  (embarrassed because I really had lost count on how much I had) my updated Longchamp collection.
> 
> LE New York travel bag in taupe
> LE New York LLH in black
> LE Paris travel bag in red
> LLH Planetes in black
> MSH Planetes in brown
> MSH Planetes in terracotta
> MSH Le Pliage in Bilberry (this started it all)
> MSH Le Pliage Cabas in red
> S Le Pliage Cuir in bilberry
> Le Pliage backpack in taupe
> Mini Le Pliage in Bordeaux
> L pochette in orange
> Coin purse in blue
> LE Bang Pochette
> LM Cuir card case in navy
> Le Foulonne key pouch in grey
> Le Foulonne key case in pink
> Le Foulonne card holder in pink
> 
> I hope I got everything and didn't leave anything out. But thought I would share my updated collection. Sales can be dangerous [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3032619


Hello @VanillaLV 
which is your favourite colour for small accessoires such as a card holder? 
I can't decide: pink, blue, cognac? 
I carry LV monogramme, black patent canvas (Tod's) and red Longchamp. (2.0 leather. fall 2016)

Which colour would be the best choice? 

My guess: 2! (pink and cognac or pink and blue)


----------



## hitt

Another impulse purchase. I was being a bad buyer and didn't read the description all the way. I was expecting the small Le Pliage sized bag based on the title. I didn't look at the dimensions. It turns out to be the size of the mini Le Pliage bag, which I don't mind at all!  I guess the only thing I am a bit turned off about it is that it smells some sort of laundry detergent or bounce sheets, which I don't care for. It is a bit strong but that is something that will dissipate over time. It's so light and adorable.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> Another impulse purchase.



Sometimes, impulse buys are the best! Glad it turned out to be the size you want.


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> Another impulse purchase. I was being a bad buyer and didn't read the description all the way. I was expecting the small Le Pliage sized bag based on the title. I didn't look at the dimensions. It turns out to be the size of the mini Le Pliage bag, which I don't mind at all!  I guess the only thing I am a bit turned off about it is that it smells some sort of laundry detergent or bounce sheets, which I don't care for. It is a bit strong but that is something that will dissipate over time. It's so light and adorable.



This looks like a little suede LC! So cute!!


----------



## hitt

SmokieDragon said:


> This looks like a little suede LC! So cute!!


Now that you mention it, the velvet does give off a suede look, especially with its color combination!


----------



## honeybunny07

hitt said:


> My bag game is going to be so strong this fall. The straps of the polka dot bag is so soft. Since it is second hand, I don't feel as bad if it gets minor stains from everyday use. Bonus photos of it with my other recent second hand online purchase.



OMG, so beautiful! [emoji8] 
I saw the polka bag in red, and i was like "omg, i wanna buy!" but i was like a year late.. *tears* [emoji28] 
Someone is selling the vintage stripes mini in red-orange combination, but it's too small.. 

Congrats, they're both beautiful [emoji8] 
(And you keep talking that you're on a ban, but those bags! So gorgeous! [emoji8] [emoji7] )


----------



## SmokieDragon

LC quality has gone down. This is the snap button of my LP Neo Fantaisie which I bought in March this year. Used it for 5 days since then and the snap button has cracked!!! How can this be?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> How can this be?



Bring back to LC and see whether a repair is possible? Perhaps it is an unfortunate one off incident that you received a defective one? I am sorry it happened though. [emoji21]


----------



## lizpia

Nice


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> LC quality has gone down. This is the snap button of my LP Neo Fantaisie which I bought in March this year. Used it for 5 days since then and the snap button has cracked!!! How can this be?
> 
> View attachment 3464757


Yes, see if you can get it repaired. This is not good-I have seen a few other pictures on the forum of these cracked snaps.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> LC quality has gone down. This is the snap button of my LP Neo Fantaisie which I bought in March this year. Used it for 5 days since then and the snap button has cracked!!! How can this be?
> 
> View attachment 3464757



So sorry to see this. As @EGBDF mentioned, several other members have posted about the same problem. I hope LC will repair it.


----------



## lizpia

Finally I get to use Le Pliage leopard dollar


----------



## SmokieDragon

lizpia said:


> Finally I get to use Le Pliage leopard dollar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464925



This is so unique! Goes very well with your MCM!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bring back to LC and see whether a repair is possible? Perhaps it is an unfortunate one off incident that you received a defective one? I am sorry it happened though. [emoji21]





EGBDF said:


> Yes, see if you can get it repaired. This is not good-I have seen a few other pictures on the forum of these cracked snaps.





Cosmopolitan said:


> So sorry to see this. As @EGBDF mentioned, several other members have posted about the same problem. I hope LC will repair it.



Thanks so much for the suggestion to take it back to LC! Yes, will do so.

I noticed the snap sounded different today. Immediately, images of broken snaps flashed in my head. I pretty much knew what to expect when I turned the flap around. I'm not mad since I have many LCs, just disappointed it happened to my only LE Neo.

Yes, I have noticed the broken snaps here on the forum. I remember a Rose Neo on the Authenticate thread which also had a broken snap, in addition to other LPs. So sad to happen to the defining feature of the bag ie the snap on the flap


----------



## hitt

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestion to take it back to LC! Yes, will do so.
> 
> I noticed the snap sounded different today. Immediately, images of broken snaps flashed in my head. I pretty much knew what to expect when I turned the flap around. I'm not mad since I have many LCs, just disappointed it happened to my only LE Neo.
> 
> Yes, I have noticed the broken snaps here on the forum. I remember a Rose Neo on the Authenticate thread which also had a broken snap, in addition to other LPs. So sad to happen to the defining feature of the bag ie the snap on the flap


Keeping my fingers cross that they will repair it! Please keep us updated on the situation.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestion to take it back to LC! Yes, will do so.
> 
> I noticed the snap sounded different today. Immediately, images of broken snaps flashed in my head. I pretty much knew what to expect when I turned the flap around. I'm not mad since I have many LCs, just disappointed it happened to my only LE Neo.
> 
> Yes, I have noticed the broken snaps here on the forum. I remember a Rose Neo on the Authenticate thread which also had a broken snap, in addition to other LPs. So sad to happen to the defining feature of the bag ie the snap on the flap


I'm hoping it is a snap button batch problem and that LC can fix it for you. I have a feeling it can be done but do keep us posted.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lizpia said:


> Finally I get to use Le Pliage leopard dollar



Perfect set!


----------



## honeybunny07

SmokieDragon said:


> LC quality has gone down. This is the snap button of my LP Neo Fantaisie which I bought in March this year. Used it for 5 days since then and the snap button has cracked!!! How can this be?
> 
> View attachment 3464757


Ouch.. so sorry about that.. 
I rarely used it, but that shouldn't happen! 
Hope you can fix it at LC store


----------



## honeybunny07

lizpia said:


> Finally I get to use Le Pliage leopard dollar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464925


Nice [emoji8] 
How long have you keep it?
I hope you didn't forget to remove that plastic thing around the handle


----------



## sunshinesash

EGBDF said:


> Yes, see if you can get it repaired. This is not good-I have seen a few other pictures on the forum of these cracked snaps.


repaired??? more like replaced!!! LC has great customer service...I would be shocked if they didn't offer to replace this mishap ASAP. I trust LC quality so much and would be absolutely floored if this happened to any of my bags.


----------



## sunshinesash

hitt said:


> I've been so excited to get this in the mail. This orange has a tinge of brown to it and I love it. It's perfect year round. Who am I kidding? Veau Foulonne is good for any time of the year.


yes girl!! just got my new-to-me foulonne today....absolutely over the moon. I had [and still do] want the cuir M in natural, however the strap is sooo long for me  
I knew the foulonne would be ready to wear and shoulder straps are my go-to. Plus, I actually prefer the pebbled leather of the foulonne over the smooth leather of the cuir. Anywho...sooo lux in person. Love, love love!


----------



## lizpia

Thanks ! Yes  I took it off I purchased last year in Paris an never used it


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bring back to LC and see whether a repair is possible? Perhaps it is an unfortunate one off incident that you received a defective one? I am sorry it happened though. [emoji21]





EGBDF said:


> Yes, see if you can get it repaired. This is not good-I have seen a few other pictures on the forum of these cracked snaps.





Cosmopolitan said:


> So sorry to see this. As @EGBDF mentioned, several other members have posted about the same problem. I hope LC will repair it.





hitt said:


> Keeping my fingers cross that they will repair it! Please keep us updated on the situation.





honeybunny07 said:


> Ouch.. so sorry about that..
> I rarely used it, but that shouldn't happen!
> Hope you can fix it at LC store





sunshinesash said:


> repaired??? more like replaced!!! LC has great customer service...I would be shocked if they didn't offer to replace this mishap ASAP. I trust LC quality so much and would be absolutely floored if this happened to any of my bags.



Ladies, LC took in my Neo Fantaisie today to have the snap button replaced. They said they need 1-2 weeks to do it. The replacement will be free - I thought it's because my bag is still new but when I was looking at the docket they gave me, I noticed it said that the replacement is FOC as there's a lifetime warranty for the snap button! YAY!!!


----------



## sunshinesash

SmokieDragon said:


> Ladies, LC took in my Neo Fantaisie today to have the snap button replaced. They said they need 1-2 weeks to do it. The replacement will be free - I thought it's because my bag is still new but when I was looking at the docket they gave me, I noticed it said that the replacement is FOC as there's a lifetime guarantee for the snap button! YAY!!!


amazing news!!! LC FTW. I always, always, always can count on their customer service and this is great news for anyone who encounters a snap issue in the future! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SmokieDragon

sunshinesash said:


> amazing news!!! LC FTW. I always, always, always can count on their customer service and this is great news for anyone who encounters a snap issue in the future! Thanks for sharing



You're very welcome and glad to share!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Ladies, LC took in my Neo Fantaisie today to have the snap button replaced. They said they need 1-2 weeks to do it. The replacement will be free - I thought it's because my bag is still new but when I was looking at the docket they gave me, I noticed it said that the replacement is FOC as there's a lifetime warranty for the snap button! YAY!!!


Glad it all worked out! Yay!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Longchamp tote in color pink candy! Love anything pink!!


----------



## Claraloo

My new baby in camel and the large size


----------



## Ann_Margaret

girlsweetyyy said:


> Longchamp tote in color pink candy! Love anything pink!!


Candy is such a beautiful pink. We're bag twins!


----------



## Verinaamelia

first LC bag, love it [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Verinaamelia said:


> first LC bag, love it [emoji173]️[emoji7]



You've picked a classic. This bag packs a lot for its size. Congrats on joining the club and you won't stop at one. [emoji6]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Penelope bracelet in Midnight


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Penelope bracelet in Midnight
> 
> View attachment 3486047


Oh wow, I hadn't even noticed this one! So it's not adjustable? How heavy is the tassel closure part? So cute!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Oh wow, I hadn't even noticed this one! So it's not adjustable? How heavy is the tassel closure part? So cute!



It's not heavy at all! Lighter than my usual crystal bracelet  I sort of made it adjustable by intertwining it over and under to take up the slack so that it would stay in one place on my wrist


----------



## hitt

My orange Veau Foulonne arrived. I was expecting the small tote but it turns out to be the MINI! I didn't realize they had one in this size!! I don't hate it. This is one of the downsides to purchasing items online, your eyes deceive you because it is hard to picture the dimensions with close up photos of the bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> My orange Veau Foulonne arrived. I was expecting the small tote but it turns out to be the MINI! I didn't realize they had one in this size!!



One of my favourites! It looks small but packs a ton! I almost always need to have a long ruler with me when I purchase online. Sometimes, I even make a paper model of it if I had never seen the item irl. Just to visualise the size.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Penelope bracelet in Midnight
> 
> View attachment 3486047



Too cute! I thought u took if off a bag at first, LOL!





hitt said:


> My orange Veau Foulonne arrived. I was expecting the small tote but it turns out to be the MINI! I didn't realize they had one in this size!! I don't hate it. This is one of the downsides to purchasing items online, your eyes deceive you because it is hard to picture the dimensions with close up photos of the bag.



I never noticed but now that I think of it, the last time I saw one was so tiny, must have been the mini!


----------



## hitt

seton said:


> I never noticed but now that I think of it, the last time I saw one was so tiny, must have been the mini!


So apparently the mini has two open slot compartments on the inside, whereas the small(regular, short handle) has the zipped inner compartment and the open slot compartment right where the flap button is located. 

Here's a photo for a size comparison.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

hitt said:


> So apparently the mini has two open slot compartments on the inside, whereas the small(regular, short handle) has the zipped inner compartment and the open slot compartment right where the flap button is located.
> 
> Here's a photo for a size comparison.



I was thinking of getting the small cuir but I guess now I might get this beauty?? If you have a spare moment, would you please like to upload shots of you wearing it? [emoji4]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sometimes, I even make a paper model of it if I had never seen the item irl. Just to visualise the size.



Lol I've done that more times than I can count.  That's why we all belong here.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> Here's a photo for a size comparison.


Oops, I thought the mini is the small regular. I didn't know there was a mini in the first place. Wow, you scored another fabulous piece. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Lol I've done that more times than I can count.  That's why we all belong here.


Lol! And I thought I was wierd doing that paper model. Thank goodness this is one sane thing that bag lovers do.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Too cute! I thought u took if off a bag at first, LOL!



Thanks so much! I just fell for the tassel and Roseau hardware


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> So apparently the mini has two open slot compartments on the inside, whereas the small(regular, short handle) has the zipped inner compartment and the open slot compartment right where the flap button is located.



I never knew there was a Mini!! Thanks for educating us and congrats on scoring another rare piece!


----------



## nina1813

My small Long Champ Collection [emoji173]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

nina1813 said:


> My small Long Champ Collection



Very nice collection. [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

nina1813 said:


> My small Long Champ Collection [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492724



I love how luscious your Cuirs look!


----------



## LVlover13

nina1813 said:


> My small Long Champ Collection [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492724



Beautiful collection! I love small the short handle ones as well! [emoji1360]


----------



## LVlover13

Verinaamelia said:


> View attachment 3484908
> 
> 
> 
> first LC bag, love it [emoji173]️[emoji7]



Adorable!


----------



## myown

hitt said:


> So apparently the mini has two open slot compartments on the inside, whereas the small(regular, short handle) has the zipped inner compartment and the open slot compartment right where the flap button is located.
> 
> Here's a photo for a size comparison.


they really are stunning


----------



## Sibelle

My first Longchamp bag. I bought it at the Marseille airport as a souvenir.
I love it, it´s small, lightweight, holds a lot. And the color is gorgeous  . I will definitely buy more!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sibelle said:


> My first Longchamp bag. I bought it at the Marseille airport as a souvenir.
> I love it, it´s small, lightweight, holds a lot. And the color is gorgeous  . I will definitely buy more!
> 
> View attachment 3499369



Congrats very pretty! Bet it won't be your last.


----------



## bakeacookie

My London trio!


----------



## bakeacookie

And a comparison of hydrangea (suitcase) and the burgundy (London)



No flash



With flash. 

This will be my travel set. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> My London trio!



What a gorgeous trio! Love the burgundy and navy. [emoji175]


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a gorgeous trio! Love the burgundy and navy. [emoji175]



Thank you!


----------



## BocaBunny

My new purchases.


----------



## LVlover13

BocaBunny said:


> My new purchases.



Beautiful colors!


----------



## seton

BocaBunny said:


> My new purchases.



wonderful colours!


----------



## bakeacookie

Small Neo (at an odd angle) with my Mont Blanc luggage tag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Small Neo (at an odd angle) with my Mont Blanc luggage tag



My first small Neo is expected to arrive tmr. Can't wait to try out this size. My previous ones were medium which proved too big to wear as a crossbody bag.


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first small Neo is expected to arrive tmr. Can't wait to try out this size. My previous ones were medium which proved too big to wear as a crossbody bag.






You're going to looove the small. It's such an ideal size for crossbody and so incredibly comfortable . Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> You're going to looove the small. It's such an ideal size for crossbody and so incredibly comfortable



Bag twins! I opted for fuss free black this round. The mediums were navy and bilberry. Gorgeous colors but truthfully the medium was not comfortable as a crossbody when its loaded up with kiddy stuff. I intend to use it for an impending trip next week. Craning my neck for its arrival today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> You're going to looove the small.!



That bag charm, adorable!


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first small Neo is expected to arrive tmr. Can't wait to try out this size. My previous ones were medium which proved too big to wear as a crossbody bag.


I used the medium as a travel bag! 
So definitely big to be wearing crossbody. 




FancyPants77 said:


> View attachment 3517638
> 
> 
> You're going to looove the small. It's such an ideal size for crossbody and so incredibly comfortable . Congrats on your new bag!



Adorable bag charm! Where did you get it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> I used the medium as a travel bag!
> So definitely big to be wearing crossbody.



I originally bought it with the intention of an everyday bag. I am hopeful that the small Neo will fare better. [emoji16]


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> That bag charm, adorable!



Thank you so much . You're going to looove the small crossbody. It's extremely comfortable. And you can't go wrong with black


----------



## FancyPants77

bakeacookie said:


> I used the medium as a travel bag!
> So definitely big to be wearing crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable bag charm! Where did you get it?



Thank you! It's from etsy. The seller is AllAboutLouis and it's available in pink as well. $55. It's so pretty in person. Very well made 
View attachment 3517908


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Craning my neck for its arrival today.



Did it arrive? I love my small black Neo. Use it all the time. Rarely crossbody tho I have to admit. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Did it arrive? I love my small black Neo. Use it all the time. Rarely crossbody tho I have to admit. I hope it works out for you! [emoji2]


It did! I meant to start a reveal thread and share my experience about ordering from Harrods at the same time. The strap was shorter as compared to my mediums but I prefer it this way as it worked better as a crossbody. I like how minimalist it looks on its own without the strap. As much as I adore my mini SH, I rehomed it as I really do prefer being handsfree at times. This small Neo fulfilled my needs for that. A new staple for me. [emoji7] [emoji5]


----------



## paula3boys

My bag today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> My bag today



Gorgeous bag and the perfect bag charm to go with it.[emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like how minimalist it looks on its own without the strap.[emoji7] [emoji5]



I love to wear my small Neo that way too, so easy to carry!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I love to wear my small Neo that way too, so easy to carry!


I am test running it today without the strap but have it handy in the bag when I need it. I agree with you, so easy to carry and use.


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous bag and the perfect bag charm to go with it.[emoji7]


Thank you! I have been waiting to get one of these for quite awhile and when I found out a store opened in Vancouver earlier this year, I knew I'd make the 2 hour drive eventually


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> Thank you! I have been waiting to get one of these for quite awhile



The drive is worth it. It really dresses up a bag and makes it even nicer to look at.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All packed as a carry on for a trip next week. First time travelling without my trusty LP 2724.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed as a carry on for a trip next week. First time travelling without my trusty LP 2724.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519731



Looks like you can still put more stuff in there


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looks like you can still put more stuff in there


Haha! The bottom corners look like I can squeeze in just a little wee bit more. [emoji23]


----------



## BocaBunny

All packed and ready to go home!


----------



## Dintjes

My Longchamp collection. A bit obsessed with grey. Lol


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Dintjes said:


> My Longchamp collection. A bit obsessed with grey. Lol



Very nice! Love that gray Neo.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dintjes said:


> My Longchamp collection. A bit obsessed with grey. Lol


Lovely collection. Grey is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BocaBunny said:


> All packed and ready to go home!



Great choices for travel bags! I am currently using my expandable and it is such a versatile piece.


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great choices for travel bags! I am currently using my expandable and it is such a versatile piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525467



My absolute favorite weekender! I love it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> My absolute favorite weekender! I love it.


It is currently my favourite travel bag too. I used it as a carry on for jackets and snacks. Then for the same purpose for the roadtrip so that we can have quick access to things. Love this combo for travel.


----------



## Jesslovepurse

Okay... so I have a total of 8 Le Pliage tote Longchamp bags, plus one mini coin purse (not shown). To be honest, several of them are already frayed at the corners (a common problem of this bag), but they still work just fine, so instead of throw them out, I kept buying new ones  The old ones are perfect for carry onto plane travel. Kick it under the seat in the front, don't have to worry about dirtying or damaging it.
A funny story my friend told me: She used to only buy Le Pliage tote with short handles because her sister told her the long handle ones would make her look like an "old lady"  so she only bought short handles and several of them. After a while she found it very hard to fumble between her bag, phone, and baby, she got a long handle one. Now she will never go back using short handle LOL
This happen in Asian country, so I think there is a culture difference of how we view the bag 
PS: The medium short handle ones are perfect for fitting on top of carry on luggage, since the handle is short, the bag stays nicely, and the bag is large enough for personal belongs you might need on a plane! Happy travel!


----------



## jules 8

This beauty is on it's way to me for Christmas


----------



## Cosmopolitan

jules 8 said:


> View attachment 3530994
> 
> This beauty is on it's way to me for Christmas


----------



## jules 8

Cosmopolitan said:


>


I can hardly wait


----------



## Amazona

Jesslovepurse said:


> Okay... so I have a total of 8 Le Pliage tote Longchamp bags, plus one mini coin purse (not shown). To be honest, several of them are already frayed at the corners (a common problem of this bag), but they still work just fine, so instead of throw them out, I kept buying new ones  The old ones are perfect for carry onto plane travel. Kick it under the seat in the front, don't have to worry about dirtying or damaging it.
> A funny story my friend told me: She used to only buy Le Pliage tote with short handles because her sister told her the long handle ones would make her look like an "old lady"  so she only bought short handles and several of them. After a while she found it very hard to fumble between her bag, phone, and baby, she got a long handle one. Now she will never go back using short handle LOL
> This happen in Asian country, so I think there is a culture difference of how we view the bag
> PS: The medium short handle ones are perfect for fitting on top of carry on luggage, since the handle is short, the bag stays nicely, and the bag is large enough for personal belongs you might need on a plane! Happy travel!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529676



A lovely set of LP you have! Do remember that you can have the corners fixed free of charge. LC will do it for each bag once, but their repair prices aren't really all that expensive if you decide to repeat the process. I had my 10 yo LP custom fixed a year ago, they did the corners (which cost me nothing) and the inside pocket (gave my LP a new one) for 10 or 15 euros. Now she's good to go for several years more!


----------



## beesaunt

Found this little gem at the Rack last night.


----------



## mtg116

Nice! Fabulous find!


----------



## BocaBunny

In my passenger seat...


----------



## minoxa33

And today on the road with me...


----------



## spicestory

Dintjes said:


> My Longchamp collection. A bit obsessed with grey. Lol


@Dintjes - Your Longchamp collection is beautiful! By the way, is your Navy Neo handbag in the size medium? Also, is your Gray Neo handbag in the size small? I would love to know because I was originally planning to purchase a Navy Neo handbag earlier this summer, but I still haven't done so yet. And the reason is primarily due to my being undecided on whether to purchase the Navy Neo in the size small or size medium. Between the two sizes [of your Neos] in your LC collection photo posted above, which size of your Neos do you prefer more, and/or tend to use more often?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lsl25

I have the older version of the medium Le Pliage Neo in black and a Le Pliage in beige (no picture included because i have been using that for years and its so worn and dirty now ): )


----------



## Dintjes

Hi spicestory! Yes. My blue navy Neo is in medium size and the grey one is in small size. I use the grey small almost everyday for running errands. But sometimes i need to bring more stuff and the medium size is perfect for that. I think you should try it first in the LC store so you can decide which one to buy. It depends how many stuff you usually bring everyday. Hope that helps!


----------



## Dintjes

spicestory said:


> @Dintjes - Your Longchamp collection is beautiful! By the way, is your Navy Neo handbag in the size medium? Also, is your Gray Neo handbag in the size small? I would love to know because I was originally planning to purchase a Navy Neo handbag earlier this summer, but I still haven't done so yet. And the reason is primarily due to my being undecided on whether to purchase the Navy Neo in the size small or size medium. Between the two sizes [of your Neos] in your LC collection photo posted above, which size of your Neos do you prefer more, and/or tend to use more often?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi spicestory! Yes. My blue navy Neo is in medium size and the grey one is in small size. I use the grey small almost everyday for running errands. But sometimes i need to bring more stuff and the medium size is perfect for that. I think you should try it first in the LC store so you can decide which one to buy. It depends how many stuff you usually bring everyday. Hope that helps!


----------



## mtg116

Longchamp jardin royal menthe. Was not available in US.


----------



## spicestory

Dintjes said:


> Hi spicestory! Yes. My blue navy Neo is in medium size and the grey one is in small size. I use the grey small almost everyday for running errands. But sometimes i need to bring more stuff and the medium size is perfect for that. I think you should try it first in the LC store so you can decide which one to buy. It depends how many stuff you usually bring everyday. Hope that helps!



@Dintjes - Thanks for the information, it is very helpful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Merry Christmas!!!

My 2.0 Bucket Bag in Blue/Navy, Honore 404 Silk Scarf (http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/silk-scarf-8534soi?sku=5475) and Penelope bracelet in Midnight


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> My 2.0 Bucket Bag in Blue/Navy, Honore 404 Silk Scarf (http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/silk-scarf-8534soi?sku=5475) and Penelope bracelet in Midnight



Merry Christmas! I love all your LC pieces!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> My 2.0 Bucket Bag in Blue/Navy, Honore 404 Silk Scarf (http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/silk-scarf-8534soi?sku=5475) and Penelope bracelet in Midnight
> 
> View attachment 3556674



Three great items! Merry Christmas.


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> My 2.0 Bucket Bag in Blue/Navy, Honore 404 Silk Scarf (http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/silk-scarf-8534soi?sku=5475) and Penelope bracelet in Midnight
> 
> View attachment 3556674


Nice! And I like the way you tied your scarf. Merry Christmas!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Merry Christmas! I love all your LC pieces!





Cosmopolitan said:


> Three great items! Merry Christmas.





EGBDF said:


> Nice! And I like the way you tied your scarf. Merry Christmas!



Thanks so much, ladies!  The scarf tying was trial and error - I felt sure only after I showed hubby, haha! My first time using a silk scarf as an accessory on myself haha


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much, ladies!  The scarf tying was trial and error - I felt sure only after I showed hubby, haha! My first time using a silk scarf as an accessory on myself haha



You did a great job!! Looks wonderful and stylish. And it's a beautiful scarf.


----------



## mtg116

Merry Christmas! My new beautiful Ruby Penelope with matching penelope wristlet.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

mtg116 said:


> View attachment 3557112
> 
> Merry Christmas! My new beautiful Ruby Penelope with matching penelope wristlet.



Enjoy your beautiful gifts!


----------



## EGBDF

mtg116 said:


> View attachment 3557112
> 
> Merry Christmas! My new beautiful Ruby Penelope with matching penelope wristlet.


Thee are just gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You did a great job!! Looks wonderful and stylish. And it's a beautiful scarf.



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mtg116 said:


> View attachment 3557112
> 
> Merry Christmas! My new beautiful Ruby Penelope with matching penelope wristlet.



Lovely pair


----------



## EvieSeb5671

I was looking for a new card case and I picked this up at Nordstrom. Shocked by how affordable it was and how much it can hold! I absolutely love it [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

radhikaa91 said:


> I was looking for a new card case and I picked this up at Nordstrom. Shocked by how affordable it was and how much it can hold! I absolutely love it [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557784



Great color! Congrats.


----------



## bakeacookie

Found this for $45. 

Keep or return?


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> Found this for $45.
> 
> Keep or return?
> View attachment 3557842



Keep as it's LE


----------



## bakeacookie

SmokieDragon said:


> Keep as it's LE


Thanks. I'm pretty positive I'll keep it now lol.


----------



## EVIE1001

View media item 1488
My small Longchamp collection. Only received the hobo today, haven't taken plastic off yet!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EVIE1001 said:


> View media item 1488
> My small Longchamp collection. Only received the hobo today, haven't taken plastic off yet!



Great collection and congrats on the Heritage bag! It's such a versatile size and easy to wear and so beautifully designed. Enjoy!


----------



## Esquared72

So excited to share my major deal from Nordstrom Rack today...

LM Cuir Tote in Carmine. Marked down from $675 to $249.97!! No dustbag but all the metal hardware still has the protective plastic on it. Love it! [emoji173]


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> So excited to share my major deal from Nordstrom Rack today...
> 
> LM Cuir Tote in Carmine. Marked down from $675 to $249.97!! No dustbag but all the metal hardware still has the protective plastic on it. Love it! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3559891
> 
> View attachment 3559893


Great bag in a great color-I miss this line. Enjoy!


----------



## Esquared72

EGBDF said:


> Great bag in a great color-I miss this line. Enjoy!



Thanks! I had been kicking around the idea of getting a Neverfull lately, but I think this will scratch that itch quite nicely (and for significantly less $$!!).


----------



## EVIE1001

eehlers said:


> So excited to share my major deal from Nordstrom Rack today...
> 
> LM Cuir Tote in Carmine. Marked down from $675 to $249.97!! No dustbag but all the metal hardware still has the protective plastic on it. Love it! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3559891
> 
> View attachment 3559893


This is so pretty!


----------



## Kmora

EGBDF said:


> Great bag in a great color-I miss this line. Enjoy!


Is this model discontinued or did you mean the colour? Have this bag in Platinum (metallic soft gold) and want another but can't seem to find one.


----------



## Kmora

eehlers said:


> Thanks! I had been kicking around the idea of getting a Neverfull lately, but I think this will scratch that itch quite nicely (and for significantly less $$!!).


It is a great bag! My first tote actually. But it didn't scratch the itch enough for me haha, so I have bought a Neverfull and a Tory Burch Perry tote after my LM Cuir purchase haha. You know, they are completely different from each other, I mean, the LM Cuir has a top zipper and all . Definitely justifies puchases of other totes lacking top zipper


----------



## EGBDF

Kmora said:


> Is this model discontinued or did you mean the colour? Have this bag in Platinum (metallic soft gold) and want another but can't seem to find one.


All of the bags from this line (LM cuir) have been discontinued.


----------



## Kmora

EGBDF said:


> All of the bags from this line (LM cuir) have been discontinued.


Thank you for the information! My normal luck  Seems like all bags I have been planning to buy for years are getting discontinued. Didn't really have the economy to buy designer bags until this year, will definitely love my LM Cuir platinum even more now!


----------



## jello_1955

A Bloomingdales exclusive.


----------



## ironblock

I currently have a Le Pliage short handle medium Black by next week I'm gonna get the Taupe LH and Navy SH (Christmas and birthday gift to myself)


----------



## elinda

Love this bag, the leather and the colour!
I've wanted to find a nice bucket bag for a while and this one was love at first sight!
Works very well as a crossbody too


----------



## EGBDF

elinda said:


> Love this bag, the leather and the colour!
> I've wanted to find a nice bucket bag for a while and this one was love at first sight!
> Works very well as a crossbody too
> View attachment 3567717


Gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

elinda said:


> Love this bag, the leather and the colour!
> I've wanted to find a nice bucket bag for a while and this one was love at first sight!
> Works very well as a crossbody too
> View attachment 3567717



I couldn't agree with you more about how well it sits when it's crossbody - it just seems to stay perfectly in place and no bouncing off hips etc. I love the adjustable strap too! I adjusted the length of my strap to be the shortest possible since I'm only 5'1". I see you've had to adjust your strap to make it longer


----------



## elinda

SmokieDragon said:


> I couldn't agree with you more about how well it sits when it's crossbody - it just seems to stay perfectly in place and no bouncing off hips etc. I love the adjustable strap too! I adjusted the length of my strap to be the shortest possible since I'm only 5'1". I see you've had to adjust your strap to make it longer


Hi! I'm a little taller than you I think, 163cm, but I did carry it on the shortest strap length at first and it was fine for me too! I just changed to try it and so that one spot doesn't get worn out, not sure though if it makes a difference, so maybe I'll just go back to the shortest


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here is my Small Black Cuir with my adjustable strap from my Foulonne Crossbody bag! It dawned on me that I could use this Foulonne strap for nearly all my Cuirs


----------



## hitt

I had my doubts when people raved about applying Black Rocks on their corners...I am now a believer! 
Here are before photos and an after one!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Ann_Margaret

I though I'd share my LLH's since I am with the flu at home and have "some" time to kill.
I am a big LP fan, they are pretty much the only bags i carry. I am a little aprehensive to reveal how much I have 
I think I have enough so I decided not to purchase more. Let me know if you guys would like to see the rest of my collection

From top to bottom they are black, gunmetal, navy, chocolate, terracota, beige, bilberry, cedar, red, pink (aw16), green, azure and bubble.


----------



## seton

Oh excellent, altho I have more 1899s than you if that makes u feel better


----------



## Ann_Margaret

seton said:


> Oh excellent, altho I have more 1899s than you if that makes u feel better


Thanks  You do have a point there


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> Oh excellent, altho I have more 1899s than you if that makes u feel better



Could you make a rainbow? Lol


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> Could you make a rainbow? Lol



I dinna think so, lass. No yeller.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

These are my backpacks (not pictured are a cyclamen and an ultramarine one, which I don't have in my house right now). I love them when I do a lot of walking, but other than that, I prefer the other bags. They are black, terracotta, navy, coral and beige. The travel bags are a black XL and a terracotta L. The L I use a lot when I travel, together with my Kipling backpack that has a similar colour. The MSHs are black, gunmetal, navy, chocolate, taupe, bilberry, red (a little boring i know  most of the classic colours I have in all sizes eheh ) poppy, pink (aw16), cyclamen, coral and lemon. I also have a lagoon cage in short handle but that bag doesn't work for me and I think i will be selling it. The neos are black, pebble and navy mediums and khaki and pebble small, i also have a black small, not pictured. I love the pebble


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ann_Margaret said:


> These are my backpacks (not pictured are a cyclamen and an ultramarine one, which I don't have in my house right now). I love them when I do a lot of walking, but other than that, I prefer the other bags. They are black, terracotta, navy, coral and beige. The travel bags are a black XL and a terracotta L. The L I use a lot when I travel, together with my Kipling backpack that has a similar colour. The MSHs are black, gunmetal, navy, chocolate, taupe, bilberry, red (a little boring i know  most of the classic colours I have in all sizes eheh ) poppy, pink (aw16), cyclamen, coral and lemon. I also have a lagoon cage in short handle but that bag doesn't work for me and I think i will be selling it. The neos are black, pebble and navy mediums and khaki and pebble small, i also have a black small, not pictured. I love the pebble



Wonderful collection!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

SmokieDragon said:


> Wonderful collection!


Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Ann_Margaret

This is the rest of my collection. The MLH is my favorite size overall, especially in the summer, but with bulky winter clothing and coats I find they don't work so well, so I use my SSH, LLH and medium neos the most during winter. Thank you for letting me share.

MLH: black, navy, chocolate, taupe, beige, bilberry, red, red garance, candy, pink (ss16), cedar, green, blue (aw16), azure, boy, curry, anis, pearl. I also have garnet, poppy and gunmetal, not in the picture.
SSH: black, chocolate, terracotta, navy, red, red garance, fig, amethist, cyclamen (2012), pink (ss16), ecru, boy, coral, lagoon, lemon. 
Pouches in graphite and lagoon


----------



## paula3boys

Ann_Margaret said:


> This is the rest of my collection. The MLH is my favorite size overall, especially in the summer, but with bulky winter clothing and coats I find they don't work so well, so I use my SSH, LLH and medium neos the most during winter. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> MLH: black, navy, chocolate, taupe, beige, bilberry, red, red garance, candy, pink (ss16), cedar, green, blue (aw16), azure, boy, curry, anis, pearl. I also have garnet, poppy and gunmetal, not in the picture.
> SSH: black, chocolate, terracotta, navy, red, red garance, fig, amethist, cyclamen (2012), pink (ss16), ecru, boy, coral, lagoon, lemon.
> Pouches in graphite and lagoon



I hope they bring lagoon and coral back! Great collection


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> This is the rest of my collection



Amazing collection! [emoji7] [emoji106] [emoji175] [emoji170] [emoji171] [emoji172] [emoji813]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

elinda said:


> Love this bag, the leather and the colour!



Gorgeous bag! [emoji106] Imho, LC offers the best bucket bag in terms of functionality, great drawstrings that open and close with ease, soft and yet durable leather and very comfortable too, on the shoulder.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ann_Margaret said:


> This is the rest of my collection. The MLH is my favorite size overall, especially in the summer, but with bulky winter clothing and coats I find they don't work so well, so I use my SSH, LLH and medium neos the most during winter. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> MLH: black, navy, chocolate, taupe, beige, bilberry, red, red garance, candy, pink (ss16), cedar, green, blue (aw16), azure, boy, curry, anis, pearl. I also have garnet, poppy and gunmetal, not in the picture.
> SSH: black, chocolate, terracotta, navy, red, red garance, fig, amethist, cyclamen (2012), pink (ss16), ecru, boy, coral, lagoon, lemon.
> Pouches in graphite and lagoon



I'm still blown away by your collection! An army of LPs!


----------



## DayDreamer95

I've just gotten this bag from a personal shopper, apparently she kept this baby for nearly a year waiting for a buyer, and I'm so lucky to be the one! Although it's a limited edition from last year's Valentine's Day, I adore it so much! Was so thrilled to get it!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Amazing collection! [emoji7] [emoji106] [emoji175] [emoji170] [emoji171] [emoji172] [emoji813]





SmokieDragon said:


> I'm still blown away by your collection! An army of LPs!



Thank you!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

paula3boys said:


> I hope they bring lagoon and coral back! Great collection


Thank you!


----------



## elinda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous bag! [emoji106] Imho, LC offers the best bucket bag in terms of functionality, great drawstrings that open and close with ease, soft and yet durable leather and very comfortable too, on the shoulder.


Thank you! I agree completely!!
I considered the LV Noe bucket, but this is sooo much nicer feeling, soft and spacious and very practical 3 pockets inside too, plus the blue is just the right shade for my liking


----------



## frenziedhandbag

elinda said:


> Thank you! I agree completely!!
> I considered the LV Noe bucket, but this is sooo much nicer feeling, soft and spacious and very practical 3 pockets inside too, plus the blue is just the right shade for my liking


I compared the LV Noe bucket too and agree with all that you've said about LC. The navy is dark enough to be worry free and versatile, at the same time not so dark that it appears black. It's really pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

Just got this lil sequin heart charm today. I'm really into [emoji173]s.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Just got this lil sequin heart charm today.



I am all for hearts too. This is so cute. [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am all for hearts too. This is so cute. [emoji7]



Thanks lady! Now I have many different charm options for Vday! [emoji175]


----------



## Dintjes

Ann_Margaret said:


> These are my backpacks (not pictured are a cyclamen and an ultramarine one, which I don't have in my house right now). I love them when I do a lot of walking, but other than that, I prefer the other bags. They are black, terracotta, navy, coral and beige. The travel bags are a black XL and a terracotta L. The L I use a lot when I travel, together with my Kipling backpack that has a similar colour. The MSHs are black, gunmetal, navy, chocolate, taupe, bilberry, red (a little boring i know  most of the classic colours I have in all sizes eheh ) poppy, pink (aw16), cyclamen, coral and lemon. I also have a lagoon cage in short handle but that bag doesn't work for me and I think i will be selling it. The neos are black, pebble and navy mediums and khaki and pebble small, i also have a black small, not pictured. I love the pebble



You have such an AMAZING collection! I love it all..


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Just got this lil sequin heart charm today. I'm really into [emoji173]s.
> View attachment 3593562



Love those sequins! Just lovely!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Love those sequins! Just lovely!



Thank you SD! [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Longchamp Club Clutch during lunch yesterday:





Navy Medium Neo with Pinky Strap today:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Longchamp Club Clutch.
> 
> Navy Medium Neo with Pinky Strap today.



Pretty blue lovelies! Pinky is looking good with navy. Great match!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pretty blue lovelies! Pinky is looking good with navy. Great match!



Thanks so much! Now I'm wondering why I bought the Misty Blue strap too haha!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Dintjes said:


> You have such an AMAZING collection! I love it all..


Thank you so much!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Longchamp Club Clutch during lunch yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3594751
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Medium Neo with Pinky Strap today:
> 
> View attachment 3594752



Love that clutch!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Now I'm wondering why I bought the Misty Blue strap too haha!


As companion to Pinky? [emoji5] but in true honesty, misty blue will complement navy too and contrast nicely with black so both are winners!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Love that clutch!



Thanks so much! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> As companion to Pinky? [emoji5] but in true honesty, misty blue will complement navy too and contrast nicely with black so both are winners!



That's true! Anyway, it was difficult to choose between the 2 colours so I played it safe by getting both


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> it was difficult to choose between the 2 colours so I played it safe by getting both



I hope I do not have the same dilemma when they finally arrived in my country. I planned to get one now and await a darker color for F/W 17. Hopefully something in black and gray colorway.


----------



## Stansy

This weekend I found a picture of me and my very first LP in 1997


----------



## kimona

Hello.. 
my old cuir.. but still looks pretty to me[emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

kimona said:


> Hello..
> my old cuir.. but still looks pretty to me]



It doesn't look old at all. Very pretty.


----------



## SmokieDragon

kimona said:


> Hello..
> my old cuir.. but still looks pretty to me[emoji4]



This is a beautiful shot! Really captures the beauty of the bag  We are bag twins, BTW


----------



## selinak0

I just received my first purchase from Longchamp! This is the Le Pliage Small Tote in Navy.

I hope this is the right place to ask... I was wondering if the undersides of the handles are supposed to looked kind of frayed. I also noticed that the black part of the handles where it's stitched together doesn't look very even/clean and there's bits of leather coming through. I emailed Longchamp customer service with pictures and the response was that this is what it's supposed to look like and is not considered a defect. Would anyone be able to tell me if this indeed is the quality of Longchamp bags? I was hoping for better workmanship for the price I paid. Please let me know and thanks!


----------



## minoxa33

selinak0 said:


> I just received my first purchase from Longchamp! This is the Le Pliage Small Tote in Navy.
> 
> I hope this is the right place to ask... I was wondering if the undersides of the handles are supposed to looked kind of frayed. I also noticed that the black part of the handles where it's stitched together doesn't look very even/clean and there's bits of leather coming through. I emailed Longchamp customer service with pictures and the response was that this is what it's supposed to look like and is not considered a defect. Would anyone be able to tell me if this indeed is the quality of Longchamp bags? I was hoping for better workmanship for the price I paid. Please let me know and thanks!
> View attachment 3600738
> View attachment 3600734
> View attachment 3600735
> View attachment 3600736
> View attachment 3600737



Hello and welcome! Congrats on your new bag, it is beautiful! That is absolutely ok and not a sign of bad quality. The handles will become very smooth with use and in my experience, the black sealing might vanish. So it will even itself out. (I looked at my well-worn LP Nylon shopper, I love the leather parts!)


----------



## Phiomega

Added a classic to my LC collection:


I love carrying my large Neo for day trip, or for carry on bag in long flights, but the current ones I have are too colorful for work trip. 
Or maybe I just try to find an excuse to add this beautiful classic to my collection? [emoji12]
In any case, here is a new member to my LC family... a large Neo accessorized with Crabby!


----------



## FancyPants77

Phiomega said:


> Added a classic to my LC collection:
> View attachment 3601949
> 
> I love carrying my large Neo for day trip, or for carry on bag in long flights, but the current ones I have are too colorful for work trip.
> Or maybe I just try to find an excuse to add this beautiful classic to my collection? [emoji12]
> In any case, here is a new member to my LC family... a large Neo accessorized with Crabby!



This bag is the best for day trips! I love mine so much. Cute little crab as well


----------



## LVoeluv

Can't believe I can still get this lagoon [emoji227] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
le pliage brand new from store!! Yay! [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> a large Neo accessorized with Crabby!



A wonderful classic to add to your collection. Black is timeless and worryfree as a carry on. Pincher claws to Crabby for transforming a chic look to a playful look. [emoji307]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVoeluv said:


> Can't believe I can still get this lagoon



So pretty! Reminds me of the carribean somehow and a much well needed beach vacation. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## LVoeluv

frenziedhandbag said:


> So pretty! Reminds me of the carribean somehow and a much well needed beach vacation. Enjoy your new bag!



Thank you! [emoji7]


----------



## luxluna

Just purchased this little beauty!


----------



## jeep317

LVoeluv said:


> Can't believe I can still get this lagoon [emoji227]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> le pliage brand new from store!! Yay! [emoji7]



Omg! Where? That is beautiful!


----------



## LVoeluv

jeep317 said:


> Omg! Where? That is beautiful!



At first I called the store at Madison Avenue and was told it's an older color so she gave me the outlet store number at Woodbury and that's where I got it, super happy [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## toujours*chic

luxluna said:


> Just purchased this little beauty!


I love this bag and where did you find that cute little bunny rabbit??!


----------



## thedseer

LVoeluv said:


> Can't believe I can still get this lagoon [emoji227]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> le pliage brand new from store!! Yay! [emoji7]


Congratulations! Lagoon is my favorite.


----------



## LVoeluv

thedseer said:


> Congratulations! Lagoon is my favorite.



Thanks! I'm obsessed with this color and have been on the hunt to get it but reluctant to go reseller or pre-loved. Can't believe the outlet store still carries it! Too bad the coral has been sold out there too or else I'll definitely get that too! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

luxluna said:


> Just purchased this little beauty!


Such a cute rabbit! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## pbnjam

I did some shopping today! Here are my new purchases. I know I mentioned concerns that the strap length may have changed. So I actually had my neo bag with me to compare. This strap is exactly the same length as the one on the bag I bought today. Just the strap on the opera neo was different and therefore I returned it last yr.

Here is my LP Neo Fantasie - Sakura in Navy Blue and Roseau Sakura Coin Purse


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pbnjam said:


> I did some shopping today! Here are my new purchases. I know I mentioned concerns that the strap length may have changed. So I actually had my neo bag with me to compare. This strap is exactly the same length as the one on the bag I bought today. Just the strap on the opera neo was different and therefore I returned it last yr.
> 
> Here is my LP Neo Fantasie - Sakura in Navy Blue and Roseau Sakura Coin Purse
> View attachment 3603881
> 
> View attachment 3603882



Congrats and enjoy your happy spring purchases!


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> I did some shopping today! Here are my new purchases. I know I mentioned concerns that the strap length may have changed. So I actually had my neo bag with me to compare. This strap is exactly the same length as the one on the bag I bought today. Just the strap on the opera neo was different and therefore I returned it last yr.
> 
> Here is my LP Neo Fantasie - Sakura in Navy Blue and Roseau Sakura Coin Purse
> View attachment 3603881
> 
> View attachment 3603882


These are so pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats and enjoy your happy spring purchases!



Thank you Cosmo! This size, shape and style have served me well so I am happy to add another in this lovely print! [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> These are so pretty!



Thank you! I just love the print! O and this is my first Neo Fantasie bag. [emoji175][emoji254]


----------



## LVlover13

My mini in blue! Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## hitt

pbnjam said:


> I did some shopping today! Here are my new purchases. I know I mentioned concerns that the strap length may have changed. So I actually had my neo bag with me to compare. This strap is exactly the same length as the one on the bag I bought today. Just the strap on the opera neo was different and therefore I returned it last yr.
> 
> Here is my LP Neo Fantasie - Sakura in Navy Blue and Roseau Sakura Coin Purse
> View attachment 3603881
> 
> View attachment 3603882


Congratulations for your new additions! And congratulations to tempting me to order the Roseau Sakura Coin Purse right away! IT'S ADORABLE.


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> Congratulations for your new additions! And congratulations to tempting me to order the Roseau Sakura Coin Purse right away! IT'S ADORABLE.


Thank you Hitt! That coin purse is so adorable. It goes with your mini bags!


LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3603999
> 
> 
> My mini in blue! Love it! [emoji7]



Very cute bag! Lovely[emoji170]!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pbnjam said:


> I did some shopping today! Here are my new purchases. I know I mentioned concerns that the strap length may have changed. So I actually had my neo bag with me to compare. This strap is exactly the same length as the one on the bag I bought today. Just the strap on the opera neo was different and therefore I returned it last yr.
> 
> Here is my LP Neo Fantasie - Sakura in Navy Blue and Roseau Sakura Coin Purse
> View attachment 3603881
> 
> View attachment 3603882



Such great purchases!! Would you mind taking more pics of your coin purse? I'd love to see it more in scale and perhaps what fits in it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@pbnjam 
So pretty! Spring is in the air! Congrats on your new pieces!


----------



## msGrn

Found this le pillage backpack at my local department store for 65€


----------



## LVlover13

msGrn said:


> Found this le pillage backpack at my local department store for 65€



What a good find! I think I have the same one. Love it! [emoji813]️


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> I did some shopping today! Here are my new purchases. I know I mentioned concerns that the strap length may have changed. So I actually had my neo bag with me to compare. This strap is exactly the same length as the one on the bag I bought today. Just the strap on the opera neo was different and therefore I returned it last yr.
> 
> Here is my LP Neo Fantasie - Sakura in Navy Blue and Roseau Sakura Coin Purse
> View attachment 3603881
> 
> View attachment 3603882



Congrats on your new items! Glad there are no issues with strap length


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> I did some shopping today! Here are my new purchases. I know I mentioned concerns that the strap length may have changed. So I actually had my neo bag with me to compare. This strap is exactly the same length as the one on the bag I bought today. Just the strap on the opera neo was different and therefore I returned it last yr.
> 
> Here is my LP Neo Fantasie - Sakura in Navy Blue and Roseau Sakura Coin Purse
> View attachment 3603881
> 
> View attachment 3603882




Love ur haul. I will probably copy it but I've been busy with NYFW this week.

Speaking of NYFW, did everyone see the Jeremy Scott LE LC for AW17? Not his best.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Love ur haul. I will probably copy it but I've been busy with NYFW this week.
> 
> Speaking of NYFW, did everyone see the Jeremy Scott LE LC for AW17? Not his best.





SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on your new items! Glad there are no issues with strap length





frenziedhandbag said:


> @pbnjam
> So pretty! Spring is in the air! Congrats on your new pieces!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Such great purchases!! Would you mind taking more pics of your coin purse? I'd love to see it more in scale and perhaps what fits in it?



Thank you ladies! Spring can't come soon enough! The SA and I had a good laugh at how wrong I was about the strap. But it's good to be careful.

@bellebellebelle19 - I will take the pictures for you tonight. [emoji4]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Speaking of NYFW, did everyone see the Jeremy Scott LE LC for AW17? Not his best.



Yeah this one right. Thumbs down from me. Worse than usual.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I currently own three Longchamps - 1 Neo in purple and 2 Le Pliage (L) in black & brown.  I originally wanted another Neo in black or Navy, but was very turned off by the cheap looking ginormous plastic zippers that they now have.  While in Bloomingdales yesterday I happened across something I had personally never seen - a Le Pliage in Le Foulonné leather.   Because I love pebbled leather and find it quite durable and carefree, this lil baby came home with me.  Next will be the "Lucky" bag!


----------



## paula3boys

selinak0 said:


> I just received my first purchase from Longchamp! This is the Le Pliage Small Tote in Navy.
> 
> I hope this is the right place to ask... I was wondering if the undersides of the handles are supposed to looked kind of frayed. I also noticed that the black part of the handles where it's stitched together doesn't look very even/clean and there's bits of leather coming through. I emailed Longchamp customer service with pictures and the response was that this is what it's supposed to look like and is not considered a defect. Would anyone be able to tell me if this indeed is the quality of Longchamp bags? I was hoping for better workmanship for the price I paid. Please let me know and thanks!
> View attachment 3600738
> View attachment 3600734
> View attachment 3600735
> View attachment 3600736
> View attachment 3600737


Unfortunately that is exactly how one of mine arrived in December after purchasing it brand new. Then after using it 4-5 times for less than full day each time, it became worse to where the sealant is coming off the handles more. The handles are pretty floppy now because of it. This happened on one of my others as well. Yet I have two that it never happened to and I used those way more than the first two. It does not matter where they are made as one of mine with this issue is MIC and the other with the issue is MIF. I sent my bags to Longchamp repair and they said it is normal and they would not fix for free, they would charge $30 per bag to fix the handles, but that the handles would probably still look the same!! So while I love my bags, I will never pay full price for them again. I am glad that one of them with the issue was at least on clearance so I didn't pay much at all, but the other was $186 because it was the Statue of Liberty bag



LVoeluv said:


> Can't believe I can still get this lagoon [emoji227]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> le pliage brand new from store!! Yay! [emoji7]


I thought this color was long gone! I was so surprised to see this. I called the outlet and they still have this, only in the large tote of course. I wish they would have it in the smaller one with long handles. Do you know how old the color is (when did it come out)? I guess it is now $116 (down from $145) plus tax if your state has a boutique in it (mine does not, so no tax) and free shipping for anyone else curious. Unfortunately they did not have anything at all in the coral color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FrenchBulldog said:


> a Le Pliage in Le Foulonné leather.   Because I love pebbled leather and find it quite durable and carefree, this lil baby came home with me



Great bag in great leather. The Foulonne line is my favourite line from LC and for good reason, it is so durable and light. Congrats on scoring this beauty!


----------



## LVoeluv

paula3boys said:


> I thought this color was long gone! I was so surprised to see this. I called the outlet and they still have this, only in the large tote of course. I wish they would have it in the smaller one with long handles. Do you know how old the color is (when did it come out)? I guess it is now $116 (down from $145) plus tax if your state has a boutique in it (mine does not, so no tax) and free shipping for anyone else curious. Unfortunately they did not have anything at all in the coral color.



I thought so too until the Madison store told me to try the outlet store and I was told it's a 2015 spring/summer color. They only have large with long handles left so I jump on it, lol [emoji23] Too bad coral was long gone, [emoji29]


----------



## paula3boys

LVoeluv said:


> I thought so too until the Madison store told me to try the outlet store and I was told it's a 2015 spring/summer color. They only have large with long handles left so I jump on it, lol [emoji23] Too bad coral was long gone, [emoji29]



Oh I thought it was 2014 from when I googled it, but just glad you shared info as I have it coming.  Didn't want to spend that much for a bag at the outlet when my Nordstrom clearance finds are always better deals, but I'll deal and hope it has better handles than two of mine. I've been looking for lagoon for awhile at any rate!


----------



## Melliebellie07

Does anyone know how to remove water stains on a neo? I've tried to remove a stain, which I thought was an oil stain. I used Mrs. Meyer's dish soap with a cloth. After allowing it to dry, I've noticed that the stain was still there. However, the water dispersed and now it has left a huge water stain on the front of my bag. I am super annoyed!! I don't want to dunk it in water or in the washer. Any suggestions on how I could remove this stinkin' water stain?


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Melliebellie07 said:


> Does anyone know how to remove water stains on a neo? I've tried to remove a stain, which I thought was an oil stain. I used Mrs. Meyer's dish soap with a cloth. After allowing it to dry, I've noticed that the stain was still there. However, the water dispersed and now it has left a huge water stain on the front of my bag. I am super annoyed!! I don't want to dunk it in water or in the washer. Any suggestions on how I could remove this stinkin' water stain?


I have some water stains also on my purple Neo from the rain I presume.  While they are very faint, it annoys me because I know they are there.  I am going to ask them to clean my bag when I drop it off to have the bottom corners repaired.  I love that stinking bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yeah this one right. Thumbs down from me. Worse than usual.
> 
> View attachment 3604501



EEEEEEERRRRRRRR!!!! I don't know what to think. Really bad and tacky


----------



## Melliebellie07

FrenchBulldog said:


> I have some water stains also on my purple Neo from the rain I presume.  While they are very faint, it annoys me because I know they are there.  I am going to ask them to clean my bag when I drop it off to have the bottom corners repaired.  I love that stinking bag.


 I was able to remove the water stains by wiping/brushing the entire bag! unfortunately, the oil stain was still there ! I might end up buying Grandma's Secret Spot Remover according to what I've been reading as the next solution. You may want to wash your whole bag- I used this old, but clean brush to wash my bag. I didnt use soap this time just to prevent anything else from forming. Good luck!


----------



## paula3boys

Melliebellie07 said:


> I was able to remove the water stains by wiping/brushing the entire bag! unfortunately, the oil stain was still there ! I might end up buying Grandma's Secret Spot Remover according to what I've been reading as the next solution. You may want to wash your whole bag- I used this old, but clean brush to wash my bag. I didnt use soap this time just to prevent anything else from forming. Good luck!



I love Grandma's Secret Spot Remover!


----------



## Stansy

Ready for a new day in the office.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3606173
> 
> 
> Ready for a new day in the office.



Looking good!


----------



## paula3boys

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3606173
> 
> 
> Ready for a new day in the office.



Cute tassel!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Small Pebble Quadri and LC scarf (don't know the name) today:


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My Small Pebble Quadri and LC scarf (don't know the name) today:
> 
> View attachment 3606484
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606485




You and the bag look smashing xx


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SmokieDragon said:


> My Small Pebble Quadri and LC scarf (don't know the name) today:
> 
> View attachment 3606484
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606485



Love that you're still rocking it with the scarf! I also love the Quadri…the color + the charm you chose looks fabulous!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> My Small Pebble Quadri and LC scarf (don't know the name) today:
> 
> View attachment 3606484
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606485


Beautiful scarf, it looks very pretty the way you wear it. And love the matching bag!


Stansy said:


> View attachment 3606173
> 
> 
> Ready for a new day in the office.


Beautiful bag and tassel!


----------



## hitt

New to me Le Foulonne Cosmetic Case. The shade of orange is slightly different than the orange tote. But now I am realizing it looks the same in the photos. 
Does anyone have one of Longchamp's smaller accessories like this cosmetic case? Does it have a made in XXX tag in it? This one doesn't have one.


----------



## seton

hitt said:


> New to me Le Foulonne Cosmetic Case. The shade of orange is slightly different than the orange tote. But now I am realizing it looks the same in the photos.
> Does anyone have one of Longchamp's smaller accessories like this cosmetic case? Does it have a made in XXX tag in it? This one doesn't have one.




excellent match. 
if you cant find a tag inside, then the MADE IN is embossed somewhere on the leather.


----------



## hitt

seton said:


> excellent match.
> if you cant find a tag inside, then the MADE IN is embossed somewhere on the leather.


SETON! THANK YOU! After scouring the case, I finally found it and it was right in front of my face! Ah!


----------



## seton

hitt said:


> SETON! THANK YOU! After scouring the case, I finally found it and it was right in front of my face! Ah!



Yay, you found it! Good job!


----------



## Lizzys

FrenchBulldog said:


> I currently own three Longchamps - 1 Neo in purple and 2 Le Pliage (L) in black & brown.  I originally wanted another Neo in black or Navy, but was very turned off by the cheap looking ginormous plastic zippers that they now have.  While in Bloomingdales yesterday I happened across something I had personally never seen - a Le Pliage in Le Foulonné leather.   Because I love pebbled leather and find it quite durable and carefree, this lil baby came home with me.  Next will be the "Lucky" bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604531


Such a beauty!  I just bought the Neo black medium at Bloomingdales.  I know what you mean about the zippers and now that I see this one I think I want to exchange it.  How does the size compare to the Le Pilage medium or large.  Medium is a better size for me.  Is it in the middle of the size range?  It is hard to tell from the description on the website.  I have to take a road trip to Bloomingdales so I would appreciate any other information you could give me.  A mod shot would be great if you don't mind.  Thanks so much!  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Ready for a new day in the office.



It looks so smooshy. Makes one wants to hug it. [emoji7] 



SmokieDragon said:


> My Small Pebble Quadri and LC scarf



Quadri and scarf, items that tugs at my heart. Love how you tied the scarf. Pretty! 



hitt said:


> New to me Le Foulonne Cosmetic Case.



Very pretty cosmetic case. Congrats on scoring it!


----------



## Jellybee

LP Navy


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Melliebellie07 said:


> I was able to remove the water stains by wiping/brushing the entire bag! unfortunately, the oil stain was still there ! I might end up buying Grandma's Secret Spot Remover according to what I've been reading as the next solution. You may want to wash your whole bag- I used this old, but clean brush to wash my bag. I didnt use soap this time just to prevent anything else from forming. Good luck!


That is good to hear. I am going to research the Grandma's Secret Spot Remover. Woohoo. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great bag in great leather. The Foulonne line is my favourite line from LC and for good reason, it is so durable and light. Congrats on scoring this beauty!


Thank you.  I think I finally found true bag love. Such a simple and lightweight classy tote in the perfect size.  I have so much stuffed in it today with room to spare. I also love how comfy it is on the shoulder. I hope they will bring this style out again in more colors. I was told by an LC SA that the style had been discontinued. What a shame.


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> SETON! THANK YOU! After scouring the case, I finally found it and it was right in front of my face! Ah!



That sure looks hard to spot! Well done!


----------



## SmokieDragon

FrenchBulldog said:


> Thank you.  I think I finally found true bag love. Such a simple and lightweight classy tote in the perfect size.  I have so much stuffed in it today with room to spare. I also love how comfy it is on the shoulder. I hope they will bring this style out again in more colors. I was told by an LC SA that the style had been discontinued. What a shame.



I think it was discontinued not too long ago - SS16 was its last season, I think. It's indeed a shame it was discontinued.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> You and the bag look smashing xx





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love that you're still rocking it with the scarf! I also love the Quadri…the color + the charm you chose looks fabulous!





pbnjam said:


> Beautiful scarf, it looks very pretty the way you wear it. And love the matching bag!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Quadri and scarf, items that tugs at my heart. Love how you tied the scarf. Pretty!



Thanks so much, ladies! Think the scarf is my favourite one and the Pebble Quadri is one of my fave bags (maybe I have too many favourite bags, haha)!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

SmokieDragon said:


> My Small Pebble Quadri and LC scarf (don't know the name) today:
> 
> View attachment 3606484
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606485


Love, love, love the Rooster.  So stinkin cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FrenchBulldog said:


> Thank you.  I think I finally found true bag love. Such a simple and lightweight classy tote in the perfect size.  I have so much stuffed in it today with room to spare. I also love how comfy it is on the shoulder. I hope they will bring this style out again in more colors. I was told by an LC SA that the style had been discontinued. What a shame.



This style had indeed been discontinued. Lucky you to score one! I used to have a small handheld foulonne tote in black too (think the exact version of yours but shrunk to a small size) but had rehomed it as shoulder bags work better for me though I do adore handheld bags. It was one of my favourite bags as it was so spacious, packs tons and yet so light. Truth be told, I am tempted to get this shoulder tote before it is gone for good.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

frenziedhandbag said:


> This style had indeed been discontinued. Lucky you to score one! I used to have a small handheld foulonne tote in black too (think the exact version of yours but shrunk to a small size) but had rehomed it as shoulder bags work better for me though I do adore handheld bags. It was one of my favourite bags as it was so spacious, packs tons and yet so light. Truth be told, I am tempted to get this shoulder tote before it is gone for good.


I really really love this bag. It is very deceiving in that while it does not look big, it carries a ton. My favorite thing is that it is so lightweight, making wearing over shoulder and/or handheld a breeze. I also like that handle drop is long enough to still fit while wearing bulky coat. Bloomingdales is wear I got mine.  I hope you decide to get one


----------



## SmokieDragon

FrenchBulldog said:


> Love, love, love the Rooster.  So stinkin cute!



Thanks so much! The Rooster has become one of my fave charms already


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FrenchBulldog said:


> I really really love this bag. It is very deceiving in that while it does not look big, it carries a ton. My favorite thing is that it is so lightweight, making wearing over shoulder and/or handheld a breeze. I also like that handle drop is long enough to still fit while wearing bulky coat. Bloomingdales is wear I got mine.  I hope you decide to get one


I can feel your love for it. [emoji106] I am deliberating between this and another Foulonne hobo. The latter looks more relaxed whilst the tote looks more polished. I know the Foulonne line doesn't disappoint. I hope I make up my mind soon. [emoji28]


----------



## FrenchBulldog

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can feel your love for it. [emoji106] I am deliberating between this and another Foulonne hobo. The latter looks more relaxed whilst the tote looks more polished. I know the Foulonne line doesn't disappoint. I hope I make up my mind soon. [emoji28]


I purchased the hobo years ago.  While I adored the style what did not work for me is the way the rings holding the shoulder strap dug into my shoulder blades.  Something was off IMO about the way the rings were shaped and/or placed.  Other than that I loved the Foulanne hobo.  The tote easily transitions from the weekday to the weekend.  I would suggest your getting the tote since it is only carried at Bloomingdales and is otherwise a discontinued style.  Once they are sold out, there will be no more.  Good luck.


----------



## SmokieDragon

FrenchBulldog said:


> I purchased the hobo years ago.  While I adored the style what did not work for me is the way the rings holding the shoulder strap dug into my shoulder blades.  Something was off IMO about the way the rings were shaped and/or placed.  Other than that I loved the Foulanne hobo.  The tote easily transitions from the weekday to the weekend.  I would suggest your getting the tote since it is only carried at Bloomingdales and is otherwise a discontinued style.  Once they are sold out, there will be no more.  Good luck.



Now they've gotten rid of the rings - it's strap straight away into the grommets - see how it looks now: http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/le-foulonne/hobo-bags-1098021?sku=2167. I wonder if it would have made a difference for you


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Now they've gotten rid of the rings - it's strap straight away into the grommets - see how it looks now: http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/le-foulonne/hobo-bags-1098021?sku=2167. I wonder if it would have made a difference for you



Yeah LC updated the Foulonne hobo last fall. I bought one and haven't had any issues with the hardware being uncomfortable. I love how the bag stands up on its own and isn't slouchy. It has a flat base and lightly structured sides. It also holds a lot for its size. Highly recommend!


----------



## Aliluvlv

FrenchBulldog said:


> I currently own three Longchamps - 1 Neo in purple and 2 Le Pliage (L) in black & brown.  I originally wanted another Neo in black or Navy, but was very turned off by the cheap looking ginormous plastic zippers that they now have.  While in Bloomingdales yesterday I happened across something I had personally never seen - a Le Pliage in Le Foulonné leather.   Because I love pebbled leather and find it quite durable and carefree, this lil baby came home with me.  Next will be the "Lucky" bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604531


Congratulations on this beautiful Bloomies exclusive! How do you like it?  Did you by any chance see the cognac color when you were there? I'm considering my first Longchamp bag and decided the medium totes (or small size with long handles) would work best on me since I'm only 4'11", with shoulder carry option. Do you have to worry about the leather? I like the details and interior of this bag over the neo and nylon I think.  They really are addictive bags. I can see myself falling down this rabbit hole pretty easily [emoji16]


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations on this beautiful Bloomies exclusive! How do you like it?  Did you by any chance see the cognac color when you were there? I'm considering my first Longchamp bag and decided the medium totes (or small size with long handles) would work best on me since I'm only 4'11", with shoulder carry option. Do you have to worry about the leather? I like the details and interior of this bag over the neo and nylon I think.  They really are addictive bags. I can see myself falling down this rabbit hole pretty easily [emoji16]


Thank you.  I did see the cognac, but opted for the black because I felt it looked a bit more expensive and was definitely carefree.  I did not care for the lighter stitching on the cognac.  The Le Foulanne leather is pebbled, very durable and carefree.  I have had this bag a week and have worn it every day, too and including, in the pouring rain yesterday.  It is fine and I had no worries.  I simply wiped it off with my scarf when I got onto the train.  The interior is very nice with enough pockets to organize everything you need.  I have attached a photo to show you everything I have been carrying.  The shoulder straps are also long enough to wear even with a thick coat and are also comfortable with bare shoulders.  I cannot say enough good things about this bag or its design.  I think I have truly found the perfect leather tote.  I also have 2 nylon Le Pliate and a Neo, all of which I love as well.  Longchamp truly makes a wonderful product.  I hope you decide to give her a try.  Please share photos if you do.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yeah LC updated the Foulonne hobo last fall. I bought one and haven't had any issues with the hardware being uncomfortable. I love how the bag stands up on its own and isn't slouchy. It has a flat base and lightly structured sides. It also holds a lot for its size. Highly recommend!
> 
> View attachment 3609530
> View attachment 3609531


I love this hobo.  Maybe I will reconsider.  Thank you for sharing.  I had no clue they changed out the rings.  Maybe I was not the only one who found them uncomfortable.


----------



## Aliluvlv

FrenchBulldog said:


> Thank you.  I did see the cognac, but opted for the black because I felt it looked a bit more expensive and was definitely carefree.  I did not care for the lighter stitching on the cognac.  The Le Foulanne leather is pebbled, very durable and carefree.  I have had this bag a week and have worn it every day, too and including, in the pouring rain yesterday.  It is fine and I had no worries.  I simply wiped it off with my scarf when I got onto the train.  The interior is very nice with enough pockets to organize everything you need.  I have attached a photo to show you everything I have been carrying.  The shoulder straps are also long enough to wear even with a thick coat and are also comfortable with bare shoulders.  I cannot say enough good things about this bag or its design.  I think I have truly found the perfect leather tote.  I also have 2 nylon Le Pliate and a Neo, all of which I love as well.  Longchamp truly makes a wonderful product.  I hope you decide to give her a try.  Please share photos if you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609946


Wow that's amazing!  Thank you for the review and I'm very glad to hear you love it! I'm also glad to know your opinion on the cognac, I definitely would be bothered by the lighter stitching. I usually prefer most stitching to disappear on a bag. Black is so classic too. Glad to hear the straps are comfortable too! If I can swing it I think I'd prefer the leather,  but if not I might go for the nylon in either navy, black, or gunmetal. Thanks! [emoji16]


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> I did some shopping today! Here are my new purchases. I know I mentioned concerns that the strap length may have changed. So I actually had my neo bag with me to compare. This strap is exactly the same length as the one on the bag I bought today. Just the strap on the opera neo was different and therefore I returned it last yr.
> 
> Here is my LP Neo Fantasie - Sakura in Navy Blue and Roseau Sakura Coin Purse
> View attachment 3603881
> 
> View attachment 3603882



These are so fresh and pretty for spring! Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> These are so fresh and pretty for spring! Congrats!


Thank you! Love the print and style works for me.


----------



## Blessed0819

received it Thursday and loving her! [emoji7]


----------



## Angelblake

I don't think I've posted this yet..Kate Moss for Longchamp:


----------



## paula3boys

LVoeluv said:


> Thanks! I'm obsessed with this color and have been on the hunt to get it but reluctant to go reseller or pre-loved. Can't believe the outlet store still carries it! Too bad the coral has been sold out there too or else I'll definitely get that too! [emoji7][emoji7]



Do you think this outlet lagoon tote is actually made for Outlet though? I just got mine today and it has brown zipper instead of lagoon color to match the bag like my other four bags zippers match their color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FrenchBulldog said:


> I purchased the hobo years ago.  While I adored the style what did not work for me is the way the rings holding the shoulder strap dug into my shoulder blades.  Something was off IMO about the way the rings were shaped and/or placed.



That is something very interesting about the hobo. Through pictures, I had assumed the hobo to be very comfortable. Never would I had known that the rings can dig. Thank you for sharing this information with me. 

I like the hobo for its casual vibe and somehow the strap drop seems longer which is what I prefer. The tote is a better option in the sense it can be a polished work tote and yet transition well into the weekends. My only concern is the strap drop. Do you feel that the strap drop is at least 9 inches or similar to a large le pliage  (if you happen to own one)? The medium le pliage with its 8 inches strap drop is a tad tighter for me and tends to slip off ny shoulders. 

Once again, grateful thanks for sharing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> It also holds a lot for its size. Highly recommend!



This is the one that I am considering, vs the Foulonne tote with flap cover. I do like the detachable strap option. Perhaps the Neo's strap can be used to convert this bag to a crossbody.


----------



## LVoeluv

paula3boys said:


> Do you think this outlet lagoon tote is actually made for Outlet though? I just got mine today and it has brown zipper instead of lagoon color to match the bag like my other four bags zippers match their color.



I have no idea that outlet has their own design too? I'm just glad that at least I found the color, didn't even realize the zipper color isn't matching the bag, lol [emoji23] I'm liking it so far despite the brown zipper though... [emoji6]


----------



## FrenchBulldog

frenziedhandbag said:


> That is something very interesting about the hobo. Through pictures, I had assumed the hobo to be very comfortable. Never would I had known that the rings can dig. Thank you for sharing this information with me.
> 
> I like the hobo for its casual vibe and somehow the strap drop seems longer which is what I prefer. The tote is a better option in the sense it can be a polished work tote and yet transition well into the weekends. My only concern is the strap drop. Do you feel that the strap drop is at least 9 inches or similar to a large le pliage  (if you happen to own one)? The medium le pliage with its 8 inches strap drop is a tad tighter for me and tends to slip off ny shoulders.
> 
> Once again, grateful thanks for sharing.


Hi.  I own 2 large Le Pliages and 1 large Neo.  The  Le Foulanne Le Pliage is actually the same dimensions as the small nylon Le Pliage with long handles. However, the style in leather looks much bigger. Anyway, the strap drop works fine for me. I am 5'7" of medium build and I find it comfortable both over a coat or bare shouldered. The drop is fine.  I also carry mine handheld or crook of arm quite comfortably due to it being lightweight.  I would recommend giving the tote a try as it is lovely and practical in all other respects. Good luck.


----------



## Lizzys

FrenchBulldog said:


> Hi.  I own 2 large Le Pliages and 1 large Neo.  The  Le Foulanne Le Pliage is actually the same dimensions as the small nylon Le Pliage with long handles. However, the style in leather looks much bigger. Anyway, the strap drop works fine for me. I am 5'7" of medium build and I find it comfortable both over a coat or bare shouldered. The drop is fine.  I also carry mine handheld or crook of arm quite comfortably due to it being lightweight.  I would recommend giving the tote a try as it is lovely and practical in all other respects. Good luck.


Thank you so much for this information as it answers all the questions I had about this tote.  I have to wait until this weekend to take a road trip to look at it.  Knowing that it is the size of the small long handle which I love, I might be tempted to just order it online.  I was hesitant because the online dimensions are larger than the SLH tote so I really appreciate your comments comparing it to the small tote.  I will report back if I get one like yours.  Enjoy your tote!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Lizzys said:


> Thank you so much for this information as it answers all the questions I had about this tote.  I have to wait until this weekend to take a road trip to look at it.  Knowing that it is the size of the small long handle which I love, I might be tempted to just order it online.  I was hesitant because the online dimensions are larger than the SLH tote so I really appreciate your comments comparing it to the small tote.  I will report back if I get one like yours.  Enjoy your tote!


I am very excited for you.  I am so hoping that they bring this style back in a few more colors.  I was told by a Longchamp SA that the style is very much in demand.  Please post photos if you take the plunge!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FrenchBulldog said:


> Good luck.



Thank you for sharing. [emoji5] [emoji253]


----------



## LVoeluv

In love with the color under daylight. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## paula3boys

LVoeluv said:


> In love with the color under daylight. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612909



Makes me wish for a tropical vacation!


----------



## Lizzys

FrenchBulldog said:


> I am very excited for you.  I am so hoping that they bring this style back in a few more colors.  I was told by a Longchamp SA that the style is very much in demand.  Please post photos if you take the plunge!


I just ordered it online so I wouldn't have to take a road trip but now I can't wait to get it.  Thanks for all you help describing the size, weight etc.  Your posts made me really want to get it because it sounds like a perfect bag for me.  Thanks again!


----------



## seton

is it the cognac? saw it at my local bloomies today


----------



## momshj

Ann_Margaret said:


> These are my backpacks (not pictured are a cyclamen and an ultramarine one, which I don't have in my house right now). I love them when I do a lot of walking, but other than that, I prefer the other bags. They are black, terracotta, navy, coral and beige. The travel bags are a black XL and a terracotta L. The L I use a lot when I travel, together with my Kipling backpack that has a similar colour. The MSHs are black, gunmetal, navy, chocolate, taupe, bilberry, red (a little boring i know  most of the classic colours I have in all sizes eheh ) poppy, pink (aw16), cyclamen, coral and lemon. I also have a lagoon cage in short handle but that bag doesn't work for me and I think i will be selling it. The neos are black, pebble and navy mediums and khaki and pebble small, i also have a black small, not pictured. I love the pebble


Fantastic collection...... I have 5 bags of different sizes and colors and love them all.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Lizzys said:


> I just ordered it online so I wouldn't have to take a road trip but now I can't wait to get it.  Thanks for all you help describing the size, weight etc.  Your posts made me really want to get it because it sounds like a perfect bag for me.  Thanks again!


Yay. I am so excited. Cannot wait for you to post photos. I think the size is perfect.  I actually took my lunchtime walk (2 mi) yesterday with mine draped over my shoulder.  Did not bother me one bit so lightweight.  Congratulations!


----------



## luxluna

New purchase!! [emoji7]


----------



## Kmora

My first Le Pliage bag! Got it from my husband on my birthday last Sunday. Love it! I have had a fake one for some years haha (got it from a friend, would never buy fake myself). It was falling apart and this one is just so so much better!


----------



## luxluna

Kmora said:


> My first Le Pliage bag! Got it from my husband on my birthday last Sunday. Love it! I have had a fake one for some years haha (got it from a friend, would never buy fake myself). It was falling apart and this one is just so so much better!
> 
> View attachment 3616906
> 
> View attachment 3616907


Lovely, this won't be your only one! [emoji5]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Kmora said:


> My first Le Pliage bag! Got it from my husband on my birthday last Sunday. Love it! I have had a fake one for some years haha (got it from a friend, would never buy fake myself). It was falling apart and this one is just so so much better!
> 
> View attachment 3616906
> 
> View attachment 3616907


Congratulations and happy birthday!  Is this the black in small (with shoulder handles)? Beautiful!


----------



## Kmora

luxluna said:


> Lovely, this won't be your only one! [emoji5]



Hehe, yes, want one or two limited editions and maybe a nice one for summer  



Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations and happy birthday!  Is this the black in small (with shoulder handles)? Beautiful!



Thank you! Yes I believe it is  long handles and smallest "tote" size. The fake one I had earlier was close to this size and it is perfect for the essentials and some random things (like my son's cars..).


----------



## eyes0nme19




----------



## Aliluvlv

Kmora said:


> Thank you! Yes I believe it is  long handles and smallest "tote" size. The fake one I had earlier was close to this size and it is perfect for the essentials and some random things (like my son's cars..).



That's the same style and size I want too for my first longchamp bag. Just can't decide on black, navy or grey. [emoji4]


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Lucky me!  I had to snag this before they were all gone


----------



## Ann_Margaret

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 3617494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky me!  I had to snag this before they were all gone



I love this one, but I already have a navy LLH. Lucky you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FrenchBulldog said:


> Lucky me!  I had to snag this before they were all gone



Lucky you! I love this one and missing a navy in my collection. [emoji28]


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Ann_Margaret said:


> I love this one, but I already have a navy LLH. Lucky you!


I did not have Navy and was torn between the New Navy in the Medium/Small or this one.  I figured since I loved this one from the start, I had better go for it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eyes0nme19 said:


> [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]



Love the rich tone. 



seton said:


> is it the cognac? saw it at my local bloomies today



Gorgeous!


----------



## jeep317

eyes0nme19 said:


> View attachment 3617250


I'm drooling over this online. How much do you love it?


----------



## eyes0nme19

jeep317 said:


> I'm drooling over this online. How much do you love it?


I'm in love with the color...it's a gorgeous caramel. I've been wearing it ever since I got it hehe.


----------



## eyes0nme19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the rich tone.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!


Thank you!!


----------



## Kmora

Aliluvlv said:


> That's the same style and size I want too for my first longchamp bag. Just can't decide on black, navy or grey. [emoji4]



I think the black one will be the core of my future Le Pliage collection  so I highly recommend black. And with time you might buy the navy and grey as well


----------



## Aliluvlv

Kmora said:


> I think the black one will be the core of my future Le Pliage collection  so I highly recommend black. And with time you might buy the navy and grey as well


Thanks for the advice!  The black is so classic [emoji4]


----------



## FrenchBulldog

eyes0nme19 said:


> View attachment 3617250


You will love this bag the more you wear it. Have had mine for almost 2 weeks and have only not worn it twice. I am back in it today and happy as a clam. Congratulations


----------



## hitt

Here's a fuzzy photo of my new to me Pois Velvet in Fuchsia. I think I was just so excited that my hands were shaking.


----------



## pbnjam

I'm joining the Pinky club! [emoji175] Found this cute MK heart pom pom to go along. [emoji4]


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> Here's a fuzzy photo of my new to me Pois Velvet in Fuchsia. I think I was just so excited that my hands were shaking.



Wow this looks really beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> I'm joining the Pinky club! [emoji175] Found this cute MK heart pom pom to go along.



Such a sweet color! [emoji175]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pbnjam said:


> I'm joining the Pinky club! [emoji175] Found this cute MK heart pom pom to go along. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3621897



This look is so cute!! Makes me want to get one [emoji4]


----------



## seton

I am also using a 1621 too. In bilberry.

Also showing my find from the outlet. It's a shade of khaki I never seen before. With black interior. Will compare with other khaki when I get home.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I am also using a 1621 too. In bilberry.
> 
> Also showing my find from the outlet. It's a shade of khaki I never seen before. With black interior.



My favorite LP color,  Bilberry! 
Awesome find!


----------



## sleekeasy

I'm obsessed and my little bear matches so well


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I am also using a 1621 too. In bilberry.
> 
> Also showing my find from the outlet. It's a shade of khaki I never seen before. With black interior. Will compare with other khaki when I get home.



Glad that you managed to find such a gem! A worthwhile trip  Thanks so much for all the pictures too


----------



## luv_bagz

Just got this from a private seller, unused, brand new, in cyclamen ❤️
This mini completes my le pliage cuir sizes from travel, large, medium, small to mini ☺️


----------



## rowy65

Just arrived today!  Neo small in grey


----------



## belle_91

My small fantaisie handbag I bought about a year ago. Love this bag! I really want another one!


----------



## Lizg1996

My honore 404 bag! Love this color it's a pastel blue. Not sure if the picture shows the true shade.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

My fall 2010 Kate Moss x Longchamp shoulder bag in Emerald arrived from Nordstrom Rack, just in time for St. Patrick's Day, and thankfully in perfect, previously unopened condition. And.... I also used the Sands Point Shop 25% off St. Paddy's code to pick up the new Roseau Crossbody in Navy. Both Made in France.


----------



## 2cello

Love both bags.  The emerald looks very classy.   I saw the navy crossbody in Nordstrom and did think about picking it up as it seemed like it would be a great bag to dress up a casual jeans outfit.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

2cello said:


> Love both bags.  The emerald looks very classy.   I saw the navy crossbody in Nordstrom and did think about picking it up as it seemed like it would be a great bag to dress up a casual jeans outfit.



Thanks very much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> My fall 2010



Gorgeous bags! I think I prefer your photo of the Kate Moss bag over NR's. Your picture showcases the beauty of the bag better. The Roseau bag in Navy was the one I tried on in store and it is such a lovely crossbody. I was honestly tempted till the SA and I discussed the potential issue of the leather rippling in my country's hot and humid weather. [emoji22]


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> My fall 2010 Kate Moss x Longchamp shoulder bag in Emerald arrived from Nordstrom Rack, just in time for St. Patrick's Day, and thankfully in perfect, previously unopened condition. And.... I also used the Sands Point Shop 25% off St. Paddy's code to pick up the new Roseau Crossbody in Navy. Both Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 3636791
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636792



You photographed them beautifully, Cosmo. I am so glad the KM was in perfect condition. I know there is a KM at one of my local NR but couldnt remember which one it was. Carry them in good health


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> My fall 2010 Kate Moss x Longchamp shoulder bag in Emerald arrived from Nordstrom Rack, just in time for St. Patrick's Day, and thankfully in perfect, previously unopened condition. And.... I also used the Sands Point Shop 25% off St. Paddy's code to pick up the new Roseau Crossbody in Navy. Both Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 3636791
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636792


Great colors. I especially love the navy Roseau. Enjoy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> My fall 2010 Kate Moss x Longchamp shoulder bag in Emerald arrived from Nordstrom Rack, just in time for St. Patrick's Day, and thankfully in perfect, previously unopened condition. And.... I also used the Sands Point Shop 25% off St. Paddy's code to pick up the new Roseau Crossbody in Navy. Both Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 3636791
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636792



Beautiful! The KM is really amazing.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous bags! I think I prefer your photo of the Kate Moss bag over NR's. Your picture showcases the beauty of the bag better. The Roseau bag in Navy was the one I tried on in store and it is such a lovely crossbody. I was honestly tempted till the SA and I discussed the potential issue of the leather rippling in my country's hot and humid weather. [emoji22]





seton said:


> You photographed them beautifully, Cosmo. I am so glad the KM was in perfect condition. I know there is a KM at one of my local NR but couldnt remember which one it was. Carry them in good health





EGBDF said:


> Great colors. I especially love the navy Roseau. Enjoy!





LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! The KM is really amazing.



Thanks all! Have a great weekend.


----------



## Stansy

Oh


Cosmopolitan said:


> My fall 2010 Kate Moss x Longchamp shoulder bag in Emerald arrived from Nordstrom Rack, just in time for St. Patrick's Day, and thankfully in perfect, previously unopened condition. And.... I also used the Sands Point Shop 25% off St. Paddy's code to pick up the new Roseau Crossbody in Navy. Both Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 3636791
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636792



Ohh, I love that Roseau crossbody, absolutely lovely!


----------



## Stansy

My Toile de Jouy waiting for me to get ready to meet a friend for breakfast


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> My fall 2010 Kate Moss x Longchamp shoulder bag in Emerald arrived from Nordstrom Rack, just in time for St. Patrick's Day, and thankfully in perfect, previously unopened condition. And.... I also used the Sands Point Shop 25% off St. Paddy's code to pick up the new Roseau Crossbody in Navy. Both Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 3636791
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636792



I normally don't like green bags but this KM is just gorgeous! The Roseau Crossbody is great! Love the Misty Blue interior


----------



## kikivee

Hello all, I just joined because I have some questions about Longchamp and need expert advice. I apologize for posting them all here but can not create a new topic yet. 

First of all, I own a Le Pliage Cuir in black and I love it! I want to buy one of the Le Pliage Neo bags. I just found this on Groupon and am wondering if anyone thinks it is legit? https://www.groupon.com/deals/gs-small-le-pliage-neo-nylon-tote-black

I can't see Groupon selling fraudulent items but it seems too good to be true. The fine print says it is sold through their store Luxmatter but I can't find anything about that company on the internet.

Another question I have for seasoned Longchamp nylon bag owners: how do you clean it and get rid of wrinkles? I had a green Le Pliage Neo medium delivered today I bought off Poshmark for $85. It's not in horrid condition but has significant wrinkles and the strap seems to be an odd shade of green compared to the emerald of the nylon. I only have a limited period of time to return it based on the fact the listing said like new but there are wrinkles and scratches. Should I return or keep it for that price and attempt to fix it myself?

Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## Pautinka

kikivee said:


> Hello all, I just joined because I have some questions about Longchamp and need expert advice. I apologize for posting them all here but can not create a new topic yet.
> 
> First of all, I own a Le Pliage Cuir in black and I love it! I want to buy one of the Le Pliage Neo bags. I just found this on Groupon and am wondering if anyone thinks it is legit? https://www.groupon.com/deals/gs-small-le-pliage-neo-nylon-tote-black
> 
> I can't see Groupon selling fraudulent items but it seems too good to be true. The fine print says it is sold through their store Luxmatter but I can't find anything about that company on the internet.
> 
> Another question I have for seasoned Longchamp nylon bag owners: how do you clean it and get rid of wrinkles? I had a green Le Pliage Neo medium delivered today I bought off Poshmark for $85. It's not in horrid condition but has significant wrinkles and the strap seems to be an odd shade of green compared to the emerald of the nylon. I only have a limited period of time to return it based on the fact the listing said like new but there are wrinkles and scratches. Should I return or keep it for that price and attempt to fix it myself?
> 
> Thanks in advance for advice.


I chuck mine in the washing machine. Have done for years and haven't lost one yet. [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP On The Road ready for its maiden outing tomorrow


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> LP On The Road ready for its maiden outing tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 3649969



So cute, congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> So cute, congrats!



Thanks so much! It looks a lot better in person and the leather strap is a plus


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP On The Road ready for its maiden outing tomorrow



I saw it irl and it is a gorgeous piece!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I saw it irl and it is a gorgeous piece!



Thanks so much! I was curious about this bag the moment I saw it on the LC website and glad it turned out a lot better than the photo on the website!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> LP On The Road ready for its maiden outing tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 3649969



O that is pretty! I love the colors and jockey in the middle.


----------



## Phiomega

Camel LP Cuir --- when I first got this, I think I used it everyday for four weeks straight... the leather is amazing and camel is a great 'non color' color --- it is neutral but brings an accent to an outfit....


----------



## elisabettaverde

Le Pliage Heritage tricolor with "girl" or pink as the main color.  This is The One that put Longchamp on my radar!  After months of stalking this bag, I pounced on a Bloomingdale's sale last summer.  I've been carrying this for 3 weeks straight and I normally change bags weekly.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> O that is pretty! I love the colors and jockey in the middle.



You should see the bag in person! It's really lovely IRL! It's become my favourite Neo - I like it nearly as much as my Cuirs


----------



## SmokieDragon

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 3652797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Pliage Heritage tricolor with "girl" or pink as the main color.  This is The One that put Longchamp on my radar!  After months of stalking this bag, I pounced on a Bloomingdale's sale last summer.  I've been carrying this for 3 weeks straight and I normally change bags weekly.



Gorgeous bag and great find! Girl matches your KS wallet perfectly!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> LP On The Road ready for its maiden outing tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 3649969



I love this!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Thanks, smokiedragon.  These two are the perfect pair.


----------



## littleblackbag

I've just realised how addictive LC bags really are! It has come to my attention that I have 5, although one now very old and not in a good condition.  And I want more, I can't stop looking at the different designs and many colours, shapes and sizes of the LP bags. I also love that they don't have to break the bank to own them either. I will definitely have more some day soon! And I will post a pic of my little collection when I get round to it... Meanwhile I'm loving looking at all you lovely ladies bags.


----------



## Aliluvlv

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 3652797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Pliage Heritage tricolor with "girl" or pink as the main color.  This is The One that put Longchamp on my radar!  After months of stalking this bag, I pounced on a Bloomingdale's sale last summer.  I've been carrying this for 3 weeks straight and I normally change bags weekly.


That's really beautiful!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Aliluvlv said:


> That's really beautiful!


Thanks so much!   Almost every SA in every handbag store I've been in lately, along with ladies in random stores have commented on how lovely and unusual it is.


----------



## Aliluvlv

elisabettaverde said:


> Thanks so much!   Almost every SA in every handbag store I've been in lately, along with ladies in random stores have commented on how lovely and unusual it is.


So true, I've never seen a Longchamp like that. No wonder that got you interested in them! [emoji4]


----------



## elisabettaverde

Aliluvlv said:


> So true, I've never seen a Longchamp like that. No wonder that got you interested in them! [emoji4]


It all started with their ad about 2 years back with Alexa Chung ? cradling This Bag against a New York backdrop and I became obsessed .


----------



## luxluna




----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> I love this!



Thanks so much! I love it too hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

luxluna said:


> View attachment 3654142



Your picture really captures how beautiful Pinky is!


----------



## blackberryDaiva

Hey! I like this bag but now am concerned that it is a little too long?   Can please somebody tell me if everything is ok or not?


----------



## Aliluvlv

blackberryDaiva said:


> Hey! I like this bag but now am concerned that it is a little too long?   Can please somebody tell me if everything is ok or not?


Looks awesome!


----------



## EGBDF

blackberryDaiva said:


> Hey! I like this bag but now am concerned that it is a little too long?   Can please somebody tell me if everything is ok or not?


That's a gorgeous bag and it looks great on you. 
I find LC straps range from too long to too short to just right on me lol. If I can't reach the bottom of the bag when it's on my shoulder I 'feel' like it's too long for my comfort (unless it's a tote or large bag)


----------



## littleblackbag

blackberryDaiva said:


> Hey! I like this bag but now am concerned that it is a little too long?   Can please somebody tell me if everything is ok or not?


I think it looks fab! Have you tried it cross body?


----------



## littleblackbag

Here is my little collection. Have missed out the  large black LH Lp as its not in good shape! Picture taken with flash.


----------



## Almi77

My new Le pliage heritage crossbody. I'm so happy!


----------



## pbnjam

blackberryDaiva said:


> Hey! I like this bag but now am concerned that it is a little too long?   Can please somebody tell me if everything is ok or not?



This bag looks beautiful! [emoji7]  Now I'm very interested in this bag.


----------



## pbnjam

littleblackbag said:


> Here is my little collection. Have missed out the  large black LH Lp as its not in good shape! Picture taken with flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660951



Beautiful collection!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Almi77 said:


> View attachment 3661070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Le pliage heritage crossbody. I'm so happy!



Looking lovely!


----------



## Angelblake

All new and still kinda wrinkly...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Angelblake said:


> All new and still kinda wrinkly...



Such a pretty shade of pink! [emoji7]


----------



## Angelblake

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a pretty shade of pink! [emoji7]



I can't even capture the actual color


----------



## Angelblake

This one's better!


----------



## pbnjam

Angelblake said:


> This one's better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662932



Very pretty! What color is this called?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Angelblake said:


> This one's better!



Equally pretty!


----------



## Angelblake

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! What color is this called?



If only I knew...it's from the current season!


----------



## minoxa33

Travelling... [emoji4]


----------



## Dintjes

minoxa33 said:


> Travelling... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3663801


Nice collection. Is that le pliage in gunmetal/fusil in the front?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! What color is this called?





Angelblake said:


> If only I knew...it's from the current season!



The current pink is called Peony!


----------



## minoxa33

Dintjes said:


> Nice collection. Is that le pliage in gunmetal/fusil in the front?



I do not know - it is a slightly bluish grey!?!


----------



## pbnjam

My 2nd LP in indigo!

I had a friend's friend who I also kinda know get me this bag on her trip to London! Basically I told her the size and print that I wanted and told her to surprise me with the color.

Sorry for the poor lighting. I'm so happy to add this to my LE collection. [emoji16]


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> My 2nd LP in indigo!
> 
> I had a friend's friend who I also kinda know get me this bag on her trip to London! Basically I told her the size and print that I wanted and told her to surprise me with the color.
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting. I'm so happy to add this to my LE collection. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3669074



Congrats!  This is an absolutely gorgeous picture and it's pictures like this that make me think about adding a 1623 to my collection


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!  This is an absolutely gorgeous picture and it's pictures like this that make me think about adding a 1623 to my collection


Thank you! I'm really happy to get this print!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> My 2nd LP in indigo!
> 
> I had a friend's friend who I also kinda know get me this bag on her trip to London! Basically I told her the size and print that I wanted and told her to surprise me with the color.
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting. I'm so happy to add this to my LE collection. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3669074



[emoji173]️ this!


----------



## hitt

New to me medium, short handle velvet bag. I love the two colors. The purple/violet on top is almost a dark brown color. The seller said the item was new but I can see wear on the corners but this isn't a big deal to me because I can shorten the corners to hide it.


----------



## hitt

I recently found the Le Pliage Cody(Medium) at Nordstrom Rack. It was a Refurb/Worn item and it was missing the long strap. Priced at $165.97. I was hoping they would knock off a few more bucks off because of the missing strap but it was a no go. I still couldn't let it go though. The Cody was something I wanted once I saw it here at the PurseForum. So I took a chance. I emailed Longchamp (returns) about getting a strap for it and luckily they still had the strap in stock! It arrived today and I am ecstatic. I don't know if it is the lighting or my imagination but the rivet and the clasp look like they are two different colors but I am just happy I got a strap for it.


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> I recently found the Le Pliage Cody(Medium) at Nordstrom Rack. It was a Refurb/Worn item and it was missing the long strap. Priced at $165.97. I was hoping they would knock off a few more bucks off because of the missing strap but it was a no go. I still couldn't let it go though. The Cody was something I wanted once I saw it here at the PurseForum. So I took a chance. I emailed Longchamp (returns) about getting a strap for it and luckily they still had the strap in stock! It arrived today and I am ecstatic. I don't know if it is the lighting or my imagination but the rivet and the clasp look like they are two different colors but I am just happy I got a strap for it.



Beautiful bag! Love the different textures on it. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> I recently found the Le Pliage Cody(Medium) at Nordstrom Rack.



Wonderful find and at a great price. I am very happy that it all worked out for you.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

hitt said:


> I recently found the Le Pliage Cody(Medium) at Nordstrom Rack.



Congrats what a great find! Enjoy your Cody!


----------



## greencurrytofu

hitt said:


> I recently found the Le Pliage Cody(Medium) at Nordstrom Rack. It was a Refurb/Worn item and it was missing the long strap.
> The Cody was something I wanted once I saw it here at the PurseForum. So I took a chance. I emailed Longchamp (returns) about getting a strap for it and luckily they still had the strap in stock! It arrived today and I am ecstatic. I don't know if it is the lighting or my imagination but the rivet and the clasp look like they are two different colors but I am just happy I got a strap for it.



Yay! Exciting! I wouldn't have thought to call Longchamp directly and ask for another strap. How lucky that they had one for you!


----------



## hitt

greencurrytofu said:


> Yay! Exciting! I wouldn't have thought to call Longchamp directly and ask for another strap. How lucky that they had one for you!



Thank you. I was so relieved when I got an email back from them confirming that they still had some in stock. I wouldn't have thought to email them either but EGBDF suggested another member to email Longchamp about a strap. EGBDF had previously reached out to Longchamp about ordering a replacement strap. I was fully expecting them to renege on their word. So a quick shout out to @EGBDF   \because she shared her experience on this forum. It was a quick process. And since I knew they would be asking me about the tags, thanks to EGBDF, I took a photo of the bag for reference and a photo of the plastic tag on the inside.


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> Thank you. I was so relieved when I got an email back from them confirming that they still had some in stock. I wouldn't have thought to email them either but EGBDF suggested another member to email Longchamp about a strap. EGBDF had previously reached out to Longchamp about ordering a replacement strap. I was fully expecting them to renege on their word. So a quick shout out to @EGBDF   \because she shared her experience on this forum. It was a quick process. And since I knew they would be asking me about the tags, thanks to EGBDF, I took a photo of the bag for reference and a photo of the plastic tag on the inside.


That's awesome! I'm glad they were able to send you the strap. What a great find too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> I recently found the Le Pliage Cody(Medium) at Nordstrom Rack. It was a Refurb/Worn item and it was missing the long strap. Priced at $165.97. I was hoping they would knock off a few more bucks off because of the missing strap but it was a no go. I still couldn't let it go though. The Cody was something I wanted once I saw it here at the PurseForum. So I took a chance. I emailed Longchamp (returns) about getting a strap for it and luckily they still had the strap in stock! It arrived today and I am ecstatic. I don't know if it is the lighting or my imagination but the rivet and the clasp look like they are two different colors but I am just happy I got a strap for it.



Congrats on the wonderful find!! It looks so brand new - it was definitely well-cared for by its previous owner  As for the colour difference, the rivet and button are a darker nickel. Anyway, I don't think the difference is obvious - I have used an adjustable Foulonne strap and my SS 2017 guitar straps which are the normal nickel with my Cody and I don't even think about the colour difference.


----------



## Brendutch

Hello! I needed to add a little color to my Le pliage LC. I ordered an iron on patch from Amazon. And voilà!


----------



## hitt

Brendutch said:


> Hello! I needed to add a little color to my Le pliage LC. I ordered an iron on patch from Amazon. And voilà!
> 
> View attachment 3674705


You are a brave, brave person. I would be paranoid that I would mess up the bag! You did a fantastic job! It's so pretty. And the placement is perfect!


----------



## Brendutch

hitt said:


> You are a brave, brave person. I would be paranoid that I would mess up the bag! You did a fantastic job! It's so pretty. And the placement is perfect!



 You don't know how much I was sweating! But worse case scenario, I buy another one. Thank you so much! I hope it lasts...


----------



## jaztee

Here's my very first longchamp! Large, long handle LP. I'm not sure what the exact colour is as it was a present, but it matches my Gucci card holder perfectly.


----------



## EGBDF

jaztee said:


> Here's my very first longchamp! Large, long handle LP. I'm not sure what the exact colour is as it was a present, but it matches my Gucci card holder perfectly.


Nice combination!


----------



## Est322

jaztee said:


> Here's my very first longchamp! Large, long handle LP. I'm not sure what the exact colour is as it was a present, but it matches my Gucci card holder perfectly.


Love it, simple and roomy, the perfect bag for me


----------



## Est322

blackberryDaiva said:


> Hey! I like this bag but now am concerned that it is a little too long?   Can please somebody tell me if everything is ok or not?


U and the bag are beautiful


----------



## SmokieDragon

3 of my LCs this week:

Lunchtime shopping with Black SSH which contains mini bag organiser, Quadri wallet, tissues, office card, umbrella, sunglasses, Kiehl's shopping



Normal lunchtime with my Longchamp Club pouch which has everything in the above except the Kiehl's shopping



My handbag for the past 2 weeks, Roseau Longchamp 1948 KL Edition, now with matching scarf!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Brendutch said:


> Hello! I needed to add a little color to my Le pliage LC. I ordered an iron on patch from Amazon. And voilà!
> 
> View attachment 3674705



Well done! Your very own LP Sakura Edition


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> 3 of my LCs this week



Love them all! Your contributions really keep these sticky threads rocking.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love them all! Your contributions really keep these sticky threads rocking.



Awwww, thanks!  Always happy to contribute


----------



## hitt

Found this Planetes travel cosmetic bag on eB*y. I want to say I've seen a similar cosmetic bag here on the PF but I couldn't find the post. The thing that drew me to it was the double straps! Though once it arrived, I realized the straps were not that big or long. I was hoping to carry it as a little handbag. I can still use it as a clutch though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> 3 of my LCs this week:



I always enjoy looking at your "LCs of the week!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I always enjoy looking at your "LCs of the week!



Thanks so much! Not featured are my LP Document Holder and Foulonne Pouches


----------



## CherryFarmGirl

luxluna said:


> View attachment 3654142


How do the straps on your LP compare with your Neverfull?  Is that the MM?  Is the Neverfull quite a bit shorter?  TIA


----------



## westvillage

Picked up my Sakura tote from the Bloomingdale's FF sale. So pretty, lightweight and comfortable.  This makes 6 Longchamp bags for me and I'll post a group pic once I assemble them.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

westvillage said:


> Picked up my Sakura tote from the Bloomingdale's FF sale. So pretty, lightweight and comfortable.  This makes 6 Longchamp bags for me and I'll post a group pic once I assemble them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678401



Congrats on your bag!


----------



## pbnjam

westvillage said:


> Picked up my Sakura tote from the Bloomingdale's FF sale. So pretty, lightweight and comfortable.  This makes 6 Longchamp bags for me and I'll post a group pic once I assemble them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678401



This is so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## sr1856

westvillage said:


> Picked up my Sakura tote from the Bloomingdale's FF sale. So pretty, lightweight and comfortable.  This makes 6 Longchamp bags for me and I'll post a group pic once I assemble them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678401


 very pretty, enjoy.


----------



## greencurrytofu

westvillage said:


> Picked up my Sakura tote from the Bloomingdale's FF sale. So pretty, lightweight and comfortable.  This makes 6 Longchamp bags for me and I'll post a group pic once I assemble them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678401


Yay! It's beautiful and I bet it's fun to carry.


----------



## jules 8

Brendutch said:


> You don't know how much I was sweating! But worse case scenario, I buy another one. Thank you so much! I hope it lasts...


Please keep us updated on how it holds up...I'm curious about how well the the iron on appliqué stays on


----------



## hitt

A new to me Veau Foulonne! I am in LOVE with the size and the length of the strap. It's perfect for toting around. I feel like it is the size of the normal VF with shorter straps. I didn't know it at the time but this is one of their older bags where there is a three letter code stamped on the flap.  I had to break out my other second hand Veau Foulonne(my first one!) to compare their sizes. If you are wavering on whether you should purchase a Veau Foulonne/ Le Foulonne, don't hesitate! They are able to take a lot of "abuse".


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> If you are wavering on whether you should purchase a Veau Foulonne/ Le Foulonne, don't hesitate! They are able to take a lot of "abuse".



It is so true. Foulonné holds up so well. [emoji106] so happy for you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

hitt said:


> A new to me Veau Foulonne! I am in LOVE with the size and the length of the strap. It's perfect for toting around. I feel like it is the size of the normal VF with shorter straps. I didn't know it at the time but this is one of their older bags where there is a three letter code stamped on the flap.  I had to break out my other second hand Veau Foulonne(my first one!) to compare their sizes. If you are wavering on whether you should purchase a Veau Foulonne/ Le Foulonne, don't hesitate! They are able to take a lot of "abuse".



Love the Foulonne leather, its pretty but durable! Congrats.


----------



## Azula

Here's one of my favorite bags to travel with: the Honoré 404 Crossbody. I love this bag!! It fits so much stuff without being bulky, plus I adore this color. One of my best purchases ever. I love how it closes so I don't have to worry about stuff falling out, and it has a middle compartment to store keys, etc. 

I wish I could get one in another light color too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Azula said:


> the Honoré 404 Crossbody.



I really like this one! Simple and chic. Generous size too. Very happy that it is functional for you. That is most important for a bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Azula said:


> I wish I could get one in another light color too!



This is beige? I saw the light pink and it looks really pretty as well.


----------



## greencurrytofu

Azula said:


> Here's one of my favorite bags to travel with: the Honoré 404 Crossbody. I love this bag!! It fits so much stuff without being bulky, plus I adore this color. One of my best purchases ever. I love how it closes so I don't have to worry about stuff falling out, and it has a middle compartment to store keys, etc.
> 
> I wish I could get one in another light color too!


I'm a huge fan of the Longchamp Honore 404 line too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Azula said:


> Here's one of my favorite bags to travel with: the Honoré 404 Crossbody. I love this bag!! It fits so much stuff without being bulky, plus I adore this color. One of my best purchases ever. I love how it closes so I don't have to worry about stuff falling out, and it has a middle compartment to store keys, etc.
> 
> I wish I could get one in another light color too!



Looks great!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

My new Longchamp bag: the 3D Small Tote in Cognac!  Sorry for the stock image; haven't had a chance to shoot a pic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> My new Longchamp bag: the 3D Small Tote in Cognac!



Congrats! I had always adored this bag. [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> My new Longchamp bag: the 3D Small Tote in Cognac!  Sorry for the stock image; haven't had a chance to shoot a pic.
> 
> View attachment 3686454



Congrats! Love the size and colour!


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> My new Longchamp bag: the 3D Small Tote in Cognac!  Sorry for the stock image; haven't had a chance to shoot a pic.
> 
> View attachment 3686454


Mmmmmm, this looks like yummy leather. And the color is so versatile.


----------



## Azula

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is beige? I saw the light pink and it looks really pretty as well.


Hi, it's actually the light pink "girl" color. The pics don't actually show the color well (maybe I needed flash). I would love the light blue "boy" color or white too. It's such a versatile bag!


----------



## Azula

Brendutch said:


> Hello! I needed to add a little color to my Le pliage LC. I ordered an iron on patch from Amazon. And voilà!
> 
> View attachment 3674705


I love it! You found a really pretty iron patch and the color looks really nice against the neutral color of the bag. Congrats


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! I had always adored this bag. [emoji7]





SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats! Love the size and colour!





EGBDF said:


> Mmmmmm, this looks like yummy leather. And the color is so versatile.



Thank you all!  I don't know why I hesitated for so long about this bag.

I originally thought I wanted the newer 3D crossbody/hobo that came out last season (the second one below). When I tried them out, they were similar in size and capacity, and the strap lengths were about the same (around 22"). The crossbody/hobo just seemed a bit plain to me, and I decided I liked the design of the small tote better.

Also I was previously unsure about the cognac color, because in many online pics it seems too orange-y for my taste. However IRL its more like a medium walnut brown in most lighting. 

My other Longchamp bags are more polished, dressier styles. So I like that this will fill a casual weekend boho sort of niche lol.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Azula said:


> Hi, it's actually the light pink "girl" color.I would love the light blue "boy" color or white too. It's such a versatile bag!



The light blue is lovely too! Very apt for spring. Good that it is a versatile bag! 



Cosmopolitan said:


> My other Longchamp bags are more polished, dressier styles. So I like that this will fill a casual weekend boho sort of niche lol.



I agree this bag has a casual vibe to it but I also feel it will complement a simple outfit and elevate it. I saw the Cognac and it is so rich in color. Yeah, it happens... so many other styles, it is easy to dismiss what works for us in the first place. So stoked that it finally joined your bag collection!


----------



## hitt

I came across this bag online and it arrived today! It's a secondhand bag so it has wear on the corners but you can't really see it unless the bag has fallen on its side. I'm sure I can get some paint to cover it but I don't think it needs it yet. I've asked my aunt is interested in it and she's going to tote it around now. =) It's funny how the burn-orange looks like it is red in the photo. I am in Veau Foulonne bliss.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

hitt said:


> I am in Veau Foulonne bliss.



Outstanding Foulonne collection! Congrats on your latest find.


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

I'm so excited while I wait for my custom Longchamp to come, I had a Century 21 find. I've gone back and forth about buying the color curry. When I finally made my choice I couldn't find it in stores. 

Well today I was lucky enough to find the LC Le Pliage large size in Curry !!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

hitt said:


> I came across this bag online and it arrived today! It's a secondhand bag so it has wear on the corners but you can't really see it unless the bag has fallen on its side. I'm sure I can get some paint to cover it but I don't think it needs it yet. I've asked my aunt is interested in it and she's going to tote it around now. =) It's funny how the burn-orange looks like it is red in the photo. I am in Veau Foulonne bliss.



I am in love with the Pliage-like Foulonnes and I'm so disappointed they don't make them anymore!



KinkyCurlyMe said:


> I'm so excited while I wait for my custom Longchamp to come, I had a Century 21 find. I've gone back and forth about buying the color curry. When I finally made my choice I couldn't find it in stores.
> 
> Well today I was lucky enough to find the LC Le Pliage large size in Curry !!!



Century21 has some great Longchamp deals! I always make sure to check when I pop in.


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

T


bellebellebelle19 said:


> I am in love with the Pliage-like Foulonnes and I'm so disappointed they don't make them anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> Century21 has some great Longchamp deals! I always make sure to check when I pop in.


This is the first time i've seen Longchamp at Century 21, i was so excited


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


>



Congrats! Love this shot - a handful of Foulonne bliss!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> My new Longchamp bag: the 3D Small Tote in Cognac!  Sorry for the stock image; haven't had a chance to shoot a pic.
> 
> View attachment 3686454


Cosmopolitan - I saw this style in the colors  bliss blue and brick. I wanted the blue but side-by-side, the leather wasn't as nice on the blue as it was on the brick. The blue one wasn't blotchy but it didn't seem fully pigmented. More watercolor-ish. Thin looking rather than full and rich color.  The blue's snap closing was weak; overall the bag was very slouchy. I was so disappointed!  Only blue in the city and not worth full price. The brick color didn't work for me so I didn't buy either. Have you had any issues with your bag? It's very lovely.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MamaSleepy said:


> Cosmopolitan - I saw this style in the colors  bliss blue and brick. I wanted the blue but side-by-side, the leather wasn't as nice on the blue as it was on the brick. The blue one wasn't blotchy but it didn't seem fully pigmented. More watercolor-ish. Thin looking rather than full and rich color.  The blue's snap closing was weak; overall the bag was very slouchy. I was so disappointed!  Only blue in the city and not worth full price. The brick color didn't work for me so I didn't buy either. Have you had any issues with your bag? It's very lovely.



That's too bad that you couldn't find a 3D bag that you loved. In general I've found that sometimes you need to shop around with Longchamp bags, because the leather quality, color, workmanship/stitching or even the dimensions or strap lengths can vary slightly for bags of the same of model. I suspect this has something to do with the country of origin, or the individual factories, where the bags are manufactured. For instance I own two Roseau Croco totes from fall 2016, one made in France, one made in Tunisia. The bag made in France has much nicer leather, and the length of the toggle closure loop differs dramatically on the two. I'm not saying that all made in France bags are superior, because I have some very nice quality Longchamp bags made in other countries, including China. But there can be noticeable differences based on where a bag is made.

I also know what you mean about varying color saturation on the 3D line. Longchamp says the line is made of "washed matte calfskin" and I've seen some 3D bags that look a little splotchy or lighter than I would care for. When I was shopping around for the 3D line the past couple of weeks, I can remember trying on two of the hobo/crossbody style bag in the Blue Mist color (at Nordstrom and Bloomingdales) and the blue color was nice and even, actually more even than on the Cognac. I bought my Cognac small tote at a Longchamp boutique and the color is even and the bag is pretty structured and stands up on its own.

So perhaps you could roll the dice and order a Blue Mist 3D tote from longchamp.com or a department store website and you would be happy with the results. Its hard to say. I don't mean to send you on a wild goose chase but I just thought I'd share what I know. Good luck.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> That's too bad that you couldn't find a 3D bag that you loved. In general I've found that sometimes you need to shop around with Longchamp bags, because the leather quality, color, workmanship/stitching or even the dimensions or strap lengths can vary slightly for bags of the same of model. I suspect this has something to do with the country of origin, or the individual factories, where the bags are manufactured. For instance I own two Roseau Croco totes from fall 2016, one made in France, one made in Tunisia. The bag made in France has much nicer leather, and the length of the toggle closure loop differs dramatically on the two. I'm not saying that all made in France bags are superior, because I have some very nice quality Longchamp bags made in other countries, including China. But there can be noticeable differences based on where a bag is made.
> 
> I also know what you mean about varying color saturation on the 3D line. Longchamp says the line is made of "washed matte calfskin" and I've seen some 3D bags that look a little splotchy or lighter than I would care for. When I was shopping around for the 3D line the past couple of weeks, I can remember trying on two of the hobo/crossbody style bag in the Blue Mist color (at Nordstrom and Bloomingdales) and the blue color was nice and even, actually more even than on the Cognac. I bought my Cognac small tote at a Longchamp boutique and the color is even and the bag is pretty structured and stands up on its own.
> 
> So perhaps you could roll the dice and order a Blue Mist 3D tote from longchamp.com or a department store website and you would be happy with the results. Its hard to say. I don't mean to send you on a wild goose chase but I just thought I'd share what I know. Good luck.


Oh, that's all good to know! Thank you very much!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MamaSleepy said:


> Oh, that's all good to know! Thank you very much!



You are welcome, and welcome to tPF!


----------



## mickey0718

Hello, just want to share my Longchamp collection. 
Top: Navy Blue (large), Beige (large) 
Bottom : Khaki (small),  Red Garance (small)  and White LM Metal (small)


----------



## bg32

My first Longchamp bag! Went to Holt Renfrew with a friend who was picking up a purse and saw that they were having a sale. Picked this baby up for ~50% off and it was the last one


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bg32 said:


> My first Longchamp bag! Went to Holt Renfrew with a friend who was picking up a purse and saw that they were having a sale. Picked this baby up for ~50% off and it was the last one
> View attachment 3700965



Congrats on your deal and welcome to Longchamp!


----------



## bg32

Thank you! 


Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your deal and welcome to Longchamp!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bg32 said:


> My first Longchamp bag! Went to Holt Renfrew with a friend who was picking up a purse and saw that they were having a sale. Picked this baby up for ~50% off and it was the last one
> View attachment 3700965



Great deal! Well done!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Some of my LCs this week


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Some of my LCs this week



Love them all! I own a black Quadri too (the larger saddle bag) and just the other day I was wishing I had bought a second Quadri in another color before the line was discontinued. 

And I carried my black Cuir mini crossbody today, so we're twinsies.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Some of my LCs this week



I find myself looking forward to your "LCs of the week" post. All beautiful pieces!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@cosmo, I missed out on the small Quadri too. I happened to be using my Quadri compact wallet today as I am going rock climbing with my child. Having a sturdy wallet for kid activities always helps.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> @cosmo, I missed out on the small Quadri too. I happened to be using my Quadri compact wallet today as I am going rock climbing with my child. Having a sturdy wallet for kid activities always helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702989



Nice wallet! Yes I love how fuss free and durable the Quadri leather is, yet the sheen dresses it up. 

I own this Quadri (the larger saddle bag)...


But I wish I also had picked up the khaki flat crossbody last fall...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice wallet! Yes I love how fuss free and durable the Quadri leather is, yet the sheen dresses it up.



You said it! When I paid today, the cashier commented how lovely the Quadri wallet is but she was disappointed to hear it is being discontinued. I also managed to buy the full sized continental wallet and coin purse in black last sale but sadly both are still lying in their boxes. *my guilt level is shooting up as I type this. Perhaps I should really consider letting them go. [emoji22] 

I like your black saddle bag. It looks casual and yet I can picture it pairing well with a dress. I am a big fan of khaki, it is my fav green.


----------



## westvillage

hitt said:


> I came across this bag online and it arrived today! It's a secondhand bag so it has wear on the corners but you can't really see it unless the bag has fallen on its side. I'm sure I can get some paint to cover it but I don't think it needs it yet. I've asked my aunt is interested in it and she's going to tote it around now. =) It's funny how the burn-orange looks like it is red in the photo. I am in Veau Foulonne bliss.


GASP!!  What a colorful crew of the Foulonne tote ... a bag I LOVE (and have only in gray). Kudos to you,  especially for this heavenly blue.  The collection is amazing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love them all! I own a black Quadri too (the larger saddle bag) and just the other day I was wishing I had bought a second Quadri in another color before the line was discontinued.
> 
> And I carried my black Cuir mini crossbody today, so we're twinsies.



Thanks so much and yay for being twinsies!  Glad you have the larger saddle bag in black  Too bad the Quadri line has been discontinued 




frenziedhandbag said:


> I find myself looking forward to your "LCs of the week" post. All beautiful pieces!



Thanks so much! I always try to take pics and post here


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> @cosmo I happened to be using my Quadri compact wallet today as I am going rock climbing with my child. Having a sturdy wallet for kid activities always helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702989



Your Quadri wallet is looking great!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> YI also managed to buy the full sized continental wallet and coin purse in black last sale but sadly both are still lying in their boxes.



My Clay Quadri coin purse is still lying in its box and that's coming up to 2 years! I don't know why - some SLGs are just easier to use. I must start using mine too... I feel no guilt tho hehe


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Your Quadri wallet is looking great!


It really holds up so well. I am pretty amazed. [emoji106]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I saw Quadri at the Woodbury Longchamp outlet! Maybe some of you would like to contact them about it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Clay Quadri coin purse



Wow! I think its my hoarders guilt at work. Anything that I do not use for more than six months makes me think I do not actually need it. [emoji12]


----------



## Dintjes

Finally my Longchamp on the road is here. Size medium. It's a gift from my mom in law. I love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dintjes said:


> I love it!



It is so photogenic, isn't it? Wonderful gift!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Dintjes said:


> Finally my Longchamp on the road is here. Size medium. It's a gift from my mom in law. I love it!



What a lovely gift! We are bag cousins - I have the small one


----------



## Dintjes

SmokieDragon said:


> What a lovely gift! We are bag cousins - I have the small one



Thanks!


----------



## Dintjes

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is so photogenic, isn't it? Wonderful gift!


It is! Cant wait to take her out today.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Happy to share my new love, so very kindly gifted to me by my aunt on my graduation. 


SLH in SS17's Peony! My very first Pliage. I spilled marinara sauce on her on today's maiden voyage. I soaked and dabbed at the stains with water and paper towel and got most of it out, but I could still see a slight darkness and redness from the sauce and oil. When I got home I poured a few drops of gentle hand soap on the affected areas (which were very small) and wet them thoroughly and rubbed the spots with my fingers until the soap had washed away. Dabbed the wet areas until dry and now she's good as new!! Hooray for the magic of the Le Pliage!! I think next I want a SSH, in whatever color is left after S/S sales...it never ends…!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Happy to share my new love, so very kindly gifted to me by my aunt on my graduation.
> SLH in SS17's Peony! My very first Pliage.



Big congrats on your graduation and your first Pliage bag!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Happy to share my new love, so very kindly gifted to me by my aunt on my graduation.
> View attachment 3712572
> 
> SLH in SS17's Peony! My very first Pliage. I spilled marinara sauce on her on today's maiden voyage. I soaked and dabbed at the stains with water and paper towel and got most of it out, but I could still see a slight darkness and redness from the sauce and oil. When I got home I poured a few drops of gentle hand soap on the affected areas (which were very small) and wet them thoroughly and rubbed the spots with my fingers until the soap had washed away. Dabbed the wet areas until dry and now she's good as new!! Hooray for the magic of the Le Pliage!! I think next I want a SSH, in whatever color is left after S/S sales...it never ends…!!



Congrats and glad the stains came out!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> SLH in SS17's Peony! My very first Pliage. I spilled



Congrats on your new love and I am so happy for you that the stains were removed. It is very hard to stay away from LC. [emoji28]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thank you kindly, all!! [emoji4][emoji5]


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I just bought my first "new to me" Longchamp purse. I guess it's called "more is more" bag? It has reptile sides and beautiful white leather. I never get white, but I couldn't resist with this one. OMG I love it. I can't wait to get her!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

poshshop.it said:


> Hi everyone! very new to purseforum.  I just want to share how happy I am to choose "On the Ride" from the Le Pliage Neo 2017 collection over the solid color which I was initially intending to buy.  It is a chic casual bag which I carry most days, what I also love about it is the red leather strap that came with it and also a plus was that the bag I got is Made in France I have an unboxing video of this bag in my Youtube channel: PoshShop It
> OR you can click on this link  to watch




I have the same "Le Pliage On the Road" too!


----------



## missconvy

just got my longchamp backpack in the mail! Bought it for my honeymoon to Disney World in August! So in love with it already.


----------



## luvlux64

Got my first & only one from Paris today! [emoji173]️ it





*The other one is same design in Khaki color (gift) for my sis-in-law


----------



## HandbagDiva354

luvlux64 said:


> Got my first & only one from Paris today! [emoji173]️ it
> 
> View attachment 3719245
> View attachment 3719246
> 
> 
> *The other one is same design in Khaki color (gift) for my sis-in-law



Awesome! You should frame this photo!


----------



## luvlux64

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Awesome! You should frame this photo!



True! Wait, I should take a pic with different times of day [emoji12]. I just checked, it's Made in France, too [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

luvlux64 said:


> Got my first & only one from Paris today! [emoji173]️ it
> 
> View attachment 3719245
> View attachment 3719246
> 
> 
> *The other one is same design in Khaki color (gift) for my sis-in-law



That is an awesome photo and love the colour of the bag!


----------



## AL1982

Picked up these beauties at the Longchamp store sale today.  Especially happy with the Honore 404 crossbody for an upcoming trip. The middle zipper compartment makes it super travel friendly.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AL1982 said:


> Picked up these beauties at the Longchamp store sale today



Wonderful haul! Everything is so lovely. [emoji7]


----------



## EGBDF

AL1982 said:


> View attachment 3730395
> 
> 
> Picked up these beauties at the Longchamp store sale today.  Especially happy with the Honore 404 crossbody for an upcoming trip. The middle zipper compartment makes it super travel friendly.


Good choices! What a beautiful selection.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AL1982 said:


> View attachment 3730395
> 
> 
> Picked up these beauties at the Longchamp store sale today.  Especially happy with the Honore 404 crossbody for an upcoming trip. The middle zipper compartment makes it super travel friendly.



Wonderful haul! Love the soft hues of the Honores and Foulonne cosmetic case


----------



## MamaSleepy

AL1982 said:


> View attachment 3730395
> 
> 
> Picked up these beauties at the Longchamp store sale today.  Especially happy with the Honore 404 crossbody for an upcoming trip. The middle zipper compartment makes it super travel friendly.


Lucky you!  Wish there was a Longchamp store near me. Yep, I'm jealous!


----------



## hitt

AL1982 said:


> View attachment 3730395
> 
> 
> Picked up these beauties at the Longchamp store sale today.  Especially happy with the Honore 404 crossbody for an upcoming trip. The middle zipper compartment makes it super travel friendly.


I am so jelly you are near an actual Longchamp store. Congratulations on the beautiful haul!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I Got this beauty today. I must admit, I was a little surprised by the texture of the bag, it's not like any other Longchamp I own. I adore the size and print though.


----------



## Lucyrcat

AL1982 said:


> View attachment 3730395
> 
> 
> Picked up these beauties at the Longchamp store sale today.  Especially happy with the Honore 404 crossbody for an upcoming trip. The middle zipper compartment makes it super travel friendly.



Absolutely beautiful!! I had to buy from the website yesterday - got a medium Honore 404.


----------



## Lucyrcat

MamaSleepy said:


> Lucky you!  Wish there was a Longchamp store near me. Yep, I'm jealous!



I'm with you on wishing for a store close by.  I tend to be jealous of the gals living close to a store where they can just go in and purchase stuff.   I was actually thinking it was logical to fly to Chicago for the weekend just to shop - but I think I will try to plan ahead next year for the "store trip".


----------



## MamaSleepy

Lucyrcat said:


> I'm with you on wishing for a store close by.  I tend to be jealous of the gals living close to a store where they can just go in and purchase stuff.   I was actually thinking it was logical to fly to Chicago for the weekend just to shop - but I think I will try to plan ahead next year for the "store trip".


Lucyrcat - I was thinking the exact same thing!  Only I was going to drive to Chicago from Southern Minnesota. It's abt 5 hrs one way, the same amount of time it takes for us to fly to Chgo. Really, we timed it. But then you have to calculate in the cost of travel, eating and staying in a hotel. Money that could be spent towards a bag. Ha.


----------



## MamaSleepy

MahoganyQT said:


> I Got this beauty today. I must admit, I was a little surprised by the texture of the bag, it's not like any other Longchamp I own. I adore the size and print though.
> View attachment 3731189


What's different abt the texture?  It's not like the solid Neo's?


----------



## PurpleLilac

MahoganyQT said:


> I Got this beauty today. I must admit, I was a little surprised by the texture of the bag, it's not like any other Longchamp I own. I adore the size and print though.
> View attachment 3731189


It's a gorgeous print!  How long is the strap?


----------



## MahoganyQT

MamaSleepy said:


> What's different abt the texture?  It's not like the solid Neo's?



No, it feels kind of like rough cotton, kind of like denim to me. It's not smooth Nylon.


----------



## MahoganyQT

PurpleLilac said:


> It's a gorgeous print!  How long is the strap?



Thanks. The strap is 20 inches.


----------



## luv_bagz

Re-wearing my 2 small Neos including the LE Ruban d'Or.
Forgot how practical and easy to wear my Neos in the small size, especially the low-maintenance Bilberry


----------



## EVIE1001

My new Roseau Heritage Tote in Natural/Tan. Fell in love with this when I saw it in London a couple of weeks ago. So happy the sale started the other day


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EVIE1001 said:


> View attachment 3733625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Roseau Heritage Tote in Natural/Tan. Fell in love with this when I saw it in London a couple of weeks ago. So happy the sale started the other day



This is so gorgeous! Had my eye on it all season. Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## EVIE1001

Cosmopolitan said:


> This is so gorgeous! Had my eye on it all season. Congrats and enjoy it!


Thank you Cosmopolitan. So many lovely Longchamp bags..........


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EVIE1001 said:


> My new Roseau Heritage Tote in Natural/Tan.



This is a gorgeous style. I have always liked the feel of this one. Congrats on scoring it.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

frenziedhandbag said:


> @cosmo, I missed out on the small Quadri too. I happened to be using my Quadri compact wallet today as I am going rock climbing with my child. Having a sturdy wallet for kid activities always helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702989



Hi frenzie! [emoji4] Nice looking wallet this is! I'm currently looking for a compact wallet and if it's ok, may I ask if this can fit bills without folding them? How many card slots does this has? Or if it's not too much, do you have pictures of its interior? Tia! [emoji8]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My one and only Longchamp love as of the moment. She was my companion while having breaky while I was waiting for DH renew his passport in a government agency nearby.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi frenzie! [emoji4] Nice looking wallet this is! I'm currently looking for a compact wallet and if it's ok, may I ask if this can fit bills without folding them? How many card slots does this has? Or if it's not too much, do you have pictures of its interior? Tia! [emoji8]


I am most happy to share. I do not need to fit my bills as it is of a very generous size. There are 3 card slots on one side and a large slip pocket on the other side. I put my extra cards in this slip pocket. I like the compartments within as it really helps to segregate foreign currency from my own country's bills. I like to also use the centre compartment for my keys. It is a pity that this line is discontinued and no longer listed on LC's website but if you call the outlets, there just might be some stray ones still there. Alternatively, if you like the cuir line, all colors are now being discounted in the current LC US sale. I do not own it in Cuir leather though so in terms of wear, I can't comment much but for this Quadri, I am elated with it in terms of how well it holds up.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Or if it's not too much, do you have pictures of its interior?



Here is how it looks within. Really spacious. I like how wide it opens out and deep. When I travel, I feel at ease because it is very secure and easy to clamp close with one hand so no one can actually really see the contents within.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVintage_LVoe said:


> may I ask if this can fit bills without folding them?



If you do need to bring along more cards, the card slots do allow doubling. So you can carry six with ease but if you do not like to double, then I highly suggest the Foulonné card holder (which is really slim and holds six cards). It fits with ease into this wallet. I will also like to add, when I place extra cards in the large slip pocket at the side, they do not fall out at all due to how the zipper closure overlaps a little. Hope this helps.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am most happy to share. I do not need to fit my bills as it is of a very generous size. There are 3 card slots on one side and a large slip pocket on the other side. I put my extra cards in this slip pocket. I like the compartments within as it really helps to segregate foreign currency from my own country's bills. I like to also use the centre compartment for my keys. It is a pity that this line is discontinued and no longer listed on LC's website but if you call the outlets, there just might be some stray ones still there. Alternatively, if you like the cuir line, all colors are now being discounted in the current LC US sale. I do not own it in Cuir leather though so in terms of wear, I can't comment much but for this Quadri, I am elated with it in terms of how well it holds up.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Here is how it looks within. Really spacious. I like how wide it opens out and deep. When I travel, I feel at ease because it is very secure and easy to clamp close with one hand so no one can actually really see the contents within.
> View attachment 3734048





frenziedhandbag said:


> If you do need to bring along more cards, the card slots do allow doubling. So you can carry six with ease but if you do not like to double, then I highly suggest the Foulonné card holder (which is really slim and holds six cards). It fits with ease into this wallet. I will also like to add, when I place extra cards in the large slip pocket at the side, they do not fall out at all due to how the zipper closure overlaps a little. Hope this helps.





Thanks so much for the information [emoji4] I'll try to hunt for this one. I'm sick and tired of moving from one wallet to another. I also like the LV Zippy Compact Wallet NM. We'll see which one I'll end up with. Thanks again, frenzie! [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thanks again, frenzie!



You are most welcome! I did purchase the LV Empreinte compact wallet and key pouch before but rehomed both of them as I found my bills tend to bulk up in the former and I had to fold my bills in half for the latter. Have fun deciding. I went through lots of wallets too, guess I am picky about them. [emoji28]


----------



## SmokieDragon

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi frenzie! [emoji4] Nice looking wallet this is! I'm currently looking for a compact wallet and if it's ok, may I ask if this can fit bills without folding them? How many card slots does this has? Or if it's not too much, do you have pictures of its interior? Tia! [emoji8]



I have the same compact Quadri wallet as Frenzied (mine is Black with dark brown interior) and I do the doubling at the card slots - no problem. I also place some cards in front of the card slots and also use the large slip pocket at the other end for some more cards. I can place my bills without folding them in half. I use the centre compartment for coins. What Frenzied said is so true - the wallet, even when open, is very private and no-one can really see what's inside. 

I have a similar compact Cuir wallet (in Blue) and it started to show wear at the corners after 4 months of use. I've used this Quadri compact wallet for 9 months and no signs of wear. Too bad it's discontinued. Good luck with finding one


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here's my new 2.0 Crossbody in Black which I just got today during the sale! Too bad this bag is being discontinued. I have the Toile version in Black from last season and it has become my favourite weekend bag. As such, I just had to get this in Black leather before it's gone forever.

The leather is so soft, as it is across the entire 2.0 line. I really love the red interior of this bag. It has 2 interior slip pockets and 1 interior zip pocket. My compact Quadri wallet fits so easily inside with room at the side and I have tissues, sanitizer and lipstick in the various internal pockets. It even has an external slip pocket which can fit my iPhone 6 tho I prefer to put my iPhone 6 standing up in one of the interior slip pockets.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my new 2.0 Crossbody in Black which I just got today during the sale!



Congrats on your sale score! I bet you'll get so much use out of this little beauty.


----------



## EVIE1001

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my new 2.0 Crossbody in Black which I just got today during the sale! Too bad this bag is being discontinued. I have the Toile version in Black from last season and it has become my favourite weekend bag. As such, I just had to get this in Black leather before it's gone forever.
> 
> The leather is so soft, as it is across the entire 2.0 line. I really love the red interior of this bag. It has 2 interior slip pockets and 1 interior zip pocket. My compact Quadri wallet fits so easily inside with room at the side and I have tissues, sanitizer and lipstick in the various internal pockets. It even has an external slip pocket which can fit my iPhone 6 tho I prefer to put my iPhone 6 standing up in one of the interior slip pockets.
> 
> View attachment 3734323
> View attachment 3734324
> View attachment 3734325


I was just looking at this on the website and wondering how it is for size! Always hard to imagine without mod pics. What is the strap drop SmokieDragon? I am only 5ft 2in so crossbody bags are usually way too long for me......


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my new 2.0 Crossbody in Black which I just got today during the sale!



It really looks very spacious. I am sure it will become yet another favourite weekend bag. Congrats on getting this before it gets away for good!


----------



## AL1982

hitt said:


> I am so jelly you are near an actual Longchamp store. Congratulations on the beautiful haul!


Thank you! I went the first day so selection was very good otherwise the store only have 1-2 pieces of each style. So I think online is just as good an option since you have the whole selection! Hope you find something you like...


----------



## AL1982

Lucyrcat said:


> I'm with you on wishing for a store close by.  I tend to be jealous of the gals living close to a store where they can just go in and purchase stuff.   I was actually thinking it was logical to fly to Chicago for the weekend just to shop - but I think I will try to plan ahead next year for the "store trip".


Go the first days, otherwise selection is rather limited at the store! or at lease in the SF store I went to...


----------



## SmokieDragon

EVIE1001 said:


> I was just looking at this on the website and wondering how it is for size! Always hard to imagine without mod pics. What is the strap drop SmokieDragon? I am only 5ft 2in so crossbody bags are usually way too long for me......



I'm 5'1.5" (156cm) and the strap drop is perfect for me when the strap is adjusted to be its shortest. Will post mod shots later today


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm 5'1.5" (156cm) and the strap drop is perfect for me when the strap is adjusted to be its shortest. Will post mod shots later today



Here are the mod shots. I'm 5'1.5" with the strap at its shortest length


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my new 2.0 Crossbody in Black which I just got today during the sale! Too bad this bag is being discontinued. I have the Toile version in Black from last season and it has become my favourite weekend bag. As such, I just had to get this in Black leather before it's gone forever.
> 
> The leather is so soft, as it is across the entire 2.0 line. I really love the red interior of this bag. It has 2 interior slip pockets and 1 interior zip pocket. My compact Quadri wallet fits so easily inside with room at the side and I have tissues, sanitizer and lipstick in the various internal pockets. It even has an external slip pocket which can fit my iPhone 6 tho I prefer to put my iPhone 6 standing up in one of the interior slip pockets.
> 
> View attachment 3734323
> View attachment 3734324
> View attachment 3734325



Beautiful crossbody! I got the same bag in blue. [emoji1]

Here is my Longchamp sale haul:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pbnjam said:


> Here is my Longchamp sale haul:



Wow somebody had fun at the sale!  Congrats and enjoy those pretty blue bags!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful crossbody! I got the same bag in blue. [emoji1]
> 
> Here is my Longchamp sale haul:
> View attachment 3735219
> 
> View attachment 3735220
> 
> View attachment 3735221



Yay for being Crossbody cousins! Congrats on your haul


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> Wow somebody had fun at the sale!  Congrats and enjoy those pretty blue bags!





SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being Crossbody cousins! Congrats on your haul



Thanks ladies! I also preordered 2 more blue bags from Bloomingdale's sale before checking out the Longchamp sale: sakura mini backpack and Paris Rocks foldover crossbody. Not sure about keeping those because I think I have too blue bags now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are the mod shots.



It looks perfect on you! 



pbnjam said:


> Beautiful crossbody! I got the same bag in blue.



You ladies are tempting me with this bag. [emoji28] I adore the floral lining of that Roseau Fleur. Gorgeous haul!


----------



## EVIE1001

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are the mod shots. I'm 5'1.5" with the strap at its shortest length
> 
> View attachment 3735211
> View attachment 3735212
> View attachment 3735213


Excellent SmokieDragon I will go see if it is still available online. Thank you very much


----------



## Lizzys

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are the mod shots. I'm 5'1.5" with the strap at its shortest length
> 
> View attachment 3735211
> View attachment 3735212
> View attachment 3735213


Your bag looks great on you!  I have been eyeing this bag on Longchamp's site.  Do you mind telling me what fits inside this crossbody bag?  I need this bag like a hole in the head but it sure would be nice to get one   Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful crossbody! I got the same bag in blue. [emoji1]
> 
> Here is my Longchamp sale haul:
> View attachment 3735219
> 
> View attachment 3735220
> 
> View attachment 3735221



Love your haul!


----------



## MamaSleepy

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful crossbody! I got the same bag in blue. [emoji1]
> 
> Here is my Longchamp sale haul:
> View attachment 3735219
> 
> View attachment 3735220
> 
> View attachment 3735221


Love, love your choices! Esp. the equestrian blue tote. Fantastic! Is the La Pliage dots bag a medium or small?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks perfect on you!
> You ladies are tempting me with this bag. [emoji28]



Thanks so much! It's a really nice and functional bag 



EVIE1001 said:


> Excellent SmokieDragon I will go see if it is still available online. Thank you very much



You're very welcome and good luck! 



Lizzys said:


> Your bag looks great on you!  I have been eyeing this bag on Longchamp's site.  Do you mind telling me what fits inside this crossbody bag?  I need this bag like a hole in the head but it sure would be nice to get one   Thank you!



Thanks so much! It's a great bag to fit all the essentials and which you can just wear crossbody from the time you leave the house, walk in the mall, sit down for a meal and then head home  I can fit my compact Quadri wallet, iPhone 6 in 1 of the inside slip pockets, car keys, lipstick, tissues, sanitiser, receipts, sunglasses, 2 LC card wallets and that excludes the front slip pocket


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It's a great bag to fit all the essentials



That is quite a lot! [emoji33]


----------



## pbnjam

MamaSleepy said:


> Love, love your choices! Esp. the equestrian blue tote. Fantastic! Is the La Pliage dots bag a medium or small?



Thank you! It is a small size.


----------



## Brendutch

jules 8 said:


> Please keep us updated on how it holds up...I'm curious about how well the the iron on appliqué stays on


 Didn't work! I was able to take it out without any residue.


----------



## Lucyrcat

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful crossbody! I got the same bag in blue. [emoji1]
> 
> Here is my Longchamp sale haul:
> View attachment 3735219
> 
> View attachment 3735220
> 
> View attachment 3735221



fun purchases!! I got the Roseau Fleuri, too - in chalk color.  Love it.


----------



## Lucyrcat

Here's my purchases from the sale. I am loving the Roseau Fleuri.  She went to work with me today, first day of Summer. The peony cuir pouch matches perfectly.  The Honore 404 medium was a great sale price - couldn't pass it up. She's a beauty.  This week is a horror at my work, and I really needed these lovelies to brighten my life.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lucyrcat said:


> Here's my purchases from the sale



Congrats on your sale haul!


----------



## sacha1009

Just came back from paris..Here's mine..First longchamp...Hi everyone [emoji9]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

sacha1009 said:


> Just came back from paris..Here's mine..First longchamp...Hi everyone [emoji9]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739734



Hi there and welcome to Longchamp! Your bag is gorgeous. I adore Roseaus, so chic yet effortless and easy to carry. I own two Roseau Croco totes, in black and greige, so your reveal really makes me smile. Enjoy your first Longchamp!


----------



## sacha1009

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hi there and welcome to Longchamp! Your bag is gorgeous. I adore Roseaus, so chic yet effortless and easy to carry. I own two Roseau Croco totes, in black and greige, so your reveal really makes me smile. Enjoy your first Longchamp! [emoji2]


Thanks..So far i love it...it makes me smile every time I see her...yes so gorgeous...thank u..so far i enjoying it...so is this Roseaus? Just wondering...thank u...lots of nice Longchamp purses out there...omg[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

sacha1009 said:


> Thanks..So far i love it...it makes me smile every time I see her...yes so gorgeous...thank u..so far i enjoying it...so is this Roseaus? Just wondering...thank u...lots of nice Longchamp purses out there...omg[emoji4][emoji4]



Yes that's right your new bag is called Roseau Croco. It's a classic style that's been around for years but Longchamp gave it a nice modern update last fall.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lucyrcat said:


> Here's my purchases from the sale. I am loving the Roseau Fleuri.  She went to work with me today, first day of Summer. The peony cuir pouch matches perfectly.  The Honore 404 medium was a great sale price - couldn't pass it up. She's a beauty.  This week is a horror at my work, and I really needed these lovelies to brighten my life.
> 
> View attachment 3739388
> View attachment 3739389



Wonderful haul! I love how warm and dainty the Roseau Fleuri looks in your photo! It's a very good shot of the bag


----------



## SmokieDragon

sacha1009 said:


> Just came back from paris..Here's mine..First longchamp...Hi everyone [emoji9]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739734



Hello and welcome to the Forum! Your bag looks so chic in this shot! I love how the bag looks with the sides unbuttoned


----------



## Jeluhewi

Here I am and my new Roseau Shopping [emoji4]
my second Longchamp bag [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EVIE1001

sacha1009 said:


> Just came back from paris..Here's mine..First longchamp...Hi everyone [emoji9]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739734


Gorgeous colour.


----------



## sacha1009

EVIE1001 said:


> Gorgeous colour.


Thank u...love it so far [emoji7]


----------



## sacha1009

SmokieDragon said:


> Hello and welcome to the Forum! Your bag looks so chic in this shot! I love how the bag looks with the sides unbuttoned


Thank u very much [emoji4]yes I love it too...so light when I'm carrying...no doubt when I bought it...[emoji4]


----------



## Lucyrcat

Jeluhewi said:


> View attachment 3739910
> View attachment 3739911
> 
> Here I am and my new Roseau Shopping [emoji4]
> my second Longchamp bag [emoji7][emoji7]



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jeluhewi

Lucyrcat said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## Esquared72

Here's my one indulgence from the sale...the Longchamp 2.0 backpack in blue. I am a sucker for backpacks but always struggle with finding one I truly love and consistently use. This one may just fit the bill. Even though it's leather, it's soooo lightweight. And for being on the smaller side, it still fits my daily necessities and still leaves a bit of extra space. The straps are fully adjustable and very comfortable. Love the matching jewel blue lining. The only thing I would change would be to have a double zipper for the main compartment, rather than just the one. Very happy with this bag! Including a picture to show what I will be carrying inside.


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Here's my one indulgence from the sale...the Longchamp 2.0 backpack in blue. I am a sucker for backpacks but always struggle with finding one I truly love and consistently use. This one may just fit the bill. Even though it's leather, it's soooo lightweight. And for being on the smaller side, it still fits my daily necessities and still leaves a bit of extra space. The straps are fully adjustable and very comfortable. Love the matching jewel blue lining. The only thing I would change would be to have a double zipper for the main compartment, rather than just the one. Very happy with this bag! Including a picture to show what I will be carrying inside.
> View attachment 3741405
> 
> View attachment 3741406
> 
> View attachment 3741407
> 
> View attachment 3741408


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Esquared72

EGBDF said:


> This is gorgeous!



Thanks! The picture doesn't do the color justice. It's such a pretty blue!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> I am a sucker for backpacks but always struggle with finding one I truly love and consistently use.



Congrats on scoring this one! I totally agree with you in terms of finding the right backpack. I truly think LC makes nice and functional backpacks. I like this one for how minimalist it looks and easy access.


----------



## SmokieDragon

eehlers said:


> Here's my one indulgence from the sale...the Longchamp 2.0 backpack in blue. I am a sucker for backpacks but always struggle with finding one I truly love and consistently use. This one may just fit the bill. Even though it's leather, it's soooo lightweight. And for being on the smaller side, it still fits my daily necessities and still leaves a bit of extra space. The straps are fully adjustable and very comfortable. Love the matching jewel blue lining. The only thing I would change would be to have a double zipper for the main compartment, rather than just the one. Very happy with this bag! Including a picture to show what I will be carrying inside.
> View attachment 3741405
> 
> View attachment 3741406
> 
> View attachment 3741407
> 
> View attachment 3741408



Congrats on your backpack! I love the gold accents and leather of the 2.0  I have a blue bucket bag in this line and I know what you mean about the pictures not doing the colour justice


----------



## luvlux64

My one & only [emoji173]️


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Presenting my first purchase from Fall 2017, the Roseau Crossbody in grey!  While I adore the look of the Mlle Longchamp in grey, I decided after much consideration that the Roseau style works better for me.








And here it is with my other bags from the Roseau line: Roseau Croco small totes in black and greige, and the Roseau Crossbody in navy.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Presenting my first purchase from Fall 2017, the Roseau Crossbody in grey!  While I adore the look of the Mlle Longchamp in grey, I decided after much consideration that the Roseau style works better for me.
> 
> View attachment 3744886
> 
> View attachment 3744887
> 
> View attachment 3744888
> 
> 
> And here it is with my other bags from the Roseau line: Roseau Croco small totes in black and greige, and the Roseau Crossbody in navy.
> 
> View attachment 3744891


Beautiful addition to your collection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Presenting my first purchase from Fall 2017, the Roseau Crossbody in grey!



Yay! You got it! It is not easy for a bag lover to be rational, given all the different styles and colors. This is the bag I had been eyeing on ever since I saw the dark navy but this grey is surely calling out to me. Congrats on your newin!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Presenting my first purchase from Fall 2017, the Roseau Crossbody in grey!  While I adore the look of the Mlle Longchamp in grey, I decided after much consideration that the Roseau style works better for me.
> 
> View attachment 3744886
> 
> View attachment 3744887
> 
> View attachment 3744888
> 
> 
> And here it is with my other bags from the Roseau line: Roseau Croco small totes in black and greige, and the Roseau Crossbody in navy.
> 
> View attachment 3744891



Congrats on your new bag!!! My heart is leaning towards Gray now hehe!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> Beautiful addition to your collection!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! You got it! It is not easy for a bag lover to be rational, given all the different styles and colors. This is the bag I had been eyeing on ever since I saw the dark navy but this grey is surely calling out to me. Congrats on your newin!





SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on your new bag!!! My heart is leaning towards Gray now hehe!



Thank you all!


----------



## Dintjes

Cosmopolitan said:


> Presenting my first purchase from Fall 2017, the Roseau Crossbody in grey!  While I adore the look of the Mlle Longchamp in grey, I decided after much consideration that the Roseau style works better for me.
> 
> View attachment 3744886
> 
> View attachment 3744887
> 
> View attachment 3744888
> 
> 
> And here it is with my other bags from the Roseau line: Roseau Croco small totes in black and greige, and the Roseau Crossbody in navy.
> 
> View attachment 3744891



Such a gorgeous collection!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Dintjes said:


> Such a gorgeous collection!



Thank you! I  my Roseaus.


----------



## Selenalynn

Picked this up in the sale.  Size medium color chalk


----------



## Selenalynn

I love the color it's a little darker in person more like a creamy beige. I'm just worried about getting it dirty I was thinking of treating it with kiwi protect-all.  Has anyone ever pre treated their light colored longchamps with a stain repellent and had good results?


----------



## Soufre

Jeluhewi said:


> View attachment 3739910
> View attachment 3739911
> 
> Here I am and my new Roseau Shopping [emoji4]
> my second Longchamp bag [emoji7][emoji7]


I loooove the color!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Thought I would be having something soupy for lunch yesterday so didn't fancy wearing my LC scarf, which I got during the recent sale, out to lunch. Here she is with my Cobalt Quadri for company while I went lunching with my Longchamp Club


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> my LC scarf



Love the colors of the scarf. So vibrant and goes so well with the Quadri!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the colors of the scarf. So vibrant and goes so well with the Quadri!



Thanks so much! Nice profile pic of the L'Envol Silk Scarf!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Nice profile pic of the L'Envol Silk Scarf!


Thank you! I wish I know what to do with a 90cm by 90cm scarf.


----------



## hitt

frenziedhandbag said:


> @cosmo, I missed out on the small Quadri too. I happened to be using my Quadri compact wallet today as I am going rock climbing with my child. Having a sturdy wallet for kid activities always helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702989


I just purchased a Quadri Coin Purse and I plan to use it to carry my cards. How durable is the Quadri wallet? Has it soften a bit since you've used it. (A lot of times I feel new wallets/cases are too tight when they are new and it makes it hard to slip cards in. So I was wondering if the Quadri softens=you can add more cards in it.)


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> I just purchased a Quadri Coin Purse and I plan to use it to carry my cards. How durable is the Quadri wallet? Has it soften a bit since you've used it. (A lot of times I feel new wallets/cases are too tight when they are new and it makes it hard to slip cards in. So I was wondering if the Quadri softens=you can add more cards in it.)



I have the same Quadri wallet that @frenziedhandbag has and it's durable. I've been using it for the past 10 months and it looks as good as new. The card slots in my wallet are definitely not tight - when I first got my wallet, I started putting 2 cards in each card slot because I have so many cards haha. Not hard to slip items in at all.

I have the Quadri Coin Purse too but mine is still unused cos I haven't figured out what to use it for. I bought it cos it matched my Large Clay Quadri and I thought it would be a shame not to get the matching Coin Purse.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> I just purchased a Quadri Coin Purse and I plan to use it to carry my cards. How durable is the Quadri wallet? Has it soften a bit since you've used it. (A lot of times I feel new wallets/cases are too tight when they are new and it makes it hard to slip cards in. So I was wondering if the Quadri softens=you can add more cards in it.)



The Quadri leather is excellent in terms of durability. It had softened just a little bit. The card slots are nowhere tight and I appreciate that about LC wallets. I can also slot in two cards into one card slot and did not have any issues of them falling out. This observation is for my Quadri Compact wallet though.

I subsequently purchased the Quadri Long Wallet and coin purse in black as I adore the Quadri compact wallet so much but both are still lying in their boxes. Like SmokieDragon, I still have not found any usage for them as yet. [emoji28]


----------



## climbgirl

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your sale score! I bet you'll get so much use out of this little beauty.


I actually found a NWT 2.0 on eBay and have ordered it.  I think it will be exactly what I am looking for.  Of course it will, now that it has been discontinued


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I wish I know what to do with a 90cm by 90cm scarf.



Here's how I would tie it! It may not be your style but maybe you'll like it. 



With a 90cm scarf, it would be a bit smaller, like this:


And this is also cute:


Hope you find a style that suits you! I love LC scarf so much. The prints are so pretty. I definitely want to add one to my collection someday.


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I wish I know what to do with a 90cm by 90cm scarf.



If you go over to the Hermes forum, there are whole threads on silk scarves. Lots of good ideas over there!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Here's how I would tie it.





catsinthebag said:


> If you go over to the Hermes forum, there are whole threads on silk scarves.



Thank you ladies! [emoji258] 
I did try draping the scarf over my shoulders but it tends to slip down constantly. I contemplated a scarf ring but eventually realised a 90by90 is too small for me. I have very wide shoulders and constantly on the go, plus the year round humid weather I am in doesn't seem to be appropriate for silk scarves. The only time I am wearing one is when I am travelling or in the library or mall. 

I am still an avid fan of scarves though, adore the prints and the splendid ways ladies wear them.


----------



## Hoya94

From Nordstrom's anniversary sale.  Khaki expandable.


----------



## Dintjes

Hubby bought this for me as our anniversary gift. Le pliage MSH in khaki. ❤


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Dintjes said:


> Hubby bought this for me as our anniversary gift. Le pliage MSH in khaki. ❤


Such a sweet hubby. Love the choice


----------



## Phiomega

Old bag new strap! Just got this strap and happy with how it looks with my Camel Cuir! Also looks great with my black Neo... very happy - great buy for a bag update!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> Old bag new strap! Just got this strap and happy with how it looks with my Camel Cuir! Also looks great with my black Neo... very happy - great buy for a bag update!
> View attachment 3769319



We are strap twins!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Hoya94 said:


> View attachment 3768981
> 
> 
> From Nordstrom's anniversary sale.  Khaki expandable.



Love this photo!


----------



## Hoya94

SmokieDragon said:


> Love this photo!



Thank you!  I'm in love with the color and the bag!  I was with friends checking Nordstrom in San Juan and we all ended with new LP's. For them it was their firsts and hopefully not their last! I'm such a terrible enabler!  Lol!!!


----------



## Dintjes

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Such a sweet hubby. Love the choice



Thanks!


----------



## house2013

Hoya94 said:


> View attachment 3768981
> 
> 
> From Nordstrom's anniversary sale.  Khaki expandable.




i bought the same bag on bilberry


----------



## Hoya94

house2013 said:


> i bought the same bag on bilberry



Got another one in black.  I bought the khaki during the presale at Nordstrom in San Juan. I used it closed while there except for the day I went to stay at my aunt's house.  But the real test came yesterday when in I packed it for the airplane ride back to the mainland.  It was excellent!  Totally in love with it. Today I called Nordstrom and ordered a black one.  Fantastic bag!  Next year I hope they have the deep red among the choices. Would love the navy and bilberry as well.  Enjoy your new bag!  [emoji6]


----------



## Stansy

Finally the rain has stopped and I can go back to riding my bike to work!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> Finally the rain has stopped and I can go back to riding my bike to work!
> 
> View attachment 3776872



Yay for no rain and for being backpack twins!


----------



## Stansy

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for no rain and for being backpack twins!


----------



## Konicek007

Here is my new LP in Peacock! Just arrived!


----------



## luv_bagz

Forgot how comfortable and versatile my good old Le Pliage backpack ❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Finally the rain has stopped and I can go back to riding my bike to work!



Beautiful shot and yay to good weather! [emoji274]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Konicek007 said:


> Here is my new LP in Peacock! Just arrived!



Stunning and bright color. [emoji7]


----------



## Konicek007

I tried to capture the real gorgeous colour of this bag..soo pretty.
New- Peacock A/W 2017


----------



## Konicek007

Peony and new Peacock..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Konicek007 said:


> I tried to capture the real gorgeous colour of this bag..soo pretty.
> New- Peacock A/W 2017



Gorgeous shot. I like the sheen on this color and how it looks to have a chameleon quality about it. [emoji170]


----------



## Dintjes

Konicek007 said:


> View attachment 3776997
> 
> Here is my new LP in Peacock! Just arrived!



Beautiful color. Congrats!


----------



## elinda

Brought my two Longchamp bags on holiday to the Netherlands


----------



## house2013

Love the color of peacock


----------



## SmokieDragon

elinda said:


> View attachment 3779468
> View attachment 3779462
> View attachment 3779457
> View attachment 3779458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my two Longchamp bags on holiday to the Netherlands



Beautiful bags  I have both those bags too! I don't have the pouch for the Fantaisie Neo though (the colourful nylon bag). Yay for being bag twins for both!


----------



## elinda

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful bags  I have both those bags too! I don't have the pouch for the Fantaisie Neo though (the colourful nylon bag). Yay for being bag twins for both!


Yay twinsies!! 
I had to get the pouch too after I got the bag, I like having matching fillers for bags! I bought both during last summer's sale and was lucky to find the last pouch in the country when I went back for it 2 days after I bought the bag!


----------



## m3an13

Here's my Longchamp Tote Roseau Croco bag in blue.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

m3an13 said:


> Here's my Longchamp Tote Roseau Croco bag in blue.



Welcome to tPF.  As a Roseau lover I'm curious if you happen to know what year your bag is from?


----------



## m3an13

Cosmopolitan said:


> Welcome to tPF.  As a Roseau lover I'm curious if you happen to know what year your bag is from?



Thank you.  Unfortunately, I don't know what year my bag is from.  I bought it last year when they had their annual sale in The Galleria Mall, Abu Dhabi, UAE.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

m3an13 said:


> Thank you.  Unfortunately, I don't know what year my bag is from.  I bought it last year when they had their annual sale in The Galleria Mall, Abu Dhabi, UAE.



Well it's a great pop color! Enjoy your bag.


----------



## m3an13

Cosmopolitan said:


> Well it's a great pop color! Enjoy your bag.


Thank you!!!


----------



## m3an13

It is obvious that my fave color is blue. This is a pic of my Le Pliage Neo L in Navy Blue.  Shopped like crazy last year.


----------



## Dintjes

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful bags  I have both those bags too! I don't have the pouch for the Fantaisie Neo though (the colourful nylon bag). Yay for being bag twins for both!



How many LCs do you have SmokieDragon? Looks like you have it all. Wow


----------



## SmokieDragon

Dintjes said:


> How many LCs do you have SmokieDragon? Looks like you have it all. Wow



I think about 40-something. Certainly not all


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Posting some pics of my new Foulonne Crossbody Bag in Navy. 



Here's the max that can fit inside:





It appears that Longchamp has done some updating on this style.

Previously the leather strap was backed by a thicker, matte cotton type webbing, and this webbing showed a little on the front side of the strap, like this:



Now the leather strap is backed by a thinner, nylon type webbing that looks a little sleeker from the front:



Also, Longchamp added a surprise on the back of the bag that I don't think was there several years ago:



I've noticed LC also has added this horsey on the back of the new Foulonne small saddle bag:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Posting some pics of my new Foulonne Crossbody Bag in Navy.



[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170] Oh Cosmo, thank you for sharing! It looks wonderful! I think your pictures are so much better than stock photos. It really fits a lot and gives me a better idea what I can potentially pack in it. I like the new details. The thinner webbing looks neater and being born in the year of the horse, the additional logo is even better. [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

Cosmopolitan said:


> Posting some pics of my new Foulonne Crossbody Bag in Navy.



Very nice! I have never seen this style in my country. It looks like a great, fuss free bag, that you can use for a day even in a theme park!

I have weakness for Foulonne leather.... I love how luxurious it looks and how durable the leather is....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Very nice!



Not to enable you but it comes in Red Lacquer, this season's new color which I think will go with your neutral beige outfits that you wear so well.[emoji6]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170] Oh Cosmo, thank you for sharing! It looks wonderful! I think your pictures are so much better than stock photos. It really fits a lot and gives me a better idea what I can potentially pack in it. I like the new details. The thinner webbing looks neater and being born in the year of the horse, the additional logo is even better. [emoji106]



Glad I could help (*cough* enable) you! The navy color usually looks darker in most indoor lighting, but I took these pics near a bright sunny window.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Phiomega said:


> Very nice! I have never seen this style in my country. It looks like a great, fuss free bag, that you can use for a day even in a theme park!
> 
> I have weakness for Foulonne leather.... I love how luxurious it looks and how durable the leather is....



Thanks and yes, it's a great bag for sporty/casual wear and especially for travel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Glad I could help (*cough* enable) you! The navy color usually looks darker in most indoor lighting, but I took these pics near a bright sunny window.


You surely did enable me and I am on a bag ban. [emoji28] I think the navy is a very interesting color (the sheen is beautiful) and good to know it is actually darker irl. I actually like it better that way.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks and yes, it's a great bag for sporty/casual wear and especially for travel.


I cannot help but save your picture on what fits within. My lifestyle is predominantly casual and having a chic bag for travelling is always a bonus.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I cannot help but save your picture on what fits within. My lifestyle is predominantly casual and having a chic bag for travelling is always a bonus.



You know how these small bags are, like a puzzle you have to keep rearranging the order of your stuff inside to find the exact combo that fits without making the bag bulge out too much.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> you have to keep rearranging the order of your stuff inside to find the exact combo that fits without making the bag bulge out too much.



Exactly! It bulging out is my greatest concern. For travel, I will like to fit in a small bottle of water but I do not think it is possible, considering how flat it is. That said, I think you assembled this puzzle well. [emoji106]


----------



## DrBingu

Hi all! Normally lurking, but I felt like sharing this!

Sooo…. I went treasure hunting in a small town near my parents’ place, where they have an official Longchamp point of sale but hardly anyone seems to appreciate LC the way we do on here. It’s full of hidden gems in there.

In the past I’ve found a LP in Lagoon, a canvas Tribu tote, and a Python leather bag with in the shape of Cuir/Neo, with shoulder strap.

So I bought this today: a black Veau Foulonne in the larger size, with long handles, and I’m in LOVE. I’m going to use this so often. It was around 200 euros on sale. They also had this in a red color and I’m contemplating getting that one as well.


----------



## m3an13

i bought this bag at the Longchamp store in The Galleria Mall,  Abu Dhabi, UAE.  Can someone help me identify what material it is and what model this is please? It's a hobo bag but I would love to know the exact model of this bag. Finally another color from my usual Longchamp blue bags.  Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

DrBingu said:


> Hi all! Normally lurking, but I felt like sharing this!
> 
> Sooo…. I went treasure hunting in a small town near my parents’ place, where they have an official Longchamp point of sale but hardly anyone seems to appreciate LC the way we do on here. It’s full of hidden gems in there.
> 
> In the past I’ve found a LP in Lagoon, a canvas Tribu tote, and a Python leather bag with in the shape of Cuir/Neo, with shoulder strap.
> 
> So I bought this today: a black Veau Foulonne in the larger size, with long handles, and I’m in LOVE. I’m going to use this so often. It was around 200 euros on sale. They also had this in a red color and I’m contemplating getting that one as well.
> 
> View attachment 3788695
> View attachment 3788703
> View attachment 3788696
> View attachment 3788704
> View attachment 3788705



Beautiful!


----------



## BigTexy

DrBingu said:


> Hi all! Normally lurking, but I felt like sharing this!
> 
> Sooo…. I went treasure hunting in a small town near my parents’ place, where they have an official Longchamp point of sale but hardly anyone seems to appreciate LC the way we do on here. It’s full of hidden gems in there.
> 
> In the past I’ve found a LP in Lagoon, a canvas Tribu tote, and a Python leather bag with in the shape of Cuir/Neo, with shoulder strap.
> 
> So I bought this today: a black Veau Foulonne in the larger size, with long handles, and I’m in LOVE. I’m going to use this so often. It was around 200 euros on sale. They also had this in a red color and I’m contemplating getting that one as well.
> 
> View attachment 3788695
> View attachment 3788703
> View attachment 3788696
> View attachment 3788704
> View attachment 3788705


Perfect size! Congrats! Now I have a new style to hunt down


----------



## BlackLemon

hello 
I'm new on this forum so i have a question - what is the difference between camel/cumin/natural brown colour?  I'm confused, becouse i want to buy la pliage in warm brown colour, but dont know which will be the best...


----------



## EmPathetic

Received this Le Foulonne coin purse in Amethyst today. I also ordered a Peacock Le Pliage tote, but will hopefully be getting an exchange as there is some dodgy stitching on both the handle itself, and where it attaches to the bag.


----------



## swdl

EmPathetic said:


> Received this Le Foulonne coin purse in Amethyst today. I also ordered a Peacock Le Pliage tote, but will hopefully be getting an exchange as there is some dodgy stitching on both the handle itself, and where it attaches to the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791078



this amethyst is beautiful


----------



## Caledonia

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My one and only Longchamp love as of the moment. She was my companion while having breaky while I was waiting for DH renew his passport in a government agency nearby.
> 
> View attachment 3734014


May I ask what size is your Memphis? So cute


----------



## seton

m3an13 said:


> i bought this bag at the Longchamp store in The Galleria Mall,  Abu Dhabi, UAE.  Can someone help me identify what material it is and what model this is please? It's a hobo bag but I would love to know the exact model of this bag. Finally another color from my usual Longchamp blue bags.  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3789333



It's from the* Derby* line which is canvas with leather trim. It's a Hobo and the exact name is the first 4 digits in the last line on the caretag inside the bag. LC go by model numbers.





BlackLemon said:


> hello
> I'm new on this forum so i have a question - what is the difference between camel/cumin/natural brown colour?  I'm confused, becouse i want to buy la pliage in warm brown colour, but dont know which will be the best...



Are we talking nylon or cuir? You can see comparison pix in the Comparison thread. I know that I compared Cumin and Camel nylon in that thread and there are other comparisons.


----------



## m3an13

seton said:


> It's from the* Derby* line which is canvas with leather trim. It's a Hobo and the exact name is the first 4 digits in the last line on the caretag inside the bag. LC go by model numbers.



Thanks Seton for answering my query!


----------



## Konicek007

Peacock


----------



## BlackLemon

seton said:


> It's from the* Derby* line which is canvas with leather trim. It's a Hobo and the exact name is the first 4 digits in the last line on the caretag inside the bag. LC go by model numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking nylon or cuir? You can see comparison pix in the Comparison thread. I know that I compared Cumin and Camel nylon in that thread and there are other comparisons.



cuir  thank you


----------



## SmokieDragon

2.0 Bucket Bag with Heritage Keyring


----------



## Aristote

This beauty that I received as a super early birthday present from my best friend, it's second hand but flawless ! I brought it to my local Longchamp store to make sure it was authentic and it is !!! I'm so in love already [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EmPathetic said:


> Le Foulonne coin purse in Amethyst



Amethyst looks so pretty in Foulonne leather. I hope you get a perfect Peacock for your exchange. 



Konicek007 said:


> Peacock



Beautiful! 



SmokieDragon said:


> 2.0 Bucket Bag with Heritage Keyring



What a gorgeous combination! I love how you dress up your bags with LC keyrings. Makes them even more special. 



Aristote said:


> This beauty



Gorgeous bag! So sweet of your friend too. LC leather is awesome and you will love it even more after using it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Aristote said:


> This beauty that I received as a super early birthday present from my best friend, it's second hand but flawless ! I brought it to my local Longchamp store to make sure it was authentic and it is !!! I'm so in love already [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3800908



Congrats! I always loved the Gatsby line.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a gorgeous combination! I love how you dress up your bags with LC keyrings. Makes them even more special.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Lucyrcat

Took my small curry with me to work to celebrate the sun today.  First time to carry her and really thought today was the perfect day for the color. The eclipse was amazing.  I kept getting up from my desk and going outside to watch.  Couldn't stay away.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lucyrcat said:


> View attachment 3801984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my small curry with me to work to celebrate the sun today.  First time to carry her and really thought today was the perfect day for the color. The eclipse was amazing.  I kept getting up from my desk and going outside to watch.  Couldn't stay away.



Great choice for eclipse day! I watched too but only with those special glasses.


----------



## Konicek007

Peony in SSH


----------



## preppyboy8671

My latest babies [emoji4] 
Got the Purple Pliage Cuir Case used at such a steal! Stunning color!
The strap should dress up my Pliage Cuir Gray Metis quite nicely! Love that is it slightly longer than the original cuir strap.


----------



## MamaSleepy

_purseaddict_ said:


> My Longchamp collection.
> 
> View attachment 3076548
> View attachment 3076550


May I ask how the patent leather held up on your gorgeous Losange?  And, is it nylon or a silky fabric /canvas? Thanks!


----------



## MamaSleepy

sandcori said:


> Hi all,
> Just want to share my babies, most of them are in large large long handle where I can put my baby diaper bag organiser there LOL


Envious collection!  May I ask how the Losange held up?  Esp the patent leather?  Peeling, cracking?  Is it nylon or a silky fabric of some sort?  TIA


----------



## MamaSleepy

EmmaLB said:


> Hi I received my first two Longchamps today. I have wanted one for years but when the Harrods sale had them reduced I decided to go for it
> 
> I'm wanting to use them for uni and for the odd errands, and although one of them seems perfect (a large orange le pliage) I'm unsure if the other (le pliage losange) is a bit delicate?The material feels almost  silky so I am unsure if it will be robust enough?
> 
> I've attached some (awful, we're decorating!)pictures, but was just wondering if anybody had the losange and could say how robust it was?
> 
> Thank you!


Love the Losange!  May I ask how it helderly up? Esp the patent leather?  Peeling, cracking? Is the body of the bag it nylon or a silky fabric of some sort? TIA


----------



## MamaSleepy

Aniesha.noor said:


> My brand new longchamp le pliage losange in red. Just arrive from Germany.. Not a big fan of the material but I love the pattern and the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734231
> 
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


Gorgeous bag, Aniesha! May I ask how the Losange held up? Esp the patent leather? Peeling, cracking? Is the body of the bag nylon or a silky fabric of some sort? TIA


----------



## SmokieDragon

My goodies from a recent F & F sale in my country:

Penelope Fantaisie in Indigo and Black and Honore Panthere WOC



Black Loafers in suede




Navy Ballerina Flats




Pink Foulonne Coin Pouch




Black bracelet


----------



## SmokieDragon

Continued:

Black Heritage belt




Pink scarf



Garnet macaroon scarf



Thanks for sharing my joy with me!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> My goodies from a recent F & F sale in my country



Congrats on your new Penelope and everything else! Glad you had such a great shopping trip.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Gorgeous goodies!! Love them all @SmokieDragon!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your new Penelope and everything else! Glad you had such a great shopping trip.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Gorgeous goodies!! Love them all @SmokieDragon!!!



Thanks so much, ladies! It was a tough couple of hours trying to choose my items. Overwhelming!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My goodies from a recent F & F sale in my country:
> 
> Penelope Fantaisie in Indigo and Black and Honore Panthere WOC
> View attachment 3819482
> 
> 
> Black Loafers in suede
> View attachment 3819483
> View attachment 3819485
> 
> 
> Navy Ballerina Flats
> View attachment 3819486
> View attachment 3819487
> 
> 
> Pink Foulonne Coin Pouch
> View attachment 3819488
> View attachment 3819489
> 
> 
> Black bracelet
> View attachment 3819490
> View attachment 3819491



What a fantastic haul! I esp like the loafers. They look stylish yet comfortable.
The pink foulonne is the key case. The USA did not carry that the last few seasons for some reason. I have the pink fou coin purse (in fact I was using it yesterday!) and it zips on three sides.


----------



## jules 8

My new ssh in Peacock, and it's made in France  ...I really like this new slightly larger size as compared to the old small size


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> What a fantastic haul! I esp like the loafers. They look stylish yet comfortable.
> The pink foulonne is the key case. The USA did not carry that the last few seasons for some reason. I have the pink fou coin purse (in fact I was using it yesterday!) and it zips on three sides.



Thanks so much for pointing that out! Typo on my part, too eager to post, haha! They also had the pink Fou coin purse that you have - I was contemplating it but then I remembered my Clay Quadri coin purse which is of similar design which I still have not used. So I thought, ok, as tempting as it is to also get the coin purse, I shouldn't! They also had a Black Quadri coin purse which is the same as my Clay one but also had to put that down even though I have 2 Black Quadri bags.

Ok, maybe it wasn't a typo but the heart pining for the pink Foulonne coin purse haha! Tough choices were made, LOL!

That's weird that the USA didn't carry it. Wonder why - not popular enough? 

Yes, the loafers are so comfortable. I haven't worn them outdoors yet - thinking of spot spraying with Apple Garde first and if it works out, will be spraying them...


----------



## SmokieDragon

jules 8 said:


> View attachment 3819817
> 
> My new ssh in Peacock, and it's made in France  ...I really like this new slightly larger size as compared to the old small size



Lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It was a tough couple of hours trying to choose my items. Overwhelming!



Wonderful haul! I can imagine your dilemma. There must had been many gorgeous goodies! 



jules 8 said:


> My new ssh in Peacock, and it's made in France  ...I really like this new slightly larger size as compared to the old small size



Great color! This new size looks to be a very handy size. [emoji170] [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful haul! I can imagine your dilemma. There must had been many gorgeous goodies!



I've never seen so many LC items before! Amazing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I've never seen so many LC items before! Amazing!


I wish you were nearer. I would join you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I wish you were nearer. I would join you!



That would have been great, if only!


----------



## lazeny

I added two in my collection. Small tote bag in Garance and Medium top handle in Beige.  I love how waterproof they are, and they're great for travelling.


----------



## msd_bags

My haul from my travel to Berlin. Got them from Galeries Lafayette. The Peacock photographs more blue. To me it is more green IRL. Happy to get this small Neo that is MIF!


The Mademoiselle is beautiful btw!!


----------



## msd_bags

jules 8 said:


> View attachment 3819817
> 
> My new ssh in Peacock, and it's made in France  ...I really like this new slightly larger size as compared to the old small size


Wow you got a MIF.  My large Peacock is MIC.  The SA looked at the back for MIF but didn't find one for me.


----------



## jules 8

msd_bags said:


> Wow you got a MIF.  My large Peacock is MIC.  The SA looked at the back for MIF but didn't find one for me.


Thank you, it was pure luck, as I got it from Sandspoint shop


----------



## MissSeptember

I had a Longchamp Le Pliage as a teenager, but forgot about the brand after that. I've been searching for a card holder for a while and saw recommendations about this one from Longchamp. Normally I prefer plain colours but didn't want to buy a black or brown, so I went with the bright pink card holder. I have coins and bills in the keyholder from LV, so no need for a wallet anymore! The quality of the leather seems very good, now I think I have to take a look at the leather bags from Longchamp also..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MissSeptember said:


> The quality of the leather seems very good, now I think I have to take a look at the leather bags from Longchamp also..



Congrats on getting a piece from the Foulonné line, one of my fav lines from Longchamp. The leather is truly wonderful, soft and yet stands up to daily usage.


----------



## LVlover13

MissSeptember said:


> I had a Longchamp Le Pliage as a teenager, but forgot about the brand after that. I've been searching for a card holder for a while and saw recommendations about this one from Longchamp. Normally I prefer plain colours but didn't want to buy a black or brown, so I went with the bright pink card holder. I have coins and bills in the keyholder from LV, so no need for a wallet anymore! The quality of the leather seems very good, now I think I have to take a look at the leather bags from Longchamp also..



Great combination!


----------



## SmokieDragon

At breakfast with my 3D Clutch in Mist and wristlet strap from a disused Blue Cuir Compact Wallet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> At breakfast with my 3D Clutch in mist



Lovely and very smart of you to use the strap from compact wallet. Your bracelet ties in with the whole look.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely and very smart of you to use the strap from compact wallet. Your bracelet ties in with the whole look.



Thanks so much! Cos of the bracelet matching everything, I couldn't resist taking a photo haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I couldn't resist taking a photo haha



You totally should! [emoji106]


----------



## Diorlvlover

MissSeptember said:


> I had a Longchamp Le Pliage as a teenager, but forgot about the brand after that. I've been searching for a card holder for a while and saw recommendations about this one from Longchamp. Normally I prefer plain colours but didn't want to buy a black or brown, so I went with the bright pink card holder. I have coins and bills in the keyholder from LV, so no need for a wallet anymore! The quality of the leather seems very good, now I think I have to take a look at the leather bags from Longchamp also..


That is a lovely card holder. Are you from Greece? The Trapeza Peiraos card is a give away!


----------



## connectlv

My very first Longchamp bought in London when I was a uni student.


----------



## connectlv

My beloved LC but a but rather small.


----------



## connectlv

This was bought from Harrods at a discounted price, discontinued at the moment. Perfect a few days holiday packing.


----------



## SmokieDragon

connectlv said:


> My beloved LC but a but rather small.



Yay for being bag twins!


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

My new baby! Longchamp Neo Vibrations
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in Khaki


----------



## Cosmopolitan

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> My new baby! Longchamp Neo Vibrations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Khaki



Congrats on your Longchamp bag!


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Longchamp bag!



Thank you I couldn’t wait to fill her up!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Can any Longchamp experts Share their thoughts on this? There's a couple of odd wrinkles(?) on my etoiles (it's inside of the pink line)! I'm guessing use, or stuffing it and letting it hang would fix it? It's not too noticeable so it doesn't bother me, but it made me wonder if steaming or ironing on very low helps remove LP wrinkles. The jacquard is delicate though so I think if I were to try and smooth it out I would just stuff it and let it hang to remove it naturally!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Can any Longchamp experts Share their thoughts on this? There's a couple of odd wrinkles(?) on my etoiles (it's inside of the pink line)! I'm guessing use, or stuffing it and letting it hang would fix it? It's not too noticeable so it doesn't bother me, but it made me wonder if steaming or ironing on very low helps remove LP wrinkles. The jacquard is delicate though so I think if I were to try and smooth it out I would just stuff it and let it hang to remove it naturally!



Maybe you can try the stuffing and hanging first. If that doesn't work, then only maybe hang it in your bathroom while you're taking a hot shower - it might work since the material is light. I would do ironing only as a last resort - I have never ironed any LPs and would be afraid of the inside coating cracking. Maybe if you iron it, you should put a handkerchief over it, but best not to iron, I think


----------



## obscurity7

I might be slightly obsessed with navy. Bought the neo for myself and got the wallet as a birthday gift.


----------



## Phiomega

Can't resist this piece from Autumn 2018... an iPad case, lunch clutch and party bag!


I love how the stars and the grommet really looks sparkly against the black background...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Phiomega said:


> Can't resist this piece from Autumn 2018... an iPad case, lunch clutch and party bag!
> View attachment 3848612
> 
> I love how the stars and the grommet really looks sparkly against the black background...



Congrats! I think Katie Holmes is carrying the same one in the pics I posted in the celebs thread.


----------



## Phiomega

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats! I think Katie Holmes is carrying the same one in the pics I posted in the celebs thread.



Wow! I carried the same clutch as Katie Holmes! Thank you... now I know the name...

And here is from today --- sorry can't see it very well but I am very happy on how it looks against a bright top...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's a couple of shots of my new 3D Small Tote in Midnight. It's a dark navy blue, very pretty IRL, sort of luminous in bright sunlight. This one is made in France, and the leather is a bit nicer than on my 3D in Cognac made in Romania.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> Can't resist this piece from Autumn 2018... an iPad case, lunch clutch and party bag!
> View attachment 3848612
> 
> I love how the stars and the grommet really looks sparkly against the black background...



Yay for being iPad case twins! I also intend to use mine as a lunch clutch but haven't gotten round to using it so far, hehe!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a couple of shots of my new 3D Small Tote in Midnight. It's a dark navy blue, very pretty IRL, sort of luminous in bright sunlight. This one is made in France, and the leather is a bit nicer than on my 3D in Cognac made in Romania.
> 
> View attachment 3849251
> View attachment 3849252



Beautiful!  Congrats on your 3D


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> clutch



Great addition to your collection. The stars lend a playful and edgy vibe to your outfit. 



Cosmopolitan said:


> 3D Small Tote in Midnight.



I will always have a soft spot for a good dark blue. Absolutely pretty bag!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats on your 3D





frenziedhandbag said:


> I will always have a soft spot for a good dark blue. Absolutely pretty bag!



Thank you both.


----------



## Phiomega

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a couple of shots of my new 3D Small Tote in Midnight. It's a dark navy blue, very pretty IRL, sort of luminous in bright sunlight. This one is made in France, and the leather is a bit nicer than on my 3D in Cognac made in Romania.



Congrats! I like midnight blue.... I know what you mean by luminous in sunlight... beautiful...


----------



## cjy

SmokieDragon said:


> Continued:
> 
> Black Heritage belt
> View attachment 3819492
> View attachment 3819493
> 
> 
> Pink scarf
> View attachment 3819494
> 
> 
> Garnet macaroon scarf
> View attachment 3819495
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing my joy with me!


----------



## cjy

SmokieDragon said:


> Continued:
> 
> Black Heritage belt
> View attachment 3819492
> View attachment 3819493
> 
> 
> Pink scarf
> View attachment 3819494
> 
> 
> Garnet macaroon scarf
> View attachment 3819495
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing my joy with me!


Love everything!!!  The bracelet is outstanding and I love the loafers!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cjy said:


> Love everything!!!  The bracelet is outstanding and I love the loafers!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a couple of shots of my new 3D Small Tote in Midnight. It's a dark navy blue, very pretty IRL, sort of luminous in bright sunlight. This one is made in France, and the leather is a bit nicer than on my 3D in Cognac made in Romania.
> 
> View attachment 3849251
> View attachment 3849252


Gorgeous!  Any idea why the leather would be different?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MamaSleepy said:


> Gorgeous!  Any idea why the leather would be different?



It comes down to the quality of the hides that are used. When I am able to get my hands on two of the same style bag at boutiques or department stores, sometimes the leather feels substantially different. That's just nature.

I also own two Roseau Croco totes, and the leather on the one made in France is thicker and more supple than the one made in Tunisia. I'm not necessarily dissing one country of origin over another. Longchamp produces and distributes only a limited number of its leather bags, so the customer often doesn't have the luxury of choosing between two of the same style/color.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> It comes down to the quality of the hides that are used. When I am able to get my hands on two of the same style bag at boutiques or department stores, sometimes the leather feels substantially different. That's just nature.
> 
> I also own two Roseau Croco totes, and the leather on the one made in France is thicker and more supple than the one made in Tunisia. I'm not necessarily dissing one country of origin over another. Longchamp produces and distributes only a limited number of its leather bags, so the customer often doesn't have the luxury of choosing between two of the same style/color.


That makes perfect sense.  Now that you've said this, I'm reminded that I didn't like the 1st 3D bag. However, the 2nd one looked so much better, I bought it. There was a difference in the leather, one was finer, more refined. I never checked where each was made - wish I had now.


----------



## Stephg

First Longchamp purchase! I’m usually a Dooney girl but decided to try this out. Pretty colour, bilberry.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Stephg said:


> First Longchamp purchase! I’m usually a Dooney girl but decided to try this out. Pretty colour, bilberry.
> 
> View attachment 3856426
> 
> View attachment 3856445



Congrats on your first Longchamp!


----------



## LV.NYC

My sis in law just got me the Japan exclusive le pliage...very sporty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a couple of shots of my new 3D Small Tote in Midnight. It's a dark navy blue, very pretty IRL, sort of luminous in bright sunlight. This one is made in France, and the leather is a bit nicer than on my 3D in Cognac made in Romania.
> 
> View attachment 3849251
> View attachment 3849252



This is beautiful. Elegant choice! I am considering a Large 3D tote.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> This is beautiful. Elegant choice! I am considering a Large 3D tote.



Thank you! Good luck with your 3D shopping.  I think Longchamp discontinued the large tote but there are still some around on the secondary market.


----------



## msd_bags

My latest LC additions: Curry pouch and Amethyst Op Art shoulder strap.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My small haul from an F&F sale in my country. All thanks to a good friend whom informed me about it.

A Roseau Clutch in Curry and a Roseau keychain. Love the bamboo detail. The clutch is very spacious. Fits an 8 inch tablet with ease and of course, my essentials with room to spare. The lining is gorgeous.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> My small haul from an F&F sale in my country. All thanks to a good friend whom informed me about it.
> 
> A Roseau Clutch in Curry and a Roseau keychain. Love the bamboo detail. The clutch is very spacious. Fits an 8 inch tablet with ease and of course, my essentials with room to spare. The lining is gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 3870273
> View attachment 3870275
> View attachment 3870276
> View attachment 3870277
> View attachment 3870278



Good haul! That clutch is so roomy! Officially, the keychain is an Honore keychain (http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/honore-404/key-ring-7052met?sku=2609). The naming convention is weird sometimes - I have a bracelet with the bamboo closure which I thought is a Roseau bracelet but officially, it's a Penelope bracelet (http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/penelope/bracelet-5517843?sku=2534) hehe


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> My small haul from an F&F sale in my country.



I LOVE the Roseau Croco line and your new clutch is beautiful.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> That clutch is so roomy! Officially, the keychain is an Honore keychain.



Oops, thank you for letting me know! I did not check prior and thought keychain was from the Roseau line. I do like the Honore line too and so happy now that I have something from this line. [emoji111] [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I LOVE the Roseau Croco line and your new clutch is beautiful.


Thank you! I've always loved the Roseau line. Very happy to own a clutch from this line.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> That clutch is so roomy!



I was pleasantly surprised too. The extra space probably meant more opportunities to use it. [emoji106]


----------



## pbnjam

msd_bags said:


> My latest LC additions: Curry pouch and Amethyst Op Art shoulder strap.
> View attachment 3864329


What a fun strap! I need a strap too. Love curry color.


frenziedhandbag said:


> My small haul from an F&F sale in my country. All thanks to a good friend whom informed me about it.
> 
> A Roseau Clutch in Curry and a Roseau keychain. Love the bamboo detail. The clutch is very spacious. Fits an 8 inch tablet with ease and of course, my essentials with room to spare. The lining is gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 3870273
> View attachment 3870275
> View attachment 3870276
> View attachment 3870277
> View attachment 3870278


Beautiful clutch! You’re right, it does look like it will match the tan loafers.


janey0138 said:


> My sis in law just got me the Japan exclusive le pliage...very sporty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859052



Love this bag! Beautiful colors.


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> Can't resist this piece from Autumn 2018... an iPad case, lunch clutch and party bag!
> View attachment 3848612
> 
> I love how the stars and the grommet really looks sparkly against the black background...





Phiomega said:


> Wow! I carried the same clutch as Katie Holmes! Thank you... now I know the name...
> 
> And here is from today --- sorry can't see it very well but I am very happy on how it looks against a bright top...
> View attachment 3849178



What a cute piece! Love your outfit![emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> What a fun strap! I need a strap too.
> 
> Beautiful clutch! You’re right, it does look like it will match the tan loafers.



More straps to add to your collection! [emoji16] I am hoping for a good match too!


----------



## hitt

New to me Jeremy Scott Bones print thanks to Poshmark. My heart is still after the Rose and Plane Jeremy Scott bag but when I had the balance to purchase this bag, I jumped at it. 
Any recommendations on what I should spray on the canvas fabric to keep it from getting too dirty?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I was thrilled this week to track down another of the Kate Moss x Longchamp Neo Precious shoulder bags from FW2010 in Dark Ruby. Back in March, I bought the Emerald version from Nordstrom Rack. I scored the latest one from The Real Real in pristine pre-owned condition, and it was only $155 after sale and promo codes!

The goatskin leather on these is soft and luxurious. They are quite roomy for party bags, measuring 10½” x 7½” x 2”. The strap has a drop of 7½” and it can be worn on the shoulder, or clipped on one side to carry as a wristlet, or removed entirely. They have a magnetic closure plus a back exterior pocket for my phone.

Between the two of these bags, I’m totally ready for the winter holiday season.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> I was thrilled this week to track down another of the Kate Moss x Longchamp Neo Precious shoulder bags from FW2010 in Dark Ruby. Back in March, I bought the Emerald version from Nordstrom Rack. I scored the latest one from The Real Real in pristine pre-owned condition, and it was only $155 after sale and promo codes!
> 
> The goatskin leather on these is soft and luxurious. They are quite roomy for party bags, measuring 10½” x 7½” x 2”. The strap has a drop of 7½” and it can be worn on the shoulder, or clipped on one side to carry as a wristlet, or removed entirely. They have a magnetic closure plus a back exterior pocket for my phone.
> 
> Between the two of these bags, I’m totally ready for the winter holiday season.
> 
> View attachment 3882719
> 
> View attachment 3882720


Absolutely stunning find, cosmo!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Absolutely stunning find, cosmo!!



Haha thanks for sharing my excitement!  These are my two fav colors, and they were such a steal and make me feel very glam for big nights out. Even tho they are vintage bags I think they still work


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> make me feel very glam for big nights out. Even tho they are vintage bags I think they still work



Congrats on your find! I think they don't look vintage at all and I love these two colors and the flap bag style!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats on your find! I think they don't look vintage at all and I love these two colors and the flap bag style!



Thank you dear!  I was disappointed there wasn't a burgundy bag in the current fall lineup that worked for me, so I was glad to find this.


----------



## EGBDF

Those are lovely colors, Cosmo! Great finds!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you dear!  I was disappointed there wasn't a burgundy bag in the current fall lineup that worked for me, so I was glad to find this.


Finding the right style and color for our specific needs requires time and patience. I am glad you waited for your perfect bag to appear. Coincidentally, these two colors are my favourites too. I will take your cue and patiently wait for the right bag to come my way.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I was thrilled this week to track down another of the Kate Moss x Longchamp Neo Precious shoulder bags from FW2010 in Dark Ruby. Back in March, I bought the Emerald version from Nordstrom Rack. I scored the latest one from The Real Real in pristine pre-owned condition, and it was only $155 after sale and promo codes!
> 
> The goatskin leather on these is soft and luxurious. They are quite roomy for party bags, measuring 10½” x 7½” x 2”. The strap has a drop of 7½” and it can be worn on the shoulder, or clipped on one side to carry as a wristlet, or removed entirely. They have a magnetic closure plus a back exterior pocket for my phone.
> 
> Between the two of these bags, I’m totally ready for the winter holiday season.
> 
> View attachment 3882719
> 
> View attachment 3882720



Congrats on your latest find! Coincidentally, these colours are SSSSOOOOO perfect for Christmas!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> I was thrilled this week to track down another of the Kate Moss x Longchamp Neo Precious shoulder bags from FW2010 in Dark Ruby. Back in March, I bought the Emerald version from Nordstrom Rack. I scored the latest one from The Real Real in pristine pre-owned condition, and it was only $155 after sale and promo codes!
> 
> The goatskin leather on these is soft and luxurious. They are quite roomy for party bags, measuring 10½” x 7½” x 2”. The strap has a drop of 7½” and it can be worn on the shoulder, or clipped on one side to carry as a wristlet, or removed entirely. They have a magnetic closure plus a back exterior pocket for my phone.
> 
> Between the two of these bags, I’m totally ready for the winter holiday season.
> 
> View attachment 3882719
> 
> View attachment 3882720



These are truly amazing! Forever bags!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> Those are lovely colors, Cosmo! Great finds!





SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on your latest find! Coincidentally, these colours are SSSSOOOOO perfect for Christmas!





LuvAllBags said:


> These are truly amazing! Forever bags!



Thanks everybody!


----------



## DestinyFate

Just got my first longchamp! Love the colour, the different textures and size!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

DestinyFate said:


> Just got my first longchamp! Love the colour, the different textures and size!
> View attachment 3884212



Beautiful! Congrats on your Penelope Soft Crossbody.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DestinyFate said:


> Just got my first longchamp!



Such a lovely color and style for your first LC. Congrats!


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I was thrilled this week to track down another of the Kate Moss x Longchamp Neo Precious shoulder bags from FW2010 in Dark Ruby. Back in March, I bought the Emerald version from Nordstrom Rack. I scored the latest one from The Real Real in pristine pre-owned condition, and it was only $155 after sale and promo codes!
> 
> The goatskin leather on these is soft and luxurious. They are quite roomy for party bags, measuring 10½” x 7½” x 2”. The strap has a drop of 7½” and it can be worn on the shoulder, or clipped on one side to carry as a wristlet, or removed entirely. They have a magnetic closure plus a back exterior pocket for my phone.
> 
> Between the two of these bags, I’m totally ready for the winter holiday season.
> ]



I've always loved both cws of this line. Congrats on your find, my friend. The few times I looked over the LC listing on Realreal, i noticed that the LC sell real fast!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I've always loved both cws of this line. Congrats on your find, my friend. The few times I looked over the LC listing on Realreal, i noticed that the LC sell real fast!



Thanks @seton! I had been hunting for this for a while on the resale sites. Earlier I bought the smaller clutch version in Dark Ruby on Tradesy. Was so pissed to receive it very worn and peeling, even tho it was described as new, and I fought to get my $ back. So I was really relieved when I opened my Real Real package last week and this one was in great shape.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My LCs for the past week and a half. Was on holiday so took my 2.0 Crossbody, Black SLH and Quadri Zip Coin Purse (as a mini wallet, her maiden voyage after 2 years in the box!) with me. Now back to work with my Roseau Heritage and Cognac luggage tag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Was on holiday



Great bags and I hope you enjoyed your vacation!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Great bags and I hope you enjoyed your vacation!



Yes, I did! Thanks so much!


----------



## Esquared72

Look at what I found at my local Marshalls today. They NEVER have Longchamp, but I found this lovely Neo for $159, and now my Opera Neo has a buddy.


----------



## SmokieDragon

eehlers said:


> Look at what I found at my local Marshalls today. They NEVER have Longchamp, but I found this lovely Neo for $159, and now my Opera Neo has a buddy.
> View attachment 3897411



Beautiful bag and cat!


----------



## hitt

My dreams came true. Bloomingdales had the Le Pliage Cuir Etoile(with the matching strap!) for sale at $511. I took the plunge. I was also get the Le Pliage Cuir Backpack at Nordstrom for a pretty price(not Black Friday prices but the lowest I've seen online). I love both but I had to decide between the two. I think I am leaning towards the backpack more and I feel the satisfaction of having the Etoile in my hands for a split second.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

hitt said:


> My dreams came true. Bloomingdales had the Le Pliage Cuir Etoile(with the matching strap!) for sale at $511. I took the plunge. I was also get the Le Pliage Cuir Backpack at Nordstrom for a pretty price(not Black Friday prices but the lowest I've seen online). I love both but I had to decide between the two. I think I am leaning towards the backpack more and I feel the satisfaction of having the Etoile in my hands for a split second.



Oh dear I’m afraid I’ll be no help deciding because they’re both beautiful. Either way congrats on your sale score(s).  I guess I’d lean slightly toward the Etoiles because it’s really special but if you already have enough black Longchamp bags that red lacquer is a gorgeous color.


----------



## hitt

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh dear I’m afraid I’ll be no help deciding because they’re both beautiful. Either way congrats on your sale score(s).  I guess I’d lean slightly toward the Etoiles because it’s really special but if you already have enough black Longchamp bags that red lacquer is a gorgeous color.


Don't do this to me! Haha. I am really drawn to the Etoiles too. I love the stars and the studded bits. My only qualm is that I wish the stars were also leather. (Hot tip, Bloomies has it for $511 but there is a promo going where you will earn $25 for every $100 you spend..so yes, you can get $125 back towards another purchase..The Etoile strap makes the deal even sweeter just because the strap alone is $171. Pair that with 4% cashback with e-bates and you can save a little bit more!)


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> My dreams came true. Bloomingdales had the Le Pliage Cuir Etoile(with the matching strap!) for sale at $511. I took the plunge. I was also get the Le Pliage Cuir Backpack at Nordstrom for a pretty price(not Black Friday prices but the lowest I've seen online). I love both but I had to decide between the two. I think I am leaning towards the backpack more and I feel the satisfaction of having the Etoile in my hands for a split second.



I think you should go with the Etoiles. Your collection is mainly LE so the Etoiles would be perfect as another LE to your collection. It is also a bigger size than the small LEs that you normally collect so there's versatility in terms of size and the crossbody strap. IMHO, the Cuir Backpack is very close in size to your other small LEs and the Cuir is not an LE and you can get it any season.

Anyway, TBH, I may be biased since I also have the Small Black Etoiles with matching strap


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> My dreams came true. Bloomingdales had the Le Pliage Cuir Etoile(with the matching strap!) for sale at $511. I took the plunge. I was also get the Le Pliage Cuir Backpack at Nordstrom for a pretty price(not Black Friday prices but the lowest I've seen online). I love both but I had to decide between the two. I think I am leaning towards the backpack more and I feel the satisfaction of having the Etoile in my hands for a split second.



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]lol I really want to get this too! Love your pictures!


----------



## pbnjam

My Longchamp sale haul has arrived! 
I must be really into bucket bags! [emoji7] Also finally get something in beautiful red lacquer.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pbnjam said:


> My Longchamp sale haul has arrived!
> I must be really into bucket bags! [emoji7] Also finally get something in beautiful red lacquer.
> View attachment 3900606



Beautiful choices congrats!


----------



## cot

May I know where is your Le Pliage cuir made in??


----------



## cot

I was happy with the purchase and the SA even told me the item was from PARIS until I saw in the bag MADE IN CHINA


----------



## cot

Kind of disappointed  
Thinking whether to return given the price I paid


----------



## seton

cot said:


> May I know where is your Le Pliage cuir made in??



LC has factories in 6 different countries. The Cuirs are usually made in China, France or Romania. I have 4 Cuir bags and they are all made in France. You usually have to shop in store if you want to make sure that yours is made in France.


----------



## cot

seton said:


> LC has factories in 6 different countries. The Cuirs are usually made in China, France or Romania. I have 4 Cuir bags and they are all made in France. You usually have to shop in store if you want to make sure that yours is made in France.


Thanks.  I bought mine in shop in Asia, Singapore.
According to the SA, this pink is a new season Color for spring 2018.  On the dust bag before I bought the item there’s a sticker label which shows Paris.  But I didn’t examine the interior till 2 days later.  Do you think all the same batches (as in season colours) will be made in same country?


----------



## seton

cot said:


> Thanks.  I bought mine in shop in Asia, Singapore.
> According to the SA, this pink is a new season Color for spring 2018.  On the dust bag before I bought the item there’s a sticker label which shows Paris.  But I didn’t examine the interior till 2 days later.  Do you think all the same batches (as in season colours) will be made in same country?



Oh I see.
There are no definite rules but in general, since you bought new color very early, there is very good chance that you can find one MIF (Made in France). This is in the LC boutique, right? I usually state that I want MIF and the SA checks each one til they find one MIF. They usually prefer to go inside themselves instead of the customer do it.

Sometimes, it's very hard tho. One time, I had to make 4 different times to different stores before I found one MIF. The store display bag was made in China but I told my SA that I would only buy it if she can find one MIF so she went into the basement and found it. 

HTH. Good luck!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> My Longchamp sale haul has arrived!



Beautiful haul and great choices. I cannot help but notice that all the shades complement each other. [emoji106]
Also, I think you captured the Foulonne card holder more beautifully than the stock pic. [emoji173]


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> Beautiful choices congrats!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful haul and great choices. I cannot help but notice that all the shades complement each other. [emoji106]
> Also, I think you captured the Foulonne card holder more beautifully than the stock pic. [emoji173]



Thank you Cosmo and FH! Loving the dark reds this season![emoji173]️ The burnt red Penelope will work year round. [emoji4]


----------



## cot

seton said:


> Oh I see.
> There are no definite rules but in general, since you bought new color very early, there is very good chance that you can find one MIF (Made in France). This is in the LC boutique, right? I usually state that I want MIF and the SA checks each one til they find one MIF. They usually prefer to go inside themselves instead of the customer do it.
> 
> Sometimes, it's very hard tho. One time, I had to make 4 different times to different stores before I found one MIF. The store display bag was made in China but I told my SA that I would only buy it if she can find one MIF so she went into the basement and found it.
> 
> HTH. Good luck!



Thanks a lot for your advice.  And indeed the SA need to search each bag to see where it was made.  Next most is my change


----------



## cot

Finally got it.  Last one in store that is made in France...label is a bit crumbled but after considering still prefer over made in other countries


----------



## fleurs

Just got my Quadri, love this color.


----------



## hitt

The snow in Georgia delayed my mama's Longchamp order but it arrived on Sunday! We were all delighted that both were made in France. The print is perfect and can definitely hide stain mishaps! HAHA. I love how it looks like strokes of paint and feathers!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

fleurs said:


> Just got my Quadri, love this color.



Awesome score! The Quadri leather is one of my favourites. Enjoy yours. 



hitt said:


> I love how it looks like strokes of paint and feathers!]



I am a green lover so this is [emoji172] for me. Glad you received your items well and good... and MIF too!


----------



## silliex

Picked up the Pinky from Spring 2018 I was lusting over after missing the boat on it from Spring 2017!


----------



## nancdmd

Hello! Anybody here with the lepliage tote in the op'art print? Would love to see pictures other than those from the website  thanks!


----------



## seton

cot said:


> Finally got it.  Last one in store that is made in France...label is a bit crumbled but after considering still prefer over made in other countries



Yay! Glad it worked!




hitt said:


> The snow in Georgia delayed my mama's Longchamp order but it arrived on Sunday! We were all delighted that both were made in France. The print is perfect and can definitely hide stain mishaps! HAHA. I love how it looks like strokes of paint and feathers!



what a cute set. great haul!




nancdmd said:


> Hello! Anybody here with the lepliage tote in the op'art print? Would love to see pictures other than those from the website  thanks!



OpArt reveal. He seem to be a newbie to LC so ignore some of what he says. No affliation.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

SmokieDragon said:


> I think you should go with the Etoiles. Your collection is mainly LE so the Etoiles would be perfect as another LE to your collection. It is also a bigger size than the small LEs that you normally collect so there's versatility in terms of size and the crossbody strap. IMHO, the Cuir Backpack is very close in size to your other small LEs and the Cuir is not an LE and you can get it any season.
> 
> Anyway, TBH, I may be biased since I also have the Small Black Etoiles with matching strap



Pardon, SmokieDragon!
Quoted you by mistake.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

hitt said:


> My dreams came true. Bloomingdales had the Le Pliage Cuir Etoile(with the matching strap!) for sale at $511. I took the plunge. I was also get the Le Pliage Cuir Backpack at Nordstrom for a pretty price(not Black Friday prices but the lowest I've seen online). I love both but I had to decide between the two. I think I am leaning towards the backpack more and I feel the satisfaction of having the Etoile in my hands for a split second.



I think both look great!
Was either one Made in France?

Thanks!


----------



## hitt

BlackGrayRed said:


> I think both look great!
> Was either one Made in France?
> 
> Thanks!


The Etoille was made in France!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

hitt said:


> The Etoille was made in France!



Thank you!


----------



## Yuki85

Le pliage is going with me to Asia [emoji106][emoji106] my “no worries bag”


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> The Etoille was made in France!



@hitt Did you decide to keep the Cuir Backpack or the Etoiles Cuir? Just curious if we've become bag and strap twins hehe


----------



## hitt

SmokieDragon said:


> @hitt Did you decide to keep the Cuir Backpack or the Etoiles Cuir? Just curious if we've become bag and strap twins hehe


I kept the Cuir Backpack.


----------



## SDfromND

Got this little nugget in the mail today - my first LC, love the color (Peony) even more in person


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

SDfromND said:


> View attachment 3912101
> 
> Got this little nugget in the mail today - my first LC, love the color (Peony) even more in person



So pretty!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

One more fall 2017 bag for me before they're gone: the small Roseau Tote in Grey. I've been dithering about this one all season and finally pulled the trigger. Last one available on U.S. longchamp.com. Made in France! My Christmas present from DH.


----------



## hitt

Nabbed this bag on Poshmark with all of its flaws but I had a plan remedy the hole with some sort of leather sticker and I found the perfect one on sale at B-dales! It seems fitting that the eyes are X-ed out. The bag still has a lot of flaws but I figured it would just allow me to throw it around when I travel.


----------



## SDfromND

Cosmopolitan said:


> One more fall 2017 bag for me before they're gone: the small Roseau Tote in Grey. I've been dithering about this one all season and finally pulled the trigger. Last one available on U.S. longchamp.com. Made in France! My Christmas present from DH.
> 
> View attachment 3914204
> View attachment 3914205
> View attachment 3914206


Absolutely love this tote - gorgeous! I just found out I’m not getting any bags for Christmas and I’m very sad so will have to enjoy all of yours!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> One more fall 2017 bag for me before they're gone: the small Roseau Tote in Grey. I've been dithering about this one all season and finally pulled the trigger. Last one available on U.S. longchamp.com. Made in France! My Christmas present from DH.
> 
> View attachment 3914204
> View attachment 3914205
> View attachment 3914206


HOORAY! Just gorgeous, Cosmo. I'm determined to pick up one of these one day as well 


hitt said:


> Nabbed this bag on Poshmark with all of its flaws but I had a plan remedy the hole with some sort of leather sticker and I found the perfect one on sale at B-dales! It seems fitting that the eyes are X-ed out. The bag still has a lot of flaws but I figured it would just allow me to throw it around when I travel.



That is so perfect and cute! What a funny little pop. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Magnolia9

Cosmopolitan said:


> One more fall 2017 bag for me before they're gone: the small Roseau Tote in Grey. I've been dithering about this one all season and finally pulled the trigger. Last one available on U.S. longchamp.com. Made in France! My Christmas present from DH.
> 
> View attachment 3914204
> View attachment 3914205
> View attachment 3914206


Congrats- this tote is beautiful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SDfromND said:


> Absolutely love this tote - gorgeous! I just found out I’m not getting any bags for Christmas and I’m very sad so will have to enjoy all of yours!



Oh dear I hope Santa will be good to you regardless! Thanks for your kind words. 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> HOORAY! Just gorgeous, Cosmo. I'm determined to pick up one of these one day as well



Thank you I hope you choose a Roseau someday too! To me they seem very distinctively classic Longchamp. On instagram I frequently see regular Fench women carrying Roseaus (the style seems more popular there). They always look so chic, and usually their Roseaus are old vintage bags that have seen a lot of love lol. 



Magnolia9 said:


> Congrats- this tote is beautiful!



Thank you this is actually my third Roseau small tote; also own the two below. It’s a great versatile size and you can snap in the sides to make it smaller and give it a dressier look.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> One more fall 2017 bag for me before they're gone: the small Roseau Tote in Grey. I've been dithering about this one all season and finally pulled the trigger. Last one available on U.S. longchamp.com. Made in France! My Christmas present from DH.
> 
> View attachment 3914204
> View attachment 3914205
> View attachment 3914206



Congrats on your latest Roseau! What a great neutral to go with everything all-year round! MIF too  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on your latest Roseau! What a great neutral to go with everything all-year round! MIF too  Merry Christmas!



Thank you dear! Yes I've been focusing on adding more neutrals into my bag collection and my wardrobe, trying to get away from so much black. It's actually easier than I thought and I am enjoying the look. Merry Christmas to you too!!!


----------



## Buyorbyebags

Okay.. i have several le pliage and neo bags. And i just want to ask how come some people hate/dislike this bag  i'm just curious.

For me, Longchamp le pliage is the most useful and handy bag with simple design, water resistant and durable. Not to mention the price wise.

The only poor thing is.. the replicas of le pliage and neo are everywhere. So you gotta be careful of getting the fake one, ok? I was cheated by a seller on ig that claimed to sell authentic le pliage and later i knew it was FAKE. The design is really similar but if you ever touched or own the authentic one, you can tell the fake right away


----------



## Esquared72

Found this hiding amongst the wallets at Nordstrom Rack today. I believe the color is Walnut. Was $270, and I got it for $120. [emoji847][emoji16]


----------



## Stansy

Look what Santa brought me


----------



## SWlife

DestinyFate said:


> Just got my first longchamp! Love the colour, the different textures and size!
> View attachment 3884212



How beautiful. I’m quite crazy for this bag. [emoji173]️ it! Congrats.


----------



## sacha1009

Well here's mine My Longchamp Roseau Red..I love her so much..Bought when we were in Paris


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

My new custom baby! Hubby did good this year for Christmas, posted the details in the custom longchamp thread.


----------



## juls12

I got a small LP Cuir in Cherry Red today. Such a beautiful shade of red.


----------



## AmyEclectic

I was waiting for the sale to start to get this LLH peacock. Unfortunately it was sold out in our department store but they had all colours online. So happy with it, and it's even made in France.


----------



## elinda

My Longchamp family!!
Does it look like I have a favorite colour??


----------



## AmyEclectic

elinda said:


> My Longchamp family!!
> Does it look like I have a favorite colour??
> View attachment 3933246



Very nice collection. Navy is so classy


----------



## elinda

AmyEclectic said:


> Very nice collection. Navy is so classy


Thanks Amy!!!
I love navy and royal blue since the last few years; it’s my “neutral” color for everything


----------



## prattedu

My one and only longchamp bag
Mine was made from france too feel so luckyThe horse charm was gift from friend of mine which was $10 lol 
Should I put it on or not?
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## frenziedhandbag

prattedu said:


> Should I put it on or not?:



I vote a Yes! It is cute.


----------



## prattedu

frenziedhandbag said:


> I vote a Yes! It is cute.


 Lol okdk Thank you!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> My new custom baby! Hubby did good this year for Christmas, posted the details in the custom longchamp thread.
> View attachment 3918973


This quite striking!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's my new-to-me vintage Balzane which I scored for only $239. Trying to decide if it's a keeper.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> This quite striking!


OMG, she's back [emoji3]


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new-to-me vintage Balzane which I scored for only $239. Trying to decide if it's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3939416


What do you think of the red? It's an early balzane. They later did it in cowhide in carmine.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> What do you think of the red? It's an early balzane. They later did it in cowhide in carmine.



Thanks for confirming that @seton, I suspected it was an early Balzane because it feels like bull leather to me but I wasn't positive. Do you know the year and official color name?

I was definitely searching for the burgundy-ish version, not the truer red carmine version. I don't do red bags. I'm just trying to decide whether I like this particular shade of burgundy; usually I like it a little darker even, more toward the prune/oxblood variety without pink undertones.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Seems like the color I got is from FW2011?


----------



## SWlife

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new-to-me vintage Balzane which I scored for only $239. Trying to decide if it's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3939416



Ooh, I love this bag!


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for confirming that @seton, I suspected it was an early Balzane because it feels like bull leather to me but I wasn't positive. Do you know the year and official color name?
> 
> I was definitely searching for the burgundy-ish version, not the truer red carmine version. I don't do red bags. I'm just trying to decide whether I like this particular shade of burgundy; usually I like it a little darker even, more toward the prune/oxblood variety without pink undertones.



I dont remember the name of the red. Look at the color code on the tag? PM me with the tag if you need some help with the season. It might be the first season or it might not. They did the dark red in Balzane a LOT!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> This quite striking!


We've misssssssed you!! Hello!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I dont remember the name of the red. Look at the color code on the tag? PM me with the tag if you need some help with the season. It might be the first season or it might not. They did the dark red in Balzane a LOT!



Thanks a lot I’ll pm you later when I get home. I don’t know the codes the way you do.


----------



## meowlett

Today is Catty Friday.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just received this beautiful Massai tote yesterday. I fell in love after seeing it in the limited edition thread. The bag is gorgeous but I’m worried about the light color getting dirty.


----------



## SWlife

MahoganyQT said:


> I just received this beautiful Massai tote yesterday. I fell in love after seeing it in the limited edition thread. The bag is gorgeous but I’m worried about the light color getting dirty.
> 
> View attachment 3940105
> View attachment 3940106



Wow! Congrats!


----------



## hitt

I helped my aunt purchase her first LPC! She's been on the look out for the best color for herself...when she say my Red Lacquer Backpack,,,she told me when the small bag goes on sale, she'd want that one. Well, thanks to this forum, I was notified of the sale at Sands Point Shop! I secretly want to keep it for myself. 

Now my aunt and I will have matching colored bags!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MahoganyQT said:


> I just received this beautiful Massai tote yesterday. I fell in love after seeing it in the limited edition thread. The bag is gorgeous but I’m worried about the light color getting dirty.
> 
> View attachment 3940105
> View attachment 3940106


I saw this tote at the LC at Macy’s Herald Square today. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## LVlover13

hitt said:


> I helped my aunt purchase her first LPC! She's been on the look out for the best color for herself...when she say my Red Lacquer Backpack,,,she told me when the small bag goes on sale, she'd want that one. Well, thanks to this forum, I was notified of the sale at Sands Point Shop! I secretly want to keep it for myself.
> 
> Now my aunt and I will have matching colored bags!


OMG that backpack looks so pretty! How do you like it so far? I have a few backpacks in LP but never tried the leather ones. Tempting...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

juls12 said:


> I got a small LP Cuir in Cherry Red today. Such a beautiful shade of red.
> View attachment 3929378


Congrats


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Today I used this beauty 3D, medium size (1285). She was the first all leather bag I bought in a Longchamp store (King of Prussia) a few years back. It’s one of those days I’ll never forget!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today I used this beauty 3D, medium size (1285). She was the first all leather bag I bought in a Longchamp store (King of Prussia) a few years back. It’s one of those days I’ll never forget!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941649



Love the 3D line!  This is black right? Pretty rare I think because LC hasn’t done black in the line since then. Anyway I have to pm you sometime because I see in your profile you’re from northeastern Pa. and that’s originally where I’m from too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love the 3D line!  This is black right? Pretty rare I think because LC hasn’t done black in the line since then. Anyway I have to pm you sometime because I see in your profile you’re from northeastern Pa. and that’s originally where I’m from too.


Hi Cosmopolitan!
Thanks! Yes, it's the black. I count myself fortunate then because I almost bought it in the cognac back then. Please feel free to PM me.


----------



## hitt

LVlover13 said:


> OMG that backpack looks so pretty! How do you like it so far? I have a few backpacks in LP but never tried the leather ones. Tempting...


I love it. I know it isn't a huge bag but it's exactly what I need for my everyday use. I often find myself not snapping the button but because it is a drawstring, I am still able to keep all my items in it fairly safe!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

meowlett said:


> Today is Catty Friday.



So cute! Everything matches. MEOW!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> The bag is gorgeous but I’m worried about the light color getting dirty.



It is so beautiful. Will Apple Rain and Stain Repellent Spray help? I won't say it is fool proof but I did notice raindrops rolling off my bag after I sprayed mine with it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> I helped my aunt purchase her first LPC!



Congrats! I will surely want to keep it for myself too. Red lacquer is such a gorgeous color.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Always wanted to own a Roseau. This was the perfect moment. Got this for $282.50 from $565.00.  What luck!  Love the bright color. [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bittenbythebag said:


> Always wanted to own a Roseau. This was the perfect moment. Got this for $282.50 from $565.00.  What luck!  Love the bright color. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943978
> View attachment 3943979



Love the Roseau Croco!  Maybe this is the blue from spring 2017?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bittenbythebag said:


> Always wanted to own a Roseau.



Wooo,love this vibrant blue. What a wonderful score!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love the Roseau Croco!  Maybe this is the blue from spring 2017?
> 
> View attachment 3944003
> View attachment 3944004


Yes. SA said its from last season which they're moving out since new spring collection is coming. Thanks for the gorgeous reference photos.


----------



## bittenbythebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wooo,love this vibrant blue. What a wonderful score!


SA said its the last piece. It was waiting for me.  They still have lots from fall 2017 the brown and green roseau croc


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bittenbythebag said:


> SA said its the last piece. It was waiting for me.



It is meant to be yours.  [emoji6]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

This today...small neo satchel. My only neo satchel. Love this color.


----------



## jules 8

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 3944921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This today...small neo satchel. My only neo satchel. Love this color.


What color is this, grey or green?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

jules 8 said:


> What color is this, grey or green?


It's green. Like a military or olive drab green.


----------



## ceriseluster

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new-to-me vintage Balzane which I scored for only $239. Trying to decide if it's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3939416



Wow that's beautiful


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ceriseluster said:


> Wow that's beautiful



Thank you! I did end up keeping it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My LC sunglasses. Surprised it can fit my small face!


----------



## EmPathetic

Picked this up today, I already have the pink one from a few seasons back, but couldn't resist the blue.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3954585
> 
> 
> My LC sunglasses. Surprised it can fit my small face!



Awesome purchase!  

ETA: Did you see any interesting new arrivals at your boutique?


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3954585
> 
> 
> My LC sunglasses. Surprised it can fit my small face!



Smokie! Your bangs are so cute! I am on the other side of the spectrum. My face is so wide that I usually have to shop in the men's hats and eyewear dept. 



EmPathetic said:


> Picked this up today, I already have the pink one from a few seasons back, but couldn't resist the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954589



Yay! I just ordered mine from Sandpoint. I have the pink one too but the navy 1899 sold out before the end of the season last time.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Awesome purchase!
> 
> ETA: Did you see any interesting new arrivals at your boutique?



Thanks so much! I'm in love with the Shop It Tote  I saw a new pink strap with hearts but the hearts are made of plastic. I also saw the new LP Cuir Pins - they have Black, Navy, Natural and Red. Comes in Small, Medium and a Backpack. This time round, the pins have to be purchased separately unlike the Badges edition last time which came with 3 badges. The bad thing is, even though the bag is perforated, the pin covers are visible inside the bag. The bag is eye-catching from afar but not for me.



seton said:


> Smokie! Your bangs are so cute! I am on the other side of the spectrum. My face is so wide that I usually have to shop in the men's hats and eyewear dept.



Thanks so much! I trimmed them myself after coming back from the hairdresser since I felt they were still too long initially


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> I saw a new pink strap with hearts but the hearts are made of plastic.



That strap with the plastic hearts comes in a dark color too--I think it's navy but could be black; can't tell.


----------



## goldfish19

EmPathetic said:


> Picked this up today, I already have the pink one from a few seasons back, but couldn't resist the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954589



Didn't realize there's a new Miaou in town!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> That strap with the plastic hearts comes in a dark color too--I think it's navy but could be black; can't tell.
> 
> View attachment 3954866
> View attachment 3954867



Looks more navy to me - we shall see when the time comes


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My LC sunglasses. Surprised it can fit my small face!



Fabulous! It complements your face shape perfectly. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EmPathetic said:


> Picked this up today, I already have the pink one from a few seasons back, but couldn't resist the blue



Congrats! I'm picking mine up on Monday. [emoji76]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> That strap with the plastic hearts comes in a dark color too--I think it's navy but could be black; can't tell.



Thank you for sharing these. I like hearts but bummer that these are plastic instead of embroidered. The Sur-Seine is expected to arrive in my country end of February. Supposedly, available only at the flagship boutique here. Measurements of the larger size is similar to the larger Mademoiselle. I am surprised to hear that it is such a generous size.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Looks more navy to me - we shall see when the time comes



I found the strap later on longchamp.com and it's navy: https://us.longchamp.com/products/chevaux-ailes/34020g70006



frenziedhandbag said:


> The Sur-Seine is expected to arrive in my country end of February. Supposedly, available only at the flagship boutique here. Measurements of the larger size is similar to the larger Mademoiselle. I am surprised to hear that it is such a generous size.



Funny how I've come across very few pics of the Sur Seine at press day presentations or retail sites or elsewhere. But yes the big one looks oversized to me, especially in this pic.




For the past week or so on U.S. longchamp.com, the Sur Seine pics have disappeared and the place where they used to be is now titled the "Amazone" line, not Sur Seine. Not sure if they're changing the name or if this is just part of the mess on that website the past month (broken links, missing pics, lack of measurements....)

I think I'm passing on the Sur Seine for now. The sand color doesn't seem to be the warm neutral I was hoping for. But I'm open to getting it in another color in the fall.


----------



## seton

Amazone is a good name for a line. It can translate to "horsewoman" in French which is good for a brand named after a racetrack.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Amazone is a good name for a line. It can translate to "horsewoman" in French which is good for a brand named after a racetrack.



Interesting. Also, apparently Longchamp had an earlier line (men's I think) with Sur Seine in the name. When I search for pics I'm always turning up those older bags...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Interesting. Also, apparently Longchamp had an earlier line (men's I think) with Sur Seine in the name. When I search for pics I'm always turning up those older bags...



Indeed! It just turned up in my UK LC searches today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fabulous! It complements your face shape perfectly. [emoji7]



Thanks so much! One of my quickest purchases in the boutique haha!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! I'm picking mine up on Monday. [emoji76]



Yay! Welcome to the Miaou Club  Are you getting the Navy LLH?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> But yes the big one looks oversized to me, especially in this pic.
> 
> the Sur Seine pics have disappeared and the place where they used to be is now titled the "Amazone" line, not Sur Seine.
> 
> I think I'm passing on the Sur Seine for now.



I had been stalking the website too and noticed the same thing about the change of names. There really isn't much pictures on this bag. Makes me wonder whether this bag will just be around for a year. I am keen to see how neutral Sand is. Hope there is a good color for you come Fall.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> It can translate to "horsewoman" in French which is good for a brand named after a racetrack.



Interesting. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> One of my quickest purchases in the boutique haha!
> 
> Are you getting the Navy LLH?



I hope to see some eyewear when I pop by at boutique tomorrow.

I might get the MLH instead, if the strap drop works out for me. If not, LLH it is.


----------



## Selenet

Yesterday with my Longchamp in Gstaad in Switzerland.


----------



## Pautinka

This beauty has just joined my Longchamp family after being snapped up in the online sale. It goes with several of my scarves so I am a very happy bunny.  I just wish it had come in a box but maybe LC no longer send them with online sales.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Pautinka said:


> This beauty has just joined my Longchamp family after being snapped up in the online sale. It goes with several of my scarves so I am a very happy bunny.  I just wish it had come in a box but maybe LC no longer send them with online sales.
> View attachment 3958331



Oh what a beautiful Penelope! Such a gorgeous neutral color that will work with most anything. Congrats on your sale score!


----------



## Pautinka

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh what a beautiful Penelope! Such a gorgeous neutral color that will work with most anything. Congrats on your sale score!


Thank you! The sale had quite a few goodies this year but I was very well-behaved![emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pautinka said:


> It goes with several of my scarves



Gorgeous neutral color for your fabulous scarf collection.


----------



## Pautinka

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous neutral color for your fabulous scarf collection.


Thank you so much! I love it to bits already. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pautinka said:


> I love it to bits already. [emoji4]



[emoji106] nothinf beats getting something you love. [emoji1]


----------



## Yeo Shandy

Presenting my new Shop-It Tote in Black


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yeo Shandy said:


> Presenting my new Shop-It Tote in Black


Beautiful choice! Black is timeless.


----------



## TREATyoSELF

Buyorbyebags said:


> Okay.. i have several le pliage and neo bags. And i just want to ask how come some people hate/dislike this bag  i'm just curious.
> 
> For me, Longchamp le pliage is the most useful and handy bag with simple design, water resistant and durable. Not to mention the price wise.
> 
> The only poor thing is.. the replicas of le pliage and neo are everywhere. So you gotta be careful of getting the fake one, ok? I was cheated by a seller on ig that claimed to sell authentic le pliage and later i knew it was FAKE. The design is really similar but if you ever touched or own the authentic one, you can tell the fake right away



I own couple of Longchamp bags u mentioned and only downside is that sharp corners at the bottom tend to wear down quite fast. Wish this could be sorted somehow.
Still I don't know how somebody can hate these bags. These bags are my go to day/travel/diaper bags.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Yeo Shandy said:


> Presenting my new Shop-It Tote in Black



Beautiful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's my latest vintage ebay find, a Legende Verni satchel in dark green. Thankfully it arrived in perfect condition. Appears to have never been used. Measures about 12.5" x 8" x 6.5". Made in France.


----------



## clydekiwi

Yeo Shandy said:


> Presenting my new Shop-It Tote in Black



I love this. Is it soft


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my latest vintage ebay find, a Legende Verni satchel in dark green. Thankfully it arrived in perfect condition. Appears to have never been used. Measures about 12.5" x 8" x 6.5". Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 3959127
> View attachment 3959128
> View attachment 3959129


Beautiful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my latest vintage ebay find, a Legende Verni satchel in dark green. Thankfully it arrived in perfect condition. Appears to have never been used. Measures about 12.5" x 8" x 6.5". Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 3959127
> View attachment 3959128
> View attachment 3959129



Yay! You got it! What a goegeous color! Congrats!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my latest vintage ebay find, a Legende Verni satchel in dark green. Thankfully it arrived in perfect condition. Appears to have never been used. Measures about 12.5" x 8" x 6.5". Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 3959127
> View attachment 3959128
> View attachment 3959129



Congrats!
Lovely green and Made in France. 
Double Yay!
Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> a Legende Verni satchel in dark green.



Ah, the type of deeo hunter green I adore in bags. Beautiful score!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Yay! You got it! What a goegeous color! Congrats!





BlackGrayRed said:


> Congrats!
> Lovely green and Made in France.
> Double Yay!
> Enjoy it in good health.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Ah, the type of deeo hunter green I adore in bags. Beautiful score!



Thanks everybody for sharing my excitement!


----------



## Yeo Shandy

clydekiwi said:


> I love this. Is it soft


Yes, it is


----------



## Yeo Shandy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful choice! Black is timeless.


Thank you


----------



## Yeo Shandy

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my latest vintage ebay find, a Legende Verni satchel in dark green. Thankfully it arrived in perfect condition. Appears to have never been used. Measures about 12.5" x 8" x 6.5". Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 3959127
> View attachment 3959128
> View attachment 3959129


A little late to the game but omg!! Cosmo your vintage LC family is to die for!! One of these days we'll need a pic!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my latest vintage ebay find, a Legende Verni satchel in dark green. Thankfully it arrived in perfect condition. Appears to have never been used. Measures about 12.5" x 8" x 6.5". Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 3959127
> View attachment 3959128
> View attachment 3959129



Ah, patterned patent leather that will age well! Well done and beautiful bag!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> A little late to the game but omg!! Cosmo your vintage LC family is to die for!! One of these days we'll need a pic!!!





SmokieDragon said:


> Ah, patterned patent leather that will age well! Well done and beautiful bag!



Thanks to you both!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I picked up the Mini Cuir Crossbody in Natural on sale online from Century 21. I've had the black version for a couple of years and have found it to be so handy, particularly for travel, so I wanted to get a lighter neutral that would work better in the warmer summer months.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I picked up the Mini Cuir Crossbody in Natural



This is one of my favourite bags from the cuir line. I agree with you that it is perfect for travel. Natural is a beautiful neutral. Well done on scoring it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is one of my favourite bags from the cuir line. I agree with you that it is perfect for travel. Natural is a beautiful neutral. Well done on scoring it!



Thank you! I was disappointed that the spring line doesn’t offer a similar warm neutral color bag with silver hardware (rather than lighter cooler colors like sand, clay, ivory etc) that works for me so I decided to track one of these cuirs down instead.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I was disappointed that the spring collection doesn’t offer a similar warm neutral color bag with silver hardware:



I am in the same shoes. I am looking for a neutral too but the new colors seems to lean more towards beige tones which don't work for me. I did see the 3D tote today in Brick and was drawn to it. Apricot in 3D looks appealing too. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## plaingal79

Before I knew it, I somehow have five of these!!  I’ve been using the Miaou one daily for the gym, great bag to throw things in and go [emoji178]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

plaingal79 said:


> Before I knew it, I somehow have five of these!!



Unique LE collection! I like how the colors are varied.


----------



## plaingal79

frenziedhandbag said:


> Unique LE collection! I like how the colors are varied.



Thank you! I like the different designs more than the regular singular color, so it’s been an exercise of hunting down older designs too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

plaingal79 said:


> so it’s been an exercise of hunting down older designs too!



I bet its fun to hunt for these LEs.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> I picked up the Mini Cuir Crossbody in Natural on sale online from Century 21. I've had the black version for a couple of years and have found it to be so handy, particularly for travel, so I wanted to get a lighter neutral that would work better in the warmer summer months.
> 
> View attachment 3960288
> View attachment 3960289


I love these little cuirs! Great find. I have four (!!) but I only ever use the black and the camel. And I carry a small phone so luckily I can put in the front slip pocket. Enjoy!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> I love these little cuirs! Great find. I have four (!!) but I only ever use the black and the camel. And I carry a small phone so luckily I can put in the front slip pocket. Enjoy!



Thank you!  That must be a tiny phone that you have lol! Wish mine would fit in the front pocket too. The strap on mine in natural is way longer than on the black. As we know, that happens a lot with LC. Of course I can always tie a knot in the strap inside the bag, but I'm considering having a leather shop shorten it for me.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you!  That must be a tiny phone that you have lol! Wish mine would fit in the front pocket too. The strap on mine in natural is way longer than on the black. As we know, that happens a lot with LC. Of course I can always tie a knot in the strap inside the bag, but I'm considering having a leather shop shorten it for me.


Yeah-I would get the strap shortened if you are never going to need it to be the full length.  I sometimes have to stick the dangling end back into the bag--though I guess I could try tying the ends together inside the bag or something.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you!  That must be a tiny phone that you have lol! Wish mine would fit in the front pocket too. The strap on mine in natural is way longer than on the black. As we know, that happens a lot with LC. Of course I can always tie a knot in the strap inside the bag, but I'm considering having a leather shop shorten it for me.



My iPhone 8 can fit in the front pocket if the rest of the bag is not too full hehe


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeartMyMJs said:


> .



That kitty charm is adorable. [emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

frenziedhandbag said:


> That kitty charm is adorable. [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## tweeety

I’ve been wanting a new work bag since I sold 2 of my NF. Always wanted a Longchamp since years & years ago but never really need it until now! Hubbie saw this & picked it up for me.  So in love with this[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tweeety said:


> I’ve been wanting a new work bag]



Wonderful choice for a new work bag! A lot of us here love the Miaou.


----------



## jchiara

Gorgeous!


----------



## jchiara

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3966657


Is this in the Khaki color?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jchiara said:


> Is this in the Khaki color?



Hi, yes it is.[emoji847]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my latest vintage ebay find, a Legende Verni satchel in dark green. Thankfully it arrived in perfect condition. Appears to have never been used. Measures about 12.5" x 8" x 6.5". Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 3959127
> View attachment 3959128
> View attachment 3959129


Gorgeous green! Love the interior, too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Cosmopolitan said:


> I picked up the Mini Cuir Crossbody in Natural on sale online from Century 21. I've had the black version for a couple of years and have found it to be so handy, particularly for travel, so I wanted to get a lighter neutral that would work better in the warmer summer months.
> 
> View attachment 3960288
> View attachment 3960289


Bag twins on the natural! It’s my only mini cuir. I think you’ll love the color.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Glitter_pixie said:


> Gorgeous green! Love the interior, too.





Glitter_pixie said:


> Bag twins on the natural! It’s my only mini cuir. I think you’ll love the color.



Thanks on both counts!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here’s my small collection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here’s my small collection!



Very functional collection. You have all your bases covered with these. [emoji106]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very functional collection. You have all your bases covered with these. [emoji106]



Thanks so much!!  My first purchase was the large one.  Perfect for traveling!!!  Can’t leave home without it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very functional collection. You have all your bases covered with these. [emoji106]



Thanks so much!!  My first purchase was the large one.  Perfect for traveling!!!  Can’t leave home without it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks so much!!  My first purchase was the large one.  Perfect for traveling!!!  Can’t leave home without it!


Great choice for your first LC. I bought the mini SH LP and LLH LP for my first LCs a few years ago. There is so much to love with LC.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great choice for your first LC. I bought the mini SH LP and LLH LP for my first LCs a few years ago. There is so much to love with LC.



Yes definitely!!  Love them!![emoji7]


----------



## Stephg

.


----------



## Stephg

My new large le pliage in fig


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stephg said:


> My new large le pliage in fig



Fig is a very lovely color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Fig is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. Finally got my first Longchamp — Vermillion VF (after looking for a long time for the right bag).  I absolutely love it.  Thanks for Seton’s help on the authentication thread (even though the bag is NWT, I just wanted to make sure since I am new to LC).  Thanks for letting me share and have a great day


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Finally got my first Longchamp — Vermillion VF (after looking for a long time for the right bag).  I absolutely love it.  Thanks for Seton’s help on the authentication thread (even though the bag is NWT, I just wanted to make sure since I am new to LC).  Thanks for letting me share and have a great day



So pretty! Great choice for a first LC bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Cosmopolitan said:


> So pretty! Great choice for a first LC bag!


Thanks very much .  I can see myself adding some more.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Finally got my first Longchamp — Vermillion VF (after looking for a long time for the right bag).  I absolutely love it.  Thanks for Seton’s help on the authentication thread (even though the bag is NWT, I just wanted to make sure since I am new to LC).  Thanks for letting me share and have a great day



Lovely color!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely color!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you .  This color is what I imagine your Carmine Alma looks like.  Hope you are well.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Thank you .  This color is what I imagine your Carmine Alma looks like.  Hope you are well.



Awwww!  You still remember!!  Hope all is well too!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Finally got my first Longchamp — Vermillion VF (after looking for a long time for the right bag).  I absolutely love it.  Thanks for Seton’s help on the authentication thread (even though the bag is NWT, I just wanted to make sure since I am new to LC).  Thanks for letting me share and have a great day



Nice to see you here in the LC forums! Beautiful red bag! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Nice to see you here in the LC forums! Beautiful red bag! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thanks very much — I know you are a long time LC fan (I am now a convert).  Good to see you here too .


----------



## That70sgirl

My newest acquisition.  It arrived just in time for our trip to France later this week!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Clay Quadri Large Handbag today. I always forget how much I like this bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Clay Quadri Large Handbag today. I always forget how much I like this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3983263



Gorgeous!  I miss the Quadri line.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Clay Quadri Large Handbag today. I always forget how much I like this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3983263



What a coincidence that I'm using mine this week too! We are bag twins!  I was just admiring its generous size this evening


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Gorgeous!  I miss the Quadri line.



Thanks, Cosmo! Me too. It’s so lightweight. 



SmokieDragon said:


> What a coincidence that I'm using mine this week too! We are bag twins!  I was just admiring its generous size this evening



Nice! Same re: size. I can fit everything I need for my work day and it doesn’t get too heavy.


----------



## fleurs

I like the line Quadri. My twins.


----------



## LuvAllBags

fleurs said:


> I like the line Quadri. My twins.
> View attachment 3985126



LOVE these. The pink is so much fun!


----------



## Ireallylovehandbags

Bought my first longchamp! So excited to join the LC family! Got this one at winners Longchamp customer service said it was in the color grey from the winter/fall 2017 collection. So in love!


----------



## kcmo

Ireallylovehandbags said:


> Bought my first longchamp! So excited to join the LC family! Got this one at winners Longchamp customer service said it was in the color grey from the winter/fall 2017 collection. So in love!



May I ask what model this is? Love it


----------



## Ireallylovehandbags

kcmo said:


> May I ask what model this is? Love it


 
Its the longchamp neo size large in the color grey (not a color made permanantly, this one is from winter/fall 2017). I found it at winners, they sometimes carry past season colors and models if you want this color


----------



## kcmo

Ireallylovehandbags said:


> Its the longchamp neo size large in the color grey (not a color made permanantly, this one is from winter/fall 2017). I found it at winners, they sometimes carry past season colors and models if you want this color



Lovely, thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's the only bag I intend to purchase from Longchamp's spring collection. It's the new Heritage Croco XS Crossbody in black-white ombre. Made in France. I've never owned an all-white bag, but I feel like this color combo will inject a bit of freshness into my spring/summer wardrobe while still staying within my comfort zone. Planning on using it as an evening bag for my upcoming overseas trip. We've got six fancy dinner scheduled with the small group we're traveling with and I"m thinking I can make this work with enough outfits. 







instagram pic I posted a while back


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's the only bag I intend to purchase from Longchamp's spring collection. It's the new Heritage Croco XS Crossbody in black-white ombre. Made in France. I've never owned an all-white bag, but I feel like this color combo will inject a bit of freshness into my spring/summer wardrobe while still staying within my comfort zone. Planning on using it as an evening bag for my upcoming overseas trip. We've got six fancy dinner scheduled with the small group we're traveling with and I"m thinking I can make this work with enough outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3991233
> View attachment 3991234
> View attachment 3991236
> 
> 
> 
> instagram pic I posted a while back
> View attachment 3991237



Oooo, ombre! Thi would make a fantastic evening bag indeed! Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I"m thinking I can make this work with enough outfits



It is beautiful! White bags are daunting to me as well but I think the croc print and ombre effect makes this bag "less" of a white bag. The neutral ombre color scheme adds to its versatility. Love the choice of hardware color LC chose for this bag. Wish LC uses this hw more often.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Oooo, ombre! Thi would make a fantastic evening bag indeed! Congrats!





frenziedhandbag said:


> It is beautiful! White bags are daunting to me as well but I think the croc print and ombre effect makes this bag "less" of a white bag. The neutral ombre color scheme adds to its versatility. Love the choice of hardware color LC chose for this bag. Wish LC uses this hw more often.



Thank you both! I think it’s a really special little bag.  Mostly a summer bag but I can even see wearing it with a black coat or mostly black outfit in winter. I’ve been dying to get it. U.S. Longchamp.com still doesn’t have it in stock so I ordered it from NM, which got the bag late last week.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I can even see wearing it with a black coat or mostly black outfit in winter.



You scored well! [emoji106] Coming from a tropical country, I see this bag working year round but really, it makes a gorgeous winter bag. So happy that you snagged it first!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All packed with LC for a short trip. I hope I return with at least one LC as a souvenir. [emoji4]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed with LC for a short trip. I hope I return with at least one LC as a souvenir.



Have a great trip and happy shopping!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Have a great trip and happy shopping!


Thank you! I am excited but found only one LC boutique 30 mins away from where I am staying. I hope it is a big store with good variety.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's the only bag I intend to purchase from Longchamp's spring collection. It's the new Heritage Croco XS Crossbody in black-white ombre. Made in France. I've never owned an all-white bag, but I feel like this color combo will inject a bit of freshness into my spring/summer wardrobe while still staying within my comfort zone. Planning on using it as an evening bag for my upcoming overseas trip. We've got six fancy dinner scheduled with the small group we're traveling with and I"m thinking I can make this work with enough outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3991233
> View attachment 3991234
> View attachment 3991236
> 
> 
> 
> instagram pic I posted a while back
> View attachment 3991237


This is such a beautiful Longchamp…


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed with LC for a short trip. I hope I return with at least one LC as a souvenir. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991608


Have a fun trip!!! Happy shopping!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Have a fun trip!!! Happy shopping!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This is such a beautiful Longchamp…



Thank you!!!


----------



## fleurs

LuvAllBags said:


> LOVE these. The pink is so much fun!



Thank you so much! This is my favorite.


----------



## onekyne

my longchamp le pliage neo vibration from the fall 2017 in medium.
i'm using it as my college/uni bag


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's the only bag I intend to purchase from Longchamp's spring collection. It's the new Heritage Croco XS Crossbody in black-white ombre. Made in France. I've never owned an all-white bag, but I feel like this color combo will inject a bit of freshness into my spring/summer wardrobe while still staying within my comfort zone. Planning on using it as an evening bag for my upcoming overseas trip. We've got six fancy dinner scheduled with the small group we're traveling with and I"m thinking I can make this work with enough outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3991233
> View attachment 3991234
> View attachment 3991236
> 
> 
> 
> instagram pic I posted a while back
> View attachment 3991237



Excellent choice! With an adjustable strap too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed with LC for a short trip. I hope I return with at least one LC as a souvenir. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991608



Happy shopping and have a great trip!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Excellent choice! With an adjustable strap too!



Thank you!  Yes I was nervous about the strap drop on these, but there are five holes (I think) to adjust it, short enough to wear it straight down on one shoulder, and long enough to wear it crossbody (but not too long).


----------



## SWlife

I found this on the 30% off table at Fashion Valley Bloomie’s. 
So easy to carry and it holds a ton!


----------



## pbnjam

gacats said:


> View attachment 3993009
> 
> 
> I found this on the 30% off table at Fashion Valley Bloomie’s.
> So easy to carry and it holds a ton!



Wow lucky! I love this bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

gacats said:


> View attachment 3993009
> 
> 
> I found this on the 30% off table at Fashion Valley Bloomie’s.
> So easy to carry and it holds a ton!



Great find! We are bag twins!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Clay Quadri last week and Mocha Cuir this week


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> Clay Quadri last week and Mocha Cuir this week
> View attachment 3993061


Yummy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LuvAllBags said:


> Clay Quadri Large Handbag today. I always forget how much I like this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3983263


I love the Quadri handbags...squishy yet structured.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yummy!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Konicek007

Here is my brand new LP SSH in Sunshine. Arrived today[emoji95][emoji95][emoji95][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's the only bag I intend to purchase from Longchamp's spring collection. It's the new Heritage Croco XS Crossbody in black-white ombre. Made in France. I've never owned an all-white bag, but I feel like this color combo will inject a bit of freshness into my spring/summer wardrobe while still staying within my comfort zone. Planning on using it as an evening bag for my upcoming overseas trip. We've got six fancy dinners scheduled with the small group we're traveling with and I'm thinking I can make this work with enough outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3991233
> View attachment 3991234
> View attachment 3991236
> 
> 
> instagram pic I posted a while back
> View attachment 3991237



Been wanting to test this out all week and didn't have a chance until now.... For packing purposes, my new little Heritage bag fits perfectly inside my Mademoiselle, as I had been hoping! So I can put them both inside one dustbag and slip them into a Pliage carry-on for safe transport on the plane. Yay.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Konicek007 said:


> Here is my brand new LP SSH in Sunshine. Arrived today[emoji95][emoji95][emoji95][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995936




It really is a little ray of sunshine!  Congrats.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Konicek007 said:


> Here is my brand new LP SSH in Sunshine. Arrived today[emoji95][emoji95][emoji95][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995936


I like happy colors for the SSH. Sunshine is especially happy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Cosmopolitan said:


> Been wanting to test this out all week and didn't have a chance until now.... For packing purposes, my new little Heritage bag fits perfectly inside my Mademoiselle, as I had been hoping! So I can put them both inside one dustbag and slip them into a Pliage carry-on for safe transport on the plane. Yay.
> 
> View attachment 3996031
> View attachment 3996032


Both of them look so great together!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> For packing purposes



Travelling in style! Such a smart way of packing too. Enjoy your forthcoming trip!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Glitter_pixie said:


> Both of them look so great together!



Thank you!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Travelling in style! Such a smart way of packing too. Enjoy your forthcoming trip!



For airport use and any potential bad weather days on my trip I’ll also be bringing my Foulonne flat crossbody in navy. I think those three bags should cover all the bases without taking up too much room.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> For airport use and any potential bad weather days



The Foulonné line is wonderful for bad weather. Fabulous choice. I need to tell you this... I saw your new-in ombre Heritage crossbody in the Barcelona boutique. It is so beautiful and the fact that it was showcased in a glass case makes it an art piece. [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I need to tell you this... I saw your new-in ombre Heritage crossbody in the Barcelona boutique. It is so beautiful and the fact that it was showcased in a glass case makes it an art piece. [emoji7]



How sweet of you to tell me that, thank you!!!  Hope you had fun in Barcelona.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> How sweet of you to tell me that, thank you!!!  Hope you had fun in Barcelona.


I would had taken a pic if I could, to share here. It truly is a beautiful piece. I was admiring it.

My highlight for Barcelona has to be checking out the Longchamp boutique. It is a fairly big boutique and the variety is good. No Amazone sadly but the SA whom assisted me was cheerful and enthusiastic. She got quite excited when she saw I was using the mini cuir crossbody as a catch-all for my Foulonné wallet, card case and passport (in Foulonné passport holder) and all these in the cuir. 

"You love Longchamp so much!" was her comment.... versus "You have so many?" - DH's comment. We both concluded that we should never bring men along to shop. LOL!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> We both concluded that we should never bring men along to shop. LOL!



Definitely better to leave the DH back at the hotel to nap or something...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Been wanting to test this out all week and didn't have a chance until now.... For packing purposes, my new little Heritage bag fits perfectly inside my Mademoiselle, as I had been hoping! So I can put them both inside one dustbag and slip them into a Pliage carry-on for safe transport on the plane. Yay.
> 
> View attachment 3996031
> View attachment 3996032



How handy and well thought of


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> "You love Longchamp so much!" was her comment.... versus "You have so many?" - DH's comment.



I get that a lot too at the boutique and from hubby respectively, LOL!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Definitely better to leave the DH back at the hotel to nap or something...  [emoji38]


Brilliant idea! I'll do that next time. [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I get that a lot too at the boutique and from hubby respectively, LOL!


Hahahahaha! I will have loved to try on more items but DH followed everywhere and questioned... "I thought you have a blue bag already?" when I tried on the Foulonné saddle crossbody in navy. 

Since when did men pay attention to our closet? [emoji57]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My souvenir from Barcelona. The Cuir Etoiles strap in black. If anyone is contemplating this strap, I say get it. Thanks to its wide width, it makes carrying the Cuir so much more comfortable.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> My souvenir from Barcelona. The Cuir Etoiles strap in black. If anyone is contemplating this strap, I say get it. Thanks to its wide width, it makes carrying the Cuir so much more comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997176



YAY!!! We are strap twins! Coincidentally, I'm also using this strap now with my Small Cody Cuir. Did you manage to try on the Chevaux strap over there?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> My souvenir from Barcelona. The Cuir Etoiles strap in black. If anyone is contemplating this strap, I say get it. Thanks to its wide width, it makes carrying the Cuir so much more comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997176



Looks great, congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> YDid you manage to try on the Chevaux strap over there?



Strangely, they did not have the Chevaux strap. It did make my purchase decision easier though as this Etoiles strap is just like what you shared, very soft and black can go with everything too. 




Cosmopolitan said:


> Looks great, congrats! [emoji2]



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Konicek007

Cosmopolitan said:


> It really is a little ray of sunshine!  Congrats.


Thank you[emoji258][emoji258]


----------



## Konicek007

Glitter_pixie said:


> I like happy colors for the SSH. Sunshine is especially happy!


Thank you[emoji295][emoji295][emoji295]


----------



## Hoya94

My new backpack!!!!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> My souvenir from Barcelona. The Cuir Etoiles strap in black. If anyone is contemplating this strap, I say get it. Thanks to its wide width, it makes carrying the Cuir so much more comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997176


Yay you got the strap! I love it becus it’s light and so comfortable to use. 



Hoya94 said:


> My new backpack!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3998728


This is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

Hoya94 said:


> My new backpack!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3998728


Very nice! I really like this one.


----------



## climbgirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Clay Quadri last week and Mocha Cuir this week
> View attachment 3993061


What size is your Quadri?  TIA


----------



## SmokieDragon

climbgirl said:


> What size is your Quadri?  TIA



It's the Large sized one


----------



## climbgirl

SmokieDragon said:


> It's the Large sized one


Is the small, really small or is there a medium?  I can't find many, they are all sold out.


----------



## SmokieDragon

climbgirl said:


> Is the small, really small or is there a medium?  I can't find many, they are all sold out.



Well, for this style, the next size down is called a Small. There wasn't a Medium. It's been discontinued so that's why there aren't many


----------



## climbgirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Well, for this style, the next size down is called a Small. There wasn't a Medium. It's been discontinued so that's why there aren't many


That's what I gathered.  Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

climbgirl said:


> That's what I gathered.  Thank you!



BTW, the Small wasn't that small. Quite roomy although it looked small


----------



## seton

climbgirl said:


> Is the small, really small or is there a medium?  I can't find many, they are all sold out.





SmokieDragon said:


> BTW, the Small wasn't that small. Quite roomy although it looked small



That's because the Small was unusually deep for the width. IIRC, it was 9-10 inch wide but about 5 inch deep.


----------



## Selenet

My Longchamp Miaou with the Longchamp cat pin [emoji1]


----------



## BindiBabe

Hi

Ok, the first and probably only time I’m doing this (don’t have many bags ) but have been really excited to see how and with what people are wearing their bags. So here goes.

Where I live it’s moving towards Autumn - so having a picnic today. Making the most of dappled sunshine.

My SLH LP Bright Green I associate with sun and being a happy bag. Here wearing a black dress and my Chocolatica strawberry shoes - love these mismatched shoes!  The bag charm is a coffee pot key ring I bought at Dubai airport.


----------



## SmokieDragon

BindiBabe said:


> View attachment 4005547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Ok, the first and probably only time I’m doing this (don’t have many bags ) but have been really excited to see how and with what people are wearing their bags. So here goes.
> 
> Where I live it’s moving towards Autumn - so having a picnic today. Making the most of dappled sunshine.
> 
> My SLH LP Bright Green I associate with sun and being a happy bag. Here wearing a black dress and my Chocolatica strawberry shoes - love these mismatched shoes!  The bag charm is a coffee pot key ring I bought at Dubai airport.



The green of your LP matches your shoes so perfectly!


----------



## BindiBabe

It does SmokieDragon .
Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## That70sgirl

Ireallylovehandbags said:


> Bought my first longchamp! So excited to join the LC family! Got this one at winners Longchamp customer service said it was in the color grey from the winter/fall 2017 collection. So in love!


Ooooh, gorgeous!!  I love the grey, and your scarf looks stunning with it.  Congratulations, and welcome to the LC family, I'm so glad you joined us!


----------



## That70sgirl

gacats said:


> View attachment 3993009
> 
> 
> I found this on the 30% off table at Fashion Valley Bloomie’s.
> So easy to carry and it holds a ton!


GORGEOUS! (sigh), this is my Lemming.......I'd love to have this bag!  What a wonderful score for you; congraulations!!!


----------



## That70sgirl

Konicek007 said:


> Here is my brand new LP SSH in Sunshine. Arrived today[emoji95][emoji95][emoji95][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995936


Love it!  Doesn't it just scream "Spring"???


----------



## bruzlv

Got my monogramed and I am obsessed with this bag.


----------



## Leo the Lion

New small leather good from my sweet friend ♥ Love it!
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Look who galloped its way to me! [emoji171] Twinsies[emoji130]  with @SmokieDragon once more. [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look who galloped its way to me! [emoji171] Twinsies[emoji130]  with @SmokieDragon once more. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031956



Congrats on your Shop It tote!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Shop It tote! [emoji2]


Thank you for sharing my joy. This bag (in Sienna) was the first that caught my eye in S/S collection. Too bad Sienna was too warm for me. Went for classic black instead. After fiddling with the clasp closure, I am happy to report the clasp is easy to manage and most importantly, stays close when the bag is on my shoulder. Previously, the clasp came undone when I tried it on at the boutique.


----------



## Dintjes

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look who galloped its way to me! [emoji171] Twinsies[emoji130]  with @SmokieDragon once more. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031956



Congrats on your new bag! So gorgeous and the color is perfect


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look who galloped its way to me! [emoji171] Twinsies[emoji130]  with @SmokieDragon once more. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031956



Yay!! Hello my dear twinnie!  Looking good!


----------



## That70sgirl

One of my Longchamp Champs Elysses purchases from our trip to France last month.  LP Neo (small) in Navy Blue.  I decided to decorate "her" with a new Coach silk pony scarf.


----------



## msd_bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look who galloped its way to me! [emoji171] Twinsies[emoji130]  with @SmokieDragon once more. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031956



Love this bag! Congrats!!!  What size do you have? Tried the smaller one and the next size at the boutique. Loved them both. If I were ready to buy I would have had difficulty choosing between the 2. I like the strap drop on both too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dintjes said:


> Congrats on your new bag! So gorgeous and the color is perfect



Thank you! Classic black won't ever go wrong. I love the subtle contrast of brown along the outline of the galloping rider. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Yay!! Hello my dear twinnie!  Looking good!



Now, what next are we going to twin? [emoji6] 



That70sgirl said:


> LP Neo (small) in Navy Blue.



Love how you dressed yours up. The small Neo is a very good size and so versatile with the crossbody strap! 



msd_bags said:


> What size do you have?



Thank you! This is the smaller size and I think it is good enough. The height of the bag allows for other things to be piled on top. The generous strap drop was one key reason why I got it too.


----------



## That70sgirl

msd_bags said:


> Love this bag! Congrats!!!  What size do you have? Tried the smaller one and the next size at the boutique. Loved them both. If I were ready to buy I would have had difficulty choosing between the 2. I like the strap drop on both too!


Thank you!  I have been looking at the Neo for several years, and had decided on the "medium" size, but this is the "small".  I'm sure there are some more knowledgeable PF members who are experts regarding the different LC sizes, but this "small" is more like the "Medium" LC Le Pliage tote.  I tried the "Medium", but it was HUGE on me (I"m 5'2").  When I tried on the "Medium" at the LC store, it looked more like an overnight bag on me.  The SA agreed and recommended the "Small" for me.  This holds an amazing amount of "stuff", and if I had a larger bag it would probably cause some discomfort on my shoulder.  I'm very happy with the decision.  Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now, what next are we going to twin? [emoji6]



How exciting!  Amazone coming soon...?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> How exciting!  Amazone coming soon...?


Idea! [emoji6]


----------



## SmokieDragon

With an old favourite earlier this week, Foulonne SSH in Black


----------



## Leo the Lion

Only one little pink Longchamp cutie today. I love their leather ♥


----------



## Stephg

Found this at my local Marshall’s. Anyone have any idea of the colour? It’s like an orange red mix with almost a tinge of pink. Such a weird but intriguing colour [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MADeleine crossbody
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## elenkat27

My new blue Le Pliage large. Fits everything I need for college life, yet so much more stylish than a backpack. Love that’s it’s so weather proof too! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum
View attachment 4048855


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> MADeleine crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048688
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk



Lovely, my twin!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

elenkat27 said:


> My new blue Le Pliage large



What a pretty blue! 



SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely, my twin! [emoji3]



Thank you dear! I am really enjoying this crossbody a lot! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## elenkat27

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a pretty blue!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear! I am really enjoying this crossbody a lot!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Thank you! I'm obsessed with it, even more so because it was a steal


----------



## furuutsu

Got the new LP Club backpack in gunmetal today! 

Next to the regular LP backpack in navy:




The pocket is on the inner side instead of the outer side in the regular backpack.




Next to my Spring 2017 personalised LP in gunmetal and peony:




The gunmetal colour seems to be very slightly lighter than the 2017 version, and the shade a tad more blue. It could be due to the yellow lighting in my house though! 

Pardon the yellowish photos as it's night time where I am, plus I'm using an old phone to take the photos while my regular phone is charging.


----------



## cheidel

Stephg said:


> Found this at my local Marshall’s. Anyone have any idea of the colour? It’s like an orange red mix with almost a tinge of pink. Such a weird but intriguing colour [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040697


Lovely color!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> MADeleine crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048688
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Very cute!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Today I received my custom Pliage bag that I plan to use as a carry-on item for my upcoming trip to France, only three weeks from my order date!

And also, sharing the news that I re-homed my navy Foulonne flat messenger bag about a month ago, and replaced it with the navy Foulonne crossbody saddle bag. This new Foulonne works better for me and I've been carrying it a lot. It's soft and light and molds to the body; love all the pockets. Under the radar and fuss-free. Definitely carrying these two on the plane together.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Today I received my custom Pliage bag that I plan to use as a carry-on item for my upcoming trip to France, only three weeks from my order date!
> 
> And also, sharing the news that I re-homed my navy Foulonne flat messenger bag about a month ago, and replaced it with the navy Foulonne crossbody saddle bag. This new Foulonne works better for me and I've been carrying it a lot. It's soft and light and molds to the body; love all the pockets. Under the radar and fuss-free. Definitely carrying these two on the plane together. ]



Oh. you got it pretty fast! This time of yr seems to be the way to go for personalized. your two bags looks fantatic together. thanks for showing the insides.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Today I received my custom Pliage bag that I plan to use as a carry-on item for my upcoming trip to France, only three weeks from my order date!
> 
> And also, sharing the news that I re-homed my navy Foulonne flat messenger bag about a month ago, and replaced it with the navy Foulonne crossbody saddle bag. This new Foulonne works better for me and I've been carrying it a lot. It's soft and light and molds to the body; love all the pockets. Under the radar and fuss-free. Definitely carrying these two on the plane together.
> 
> View attachment 4056265
> View attachment 4056226
> View attachment 4056227
> View attachment 4056228
> View attachment 4056229
> View attachment 4056230
> View attachment 4056231



Lovely, lovely, lovely photos and bags  Just love the colour combination on your personalised LP! 3 weeks is so fast! Your Foulonne looks so inviting  Is it easy to snap the buttons closed when your bag is empty, too full or with a lopsided load?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Oh. you got it pretty fast! This time of yr seems to be the way to go for personalized. your two bags looks fantatic together. thanks for showing the insides.





SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely, lovely, lovely photos and bags  Just love the colour combination on your personalised LP! 3 weeks is so fast! Your Foulonne looks so inviting  Is it easy to snap the buttons closed when your bag is empty, too full or with a lopsided load?



Thank you both!  

SD, I don't find the snaps difficult at all. I tested them out on numerous shopping trips before buying lol. You are right that the snaps are easier to do when the bag is full. If its emptier, I just use two fingers to squeeze/pinch each snap closed from both sides, no biggie, same way I close the similar snaps on Pliage bags.

I'd say the only drawback to the bag is that the strap is quite long. It has five holes that allow the strap to be adjusted from a drop length of 22" to 25.5". I'm 5'4" and I find the 22" length perfect for me as a crossbody (or sometimes I'll need it a little longer if I'm wearing a heavy winter coat). But its disappointing that the strap can't go any shorter so that the bag could be worn as a shoulder bag. It would be nice to have that versatility.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> SD, I don't find the snaps difficult at all.



Looking at your custom makes me want to order one too. Lovely choice of colors and I'm sure it will invite a lot of envious attention. [emoji4]

Thank you for sharing about the snap buttons. I adore this crossbody. Found it a good size but always hesitated as I found I had to press the snap buttons really hard (the bag was empty, of course). Navy in Foulonne is so beautiful. You are all set (looking chic) for your travels.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I found I had to press the snap buttons really hard (the bag was empty, of course).



If the bag isn’t full I think the trick is just to pinch the snaps together from underneath with two fingers, one from the back and one from the front.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> If the bag isn’t full I think the trick is just to pinch the snaps together from underneath with two fingers, one from the back and one from the front.


That sounds easy enough. Thank you! I'll give it another go when I visit the boutique.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> That sounds easy enough. Thank you! I'll give it another go when I visit the boutique.



I'll be doing the same


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> If the bag isn’t full I think the trick is just to pinch the snaps together from underneath with two fingers, one from the back and one from the front.



Looks like I need to try this out at the boutique hehe


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> That sounds easy enough. Thank you! I'll give it another go when I visit the boutique.





SmokieDragon said:


> Looks like I need to try this out at the boutique hehe



To enable you both, here are some cute instagram modeling pics I posted in the Foulonne thread a while back.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> To enable you both, here are some cute instagram modeling pics



Cosmo, you are a dangerous enabler! [emoji33]


----------



## Esquared72

Decided to treat myself during the recent triple points event from Nordstrom. Came home from vacation to find SSH in Bilberry and SLH in Lavender on my front porch. I’m really loving Lavender! Think this will be a go-to for me this Summer. 

Edited to add: was excited to find that the SSH Bilberry is made in France. I love all of my Longchamps, regardless of where they’re made, but the MIF ones just seem a bit extra special. [emoji16]


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I haven’t bought any Longchamp in many years until today...and brought back home with these ... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ilovepurse007 said:


> I haven’t bought any Longchamp in many years until today...and brought back home with these ... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065738
> View attachment 4065739



Congrats! There’s a thread about the Shayne Oliver bags in case you’d like to post there too: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/shayne-oliver-x-longchamp-collaboration.984424/ Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Picked up the mini Cuir crossbody in pebble gray from last season. Here it is with my others in black and natural. Love these little pouches for travel or in the summer when its so hot I don't feel like carrying anything larger lol.


----------



## EmPathetic

Cosmopolitan said:


> Picked up the mini Cuir crossbody in pebble gray from last season.



I almost purchased this last week, but ended up ordering a custom one instead. It looks like such a lovely gray! I definitely have non buyers remorse, if there is such a thing.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EmPathetic said:


> I almost purchased this last week, but ended up ordering a custom one instead. It looks like such a lovely gray! I definitely have non buyers remorse, if there is such a thing.



Thank you! Hope you love your custom Cuir.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Picked up the mini Cuir crossbody in pebble gray from last season. Here it is with my others in black and natural. Love these little pouches for travel or in the summer when its so hot I don't feel like carrying anything larger lol.
> 
> View attachment 4072406
> View attachment 4072407



What a sweet family! They all look so perfectly stuffed  Twins with you on the Black one


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Picked up the mini Cuir crossbody in pebble gray from last season. Here it is with my others in black and natural. Love these little pouches for travel or in the summer when its so hot I don't feel like carrying anything larger lol.]



The perfect neutral trio. All set for any outfit. Agree with you that these mini cuirs are perfect for hot weather!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> What a sweet family! They all look so perfectly stuffed  Twins with you on the Black one





frenziedhandbag said:


> The perfect neutral trio. All set for any outfit. Agree with you that these mini cuirs are perfect for hot weather!



Thank you both.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Picked up the mini Cuir crossbody in pebble gray from last season. Here it is with my others in black and natural. Love these little pouches for travel or in the summer when its so hot I don't feel like carrying anything larger lol.
> 
> View attachment 4072406
> View attachment 4072407




The pebble is boss. It's a fantastic gray.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> The pebble is boss. It's a fantastic gray.



Thank you!  Gray is the new black for me.


----------



## Stansy

The "front row" was taken by the bouquet for my coworker. Roseau didn´t mind


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> To enable you both, here are some cute instagram modeling pics I posted in the Foulonne thread a while back.
> 
> View attachment 4058185
> View attachment 4058186


Beautiful, very nice pop of color!!!


----------



## EmPathetic

My husband bought me this Navy mini backpack on a recent shopping trip. It was on sale, and made in France which is always a nice surprise!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Decided to treat myself during the recent triple points event from Nordstrom. Came home from vacation to find SSH in Bilberry and SLH in Lavender on my front porch. I’m really loving Lavender! Think this will be a go-to for me this Summer.
> 
> Edited to add: was excited to find that the SSH Bilberry is made in France. I love all of my Longchamps, regardless of where they’re made, but the MIF ones just seem a bit extra special. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4063852


Very pretty, love the lavender!!!! Great summer color!


----------



## cheidel

Bilberry 2724!!!


----------



## tinyyogini

Today’s vibe


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

My airplane companions from last week:


----------



## LVlover13

My new backpack for work. Love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My LCs over the past few weeks - LP Heritage Crossbody as my lunchtime and business trip handbag, LP Cuir Etoiles as a weekly work bag and 2.0 Toile and LP Black SLH as holiday bags


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My LCs



Love each and everyone of them, all dedicated for different purposes.[emoji106]


----------



## LVlover13

Feeling orange today [emoji4][emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]


----------



## Mallory Archer

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone own Le Pliage Chevaux Ailés? Thanks


----------



## TrixyG

LVlover13 said:


> Feeling orange today [emoji4][emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094010


Love this color!


----------



## LVlover13

TrixyG said:


> Love this color!


Thanks! I love bright color for summer [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Picked up the mini Cuir crossbody in pebble gray from last season. Here it is with my others in black and natural. Love these little pouches for travel or in the summer when its so hot I don't feel like carrying anything larger lol.
> 
> View attachment 4072406
> View attachment 4072407


Beautiful, all are the perfect neutral!!!  Ironically, I have the same three colors in the large Cuir.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mum's small mocha cuir with my MAD strap.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I was lucky enough to meet a kind SA whom helped reserve these pieces for me to collect today. All down to last piece. 
*Honore 404 crossbody in Navy
*luggage tag in Pilot Blue
*LP Cuir strap in Sienna


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was lucky enough to meet a kind SA whom helped reserve these pieces for me to collect today. All down to last piece.
> *Honore 404 crossbody in Navy
> *luggage tag in Pilot Blue
> *LP Cuir strap in Sienna
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100394



These are pretty! Love the colors on that strap. Nice haul. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> These are pretty! Love the colors on that strap. Nice haul. Congrats!


Thank you! I bought the strap with the intention to match the new khaki cuir and it did match perfectly. [emoji172]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was lucky enough to meet a kind SA whom helped reserve these pieces for me to collect today. All down to last piece.
> *Honore 404 crossbody in Navy
> *luggage tag in Pilot Blue
> *LP Cuir strap in Sienna
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100394



Yay for a great sale haul!  Glad to be fraternal twins with you on the Honore 404 and luggage tag (I have a Black one)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was lucky enough to meet a kind SA whom helped reserve these pieces for me to collect today. All down to last piece.
> *Honore 404 crossbody in Navy
> *luggage tag in Pilot Blue
> *LP Cuir strap in Sienna
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100394



Ooooo congrats!  I've thought many times about buying that navy Honore crossbody too. Still wondering if I should snag one. Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for a great sale haul!  Glad to be fraternal twins with you on the Honore 404 and luggage tag (I have a Black one)



Thank you! Woohoo! Did you notice we were either identical twins or fraternal twins since start of this year? With various styles. So fun! Let's see what next to twin. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I've thought many times about buying that navy Honore crossbody too. Still wondering if I should snag one. Enjoy!



Thank you! The same for me. The first time it came out in navy, I had been thinking about it. One of the rare bags with silver hw. I am glad I finally bought it. Will post what fits in the relevant thread. 

I am still contemplating the Fou hobo. Need to check tmr whether any new hobo styles for Fou next season.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was lucky enough to meet a kind SA whom helped reserve these pieces for me to collect today. All down to last piece.
> *Honore 404 crossbody in Navy
> *luggage tag in Pilot Blue
> *LP Cuir strap in Sienna
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100394


Fantastic haul. I like everything you picked. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Fantastic haul. I like everything you picked. [emoji7]


Thank you! [emoji255]


----------



## pbnjam

Sharing my recent purchases! The small LP cuir is from C21. The color could be red lacquer. And the Madeleine crossbody in burnt red.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Sharing my recent purchases!



Glorious reds! [emoji813] your picks!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Glorious reds! [emoji813] your picks!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Sharing my recent purchases! The small LP cuir is from C21. The color could be red lacquer. And the Madeleine crossbody in burnt red.
> View attachment 4101171



Excellent choices! I hope you left some for me!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! Woohoo! Did you notice we were either identical twins or fraternal twins since start of this year? With various styles. So fun! Let's see what next to twin. [emoji6]



How exciting it is and indeed!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Sharing my recent purchases! The small LP cuir is from C21. The color could be red lacquer. And the Madeleine crossbody in burnt red.
> View attachment 4101171



These are pretty


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was lucky enough to meet a kind SA whom helped reserve these pieces for me to collect today. All down to last piece.
> *Honore 404 crossbody in Navy
> *luggage tag in Pilot Blue
> *LP Cuir strap in Sienna
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100394



Nice haul! Love that strap!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Nice haul! Love that strap!!!


Thank you my friend! That strap is really gorgeous irl.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Excellent choices! I hope you left some for me!


Thank you! Can't wait to see what you got! i'm sure there's plenty left for u.


Iamminda said:


> These are pretty


Thank you! I like shopping the Longchamp sales esp for their leather pieces.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Coral Foulonne Coin Purse which I just snagged during the sale. I’m using it as a wallet. It’s roomy and has a nice feel in my hand. It can store bills unfolded and though it doesn’t have many card slots, I double up my cards in those and also just keep my cards within the main compartments in my own way which I’m used to. It can also store an iPhone 8 in a case, though I don’t use it for my phone. But the most impressive thing to me is...

...it can STAND!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Coral Foulonne.



Yay! Wonderful score! 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My Coral Foulonne Coin Purse which I just snagged during the sale. I’m using it as a wallet. It’s roomy and has a nice feel in my hand. It can store bills unfolded and though it doesn’t have many card slots, I double up my cards in those and also just keep my cards within the main compartments in my own way which I’m used to. It can also store an iPhone 8 in a case, though I don’t use it for my phone. But the most impressive thing to me is...
> 
> ...it can STAND!!!
> 
> View attachment 4106979



yay, twinsies! i think the color will go great with your blue and pink fou pouches too. 

i will see if i can take a quick pic of my sale haul if the sun is still shining at 6 tonite.


----------



## seton

Ruban 2524 - MIT
Coral foulonne set - all MIF
My sale haul


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Ruban 2524 - MIT
> Coral foulonne set - all MIF
> My sale haul
> 
> View attachment 4107918



Nice haul @seton!


----------



## cathi

L.E. brought back from Paris by a dear friend


----------



## cathi




----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Ruban 2524 - MIT
> Coral foulonne set - all MIF]



What a haul! I am loving everything you got!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Congrats on getting this, before it is gone for good. Is this in khaki? 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> My Coral Foulonne Coin Purse which I just snagged during the sale. I’m using it as a wallet. It’s roomy and has a nice feel in my hand. It can store bills unfolded and though it doesn’t have many card slots, I double up my cards in those and also just keep my cards within the main compartments in my own way which I’m used to. It can also store an iPhone 8 in a case, though I don’t use it for my phone. But the most impressive thing to me is...
> 
> ...it can STAND!!!
> 
> View attachment 4106979


Very pretty, and a nice pop of color!!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Ruban 2524 - MIT
> Coral foulonne set - all MIF
> My sale haul
> 
> View attachment 4107918


Gorgeous, love the Ruban!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> yay, twinsies! i think the color will go great with your blue and pink fou pouches too.
> 
> Ruban 2524 - MIT
> Coral foulonne set - all MIF
> My sale haul
> 
> View attachment 4107918



Congrats on your sale haul! Yay for being twinsies! You are lucky to get MIF for all your Coral items. My CP is MIC haha  I like how the fabric of the card slots is white - at least I can see the "Made in ..." lettering straight off without using my phone as a torchlight hehe



cheidel said:


> Very pretty, and a nice pop of color!!!!



Thanks so much! I must use more colourful wallets - can really lift my mood


----------



## seton

TY all for the kind words. Xx.



SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on your sale haul! Yay for being twinsies! You are lucky to get MIF for all your Coral items. My CP is MIC haha  I like how the fabric of the card slots is white - at least I can see the "Made in ..." lettering straight off without using my phone as a torchlight hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I must use more colourful wallets - can really lift my mood


Most of the ones I've seen are MIM. I was lucky that NYC get a shipment of mif.
And yes, a bright wallet makes me happier but they are harder to keep clean. Lol.

Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeactually

Just bought this Le Pliage Club backpack


----------



## Dintjes

lifeactually said:


> Just bought this Le Pliage Club backpack
> View attachment 4111463
> View attachment 4111464



Loving your new backpack. I really want this backpack in Khaki.


----------



## lifeactually

Dintjes said:


> Loving your new backpack. I really want this backpack in Khaki.


Get it! I like this updated look on the backpack! Did a review on the Le Pliage club backpack in (blog link).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lifeactually said:


> Get it! I like this updated look on the backpack![emoji813] Did a review on the Le Pliage club backpack in (blog link).


Awesome review of the LP Club. Congrats on your new bag and hello fellow SG-rean! I was told by an SA that it was LE. *confused


----------



## lifeactually

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome review of the LP Club. Congrats on your new bag and hello fellow SG-rean! I was told by an SA that it was LE. *confused


Not too sure if the infor given to me was correct but I quote them.  In any case, don't wait if you have set your heart on the current colours.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lifeactually said:


> In any case, don't wait if you have set your heart on the current colours.



Yep, I better move quickly. Heard that the mini SH are going very fast.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome review of the LP Club. Congrats on your new bag and hello fellow SG-rean! I was told by an SA that it was LE. *confused



"LE" in that it's FW 2018, I guess. The whole line is in the FW company bible and a lot of the pcs are MIC so it's not a true SE, IMO.

Of course, it might be a little different in your country . . . .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> so it's not a true SE, IMO.
> Of course, it might be a little different in your country . . . .



Thank you for sharing Seton. Half the time, I get very different info from the boutiques, which often makes me confused. So, it is really nice to be well aware by learning from all of you here. [emoji253]


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> "LE" in that it's FW 2018, I guess. The whole line is in the FW company bible and a lot of the pcs are MIC so it's not a true SE, IMO.
> 
> Of course, it might be a little different in your country . . . .



In my country, they said it's not an LE and mine is MIC hehe


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> "LE" in that it's FW 2018, I guess. The whole line is in the FW company bible and a lot of the pcs are MIC so it's not a true SE, IMO.
> 
> Of course, it might be a little different in your country . . . .



According to the SA I spoke too when getting mine is that this collection will be MIC because the color painted on the leather areas is something that the Chinese are experts in and has to be done by hand.  So most likely none will be MIF.


----------



## Hoya94

Got these 2 babies yesterday and I’m in love!!!  I want to get the backpacks too!  Already wearing the blue!


----------



## Claraloo

I love the blue one!!! Could you please share a picture of the lining? Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## seton

Hoya94 said:


> According to the SA I spoke too when getting mine is that this collection will be MIC because the color painted on the leather areas is something that the Chinese are experts in and has to be done by hand.  So most likely none will be MIF.


Lol. Your SA is a liar.

Here is a red one I found mif as proof.




Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


----------



## clydekiwi

seton said:


> Lol. Your SA is a liar.
> 
> Here is a red one I found mif as proof.
> 
> View attachment 4113835
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk



I really don’t think she outright lied. She probably didn’t know or maybe they’re that scarce for mif in this style


----------



## Hoya94

Claraloo said:


> I love the blue one!!! Could you please share a picture of the lining? Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



The lining is black.  I’ll take a picture when I get home.


----------



## seton

clydekiwi said:


> I really don’t think she outright lied. She probably didn’t know or maybe they’re that scarce for mif in this style


Sorry I didn't mean to be harsh but that was crazy talk if you think about it. There are lots of good things made in China but if that ,paint, can only be found in China, it will probably be toxic AF.

Also, the whole spiel about the Chinese factories is that it's the same quality in ALL their factories so the same technique should be available in France too.

Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoya94

clydekiwi said:


> I really don’t think she outright lied. She probably didn’t know or maybe they’re that scarce for mif in this style



I agree. I don’t think she lied, she was explaining that in this particular style most likely the majority will be made in China because they are the experts in that particular hand painting of the leather.


----------



## Claraloo

Hoya94 said:


> The lining is black.  I’ll take a picture when I get home.



Thank you! Thats really kind. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to be harsh but that was crazy talk if you think about it. There are lots of good things made in China but if that ,paint, can only be found in China, it will probably be toxic AF.
> 
> Also, the whole spiel about the Chinese factories is that it's the same quality in ALL their factories so the same technique should be available in France too.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk



I didn’t say the paint could only be found in China, I said the technique of painting the handles was a Chinese speciality.  I don’t know what kind of paint it is.  Plus, I’m sure Longchamp makes them use non toxic paint in order to keep their quality up.


----------



## Hoya94

Claraloo said:


> Thank you! Thats really kind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum






Here is the inside of the navy.  It’s all black but the pocket is nice and big for the phone. I love that new feature!


----------



## Claraloo

Hoya94 said:


> View attachment 4115305
> 
> 
> Here is the inside of the navy.  It’s all black but the pocket is nice and big for the phone. I love that new feature!



Thank you! Is the pocket bigger than in the classic one?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> View attachment 4113271
> View attachment 4113272
> View attachment 4113274
> View attachment 4113275
> View attachment 4113277
> 
> 
> Got these 2 babies yesterday and I’m in love!!!  I want to get the backpacks too!  Already wearing the blue!


Both are gorgeous, especially the blue (my fav color)!


----------



## cheidel

LC large Cuir in Natural.


----------



## SWlife

cheidel said:


> LC large Cuir in Natural.



Ohhh, I like this!


----------



## Hoya94

Claraloo said:


> Thank you! Is the pocket bigger than in the classic one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yes!  You can easily fit your phone in with room to spare!  I love the new pocket!


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> Both are gorgeous, especially the blue (my fav color)!



Thank you!  The blue is truly stunning.  That was my first choice, but then told myself “ what the heck!” and ordered the khaki too as that color is also one of my faves.  I’m considering getting the grey tote and maybe the backpack in navy and khaki.  Decisions, decisions.  Lol!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Claraloo said:


> Thank you! Is the pocket bigger than in the classic one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yes, it's a huge pocket! I have the Grey SLH and I can put my iPad Mini 2 with a case inside the pocket


----------



## cheidel

gacats said:


> Ohhh, I like this!


Thank you!


----------



## Hoya94

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, it's a huge pocket! I have the Grey SLH and I can put my iPad Mini 2 with a case inside the pocket



I actually thought an iPad mini would fit, but I didn’t have one to try it out.  Longchamp should do that pocket for all Le Pliage bags.


----------



## Claraloo

Hoya94 said:


> Yes!  You can easily fit your phone in with room to spare!  I love the new pocket!



That sounds great. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## NeLVoe

In love with my new unicorn LePliage


----------



## cheidel

Black 1899 leather tote!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Black 1899 leather tote!


Beautiful! Look at that scrumptious leather!


----------



## cathi

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats on getting this, before it is gone for good. Is this in khaki?
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes!!


----------



## TNgypsy

cheidel said:


> Black 1899 leather tote!



I’ve been stalking this bag. I don’t care for structured bags in this size and it’s hard to find pictures of this bag being used in real life so I can’t tell if this is a stiff/structured bag or not. I found one picture where the bag looks like it’s a little smooshy. Can you please tell me if it keeps its shape or is it soft and malleable or somewhere in between? Also, do the straps stay on your shoulder?


----------



## slip

Bought sometime back but forgotten to post. The long wallet was for my daughter. The espadrilles were mine.


----------



## spattiaccount

Hoya94 said:


> View attachment 4113271
> View attachment 4113272
> View attachment 4113274
> View attachment 4113275
> View attachment 4113277
> 
> 
> Got these 2 babies yesterday and I’m in love!!!  I want to get the backpacks too!  Already wearing the blue!


Your post makes me want one now!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TNgypsy said:


> I’ve been stalking this bag. I don’t care for structured bags in this size and it’s hard to find pictures of this bag being used in real life so I can’t tell if this is a stiff/structured bag or not. I found one picture where the bag looks like it’s a little smooshy. Can you please tell me if it keeps its shape or is it soft and malleable or somewhere in between? Also, do the straps stay on your shoulder?



It's soft and malleable like a Cuir. I use a bag organiser from Samorga in mine so that it can have some structure because it's so big that I can't possibly fill it to maximum capacity. The straps stay on my petite shoulders


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I thought I will end up with Garnet LP Club but instead I came home with this. Love the contrast of colors, the embroidered galloping rider, nickel hardware, large pocket at the back of the bag and the tan lining (my first LP with a lining other than black).


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I thought I will end up with Garnet LP Club but instead I came home with this. Love the contrast of colors, the embroidered galloping rider, nickel hardware, large pocket at the back of the bag and the tan lining (my first LP with a lining other than black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120957
> View attachment 4120959



Yay love the khaki, congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yay love the khaki, congrats!


Thank you! I am very happy with it. Makes me want more khaki though.  O_o


----------



## Hoya94

spattiaccount said:


> Your post makes me want one now!



I’ll be your enabler:  “Get it ASAP!”


----------



## msd_bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I thought I will end up with Garnet LP Club but instead I came home with this. Love the contrast of colors, the embroidered galloping rider, nickel hardware, large pocket at the back of the bag and the tan lining (my first LP with a lining other than black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120957
> View attachment 4120959


Yay!! You got your Club!  Very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> Yay!! You got your Club!  Very pretty!


Thank you for sharing my joy!   

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeep317

frenziedhandbag said:


> I thought I will end up with Garnet LP Club but instead I came home with this. Love the contrast of colors, the embroidered galloping rider, nickel hardware, large pocket at the back of the bag and the tan lining (my first LP with a lining other than black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120957
> View attachment 4120959


I love the pocket at the back! That’s how all the customized ones are. Is the garnet a super dark red? I have my eye on that one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jeep317 said:


> I love the pocket at the back! That’s how all the customized ones are. Is the garnet a super dark red? I have my eye on that one!


That generous pocket is very useful. Hope this photo of Garnet helps. It is a rather dark red. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeep317

frenziedhandbag said:


> That generous pocket is very useful. Hope this photo of Garnet helps. It is a rather dark red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121654
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


Thank you! I definitely see garnet coming my way!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I thought I will end up with Garnet LP Club but instead I came home with this. Love the contrast of colors, the embroidered galloping rider, nickel hardware, large pocket at the back of the bag and the tan lining (my first LP with a lining other than black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120957
> View attachment 4120959



Congrats!  Glad to be fraternal twins


----------



## Hoya94

frenziedhandbag said:


> That generous pocket is very useful. Hope this photo of Garnet helps. It is a rather dark red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121654
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk



After seeing the color through your photo, I may have to put in on my list.  Your picture is better than LC.  Beautiful!


----------



## AuntBee72

Love the new line! Can’t decide what color to get. In the meantime, ordered a new custom. But it won’t be in for weeks. 


This is part of my haul from the sale. I saw these patterned bags all over Europe in May, so when they were half off, I grabbed as many as I could.


----------



## cheidel

TNgypsy said:


> I’ve been stalking this bag. I don’t care for structured bags in this size and it’s hard to find pictures of this bag being used in real life so I can’t tell if this is a stiff/structured bag or not. I found one picture where the bag looks like it’s a little smooshy. Can you please tell me if it keeps its shape or is it soft and malleable or somewhere in between? Also, do the straps stay on your shoulder?



Yes, the straps stay on my shoulder, and the leather is soft now (bought her in 2015 from Nordstrom).  The leather on my large black Cuir is softer and smooshy, because I’ve carried her often since I purchased her in 2016.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I thought I will end up with Garnet LP Club but instead I came home with this. Love the contrast of colors, the embroidered galloping rider, nickel hardware, large pocket at the back of the bag and the tan lining (my first LP with a lining other than black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120957
> View attachment 4120959



Gorgeous, and love the larger pocket in the back.


----------



## cheidel

AuntBee72 said:


> Love the new line! Can’t decide what color to get. In the meantime, ordered a new custom. But it won’t be in for weeks.
> View attachment 4122917
> 
> This is part of my haul from the sale. I saw these patterned bags all over Europe in May, so when they were half off, I grabbed as many as I could.
> View attachment 4122919
> View attachment 4122920



Very nice haul!  Love your new Custom too, expecting mine to arrive next week (according to the person I spoke with by phone).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jeep317 said:


> Thank you! I definitely see garnet coming my way!


Do share pics when you get it! 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!  Glad to be fraternal twins


Yippee! 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hoya94 said:


> After seeing the color through your photo, I may have to put in on my list.  Your picture is better than LC.  Beautiful!


Glad to 'enable'. [emoji5] My SA sent this picture. She also sent the following. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, and love the larger pocket in the back.


Thank you! I love that pocket too.very useful! 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> I thought I will end up with Garnet LP Club but instead I came home with this. Love the contrast of colors, the embroidered galloping rider, nickel hardware, large pocket at the back of the bag and the tan lining (my first LP with a lining other than black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120957
> View attachment 4120959



Fantastic pix, FH! 
When I first saw in person, the Khaki was the one that I thought I would get. Tan linings are my fave.


----------



## dotty8

I just got my first Longchamp a week ago, it's the classic large Le Pliage in navy colour


----------



## drspock7

My Fab new $5 score at a local Goodwill! I immediately came home and gave it a good cleaning and she’s just as new. Will fit in quite nicely with the rest of the family.... (pictured below)







As much as I’ve tried the other bag styles, I’m a sucker for Le Pliage. They travel so well. I don’t go anywhere without at least two of them and this will be a great addition.


----------



## drspock7

And I just switched  everything right over...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 4124844
> 
> 
> And I just switched  everything right over...


What a deal! And gorgeous SLGs


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Fantastic pix, FH!
> When I first saw in person, the Khaki was the one that I thought I would get. Tan linings are my fave.


Thank you Seton! Ever since you shared pics prior to its launch, I had been pondering hard which color to get. With this Khaki, I think tan linings are my fav too. A pity that not many LPs come in it. It sounds to me that you had decided to get it in another color instead?


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you Seton! Ever since you shared pics prior to its launch, I had been pondering hard which color to get. With this Khaki, I think tan linings are my fav too. A pity that not many LPs come in it. It sounds to me that you had decided to get it in another color instead?



I may still get it in the Khaki 1621. I wanted the Gunmetl 1621 but wanted one MIF. My poor SA said that he looked inside over 50 Gunmetal 1621s and couldnt find one MIF. Sad face. I felt so bad bout it so bought something else instead. But t's back to the drawing board about what to do about the LP Club. 
Still plenty of time in the season so am no longer in a hurry.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> My poor SA said that he looked inside over 50 Gunmetal 1621s and couldnt find one MIF. Sad face.
> Still plenty of time in the season so am no longer in a hurry.



You have a very nice SA to go the extra mile to help find a MIF for you. No surprise that mine was MIC. I hope that MIF Club comes your way soon. I had always liked gunmetal LP and Club in it is just lovely. I just need to decide on size.


----------



## LVlover13

drspock7 said:


> My Fab new $5 score at a local Goodwill! I immediately came home and gave it a good cleaning and she’s just as new. Will fit in quite nicely with the rest of the family.... (pictured below)
> 
> View attachment 4124834
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124835
> 
> 
> As much as I’ve tried the other bag styles, I’m a sucker for Le Pliage. They travel so well. I don’t go anywhere without at least two of them and this will be a great addition.


Nice collection! Same here I always pack a few LP bags with me when traveling. They're so versatile! I always make sure I have at least one LLH, one SLH, one SSH, and one backpack every time I travel. [emoji16]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AuntBee72

My Collection pieces came in today. All large totes. I needed exactly zero more, but they were too much too resist. 








All but the garnet one were MIC. The garnet one was   MIF. Doesn’t change the functionality any, but I am surprised that they are outsourcing. I actually would have probably waited until I was back in Europe to pick them up had I known. But I didn’t see all the chatter until after I’d already placed the online order. 

Time will tell if they hold up the same...  but they sure are pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AuntBee72 said:


> Time will tell if they hold up the same...  but they sure are pretty!



Fabulous score! In terms of color, I think this collection sports year round colors. I feel the quality is consistent, no matter where they were made. Enjoy them!


----------



## Hoya94

AuntBee72 said:


> My Collection pieces came in today. All large totes. I needed exactly zero more, but they were too much too resist.
> 
> View attachment 4127317
> View attachment 4127318
> View attachment 4127319
> View attachment 4127320
> View attachment 4127321
> 
> 
> All but the garnet one were MIC. The garnet one was   MIF. Doesn’t change the functionality any, but I am surprised that they are outsourcing. I actually would have probably waited until I was back in Europe to pick them up had I known. But I didn’t see all the chatter until after I’d already placed the online order.
> 
> Time will tell if they hold up the same...  but they sure are pretty!



I want to get the grey and the garnet too.  I’m actually thinking of not getting the expandable from the Nordstrom anniversary sale and just get the le Pliage club. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## APhiJill

My new to me Le Pliage hobo that arrived today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

APhiJill said:


> My new to me Le Pliage hobo that arrived today



One of my favourite styles. Mine was in Duck Blue. It's a very functional piece.


----------



## APhiJill

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my favourite styles. Mine was in Duck Blue. It's a very functional piece.



Thanks. I’m looking forward to using it. I have a purse organizer coming for it 
Got it from Poshmark


----------



## frenziedhandbag

APhiJill said:


> Thanks. I’m looking forward to using it.



I think you will love it.


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

So excited my birthday gift from my DH came in!


----------



## SWlife

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> So excited my birthday gift from my DH came in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137919
> View attachment 4137920
> View attachment 4137921



So pretty! Happy birthday! [emoji512]


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

gacats said:


> So pretty! Happy birthday! [emoji512]



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## Monique1004

Hoya94 said:


> I want to get the grey and the garnet too.  I’m actually thinking of not getting the expandable from the Nordstrom anniversary sale and just get the le Pliage club. Decisions, decisions...



Here's a picture of my Grey one to enable you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> So excited my birthday gift from my DH came in!]



That's a lovely present! Happy Birthday! [emoji253]


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a lovely present! Happy Birthday! [emoji253]



Thank you I can’t wait to move into her


----------



## SmokieDragon

Monique1004 said:


> Here's a picture of my Grey one to enable you.
> View attachment 4138309



We are Club identical twins!


----------



## Monique1004

SmokieDragon said:


> We are Club identical twins!



Yeah! I wanna get the navy one too but not sure which design...


----------



## Hoya94

Monique1004 said:


> Here's a picture of my Grey one to enable you.
> View attachment 4138309



Bad, bad girl!   Lol!!!


----------



## msd_bags

Monique1004 said:


> Here's a picture of my Grey one to enable you.
> View attachment 4138309



Love this!! I have one too in gunmetal that I haven’t received yet. I just asked my niece to buy for me and we’ll probably see each other 2nd week of August. Such a long wait! [emoji30]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> we’ll probably see each other 2nd week of August. Such a long wait!



August is approaching! The wait won't be long. I'm excited for you!


----------



## msd_bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> August is approaching! The wait won't be long. I'm excited for you!



Thanks!! I’m trying not to think about it. Patience indeed is a virtue! [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> I’m trying not to think about it. Patience indeed is a virtue! [emoji16]



I am waiting for something too and fervently trying to dismiss the wait. Like what they say, the wait is painful. [emoji19]


----------



## cheidel

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 4124844
> 
> 
> And I just switched  everything right over...


Love your SLG’s!!!


----------



## cheidel

AuntBee72 said:


> My Collection pieces came in today. All large totes. I needed exactly zero more, but they were too much too resist.
> 
> View attachment 4127317
> View attachment 4127318
> View attachment 4127319
> View attachment 4127320
> View attachment 4127321
> 
> 
> All but the garnet one were MIC. The garnet one was   MIF. Doesn’t change the functionality any, but I am surprised that they are outsourcing. I actually would have probably waited until I was back in Europe to pick them up had I known. But I didn’t see all the chatter until after I’d already placed the online order.
> 
> Time will tell if they hold up the same...  but they sure are pretty!


Very lovely collection.  Enjoy them!


----------



## Phiomega

I am joining the LP club craze!



Have wanted an LP gunmetal backpack because I have an orange one but want a neutral one. I am glad I did not buy the normal one since this one is really distinctive. I really love the gunmetal and yellow combination. And btw all of these collections are just so nice that I want all colors!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I am joining the LP club craze!!



Yay! You got one! The contrast is really stunning and the tone on tone look is beautiful. Congrats! I would had gotten gunmetal club too but a friend surprised me with graphite and I [emoji7] it!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! You got one! The contrast is really stunning and the tone on tone look is beautiful. Congrats! I would had gotten gunmetal club too but a friend surprised me with graphite and I [emoji7] it!



Graphite looks very nice.... I love greys - there is a touch of elegance to it... your friend really knows you well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Graphite looks very nice.... I love greys - there is a touch of elegance to it... your friend really knows you well!


I love greys too. It seems to have a cooler tone to it, as compared to gunmetal. @seton will know best. The fabric glows in the sunlight too, which I love. My friend is a strong enabler when it comes to bags. [emoji5]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! You got one! The contrast is really stunning and the tone on tone look is beautiful. Congrats! I would had gotten gunmetal club too but a friend surprised me with graphite and I [emoji7] it!
> 
> View attachment 4143049


Congrats!  Love the graphite!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Congrats!  Love the graphite!!!


I love it so much as well! [emoji173] [emoji6]


----------



## NeLVoe

Made a twilly out of my silk scarf by 'Codello'


----------



## bellebellebelle19

NeLVoe said:


> Made a twilly out of my silk scarf by 'Codello'
> View attachment 4149443
> View attachment 4149444


Absolutely adorable combo!!


----------



## NeLVoe

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Absolutely adorable combo!!


So nice of you  Thanks!


----------



## lazeny

My humble collection☺️.

 I find myself using the large totes as a semi-diaper bag. I don’t have to lug around two bags plus a stroller as  everything fits inside, all my baby’s stuff, as well as mine.

I also don’t care if my husband finds it redundant that I have the Classic Navy and Neo Navy.


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Morning everyone


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lazeny said:


> I also don’t care if my husband finds it redundant that I have the Classic Navy and Neo Navy.



The classic navy LP and Neo Navy are entirely different to us bag lovers but men won't ever understand that. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Enigmatiqueac said:


> Morning everyone


Lovely colors!


----------



## EmPathetic

SSH Le pliage in Dahlia. This fits the inexpensive ebay bag insert I use for my small neo tote perfectly.


----------



## SWlife

EmPathetic said:


> SSH Le pliage in Dahlia. This fits the inexpensive ebay bag insert I use for my small neo tote perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156812



That’s a stunning color! Congrats!


----------



## janbug27

gacats said:


> That’s a stunning color! Congrats!



I agree! I might need that color for fall.


----------



## TNgypsy

EmPathetic said:


> SSH Le pliage in Dahlia. This fits the inexpensive ebay bag insert I use for my small neo tote perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156812



I’ve never been a pink or purple purse girl but I have to say that this really is a stunning color. It’s very striking. This I like!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EmPathetic said:


> SSH Le pliage in Dahlia.]



My fav LP color this season. [emoji171]


----------



## Jazz-B

EmPathetic said:


> SSH Le pliage in Dahlia. This fits the inexpensive ebay bag insert I use for my small neo tote perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156812



Very stunning colour! I have to get this one [emoji5]


----------



## missmoimoi

My little collection.  I just bought the expandable weekender today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missmoimoi said:


> My little collection.  I just bought the expandable weekender today.



The expandable is wonderful for travel. You will love it!


----------



## Luv Classics

TNgypsy said:


> I’ve never been a pink or purple purse girl but I have to say that this really is a stunning color. It’s very striking. This I like!



I am not either but this color is absolutely beautiful.  I purchased the Large LH and I love the color so much that I got the coin purse and cosmetic case as well.


----------



## Selenet

Le Pliage Miaou with two Longchamp pins. My favorite bag and my favorite pins [emoji1]


----------



## greenteawasabi

a


Monique1004 said:


> Here's a picture of my Grey one to enable you.
> View attachment 4138309



LOVE this! are u able to wear this over your shoulder (minus coat/jacket)


----------



## Ellapretty

I was so happy to find this pink le pliage tote at Saks Off 5th - I’d been wanting a larger one for a while!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Ellapretty said:


> I was so happy to find this pink le pliage tote at Saks Off 5th - I’d been wanting a larger one for a while!



Wow! You look adorable. Congrats on your find!


----------



## Ellapretty

MahoganyQT said:


> Wow! You look adorable. Congrats on your find!


Thank you! I was so happy to finally find one in exactly the shade I wanted


----------



## Anamaswe

Hi there!
I'm new here and stumbled upon the forum trying to figure out which models I actually have? My ex gave me a bunch of Longchamp (real ones I'm sure because he was friends with a guy who had the Longchamp in Stockholm and was never the cheap guy). Maybe you can help me figure out model of these two?
Also what I could possibly sell them for in used (barely) but very good shape? I'm not so interested in the memories I get when I use them...


----------



## seton

Anamaswe said:


> Hi there!
> I'm new here and stumbled upon the forum trying to figure out which models I actually have? My ex gave me a bunch of Longchamp (real ones I'm sure because he was friends with a guy who had the Longchamp in Stockholm and was never the cheap guy). Maybe you can help me figure out model of these two?
> Also what I could possibly sell them for in used (barely) but very good shape? I'm not so interested in the memories I get when I use them...
> 
> View attachment 4167579
> View attachment 4167577
> View attachment 4167578



the first is called 'Rodeo' and is from 10-12 yr ago

the second is a Men Collection '3D Document Holder'


----------



## Anamaswe

seton said:


> the first is called 'Rodeo' and is from 10-12 yr ago
> 
> the second is a Men Collection '3D Document Holder'



Thank you so much! I was googling and thought it might have been a Rival since they look very similar.

Any idea how much they can be sold at?


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> the first is called 'Rodeo' and is from 10-12 yr ago
> 
> the second is a Men Collection '3D Document Holder'





Anamaswe said:


> Hi there!
> I'm new here and stumbled upon the forum trying to figure out which models I actually have? My ex gave me a bunch of Longchamp (real ones I'm sure because he was friends with a guy who had the Longchamp in Stockholm and was never the cheap guy). Maybe you can help me figure out model of these two?
> Also what I could possibly sell them for in used (barely) but very good shape? I'm not so interested in the memories I get when I use them...
> 
> View attachment 4167579
> View attachment 4167577
> View attachment 4167578



Anamaswe, I have the same tote in your top photo. Seton is right, it’s called Rodeo, but I’ve also heard it referred to as the 4x4 tote, so you may want to search for that as well. 

The Rodeo retailed for about $770 a dozen years ago and Longchamp bags don’t hold their value very well on the resale market. So you probably won’t get much, sorry to say.


----------



## Anamaswe

catsinthebag said:


> The Rodeo retailed for about $770 a dozen years ago and Longchamp bags don’t hold their value very well on the resale market. So you probably won’t get much, sorry to say.



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> It's the new Heritage Croco XS Crossbody



The SA encouraged me to try on this bag in blush and I was surprised I found myself liking it. I used to have the larger crossbody and the thicker strap was stiff and not quite comfortable for me. The thinner strap on this XS bag is softer and much more comfortable on the shoulder. Also, the single one compartment space within fits my card case, passport, phone and has plenty of room left. 

If I may ask, are there any cons to this bag? In terms of functionality? Thank you for sharing in advance.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> If I may ask, are there any cons to this bag? In terms of functionality? Thank you for sharing in advance.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE these little Heritage bags!!!  I carried mine in black-white ombre croco to dinner every night on my recent trip to France. I intend on buying another one this season, in the light gray below. And I would buy more of them in the future in other colors. I am so happy that LC is making more Heritage bags with silver hardware.

For the pros, as you mentioned these bags hold a lot for their size because of their wide width; they do fit a mini umbrella. Their boxy stiff structure makes them easy to use because they don't smoosh and collapse when you reach inside. I find the latch easy to open and close. The adjustable strap is great because you can shorten it enough to wear the bag straight down on one shoulder when the outfit/occasion doesn't lend itself to a crossbody bag. The only con I can think of is that sometimes when you set the bag down, some of the links of the chain will get a little askew and out of place, but it just takes a moment to straighten them out so that the chain lies perfectly flat again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE these little Heritage bags!!! I intend on buying another one this season, in the light gray



[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
Wow! That is a lot of LOVE for this bag! I am thinking of it in gray as well but it had yet to arrive onto our shores. I usually won't pick Blush (as its a pretty light color) but it really looks to be a nice neutral when paired with my bright outfit of white & cobalt today.

You read my mind! I was thinking to squeeze in a mini umbrella too and I'm all set. I went in to try the WOCs in all three lines but was swayed by this bag instead as capacity wise, it does hold a lot more than the WOC. 

As for the [emoji821] becoming askew, I agree with you that it is not too big an issue. Grateful thanks for sharing your experience! [emoji257] 

Now, gray or blush? [emoji848]


----------



## paula3boys

My backpack


----------



## pbnjam

paula3boys said:


> My backpack
> View attachment 4171752



Love this color! It’s a pocketful of sunshine.


----------



## paula3boys

pbnjam said:


> Love this color! It’s a pocketful of sunshine.


Me too! I didn't think I would, but once I received it, I loved it!


----------



## seton

Hey, I just received a Small Black* Paris Premier* by mistake. I am so mad right now. Does anyone want pix of it before I have to send it back?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Hey, I just received a Small Black* Paris Premier* by mistake. I am so mad right now. Does anyone want pix of it before I have to send it back?



What????? Lol! Don’t care about the pics but this sounds like a funny story!


----------



## Abie

Just bought this Le Pliage in the colour 'Pinky' from eBay and I am in love!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Hey, I just received a Small Black* Paris Premier* by mistake. I am so mad right now. Does anyone want pix of it before I have to send it back?



I can certainly sympathize. Bloomingdales once sent me a completely different Longchamp bag than from what I ordered--wrong style, wrong color, wrong size, not even close. Very disappointing after waiting around for a package to be delivered.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Hey, I just received a Small Black* Paris Premier* by mistake. I am so mad right now. Does anyone want pix of it before I have to send it back?



You should definitely take a picture as proof! Yes, a pic for us too. What did you order? Hope return delivery is on them


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Hey, I just received a Small Black* Paris Premier* by mistake. I am so mad right now. Does anyone want pix of it before I have to send it back?


Oh no!  What did you order?


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I can certainly sympathize. Bloomingdales once sent me a completely different Longchamp bag than from what I ordered--wrong style, wrong color, wrong size, not even close. Very disappointing after waiting around for a package to be delivered.





SmokieDragon said:


> You should definitely take a picture as proof! Yes, a pic for us too. What did you order? Hope return delivery is on them





cheidel said:


> Oh no!  What did you order?



I ordered a black Penelope Document Holder. I would have to pay for shipping back so I am still pissed off. 

The premier bag is nice - not $2000 nice or barely $1000 nice since it's Morocco, not MIF  - and I am including the fact that it does have a lambskin leather lining. JMO.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I ordered a black Penelope Document Holder. I would have to pay for shipping back so I am still pissed off.
> 
> The premier bag is nice - not $2000 nice or barely $1000 nice since it's Morocco, not MIF  - and I am including the fact that it does have a lambskin leather lining. JMO.



So you ordered from LC online and they made the mistake? OMG. I don't like the Premier - hard to get in and out of. That is bad that you have to pay for return shipping


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I ordered a black Penelope Document Holder. I would have to pay for shipping back so I am still pissed off.
> 
> The premier bag is nice - not $2000 nice or barely $1000 nice since it's Morocco, not MIF  - and I am including the fact that it does have a lambskin leather lining. JMO.


Wow, they should send you a postage paid or UPS return label. They sent you the wrong item, that’s on them.  I would ask to speak to the CS Manager.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> So you ordered from LC online and they made the mistake? OMG. I don't like the Premier - hard to get in and out of. That is bad that you have to pay for return shipping



No, I ordered from a discounter. I think LC would know the difference from a Penelope and a Premier. And yes, that opening is too small. It reminds me of a Moynat Pauline. (All these "P" names, haha!) I always wanted a Pauline until I finally saw one in person when Moynat finally opened a store in NYC. The opening was ridiculous.





cheidel said:


> Wow, they should send you a postage paid or UPS return label. They sent you the wrong item, that’s on them.  I would ask to speak to the CS Manager.



I agree. I 've been away for Labor Day weekend but will get to calling CS.


----------



## REAHKHAYE

missmoimoi said:


> My little collection.  I just bought the expandable weekender today.
> View attachment 4162501



I had those colors red and orange, that my mom took them away from me


----------



## tinkerella

First family photo ever！ 
The oldest is the gunmetal le pliage tote I got when I was 21 and the newest is my le pliage cuir crossbody I got this year (am now 27!)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Two recent acquisitions for me: The Heritage XS Crossbody in grey, purchased over Labor Day weekend with NM's $100 off $400 promo, and the recently discontinued Honore Crossbody in navy, which was rehomed by a fellow tPF Longchamp lover on eBay.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> First family photo ever



What a lovely family photo. I love how LC had accompanied and served your various needs through the years. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Two recent acquisitions for me



I love the cool tone of your Heritage crossbody. The gunmetal hardware is such a nice contrast to it. Wonderful score! I am still waiting to see it in person, hopefully it is in next week. 

So glad the Honore had found a new home. [emoji5]


----------



## peachylv

I had been wanting a backpack for a few months, but could not find one I wanted.  While my family and I were on vacation in Europe last month, I kept seeing Longchamp backpacks.  I knew that was exactly what I wanted!  The price was better than in the States, of course.  I love my LC backpack all the way from Knokke, Belgium!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the cool tone of your Heritage crossbody. The gunmetal hardware is such a nice contrast to it. Wonderful score! I am still waiting to see it in person, hopefully it is in next week.
> 
> So glad the Honore had found a new home. [emoji5]


 
Thank you dear on both counts!  Hope the Heritage bag makes it to you soon.


----------



## peachylv

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4183217
> 
> First family photo ever！
> The oldest is the gunmetal le pliage tote I got when I was 21 and the newest is my le pliage cuir crossbody I got this year (am now 27!)


I love your whole collection!


----------



## peachylv

Cosmopolitan said:


> Two recent acquisitions for me: The Heritage XS Crossbody in grey, purchased over Labor Day weekend with NM's $100 off $400 promo, and the recently discontinued Honore Crossbody in navy, which was rehomed by a fellow tPF Longchamp lover on eBay.
> 
> View attachment 4183600
> View attachment 4183601
> View attachment 4183602
> View attachment 4183603


The leather looks so soft on those.  Very nice!


----------



## tinkerella

Cosmopolitan said:


> Two recent acquisitions for me: The Heritage XS Crossbody in grey, purchased over Labor Day weekend with NM's $100 off $400 promo, and the recently discontinued Honore Crossbody in navy, which was rehomed by a fellow tPF Longchamp lover on eBay.



Omg I love the shade of grey!! Super pretty and would go well w everything[emoji7]


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Two recent acquisitions for me: The Heritage XS Crossbody in grey, purchased over Labor Day weekend with NM's $100 off $400 promo, and the recently discontinued Honore Crossbody in navy, which was rehomed by a fellow tPF Longchamp lover on eBay.
> 
> View attachment 4183600
> View attachment 4183601
> View attachment 4183602
> View attachment 4183603



Two fantastic additions and yay for nickel and black nickel hardware!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Omg I love the shade of grey!! Super pretty and would go well w everything[emoji7]


I tried on the blush shade and love it too. Waiting to see this grey to decide between the two neutrals.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

peachylv said:


> I love my LC backpack all the way from Knokke, Belgium!



Congrats on your new backpack and what a wonderful momento from your travels. You will love this backpack. I call it the small but mighty bag. It fits a lot and yet remains compact and light. .


----------



## tinkerella

frenziedhandbag said:


> I tried on the blush shade and love it too. Waiting to see this grey to decide between the two neutrals.



Can’t wait to see what you get! Blush sounds like a lovely colour too. Is it also the same HW?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

It is in nickel hardware. I did not expect to like blush but it is a pretty neutral. The stock pic made it look more pink than it actually is. Looking at @Cosmopolitan 's gray, I feel the gray is chic with the dark 





tinkerella said:


> Can’t wait to see what you get! Blush sounds like a lovely colour too. Is it also the same HW?


I did not expect to like blush but it is a pretty neutral. The stock pic made it look more pink than it actually is. Looking at @Cosmopolitan 's gray, I feel it lends a sophisticated chic vibe with the dark nickel hardware, which I like as well.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Two recent acquisitions for me: The Heritage XS Crossbody in grey, purchased over Labor Day weekend with NM's $100 off $400 promo, and the recently discontinued Honore Crossbody in navy, which was rehomed by a fellow tPF Longchamp lover on eBay.
> 
> View attachment 4183600
> View attachment 4183601
> View attachment 4183602
> View attachment 4183603



Congrats on your new bags!  Happy to be fraternal twins with you on the Honore!  FYI, I had an extra hole punched in the strap

Just wondering, how did you manage to decide between the size XS and size S for the Heritage Crossbody?


----------



## peachylv

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats on your new backpack and what a wonderful momento from your travels. You will love this backpack. I call it the small but mighty bag. It fits a lot and yet remains compact and light. .


Thank you! I am pleasantly surprised at how light it is.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

peachylv said:


> The leather looks so soft on those.  Very nice!





tinkerella said:


> Omg I love the shade of grey!! Super pretty and would go well w everything[emoji7]





seton said:


> Two fantastic additions and yay for nickel and black nickel hardware!



Thank you all! 



SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on your new bags!  Happy to be fraternal twins with you on the Honore!  FYI, I had an extra hole punched in the strap
> 
> Just wondering, how did you manage to decide between the size XS and size S for the Heritage Crossbody?



I was going back and forth on that, but ultimately decided on the XS because I'm primarily going to use this as a dinner/going out bag, not a day bag, and I think the chain makes it dressier and more special, rather than the plain leather strap on the S size. The two sizes are actually really close going by the dimensions.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

So I changed my mind and bought a Madeleine crossbody in khaki. I love the thick bull leather and the dark olive color with its slight metallic sheen (hard to photograph though). I still have some misgivings about the functionality, but after trying the bag on again at the boutique today, I decided I could live with the design. As some of you know I've been dying for a khaki Longchamp bag for a long while.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

peachylv said:


> Thank you! I am pleasantly surprised at how light it is.


It is a wonderful bag. Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I think the chain makes it dressier and more special



+1
It also feels quite spacious with one single big compartment.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> So I changed my mind and bought a Madeleine crossbody in khaki.



Yay! You finally got a Khaki. [emoji172]  I am glad you changed your mind as with just a few days of use, you will find how easy this bag is. I was apprehensive initially about its functionality too but it really is a carefree bag and ticks all the right boxes for me. Do keep us posted how it works out for you.


----------



## AuntBee72

Although all on sale, once I put them all together, now questioning the need to buy black, navy and gunmetal gray all at once.....

Medium short handles. My new favorite size.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AuntBee72 said:


> Medium short handles. My new favorite size. ]



If the style works for you, why not? Multiples ensure you always have one to match any outfit.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Purple [emoji171]
Large discontinued LP cosmetic case in Bilberry and Foulonne Coin Pouch in Amethyst.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> So I changed my mind and bought a Madeleine crossbody in khaki. I love the thick bull leather and the dark olive color with its slight metallic sheen (hard to photograph though). I still have some misgivings about the functionality, but after trying the bag on again at the boutique today, I decided I could live with the design. As some of you know I've been dying for a khaki Longchamp bag for a long while.
> 
> View attachment 4184621



What a fantastic choice for your LC Khaki bag! I guess I should join the Mad Club one of these days.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Purple [emoji171]
> Large discontinued LP cosmetic case in Bilberry and Foulonne Coin Pouch in Amethyst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185279



Everything is lush, as the Brits would say.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I guess I should join the Mad Club one of these days.[emoji2]
> 
> Everything is lush, as the Brits would say. [emoji2]



We at MAD Club are waiting for you! [emoji6]
Thank you, I just bought that Kiehls tinted lip balm today in shade Berry and realised it matches everything else.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> So I changed my mind and bought a Madeleine crossbody in khaki. I love the thick bull leather and the dark olive color with its slight metallic sheen (hard to photograph though). I still have some misgivings about the functionality, but after trying the bag on again at the boutique today, I decided I could live with the design. As some of you know I've been dying for a khaki Longchamp bag for a long while.
> 
> View attachment 4184621



Congrats yet again! Your photo is great cos I see the metallic sheen on my computer screen and it brings out a look in the colour which I haven't seen in any photos  I can see this bag working for you. The closure is easy! I also find my top handle easy to manage, in case you would like to try that size next 

Ah, I totally get you wrt the strap of the Heritage Crossbody size S!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> We at MAD Club are waiting for you! [emoji6]
> Thank you, I just bought that Kiehls tinted lip balm today in shade Berry and realised it matches everything else.



Seeing your pic reminds me that I have to go look for my Berry Kiehls balm. I remember vaguely that I bought one but can't seem to find it. Has been frustrating me for a few days now, LOL!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! You finally got a Khaki. [emoji172]  I am glad you changed your mind as with just a few days of use, you will find how easy this bag is. I was apprehensive initially about its functionality too but it really is a carefree bag and ticks all the right boxes for me. Do keep us posted how it works out for you.





seton said:


> What a fantastic choice for your LC Khaki bag! I guess I should join the Mad Club one of these days.





SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats yet again! Your photo is great cos I see the metallic sheen on my computer screen and it brings out a look in the colour which I haven't seen in any photos  I can see this bag working for you. The closure is easy! I also find my top handle easy to manage, in case you would like to try that size next
> 
> Ah, I totally get you wrt the strap of the Heritage Crossbody size S!



Thanks friends! For my pic, I was holding the bag in direct sunlight to try to capture the color; it's not perfect but a bit more accurate than most of the stock photos I've seen.

I've been trying the bag on around the house and I'm getting more used to the design. Top handle bags still aren't my favorite; I feel like my stuff is trapped inside because you can't leave them open like you can with bags with handles attached to the sides. Still I admit this crossbody Madeleine is fairly easy to get used to. Because of its stiff structure and small size, it is possible (as @SmokieDragon has demonstrated) to close it with one hand by holding up the bottom with four fingers while pushing the clasp down with your thumb.

I have just ordered a pair of cute olive green suede ankle booties to match my new bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks friends! For my pic, I was holding the bag in direct sunlight to try to capture the color; it's not perfect but a bit more accurate than most of the stock photos I've seen.
> 
> I've been trying the bag on around the house and I'm getting more used to the design. Top handle bags still aren't my favorite; I feel like my stuff is trapped inside because you can't leave them open like you can with bags with handles attached to the sides. Still I admit this crossbody Madeleine is fairly easy to get used to. Because of its stiff structure and small size, it is possible (as @SmokieDragon has demonstrated) to close it with one hand by holding up the bottom with four fingers while pushing the clasp down with your thumb.
> 
> I have just ordered a pair of cute olive green suede ankle booties to match my new bag.


That'll make an adorable outfit! Please show us the boots and bag together when you get it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I remember vaguely that I bought one but can't seem to find it.



Oh dear, I hope you find it. After using it for one day, I think I want to get another shade of it. It's nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh dear, I hope you find it. After using it for one day, I think I want to get another shade of it. It's nice!



I'm currently using the Rose one. That's quite light so I've had to cut down on my Loccitane shea butter on the lips to make that colour come out. Then it's nice


----------



## cheidel

Going on a short trip and decided to take my “favorite” LC by Jeremy Scott, Humpty Dumpty!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm currently using the Rose one.



Rose is the other color I'm thinking to get. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Going on a short trip and decided to take my “favorite” LC by Jeremy Scott, Humpty Dumpty!!!



This one never fails to make me smile. So whimsical!


----------



## SmokieDragon

With my scarf yesterday


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> With my scarf yesterday



Are those macarons? Delicious! And a perfect match to your dress too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> With my scarf yesterday


You wear it so well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The Heritage XS Crossbody in grey



I finally decided between blush and grey and I must thank you for helping to make my decision easier. [emoji6] If all goes well, it should arrive on Monday. [emoji126]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I finally decided between blush and grey and I must thank you for helping to make my decision easier. [emoji6] If all goes well, it should arrive on Monday. [emoji126]



Yay!  Hope you love it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yay!  Hope you love it.


I hope so too. Will keep you posted. [emoji5]


----------



## Monique1004

greenteawasabi said:


> a
> 
> 
> LOVE this! are u able to wear this over your shoulder (minus coat/jacket)



Sorry for the late reply. I was on a trip overseas. I use it over my shoulder all the time comfortably. FYI I'm US size 2 & 5'4"


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I finally decided between blush and grey and I must thank you for helping to make my decision easier. [emoji6] If all goes well, it should arrive on Monday. [emoji126]



YAY!!! Can't wait for your reveal


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Are those macarons? Delicious! And a perfect match to your dress too.



Thanks so much! Yes, they are! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> You wear it so well!



Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> YAY!!! Can't wait for your reveal


Thank you! I'm excited too. [emoji5]


----------



## dotty8

SmokieDragon said:


> With my scarf yesterday



Aww, macarons and religieuse cakes


----------



## SmokieDragon

dotty8 said:


> religieuse cakes



Oh, I had no idea that that's what they're called  Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> the navy Foulonne crossbody saddle bag.



Ahem... I think I just made us twinsies again. [emoji87] 

I've been thinking about this bag for a long time. Was looking at it in Barcelona on my last trip but DH reminded me I already had a navy crossbody. He was referring to my medium Cuir there and then. Well, since I had decided to let go of my medium Cuir, this is the best replacement for it. Thank you for sharing about Century 21. I found it there, and at a good deal. [emoji5]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ahem... I think I just made us twinsies again. [emoji87]
> 
> I've been thinking about this bag for a long time. Was looking at it in Barcelona on my last trip but DH reminded me I already had a navy crossbody. He was referring to my medium Cuir there and then. Well, since I had decided to let go of my medium Cuir, this is the best replacement for it. Thank you for sharing about Century 21. I found it there, and at a good deal. [emoji5]



That's great news! Hope you find it as useful as I do.  I would definitely buy that bag in another color in coming seasons.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> That's great news! Hope you find it as useful as I do.  I would definitely buy that bag in another color in coming seasons.


I trust I will. I did return to my local boutique to try on it a few times. I was initially apprehensive about the snap buttons closure as I can't seem to close them (bag was empty) but I read about your experience and you surely alleviated my worries. I like that the dark navy is under radar and the simple style which is what I prefer if I were to use it when travelling. Plus I don't have any Fou in Navy as yet so this will be a fantastic addition to my Fou family. Looking forward to its arrival!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was initially apprehensive about the snap buttons closure as I can't seem to close them (bag was empty) but I read about your experience and you surely alleviated my worries.



Seriously I find the snaps no more difficult than the snap on a regular Pliage or Neo flap. In both cases the trick is to squeeze the snap together from both the front and back. On the Foulonne saddle bag, put your thumb on the front of the snap and your index finger a little way underneath the bag, about an inch, to support the back of the snap, and then pinch them together. Fast and easy for me, even when the bag is only half-full.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Seriously I find the snaps no more difficult.



Thank you for taking the time to share this. It's so detailed. [emoji5] I will definitely keep your tips in mind and try it out when it arrives. [emoji171]


----------



## cheidel

AuntBee72 said:


> Although all on sale, once I put them all together, now questioning the need to buy black, navy and gunmetal gray all at once.....
> 
> Medium short handles. My new favorite size.
> 
> View attachment 4184936


Congrats!  All are lovely!!! Enjoy them all!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Purple [emoji171]
> Large discontinued LP cosmetic case in Bilberry and Foulonne Coin Pouch in Amethyst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185279


Gorgeous, and they look lovely together!!!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

I bought this khaki Mademoiselle recently while on vacation because I needed a cross body bag that would hold more than the one I brought with me.  I've been stalking photos of this bag on the forum for months.  So thanks to everyone here who shared their photos.  I am so impressed with this bag! [emoji173]️


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MustLuvDogs said:


> I bought this khaki Mademoiselle recently while on vacation because I needed a cross body bag that would hold more than the one I brought with me.  I've been stalking photos of this bag on the forum for months.  So thanks to everyone here who shared their photos.  I am so impressed with this bag! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196557



Yay, so happy to have another happy Mademoiselle bag owner on tPF! Khaki is a great color and I'm glad that the style is working for you. Maybe consider posting a pic in the Mademoiselle thread. Congrats!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, and they look lovely together!!!


Thank you. I do enjoy purple a lot. [emoji171]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MustLuvDogs said:


> khaki Mademoiselle



Beautiful Mademoiselle. I am a khaki fan so I am especially happy to see the Mademoiselle being made in it. Congrats on your new bag and glad you are loving it!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yay, so happy to have another happy Mademoiselle bag owner on tPF! Khaki is a great color and I'm glad that the style is working for you. Maybe consider posting a pic in the Mademoiselle thread. Congrats!!!



Thanks so much!  I've only just rediscovered the brand after years of buying other brands.  I'm reminded of why I loved Longchamp so much all of those years ago.  And I'll definitely post a pic in the Mademoiselle thread.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful Mademoiselle. I am a khaki fan so I am especially happy to see the Mademoiselle being made in it. Congrats on your new bag and glad you are loving it!



Thanks!  I love Longchamp's khaki too.  I also bought a custom nylon le pliage in the color.  It's such a great neutral and a beautiful alternative to my usual black bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MustLuvDogs said:


> I've only just rediscovered the brand after years of buying other brands.



Welcome back and please stay. Always nice to have one more LC lover.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MustLuvDogs said:


> I love Longchamp's khaki too.



Well said. I got the Khaki Club and [emoji172] it. Just added a Khaki small cuir. Rich and saturated khaki, just the way I love it.


----------



## madamefifi

It’s not a bag, but this came in the mail for me today! [emoji76]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

madamefifi said:


> It’s not a bag, but this came in the mail for me today!



Adorable! [emoji76]


----------



## Angelblake

Something new..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Angelblake said:


> Something new..


Gorgeous pic! Looks like an ad featuring LC.


----------



## Angelblake

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous pic! Looks like an ad featuring LC.


 
Thanks


----------



## cheidel

Traveling with me, Ms Eiffel Travel Tote!


----------



## lovebags00

Angelblake said:


> Something new..


Love your pic, now I definitely need a navy one too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I picked up the Roseau Crossbody in last season's tobacco color during the recent Longchamp dump on gilt.com. Pleased that the bag arrived in the original LC box and with the strap and hardware all covered with plastic; clearly never had been on display. And it's made in France. 




Here it is with my Roseau Croco in greige from fall 2016.


----------



## SWlife

Cosmopolitan said:


> I picked up the Roseau Crossbody in last season's tobacco color during the recent Longchamp dump on gilt.com. Pleased that the bag arrived in the original LC box and with the strap and hardware all covered with plastic; clearly never had been on display. And it's made in France.
> 
> View attachment 4209471
> 
> 
> Here it is with my Roseau Croco in greige from fall 2016.
> 
> View attachment 4209472
> View attachment 4209473



Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I picked up the Roseau Crossbody in last season's tobacco color



Congrats on scoring a brand new piece and MIF too. This color is lovely and I have always enjoyed the Roseau line. [emoji106]


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I picked up the Roseau Crossbody in last season's tobacco color during the recent Longchamp dump on gilt.com. Pleased that the bag arrived in the original LC box and with the strap and hardware all covered with plastic; clearly never had been on display. And it's made in France.
> 
> View attachment 4209471
> 
> 
> Here it is with my Roseau Croco in greige from fall 2016.
> 
> View attachment 4209472
> View attachment 4209473



Congrats on your latest score. Love the comparison of the tobacco to the greige and I do hear that Gilt sends their LCs in their original factory boxes a lot.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> I picked up the Roseau Crossbody in last season's tobacco color during the recent Longchamp dump on gilt.com. Pleased that the bag arrived in the original LC box and with the strap and hardware all covered with plastic; clearly never had been on display. And it's made in France.
> 
> View attachment 4209471
> 
> 
> Here it is with my Roseau Croco in greige from fall 2016.
> 
> View attachment 4209472
> View attachment 4209473


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

gacats said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats on scoring a brand new piece and MIF too. This color is lovely and I have always enjoyed the Roseau line. [emoji106]





seton said:


> Congrats on your latest score. Love the comparison of the tobacco to the greige and I do hear that Gilt sends their LCs in their original factory boxes a lot.





cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks all.  I dithered about this bag all least season because I was not crazy about the contrasting interior color (turquoise). But LC has failed to put out any other nice camel shoulder bags with silver hardware that work for me, so I decided to go back and grab this one. 

NM has also sent the past three Longchamp bags that I ordered from them in their original factory boxes. Love getting pristine, untouched bags that usually are in better shape than those in the boutique!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I picked up the Roseau Crossbody in last season's tobacco color during the recent Longchamp dump on gilt.com. Pleased that the bag arrived in the original LC box and with the strap and hardware all covered with plastic; clearly never had been on display. And it's made in France.
> 
> View attachment 4209471
> 
> 
> Here it is with my Roseau Croco in greige from fall 2016.
> 
> View attachment 4209472
> View attachment 4209473



Congrats!!! MIF too  Lovely neutral


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!!! MIF too  Lovely neutral



Thanks SD!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> I picked up the Roseau Crossbody in last season's tobacco color during the recent Longchamp dump on gilt.com. Pleased that the bag arrived in the original LC box and with the strap and hardware all covered with plastic; clearly never had been on display. And it's made in France.
> 
> View attachment 4209471
> 
> 
> Here it is with my Roseau Croco in greige from fall 2016.
> 
> View attachment 4209472
> View attachment 4209473


Beaaaautiful color and bag. And such a great steal to find it for discount, MIF, perfectly packaged


----------



## Dintjes

Cosmopolitan said:


> I picked up the Roseau Crossbody in last season's tobacco color during the recent Longchamp dump on gilt.com. Pleased that the bag arrived in the original LC box and with the strap and hardware all covered with plastic; clearly never had been on display. And it's made in France.
> 
> View attachment 4209471
> 
> 
> Here it is with my Roseau Croco in greige from fall 2016.
> 
> View attachment 4209472
> View attachment 4209473



Such a beauty! Congrats ❤️❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> LC has failed to put out any other nice camel shoulder bags



A good camel is hard to find. I'm glad you went back for it. Didn't know the interior is of another color. I love colors but turquoise does sounds like an odd match with camel.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Beaaaautiful color and bag. And such a great steal to find it for discount, MIF, perfectly packaged





Dintjes said:


> Such a beauty! Congrats ❤️❤️



Thank you both! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> A good camel is hard to find. I'm glad you went back for it. Didn't know the interior is of another color. I love colors but turquoise does sounds like an odd match with camel.



Yes I was put off by it at first, but after seeing some mod pics (here and here), I decided the interior color wasn't that big of a deal because the lining doesn't show that much on the crossbody, the way it does on the regular Roseau open-top tote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I decided the interior color wasn't that big of a deal because the lining doesn't show that much on the crossbody, the way it does on the regular Roseau open-top tote.



Good point. If it was prominent like the tote, then it's a little hard to ignore it. Maybe I'm non trendy but I think turquoise goes better with a blue or a green.


----------



## seton

I love a contrasting mid-tone lining but yeah, I agree that picking a turq lining for tobacc is strange.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my pink Le Pliage:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> the navy Foulonne crossbody saddle bag.It's soft and light and molds to the body; love all the pockets.
> View attachment 4056265
> View attachment 4056226
> View attachment 4056227
> View attachment 4056228
> View attachment 4056229
> View attachment 4056230
> View attachment 4056231



Received mine last night and it is everything as per what you shared. I love it! Retaining the photos you shared as they are so well taken and I hope more ladies can try out this style. It is so functional and underrated for its quality. Sans water bottle, it fitted all my essentials.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Received mine last night and it is everything as per what you shared. I love it! Retaining the photos you shared as they are so well taken and I hope more ladies can try out this style. It is so functional and underrated for its quality. Sans water bottle, it fitted all my essentials.
> 
> View attachment 4212092
> 
> View attachment 4212093



Just earlier today I was wondering if you had received your Foulonne yet and whether it worked for you. So glad to hear that you love it! Congrats and happy to be twins yet again.


----------



## msd_bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Received mine last night and it is everything as per what you shared. I love it! Retaining the photos you shared as they are so well taken and I hope more ladies can try out this style. It is so functional and underrated for its quality. Sans water bottle, it fitted all my essentials.
> 
> View attachment 4212092
> 
> View attachment 4212093


The bag is pretty! If I needed more crossbodies in my life I would seriously consider this. And we're twins on the gunmetal pouch.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> So glad to hear that you love it! Congrats and happy to be twins yet again.



Shipping took a while from Century21 but the wait is worth it. The strap is so long though. I definitely need to punch more holes. When worn crossbody, it hung past my hip and I felt a little like a post-lady.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> The bag is pretty! If I needed more crossbodies in my life I would seriously consider this. And we're twins on the gunmetal pouch. [emoji2]


It has to be on your list. It looks compact on but able to pack a ton. With more holes punched, I will be able to wear it as a shoulder bag too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My love affair with gray continues. Snagged this gorgeous Shop-It pouch today. It also satisfied my desire for something from this line. The galloping rider is simply hard to resist. Love the subtle pop of Pilot Blue alongside the rider.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Shipping took a while from Century21 but the wait is worth it. The strap is so long though. I definitely need to punch more holes. When worn crossbody, it hung past my hip and I felt a little like a post-lady.



As I've mentioned, I wear my Foulonne saddle bag on the shortest strap setting as a crossbody, but I wish I had the option of shoulder carry too. I've never had extra holes punched in a strap. Does it turn out ok? Do the new holes look nice and finished, or are the edges sort of rough?



frenziedhandbag said:


> My love affair with gray continues. Snagged this gorgeous Shop-It pouch today. It also satisfied my desire for something from this line. The galloping rider is simply hard to resist. Love the subtle pop of Pilot Blue alongside the rider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212493



Congrats on your pouch!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> My love affair with gray continues. Snagged this gorgeous Shop-It pouch today. It also satisfied my desire for something from this line. The galloping rider is simply hard to resist. Love the subtle pop of Pilot Blue alongside the rider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212493


I love this pouch!!! I've been meaning to get one for a long time. The size is perfect for holding things and also for fitting in most of my bags!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I've never had extra holes punched in a strap. Does it turn out ok? Do the new holes look nice and finished, or are the edges sort of rough?



Yes, they look nice and finished and not rough. Just take it to the boutique - they will take care of everything for you  I think I've punched extra holes for the straps of my Large Quadri, Honore Crossbody, Heritage Crossbody, 2 Heritage belts and a Quadri belt.

It's just like when you have extra holes punched in a belt at any typical departmental store


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I've never had extra holes punched in a strap. Does it turn out ok? Do the new holes look nice and finished, or are the edges sort of rough?



I set it on the shortest setting and it still hangs too low on me. Very unsightly. I think it is because I have a very short torso. I have not done it yet but I need to, otherwise I can't use the bag. [emoji52] 

Truth be told, I am a bit jittery about it. I have a cobbler in my neighbourhood and he's really good with leather shoes. He does minor repair work for leather bags as well. He did forewarn me that the holes might be either larger or smaller than the original ones. The style looks nice as a shorter shoulder bag (base of bag to hit my waist) so I am contemplating punching another hole further in. Will need to play around with the strap length next week and bring the bag for the cobbler to take a look. Will keep you posted.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your pouch!



Thank you! I contemplated waiting for the year end sale but since it already disappeared from both UK and US website, I did not want to risk it being sold out. I love the darker gray tone. Less worry of staining it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The size is perfect for holding things and also for fitting in most of my bags!



Do you intend to get it in gray too? Then, we can be twinsies! [emoji1]

Despite it being rather flat, it does fit quite a fair bit. I like that it can be used as a wristlet too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, they look nice and finished and not rough. Just take it to the boutique - they will take care of everything for you  I think I've punched extra holes for the straps of my Large Quadri, Honore Crossbody, Heritage Crossbody, 2 Heritage belts and a Quadri belt.
> 
> It's just like when you have extra holes punched in a belt at any typical departmental store



Oh I never realized that LC boutiques offered this service. I just assumed I’d have to resort to a local leather repair/cobbler shop, which made me nervous. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Just take it to the boutique



I'm envious. This service is not available here. [emoji52]


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Been using this a lot lately...
The others might get jelly cz they haven't been used lol


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm envious. This service is not available here. [emoji52]



How come, I wonder? I managed to get mine punched under the franchisee last time and now too under the directly-owned boutique


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh I never realized that LC boutiques offered this service. I just assumed I’d have to resort to a local leather repair/cobbler shop, which made me nervous. Thanks for letting me know.



No problem  Extra holes were done FOC except for the Quadri for which they charged about US$4 per hole as they said they needed to bring it to their corporate HQ where the special tool was kept - however, that was when the franchisee was running the boutique. Maybe it would have been free under the directly-owned boutiques...?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> How come, I wonder? I managed to get mine punched under the franchisee last time and now too under the directly-owned boutique


I'm not sure too. I enquired a few years back , at Taka boutique. I probably should ask my SA again and call another boutique as well. This should be quite a common request by customers.


----------



## beesaunt

Picked up this refurbished gem at Nordstrom Rack for 68% off today. In honor of National Handbag Day of course #celebrateresponsibly

(My 3D tote is peeking out from behind [emoji170])


----------



## hb925

beesaunt said:


> Picked up this refurbished gem at Nordstrom Rack for 68% off today. In honor of National Handbag Day of course #celebrateresponsibly
> 
> (My 3D tote is peeking out from behind [emoji170])
> 
> View attachment 4218674
> View attachment 4218675



Congrats! Great find


----------



## pretty_wommon

I am a big fan of Longchamp totes. I have a few le pliage and planetes that I use as my workhorse bags. I don't have any other styles though. So I was so happy when I received as a gift from a friend a vintage leather-trimmed canvas Longchamp. I saw a similar bag on Etsy (photo from Etsy below). Any Longchamp expert who would know when this bag was produced? And if you know what it is called? I like to keep a record of my bags and I appreciate their history


----------



## seton

beesaunt said:


> Picked up this refurbished gem at Nordstrom Rack for 68% off today. In honor of National Handbag Day of course #celebrateresponsibly
> 
> (My 3D tote is peeking out from behind [emoji170])
> 
> View attachment 4218674
> View attachment 4218675



Congrats! What a great bargain!



pretty_wommon said:


> I am a big fan of Longchamp totes. I have a few le pliage and planetes that I use as my workhorse bags. I don't have any other styles though. So I was so happy when I received as a gift from a friend a vintage leather-trimmed canvas Longchamp. I saw a similar bag on Etsy (photo from Etsy below). Any Longchamp expert who would know when this bag was produced? And if you know what it is called? I like to keep a record of my bags and I appreciate their history
> View attachment 4219184



It's from the 80s. If you can read French, here is an ad from that time.


----------



## SWlife

seton said:


> Congrats! What a great bargain!
> 
> 
> 
> It's from the 80s. If you can read French, here is an ad from that time.
> 
> View attachment 4219214



And THIS is why The PurseForum is so wonderful!


----------



## pretty_wommon

seton said:


> Congrats! What a great bargain!
> 
> 
> 
> It's from the 80s. If you can read French, here is an ad from that time.
> 
> View attachment 4219214



Oh my goodness! Amazing! Thanks very much. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Pénélope bracelet in Midnight Blue


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Pénélope bracelet in Midnight Blue


Beauty! [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Extra holes were done FOC





Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh I never realized that LC boutiques offered this service.



My friend was also turned down a few years ago and asked to visit a cobbler instead. Thankfully, I was able to get it done at the Longchamp boutique today. Complimentary service. The tool sports a few different circumferences so the SA was able to find one that was very close to the original. I honestly cannot tell the difference. Even with three additional holes, I still felt the bag hung lower than what I prefer. Could be due to my short torso. I might go back to punch two more holes.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> My friend was also turned down a few years ago and asked to visit a cobbler instead. Thankfully, I was able to get it done at the Longchamp boutique today. Complimentary service. The tool sports a few different circumferences so the SA was able to find one that was very close to the original. I honestly cannot tell the difference. Even with three additional holes, I still felt the bag hung lower than what I prefer. Could be due to my short torso. I might go back to punch two more holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220137



Glad the boutique was able to punch holes for you! I have not asked about this at my boutique yet. I just measured my Foulonne saddle bag, and the strap drop is about 22.5" at the shortest setting. That's the same as on my Mademoiselles and it works well for me as a crossbody length but it's a little too long as a shoulder bag (I am 5'4"). I think yours looks fine as is and I hope you find a happy resolution.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I think yours looks fine as is and I hope you find a happy resolution.



Thank you. [emoji5] I hope your boutique can do it for you too. Do ask when you next swing by? At least you know your options in future. On the last (shortest) setting prior to punching more holes, the bag was bumping against my thigh when I walked, which was a tad annoying to me. After punching and set on last hole, my hand can grip the bottom of the bag and hold it in place. As a shoulder bag, I think I will like the top of the bag to be aligned to my waist, then it will not bounce when I walk. Also easier to reach for things. Will use it as it is for the next few days and see how it goes. At least I know I can just go back to the boutique to punch more holes. [emoji2]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beauty! [emoji170]



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> hankfully, I was able to get it done at the Longchamp boutique today. Complimentary service.
> 
> After punching and set on last hole, my hand can grip the bottom of the bag and hold it in place. As a shoulder bag, I think I will like the top of the bag to be aligned to my waist, then it will not bounce when I walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220137



YAY!!! I also use the "hand grip" as a tell-tale haha! Honestly, the length looks great on you  At the waist sounds good too


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Glad the boutique was able to punch holes for you! I have not asked about this at my boutique yet. I just measured my Foulonne saddle bag, and the strap drop is about 22.5" at the shortest setting. That's the same as on my Mademoiselles and it works well for me as a crossbody length but it's a little too long as a shoulder bag (I am 5'4"). I think yours looks fine as is and I hope you find a happy resolution.



You should try the AW18 strap I just bought and posted about with your Mademoiselle. That strap is the perfect for me for both shoulder  and crossbody wear. But you are 2.5" taller than me though...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The 22.5" strap drop on my Mademoiselles is perfect for me. I guess I'm lucky because most of my Longchamp crossbody bags either are set at the 22.5" drop that I like the best or they can adjust to that. But what I really like is how my Heritage and Roseau crossbodys can adjust to SHORTER than that too, so I can wear them on the shoulder when I want to.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> You should try the AW18 strap I just bought. That strap is perfect for me for both shoulder  and crossbody wear.



Another strap to remind myself to check out. Why did I forget ytd? The strap length sounds perfect!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> YAY!!! I also use the "hand grip" as a tell-tale haha! Honestly, the length looks great on you  At the waist sounds good too


[emoji5] thank you!
The potential issue with punching another two more holes is that I will have a wagging strap behind me, since there is no additional leather loop to hold it in place. My torso is really short. My waistline is exactly 6 inches higher from the bag itself.


----------



## VitaminSea

AuntBee72 said:


> Although all on sale, once I put them all together, now questioning the need to buy black, navy and gunmetal gray all at once.....
> 
> Medium short handles. My new favorite size.
> 
> View attachment 4184936


[emoji173] all 3 colors!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Le Pliage Heritage Medium...one of my top favorite bags out of all the brands I have.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

madamefifi said:


> It’s not a bag, but this came in the mail for me today! [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197598


OMG! I am love with this adorable kitty bag charm! How did I never realize LC made bag charms!? Ugh, one more thing on my list now lol... Does it open easily to put on the outside of a bag?


----------



## madamefifi

ADreamDeferred said:


> OMG! I am love with this adorable kitty bag charm! How did I never realize LC made bag charms!? Ugh, one more thing on my list now lol... Does it open easily to put on the outside of a bag?



I am using it as a key chain; it looks like you would need a small screw driver to open it for use as a bag charm but I’m not sure as I have not tried it.


----------



## seton

madamefifi said:


> I am using it as a key chain; it looks like you would need a small screw driver to open it for use as a bag charm but I’m not sure as I have not tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226347



That "screw" is actual a swivel that you pull toward you to open it. It's very easy to use as a bag charm on any LC handles.
No screwdriver required.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> That "screw" is actual a swivel that you pull toward you to open it. It's very easy to use as a bag charm on any LC handles.
> No screwdriver required.



Absolutely correct!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

seton said:


> That "screw" is actual a swivel that you pull toward you to open it. It's very easy to use as a bag charm on any LC handles.
> No screwdriver required.


Oh, great good to know! The website isn't too descriptive about it lol


----------



## ADreamDeferred

beesaunt said:


> Picked up this refurbished gem at Nordstrom Rack for 68% off today. In honor of National Handbag Day of course #celebrateresponsibly
> 
> (My 3D tote is peeking out from behind [emoji170])
> 
> View attachment 4218674
> View attachment 4218675


Great find! Love the Rack


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Khaki small cuir with LP Cuir strap in Sienna. I'm ready for cosy Fall season (which is non existent in my tropical country). [emoji23]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Khaki small cuir with LP Cuir strap in Sienna. I'm ready for cosy Fall season (which is non existent in my tropical country). [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229363



Looking good


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good


Thank you dear!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Khaki small cuir with LP Cuir strap in Sienna. I'm ready for cosy Fall season (which is non existent in my tropical country). [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229363



Fantastic combination. A winner.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Fantastic combination. A winner.


Thank you Seton!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> My Pénélope bracelet in Midnight Blue


Lovely bracelet!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My friend was also turned down a few years ago and asked to visit a cobbler instead. Thankfully, I was able to get it done at the Longchamp boutique today. Complimentary service. The tool sports a few different circumferences so the SA was able to find one that was very close to the original. I honestly cannot tell the difference. Even with three additional holes, I still felt the bag hung lower than what I prefer. Could be due to my short torso. I might go back to punch two more holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220137


It looks great on you!  I enjoy wearing it as a a Crossbody, and would love to find it on sale in black also.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> It looks great on you!  I enjoy wearing it as a a Crossbody, and would love to find it on sale in black also.



Thank you. I enjoy wearing it as a shoulder bag but it works awesome for me as crossbody too. 

I'll look out for you if I see it in black. You might also wish to consider the mid sized Cavalcade crossbody. It is lambskin. The black and burgundy are both beautiful. Same size as the Foulonne crossbody. 

https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/long...5qkGOA-HU5UlkVlMve_FytEWGsJ3tyAhoCBvEQAvD_BwE


----------



## LVlover13

Ellapretty said:


> With my pink Le Pliage:


So pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Lovely bracelet!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## LVlover13

Loving this coin purse!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My favourite travel buddies.
~ Black LP expandable travel tote (packed for a 10 day trip) 
~ Le Foulonne luggage tag in Pilot Blue
~ Le Foulonne card holder in Red Lacquer
~ Black Le Foulonne passport holder
~ Black mini Cuir crossbody


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> My favourite travel buddies.
> ~ Black LP expandable travel tote (packed for a 10 day trip)
> ~ Le Foulonne luggage tag in Pilot Blue
> ~ Le Foulonne card holder in Red Lacquer
> ~ Black Le Foulonne passport holder
> ~ Black mini Cuir crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245235



Lovely! How can the travel tote be packed for 10 days - it's not even expanded  You are a very efficient packer 

My fave travel buddies would be Black 2605, 2.0 Black Toile Crossbody and Clay Quadri Coin Purse


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> How can the travel tote be packed for 10 days
> 
> My fave travel buddies would be Black 2605, 2.0 Black Toile Crossbody and Clay Quadri Coin Purse



[emoji813]️ Uniqlo heattech layers since they are so light and works so well. My down jacket is vacuumed pack thus saving me some space too. I try to travel as light as I can, thus the minimal packing... but this also meant less glamorous outfits in photos. [emoji28]

I love your travel picks. The Quadri coin purse is one of my favorite travel wallet too!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I couldn't resist last Friday night when Century 21 posted a bunch of new Longchamp bags, including this burgundy Heritage crossbody for only $229, which is nearly 60% off the regular $535 retail price! 





Here it is with my other two in black-white ombre croco and gray.


----------



## SWlife

Cosmopolitan said:


> I couldn't resist last Friday night when Century 21 posted a bunch of new Longchamp bags, including this burgundy Heritage crossbody for only $229, which is nearly 60% off the regular $535 retail price!
> 
> View attachment 4246741
> View attachment 4246742
> 
> 
> Here it is with my other two in black-white ombre croco and gray.
> View attachment 4246745



Excellent score! Congrats![emoji322]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> I couldn't resist last Friday night when Century 21 posted a bunch of new Longchamp bags, including this burgundy Heritage crossbody for only $229, which is nearly 60% off the regular $535 retail price!
> 
> View attachment 4246741
> View attachment 4246742
> 
> 
> Here it is with my other two in black-white ombre croco and gray.
> View attachment 4246745


Loveliest collection!


----------



## cjy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Loveliest collection!


Wow!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I couldn't resist last Friday night when Century 21 posted a bunch of new Longchamp bags, including this burgundy Heritage crossbody for only $229, which is nearly 60% off the regular $535 retail price!
> 
> View attachment 4246741
> View attachment 4246742
> 
> 
> Here it is with my other two in black-white ombre croco and gray.
> View attachment 4246745



Wonderful collection!!! They look so beautiful together  Congrats!!!

I have joined you and @frenziedhandbag in the Heritage XS club! I managed to snag one during the F and F sale in my country yesterday


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I couldn't resist



That is a wonderful price point! Congrats on such a great deal. This burgundy is such a beautiful addition to your collection. [emoji173]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

gacats said:


> Excellent score! Congrats![emoji322]





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Loveliest collection!





cjy said:


> Wow!!!!





SmokieDragon said:


> Wonderful collection!!! They look so beautiful together  Congrats!!!
> 
> I have joined you and @frenziedhandbag in the Heritage XS club! I managed to snag one during the F and F sale in my country yesterday





frenziedhandbag said:


> That is a wonderful price point! Congrats on such a great deal. This burgundy is such a beautiful addition to your collection. [emoji173]



Thanks all!  I think the price was mis-marked because Century 21 is usually selling this style for $350-400.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks all!  I think the price was mis-marked because Century 21 is usually selling this style for $350-400.


It was meant for you to get it. I went to take a look and it's no longer listed. Quite surprised to see this season's Foulonne "camera" bag listed at a great price too. This was an item I was keen in but have yet to see it in person (not arrived in my country yet). Holding back as I'm not sure how roomy it actually is.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Quite surprised to see this season's Foulonne "camera" bag listed at a great price too



Yes those Foulonne camera bags were added last Friday night as well. I regularly look online at secondary sellers like Century 21, NM Last Call, Saks Off 5th, Gilt, Rue La La, and for months they’ve had a lot of in-season fall 2018 Longchamp at a discount, including Amazones, Mademoiselles, Penelopes, Heritage, Foulonne etc. Seems like more than usual and sooner than usual.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I regularly look online at secondary sellers



That's a comprehensive list to look at. Thank you for sharing. [emoji4] I'll be sure to start trawling these sites too. Always good to have other options instead of waiting for end season sales. I realise that I'm either slow or away during sales season so I often miss out on the items I want. Thus, this year's approach is to acquire through the year instead which seems to work out better for me.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a comprehensive list to look at. Thank you for sharing.



There’s also The Real Real, Nordstrom Rack and Bluefly, but they tend to have quirkier offerings, older styles.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> There’s also The Real Real, Nordstrom Rack and Bluefly, but they tend to have quirkier offerings, older styles.


Ah Bluefly, that was where I got my first MSH in navy years ago. Haven't browsed the site since then. TRR too, I've seen how a lot of ladies had gotten items from there but I haven't shopped there before. Looks like it's time to start looking. Thank you! [emoji257]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> There’s also The Real Real, Nordstrom Rack and Bluefly, but they tend to have quirkier offerings, older styles.


Re: TRR. Just had a quick browse. Quirky indeed. There were LC styles I haven't even seen before. Interesting.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Re: TRR. Just had a quick browse. Quirky indeed. There were LC styles I haven't even seen before. Interesting.



Keep in mind that many bags on The Real Real are preowned older styles. There are occasionally some vintage gems. That’s where I found my Kate Moss x Longchamp shoulder bag from FW2010 in dark ruby goatskin. However sometimes they get new, current bags including some Mademoiselles and Amazones in the past year.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> sometimes they get new, current bags including some Mademoiselles and Amazones in the past year.



Yes, I recall your Kate Moss bags. Looks like it is a potential treasure trove in a way.  [emoji106]


----------



## SmokieDragon

I wasn’t sure what to expect when my SA asked me to drop by the boutique if I could some time today. As it turned out, a birthday gift was in store for me! Totally unexpected. Here’s my new stole! It’s so soft, lovely and warm  I think it’s 145 by 145 cm - not really sure cos it’s huge!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> As it turned out, a birthday gift was in store for me!



It's beautiful! What a wonderful surprise. Hope you have a great birthday!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> It's beautiful! What a wonderful surprise. Hope you have a great birthday!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## msd_bags

SmokieDragon said:


> I wasn’t sure what to expect when my SA asked me to drop by the boutique if I could some time today. As it turned out, a birthday gift was in store for me! Totally unexpected. Here’s my new stole! It’s so soft, lovely and warm  I think it’s 145 by 145 cm - not really sure cos it’s huge!


What a sweet gesture!!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SmokieDragon said:


> I wasn’t sure what to expect when my SA asked me to drop by the boutique if I could some time today. As it turned out, a birthday gift was in store for me! Totally unexpected. Here’s my new stole! It’s so soft, lovely and warm  I think it’s 145 by 145 cm - not really sure cos it’s huge!


So beautiful!! I love a 145 x 145 scarf, such a great and versatile size. Hope you have a lovely birthday


----------



## SmokieDragon

msd_bags said:


> What a sweet gesture!!  Happy Birthday!



Thanks so much!  I was so surprised! 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> So beautiful!! I love a 145 x 145 scarf, such a great and versatile size. Hope you have a lovely birthday



Thanks so much!  I don't have a scarf this size so this is really great


----------



## cjy

SmokieDragon said:


> I wasn’t sure what to expect when my SA asked me to drop by the boutique if I could some time today. As it turned out, a birthday gift was in store for me! Totally unexpected. Here’s my new stole! It’s so soft, lovely and warm  I think it’s 145 by 145 cm - not really sure cos it’s huge![/QUOTE
> 
> How lovely!!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Switched out the LV for an old reliable friend...  This was my first big bag purchase a few years ago!








Festive ring and necklace! 
(Actually difficult to find Thanksgiving stuff in stores. It's all Christmas!)


----------



## beeb

Hi! I'm a long-time tPF'er and a first time Longchamp owner! Here is my beautiful new Dahlia  large. (Sorry for the slapdash pic, I'm at work and she just arrived!) What a dangerous new love! I have my eye on several more already. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

beeb said:


> Hi! I'm a long-time tPF'er and a first time Longchamp owner! Here is my beautiful new Dahlia  large. (Sorry for the slapdash pic, I'm at work and she just arrived!) What a dangerous new love! I have my eye on several more already. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!



Happy Thanksgiving to you too and congrats on your first Longchamp!


----------



## SmokieDragon

beeb said:


> Hi! I'm a long-time tPF'er and a first time Longchamp owner! Here is my beautiful new Dahlia  large. (Sorry for the slapdash pic, I'm at work and she just arrived!) What a dangerous new love! I have my eye on several more already. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!



Congrats on your first LC!


----------



## beeb

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on your first LC!


Thank you! I have another I scored on poshmark for $10, it was in need of some serious lovin' lol 

I cleaned it up (Dawn to the rescue) and had the corners repaired at my local dry cleaner and now for $15 I have a sweet new Le Pliage!


----------



## SmokieDragon

beeb said:


> Thank you! I have another I scored on poshmark for $10, it was in need of some serious lovin' lol
> 
> I cleaned it up (Dawn to the rescue) and had the corners repaired at my local dry cleaner and now for $15 I have a sweet new Le Pliage!



If you live near a boutique, you can take it back there for free corner repairs once - for your future LPs


----------



## beeb

SmokieDragon said:


> If you live near a boutique, you can take it back there for free corner repairs once - for your future LPs


Thanks! I had actually learned that from this forum but as the tag inside was a bit damaged and you could tell it had been through the wash it wasn't worth the trek into the city to me in case they turned me down. If my brand new one ever needs it I will definitely do that, though!


----------



## Lizzys

Cosmopolitan said:


> I couldn't resist last Friday night when Century 21 posted a bunch of new Longchamp bags, including this burgundy Heritage crossbody for only $229, which is nearly 60% off the regular $535 retail price!
> 
> View attachment 4246741
> View attachment 4246742
> 
> 
> Here it is with my other two in black-white ombre croco and gray.
> View attachment 4246745


What an amazing deal on such a beautiful bag!  Love your Heritage crossbody family.


----------



## SWlife

Lizzys said:


> What an amazing deal on such a beautiful bag!  Love your Heritage crossbody family.



Love your family!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lizzys said:


> What an amazing deal on such a beautiful bag!  Love your Heritage crossbody family.





gacats said:


> Love your family!



Thank you both!  I’m very happy with my little burgundy bargain!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My LCs since the start of the week


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My LCs since the start of the week]



You have a beautiful collection of bags. [emoji106]


----------



## SWlife

SmokieDragon said:


> My LCs since the start of the week
> 
> View attachment 4265287
> View attachment 4265288
> View attachment 4265289
> View attachment 4265290



What beautiful bags I’m seeing here!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> You have a beautiful collection of bags. [emoji106]





gacats said:


> What beautiful bags I’m seeing here!



Thanks so much!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My LCs since the start of the week
> 
> View attachment 4265287
> View attachment 4265288
> View attachment 4265289
> View attachment 4265290



Your collection is looking spectacular.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Your collection is looking spectacular.



Thanks so much!


----------



## cjy

SmokieDragon said:


> My LCs since the start of the week
> 
> View attachment 4265287
> View attachment 4265288
> View attachment 4265289
> View attachment 4265290


Gorgeous bags!! I love them!


----------



## beeb

I....need to stop.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beeb said:


> I....need to stop.


The slippery slope is real but at least these are versatile staples. Totally warrants more than three.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

frenziedhandbag said:


> The slippery slope is real but at least these are versatile staples. Totally warrants more than three.





beeb said:


> I....need to stop.


Agreed! I only have one but it's such a great go-to bag. Love your raspberry colored one. It was gross out the other day and I had to run a small errand.. I quickly switched out my LV for this one


----------



## shoes+handbags

I originally bought this bag to take to my son’s soccer games. I decided it would make a great work tote, especially in the snowy winter months. I had no idea I’d love it so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My work bags so far this week - Pilot Blue Roseau Croco which I scored during the sale and my Black Mademoiselle


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My work bags so far this week - Pilot Blue Roseau Croco which I scored during the sale and my Black Mademoiselle


Picture perfect for your new Roseau Croco. It looks like an advertisement pic. [emoji106] So nice to see Mlle again.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Pilot Blue Roseau Croco which I scored during the sale and my Black Mademoiselle



Both are beautiful! Hope you are loving your new Roseau. Congrats again.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Picture perfect for your new Roseau Croco. It looks like an advertisement pic. [emoji106]



Thanks so much!  Oh wow! This is a beautiful picture which I didn't notice when I looked at it on my phone! On my desktop, it looks amazing!



Cosmopolitan said:


> Both are beautiful! Hope you are loving your new Roseau. Congrats again.



Thanks so much!  My new Roseau is perfect for lugging along to meetings and the colour is amazing but if there is one thing I wished were different, it would be the metallic silver lining. I think the butt of my pen (opposite end from the nib) rubbed against it cos I have the pen partially sticking out of my 3-zip pouch for easy retrieval. So the marks are obvious even after putting LC leather conditioner and buffing. I will try to take care of the inside better


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My work bags so far this week - Pilot Blue Roseau Croco which I scored during the sale and my Black Mademoiselle



This is a great week already! The background you picked for the Roseau is so artistic. Very nice.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My haul from the sale. 30% + additional 10% for department store members. Please excuse the wrinkles on both silk scarves. Both were last pieces and I haven't gotten down to cleaning them yet. My sweet SA also got me a handcream for Christmas.

I actually saw the Tattoo scarf in Dahlia online but it was not available. I noticed it had also been removed from all websites. Chose this dusty turquoise shade instead. 

The Amazone in Sand appealed to me when it first arrived in my country. I took the whole season to deliberate on this bag as I am usually apprehensive of lighter colored bags and sizewise, I was trying to decide between small or medium. I felt the medium looks more femine worn on the shoulder (double chains) whereas the small looks more casual and playful. @SmokieDragon shared that there are two hoops in the medium which allows an alternative strap to be used. I tried on the Etoiles strap with it and my SA commented that it looked sporty. This was the deciding factor for me as my style does lean towards athleisure more. 

The wierd thing was that only the medium is on sale and not for the other sizes for Sand and Powder. Pilot Blue was also not ordered for my country. I will still like to get a small in Pilot Blue though.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> My haul from the sale.



What a great haul and your sand Amazone is so pretty! Living in a tropical country you need some light colored bags in your wardrobe I’m sure. You made a wise choice, as I don’t see the sand color or the Amazone leather being all that susceptible to stains. Congrats on it all and enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on it all and enjoy!:



Thank you for sharing my joy. [emoji1] You are so right, I had been wanting a light colored bag for a long time as I do feel a black bag looks too stark with a light colored outfit. I think Sand is about as light as I can go. I do like how neutral it is. It seems to go with everything!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I do like how neutral it is. It seems to go with everything!



I saw the sand color last spring shortly before the May 22 launch of the Amazone line. To me it was really a chameleon, sometimes looking like a cool nude/light taupe color and sometimes veering toward a warmer beige/light camel. A very versatile neutral!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> To me it was really a chameleon



You described it so well. It is indeed a chameleon, looking different every time I look at it. I'm glad you saw it irl. I find it peculiar that it is not available for order on the US website. Only saw it randomly on various sites like Rue La La, Century 21 and in limited sizes.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Thank You for helping me find one of my Christmas gifts.  The tattoo scarf looks amazing.  I am getting a few.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I find it peculiar that it is not available for order on the US website. Only saw it randomly on various sites like Rue La La, Century 21 and in limited sizes.



From what I recall the sand version was never actually available for purchase on US Longchamp.com, even though they showed it during PFW and on the press tour. (Yet my boutique had one in April-May.) And yes it was available from those secondary sellers.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> sand was never actually available for purchase, even though they showed it during PFW and on the press tour.



I see. That explains why I never got an explanation why it was not available for purchase from CS, merely asked to refer to available colors on the website. I recall I was drawn to this color when you first shared various pictures of it so I have you to thank as well! [emoji253] [emoji171]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lovieluvslux said:


> Thank You for helping me find one of my Christmas gifts.  The tattoo scarf looks amazing.  I am getting a few.


I'm elated to hear that. Thank you for your kind words. It's a very happy scarf and very appropriate for Christmas. I saw the Dahlia version of it on my SA. It was very vibrant irl and brightened her complexion. I love it but was told it is part of her uniform and not available for sale.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> My haul from the sale. 30% + additional 10% for department store members. Please excuse the wrinkles on both silk scarves. Both were last pieces and I haven't gotten down to cleaning them yet. My sweet SA also got me a handcream for Christmas.
> 
> I actually saw the Tattoo scarf in Dahlia online but it was not available. I noticed it had also been removed from all websites. Chose this dusty turquoise shade instead.
> 
> The Amazone in Sand appealed to me when it first arrived in my country. I took the whole season to deliberate on this bag as I am usually apprehensive of lighter colored bags and sizewise, I was trying to decide between small or medium. I felt the medium looks more femine worn on the shoulder (double chains) whereas the small looks more casual and playful. @SmokieDragon shared that there are two hoops in the medium which allows an alternative strap to be used. I tried on the Etoiles strap with it and my SA commented that it looked sporty. This was the deciding factor for me as my style does lean towards athleisure more.
> 
> The wierd thing was that only the medium is on sale and not for the other sizes for Sand and Powder. Pilot Blue was also not ordered for my country. I will still like to get a small in Pilot Blue though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4272428
> View attachment 4272429
> View attachment 4272431


So gorgeous!!!! Thanks for sharing your haul. The Amazone is especially beautiful!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So gorgeous!!!! Thanks for sharing your haul. The Amazone is especially beautiful!!!


Thank you. [emoji2] I will be bringing it out to a movie date with kiddo this wkn. Will update how it works.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> This is a great week already! The background you picked for the Roseau is so artistic. Very nice.



Thanks so much!  The background is a room in a Chinese restaurant here. I didn't pick the venue - I was waiting for my colleagues to show up for a lunch and I thought oh, I want to take a picture of my bag now on this empty couch  A coincidence that the background is artistic haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> From what I recall the sand version was never actually available for purchase on US Longchamp.com, even though they showed it during PFW and on the press tour. (Yet my boutique had one in April-May.) And yes it was available from those secondary sellers.





frenziedhandbag said:


> I see. That explains why I never got an explanation why it was not available for purchase from CS, merely asked to refer to available colors on the website.



Wow!! When I didn't see it on the website a few days ago (I always like to have print screens from of my bags from the LC website), I thought how strange, where did it go? Didn't realise it was never actually put there


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> My haul from the sale. 30% + additional 10% for department store members.
> 
> @SmokieDragon shared that there are two hoops in the medium which allows an alternative strap to be used.



Congrats and happy to be identical twins with you on the Amazone and Floirat scarf!!  BTW, the Small also has those hoops but lacks that gap at the flap for an alternative strap


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow!! When I didn't see it on the website a few days ago (I always like to have print screens from of my bags from the LC website), I thought how strange, where did it go? Didn't realise it was never actually put there



I have a pretty vivid memory of the sand Amazone because I seriously considered it for myself for quite a while before ultimately deciding the color wasn't exactly what I wanted. The first time we ever saw the Amazone bags (then called Sur Seine) was here in October 2017, when the sand was shown during Paris Fashion Week for Spring 2018, and then it appeared on the subsequent press tour. A few Amazones, including the sand, briefly showed up on Longchamp.com in February 2018. But then Longchamp decided to take them down and stash away the bags already in boutiques until a formal Amazone launch on May 22. (Of course by May 22, the Spring 2018 season was nearly over and it was almost time for the sale and for Fall 2018 to begin!) Anyway, when May 22 came around, the sand for whatever reason was not included in the Amazones available for purchase on Longchamp.com, and that color soon became widely available on secondary sellers like The Real Real, Gilt, Rue La La, etc.

And congrats on your sand Amazone too @SmokieDragon 

Edited to add: You can grab my print screen pic by clicking on the February 2018 link above


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> BTW, the Small also has those hoops but lacks that gap at the flap for an alternative strap



I'm happy to be twins as well! Perhaps aesthetically, the gaps look too obvious on the smaller size, which might not look as appealing. Also, even when the small is full, it still feels very light on the shoulder.  Maybe LC thus concluded no need to wear it with alternative straps.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I have a pretty vivid memory of the sand Amazone because I seriously considered it for myself for quite a while.



You are impressive, Cosmo. It felt like I was travelling through memory lane cos that was exactly how I came to know about this color (with your sharing of pics). After asking the US CS about it and stalking various websites, I finally got to see it in person in my country but back then, only the small arrived and I just wasn't sure of the light color, though I was convinced that it being a cooler tone, works better for me than warm tones. The scarcity of it makes me feel lucky to still be able to get it on sale end season.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> IAnd congrats on your sand Amazone too @SmokieDragon



Thanks so much!  I'll be waiting for Christmas to use her


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> My work bags so far this week - Pilot Blue Roseau Croco which I scored during the sale and my Black Mademoiselle



I loved this Roseau the moment I saw it. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! [emoji3] I'll be waiting for Christmas to use her


Christmas? That's too far away. Why not tmr?


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> I loved this Roseau the moment I saw it. Congrats!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Christmas? That's too far away. Why not tmr?



Hubby will notice another new bag so soon if I do that! Must space them out  It does feel like the longest countdown to Christmas though haha!


----------



## cjy

SmokieDragon said:


> Hubby will notice another new bag so soon if I do that! Must space them out  It does feel like the longest countdown to Christmas though haha!


All married women should understand that!!


----------



## cjy

SmokieDragon said:


> Hubby will notice another new bag so soon if I do that! Must space them out  It does feel like the longest countdown to Christmas though haha!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Hubby will notice another new bag so soon if I do that! Must space them out.



Oh yes, you are right. Sigh... I really will love for you to enjoy your new Amazone though. I think you will love it as much as I do. But yes, the wait is necessary.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My scarf yesterday


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My scarf yesterday]



Amazing colorway. I love how vibrant it is. Which season is it from?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Amazing colorway. I love how vibrant it is. Which season is it from?



It’s from SS17. Here’s the picture fr the website


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It’s from SS17. Here’s the picture fr the website



What a gorgeous print! Instantly transported to a summer holiday.


----------



## pbnjam

I haven’t posted what I got from Longchamp so I’m sharing pics now.
From the Longchamp x Clo’e Floirat collex:




From Longchamp sale:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pbnjam said:


> I haven’t posted what I got from Longchamp so I’m sharing pics now.



Love your suede Paris Rocks bag! So chic. Congrats on all your goodies.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a gorgeous print! Instantly transported to a summer holiday.



Thanks so much!


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love your suede Paris Rocks bag! So chic. Congrats on all your goodies.



Thank you! I’m trying out more shoulder bags with flat straps. Glad I can get it in this orangey red color.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> I’m trying out more shoulder bags with flat straps.



You can try using your Cuir with one of the short LC straps too  Super comfortable and feels great to use the Cuir as a shoulder bag


----------



## cjy

SmokieDragon said:


> My scarf yesterday
> 
> Love the colors!!!


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Finally changing into my Dahlia “Paris” Le Pliage LH.


----------



## remainsilly

Mulberry alice zipped tote with lc dog key charm (Clo'e Floirat collab.)


----------



## ADreamDeferred

8ubble6umpink said:


> Finally changing into my Dahlia “Paris” Le Pliage LH.


Lovely bag! Love the bow and SLGs. Will have to do a bow next time I wear my Pliage.
(tPF has me like, I need to dress all my bags now! )


----------



## Iamminda

Finally got myself a Le Pliage (Neo from Bloomie’s).  Not sure if I will use it as a regular purse or for travel but am excited to have it regardless.  Thank you seton for your help.


----------



## Lizzys

Iamminda said:


> Finally got myself a Le Pliage (Neo from Bloomie’s).  Not sure if I will use it as a regular purse or for travel but am excited to have it regardless.  Thank you seton for your help.


So pretty in this color.  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Not sure if I will use it as a regular purse or for travel



Congrats! I think you will use it ALL the time. It is such a fuss free all weather bag. Plus you picked a versatile color that will go with everything. [emoji106]


----------



## Iamminda

Lizzys said:


> So pretty in this color.  Enjoy it!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! I think you will use it ALL the time. It is such a fuss free all weather bag. Plus you picked a versatile color that will go with everything. [emoji106]



Thanks so much .  Lol, I was beginning to think I was the only TPFer without a Le Pliage.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> I was beginning to think I was the only TPFer without a Le Pliage.



I took a long time to get myself a LP too. Finally understood how useful it was and then fell into the rabbit hole.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Heritage Crossbody XS side by side with LP Heritage Neon


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Finally got myself a Le Pliage (Neo from Bloomie’s).  Not sure if I will use it as a regular purse or for travel but am excited to have it regardless.  Thank you seton for your help.


Oh lovely!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Oh lovely!!!! Enjoy!



Thanks so much .  Also thanks for your congrats on my other newbie .  Happy Holidays.


----------



## beige1

December 2018 this was called new khaki in Paris


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Crossbody XS side by side with LP Heritage Neon





Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much .  Also thanks for your congrats on my other newbie .  Happy Holidays.





beige1 said:


> December 2018 this was called new khaki in Paris


Very pretty!!!! Twinsies!!!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much .  Also thanks for your congrats on my other newbie .  Happy Holidays.


Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My LCs this week - Medium Sand Amazone, Terra LP Document Holder, L’Envol scarf and Small Mahogany Cody Cuir with Charm and Snowflake Strap


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> My LCs this week



Congrats on your Amazone SD! I love a nice neutral bag. Hope that the wait for Santa wasn't too excruciating and that you're enjoying your latest purchase.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My LCs this week



Yay! Amazone is out to play! I'm enjoying your neutral shades. Please do continue to share your scarf mod shots. I love seeing your collection of scarves. Mahogany cuir and snowflake strap looks so festive together!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Amazone SD! I love a nice neutral bag. Hope that the wait for Santa wasn't too excruciating and that you're enjoying your latest purchase.



Thanks so much! It felt like a long wait and I started using it on Christmas Eve but to my dismay, I noticed some spots on the flap near the edge which I thought were peeling leather! So I put the bag away immediately and took it to the boutique on Wednesday. I found out later that day that it was just glue spots which came off easily and my bag is perfect after all  Think I'm not used to buying bags of this colour. Hope to start using her again tomorrow


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! Amazone is out to play! I'm enjoying your neutral shades. Please do continue to share your scarf mod shots. I love seeing your collection of scarves. Mahogany cuir and snowflake strap looks so festive together!



Thanks so much! Amazone should be coming out to play again tomorrow after the scare on Christmas Eve


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> I found out later that day that it was just glue spots which came off easily and my bag is perfect after all



Yay, I'm glad there wasn't a problem. I've seen a little extra glue here and there and usually it rolls right off if you rub it carefully with your finger.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> usually it rolls right off if you rub it carefully with your finger.



Yes, that's apparently what they did after I'd left  It's just that I've been scarred before where something looked like nothing and when I peeled it, it came off. Sometimes we can't shake off the old waking nightmares so this is definitely a positive outcome which I would never have anticipated


----------



## Tatti_

View attachment 4291285

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Uhhh... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 4291285


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> My LCs this week - Medium Sand Amazone, Terra LP Document Holder, L’Envol scarf and Small Mahogany Cody Cuir with Charm and Snowflake Strap


Beautiful bag!  Love how that red pops on the black!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag!  Love how that red pops on the black!!!



Thanks so much and Happy New Year!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much and Happy New Year!


Happy New Year to you too!  May all your Longchamp wishes come true in 2019!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> May all your Longchamp wishes come true in 2019!!!



I wish the same for you too!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I took advantage of Sands Point Shop coupon codes and Gilt/Rue La La deals to make these three purchases over the holidays: black Madeleine crossbody, black Amazone small hobo and ivory Roseau Croco small tote. Going to do an update in the collection thread.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> I took advantage of Sands Point Shop coupon codes and Gilt/Rue La La deals to make these three purchases over the holidays: black Madeleine crossbody, black Amazone small hobo and ivory Roseau Croco small tote. Going to do an update in the collection thread.
> 
> View attachment 4295167


Nice picks and smart shopping, Cosmo!! They're all so pretty


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Nice picks and smart shopping, Cosmo!! They're all so pretty



Thanks dear! Lots of ways to get Longchamp at a discount these days, even current-season bags. Of my current 22 bags I think I only paid full price for seven of them.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> three purchases



What a haul! I'm loving each and everyone of them! These are all great picks that will stand the test of time. Thank you for sharing, it is 7.32am here in Singapore and you made me smile with these wonderful LC pieces. Perfect way to start the day for me. [emoji106]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a haul! I'm loving each and everyone of them! These are all great picks that will stand the test of time. Thank you for sharing, it is 7.32am here in Singapore and you made me smile with these wonderful LC pieces. Perfect way to start the day for me. [emoji106]



Thank you for sharing my excitement! If I made your morning then you made my night here on the U.S. east coast.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> If I made your morning then you made my night here on the U.S. east coast.



Aww... glad I made your night. [emoji8]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bringing [emoji190] (Clo'e Floirat scarf) to go check out [emoji201] (Mr Bags: Year of the Dog bag)


----------



## CrazyLV

I’m surprise that i saw this limited edition that i missed out and pop again at reputable big department store!

I bought a separate strap in 2017 to matching its bag during xmas sale 2018.

Just wondering how did it pop up at Dept store in Australia?!?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I took advantage of Sands Point Shop coupon codes and Gilt/Rue La La deals to make these three purchases over the holidays: black Madeleine crossbody, black Amazone small hobo and ivory Roseau Croco small tote. Going to do an update in the collection thread.
> 
> View attachment 4295167



Congrats and they are a lovely trio!  Glad to be identical twins with you on the Amazone


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bringing [emoji190] (Clo'e Floirat scarf) to go check out [emoji201] (Mr Bags: Year of the Dog bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295773



Your T-shirt looks great with Floirat  I love this more easy-going way of tying the scarf too


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and they are a lovely trio!  Glad to be identical twins with you on the Amazone



Thanks SD!  Gilt was selling those Amazones for only $469 over the holidays and I figured WTH. I really like it, more than I expected, very comfy with the chains doubled as a shoulder bag and quite roomy too; would get it in another color at some point...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Your T-shirt looks great with Floirat  I love this more easy-going way of tying the scarf too


Thank you! I tried the basic fold too but that felt inappropriate with this neckline. [emoji848] Maybe I didn't do it right.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I really like it.



So glad it meets your expectations. I must say this bag really surprised me. I didn't think that I will like it as much as I actually do.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks SD!  Gilt was selling those Amazones for only $469 over the holidays and I figured WTH. I really like it, more than I expected, very comfy with the chains doubled as a shoulder bag and quite roomy too; would get it in another color at some point...



Glad that you're loving it!  Feel the same about mine too that I also got the Sand Medium


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> I took advantage of Sands Point Shop coupon codes and Gilt/Rue La La deals to make these three purchases over the holidays: black Madeleine crossbody, black Amazone small hobo and ivory Roseau Croco small tote. Going to do an update in the collection thread.
> 
> View attachment 4295167


All are gorgeous! Love the Madeleine Crossbody!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> All are gorgeous! Love the Madeleine Crossbody!!!



Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bringing [emoji190] (Clo'e Floirat scarf) to go check out [emoji201] (Mr Bags: Year of the Dog bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295773


Looks lovely!!! Love that pop of red bag!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Looks lovely!!! Love that pop of red bag!!!


Thank you! It is my one and only red bag.


----------



## flowerrr

Picked up this one yesterday le pilage club collection backpack. It's so tiny and cute ♥️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

flowerrr said:


> Picked up this one yesterday le pilage club collection backpack. It's so tiny and cute [emoji813]️


Such a sweet color!


----------



## Lipbutter

ballet_russe said:


> Hello!  It seems to me that here Longchamp has a lot of fans (and non-lovers...), therefore I started a thread for sharing photos of Longchamp.  Show us your bags!
> 
> Here are my leather beauties. My big collection of Les Pliages will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the small Legende in black leather and the LM tote and coin purse of patent.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bringing [emoji190] (Clo'e Floirat scarf) to go check out [emoji201] (Mr Bags: Year of the Dog bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295773



Love all the colors and how your outfit ties together with your scarf.


----------



## pbnjam

flowerrr said:


> Picked up this one yesterday le pilage club collection backpack. It's so tiny and cute [emoji813]️



This color is so pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Love all the colors and how your outfit ties together with your scarf.


Thank you dear!


----------



## Stansy

I like the combo of dark blue and sage green


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> I like the combo of dark blue and sage green



I love how saturated this blue is. Beautiful and lovely bag charm as well. [emoji170]


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how saturated this blue is. Beautiful and lovely bag charm as well. [emoji170]


Thank you very much
The leather is soft as silk!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Thank you very much
> The leather is soft as silk!


It looks so luxurious in your pic. It is not navy right? Looks to be a more vibrant blue.


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks so luxurious in your pic. It is not navy right? Looks to be a more vibrant blue.


Correct, it is a bit lighter than navy. Cannot tell the exact season though...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Correct, it is a bit lighter than navy. Cannot tell the exact season though...


It's okay. I'll remember it as that vibrant gorgeous blue that Stansy owns.


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's okay. I'll remember it as that vibrant gorgeous blue that Stansy owns.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> Correct, it is a bit lighter than navy. Cannot tell the exact season though...





frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks so luxurious in your pic. It is not navy right? Looks to be a more vibrant blue.



This looks like my Blue from SS15 which was around for a few seasons before its discontinuation


----------



## Obsessed68

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4302420
> 
> 
> I like the combo of dark blue and sage green



Wow @Stansy!! I'm obsessed with this bag and more so in that shade of blue !!!! Wish longchamp still made it! When did you buy it?


----------



## Stansy

Obsessed68 said:


> Wow @Stansy!! I'm obsessed with this bag and more so in that shade of blue !!!! Wish longchamp still made it! When did you buy it?


Thank you! The color has been discontinued for a while, but you might get lucky on the usual resellers‘ sites.


----------



## Obsessed68

Stansy said:


> Thank you! The color has been discontinued for a while, but you might get lucky on the usual resellers‘ sites.



They are currently selling the blues named "mist", "pilot" and "navy", nothing comparable to yours sadly !


----------



## clydekiwi

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4302420
> 
> 
> I like the combo of dark blue and sage green



What size is this bag


----------



## Stansy

clydekiwi said:


> What size is this bag


The bag is size medium.


----------



## Jazz-B

I‘m with my Le Pliage in Black! 
I really forgot how much I love the „normal“ Le Pliage!! They are practical, easy to Carry, lightweight, and sooooooo adoreable!! [emoji7]


----------



## Obsessed68

Jazz-B said:


> I‘m with my Le Pliage in Black!
> I really forgot how much I love the „normal“ Le Pliage!! They are practical, easy to Carry, lightweight, and sooooooo adoreable!! [emoji7]


I really like your bag charm ! So cute and goes great with your Pliage


----------



## bugn

Jazz-B said:


> I‘m with my Le Pliage in Black!
> I really forgot how much I love the „normal“ Le Pliage!! They are practical, easy to Carry, lightweight, and sooooooo adoreable!! [emoji7]



Deets on the stars please!!!! Super cute charms! ~ XOXO


----------



## Stansy

I finally found the perfect bag for my Liberty sticker


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Jazz-B said:


> I‘m with my Le Pliage in Black!
> I really forgot how much I love the „normal“ Le Pliage!! They are practical, easy to Carry, lightweight, and sooooooo adoreable!! [emoji7]


Love it and the stars! I love stars! [emoji92][emoji7]


----------



## Obsessed68

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4315967
> 
> 
> I finally found the perfect bag for my Liberty sticker



Once again gorgeous bag @Stansy  I'm not bold enough to buy and wear a yellow bag but yours is a beauty. I need to see your whole Longchamp collection if you have more of them


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> I finally found the perfect bag for my Liberty sticker



Love the color contrast. So fun!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4315967
> 
> 
> I finally found the perfect bag for my Liberty sticker



Looking great!


----------



## OperaCake

Hi guys, I'm pretty new to Longchamp. Just bought this yesterday.


----------



## Jazz-B

Today a pucture of all my Le Pliage [emoji7] I adore them! So practical and versatile! 
There‘s a Neo Medium with the red pattern. Le Pliage cuir personalized small size. And Le Pliage S with Short handles in Black! 
The „normal“ Le Pliage L in grey, S with Long handles in red and yellow and with a beautiful red pattern with Black handles [emoji173]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jazz-B said:


> all my Le



Beautiful collection. The prints are gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jazz-B said:


> Today a pucture of all my Le Pliage [emoji7] I adore them! So practical and versatile!
> There‘s a Neo Medium with the red pattern. Le Pliage cuir personalized small size. And Le Pliage S with Short handles in Black!
> The „normal“ Le Pliage L in grey, S with Long handles in red and yellow and with a beautiful red pattern with Black handles [emoji173]️



Lovely LPs!


----------



## Obsessed68

Jazz-B said:


> Today a pucture of all my Le Pliage [emoji7] I adore them! So practical and versatile!
> There‘s a Neo Medium with the red pattern. Le Pliage cuir personalized small size. And Le Pliage S with Short handles in Black!
> The „normal“ Le Pliage L in grey, S with Long handles in red and yellow and with a beautiful red pattern with Black handles [emoji173]️



That's a nice Longchamp family you have here  hope you are enjoying each of them !


----------



## SmokieDragon

My lunchtime staple - Black Heritage Crossbody


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My lunchtime staple - Black Heritage Crossbody]



It looks as good as new! [emoji106]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks as good as new! [emoji106]



Thanks so much! It ages well


----------



## Highestcloud

Joining the club with my first Lc bags ☺️


----------



## SWlife

Highestcloud said:


> Joining the club with my first Lc bags [emoji5]



Congrats!


----------



## Highestcloud

gacats said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Highestcloud said:


> Joining the club with my first Lc bags ☺️


Nice colors! Welcome to the club


----------



## SmokieDragon

I thought it was going to rain so brought my clutch instead to lunch today


----------



## cheidel

Jazz-B said:


> Today a pucture of all my Le Pliage [emoji7] I adore them! So practical and versatile!
> There‘s a Neo Medium with the red pattern. Le Pliage cuir personalized small size. And Le Pliage S with Short handles in Black!
> The „normal“ Le Pliage L in grey, S with Long handles in red and yellow and with a beautiful red pattern with Black handles [emoji173]️


Very nice collection!!!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> I thought it was going to rain so brought my clutch instead to lunch today
> 
> View attachment 4320849


Wow, I love it, and the color combo is gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

Highestcloud said:


> Joining the club with my first Lc bags ☺️


Welcome!!! Both are pretty and great neutral colors!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Wow, I love it, and the color combo is gorgeous!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## rachelkitty

My trusted gunmetal LP today[emoji180]


----------



## Highestcloud

Thank you ☺️ I’m already looking at another Lc item. Any must have’s I should know about?


----------



## TNgypsy

My new nylon Le Pliage Neo crossbody (mini cuir style). 
I found this perusing Nordstrom online. This is black but it also comes in navy. I’d love to see it available in red. I’m really happy with it. It’s my rainy day bag when I only need a small bag. It has a little bit more of a structured feel than the mini cuir crossbody bags with the nylon not being as soft and smushy as the cuir leather. Awesome little bag.


----------



## TNgypsy




----------



## MahoganyQT

Just got this in the mail. Thanks for the Century21 info @Cosmopolitan.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got this in the mail. Thanks for the Century21 info @Cosmopolitan.



Congrats, happy to help!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got this in the mail. Thanks for the Century21 info @Cosmopolitan.


Congrats, and a gorgeous color!!! Perfect for spring and summer!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My LCs this week - my Black Foulonne Tote and Black LP Heritage Crossbody XS


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My LCs this week - my Black Foulonne Tote and Black LP Heritage Crossbody XS]



I love how you dressed up Fou tote with a charm. [emoji7] Lovely bags as always!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how you dressed up Fou tote with a charm. [emoji7] Lovely bags as always!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Dacecat

Hi! I’m new here. I like bringing this heritage most days. It holds a lot despite being small. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Although it has a white base, it’s relatively easy to clean. The leather is also low maintenance.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Dacecat said:


> Hi! I’m new here. I like bringing this heritage most days.



Great bag, thanks for posting!  I love the Heritage line too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dacecat said:


> Hi! I’m new here. I like bringing this heritage most days.



Welcome! Beautiful Heritage bag. Glad to hear it is relatively easy to clean despite the body of the bag being white. Do post more often, we are a friendly community here. [emoji253]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Dacecat said:


> Hi! I’m new here. I like bringing this heritage most days. It holds a lot despite being small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it has a white base, it’s relatively easy to clean. The leather is also low maintenance.



Wow!! This is gorgeous! I wonder if this is the same size as mine which is Black


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I wonder if this is the same size as mine which is Black



I think so.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think so.



Yes, the proportions look the same


----------



## cheidel

Dacecat said:


> Hi! I’m new here. I like bringing this heritage most days. It holds a lot despite being small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it has a white base, it’s relatively easy to clean. The leather is also low maintenance.


Beautiful bag!!!!


----------



## Stansy

Waiting for my train...


----------



## Woodsend

Dacecat said:


> Hi! I’m new here. I like bringing this heritage most days. It holds a lot despite being small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it has a white base, it’s relatively easy to clean. The leather is also low maintenance.


Really nice!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Waiting for my train...



Safe travels!


----------



## elinda

Two gifts that my husband brought me today
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 from Paris!


----------



## AuntBee72

They are gorgeous!!! Congrats!     I love, love the one on the right.


----------



## SmokieDragon

elinda said:


> Two gifts that my husband brought me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Paris!



Love the one on the right!


----------



## bugn

SmokieDragon said:


> Love the one on the right!


 me toooooo I had never seen that design before ~ xoxo


----------



## elinda

bugn said:


> me toooooo I had never seen that design before ~ xoxo


I haven’t seen it before either, must be very new!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

elinda said:


> I haven’t seen it before either, must be very new!



I'm curious, where in Paris did your husband buy the one on the right?


----------



## elinda

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm curious, where in Paris did your husband buy the one on the right?


He bought them both at the Longchamp store at the airport (CDG Paris)


----------



## JetGirl216

Le Pliage Club Tote in Red [emoji91]


----------



## Stansy

Thank you! Again waiting... on the right you can see DD‘s SSH.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Safe travels!


----------



## Bmore chic

Cosmopolitan said:


> I couldn't resist last Friday night when Century 21 posted a bunch of new Longchamp bags, including this burgundy Heritage crossbody for only $229, which is nearly 60% off the regular $535 retail price!
> 
> View attachment 4246741
> View attachment 4246742
> 
> 
> Here it is with my other two in black-white ombre croco and gray.
> View attachment 4246745


I know this is an old post but how was ordering from century 21?  Did your items arrive in dust bags?


----------



## Stansy

On my way to grab my sunday coffee w/ sunshine LPC


----------



## Stansy

elinda said:


> Two gifts that my husband brought me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Paris!


The blue LSH is terrific - DH will be in Paris next week and I asked him to get one for me


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bmore chic said:


> I know this is an old post but how was ordering from century 21?  Did your items arrive in dust bags?



I think I’ve ordered three Longchamp bags from Century 21 and they arrived in good shape (no scratches etc). The packaging was so-so (not much tissue paper or air bags in the box to prevent jostling). I did receive dustbags, although as I recall one dustbag had a pen mark and another was way too big for the bag it came with. This wasn’t a big deal for me because I have a few extra LC dustbags around. I’d order from Century 21 again, but I have to mention that I’ve had even better experiences with Gilt. Bags have arrived from Gilt in their original Longchamp brown factory boxes and with all the original stuffing and protective plastic covering the straps and hardware; totally pristine and never handled or on display anywhere.


----------



## Bmore chic

Cosmopolitan said:


> I think I’ve ordered three Longchamp bags from Century 21 and they arrived in good shape (no scratches etc). The packaging was so-so (not much tissue paper or air bags in the box to prevent jostling). I did receive dustbags, although as I recall one dustbag had a pen mark and another was way too big for the bag it came with. This wasn’t a big deal for me because I have a few extra LC dustbags around. I’d order from Century 21 again, but I have to mention that I’ve had even better experiences with Gilt. Bags have arrived from Gilt in their original Longchamp brown factory boxes and with all the original stuffing and protective plastic covering the straps and hardware; totally pristine and never handled or on display anywhere.


Thank you for the input!


----------



## ikeaboard

Hello there! i'm starting to be a LC collector - here they mixed with my other bags.  i was doing a wardrobe shuffle today and I am thinking i've got a gap in my bag collection, somewhere around the $700 mark and sm art but still casual as i live in jeans and do a lot of walking/public transport.  Im thinking a medium cuir le pliage in tan or a deeper blue but can't find one!!  i've promised mr ikea that will be the last bag i need.


----------



## ZaiGk

Hello ladies,
Here’s a pic of my ‘dressed up’ 3D.
I was wondering if anyone knows which exact leather is used on 3D bags? It’s smooth no blunt, but it’s at the same time a lil hard. I know it’s calf leather (?) but I couldn’t gather any info on what ‘type’ of calf leather. Also, there were a few water drops on my bag, the drips did stain the bag but after an hour or so, they stains vanished-I was soo relieved! But that’s what sparked my curiosity to know what leather is used to make the 3D line. No doubt it’s very high quality and it was proved last night. Thanks [e
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4345945
View attachment 4345946

	

		
			
		

		
	
moji173]️


----------



## ZaiGk

I don’t know why the pics aren’t opening in the original post! trying again


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ZaiGk said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows which exact leather is used on 3D bags?



According to Longchamp, the 3D line is made of "washed matte calfskin." They used to say that in the website description but since redesigning the website a while back they’ve eliminated some of that info. You could try calling customer service to get more explanation. HTH.  Here’s the 3D thread in case you want to see more: Longchamp 3D Line


----------



## ZaiGk

Cosmopolitan said:


> According to Longchamp, the 3D line is made of "washed matte calfskin." They used to say that in the website description but since redesigning the website a while back they’ve eliminated some of that info. You could try calling customer service to get more explanation. HTH.  Here’s the 3D thread in case you want to see more: Longchamp 3D Line



Thanks Cosmopolitan for that info. I called the CC of Longchamp here in India-they apparently had no idea what was I asking them, instead just reassured me that it’s ‘leather’ [emoji38] yes you’re right the site had eliminated that info when I bought the 3D! I’ll check out Lind you’ve attached. Thanks again [emoji173]️


----------



## elinda

Stansy said:


> The blue LSH is terrific - DH will be in Paris next week and I asked him to get one for me


Good luck! 
My DH got it from the airport Longchamp boutique when flying out.


----------



## Irys89

Hi!
I was never a LP person but since I started taking classes again recently I thought this would be a great school bag. Still in search on a nice khaki one but in the meantime got this cute backpack in Dahlia color that matches my Hunter rain boots perfectly! Love this color


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hi! 
First time posting for Longchamp!
Purchased a leather backpack last week. This is the larger of the 2 sizes available, in dark blue.
The leather is gorgeous, great workmanship, and it is SUPER LIGHT! Very happy with it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> leather backpack]



Congrats! The Foulonne leather is sturdy and offers a classic & sleek look. It will accompany you for many years to come.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! The Foulonne leather is sturdy and offers a classic & sleek look. It will accompany you for many years to come.


Thank you! I can't believe how light this backpack is, despite being leather.  I'm hoping that it will age well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> I'm hoping that it will age well!



It won't even show its age, well unless it is deliberately abused but I'm positive you won't do that. [emoji1] I have had many Foulonne pieces for many years and they wear super well.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> It won't even show its age, well unless it is deliberately abused but I'm positive you won't do that. [emoji1] I have had many Foulonne pieces for many years and they wear super well.


So kind of you to let me know! Thank you so much!  Didn't even know its called Foulonne! 
IMHO I think Longchamp's leather bags are truly under-the-radar! They are so well made! 

Sorry to pester you, but may I ask you one quickie question? How are they in the rain? Wipe dry and it'll be okay kinda thing? TIA!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> How are they in the rain? Wipe dry and it'll be okay kinda thing?



You are most welcome! I'm a huge fan of the Foulonne line. You are definitely right that Longchamp leather bags are under the radar. They are actually very well made and the quality is excellent.

A wipe down is good enough for Foulonne leather. It is totally fuss free. You will enjoy it so much that you'll start to look at other styles, even the SLGs wear the same, despite jostling with other things inside the bag.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are most welcome! I'm a huge fan of the Foulonne line. You are definitely right that Longchamp leather bags are under the radar. They are actually very well made and the quality is excellent.
> 
> A wipe down is good enough for Foulonne leather. It is totally fuss free. You will enjoy it so much that you'll start to look at other styles, even the SLGs wear the same, despite jostling with other things inside the bag.


Not fussy is fantastic! I'm a big fan now! Thank you!
Funny you mentioned SLGs.....I was just thinking about them....
Thank you again !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> Funny you mentioned SLGs.:



Happy to share Foulonne love anytime! Oh, you definitely need the SLGs. I'll show mine when I get home today. You'll be surprised when you see them. [emoji6]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy to share Foulonne love anytime! Oh, you definitely need the SLGs. I'll show mine when I get home today. You'll be surprised when you see them. [emoji6]


Ooooooooh Yes pleaaaaase! Sooooo looking forward to seeing your SLGs! Yay!Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> Not fussy is fantastic!:



More here, the Foulonne thread. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/908759/


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> More here, the Foulonne thread.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/908759/


Thank you! Will take a look now!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you! Will take a look now![emoji813]


Enjoy!


----------



## Kobiang

Hi, does anyone have a long champ cuir backpack and le foulonne backpack? I'm considering between the cuir backpack xs in pebble colour and le foulonne backpack in black, but was afraid that the cuir backpack was too small (I am a plus size girl, height162cm, and afraid that it will seem too small on my back) and the le foulonne backpack was too narrow. Any thoughts and pic will be good as there wasn't much info ard.


----------



## cheidel

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi!
> First time posting for Longchamp!
> Purchased a leather backpack last week. This is the larger of the 2 sizes available, in dark blue.
> The leather is gorgeous, great workmanship, and it is SUPER LIGHT! Very happy with it!
> View attachment 4359065


Congrats!  Very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you! Will take a look now![emoji813]


I posted pics in the Foulonne thread and tagged you, but just in case. I have other SLGs too but the two I shared were used frequently so they are the best testament to how Foulonne leather wears.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hi
Which size Le Foulonne


frenziedhandbag said:


> I posted pics in the Foulonne thread and tagged you, but just in case. I have other SLGs too but the two I shared were used frequently so they are the best testament to how Foulonne leather wears.


OK! I will look at that thread now. Thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Kobiang said:


> Hi, does anyone have a long champ cuir backpack and le foulonne backpack? I'm considering between the cuir backpack xs in pebble colour and le foulonne backpack in black, but was afraid that the cuir backpack was too small (I am a plus size girl, height162cm, and afraid that it will seem too small on my back) and the le foulonne backpack was too narrow. Any thoughts and pic will be good as there wasn't much info ard.


Hi, are you looking at the smaller Le Foulonne backpack as a possibility?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you![emoji813]



Welcome! [emoji175]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cheidel said:


> Congrats!  Very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kobiang said:


> Any thoughts and pic will be good as there wasn't much info ard.



Hi, I have the Foulonne backpack and it is nowhere narrow. In fact, it is so roomy that I even use it as a shopping bag as it fits so much. The beauty of Foulonne leather is how soft and pliable the leather is. When I mention soft, it is not as soft as cuir leather. It still retains some structure but it is not so rigid that it appears stiff. Also, it does not appear bulky even when you have it full with things. I highly recommend it though I must share that I am just as tempted with the cuir backpack (for days when I don't need to carry that much). I do worry that it will look out of proportion on me as well. I am 5"10 so it might look like a kiddy bag on me. If you can order from a store with an excellent return policy, no harm ordering either one of them and see whether you like the look of the bag on you?


----------



## SmokieDragon

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi!
> First time posting for Longchamp!
> Purchased a leather backpack last week. This is the larger of the 2 sizes available, in dark blue.
> The leather is gorgeous, great workmanship, and it is SUPER LIGHT! Very happy with it!
> View attachment 4359065



Looking great!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great!


Thank you SmokieDragon!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

After seeing @frenziedhandbag 's pics of her lovely SLGs (thank you for posting!), I went back to Longchamp to get a pouch....Couldn't resist the piggy nose too...Sooooo cute! 
The doggy coin pouch I got it online from Bloomies and it arrived today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> thank you for posting!]



Love your picks! You've got two LEs (the doggy coin pouch and Mr Bags Cuir crossbody). You will enjoy the leather on the Shop-It pouch. It is pretty carefree too. Enjoy and always glad to be of help!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cheidel said:


> Congrats!  Very pretty!


Thank you chiedel!
(I thought I already thanked you for your kind words! Sorry for the delay)


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love your picks! You've got two LEs (the doggy coin pouch and Mr Bags Cuir crossbody). You will enjoy the leather on the Shop-It pouch. It is pretty carefree too. Enjoy and always glad to be of help!


Thank you Frenziedhandbag!
You mentioned earlier that dept stores carried Longchamps, so I checked out Bloomies (online and store) to find the Shop-it pouch but they didn't have it, so I purchased the doggy instead. Then I went to Longchamp boutique, they had the shop-it, and I just couldn't resist the piggy nose. I mean, how do you say "no" to a cute soft nose like that? 
Sigh....this is turning into a slippery slope....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> Sigh....this is turning into a slippery slope:



The stock at department stores can be limited, just that sometimes you might get a good deal when the store runs a promotion. Always great to visit the boutique cos you can see a whole lot more and perhaps also build a relationship with a nice SA whom can assist you over time. With Longchamp, it is tough to resist. I've tried but given up. No worries going down the slippery slope, you have us sliding along with you. [emoji6]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> The stock at department stores can be limited, just that sometimes you might get a good deal when the store runs a promotion. Always great to visit the boutique cos you can see a whole lot more and perhaps also build a relationship with a nice SA whom can assist you over time. With Longchamp, it is tough to resist. I've tried but given up. No worries going down the slippery slope, you have us sliding along with you. [emoji6]


Yes, you're right! They have more choices at the boutique! 
As I was leaving the boutique today, I saw a large tote bag (le Pliage?) with extra strap from the corner of my eyes.....
Ahahahaha Thank you for sliding down with me! Its good to know I'm not sliding down by myself! 
That piggy is soooooo buttery and sooooooft  
Do you think I should spray it with scotch guard or something similar?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> Do you think I should spray it with scotch guard or something similar?



The Neo handheld tote? This does comes with a detachable crossbody strap. 

https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage-neo/top-handle-m/l1515578006

The cuir line is lambskin. As yours is a lighter color, I do suggest applying a leather protectant product prior to usage.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Neo handheld tote? This does comes with a detachable crossbody strap.
> 
> https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage-neo/top-handle-m/l1515578006
> 
> The cuir line is lambskin. As yours is a lighter color, I do suggest applying a leather protectant product prior to usage.


Thank you for your advise on my piggy!  Much appreciated!
The bag that called my name whilst I was stepping out of the boutique is like the one you said (Neo), but it had a zipper that expands into a larger bag...don't know what its called....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> it had a zipper that expands into a larger bag..



The expandable LP? Detachable strap with zip in mid section of bag that allows it to expand. I have this and it is a great travel companion. 

https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage/travel-bag/l1911089300


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> The expandable LP? Detachable strap with zip in mid section of bag that allows it to expand. I have this and it is a great travel companion.
> 
> https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage/travel-bag/l1911089300


Yes! that's the one! Thank you for finding this for me! yay! I love that you can expand it! such a great bag! Glad to hear you like it too. Many thanks! I've read on the forum that the handles will soften and flops down, which is what I want so this one will be perfect! It will be my very first LP! yay!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> It will be my very first LP! yay!



May I ask whether you plan to use it for travel? Reason being that it is a big bag (even when unexpanded). It is categorised as a travel bag, under the LP line. Of course, if you do need to lug a lot on a daily basis, then this might be the bag for you. The shoulder strap makes it easier to carry this bag.

Sharing mine in black, when I brought it along for a ten day trip to New Zealand.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> May I ask whether you plan to use it for travel? Reason being that it is a big bag (even when unexpanded). It is categorised as a travel bag, under the LP line. Of course, if you do need to lug a lot on a daily basis, then this might be the bag for you. The shoulder strap makes it easier to carry this bag.
> 
> Sharing mine in black, when I brought it along for a ten day trip to New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364512


Oooooh that is very nice! 
Yes, I was planning to use it for travel. I think it will be a great bag to do the pursdunkin (bag in a bag in a bag), as well as a weekend bag. 
I'm assuming it can fold up small-ish? Does the pointy corners clamp down onto the hooks? I like that a lot, but not vital...
Also, does the handles darken over time? 
Would be nice for extra shopping bag, but mainly using it for travel. Thinking of gunmetal colour, although pink or honey is nice too....hmmmmm
Thank you so much for helping a newbie like me out! Super appreciate it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you so much for helping a newbie like me out:



It folds up small, the beauty of LPs. [emoji16] There is an eyelet on both corners, which allows the strap to be attached or detached. I don't see any darkening on the handles of mine nor on any of my other LPs. As I use mine solely for travel, I chose black so that dirt will not show but I know you enjoy color, so have fun deciding. [emoji5] 

You are welcome! Glad to be of help.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> It folds up small, the beauty of LPs. [emoji16] There is an eyelet on both corners, which allows the strap to be attached or detached. I don't see any darkening on the handles of mine nor on any of my other LPs. As I use mine solely for travel, I chose black so that dirt will not show but I know you enjoy color, so have fun deciding. [emoji5]
> 
> You are welcome! Glad to be of help.


Thank you thank you thank you sooooooo much! You're the best!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TresBeauHermes said:


> After seeing @frenziedhandbag 's pics of her lovely SLGs (thank you for posting!), I went back to Longchamp to get a pouch....Couldn't resist the piggy nose too...Sooooo cute!
> The doggy coin pouch I got it online from Bloomies and it arrived today!
> View attachment 4364443



That's amazing that you still managed to get the Piggy-nose Crossbody Cuir! It was released around 2 months ago in conjunction with Chinese New Year and I thought everything had sold out. Well done!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

SmokieDragon said:


> That's amazing that you still managed to get the Piggy-nose Crossbody Cuir! It was released around 2 months ago in conjunction with Chinese New Year and I thought everything had sold out. Well done!


Thank you SmokieDragon! 
Gosh, sold out? It's super cute so I'm not surprised at all.  I think it was Beginner's Luck!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My 2 3Ds this weekend


----------



## TresBeauHermes

SmokieDragon said:


> My 2 3Ds this weekend
> 
> View attachment 4367734


Pretty bags!  Love the red/orange strap!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TresBeauHermes said:


> Pretty bags!  Love the red/orange strap!



Thanks so much!  The strap is red - it's Ruby


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Thanks to @frenziedhandbag, I finally got the Le Pliage Travel bag from Longchamp! 
Its such a great bag for travel!  High quality and well made at such a great price! Very happy with it! Yay!
The colour is gunmetal


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> Le Pliage]



Gunmetal is one of my favourite LP colors. Congrats! May it accompany you to many of life's adventures! Love how you dressed it up with the bandana.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gunmetal is one of my favourite LP colors. Congrats! May it accompany you to many of life's adventures! Love how you dressed it up with the bandana.


Thank you frenziehandbag!


----------



## cheidel

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thanks to @frenziedhandbag, I finally got the Le Pliage Travel bag from Longchamp!
> Its such a great bag for travel!  High quality and well made at such a great price! Very happy with it! Yay!
> The colour is gunmetal
> View attachment 4373477


Very nice, congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Quadri in Pebble as a work bag last week with Longchamp x Chloe Floirat key ring


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Quadri in Pebble]



Gorgeous Quadri! The key chain makes it so fun. [emoji175]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cheidel said:


> Very nice, congrats!


Thank you chiedel!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous Quadri! The key chain makes it so fun. [emoji175]



Thanks so much!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Quadri in Pebble as a work bag last week with Longchamp x Chloe Floirat key ring
> 
> View attachment 4373755


Such a cute and pretty bag! 
Gosh, that pink poodle key ring REALLY makes your bag super cute!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such a cute and pretty bag!
> Gosh, that pink poodle key ring REALLY makes your bag super cute!



Thanks so much!  The poodle key ring is from the Longchamp x Chloe Floirat collection


----------



## cheidel

Well, I picked up my 2724 LP from my monogram shop, had both monogrammed (brown with beige thread and red with metallic gold thread).   Carrying the red one the rest of this week!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ready for March Madness!  Normally I don't wear brightly colored bags but this season's sapphire color in the Foulonne line matches perfectly with DH's alma mater. We're planning on going to some of the upcoming games.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Ready for March Madness



Woohoo! You got this Fou camera bag too! It's a beauty. Hope you find it as functional as it looks.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Normally I don't wear brightly colored bags



I don't recall seeing Sapphire Fou camera bag in my country. Does it look as saturated and vibrant as it looks irl? Such a happy color!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! You got this Fou camera bag too! It's a beauty. Hope you find it as functional as it looks.





frenziedhandbag said:


> I don't recall seeing Sapphire Fou camera bag in my country. Does it look as saturated and vibrant as it looks irl? Such a happy color!



I love this style and I’m already thinking of getting it in another color but will probably wait to see the fall Foulonne colors offered. It’s very wide like a Mademoiselle and holds a lot. Plus there’s an adjustable strap. 

I took my pics of the sapphire color near big picture windows on a very sunny day and the color looks intense. Under other indoor lighting it looks slightly more muted, more like a medium royal blue or pretty blueberry rather than a cobalt or electric blue. I’m surprised how much I like it because I bought it with the intention of only wearing it for Duke games.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Ready for March Madness!  Normally I don't wear brightly colored bags but this season's sapphire color in the Foulonne line matches perfectly with DH's alma mater. We're planning on going to some of the upcoming games.
> 
> View attachment 4378234


Beautiful! I agree, it matches perfectly!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Beautiful! I agree, it matches perfectly!



Thank you.  And I’m looking forward to your Foulonne reveal!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I don't recall seeing Sapphire Fou camera bag in my country. Does it look as saturated and vibrant as it looks irl? Such a happy color!



Here are some Edisac.com pics of sapphire Foulonne bags in case that helps


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here are some Edisac.com pics of sapphire Foulonne bags in case that helps
> 
> View attachment 4379257
> View attachment 4379258
> View attachment 4379259
> View attachment 4379260
> View attachment 4379261
> View attachment 4379262
> View attachment 4379264
> View attachment 4379265


Wow, especially love the Saddlebag in this color!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cheidel said:


> Well, I picked up my 2724 LP from my monogram shop, had both monogrammed (brown with beige thread and red with metallic gold thread).   Carrying the red one the rest of this week!


So pretty!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Cosmopolitan said:


> Ready for March Madness!  Normally I don't wear brightly colored bags but this season's sapphire color in the Foulonne line matches perfectly with DH's alma mater. We're planning on going to some of the upcoming games.
> 
> View attachment 4378234


Gorgeous colour! Love the style!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here are some Edisac.com pics of sapphire Foulonne bags]



Thank you so much for the pictures. For some reason, it reminds me of my mum's Cobalt blue wallet. Appearing dark under indoor lighting but brighter under bright sunlight. Beautiful blue!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I love this style and I’m already thinking of getting it in another color



I'm so glad the color works for you. Aside from a style that is functional, I think color is a key consideration as well. I hope a nice Fall color comes along, possibly a burgundy? I know u like a good burgundy as well!

I recall having mixed feelings when I was choosing this style vs the 3D pouch crossbody. I think the latter won due to color but after releasing that black Fou camera bag into the wild, I still do think of it every now and then.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous colour! Love the style!



Thank you! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm so glad the color works for you.



It is pretty but I don't think I'll be using it as an everyday bag; the bright color is outside my comfort zone and just not really "me." Still we are big sports fans, and I'm happy to have this little sapphire Foulonne to wear to Duke games (GO DUKE!!!!!!!!), along with that custom Pliage I had made recently for Washington Nationals games.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> It is pretty but I don't think I'll be using it as an everyday bag:



I throughly understand. I enjoy my brights. Maybe that has to do with living in the tropics. [emoji38] I hope it gets as much use as possible during the games then. That little darling custom is adorable. I love that color combi and I've said it before but I do think one can get away with brights in smaller doses. It is just so much easier to wear.


----------



## baghabitz34

TresBeauHermes said:


> After seeing @frenziedhandbag 's pics of her lovely SLGs (thank you for posting!), I went back to Longchamp to get a pouch....Couldn't resist the piggy nose too...Sooooo cute!
> The doggy coin pouch I got it online from Bloomies and it arrived today!
> View attachment 4364443


Twins on the doggy coin pouch, it’s so stinking cute!

The other SLGs are nice too


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Ready for March Madness!  Normally I don't wear brightly colored bags but this season's sapphire color in the Foulonne line matches perfectly with DH's alma mater. We're planning on going to some of the upcoming games.
> 
> View attachment 4378234



Yay for being bag twins!


----------



## cheidel

TresBeauHermes said:


> So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nice seeing them altogether. MIA are small neo in black and new-in medium neo in Denim.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nice seeing them altogether. MIA are small neo in black and new-in medium neo in Denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383938
> View attachment 4383939


Beautiful collection!  I have been considering the denim online and can't wait to see it and hear how you like it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nice seeing them altogether. MIA are small neo in black and new-in medium neo in Denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383938
> View attachment 4383939



Nice pics. Congrats on your new Denim Neo and Dandy Pliage bags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice pics. Congrats on your new Denim Neo and Dandy Pliage bags! [emoji2]


Thank you for sharing my joy! Lightning speed shipping from *******. I'm very pleased with them. [emoji5]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Beautiful collection!  I have been considering the denim online and can't wait to see it and hear how you like it.


Thank you! Like you, I had been considering the Denim for a long time. I like the versatility of it (similar to jeans). I had previously rehomed all my medium Neos as I found the size just too big for daily use, plus the long strap pulls the weight of the bag downwards. @SmokieDragon convinced me with her mod pic that with the new short straps, one can use the medium like a hobo bag so I'm giving this size a go again.

The pics are shot under white light. It is a nice medium wash denim blue. Not as saturated in color as it looks. I like it as it is not too bright like a Cobalt blue and the darker color hides possible stains, which I prefer.

Now, the material. I'm surprised that it is slightly thicker than the regular Neo but I like how it feels. Somewhat less floppy. I'll be posting size comparisons in the "comparisons" thread so do take a look if you are still contemplating on size. Hope this helps and you know I will be most happy to help in any other way.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nice seeing them altogether. MIA are small neo in black and new-in medium neo in Denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383938
> View attachment 4383939


Love love love!!!  the dandy is especially cute to me!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nice seeing them altogether. MIA are small neo in black and new-in medium neo in Denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383938
> View attachment 4383939


Wow, what an amazing collection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love love love!!!  the dandy is especially cute to me!!


I've been so hesitant on whether to get it in a bag. My initial plan is to only get the pouch in it as printed bags don't seem to work well for me. I'm trying to get away with it via a smaller size. Looking at what I do use, Garnet and Dahlia, I think this color does fit in though. Plus, I love how the print looks like tiles. [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, what an amazing collection!


Hahaha, what an obsession you mean? [emoji28]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hahaha, what an obsession you mean? [emoji28]


Its a lovely obsession!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!  The poodle key ring is from the Longchamp x Chloe Floirat collection


So after your wonderful enabling skills  and seeing your cute poodle...I went to Longchamp and got a kitty....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TresBeauHermes said:


> Its a lovely obsession!



Hahaha, thank you! I feel better about my obsession now. 



TresBeauHermes said:


> got a kitty...]



This is one of my favourites. Kitty looks like she has a lot of character and this pink goes with everything.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hahaha, thank you! I feel better about my obsession now.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favourites. Kitty looks like she has a lot of character and this pink goes with everything.


I agree! Love kitty's expression! Best kind of kitty! also no scooping poop


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TresBeauHermes said:


> So after your wonderful enabling skills  and seeing your cute poodle...I went to Longchamp and got a kitty....
> View attachment 4386675


So cute!! I'm a big fan of cute things so I hope LC will keep making charms like this hehe.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So cute!! I'm a big fan of cute things so I hope LC will keep making charms like this hehe.


Thank you!   I hope so too!


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! Like you, I had been considering the Denim for a long time. I like the versatility of it (similar to jeans). I had previously rehomed all my medium Neos as I found the size just too big for daily use, plus the long strap pulls the weight of the bag downwards. @SmokieDragon convinced me with her mod pic that with the new short straps, one can use the medium like a hobo bag so I'm giving this size a go again.
> 
> The pics are shot under white light. It is a nice medium wash denim blue. Not as saturated in color as it looks. I like it as it is not too bright like a Cobalt blue and the darker color hides possible stains, which I prefer.
> 
> Now, the material. I'm surprised that it is slightly thicker than the regular Neo but I like how it feels. Somewhat less floppy. I'll be posting size comparisons in the "comparisons" thread so do take a look if you are still contemplating on size. Hope this helps and you know I will be most happy to help in any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384023
> View attachment 4384025
> View attachment 4384027


Thank you so much for all the pics and description of the bag with your opinion. I have been eying this bag but didn’t see anything about it here. I also saw your sizing thread and that was so helpful.  I can see this beauty in my future.

I still am looking to see your 3D bag in person.  I don’t have any place that sells Longchamp near me and I have to make sure that size works for me. Your what’s inside photos make me think I could.  I have been wanting to take a road trip to take a look and hope to do that soon. I’ll keep you posted.  Thanks again!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TresBeauHermes said:


> So after your wonderful enabling skills  and seeing your cute poodle...I went to Longchamp and got a kitty....
> View attachment 4386675



She's beautiful!  Glad she's pink like my poodle


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Thanks again!



I'm glad I can help in a small way. This season, Longchamp had me falling for the blues (3D pouch in Sapphire/Mlle in Navy). Even Cosmo's Fou crossbody in Sapphire is do beautiful. I find this Neo Denim blue with its denim like texture makes it more interesting than a straight up blue. 

Online pics belittle the 3D pouch crossbody. I honestly did not even consider it but once I tried it on, I found myself liking it a lot. The single wide compartment is just so handy, no need to play tetris and it fits literally all that I need. If you can try in person, that will make a very satisfying shopping experience. If I had not tried it on, I am very sure the Foulonne camera bag would have came home with me (though I still think of this bag). Hope that road trip materialises soon!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nice seeing them altogether. MIA are small neo in black and new-in medium neo in Denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383938
> View attachment 4383939


Lovely collection!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! Like you, I had been considering the Denim for a long time. I like the versatility of it (similar to jeans). I had previously rehomed all my medium Neos as I found the size just too big for daily use, plus the long strap pulls the weight of the bag downwards. @SmokieDragon convinced me with her mod pic that with the new short straps, one can use the medium like a hobo bag so I'm giving this size a go again.
> 
> The pics are shot under white light. It is a nice medium wash denim blue. Not as saturated in color as it looks. I like it as it is not too bright like a Cobalt blue and the darker color hides possible stains, which I prefer.
> 
> Now, the material. I'm surprised that it is slightly thicker than the regular Neo but I like how it feels. Somewhat less floppy. I'll be posting size comparisons in the "comparisons" thread so do take a look if you are still contemplating on size. Hope this helps and you know I will be most happy to help in any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384023
> View attachment 4384025
> View attachment 4384027


Beautiful, my first time seeing the Denim!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely collection!!!





cheidel said:


> Beautiful, my first time seeing the Denim!


Thank you, my dear. It is a lovely color and matches so well with my Denim G shock watch. [emoji170]


----------



## brightblonde

my Game On shoulder strap (on a different bag).  I like the colors & iridescent sparkle.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

brightblonde said:


> my Game On shoulder strap (on a different bag).  I like the colors & iridescent sparkle.


What a great match for your bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

brightblonde said:


> my Game On shoulder strap (on a different bag).  I like the colors & iridescent sparkle.


Looking great and perfect match!


----------



## cheidel

brightblonde said:


> my Game On shoulder strap (on a different bag).  I like the colors & iridescent sparkle.


Love that strap and it is perfect with that lovely bag!


----------



## cheidel

LC Foulonne Saddle bag Crossbody #2!  Finally found it in black, thanks to @Cosmopolitan!   Very happy with the sale price, and she will join #1 in cognac!!!  My favorite and most functional Crossbody ever!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> My favorite and most functional Crossbody ever!



Looking awesome! You are well covered for all seasons. [emoji106]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> LC Foulonne Saddle bag Crossbody #2!  Finally found it in black, thanks to @Cosmopolitan!   Very happy with the sale price, and she will join #1 in cognac!!!  My favorite and most functional Crossbody ever!



Congrats and very happy to help! I always say the Foulonne line looks so chic and elegant in black, and as you know I love this saddle bag style too. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> LC Foulonne Saddle bag Crossbody #2!  Finally found it in black, thanks to @Cosmopolitan!   Very happy with the sale price, and she will join #1 in cognac!!!  My favorite and most functional Crossbody ever!



Congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Medium Mocha Cuir, with her new Chestnut Strap and Laduree Charm, can’t wait to start the week


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Medium Mocha Cuir, with her new Chestnut Strap and Laduree Charm



Your Chestnut strap is gorgeous! I love how the brown is tone on tone with your mocha cuir. Mocha cuir looks so gorgeous too! Lovely Laduree charm, oh, I love the whole combi! 

p.s. You do know I have a mocha cuir too? Are you trying to enable me with the chestnut[emoji270] strap? [emoji33]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> My Medium Mocha Cuir, with her new Chestnut Strap



Congrats on another nice strap.  Did you buy the Mademoiselle that goes with it? Good match with the Cuir bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on another nice strap.  Did you buy the Mademoiselle that goes with it? Good match with the Cuir bag.



Thanks so much!  No, I didn't buy the matching Mademoiselle in Chestnut - my SA called me to see the Khaki one and at first, I thought it would be a good bag as a more easy-going Mlle where I wouldn't have to worry about taking great care of it. However, when I saw the Khaki in person, I was shocked - I could see the material would not age well and the one at the boutique was already not looking so good - there were 4 lighter coloured spots on the back of the flap. But what caught my eye was the strap  So I asked to see the other available colours and realised that the Chestnut would go well with my Mocha Cuir and Ebony Mlle with the pink stitching from last season


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your Chestnut strap is gorgeous! I love how the brown is tone on tone with your mocha cuir. Mocha cuir looks so gorgeous too! Lovely Laduree charm, oh, I love the whole combi!
> 
> p.s. You do know I have a mocha cuir too? Are you trying to enable me with the chestnut[emoji270] strap? [emoji33]



Thanks so much!   I think your Mocha Cuir needs this strap


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> No, I didn't buy the matching Mademoiselle in Chestnut



From what I've seen, U.S. longchamp.com hasn't sold that strap separate from the Mademoiselle, but I just checked the French website and the strap is available separately there.

Interesting about the fabric. I am slightly drawn to the khaki toile Mademoiselle although I don't think I could pull off that wide of a strap on a regular basis.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! [emoji3] [emoji3] I think your Mocha Cuir needs this strap [emoji3]


Enabler at work....


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> From what I've seen, U.S. longchamp.com hasn't sold that strap separate from the Mademoiselle, but I just checked the French website and the strap is available separately there.
> 
> Interesting about the fabric. I am slightly drawn to the khaki toile Mademoiselle although I don't think I could pull off that wide of a strap on a regular basis.
> 
> View attachment 4396935



Oh, I didn't realise it's on the French website - thanks for letting me know! At least now I know it's official name! I tried looking it up on the UK (no straps at all listed!) and US websites but no luck there. Mind boggling that US longchamp.com doesn't have it!

From my experience with my Madeleine straps, 6 cm wide is ok  You should give it a try at the boutique one day


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Enabler at work....



Who, me?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Who, me? [emoji38]


Always you [emoji257] [emoji38]


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> My Medium Mocha Cuir, with her new Chestnut Strap and Laduree Charm, can’t wait to start the week
> 
> View attachment 4396780


Beautiful!! Love that strap with the Cuir!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> From what I've seen, U.S. longchamp.com hasn't sold that strap separate from the Mademoiselle, but I just checked the French website and the strap is available separately there.
> 
> Interesting about the fabric. I am slightly drawn to the khaki toile Mademoiselle although I don't think I could pull off that wide of a strap on a regular basis.
> 
> View attachment 4396935


Love that strap!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!! Love that strap with the Cuir!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! Like you, I had been considering the Denim for a long time. I like the versatility of it (similar to jeans). I had previously rehomed all my medium Neos as I found the size just too big for daily use, plus the long strap pulls the weight of the bag downwards. @SmokieDragon convinced me with her mod pic that with the new short straps, one can use the medium like a hobo bag so I'm giving this size a go again.
> 
> The pics are shot under white light. It is a nice medium wash denim blue. Not as saturated in color as it looks. I like it as it is not too bright like a Cobalt blue and the darker color hides possible stains, which I prefer.
> 
> Now, the material. I'm surprised that it is slightly thicker than the regular Neo but I like how it feels. Somewhat less floppy. I'll be posting size comparisons in the "comparisons" thread so do take a look if you are still contemplating on size. Hope this helps and you know I will be most happy to help in any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384023
> View attachment 4384025
> View attachment 4384027


@frenziedhandbag I just ordered the small denim and I can't wait to see it.  Thanks so much for ALL your help.  I'll make sure to let you know when I receive it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Thanks so much for ALL your help.



Wonderful! You are most welcome! I hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful! You are most welcome! I hope you like it as much as I do.


It came today and it is really pretty and I can't wait to take it out for a spin. I am so glad you purchased it and posted pictures because it made it a lot easier ordering it without seeing it first.  Thanks again!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Thanks again!



Yay! I'm glad it worked out for you. [emoji2] You are most welcome. Don't mention it.


----------



## Claraloo

I just wanted to share with you  my Longchamp collection.

1899 in black, navy and red
1623 in black and gunmetal
1699 in black and honey, I think, colour code is P15
1621 in red
And my new cuir medium 1515 in black


I love the lining of my backpack honey. It´s a beige. I don´t like the white lining and I expectetd to be like that.
Did somebody notice a change of the nylon? The gunmetal and honey bags seem to be softer.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Currently the backpacks are my favourite. Really roomy and  useful with two kids J


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Claraloo said:


> I just wanted to share with you  my Longchamp collection



Nice collection, thanks for sharing!  Please consider posting also in the Longchamp collection thread.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Not many sunglasses fit me well as they tend to slide on my narrow nose bridge or fit lopsided as my ears are high-low. Glad to chance upon this pair that fits without any adjustment. Color is Slate. Very pleased with the color and silver hardware. Love the galloping rider on the polish cloth and the well made case.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Glad to chance upon this pair



Congrats on your fab sunglasses!  I sympathize because I have a hard time getting a good fit too. I don’t know how some people can buy them online without trying on first.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I don’t know how some people can buy them online.



Thank you Cosmo! Oh dear, I'm sorry to hear that you are facing the same issues like me. I fully agree. I can never buy sunglasses online. The chances of it not fitting me is almost 90%. I will always require adjustments.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not many sunglasses fit me well as they tend to slide on my narrow nose bridge or fit lopsided as my ears are high-low. Glad to chance upon this pair that fits without any adjustment. Color is Slate. Very pleased with the color and silver hardware. Love the galloping rider on the polish cloth and the well made case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407123
> View attachment 4407124



Congrats on your new sunglasses!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on your new sunglasses!


Thank you! It will come to very good use... so hot these days. [emoji295]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not many sunglasses fit me well as they tend to slide on my narrow nose bridge or fit lopsided as my ears are high-low. Glad to chance upon this pair that fits without any adjustment. Color is Slate. Very pleased with the color and silver hardware. Love the galloping rider on the polish cloth and the well made case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407123
> View attachment 4407124


Love these!!!  Congrats and enjoy them!  I only buy glasses with the nose guards, because they prevent the glasses from sliding on my nose as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love these!!!  Congrats and enjoy



Thank you! They are so comfortable. I am really enjoying them.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Petal Madeleine with Ruby 3D Strap and Loafers


----------



## SmokieDragon

Game On Strap with a Kate Spade Carson


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Tried to make that pink and navy combination work today! I think the last time I posted myself in this skirt, I was wearing my bright pink Longchamp mini cuir!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Game On Strap with a Kate Spade Carson]



The strap is a perfect match with the bag! 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Tried to make that pink and navy combination work!



It works! love your look! Very sweet. [emoji2]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> The strap is a perfect match with the bag!



Thanks so much! At first, I wasn't sure it would work as the bag is quite wide at 30cm  Am so pleasantly surprised hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

Keeping it simple for dinner tonight - customised LP Pouch


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's my new 3D Small Tote in white. The resin and interior are black on this one, rather than brown like on other 3Ds I have owned. I think it's really striking.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new 3D Small Tote in white.]



Wow, this is a stunner! Congrats on embracing the white side! [emoji7]
The black interior makes this bag even more chic!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow, this is a stunner! Congrats on embracing the white side! [emoji7]
> The black interior makes this bag even more chic!



Thanks for sharing my excitement. I’m really happy with it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for sharing my excitement. I’m really happy with it.


Has it been out and about yet?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new 3D Small Tote in white. The resin and interior are black on this one, rather than brown like on other 3Ds I have owned. I think it's really striking.
> 
> View attachment 4419759
> View attachment 4419760
> View attachment 4419761


Sooooo cool with the silver hardware and the black and white contrast!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new 3D Small Tote in white. The resin and interior are black on this one, rather than brown like on other 3Ds I have owned. I think it's really striking.
> 
> View attachment 4419759
> View attachment 4419760
> View attachment 4419761



Congrats and she's beautiful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Has it been out and about yet?



Nope, it just arrived late yesterday. I ordered it from Ruelala.com for about 25% off retail. Planning on taking it on a short family vaycay in a few weeks. I'm realizing that having a white bag makes it so much easier to plan outfits for summer trips, since it goes with everything like a black bag does. As much as I love black bags, I've been trying to avoid wearing them in warmer months.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Sooooo cool with the silver hardware and the black and white contrast!!





SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and she's beautiful!



Thank you both! It's a very white-white. The washed matte calfskin leather on this bag is more matte than on other 3Ds I've owned in the past. It reminds me of dried white-out lol, but I agree it's a very cool contrast with the black resin and black interior and gunmetal hardware.

I just ordered some leather cleaner to have on hand in case of color transfer or other problems. Planning on being very careful though and hand-carrying when not wearing light clothing. I had strongly considered getting the ivory Mademoiselle this season, but I actually think that the drier, tighter leather of the 3D will pick up less transfer than the softer, spongier Mademoiselle leather. *fingers crossed*


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nope, it just arrived late yesterday. I ordered it from Ruelala.com for about 25% off retail. Planning on taking it on a short family vaycay in a few weeks. I'm realizing that having a white bag makes it so much easier to plan outfits for summer trips, since it goes with everything like a black bag does. As much as I love black bags, I've been trying to avoid wearing them in warmer months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both! It's a very white-white. The washed matte calfskin leather on this bag is more matte than on other 3Ds I've owned in the past. It reminds me of dried white-out lol, but I agree it's a very cool contrast with the black resin and black interior and gunmetal hardware.
> 
> I just ordered some leather cleaner to have on hand in case of color transfer or other problems. Planning on being very careful though and hand-carrying when not wearing light clothing. I had strongly considered getting the ivory Mademoiselle this season, but I actually think that the drier, tighter leather of the 3D will pick up less transfer than the softer, spongier Mademoiselle leather. *fingers crossed*


Have you sprayed it with protector? Sometimes it's a toss-up to spray or not because I'm nervous it'll change the texture of the leather, but it has helped so much with protecting my bags!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Have you sprayed it with protector? Sometimes it's a toss-up to spray or not because I'm nervous it'll change the texture of the leather, but it has helped so much with protecting my bags!



No I haven’t sprayed it. Is there one you recommend? There are many many posts on this issue on tPF I know. I’m reluctant because as you said it could change the leather texture and honestly, the 3D washed matte calf is so dry and tight I’m not sure a protector would soak in.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> No I haven’t sprayed it. Is there one you recommend? There are many many posts on this issue on tPF I know. I’m reluctant because as you said it could change the leather texture and honestly, the 3D washed matte calf is so dry and tight I’m not sure a protector would soak in.


I've used Kiwi on a bunch of items! I only  felt a difference in texture on the leather of my Chloe Faye. That was so soft and supple (and I believe the finish is semi-aniline?) that it did feel different for a while, but eventually the feeling either wore off or wore in because it went back to normal!

I'm trying to think if ever used it on something similar to the 3D…but I don't think I have :/


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> it could change the leather texture.



I texted my SA and asked whether she can recommend anything. She doesn't suggest spraying it as the ones she knows on the market have chemicals no less so she is concerned about staining.

I'm just thinking whether ph balanced products like Loving My Bags products will help? I apply their leather protectant cream on all my cuirs and so far okay. Used it on the Pebble cuir too. But 3D is another leather type altogether. You might wish to drop Barbara of LMB an email to check?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm trying to think if ever used it on something similar to the 3D…but I don't think I have :/





frenziedhandbag said:


> I texted my SA and asked whether she can recommend anything. She doesn't suggest spraying it



Thank you both, you’re very kind to try to help.  Typically I don’t put any protectors/moisturizers on my bags even though I know plenty of tPFers do. Just makes me too nervous and in this case I’m especially inclined to leave the 3D alone because the leather is so different and so white, the risk of problems seems high. I’d rather just spot clean if necessary and I’m hoping it won’t be.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> inclined to leave the 3D alone because the leather is so different and so white:



I left both my Indigo 3D and Sapphire 3D alone too. Too afraid with the possibility of staining them as well. 


Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Game On Strap with a Kate Spade Carson
> 
> View attachment 4415680


Looks great!  The strap is perfect with that bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new 3D Small Tote in white. The resin and interior are black on this one, rather than brown like on other 3Ds I have owned. I think it's really striking.
> 
> View attachment 4419759
> View attachment 4419760
> View attachment 4419761


It's lovely!  I would definitely consider spraying it with AppleGuard Rain & Stain Repellent because it's white.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> No I haven’t sprayed it. Is there one you recommend? There are many many posts on this issue on tPF I know. I’m reluctant because as you said it could change the leather texture and honestly, the 3D washed matte calf is so dry and tight I’m not sure a protector would soak in.


From my experience with many of my leather bags, LC Cuirs & Foulonne included, AppleGuard Rain & Stain Repellent did not change the texture and I've used it to spray all of my bags in case of accidents especially my light color leather bags.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> It's lovely!  I would definitely consider spraying it with AppleGuard Rain & Stain Repellent because it's white.  Just a suggestion.



Thank you and I sincerely do appreciate the advice and am sure it’s well intended.  Except for about 10+ yrs ago, when I briefly owned a few LV mono bags and used Apple Garde on the new vachetta, I have almost always been in the “no spray” camp. Having been a mod here I know there are STRONG opinions on this issue on both sides, lol!  Looking at my 3D leather I don’t think a spray would absorb well at all and there’s no way I’m spraying it.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just got the chocolate Neo! I plan to use it as my travel crossbody [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MahoganyQT said:


> I just got the chocolate Neo! I plan to use it as my travel crossbody [emoji7]
> View attachment 4423626



Congrats on your Neo!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Neo!



Thanks! I can’t wait to put her to use!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> I just got the chocolate Neo! I plan to use it as my travel crossbody [emoji7]
> View attachment 4423626


Congrats!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Are we going somewhere? Please choose us for your trip? Sincerely, Mini Cuir which hasn’t been used for a while and LP Carry On which is awaiting its maiden mission...


----------



## SmokieDragon

... Yes, I choose both of you and you are wonderful travelling companions!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> ... Yes, I choose both of you



Love your choices! They are fabulous travel companions!


----------



## beesaunt

Just snagged this cutie from the Rack for $247 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beesaunt said:


> Just snagged this cutie from the Rack for $247



That's a terrific price for this bag! Congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

beesaunt said:


> Just snagged this cutie from the Rack for $247 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433033



Is this the small? Lovely and glad to be bag cousins with you (Small Black, Pebble and Cobalt Quadris & 1 Large Clay Quadri)


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> ... Yes, I choose both of you and you are wonderful travelling companions!
> 
> View attachment 4428874


Both are lovely!!!


----------



## beesaunt

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a terrific price for this bag! Congrats!



Thank you! Yes it was an amazing price! It was still ticketed at $300 but it scanned at the register as $224 (before tax), so I was elated!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beesaunt said:


> I was elated!



Considering that this line had been discontinued for so long, it is fated to come home with you and in a color so apt for summer! I am so happy for u too! I used to have a Quadri wristlet. This line is amazing!


----------



## beesaunt

SmokieDragon said:


> Is this the small? Lovely and glad to be bag cousins with you (Small Black, Pebble and Cobalt Quadris & 1 Large Clay Quadri)



I think so, based on what I’ve seen online. I bet your cobalt and clay are amazing! I have the cobalt 3D tote and it’s to die for!


----------



## chinadoll.usa

My Longchamp bag collection.

Photo taken on a gloomy day; iPhone exposure adjustment levels used.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

chinadoll.usa said:


> My Longchamp bag collection.



Nice collection and congrats on your 2019 Eiffel bag!  Please consider posting also in the collection thread: How many Longchamps do you own?


----------



## chinadoll.usa

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice collection and congrats on your 2019 Eiffel bag!  Please consider posting also in the collection thread: How many Longchamps do you own?


Thank you so much.


----------



## Angelblake

Bought a new strap for my two cuirs


----------



## Obsessed68

Angelblake said:


> Bought a new strap for my two cuirs


Looking great !  I like that pop of colour against your black classical bag !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Angelblake said:


> Bought a new strap for my two cuirs


Very nice! I saw the purple version and do like it as well but found it slightly stiff. Do you find it stiff?


----------



## Angelblake

It's wider than I expected (I ordered online) and very sturdy, which to me is a good thing. Will see if it softens up a bit with use.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Angelblake said:


> Will see if it softens up a bit with use.



I hope it does!


----------



## Angelblake

New strap with my blue cuir


----------



## Angelblake

Roseau at work.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Angelblake said:


> Roseau at work.



Lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Angelblake said:


> Roseau at work.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Angelblake said:


> Roseau at work.



Sorry for the multiple posts - it wasn't showing as being posted so I clicked again


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Long and photo-heavy post because I was in Longchamp heaven! Plus a reveal!!

I went to Woodbury Commons, and the sale over Memorial Day Weekend was crazy!! I feel like they are trying to offload TONS of stock, as all the shelves were stuffed more than I've ever seen - and I've been to Woodbury too many times. The entire store was 20% off on top of markdowns too. 

They had LPs and cuirs, LP Heritage lines, Roseaus, Penelopes, the furry bags from last winter and a lot of past collections; they even had Mademoiselles and Paris Premiers, Amazones, and Madeleines! It was so exciting and overwhelming for a Longchamp/bag lover like me  

I'm sorry I didn't take very many good pictures! The store was busy and I became too preoccupied with trying on the bags! Hopefully the background of the modshots I took will help show how much stock and how many colors they had. 

Right now my work is so casual, jeans and a tee, but if I'm ever in an official office, the first bag I'll buy will be an LP Heritage! By then I may have to buy secondhand, but I think it's such a beautiful work bag. They had so many colors and the price was so good that it was hard to resist buying one, but it just doesn't suit my lifestyle right now.

I also tried on the Amazone because I was so curious about it, but I don't think it's for me! I keep trying to like these classic chain-strap-flap-bag styles but they just don't seem to suit my aesthetic. They're very ladylike and my style is more casual/comfy/boho.

The lighting in stores is so bad I had to lighten my photos in editing mode, but I tried to keep the pics true to color. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

And lastly, a reveal!! This is a limited edition, one that I talked about getting but at the time it didn't make sense for my budget. After seeing it in person, I fell in love and I think it'll match a lot of my outfits.

It was marked down to $165, and with an extra 20% off, just $132!! How could I leave this adorable little thing behind??

It was a little dusty from storage and not with factory wrapping or anything, so I asked the SA if there were anymore in the back. He checked and said no, although they may just be saying that! I was with my mom and she was hoping for the black one but no luck. Regardless, it looks new once brushed off, so I went for it!

Can anyone guess before scrolling down my reveal?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Oops, forgot to attach the last pic! 

Thanks for reading my long posts and sharing in my excitement!

I can't believe I still am planning to get the Nendo bag and hopefully one of the tiny leather LPs from the AW19 collection. If I go for it, I'll have to take an updated collection pic!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It was so exciting and overwhelming for a Longchamp/bag lover like me
> 
> Right now my work is so casual, jeans and a tee, but if I'm ever in an official office, the first bag I'll buy will be an LP Heritage! By then I may have to buy secondhand, but I think it's such a beautiful work bag. They had so many colors and the price was so good that it was hard to resist buying one, but it just doesn't suit my lifestyle right now.



Congrats on your "Hiatus"!  A great buy 

I can understand the overwhelming feeling - it's like bags which you never thought were within reach are all around you that you just have to take stock and re-think what you really want then and there! It's how I feel when I attend the LC F&F in my home country!

I think even if your workplace is casual, an M size Heritage would look great to dress up a jeans and T look, once in a while and when you feel a little dressier that day  Maybe you can head back to Woodbury before the weekend is over


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> How could I leave this adorable little thing behind??



Yay for you, congrats on your Shayne Oliver bag! I remember from when the collection came out that you really liked that particular bag so I’m very happy for you that you got your hands on one.  Glad you had fun at the outlet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for reading my long posts and sharing in my excitement



Thank you for sharing these photos with us. The stock at Woodbury looks awesome. Very well stocked. So happy that you got this cutie at such a fabulous price. Congrats!


----------



## chinadoll.usa

chinadoll.usa said:


> My Longchamp bag collection.
> 
> Photo taken on a gloomy day; iPhone exposure adjustment levels used.



My updated Longchamps collection:

Le Pliage Medium Shoulder Tote Bag (London 2019 edition)


----------



## CrazyLV

Hi ladies,

I need your help!!
I found those bags are on sale but which one is keeper? Dog or Horse?!?

Horse print is so rare cos it has perfect in the middle position among other bag!!

TIA heaps!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

CrazyLV said:


> I found those bags are on sale but which one is keeper? Dog or Horse?!?



Horse would be my choice because the motif is iconic Longchamp.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Horse would be my choice because the motif is iconic Longchamp.



+1


----------



## SmokieDragon

Madeleine Tribu last week and LPC Etoiles this week


----------



## cheidel

Angelblake said:


> Roseau at work.


Beautiful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's my free-to-me white crossbody from the discontinued Quadri line. I had a $100 store credit at the Real Real which exactly covered the price of this bag.  It's pristine, appears never used, and is Made in France. Glad to add a Quadri back into my collection; had one a few yrs ago that I re-homed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Glad to add a Quadri back into my collectionQUOTE]
> 
> Wow! Congrats on getting this! I am a big fan of the Quadri line. Used to have the wristlet wallet and other SLGs but rehomed all of them due to low usage. This crossbody looks very functional, almost like a WOC capacity? I like the fact that you are embracing white bags! Something I'm still struggling with...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> This crossbody looks very functional, almost like a WOC capacity? I like the fact that you are embracing white bags!



Thank you dear.  Yes this Quadri is about 8.5 x 5.5 x 2 inches, so I think that’s just very slightly bigger than the Foulonne WOC? It can fit a mini-umbrella.

I actually had been hunting a white Quadri for a while because I think the textured leather will resist color transfer better than some other softer porous leathers, like for instance the white Mademoiselle which costs 10x as much lol. I am having fun wearing white bags this summer; so glad I gave it a try!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> It can fit a mini-umbrella.
> I am having fun wearing white bags this summer!



To me, any bag that fits a mini umbrella is awesome! I agree with you that this textured leather will be more hardy than smooth leather. I am almost tempted to try the 3D hobo crossbody in white but the smooth leather is daunting for me. This white bag however, keeps popping up in my mind. Looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> This white bag however, keeps popping up in my mind.



Me too, I’ve seriously been considering getting the Voyageuse in that color and the texture is a plus. In that pic above it looks white but in most others it appears off-white, like clay or maybe ivory. I haven’t decided for sure on a Voyageuse color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’ve seriously been considering getting the Voyageuse in that color and the texture is a plus.



I am thrown off by its actual color too. Some pics made it look a bit off white. I like how the logo looks more understated in this tone on tone here. Plus overall, it just looks like a simpler silhouette which I prefer, as compared to the style beside it. But then again, my opinions might change after seeing them in person.


----------



## chinadoll.usa

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my free-to-me white crossbody from the discontinued Quadri line. I had a $100 store credit at the Real Real which exactly covered the price of this bag.  It's pristine, appears never used, and is Made in France. Glad to add a Quadri back into my collection; had one a few yrs ago that I re-homed.
> 
> View attachment 4455559


Such a pretty bag. Congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my free-to-me white crossbody from the discontinued Quadri line. I had a $100 store credit at the Real Real which exactly covered the price of this bag.  It's pristine, appears never used, and is Made in France. Glad to add a Quadri back into my collection; had one a few yrs ago that I re-homed.
> 
> View attachment 4455559



Beautiful! Congrats and wonderful that it's free!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

chinadoll.usa said:


> Such a pretty bag. Congrats!





SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful! Congrats and wonderful that it's free!



Thank you both!


----------



## barbie90

Just got this backpack in fig color. The color are slightly different due to lighting.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my free-to-me white crossbody from the discontinued Quadri line. I had a $100 store credit at the Real Real which exactly covered the price of this bag.  It's pristine, appears never used, and is Made in France. Glad to add a Quadri back into my collection; had one a few yrs ago that I re-homed.
> 
> View attachment 4455559


Beautiful, congrats!!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

My purchase from the Longchamp sale: Cavalcade Wallet on Chain in Silver 





couple of instagram shots


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> My purchase from the Longchamp sale: Cavalcade Wallet on Chain in Silver
> 
> View attachment 4466347
> View attachment 4466348
> 
> 
> couple of instagram shots
> View attachment 4466350
> View attachment 4466351



A splendid choice! It looks very high fashion


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Cavalcade Wallet on Chain in Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I am a WOC fan so I believe you will get a lot of use with this one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> A splendid choice! It looks very high fashion





frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! I am a WOC fan so I believe you will get a lot of use with this one.



Thank you both.  Personally I've never been a big fan of the WOC style per se, but I think this will make a glam little evening bag, especially while traveling, because the silver color will go with whatever I pack!


----------



## Obsessed68

Just received my 3d crossbody pouch in sapphire and the game on navy strap! Both gorgeous ! I've been eyeing the bag for six months to splurge, so glad I've waited, got it 40 % off of the French price (168 euros instead of 280)!


----------



## blondiekinz

I just got my first Longchamp!

It's the Le Pliage Neo in black.


----------



## Obsessed68

blondiekinz said:


> View attachment 4467446
> 
> I just got my first Longchamp!
> 
> It's the Le Pliage Neo in black.



Great choice  Timeless!


----------



## SmokieDragon

blondiekinz said:


> View attachment 4467446
> 
> I just got my first Longchamp!
> 
> It's the Le Pliage Neo in black.



Lovely and congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Obsessed68 said:


> Just received my 3d crossbody pouch in sapphire and the game on navy strap! Both gorgeous ! I've been eyeing the bag for six months to splurge, so glad I've waited, got it 40 % off of the French price (168 euros instead of 280)!



Happy to be your fraternal bag twin and identical strap twin


----------



## MeepMeep67

My little goodies from the Longchamp sale online


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> Just received my 3d crossbody pouch in sapphire and the game on navy strap!


Yay to both bag and strap twins! Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> My little goodies from the Longchamp sale]


Wonderful picks! I love everything you got! That card case looks especially useful for small bags!


----------



## Obsessed68

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy to be your fraternal bag twin and identical strap twin





frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay to both bag and strap twins! Congrats!



Thank you ladies !!!  I'm happy i got both !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still with khaki small cuir and M&M's strap. Sharing a pic of this adorable elephant made with flowers.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still with khaki small cuir and M&M's strap. Sharing a pic of this adorable elephant made with flowers.


beautiful bag and strap.  Love the flowers and the amazing elephant


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still with khaki small cuir and M&M's strap. Sharing a pic of this adorable elephant made with flowers.



I love that little elephant!


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still with khaki small cuir and M&M's strap. Sharing a pic of this adorable elephant made with flowers.



Everything looks great ! You, flowers and your Longchamp gear!! I love that strap btw
Since u have the same 3d sapphire crossbody pouch as me, did u try the strap with this bag?  Wondering if this could work !


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful picks! I love everything you got! That card case looks especially useful for small bags!


 Thank you!  Thats what I was thinking too, and was pleasantly surprised to see its MIF


----------



## J Bella

I brought this beauty out for the 1st time. I waited a long time to use her & I absolutely love it. Showstopper!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love the flowers and the amazing elephant


Thank you! I love that elephant too. So adorable and cheerful! 


SmokieDragon said:


> I love that little elephant!


Me too! There were other animals on display but this elephant was the cutest. 


Obsessed68 said:


> did u try the strap with this bag!


Oh, that's an idea! I haven't tried it out yet. I will let you know when I give it a try.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

J Bella said:


> Showstopper!


Very pretty Madeline!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

J Bella said:


> I brought this beauty out for the 1st time. I waited a long time to use her & I absolutely love it. Showstopper!



Beautiful Madeleine and great pic! Thanks for sharing and I hope you’ll decide to carry it more often.  I love my Madeleines!


----------



## SmokieDragon

J Bella said:


> I brought this beauty out for the 1st time. I waited a long time to use her & I absolutely love it. Showstopper!



Beautiful!


----------



## MeepMeep67

J Bella said:


> I brought this beauty out for the 1st time. I waited a long time to use her & I absolutely love it. Showstopper!


----------



## J Bella

Cosmopolitan said:


> Beautiful Madeleine and great pic! Thanks for sharing and I hope you’ll decide to carry it more often.  I love my Madeleines!


I will. I don’t know what took me so long


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> My purchase from the Longchamp sale: Cavalcade Wallet on Chain in Silver
> 
> View attachment 4466347
> View attachment 4466348
> 
> 
> couple of instagram shots
> View attachment 4466350
> View attachment 4466351


Gorgeous!  A very functional wallet!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!  A very functional wallet!



Thank you


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

My beloved pink work horse! Although I adore this pink I am considering getting another one when going to London in a couple of weeks. Maybe getting one of those with the Big Ben motive


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

ItsMeRuud said:


> My beloved pink work horse! Although I adore this pink I am considering getting another one in a darker shade when going to London in a couple of weeks. Maybe getting one of those with the Big Ben motive
> View attachment 4475446


Lol, i hit the quote AND post buttons accidentally Sorry!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's my last SS19 sale item, the Madeleine small top handle bag in navy, along with my previously purchased Madeleine crossbody bags in black and khaki. (I shot these pics in really bright sunlight, so please forgive the glare and shadows.)


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my last SS19 sale item, the Madeleine small top handle bag in navy, along with my previously purchased Madeleine crossbody bags in black and khaki. (I shot these pics in really bright sunlight, so please forgive the glare and shadows.)
> 
> View attachment 4478273
> View attachment 4478274



Nothing to forgive! I just love the Madeleine trifecta   And so happy to see that you have given the bigger size a chance


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Nothing to forgive! I just love the Madeleine trifecta   And so happy to see that you have given the bigger size a chance



Thank you!  I'm so disappointed the Madeleine line is being discontinued. Love the quietly elegant design, the handy features, the thick durable leather. So much better than some of the overdone made-for-instagram bags that LC has been focused on churning out lately.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you!  I'm so disappointed the Madeleine line is being discontinued. Love the quietly elegant design, the handy features, the thick durable leather. So much better than some of the overdone made-for-instagram bags that LC has been focused on churning out lately.



I know what you mean. It's sad when our favourites go especially when they're great functional workhorses. For me, my heart broke a little when the Quadri was discontinued.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> For me, my heart broke a little when the Quadri was discontinued.



And the Heritage line.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my last SS19 sale item, the Madeleine small top handle bag in navy, along with my previously purchased Madeleine crossbody bags in black and khaki. (I shot these pics in really bright sunlight, so please forgive the glare and shadows.)
> 
> View attachment 4478273
> View attachment 4478274


The Madeleine is so pretty!! Lovely navy, and the back pocket is a great design feature!

Yes, I wish we still had the Heritage and Quadri lines too


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The Madeleine is so pretty!! Lovely navy, and the back pocket is a great design feature!



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my last SS19 sale item, the Madeleine small top handle bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great piece! Congrats! It's absolutely beautiful!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a great piece



Thank you. Happy I grabbed this in final days of the sale. Really a substantial and well made bag.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my last SS19 sale item, the Madeleine small top handle bag in navy, along with my previously purchased Madeleine crossbody bags in black and khaki. (I shot these pics in really bright sunlight, so please forgive the glare and shadows.)
> 
> View attachment 4478273
> View attachment 4478274


All are lovely, but that Navy is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cheidel

This lovely large Cuir was delivered today!  The color is called Clay, and so happy she was on sale on LC website.   I tried to capture the color, which looks beige to me.  I just sprayed her with AppleGuard.  I posted pic of my Pebble to show the color difference.  She joins my other large Cuirs (red, black, natural, and pebble).  Love this size!


----------



## cheidel

J Bella said:


> I brought this beauty out for the 1st time. I waited a long time to use her & I absolutely love it. Showstopper!


Beautiful color, congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love this size!


Wow! Look at your gorgeous family of cuirs! All neutrals and looking perfect!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! Look at your gorgeous family of cuirs! All neutrals and looking perfect!


Thank you!   When I add the Navy, this collection will be complete!


----------



## MeepMeep67

cheidel said:


> This lovely large Cuir was delivered today!  The color is called Clay, and so happy she was on sale on LC website.   I tried to capture the color, which looks beige to me.  I just sprayed her with AppleGuard.  I posted pic of my Pebble to show the color difference.  She joins my other large Cuirs (red, black, natural, and pebble).  Love this size!


 Perfect collection


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thank you!   When I add the Navy, this collection will be complete!


I'm sure your collection will be complete very soon!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> All are lovely, but that Navy is absolutely gorgeous!!!!



Thank you and congrats on your new Cuir. Love the clay color.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> This lovely large Cuir was delivered today!  The color is called Clay, and so happy she was on sale on LC website.   I tried to capture the color, which looks beige to me.  I just sprayed her with AppleGuard.  I posted pic of my Pebble to show the color difference.  She joins my other large Cuirs (red, black, natural, and pebble).  Love this size!



Looking great and congrats!!


----------



## cheidel

Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you and congrats on your new Cuir. Love the clay color.


Thank you so much.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm sure your collection will be complete very soon!


Hope to find a Navy Cuir, as long as its large!


----------



## cheidel

MeepMeep67 said:


> Perfect collection


Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Hope to find a Navy Cuir, as long as its large!


I'll look out for you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Picked up this gorgeous Mademoiselle strap in Honey. I think it will contrast beautifully with my Mocha and Khaki cuirs. Indicated the model number for quick reference, in case anyone wish to get one as well. The Sapphire version is just as beautiful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Picked up this gorgeous Mademoiselle strap in Honey.



Congrats on your new strap! Love the honey color.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Picked up this gorgeous Mademoiselle strap in Honey. I think it will contrast beautifully with my Mocha and Khaki cuirs. Indicated the model number for quick reference, in case anyone wish to get one as well. The Sapphire version is just as beautiful!



Lovely! Can't wait to see them on your Cuirs!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your new strap! Love the honey color.


Thank you! I love this color as well. After a few visits to the boutique, I'm convinced this is the right yellow for me. Counting down by weeks to the arrival of the bag that it is meant to pair with. 


SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely! Can't wait to see them on your Cuirs!


Thank you! I will need to apply some leather protectant before I use it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Counting down by weeks to the arrival of the bag that it is meant to pair with.



Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Looking forward to your reveal.


I'm excited too! It took me so long to add this bag to my LC family.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm excited too! It took me so long to add this bag to my LC family.



Oh I think I can guess based on that hint but I don’t want to spoil it. Will be happy to wait and see.


----------



## missconvy

Red for some ice cream


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh I think I can guess.


Yep, I'm sure you already know. You've witnessed my back and forth with this bag. 
Crossing my fingers that all goes well with this order.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missconvy said:


> Red for some ice cream


Red for adventures!


----------



## pursesandoxies

New to me, grey medium Cuir ❤️ I jazzed her up a little with my TB strap.


----------



## pursesandoxies

LC Game On strap for my fuchsia Cuir & cute lil KS frog


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pursesandoxies said:


> New to me, grey medium Cuir ❤️ I jazzed her up a little with my TB strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4486202





pursesandoxies said:


> LC Game On strap for my fuchsia Cuir & cute lil KS frog
> View attachment 4486205


Such lovely strap combos!!


----------



## pursesandoxies

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Such lovely strap combos!!


Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pursesandoxies said:


> , grey medium Cuir ❤️


Gorgeous color! Love that strap too.


----------



## pursesandoxies

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous color! Love that strap too.


Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pursesandoxies said:


> LC Game On strap for my fuchsia Cuir


Wow, I haven't thought of pairing my Game On strap with a cuir. Thanks for sharing this idea![/QUOTE]


----------



## SmokieDragon

pursesandoxies said:


> LC Game On strap for my fuchsia Cuir & cute lil KS frog
> View attachment 4486205



That's a wonderful idea to use O-rings for straps with smaller carabiners!! Both bags and straps look awesome!


----------



## pursesandoxies

SmokieDragon said:


> That's a wonderful idea to use O-rings for straps with smaller carabiners!! Both bags and straps look awesome!


Thank you so much


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Picked up this gorgeous Mademoiselle strap in Honey. I think it will contrast beautifully with my Mocha and Khaki cuirs. Indicated the model number for quick reference, in case anyone wish to get one as well. The Sapphire version is just as beautiful!


Very pretty!


----------



## MeepMeep67

pursesandoxies said:


> LC Game On strap for my fuchsia Cuir & cute lil KS frog
> View attachment 4486205


 beautiful


----------



## missconvy

Decided to dress up my backpack.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missconvy said:


> Decided to dress up my backpack.


So cute!


----------



## missconvy

frenziedhandbag said:


> So cute!


 Thanks!


----------



## MeepMeep67

missconvy said:


> Decided to dress up my backpack.


 very cute!


----------



## pursesandoxies

MeepMeep67 said:


> beautiful


Thank you


----------



## xtye1

Got home from work to some happy post today - my new Longchamp le pliage in small with the top handles. Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

xtye1 said:


> Love it!


Classic in a fun size. Enjoy. You will love it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Just back from the boutique where I picked up my birthday present a couple of days early. And they had some champagne ready for me! Here's my new Mademoiselle small hobo in the new FW19 color called Brandy. It's a beautiful dark burgundy with some purple and brown undertones. Will take some more pics under better lighting in the next couple of days.
 




Also got the Foulonne card holder in the new silver color. Already have this in black and I use it a lot in my smaller bags.


----------



## missconvy

xtye1 said:


> View attachment 4490429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got home from work to some happy post today - my new Longchamp le pliage in small with the top handles. Love it!


I recently purchased this as well and I’m so surprised how much this holds!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Just back from the boutique where I picked up my birthday present a couple of days early. And they had some champagne ready for me! Here's my new Mademoiselle small hobo in the new FW19 color called Brandy. It's a beautiful dark burgundy with some purple and brown undertones. Will take some more pics under better lighting in the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491870
> 
> 
> Also got the Foulonne card holder in the new silver color. Already have this in black and I use it a lot in my smaller bags.
> View attachment 4491871


Yay yay yay!!! Both are very lovely. Love the colors of both. Hope you are enjoying the birthday festivities!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new Mademoiselle


Hooray! What gorgeous goodies! They are both so beautiful. Congrats and I love the nice gesture by the boutique.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yay yay yay!!! Both are very lovely. Love the colors of both. Hope you are enjoying the birthday festivities!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Hooray! What gorgeous goodies! They are both so beautiful. Congrats and I love the nice gesture by the boutique.



Thank you both! Hope to capture the color better tmrw; it’s a different, modern looking dark plum/prune sort of shade with some brown in it. Quite neutral and will go with a lot of fall/winter outfits.... BBB, I hope everything worked out with your Nendo bag in time for your birthday. And FH I’m looking forward to your reveal too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’m looking forward to your reveal too.


Having seen Brandy in store, it truly is not the typical burgundy we see during FW season. Yours is definitely more unique. I love the color. Ah, mine. I have six more weeks to go.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Just back from the boutique where I picked up my birthday present a couple of days early. And they had some champagne ready for me! Here's my new Mademoiselle small hobo in the new FW19 color called Brandy. It's a beautiful dark burgundy with some purple and brown undertones. Will take some more pics under better lighting in the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491870
> 
> 
> Also got the Foulonne card holder in the new silver color. Already have this in black and I use it a lot in my smaller bags.
> View attachment 4491871


The Brandy color is gorgeous, beautiful Mademoiselle!  Love the silver card holder too!! I think I need one!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ah, mine. I have six more weeks to go.



Yikes that’s crazy! Hope it doesn’t really take that long. 



cheidel said:


> The Brandy color is gorgeous, beautiful Mademoiselle!  Love the silver card holder too!! I think I need one!



Thank you! You know the Cuirs are coming in Brandy too in case you are interested.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hope it doesn’t really take that long. the Cuirs are coming in Brandy


I hope it takes another four weeks? 
Wooh, I need to see how the cuirs look in Brandy.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Adding some more pics of my new Mademoiselle in Brandy


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Just back from the boutique where I picked up my birthday present a couple of days early. And they had some champagne ready for me! Here's my new Mademoiselle small hobo in the new FW19 color called Brandy. It's a beautiful dark burgundy with some purple and brown undertones. Will take some more pics under better lighting in the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491870
> 
> 
> Also got the Foulonne card holder in the new silver color. Already have this in black and I use it a lot in my smaller bags.
> View attachment 4491871



Congrats on both pieces!! Wow, champagne!!  Cheers!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Adding some more pics of my new Mademoiselle in Brandy
> 
> View attachment 4492679
> View attachment 4492680
> View attachment 4492681
> View attachment 4492682
> View attachment 4492683
> View attachment 4492684
> View attachment 4492685



Love the trifecta!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on both pieces!! Wow, champagne!!  Cheers!!!





SmokieDragon said:


> Love the trifecta!



Thanks SD.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle in Brandy


How beautiful! I love the gunmetal hw on your Brandy. It lends a streamlined look vs silver hw.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Adding some more pics of my new Mademoiselle in Brandy
> 
> View attachment 4492679
> View attachment 4492680
> View attachment 4492681
> View attachment 4492682
> View attachment 4492683
> View attachment 4492684
> View attachment 4492685


Amaaaaazing collection!!!


----------



## pursesandoxies

Another new to me  my 3rd Medium Cuir and I think I'm done for awhile..or am I?


----------



## SmokieDragon

pursesandoxies said:


> I think I'm done for awhile..or am I?
> View attachment 4493490



I don't think there such a thing as that haha  Beautiful Cuir and strap


----------



## pursesandoxies

SmokieDragon said:


> I don't think there such a thing as that haha  Beautiful Cuir and strap


I know right?? lol.  I try and talk myself out of things, it never works lol. Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pursesandoxies said:


> I try and talk myself out of things, it never works


I can affirm that. Congrats on your cuir. It is beautiful.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yikes that’s crazy! Hope it doesn’t really take that long.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You know the Cuirs are coming in Brandy too in case you are interested.


Yay! Of course I’m interested, thanks for the info!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Adding some more pics of my new Mademoiselle in Brandy
> 
> View attachment 4492679
> View attachment 4492680
> View attachment 4492681
> View attachment 4492682
> View attachment 4492683
> View attachment 4492684
> View attachment 4492685


Both are absolutely gorgeous!  I would love the large Cuir in Brandy!


----------



## cheidel

pursesandoxies said:


> Another new to me  my 3rd Medium Cuir and I think I'm done for awhile..or am I?
> View attachment 4493490


Beautiful!  What is the color name? Thanks!


----------



## pursesandoxies

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can affirm that. Congrats on your cuir. It is beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## pursesandoxies

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!  What is the color name? Thanks!


Thank you  I bought it preloved and they had it listed as beige metallic.  I found it under that color name and platinum so I'm not sure.  It looks exactly like the platinum though, even the interior.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

When I need a compact and fuss free crossbody, MAD comes to mind. So light and carefree. Never mind that it's crowded at the "Oishi Hokkaido Food Fair". MAD can handle it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> When I need a compact and fuss free crossbody, MAD comes to mind.



Looking good! Glad you're enjoying your Madeleine.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Glad you're enjoying your Madeleine.


Thank you! It's really a wonderful bag. It is even more spacious now, after I switched my french wallet to just a card holder for cash and cards.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> When I need a compact and fuss free crossbody, MAD comes to mind. So light and carefree. Never mind that it's crowded at the "Oishi Hokkaido Food Fair". MAD can handle it.



Food looks so delicious! MAD looks fabulous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> MAD looks fabulous!


Thank you dear!


----------



## sittysue

So excited Just got my Emerald green le pliage cuir from Nordstrom Just beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My 2 bags which I carried to work together this past week


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My 2 bags which I carried to work together this past week


Both are looking fabulous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Both are looking fabulous!



Thanks so much!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> When I need a compact and fuss free crossbody, MAD comes to mind. So light and carefree. Never mind that it's crowded at the "Oishi Hokkaido Food Fair". MAD can handle it.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> My 2 bags which I carried to work together this past week


Love the beautiful Tote paired with the matching scarf!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Brendutch

SmokieDragon said:


> My 2 bags which I carried to work together this past week


Beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Love the beautiful Tote paired with the matching scarf!!!!





Brendutch said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks so much! I had to track down this matching scarf in a different boutique from the one I go to as I didn't buy it straight away with the tote and it sold out. Someone had booked it at the other boutique but gave it up so lucky me hehe


----------



## littleblackbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My 2 bags which I carried to work together this past week


Love them both, but especially the mini LP cuir. Love love love it!!! So tempted by this little gem, but would get it in navy for me. I must resist though, have way too many bags, yes I DO!!!!!


----------



## westvillage

Hi Longchamp-ions... this is me with the Chloe travel bag taken in the New York City Soho boutique during the June sale. I passed on this bag and then spotted this photo again yesterday.  That was it!   I just had to hunt it down so I texted the store to see if they still had one lonely bag hanging around. Yes...and at the sale price. CC transaction and I’ll pick it up this week (I live in a 15 minute walk of that shop yet it feels like it’s in a galaxy far far away. Life is so compressed.) Maybe if I hadn’t worn that perfectly coordinated shirt of navy and pink stylized tulips I could have resisted..haha. C’est la vie ... I’m happy. Life is too short to pass up a design that makes me smile from ear to ear.


----------



## SmokieDragon

littleblackbag said:


> Love them both, but especially the mini LP cuir. Love love love it!!! So tempted by this little gem, but would get it in navy for me. I must resist though, have way too many bags, yes I DO!!!!!



It's a great bag with easy access and roomy too! You need one. It will be your dinner bag, weekend bag, etc - I brought mine to work even haha! Very versatile!

Here's my WIMB post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-show-us-please.859041/page-114#post-33235316

BTW, it can also hold my filled up Le Sport Sac 3D Pouch in addition to all the items in the WIMB post and also my car keys - just that it can't be zipped up if the 3D Pouch is inside as the zip of the pouch is a little too close to the top. That's how roomy it is!


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> Hi Longchamp-ions... this is me with the Chloe travel bag taken in the New York City Soho boutique during the June sale. I passed on this bag and then spotted this photo again yesterday.  That was it!   I just had to hunt it down so I texted the store to see if they still had one lonely bag hanging around. Yes...and at the sale price. CC transaction and I’ll pick it up this week (I live in a 15 minute walk of that shop yet it feels like it’s in a galaxy far far away. Life is so compressed.) Maybe if I hadn’t worn that perfectly coordinated shirt of navy and pink stylized tulips I could have resisted..haha. C’est la vie ... I’m happy. Life is too short to pass up a design that makes me smile from ear to ear.
> 
> View attachment 4501804



Congrats and it's just meant to be! Now you can start planning on when to use it


----------



## littleblackbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It's a great bag with easy access and roomy too! You need one. It will be your dinner bag, weekend bag, etc - I brought mine to work even haha! Very versatile!
> 
> Here's my WIMB post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-show-us-please.859041/page-114#post-33235316
> 
> BTW, it can also hold my filled up Le Sport Sac 3D Pouch in addition to all the items in the WIMB post and also my car keys - just that it can't be zipped up if the 3D Pouch is inside as the zip of the pouch is a little too close to the top. That's how roomy it is!


You are really not helping!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> Life is too short to pass up a design that makes me smile from ear to ear.


Congrats! This is a bag that truly makes one smile!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> You are really not helping!!!!


@SmokieDragon is a very strong (also, dangerous) enabler.


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> It's a great bag with easy access and roomy too! You need one. It will be your dinner bag, weekend bag, etc - I brought mine to work even haha! Very versatile!
> 
> Here's my WIMB post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-show-us-please.859041/page-114#post-33235316
> 
> BTW, it can also hold my filled up Le Sport Sac 3D Pouch in addition to all the items in the WIMB post and also my car keys - just that it can't be zipped up if the 3D Pouch is inside as the zip of the pouch is a little too close to the top. That's how roomy it is!



Correction: Le Sport Sac 3 Zip Pouch


----------



## SmokieDragon

littleblackbag said:


> You are really not helping!!!!



Just pointing out the strong points of the bag 



frenziedhandbag said:


> @SmokieDragon is a very strong (also, dangerous) enabler.



Me? Noooooooooo haha


----------



## FrenchBulldog

My adorable little Heritage gettin "Twilly" with it!


----------



## cheidel

westvillage said:


> Hi Longchamp-ions... this is me with the Chloe travel bag taken in the New York City Soho boutique during the June sale. I passed on this bag and then spotted this photo again yesterday.  That was it!   I just had to hunt it down so I texted the store to see if they still had one lonely bag hanging around. Yes...and at the sale price. CC transaction and I’ll pick it up this week (I live in a 15 minute walk of that shop yet it feels like it’s in a galaxy far far away. Life is so compressed.) Maybe if I hadn’t worn that perfectly coordinated shirt of navy and pink stylized tulips I could have resisted..haha. C’est la vie ... I’m happy. Life is too short to pass up a design that makes me smile from ear to ear.
> 
> View attachment 4501804


Such a pretty, whimsical Travel Bag!!!!  It was meant to be since one is left waiting for you to take it home!!!


----------



## cheidel

FrenchBulldog said:


> My adorable little Heritage gettin "Twilly" with it!
> 
> View attachment 4502747


Beautiful bag, and it looks perfect with the scarf!! I wish I could tie mine as perfect and neat as yours.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag, and it looks perfect with the scarf!! I wish I could tie mine as perfect and neat as yours.


Sure you can.  Place your twilly in the center of the handle, make sure both sides of the twilly are even and then slowly wrap one side at a time.  I remember marveling at the expertise of the SA's at LV.  I also watched a few videos and practiced with a cotton bandana LOL.  This one actually, to my surprise, came out perfect!


----------



## lilac28

Found this cutie at Winners for $79.99.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lilac28 said:


> Found this cutie at Winners for $79.99.



Please don’t take offense, but you might want to have that authenticated. I’m not a Pliage expert so my word isn’t definitive but I’m pretty sure that Longchamp did not produce its Sakura bags in that colorway. These were the official colorways as I recall:


----------



## lilac28

Cosmopolitan said:


> Please don’t take offense, but you might want to have that authenticated. I’m not a Pliage expert so my word isn’t definitive but I’m pretty sure that Longchamp did not produce its Sakura bags in that colorway. These were the official colorways as I recall:
> 
> View attachment 4508840
> View attachment 4508841


No offence taken at all! Appreciate the heads up. I don’t know LC too well and the bag seemed pretty....pity scammers work this particular location


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lilac28 said:


> No offence taken at all! Appreciate the heads up. I don’t know LC too well and the bag seemed pretty....pity scammers work this particular location



Sorry this happened to you and I hope you can get a refund. Unfortunately this style was widely faked.


----------



## lilac28

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sorry this happened to you and I hope you can get a refund. Unfortunately this style was widely faked.


Thanks so much Cosmopolitan! I will indeed be returning this item.


----------



## SmokieDragon

lilac28 said:


> Thanks so much Cosmopolitan! I will indeed be returning this item.



Sorry this has happened but yes, you must return it. @Cosmopolitan is absolutely correct about the official colourways


----------



## SmokieDragon

My LCs over the past few days


----------



## lilac28

SmokieDragon said:


> Sorry this has happened but yes, you must return it. @Cosmopolitan is absolutely correct about the official colourways


Thx for confirming as well SmokieDragon, appreciate it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My LCs over the past few days


Beauties!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beauties!



Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Small Neo with Etoiles strap before, during and after a short holiday. Lazy to change out of it as it is such an easy bag to use; especially for travel.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small Neo with Etoiles strap before, during and after a short holiday. Lazy to change out of it as it is such an easy bag to use; especially for travel.


Looks good with my favorite Etoiles strap!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Looks good with my favorite Etoiles strap!


Thank you. So comfortable on the shoulder too. Love the wide strap!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small Neo with Etoiles strap before, during and after a short holiday. Lazy to change out of it as it is such an easy bag to use; especially for travel.



Yay for being identical bag and strap twins  Can't go wrong with these classics!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Can't go wrong with these classics!


So true! They are staples!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Highestcloud said:


> Joining the club with my first Lc bags ☺️


What are the colors?


----------



## Cool Breeze

Here is my Roseau just back from Longchamp’s repair department.  It almost looks brand new!  My bag is about 10+ years old.   It needed the handles repaired as a result of the ropes inching away from the base of the straps.  $30 repair.  Plus, they replaced the bamboo toggle due to the metal paint wearing off the original piece. No charge for the replacement.  Longchamp was great from start to finish.  The associate who handles phone inquires and who also relays the costs of repairs, post diagnosis, was very friendly and personable.  I have such high regard for this company and their products, especially after this experience.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cool Breeze said:


> Here is my Roseau just back from Longchamp’s repair department.



Wow, your Roseau looks fantastic! As you said, just like new.  Glad you had a good experience with the repair.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Cosmopolitan said:


> Wow, your Roseau looks fantastic! As you said, just like new.  Glad you had a good experience with the repair.


Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> View attachment 4515652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, they replaced the bamboo toggle due to the metal paint wearing off the original piece. No charge for the replacement.



Your bag looks fantastic!!! Thanks for the info about the free bamboo toggle replacement. I could do with one! It's not visible when looked at straight on but I know where it is when I angle my head to look down at it, LOL!


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Your bag looks fantastic!!! Thanks for the info about the free bamboo toggle replacement. I could do with one! It's not visible when looked at straight on but I know where it is when I angle my head to look down at it, LOL!


Thank you!


----------



## Joeli7

Picked this up today, for a set of keys I don't use daily.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Joeli7 said:


> Picked this up today,


Foulonne is always a splendid choice if you need something sturdy. 
Beautiful in black!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My Ikat strap from S/S 2019. I did not expect this strap to be of thick webbing material, which is great!


----------



## chocolateturtle

Just got these two today! both small, neo black and fleur navy.


----------



## MeepMeep67

chocolateturtle said:


> Just got these two today! both small, one neo black and the other fleur navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536929


I love them both, especially the Navy great useful bags


----------



## sittysue

Joeli7 said:


> Picked this up today, for a set of keys I don't use daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517215


they seen to have discontinued the foulonne coin purses


----------



## Joeli7

sittysue said:


> they seen to have discontinued the foulonne coin purses


The one place in my city that sells Longchamp has a pretty limited selection to begin with and online shopping isn't available either... but I would have liked a coin purse!


----------



## SmokieDragon

chocolateturtle said:


> Just got these two today! both small, neo black and fleur navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536929



Congrats!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I got the Mademoiselle strap that matches my Brandy Mademoiselle. 








Strap drop lengths:
included short handle (attached to bag) = 8" drop
add-on wide perforated strap (removable) = 13" drop
included long strap (removable) = 21" drop


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I got the Mademoiselle strap that matches my Brandy Mademoiselle.
> 
> View attachment 4539181
> View attachment 4539182
> View attachment 4539183
> View attachment 4539184
> View attachment 4539185
> 
> 
> Strap drop lengths:
> included short handle (attached to bag) = 8" drop
> add-on wide perforated strap (removable) = 13" drop
> included long strap (removable) = 21" drop
> View attachment 4539189



Beautiful and great comparison! We're both identical twin straps with @frenziedhandbag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful and great comparison! We're both identical twin straps with @frenziedhandbag



Thanks and congrats to you too.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> I got the Mademoiselle strap that matches my Brandy Mademoiselle.
> 
> View attachment 4539181
> View attachment 4539182
> View attachment 4539183
> View attachment 4539184
> View attachment 4539185
> 
> 
> Strap drop lengths:
> included short handle (attached to bag) = 8" drop
> add-on wide perforated strap (removable) = 13" drop
> included long strap (removable) = 21" drop
> View attachment 4539189


Beautiful, and such a lovely bag!  Nice to have three strap choices of different lengths.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I got the Mademoiselle strap.


Yay to being strap triplets with you and @SmokieDragon 
It looks perfect with your Brandy Mlle!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chocolateturtle said:


> Just got these two today! both small, neo black and fleur navy.


Congrats! The Neo is a very practical bag. Staple piece!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Throwback to one rainy afternoon with my Denim MLH tote.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and such a lovely bag!  Nice to have three strap choices of different lengths.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay to being strap triplets with you and @SmokieDragon
> It looks perfect with your Brandy Mlle!



Thank you both. When I want to shoulder-carry my Mademoiselles, which is rare, I really like to use the attached short handles. But it's nice to have the option of a longer drop length for when wearing heavy winter coats.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Paris Premier with Ruby 3D Strap as my work bag last week and for the upcoming week


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Paris Premier with Ruby 3D Strap


Great looking duo!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great looking duo!



Thanks so much!


----------



## MeepMeep67

SmokieDragon said:


> Paris Premier with Ruby 3D Strap as my work bag last week and for the upcoming week


 perfect! its beautiful together


----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> perfect! its beautiful together



Thanks so much!


----------



## westvillage

This was yesterday’s bag which I’d posted in the Handbags and Purses thread.  Thought I’d show it here too. It’s working so well as a ‘load-er-up’ tote for errands and shopping on weekends. Light, easy access, and secure with the turn lock.  I resisted the bit ol’ logo jockey at first but now we’re bonded


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> This was yesterday’s bag which I’d posted in the Handbags and Purses thread.  Thought I’d show it here too. It’s working so well as a ‘load-er-up’ tote for errands and shopping on weekends. Light, easy access, and secure with the turn lock.  I resisted the bit ol’ logo jockey at first but now we’re bonded
> 
> View attachment 4547654



Is this the smaller or bigger size? I have the smaller size in Black and I love it too!


----------



## westvillage

I think it’s the bigger size. I bought it in the June sale. I had a bag regret immediately because I already have the black Foulonne tote with the big zipper pocket across the front. So I thought ... I don’t need another one! But it is so comfy and easy that I decided it would be my warm weather black tote and the other, which zips completely and snuggly for weather protection, would bethe cold weather tote. Plus I find the jockey so charming and he breaks up the seriousness of a large black bag. I have about 10 Longchamp bags now, about seven in leather. I’m going to get a group shot together.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> I’m going to get a group shot together.


This bag is a darling. I too, love the galloping rider. It makes a black bag look more interesting. Looking forward to your LC family shot.


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> I think it’s the bigger size. I bought it in the June sale. I had a bag regret immediately because I already have the black Foulonne tote with the big zipper pocket across the front. So I thought ... I don’t need another one! But it is so comfy and easy that I decided it would be my warm weather black tote and the other, which zips completely and snuggly for weather protection, would bethe cold weather tote. Plus I find the jockey so charming and he breaks up the seriousness of a large black bag. I have about 10 Longchamp bags now, about seven in leather. I’m going to get a group shot together.



Can't wait to see your group shot and it sounds like I have the same Black Foulonne tote with the front big zipper pocket too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I have the same Black Foulonne tote with the front big zipper pocket too!


Yes, you do. We are triplets with @westvillage


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes, you do. We are triplets with @westvillage



Ahem *cough cough* and who turned you all on to this Foulonne tote to begin with lol?????  I’m glad everyone is still loving this bag. It’s a great everyday workhorse for me. I’m surprised it was discontinued so quickly.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Ahem *cough cough* and who turned you all on to this Foulonne tote to begin with lol?????  I’m glad everyone is still loving this bag. It’s a great everyday workhorse for me. I’m surprised it was discontinued so quickly.



It was you!!! It's so light. I have been using my Paris Premier for the past 2 weeks and while I love its excellent organisation and compartmentalisation, it's heavy in comparison while this tote is as light as a feather!  Sometimes I also wonder why some LCs just don't catch on


----------



## pursesandoxies

I love to change out the straps on my bags! I've been on the hunt for this RM strap for 2-3 years and it's finally in my collection  I knew it would be perfect for my Cuirs  sorry for the bad pics, I'm a terrible photographer lol.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pursesandoxies said:


> I love to change out the straps on my bags! I've been on the hunt for this RM strap for 2-3 years and it's finally in my collection  I knew it would be perfect for my Cuirs  sorry for the bad pics, I'm a terrible photographer lol.
> View attachment 4557215
> View attachment 4557214
> View attachment 4557213



Lovely and glad you finally found it!


----------



## pursesandoxies

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely and glad you finally found it!


Thank you


----------



## MeepMeep67

pursesandoxies said:


> I love to change out the straps on my bags! I've been on the hunt for this RM strap for 2-3 years and it's finally in my collection  I knew it would be perfect for my Cuirs  sorry for the bad pics, I'm a terrible photographer lol.
> View attachment 4557215
> View attachment 4557214
> View attachment 4557213


 Beautiful great strap!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> who turned you all on to this Foulonne tote to begin with lol?


It is you! Thank you again! This bag will be a fond memory of how I missed it in Barcelona and then tracked the world for it.  So glad I got it. Rain or shine, it is a trusty companion with all the compartments within and that super functional zipper pocket outside.


----------



## pursesandoxies

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful great strap!


Thank you


----------



## ilawise26

Cosmopolitan said:


> I got the Mademoiselle strap that matches my Brandy Mademoiselle.
> 
> View attachment 4539181
> View attachment 4539182
> View attachment 4539183
> View attachment 4539184
> View attachment 4539185
> 
> 
> Strap drop lengths:
> included short handle (attached to bag) = 8" drop
> add-on wide perforated strap (removable) = 13" drop
> included long strap (removable) = 21" drop
> View attachment 4539189


What a delightful combo! congratulations


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mod shots of the small cuir on my 5"10' frame. For reference, I'm a UK size 12. Truth be told, with the cuir packed full, I do not particularly find the crossbody look flattering on me. I feel like the postman somehow.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mod shots of the small cuir on my 5"10' frame. For reference, I'm a UK size 12. Truth be told, with the cuir packed full, I do not particularly find the crossbody look flattering on me. I feel like the postman somehow.


I think it looks great on you, and you don't look like the postman carrying a mail bag!  I also love the Crossbody look on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I think it looks great on you


Thank you, my sweet friend.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Postman

you look stunning...


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mod shots of the small cuir on my 5"10' frame. For reference, I'm a UK size 12. Truth be told, with the cuir packed full, I do not particularly find the crossbody look flattering on me. I feel like the postman somehow.



Not a postman look at all!! It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hermes_lemming said:


> you look stunning...





SmokieDragon said:


> It looks fantastic on you!



Thank you ladies, you are too kind!


----------



## cheidel

Large LP Cuir in Rust with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Large LP Cuir in Rust with gunmetal hardware.


Isn't it gorgeous! It looks perfect!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Large LP Cuir in Rust with gunmetal hardware.



This color is gorgeous


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Isn't it gorgeous! It looks perfect!


Thanks!  Yes, I love it❣️


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> This color is gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## aroc

edit: Nevermind!


----------



## cheidel

Large LC Cuir Collection and my new straps. (Pebble, Chalk, Black, Natural, Red, and Rust).  Navy is currently on my wishlist.   Love these straps, one with gunmetal hardware, and the others have silver hardware.


----------



## cheidel

Gunmetal hardware!


----------



## lili45

cheidel said:


> Gunmetal hardware!


Love these!


----------



## cheidel

lili45 said:


> Love these!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Gunmetal hardware!


They look really nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Large LC Cuir Collection and my new straps. (Pebble, Chalk, Black, Natural, Red, and Rust).  Navy is currently on my wishlist.   Love these straps, one with gunmetal hardware, and the others have silver hardware.



Straps and Cuirs are looking great!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Straps and Cuirs are looking great!


Thank you!


----------



## operadrama

My first LC was the Neo SH, and the rest is history. Over the years I’ve accumulated these. Carrying them makes me happy. You can never be an Le Pliage Addict until you buy your first le pliage bag. I hope that’s not too much for a collection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

operadrama said:


> You can never be an Le Pliage Addict until you buy your first le pliage bag.


What a beautiful collection and it is so true. My first was a LP as well and I've never stopped since.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

First outing with mini SH black Club over the weekend. Loving it lots, fits my water bottle and even a scarf to keep warm in the cinema. Sharing some orchid blooms as well since they are so pretty.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> First outing with mini SH black Club over the weekend. Loving it lots, fits my water bottle and even a scarf to keep warm in the cinema.



Your new Club is looking good.  This size is so much roomier than it appears.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> This size is so much roomier than it appears.


Thank you dear! I really adore this size.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> First outing with mini SH black Club over the weekend. Loving it lots, fits my water bottle and even a scarf to keep warm in the cinema. Sharing some orchid blooms as well since they are so pretty.


Beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> First outing with mini SH black Club over the weekend. Loving it lots, fits my water bottle and even a scarf to keep warm in the cinema. Sharing some orchid blooms as well since they are so pretty.



Yay for your Club's first outing! Love your other accessories too! The orchid blooms are stunning


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> First outing with mini SH black Club over the weekend. Loving it lots, fits my water bottle and even a scarf to keep warm in the cinema. Sharing some orchid blooms as well since they are so pretty.


Beautiful orchid blooms!!! Love the mini Club!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for your Club's first outing!





cheidel said:


> Love the mini Club!


Thank you ladies, I heart florals!


----------



## cheidel

This cutie arrived today in Vermillion, LC 6 Key Case!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> This cutie arrived today in Vermillion, LC 6 Key Case!


Gorgeous red! It will serve you for a long time, as did mine!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous red! It will serve you for a long time, as did mine!


Thanks!!!


----------



## cheidel

Large Neo in Navy. I had the large Navy Cuir on my wishlist, but loving my first Neo, so I removed the Navy Cuir from my wishlist for now.


----------



## muchstuff

cheidel said:


> Large Neo in Navy. I had the large Navy Cuir on my wishlist, but loving my first Neo, so I removed the Navy Cuir from my wishlist for now.


Very smart-looking in navy.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> This cutie arrived today in Vermillion, LC 6 Key Case!



This is a gorgeous key case.  Your new Neo is pretty as well. Enjoy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> loving my first Neo


Looking fabulous!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Large Neo in Navy. I had the large Navy Cuir on my wishlist, but loving my first Neo, so I removed the Navy Cuir from my wishlist for now.



Congrats on your Neo! The navy looks especially luminous in this fabric.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Large Neo in Navy. I had the large Navy Cuir on my wishlist, but loving my first Neo, so I removed the Navy Cuir from my wishlist for now.



Congrats and looking great!! This brings back fond memories of getting my first LC - a Medium Navy Neo, 4 years ago


----------



## Indiana

Navy love..


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and looking great!! This brings back fond memories of getting my first LC - a Medium Navy Neo, 4 years ago


Thank you!!!  I just never considered the LP Neo before, but I really love this one, and have another color on my wishlist now.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Neo! The navy looks especially luminous in this fabric.


Thank you very much!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking fabulous!


Thanks! I have my eye on another one now.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> This is a gorgeous key case.  Your new Neo is pretty as well. Enjoy


Thanks very much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Indiana said:


> View attachment 4580876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy love..



looking fantastic!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Foulonne tray


----------



## Obsessed68

Indiana said:


> View attachment 4580876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy love..


Wow both are gorgeous !!!  Congrats !


----------



## Indiana

Obsessed68 said:


> Wow both are gorgeous !!!  Congrats !


Thanks!  I see you’re a 3D fan too!


----------



## Obsessed68

Indiana said:


> Thanks!  I see you’re a 3D fan too!



I am!  I would love to have more of them ! @frenziedhandbag have some beautiful 3ds too, especially the indigo one !


----------



## daliringpam

Got it last week from Longchamp Dubai sale! Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Saffron


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Indiana said:


> Navy love..


Beautiful dark blues. May I know how do you find your 3D hobo crossbody? Does the handle get in your way or feel awkward? Thank you in advance for sharing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> especially the indigo one !


Awwww, thank you! Yes, I love my Indigo 3D. Sapphire too actually. Both beautiful jewel blues.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

daliringpam said:


> Large Long Handle in Saffron


That's a really gorgeous color and congrats on scoring it during a sale!


----------



## daliringpam

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a really gorgeous color and congrats on scoring it during a sale!


Thank you!


----------



## Indiana

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful dark blues. May I know how do you find your 3D hobo crossbody? Does the handle get in your way or feel awkward? Thank you in advance for sharing.


Thankyou - your blues are beautiful too!
And no, not at all awkward.. it lies down flat and forgettable!


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awwww, thank you! Yes, I love my Indigo 3D. Sapphire too actually. Both beautiful jewel blues.


Pure eye candy!  i  my sapphire too, would love to have more items in this color but already discontinued


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Indiana said:


> it lies down flat and forgettable!




Wow, thank you so much for sharing. I need to go and try it on then.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> would love to have more items


It might just be relaunched someday, just like how khaki came back. All hope is not lost.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> It might just be relaunched someday, just like how khaki came back. All hope is not lost.


I like khaki too, it goes with everything !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I like khaki too !


Me too. It is a gorgeous green!


----------



## cheidel

daliringpam said:


> Got it last week from Longchamp Dubai sale! Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Saffron
> 
> View attachment 4583185
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583186


Love the color!  Congrats!


----------



## colk

cheidel said:


> Large LC Cuir Collection and my new straps. (Pebble, Chalk, Black, Natural, Red, and Rust).  Navy is currently on my wishlist.   Love these straps, one with gunmetal hardware, and the others have silver hardware.



May I know where did you get your straps?  Thx


----------



## cheidel

colk said:


> May I know where did you get your straps?  Thx


From Womensgirl on Etsy.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My boutique invited me to lunch yesterday to celebrate my birthday! Received a lovely card and bouquet as well which my Shih Tzu obviously loves too hehe


----------



## Lizzys

SmokieDragon said:


> My boutique invited me to lunch yesterday to celebrate my birthday! Received a lovely card and bouquet as well which my Shih Tzu obviously loves too hehe


Happy Birthday!  Your flowers are so beautiful and your dog is so cute!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> My boutique invited me to lunch yesterday to celebrate my birthday!



Nice flower arrangement and happy birthday!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lizzys said:


> Happy Birthday!  Your flowers are so beautiful and your dog is so cute!





Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice flower arrangement and happy birthday!



Thanks so much, ladies! It's so rare to see roses other than red so I'm totally blown away


----------



## Obsessed68

SmokieDragon said:


> My boutique invited me to lunch yesterday to celebrate my birthday! Received a lovely card and bouquet as well which my Shih Tzu obviously loves too hehe



Happy Birthday to you !  Lovely flowers and dog...and your last picture, yummy !!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much, ladies! It's so rare to see roses other than red so I'm totally blown away


Happy Birthday, my dear friend! The bouquet is so unique and B clearly loves it as well!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Obsessed68 said:


> Happy Birthday to you !  Lovely flowers and dog...and your last picture, yummy !!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy Birthday, my dear friend! The bouquet is so unique and B clearly loves it as well!



Thanks so much, ladies! B has been smelling the bouquet a few times every day - he really loves flowers haha


----------



## miss oinky

Happy birthday SM


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> he really loves flowers


That's so adorable!


----------



## SmokieDragon

miss oinky said:


> Happy birthday SM



Thanks so much!


----------



## colk

Belated happy birthday!  Flowers looks very nice and food looks yummy!


----------



## colk

cheidel said:


> From Womensgirl on Etsy.


Thank you!


----------



## colk




----------



## Jcherishz

SmokieDragon said:


> My boutique invited me to lunch yesterday to celebrate my birthday! Received a lovely card and bouquet as well which my Shih Tzu obviously loves too hehe



Happy belated birthday! What a wonderful gift from LC!


----------



## SmokieDragon

colk said:


> Belated happy birthday!  Flowers looks very nice and food looks yummy!



Lovely custom Cuir and nice strap too! Thanks so much! Not belated as it's this Saturday 



Jcherishz said:


> Happy belated birthday! What a wonderful gift from LC!



Thanks so much! Not belated as it's this Saturday


----------



## cheidel

colk said:


>


Love the color combo!


----------



## cheidel

muchstuff said:


> Very smart-looking in navy.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> My boutique invited me to lunch yesterday to celebrate my birthday! Received a lovely card and bouquet as well which my Shih Tzu obviously loves too hehe


Hope you had a wonderful Birthday!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

SmokieDragon said:


> My boutique invited me to lunch yesterday to celebrate my birthday! Received a lovely card and bouquet as well which my Shih Tzu obviously loves too hehe


. 
Happy Birthday!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Hope you had a wonderful Birthday!!!





MeepMeep67 said:


> .
> Happy Birthday!!



Thanks so much, ladies! Yes, it was a wonderful birthday


----------



## cheidel

I have always used leather zip around wallets.  A few months ago I decided to replace my current Kate Spade zippy wallet.  I hoped to find a soft metallic leather wallet with lots of card slots.  She arrived last week:  Longchamp Silver Metallic Veau Foulonne Continental wallet!  (My first Continental style wallet).  It’s so incredibly soft, and a great sales price from Bloomingdales!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> I have always used leather zip around wallets.  A few months ago I decided to replace my current Kate Spade zippy wallet.  I hoped to find a soft metallic leather wallet with lots of card slots.  She arrived last week:  Longchamp Silver Metallic Veau Foulonne Continental wallet!  (My first Continental style wallet).  It’s so incredibly soft, and a great sales price from Bloomingdales!



Congrats on your wallet, it’s gorgeous!  I was so happy to see silver offered in the Foulonne line this season. I picked up the coin purse and cardholder earlier. That little bit of silver bling always makes me smile and I feel like the silver color goes with all colors of bags. Now that the silver Foulonne items are on sale I’m tempted to scoff up more!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your wallet, it’s gorgeous!  I was so happy to see silver offered in the Foulonne line this season. I picked up the coin purse and cardholder earlier. That little bit of silver bling always makes me smile and I feel like the silver color goes with all colors of bags. Now that the silver Foulonne items are on sale I’m tempted to scoff up more!
> 
> View attachment 4601857
> View attachment 4601858
> View attachment 4601859


Thanks @Cosmopolitan!!!  I agree, the silver goes with all colors of bags. Love the cardholder!!!   I was headed to “ban island”  but tempted to find another piece to match my wallet, like the coin purse/cardholder.  I have a red Foulonne LC coin purse/cardholder that matched my red KS wallet, which I’ve had for several years.  Hope I can find the silver on sale!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> I have always used leather zip around wallets.  A few months ago I decided to replace my current Kate Spade zippy wallet.  I hoped to find a soft metallic leather wallet with lots of card slots.  She arrived last week:  Longchamp Silver Metallic Veau Foulonne Continental wallet!  (My first Continental style wallet).  It’s so incredibly soft, and a great sales price from Bloomingdales!



This is really beautiful.  I like Foulonne leather a lot and this silver is really tempting, lol.  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## cheidel

Thank you!  The Foulonne leather is lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Longchamp Silver Metallic Veau Foulonne Continental wallet!


Wonderful score! This Foulonne will serve you well for many years! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful score! This Foulonne will serve you well for many years! Congrats!


Thanks!  Hope to find the matching coin pouch on sale!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks!  Hope to find the matching coin pouch on sale!


Just a few days more. Hope it is on sale for u!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's what I got at the Longchamp private sale which began today in the U.S. 

Cavalcade Clous Crossbody Bag in Écru (ivory) for 50% off






And this black and white print mini umbrella for 40% off


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's what I got at the Longchamp sale


Wow! What beautiful items! I've not seen this Cavalcade in person before. It looks very pretty in your pictures and the leather seems textured? Which meant it is less prone to dirt.  I always need an umbrella so I love the one you got! Congrats on your haul.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! What beautiful items! I've not seen this Cavalcade in person before. It looks very pretty in your pictures and the leather seems textured? Which meant it is less prone to dirt.  I always need an umbrella so I love the one you got! Congrats on your haul.



Thank you dear!  I first saw this Cavalcade in my boutique a few weeks ago and I was pleasantly surprised that it was much nicer than the online stock pic. Then when I found out it was 50% off in the sale I jumped on it. The leather is exactly like the discontinued Heritage line leather, so very durable and perfect for an off-white bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The leather is exactly like the discontinued Heritage line leather.


That is a real bonus! I am really liking the discontinued Heritage line leather. It is so stress-free and your Cavalcade has such an edgy and yet versatile look. I actually felt it looks trendy and yet timeless. Definitely not a design that one will get tired of quickly. Congrats on scoring this! 50% is such a great deal.
*I'm looking at your umbrella online now. So tempted. It will be great if it is shorter.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> *I'm looking at your umbrella online now. So tempted. It will be great if it is shorter.



I just measured it: about 9.5” or 24cm long when folded. So it’s compact (and light) although there are certainly smaller micro umbrellas on the market.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's what I got at the Longchamp private sale which began today in the U.S.
> 
> Cavalcade Clous Crossbody Bag in Écru (ivory) for 50% off
> View attachment 4602928
> View attachment 4602929
> View attachment 4602930
> View attachment 4602931
> View attachment 4602932
> 
> And this black and white print mini umbrella for 40% off
> View attachment 4602933
> View attachment 4602934
> View attachment 4602935
> View attachment 4602936


 I love the bag and the umbrella!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> about 9.5” or 24cm long when folded


Grateful thank you for taking the time to measure it for me!  
The website states it is 11.8 inches or 30cm which is inaccurate. I'm glad to know it is actually shorter. My existing mini umbrella is about 16cm but this LC one is so pretty. Do you find it lightweight? 



MeepMeep67 said:


> I love the bag and the umbrella!


Don't you agree that @Cosmopolitan is enabling us?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love the bag and the umbrella!



Thank you!  I'm really happy with my purchases.

I just now realized after owning the bag a day that the Cavalcade has a back exterior pocket.... and my phone fits in it!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Grateful thank you for taking the time to measure it for me!   The website states it is 11.8 inches or 30cm which is inaccurate. I'm glad to know it is actually shorter. My existing mini umbrella is about 16cm but this LC one is so pretty. Do you find it lightweight?



Yes, compared to an old Totes umbrella I have that is roughly the same length, the Longchamp umbrella is much lighter weight and a little skinnier too. Makes me wonder how durable the LC will be, but my boutique swears that LC makes very sturdy umbrellas.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> the Cavalcade has a back exterior pocket.... and my phone fits in it! LC makes very sturdy umbrellas.


Back pockets are the best for storing phones! Great to know that the umbrella is light and compact. That makes it hard to resist.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's what I got at the Longchamp private sale which began today in the U.S.
> 
> Cavalcade Clous Crossbody Bag in Écru (ivory) for 50% off
> View attachment 4602928
> View attachment 4602929
> View attachment 4602930
> View attachment 4602931
> View attachment 4602932
> 
> And this black and white print mini umbrella for 40% off
> View attachment 4602933
> View attachment 4602934
> View attachment 4602935
> View attachment 4602936



Congrats on your purchases! I love the leather from the discontinued Heritage line! The back pocket on your Cavalcade must be a new addition for this season as mine from last season doesn't have it  I've never considered LC umbrellas before but may go poking around my boutique for one hehe


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on your purchases!



Thanks SD.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I've never considered LC umbrellas before


Me too. Let's see if we can be umbrella triplets with @Cosmopolitan


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's what I got at the Longchamp private sale which began today in the U.S.
> 
> Cavalcade Clous Crossbody Bag in Écru (ivory) for 50% off
> View attachment 4602928
> View attachment 4602929
> View attachment 4602930
> View attachment 4602931
> View attachment 4602932
> 
> And this black and white print mini umbrella for 40% off
> View attachment 4602933
> View attachment 4602934
> View attachment 4602935
> View attachment 4602936


Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your wallet, it’s gorgeous!  I was so happy to see silver offered in the Foulonne line this season. I picked up the coin purse and cardholder earlier. That little bit of silver bling always makes me smile and I feel like the silver color goes with all colors of bags. Now that the silver Foulonne items are on sale I’m tempted to scoff up more!
> 
> View attachment 4601857
> View attachment 4601858
> View attachment 4601859


Cosmo, thanks for telling me about LC sale to start Dec. 2nd.  @Cosmopolitan and @frenziedhandbag, I just ordered the silver Foulonne Coin Purse for 40% off on U.S. LC website, came to $78!!!!  Very happy!  Thanks again!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks again!!!


Woohoo! Ninja fingers! Congrats on your score! You will love that coin purse, I have it in black and used it as a mini wallet during my trip to Japan. It is a great nifty piece. All thanks to @Cosmopolitan for sharing hers!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!





cheidel said:


> I just ordered the silver Foulonne Coin Purse for 40% off



Thank you and congrats on your sale coin purse! I posted this morning that Longchamp.com had the sale prices up already, so I’m glad you snagged one.


----------



## muchstuff

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you and congrats on your sale coin purse! I posted this morning that Longchamp.com had the sale prices up already, so I’m glad you snagged one.


So weird, I can see the sale prices on my phone but not on my laptop...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

muchstuff said:


> So weird, I can see the sale prices on my phone but not on my laptop...



I’ve noticed similar stuff today. Try searching by the style name or color name.


----------



## muchstuff

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’ve noticed similar stuff today. Try searching by the style name or color name.


I did, still no sale. Oh well, as long as it's on my phone...does anyone know how long the sale is on for?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

muchstuff said:


> I did, still no sale. Oh well, as long as it's on my phone...does anyone know how long the sale is on for?



Well the sale will officially go live Tuesday so maybe these issues will be resolved. Usually the sale lasts two-three weeks. I heard this one will go thru 12/29 but I’m not 100% certain of that.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! Ninja fingers! Congrats on your score! You will love that coin purse, I have it in black and used it as a mini wallet during my trip to Japan. It is a great nifty piece. All thanks to @Cosmopolitan for sharing hers!


Remember I have the red Cuir coin purse I bought a few years ago since I had the red KS wallet.  I agree with @Cosmopolitan that “the silver reminds me of bling” without being over the top.  A great match with my silver wallet!!!    Thanks to Cosmo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> “the silver reminds me of bling” without being over the top.


I'm loving what I am hearing!


----------



## muchstuff

Cosmopolitan said:


> Well the sale will officially go live Tuesday so maybe these issues will be resolved. Usually the sale lasts two-three weeks. I heard this one will go thru 12/29 but I’m not 100% certain of that.


Great, thanks!


----------



## cheidel

I waited for the LC sale and decided to replace my red LC Cuir Coin Purse after three years of daily use, but will surely keep it because she still looks good.  My metallic silver Veau Foulonne Coin Purse arrived today, and looks lovely with the matching Continental Wallet, and feels so soft!  Thanks to @Cosmopolitan for posting her beautiful metallic silver Veau Foulonne pieces, which I fell in love with!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> metallic silver Veau Foulonne Coin Purse arrived


What beautiful pieces and so glad fhat you snagged them on sale! Awesome!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Thanks to @Cosmopolitan for posting her beautiful metallic silver Veau Foulonne pieces, which I fell in love with!!!!



Yay I’m glad you got your sale coin purse so quickly! Congrats again.


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> The back pocket on your Cavalcade must be a new addition for this season as mine from last season doesn't have it



What am I saying? My Cavalcade from last season has a huge zipped back pocket!


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. For a week or so, I have been trying to decide if I should order the navy or pink mirror from the online sale.  Then today, I ventured out to the LC outlet for the first time ever and guess what?  They had this mirror in a few discontinued colors that I liked better.  I love this aqua color.  This is the best pocket mirror I have found in my search across a few brands.  It was so fun to visit the LC outlet store since I don’t have an LC store nearby and Nordstrom only has a limited selection of LC.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Hi.


Congrats on your score! Surprises like this are the best. Thank you for sharing your joy with us!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Hi. For a week or so, I have been trying to decide if I should order the navy or pink mirror from the online sale.  Then today, I ventured out to the LC outlet for the first time ever and guess what?  They had this mirror in a few discontinued colors that I liked better.  I love this aqua color.  This is the best pocket mirror I have found in my search across a few brands.  It was so fun to visit the LC outlet store since I don’t have an LC store nearby and Nordstrom only has a limited selection of LC.  Thanks for letting me share


Congrats!!!!  Love that gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you both .  I was able to get this beautiful piece due to the sale intel on this thread (thanks all ) and I was inspired by Cheidel’s beautiful silver SLGs.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats on your score! Surprises like this are the best. Thank you for sharing your joy with us!





cheidel said:


> Congrats!!!!  Love that gorgeous color!!!


----------



## justwatchin

From the sale...silver coin purseand crossbody in brandy




I ended up returning the red Le Foulonne crossbody;color and leather were beautiful but the strap was not long enough for my liking.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Thank you both .  I was able to get this beautiful piece due to the sale intel on this thread (thanks all ) and I was inspired by Cheidel’s beautiful silver SLGs.


Thanks!!  Sorry for enabling you!!!


----------



## cheidel

justwatchin said:


> From the sale...silver coin purseand crossbody in brandy
> 
> View attachment 4612217
> 
> 
> I ended up returning the red Le Foulonne crossbody;color and leather were beautiful but the strap was not long enough for my liking.


Congrats!!!!  Very pretty Crossbody, and of course “our” silver coin purse is lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

Well, I fell off “ban island” when I came across this long sought after strap for my large black Cuir.   So happy I finally found it!   Now back to ban island!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

justwatchin said:


> strap was not long enough for my liking.


Beautiful purchases! I'm sorry the Brandy mini cuir's strap was too short for you. Even after re-knotting within?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> So happy I finally found it!


Congrats! It arrived so quickly!


----------



## justwatchin

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!!!  Very pretty Crossbody, and of course “our” silver coin purse is lovely!!!


Thank you. Yes, silver is perfect!


----------



## justwatchin

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful purchases! I'm sorry the Brandy mini cuir's strap was too short for you. Even after re-knotting within?


No, the brandy I’m keeping; love the cuir crossbody! I returned the red/orange Foulonne crossbody.


----------



## mel823

Went to the Longchamp store after work yesterday.  Picked up the Small violet Le Pliage Club (which was on sale) and the navy medium Le Pliage Néo. I love both purchases so much. I don’t know why it took me so long to buy the Neo. It’s the perfect crossbody. The violet club is so vibrant and beautiful. It’s been a while since Longchamp had a purple I loved in sight. 

I attached a picture comparing the violet to the bilberry in case anybody wanted to see the shade comparison.

View attachment 4612343

View attachment 4612345


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Well, I fell off “ban island” when I came across this long sought after strap for my large black Cuir.   So happy I finally found it!   Now back to ban island!


This is such a cute and versatile strap. (I have always wanted a thicker/guitar strap for various bags but have trouble deciding on the color/design and also don’t know the best length for me since I am short.  I need to find a strap somewhere that I can try on in store.).  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> This is such a cute and versatile strap. (I have always wanted a thicker/guitar strap for various bags but have trouble deciding on the color/design and also don’t know the best length for me since I am short.  I need to find a strap somewhere that I can try on in store.).  Congrats and enjoy.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! It arrived so quickly!


Thank you!!!  Yes it arrived in two days!!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

justwatchin said:


> From the sale...silver coin purseand crossbody in brandy  I ended up returning the red Le Foulonne crossbody;color and leather were beautiful but the strap was not long enough for my liking.



Congrats! Great choices and I love the colors.  (Btw I also find the straps too short on the small Foulonne crossbody bags, unfortunately.)


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Well, I fell off “ban island” when I came across this long sought after strap for my large black Cuir.   So happy I finally found it!   Now back to ban island!



Yay for being strap twins!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being strap twins!


Yay!!   How has the strap worked for you so far?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mel823 said:


> The violet club


Very pretty violet Club. The color looks so vibrant. The Neo is a wonderful bag. It will serve you really well.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Yay!!   How has the strap worked for you so far?



I've used it on my Cuirs and Foulonne Hobo and it's been wonderful  Makes my Cuir a shoulder bag when I do that but that's what I want sometimes


----------



## SmokieDragon

A Christmas gift from my boutique


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> A Christmas gift from my boutique



It's too pretty to eat!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> A Christmas gift from my boutique


Oh yummy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Makes my Cuir a shoulder bag when I do that but that's what I want sometimes


+1 
@cheidel I bought it to make my cuir a shoulder bag too but the straps ended up pairing so well with my 3D tote, Madeleine, Mademoiselle... did I miss out anything else?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> A Christmas gift from my boutique


So nice!


----------



## vickenator

My husband hates having to wait until Christmas to have me open my presents so made me open this one tonight.  A lovely cobalt backpack and my first Longchamp backpack -- is this the Neo Club line?  I was too excited to wait for better lighting for the pic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

vickenator said:


> is this the Neo Club line?


Sweet present from your hubby. This gorgeous cobalt backpack is from the Le Pliage Club line. Enjoy! This nifty bag is wonderful.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My newest  addition to the family.
Small Cuir in the colour brandy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Small Cuir in the colour brandy


Beautiful!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you @frenziedhandbag


----------



## vickenator

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sweet present from your hubby. This gorgeous cobalt backpack is from the Le Pliage Club line. Enjoy! This nifty bag is wonderful.


Thanks @frenziedhandbag -- I took her out today on our errands and loved her!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

vickenator said:


> I took her out today on our errands and loved her!


She's a real darling. I used to have one in Bilberry from the original Le Pliage line and loved it a lot too.


----------



## cheidel

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My newest  addition to the family.
> Small Cuir in the colour brandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621676


Just stunning!!! Lovely color!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

vickenator said:


> My husband hates having to wait until Christmas to have me open my presents so made me open this one tonight.  A lovely cobalt backpack and my first Longchamp backpack -- is this the Neo Club line?  I was too excited to wait for better lighting for the pic!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrisenvouge88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My newest  addition to the family.
> Small Cuir in the colour brandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621676
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Luscious
Click to expand...


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> A Christmas gift from my boutique


Wow that looks too pretty to eat!


vickenator said:


> My husband hates having to wait until Christmas to have me open my presents so made me open this one tonight.  A lovely cobalt backpack and my first Longchamp backpack -- is this the Neo Club line?  I was too excited to wait for better lighting for the pic!
> 
> View attachment 4621455


Beautiful color!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Wow that looks too pretty to eat!



Well, all that's left is 2 layers haha


----------



## sr1856

lp cuir webbing(m) from recent sale. luxurious and supple leather.
does the crease on the bottom left iron itself out or it is characteristics of the leather?


----------



## vesna

I just have Le Pliage, travel duffles ( bilberry, tangerine and graphite)  and various small, medium and large


----------



## vesna

I have many sizes in Le Pliage rainbow


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vesna said:


> I have many sizes in Le Pliage rainbow



Hey there my dear YSL friend, nice to see you in here! Thanks for posting your fab Longchamp collection. I especially love the dark greens.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sr1856 said:


> lp cuir webbing


What a beautiful cuir!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I especially love the dark greens.


+1. LC does wonderful greens. I wish more green bags are made.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

vesna said:


> I have many sizes in Le Pliage rainbow


What an amazing rainbow! May I know what are the color names of the greens? They look amazing. Are they all large long handles?


----------



## MeepMeep67

sr1856 said:


> lp cuir webbing(m) from recent sale. luxurious and supple leather.
> does the crease on the bottom left iron itself out or it is characteristics of the leather?


 OMG! I LOVE THIS BAG.  Ive been stalking  this bag on the Nordstrom website!! at 1am this morning I was able to place an order for it, I hope it doesn't get cancelled and it ships.  Can you tell me where its made? (just curious)

ok as for the wrinkles.  I would try stuffing it and rubbing it flat with warm hands


----------



## sr1856

MeepMeep67 said:


> OMG! I LOVE THIS BAG.  Ive been stalking  this bag on the Nordstrom website!! at 1am this morning I was able to place an order for it, I hope it doesn't get cancelled and it ships.  Can you tell me where its made? (just curious)
> 
> ok as for the wrinkles.  I would try stuffing it and rubbing it flat with warm hands



made in china, i was hoping for made in france but that is ok. leather still feels very rich. i bought mine from nordstrom on dec 19th and delivered yesterday. i called them today to enquire why no dustbag for the bag and was told it does not come with. it was sold out as of this afternoon, i hope you get yours.

thanks for the tips on the wrinkles.


----------



## vesna

frenziedhandbag said:


> What an amazing rainbow! May I know what are the color names of the greens? They look amazing. Are they all large long handles?



Hi, thanks a lot ! Greens are loden ( dark ones) , and light green is my personal favourite “ palm”, it is so beautiful in real life especially on the sun.

Bags are:
Top - bilberry, graphite and tangerine XL travel ( and loden cosmetic pouch)
Left- pink small short handle, tangerine and beige medium short handle
Left below- brown, loden, red medium long handle
Bottom left- bilberry, navy and graphite large long handle
Bottom centre- loden large long handle, myositis ? club large , palm and sky (?) blue medium long handle
Bottom right - tangerine and red large long handle




Cosmopolitan said:


> Hey there my dear YSL friend, nice to see you in here! Thanks for posting your fab Longchamp collection. I especially love the dark greens.



Hi Cosmo !!! Dear dear friend ! Great to see you

Forgot to post the oldie, diaper bag with shoulder strap from one of the small tessuto Miu Mius


----------



## MeepMeep67

sr1856 said:


> made in china, i was hoping for made in france but that is ok. leather still feels very rich. i bought mine from nordstrom on dec 19th and delivered yesterday. i called them today to enquire why no dustbag for the bag and was told it does not come with. it was sold out as of this afternoon, i hope you get yours.
> 
> thanks for the tips on the wrinkles.


. Thank you for the info!  the leather bags need a dust bag. wonder if we can contact LC for one


----------



## sr1856

i store all my bags in either dustbags or laundry bags from hotel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

vesna said:


> Greens are loden ( dark ones)


What an impressive collection of greens. I especially adore the Loden. Thank you for sharing your collection with us. Always nice to see a rainbow of LPs. 
*I am sending you a PM.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

If I remember correctly loden was from 2011. Used to own it when I had more Pliage bags. A very nice green.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> If I remember correctly loden was from 2011.


Your memory is incredible. It is indeed from 2011. I wish LC brings it back but with the original brown handles. Not possible anymore since only the 5 classic colors are offered now.
I was contemplating the current Khaki with brown handles but I feel a dark green like Loden is more versatile.


----------



## cheidel

Black LLH Le Pliage yesterday (NFL game day).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Black LLH Le Pliage yesterday (NFL game day).


So beautiful with the embroidery!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful with the embroidery!


Thank you!  The monogram shop here always does a beautiful job!


----------



## poulinska

The Longchamp Sale started in my country and I went for a brandy amazone and a cavalcade belt. I am also eyeing some of their sik scaves...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

poulinska said:


> I went for a brandy amazone and a cavalcade belt. I am also eyeing some of their sik scaves...


Highly recommend LC silk scarves. Very good quality. The pieces you got are so beautiful and timeless. Wonderful choices!


----------



## poulinska

Thank you, frenziedhandbag! Yes, I was surprised by the scarves today and the SA showed me nice ways to drape them.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

poulinska said:


> The Longchamp Sale started in my country and I went for a brandy amazone and a cavalcade belt. I am also eyeing some of their sik scaves...



Congrats on your gorgeous Amazone!


----------



## poulinska

Thank you!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

poulinska said:


> SA showed me nice ways to drape them.


Wow, that's nice! I will love to see more ways of how to wear them.


----------



## poulinska

Actually, she just showed me the standards, I guess, because I didn't know any. But now I am tempted to buy a small Bandana which looked so cute


----------



## frenziedhandbag

poulinska said:


> I am tempted to buy a small Bandana which looked so cute


I'm from Singapore where it is hot and humid year round here. The small Bandana works very well for me here. You must get one!


----------



## mel823

This small beauty finally arrived today. Didn’t know it had a small pocket in the front. I love how this bag does “adjustable”.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mel823 said:


> This small beauty finally arrived today.


This little beauty is not so little and is very handy. I used to own one and love it very much. Enjoy yours!


----------



## mel823

frenziedhandbag said:


> This little beauty is not so little and is very handy. I used to own one and love it very much. Enjoy yours!



Thank you! She is slightly bigger than I thought she would be, but a little thickness never hurt anybody. [emoji3]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mel823 said:


> a little thickness never hurt anybody. [emoji3]


Agree! More space is definitely better.


----------



## cheidel

poulinska said:


> The Longchamp Sale started in my country and I went for a brandy amazone and a cavalcade belt. I am also eyeing some of their sik scaves...


Congrats!!! Both are beautiful!!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I'm so tempted by the Longchamp  sale but I only treated myself to this micro umbrella- I really needed a nice new one


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I'm so tempted by the Longchamp sale


Very beautiful color!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Custom Travel Bag in Bilberry and Gun Metal


----------



## frenziedhandbag

shoes+handbags said:


> Custom Travel Bag in Bilberry and Gun Metal


One color combi I contemplated as well. Love that heart embroidery!


----------



## shoes+handbags

frenziedhandbag said:


> One color combi I contemplated as well. Love that heart embroidery!


Thank you! I’m very pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## cheidel

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I'm so tempted by the Longchamp  sale but I only treated myself to this micro umbrella- I really needed a nice new one
> View attachment 4635909
> View attachment 4635910


Lovely color!


----------



## cheidel

shoes+handbags said:


> Custom Travel Bag in Bilberry and Gun Metal
> View attachment 4636008
> View attachment 4636009


Congrats!!!  Love the color combo!  I also have the custom Travel Bag.  How do you like it for travel?


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

shoes+handbags said:


> Custom Travel Bag in Bilberry and Gun Metal
> View attachment 4636008
> View attachment 4636009



The embroidery is so beautiful! Well done!


----------



## shoes+handbags

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!!  Love the color combo!  I also have the custom Travel Bag.  How do you like it for travel?


Thank you! So far, it has only been used as my work bag.  Previously, I was using the large size for work. It was a tad too small. I didn’t realize just how much bigger the travel sized one would be! I have an overnight trip planned next month. I’m excited to use it then!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> The embroidery is so beautiful! Well done!


Thank you so much!


----------



## sonyamorris

Hi all! I am new to LC forum.
This is my Longchamp collection.
I started to buy Longchamp not long ago, my first bag was pre-loved Le pliage Cuir in Pink (I don’t know official color name).
Then I bought an Acid Le pliage Club tote and a couple of days ago Appaloosa shoulder bag. I am very satisfied with this bag combination: I have leather one, classic nylon one and canvas one, so for crossbody/top handle/shoulder bag, so for different colors and sizes.
V Longchamp!


----------



## shoes+handbags

sonyamorris said:


> Hi all! I am new to LC forum.
> This is my Longchamp collection.
> I started to buy Longchamp not long ago, my first bag was pre-loved Le pliage Cuir in Pink (I don’t know official color name).
> Then I bought an Acid Le pliage Club tote and a couple of days ago Appaloosa shoulder bag. I am very satisfied with this bag combination: I have leather one, classic nylon one and canvas one, so for crossbody/top handle/shoulder bag, so for different colors and sizes.
> V Longchamp!


Beautiful bags!


----------



## SmokieDragon

sonyamorris said:


> Hi all! I am new to LC forum.
> This is my Longchamp collection.
> I started to buy Longchamp not long ago, my first bag was pre-loved Le pliage Cuir in Pink (I don’t know official color name).
> Then I bought an Acid Le pliage Club tote and a couple of days ago Appaloosa shoulder bag. I am very satisfied with this bag combination: I have leather one, classic nylon one and canvas one, so for crossbody/top handle/shoulder bag, so for different colors and sizes.
> V Longchamp!



Lovely family!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> V Longchamp!


Heylo there, so nice to see you here. I've seen your pink cuir in another thread and happy that you are expanding your LC collection. You've got all grounds covered and in very interesting + gorgeous colors. Do pop in more often!


----------



## cheidel

sonyamorris said:


> Hi all! I am new to LC forum.
> This is my Longchamp collection.
> I started to buy Longchamp not long ago, my first bag was pre-loved Le pliage Cuir in Pink (I don’t know official color name).
> Then I bought an Acid Le pliage Club tote and a couple of days ago Appaloosa shoulder bag. I am very satisfied with this bag combination: I have leather one, classic nylon one and canvas one, so for crossbody/top handle/shoulder bag, so for different colors and sizes.
> V Longchamp!


Very pretty LC collection!!!!!


----------



## sonyamorris

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful bags!


Thank you



SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely family!


Thanks



frenziedhandbag said:


> Heylo there, so nice to see you here. I've seen your pink cuir in another thread and happy that you are expanding your LC collection. You've got all grounds covered and in very interesting + gorgeous colors. Do pop in more often!


Oh, thank you! Nice to see you and @Phiomega too! I am so excited to see some friendly faces here (lol, usernames, but it’s the same!)
Definitely will read some threads in this forum



cheidel said:


> Very pretty LC collection!!!!!


Thank you  You have amazing collection too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Oh, thank you! Nice to see you and @Phiomega too!


Always nice to see familiar "faces". If I may suggest, do have a read around at the other leather lines of Longchamp, I assure you they are well worth the investment and in some way similar to the old BV we know; Longchamp is understated and with excellent leather quality.


----------



## sonyamorris

frenziedhandbag said:


> Always nice to see familiar "faces". If I may suggest, do have a read around at the other leather lines of Longchamp, I assure you they are well worth the investment and in some way similar to the old BV we know; Longchamp is understated and with excellent leather quality.


Of course, “familiar”! Thank you, my english is still bad
I definitely will read about other lines. In last months I started to visit Longchamp frequently (I have a boutique near my work so it’s easy go there and take a look), and I discovered that I like many bags just as you told — because they are very understated and the leather is amazing.
Maybe I have a sort of “Longchamp period” now


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Maybe I have a sort of “Longchamp period” now



No no, my dear. Your english is excellent. I hope you are not offended. You are both friendly and familiar to me, of course and always nice to see someone I know looking at Longchamp. 

I hope your liking for Longchamp continues for a long time. I've been a fan for more than ten years and the brand never fails to surprise me with each new season. The brand likes to keep things fresh and I think it does listen to customer feedback, looking at how the cuir straps are now wider and shorter (more comfortable). I reside in a hot and humid country; the leather wears well and never gives me any kind of maintenance issues. Having had some bags for so long and the snap buttons cracked, Longchamp repaired them for me, at no charge.   I really have nothing bad to say about the brand.


----------



## melroseco2000

Once the strap design was updated, I knew I had to have it!!!  LOVE MY NEW BAG!!!


----------



## cheidel

melroseco2000 said:


> Once the strap design was updated, I knew I had to have it!!!  LOVE MY NEW BAG!!!
> 
> View attachment 4640645


Gorgeous!! How do you like the Métis leather?


----------



## melroseco2000

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!! How do you like the Métis leather?


It’s gorgeous!  It’s not as buttery soft as the older versions but it is more durable feeling and the sheen is so lovely.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The ease of a Mademoiselle. Pairs just as easily with a tee & sneakers. The original long shoulder strap is really long. I prefer to wear it either crossbody or on the shoulder with the shorter strap. Height reference: 5"10


----------



## candypoo

Just added this little cutie to my collection


----------



## Cosmopolitan

candypoo said:


> Just added this little cutie to my collection
> View attachment 4646784




Congrats! I love a good white bag; so fresh looking and chic.


----------



## SmokieDragon

candypoo said:


> Just added this little cutie to my collection
> View attachment 4646784



Congrats!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Picked this one up on sale at Nordstrom


----------



## frenziedhandbag

candypoo said:


> Just added this little cutie to my collection


So adorable and chic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BagLadyT said:


> Picked this one up on sale at Nordstrom


Stunning color.


----------



## BagLadyT

frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunning color.



Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Medium Brandy Cuir and XS Heritage Crossbody leading up to CNY


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ratty Cuir and Peony Sneakers but they look so red to me haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Brandy Cuir and XS Heritage Crossbody leading up to CNY


Loving the brandy hue and the heritage crossbody is always a darling to sight.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Ratty Cuir and Peony Sneakers but they look so red to me haha


Love!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving the brandy hue and the heritage crossbody is always a darling to sight.



Thanks so much!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Brandy Cuir and XS Heritage Crossbody leading up to CNY


Wow, both are beauties, though I’m partial to the Brandy Cuir!!   I have the new Cuir on the way, can’t wait to get it.  How do you like the feel of the Métis leather???


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Wow, both are beauties, though I’m partial to the Brandy Cuir!!   I have the new Cuir on the way, can’t wait to get it.  How do you like the feel of the Métis leather???



Thanks so much! I still find this new Methis leather soft but with some body - for my older Medium Cuirs which are Blue and Mocha respectively, with the same contents, I would need a Samorga inside or else I would be doing a lot of propping up of the bag haha! For this new Metis leather, yes, the droopy look is still there but just place it on the chair and take the photo, no propping up necessary


----------



## misstrine85

My small sh just got pierced I thought I could use the pretty enbroidered strap I bought from etsy, but the clasps are to big, so I am using my LV ebene strap until I find something else.

I haven’t worn this bag since I bought it in 2011 as I thought it needed a strap. Now it is perfect for walks and trips to the playground with my toddler ❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

misstrine85 said:


> perfect for walks and trips to the playground with my toddler ❤️


Wonderful DIY.


----------



## misstrine85

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful DIY.


I wish I could say that it was, but I got a shoerepair shop (what is the english word for that?) to do it. But thank you anyway. I got the idea from this subforum.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

misstrine85 said:


> I got a shoerepair shop to do it.


So long it now serves you better, which is awesome. I would have brought it to the cobbler as well. I'm not great at DIY. I probably will ruin the bag instead.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Finally received my small Brandy cuir today. Love the hue, the new shorter & wider strap plus the slightly more structured but still pliable leather.
I also purchased the LGP scarf in Burnt Red. Love how LC packaged it. The box has a magnetic clasp which is a nice touch.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally received my small Brandy cuir today. Love the hue, the new shorter & wider strap plus the slightly more structured but still pliable leather.
> I also purchased the LGP scarf in Burnt Red. Love how LC packaged it. The box has a magnetic clasp which is a nice touch.



Congrats on your new goodies! Brandy is such a versatile color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your new goodies! Brandy is such a versatile color.


Thank you for sharing my joy! It sold out so quickly. Glad I still managed to get it.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally received my small Brandy cuir today. Love the hue, the new shorter & wider strap plus the slightly more structured but still pliable leather.
> I also purchased the LGP scarf in Burnt Red. Love how LC packaged it. The box has a magnetic clasp which is a nice touch.


Congrats!!!  It’s gorgeous and such a pretty scarf!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!!  It’s gorgeous and such a pretty scarf!


Thank you! I'm loving both so much!


----------



## cheidel

My large black Cuir finally arrived today from SPS sale!  Love  the Métis leather, the gunmetal hardware and the muted logo interior.  She’s all ready for her first day out tomorrow.  I bought the Rebecca Minkoff charm 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> My large black cuir


So beautiful! I'm so happy for you that got it on sale.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful! I'm so happy for you that got it on sale.


As is the Brandy!!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally received my small Brandy cuir today. Love the hue, the new shorter & wider strap plus the slightly more structured but still pliable leather.
> I also purchased the LGP scarf in Burnt Red. Love how LC packaged it. The box has a magnetic clasp which is a nice touch.



Congrats on your Brandy Cuir! Now  we're bag twins
The scarf looks great too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Congrats on your Brandy Cuir!
> The scarf looks great too!


Yay to being bag twins! Is yours a small as well? The scarf is very soft. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay to being bag twins! Is yours a small as well? The scarf is very soft. I can't wait to use it.


e

Yes it is the small one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Yes it is the small one.


High 5!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Shabby DIY to remove the YES decal from my Game On bag clip. I must say the YES decal is so well made. The reverse is made of thick leather which I did not expect. 
What's left are leather shreds.  I need to find someone to help me trim them away.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Shabby DIY to remove the YES decal from my Game On bag clip. I must say the YES decal is so well made. The reverse is made of thick leather which I did not expect.
> What's left are leather shreds.  I need to find someone to help me trim them away.



Is the small metal plate in the middle a little deformed now?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Is the small metal plate in the middle a little deformed now?


It was inside the YES tag. Actually, it is a sort of movable plate so it can look a little slanted at times.


----------



## cheidel

melroseco2000 said:


> It’s gorgeous!  It’s not as buttery soft as the older versions but it is more durable feeling and the sheen is so lovely.


I think the leather will soften more over time.  My older black Cuir is extremely soft.


----------



## cheidel

Carrying new large Cuir again today.  Love this bag!


----------



## Angelblake

My new darling


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying new large Cuir again today.  Love this bag!


What a lovely trio of LC goodies!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Angelblake said:


> My new darling


Gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Carrying new large Cuir again today.  Love this bag!



Everything is looking great


----------



## SmokieDragon

Angelblake said:


> My new darling



Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Everything is looking great


Thank you SD!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely trio of LC goodies!


Thank you!


----------



## Angelblake

Three cuties


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Angelblake said:


> Three cuties


Lovely trio!


----------



## cheidel

Angelblake said:


> Three cuties


All three are gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Angelblake said:


> Three cuties



Yay for being Foulonne twins!


----------



## vesna

New additions
Two backpacks - brown straps red and “club” blue


----------



## misstrine85

My beige (clay?) Planetes


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Are you tired of seeing my Amazone? 
I shall rotate to another bag tmr, I promise.


----------



## IntheOcean

frenziedhandbag said:


> Are you tired of seeing my Amazone?
> I shall rotate to another bag tmr, I promise.


No, we're not!  That's a really beautiful bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

IntheOcean said:


> No, we're not!  That's a really beautiful bag.



 thank you for being so kind! It's a wonderful bag. Spacious and light!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Are you tired of seeing my Amazone?
> I shall rotate to another bag tmr, I promise.


It’s a beautiful bag, and looks great on you!    I felt the same way about my new black Cuir, I just wanted to carry it everyday.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I just wanted to carry it everyday.


Thank you dear! A black bag is just timeless and so easy to wear.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All packed for the weekend. Black Neo bucket bag. TGIF!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for the weekend. Black Neo bucket bag. TGIF!


Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love it!


Thank you dear!


----------



## cheidel

LC Baxinyl Expandable Travel Bag on my weekend travels (and my favorite large black Cuir)!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> LC Baxinyl Expandable Travel Bag on my weekend travels (and my favorite large black Cuir)!


What a lovely travel duo!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely travel duo!


Thank you!


----------



## Marketgal29

Picked this up at Nordstrom today. So excited for this season’s new colors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Marketgal29 said:


> Picked this up at Nordstrom today.


Very pretty spring color.


----------



## sittysue

Marketgal29 said:


> Picked this up at Nordstrom today. So excited for this season’s new colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690575


I just got the large LH in yellow with the matching makeup case and in chalk Love for summer


----------



## Marketgal29

sittysue said:


> I just got the large LH in yellow with the matching makeup case and in chalk Love for summer



Fun! The yellow is so pretty as well!


----------



## kadelle

Marketgal29 said:


> Picked this up at Nordstrom today. So excited for this season’s new colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690575



omg I am in love with the seasonal orange club tote and that damier ebene in front of it 
the Le Pliage Club in orange with the white detailing is def my favorite color atm too!!


----------



## Veroyoga

My Roseau lineup. All secondhand.


----------



## cheidel

Marketgal29 said:


> Picked this up at Nordstrom today. So excited for this season’s new colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690575


Beautiful color!


----------



## clydekiwi

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for the weekend. Black Neo bucket bag. TGIF!



Where did you get this. I love it


----------



## clydekiwi

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for the weekend. Black Neo bucket bag. TGIF!



What size is this?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

clydekiwi said:


> Where did you get this. I love it


From Sands Point Shop but this authorised reseller is depleting all its stocks as it will not sell Longchamp anymore. Perhaps you can check the Longchamp website instead, or major department stores.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

clydekiwi said:


> What size is this?


This is the larger of two sizes.


----------



## misstrine85

I just recieved this lovely Planetes in the smaller size (I already have the large one) ❤️


----------



## kadelle

I finally received my belovéd Néo Pouch!!! 

I have yet to upload pictures, but for now here is a vid (skip to 1:36 and just mute me to avoid blabla )

I can 100% recommend this pouch. I could go on about it forever!!


----------



## Lizzys

kadelle said:


> I finally received my belovéd Néo Pouch!!!
> 
> I have yet to upload pictures, but for now here is a vid (skip to 1:36 and just mute me to avoid blabla )
> 
> I can 100% recommend this pouch. I could go on about it forever!!


Loved the video!  I would never have thought you could shoulder carry this one.  Appreciate how you compared it to the LV pochette.


----------



## kadelle

Lizzys said:


> Loved the video!  I would never have thought you could shoulder carry this one.  Appreciate how you compared it to the LV pochette.



aww thank you so much!!  your kind words really made my day


----------



## SmokieDragon

kadelle said:


> I finally received my belovéd Néo Pouch!!!
> 
> I have yet to upload pictures, but for now here is a vid (skip to 1:36 and just mute me to avoid blabla )
> 
> I can 100% recommend this pouch. I could go on about it forever!!



I really love how you karate chopped the pouch, haha! You have put this on my radar  My country is under partial lockdown now so can't wait for it to end and check this out  BTW, you have amazing skin too


----------



## kadelle

SmokieDragon said:


> I really love how you karate chopped the pouch, haha! You have put this on my radar  My country is under partial lockdown now so can't wait for it to end and check this out  BTW, you have amazing skin too



Haha yaaay, I'm glad I could pass on my love for this adorable pouch  Aaah you are so so sweet, thank you so much!! 
Stay safe and I hope you get through isolation in good health


----------



## SmokieDragon

kadelle said:


> Haha yaaay, I'm glad I could pass on my love for this adorable pouch  Aaah you are so so sweet, thank you so much!!
> Stay safe and I hope you get through isolation in good health


Thanks so much and all the best to you too!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

kadelle said:


> Stay safe and I hope you get through isolation in good health


I really like the seasonal edition of this one. The one with stars. I saw it at the boutique and thought the handle to be too short to wear on the shoulder. Your video is making me want to try it on my shoulder. Hope everyone stays fit and healthy during these times.


----------



## kadelle

frenziedhandbag said:


> I really like the seasonal edition of this one. The one with stars. I saw it at the boutique and thought the handle to be too short to wear on the shoulder. Your video is making me want to try it on my shoulder. Hope everyone stays fit and healthy during these times.



Yess the one with the stars is sooo cute! 
Thank you so so much!! 
Definitely try it out once it's safe to go outside again (in like, a year haha). I 100% recommend the pouch 
Thank you, stay healthy too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

kadelle said:


> Definitely try it out once it's safe to go outside again (in like, a year）


 nooooo.... Let this all be over very soon. I want everyone's life to revert back to normal.


----------



## kadelle

frenziedhandbag said:


> nooooo.... Let this all be over very soon. I want everyone's life to revert back to normal.



I hope it will ..soon-ish  Until then, stay safe!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

kadelle said:


> I hope it will ..soon-ish  Until then, stay safe!!


Thank you. To all of us, stay safe and healthy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

3D crossbody in Sapphire and my crazy yoga pants. My country is not yet in lockdown mode but somehow I feel it might happen soon.


----------



## daliringpam

My new baby! With her sister Le Pliage LM in Black Medium Short Handle Reveal Soon!


----------



## daliringpam

My NEW baby! LGP Black/White Small her first day out!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

daliringpam said:


> My NEW baby! LGP Black/White Small her first day out!


Looking great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

daliringpam said:


> My new baby! With her sister Le Pliage LM in Black Medium Short Handle Reveal Soon!


Your LM still looks so new.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> 3D crossbody in Sapphire and my crazy yoga pants. My country is not yet in lockdown mode but somehow I feel it might happen soon.


Gorgeous color!


----------



## cheidel

daliringpam said:


> My new baby! With her sister Le Pliage LM in Black Medium Short Handle Reveal Soon!
> View attachment 4698116


Beautiful!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thank you dear!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Out to replenish groceries with small Brandy cuir.


----------



## Mochilira23

misstrine85 said:


> I just recieved this lovely Planetes in the smaller size (I already have the large one) ❤️


Where did you get it? :0


----------



## misstrine85

Mochilira23 said:


> Where did you get it? :0


Vestiaire

edit: I don’t know how that became a link?


----------



## craftybskt

My new items from the Longchamp sale just arrived!  I love the silver hardware against the black on this Etoile Stars collection.  The material is thicker than the regular Le Pliage and the leather feels very comfortable.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

craftybskt said:


> My new items


Love what you got! Congrats! I agree about the strap, it is soft and very comfortable.


----------



## kadelle

craftybskt said:


> My new items from the Longchamp sale just arrived!  I love the silver hardware against the black on this Etoile Stars collection.  The material is thicker than the regular Le Pliage and the leather feels very comfortable.
> View attachment 4706832
> View attachment 4706833
> View attachment 4706834



ahhh CONGRATS! they are beautiful!!!


----------



## Jazz-B

craftybskt said:


> My new items from the Longchamp sale just arrived!  I love the silver hardware against the black on this Etoile Stars collection.  The material is thicker than the regular Le Pliage and the leather feels very comfortable.
> View attachment 4706832
> View attachment 4706833
> View attachment 4706834



Oh this is really gorgeous!!! 
Does the leather compare to the leather on the Néo?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jazz-B said:


> Does the leather compare to the leather on the Néo?


I don't own the bag but thought I can share since I did have a feel of the handle in the boutique. The leather of this one is soft and very comfortable. Very unlike the Neo which is stiffer.


----------



## Jazz-B

frenziedhandbag said:


> I don't own the bag but thought I can share since I did have a feel of the handle in the boutique. The leather of this one is soft and very comfortable. Very unlike the Neo which is stiffer.



Oh thank you! That is really a good input!! [emoji173]️


----------



## craftybskt

Jazz-B said:


> Oh this is really gorgeous!!!
> Does the leather compare to the leather on the Néo?


It feels very nice. It is smooth, without the little hatchmarks that that regular Le Pliage has.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jazz-B said:


> Oh thank you! That is really a good input!! [emoji173]️


You are most welcome. My pleasure to share.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Throwback to one Sunday when I wanted to take a break from cooking non-stop during this circuit breaker (aka lockdown). Foulonne WOC and my colorful trusty takeaway container... colors make me happy.


----------



## janisw

Work horse


----------



## nicechic

It's so gorgeous. ❤
LP small short handle.


----------



## kadelle

janisw said:


> Work horse


adorable!!


----------



## janisw

janisw said:


> Work horse


----------



## sittysue

nicechic said:


> It's so gorgeous. ❤
> LP small short handle.


cute have this in the cobalt blue, chalk and yellow club


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Throwback to one Sunday when I wanted to take a break from cooking non-stop during this circuit breaker (aka lockdown). Foulonne WOC and my colorful trusty takeaway container... colors make me happy.


Very cute!  Love your nails and matching container.


----------



## cheidel

nicechic said:


> It's so gorgeous. ❤
> LP small short handle.


Very pretty color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very cute!  Love your nails and matching container.


Thank you dear, colors cheer me up.


----------



## eddilicious

Hello! I thought I'd share my impulse purchase from Nordstrom: Small 3D leather tote in midnight and Le Foulonne pebbled wallet in black. The savings were too good to pass up! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eddilicious said:


> impulse purchase from Nordstrom


Wonderful purchases. Not impulsive at all. These items will were you really well in the long run. Not only do they look great but they are also functional and wears well.


----------



## Angelblake

My new cute cuir and a comparison to an older Foulonné of that size.


----------



## Obsessed68

eddilicious said:


> Hello! I thought I'd share my impulse purchase from Nordstrom: Small 3D leather tote in midnight and Le Foulonne pebbled wallet in black. The savings were too good to pass up! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732160



Wow beautiful purchases !!! I'm jealous, enjoy !!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Angelblake said:


> My new cute cuir and a comparison to an older Foulonné of that size.



Awwww!! They're both cuties and beauties


----------



## viewwing

eddilicious said:


> Hello! I thought I'd share my impulse purchase from Nordstrom: Small 3D leather tote in midnight and Le Foulonne pebbled wallet in black. The savings were too good to pass up! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732160


Congrats! I saw that on Nordstrom too! But I got something else...  btw How’s the leather?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Angelblake said:


> My new cute cuir and a comparison to an older Foulonné of that size.


I love them! These are such adorable and functional bags!


----------



## eddilicious

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful purchases. Not impulsive at all. These items will were you really well in the long run. Not only do they look great but they are also functional and wears well.





Obsessed68 said:


> Wow beautiful purchases !!! I'm jealous, enjoy !!!


Thanks so much - your kind words reassure me!


----------



## eddilicious

viewwing said:


> Congrats! I saw that on Nordstrom too! But I got something else...  btw How’s the leather?


Thanks so much! The foulonne leather wallet  is wonderful - I have several older SLGs in the same leather and I know the quality. The 3D bag was a bit unexpected (I had never seen it in real life) - I couldn't believe how incredibly light and yet so roomy it is (for me) - reminds me a little of Balenciaga in that regard. Hopefully, I'll be able to take her outside soon!


----------



## TClover

My current 2020 Spring/Summer handbag lineup! (Subject to change) Keeping it coordinated and simple. I usually go to work with a crossbody bag and a tote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TClover said:


> My current 2020 Spring/Summer handbag lineup.


Very calming color palette. Love your collection!


----------



## TClover

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very calming color palette. Love your collection!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Need a bigger bag for a doctor's appointment tmr. My favourite brands together; LC & BV. The LC pouch is Cobalt. Gorgeous bright blue with a grey interior.


----------



## poulinska

TClover said:


> My current 2020 Spring/Summer handbag lineup! (Subject to change) Keeping it coordinated and simple. I usually go to work with a crossbody bag and a tote.


Oooh, I like the pliage a lot. It is currently on sale and the color ist much nicer IRL than on the website. Is this the small shopper?


----------



## TClover

poulinska said:


> Oooh, I like the pliage a lot. It is currently on sale and the color ist much nicer IRL than on the website. Is this the small shopper?


It’s the large size. I also purchased the large size in pink (for my mother). Missed out on the matching coin pouches.


----------



## janisw

The new transparent bag is sooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

janisw said:


> The new transparent bag is sooo cute!


Oh my gosh I have this bag too! Don't you just think it's sooo cute?


----------



## viewwing

janisw said:


> The new transparent bag is sooo cute!


Perfect 4th of July bag too!


----------



## janisw

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh I have this bag too! Don't you just think it's sooo cute?


It is! I do feel like I have to be conscious of what is in it, since it's transparent lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Wkn approaching... probably just going out once to takeaway a meal for the family. The 3D crossbody in Sapphire will do for this quick run.


----------



## pbnjam

It’s been a while since I’ve shared a new bag purchase here. Just got most of what I bought from Longchamp sale. I think this is a mini LP cuir? can’t keep up with the sizes.


----------



## pbnjam

TClover said:


> My current 2020 Spring/Summer handbag lineup! (Subject to change) Keeping it coordinated and simple. I usually go to work with a crossbody bag and a tote.


My 3 favorite brands! Beautiful bags!


frenziedhandbag said:


> Need a bigger bag for a doctor's appointment tmr. My favourite brands together; LC & BV. The LC pouch is Cobalt. Gorgeous bright blue with a grey interior.


I love the contrasting color of the logo on that pouch! 


janisw said:


> The new transparent bag is sooo cute!


This bag is so cute! Transparent but not completely clear. I think that is a good thing if you don't want the stuff you have inside to be super obvious. 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Wkn approaching... probably just going out once to takeaway a meal for the family. The 3D crossbody in Sapphire will do for this quick run.


I love that strap so much! Just adds that extra cuteness to any bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wkn approaching... probably just going out once to takeaway a meal for the family. The 3D crossbody in Sapphire will do for this quick run.



Hello, bag and strap twin


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve shared a new bag purchase here. Just got most of what I bought from Longchamp sale. I think this is a mini LP cuir? can’t keep up with the sizes.



Beautiful! Yes, it's a Mini


----------



## MeepMeep67




----------



## MeepMeep67

janisw said:


> The new transparent bag is sooo cute!


 So cool!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Wkn approaching... probably just going out once to takeaway a meal for the family. The 3D crossbody in Sapphire will do for this quick run.


. Great combo



pbnjam said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve shared a new bag purchase here. Just got most of what I bought from Longchamp sale. I think this is a mini LP cuir? can’t keep up with the sizes.


 Love your new stuff!! and the base you took the photo on (the strap and pouch pic)


----------



## pbnjam

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love your new stuff!! and the base you took the photo on (the strap and pouch pic)


Thank you! That base is a cushion for my wooden chair.  

Love your new bag! This print is really pretty and subtle.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pbnjam said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve shared a new bag purchase here. Just got most of what I bought from Longchamp sale. I think this is a mini LP cuir? can’t keep up with the sizes.


Love this!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@janisw inspired me to use mine today.


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> @janisw inspired me to use mine today.


Love the little LVs peeking out too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> It’s been a while


Great haul! Loving everything you got.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> @janisw inspired me to use mine today.


This bag is so adorable. Love the colors peeking through.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Just adds that extra cuteness to any bag.


Agree and so comfy on the shoulder too! Very glad it is in my collection.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Agree and so comfy on the shoulder too! Very glad it is in my collection.



You inspired me to use mine with that strap this weekend! I agree about the comfort - wore it for hours and it felt like nothing


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> agree about the comfort - wore it for hours and it felt like nothing


Yay! I haven't tried wearing it just on the shoulder yet. Someday I'll give it a go.


----------



## cheidel

eddilicious said:


> Hello! I thought I'd share my impulse purchase from Nordstrom: Small 3D leather tote in midnight and Le Foulonne pebbled wallet in black. The savings were too good to pass up! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732160


Congrats, very pretty!  Enjoy your lovely bag!


----------



## cheidel

Angelblake said:


> My new cute cuir and a comparison to an older Foulonné of that size.


Very pretty color!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Need a bigger bag for a doctor's appointment tmr. My favourite brands together; LC & BV. The LC pouch is Cobalt. Gorgeous bright blue with a grey interior.


Both are gorgeous especially the BV!  You know I love big bags!!!


----------



## cheidel

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 4743156
> View attachment 4743157


Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Both are gorgeous especially the BV!  You know I love big bags!!!


You will love this bag then. It is so soft and comfy on the shoulder.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Wearing sapphire 3D crossbody as a shoulder bag with Game On strap. Got to thank my SA for recommending this bag over another piece I initially wanted.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wearing sapphire 3D crossbody as a shoulder bag with Game On strap. Got to thank my SA for recommending this bag over another piece I initially wanted.



Hope you find it as comfy as I do!  I even forgot it's made of rolled fabric haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Hope you find it as comfy as I do!


Very comfy! I brought it grocery shopping ytd and it was so easy to get in and out of the bag (whilst on shoulder). Strap drop was perfect!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wearing sapphire 3D crossbody as a shoulder bag with Game On strap. Got to thank my SA for recommending this bag over another piece I initially wanted.


Very nice with the strap!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very nice with the strap!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MSH Big Ben in navy.


----------



## paula3boys

pbnjam said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve shared a new bag purchase here. Just got most of what I bought from Longchamp sale. I think this is a mini LP cuir? can’t keep up with the sizes.


What will you put your pretty strap on?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I’ve passed on the recent Longchamp sales but couldn’t resist when this oldie popped up on NordstromRack.com for about 50% off. It’s the snake-embossed Amazone small hobo in khaki from FW2018. I wear a lot of olive green and navy and I always regretted not getting this bag earlier.



Here’s a favorite instagram pic from @tabysstyle


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’ve passed on the recent Longchamp sales


What a beauty! I know how much you like khaki and glad you managed to snag this one at a great price.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’ve passed on the recent Longchamp sales but couldn’t resist when this oldie popped up on NordstromRack.com for about 50% off. It’s the snake-embossed Amazone small hobo in khaki from FW2018. I wear a lot of olive green and navy and I always regretted not getting this bag earlier.
> View attachment 4750046
> 
> 
> Here’s a favorite instagram pic from @tabysstyle
> View attachment 4750047



Congrats and it's great that you managed to find it after so many seasons!  Your patience has paid off


----------



## poulinska

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’ve passed on the recent Longchamp sales but couldn’t resist when this oldie popped up on NordstromRack.com for about 50% off. It’s the snake-embossed Amazone small hobo in khaki from FW2018. I wear a lot of olive green and navy and I always regretted not getting this bag earlier.
> View attachment 4750046
> 
> 
> Here’s a favorite instagram pic from @tabysstyle
> View attachment 4750047



Great BAG! Congratulations


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a beauty! I know how much you like khaki and glad you managed to snag this one at a great price.





SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and it's great that you managed to find it after so many seasons!  Your patience has paid off





poulinska said:


> Great BAG! Congratulations



Thanks all.


----------



## milkshake000

My favorite crossbody bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

milkshake000 said:


> My favorite crossbody bag!



That's one of my faves! Cute doggie in your profile pic, BTW


----------



## milkshake000

SmokieDragon said:


> That's one of my faves! Cute doggie in your profile pic, BTW


Thanks! It’s a baby picture of my dog Sushi


----------



## frenziedhandbag

milkshake000 said:


> My favorite crossbody bag!


One of my favourites too. Lovely shade of green. Is it khaki?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Need a bigger bag (thus Neo bucket bag) to run errands today but a lighter colored bag will go with my outfit better, don't you think?


----------



## milkshake000

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my favourites too. Lovely shade of green. Is it khaki?


Yes, khaki


----------



## frenziedhandbag

milkshake000 said:


> Yes, khaki


Love khaki!


----------



## viewwing

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4183217
> 
> First family photo ever！
> The oldest is the gunmetal le pliage tote I got when I was 21 and the newest is my le pliage cuir crossbody I got this year (am now 27!)


Can someone tell me what’s the black shoulder bag? Is it just the LE pliage cuir ? what size is it?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Can someone tell me what’s the black shoulder bag? Is it just the LE pliage cuir ? what size is it?




Yes, it's a Le Pliage Cuir, likely the Small size. The handles are too short for shoulder wear - it would be a shoulder bag with the long strap. Nowadays, the straps are thicker and shorter so shoulder wear for petites like us is no problem with the long strap


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, it's a Le Pliage Cuir, likely the Small size. The handles are too short for shoulder wear - it would be a shoulder bag with the long strap. Nowadays, the straps are thicker and shorter so shoulder wear for petites like us is no problem with the long strap


Hmm..so now the cuir it’s not possible to wear it on shoulder with the handles? This one in the picture, the handles look long enough.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Hmm..so now the cuir it’s not possible to wear it on shoulder with the handles? This one in the picture, the handles look long enough.


It’s never been possible to wear the Cuir on the shoulder with the handles. What has been shortened and widened is the long strap, not the handle drop


----------



## poulinska

I had some fun in this years sale


----------



## viewwing

poulinska said:


> View attachment 4770089
> 
> I had some fun in this years sale


So pretty! Love the colors u chose! Is the scarf LC too?


----------



## poulinska

viewwing said:


> So pretty! Love the colors u chose! Is the scarf LC too?


Yes, the scarf is from the Summer collection! Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

poulinska said:


> I had some fun in this years sale


I love your picks. The colors are so soothing! Congrats on your haul and always awesome to have fun!


----------



## poulinska

Thank you  We are right now lucky concerning the pandemie


----------



## Angelblake

Fresh orange.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Angelblake said:


> Fresh orange.


What a lovely pic! Love this vibrant orange!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Finally got Plum LP in the backpack style.  Wanted this color ever since it was launched but took my time to decide which style to go for. My sweet SA embossed it for me. Loving the details of the pineapple. Wish LC offered more embossing symbols.


----------



## justwatchin

The pineapple is so cute!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally got Plum LP in the backpack style.  Wanted this color ever since it was launched but took my time to decide which style to go for. My sweet SA embossed it for me. Loving the details of the pineapple. Wish LC offered more embossing symbols.
> 
> View attachment 4781800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781801



Congrats!! Love the embossing especially


----------



## frenziedhandbag

justwatchin said:


> The pineapple is so cute!


It really is adorable and since I reside in the tropics, a pineapple felt apt. Actually not much options to choose from. We only have four; hashtag, pineapple, heart and star.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!! Love the embossing especially


Thank you! I'm digging the subtle blind embossing. Discreet and yet it's there.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's my new Mademoiselle Crossbody Bag in Beige. I dithered about this all season but finally decided to grab it before the SS20 merch disappears.


----------



## viewwing

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new Mademoiselle Crossbody Bag in Beige. I dithered about this all season but finally decided to grab it before the SS20 merch disappears.
> 
> View attachment 4783137


nice! Now I’m in between beige and cognac....is it silver hw?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new Mademoiselle Crossbody Bag in Beige


Congrats on adding this beauty to your amazing Mlle collection. This beige is the perfect neutral!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new Mademoiselle Crossbody Bag in Beige. I dithered about this all season but finally decided to grab it before the SS20 merch disappears.
> 
> View attachment 4783137
> View attachment 4783138
> View attachment 4783139



Wow, this has been an exciting season where 5 of us got this bag in different colours - you, @frenziedhandbag , @MeepMeep67 , @viewwing and I!  Congrats and see you again after your break! Stay safe and take care


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> nice! Now I’m in between beige and cognac....is it silver hw?



The website says it's pale gold but the pictures on the website look like SHW to me. I'm further convinced it's SHW because @Cosmopolitan would never buy GHW






						MADEMOISELLE LONGCHAMP LINE Longchamp (View all)  | Longchamp US
					

Discover our collection: handbags, small leather goods, luggage, footwear, ready-to-wear. Free 30-day returns for items in our collection.




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> The website says it's pale gold but the pictures on the website look like SHW to me. I'm further convinced it's SHW because @Cosmopolitan would never buy GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADEMOISELLE LONGCHAMP LINE Longchamp (View all)  | Longchamp US
> 
> 
> Discover our collection: handbags, small leather goods, luggage, footwear, ready-to-wear. Free 30-day returns for items in our collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.longchamp.com


I’ve seen some pics of it online including cosmos pic but they all look to have a hint of yellow (including ad pics) so I’m confused but I guess she will never buy gold... hmm...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm further convinced it's SHW because @Cosmopolitan would never buy GHW


+1
It does look like silver hardware to me as well and yup, Cosmo does not ever buy GHW.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> they all look to have a hint of yellow


Maybe the best way to check is to call a LC boutique. That way, the SA can give you a definitive answer; if stocks are on hand.


----------



## cheidel

Angelblake said:


> Fresh orange.
> 
> View attachment 4778016


Very pretty!!!


----------



## msd_bags

It’s been a while since I posted here.  I’m so happy with the Roseau Essential Tote that I received from my online shopping from the department store that carries Longchamp locally (they only started selling online recently).  It’s past season and is 50% off.  I super like the color.

She’s still on ‘quarantine’ and I have not had a chance to take a decent photo, but I’m just excited to post.  Is this Pilot Blue?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> Is this Pilot Blue?


Yes, pilot blue. Gorgeous color! Congrats on your new Roseau! Fantastic price too.


----------



## msd_bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes, pilot blue. Gorgeous color! Congrats on your new Roseau! Fantastic price too.


I’m happy I got it! Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

msd_bags said:


> It’s been a while since I posted here.  I’m so happy with the Roseau Essential Tote that I received from my online shopping from the department store that carries Longchamp locally (they only started selling online recently).  It’s past season and is 50% off.  I super like the color.
> 
> She’s still on ‘quarantine’ and I have not had a chance to take a decent photo, but I’m just excited to post.  Is this Pilot Blue?
> View attachment 4787543



Lovely and congrats!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hubby helped to get the "YES" completely off the original Game On clip so I can now go totally plain and simple if I wish.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hubby helped to get the "YES" completely off the original Game On clip so I can now go totally plain and simple if I wish.
> 
> View attachment 4792139
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792140



Congrats!! Sounds like it was a really tough thing to do


----------



## Sunshine mama

Angelblake said:


> Fresh orange.
> 
> View attachment 4778016


Love this color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hubby helped to get the "YES" completely off the original Game On clip so I can now go totally plain and simple if I wish.
> 
> View attachment 4792139
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792140


Cute bag.
But I'm in love with your avatar!    
Is it a picture of your fur baby?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Sounds like it was a really tough thing to do


For him easy peasy. I ought to have asked him to do it in the first place.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Is it a picture of your fur baby?


I wish but sadly no. He's so adorable!


----------



## TClover

I’m back! My first Longchamp bag made in France. I probably won’t use it until fall - the sale price was just too good to pass. Joeyboy made an appearance in this photo.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TClover said:


> My first Longchamp bag made in France.


Welcome back! This is a lovely print! I almost bought the SLH for myself as well since the handle is so comfy on the shoulder. Hello there, cutie!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cobalt LP Club pouch. Loving this vibrant blue!


----------



## viewwing

TClover said:


> I’m back! My first Longchamp bag made in France. I probably won’t use it until fall - the sale price was just too good to pass. Joeyboy made an appearance in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 4797693


awww...the bag is pretty, but Joey boy definitely stole the show!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hubby helped to get the "YES" completely off the original Game On clip so I can now go totally plain and simple if I wish.
> 
> View attachment 4792139
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792140


Lovely color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely color!


Thank you! This color family really works for me.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TClover said:


> I’m back! My first Longchamp bag made in France. I probably won’t use it until fall - the sale price was just too good to pass. Joeyboy made an appearance in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 4797693



Lovely bag and beautiful dog!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Going for a tone on tone look by swapping the original estamps mini cuir strap (white with burgundy) with a brandy strap that I bought last year. I just love how LC straps can be used interchangeably with most bags in the entire line. Intend to wear mini cuir crossbody today. Happy wkn everyone!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Going for a tone on tone look by swapping the original estamps mini cuir strap (white with burgundy) with a brandy strap that I bought last year. I just love how LC straps can be used interchangeably with most bags in the entire line. Intend to wear mini cuir crossbody today. Happy wkn everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4806049



Looking good!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good!


Thank you! It's so comfortable! Love this pairing.


----------



## beesaunt

Recently scored these three from Nordstrom Rack, The RealReal and Poshmark ❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beesaunt said:


> Recently scored these three from Nordstrom Rack, The RealReal and Poshmark ❤️


Lovely scores!


----------



## beesaunt

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely scores!


Thank you! I passed on the yellow 3d tote a few years ago and regretted it, so am super happy to have it now


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beesaunt said:


> am super happy to have it now


It's meant to be yours cos you found it after all!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

beesaunt said:


> Recently scored these three from Nordstrom Rack, The RealReal and Poshmark ❤
> 
> View attachment 4807410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807411



Wow, what a great selection! Congrats on scoring these beauties!


----------



## maggiesze1

Just received my first Longchamp today!! Its the Le Pliage cuir backpack in Pink!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

maggiesze1 said:


> Le Pliage cuir backpack in Pink!


Such a sweet color! Enjoy your new bag. This bag can fit quite a lot.


----------



## viewwing

maggiesze1 said:


> Just received my first Longchamp today!! Its the Le Pliage cuir backpack in Pink!
> View attachment 4809946


So pretty! Like a delicious macaron! Yums!


----------



## SmokieDragon

maggiesze1 said:


> Just received my first Longchamp today!! Its the Le Pliage cuir backpack in Pink!
> View attachment 4809946



Such a sweet colour! Congrats!!


----------



## BrunoASC

Hi everyone! This is my first message here on the forum and it is to show my first bag (other than a backpack )

Fell in love on the website and love it even more in person, the leather feels great.


----------



## Lizzys

BrunoASC said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first message here on the forum and it is to show my first bag (other than a backpack )
> 
> Fell in love on the website and love it even more in person, the leather feels great.
> View attachment 4811842
> View attachment 4811843


Welcome!  I have looked at that so many times because it is so darn cute.  I love this leather and bet it will be so comfy.  You will enjoy this fir many years to some.  Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BrunoASC said:


> Hi everyone!


Hello and welcome! What a lovely Foulonne piece! Congrats, it wears like iron. You will be very happy with it and will want more!


----------



## SmokieDragon

BrunoASC said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first message here on the forum and it is to show my first bag (other than a backpack )
> 
> Fell in love on the website and love it even more in person, the leather feels great.
> View attachment 4811842
> View attachment 4811843



Congrats!! That's interesting that there is a zipped compartment at the side


----------



## BrunoASC

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hello and welcome! What a lovely Foulonne piece! Congrats, it wears like iron. You will be very happy with it and will want more!



It really feels of great quality and the priceis very reasonable. For sure i Will buy more from them in the future.



SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!! That's interesting that there is a zipped compartment at the side



It is, it works as a coin purse for me. It also has another compartiment on the back


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BrunoASC said:


> For sure i Will buy more from them in the future.


Please do post them. We will love to see!


----------



## justwatchin

This little goodie came todayAlready had silver from last year’s sale. I believe I have @frenziedhandbag to thank for this. It works so well for me as a wallet in my cuir crossbody.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

justwatchin said:


> It works so well for me as a wallet in my cuir crossbody.


Wooh, you got it in Vermillion. Gorgeous hue. Glad I assisted in a small way. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Wearing the Mlle crossbody as a shoulder bag for the past few days. Delighted with it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wearing the Mlle crossbody as a shoulder bag for the past few days. Delighted with it!
> 
> View attachment 4816221



Looking good, bag twin


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wearing the Mlle crossbody as a shoulder bag for the past few days. Delighted with it!


I’ve been using mine non stop too! Except to rotate with the cavalcade.


----------



## Iamminda

The red and yellow together look very pretty 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Wearing the Mlle crossbody as a shoulder bag for the past few days. Delighted with it!
> 
> View attachment 4816221


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good, bag twin


You need to post pics of your navy too! 



viewwing said:


> I’ve been using mine non stop too! Except to rotate with the cavalcade.


So happy that you are loving yours! Has the larger Mlle arrived? 



Iamminda said:


> The red and yellow together look very pretty


Thank you! I've been wearing a lot of light shades this year. It puts me in a happier mood.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> You need to post pics of your navy too!
> 
> 
> So happy that you are loving yours! Has the larger Mlle arrived?
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've been wearing a lot of light shades this year. It puts me in a happier mood.


it should arrive next week!  One day I’ll be as bold as you and get it in a bright color like yours! Orange fits your style! 
@SmokieDragon yes! Post your blue one too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Just received my first Longchamp today!! Its the Le Pliage cuir backpack in Pink!
> View attachment 4809946


Sooo cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> it should arrive next week!  One day I’ll be as bold as you and get it in a bright color like yours! Orange fits your style!
> @SmokieDragon yes! Post your blue one too!


I'm nowhere bold. You are the bold one with Celadon Mlle! I love colors but I usually shy away from brights or lighter colors for bags. Darker bags are more fuss free for my lifestyle. I think for the Mlle leather and Cavalcade croco, they seem to hold up better against dirt and stains; which is why I got the orange and pearl in them. I will be wary of getting a cuir in a light color but that said, the FW antique pink looks so sweet.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm nowhere bold. You are the bold one with Celadon Mlle! I love colors but I usually shy away from brights or lighter colors for bags. Darker bags are more fuss free for my lifestyle. I think for the Mlle leather and Cavalcade croco, they seem to hold up better against dirt and stains; which is why I got the orange and pearl in them. I will be wary of getting a cuir in a light color but that said, the FW antique pink looks so sweet.


Wahahahaha!  I say you’re bold because orange is bright!! my celadon is just light n muted comparatively. Suspect we will both end up getting the cuir antique pink anyway...especially when sale season rolls around!
Btw how’s  your croco pearl coming along?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> my celadon is just light n muted comparatively. Suspect we will both end up getting the cuir antique pink anyway...especially when sale season rolls around!
> Btw how’s  your croco pearl coming along?


I feel it takes boldness to wear a light colored bag. Haha! I think my brain will rule over my heart and discourage the purchase for Antique Pink. Maybe just a LP. I haven't got around to using the Pearl Croco yet. Just kept the Mlle crossbody ytd and with another bag today.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I feel it takes boldness to wear a light colored bag. Haha! I think my brain will rule over my heart and discourage the purchase for Antique Pink. Maybe just a LP. I haven't got around to using the Pearl Croco yet. Just kept the Mlle crossbody ytd and with another bag today.


I agree The pink LP would be easier to clean! I’m so sad I can’t do the ssh LP. I returned the fuschia one. Btw was the cuir a very light pink? I thought it might be more on the dusty side so more dark...what do u think?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Btw was the cuir a very light pink? I thought it might be more on the dusty side so more dark.


I'm sad the SSH didn't work out for you as well. To me, this is a very practical style. The Antique Pink cuir is not a very light pink. It does lean slightly to a dusty hue but not that dark either. I'll try to get shots for you when I next swing by the boutique.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm sad the SSH didn't work out for you as well. To me, this is a very practical style. The Antique Pink cuir is not a very light pink. It does lean slightly to a dusty hue but not that dark either. I'll try to get shots for you when I next swing by the boutique.


Yes yes please! Thank you in advance!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Yes yes please! Thank you in advance!


My absolute pleasure.


----------



## Julija

Bought this little thing recently. The price was so good, hard to pass by. Here in Barcelona this summer Longchamp is selling a lot of stock for a fraction of the price due to Spain being so long on the lockdown


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Julija said:


> Bought this little thing recently. The price was so good, hard to pass by.


This is one of my favourite bags. I've visited the Barcelona boutiques and brought home some souvenirs. Excellent service there. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Julija

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is one of my favourite bags. I've visited the Barcelona boutiques and brought home some souvenirs. Excellent service there. Enjoy your new bag!


Thank you! I agree with you, the service is amazing in Barcelona.


----------



## atomicballerina

this bag is amazing!! What is the color name of it?? 



MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 4743156
> View attachment 4743157


----------



## frenziedhandbag

atomicballerina said:


> this bag is amazing!! What is the color name of it??


It is an Etoiles black crossbody bag from SS20. Comes in a navy colorway as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Black Matelasse Amazone. This bag is a delight to use. Highly recommend if you are into chain bags.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Black Matelasse Amazone. This bag is a delight to use. Highly recommend if you are into chain bags.


Soooo lux! Love your scarf too! Have a good day ahead!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Soooo lux! Love your scarf too! Have a good day ahead!


Thank you!


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Black Matelasse Amazone. This bag is a delight to use. Highly recommend if you are into chain bags.



I love this bag!  I enjoyed your previous pictures of this bag so much that I had to get one of my own.  I have not had a chance to use it yet due to not venturing out these days.  I have never really wanted a chain bag before but this one is done so nicely and seem like it will comfortable.  Can't wait to use it someday.  Hope it looks as good on me as it does on you


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> I love this bag!  I enjoyed your previous pictures of this bag so much that I had to get one of my own.  I have not had a chance to use it yet due to not venturing out these days.  I have never really wanted a chain bag before but this one is done so nicely and seem like it will comfortable.  Can't wait to use it someday.  Hope it looks as good on me as it does on you


Lol.... @frenziedhandbag is such a good influencer. Hahahaha! Hope u get to use yours soon n leave us a review of it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I have not had a chance to use it yet due to not venturing out these days.


Glad my pictures helped in a way. I adore chain bags but all that I had acquired over the years were all rehomed for various reasons. Chain too heavy, style too dressy, chain cuts into shoulders, chain slips off shoulders, bag too heavy etc. This is the only chain bag that really ticked all the right boxes. I can't fault it. It is light, stays put on the shoulder, doesn't slip off and comfortable on the shoulder. I can even shorten the strap by clipping it at different parts of the chain. I understand it is hard to venture out now but if you happen to need to go grocery shopping; I urge you to use it. Just so that you can try it out for yourself how comfy this bag is and also feel happy out and about, even if it is a short trip. We can all do with some happiness in this current climate. I'm pretty positive you will enjoy this bag as much as I do.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Hope u get to use yours soon n leave us a review of it!


+1. We will all love to hear your experience with it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Black Matelasse Amazone. This bag is a delight to use. Highly recommend if you are into chain bags.
> 
> View attachment 4835486



Glad you love the Amazone as much as I do


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Today's SLG situation.
LP cosmetic case in cobalt
Foulonne coin purse in amethyst (using this as wallet)
Foulonne card case in black (which can also function as a small wallet)
Foulonne card holder in red lacquer. I place this inside amethyst coin purse. I just like my cards organised like this.
*okay, I'm laughing at myself cos whatever fits in the black Foulonne card holder can all go into amethyst coin purse. Don't even need LP pouch anymore.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Don't even need LP pouch anymore.


you can use the pouch as a catch all? For tissues, meds, lipstick, hand sanitizer n maybe earbuds etc? Love the blue and that amethyst!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Love the blue and that amethyst!


Oh, I do use the pouch as a catch all. I actually intended to use it to hold all the LC SLGs together as I prefer them not to be swimming in my larger bag ytd. But after compacting everything in ghd amethyst coin purse, I felt there's no need for the pouch already. That cobalt LP is stunning, I'm glad I got it on a whim. My wish had always been for LC to launch Foulonne in more colors.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, I do use the pouch as a catch all. I actually intended to use it to hold all the LC SLGs together as I prefer them not to be swimming in my larger bag ytd. But after compacting everything in ghd amethyst coin purse, I felt there's no need for the pouch already. That cobalt LP is stunning, I'm glad I got it on a whim. My wish had always been for LC to launch Foulonne in more colors.


Lol...a slg to hold other slgs! Now I get why you were laughing.   Yes other colors would give us more options! Yeah!


----------



## anuanu

frenziedhandbag said:


> Black Matelasse Amazone. This bag is a delight to use. Highly recommend if you are into chain bags.
> 
> View attachment 4835486


what size is your Amazone?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

anuanu said:


> what size is your Amazone?


The small. I used to own the medium which is a very good size as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Not with a LC bag but matching my brown Issey Miyake BaoBao tote with Foulonne card case. Love using this as a mini wallet.


----------



## viewwing

My new antique pink Roseau came! I love the color!! So addicted...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My new antique pink Roseau came!


I'm so glad you got one. I can now admire yours! This pink is just so lovely.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm so glad you got one. I can now admire yours! This pink is just so lovely.


Notice the lighting changes the color of the bag? I think it looks good no matter how it changes. Is your natural colored roseau like that too?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Is your natural colored roseau like that too?


Indeed! The hue changes. I love such chameleons of bags.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> My new antique pink Roseau came! I love the color!! So addicted...
> 
> View attachment 4847920
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847922



Congrats!!! Such a sweet colour  What size is this?


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!!! Such a sweet colour  What size is this?


It’s the small one..I think the new size? It’s smaller than I thought it’d be but very substantial in weight.


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> My new antique pink Roseau came! I love the color!! So addicted...


I am more of a purple girl than a pink girl but this bag is absolutely stunning!  Enjoy your new pink beauty!


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> I am more of a purple girl than a pink girl but this bag is absolutely stunning!  Enjoy your new pink beauty!


I think purple bags are gor but have never pulled the trigger. Have no idea what colors purple go with!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cavalcade in Pearl. Light colored bags really go with everything.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cavalcade in Pearl. Light colored bags really go with everything.


  Matches your shoes too!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Matches your shoes too!!


My shoes are of a metallic gold actually. Mismatch irl.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> My shoes are of a metallic gold actually. Mismatch irl.


  Camera colors are soooo weird!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Camera colors are soooo weird!


I know right. Totally off.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ebony Roseau Heritage has been my work bag for the past couple of weeks


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Ebony Roseau Heritage


It has been a while. It is still looking great!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It has been a while. It is still looking great!



Thanks so much! She's turning 5 years old in November hehe


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! She's turning 5 years old in November hehe


Only here on tpf do bags have birthdays!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> turning 5 years old in November hehe


Can hardly tell.


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Ebony Roseau Heritage has been my work bag for the past couple of weeks
> 
> View attachment 4860606


wow urs is in great shape! Mine has some scratches but not the type where you would see white underneath. I love using mine for work as well.


----------



## pbnjam

viewwing said:


> My new antique pink Roseau came! I love the color!! So addicted...
> 
> View attachment 4847920
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847922


is this the mini size? very pretty color!


----------



## viewwing

pbnjam said:


> is this the mini size? very pretty color!


No it’s one size up, it’s the small one. I think it’s a new size this season.


----------



## pbnjam

Ohhhh! Lol I need this size. Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Ohhhh! Lol I need this size. Thanks!


You will like this size! Very functional.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> You will like this size! Very functional.


Yeah I was amazed at how much heavier the medium size one was! The leather was so thick n sturdy...


----------



## Lizzys

Fall is in the air and soon it will be cold enough to wear this combo. They match almost perfectly! The jacket is the same color all the way down. Don't know why it changed color at the bottom of the picture.  I don't post many pictures because I am not good at it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> They match almost perfectly!


Love this matching look!


----------



## Lizzys

Thanks!  It wasn't a planned match look which made it even more fun


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Thanks!  It wasn't a planned match look which made it even more fun


The best!


----------



## misstrine85

Lizzys said:


> Fall is in the air and soon it will be cold enough to wear this combo. They match almost perfectly! The jacket is the same color all the way down. Don't know why it changed color at the bottom of the picture.  I don't post many pictures because I am not good at it!
> 
> View attachment 4867472


that bag is stunning! What is the name of it?


----------



## Lizzys

misstrine85 said:


> that bag is stunning! What is the name of it?


Thank you!  It is the Le Pliage Club SLH in Plum and my all time favorite color of my Longchamp bags.  The color is from last years line and hard to find but if you check Bloomingdales you will find it there.

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...l-shoulder-tote?ID=2958423&CategoryID=1003784 
It is the Plum/silver in this link.


----------



## Moxisox

Lizzys said:


> Fall is in the air and soon it will be cold enough to wear this combo. They match almost perfectly! The jacket is the same color all the way down. Don't know why it changed color at the bottom of the picture.  I don't post many pictures because I am not good at it!
> 
> View attachment 4867472


Great match in color! I’m currently using the LLH in this color and love it for fall. I have the backpack in plum too, but haven’t had a chance to use it yet. The blue they chose as an accent just makes it pop!!! So gorgeous.


----------



## Lizzys

Moxisox said:


> Great match in color! I’m currently using the LLH in this color and love it for fall. I have the backpack in plum too, but haven’t had a chance to use it yet. The blue they chose as an accent just makes it pop!!! So gorgeous.


Yes! This is a great fall color and I am glad you are enjoying your plum beauty.  Hope you get to use the backpack soon.  I too couldn't resist getting a second piece in plum.  I'll try to post it this week.


----------



## viewwing

My first small steps into LGP and LE Foulonne. I think I’m in love! I dont have other nylon items to compare with so can someone tell me if the lgp nylon is the same as say the lepliages or the neos? I really like the lgp nylon and the print is soooo fun and modern! 
edit: compared nylon with small le pliage coin purse, the Nylon on this pouch seems smoother n thicker?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> My first small steps into LGP and LE Foulonne. I think I’m in love! I dont have other nylon items to compare with so can someone tell me if the lgp nylon is the same as say the lepliages or the neos? I really like the lgp nylon and the print is soooo fun and modern!
> edit: compared nylon with small le pliage coin purse, the Nylon on this pouch seems smoother n thicker?
> 
> View attachment 4868979



I find the LGP Nylon as thick as the nylon on my Neos. Neos have thicker nylon than Pliages. BTW, your dog is cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> the lgp nylon is the same as say the lepliages or the neos?


Wow! Congrats on expanding your collection. The LGP fabric does feel thicker to Neo line to me. That Foulonne coin purse is so adorable. An SLG is a great way to see how you like the leather before moving onto other items.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> I find the LGP Nylon as thick as the nylon on my Neos. Neos have thicker nylon than Pliages. BTW, your dog is cute!


Thank u...He was nosy n photo bombed just as I clicked the shutter.  so do noes slouch when u carry stuff inside?


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! Congrats on expanding your collection. The LGP fabric does feel thicker to Neo line to me. That Foulonne coin purse is so adorable. An SLG is a great way to see how you like the leather before moving onto other items.


Yes yes, that’s what I thought too...n I’m always on board for more slgs!  Boy was that little guy hard to get here. Was always oos n had to stalk the website. Lucky I came from LV where that’s the norm here in USA.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Thank u...He was nosy n photo bombed just as I clicked the shutter.  so do noes slouch when u carry stuff inside?



Glad for his cute face in there  The Neo would slouch but I use a base shaper in mine, so mine doesn't slouch


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Glad for his cute face in there  The Neo would slouch but I use a base shaper in mine, so mine doesn't slouch


I kinda like the small lgp With the slouch. the black white graphic is cool to me. Haha...but the long strap it comes with seems to not be adjustable n rather long.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Was always oos n had to stalk the website.


I'm glad you got it in the end.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> I kinda like the small lgp With the slouch. the black white graphic is cool to me. Haha...but the long strap it comes with seems to not be adjustable n rather long.



I have had Neo straps adjusted at the cobbler. But you know what, I think it's worth waiting for maybe another season - the straps can become adjustable one day. Last time, Neos had non-adjustable straps but they became adjustable about 2 seasons ago. Changes do happen. Or you could buy a Black Neo with an adjustable strap and the Black and White LGP and use the adjustable Neo strap with it


----------



## Lizzys

I bought these two travel bags earlier in the lockdown. Don’t know where I thought I was going!!! 
I apologize again for my poor quality pic.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> I have had Neo straps adjusted at the cobbler. But you know what, I think it's worth waiting for maybe another season - the straps can become adjustable one day. Last time, Neos had non-adjustable straps but they became adjustable about 2 seasons ago. Changes do happen. Or you could buy a Black Neo with an adjustable strap and the Black and White LGP and use the adjustable Neo strap with it


Hahaha! Good idea! You’re such an enabler! Do u think they’ll phase out the white n black print? Or is it a classic?


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm glad you got it in the end.


Me too!i just checked, n oos again!


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> I bought these two travel bags earlier in the lockdown. Don’t know where I thought I was going!!!
> I apologize again for my poor quality pic.


perfect plum for fall n black for all times!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I bought these two travel bags


Beautiful bags. We will get to travel again with time. I'm sure!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Me too!i just checked, n oos again!


Tsk tsk.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Hahaha! Good idea! You’re such an enabler! Do u think they’ll phase out the white n black print? Or is it a classic?



Thanks! It is a classic so far - it's been around since SS19.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks! It is a classic so far - it's been around since SS19.


i hope so n that it’s not just leftover stock from ss19


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> i hope so n that it’s not just leftover stock from ss19



If it weren't a classic, it would have gone on sale at the end of SS19 but it didn't. Instead, another colourway, the red and black, went on sale


----------



## blushing_girl

finally got something in honey and antique pink . 
not easy to capture their colors but this is the closest.


----------



## viewwing

blushing_girl said:


> finally got something in honey and antique pink .
> not easy to capture their colors but this is the closest.


love them!! This seasons colors are soooo perfectly muted! Congrats!! More pics n mod shots if you can pls!


----------



## SmokieDragon

blushing_girl said:


> finally got something in honey and antique pink .
> not easy to capture their colors but this is the closest.
> 
> View attachment 4875819



Lovely and congrats!


----------



## TClover

I love this pattern...so I purchased the smaller version and added a pink felt organizer. This will be a perfect substitute bag for our forecasted brutal winter weather 2020-21. Northeast U.S. 

BTW, I purchased the smaller one from the Jomashop website.


----------



## viewwing

TClover said:


> I love this pattern...so I purchased the smaller version and added a pink felt organizer. This will be a perfect substitute bag for our forecasted brutal winter weather 2020-21. Northeast U.S.
> 
> BTW, I purchased the smaller one from the Jomashop website.


Congrats! They’re so pretty with the snowflakes! Perfect for winter! btw How was your experience with Jomashop?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

blushing_girl said:


> finally got something in honey and antique pink


Gorgeous buys! I'm still trying to decide which color for the mini cuir crossbody. Love both the Honey and Sienna. I just purchased the Antique Pink LP as well. It's such a nice pink.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TClover said:


> I love this pattern.


Blue and pink goes so well together. The etoiles print is really nice.


----------



## TClover

viewwing said:


> Congrats! They’re so pretty with the snowflakes! Perfect for winter! btw How was your experience with Jomashop?


Quick delivery! I’d buy from them again.


----------



## blushing_girl

viewwing said:


> love them!! This seasons colors are soooo perfectly muted! Congrats!! More pics n mod shots if you can pls!



yes! i think it makes them so wearable. ill try


----------



## blushing_girl

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous buys! I'm still trying to decide which color for the mini cuir crossbody. Love both the Honey and Sienna. I just purchased the Antique Pink LP as well. It's such a nice pink.



it was your photo of the honey crossbody that pushed me to buy it   yes, its such a nice pink. i missed out on the previous version so im glad they brought it back. i also considered the mini cuir top handle but i thought the LP will be more useful to have (at least for now ). the sienna is also nice, i might get an slg in that color.


----------



## viewwing

blushing_girl said:


> it was your photo of the honey crossbody that pushed me to buy it   yes, its such a nice pink. i missed out on the previous version so im glad they brought it back. i also considered the mini cuir top handle but i thought the LP will be more useful to have (at least for now ). the sienna is also nice, i might get an slg in that color.


I’m also considering some cuir bag in the pink...but can’t decide if I want the crossbody that u got, the mini or the small top handle...arg...so much to buy this season. N am also starting to like nordic. Yikes...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

blushing_girl said:


> it was your photo of the honey crossbody that pushed me to buy it


Awww, glad my pic helped! I'm not usually a pink bag gal but figured this pink is really pretty and I like the navy contrast. That mini cuir top handle is very useful, fits a lot. I'll be getting that in Nordic. Sienna is gorgeous, I second an SLG in it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Yikes...


This season is tough.... With all the pretty colors.


----------



## the_comfortista

My first Longchamp purchase, the small Roseau. Lately I’ve been obsessed with purchasing all things in my favorite color, pink!


----------



## SmokieDragon

the_comfortista said:


> My first Longchamp purchase, the small Roseau. Lately I’ve been obsessed with purchasing all things in my favorite color, pink!
> 
> View attachment 4888283




Congrats!! Looks great


----------



## the_comfortista

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!! Looks great



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

the_comfortista said:


> my favorite color, pink


It looks wonderful on you. This pink is lovely. Congrats!


----------



## the_comfortista

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks wonderful on you. This pink is lovely. Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

the_comfortista said:


> My first Longchamp purchase, the small Roseau. Lately I’ve been obsessed with purchasing all things in my favorite color, pink!
> 
> View attachment 4888283


Very pretty bag, congrats!  I really like what they did with the handles.


----------



## viewwing

Various shades of pink


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Various shades of pink


Such lovely hues of pink! Love this shot!


----------



## thanks sixx

I'm new to this forum, so I'll just show one of my workhorse Longchamps, my Planetes tote.  Which is no longer made!  Too bad, the quality is astounding.  I've used this bag A LOT over the past 10 years.  No signs of wear.  In this photo, she's wearing a Hermes scarf.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thanks sixx said:


> Too bad, the quality is astounding.


Thank you for sharing this beauty. I used to have two Planetes in black. Different sizes. I agree with you that the quality of this line is wonderful. Too bad it is being discontinued.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Various shades of pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892282



Your family is growing


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Your family is growing


I was buying the slgs to try out the leather. HeeHee!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I was buying the slgs to try out the leather.


Smart move.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still with my Roseau in Natural


----------



## l.ch.

A question to all of you lovely members: 
Does anyone have the foulonne pochette and can show some modeling pictures or what it fits? I considering buying it in the navy.
Thank you all!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All thanks to my lovely friend for helping me score this Nordies exclusive, the expandable LP in khaki. Coach hangtag also all thanks to another kind friend whom helped me order it in US. In my country, we can't order hang tags. I stamped my country exclusive skyline stamp on it.


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> All thanks to my lovely friend for helping me score this Nordies exclusive, the expandable LP in khaki. Coach hangtag also all thanks to another kind friend whom helped me order it in US. In my country, we can't order hang tags. I stamped my country exclusive skyline stamp on it.


I love the skyline stamps! I collect them. I have Singapore thanks to a lovely Instagrammer. I have 16 so far. I dream of finding a way to get the Paris one as the only time I could get it, their stamp was broken   The only other outside the U.S. ones I have are Kuala Lumpur and London (my favorite as it reminds me of a trip I took there with my middle son).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> I love the skyline stamp


I have another friend whom collects the Skyline stamps as well. I must say they are all so pretty.


----------



## eddilicious

Hello fellow Longchamp lovers! I’ve just picked up this lovely cavalcade tote in the winter sale. Just wondering if anyone has had experience with the lock mechanism? I’m a bit concerned about wear and tear and/or possible malfunction. Any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eddilicious said:


> I’m a bit concerned about wear and tear and/or possible malfunction.


I've been using my Cavalcade shoulder bag, though in a different style. The lock mechanism is well made and I open and close it frequently to access my bag. No issues. Congrats on scoring this. It is a wonderful neutral! If, there are any issues in future, I'm sure LC can assist.


----------



## eddilicious

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've been using my Cavalcade shoulder bag, though in a different style. The lock mechanism is well made and I open and close it frequently to access my bag. No issues. Congrats on scoring this. It is a wonderful neutral! If, there are any issues in future, I'm sure LC can assist.


Thanks so much for the insight!


----------



## rowy65

I just love the little coin pouches!  They’re like potato chips, you just can’t have 1


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eddilicious said:


> Thanks so much for the insight!


You are most welcome!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rowy65 said:


> I just love the little coin pouches!  They’re like potato chips, you just can’t have 1


Adore your collection! May I know what do you use them for? I've been trying to get one but it won't fit my small portable phone charger.


----------



## rowy65

frenziedhandbag said:


> Adore your collection! May I know what do you use them for? I've been trying to get one but it won't fit my small portable phone charger.


Thanks so much!! I literally use them for loose change 
For years I’ve always used my Louis Vuitton round coin purse and just started using these and fell in love.  They’re lightweight and so cute and compact.  I always try to buy one when I get a new Longchamp.  The Pokémon one was an impulse buy from the collection


----------



## paula3boys

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4922622
> View attachment 4922623
> 
> I just love the little coin pouches!  They’re like potato chips, you just can’t have 1


Not sure if my eyes are seeing this correctly lol. Are the club versions slightly bigger than the classic?


----------



## rowy65

paula3boys said:


> Not sure if my eyes are seeing this correctly lol. Are the club versions slightly bigger than the classic?


Nope!  It’s just the angle of the shot.  They’re all pretty much the same size.  Although, I feel I need to mention this, my older regular small shoulder le pliage from 2014 is wayyyyy smaller than the small shoulder of today.  I noticed it when I bought a club small shoulder le Pliage this summer.  At first I thought they made a mistake and sent me a medium.  And also my older one was made in France.  The newer style was made in China and I have a short handle club that was made in Vietnam.  Only my custom was made in France now


----------



## paula3boys

rowy65 said:


> Nope!  It’s just the angle of the shot.  They’re all pretty much the same size.  Although, I feel I need to mention this, my older regular small shoulder le pliage from 2014 is wayyyyy smaller than the small shoulder of today.  I noticed it when I bought a club small shoulder le Pliage this summer.  At first I thought they made a mistake and sent me a medium.  And also my older one was made in France.  The newer style was made in China and I have a short handle club that was made in Vietnam.  Only my custom was made in France now


Thank you for responding. Glad to know they are the same size. My bags are made all over the place. I think I even have one that says Tunisia. I have about 6 made in France but the other 5 or so are not.


----------



## rowy65

paula3boys said:


> Thank you for responding. Glad to know they are the same size. My bags are made all over the place. I think I even have one that says Tunisia. I have about 6 made in France but the other 5 or so are not.


I have 7 right now.  I’m trying to get my collection to an even 8  
Looking to add a neutral tan/beige


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rowy65 said:


> The Pokémon one was an impulse buy from the collection


I saw the Pokemon and I'm glad you got it. So adorable! Thank you for sharing how you use them. I always find them so cute but can't think of what else I can store in them.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I saw the Pokemon and I'm glad you got it. So adorable! Thank you for sharing how you use them. I always find them so cute but can't think of what else I can store in them.


I use mine for car fob and house key. or sometimes essential oils and meds. Or a couple of lip balms and AirPod. Oh oh! And the cuir version is coming soon!


----------



## paleoxln

frenziedhandbag said:


> I saw the Pokemon and I'm glad you got it. So adorable! Thank you for sharing how you use them. I always find them so cute but can't think of what else I can store in them.



I put my keys, lip balm, eye drops and a small hand cream in. It is useful to have all these things together, so they do not get lost in the bag. Even though I use an organizer, I have a hard time finding my keys all the time


----------



## SmokieDragon

rowy65 said:


> Although, I feel I need to mention this, my older regular small shoulder le pliage from 2014 is wayyyyy smaller than the small shoulder of today.  I noticed it when I bought a club small shoulder le Pliage this summer.



Officially, the size has grown from 25 x 25 x 14 cm in 2014 to the current size of 26.5 x 28 x 15.5 cm


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> And the cuir version is coming soon!


The cuir version is uber cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I use mine for car fob and house key. or sometimes essential oils and meds.


I'm so tempted to get one in Garnet or in Fir. It's just so adorable.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paleoxln said:


> I put my keys, lip balm, eye drops and a small hand cream in.


Hand cream? Wow, it fits? I am now using a small drawstring pouch. It is handy but my LC loving heart craves for a  cute coin pouch.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm so tempted to get one in Garnet or in Fir. It's just so adorable.


Perfect for the fir larger sister you got.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Perfect for the fir larger sister you got.


So true!


----------



## paleoxln

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hand cream? Wow, it fits? I am now using a small drawstring pouch. It is handy but my LC loving heart craves for a  cute coin pouch.



I don't want to mislead you, the hand cream is really small, but it is enough for me


----------



## viewwing

First time using my first small cuir


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paleoxln said:


> I don't want to mislead you, the hand cream is really small, but it is enough for me


Thank you for sharing this pic. I'm guessing this is a mini handcream too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> First time using my first small cuir


Hope you are enjoying it!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hope you are enjoying it!


Oh yes yes I am! The functionality reminds me of the balenciaga city bag which I’m a huge fan of! I might just be collecting more colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I might just be collecting more colors!


Wonderful! It's fantastic when you find a style you love. Be very prepared to collect a lot of colors! You will be spoilt for choice.


----------



## SmokieDragon

paleoxln said:


> I don't want to mislead you, the hand cream is really small, but it is enough for me
> 
> View attachment 4924488



We are L'Occitane hand cream twins!


----------



## viewwing

Ms sage resting after a long day. Scarf inspired by @frenziedhandbag


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Ms sage resting after a long day. Scarf inspired by @frenziedhandbag
> View attachment 4926657




Beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Ms sage


Yay to scarf twins! Your sage tote looks beautiful!


----------



## paleoxln

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for sharing this pic. I'm guessing this is a mini handcream too.



Yes, it is 10 ml. 




SmokieDragon said:


> We are L'Occitane hand cream twins!



  I love them, so moisturizing!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay to scarf twins! Your sage tote looks beautiful!


Thanks to u, I really like the scarf! It’s Not soo girly pink like u said.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I really like the scarf! It’s Not soo girly pink like u said.


Yay! I'm happy that the pink works for you as well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My sweet SA and her team chose my birthday gift for me. A scarf {140cm by 140cm) from the Roseau line. I love it! The color is an elegant champagne gold, super versatile with any outfit. Also, my Eiffel in black, along with a birthday card.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> My sweet SA and her team chose my birthday gift for me. A scarf {140cm by 140cm) from the Roseau line. I love it! The color is an elegant champagne gold, super versatile with any outfit. Also, my Eiffel in black, along with a birthday card.


Happy Birthday! Nice gesture from them! U must buy a lot.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Happy Birthday! Nice gesture from them!


Thank you! They are a sweet team.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> My sweet SA and her team chose my birthday gift for me. A scarf {140cm by 140cm) from the Roseau line. I love it! The color is an elegant champagne gold, super versatile with any outfit. Also, my Eiffel in black, along with a birthday card.



What a nice gift — Happy Birthday


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> My sweet SA and her team chose my birthday gift for me. A scarf {140cm by 140cm) from the Roseau line. I love it! The color is an elegant champagne gold, super versatile with any outfit. Also, my Eiffel in black, along with a birthday card.





frenziedhandbag said:


> My sweet SA and her team chose my birthday gift for me. A scarf {140cm by 140cm) from the Roseau line. I love it! The color is an elegant champagne gold, super versatile with any outfit. Also, my Eiffel in black, along with a birthday card.


Happy Birthday!!!  Enjoy your lovely scarf.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> What a nice gift — Happy Birthday





Lizzys said:


> Happy Birthday!!!  Enjoy your lovely scarf.


Thank you ladies!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> My sweet SA and her team chose my birthday gift for me. A scarf {140cm by 140cm) from the Roseau line. I love it! The color is an elegant champagne gold, super versatile with any outfit. Also, my Eiffel in black, along with a birthday card.



Yay for the beautiful scarf and Eiffel Tower!  I must go claim my birthday gift hehe


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for the beautiful scarf and Eiffel Tower!  I must go claim my birthday gift hehe


Pls do, soonest possible! So that we can be scarf twins!


----------



## paleoxln

frenziedhandbag said:


> My sweet SA and her team chose my birthday gift for me. A scarf {140cm by 140cm) from the Roseau line. I love it! The color is an elegant champagne gold, super versatile with any outfit. Also, my Eiffel in black, along with a birthday card.


Happy birthday!  Such a lovely gift!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paleoxln said:


> Happy birthday!  Such a lovely gift!


Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

snowy morning


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> snowy morning


Roseau queen!


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> snowy morning


A little pink to brighten your day!


----------



## SofiaC

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4922622
> View attachment 4922623
> 
> I just love the little coin pouches!  They’re like potato chips, you just can’t have 1



Hi, is that beautiful classic in Khaki?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> snowy morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930379



I see you're sporting the unbuttoned folded sides look for your Roseau  Great look


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> I see you're sporting the unbuttoned folded sides look for your Roseau  Great look


Yes! Thanks To you, it works!


----------



## candypoo




----------



## viewwing

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4936984


Very cute! And the Prada charm matches! Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

candypoo said:


>


Looking so chic!


----------



## candypoo

viewwing said:


> Very cute! And the Prada charm matches! Love it!



Honestly I got them to match each other on purpose! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking so chic!



Why thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4936984


Did you get these from the US?


----------



## candypoo

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you get these from the US?



No.. from Asia


----------



## Sunshine mama

candypoo said:


> No.. from Asia


Thank you. 
Does anyone know if the US has the silver Le Pliage?


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> Does anyone know if the US has the silver Le Pliage?


This should be it.





						TOP-HANDLE BAGS WOMEN Longchamp | BAGS | Longchamp US
					

Enter the Longchamp world and explore the Longchamp Women's Bags collection.




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## paleoxln

My recent favorite is the _desert _color from Le Pliage Original collection. 
I am using it everyday!


----------



## paula3boys

paleoxln said:


> My recent favorite is the _desert _color from Le Pliage Original collection.
> I am using it everyday!
> 
> View attachment 4943719


Very pretty! I wonder how this compares to khaki.


----------



## Lizzys

paleoxln said:


> My recent favorite is the _desert _color from Le Pliage Original collection.
> I am using it everyday!
> 
> View attachment 4943719


Such a nice set!


----------



## xartsy_gal×

My little collection


----------



## frenziedhandbag

xartsy_gal× said:


> My little collection


Such pretty colors!


----------



## littleblackbag

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4936984


Very cute. Can I ask how you use the bag? I'm assuming its one of the really tiny ones?


----------



## candypoo

littleblackbag said:


> Very cute. Can I ask how you use the bag? I'm assuming its one of the really tiny ones?



It's not the card holder sized one.. this one is bit bigger and more functional. Can fit my big phone in   

Here's a photo of me using it for reference.
I'm 5ft" short btw


----------



## xartsy_gal×

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such pretty colors!



They make me so happy!


----------



## littleblackbag

candypoo said:


> It's not the card holder sized one.. this one is bit bigger and more functional. Can fit my big phone in
> 
> Here's a photo of me using it for reference.
> I'm 5ft" short btw
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945461


Thanks for the pic, I love this size and have two in the cuir range.


----------



## Lizzys

xartsy_gal× said:


> My little collection
> View attachment 4944810


You chose some really nice colors! I don't know how I missed the purple one.


----------



## Lizzys

candypoo said:


> It's not the card holder sized one.. this one is bit bigger and more functional. Can fit my big phone in
> 
> Here's a photo of me using it for reference.
> I'm 5ft" short btw
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945461


It really looks great on you! I had assumed it was a smaller bag.


----------



## xartsy_gal×

Lizzys said:


> You chose some really nice colors! I don't know how I missed the purple one.



I actually found the purple one at a Longchamp outlet! I was looking for the periwinkle one but had no luck and needed to make myself feel better


----------



## viewwing

xartsy_gal× said:


> I actually found the purple one at a Longchamp outlet! I was looking for the periwinkle one but had no luck and needed to make myself feel better


Nice purple bags are so hard to come by! This one is extremely pretty!


----------



## candypoo

Lizzys said:


> It really looks great on you! I had assumed it was a smaller bag.



Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

candypoo said:


> this one is bit bigger and more functional.


You look awesome with it!


----------



## xartsy_gal×

viewwing said:


> Nice purple bags are so hard to come by! This one is extremely pretty!



It's even better in person! Now I just have to wait for Spring and Summer to come so I can use it again!


----------



## candypoo

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look awesome with it!


Thank you


----------



## paleoxln

paula3boys said:


> Very pretty! I wonder how this compares to khaki.



Me too! Unfortunately I could not find any comparison, and I do not have the khaki color (yet ).



Lizzys said:


> Such a nice set!



Thank you


----------



## moissydan98

my first Lonchamp piece


----------



## SmokieDragon

daniellainez67 said:


> my first Lonchamp piece
> View attachment 4952464



Love the purple theme going on


----------



## frenziedhandbag

daniellainez67 said:


> my first Lonchamp piece


With a matching purple Starbucks tumbler to boot. Bilberry looking fab.


----------



## moissydan98

frenziedhandbag said:


> With a matching purple Starbucks tumbler to boot. Bilberry looking fab.


thank you she's gorgeous!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

paleoxln said:


> My recent favorite is the _desert _color from Le Pliage Original collection.
> I am using it everyday!
> 
> View attachment 4943719


They are especially so cute all together!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

candypoo said:


> It's not the card holder sized one.. this one is bit bigger and more functional. Can fit my big phone in
> 
> Here's a photo of me using it for reference.
> I'm 5ft" short btw
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945461


Love them soooo much!
I only found the really tiny one online in the U.S.


----------



## sittysue

paleoxln said:


> My recent favorite is the _desert _color from Le Pliage Original collection.
> I am using it everyday!
> 
> View attachment 4943719


I'm loving the new grey color. Got the large tote and makeup case Waiting for coin purse to come out


----------



## sittysue

xartsy_gal× said:


> I actually found the purple one at a Longchamp outlet! I was looking for the periwinkle one but had no luck and needed to make myself feel better


I think its the lavender-if so, I have that one


----------



## xartsy_gal×

sittysue said:


> I think its the lavender-if so, I have that one



Yup, it's the lavender one!


----------



## MeepMeep67

daniellainez67 said:


> my first Lonchamp piece
> View attachment 4952464


love the color


----------



## Lizzys

daniellainez67 said:


> my first Lonchamp piece


Congrats on your first Longchamp! It is so nice that you started out with such a pretty color.  Is there a color you are eyeing next?


----------



## moissydan98

MeepMeep67 said:


> love the color


thank you


----------



## moissydan98

Lizzys said:


> Congrats on your first Longchamp! It is so nice that you started out with such a pretty color.  Is there a color you are eyeing next?


thank you! i purchased the LGP small crossbody in black and blue with the neon accents at the same time i bought this tote  i'm just waiting on it to arrive! 
however i am so tempted to buy the clear LGP tote now that it's on half off at nordstrom!!


----------



## Lizzys

daniellainez67 said:


> thank you! i purchased the LGP small crossbody in black and blue with the neon accents at the same time i bought this tote  i'm just waiting on it to arrive!
> however i am so tempted to buy the clear LGP tote now that it's on half off at nordstrom!!


Oh yay! I really like the LGP in black & blue and will probably get something in that pattern but not sure which one. What tote did you order? Good luck deciding on the clear tote. Those good sales are so tempting!  Please post pics of all your new Longchamp. We love to share in your joy!


----------



## moissydan98

Lizzys said:


> Oh yay! I really like the LGP in black & blue and will probably get something in that pattern but not sure which one. What tote did you order? Good luck deciding on the clear tote. Those good sales are so tempting!  Please post pics of all your new Longchamp. We love to share in your joy!


i was referring the the bilberry tote that i posted earlier haha
thank you for being so welcoming i will definitely update everyone on what i get/decide!!


----------



## Selenet

My Longchamp bag in action!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Selenet said:


> My Longchamp bag in action!


Cutie of a bag!


----------



## viewwing

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4958317
> 
> View attachment 4958318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Longchamp bag in action!


So cute! Just like you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My lockdown bags - Small Black Neo and Black Foulonne Camera Bag. The camera bag is my trusty lunch bag when I’m at the office. Couldn’t leave it behind during this WFH period


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My lockdown bags - Small Black Neo and Black Foulonne Camera Bag.


LC staples, anytime!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> LC staples, anytime!



Come to think of it, they are two of my most beloved bags


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Come to think of it, they are two of my most beloved bags


I'll have to think through this one. I really love all my LCs. Hard to pick a fav.


----------



## moissydan98

not the best picture sorry but here’s my new LGP crossbody in the small size! i wasn’t sure if i was keeping it honestly just because i purchased other bags recently and felt guilty. i also bought the translucent LGP tote but returned it. loved that bag but the timing wasn’t right, maybe it’ll come back into my collection. 

weather is icky so i decided to bring this dude out and i decided to keep him  the nylon strap is not adjustable but omg it feels so nice and smooth and the hardware is so shiny. i know it sounds weird but the strap just makes this bag feel so luxurious lol


----------



## viewwing

daniellainez67 said:


> not the best picture sorry but here’s my new LGP crossbody in the small size! i wasn’t sure if i was keeping it honestly just because i purchased other bags recently and felt guilty. i also bought the translucent LGP tote but returned it. loved that bag but the timing wasn’t right, maybe it’ll come back into my collection.
> 
> weather is icky so i decided to bring this dude out and i decided to keep him  the nylon strap is not adjustable but omg it feels so nice and smooth and the hardware is so shiny. i know it sounds weird but the strap just makes this bag feel so luxurious lol
> View attachment 4970162


congrats! I love my black white one too! It even went camping with me! Love the little neon detail too!


----------



## moissydan98

viewwing said:


> congrats! I love my black white one too! It even went camping with me! Love the little neon detail too!


thank you  wow so i guess it's pretty hard wearing then? 
also yes the neon accent really pops i love it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

daniellainez67 said:


> i guess it's pretty hard wearing then?


Congrats! It is a hard wearing bag. Love this color combi you picked and so glad you are keeping it.


----------



## moissydan98

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! It is a hard wearing bag. Love this color combi you picked and so glad you are keeping it.


thank you!! i’m glad i am too


----------



## ladymadame

daniellainez67 said:


> not the best picture sorry but here’s my new LGP crossbody in the small size! i wasn’t sure if i was keeping it honestly just because i purchased other bags recently and felt guilty. i also bought the translucent LGP tote but returned it. loved that bag but the timing wasn’t right, maybe it’ll come back into my collection.
> 
> weather is icky so i decided to bring this dude out and i decided to keep him  the nylon strap is not adjustable but omg it feels so nice and smooth and the hardware is so shiny. i know it sounds weird but the strap just makes this bag feel so luxurious lol
> View attachment 4970162



It is so pretty, I like the size


----------



## moissydan98

ladymadame said:


> It is so pretty, I like the size


thank you!  it's a great size!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Foulonne tray. Just love this! I have 2. This is my Black one. The other one is Mocha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Foulonne tray.


Love it too! Thanks to you, I love mine in Cognac!


----------



## Nahr999




----------



## Nahr999

Nahr999 said:


> View attachment 4992438
> View attachment 4992439


 my first le pliage cuir in mini!! surprisingly Fit tons,


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nahr999 said:


> my first le pliage cuir in mini!! surprisingly Fit tons,


That's the beauty of this mini cuir. Love yours!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My beautiful mess of LPs


----------



## MeepMeep67

Looks like spring!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Looks like spring!


Such a sweet delicate color!


----------



## Dintjes

MeepMeep67 said:


> Looks like spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001068
> View attachment 5001069
> View attachment 5001070



So beuatiful! Enjoy your new bag..


----------



## littleblackbag

Here’s my gorgeous new Roseau bag. I’m in love with red bags at the moment!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Here’s my gorgeous new Roseau bag. I’m in love with red bags at the moment!


Red is always a splendid choice! Is that a new bracelet as well?


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Red is always a splendid choice! Is that a new bracelet as well?


Yes it is, from my sister and parents. Red bags make me happy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Yes it is, from my sister and parents. Red bags make me happy


Beautiful gift! I'm sure it makes you smile whenever you wear it. I'm still trying to find a red bag that works for me.


----------



## Lizzys

I think I might have a problem with black bags. I just ordered another one even after looking at this picture telling myself I don’t need another black bag! (I may or may not have black bags from other designers but I will never tell.) I will post a picture of the new one in a couple weeks when I get home.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> My beautiful mess of LPs


You have a beautiful collection of LPs!  Do you still have the denim blue?


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> I think I might have a problem with black bags. I just ordered another one even after looking at this picture telling myself I don’t need another black bag! (I may or may not have black bags from other designers but I will never tell.) I will post a picture of the new one in a couple weeks when I get home.


You’re not alone. i think @SmokieDragon is right there with ya! And my weakness is pink! I won’t tell how many I have either...and am eyeing another one! Gasp!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lizzys said:


> I think I might have a problem with black bags. I just ordered another one even after looking at this picture telling myself I don’t need another black bag! (I may or may not have black bags from other designers but I will never tell.) I will post a picture of the new one in a couple weeks when I get home.



You are my sister from another mother and we have 7 black bags in common, a combination of identical and fraternal twins haha  Black bags are best!! Can't wait for your reveal 



viewwing said:


> You’re not alone. i think @SmokieDragon is right there with ya! And my weakness is pink! I won’t tell how many I have either...and am eyeing another one! Gasp!



Yes, that's me!! Black bags are best!! So what have you been eyeing these days?


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> You’re not alone. i think @SmokieDragon is right there with ya! And my weakness is pink! I won’t tell how many I have either...and am eyeing another one! Gasp!


Hope eyeing turns into buying!  Can’t wait to see what it is.


----------



## Lizzys

SmokieDragon said:


> You are my sister from another mother and we have 7 black bags in common, a combination of identical and fraternal twins haha  Black bags are best!! Can't wait for your reveal


Yes! Black bags ARE the best! I have a feeling my new one might be another fraternal twin.


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> Hope eyeing turns into buying!  Can’t wait to see what it is.


Might happen during the next sale...let’s wait n see.


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> Yes! Black bags ARE the best! I have a feeling my new one might be another fraternal twin.


Can’t wait to see!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> You have a beautiful collection of LPs!  Do you still have the denim blue?


Thank you! Oh wow, your memory is awesome. I've rehomed the denim blue already.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I will post a picture of the new one in a couple weeks when I get home.


The new one? Can't wait to see what you got. There is never too many black bags.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, that's me!! Black bags are best!! So what have you been eyeing these days?


Oh my! you don’t even wanna know but for starters, backpacks and woc are on my radar!


----------



## Miss Dolly

I had many more than 10 over the years but here are some pics i found of one's


----------



## Miss Dolly

I have many.... riding a Llama... before boarding private jet... airport.. etc


----------



## Angelblake

Mommy & child


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Angelblake said:


> Mommy & child


Out of all the color combis LC did, this is the prettiest!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Continuing the green theme.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Continuing the green theme.


Pearl seems a relatively easy color to match!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Pearl seems a relatively easy color to match!


It is! Despite being a cooler grey, it is working quite well for me.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My beautiful mess of LPs


Nice Collection!!!


----------



## cheidel

littleblackbag said:


> Here’s my gorgeous new Roseau bag. I’m in love with red bags at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006026
> View attachment 5006027


Gorgeous bag, beautiful color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Nice Collection!!!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Woodsend

Very happy with the color of this small bag (Grisj).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Woodsend said:


> Very happy with the color of this small bag (Grisj).


Perfect summer bag.


----------



## viewwing

My last antique pink!!! Really really...with fir embroidered logo.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> My last antique pink!!! Really really...with fir embroidered logo.



Lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My last antique pink!!! Really really...with fir embroidered logo.


Beautiful!


----------



## Sharont2305

My new purchase, thanks to @frenziedhandbag for the mod shots on another thread, it was the push I needed to buy it.
It's a bit smaller than I thought but, having put my stuff in it, it's perfect.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## viewwing

Sharont2305 said:


> My new purchase, thanks to @frenziedhandbag for the mod shots on another thread, it was the push I needed to buy it.
> It's a bit smaller than I thought but, having put my stuff in it, it's perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5089152


Oh my! I think it’s perfect too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sharont2305 said:


> My new purchase


Woohoo! This color looks great in this style! Can you believe that we only have black, navy and red left for this style? I will have loved to be able to see how it looks in this caramel. You are most welcome! Glad to be able to help in a small way.


----------



## Sharont2305

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! This color looks great in this style! Can you believe that we only have black, navy and red left for this style? I will have loved to be able to see how it looks in this caramel. You are most welcome! Glad to be able to help in a small way.


Its a beautiful colour, can't wait to use it. Thank you once again


----------



## maggiesze1

She just arrived today!!  

Small cuir Le pliage in Pink!


----------



## viewwing

maggiesze1 said:


> She just arrived today!!
> 
> Small cuir Le pliage in Pink!
> View attachment 5090506


So sweet! Prefect for summer!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sharont2305 said:


> Its a beautiful colour, can't wait to use it. Thank you once again


My pleasure! So happy for you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

maggiesze1 said:


> She just arrived today!!


So sweet looking! Congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

maggiesze1 said:


> She just arrived today!!
> 
> Small cuir Le pliage in Pink!
> View attachment 5090506



So lovely! The scarf on the handle is an excellent touch!


----------



## smile1

maggiesze1 said:


> She just arrived today!!
> 
> Small cuir Le pliage in Pink!
> View attachment 5090506



Love this colour! Did you get it from the longchamp website? I’m only seeing pale pink..


----------



## maggiesze1

smile1 said:


> Love this colour! Did you get it from the longchamp website? I’m only seeing pale pink..


Thank you! I got it from Gilt


----------



## viewwing

smile1 said:


> Love this colour! Did you get it from the longchamp website? I’m only seeing pale pink..


It was the ss20 pink if I’m not wrong.


----------



## smile1

viewwing said:


> It was the ss20 pink if I’m not wrong.


Ok thanks!!


----------



## viewwing

My first dip into almost white! Here’s little Chalk!


----------



## rowy65

I’m obsessed with this cloud blue, too bad it’s discontinued.  I do have it also in the expandable travel bag and the small shoulder handle.
The Neo pliage XS fits a lot for a tiny bag. I’m hoping it will start coming out in more colors than the navy and maroon.


----------



## viewwing

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 5094736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m obsessed with this cloud blue, too bad it’s discontinued.  I do have it also in the expandable travel bag and the small shoulder handle.
> The Neo pliage XS fits a lot for a tiny bag. I’m hoping it will start coming out in more colors than the navy and maroon.


Love it! I rem seeing it and now wish I’d bought it too!


----------



## rowy65

viewwing said:


> Love it! I rem seeing it and now wish I’d bought it too!


I was actually contemplating the new Prada’s then I remembered this beautiful color.  I’m in NY and was able to find the cloud blue in California.  Probably should of bought the expandable travel bag in a dark color but I just couldn’t resist


----------



## Lizzys

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 5094736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m obsessed with this cloud blue, too bad it’s discontinued.  I do have it also in the expandable travel bag and the small shoulder handle.
> The Neo pliage XS fits a lot for a tiny bag. I’m hoping it will start coming out in more colors than the navy and maroon.


The blue is so pretty.  Bloomingdales is showing the taupe in the XS Neo.  It keeps going in and out of stock so you have to catch it at the right time.


----------



## rowy65

Lizzys said:


> The blue is so pretty.  Bloomingdales is showing the taupe in the XS Neo.  It keeps going in and out of stock so you have to catch it at the right time.


On it!!  Thanks!  Love this Tpf community


----------



## rowy65

they actually have it in stock but I think I will pass on this color but thanks for the heads up.  I’m hoping they will release this cutie in new brighter colors


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My first dip into almost white!


Courageous you! Chalk looks lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rowy65 said:


> The Neo pliage XS fits a lot for a tiny bag. I’m hoping it will start coming out in more colors than the navy and maroon.


This little bag is a darling. A neutral of it was launched for FW21.
**just saw in another post that you prefer brighter colors. I'm sure they will come your way soon.


----------



## rowy65

frenziedhandbag said:


> This little bag is a darling. A neutral of it was launched for FW21.
> **just saw in another post that you prefer brighter colors. I'm sure they will come your way soon.


That XS Neo would look gorgeous in a lighter beige or even pastel colors like the new Prada rereleases!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rowy65 said:


> That XS Neo would look gorgeous in a lighter beige or even pastel colors like the new Prada rereleases!


LC will surprise us for sure. Perhaps next SS collection!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Courageous you! Chalk looks lovely!


Yesss...am trying to get over white with a cleanable small one to start with. Itssoooo cute! My first of this style too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My first of this style too!


You will love it. It's such an adorable and yet useful size.


----------



## Bec215

Brand new today... I can’t even find it online and they’d just unpacked the box at the store (Wash. DC), so she didn’t have it in the book, either.

The color is hard to get right with my phone, but it’s a true mustard yellow, and a bit more subdued than the pics appear... the color in the photo where it’s in the box is probably the closest to real life. Def a color that I’d carry all year, and the size is perfect for everyday, if you don’t carry a full size wallet.

It’s light as air, thanks in part to a lack of metal hardware. $430, or in the larger size for $470. Also in the powder color, and I think it will be in black and brown too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bec215 said:


> Brand new today.


Oh wow! Thank you for sharing. This new style in the Foulonne line looks great. I get why my SA says this is a very practical bag. The base is so generous. I agree with you that this hue is so pretty. Congrats on your new score！


----------



## cheidel

Loving my new Le Foulonne crossbody!  It’s very roomy and a full size wallet fits perfectly.  It also matches the Le Foulonne Key Holder I bought a few years ago.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Loving my new Le Foulonne crossbody!  It’s very roomy and a full size wallet fits perfectly.  It also matches the Le Foulonne Key Holder I bought a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5107121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107125
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107126
> View attachment 5107125
> View attachment 5107125




What a beautiful bag — amazing red


----------



## viewwing

cheidel said:


> Loving my new Le Foulonne crossbody!  It’s very roomy and a full size wallet fits perfectly.  It also matches the Le Foulonne Key Holder I bought a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5107121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107125
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107126
> View attachment 5107125
> View attachment 5107125


So glad you got it while you still can! It’s being discontinued. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Loving my new Le Foulonne crossbody


Love the looks of your new crossbody. This red ages well; I have a card case and it looks as good as new. Congrats on scoring this one on sale!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Loving my new Le Foulonne crossbody!  It’s very roomy and a full size wallet fits perfectly.  It also matches the Le Foulonne Key Holder I bought a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5107121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107125
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107126
> View attachment 5107125
> View attachment 5107125



Congrats! Love this camera bag style. I bought two of them last year, in black and navy. So roomy and easy to get in and out of. Mine get heavy use. Glad I stocked up since the new Foulonnes sadly have gold hardware. Boo.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mine get heavy use.


Hello Cosmo! *waves! 
So happy to see your post! And elated that you own two of this style. No obligation to reply but just know that @SmokieDragon and I miss you and hope you are well.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hello Cosmo! *waves!
> So happy to see your post! And elated that you own two of this style. No obligation to reply but just know that @SmokieDragon and I miss you and hope you are well.



Thanks dear, I’m fine. Looking forward to getting the burgundy snake print Brioche from FW21.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks dear, I’m fine. Looking forward to getting the burgundy snake print Brioche from FW21.
> 
> View attachment 5107369
> View attachment 5107370



Hi @Cosmopolitan ! Great to see you back here enlightening us about the FW21 collection! Don't think I noticed this Brioche during the runway show. Thanks for bringing it to our attention 

I have the first generation version of the Fou Camera Bag in black. Sadly, it's now in the locked-down office since it is my lunch bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Hi @Cosmopolitan ! Great to see you back here enlightening us about the FW21 collection! Don't think I noticed this Brioche during the runway show. Thanks for bringing it to our attention
> 
> I have the first generation version of the Fou Camera Bag in black. Sadly, it's now in the locked-down office since it is my lunch bag.



Sure. Just fyi, all of the high-res runway pics and "detail" closeups that Longchamp released on the day of the FW21 show are available here (and other fashion websites too): https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2021-ready-to-wear/longchamp

I've been reading about your country's pandemic problems. Hope you can come out of lockdown soon.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sure. Just fyi, all of the high-res runway pics and "detail" closeups that Longchamp released on the day of the FW21 show are available here (and other fashion websites too): https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2021-ready-to-wear/longchamp
> 
> I've been reading about your country's pandemic problems. Hope you can come out of lockdown soon.




Thanks so much for the link and your well wishes! So much eye candy  You take care and looking forward to your reveal  I will be going for my first vaccination jab next Tuesday and I hope the rate of vaccination goes up in my country so that things can improve.


----------



## Lizzys

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks dear, I’m fine. Looking forward to getting the burgundy snake print Brioche from FW21.
> 
> View attachment 5107369
> View attachment 5107370


Such a pretty bag to join your awesome collection.  I am another member here who misses you posting! Happy to hear you are doing well.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lizzys said:


> Such a pretty bag to join your awesome collection.  I am another member here who misses you posting! Happy to hear you are doing well.



Thanks @Lizzys. Actually my collection probably doesn't qualify as awesome anymore. Like a lot of people during the pandemic I did a major reassessment of my stuff--bags, jewelry, clothes, shoes. Purged a lot that doesn't work for me anymore, such as all the totes, and added some new things. The whole editing-down process felt really good. I'm very happy with my capsule Longchamp collection which now includes just a dozen bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks dear, I’m fine. Looking forward to getting the burgundy snake print Brioche from FW21.


That's great to hear! Woooo, this one is a darling. It looks stunning!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The whole editing-down process felt really good.


I totally agree with you that purging can be quite therapeutic. I'm happiest when I can grab anyone of my accessories cos they all work for my lifestyle.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats! Love this camera bag style. I bought two of them last year, in black and navy. So roomy and easy to get in and out of. Mine get heavy use. Glad I stocked up since the new Foulonnes sadly have gold hardware. Boo.


Thank you!  Yes, it is roomy and I’m thinking about getting the navy or sapphire color.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the looks of your new crossbody. This red ages well; I have a card case and it looks as good as new. Congrats on scoring this one on sale!


Thank you, and thanks again for the info!


----------



## cheidel

viewwing said:


> So glad you got it while you still can! It’s being discontinued. Congrats!


Thanks!  Wow, didn’t know it’s being.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thank you, and thanks again for the info!


You are always welcome, my friend!


----------



## Lizzys

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks @Lizzys. Actually my collection probably doesn't qualify as awesome anymore. Like a lot of people during the pandemic I did a major reassessment of my stuff--bags, jewelry, clothes, shoes. Purged a lot that doesn't work for me anymore, such as all the totes, and added some new things. The whole editing-down process felt really good. I'm very happy with my capsule Longchamp collection which now includes just a dozen bags.


You are so good at putting together a well thought out collection so I am sure your collection is still beautiful!  I agree that since the pandemic, I am finding I don’t need the bigger bags. Do you mind me asking where you re-homed the bags you no longer use? Was it online or do you have a consignment shop in your metro area that you can recommend to me? Thank you. Your help is always appreciated!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lizzys said:


> Do you mind me asking where you re-homed the bags you no longer use? Was it online or do you have a consignment shop in your metro area that you can recommend to me? Thank you. Your help is always appreciated!



I sent around two-thirds of the bags to The Real Real. TRR has their issues--mistakes/omissions in listings, slow customer service, etc--but they mostly get the job done. Years ago I sold my own stuff on eBay and elsewhere but I don't want to deal with that hassle now and TRR is an easy solution. Plus, as far as I know, many other popular online consignment operations like Fashionphile and Ann's Fabulous Finds don't accept Longchamp bags, unless perhaps the higher-end ones. The rest of my re-homed bags I took to a local consignment shop near me. You probably already know this, but Longchamp bags don't have great resale value, wherever you sell them (actually the handbag resale market has largely tanked for many brands). Still you get a little something and contribute to upscale recycling of sorts. And the purging/reorganizing feels good.


----------



## Lizzys

Cosmopolitan said:


> I sent around two-thirds of the bags to The Real Real. TRR has their issues--mistakes/omissions in listings, slow customer service, etc--but they mostly get the job done. Years ago I sold my own stuff on eBay and elsewhere but I don't want to deal with that hassle now and TRR is an easy solution. Plus, as far as I know, many other popular online consignment operations like Fashionphile and Ann's Fabulous Finds don't accept Longchamp bags, unless perhaps the higher-end ones. The rest of my re-homed bags I took to a local consignment shop near me. You probably already know this, but Longchamp bags don't have great resale value, wherever you sell them (actually the handbag resale market has largely tanked for many brands). Still you get a little something and contribute to upscale recycling of sorts. And the purging/reorganizing feels good.


Thank you so much for your reply and advice!  I didn’t even think of TRR and now I just have to figure out which bags to let go.  I feel like I must get rid of a few to have room for something new. It was so much easier letting go of shoes.  Thanks again!


----------



## bubu123

Hi ladies, I bought a new le pliage expandable travel bag. It comes with the second pocket as well. Is it true? I bought the bag online and official website doesn't seem to indicate so.

Thanks in advance


----------



## frenziedhandbag

With my orange Mlle in the smallest size. Orange is one of my fav bag colors. It goes with everything.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> With my orange Mlle in the smallest size. Orange is one of my fav bag colors. It goes with everything.



Looking chic!


----------



## westvillage

On a short getaway with one of my fav packing combos … large LP in bilberry, supersize fun Chloe and a BV nodini for grab’n’go. Love LC and BV


----------



## westvillage

Forgot the image


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

I love how this little guy looks, but I literally have never used it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking chic!


Thank you! I thot of bringing it with me for vaccination today but nah, changed out of it to a BaoBao instead.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> Forgot the image


What a scenic pic! BV and LC make good travel companions! 
*assuming you are travelling.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I love how this little guy looks, but I literally have never used it!


This print is . I love this little coin purse too but I really don't have any usage for it yet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I love how this little guy looks, but I literally have never used it!



I love it so much!!!


----------



## viewwing

westvillage said:


> Forgot the image
> View attachment 5123598


Color of that Bv is


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> I love it so much!!!


How do u use yours?


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> How do u use yours?


I haven't used mine yet either LOL!!
But I was referring to loving the one @OogleAtLuxury has.


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> I haven't used mine yet either LOL!!
> But I was referring to loving the one @OogleAtLuxury has.


It’s a weird size I guess...btw, I didn’t know you were into LC... tot only LV.   Nice to see you around here!


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> It’s a weird size I guess...btw, I didn’t know you were into LC... tot only LV.   Nice to see you around here!


Thank you! I love all bags that are cute!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I thot of bringing it with me for vaccination today but nah, changed out of it to a BaoBao instead.



I brought my LeSportSac for vaccination - LCs, even the fabric ones, are too precious, LOL! Plus the layout of the LeSportSac is more handy


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> Forgot the image
> View attachment 5123598



All so beautiful


----------



## SmokieDragon

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I love how this little guy looks, but I literally have never used it!




I am with you here though I did use mine once or twice and now it just sits in a drawer, LOL!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LCs, even the fabric ones, are too precious, LOL!


Like you, I take good care of my nylon LCs too! Love Lesportsac for their pouches, so handy and useful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> now it just sits in a drawer, LOL!


That was what happened to my Cedar coin purse. I love the color but I never used it. But I still love it, so cute.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> I am with you here though I did use mine once or twice and now it just sits in a drawer, LOL!





frenziedhandbag said:


> That was what happened to my Cedar coin purse. I love the color but I never used it. But I still love it, so cute.


I’m with you guys here. I was gifted one long ago nitsits in my cupboar. What’s wrong with it? The new cuir ones look so cute,but then I remembered the one I had ... hmm...will the cuir end with the same fate?


----------



## westvillage

I have two of the coin purses, red and a blah blue, and I use them both. I use one for earpieces and the other for a lipstick and small brush. I like them because, as I downsize my bag, I can squish them into corners or pockets of a much smaller bag. I don’t have either with me on this trip or I would show the contents. I’m not really into SLGs so I just plop them from one bag to another and rarely make a change. If I were to get up the energy, I would certainly change that blah blue one. The red comes from around 2008 so it’s kind of a history piece in my life now. SLG Vintage


----------



## viewwing

westvillage said:


> I have two of the coin purses, red and a blah blue, and I use them both. I use one for earpieces and the other for a lipstick and small brush. I like them because, as I downsize my bag, I can squish them into corners or pockets of a much smaller bag. I don’t have either with me on this trip or I would show the contents. I’m not really into SLGs so I just plop them from one bag to another and rarely make a change. If I were to get up the energy, I would certainly change that blah blue one. The red comes from around 2008 so it’s kind of a history piece in my life now. SLG Vintage


Good to know! It’s true that it’s so soft, you can pretty much squeeze them anywhere. And I’m lol-ing at blah blue. There are many pretty colors to choose from! I’m sure you can find something less blah


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> What’s wrong with it? The new cuir ones look so cute,but then I remembered the one I had ... hmm...will the cuir end with the same fate?


That's my exact thots with the cuir version. I'm so tempted but what to put in it? The thought of it rolling around in the bag and subject to corner wear also deterred me from getting one but it's just so adorable. I think the shape of it (the LP version) did not allow it to fit say, cards? Also, the base is smaller so larger things won't be able to fit too. I'm not sure as I haven't tried with cards before. The shape of the small foulonne coin purse seems more functional in fitting cards and things.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> small brush.


Small brush? 
I'm amazed!


----------



## westvillage

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small brush?
> I'm amazed!




I think it’s a doll’s brush left from my daughter’s hoard of doll accoutrements. Here are a couple of pics of my SLGs in small bags from a few years ago when the BV Nodini, or pillow bag, was considered small.  The blue LC pouch is working as a key holder here. The waterbottle is 4oz. The second pic is another small one, the Coach Toaster bag, that’s wider with a large opening. You can see the little LC pouches in there. They’ve been hard workers 


I


----------



## viewwing

westvillage said:


> I think it’s a doll’s brush left from my daughter’s hoard of doll accoutrements. Here are a couple of pics of my SLGs in small bags from a few years ago when the BV Nodini, or pillow bag, was considered small.  The blue LC pouch is working as a key holder here. The waterbottle is 4oz. The second pic is another small one, the Coach Toaster bag, that’s wider with a large opening. You can see the little LC pouches in there. They’ve been hard workers
> View attachment 5125237
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125239


The blah blue isn’t too blah at All! It’s like a pretty periwinkle!


----------



## westvillage

viewwing said:


> The blah blue isn’t too blah at All! It’s like a pretty periwinkle!



Thanks … when I bought that one, I think the colors were mostly pastels like beige and light green. I remember picking the prettiest one. But y’all are right, the colors now are sooo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> They’ve been hard workers


I used to own the BV nodini and it is actually quite spacious. Love how you are utilising your LC coin purses! You're tempting me to get one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> The blah blue isn’t too blah at All! It’s like a pretty periwinkle!


+1. I remember this color. It is pretty!


----------



## viewwing

My trio... for now..they’re so addictive.


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> My trio... for now..they’re so addictive.


You chose great colors for your trio!  I haven't tried this style yet but I am sure I will some day especially since I just don't carry as much these days. I hear it is easy to adjust the strap too.


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> You chose great colors for your trio!  I haven't tried this style yet but I am sure I will some day especially since I just don't carry as much these days. I hear it is easy to adjust the strap too.


Yes ilove the way the straps are designed, you can easily adjust it by tying the knot wherever you want. I also remove it and use it as a catch all in bigger bags.


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Yes ilove the way the straps are designed, you can easily adjust it by tying the knot wherever you want. I also remove it and use it as a catch all in bigger bags.


I never thought about removing it.  I'll let you know when I get my first one.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> My trio... for now..they’re so addictive.



Lovely trio! I don't remove the strap when I use it for a catch all since I find the strap so thin and soft that it doesn't get in the way of putting the bag into another bag at all 

I'm still with 1 in Black - somehow I don't have repeats of my smallest LCs except for the Heritage Crossbody


----------



## westvillage

viewwing said:


> My trio... for now..they’re so addictive.



Beautiful colors, especially all together in summer.  

I have navy and brandy. I use them inside my spaces ... started during the lockdown year ... to carry my phone with me everywhere I go so I’m not always searching for it. Lightweight, good looking and a soft comfort to touch.


----------



## sittysue

SmokieDragon said:


> I am with you here though I did use mine once or twice and now it just sits in a drawer, LOL!


I use my coin purses for an extra key or to carry mints


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My trio... for now..they’re so addictive.


Oh wow! Look at your collection! Gorgeous and I agree, so addictive!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I never thought about removing it.  I'll let you know when I get my first one.


You need one. It is a delightful little-big (in terms of capacity) bag.


----------



## viewwing

westvillage said:


> Beautiful colors, especially all together in summer.
> 
> I have navy and brandy. I use them inside my spaces ... started during the lockdown year ... to carry my phone with me everywhere I go so I’m not always searching for it. Lightweight, good looking and a soft comfort to touch.


Exactly! I couldn’t have said it better myself! I love soft comfortable bags.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely trio! I don't remove the strap when I use it for a catch all since I find the strap so thin and soft that it doesn't get in the way of putting the bag into another bag at all
> 
> I'm still with 1 in Black - somehow I don't have repeats of my smallest LCs except for the Heritage Crossbody


 Do you put the strap inside or leave it out when it’s in another bag? I find it gets in the way of my stuff if I pull the straps inside. I accidentally pull it when I’m rummaging for my stuff.


----------



## viewwing

Thank u!  I’m afraid I may want more!


frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh wow! Look at your collection! Gorgeous and I agree, so addictive!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Do you put the strap inside or leave it out when it’s in another bag?


I pull the strap all the way inside. That way it does not entangle with any of my other stuff in the bigger bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Thank u!  I’m afraid I may want more!


It's so useful that it is hard not to want more. Plus all the color options!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Do you put the strap inside or leave it out when it’s in another bag? I find it gets in the way of my stuff if I pull the straps inside. I accidentally pull it when I’m rummaging for my stuff.



I just leave it out. I don't really rummage for stuff cos all my stuff is in organisers. It's my secret to changing bags quickly


----------



## justwatchin

This new cutie arrived today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

justwatchin said:


> This new cutie arrived today


So pretty!


----------



## GeeVeeCee

sr1856 said:


> lp cuir webbing(m) from recent sale. luxurious and supple leather.
> does the crease on the bottom left iron itself out or it is characteristics of the leather?


Hi @sr1856, do you still have this bag? Can you let me know what you think of it? Eyeing one like it to purchase right now.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Arrived today from nordstromrack.com. and used it for yoga in the vineyard tonite.  the bag was perfect! I love it already


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> Arrived today from nordstromrack.com. and used it for yoga in the vineyard tonite.  the bag was perfect! I love it already
> View attachment 5138225
> View attachment 5138227


Is this the large size? It looks soooo slouchy!  very cool!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> the bag was perfect!


Wonderful score! And yes to yoga!


----------



## MeepMeep67

viewwing said:


> Is this the large size? It looks soooo slouchy!  very cool!


 Yes large size! Thank you


frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful score! And yes to yoga!


 Thank you BFF!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you BFF!!


I use Alomoves app for Yoga or Yoga with Adriene via YouTube. Both are great!


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> I use Alomoves app for Yoga or Yoga with Adriene via YouTube. Both are great!


I have heard of Adriene on YouTube so I will have to go take a look.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I have heard of Adriene on YouTube so I will have to go take a look.


I've been following her channel for years. Awesome with different levels to choose from.


----------



## boujeegal

Terrible lighting but bought this the other day. It surprising fits a lot. I usually wear very basic coloured clothing (black, white, grey) so this brings an edginess to outfits I think.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

boujeegal said:


> so this brings an edginess to outfits I think.


Congrats! A lot of us here enjoy this style as well. Yours in LGP is particularly lovely and I agree with you that it lends an edginess.


----------



## Diyushi

Picked this up today from Yorkdale Mall! They said it just arrived a few weeks ago.
 Glad to see some love for Canada!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Diyushi said:


> Glad to see some love for Canada!


Woohoo! Country exclusive. Enjoy! A LP is just so handy.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Diyushi said:


> Picked this up today from Yorkdale Mall! They said it just arrived a few weeks ago.
> Glad to see some love for Canada!
> View attachment 5177311


Its great!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My pop of red! Featuring small Foulonne crossbody.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Got this preloved little guy for a steal! Saw it’s happy stripes and had to have it. Too bad it is so rainy today or I would wear it…


----------



## MeepMeep67

BowieFan1971 said:


> Got this preloved little guy for a steal! Saw it’s happy stripes and had to have it. Too bad it is so rainy today or I would wear it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180335


What a great find!! Super cute


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BowieFan1971 said:


> Got this preloved little guy for a steal!


Love this! I find LC canvas to be so thick and sturdy. Is it the same for your vintage find? Condition looks so good and I love how you styled your pic. Matchy matchy.


----------



## BowieFan1971

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love this! I find LC canvas to be so thick and sturdy. Is it the same for your vintage find? Condition looks so good and I love how you styled your pic. Matchy matchy.


The canvas on this seems to be even thicker, but it does not have the vinyl lining of typical Le Pliages. The lining (unless it is the other side of the outer canvas) is orange canvas with a cute orange Longchamp printed seam binding. The leather looks/feels like vachetta, so I would not call this bag water-friendly like most LPs either. It is in amazing condition…one faint water spot on the flap I was able to almost get rid of and minor pen marks on an inside corner.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BowieFan1971 said:


> The canvas on this seems to be even thicker


You scored a gem! Well done!


----------



## clydekiwi

Is the leather bucket bag discontinued? I don’t see it on the US website


----------



## viewwing

clydekiwi said:


> Is the leather bucket bag discontinued? I don’t see it on the US website


Yes it is. Maybe call the stores to see if any left? Or wait for it to pop out online at Nordstrom rack. Or try calling the outlet At cabazon?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

clydekiwi said:


> Is the leather bucket bag discontinued? I don’t see it on the US website


Yup, discontinued. Agree with @viewwing that you might still find it at the outlets.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Today's outfit with Roseau Box (SS21). I love how this bag can be dressed up and down.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Today's outfit with Roseau Box (SS21). I love how this bag can be dressed up and down.
> 
> View attachment 5188306



Your Roseau looks off white here  Looking so chic! You have such an elegant neck and carry your pearls well


----------



## Lizzys

clydekiwi said:


> Is the leather bucket bag discontinued? I don’t see it on the US website


What type of leather, color and size are you looking for?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Your Roseau looks off white here  Looking so chic! You have such an elegant neck and carry your pearls well


Thank you for your kind compliments dear! All thanks to you for starting my pearl journey.   The Roseau does seem to look off white in pics but is a very light shade of pink in real life.


----------



## viewwing

Getting ready to face the world with a BV friend


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Getting ready to face the world with a BV friend


I adore the color contrast here. Lovely gray Roseau. BV does vibrant hues so well.


----------



## lili45

frenziedhandbag said:


> My pop of red! Featuring small Foulonne crossbody.


Fabulous outfit! Looking terrific!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lili45 said:


> Fabulous outfit! Looking terrific!


Thank you so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black suede LC loafers


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Black suede LC loafers


Wow! Classic and they look comfy too.


----------



## barcoimage

Jeremy Scott limited edition i found in parís in 2018! I love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Today's teal blue outfit featuring xs cuir in pilot blue. This color hue makes me smile.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Roseau straw tote. One of my fav shopper totes and my fav bike. I can skip the sidecar though. The bike is enough for me.


----------



## Woodsend

frenziedhandbag said:


> Roseau straw tote. One of my fav shopper totes and my fav bike. I can skip the sidecar though. The bike is enough for me.


Both beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Woodsend said:


> Both beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

What do you think of this combination? I rather like it! I think it’s chic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> What do you think of this combination?


I love it! Indeed so chic with the cognac Mademoiselle strap! Does this fulfill your desire for the black and brown Roseau crossbody then? Oooh, you make me want to pair my Brandy strap with my burnt red Cavalcade too.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love it! Indeed so chic with the cognac Mademoiselle strap! Does this fulfill your desire for the black and brown Roseau crossbody then? Oooh, you make me want to pair my Brandy strap with my burnt red Cavalcade too.


Hahahaha but you were going to rehome your calvacade!
and yessss! It does Fulfill my desire for the black brown Roseau. Hahahaha! You know me well!


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> What do you think of this combination? I rather like it! I think it’s chic!


It looks great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> but you were going to rehome your calvacade!


Yes! After trying it on, I still find it too spacious for me. Hope it goes to a new home soon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mum's new wallet. Mademoiselle wallet in khaki. I had not seen this colour irl and always thought it to be a khaki green. It turned out to be more taupe and it is gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I used to own an Amazone in the exact same color, sand, but in the larger size. I rehomed it as it felt like a work bag with the generous size. Had always wanted a neutral colored chain bag in my collection. The void is filled with this smaller version. Yay!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I used to own an Amazone in the exact same color, sand, but in the larger size. I rehomed it as it felt like a work bag with the generous size. Had always wanted a neutral colored chain bag in my collection. The void is filled with this smaller version. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 5246356


I really really really love the color! I hope they release sand again! I think they did it with the Roseau but I was late to the party. Ohh LC pls bring it back! I’d love to have it in cuir, roseau and whatever!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I’d love to have it in cuir, roseau and whatever!


I hope they release it again so that you can snag one. But the same color in different leather might look different, just like how my honey Mademoiselle vs current season honey cuir.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope they release it again so that you can snag one. But the same color in different leather might look different, just like how my honey Mademoiselle vs current season honey cuir.


Thanks for the heads up. At least I know I like this beige tone.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Thanks for the heads up.


Always welcome!


----------



## youngster

I posted this in the Deals/Sales thread already but Saks Off Fifth has the Le Foulonne cosmetic pouch in sapphire for almost 50% off (when using the extra 20% off they were offering over the weekend).  Sapphire is one of my favorite Longchamp blues from maybe 2 or so years ago (?)  Anyway, I bought two of them for gifts and was really happy that they showed up in Longchamp boxes, with Longchamp tissue, care card and in a protective brown paper sleeve.  Almost as if they came from Longchamp directly.  No dust bag but that would have been too amazing lol.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

youngster said:


> was really happy that they showed up in Longchamp boxes


Wonderful haul! Foulonne as gifts are perfect cos they stand the test of time so well. Very happy for you that they are packed well. Ready for gifting!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My first piece of LC RTW. This sweatshirt is quite thick, warm and a good cut. Took my SA's advice to size up. Looking forward to wearing it. Love the tone on tone logo. It's there but subtle.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My FW21 sales haul. Mini cuir crossbody in Sienna, to replace the khaki cuir crossbody I got last season. Practically unused as I just cannot get it to work with my closet. Hope it finds a new home soon. Sienna is definitely my type of colour. Also, the LGP card holder in black/navy. Same leather type as my Neo coin purse which I have been enjoying ever since I started using it.


----------



## viewwing

Combi for the week


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Combi for the week


What a gorgeous combi!


----------



## viewwing

Time for a waterproofing session


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Time for a waterproofing session


All these lovely neutral colours!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

3D pouch crossbody in sapphire


----------



## maggiesze1

My latest Longchamp arrived today! Its the Small Mailbox bag in Red Kiss/ Peony combo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

maggiesze1 said:


> My latest Longchamp arrived today!


What a cheerful color combi!


----------



## westvillage

So here are my three new bags. The two Foulonnes  come from the Saks Off Fifth sale a few weeks ago; they were half price at least, perhaps more. The Rousseau is from the current sale. I picked it up in the store as I had been eyeing it for a while to kick up my black winter coats a little. Plus I used my Sakura Rousseau over the summer and found that the style worked better for me than I ever imagined.  

Yesterday, at Thanksgiving in the US, I did NOT give thanks for my extraordinary willpower. Maybe next year

The lighting is not great and I had to enhance it to the max but here they are:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> So here are my three new bags.


I love all your picks! Foulonnes are always a safe bet and having had a few pieces from the Roseau line, this line is also becoming one of my favourites too.


----------



## westvillage

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love all your picks! Foulonnes are always a safe bet and having had a few pieces from the Roseau line, this line is also becoming one of my favourites too.



Thank you so much. I’m looking forward to getting started with the red Foulonne and especially the Rouseau. The little dome-shaped Foulonne will be a warm weather bag for me. I love the lightness of these bags because I’m on foot a lot and I really feel the weight after a few blocks


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> So here are my three new bags. The two Foulonnes  come from the Saks Off Fifth sale a few weeks ago; they were half price at least, perhaps more. The Rousseau is from the current sale. I picked it up in the store as I had been eyeing it for a while to kick up my black winter coats a little. Plus I used my Sakura Rousseau over the summer and found that the style worked better for me than I ever imagined.
> 
> Yesterday, at Thanksgiving in the US, I did NOT give thanks for my extraordinary willpower. Maybe next year
> 
> The lighting is not great and I had to enhance it to the max but here they are:
> 
> View attachment 5259442



Yay for being identical twins on the Roseau! I’ve been using mine continuously for 2 months now as a work bag!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being identical twins on the Roseau! I’ve been using mine continuously for 2 months now as a work bag!


N no mod shots!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> I love the lightness of these bags


That's what I enjoy about Foulonne as well. Ultra light and knowing that the leather is treated to be water resistant makes me feel less wary bringing it along for my travels or during rainy season in my country.


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> My latest Longchamp arrived today! Its the Small Mailbox bag in Red Kiss/ Peony combo!
> 
> View attachment 5258726


Love the colors!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still with Dahlia LP and a little more pink on me than usual.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still with Dahlia LP and a little more pink on me than usual.


I Think I was gifted the mini pouch in this color! I didn’t know the name of the color until your pic! It looks great! My OTHER kind of pink!   I’m buying the ssh if it’s ever released again!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I’m buying the ssh if it’s ever released again!


Do! I realised I do like this sort of pinks in LP. Very vibrant and a happy color.


----------



## viewwing

My one and only purchase from the sale. I think she’s super cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My one and only purchase from the sale. I think she’s super cute!


Woooh, a burgundy? It's gorgeous! I'm happy that this style is working great for you.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woooh, a burgundy? It's gorgeous! I'm happy that this style is working great for you.


My first xs! Too cute to pass up.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My first xs! Too cute to pass up.


I'm glad you snagged it. It's really cute!


----------



## Ms.Dixie

My new Le Pliage City Pouch (the new mini pouch with handle)❤️
This is the coated canvas version of the new mini pouch.


----------



## viewwing

Ms.Dixie said:


> My new Le Pliage City Pouch (the new mini pouch with handle)❤
> This is the coated canvas version of the new mini pouch.
> View attachment 5269676


Very classy! the black looks awesome! I have the sand colored one on my wishlist! Love it!


----------



## Ms.Dixie

viewwing said:


> Very classy! the black looks awesome! I have the sand colored one on my wishlist! Love it!


I put the sand in my wishlist too.
It’s a beautiful color. I may have to get that one too. Longchamp didn’t have sand available yet on their site when I ordered this one so it made it easy for me to choose which one to get first


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> My first xs! Too cute to pass up.


Agree! Super cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ms.Dixie said:


> My new Le Pliage City Pouch (the new mini pouch with handle)❤
> This is the coated canvas version of the new mini pouch.
> View attachment 5269676


Wow I love this! Can you show what can fit?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ms.Dixie said:


> My new Le Pliage City Pouch


Absolutely gorgeous. Very elegant.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> My one and only purchase from the sale. I think she’s super cute!



We are fraternal twins! I have a white and black embossed snakeskin version heheheh


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> We are fraternal twins! I have a white and black embossed snakeskin version heheheh


Yay! Do U use it much?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Yay! Do U use it much?



Covid has changed the way I use bags. Now I need a little more room which is what the XS Cuir offers. When I bought it, I didn’t think Covid would last. Having said that, I can consider using it as a lunch bag since my office location has changed and there is a food mall downstairs now and I don’t have to venture out and bring an umbrella which requires a bigger bag


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Covid has changed the way I use bags. Now I need a little more room which is what the XS Cuir offers. When I bought it, I didn’t think Covid would last. Having said that, I can consider using it as a lunch bag since my office location has changed and there is a food mall downstairs now and I don’t have to venture out and bring an umbrella which requires a bigger bag


The xs cuir offers so much space for such a tiny bag. I love it too. Let’s see if the xs Roseau works as well for my lifestyle.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow I love this! Can you show what can fit?


I’ll post a picture of what can fit later today or tomorrow for sure. when I did a quick test I was able to get my phone, my compact zippy wallet and a my key fob in it with some room still left but I’ll take some pics this weekend.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ms.Dixie said:


> I’ll post a picture of what can fit later today or tomorrow for sure. when I did a quick test I was able to get my phone, my compact zippy wallet and a my key fob in it with some room still left but I’ll take some pics this weekend.


Thank you! That is really roomy!


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! That is really roomy!


I tried it at the store. The Rosalie, 4 key holder and iPhone mini goes in without any problem.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

A change of SLGs today. Using my new Coach wristlet as a wallet. The foulonne six card holder fits well within.


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenziedhandbag said:


> A change of SLGs today. Using my new Coach wristlet as a wallet. The foulonne six card holder fits well within.


Soooo cute!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo cute!!!


Thank you! I love the Coach wristlet. It finally arrived today after a long wait.


----------



## IntheOcean

frenziedhandbag said:


> A change of SLGs today. Using my new Coach wristlet as a wallet. The foulonne six card holder fits well within.


Very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

IntheOcean said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Here are some pics of what I can get in the mini pouch. However I will usually just carry a card case when I carry this small of a bag. It’s nice though that my regular wallet fits nicely. With a card case instead of the zippy compact wallet, there’s a little room to spare. My phone fits with this too. If anyone is interested, the inside is a cottony type lining as opposed to nylon. I also set it by my mini Pandora and my LV round coin case for size reference. (Apologies if these pics are out of order or duplicated.) The outside material is a bit more structured than the nylon version. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ms.Dixie

and this is a pic with a card case minus the zippy compact wallet….


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ms.Dixie said:


> and this is a pic with a card case minus the zippy compact wallet….


Thank you for sharing what fits! I can't wait to see it irl when it arrives in my country.


----------



## westvillage

Greetings again. I’m absolutely delighted to show you my Lunar New Year bag that arrived in New York thanks to the kindness and enthusiasm of one of the LC stalwarts. This is the Year of the Ox though this “ox” looks more like a cute cow. The graphic is adorable, and the daisy appears both on the flap of the bag, under the flap and on the inside of the strap. I’ve included all those pics because the details is what makes this bag special. I’m so happy to have Moo Moo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> I’m so happy to have Moo Moo


Looking splendid with Moo Moo. I adore all the intricate details too, so much to love.


----------



## Mapoon

Finally went to picked this pouch with handle from my only local Longchamp store as I managed to pay for it over the phone last week for the and now it’s sold out over the country. I tried it in store and it was sooo cute! Social media made me do it haha!! Looking forward to use it soon!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mapoon said:


> Social media made me do it haha!!


It's adorable. Glad you are able to snag one. It is true that it is all over social media.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

If you are running out of gift ideas, may I suggest this Foulonne six card holder. It is sturdy, durable and yet soft & pliable. Easy access to cards and holds them secure. Makes a lovely gift that will stand the test of time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ms.Dixie said:


> Here are some pics of what I can get in the mini pouch. However I will usually just carry a card case when I carry this small of a bag. It’s nice though that my regular wallet fits nicely. With a card case instead of the zippy compact wallet, there’s a little room to spare. My phone fits with this too. If anyone is interested, the inside is a cottony type lining as opposed to nylon. I also set it by my mini Pandora and my LV round coin case for size reference. (Apologies if these pics are out of order or duplicated.) The outside material is a bit more structured than the nylon version. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272252
> View attachment 5272253
> View attachment 5272254
> View attachment 5272255
> View attachment 5272256
> View attachment 5272252
> View attachment 5272253
> View attachment 5272254
> View attachment 5272255
> View attachment 5272256
> View attachment 5272258


Thank you for sharing. I love this bag so much.  It's only hand held, right?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mapoon said:


> Finally went to picked this pouch with handle from my only local Longchamp store as I managed to pay for it over the phone last week for the and now it’s sold out over the country. I tried it in store and it was sooo cute! Social media made me do it haha!! Looking forward to use it soon!!


It's so cute!


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for sharing. I love this bag so much.  It's only hand held, right?


Hi! Yes it’s only handheld. My friends and I get together several times a week for different games, clubs, lunches and dinners in each other’s homes and at local places and this little bag is the perfect grab and go. I’m going to use it as a clutch for these instances. I usually carry my LV TP19 toiletry pouch or YSL bill pouch when we go to friends‘ homes or to local places for casual get togethers and I’ve been wanting something different. This fits the bill perfectly. I don’t always want to carry my handbag or an actual clutch and I also like carrying something lower key at times. This is a bit more care free for the purpose I’ll use it. I really like the more structured version of this because it doesn’t slouch which makes it look a little sleeker if that makes any sense.


----------



## Mapoon

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so cute!


Thank you dear!! It's super cute!! Looking forward to use it this week for a Christmas dinner with the school mums!


----------



## Mapoon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's adorable. Glad you are able to snag one. It is true that it is all over social media.


Thank you so much! Very lucky indeed!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mapoon said:


> Thank you so much! Very lucky indeed!!


Truly lucky. It is flying off the shelves in my country. Need to wait for restocks.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

The top handle pouch is in stock on the Longchamp website (USA). It looks like all colors except the cognac are in stock.


----------



## paula3boys

Mapoon said:


> Finally went to picked this pouch with handle from my only local Longchamp store as I managed to pay for it over the phone last week for the and now it’s sold out over the country. I tried it in store and it was sooo cute! Social media made me do it haha!! Looking forward to use it soon!!


Will you be using it as a small bag or as an slg? I received mine in cognac and love the color even more IRL. I have used it twice as a quick running errands item. It fits my longer cardholder, pill container, cell phone, and key pouch with a little extra room leftover.


----------



## missconvy

Just got the xs doudoune. Really liking it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Just got the xs doudoune. Really liking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279298
> View attachment 5279299


It's super cute!!!


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> It's super cute!!!


Thanks! You have an XS, right? I stalked the forum trying to find more XS


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missconvy said:


> Just got the xs doudoune. Really liking it.


This bag looks so much better in your pics than on stock pics.


----------



## missconvy

frenziedhandbag said:


> This bag looks so much better in your pics than on stock pics.


Thank you! It’s really really soft and the leather almost looks like it’s glittery (in a good way). I got two and the other one wasn’t as shiny. It got sent back.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missconvy said:


> It’s really really soft and the leather almost looks like it’s glittery (in a good way).


Oh, like a sheen to it. That sounds gorgeous!


----------



## TClover

Sharing this adorable little Le Pliage tote XS! (Also included a comparison to the LV Alma BB) I just might need another one in the soft black leather.  My only gripe is the strap; not adjustable (I’m 5’10”). I’ll need a chain extender (on order) or use another strap. Story of my life!


----------



## missconvy

TClover said:


> Sharing this adorable little Le Pliage tote XS! (Also included a comparison to the LV Alma BB) I just might need another one in the soft black leather.  My only gripe is the strap; not adjustable (I’m 5’10”). I’ll need a chain extender (on order) or use another strap. Story of my life!


My black strap is so short and I’m only 5’6”. I was also thinking it reminds me of the Alma bb! I hate to enable you but the black puffy one is on sale


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Thanks! You have an XS, right? I stalked the forum trying to find more XS


I think mine is XS. I get so confused with their sizing info.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TClover said:


> Sharing this adorable little Le Pliage tote XS!


So gorgeous. I have one too. I'm the same height as you but I like my bags to hang higher up on the torso. You need more definitely. This is a great size and style. Very functional.


----------



## TClover

missconvy said:


> My black strap is so short and I’m only 5’6”. I was also thinking it reminds me of the Alma bb! I hate to enable you but the black puffy one is on sale


I’m VERY tempted! I wear all my bags crossbody - it seems all my “French brand” handbags all have shorter straps.
Anyway, I might try for another Lonchamp XS like yours but use a different strap or try a smaller British brand called “Tusting”. I saw a YTuber review their “Mini Holly” top handle handbag and they will customize your strap length.


----------



## TClover

frenziedhandbag said:


> So gorgeous. I have one too. I'm the same height as you but I like my bags to hang higher up on the torso. You need more definitely. This is a great size and style. Very functional.


I like my bags to hang low against my hip bone. I saw your posted pictures; your bags hang perfectly on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TClover said:


> your bags hang perfectly on you!


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## pursekitten

I thought I didn't need a bigger key pouch, but then I saw this little lovely—the Le Foulonne coin purse. She holds my giant car key fob and chronic keychain addiction (haha!), while also easily fitting into my Loewe mini puzzle along with my Samsung S21+, Airpods, and Chanel cardholder. I tried using one of my old leather wallets, but this coin purse's wide bottom holds so much more. And the leather is so soft, supple, and durable. 

Side note: This may also be the year to replace my large bilberry Le Pliage. After 7+ years of hard traveling a few corners are worn right through. How long does the Le Pliage hold up before it needs replacing?


----------



## viewwing

pursekitten said:


> I thought I didn't need a bigger key pouch, but then I saw this little lovely—the Le Foulonne coin purse. She holds my giant car key fob and chronic keychain addiction (haha!), while also easily fitting into my Loewe mini puzzle along with my Samsung S21+, Airpods, and Chanel cardholder. I tried using one of my old leather wallets, but this coin purse's wide bottom holds so much more. And the leather is so soft, supple, and durable.
> 
> Side note: This may also be the year to replace my large bilberry Le Pliage. After 7+ years of hard traveling a few corners are worn right through. How long does the Le Pliage hold up before it needs replacing?
> 
> View attachment 5287142
> 
> View attachment 5287143
> 
> View attachment 5287144
> 
> View attachment 5287145


I have the pink one n love it too! Your caramel one is sooo cute too! Bonus it fits in the mini puzzle! Cuteness overload!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pursekitten said:


> the Le Foulonne coin purse.


Foulonne line is one of my fav LC lines. Love your little but not so little coin purse. So cute and matches your Loewe bag so we'll.


----------



## MeepMeep67

pursekitten said:


> I thought I didn't need a bigger key pouch, but then I saw this little lovely—the Le Foulonne coin purse. She holds my giant car key fob and chronic keychain addiction (haha!), while also easily fitting into my Loewe mini puzzle along with my Samsung S21+, Airpods, and Chanel cardholder. I tried using one of my old leather wallets, but this coin purse's wide bottom holds so much more. And the leather is so soft, supple, and durable.
> 
> Side note: This may also be the year to replace my large bilberry Le Pliage. After 7+ years of hard traveling a few corners are worn right through. How long does the Le Pliage hold up before it needs replacing?
> 
> View attachment 5287142
> 
> View attachment 5287143
> 
> View attachment 5287144
> 
> View attachment 5287145


its beautiful! your key chain is so cute!


----------



## pursekitten

viewwing said:


> I have the pink one n love it too! Your caramel one is sooo cute too! Bonus it fits in the mini puzzle! Cuteness overload!



Thank you! Oooh I love the pink coin purse too! The Longchamp blush pink is such a beautiful shade--I may jump on it in another style. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonne line is one of my fav LC lines. Love your little but not so little coin purse. So cute and matches your Loewe bag so we'll.



Thank you! This is my first intro to the Foulonne line and I am in love. What are some of your other favs? 



MeepMeep67 said:


> its beautiful! your key chain is so cute!



Thank you so much! I played the Disney Tsum Tsum arcade game last time I was at a Taito Station and your winnings are these little game pieces that store your player info. They're completely random and come in some cute seasonal themes. 

The other keychain is an indie designer creation by Deadcutepins.com--a Kirby bottle opener. It was just irresistibly cute! They also have a lot of Sailor Moon and other niche fandom accessories. Love indie artists.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pursekitten said:


> This is my first intro to the Foulonne line and I am in love. What are some of your other favs?


Oh, your first one? You will love Foulonne as it is so durable. SLGs in this leather wear well and hardly show any wear, even if used daily and thrust around in the bag. The Foulonne line is treated to be water resistant so they are truly durable bags that stands wear. I live in a small humid country with rain and jostling around on the public transport with a Foulonne bag is of no issue. No corner wear whatsoever. No problems too, in terms of leather cracking or rained upon.

I like the cuir line too, for the array of colors it comes in and the leather is so smooshy. Roseau line is another fav (sturdy leather). Mademoiselle line, for its thick leather and style. The discontinued Amazone line; comfiest chain bags.


----------



## westvillage

So speaking of le Foulonne… it’s deep winter here in the Northeast and we had snow last night and today so I traded my December red (and lunar new year) bags for my high-performance deep winter bags. These two have quick access and keep everything dry and protected. The leather is, well, it’s Foulonne so it can take whatever the sky throws at it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> it’s Foulonne so it can take whatever the sky throws at it!


You have the best Foulonne bags! I used to own both these two bags. The same tote in black and the crossbody in navy. Both are excellent weather resistant bags! Stay warm!


----------



## viewwing

westvillage said:


> So speaking of le Foulonne… it’s deep winter here in the Northeast and we had snow last night and today so I traded my December red (and lunar new year) bags for my high-performance deep winter bags. These two have quick access and keep everything dry and protected. The leather is, well, it’s Foulonne so it can take whatever the sky throws at it!
> 
> View attachment 5291091
> 
> View attachment 5291090


I use my black cavalcade on snowy days too and it’s taken to snow well. Still pristine so if u ever need to consider another LC bag for winter, you know what to hit up!


----------



## missconvy

Great travel bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Great travel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291493


Love!!!


----------



## viewwing

missconvy said:


> Great travel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291493


Very chic! I like the pairing of the strap too!


----------



## westvillage

viewwing said:


> I use my black cavalcade on snowy days too and it’s taken to snow well. Still pristine so if u ever need to consider another LC bag for winter, you know what to hit up!



Thanks!  Great tip


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> View attachment 5291090



We are identical bag twins for this Foulonne Tote


----------



## Woodsend

Just received this bag from the second collaboration between Longchamp and Emotionally Unavailable. It is different, but I really like it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Woodsend said:


> It is different, but I really like it!


Wow!  3 prints in one bag. Very pretty and cheerful looking bag.


----------



## SpeedyJC

These are my first two Longchamps: the Neo Le Pliage small and the belt bag. I got he Neo from the website and the belt bag came from Saks.  I have to say I am really happy with them and so happy I gave Longchamp a chance. I been using the Neo everyday. I have back issues and I find heavy bags are getting harder for me to use.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SpeedyJC said:


> so happy I gave Longchamp a chance.


I'm glad you gave LC a chance. They truly make light and comfortable bags, even for their leather line.


----------



## SpeedyJC

After hearing the Neo line is being discounted I went on a tiny spree on Bloomingdales online. I bought this large tote and I am waiting on the medium neo with the handheld handles and strap to arrive aswell plus a cosmetic case.  

This is the newest addition:


----------



## Obsessed68

missconvy said:


> Great travel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291493


Hi ! Looking great ! Where is your bag strap from ? Longchamp ? Thanks


----------



## missconvy

Obsessed68 said:


> Hi ! Looking great ! Where is your bag strap from ? Longchamp ? Thanks


Hi, it’s from Amazon, actually. I really like it. Just know it doesn’t go super long, but I’m 5’6” and have a little more room left. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B09L1QK41L?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## Obsessed68

missconvy said:


> Hi, it’s from Amazon, actually. I really like it. Just know it doesn’t go super long, but I’m 5’6” and have a little more room left. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B09L1QK41L?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title



Thanks for the reply ! I'm 5'9", so not for me...


----------



## Yuki85

I really like the design of the bag and thinking to get it as well. I am just afraid to get tired of looking at it in future  

Have you started using it? How do you like to?? Is the material the same as a normal le pliage? 



Woodsend said:


> Just received this bag from the second collaboration between Longchamp and Emotionally Unavailable. It is different, but I really like it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292317
> View attachment 5292318


----------



## SpeedyJC

Just got the little cutie in from NM.  So amazed at how much I can fit in it.

Here is a photo of my full Longchamp family which started with my first Neo small handheld I got in December.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SpeedyJC said:


> Just got the little cutie in from NM.  So amazed at how much I can fit in it.


What a lovely family of practical bags! I have the discontinued LP cosmetic case which is bigger. I can even fit my umbrella in it.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely family of practical bags! I have the discontinued LP cosmetic case which is bigger. I can even fit my umbrella in it.


There’s such a thing?! Even your umbrella fits? This I gotta see!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> There’s such a thing?! Even your umbrella fits? This I gotta see!


There you go!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> There you go!


Crazy! Is the pouch ultra big or your umbrella ultra small?!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Crazy! Is the pouch ultra big or your umbrella ultra small?!


Both ways? Hahahaha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

XS cuir crossbody. Such a handy, lightweight and roomy bag. Definitely one of my fav styles as well.


----------



## Krystelle_S

I love my Gucci key pouch so much I wanted an alternative so I picked up this little guy. For $35 it's just too cute to pass up


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Krystelle_S said:


> For $35 it's just too cute to pass up


Cutie alert!


----------



## Angelblake

Cute new addition.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Angelblake said:


> Cute new addition.


So nice!


----------



## organizeitall

My le pliage collection!


----------



## catsinthebag

organizeitall said:


> My le pliage collection!



I love how you’ve organized these!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

organizeitall said:


> My le pliage collection!


So neat and organised. You have your very own rainbow!


----------



## Yuki85

Angelblake said:


> Cute new addition.


Have the Samen cognac color… very convenient to use..


----------



## Moxisox

I was looking for a small navy blue bag with SHW, and this was perfect. Pairs wonderfully with my LV coin card holder, and my phone even fits in the slip pocket!


----------



## LaneyLeft

My Le Pliage Expandable Travel Bag & Pouch in Pink / Hawthorn.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> I was looking for a small navy blue bag with SHW


You got the discontinued Neo! Congrats! It is a fuss free bag for sure. Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LaneyLeft said:


> My Le Pliage Expandable Travel Bag & Pouch in Pink / Hawthorn.


Such a dreamy color. Love it!


----------



## Moxisox

frenziedhandbag said:


> You got the discontinued Neo! Congrats! It is a fuss free bag for sure. Enjoy!


Thank you! I was so glad to see they still have them at Bloomingdale’s. It was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> It was exactly what I was looking for.


Well done on scoring it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Made the right decision to keep it. Can't seem to change out of it.


----------



## viewwing

LaneyLeft said:


> My Le Pliage Expandable Travel Bag & Pouch in Pink / Hawthorn.


I’m desperately hoping they bring back this color!


----------



## viewwing

Moxisox said:


> Thank you! I was so glad to see they still have them at Bloomingdale’s. It was exactly what I was looking for.


I don’t exactly see it as fuss free. (Sorry @frenziedhandbag )  water stains are permanent on this material. Somehow it’s easily scratched too and dirt stays on stubbornly... I had an old one grow mold which I cannot remove. Tried cleaning it with water and the water left permanent stains. I ended up throwing it out. I’d say be careful with your bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> water stains are permanent on this material


Actually I do experience water stains on my Neos too and I used to own quite a few before I rehomed them all. For me personally, I didn't like the sight of the water stains but mine are all older versions. Other users seem fine with their newer versions though.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Actually I do experience water stains on my Neos too and I used to own quite a few before I rehomed them all. For me personally, I didn't like the sight of the water stains but mine are all older versions. Other users seem fine with their newer versions though.


I see...mine was from 2015. Is that the old or new version?


----------



## Moxisox

viewwing said:


> I don’t exactly see it as fuss free. (Sorry @frenziedhandbag )  water stains are permanent on this material. Somehow it’s easily scratched too and dirt stays on stubbornly... I had an old one grow mold which I cannot remove. Tried cleaning it with water and the water left permanent stains. I ended up throwing it out. I’d say be careful with your bag.


Thanks for the heads up. I’m not too worried due to the # of handbags I have, this will probably get used maybe an equivalent to 1 week per year. Love a navy bag with SHW though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I see...mine was from 2015. Is that the old or new version?


I will think old cos the newer Neo bucket bag that I got much later does not seem to have that much of water stains or scratch issues. The new owner whom I rehomed to shared that she absolutely loves the bag as it just wipes down after she was caught in the rain. It's black though so that could also be the reason. My mum had a navy (much older version) and it had water stain issues too.They won't remove and eventually she got annoyed as well.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I have a Navy Neo from 2015 and I once got a ramen soup stain on it. It came off with water and a little soap. The Neo still looks brand new


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> I have a Navy Neo from 2015 and I once got a ramen soup stain on it. It came off with water and a little soap. The Neo still looks brand new


Weird...mine was navy too...I should’ve taken a pic of it before I threw it out. It was almost unrecognizable.


----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> Weird...mine was navy too...I should’ve taken a pic of it before I threw it out. It was almost unrecognizable.



Late to this conversation about stains on the Neo but I want to second what SD said above and share what the lovely LC ladies here said on the Which LC You are Carrying? thread.  If you search “Dawn” on that thread, you can see some posts around Dec 2019 on this.  It’s basically using a little Dawn dishwashing detergent on a towel to clean, lightly wash off soap residue with clean damp towel and drying area with a dry towel, etc.  Here are before and after pictures of a large stain on the front near the bottom — you can see the stain is pretty much gone in the After picture. Hope this helps a bit .


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> Late to this conversation about stains on the Neo but I want to second what SD said above and share what the lovely LC ladies here said on the Which LC You are Carrying? thread.  If you search “Dawn” on that thread, you can see some posts around Dec 2019 on this.  It’s basically using a little Dawn dishwashing detergent on a towel to clean, lightly wash off soap residue with clean damp towel and drying area with a dry towel, etc.  Here are before and after pictures of a large stain on the front near the bottom — you can see the stain is pretty much gone in the After picture. Hope this helps a bit .


I found mold on mine, I washed it with water and detergent, and left to dry in the sun. Water stains and wrinkles never came out. Saw mold spores on other parts of the bag, I promptly threw it out...like in the trash bin.


----------



## Smae-ze

With the greatest of pleasure I present my Longchamp Voyaguese.
  Purchased in Paris on Rue Faubourg.
I wish I had gotten the name of the lovely SA who helped me with selecting this bag.  And a shout out to my Dear Papa who helped cover the costs after I had maxed out my card.


----------



## LaneyLeft

viewwing said:


> I’m desperately hoping they bring back this color!


I adore this color. I'm glad I got it when the expandable was avail in it back then.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Smae-ze said:


> With the greatest of pleasure I present my Longchamp Voyaguese.
> Purchased in Paris on Rue Faubourg.
> I wish I had gotten the name of the lovely SA who helped me with selecting this bag.  And a shout out to my Dear Papa who helped cover the costs after I had maxed out my card.



Congrats!! You’ve just reminded me of mine. I must use it again soon


----------



## Purseloco

Smae-ze said:


> With the greatest of pleasure I present my Longchamp Voyaguese.
> Purchased in Paris on Rue Faubourg.
> I wish I had gotten the name of the lovely SA who helped me with selecting this bag.  And a shout out to my Dear Papa who helped cover the costs after I had maxed out my card.


I like your bag. Funny, I have a Swarovski crystal Eiffel tower pendant hanging off my Longchamp Le Pliage.


----------



## Smae-ze

Purseloco said:


> I like your bag. Funny, I have a Swarovski crystal Eiffel tower pendant hanging off my Longchamp Le Pliage.


Merci!!!


----------



## hitt

It was hard to resist this cutie at TJMAXX this morning for $169 prior to sales tax. I was torn between this and the Navy Blue(that was $30 less!!). I decided to go with the Pale Pink because I am guilty of buying a lot of darker bags. The leather was also so much softer than the navy blue one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> It was hard to resist this cutie at TJMAXX


Such a pretty find!


----------



## Iamminda

I have been looking for a shearling bag _for months _long before I fell in love with LC XS.  Super lucky to have found this on the Nordstrom site last week .  So it’s like I am getting both a shearling bag and another XS.


----------



## viewwing

hitt said:


> It was hard to resist this cutie at TJMAXX this morning for $169 prior to sales tax. I was torn between this and the Navy Blue(that was $30 less!!). I decided to go with the Pale Pink because I am guilty of buying a lot of darker bags. The leather was also so much softer than the navy blue one.
> View attachment 5335451


Score! This color is still selling at full price! Gotta love tjmaxx!


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> I have been looking for a shearling bag _for months _long before I fell in love with LC XS.  Super lucky to have found this on the Nordstrom site last week .  So it’s like I am getting both a shearling bag and another XS.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335771


Sooo sooooo cute! Perfect for cooler months with a coat and boots!


----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> Sooo sooooo cute! Perfect for cooler months with a coat and boots!



Thanks . I am going to try to use it a lot before it gets warm


----------



## MeepMeep67

OMG it's been 2 yrs. My CA called said come in, I have a little gift for you!! It's the cute star keychain! After I opened it, He put it on my bag for me. I also got a few other goodies. It was fun to shop at LC and see him again!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I also got a few other goodies.


Such a sweet SA. The key chain pairs well with your bag. Can't wait to see what goodies came home with you.


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> OMG it's been 2 yrs. My CA called said come in, I have a little gift for you!! It's the cute star keychain! After I opened it, He put it on my bag for me. I also got a few other goodies. It was fun to shop at LC and see him again!
> 
> View attachment 5337276
> View attachment 5337278


Wow he thought of you after 2 years! What a keeper! Now you can shop LC more !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mademoiselle in Honey. Adore this color.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mademoiselle in Honey. Adore this color.



Beautiful dress and bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful dress and bag


Thank you.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mademoiselle in Honey. Adore this color.


Perfect with the dress!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Perfect with the dress!


Thank you!


----------



## Hermezzy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mademoiselle in Honey. Adore this color.


Stunningly gorjus!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hermezzy said:


> Stunningly gorjus!


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mademoiselle in Honey. Adore this color.


Looks beautiful with your dress.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Looks beautiful with your dress.


Thank you my dear!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mademoiselle in Honey. Adore this color.



Beautiful dress and bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful dress and bag!


Thank you my dear!


----------



## Iamminda

An unplanned visit to the outlet resulted in some unplanned goodies .  So excited to add a burgundy key case, a floral mini pouch (matching my XS ) and a medium Neo in a color that I missed out on last year!  Pleasantly surprised to find that this Neo is slightly bigger than my old Neo and has 2 pockets instead of 1.  Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> An unplanned visit to the outlet resulted in some unplanned goodies .  So excited to add a burgundy key case, a floral mini pouch (matching my XS ) and a medium Neo in a color that I missed out on last year!  Pleasantly surprised to find that this Neo is slightly bigger than my old Neo and has 2 pockets instead of 1.  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344463


That little floral pouch is soooo cute! Good scores! What’s the outlet like? I’ve heard of it but have never been. What’s in stock and how are the prices?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> An unplanned visit to the outlet resulted in some unplanned goodies .


Wonderful scores! Unplanned visits which render good surprises are the best!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  This is my second time at the outlet (last time was 4 years ago).  I went there hoping to find the discontinued black sequined XS le Pliage  but no luck.  I am not too well versed in all the LC bags — I saw lots of micro leather le Pliage, brioche in a few colors (one green), the discontinued Foulonne bucket bags in black and red, the Penelope tote, a few le Pliage, various Foulonne wallets and SLGs, couple skinny scarves, etc.  I was only there for about 15 minutes .  The medium Neo LH was about 20-30% off retail (only in navy and grape).  My key case was about 45% off retail (it’s been pulled off the website so I feel lucky to get one).  I saw a light blue croc embossed XS and a black patent XS for about $350-ish USD (dont know original price).  I also saw the white quilted lambskin XS at the original price (no mark down, not sure if it would scan differently at the cash register).   It’s so fun to look around since I havent been to a LC store in forever.  



viewwing said:


> That little floral pouch is soooo cute! Good scores! What’s the outlet like? I’ve heard of it but have never been. What’s in stock and how are the prices?





frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful scores! Unplanned visits which render good surprises are the best!


----------



## Purseloco

Iamminda said:


> An unplanned visit to the outlet resulted in some unplanned goodies .  So excited to add a burgundy key case, a floral mini pouch (matching my XS ) and a medium Neo in a color that I missed out on last year!  Pleasantly surprised to find that this Neo is slightly bigger than my old Neo and has 2 pockets instead of 1.  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344463


Gorgeous!


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies .  This is my second time at the outlet (last time was 4 years ago).  I went there hoping to find the discontinued black sequined XS le Pliage  but no luck.  I am not too well versed in all the LC bags — I saw lots of micro leather le Pliage, brioche in a few colors (one green), the discontinued Foulonne bucket bags in black and red, the Penelope tote, a few le Pliage, various Foulonne wallets and SLGs, couple skinny scarves, etc.  I was only there for about 15 minutes .  The medium Neo LH was about 20-30% off retail (only in navy and grape).  My key case was about 45% off retail (it’s been pulled off the website so I feel lucky to get one).  I saw a light blue croc embossed XS and a black patent XS for about $350-ish USD (dont know original price).  I also saw the white quilted lambskin XS at the original price (no mark down, not sure if it would scan differently at the cash register).   It’s so fun to look around since I havent been to a LC store in forever.


Glad you had fun! Looks like it’s well stocked! N prices seeM similar to end of season sale. I bet the stocks get transferred there after the sale ends.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> prices seeM similar to end of season sale. I bet the stocks get transferred there after the sale ends.


That's right. Prices are similar to end of season sale at outlets. It only gets marked down discounts during holidays but revert back to sales price after holidays.


----------



## theprettymiss

Hi ladies,

Random but I know you ladies had a thread discussing the Neo line being discontinued MONTHS ago.

Ive been noticing that CWC (chanel, lv youtuber/alleged reseller) is getting her followers to purchase the Neo using her affiliate links and now they will probably sell out soon 

Its a little disappointing given I wanted to grab one eventually (I recently got my original version) but now itll probably be gone, Lolllll.

Figured I share for anyone in here that still wants to grab one. Small size is already gone.


----------



## isha_himitsu

theprettymiss said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Random but I know you ladies had a thread discussing the Neo line being discontinued MONTHS ago.
> 
> Ive been noticing that CWC (chanel, lv youtuber/alleged reseller) is getting her followers to purchase the Neo using her affiliate links and now they will probably sell out soon
> 
> Its a little disappointing given I wanted to grab one eventually (I recently got my original version) but now itll probably be gone, Lolllll.
> 
> Figured I share for anyone in here that still wants to grab one. Small size is already gone.
> 
> View attachment 5356813



Bloomingdale's just restocked this yesterday. I have a large that I just ordered last week and then I placed an order for the small size yesterday so I can compare the size. I've only had the short handle versions of the Le pliage models and one black neo medium with the crossbody strap. Will compare sizing when they both arrive to see which one I will keep. I hope you get your hands on one! I love my neo one, very useful as a mommy bag but with a newborn coming soon I need the biggest size I can get.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> An unplanned visit to the outlet resulted in some unplanned goodies .  So excited to add a burgundy key case, a floral mini pouch (matching my XS ) and a medium Neo in a color that I missed out on last year!  Pleasantly surprised to find that this Neo is slightly bigger than my old Neo and has 2 pockets instead of 1.  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344463


Your cute little coin purse matches my new favorite scarf!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Went to my outlet store to get hubby a suitcase for upcoming hopeful travel.
We last traveled in 2019 and I had purchased a LC suitcase that is the perfect size and just effortlessly glides along. His suit case was like dragging a 50lb weight, he even commented how unfair it was! We didn't realize how horrible his suitcase was!

Ok back to my 2 shopping trips!
I love my little patent leather bag and matching scarf. .The little bag fits all the essentials and my phone. I wish the strap was longer (same problem with LV as well)
The store will ship phone orders free over $250. In the USA.  I can give you a phone number and email.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Went to my outlet store to get hubby a suitcase for upcoming hopeful travel.


So nice to go shopping with you! Thank you for all the pics. The outlet looks well stocked. Love your haul. I really enjoy this size of a bag in terms of travelling light and LC scarves are of such great quality. Safe travels ahead!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much MM .  I saw that pretty pink floral scarf yesterday (think I was at perhaps the same outlet .  Rose was the gal who helped me).  Love your new LC goodies especially that little patent bag — super cute and looks great on you.  I am glad your DH got a new suitcase — hope you get to travel soon.




MeepMeep67 said:


> Your cute little coin purse matches my new favorite scarf!!!






MeepMeep67 said:


> Went to my outlet store to get hubby a suitcase for upcoming hopeful travel.
> We last traveled in 2019 and I had purchased a LC suitcase that is the perfect size and just effortlessly glides along. His suit case was like dragging a 50lb weight, he even commented how unfair it was! We didn't realize how horrible his suitcase was!
> 
> Ok back to my 2 shopping trips!
> I love my little patent leather bag and matching scarf. .The little bag fits all the essentials and my phone. I wish the strap was longer (same problem with LV as well)
> The store will ship phone orders free over $250. In the USA.  I can give you a phone number and email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361522
> View attachment 5361523
> View attachment 5361524
> View attachment 5361525
> View attachment 5361526
> View attachment 5361527
> View attachment 5361528
> View attachment 5361529
> View attachment 5361530
> View attachment 5361531
> View attachment 5361532
> View attachment 5361533


----------



## Iamminda

Like our dear MeepMeep, I was at the outlet too. I couldn’t decide between the black or navy small Neo at Bloomies while they had the gift card promotion last week — both sold out now. Went to the outlet and was trying to decide between the navy Neo or a lighter periwinkle-like blue Neo. Partly because the Navy has one inner pocket and the other blue has 2. Then I spotted this navy and red scarf and fell in love  with it immediately. So had to get the navy Neo to go with it . I can’t stop looking at and buying LC this year. I am supposed to be on a bag ban but I tell myself nylon bags don’t count


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> So had to get the navy Neo to go with it


So happy that you managed to get the Neo bags after all. I had some friends whom are also looking for the Neo bags. Will ask them to check with the outlet. That scarf leads such a nice pop of color with your Neo. Pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still with my Roseau Box crossbody in powder. Though this is a light color and out of my comfort zone, I feel that it does not attract as much dirt as I thought it will. Pretty carefree leather in terms of hardiness. I did not feel I need to be extra careful with it. A light colored bag does match everything. Grateful to my sweet SA whom suggested this bag to me.


----------



## Moxisox

Saksoff5th has a red Neo on clearance


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much MM . I saw that pretty pink floral scarf yesterday (think I was at perhaps the same outlet .  Rose was the gal who helped me).  Love your new LC goodies especially that little patent bag — super cute and looks great on you.  I am glad your DH got a new suitcase — hope you get to travel soon.


Thank you my dear firend Oh, I think youre right, SF Premium outlets?Usually Max helps me, but my 2nd trip Sopfia & Kamille were great.   The scarf goes with everything I wear and its a nice light weight


Iamminda said:


> Like our dear MeepMeep, I was at the outlet too. I couldn’t decide between the black or navy small Neo at Bloomies while they had the gift card promotion last week — both sold out now. Went to the outlet and was trying to decide between the navy Neo or a lighter periwinkle-like blue Neo. Partly because the Navy has one inner pocket and the other blue has 2. Then I spotted this navy and red scarf and fell in love  with it immediately. So had to get the navy Neo to go with it . I can’t stop looking at and buying LC this year. I am supposed to be on a bag ban but I tell myself nylon bags don’t count
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361724


 I love your choices! I want that bandeau too!!! I didnt see it when I was there)I like the navy Neo and correct, nylon bags dont count!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> So nice to go shopping with you! Thank you for all the pics. The outlet looks well stocked. Love your haul. I really enjoy this size of a bag in terms of travelling light and LC scarves are of such great quality. Safe travels ahead!


Thank you my dear friend. The outlet was very well stocked on my 2nd shopping trip, I want to go back a few more things I want.  The LC scarves are really my favorite.


frenziedhandbag said:


> Still with my Roseau Box crossbody in powder. Though this is a light color and out of my comfort zone, I feel that it does not attract as much dirt as I thought it will. Pretty carefree leather in terms of hardiness. I did not feel I need to be extra careful with it. A light colored bag does match everything. Grateful to my sweet SA whom suggested this bag to me.


 Beautiful bag


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you my dear firend Oh, I think youre right, SF Premium outlets?Usually Max helps me, but my 2nd trip Sopfia & Kamille were great.   The scarf goes with everything I wear and its a nice light weight
> I love your choices! I want that bandeau too!!! I didnt see it when I was there)I like the navy Neo and correct, nylon bags dont count!



Thanks MM .  I think that may have been the last navy/red bandeau in store.  I don’t make it out to those outlets often but I will look for you next time


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> The LC scarves are really my favorite.


I will love to visit a LC outlet too. It will be so fun shopping for past season items that got away. I love my LC scarves too. So soft and warm.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> So happy that you managed to get the Neo bags after all. I had some friends whom are also looking for the Neo bags. Will ask them to check with the outlet. That scarf leads such a nice pop of color with your Neo. Pretty!



Thank you FH .  I hope your friends are able to find some Neo bags before they are gone.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Thanks MM . I think that may have been the last navy/red bandeau in store. I don’t make it out to those outlets often but I will look for you next time


I hadn't been in 2 yrs because of covid.  But Im close to them, so for sure look for me  


frenziedhandbag said:


> I will love to visit a LC outlet too. It will be so fun shopping for past season items that got away. I love my LC scarves too. So soft and warm.


 I love getting stuff on sale!  Yes past seasons, Im always happy to get stuff I missed.
 And like you said before the quality of the scarves are top notch!


----------



## sakurry

I hope this is the right place to post this -

I just got this Longchamp leather bag! It's very nice, it's a gift. I don't know anything about this style as it's not found on Longchamp's website. Can anyone identify the style/year? Thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

sakurry said:


> I hope this is the right place to post this -
> 
> I just got this Longchamp leather bag! It's very nice, it's a gift. I don't know anything about this style as it's not found on Longchamp's website. Can anyone identify the style/year? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5366363



Congrats on your bag! That is Longchamp’s La Voyageuse bag. Your version is from the Spring Summer 2020 season. Lots more pics in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/longchamp-spring-summer-2020.1014656/post-33543024


----------



## sakurry

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your bag! That is Longchamp’s La Voyageuse bag. Your version is from the Spring Summer 2020 season. Lots more pics in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/longchamp-spring-summer-2020.1014656/post-33543024
> 
> View attachment 5366546
> View attachment 5366547


Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Downsizing my LC collection and this Game On bag in carmine gets to stay. I like the whimsical touch of Miaou clip. Swopped the thinner strap to a thicker and softer cuir strap in brandy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

This cuir strap is the perfect crossbody strap drop for me.


----------



## Iamminda

Continuing my recent LC obsession, I got the small black Neo from NordstromRack.  I got the navy one recently thinking I didn’t need both black and navy but I was wrong.  Look how the two colors look so different  and so pretty. So pleased to have them both.

I don’t own any original LP and thought I might try it in Bilberry.  _Thought _I ordered a Bilberry (at 60% off too!!! ) at Nordstrom since it was listed as Bilberry.  Well, this came today and I don’t think this is Bilberry at all.  There is no hint of purple or blue.  It looks like Gunmetal to me.  So I might return it since it is too close to my grey Neo.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Nordstromrack order. My first backpack. For upcoming travel. Its dark gray. MIC


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Nordstromrack order. My first backpack.


You will love it. So light that you hardly feel it is there. Perfect for travel.


----------



## vickenator

My husband bought me a taller bag in this line in navy blue as a surprise a couple years ago, and I was so touched, but with a lot of guilt I insisted we return it because it just wasn't my style. Especially at that price point. The shorter version is very cute, though. (I haven't been back on TPF in awhile and this is the first time I'm back in the LC thread only to see this bag pop up in my face again! Also, this reminds me I need to post pics of the preloved Le Pliages I've picked up in the past year.)



Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your bag! That is Longchamp’s La Voyageuse bag. Your version is from the Spring Summer 2020 season. Lots more pics in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/longchamp-spring-summer-2020.1014656/post-33543024
> 
> View attachment 5366546
> View attachment 5366547


----------



## nubee

Hi! I just recently purchase this from the emotionally unavailable collection and it is sooo soft and cute. I don’t think I can put much in there but I don’t care! LOL


----------



## seidokat

MeepMeep67 said:


> Nordstromrack order. My first backpack. For upcoming travel.


Agreed with frenziedhandbag - words cannot describe just how great the backpack is. Really, you're going to love it. It fits loads for its size and is perfect for travelling, especially in places where you'll be walking a lot. No more back or shoulder aches 

And it doesn't scream tourist or make you look like you're going to school. Not to say that going to school is a bad thing, but I'm personally at an age where I'd prefer not looking like it haha.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seidokat said:


> Really, you're going to love it.


Agree with all that you said.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pick and go bag. Fou WOC.


----------



## westvillage

Raw, chilly day today so I’m putting more mileage on this one before it has to give way to the spring/summer herd.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> Raw, chilly day today so I’m putting more mileage on this one before it has to give way to the spring/summer herd.


The color combination on this one is so nice!


----------



## westvillage

frenziedhandbag said:


> The color combination on this one is so nice!


Thank you. I bought specifically for it for the striped cloth strap, I’m sure you remember it,  but I regularly use this leather strap from an old briefcase. It’s the identical color of the stirrups and handles and the great quality of leather goods of yore. Cheers!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> I’m sure you remember it,  but I regularly use this leather strap from an old briefcase.


Yes, I recall that beautiful striped strap. This color combi you chose is timeless, attested by the fact that you can easily swop out the straps from your other bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazone Matelasse, worn crossbody. Adjusted the strap length by clipping it to another part of the chain. I like to wear my bags higher.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Amazone Matelasse, worn crossbody. Adjusted the strap length by clipping it to another part of the chain. I like to wear my bags higher.


Leather looks yummy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Leather looks yummy!


It is! 
This bag is a keeper.


----------



## MeepMeep67

seidokat said:


> Agreed with frenziedhandbag - words cannot describe just how great the backpack is. Really, you're going to love it. It fits loads for its size and is perfect for travelling, especially in places where you'll be walking a lot. No more back or shoulder aches
> 
> And it doesn't scream tourist or make you look like you're going to school. Not to say that going to school is a bad thing, but I'm personally at an age where I'd prefer not looking like it haha.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Agree with all that you said.




Thank you!!


----------



## KaliDaisy

Picked up this lovely LLH at the Champs-Élysées boutique in Paris a few weeks ago, I love her!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KaliDaisy said:


> Picked up this lovely LLH at the Champs-Élysées boutique in Paris a few weeks ago


Gorgeous! Always love the Eiffel. Is this a personalised LP? Or a new country exclusive LP for Paris?


----------



## MtTemple4

I declare it officially straw baby season!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MtTemple4 said:


> I declare it officially straw baby season


Indeed! Summer is in the air!


----------



## KaliDaisy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous! Always love the Eiffel. Is this a personalised LP? Or a new country exclusive LP for Paris?



Thank you! This one was already in the store as-is. The woman in the store said it was a Paris exclusive, but I believe you can get this particular personalization on the Club style, which I just discovered today LOL Oh well, at least I know I got it in Paris!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KaliDaisy said:


> This one was already in the store as-is.


Wonderful news! This will make for a very unique souvenir from Paris. I'm very happy that you scored one.


----------



## MeepMeep67

KaliDaisy said:


> View attachment 5390457
> 
> 
> Picked up this lovely LLH at the Champs-Élysées boutique in Paris a few weeks ago, I love her!


 I love this too! and still kicking myself for not purchasing the one they showed me when I was shopping, it was beautiful celery green. I just didnt know how special it was because it was my first Longchamp store.  That is a really special bag enjoy it


MtTemple4 said:


> I declare it officially straw baby season!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390769


Love this bag!!


----------



## viewwing

MtTemple4 said:


> I declare it officially straw baby season!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390769


My straw baby will join yours soon! Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My straw baby will join yours soon! Love it!


Let's all wear it together! @SmokieDragon too!
Straw baby party.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Let's all wear it together! @SmokieDragon too!
> Straw baby party.



Andre bag first for the long weekend hehe


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Andre bag first for the long weekend hehe


Splendid choice!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Andre bag first for the long weekend hehe





frenziedhandbag said:


> Splendid choice!


Aww...I’m feeling left out now


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Aww...I’m feeling left out now


Nah, you will forget about it very soon. Hahahaha


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nah, you will forget about it very soon. Hahahaha


Um...what was I suppose to forget?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Um...what was I suppose to forget?


There you have it. Hahahahaha


----------



## Blair333

My most used work bag… today


----------



## MeepMeep67

Longchamp in Amsterdam Airport. We just arrived!  Side note, One of the nicest Hotels we've gotten to stay in. Hermes toiletries!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Longchamp in Amsterdam Airport. We just arrived!  Side note, One of the nicest Hotels we've gotten to stay in. Hermes toiletries!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397357
> View attachment 5397358
> View attachment 5397360
> View attachment 5397361



So happy that you got to use your LC for your first big trip in awhile — what a beautiful place you are staying in!  Have a great trip MM


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Longchamp in Amsterdam Airport.


Have a safe and wonderful trip dear! Great to see LCs out and about again. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> So happy that you got to use your LC for your first big trip in awhile — what a beautiful place you are staying in!  Have a great trip MM





frenziedhandbag said:


> Have a safe and wonderful trip dear! Great to see LCs out and about again. Enjoy your trip!


THANK YOU MY DEAR FRIENDS!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> Longchamp in Amsterdam Airport. We just arrived!  Side note, One of the nicest Hotels we've gotten to stay in. Hermes toiletries!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397357
> View attachment 5397358
> View attachment 5397360
> View attachment 5397361



LOVE your LC luggage collection! Have a fabulous holiday!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

SmokieDragon said:


> LOVE your LC luggage collection! Have a fabulous holiday!!


Thank you my dear friend


----------



## MeepMeep67




----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> ...


So beautiful!


----------



## Monique1004

I went to pick up Le Pilage club small a few month ago & ended up getting 2 more. Now 3 in total in this size. Love how useful this bag is. Then this blue electric diva was shouting at me as I walked into the store as well. 'Pick me! Take me home!' I'm glad I took her home. She steals the spotlight anywhere she goes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Monique1004 said:


> Love how useful this bag is.


My fav size. A handheld bag just looks so chic. Bonus when it actually fits a ton! Beautiful picks.


----------



## Iamminda

Monique1004 said:


> I went to pick up Le Pilage club small a few month ago & ended up getting 2 more. Now 3 in total in this size. Love how useful this bag is. Then this blue electric diva was shouting at me as I walked into the store as well. 'Pick me! Take me home!' I'm glad I took her home. She steals the spotlight anywhere she goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399375
> View attachment 5399376



That electric blue XS is stunning — enjoy all of your new LCs.


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5399253
> View attachment 5399254



Too pretty for words . So glad you are having a wonderful trip


----------



## littleblackbag

Monique1004 said:


> I went to pick up Le Pilage club small a few month ago & ended up getting 2 more. Now 3 in total in this size. Love how useful this bag is. Then this blue electric diva was shouting at me as I walked into the store as well. 'Pick me! Take me home!' I'm glad I took her home. She steals the spotlight anywhere she goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399375
> View attachment 5399376


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kapster

Hello, I just wanted to share my new bag... the style name is Saint Tropez Bucket Bag and I just think it's absolutely adorable! It has a snap closure with no pockets, so I will use some little zippered pouches to keep things organized inside.


----------



## LVlover13

Love my new purchase. She’s so cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kapster said:


> the style name is Saint Tropez Bucket Bag


Beautiful bag. I've had two friends whom bought this style and they had been loving it. Theirs is brown and green.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Love my new purchase. She’s so cute!


Cutie indeed!


----------



## Kapster

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful bag. I've had two friends whom bought this style and they had been loving it. Theirs is brown and green.



Oh, that makes me happy to hear! Mine just arrived today so I haven't taken it for a "test drive" just yet  I loved all of the fun color options (I think orange and yellow are available too) but I wear so much black that I thought having something summery AND black was just perfect for my needs.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kapster said:


> Oh, that makes me happy to hear!


You will love yours. My friends had been using theirs daily and both had gotten compliments from their own friends/colleagues/random strangers. It looks small but actually very spacious. Plus the color combination you picked goes with everything.


----------



## Sharont2305

Kapster said:


> Hello, I just wanted to share my new bag... the style name is Saint Tropez Bucket Bag and I just think it's absolutely adorable! It has a snap closure with no pockets, so I will use some little zippered pouches to keep things organized inside.
> 
> View attachment 5402617


I love it. Would you mind showing the inside? Also, if you have one, a side by side with a small LP. 
It's a gorgeous summery bag.


----------



## Kapster

Sharont2305 said:


> I love it. Would you mind showing the inside? Also, if you have one, a side by side with a small LP.
> It's a gorgeous summery bag.



Of course! Here's a look at the inside. It's made in Tunisia and I ordered from Saks, if you were curious about that info.



As far as size comparison, here are the other Le Pliage bags I own. I think the bottom right purple one is considered a "small" but I am not sure! The bottom left is the expandable tote, but zipped closed. Top right is the expandable hobo bag.


----------



## Sharont2305

Kapster said:


> Of course! Here's a look at the inside. It's made in Tunisia and I ordered from Saks, if you were curious about that info.
> View attachment 5403592
> 
> 
> As far as size comparison, here are the other Le Pliage bags I own. I think the bottom right purple one is considered a "small" but I am not sure! The bottom left is the expandable tote, but zipped closed. Top right is the expandable hobo bag.
> View attachment 5403596


Thank you, and for the additional information. I'm in the UK BTW.


----------



## jaskg144

My first ever Le Pliage arrived today    this is the colour Rust and I believe it is the Le Pliage Club in the large size. Love it so much!

I was looking for a summer carry on for some trips I'm taking and this is perfect.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jasmynh1 said:


> My first ever Le Pliage arrived today


I used to own a rust LP and it is a beautiful hue. Have lots of fun with it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Changed out to Foulonne bucket bag in caramel last night. Love this bag.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Changed out to Foulonne bucket bag in caramel last night. Love this bag.


cutie! Hardly see this one around...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> cutie! Hardly see this one around...


It was for such a short run. Glad to snag one whilst it was available back then.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Kapster said:


> Hello, I just wanted to share my new bag... the style name is Saint Tropez Bucket Bag and I just think it's absolutely adorable! It has a snap closure with no pockets, so I will use some little zippered pouches to keep things organized inside.
> 
> View attachment 5402617


I love this bag!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

At the Tower of London today. Found a twin! So I had DH snap a photo for me!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love this bag!!!


It will be on sale. So snag one.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> It will be on sale. So snag one.


Fantastic. Do you know when?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Kapster said:


> Of course! Here's a look at the inside. It's made in Tunisia and I ordered from Saks, if you were curious about that info.
> View attachment 5403592
> 
> 
> As far as size comparison, here are the other Le Pliage bags I own. I think the bottom right purple one is considered a "small" but I am not sure! The bottom left is the expandable tote, but zipped closed. Top right is the expandable hobo bag.
> View attachment 5403596


And thank you for the inside view,  size, and mad in info. I appreciate that


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Fantastic. Do you know when?


For my country, VIP sales preview already started. I am guessing public sale to commence next week but I don't have the actual date as yet. For US market, probably end May or early June?


----------



## Kapster

MeepMeep67 said:


> Fantastic. Do you know when?



Just got a notice that the bag is on sale at Saks today! Black, brown or yellow for $136 instead of $195 USD





						Women's Longchamp Designer Bucket Bags | Saks Fifth Avenue
					

Longchamp Designer Bucket Bags at Saks: Enjoy free shipping and returns, and discover new arrivals from today's top brands.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## KaliDaisy

Kapster said:


> Just got a notice that the bag is on sale at Saks today! Black, brown or yellow for $136 instead of $195 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Longchamp Designer Bucket Bags | Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> 
> Longchamp Designer Bucket Bags at Saks: Enjoy free shipping and returns, and discover new arrivals from today's top brands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com



The green and orange ones are on sale as well!!

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/c/s...v1=Sale&srule=featured_newest&doNotReset=true


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> So excited for you — seeing a field of tulips in EU is on my bucket list!!!  Have a great time


It was amazing.  You must plan on it


SmokieDragon said:


> Customised XS Le Pliage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399240


Love it!


Iamminda said:


> View attachment 5399830


This is so cute. Great little bag!....I might "need" one


Kapster said:


> Just got a notice that the bag is on sale at Saks today! Black, brown or yellow for $136 instead of $195 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Longchamp Designer Bucket Bags | Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> 
> Longchamp Designer Bucket Bags at Saks: Enjoy free shipping and returns, and discover new arrivals from today's top brands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com


Thank you!


KaliDaisy said:


> The green and orange ones are on sale as well!!
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/c/s...v1=Sale&srule=featured_newest&doNotReset=true


Thank you. Orange was gone. Ordered black


----------



## LVlover13

Snagged this cutie from the recent sale. I’m surprised she can hold all of my essentials plus my phone and still has some room to spare


----------



## MeepMeep67

LVlover13 said:


> Snagged this cutie from the recent sale. I’m surprised she can hold all of my essentials plus my phone and still has some room to spare
> 
> View attachment 5415537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415539


Great color too! Does hold a lot!thanks for posting pics


----------



## LVlover13

Thanks. I dressed her up! What do you guys think?


----------



## viewwing

LVlover13 said:


> Thanks. I dressed her up! What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5415955


Very cheerful!


----------



## MeepMeep67

I did my online sale shopping but still needed a store fix! And I'm trying to find that cute little bag that @Iamminda
has.  Which they said they had 2 in December. So I've really missed the boat.

During my recent travel, I found myself wanting a phone/card case so I didn't  have to keep getting into my LC backpack every 5 mins. The outlet store had this zippered one. It has a divider in the large pocket and 2 card slots. I can use the neck strap or put a cross body strap on it. The silver bracelet was because I purchased the gold one a few months back and really like it.  And I couldn't pass up the cute little Roseau bracelet can be worn as a necklace too!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> I did my online sale shopping but still needed a store fix! And I'm trying to find that cute little bag that @Iamminda
> has.  Which they said they had 2 in December. So I've really missed the boat.
> 
> During my recent travel, I found myself wanting a phone/card case so I didn't  have to keep getting into my LC backpack every 5 mins. The outlet store had this zippered one. It has a divider in the large pocket and 2 card slots. I can use the neck strap or put a cross body strap on it. The silver bracelet was because I purchased the gold one a few months back and really like it.  And I couldn't pass up the cute little Roseau bracelet can be worn as a necklace too!
> View attachment 5417094
> View attachment 5417095



Glad you made it to the outlet today MM — bummer you didn’t find my XS so we can be bag twins.   Love your new pouch and bracelets — great finds .   I am just loving LC more and more this year, trying to resist adding a leather bag or two…..for now .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I did my online sale shopping but still needed a store fix!


Great scores! With the backpack, I like using my WOC with it so that I don't have to always reach into my backpack for phone/cards/cash. I also feel safer knowing that my valuables are visibly in front of me. Glad you scored this phone case. It is functional and looks good too. 

If I ever see that little bag you are looking for, I'll let you know.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> I am just loving LC more and more this year, trying to resist adding a leather bag or two…..for now .


Don't resist. LC leather is value for money.


----------



## LVlover13

Iamminda said:


> I am just loving LC more and more this year, trying to resist adding a leather bag or two…..for now .


That’s me and that’s exactly what I’ve been doing . I’m really into the cuir now especially the XS. I have the black one and I’m so tempting to add another color


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> I have the black one and I’m so tempting to add another color


We will love to see your next one! For me, the cuir leather is gorgeous. My next one might be Hazelnut.


----------



## Iamminda

LVlover13 said:


> That’s me and that’s exactly what I’ve been doing . I’m really into the cuir now especially the XS. I have the black one and I’m so tempting to add another color



I have one Foulonne bag and want to add another one but I am also wanting to try a Cuir too, in XS.  Like FH said, LC is a great value for beautiful leather.  Have fun choosing your next LC .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> I am also wanting to try a Cuir too, in XS.


Woooh, which color are you eyeing?


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> My next one might be Hazelnut.


That’s a beautiful color!


----------



## LVlover13

Iamminda said:


> I have one Foulonne bag and want to add another one but I am also wanting to try a Cuir too, in XS.  Like FH said, LC is a great value for beautiful leather.  Have fun choosing your next LC .



You won’t be disappointed. I love the soft leather and how lightweight it is for a leather bag. I also love the strap which is really comfortable to wear. I’ll definitely share pictures once I have my second one .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> That’s a beautiful color!


I had not seen it in person yet but I really love this color family. Plus, LC had not done brown hues for cuir line for quite some time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> You won’t be disappointed.


Agree on all points. I think yours in black is a classic beauty. Any particular color you are eyeing for your second?


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woooh, which color are you eyeing?



I like the pale pink, silver croc (was waiting for the sale but missed it and now sold out ), and black LGP (couldn’t stop thinking about it since someone (viewwing?) posted it).  I also really like the lilac Foulonne and wished they made an XS LP style in it.   I am supposed to be on a (leather ) bag ban so I can’t get them all .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> I am supposed to be on a (leather ) bag ban so I can’t get them all .


All splendid choices. I can see why it is hard to decide. The silver croc also sold out in my country. I was told that not many items made it to the sale; they sold out prior to the sale.


----------



## Moxisox

Looking forward to using this travel bag from the green line.


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Any particular color you are eyeing for your second?


It gotta be a bright/cheerful color since my first is black  . I’ve been eyeing terracotta. I have to go into the store to see it in person.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> I’ve been eyeing terracotta.


I've seen Terracotta. I think it is a beautiful color and great for year round wear. But I'm biased towards this color family.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Mailman just brought me this!!


----------



## LVlover13

MeepMeep67 said:


> Mailman just brought me this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418850


Perfect for summer!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Mailman just brought me this!!


Such a vibrant cheerful yellow.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> I did my online sale shopping but still needed a store fix! And I'm trying to find that cute little bag that @Iamminda
> has.  Which they said they had 2 in December. So I've really missed the boat.
> 
> During my recent travel, I found myself wanting a phone/card case so I didn't  have to keep getting into my LC backpack every 5 mins. The outlet store had this zippered one. It has a divider in the large pocket and 2 card slots. I can use the neck strap or put a cross body strap on it. The silver bracelet was because I purchased the gold one a few months back and really like it.  And I couldn't pass up the cute little Roseau bracelet can be worn as a necklace too!
> View attachment 5417094
> View attachment 5417095



Yay for being identical twins on the leather bracelet!


----------



## hlzpenguin

My two recent sales purchases, one from the boutique and one from the outlet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hlzpenguin said:


> My two recent sales purchases, one from the boutique and one from the outlet.


Awesome purchases!


----------



## MeepMeep67

LVlover13 said:


> Perfect for summer!


Yes!Thank you


frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a vibrant cheerful yellow.


Yes! Thank you


SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being identical twins on the leather bracelet!


. Bracelet Twin!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

hlzpenguin said:


> My two recent sales purchases, one from the boutique and one from the outlet.
> View attachment 5420315


----------



## hitt

I admit, I have a problem. It was hard to pass up this beauty for $299.99 before sales tax. It is the medium mailbox bag in honey. It is such eye candy. I am a little upset at myselfbbecause I may have got some essential oil on the side!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> It is such eye candy.


Ooooh, look at this beauty. I love the hue. The mailbox line is interesting. I myself was tempted by the smallest size when it was launched. Awesome buy!


----------



## hitt

frenziedhandbag said:


> The mailbox line is interesting.


It IS interesting. I like wearing crossbodys and I am finding this is an awkward one to wear as a crossbody. I love the structure though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> I like wearing crossbodys and I am finding this is an awkward one to wear as a crossbody.


That was how I felt when I tried the smallest size. I like the look when the bag is on one shoulder or when in the hand. I felt awkward wearing it as a crossbody cos the base was wide and jutted out too much. Access was also affected by how the straps attach onto the bag. I'm okay to leave the bag zip open but I will prefer not having to fumble with the zipper opening.


----------



## viewwing

hlzpenguin said:


> My two recent sales purchases, one from the boutique and one from the outlet.
> View attachment 5420315


cute! May I know how you intend to use the little black cuir?


----------



## LVlover13

hlzpenguin said:


> My two recent sales purchases, one from the boutique and one from the outlet.
> View attachment 5420315


Beautiful purchase! May I ask how much you got that micro bag for? It’s so adorable!


----------



## hlzpenguin

viewwing said:


> cute! May I know how you intend to use the little black cuir?


Mostly for small errands. It fits my cards, a lipstick, car key, alcohol wipes and tissues. The phone will be in my pocket .


----------



## hlzpenguin

LVlover13 said:


> Beautiful purchase! May I ask how much you got that micro bag for? It’s so adorable!


Thank you. It was about $140 from the outlet. Not sure if there’ll be a better deal than that later the year but there was an additional discount.


----------



## MeepMeep67




----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5424602


Lovely shot and the name of that wine.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My Foulonne pieces in black. A passport holder and a compact wallet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Keeping it simple for a road trip. 
Discontinued LP 2724.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Just arrived from Nordstrom, but missing the long strap! I'm so sad. I called they are sending me another one but no  guarantee it will have the strap. It's MIF 
And is so light weight and beautiful.

Since I've been using my St. Tropez and loving it so much I ordered this one


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MeepMeep67 said:


> Just arrived from Nordstrom, but missing the long strap!



Oh dear, that is too bad about the strap. I hope the second one they send comes with a strap. If not, maybe you could negotiate a partial refund from Nordstrom and use another black strap with it??? Neiman Marcus still has one of these bags left online, fyi.

This taupe/black combo is my favorite colorway of the LGP print that Longchamp has done so far. In fact I ordered the below cosmetic case from Saks at 50% off and I’m waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh dear, that is too bad about the strap. I hope the second one they send comes with a strap. If not, maybe you could negotiate a partial refund from Nordstrom and use another black strap with it??? Neiman Marcus still has one of these bags left online, fyi.
> 
> This taupe/black combo is my favorite colorway of the LGP print that Longchamp has done so far. In fact I ordered the below cosmetic case from Saks at 50% off and I’m waiting for it to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 5425798


Thank you CosmopolitanI never thought of negotiating the price! Im going to check all my straps for silver hardware.  And thank you for letting me know NM has it.  I hope Nordstroms sends the next one quickly.  This is my favorite color combo too!  Love the cosmetic case and what a deal you got! I cant wait to see it.  was this fabric a Limited Edition?


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> My Foulonne pieces in black. A passport holder and a compact wallet.


Beautiful classic black!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful classic black!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I hope Nordstroms sends the next one quickly.


I'm sorry to hear that you are missing out on a strap. Hope your new one comes with it. This fabric is a seasonal collection and I feel it looks awesome!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Just arrived from Nordstrom, but missing the long strap! I'm so sad. I called they are sending me another one but no  guarantee it will have the strap. It's MIF
> And is so light weight and beautiful.
> 
> Since I've been using my St. Tropez and loving it so much I ordered this one
> View attachment 5425766
> View attachment 5425767



What a bummer it didn’t come with a strap — it’s a cute bag though.  Fingers crossed for you that the second one will come with a strap.  Glad to hear you are enjoying your lovely St Tropez (this bag tempts me since I don’t have a straw/raffia bag in my collection)


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you are missing out on a strap. Hope your new one comes with it. This fabric is a seasonal collection and I feel it looks awesome!





Iamminda said:


> What a bummer it didn’t come with a strap — it’s a cute bag though.  Fingers crossed for you that the second one will come with a strap.  Glad to hear you are enjoying your lovely St Tropez (this bag tempts me since I don’t have a straw/raffia bag in my collection)


It's here!!! Hope it's a good day and the strap is included


----------



## MeepMeep67

No dust bag,  but bag came well stuffed with tissue paper. This bag shipped from a LA store, the first one shipped from a Vancouver WA store


----------



## MeepMeep67

Wooohooo!!! Strap included
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 and I'll keep the dust bag from the first bag. Super happy!! And Nordstrom had the bag 40% off  love the horse stamp


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Wooohooo!!! Strap included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427295
> View attachment 5427296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'll keep the dust bag from the first bag. Super happy!! And Nordstrom had the bag 40% off  love the horse stamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427302



Yippee — that’s great MM!  Glad this one worked out.  It’s such a pretty bag — enjoy it in this beautiful weather we are having .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love the horse stamp


Wonderful that it came with the strap for this one! Woohoo! Congrats MM!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> What a bummer it didn’t come with a strap — it’s a cute bag though.  Fingers crossed for you that the second one will come with a strap.  Glad to hear you are enjoying your lovely St Tropez (this bag tempts me since I don’t have a straw/raffia bag in my collection)


St. Tropez is my first straw/raffia bag, I had been wanting one.  I still want a tote size like Neverfull or Roseau size


Iamminda said:


> Yippee — that’s great MM!  Glad this one worked out.  It’s such a pretty bag — enjoy it in this beautiful weather we are having .


Thank you my dear friend!


frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful that it came with the strap for this one! Woohoo! Congrats MM!


Thank you my dear friend!


----------



## littleblackbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Just arrived from Nordstrom, but missing the long strap! I'm so sad. I called they are sending me another one but no  guarantee it will have the strap. It's MIF
> And is so light weight and beautiful.
> 
> Since I've been using my St. Tropez and loving it so much I ordered this one
> View attachment 5425766
> View attachment 5425767


TWINS!!! I love this bag too.


----------



## MeepMeep67

littleblackbag said:


> TWINS!!! I love this bag too.


YAY! Bag Twin


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Roseau tote in natural packed for errands run.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mod shot. Love this bag.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mod shot. Love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5432946


Fits you very well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Fits you very well!


Thank you.   
I really enjoy the Roseau Essential line. Dropped by the boutique and I like the rich hue of this one too. The handle though, is a deterrent to me. I wish it can fold down.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you.
> I really enjoy the Roseau Essential line. Dropped by the boutique and I like the rich hue of this one too. The handle though, is a deterrent to me. I wish it can fold down.


Do you find it a tad too small?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Do you find it a tad too small?


Okay for me cos I carry very little. I can fit in an umbrella and a small water bottle in it too. So to me, quite spacious.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mod shot. Love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5432946


Looks fab on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Looks fab on you!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Now you see it. (Now you don't)
Mr Bags; Year of The Mousey Cuir
Foulonne key pouch as compact wallet. My first Foulonne SLG and there is zero wear on this piece. Amazing!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now you see it. (Now you don't)
> Mr Bags; Year of The Mousey Cuir
> Foulonne key pouch as compact wallet. My first Foulonne SLG and there is zero wear on this piece. Amazing!


You love mice!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> You love mice!


Definitely not the real ones though. I love horses, doggos, bears, sloths, pandas, giraffes... and the list goes on. LoL!


----------



## Yuki85

Was lucky to get this beauty from the store before its discontinued 
Couldn’t decide between the Neo and the City at the beginning… but since this one is gone I decided to go for this first!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now you see it. (Now you don't)
> Mr Bags; Year of The Mousey Cuir
> Foulonne key pouch as compact wallet. My first Foulonne SLG and there is zero wear on this piece. Amazing!


So cute!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Was lucky to get this beauty from the store before its discontinued


Wow! Congrats! I know a lot of members are trying to get their hands on the Neo. What a find!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> So cute!!


Really made me smile, esp the hidden cheese.


----------



## missconvy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now you see it. (Now you don't)
> Mr Bags; Year of The Mousey Cuir
> Foulonne key pouch as compact wallet. My first Foulonne SLG and there is zero wear on this piece. Amazing!



oh my goodness this is awesome. I love the little mouse charm with it!


----------



## daisypoppy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now you see it. (Now you don't)
> Mr Bags; Year of The Mousey Cuir
> Foulonne key pouch as compact wallet. My first Foulonne SLG and there is zero wear on this piece. Amazing!


Really love that cheese detail!! It's so cute


----------



## frenziedhandbag

daisypoppy said:


> Really love that cheese detail!! It's so cute


Ikr, it's so whimsical. I can't help getting it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missconvy said:


> oh my goodness this is awesome. I love the little mouse charm with it!


I just love how subtle the design is. It is there but not that obvious. Whenever people see the cheese flap underneath  they go "so cute!"


----------



## MeepMeep67

Just arrived! I love the size and the strap is the perfect length (finally) I'm so tired of LC and LV making the cross body strap too short!
Nordstrom did not include a dust bag for this bag. Im so glad I ordered it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Just arrived!


 Yay that you love the bag!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MeepMeep67 said:


> Just arrived! I love the size and the strap is the perfect length (finally) I'm so tired of LC and LV making the cross body strap too short!
> Nordstrom did not include a dust bag for this bag. Im so glad I ordered it
> View attachment 5438543
> View attachment 5438545



Perfect for the Fourth of July holiday weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Just arrived! I love the size and the strap is the perfect length (finally) I'm so tired of LC and LV making the cross body strap too short!
> Nordstrom did not include a dust bag for this bag. Im so glad I ordered it
> View attachment 5438543
> View attachment 5438545



So pretty MM . I love this one and want to buy it every time I see it pop back online at Nord or Bloom but trying to resist . Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Just arrived from Nordstrom, but missing the long strap! I'm so sad. I called they are sending me another one but no  guarantee it will have the strap. It's MIF
> And is so light weight and beautiful.
> 
> Since I've been using my St. Tropez and loving it so much I ordered this one
> View attachment 5425766
> View attachment 5425767


It's really cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty MM . I love this one and want to buy it every time I see it pop back online at Nord or Bloom but trying to resist . Congrats and enjoy


Resisting is hard!


----------



## Iamminda

So glad you all gave me good advice to get this scarf now because the sale ended the day after I ordered it.  I love this print.  This came from an LC store — is that common (vs from LC warehouse)?  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> I love this print.


I love this print too! The fulfillment does sometimes come from stores instead of the warehouse.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love this print too! The fulfillment does sometimes come from stores instead of the warehouse.



Thanks  — I can’t wait to use it on my black Neo.  Also appreciate the info on LC fulfillment .


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> So glad you all gave me good advice to get this scarf now because the sale ended the day after I ordered it.  I love this print.  This came from an LC store — is that common (vs from LC warehouse)?  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5438860


Abosoluty beautiful! I wish I would have ordered one.  I really do love anything in the logo print
Congrats on your great bandeau!

From the LC website sale I ordered 3 shawls and 1 stole.  It was fun they each came from a different store and were beautifully wrap like yours.  The stole came with a large snag, Ive returned it and still am awaiting my refund


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay that you love the bag!


Thank you!


Cosmopolitan said:


> Perfect for the Fourth of July holiday weekend!


 Yes it is! I will wear it to watch the parade!


Iamminda said:


> So pretty MM . I love this one and want to buy it every time I see it pop back online at Nord or Bloom but trying to resist . Congrats and enjoy


Thank you! That was me and I finally caved. Im glad I did, the quality is exceptional. The side seam pattern lines up (unlike the LV 1854 neverfull I purchased!!!)


Sunshine mama said:


> It's really cute!


Thank you


Sunshine mama said:


> Resisting is hard!


 very! Im so bad.  Ordered 5 bags from this sale.  Im really loving my LC bags right now and giving my LV a little rest


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Abosoluty beautiful! I wish I would have ordered one.  I really do love anything in the logo print
> Congrats on your great bandeau!
> 
> From the LC website sale I ordered 3 shawls and 1 stole.  It was fun they each came from a different store and were beautifully wrap like yours.  The stole came with a large snag, Ive returned it and still am awaiting my refund



Thanks MM  — I think I will use this new bandeau on quite a few bags.  It sounds like you have a nice LC haul coming — really looking forward to seeing your goodies.  Enjoy this holiday weekend .


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im really loving my LC bags right now and giving my LV a little rest


Honestly, I’m in the same boat as you and giving my LVs a loooong rest. I’m actually sick of what LV is doing with all the crazy fast churning new stuff and the price increases. I’m soooo over them.


----------



## Blair333

I love my small Neo!


----------



## MeepMeep67

My Independence day hold over!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> My Independence day hold over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441937



Love it — so cute MM .


----------



## janbug27

Traveling with Longchamp (and pug). 
Coin purse, pouch, SSH, Nordstrom expandable, and expandable travel bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

janbug27 said:


> Traveling with Longchamp (and pug).


Wow! Travelling in style with LC!


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> My Independence day hold over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441937


What do u think? Like it so far? Do you feel like you have to be more careful with it?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Maiden Voyage for my cuir backpack.. and I love it!! Pouch to help keep me organized. I love my pouches!


----------



## MeepMeep67

janbug27 said:


> Traveling with Longchamp (and pug).
> Coin purse, pouch, SSH, Nordstrom expandable, and expandable travel bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442170


OMG!!!    Love the pug and they LC collection.  Such a great photo


viewwing said:


> What do u think? Like it so far? Do you feel like you have to be more careful with it?


Well......we went and looked at hot tubs, I set my bag down on a hot tub cover that was dusty, and it transfered to the whole bottom side of the bag! I dusted the bag off and it came clean, but that was how its going to be with that bag.  So I will use it sparingly. because yes, I have to be careful.  I think like you said, use it for BBQ, certain outfits and outings


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Maiden Voyage for my cuir backpack.. and I love it!! Pouch to help keep me organized.


This backpack looks so adorable and that LE pouch is the perfect pairing with it.


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> Just arrived! I love the size and the strap is the perfect length (finally) I'm so tired of LC and LV making the cross body strap too short!
> Nordstrom did not include a dust bag for this bag. Im so glad I ordered it
> View attachment 5438543
> View attachment 5438545


This is so cute MM!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Parting shot, with its adorable Miaou bag clip. I carry so little these days that I can hear my card holder sliding around the bag whenever I moved the bag. The bag was literally just swinging alongside me as it was only 5% filled. All the wasted space for such a beautiful handbag.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Parting shot, with its adorable Miaou bag clip. I carry so little these days that I can hear my card holder sliding around the bag whenever I moved the bag. The bag was literally just swinging alongside me as it was only 5% filled. All the wasted space for such a beautiful handbag.


My favorite clip!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> My favorite clip!


Mine too but the bag is simply too big for what I carry these days. I carried it for two whole days before concluding that it is time to rehome her. May it find its new home soon.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mine too but the bag is simply too big for what I carry these days. I carried it for two whole days before concluding that it is time to rehome her. May it find its new home soon.


I know what you mean. Ever since covid, I'm into smaller bags.  Even my all time favorites, LV Pochette Metis', are sitting unused. I should probably just carry one for the heck of it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I should probably just carry one for the heck of it!


That was exactly what made me carry it two days ago. High five!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> My Independence day hold over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441937


I love this one!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenziedhandbag said:


> Parting shot, with its adorable Miaou bag clip. I carry so little these days that I can hear my card holder sliding around the bag whenever I moved the bag. The bag was literally just swinging alongside me as it was only 5% filled. All the wasted space for such a beautiful handbag.


It's such a cute bag. But I know what you mean. When I carry my bigger bags just because, my items just slide around in the bag too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> It's such a cute bag. But I know what you mean. When I carry my bigger bags just because, my items just slide around in the bag too.


Then you thoroughly understood how I felt. I was laughing at myself cos I really carried the bag for the sake of carrying it.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Then you thoroughly understood how I felt. I was laughing at myself cos I really carried the bag for the sake of carrying it.


I’d be soooo proud of myself if I was just carrying for the sake of it...


----------



## Esquared72

UPS just delivered this lovely - the Green line backpack in Burgundy. I love the richness of this color. With all the LC I've gotten over the years, this is, surprisingly, my first backpack - so excited to load it up and start using it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Esquared72 said:


> UPS just delivered this lovely - the Green line backpack in Burgundy. I love the richness of this color. With all the LC I've gotten over the years, this is, surprisingly, my first backpack - so excited to load it up and start using it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446101



Congrats! I'm planning on picking up a Green line bag in this burgundy color as well. Really love it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Esquared72 said:


> the Green line backpack in Burgundy.


Gorgeous color and style. Cheers to many of life's adventures with it!


----------



## MeepMeep67

My new Resistol "Wildfire" cowboy hat!
With wonderful Cuir backpack


----------



## MeepMeep67

Esquared72 said:


> UPS just delivered this lovely - the Green line backpack in Burgundy. I love the richness of this color. With all the LC I've gotten over the years, this is, surprisingly, my first backpack - so excited to load it up and start using it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446101


Such a lovely color! its stunning


----------



## littleblackbag

viewwing said:


> Honestly, I’m in the same boat as you and giving my LVs a loooong rest. I’m actually sick of what LV is doing with all the crazy fast churning new stuff and the price increases. I’m soooo over them.


Me too, love what I have but have no desire to buy anymore LV. Can't afford it either, now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> My new Resistol "Wildfire" cowboy hat!
> With wonderful Cuir backpack


Perfect pairing!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

My birthday is coming up next week and I decided to restock my Pliage bags. Here are graphite, navy, forest green and burgundy from the new Le Pliage Green line, all in the small long-handle tote. Plus the Roseau Essential wallet in black.


----------



## Lizzys

What a way to start off your birthday week. I really love all the colors you chose and the wallet is so pretty.  I think it will be hard to decide what color to use first.  Hope you have a happy birthday!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lizzys said:


> What a way to start off your birthday week. I really love all the colors you chose and the wallet is so pretty.  I think it will be hard to decide what color to use first.  Hope you have a happy birthday!


Thank you Lizzys! I like the monochromatic look of the Green line. I’m such a matchy matchy person lol. And these are my favorite colors so I thought I’d jump on them. Always good to have some Pliage bags around. So nice to hear from you.


----------



## MeepMeep67

littleblackbag said:


> Me too, love what I have but have no desire to buy anymore LV. Can't afford it either, now.


loving my LC, LV prices are unbelievable!


frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect pairing!


Thank you my dear friend


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cosmopolitan said:


> My birthday is coming up next week and I decided to restock my Pliage bags. Here are graphite, navy, forest green and burgundy from the new Le Pliage Green line, all in the small long-handle tote. Plus the Roseau Essential wallet in black.
> 
> View attachment 5510697


Happy Early Birthday!!I love the colors! amazing picture!


----------



## Iamminda

Cosmopolitan said:


> My birthday is coming up next week and I decided to restock my Pliage bags. Here are graphite, navy, forest green and burgundy from the new Le Pliage Green line, all in the small long-handle tote. Plus the Roseau Essential wallet in black.
> 
> View attachment 5510697



Pretty birthday bags — Happy Birthday


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> My birthday is coming up next week and I decided to restock my Pliage bags.


Happy Birthday in advance @Cosmopolitan  What a joyful birthday pressie to yourself. An LP is always great to have around, bonus when they are in your favourite colors. I adore that compact wallet. Beauty! Enjoy them all in good health.


----------



## viewwing

Cosmopolitan said:


> My birthday is coming up next week and I decided to restock my Pliage bags. Here are graphite, navy, forest green and burgundy from the new Le Pliage Green line, all in the small long-handle tote. Plus the Roseau Essential wallet in black.
> 
> View attachment 5510697


Beautiful muted colors! So classy! Enjoy them!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MeepMeep67 said:


> Happy Early Birthday!!I love the colors! amazing picture!





Iamminda said:


> Pretty birthday bags — Happy Birthday





frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy Birthday in advance @Cosmopolitan  What a joyful birthday pressie to yourself. An LP is always great to have around, bonus when they are in your favourite colors. I adore that compact wallet. Beauty! Enjoy them all in good health.





viewwing said:


> Beautiful muted colors! So classy! Enjoy them!


Thanks everybody!  Have a great weekend.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The perks of living in a tropical country. Breezy dresses and a straw tote anytime.


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> The perks of living in a tropical country. Breezy dresses and a straw tote anytime.
> 
> View attachment 5572387


Your shoes look so comfy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> Your shoes look so comfy!


Thank you. They are from ECCO and ultra comfortable. The thick sole support is wonderful. I've been wearing their sneakers for years and the leather quality is amazing. One pair lasts for years too.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Late night stalking! Scored this for 1/2 price!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

My two


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> My two


Well done!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Late night stalking! Scored this for 1/2 price!!
> 
> View attachment 5573523



Great score — what a cutie!  Late night stalking is the best (especially for those of us with insomnia ).  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Well done!


Thank you!


Iamminda said:


> Great score — what a cutie!  Late night stalking is the best (especially for those of us with insomnia ).  Congrats and enjoy


Thank you! Yes, my insomnia pass time


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Brought out this beautiful scarf and planning to wear it this week. Colorway is black, off white and some taupe here and there.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Late night stalking! Scored this for 1/2 price!!
> 
> View attachment 5573523


So cute! What size is this?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The original strap of Mr Kiss was made of russian leather. It is not uncomfortable to wear but since it is so new, I do find it slightly stiffer as compared to my other LC straps. Swopped out to Etoiles cuir strap which is so soft.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> The original strap of Mr Kiss was made of russian leather. It is not uncomfortable to wear but since it is so new, I do find it slightly stiffer as compared to my other LC straps. Swopped out to Etoiles cuir strap which is so soft.
> 
> View attachment 5576629



Your entire outfit is perfection !   I think I like this strap with it more than the original strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenziedhandbag said:


> The original strap of Mr Kiss was made of russian leather. It is not uncomfortable to wear but since it is so new, I do find it slightly stiffer as compared to my other LC straps. Swopped out to Etoiles cuir strap which is so soft.
> 
> View attachment 5576629


I love your dress too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Your entire outfit is perfection !   I think I like this strap with it more than the original strap.





Sunshine mama said:


> I love your dress too!


Thank you ladies, for your kind compliments. Mr A Kiss attracted lots of attention. People were surprised it was from LC.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Foulonne crossbody


----------



## windnocturne

frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonne crossbody
> 
> View attachment 5577220


Love the whole look!!! 
I cannot carry off this type of look myself but you are rocking it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Love the whole look!!!
> I cannot carry off this type of look myself but you are rocking it


You are too kind! Thank you very much. I appreciate your very generous compliment cos my teen told me to "dress appropriately to my age".


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! What size is this?


Thank you ! St. Tropez: 15 cm (L) x 16 cm (H) x 11 cm (W) they call it a compact bag.  Its such a perfect size for me.


----------



## MeepMeep67

My new bags, small size, from the sale


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> My new bags, small size, from the sale


What a lovely haul. Enjoy them!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> My new bags, small size, from the sale
> 
> View attachment 5578403



Such a pretty haul MM .  LCs are so addicting right?   Enjoy .


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty haul MM .  LCs are so addicting right?   Enjoy .


yes! its hard to stop!!!!


----------



## tflowers921

Was cleaning my closet and rediscovered this beauty. It’s about 11 years old, I think it was called Monogram Canvas?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Was cleaning my closet and rediscovered this beauty.


LM line! What a treasure!


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> LM line! What a treasure!


Yes that’s it thank you! The first bag my husband ever gave me


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Yes that’s it thank you! The first bag my husband ever gave me


That makes this bag even more memorable!


----------



## Selenet

Me at a football match today! With my custom made Le Pliage which arrived yesterday.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5582529
> 
> 
> Me at a football match today! With my custom made Le Pliage which arrived yesterday.


Congrats on your personalized Pliage!


----------



## LVlover13

New addition to my collection. I usually don’t like big logos on my handbags but I love this style and color combination so it doesn’t bother me on this bag . Really into those 90s pouch styles lately..


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LVlover13 said:


> New addition to my collection. I usually don’t like big logos on my handbags but I love this style and color combination so it doesn’t bother me on this bag . Really into those 90s pouch styles lately..
> 
> View attachment 5582632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582633


Congrats on your LGP pouch!


----------



## LVlover13

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your LGP pouch!


Thanks I’m in love with it. I find it goes well with a lot of my outfits .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Selenet said:


> With my custom made Le Pliage which arrived yesterday.


Beautiful color combination. Congrats on owning a uniquely yours LP.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Thanks I’m in love with it. I find it goes well with a lot of my outfits .


So happy to hear this style is working out for you!


----------



## viewwing

LVlover13 said:


> Thanks I’m in love with it. I find it goes well with a lot of my outfits .


I have this pouch too! And finds it fits a lot of cloth8ng like you do! That’s why I also bought the same color in the xs and the small


----------



## MeepMeep67

More happy hour


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> More happy hour
> 
> View attachment 5582755


Soooo cute! Are you loving the backpack?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5582529
> 
> 
> Me at a football match today! With my custom made Le Pliage which arrived yesterday.


Love your personalized bag. Enjoy it


LVlover13 said:


> New addition to my collection. I usually don’t like big logos on my handbags but I love this style and color combination so it doesn’t bother me on this bag . Really into those 90s pouch styles lately..
> 
> View attachment 5582632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582633


Logo one of my favorites! Enjoy!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

viewwing said:


> Soooo cute! Are you loving the backpack?


I really am loving the back pack. i wish I would have purchased the other color too!  its so perfect


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> I really am loving the back pack. i wish I would have purchased the other color too!  its so perfect


Don’t worry you’ll have lots of color choices to choose from in the future! LC makes them in so many different colors!


----------



## MeepMeep67

viewwing said:


> Don’t worry you’ll have lots of color choices to choose from in the future! LC makes them in so many different colors!


Youre right! and in the meantime I can enjoy this one


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Love wearing my Mademoiselle bucket bag with the altered long strap.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Plum.
New addition to my LP family.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Plum.
> New addition to my LP family.
> 
> View attachment 5595998


Plum was my favorite color from the Club line. (Used to have a plum SSH.) Enjoy your pretty bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Plum was my favorite color from the Club line. (Used to have a plum SSH.) Enjoy your pretty bag!


Thank you! I remember yours. Plum is my fav color from the Club line too. I used to have a plum backpack. Decided to get this size for days when I need to pack slightly more. Will be nice for travelling too.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Plum.
> New addition to my LP family.
> 
> View attachment 5595998


what a great addition!  Its beautiful.  I love the plum with the blue highlights


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> what a great addition!  Its beautiful.  I love the plum with the blue highlights


I have plum LP backpack but feel I'm not utilising it enough. I also decided to keep only one larger backpack and thus rehomed the plum LP backpack. Really like this color though so I had to add one back.


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Plum.
> New addition to my LP family.
> 
> View attachment 5595998


Beautiful! Love the contrast of the blue and the plum color. Great choice! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Beautiful! Love the contrast of the blue and the plum color. Great choice! Enjoy your new bag!


Thank you. The contrast is quite subtle and that works for me. I'm looking forward to using it today.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Plum.
> New addition to my LP family.
> 
> View attachment 5595998


Ooh I likey!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Ooh I likey!


Thank you dear. Me likey too!


----------



## MeepMeep67

I love this wool hat!!! It is black.
Almost a little tight. I'm size 7, 22 inches.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love this wool hat!!! It is black.
> Almost a little tight. I'm size 7, 22 inches.


Congrats on scoring this cap! I was eyeing it before it launched but unable to purchase it as it is made of wool. Too hot for my tropical climate.


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love this wool hat!!! It is black.
> Almost a little tight. I'm size 7, 22 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602993
> View attachment 5602994
> View attachment 5603007
> View attachment 5603008
> View attachment 5603009
> View attachment 5603021



What a pretty hat — great color, love the understated logo!   Enjoy MM


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats on scoring this cap! I was eyeing it before it launched but unable to purchase it as it is made of wool. Too hot for my tropical climate.


Thank you F! Yes the wool! I hope they will do some in cotton!


Iamminda said:


> What a pretty hat — great color, love the understated logo!   Enjoy MM


Thank you M!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you F! Yes the wool! I hope they will do some in cotton!


I will totally get one if LC ever made one in cotton!


----------



## kubik

These are the only Longchamp bags that I own. I'm not really familiar with the brand but I like using the monster tote and brown one for travel.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Water bottle fits nicely! Will be a good crossbady for travel too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Water bottle fits nicely! Will be a good crossbady for travel too!


Never imagined a water bottle can fit in that slot. I very nearly bought this years ago.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Never imagined a water bottle can fit in that slot. I very nearly bought this years ago.


This bag was just speaking to me!
I like the 2 large outer pockets


----------



## MeepMeep67

I got one!!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> I got one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606545



Yay — you got one .  It’s such a pretty blue MM!   Loving all your LC goodies—enjoy


----------



## windnocturne

MeepMeep67 said:


> I got one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606545


Love the brilliant blue!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> This bag was just speaking to me!
> I like the 2 large outer pockets


It appealed to me back then as well, especially after @Cosmopolitan showed what fits within.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I got one!!


Such a gorgeous electric blue! Love it!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Lunch with Mum


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Lunch with Mum


A meal with our loved ones is the happiest experience. Hope your mum is recuperating well.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> A meal with our loved ones is the happiest experience. Hope your mum is recuperating well.


So true FHBMum is doing well. Thank you so much


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> So true FHBMum is doing well. Thank you so much


Best news ever. My mum is elderly too so I truly appreciate them being in good health.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Best news ever. My mum is elderly too so I truly appreciate them being in good health.


Yes its a delicate balance, truely a blessing


----------



## MeepMeep67

Beautiful load of Livermore organic grapes headed to Sonoma!! (They are purchasing Livermore grapes for their wine)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful load of Livermore organic grapes headed to Sonoma!!


Looks like a fun trip! Love your bag too.


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful load of Livermore organic grapes headed to Sonoma!! (They are purchasing Livermore grapes for their wine)
> View attachment 5614944
> View attachment 5614949



Pretty pic — love to see that you are enjoying your LC out in nature


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful load of Livermore organic grapes headed to Sonoma!! (They are purchasing Livermore grapes for their wine)
> View attachment 5614944
> View attachment 5614949


Perfect carefree bag for such an adventure.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Travel edition, featuring my travel buddies and pics of a small LC inside House of Fraser, UK. I met the sweetest SAs. It was a joyful experience just chatting with them about LC and a whole lot of other stuff.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Travel edition, featuring my travel buddies and pics of a small LC inside House of Fraser, UK. I met the sweetest SAs. It was a joyful experience just chatting with them about LC and a whole lot of other stuff.
> 
> View attachment 5616161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616165
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616166



Lovely LCs — I especially adore the silver Foulonne.  Have a fun and safe trip


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Lovely LCs — I especially adore the silver Foulonne.  Have a fun and safe trip


Thank you very much.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Travel edition, featuring my travel buddies and pics of a small LC inside House of Fraser, UK. I met the sweetest SAs. It was a joyful experience just chatting with them about LC and a whole lot of other stuff.
> 
> View attachment 5616161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616165
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616166


Did you buy anything that isn’t available in Singapore?


----------



## Yuki85

Went to our outlet to look for shoes for my son and came back with two bags - paid only 353 EUR!! The cuir is even in the large size!! Both were for 54%off !!! Changed from black to Nordic (the color is called), love the color sooo much. I was anyway looking for a big bag and only realized when I got home and compared with my black cuir!!! The pikachu is for my hubby LOL


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Travel edition, featuring my travel buddies and pics of a small LC inside House of Fraser, UK. I met the sweetest SAs. It was a joyful experience just chatting with them about LC and a whole lot of other stuff.
> 
> View attachment 5616161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616165
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616166


Wonderful travel companions!! Great store shots! how fun thank you. Safe Travels


Yuki85 said:


> Went to our outlet to look for shoes for my son and came back with two bags - paid only 353 EUR!! The cuir is even in the large size!! Both were for 54%off !!! Changed from black to Nordic (the color is called), love the color sooo much. I was anyway looking for a big bag and only realized when I got home and compared with my black cuir!!! The pikachu is for my hubby LOL
> 
> View attachment 5616841
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616842


Beautiful new bags at a steal!!! love your fanny pack, so cute


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Did you buy anything that isn’t available in Singapore?


Hahahaha
The boutique was too limited in stock. The initial items I wanted were not available. Stock was also not all kept at the counter. The SA had to check in the stockroom which was quite a distance away. 

I did buy two items though, and ironically both items were what I had been apprehensive for a long time. I credit my black dreary winter wear and gloomy + rainy weather for the items that came home with me. Will take pics once I'm home.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Went to our outlet to look for shoes for my son and came back with two bags


What a wonderful haul! The pricing is awesome. I used to have nordic and imho, it is one of the loveliest blues from LC. So happy you got it. Pikachu just looks so cheerful and so very practical in the belt bag style.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Finally got a Mini!!  (On sale at Nordstroms) and it's MIF!!!!
I know it's kinda baby poopish. But it's a nice neutral fall color for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Lunch with Mum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611046


Oh my! The food looks sooo good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Finally got a Mini!!  (On sale at Nordstroms) and it's MIF!!!!
> I know it's kinda baby poopish. But it's a nice neutral fall color for me.
> 
> View attachment 5618903


So cute!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Finally got a Mini!!  (On sale at Nordstroms) and it's MIF!!!!
> I know it's kinda baby poopish. But it's a nice neutral fall color for me.
> 
> View attachment 5618903



Such a cutie — I love this pretty and warm color!!! Especially great for Fall. I want a leather XS so bad since I love all my XS‘s — _must _resist until 2023 .  Congrats and enjoy MM


----------



## MeepMeep67

So I ordered this from Nordstromrack. The description and measurements said it was a mini. This is what was delivered, a nano. It's cute but I can't justify the price.  Later Nordstromrack added a model shot showing size, but that was not there when I ordered it. Can very nicely packaged, but 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Returning..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Finally got a Mini!!  (On sale at Nordstroms) and it's MIF!!!!


So adorable! I see it as a neutral color too. Congrats for snagging one on sale!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Returning..


Agree it is too small. It probably can only function as a wallet of sorts.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!


Thank you my friend!


Iamminda said:


> Such a cutie — I love this pretty and warm color!!! Especially great for Fall. I want a leather XS so bad since I love all my XS‘s — _must _resist until 2023 .  Congrats and enjoy MM


Thank you my friend!  I hope you are able to pick one up next year


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Agree it is too small. It probably can only function as a wallet of sorts.


You are so right! which got me thinking...I think I need one at the right price of course.  Its so darn cute. Will hold cards, lip gloss, cash, car key. and probably a small sanitizer. which would be nice while traveling or not wanting to carry a handbag



frenziedhandbag said:


> So adorable! I see it as a neutral color too. Congrats for snagging one on sale!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> You are so right! which got me thinking...I think I need one at the right price of course.


With the forthcoming sale, you can already start planning for one. I do think it can fit all that you are planning which will be so useful when travelling, running errands and summer (when it is just too hot to be carrying any handbag).

Found this video which shows the capacity and how to shorten the strap to convert into a shoulder bag. It's truly spacious for its size.


----------



## viewwing

They came out to play


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> They came out to play


What an amazing trio! Oh my, these are eye candy.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> What an amazing trio! Oh my, these are eye candy.


Thanks! I wish I could carry all three at the same time cos their colors play so well together!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Thanks! I wish I could carry all three at the same time cos their colors play so well together!


I absolutely agree with you. I love the color pairings. They all complement each other. I love the pink and grey combo especially.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LP straw tote. So glad I got my hands on this one.


----------



## windnocturne

viewwing said:


> They came out to play
> 
> View attachment 5619776


@viewwing I thought I should let you know that this photo of yours has enabled me to strongly consider getting the small roseau top handle in grey!!!! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> LP straw tote. So glad I got my hands on this one.
> 
> View attachment 5623672


I feel like sometimes some straw bags, the straw can look a little pale... but not this one! Absolutely love the golden hue of the 'straw', paired with the classy black Russian leather trimming. Woohoo...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> I feel like sometimes some straw bags, the straw can look a little pale... but not this one! Absolutely love the golden hue of the 'straw', paired with the classy black Russian leather trimming. Woohoo...


This one is really dark as compared to other straw totes. I like how the black handles contrast with the body of the bag too. I love pale straw bags too. They look perfect for summer.


----------



## viewwing

windnocturne said:


> @viewwing I thought I should let you know that this photo of yours has enabled me to strongly consider getting the small roseau top handle in grey!!!!


haha!  Do you need more encouragement? let me know if you do. It’s a great bag to use. Grey is a neutral for me as I wear lots of cool colors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Grey is a neutral for me as I wear lots of cool colors.


I might be joining you with a grey bag soon.


----------



## Yuki85

frenziedhandbag said:


> LP straw tote. So glad I got my hands on this one.
> 
> View attachment 5623672



Love the whole outfit


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Love the whole outfit


 thank you.


----------



## windnocturne

viewwing said:


> haha!  Do you need more encouragement? let me know if you do. It’s a great bag to use. Grey is a neutral for me as I wear lots of cool colors.


I’ve already texted my SA about it and will likely go pick it up this Friday…  
Somehow I never used to like grey bags in the past. But somehow, it’s grown on me and I really love how this shade of grey goes so beautifully with the silver bamboo clasp. 
Thanks for the successful enabling!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> So I ordered this from Nordstromrack. The description and measurements said it was a mini. This is what was delivered, a nano. It's cute but I can't justify the price.  Later Nordstromrack added a model shot showing size, but that was not there when I ordered it. Can very nicely packaged, but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Returning..


This one is in my cart.  But I already have a gold one, and although I love pink, I really like the blingy gold that just screams for attention when I wear it as a crossbody. And since I have so many pink bags, I feel like I would not reach for this bag in this color. So it just sits in my cart, unless it's sold out now.
I really like the next size up that you just got. It's so stinkin cute!!!


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> This one is in my cart.  But I already have a gold one, and although I love pink, I really like the blingy gold that just screams for attention when I wear it as a crossbody. And since I have so many pink bags, I feel like I would not reach for this bag in this color. So it just sits in my cart, unless it's sold out now.
> I really like the next size up that you just got. It's so stinkin cute!!!


But how do you use the gold one?! It’s soooooo cute and sooooooo small!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I might be joining you with a grey bag soon.


Ooh..I wonder which grey one?


----------



## MeepMeep67




----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5624293


Oh I love this so much! Soooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> But how do you use the gold one?! It’s soooooo cute and sooooooo small!


I consider it pretty roomy for a small bag!
I can have several cards, some cash, keys, lipsticks, a small touchup makeup, and a few more things if I needed to.
It's usually worn for short errands.
I've also worn it crossbody while hand carrying a bigger bag. Life is too short to carry only 1 bag!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5624293



So pretty — love it


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5624293


Hello sunshine! Looking chirpy today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Ooh..I wonder which grey one?


I'll do a reveal after I get it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> ...


Wooooh, this is such a cheery hue. Love a yellow bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> Hello sunshine! Looking chirpy today!


At first glance, I thought you were talking to me!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I love this so much! Soooo cute!


Thank you my friend!  


Iamminda said:


> So pretty — love it


Thank you my friend!!


viewwing said:


> Hello sunshine! Looking chirpy today!


You make me smile! "looking chirpy today" I LOVE THAT


frenziedhandbag said:


> Wooooh, this is such a cheery hue. Love a yellow bag!


Thank you, Im loving it too! the color and size


Sunshine mama said:


> At first glance, I thought you were talking to me!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Mum took me to lunch today after our dental cleaning appts!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Mum took me to lunch today after our dental cleaning appts!


I love to hear you spending time with your mum. Happy colors for the bags!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love to hear you spending time with your mum. Happy colors for the bags!


Thank you my dear friend! Next week facial with mum.  fall is finally in the air and I love it, my favorite season


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you my dear friend! Next week facial with mum.  fall is finally in the air and I love it, my favorite season


I love bringing my mum for massages. We always enjoy such times together. Fall is my fav season too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still using plum SLH.


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still using plum SLH.
> 
> View attachment 5632064


I LOVE your outfit!
Gonna copy this look.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE your outfit!
> Gonna copy this look.


Thank you my dear! I had to keep warm thus the sweater.


----------



## Yuki85

Finally changed to a black one!! Black bags will always have a special place in my Heart ♥️


----------



## Esquared72

In Vegas for a conference. Bought this little cutie yesterday at Longchamp in the Forum Shops at Caesars.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Esquared72 said:


> In Vegas for a conference. Bought this little cutie yesterday at Longchamp in the Forum Shops at Caesars.


The LGP monogram is there but still subtle enough. Hope you have time to do more shopping after your conference ends.


----------



## viewwing

Esquared72 said:


> In Vegas for a conference. Bought this little cutie yesterday at Longchamp in the Forum Shops at Caesars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634175


Thanks for the reminder that I have this one lurking around some where. It’s a very easy bag to use.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I seriously need to change out of my plum SLH LP. It's such a delightful bag to use though, esp when it is now rainy season here in the tropics.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I seriously need to change out of my plum SLH LP. It's such a delightful bag to use though, esp when it is now rainy season here in the tropics.
> 
> View attachment 5640335


Love it! But! When is it never rainy!? I can’t be bothered anymore and use my leather bags all the same.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Love it! But! When is it never rainy!? I can’t be bothered anymore and use my leather bags all the same.


Hahaha Good point! Truly always rainy here. For me, I got lazy and don't bother using the umbrella if it's a light drizzle. I need to be like you and baby my bags less.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hahaha Good point! Truly always rainy here. For me, I got lazy and don't bother using the umbrella if it's a light drizzle. I need to be like you and baby my bags less.


Life is too short. Plus I have too many bags anyway


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Life is too short. Plus I have too many bags anyway


So true!


----------



## MeepMeep67

It was that kind  of day!! So glad DH home from firehouse. See my companion LC right there with me


----------



## MeepMeep67

Fellow LC at the next table!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> It was that kind  of day!! So glad DH home from firehouse. See my companion LC right there with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641129



I am sorry to hear it was that kind of day today MM.  I am glad to hear your DH is back and you are enjoying some good food with him.  Here’s to a great day tomorrow and a wonderful weekend too .


----------



## MeepMeep67

Thank you my dear friend! I was glad the day was over and you are right tomorrow will be a new bright, productive day! He was funny, he snapped that picture and said here's a good one for your purseforum friends!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you my dear friend! I was glad the day was over and you are right tomorrow will be a new bright, productive day! He was funny, he snapped that picture and said here's a good one for your purseforum friends!



What a sweet and funny guy .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> It was that kind  of day!! So glad DH home from firehouse. See my companion LC right there with me


MM, you are making me want a cuir backpack. Hope you will have a relaxing and fun weekend with DH. The next day (after that kind of day) is usually a whole lot more awesome.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MeepMeep67 said:


> It was that kind  of day!! So glad DH home from firehouse. See my companion LC right there with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641129


MM, I have a feeling that if I lived on the west coast rather than the east coast, you and I would be drinking buddies!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cosmopolitan said:


> MM, I have a feeling that if I lived on the west coast rather than the east coast, you and I would be drinking buddies!


Yes we would!!!


----------



## adlgel

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5582529
> 
> 
> Me at a football match today! With my custom made Le Pliage which arrived yesterday.


Hi @Selenet I love your bag.  I am also interested in one of the personalized Le Pliage Signature bags.  I went into my local store today hoping to see a bag made out of this fabric in person but they didn't have any.  They told me that it is thicker than nylon and thicker than canvas but I thought it was essentially a canvas bag.  Can you describe the material the bag is made out of?  Is it so thick that it won't nicely fold down? Thanks.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

adlgel said:


> Is it so thick that it won't nicely fold down?


You are right. The material won't fold but it does pack flat. Very thick canvas with some weight to it. Very hardy material. I took a fall with mine. My knees took a grazing. The bag remained "unharmed".


----------



## adlgel

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are right. The material won't fold but it does pack flat. Very thick canvas with some weight to it. Very hardy material. I took a fall with mine. My knees took a grazing. The bag remained "unharmed".


Glad both you and your bag are ok!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

adlgel said:


> Glad both you and your bag are ok!


Thank you. I was more embarrassed. Hahahaha


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are right. The material won't fold but it does pack flat. Very thick canvas with some weight to it. Very hardy material. I took a fall with mine. My knees took a grazing. The bag remained "unharmed".


FHB I'm glad you are ok!!! And the bad too!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> FHB I'm glad you are ok!!! And the bad too!!!


Thank you dear.


----------



## Iamminda

Just got this cardholder from NRack!  I don’t usually use cardholders but thought it might come in handy for tiny purses .  I guess it doesn’t quite match my Vermillon LP but it’s a pretty color anyways.


----------



## escamillo

When I saw Nordstrom had the LLH Cuir marked down, I had to have it. Love at first smoosh


----------



## MeepMeep67

escamillo said:


> When I saw Nordstrom had the LLH Cuir marked down, I had to have it. Love at first smoosh
> View attachment 5646384


Beautiful!  What a good find


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Just got this cardholder from NRack!


Lucky you! The six slot card holder had been discontinued so I'm glad you snagged one whilst you still can. Very nice deep red.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> Love at first smoosh


So much lovely leather to behold. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Julia T.

my new lc city crossbody.. it’s cute but not so fond with the strap, i wish it can be detachable


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lucky you! The six slot card holder had been discontinued so I'm glad you snagged one whilst you still can. Very nice deep red.



Thanks FF .  I was going to get the purple 4 slot one (when it goes on sale ) but then I found this one.


----------



## windnocturne

Iamminda said:


> Just got this cardholder from NRack!  I don’t usually use cardholders but thought it might come in handy for tiny purses .  I guess it doesn’t quite match my Vermillon LP but it’s a pretty color anyways.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646214


We are card holder twinsies!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Julia T. said:


> my new lc city crossbody.


This blue is beautiful. Very practical bag as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Thanks FF .  I was going to get the purple 4 slot one (when it goes on sale ) but then I found this one.


You can still get the lilac card holder when it goes on sale, which is very soon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

XS cuir in turtledove.


----------



## sittysue

escamillo said:


> When I saw Nordstrom had the LLH Cuir marked down, I had to have it. Love at first smoosh
> View attachment 5646384


Have this in hunter green from a few years ago!!


----------



## escamillo

sittysue said:


> Have this in hunter green from a few years ago!!


That sounds beautiful! Great color to break out for fall/winter.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Longchamp in Prague. I broke the bank at the Vienna Longchamp. So I didn't shop here, also the prices aren't as good as the EU

So I talked DH into his first man bag! It looks great on him and he picked it out all by himself!. When he brought it over to the CA and I she checked where the bag was made....and MIF!!! She and I were so excited!


----------



## escamillo

MeepMeep67 said:


> So I talked DH into his first man bag! It looks great on him and he picked it out all by himself!. When he brought it over to the CA and I she checked where the bag was made....and MIF!!! She and I were so excited!


Your husband has great taste


----------



## MeepMeep67

The LC family on the train from Prague to Munich. It's nice, we have the 6 seat cabin to ourselves


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> The LC family on the train from Prague to Munich. It's nice, we have the 6 seat cabin to ourselves
> View attachment 5650638
> View attachment 5650639
> View attachment 5650640
> View attachment 5650641


Ahhhh. Sounds really fun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> The LC family on the train from Prague to Munich.


Lovely family!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My 3 bags in the office on Friday: Black Mlle is my work bag while the Heritage and Honore are my lunch bags


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My 3 bags in the office on Friday:


Talk about pick and choose. Love that they have a dedicated space in the office.


----------



## windnocturne

SmokieDragon said:


> My 3 bags in the office on Friday: Black Mlle is my work bag while the Heritage and Honore are my lunch bags
> 
> View attachment 5651807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651809


Wow! Thank you for the lovely eye candy to start my week with


----------



## nyeredzi

SmokieDragon said:


> My 3 bags in the office on Friday: Black Mlle is my work bag while the Heritage and Honore are my lunch bags
> 
> View attachment 5651807


I love the look of the chain on this one. Is it comfortable?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Went out for dessert with Re-Play shoulder bag and Foulonne card case in vermillion.


----------



## SmokieDragon

nyeredzi said:


> I love the look of the chain on this one. Is it comfortable?


If you are referring to the little Pale Pink and Black colour block Heritage, it’s not 100% a chain strap. It’s leather mainly with chain at the ends. It’s also been discontinued so it may not be easy to get it


----------



## nyeredzi

SmokieDragon said:


> If you are referring to the little Pale Pink and Black colour block Heritage, it’s not 100% a chain strap. It’s leather mainly with chain at the ends. It’s also been discontinued so it may not be easy to get it


Thanks. I was referring to the first pic, with the pink body and black flap


----------



## windnocturne

@viewwing I wanted to show you the result of your recent Roseau enabling…


----------



## viewwing

windnocturne said:


> @viewwing I wanted to show you the result of your recent Roseau enabling…
> View attachment 5654547


Wahahahaha! Now we’re talking, bag twin! Love it! Do you think it’ll be your only one?


----------



## windnocturne

viewwing said:


> Wahahahaha! Now we’re talking, bag twin! Love it! Do you think it’ll be your only one?


Thank you bag twin! Hahaha… based on the SS23 releases so far, I think my wallet is safe… for now…


----------



## MeepMeep67

I spy LC bags on the metro today in Sintra


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MeepMeep67 said:


> I spy LC bags on the metro today in Sintra


And Yankees fans!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I spy LC bags on the metro today in Sintra


I love that belt bag on her. So chic!


----------



## lee_dya

My Longchamp collection! Sold quite a few in the past. My favorite one is the grey cuir backpack (it’s also my most used bag). I bought the dark grey backpack for my mom, she loves Longchamp.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lee_dya said:


> My Longchamp collection!


What a nice collection. I am a backpack lover and love LC backpacks too. Your amethyst etoiles cuir at the back is so beautiful.


----------



## MeepMeep67

paula3boys said:


> How do they determine VIP status?


This is from the sale thread, I moved it here since it said no chat.
Idk how VIP status is determined. I shop there a lot and know the CA's. I figured if anyone is local they could go in during this time.  I wanted to share it here with my friends  The CA's there are wonderful and friendly.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@paula3boys 
I cannot speak for all countries. For Singapore, there is a minimum spend. There is a 10% discount accorded to VIPs for the year. With effect from 2023 however, this VIP program will cease.


----------



## Iamminda

I am a pink gal so couldn’t resist these from the outlet.  I wanted a back up  to my wine-color LC key holder.  And then I fell in love with this soft pink wallet (even though I usually use wallets from a different brand).  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> I am a pink gal so couldn’t resist these from the outlet.  I wanted a back up  to my wine-color LC key holder.  And then I fell in love with this soft pink wallet (even though I usually use wallets from a different brand).  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658669


Great key holder and wallet!! they are beautiful


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cosmopolitan said:


> And Yankees fans!


YES!!!


frenziedhandbag said:


> I love that belt bag on her. So chic!


Me too! I bought one, I hope it looks this good on me  When this pattern came out it was instant love for me, then when I saw them in the boutique I loved them even more. Then seeing the belt bag on her! I was like wow!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Great key holder and wallet!! they are beautiful



Thank you my friend


----------



## paula3boys

Iamminda said:


> I am a pink gal so couldn’t resist these from the outlet.  I wanted a back up  to my wine-color LC key holder.  And then I fell in love with this soft pink wallet (even though I usually use wallets from a different brand).  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658669


It is so odd. I never get dustbags for my slgs from the outlet or even when I buy from Longchamp website.


----------



## Iamminda

paula3boys said:


> It is so odd. I never get dustbags for my slgs from the outlet or even when I buy from Longchamp website.



It was my first time getting dustbags too and I have bought SLGs from the outlet before.  Maybe the SA was just being nice when she asked me if I wanted dustbags (I said Yes).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> I am a pink gal so couldn’t resist these from the outlet.


Lovely keeper pieces. Both pieces are very functional and will last a long time. Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LGP jumper and mini cuir crossbody in sienna. This jumper is my first RTW from LC. It's ultra comfortable, soft and warm.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely keeper pieces. Both pieces are very functional and will last a long time. Congrats on your purchases!



Thank you FF .  I have to say that I didn’t realize that a color in different LC leather may look very different.  This wallet is Powder but I saw a Foulonne piece at the outlet also in Powder and it didn’t look the same (not as good) to me.   



frenziedhandbag said:


> LGP jumper and mini cuir crossbody in sienna. This jumper is my first RTW from LC. It's ultra comfortable, soft and warm.
> 
> View attachment 5659276



Beautiful cuir and I want — and need — that super cute sweatshirt!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Thank you FF .  I have to say that I didn’t realize that a color in different LC leather may look very different.
> Beautiful cuir and I want — and need — that super cute sweatshirt!!!!


I agree with you that the same color will look different with different leathers. I feel that richer colors stand out more for the foulonne leather line whereas 3D leather takes color well and a light tone can sometimes look very striking too. Do check the outlets to see if there is any stock left for the jumper. This jumper is past season and I bought it last year for just USD26. Very good price for such a good quality jumper. It was available in black but I picked white. Thinking back, I ought to have snapped up the black too!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> LGP jumper and mini cuir crossbody in sienna. This jumper is my first RTW from LC. It's ultra comfortable, soft and warm.
> 
> View attachment 5659276


Love the sweatshirt! and what a deal.  I want one too!  The cuir is a nice pop of color


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love the sweatshirt! and what a deal.  I want one too!  The cuir is a nice pop of color


Thank you dear MM! It's really an awesome price for such great quality. I'm loving my cuir on this trip. It is a perfect bag for travel.


----------



## MeepMeep67

I'm a little embarrassed. Because I was totally content since I just shopped in Europe for my Birthday and Anniversary.
Just for the record; some of these are Christmas gifts.
After a glass of Champagne, I was completely mindless, having fun, & totally sucked into the Black Friday 50% off (most of the outlet prices are 30% off reg. price. then 50% off that!)
Candles were a gift. Ok, I'm totally on a BAN now (just one last bag being delivered soon & it was one I really wanted)

The bags were half off the price shown. I almost bought that special $2000 tote. It was only $300!!! And absolutely stunning.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you dear MM! It's really an awesome price for such great quality. I'm loving my cuir on this trip. It is a perfect bag for travel.


Yes your cuir is a perfect travel companion. I cant wait to see photos from your holiday! Safe travels & have fun


----------



## MeepMeep67

I couldn't help buying the nano to go with my mini. I'm going to wear them together! That's what my dear CA told me to do!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> I'm a little embarrassed. Because I was totally content since I just shopped in Europe for my Birthday and Anniversary.
> Just for the record; some of these are Christmas gifts.
> After a glass of Champagne, I was completely mindless, having fun, & totally sucked into the Black Friday 50% off (most of the outlet prices are 30% off reg. price. then 50% off that!)
> Candles were a gift. Ok, I'm totally on a BAN now (just one last bag being delivered soon & it was one I really wanted)
> 
> The bags were half off the price shown. I almost bought that special $2000 tote. It was only $300!!! And absolutely stunning.
> 
> View attachment 5661221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661236



Oh wow oh wow, you scored big time MM — what a great haul .  I am so happy for you to have found all these pretties (and at a great price too).  I saw that cute clear LP and kinda wanted it (I wished the store had it in the XS).  Looks like you may be all set for awhile there huh?   .  Big congrats and enjoy MM .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> IThe bags were half off the price shown.


This is such a fabulous haul. Very happy for you that you got all these at great prices. I'm positive your recipients will love their Christmas gifts too. Thank you for sharing the outlet pics too. Really nice to see what is available.


----------



## windnocturne

MeepMeep67 said:


> I'm a little embarrassed. Because I was totally content since I just shopped in Europe for my Birthday and Anniversary.
> Just for the record; some of these are Christmas gifts.
> After a glass of Champagne, I was completely mindless, having fun, & totally sucked into the Black Friday 50% off (most of the outlet prices are 30% off reg. price. then 50% off that!)
> Candles were a gift. Ok, I'm totally on a BAN now (just one last bag being delivered soon & it was one I really wanted)
> 
> The bags were half off the price shown. I almost bought that special $2000 tote. It was only $300!!! And absolutely stunning.
> 
> View attachment 5661221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661236


Wow what a lovely haul!!! 
Don’t feel bad, just enjoy your bags that you got at such an awesome deal. 
Thank you for the lovely photos! Such wonderful eye candy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Don’t feel bad, just enjoy your bags that you got at such an awesome deal.


Agree whole heartedly.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow oh wow, you scored big time MM — what a great haul .  I am so happy for you to have found all these pretties (and at a great price too).  I saw that cute clear LP and kinda wanted it (I wished the store had it in the XS).  Looks like you may be all set for awhile there huh?   .  Big congrats and enjoy MM .





frenziedhandbag said:


> This is such a fabulous haul. Very happy for you that you got all these at great prices. I'm positive your recipients will love their Christmas gifts too. Thank you for sharing the outlet pics too. Really nice to see what is available.





windnocturne said:


> Wow what a lovely haul!!!
> Don’t feel bad, just enjoy your bags that you got at such an awesome deal.
> Thank you for the lovely photos! Such wonderful eye candy.


Thank you my understanding friends!!!!!Its great to have you


----------



## hlzpenguin

MeepMeep67 said:


> I'm a little embarrassed. Because I was totally content since I just shopped in Europe for my Birthday and Anniversary.
> Just for the record; some of these are Christmas gifts.
> After a glass of Champagne, I was completely mindless, having fun, & totally sucked into the Black Friday 50% off (most of the outlet prices are 30% off reg. price. then 50% off that!)
> Candles were a gift. Ok, I'm totally on a BAN now (just one last bag being delivered soon & it was one I really wanted)
> 
> The bags were half off the price shown. I almost bought that special $2000 tote. It was only $300!!! And absolutely stunning.
> 
> View attachment 5661221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661236


Wow!!! I should have gone!!! Nice haul!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Loving this mini cuir crossbody for its slim profile. Small but mighty, it is so spacious. I find the slim strap working very well for me as I was using a backpack for my trip and the thin strap was nowhere a hindrance. I like the fact that I can hide this bag under my winter jacket so my valuables are always close to me.


----------



## Isa_95

Just wanted to share my most recent addition to my LC collection. I’ve been looking for a compact wallet for a while that would still hold cash without it being inconvenient to use and the Foulonné compact wallet really does the job. Couldn’t find any reviews except from one on YouTube so hopefully this is helpful for people looking into getting a new (compact) wallet or considering this one.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Isa_95 said:


> Just wanted to share my most recent addition to my LC collection. I’ve been looking for a compact wallet for a while that would still hold cash without it being inconvenient to use and the Foulonné compact wallet really does the job. Couldn’t find any reviews except from one on YouTube so hopefully this is helpful for people looking into getting a new (compact) wallet or considering this one.



Congrats you picked a good one! The layout is super functional and the Foulonne leather is the sturdiest of all. Please consider adding your pics to the wallet thread:





						Do any of you own a Longchamp wallet?
					

Hello all!  Happy New Year all!  So I'm considering buying a wallet and was considering a Longchamp.  I saw one I liked when I was in NYC and today I saw a few on their sale page.  How do you like it? Is it roomy? Is it light?  I'm considering purchasing one, but wanted opinions of those who...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Isa_95 said:


> Just wanted to share my most recent addition to my LC collection.


I love my Foulonne SLGs. Durable and lightweight. The layout of yours looks functional. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Biking day. Re-Play belt bag.


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving this mini cuir crossbody for its slim profile. Small but mighty, it is so spacious. I find the slim strap working very well for me as I was using a backpack for my trip and the thin strap was nowhere a hindrance. I like the fact that I can hide this bag under my winter jacket so my valuables are always close to me.
> 
> View attachment 5662671


What color is this? Very pretty


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> What color is this? Very pretty


It's sienna. Past season color.


----------



## MeepMeep67

At my nephew's lacrosse game in the pouring  rain. But it's no problem for Longchamp!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> At my nephew's lacrosse game in the pouring  rain. But it's no problem for Longchamp!


Perfect bag for rain (and shine).


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> At my nephew's lacrosse game in the pouring  rain. But it's no problem for Longchamp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664435
> View attachment 5664436



Just the right bag for the soaker yesterday!!  What a great aunt you are for cheering on your nephew (and niece too) rain or shine .  Have a good Sunday MM


----------



## MeepMeep67

hlzpenguin said:


> Wow!!! I should have gone!!! Nice haul!


Thank you! yes you should have, good deals!  its 20% off now


Iamminda said:


> Just the right bag for the soaker yesterday!!  What a great aunt you are for cheering on your nephew (and niece too) rain or shine .  Have a good Sunday MM


Thank you my friend!


----------



## littleblackbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I'm a little embarrassed. Because I was totally content since I just shopped in Europe for my Birthday and Anniversary.
> Just for the record; some of these are Christmas gifts.
> After a glass of Champagne, I was completely mindless, having fun, & totally sucked into the Black Friday 50% off (most of the outlet prices are 30% off reg. price. then 50% off that!)
> Candles were a gift. Ok, I'm totally on a BAN now (just one last bag being delivered soon & it was one I really wanted)
> 
> The bags were half off the price shown. I almost bought that special $2000 tote. It was only $300!!! And absolutely stunning.
> 
> View attachment 5661221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661236


Fabulous haul MM, particularly loving the green 1980 bag!


----------



## MeepMeep67

littleblackbag said:


> Fabulous haul MM, particularly loving the green 1980 bag!


Thank you my dear friend! I love the little green bag. I thought of you when I saw the tape measure! I had to have it


----------



## chocolateturtle

My two new Roseau XS mini top handle bags  in turtledove and natural


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chocolateturtle said:


> My two new Roseau XS mini top handle bags  in turtledove and natural


Awesome buys! These are one of my favourites!


----------



## MeepMeep67

chocolateturtle said:


> My two new Roseau XS mini top handle bags  in turtledove and natural
> 
> View attachment 5668504


Soooo CUTE!!! great colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My Christmas (Bacha coffee) and birthday gift from LC. I love reading about LC's history.

*Candle scent description:*
"Au Sultan", harks back to the origins of Longchamp, with the odour of the tobacconist's shop on the Boulevard Poissonniere and the pipes encased in leather. The initial scent is that of honey-flavored tobacco over a heart of flowers, from the centre of which issues the fresh, powdery sweetness of mimosa. Leather accents combine with amber to create a delicate, subtle ambience. Like the Longchamp pipes, thie silver candle is encased in vegetable-tammed leather, lesther tanned using mimosa bark and chestnut wool, so that its pale colours can develop naturally.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> My Christmas (Bacha coffee) and birthday gift from LC. I love reading about LC's history.
> 
> *Candle scent description:*
> "Au Sultan", harks back to the origins of Longchamp, with the odour of the tobacconist's shop on the Boulevard Poissonniere and the pipes encased in leather. The initial scent is that of honey-flavored tobacco over a heart of flowers, from the centre of which issues the fresh, powdery sweetness of mimosa. Leather accents combine with amber to create a delicate, subtle ambience. Like the Longchamp pipes, thie silver candle is encased in vegetable-tammed leather, lesther tanned using mimosa bark and chestnut wool, so that its pale colours can develop naturally.
> 
> View attachment 5669034
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669036
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669037



Such a nice gift — the candle scent sounds just lovely .  Happy Birthday .


----------



## escamillo

frenziedhandbag said:


> My Christmas (Bacha coffee) and birthday gift from LC. I love reading about LC's history.
> 
> *Candle scent description:*
> "Au Sultan", harks back to the origins of Longchamp, with the odour of the tobacconist's shop on the Boulevard Poissonniere and the pipes encased in leather. The initial scent is that of honey-flavored tobacco over a heart of flowers, from the centre of which issues the fresh, powdery sweetness of mimosa. Leather accents combine with amber to create a delicate, subtle ambience. Like the Longchamp pipes, thie silver candle is encased in vegetable-tammed leather, lesther tanned using mimosa bark and chestnut wool, so that its pale colours can develop naturally.


What a cozy candle - sounds delightful. Happy birthday!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> What a cozy candle - sounds delightful. Happy birthday!


Thank you! It's still some time away. I thought LC was quite thoughtful. The Bacha coffee they selected was "I Love Paris" and the green packaging was in line with LC green too. Beautiful green packaging for both gifts.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Such a nice gift — the candle scent sounds just lovely .  Happy Birthday .


I had not lit it yet but I'm looking forward to lighting it on my birthday. Thank you for your well wishes. 

*pardon my typo mistakes. I was typing in a rush.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> My Christmas (Bacha coffee) and birthday gift from LC. I love reading about LC's history.
> 
> *Candle scent description:*
> "Au Sultan", harks back to the origins of Longchamp, with the odour of the tobacconist's shop on the Boulevard Poissonniere and the pipes encased in leather. The initial scent is that of honey-flavored tobacco over a heart of flowers, from the centre of which issues the fresh, powdery sweetness of mimosa. Leather accents combine with amber to create a delicate, subtle ambience. Like the Longchamp pipes, thie silver candle is encased in vegetable-tammed leather, lesther tanned using mimosa bark and chestnut wool, so that its pale colours can develop naturally.
> 
> View attachment 5669034
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669036
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669037


Happy birthday! LC as always so thoughtful…


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Happy birthday! LC as always so thoughtful…


Thank you! It is still some time away. Appreciate my SA's efforts too.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> My Christmas (Bacha coffee) and birthday gift from LC. I love reading about LC's history.
> 
> *Candle scent description:*
> "Au Sultan", harks back to the origins of Longchamp, with the odour of the tobacconist's shop on the Boulevard Poissonniere and the pipes encased in leather. The initial scent is that of honey-flavored tobacco over a heart of flowers, from the centre of which issues the fresh, powdery sweetness of mimosa. Leather accents combine with amber to create a delicate, subtle ambience. Like the Longchamp pipes, thie silver candle is encased in vegetable-tammed leather, lesther tanned using mimosa bark and chestnut wool, so that its pale colours can develop naturally.
> 
> View attachment 5669034
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669036
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669037


Happy Happy Birthday my dear friend!!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Happy Happy Birthday my dear friend!!!!!!


Thank you my dear MM!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Wrung a few rounds of the long strap to wear the Roseau bucket as a shoulder bag.


----------



## windnocturne

Took a trip to the outlet today and found this celadon mlle bucket bag!


----------



## MeepMeep67

My 50% off, Saks 5th Ave. Purchases! Both MIF. I'm obsessed with the houndstooth fabric


----------



## MeepMeep67

windnocturne said:


> Took a trip to the outlet today and found this celadon mlle bucket bag!
> View attachment 5671442


Thats a great beautiful bag!!  did you buy it??


----------



## windnocturne

MeepMeep67 said:


> My 50% off, Saks 5th Ave. Purchases! Both MIF. I'm obsessed with the houndstooth fabric
> View attachment 5673550


What a steal! The houndstooth is indeed unique and special. Now you have a gorgeous bag to accompany you on your next holiday. 



MeepMeep67 said:


> Thats a great beautiful bag!!  did you buy it??


I did! I hesitated at first because the mlle bucket bag wasn’t a style I had properly tried before or was looking for. But I had seen @viewwing ’s previous celadon mlle posts and had been wondering if I would ever come across that colour in real life and there it was!!
So even though I walked out of the store at first, subsequently I made my friends U turn to go back to get it oops. They were very obliging.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I'm obsessed with the houndstooth fabric


Wonderful purchases! Congrats on your haul. This houndstooth bag is so going to make you smile when you travel with it.


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> My 50% off, Saks 5th Ave. Purchases! Both MIF. I'm obsessed with the houndstooth fabric
> View attachment 5673550



Love the houndstooth print so much!!!  Another great piece MM — enjoy


----------



## MeepMeep67

windnocturne said:


> What a steal! The houndstooth is indeed unique and special. Now you have a gorgeous bag to accompany you on your next holiday.
> 
> 
> I did! I hesitated at first because the mlle bucket bag wasn’t a style I had properly tried before or was looking for. But I had seen @viewwing ’s previous celadon mlle posts and had been wondering if I would ever come across that colour in real life and there it was!!
> So even though I walked out of the store at first, subsequently I made my friends U turn to go back to get it oops. They were very obliging.


So glad you bought it! great style and the color is fantastic


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful purchases! Congrats on your haul. This houndstooth bag is so going to make you smile when you travel with it.





Iamminda said:


> Love the houndstooth print so much!!!  Another great piece MM — enjoy


Thank you two!

I just ordered that orange water bottle! now that its on sale


----------



## chloe72

Hi, I’m new to PurseForum and stumbled across this thread. I have a small collection of Longchamps, and they’re some of my favorites  I have a large beige, a medium burgundy, and a small black leather tote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chloe72 said:


> I have a small collection of Longchamps, and they’re some of my favorites  I


Lovely and functional trio. Welcome to Longchamp and PF!


----------



## MeepMeep67

chloe72 said:


> Hi, I’m new to PurseForum and stumbled across this thread. I have a small collection of Longchamps, and they’re some of my favorites  I have a large beige, a medium burgundy, and a small black leather tote.
> 
> View attachment 5673901


Welcome!  Great bags and colors!


----------



## viewwing

Wo


windnocturne said:


> What a steal! The houndstooth is indeed unique and special. Now you have a gorgeous bag to accompany you on your next holiday.
> 
> 
> I did! I hesitated at first because the mlle bucket bag wasn’t a style I had properly tried before or was looking for. But I had seen @viewwing ’s previous celadon mlle posts and had been wondering if I would ever come across that colour in real life and there it was!!
> So even though I walked out of the store at first, subsequently I made my friends U turn to go back to get it oops. They were very obliging.


Wow! I bought the celadon oinks ago! It was literally my VERY FIRST longchamp! And I’m still loving it! In fact I’m gonna break it out again! It’s such a beautiful color and so very in for ss23.


----------



## windnocturne

viewwing said:


> Wo
> 
> Wow! I bought the celadon oinks ago! It was literally my VERY FIRST longchamp! And I’m still loving it! In fact I’m gonna break it out again! It’s such a beautiful color and so very in for ss23.


Oh yes it will be such a pretty spring summer bag! Thank you for inspiring me to get it   
How has it held up so far? I admit the light colored smooth leather makes me slightly nervous, as much as I am telling myself to be carefree with it.


----------



## viewwing

windnocturne said:


> Oh yes it will be such a pretty spring summer bag! Thank you for inspiring me to get it
> How has it held up so far? I admit the light colored smooth leather makes me slightly nervous, as much as I am telling myself to be carefree with it.


It still looks good, just that the leather has gotten softer so it slouches a little. no color transfer or dirt anywhere but I donot wear dark denim with it. Will try to get a pic for you in its latest state. Gimme a few.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Fast shipping and nice packaging from the Beverly Center in LA
I wish the bum bag had the horse on the front. But very nice quality cotton. MIF
I love the water bottle!! MIF
Pardon the scarf! I need to press it. But my favorite, silk and modal.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Fast shipping and nice packaging



Everything looks awesome. I love the camo design of the bumbag.


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Fast shipping and nice packaging from the Beverly Center in LA
> I wish the bum bag had the horse on the front. But very nice quality cotton. MIF
> I love the water bottle!! MIF
> Pardon the scarf! I need to press it. But my favorite, silk and modal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675524
> View attachment 5675525
> View attachment 5675527
> View attachment 5675528
> View attachment 5675531
> View attachment 5675532
> View attachment 5675533
> View attachment 5675536



Pretty MM .  The cute bumbag reminds me a little of your LOL bumbag — the scarf has some of that same LOL vibe.  I also love the color of the water bottle — is that the terra-cotta color?   Congrats and enjoy .


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Everything looks awesome. I love the camo design of the bumbag.


Thank you my dear friend! Merry Christmas


Iamminda said:


> Pretty MM .  The cute bumbag reminds me a little of your LOL bumbag — the scarf has some of that same LOL vibe.  I also love the color of the water bottle — is that the terra-cotta color?   Congrats and enjoy .


Thank you my dear friend. Merry Christmas.  Totally has the LOL vibe!  and I like the blue in it because it goes so well with my LC quilted jacket. The water bottle is bright orange!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you my dear friend! Merry Christmas


Merry Christmas to you too MM and all friends here in PF! Wishing everyone a joyous Christmas with lots of laughter with your loved ones. Stay warm!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Picked up an slg to go with my bumbag!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury




----------



## LadyRacerTRD

I almost forgot how much I like Longchamp bags. I have two medium totes but hardly reach for them (unless I'm traveling) because I don't carry that much with me anymore. But I found these two on sale. The black travel bag was $111ish and the small cypress tote was $84.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LadyRacerTRD said:


> I almost forgot how much I like Longchamp bags.


What great finds! Bag twins with you on the cypress.


----------



## KikiStLoy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wrung a few rounds of the long strap to wear the Roseau bucket as a shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 5670752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670753


Love your Roseau bucket bag, Frenzied! Is that caramel?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KikiStLoy said:


> Love your Roseau bucket bag, Frenzied! Is that caramel?


Thank you. It's actually saffron from the Roseau line.


----------

